# Operation Zarb-e-Azb | Updates, News & Discussions.



## Berut

ISPR has confirmed that the government has given them the green signal and they have code-named it "operation zarb-e-azb", may Allah SWT be with our forces, ameen.



> No PR124/2014-ISPRDated: June 15, 2014
> Rawalpindi - June 15, 2014:
> DG ISPR has said that on the directions of the Government, Armed forces of Pakistan have launched a comprehensive operation against foreign and local terrorists who are hiding in sanctuaries in North Wazirastan Agency. The operation has been named Zarb-e-Azb.
> 
> Using North Waziristan as a base, these terrorists had waged a war against the state of Pakistan and had been disrupting our national life in all its dimensions, stunting our economic growth and causing enormous loss of life and property. They had also paralyzed life within the agency and had perpetually terrorized the entire peace loving and patriotic local population.
> 
> Our valiant armed forces have been tasked to eliminate these terrorists regardless of hue and color, along with their sanctuaries. With the support of the entire nation, and in coordination with other state institutions and Law Enforcement Agencies, these enemies of the state will be denied space anywhere across the country. As always, armed forces of Pakistan will not hesitate in rendering any sacrifice for the motherland.
> 
> 
> Welcome to ISPR
> 
> _Edited by mod._

Reactions: Like Like:
43


----------



## Zhukov

Its Zarb e azab not zarb e aam

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Side-Winder

Source please??


----------



## Berut

Official ISPR press release.


----------



## Zarvan

Side-Winder said:


> Source please??


every channel is going crazy right now ISPR has released the statement

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Berut

Side-Winder said:


> Source please??


uploaded official ispr release, u can check.



ahmadnawaz22 said:


> Its Zarb e azab not zarb e aam


my mistake.



Zarvan said:


> every channel is going crazy right now ISPR has released the statement


yup, channels ki deharri lag gai, waiting for "ye ghalat hy" type journalists and "molvio ki baatyn".


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

*Pakistan launches 'Zarb-e-Azb' military operation in N Waziristan*
By Dawn.com
Updated 4 minutes ago




Army chief Gen Raheel Sahrif. – File Photo
ISLAMABAD: On the directions of the government, the Pakistan Army have launched a comprehensive operation against foreign and local terrorists who are hiding in sanctuaries in North Wazirastan Agency, said an ISPR statement on Sunday.

“The operation has been named Zarb-e-Azb,” it said.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Edevelop

*RAWALPINDI: The army has officially launched a highly anticipated operation in North Waziristan, according to an ISPR press release.


“DG ISPR has said that on the directions of the Government, Armed forces of Pakistan have launched a comprehensive operation against foreign and local terrorists who are hiding in sanctuaries in North Waziristan Agency. The operation has been named Zarb-e-Azb,” said the press release.


The statement went on to add that terrorists in N Waziristan had waged a war against the state of Pakistan and had been disrupting our national life in all its dimensions, stunting our economic growth and causing enormous loss of life and property. “They had also paralyzed life within the agency and had perpetually terrorized the entire peace loving and patriotic local population,” the statement added.


“Our valiant armed forces have been tasked to eliminate these terrorists regardless of hue and colour, along with their sanctuaries. With the support of the entire nation, and in coordination with other state institutions and Law Enforcement Agencies, these enemies of the state will be denied space anywhere across the country. As always, armed forces of Pakistan will not hesitate in rendering any sacrifice for the motherland,” said the statement.*

Army launches operation in North Waziristan – The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Side-Winder

Negotiations end, Pak Army formally launches operation against terrorists | Pakistan | Dunya News

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Pandora

Dont know this is a good thing or bad. May Allah protect our soldiers against TTP scums.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

its about time kill them all take no prisoners

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Berut

Side-Winder said:


> Negotiations end, Pak Army formally launches operation against terrorists | Pakistan | Dunya News


:3 finally an *** kicking of a life time

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## F.O.X

Let it Rain ..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LonE_WolF



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Berut

wasm95 said:


> its about time kill them all take no prisoners


exactly, kill everyone before they lay eggs

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## saiyan0321

So army once again goes to war over there. Operation zarb-e-azb. Time to kill all the scums there are. Raheel really is not waiting around. Well we tried peace talks and friendly relations and they failed miserably and plz focus on the miserably part. Now its time for some direct options.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Side-Winder

Prayers for the troops --- time to get united against the enemy

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## TheNoob

AND WALK OUT GLORIOUS AND VICTORIOUS!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## saiyan0321

I pray for those brave soldiers going back their. I pray for their victory and i pray for them to win this for us. INSHALLAH OUR MEN SHALL RETURN VICTORIOUS.!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Berut

Side-Winder said:


> Prayers for the troops --- time to get united against the enemy


my lieutnant friend texted me that all seniors officers appointed in N.W are being called back., no vacations now

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## American Pakistani

Crush all these TTP'ers...none should escape alive.

Hell awaits them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pandora

Time to kill the rodents. May Allah protect our brave soldiers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LonE_WolF

May Allah give our soldiers victory nd protect them

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Berut

all senior members are requested to keep us updated.



LonE_WolF said:


> May Allah give our soldiers victory nd protect them


Your Dua accepted

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stealth

Operation will be big FAIL if Pakistan Military and Air force not conduct airstrikes inside Afghanistan.. these a****** run into Afghanistan where Indians and Afghan ANA 10% control funded fauj provide shelter ... I am against this Operation if Pakistan military not hunt these funded a***** into Afghanistan... IMO If i will be on the seat ***** UN and bomb Afghanistan .....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mikkix

ISPR ne media ki dehari laga di....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Emmie

*Official 
*
No PR124/2014-ISPRDated: June 15, 2014
Rawalpindi - June 15, 2014:
*DG ISPR has said that on the directions of the Government, Armed forces of Pakistan have launched a comprehensive operation against foreign and local terrorists who are hiding in sanctuaries in North Wazirastan Agency. The operation has been named Zarb-e-Azb.*

Using North Waziristan as a base, these terrorists had waged a war against the state of Pakistan and had been disrupting our national life in all its dimensions, stunting our economic growth and causing enormous loss of life and property. They had also paralyzed life within the agency and had perpetually terrorized the entire peace loving and patriotic local population.

Our valiant armed forces have been tasked to eliminate these terrorists regardless of hue and color, along with their sanctuaries. With the support of the entire nation, and in coordination with other state institutions and Law Enforcement Agencies, these enemies of the state will be denied space anywhere across the country. As always, armed forces of Pakistan will not hesitate in rendering any sacrifice for the motherland.

Welcome to ISPR

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal.

So be it...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Berut

Berut said:


> ISPR has confirmed that the government has given them the green signal and they have code-named it "operation zarb-e-aza", may Allah SWT be with our forces, ameen.





Emmie said:


> *Official
> *
> No PR124/2014-ISPRDated: June 15, 2014
> Rawalpindi - June 15, 2014:
> *DG ISPR has said that on the directions of the Government, Armed forces of Pakistan have launched a comprehensive operation against foreign and local terrorists who are hiding in sanctuaries in North Wazirastan Agency. The operation has been named Zarb-e-Azb.*
> 
> Using North Waziristan as a base, these terrorists had waged a war against the state of Pakistan and had been disrupting our national life in all its dimensions, stunting our economic growth and causing enormous loss of life and property. They had also paralyzed life within the agency and had perpetually terrorized the entire peace loving and patriotic local population.
> 
> Our valiant armed forces have been tasked to eliminate these terrorists regardless of hue and color, along with their sanctuaries. With the support of the entire nation, and in coordination with other state institutions and Law Enforcement Agencies, these enemies of the state will be denied space anywhere across the country. As always, armed forces of Pakistan will not hesitate in rendering any sacrifice for the motherland.
> 
> Welcome to ISPR


WISE WORDS  May they all rot in hell.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faisal6309

Mods please merge these threads
Army launches operation in North Waziristan


----------



## Basel

Security should be beefed up in urban areas and Coordination between law enforcement agencies & intelligence agencies should be at maximum to avoid fallout.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rockstar08

great .... i cant wait to see boots on ground .... this time show no mercy ... Fcuk them hard for next hundred of years no one dare to challenge Pakistan Army ...May Allah protect you brave soldiers... you will be victorious inshallah

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## notorious_eagle

Finally some spine shown by this Government. My prayers are with our troops, lets rain some serious steel on these mother fu**ers.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Indus Falcon

Unless the Afghanis are put in their place, any operation will fail.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Berut

Basel said:


> Security should be beefed up in urban areas and Coordination between law enforcement agencies & intelligence agencies should be at maximum to avoid fallout.


that is the main problem, there is no co-ordination between our forces and agencies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faisal6309

Kill them all..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

First of all to all members who might be near and involved with soldiers in the operations to not leak sensitive information and hopefully our media wont be going over there in search of rating and anti-army points. 

We are going to war gentlemen and it requires a heart of stone so everybody no more crying abt collateral damages and at this point our troops need our support so a request for everybody to show them as much support as we can. 

I support my army and hope they return victorious with minimal loses.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
2 | Like Like:
16


----------



## Informant

Allah Hu Akbar. I request all you members to offer prayers for the success of this operation. This is a very crucial time for us.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Berut

Terrorist attacks will possibly rise but no matter what the consequences we will always be there to support our jawans, hmne laashyn uuhthai aur is mulk ki baqa k liy aur aagy bhe uuthayngy jbtk ky isse tmam khwarijo se pak nhi kryngy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11

very good news, now political and other terror sympathisers should now stand behind Pak army in order to clean this mess, blood will flow and our soldiers will lose their lives to protect our country, coffins will come home so that they save our country


----------



## saiyan0321

This operation will have consequences in our cities especially red hit targets so we must make sure our agencies are aware and standing and the security within cities is beefed up.


----------



## American Pakistani

*Pakistani army announces long-awaited offensive against militants in North Waziristan
Associated Press June 15, 2014 | 10:28 a.m. EDT + More

 
 
 






By REBECCA SANTANA, Associated Press

ISLAMABAD (AP) — The Pakistani army says it has launched a "comprehensive operation" against foreign and local militants in a tribal region near the Afghan border.

An army statement issued Sunday says the long-awaited offensive in North Waziristan was started at the direction of the government of Pakistan.

North Waziristan is home to a mix of local and al-Qaida linked foreign militants.

The U.S. has long pushed for Pakistan to launch an operation in North Waziristan, one of the last areas in the country's northwest where a large-scale operation has not been held against militants.

Copyright 2014 The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.

Pakistani army starts offensive against militants - US News*


----------



## rockstar08

notorious_eagle said:


> Finally some spine shown by this Government. My prayers are with our troops, lets rain some serious steel on these mother fu**ers.



only steel  ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Berut

missing "Molana Sami ul Haq" alot  phatti hui hogi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## F.O.X

Azb = Sword of Hazrat Muhammad (S.A.W) , the sword he Held up at Gazwa-e-badar to announce the war against Kufaar.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
9


----------



## Berut

rockstar08 said:


> only steel  ?


----------



## Rajput_Pakistani

@WebMaster @mods 

Kindly merge all related threads regarding "OP Zarb-e-Azb" and make it a sticky thread.

Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Berut

F.O.X said:


> Azb = Sword of Hazrat Muhammad (S.A.W) , the sword he Held up at Gazwa-e-uhad to announce the war against Kufaar.


thanks for the info.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

Basel said:


> Security should be beefed up in urban areas and Coordination between law enforcement agencies & intelligence agencies should be at maximum to avoid fallout.


TTP has evolved into an asymmetric gorrila warfare organization. Where TTP is no longer the central brain and every outfit plans independently. This in turn, puts a constraint at intelligentsia as it has limited penetration. I pray for the secuirty of soldiers and civilians but there will be blood on both sides. Its about how much of bleeding our defensive walls can control.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## W.11

need Imran's statement in favour of this operation

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Berut

W.11 said:


> need Imran's statement in favour of this operation


won't happen.


----------



## rockstar08

Informant said:


> Allah Hu Akbar. I request all you members to offer prayers for the success of this operation. This is a very crucial time for us.



in all my Namaz , one pray is always for our Army ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## W.11

but this time this mess need to be completely eliminated

do surgical operation in other areas esp Karachi, south Punjab north Balochistan KPK etc

all off shoot LeT, LeJ, SSP, ASWJ etc need to be completely cut off



Berut said:


> won't happen.



well PTI did say that in case of operation they will support it

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## saiyan0321

At this point every politician should support the decision especially the three top leading parties. PMLN,PPP, PTI all should support the decision. The last thing our army needs is indecisiveness and negative reactions from back home.


----------



## iPhone

notorious_eagle said:


> Finally some spine shown by this Government. My prayers are with our troops, lets rain some serious steel on these mother fu**ers.


Negative k. The govt is still very much gutless and hasn't shown any spine. Otherwise Nawaz would have made a national address and launched the operation by giving the armed forces an approval and an order on national television. 

That coward is hiding in his palace while the armed forces are making public declarations. He's such a coward, he's afraid of the TTP so he will not announce any action against them. And luckily, he's just as afraid of the army so he won't get in their way when they decide to take action. 

God speed to PA in their sole endeavors against this menace.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Berut

W.11 said:


> but this time this mess need to be completely eliminated
> 
> do surgical operation in other areas esp Karachi, south Punjab north Balochistan KPK etc
> 
> all off shoot LeT, LeJ, SSP, ASWJ etc need to be completely cut off
> 
> 
> 
> well PTI did say that in case of operation they will support it


Imran Khan is known for his U-turns. :p

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Side-Winder

The meaning of Zarb-e-Azb is sharp and cutting. It’s reportedly the sword used by Prophet Muhammad (pbuh)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Berut

iPhone said:


> Negative k. The govt is still very much gutless and hasn't shown any spine. Otherwise Nawaz would have made a national address and launched the operation by giving the armed forces an approval and an order on national television.
> 
> That coward is hiding in his palace while the armed forces are making public declarations. He's such a coward, he's afraid of the TTP so he will not announce any action against them. And luckily, he's just as afraid of the army so he won't get in their way when they decide to take action.
> 
> God speed to PA in their sole endeavors against this menace.


Atleast he has given army the go and acted like a man. Ahista ahista tarriqi bilkul na hony se behtar hy. :p

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

noora finally got some balls?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/478186755125178368

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

IK promised he will support operation, lets see what he does 



W.11 said:


> noora finally got some balls?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/478186755125178368



This is not PPP we are talking about.


----------



## Amaa'n

One of the decision making factor will be the efforts of ANA or ISAF, if they allow these guys to walk free and do not hold their side of the border then this Op will not yield positive outcome.... 
The aim should be to crush these scumbags..... 
Intelligencia is already on it...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

Azb in arabic means celibate *عزب
*
*Zar*b means strike.... In arabic Zarb e Azb means Strike of celibate

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## notorious_eagle

iPhone said:


> Negative k. The govt is still very much gutless and hasn't shown any spine. Otherwise Nawaz would have made a national address and launched the operation by giving the armed forces an approval and an order on national television.
> 
> That coward is hiding in his palace while the armed forces are making public declarations. He's such a coward, he's afraid of the TTP so he will not announce any action against them. And luckily, he's just as afraid of the army so he won't get in their way when they decide to take action.
> 
> God speed to PA in their sole endeavors against this menace.



The mere fact that he gave his authorization is more than enough. 

Now let the professionals do their job, let them engage in some Taliban Hunting. The TTP has given us no quarter, i sincerely hope the Army adopts the same attitude. When fighting with filth, you gotta come down to their level. 

On Topic: A source of mine has told me that all Vacations have been cancelled for Divisions deployed in NW. This means the Army is serious about pacifying this area now. All my prayers are with our boys, God Speed.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Amaa'n

W.11 said:


> noora finally got some balls?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/478186755125178368


Nope, Looks like COAS helped him grow some

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## MM_Haider

Berut said:


> Imran Khan is known for his U-turns. :p


no he is not! and is it really necessary to drag PTI in this? PMLN should have done that long ago!


----------



## Amaa'n

Media again acting irresponsibly giving out security lapse in Red Zone Isb and the response plan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## F.O.X

mafiya said:


> Azb in arabic means celibate *عزب*


It means Sharp , In this operation it Symbolize Sword of Hazrat Muhammad S.A.W , the one he used in the Battle of Badar .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## saiyan0321

balixd said:


> Nope, Looks like COAS helped him grow some



I seriously doubt he had much to say when he was briefed. The amount of control he had on the army and how much the army listened to him was revealed when Raheel met nawaz and immediately told him there will be no more peace talks and they will go to war. Nawaz is most probably right now trying to avoid a clash with raheel as unlike kiyani he does not look political. 

The airport attacks on top of it all had placed him on a difficult situation with the army readying for war and him believing in peace.



balixd said:


> Media again acting irresponsibly giving out security lapse in Red Zone Isb and the response plan




Plz army just dont tell them anything. Dont tell this low grade irresponsible media anything abt the war and if they come near the operation plans kick them out with a warning. 

Our media is like mahallay ki aurat jis kay pait mai koi bat nahi rehti.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## iPhone

Berut said:


> Atleast he has given army the go and acted like a man. Ahista ahista tarriqi bilkul na hony se behtar hy. :p


That's what I'm telling you that he did not give the army a go ahead other wise he or any of his chamcha would have come on TV to announce such an order, and get a political mileage out of it. 

This army is doing this because they have to and this coward is afraid to even tell them no. He's basically such sitting on the sidelines. If the operation is a success, Insh'allah, which it will be, this coward is gonna come out acting all tough, and will take credit for it. If, go forbid, the operation doesn't achieve its goals, this bastard is going to side with the ttp. What a disgrace this national leader is.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

F.O.X said:


> It means Sharp , In this operation it Symbolize Sword of Hazrat Muhammad S.A.W , the one he used in the Battle of Badar .











*al-’Adb (السيف العَضب)*





al-’Adb, the name of this sword, means “cutting” or “sharp.” This sword was sent to the prophet Muhammad by one of his companions just before the Battle of Badr. He used this sword at the Battle of Uhud and his followers used it to demonstrate their fealty to him.

The sword today is in the Husain mosque in Cairo, Egypt. Photograph taken from Muhammad Hasan Muhammad al-Tihami, Suyuf al-Rasul wa ‘uddah harbi-hi(Cairo: Hijr, 1312/1992)

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Amaa'n

And this is what i said in my comment, NS might not be on board ealier but after Airport attack and threat of attack on Parliament, he had to make the call. 
And i really like how Def Min Khawaja is playing right now, appearing on Tv channels and giving strong statement, that is how a minister should act like. Sends a strong message to the enemy


saiyan0321 said:


> I seriously doubt he had much to say when he was briefed. The amount of control he had on the army and how much the army listened to him was revealed when Raheel met nawaz and immediately told him there will be no more peace talks and they will go to war. Nawaz is most probably right now trying to avoid a clash with raheel as unlike kiyani he does not look political.
> 
> The airport attacks on top of it all had placed him on a difficult situation with the army readying for war and him believing in peace.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 474474

Guys let's all pitch in money for a ticket to safely evacuate a certain member Pack-Wan from the dangerous area :o

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

*al-’Adb



*





al-’Adb, the name of this sword, means “cutting” or “sharp.” This sword was sent to the prophet Muhammad by one of his companions just before the Battle of Badr. He used this sword at the Battle of Uhud and his followers used it to demonstrate their fealty to him.

The sword today is in the Husain mosque in Cairo, Egypt. Photograph taken from Muhammad Hasan Muhammad al-Tihami, _Suyuf al-Rasul wa ‘uddah harbi-hi_(Cairo: Hijr, 1312/1992)
This mission is named after this sword of RASOOL SAW and whole sentence means *strike of azab *
@Aeronaut @Oscar @nuclearpak @Chak Bamu @tarrar @mafiya @Slav Defence @balixd @Icarus @Xeric @tarrar @Emmie @Secur and others

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## saiyan0321

I will watch this thread to keep an eye on updates and news abt the operation. H


balixd said:


> And this is what i said in my comment, NS might not be on board ealier but after Airport attack and threat of attack on Parliament, he had to make the call.
> And i really like how Def Min Khawaja is playing right now, appearing on Tv channels and giving strong statement, that is how a minister should act like. Sends a strong message to the enemy




Which is why i want all political parties to come forward and give string statements against the terrorists and give words of encouragement to our army men. This will demoralize the enemy and will send the message that the entire Pakistan is united against them in this war and will see to their end. I am really hoping i wont hear some negative statement at this point or any point.


----------



## W.11

MQM completely supports operation Zarb-e- Azb


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/478188039857258498

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 474474

Guys let's all pray for the safety of our men, putting their lives on the line for the nation. Remember these are sons, brothers, fathers and friends and above all human beings. Each life is worth more than anything in the world.
I hope as many terrorists get sent to hell with minimum human casualties.
_Note: Taliban are not to be considered human._

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghoul

Khwaja Asif should stay safe. These bastards have sleeper cells throughout Punjab. Also, army should take upmost care as to the treatment of the locals. Treat them with deepest respect unless they belong to the Taliban.

Also let **** Khan bark. MQM and PPP support the operation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jango

**** all of dem b!tches...

**** you all dogs in NW.

Ab bhago na sab bhenc****...ab danda mila na.

May Allah be with Pak Army and the nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## W.11

Altaf Hussain beeper on start of operation, MQM completely supports the operation, offers volunteers to Pak army

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Nawaz decision can turn into disaster if Imran Khan threatens to protest this decision it would be massive blow to this because Imran Khan is ruling KPK and it would be deadly for us


----------



## American Pakistani

I hope the Army men & Innocent civilians will remain unharmed.

I hope all TTP & their supporters will be eliminated.


----------



## Stealth



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Jango

Finally the Army gave Nawaz enough balls to give the go ahead.

So this is why the news came today that the security of Isl has been given to Army.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IceCold

Whats the point when they are going to run to Afghanistan (if they havent already) only yo live and fight another day. If government is to give green signal, than gloves should be off and the army should be authorised to cross border in hot pursuit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F.O.X

Zarvan said:


> Nawaz decision can turn into disaster *if Imran Khan threatens to protest this *decision it would be massive blow to this because Imran Khan is ruling KPK and it would be deadly for us


that would be death of his political career , 70% of his young supporters will leave him they love Army more then they like him , why do you think he always says whatever Army decides we will be with them . 

unless he has lost his mind he will not object this decision .

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Ch Adnan

All political parties please stand behind our forces now 
Please no more point scoring and be one nation

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## saiyan0321

F.O.X said:


> that would be death of his political career , 70% of his young supporters will leave him they love Army more then they like him , why do you think he always says whatever Army decides we will be with them .
> 
> unless he has lost his mind he will not object this decision .




This. Will have to be one of the most foolish politician in the history of time to pull this off. everybody would be against him,every politician would be against him and the army would be against him too. Would be his end as a politician.


----------



## American Pakistani

Zarvan said:


> Nawaz decision can turn into disaster if Imran Khan threatens to protest this decision it would be massive blow to this because Imran Khan is ruling KPK and it would be deadly for us



Whole country need to support this. In the past TTP gundas were tolerated & result is infront of everyone...they killed everyone who failed to obey their "orders"...be it from MQM, PPP or PTI. I hope JUI, PTI & PML-N will use their brains now & send their own members to fight along with PA to eliminate TTP'ers.


----------



## Zarvan

F.O.X said:


> that would be death of his political career , 70% of his young supporters will leave him they love Army more then they like him , why do you think he always says whatever Army decides we will be with them .
> 
> unless he has lost his mind he will not object this decision .


He is dam popular he would no go any where and if massive attack comes in cities after this operation that would be death of our government and also will seriously damage Army reputation so I am waiting for his statement

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

bomb bombing
untill every one of these mofos are dead


----------



## Zarvan

American Pakistani said:


> Whole country need to support this. In the past TTP gundas were tolerated & result is infront of everyone...they killed everyone who failed to obey their "orders"...be it from MQM, PPP or PTI. I hope JUI, PTI & PML-N will use their brains now & send their own members to fight along with PA to eliminate TTP'ers.


Mr yes and if they don't support and KPK government backs off from support you are looking at biggest disaster in history of Pakistan so Imran needs to act fast what ever his thoughts are he need to come up with statement right now


----------



## JOEY TRIBIANI

best of luck AFWAJ E PAKISTAN
Taqbir ..."ALLAH HU AKBER"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

Informant said:


> Allah Hu Akbar. I request all you members to offer prayers for the success of this operation. This is a very crucial time for us.


I have offered prayers.....for safety of trapped civilians in NW


----------



## Zhukov

I beliebe all respective members here are missing a very important points.
Meanwhile Military Conducts an operation there. Police and Rangera should start operation in Breeding grounds like Jhang and Faisalabad in central Punjab Sakhar Bhakar layya Rajanpur in South Punjab and Sindh and Karachi.
Its very important

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Men in Green

Go Army go we are with you. 

I hope pakistan will get Mi- 35 from russia as fast as they can. Mi-35 will be very usefull in this operation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## airmarshal

May Allah give Pakistan Army a convincing victory. A victory that these foreign terrorists be sent to hell and their handlers in neighboring countries know forever that next time dont engage Pakistan's Army if they want to live a life of jackals they are living.


----------



## Viper0011.

Emmie said:


> *DG ISPR has said that on the directions of the Government, Armed forces of Pakistan have launched a comprehensive operation against foreign and local terrorists who are hiding in sanctuaries in North Wazirastan Agency. The operation has been named Zarb-e-Azb.*



This is what I am talking about. This is how a democratic country, its government and the military work together "*on the directions of the Government, Armed forces of Pakistan have launched a comprehensive operation against foreign and local terrorists". *

The key is "on the direction of the government (approval from the democratic government)". I see Pakistan's growth and expansion in the very near future. Democracy and Democratic government need to be preserved. The military is an arm of the democratic system and not a system over the constitution. This is good news. 
Good luck to Pakistan. May you succeed in removing the AQ /Taliban / terrorist threat all together (that's a threat to the entire world). These terrorists have caused hundreds of innocents to die. Time to end their dirty game!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## American Pakistani

ahmadnawaz22 said:


> I beliebe all respective members here are missing a very important points.
> Meanwhile Military Conducts an operation there. Police and Rangera should start operation in Breeding grounds like Jhang and Faisalabad in central Punjab Sakhar Bhakar layya Rajanpur in South Punjab and Sindh and Karachi.
> Its very important



Agreed & the Pak-Afghan border need to be sealed & completely monitored. Any movement of TTP'ers should be reported to PAF or US so that either PAF or US drone kill the ones who are escaping.


----------



## Stealth

@*F.O.X* 
@Aeronaut
Share on FB

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bouncer

Good luck Pakistan Army! Kill these terrorists with fire and send them to hell where they belong.

Hope IK grows a pair and comes out in full support of PA.


----------



## Informant

Marwat Khan Lodhi said:


> I have offered prayers.....for safety of trapped civilians in NW



Good somebody should.


----------



## airmarshal

ahmadnawaz22 said:


> I beliebe all respective members here are missing a very important points.
> Meanwhile Military Conducts an operation there. Police and Rangera should start operation in Breeding grounds like Jhang and Faisalabad in central Punjab Sakhar Bhakar layya Rajanpur in South Punjab and Sindh and Karachi.
> Its very important



Fully agree! 

A comprehensive operation is needed against local militants and sectarian terrorists too. They need to be killed. No court cases. Just kill them all.


----------



## Secret Service

نَصْرٌ مِّن اللَّهِ وَفَتْحٌ قَرِيبٌ

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## F.O.X

Zarvan said:


> He is dam popular he would no go any where and if massive attack comes in cities after this operation that would be death of our government and also will seriously damage Army reputation so I am waiting for his statement


Popular yes , NS is also Popular , so is Bilawal & so is Altaf , does that mean his reputation will survive if he goes against national interest , the answer is NO , We have suffered many attacks form TTP cowards , did we crumble ? we were always angry that why our army is not taking care of this filth ... mark my words people of this country will gladly give their own life if it meant to defend it . 

You are greatly underestimating your own people Zarvan .

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## W.11

*Money for operation: PTI MNA
*​*i have not cursed, but i want to curse this Bas***d Arif alvi now

Supporters and critics weigh in on operation - Pakistan - DAWN.COM*

“Pakistan Tehreek-i-Insaf (PTI) was not aware of this. We were not informed that a wide scale operation will be launched in North Waziristan,” PTI MNA Dr Arif Alvi said, adding that this is a ‘money for operation’ exchange.

He added that his party has always maintained that an operation of this scale will result in a large influx of refugees in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, where his party forms government. “The government should have told us so we could have prepared for this.”

He criticised the Pakistan Muslim League Nawaz (PML-N) for what he said was a move to appease the US government which has linked aid to an operation of this nature.

“The PML-N government did not tell the public and the opposition why the talks failed. We do not know about the dimension of this operation.”

He also said that groups such as the Haqqani network have no war with Pakistan and are being isolated without reason. “Does the government want to burn all cards for the incoming government in Afghanistan?” He suggested that there should be a surgical and precise operation as a large scale strike would result in the death of innocents.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

Fulcrum15 said:


> **** all of dem b!tches...
> 
> **** you all dogs in NW.
> Reported for swearing and profanities
> Ab bhago na sab bhenc****...ab danda mila na.
> 
> May Allah be with Pak Army and the nation.


reported for swearing, profanities

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

F.O.X said:


> Popular yes , NS is also Popular , so is Bilawal & so is Altaf , does that mean his reputation will survive if he goes against national interest , the answer is NO , We have suffered many attacks form TTP cowards , did we crumble ? we were always angry that why our army is not taking care of this filth ... mark my words people of this country will gladly give their own life if it meant to defend it .
> 
> You are greatly underestimating your own people Zarvan .


And if this attack continues after this operation which they will no matter how much we hate it would only be disaster for Army reputation Sir so Imran needs to come right now and decide what he wants to do


----------



## Samlee

*BOYS PLAYTIME IS OVER SAY YOUR PRAYERS BECAUSE YOU'RE ABOUT TO GET A FIRST DEGREE
*** WHOOPING

ZALEELON JAHANUM JAANE KI TAYARI KARLO
PAK FAUJ ZINDABAD*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bouncer

W.11 said:


> *Money for operation: PTI MNA
> *​*i have not cursed, but i want to curse this Bas***d Arif alvi now*




Typical rona by PTI. Keep on doing this and they'll get bitch slapped even harder in next elections.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Umair Nawaz

It is good but prior to that Afghan border must be sealed.


----------



## Bouncer

*The time for talks is over – retd general*
Retired general Major Jamshed Ayaz lauded the move as a “very good decision”.

“It came slightly late. But better late than never. Pakistan has suffered a big loss – and Pakistan comes first. They have made a correct decision to launch this. The time for talks is over.”

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

Marwat Khan Lodhi said:


> reported for swearing, profanities



Oh sorry.

Did I insult your terrorist brethren?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Samlee

*DID YOU SEE THE TRAILER THIS MORNING OF ZARB E AZB.IT WAS ANNOUNCED THIS EVENING BUT ALREADY STARTED THIS MORNING





*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jango

W.11 said:


> *Money for operation: PTI MNA
> *​*i have not cursed, but i want to curse this Bas***d Arif alvi now
> 
> Supporters and critics weigh in on operation - Pakistan - DAWN.COM*
> 
> “Pakistan Tehreek-i-Insaf (PTI) was not aware of this. We were not informed that a wide scale operation will be launched in North Waziristan,” PTI MNA Dr Arif Alvi said, adding that this is a ‘money for operation’ exchange.
> 
> He added that his party has always maintained that an operation of this scale will result in a large influx of refugees in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, where his party forms government. “The government should have told us so we could have prepared for this.”
> 
> He criticised the Pakistan Muslim League Nawaz (PML-N) for what he said was a move to appease the US government which has linked aid to an operation of this nature.
> 
> “The PML-N government did not tell the public and the opposition why the talks failed. We do not know about the dimension of this operation.”
> 
> He also said that groups such as the Haqqani network have no war with Pakistan and are being isolated without reason. “Does the government want to burn all cards for the incoming government in Afghanistan?” He suggested that there should be a surgical and precise operation as a large scale strike would result in the death of innocents.



PTI is going down the wrong path.

They will be dead if they go against this op.

There has been a steady pressure by the whole nation for an op. Although not on the same level as previous Swat ops or anything, but there is public pressure.

Imran Khan will get lynched if he goes against this.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## F.O.X

Zarvan said:


> And if this attack continues after this operation which they will no matter how much we hate it would only be disaster for Army reputation Sir so Imran needs to come right now and decide what he wants to do


Only Allah knows the future , not me Not you , only thing we can do is to support our Army , as long as you can do that (Can You ? ) , leave the rest for later .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## W.11

Fulcrum15 said:


> PTI is going down the wrong path.
> 
> They will be dead if they go against this op.
> 
> There has been a steady pressure by the whole nation for an op. Although not on the same level as previous Swat ops or anything, but there is public pressure.
> 
> Imran Khan will get lynched if he goes against this.



KPK people eso need their reps to stand united on this operation, other wise it may cause a black lash


----------



## Samlee

*LATEST NEWS:KARACHI POLICE HAS STARTED OPERATIONS IN THE SENSITIVE AREAS OF KARACHI*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

F.O.X said:


> Only Allah knows the future , not me Not you , only thing we can do is to support our Army , as long as you can do that (Can You ? ) , leave the rest for later .


Sir if KPK government decides not to support this it would be complete disaster for us Sir and I don't think he is going to because dumbo Nawaz didn't bothered to even call him most probably


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

Fulcrum15 said:


> Oh sorry.
> 
> Did I insult your terrorist brethren?


Kindly behave like a moderator, jazbat may anay ki zarorat nahi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saad Huzaifa

"Azb"
Cutting or Sharp


----------



## Samlee

*I HAVE RECEIVED SOME UNCONFIRMED REPORTS THAT ARMY HAS TAKEN OVER SECURITY OF SENSITIVE AREAS OF RAWALPINDI AND ISLAMABAD CAN ANYONE CONFIRM???????*


----------



## Amaa'n

Zarvan said:


> *al-’Adb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> al-’Adb, the name of this sword, means “cutting” or “sharp.” This sword was sent to the prophet Muhammad by one of his companions just before the Battle of Badr. He used this sword at the Battle of Uhud and his followers used it to demonstrate their fealty to him.
> 
> The sword today is in the Husain mosque in Cairo, Egypt. Photograph taken from Muhammad Hasan Muhammad al-Tihami, _Suyuf al-Rasul wa ‘uddah harbi-hi_(Cairo: Hijr, 1312/1992)
> This mission is named after this sword of RASOOL SAW and whole sentence means *strike of azab *


TTP has always emphasized that Pakistan is not an Islamic state and the Military/Govt is infidel - but with given the name of Sword for the Operation, military has sent a message that is Us who are on right and will wage the war of Kufar, as our Beloved Prophet did.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Saad Huzaifa

The only solution of these Khawrij Dogs.
They kill innocent Muslims everywhere in the world.


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

Zarvan said:


> Sir if KPK government decides not to support this it would be complete disaster for us Sir and I don't think he is going to because dumbo Nawaz didn't bothered to even call him most probably


KPK governament of PTI cant influence, affect an operation going on in tribal areas.


----------



## Saad Huzaifa

Samlee said:


> *I HAVE RECEIVED SOME UNCONFIRMED REPORTS THAT ARMY HAS TAKEN OVER SECURITY OF SENSITIVE AREAS OF RAWALPINDI AND ISLAMABAD CAN ANYONE CONFIRM???????*


Yes three areas of Islamabad and some of pindi like Adyala Jail.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samlee

balixd said:


> TTP has always emphasized that Pakistan is not an Islamic state and the Military/Govt is infidel - but with given the name of Sword for the Operation, military has sent a message that is Us who are on right and will wage the war of Kufar, as our Beloved Prophet did.




*The TTP Are Khwarij and they should be banished to hell period*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

balixd said:


> TTP has always emphasized that Pakistan is not an Islamic state and the Military/Govt is infidel - but with given the name of Sword for the Operation, military has sent a message that is Us who are on right and will wage the war of Kufar, as our Beloved Prophet did.


So pak army has launched the 'jihad' against TTP?


----------



## Zarvan

balixd said:


> TTP has always emphasized that Pakistan is not an Islamic state and the Military/Govt is infidel - but with given the name of Sword for the Operation, military has sent a message that is Us who are on right and will wage the war of Kufar, as our Beloved Prophet did.


People will take it as complete thing if Army puts pressure on Government to start implementing Islam laws other wise people be happy for short time at long run it would increase anger that when you want you use name but don't implement laws

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Allah hu Akbar, time to payback talibitches!!
Goodluck to you my brothers, may all of your bullets kill these pigs. Death to TTP, death to Terrorist takfirism!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## F.O.X

We also need to do an operation here at Defence.pk to neutralize all the Terrorist sympathizers . make this forum clean of the filth .

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Saad Huzaifa

Marwat Khan Lodhi said:


> So pak army has launched the 'jihad' against TTP?


Yes.
Its order of Muhammad s.a.w to fight against Khawrij.
They are Dogs of hell.



F.O.X said:


> We also need to do an operation here at Defence.pk to neutralize all the Terrorist sympathizers . make this forum clean of the filth .


Is there any Terrorist sympathizers here...????????????

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Best of luck. Pakistanis should go all out this time. Don't pull any half punches and don't agree when they offer to surrender. This is one war where I would like to see Pakistanis win .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Informant

This murtad lodhi sure sounds like @Pak-one dont he? @Fulcrum15

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TalibanSwatter

Cutting off Saudi funding to the TTP/AQ/LeJ combine is essential. Simply killing TTP/AQ/LeJ militants alone won't address the root of the problem. The funding is what gives the militant network its strength. TTP thugs will keep recruiting and procuring arms so long as the funding is intact. A military officer recently explained that the average annual salary/cash allowance of a TTP militant is three times that of a Pakistani soldier! Cut the funding off and the Salafi-inspired TTP will die a quick death.

Time to bluntly tell the Saudis to stop funding their TTP/AQ puppets or else......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

W.11 said:


> *Money for operation: PTI MNA
> *​*i have not cursed, but i want to curse this Bas***d Arif alvi now
> 
> Supporters and critics weigh in on operation - Pakistan - DAWN.COM*
> 
> “Pakistan Tehreek-i-Insaf (PTI) was not aware of this. We were not informed that a wide scale operation will be launched in North Waziristan,” PTI MNA Dr Arif Alvi said, adding that this is a ‘money for operation’ exchange.
> 
> He added that his party has always maintained that an operation of this scale will result in a large influx of refugees in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, where his party forms government. “The government should have told us so we could have prepared for this.”
> 
> He criticised the Pakistan Muslim League Nawaz (PML-N) for what he said was a move to appease the US government which has linked aid to an operation of this nature.
> 
> “The PML-N government did not tell the public and the opposition why the talks failed. We do not know about the dimension of this operation.”
> 
> He also said that groups such as the Haqqani network have no war with Pakistan and are being isolated without reason. “Does the government want to burn all cards for the incoming government in Afghanistan?” He suggested that there should be a surgical and precise operation as a large scale strike would result in the death of innocents.



******* pti, we have taken millions of afghani namak kharam and he is worried about FATA IDP?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## W.11

nick_indian said:


> Best of luck. Pakistanis should go all out this time. Don't pull any half punches and don't agree when they offer to surrender. This is one war where I would like to see Pakistanis win .



if you guys don't pull out nuiscence at LOC


----------



## qaisar52

Best of luck Pak army. We all Pakistanis are with you. Finished them once for all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

So which militant groups will be targated in this operation beside TTP and IMU?. Hafiz gul bahadur and haqqani network, will they be also targated?


----------



## ShaheenIII

Marwat Khan Lodhi said:


> So pak army has launched the 'jihad' against TTP?


yes they did.


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

Marwat Khan Lodhi said:


> So which militant groups will be targated in this operation beside TTP and IMU?. Hafiz gul bahadur and haqqani network, will they be also targated?



Sir they also will be killed. There is no good or bad terrorist now, only dead ones.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Marwat Khan Lodhi said:


> So which militant groups will be targated in this operation beside TTP and IMU?. Hafiz gul bahadur and haqqani network, will they be also targated?



We'll find out soon enough.


----------



## Bouncer

Exactly! Wish all the success to PA in this operation. But LEAs need to start a financial operation too (like in US they have dedicated agencies to track terrorist fundings etc).

Freeze their bank accounts, publish the name of their backers and confiscate all their properties and *distribute them to their victims in North Waziristan.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saad Huzaifa

TalibanSwatter said:


> Cutting off Saudi funding to the TTP/AQ/LeJ combine is essential. Simply killing TTP/AQ/LeJ militants alone won't address the root of the problem. The funding is what gives the militant network its strength. TTP thugs will keep recruiting and procuring arms so long as the funding is intact. A military officer recently explained that the average annual salary/cash allowance of a TTP militant is three times that of a Pakistani soldier! Cut the funding off and the Salafi-inspired TTP will die a quick death.
> 
> Time to bluntly tell the Saudis to stop funding their TTP/AQ puppets or else......


Where u live buddy.
These terrorists of TTP or AQ are not salfies. They are termed as Khawrij.
Saudi Arab is also fighting AQ and other people of having this ideology.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## majesticpankaj

Dair aaye durust aaye.. wish u all the best.


----------



## Taha Samad

First of all I think this decision was inevitable after Karachi Airport Attack.

But I think government took this decision in a hurry(when there was practically no need to rush to this decision). The way things look now, unlike Swat and SW operations political and public opinion will be divided and it will hurt Pakistan's cause. I hope KPK government can now make necessary arrangements and beef-up security of neighboring districts of KPK. And even a diplomatic statement from IK on the following lines would help the cause:"Though government did not take us into confidence about the decision but in interest of Pakistan we fully support Pakistan Armed forces, and hope they are able to achieve their objectives. "

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

bulbula said:


> Sir they also will be killed. There is no good or bad terrorist now, only dead ones.


Are you sure? I doubt that. Targeting haqqani network means declaring war against entire afghan taliban movement. Most probably they are told by ISI to leave the area before operation. But its purely speculation, waiting for official details.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

Dawn:

About 25-30 thousand troops will participate in operation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFalcon



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

Marwat Khan Lodhi said:


> Are you sure? I doubt that. Targeting haqqani network means declaring war against entire afghan taliban movement. Most probably they are told by ISI to leave the area before operation. But its purely speculation, waiting for official details.



So what? Everyone of them will be bombed to hell. Sir time for talks and playing double game is over.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bouncer

Taha Samad said:


> First of all I think this decision was inevitable after Karachi Airport Attack.
> 
> But I think government took this decision in a hurry(when there was practically no need to rush to this decision). The way things look now, unlike Swat and SW operations political and public opinion will be divided and it will hurt Pakistan's cause. I hope KPK government can now make necessary arrangements and beef-up security of neighboring districts of KPK. And even a diplomatic statement as follows from IK on the following would help the cause:"Though government did not take us into confidence about the decision but in interest of Pakistan we fully support Pakistan Armed forces, and hope they are able to achieve their objectives. "






If PA announced this operation, then these terrorists would have escaped like they have already started but on a bigger scale. So from security point of view this doesn't make sense. I'd say this operation should have started earlier!!
Hope not just KPK government, but all provinces start working proactively to mitigate the refugee situation
*IK's statement, is just an "half ***" attempt. He SHOULD have been more supportive. This is like saying "meh ok if you have started it, well good luck"*


----------



## SQ8

Does the PTI need to worry about IDP's reflect on their vision of "naya" KPK being affected by the operation even at the cost of letting terrorists roam Pakistan free?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## FunkyGen

Samlee said:


> BOYS PLAYTIME IS OVER SAY YOUR PRAYERS BECAUSE YOU'RE ABOUT TO GET A FIRST DEGREE
> *** WHOOPING
> ZALEELON JAHANUM JAANE KI TAYARI KARLO
> PAK FAUJ ZINDABAD


Why'd you consider them Muslims, heck.... why'd you consider them humans?


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

Oscar said:


> Does the PTI need to worry about IDP's reflect on their vision of "naya" KPK being affected by the operation even at the cost of letting terrorists roam Pakistan free?



Dumb ***** couldnt come up with better excuse, shows their priorties!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

A remote control blast on army convoy today in NW
5 security personnel injured in North Waziristan blast – The Express Tribune


----------



## SQ8

Marwat Khan Lodhi said:


> A remote control blast on army convoy today in NW
> 5 security personnel injured in North Waziristan blast – The Express Tribune



All the more reason to let some nukes loose as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

Oscar said:


> Does the PTI need to worry about IDP's reflect on their vision of "naya" KPK being affected by the operation even at the cost of letting terrorists roam Pakistan free?



If PTI opposes this op, it will be the end for them as a major force.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Menace2Society

PTI are politically naiive and Imran has made it a not for profit charity organisation rather than a government. They have just shown they are not capable of leading this country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

W.11 said:


> if you guys don't pull out nuiscence at LOC



Sure, if there is no provocation from the other side

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

Fulcrum15 said:


> If PTI opposes this op, it will be the end for them as a major force.



Divided opinions everywhere. But at the end , PTI must realize that this op will only help its efforts to change KPK around.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FunkyGen

Marwat Khan Lodhi said:


> A remote control blast on army convoy today in NW
> 5 security personnel injured in North Waziristan blast – The Express Tribune


What the heck is your problem? who are you with!?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Meengla

Very sad to see the KPK govt. not supporting the operation. Unless Imran Khan comes out in clear term to support this operation he is goingt to lose all the respect.
Kudos to PPP, MQM and Federal Defense Minister Khwaja Asif who are supporting the operation very strongly.

Best wishes to all the security forces and to the innocent civilians of Pakistan. May these tribal thugs rot in hell. No mercy. No prisoners. No 're-education'.

Finally, it may sound controversial, but MQM cadre be given prominent powers and role in taking down the tribal thugs in Karachi for next few months. Working with security forces MQM can clear Karachi effectively.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## FunkyGen

Fulcrum15 said:


> If PTI opposes this op, it will be the end for them as a major force.


Nah i disagree, their government is in KPK, they're not really that supportive of the op. as it will hit them hard, but yeah it'll be a big blow.


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

People of north waziristan should migrate to comparatively colder Afghanistan. In 40 plus temperature of KPK, life in tents would be azaab


----------



## Menace2Society

Meengla said:


> Finally, it may sound controversial, but MQM cadre be given prominent powers and role in taking down the tribal thugs in Karachi for next few months. Working with security forces MQM can clear Karachi effectively.



MQM is a terrorist organisation and you want to empower them?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taha Samad

Bouncer said:


> If PA announced this operation, then these terrorists would have escaped like they have already started but on a bigger scale. So from security point of view this doesn't make sense. I'd say this operation should have started earlier!!
> Hope not just KPK government, but all provinces start working proactively to mitigate the refugee situation
> *IK's statement, is just an "half ***" attempt. He SHOULD have been more supportive. This is like saying "meh ok if you have started it, well good luck"*



There was no need to announce it, but at least they should have taken KPK administration and political parties into confidence and prepared for IDP situation. This would have helped in gaining political and public support for operation. And limited activities were already being carried out, so deployment of troops at exist routes and air strikes could have still continued before main offensive started.

What I posted above is *NOT* IK's statement. I hope he makes this kind of statement. As expected NS acted in the dumb and mughlia way, but I hope IK acts better for Pakistan's cause.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## saiyan0321

PTI leader imran khan must come out with a statement. This is the turning point of his political career. Say "i support it" and continue his politics and become a major force in pak politics or say "i dont support it" and watch as his entire party is destroyed and his political career ends. 

If he doesnt support this operation then at the very least i will not support imran khan anymore. You just cant support a guy who is not willing to kill the bastards that are destroying your country but i am hopeful that he will come to sense and his statement will be positive.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghoul

Informant said:


> This murtad lodhi sure sounds like @Pak-one dont he? @Fulcrum15



That made me lol. I believe he is Sahir Lodhi the nakli Shahrukh.

Back at topic: I still believe only TTP and IMU held villages should be targetted. Haqqanis should be forced to relocate to Afghanistan and Gul Bahadur told to stop attacking Afghanistan and live a normal life.


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

Oscar said:


> All the more reason to let some nukes loose as well.


You want to nuke tribal areas?


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

Meengla said:


> Very sad to see the KPK govt. not supporting the operation. Unless Imran Khan comes out in clear term to support this operation he is goingt to lose all the respect.
> Kudos to PPP, MQM and Federal Defense Minister Khwaja Asif who are supporting the operation very strongly.
> 
> Best wishes to all the security forces and to the innocent civilians of Pakistan. May these tribal thugs rot in hell. No mercy. No prisoners. No 're-education'.
> 
> Finally, it may sound controversial, but MQM cadre be given prominent powers and role in taking down the tribal thugs in Karachi for next few months. Working with security forces MQM can clear Karachi effectively.



ANP have also come out for support i think.


----------



## Jango

Marwat Khan Lodhi said:


> People of north waziristan should migrate to comparatively colder Afghanistan. In 40 plus temperature of KPK, life in tents would be azaab



Yeah...and why don't you go and start fighting along with your brethren in North Waziristan.

I am sure you would get your angels as well!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

FunkyGen said:


> What the heck is your problem? who are you with!?


Idiot. I am posting updates.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bouncer

Taha Samad said:


> There was no need to announce it, but at least they should have taken KPK administration and political parties into confidence and prepared for IDP situation. This would have helped in gaining political and public support for operation. And limited activities were already being carried out, so deployment of troops at exist routes and air strikes could have still continued before main offensive started.
> 
> What I posted above is *NOT* IK's statement. I hope he makes this kind of statement. As expected NS acted in the dumb and, but I hope IK acts better for Pakistan's cause.




Ideally parliament or some special group of parliamentarians should have taken this decision. But given the reputation of our politicians, the news would have definitely leaked out in wrong quarters.

@IK's statement, my bad. I thought you were quoting him. And yes I agree; NS should come out on national TV (if he hasn't already). And IK should be unequivocal in his support for this operation.


----------



## Bilal.

Marwat Khan Lodhi said:


> So which militant groups will be targated in this operation beside TTP and IMU?. Hafiz gul bahadur and haqqani network, will they be also targated?



An analyst (ex military) said it would be targeted against trouble maker. So most likely TTP and IMU et el.


----------



## GreenFalcon

Marwat Khan Lodhi said:


> You want to nuke tribal areas?


No nukes but we shouldn't leave any none nuclear weapons on the side, use everything!!!!


----------



## SBD-3

saiyan0321 said:


> PTI leader imran khan must come out with a statement. This is the turning point of his political career. *Say "i support it" and continue his politics and become a major force in pak politics or say "i dont support it" and watch as his entire party is destroyed and his political career ends. *
> 
> If he doesnt support this operation then at the very least i will not support imran khan anymore. You just cant support a guy who is not willing to kill the bastards that are destroying your country but i am hopeful that he will come to sense and his statement will be positive.


Quite a silly statement.....I don't know when we will learn to respect the diversity of opinion....If he disagrees, let him. Just become someone's stance or point of view doesn't suit you, you have no right to pass judgement....This puts you right alongside talibans as they are not different than what you're doing here.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Menace2Society

saiyan0321 said:


> PTI leader imran khan must come out with a statement. This is the turning point of his political career. Say "i support it" and continue his politics and become a major force in pak politics or say "i dont support it" and watch as his entire party is destroyed and his political career ends.
> 
> If he doesnt support this operation then at the very least i will not support imran khan anymore. You just cant support a guy who is not willing to kill the bastards that are destroying your country but i am hopeful that he will come to sense and his statement will be positive.



He thinks he's still running a charity.

Sometimes difficult decisions likes these have to be made to protect a nation. Imran does not get that and his attempt to get into bed with the terrorists to try and end their attacks is his biggest blunder and will remember him as being on the wrong side of history.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## niaz

We will know who is for Pakistan and who is for Taliban. JI leader Siraj ul Haq has already come out and said that JI will not be part of this operation. But this is not unexpected from a party that was against creation of Pakistan to begin with.

Personally I have never doubted that Imran Khan ; his misdirected love for Taliban aside; is a patriotic Pakistani. This is our war now and Pakistan army is fighting to save Pakistan. PTI leadership must stand up and be counted.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## FunkyGen

Marwat Khan Lodhi said:


> Idiot. I am posting updates.


Ok then keep it up.... btw which tribe are you from?


----------



## SBD-3

Bilal. said:


> An analyst (ex military) said it would be targeted against trouble maker. So most likely TTP and IMU et el.


Just a question...why is that PAF makes wholesale killing of terrorists in air strikes but all the prominent leaders of TTP , AQ and its outfits have been the victims of US drones? Always what I heard is that "Many important leaders of TTP were killed in strikes" but never a name.....How certain we are that we are hitting the right spots at right time?


----------



## Pandora

FunkyGen said:


> What the heck is your problem? who are you with!?



Ignore him. He is suffering from a disease that has no cure.


----------



## FunkyGen

niaz said:


> We will know who is for Pakistan and who is for Taliban. JI leader Siraj ul Haq has already come out and said that JI will not be part of this operation. But this is not unexpected from a party that was against creation of Pakistan to begin with.
> Personally I have never doubted that Imran Khan ; his misdirected love for Taliban aside; is a patriotic Pakistani. This is our war now and Pakistan army is fighting to save Pakistan. PTI leadership must stand up and be counted.


JI is a BS party with no representation of the Pakistani populous and shouldn't even be mentioned, tbh with you i do have problem with our armed forces meddling in affairs they shouldn't but what this scum has done is way beyond. They've lost much and they're gonna alienate themselves even more.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Samlee

GreenFalcon said:


> View attachment 35165





*GO GET EM BOYS*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul




----------



## Samlee

FunkyGen said:


> Why'd you consider them Muslims, heck.... why'd you consider them humans?




*Who Told You I Consider The Muslims or Humans They Are Cockroaches Who Should Be Squashed To Death*


----------



## Crypto

Good luck to boys in green, I hope we are well prepared to deal with IDPs and have few contingencies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

hasnain0099 said:


> Quite a silly statement.....I don't know when we will learn to respect the diversity of opinion....If he disagrees, let him. Just become someone's stance or point of view doesn't suit you, you have no right to pass judgement....This puts you right alongside talibans as they are not different than what you're doing here.....




Right now unity is required. Him not supporting such an act against the people who have been destroying our country doesnot merit any support and buddy i wont be alone in this thinking. We are in a middle of war and would you support a leader who will openly criticize any action against your enemy that is hell bent on destroying your country. This isnt some stupid rigging event or development project where you can play agree/disagree. 
Its an act of war against the enemies that have resulted in over 30000 deaths. If you dont support something like that then you dont support this country especially when right now unity is required above all things. You see i am supporting my country and the armed forces and its decision knowing the complexity of the situation. If he doesnt then i will not support him. simple as that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

FunkyGen said:


> JI is a BS party with *no representation of the Pakistani populous* and shouldn't even be mentioned, tbh with you i do have problem with our armed forces meddling in affairs they shouldn't but what this scum has done is way beyond. They've lost much and they're gonna alienate themselves even more.


But they are sitting both NA as well as KPK government, what does this say?


----------



## SSG-Korea

We know Pakistan Army started ground operation at South Waziristan. After air bombardment ground troops will move for low intensity conflict but important is that what tactic and which weapons will be used against TTP . As we TTP and Uzbik are experts and they know territory and they know how to use and where to use. 
Pakistan FC and Pakistan Army troops are also well trained but ambushes, IED, Snipers are big problems and local TTP are use them against Army very well. 
Pakistan Army always use established small posts on top of hills/mountains with 10 to 15 troops. So size should be increased with night visions goggles, snipers with round the clock observation and hitting. 
Small Posts on roads and on schools/Colleges. 
Heavy machine guns very important to suppress enemy fire powers but with true direction with best binoculars. 
If you think supply is also important aspects and various times TTP targets supply systems of Pakistan Army too. 
What lesson learned from Bajur, Orakzi, Sawat should be implements in this operations. Pakistan Army need MARP strong vehicles to protects FC and troops during movements and operations. As mostly observed TTP always used IED in all road entries, barriers and established snipers on important mountain areas and antiaircraft guns for Cobra on highest peaks with best camouflage ways. 
TTP mostly ambushes on very dawn times and late nights on check points with various directions so you can not exit points of incoming rounds. 
Pakistan Army need well trained troops on heights and use their common sense during any ambushes. Snipers and mine detectors will important role in this war. I have strongly believed this operation will lead to good ground sweeps as we are fighting this war from years and troops also trained COIN operations. 

So: Good luck Pakistan Army for such Good action and Pakistani Peoples believe in you.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Hyde

Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!! Finally Operation launched against Talibaboons. May this operation end with the death of every terrorist with evil intentions against Pakistan


----------



## SBD-3

saiyan0321 said:


> *Right now unity is required*. Him not supporting such an act against the people who have been destroying our country doesnot merit any support and buddy i wont be alone in this thinking. We are in a middle of war and would you support a leader who will openly criticize any action against your enemy that is hell bent on destroying your country. This isnt some stupid rigging event or development project where you can play agree/disagree.
> Its an act of war against the enemies that have resulted in over 30000 deaths. If you dont support something like that then you dont support this country especially when right now unity is required above all things. You see i am supporting my country and the armed forces and its decision knowing the complexity of the situation. If he doesnt then i will not support him. simple as that.


Unity to act doesn't necessarily means the unity of thoughts and views.


----------



## Bilal.

hasnain0099 said:


> Just a question...why is that PAF makes wholesale killing of terrorists in air strikes but all the prominent leaders of TTP , AQ and its outfits have been the victims of US drones? Always what I heard is that "Many important leaders of TTP were killed in strikes" but never a name.....How certain we are that we are hitting the right spots at right time?



Human intelligence on the ground. In the past many months targets/areas have already been identified. In the recent airstrikes the IMU planner of Karachi attacks was killed.


----------



## W.11

Oscar said:


> All the more reason to let some nukes loose as well.



im getting used to your bachodyan


----------



## FunkyGen

smuhs1 said:


> Ignore him. He is suffering from a disease that has no cure.


Well you see the Tribals are also to be blamed for all this mess, they could've contributed towards Pakistan a lot more than terrorism, could've studied and made their name or various other positive things but they chose the wrong way and now they have to suffer, this is not Afghanistan where 70% are Pashtuns thus they can't conquer it (weird right? coming from a Pashtun himself). This operation should tell everybody that if you take up arms and your cause is wrong you're dead.



hasnain0099 said:


> Just a question...why is that PAF makes wholesale killing of terrorists in air strikes but all the prominent leaders of TTP , AQ and its outfits have been the victims of US drones? Always what I heard is that "Many important leaders of TTP were killed in strikes" but never a name.....How certain we are that we are hitting the right spots at right time?


They have good intelligence sorting mechanism.


----------



## SBD-3

Bilal. said:


> Human intelligence on the ground. In the past many months targets/areas have already been identified. In the recent airstrikes the IMU planner of Karachi attacks was killed.


And similarly many master planners of previous attacks were killed in previous airstrikes, but never heard even one's name except the same phrase "many important leaders were killed including the master planner of XXX".


----------



## Devil Soul

North Waziristan operation has been named "Zarb-e-Azb" which means 'Strike of the Sword of the Holy Prophet'

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SBD-3

FunkyGen said:


> They have good intelligence sorting mechanism.


Who? The Americans?


----------



## saiyan0321

hasnain0099 said:


> Unity to act doesn't necessarily means the unity of thoughts and views.




I dont care abt what he will be thinking or how he personally thinks. What i want is his action in support and for him to keep his mouth shut and support the army in this regard so that the enemy knows that we are untied in this act. He can think whatever he wants as long as he doesnt make any statements against the operation and supports the army. Unity in action and unity in support is the need right now. 

However i have heard nothing from him and actually believe he is not stupid enough to do something like this openly. He has learned a few things since he came to power.


----------



## Samlee

niaz said:


> We will know who is for Pakistan and who is for Taliban. JI leader Siraj ul Haq has already come out and said that JI will not be part of this operation. But this is not unexpected from a party that was against creation of Pakistan to begin with.
> 
> Personally I have never doubted that Imran Khan ; his misdirected love for Taliban aside; is a patriotic Pakistani. This is our war now and Pakistan army is fighting to save Pakistan. * PTI leadership must stand up and be counted*.




*Sir I Am Die Hard Supporter Of PTI.You Can Read My Previous Posts To Know My Opinion *

Massive support for Operation 'Zarb-e-Azb'


----------



## SBD-3

saiyan0321 said:


> I dont care abt what he will be thinking or how he personally thinks. *What i want is his action in support and for him to keep his mouth shut and support the army in this regard so that the enemy knows that we are untied in this act. *He can think whatever he wants as long as he doesnt make any statements against the operation and supports the army. Unity in action and unity in support is the need right now.
> 
> However i have heard nothing from him and actually believe he is not stupid enough to do something like this openly. He has learned a few things since he came to power.


As i said before, not much different from Talibans....


----------



## KingMamba

Informant said:


> This murtad lodhi sure sounds like @Pak-one dont he? @Fulcrum15



Changing id name cannot change behavior.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal.

hasnain0099 said:


> And similarly many master planners of previous attacks were killed in previous airstrikes, but never heard even one's name except the same phrase "many important leaders were killed including the master planner of XXX".



What can I say. ISPR is stuck in the past in it's way of communication.


----------



## SBD-3

Bilal. said:


> What can I say. ISPR is stuck in the past in it's way of communication.


Or is it because they don't have any concrete information about what have they hit like the Americans do....


----------



## saiyan0321

hasnain0099 said:


> As i said before, not much different from Talibans....




No the difference is i will stop supporting him and his party and not blow myself up in a PTI office. Thats a big difference as i reserve my right to change any party i support. I didnt know that if you supported a party you had to support them in stupid and moronic decisions as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

SSG-Korea said:


> We know Pakistan Army started ground operation at South Waziristan. After air bombardment ground troops will move for low intensity conflict but important is that what tactic and which weapons will be used against TTP . As we TTP and Uzbik are experts and they know territory and they know how to use and where to use.
> Pakistan FC and Pakistan Army troops are also well trained but ambushes, IED, Snipers are big problems and local TTP are use them against Army very well.
> Pakistan Army always use established small posts on top of hills/mountains with 10 to 15 troops. So size should be increased with night visions goggles, snipers with round the clock observation and hitting.
> Small Posts on roads and on schools/Colleges.
> Heavy machine guns very important to suppress enemy fire powers but with true direction with best binoculars.
> If you think supply is also important aspects and various times TTP targets supply systems of Pakistan Army too.
> What lesson learned from Bajur, Orakzi, Sawat should be implements in this operations. Pakistan Army need MARP strong vehicles to protects FC and troops during movements and operations. As mostly observed TTP always used IED in all road entries, barriers and established snipers on important mountain areas and antiaircraft guns for Cobra on highest peaks with best camouflage ways.
> TTP mostly ambushes on very dawn times and late nights on check points with various directions so you can not exit points of incoming rounds.
> Pakistan Army need well trained troops on heights and use their common sense during any ambushes. Snipers and mine detectors will important role in this war. I have strongly believed this operation will lead to good ground sweeps as we are fighting this war from years and troops also trained COIN operations.
> 
> So: Good luck Pakistan Army for such Good action and Pakistani Peoples believe in you.


Very informative post.


----------



## SBD-3

saiyan0321 said:


> No the difference is i will stop supporting him and his party and not blow myself up in a PTI office. Thats a big difference as i reserve my right to change any party i support. I didnt know that if you supported a party you had to support them in stupid and moronic decisions as well.


Exactly, you maintain the right to differ, so does he....If you want your right to be respected, so should his be.


----------



## Bilal.

hasnain0099 said:


> Or is it because they don't have any concrete information about what have they hit like the Americans do....



Not really. If you remember in past recent past TTP has many time been more receptive to the idea of talks right after air strikes. It shows that they were hit where it hurts.


----------



## Samlee

*APPEAL TO PAKISTANI PEOPLE:BE CAREFUL DO NOT GO TO CROWDED AREAS KEEP A CLOSE EYE AND REPORT ANY SUSPICIOUS ACTIVITY TO THE POLICE WE MIGHT JUST PLAY OUR ROLE IN BANISHING THESE ********* TO HELL ONCE AND FOR ALL*


----------



## SBD-3

Bilal. said:


> Not really. If you remember in past recent past TTP was many time been more receptive to talks right after air strikes. It shows that they were hit where it hurts.


Or is it because TTP is split at this point. Not the same organization that it used to be back at the time of Hakim ullah, Ilyas Kashmiri or even before them. And who killed the aces of TTP is also a well known fact.


----------



## Samlee

*LATEST REPORTS ARE THAT THE QARI GUL BAHADUR GROUP AND KHAN SAID GROUP ARE KICKING FOREIGNERS OUT OF THEIR TERRITORY.THEY ARE ISOLATED NOW

JAHANUM JAANE KI TAYARI KAR LO LANATIO!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## saiyan0321

hasnain0099 said:


> Exactly, you maintain the right to differ, so does he....If you want your right to be respected, so should his be.



Me who has no influence differing from political party and a provincial leading political party differing from the army that is abt to attack the insurgents that have killed thousands of people when standing united,making sure the enemy knows we are standing united and supporting the troops is required are a little different dont you think?


----------



## faisal6309

*We may use this thread to post news and updates regarding operation Zarb-e-Azb.*​


*Pakistan launches comprehensive military onslaught against Taliban*

Pakistan today launched the much-awaited military operation against foreign and local militants hiding in sanctuaries near the Afghan border, a week after the Pakistani Taliban brazenly attacked the Karachi airport. 

Military spokesman Major General Asim Saleem Bajwa said that on the directions of the Government, Armed forces of Pakistan have launched the "comprehensive operation" against terrorists hiding in sanctuaries in the country's restive North Wazirastan Agency. 

"The operation has been named Zarb-e-Azb," he said. 

Pakistani fighter jets earlier today pounded insurgent hideouts in North Waziristan, killing about 80 militants in an aggressive response targeting those believed to be responsible for attacking the Jinnah International Airport in Karachi last Sunday. 

The army claimed to have killed the Uzbek mastermind of the airport attack in today's assault. 

"Around 80 terrorists, mostly Uzbek foreigners were killed in the strikes. An ammunition dump has also been destroyed," the army said. 

Pressure had been mounting on Pakistan to respond to the attack. The strikes were the first military response to last Sunday's assault on Karachi airport. 

Using North Waziristan as a base, the terrorists had waged a war against Pakistan and had been disrupting normal life in all its dimensions, stunting our economic growth and causing enormous loss of life and property, he said. 

"They had also paralysed life within the agency and had perpetually terrorised the entire peace loving and patriotic local population." 

"Our valiant armed forces have been tasked to eliminate these terrorists regardless of hue and colour, along with their sanctuaries," the military spokesman said. 

He said with the support of the entire nation, and in coordination with other state institutions and law enforcement agencies, these enemies of the state will be neutralised across Pakistan. 

The long-awaited operation came after the Taliban attacked Karachi airport, considered a key asset of the country, killing at least 39 persons, including all the 10 Uzbek terrorists. 

Tehreek-i-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) had claimed responsibility for the attack.

Pak launches comprehensive military onslaught against Taliban | Business Standard

*Pakistani army launches major operation after airport attack*

(Reuters) - Pakistan sent troops, artillery and helicopter gunships to the troubled North Waziristan region on Sunday in a long-expected military operation just a week after a deadly insurgent attack on the country's biggest airport.

The Taliban and ethnic Uzbek fighters holed up in North Waziristan - home to some of Pakistan's most feared militants and al Qaeda commanders - have both claimed responsibility for last Sunday's commando-style attack on Karachi airport.

The brazen all-night assault all but destroyed prospects of peace talks with the militants, who are fighting to topple the Pakistani government and impose a strict Sharia-based theocracy in the nuclear-armed nation. "Our valiant armed forces have been tasked to eliminate these terrorists regardless of hue and colour, along with their sanctuaries," the army said in a statement.

"With the support of the entire nation, and in coordination with other state institutions and law enforcement agencies, these enemies of the state will be denied space anywhere across the country."

It was not known where in North Waziristan, a mountainous ethnic Pashtun region on the Afghan border, the operation was taking place.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif had long opposed outright military action, stressing the need to bring the Taliban to the negotiating table, and the decision to send troops means that the powerful army had once again won the upper hand in Pakistan.

It also raises the risk of revenge attacks by Taliban insurgents outside the tribal region after the Taliban vowed to strike back and hit Pakistani security and government targets.

The army has resorted to periodic air strikes against militant positions but has not been involved on the ground. Earlier on Sunday fighter jets pounded militant hideouts in the region, killing at least 80 insurgents.

"We as a government tried our level best to resolve this crisis through dialogue," the defence ministry said in a statement. "We were frustrated through attacks on innocent Pakistanis and damage to national assets."

It added: "This operation will continue until the surrender or elimination of the enemy.

In anticipation of more violence, families have been fleeing North Waziristan into other parts of Pakistan as a climate of fear has gripped the lawless mountainous region.

It was not immediately known whether there were any civilian casualties. Journalists' movements are restricted in the ethnic Pashtun region where the army has imposed a curfew, and verifying official or insurgent accounts is next to impossible.

Military sources told Reuters that Pakistan had sent 40,000 troops to the region for the operation, bringing the total to 80,000 and sealing off the border with Afghanistan.

"Around 40,000 additional troops have been moved into North Waziristan for the operation, backed by artillery and helicopter gunships," said a military official.

"The border with Afghanistan has been sealed off with thousands of troops to keep militants from escaping to Afghanistan."

Pakistani authorities fear that militants might try to seep through the porous border and flee the area along with civilians, possibly into neighbouring Afghanistan, making it harder to kill or capture them.



CLIMATE OF FEAR

The army said ethnic Uzbeks accounted for most of those killed in the earlier air assault.

"Fighter jets targeted militant hideouts in the village of Dagan near the Pakistani-Afghan border," said one source in the regional capital of Miranshah.

"An important Uzbek commander, Abdul Rehman, has been killed in the air strike," he said, adding that Rehman was directly involved in masterminding the Karachi airport attack.

Military sources said a number of ethnic Uighur militants, who operate alongside Uzbeks and share a similar Turkic language with them, had also been killed.

The official account could not be independently verified and there was no immediate comment from the Taliban.

China believes that Uighur separatists based in Pakistan's tribal areas are behind an insurgency against Han Chinese in its restive Xinjiang province, although their exact numbers in Pakistan are unknown.

After the Karachi attack, in which 38 people were killed, U.S. drones conducted the first air strikes in Pakistan since the start of the year, hitting militant positions.

Pakistani air force jets have also been pounding militant hideouts and there has been increased speculation that the army is preparing for a major ground and air offensive in the region.

Officials said a curfew had been imposed in the region and the army was setting up more checkpoints to improve security.



(Writing by Maria Golovnina; Additional reporting by Asim Tanveer, Jibran Ahmed and Mehreen Zahra-Malik; Editing by Stephen Powell)

Pakistani army launches major operation after airport attack| Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

This operation will Insha Allah be successful.
But these coming couple of months will be very tough as the Kharjees/terrorists will do their best to inflict the max damage which they can. They will target Pakistani's everywhere and anywhere....

Keep your resolve..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Samlee

*LATEST :RED ALERT DECLARED ALL ACROSS PAKISTAN.POLICE ON HIGH ALERT.SECURITY HEIGHTENED 
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## saiyan0321

Samlee said:


> *LATEST :RED ALERT DECLARED ALL ACROSS PAKISTAN.POLICE ON HIGH ALERT*




Good. This was needed as they will attack the cities to stop the operation and force the army to retreat.


----------



## Bilal.

hasnain0099 said:


> Or is it because TTP is split at this point. Not the same organization that it used to be back at the time of Hakim ullah, Ilyas Kashmiri or even before them. And who killed the aces of TTP is also a well known fact.



A serious operation was never conducted in those regions before. There was still confusion on whether to talk or not. Plus the drones were joint operations any way


----------



## waz

Allah be with our forces as they take on the Kwarij of our times. 

I'll make dua in my next prayer.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SSG-Korea

Pakistan Army currently using light infantry, SSG, Snipers for this operations and mainly occupying peaks around main towns in South Waziristan. Pakistan Army ground troops mainly are depends on air supports from Cobras. However, reports are coming locally that TTP/Uzbkis are using wait and see strategy as Pakistan Army currently facing any low conflict or gun battle in areas. TTP is focused to that Army should place there troops than they will start search positions! 
But same time Pakistan SSG and sniper will conducts small operations against them. SSG is fully ready and supported by local and they are planing to conducts ambushes against TTP. 
Foot patrol is currently is very important as to protect troops from IEDs. Currently troops are deployed on there positions and their is no single battle is took place.

Long Live Pakistan Army and Long live Pakistan Soldiers

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Tiger Awan

KPK government not to assist in war against Terrorism

خیبرپختونخوا حکومت دہشتگردی کے خلاف جنگ میں اب مزید تعاون نہیں کرے گی، سراج الحق – ایکسپریسس اردو


----------



## Menace2Society

^^

How pathetic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

Tiger Awan said:


> KPK government not to assist in war against Terrorism
> 
> خیبرپختونخوا حکومت دہشتگردی کے خلاف جنگ میں اب مزید تعاون نہیں کرے گی، سراج الحق – ایکسپریسس اردو



very shameful, i hope they come to their senses


----------



## Menace2Society

W.11 said:


> very shameful, i hope they come to their senses



They won't.

JI are terrorist sympathizers and I hope ISI infiltrate and dismantle them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SBD-3

Bilal. said:


> A serious operation was never conducted in those regions before. There was still confusion on whether to talk or not.


there have been many -small and big- operations in NWA before. Even before the start of dialogue army and taliban were engaging each other in NWA
USA Desperate for North Waziristan Military Operation – Pakistan-US Ties on the Verge of Breaking | Pakistan News With Pakistan Ideology
25 terrorists killed in armed forces operation in North Waziristan | TheSiasat.com
OP Al-Mizan, Pakistan army offensive kills 200
25 terrorists killed in armed forces operation in North Waziristan | TheSiasat.com


> Plus the drones were joint operations any way


I guess this is just invalidates the statements of PAF Chief that PAF stood ready to intercept the drones. Plus never has army openly said that these drones had express approval of Pakistan military....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jf Thunder

the Armed Forces of The Islamic Republic Of Pakistan will emerge victorious, In Shaa Allah, we will see now who is on the right path, may Allah help and guide our armed forces, and may the true believers be differentiated from the false ones, and may truth be victorious, may Allah grant our armed forces victory, Ameen and then we will recite "and verily truth has come and falsehood has perished as falsehood is bound to perish" Al Quran
Nara E Takbeer Allah O Akbar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore

Embarking on WOT or not .. haters will criticize us either way



SSG-Korea said:


> Pakistan Army currently using light infantry, SSG, Snipers for this operations and mainly occupying peaks around main towns in South Waziristan. Pakistan Army ground troops mainly are depends on air supports from Cobras. However, reports are coming locally that TTP/Uzbkis are using wait and see strategy as Pakistan Army currently facing any low conflict or gun battle in areas. TTP is focused to that Army should place there troops than they will start search positions!
> But same time Pakistan SSG and sniper will conducts small operations against them. SSG is fully ready and supported by local and they are planing to conducts ambushes against TTP.
> Foot patrol is currently is very important as to protect troops from IEDs. Currently troops are deployed on there positions and their is no single battle is took place.
> 
> Long Live Pakistan Army and Long live Pakistan Soldiers


please introduce yourself by making a thread here

Members Introduction

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pandora

FunkyGen said:


> Well you see the Tribals are also to be blamed for all this mess, they could've contributed towards Pakistan a lot more than terrorism, could've studied and made their name or various other positive things but they chose the wrong way and now they have to suffer, this is not Afghanistan where 70% are Pashtuns thus they can't conquer it (weird right? coming from a Pashtun himself). This operation should tell everybody that if you take up arms and your cause is wrong you're dead.
> 
> 
> They have good intelligence sorting mechanism.



Operation is a must to get us rid of this menace of terrorism and political parties which are not supporting the will of majority are bound to go down.


----------



## saiyan0321

Manticore said:


> Embarking on WOT or not .. haters will criticize us either way




Forget the rare haters. Majority support the decision and will stand by them.


----------



## Devil Soul

*Supporters and critics weigh in on operation*
By Dawn.com





AP File Photo
ISLAMABAD. Moments after Pakistan announced the launch of a comprehensive operation in North Waziristan, political parties and analysts weighed in on the repercussions of the move.

*Money for operation: PTI MNA*
“Pakistan Tehreek-i-Insaf (PTI) was not aware of this. We were not informed that a wide scale operation will be launched in North Waziristan,” PTI MNA Dr Arif Alvi said, adding that this is a ‘money for operation’ exchange.

He added that his party has always maintained that an operation of this scale will result in a large influx of refugees in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, where his party forms government. “The government should have told us so we could have prepared for this.”

He criticised the Pakistan Muslim League Nawaz (PML-N) for what he said was a move to appease the US government which has linked aid to an operation of this nature.

“The PML-N government did not tell the public and the opposition why the talks failed. We do not know about the dimension of this operation.”

He also said that groups such as the Haqqani network have no war with Pakistan and are being isolated without reason. “Does the government want to burn all cards for the incoming government in Afghanistan?” He suggested that there should be a surgical and precise operation as a large scale strike would result in the death of innocents.

*Refugees will be facilitated - Defence Minister*
Defence Minister Khawaja Asif, while talking to a news channel, said the nation stands by its army. “The decision was taken after the strategy of dialogue failed. The operation will continue until it reaches its logical conclusion. Any group that challenges Pakistan’s constitution, attacks civilians, soldiers, and government installations and uses Pakistani territory to plan terrorist attacks will be targeted,” he said.

He added that IDPs will be facilitated by the federal as well as KP governments. “We will try to ensure that the displaced do not have to stay away from their homes for too long.”

*What has KP done - Analyst*
Defence analyst Rasul Baksh Rais asked what the KP government has done to stop terrosists from entering their province. “These terrorists kill civilians in cities. What should be done with terrorists them then?” he said in response to Dr Arif Alvi.

*The time for talks is over – retd general*
Retired Major General Jamshed Ayaz lauded the move as a “very good decision”.

“It came slightly late. But better late than never. Pakistan has suffered a big loss – and Pakistan comes first. They have made a correct decision to launch this. The time for talks is over.”

*Commendable decision: MQM*
Muttahida Qaumi Movement (MQM) Senator Babr Ghauri speaking to a news channel said, “This is a commendable decision by the government. We have been repeatedly telling the current government that instead of engaging the terrorists in dialogue, government should act against these elements. Karachi has a number of terrorists and it might suffer from a blow back; this should be tackled so Karachi does not have to suffer on account of this.”

*Should have told Plmt: ANP*
Awami National Party member Zahid Khan,”We also held a dialogue previously (during our govt) but that did not produce effective results. We wanted peace and we were okay if that came through dialogue but unfortunately that could not happen. This time, knowing from our experience, we had cautioned the government that dialogue approach would not work. Government should have taken the parliament into confidence before launching the operation but it didn't.”


----------



## Bilal.

hasnain0099 said:


> there have been many -small and big- operations in NWA before. Even before the start of dialogue army and taliban were engaging each other in NWA
> USA Desperate for North Waziristan Military Operation – Pakistan-US Ties on the Verge of Breaking | Pakistan News With Pakistan Ideology
> 25 terrorists killed in armed forces operation in North Waziristan | TheSiasat.com
> OP Al-Mizan, Pakistan army offensive kills 200
> 25 terrorists killed in armed forces operation in North Waziristan | TheSiasat.com
> 
> I guess this is just invalidates the statements of PAF Chief that PAF stood ready to intercept the drones. Plus never has army openly said that these drones had express approval of Pakistan military....



"serious" operation ofvthe scle in swat and like the one now being conducted.


----------



## Pandora

@Topic 
Cant understand the reason behind the stand of PTI and JI. They refused to support this operation. For once i am regretting that i ever supported imran khan.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SBD-3

Bilal. said:


> "serious" operation ofvthe scle in swat and like the one now being conducted.


I hope its serious because if it is not, then God forbid we are in for a long ride of violence.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kshaib

Thanks ALLAH.
These has to vanished from Pakistan for ever, We Pakistani did not need them in our Land'

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## saiyan0321

smuhs1 said:


> @Topic
> Cant understand the reason behind the stand of PTI and JI. They refused to support this operation. For once i am regretting that i ever supported imran khan.



Have they made an official statement abt not supporting the army operation?


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Hikayat shah

My Blood and my prayers are for Pak aremed force

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

Mohammad Fazil Khan Lodhi said:


> Thanks ALLAH.
> These has to vanished from Pakistan for ever, We Pakistani did not need them in our Land'



Sir please introduce your self in new member section.


----------



## batmannow

Lets see, how much they got cowards TTP?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Irfan Baloch

need to take out the sanctuaries and known terrorists in the settled areas as well because they will provide sheter to the rats that will run from Waziristan

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Side-Winder

Who will be leading the operation?
Lt. general khalid rabbani i suppose...


----------



## Pandora

saiyan0321 said:


> Have they made an official statement abt not supporting the army operation?



Finance minister apparently spoke on behalf of KPK government. They have refused to support this operation. Whereas arif Alvi said it is money for operation so clearly stating their position.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Secret Service

Side-Winder said:


> Who will be leading the operation?
> Lt. general khalid rabbani i suppose...


not only him...other generals as well under supervision of ISI, COAS and Airforce


----------



## Devil Soul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/478222481132507136

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## pkuser2k12

*Waziristan Operation Zarb-e-Azb named after Sword Of Prophet Muhammad(SAW)*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Terrorists mutha****** .. U R ******!!!!

Happy hunting PAK MILITARY... Prayers for you !!*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

Some one has created wikipedia page about zarb-e-azb op, that was quick.
Operation Zarb-e-Azb - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

Devil Soul said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/478222481132507136




Well now Alvi should be happy as IDP,s will taken care of by the army. Infact army has always cleaned up and helped the people. Cmon imran stand united here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bouncer

SSG-Korea said:


> Pakistan Army currently using light infantry, SSG, Snipers for this operations and mainly occupying peaks around main towns in South Waziristan. Pakistan Army ground troops mainly are depends on air supports from Cobras. However, reports are coming locally that TTP/Uzbkis are using wait and see strategy as Pakistan Army currently facing any low conflict or gun battle in areas. TTP is focused to that Army should place there troops than they will start search positions!
> But same time Pakistan SSG and sniper will conducts small operations against them. SSG is fully ready and supported by local and they are planing to conducts ambushes against TTP.
> Foot patrol is currently is very important as to protect troops from IEDs. Currently troops are deployed on there positions and their is no single battle is took place.
> 
> Long Live Pakistan Army and Long live Pakistan Soldiers




Very informative posts, my friend. If possible, can you please also quote your source of information? You don't have to mention the exact details, if its confidential.


----------



## ssethii

Irfan Baloch said:


> need to take out the sanctuaries and known terrorists in the settled areas as well because they will provide sheter to the rats that will run from Waziristan


shrines are not a major problem but IDP camps are.


----------



## Devil Soul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/478225343812079616

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SHAMK9

Marwat Khan Lodhi said:


> Some one has created wikipedia page about zarb-e-azb op, that was quick.
> Operation Zarb-e-Azb - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


You ok so far?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

What is the response of PTI about this operation?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Here we come ---- die fukin terrorist scum..









*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Secur

Areesh said:


> What is the response of PTI about this operation?



Bitching as always .

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Areesh

Secur said:


> Bitching as always .



they are whining right now too?


----------



## Secur

Areesh said:


> they are whining right now too?



Yes , a refusal to support the operation , this time the pretext is IDP's according to the news so far . Imran Khan may have a political " change of heart " tomorrow in NA when the Premier takes the house into confidence , you never know .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## F.O.X

Side-Winder said:


> Who will be leading the operation?
> Lt. general khalid rabbani i suppose...


Yes he is Leading it , his own sons are a part of this operation .

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Pandora

Areesh said:


> What is the response of PTI about this operation?


*
Money for operation: PTI MNA*
“Pakistan Tehreek-i-Insaf (PTI) was not aware of this. We were not informed that a wide scale operation will be launched in North Waziristan,” PTI MNA Dr Arif Alvi said, adding that this is a ‘money for operation’ exchange.

He added that his party has always maintained that an operation of this scale will result in a large influx of refugees in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, where his party forms government. “The government should have told us so we could have prepared for this.”

He criticised the Pakistan Muslim League Nawaz (PML-N) for what he said was a move to appease the US government which has linked aid to an operation of this nature.

“The PML-N government did not tell the public and the opposition why the talks failed. We do not know about the dimension of this operation.”

He also said that groups such as the Haqqani network have no war with Pakistan and are being isolated without reason. “Does the government want to burn all cards for the incoming government in Afghanistan?” He suggested that there should be a surgical and precise operation as a large scale strike would result in the death of innocents.

*An indecisive response as always. *


----------



## KingMamba

Areesh said:


> they are whining right now too?



They are digging their own graves politically. Anyway what is the timeline of securing land up the borders, militarily speaking? Anyone? @F.O.X @Secur

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## saiyan0321

F.O.X said:


> Yes he is Leading it , his own sons are a part of this operation .



I hope they come back safe. Man you need guts to lead an operation that has your own sons in it but i guess that is what you would expect from every single army man and every single mother and father in the country. The toughness required for this, i cannot imagine.


----------



## Menace2Society

If Imran Khan thinks local tribes with fake Ak47s can be border control then he is an even bigger idiot than I thought.

Imagine if he became prime minister, hesitant and badly thought out decisions. Would be worse than PPP, completely passive. Terrorists would over run towns in Pak and we would end up with Iraq/Syria like situation.

We should all be very thankful PTI are not running the country.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
14


----------



## Men in Green

Areesh said:


> What is the response of PTI about this operation?


NWA operation: PTI to hold core committee meeting Monday - thenews.com.pk


----------



## JonAsad

Areesh said:


> What is the response of PTI about this operation?


I will leave PTI if he does not support this operation- fcuk him in advance-

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Secur

KingMamba said:


> They are digging their own graves politically. Anyway what is the timeline of securing land up the borders, militarily speaking? Anyone? @F.O.X @Secur



The last estimates , if I remember correctly , was two weeks according to PA . It might take a bit longer here though .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

Secur said:


> Yes , a refusal to support the operation , this time the pretext is IDP's according to the news so far . Imran Khan may have a political " change of heart " tomorrow in NA when the Premier takes the house into confidence , you never know .



I am sick of PTI and its policies. Imran Khan himself did all "kinds of fun stuff" when he was a student and a cricketer but today he loves to become mullah without a beard.



KingMamba said:


> They are digging their own graves politically. Anyway what is the timeline of securing land up the borders, militarily speaking? Anyone? @F.O.X @Secur



Well in that case they are indeed good looking Jamat e Islami.



Men in Green said:


> NWA operation: PTI to hold core committee meeting Monday - thenews.com.pk



I hope they make a sensible decision and don't play to please the Mullahs.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Men in Green

I voted for PTI.

I was big PTI and Imran khan fan but not anymore.


----------



## Chak Bamu

Having seen the moral equivalents of these people operating in Iraq, it is imperative that these people be eliminated.

If these roaches run to Afghanistan, we should go there in hot pursuit with gunships and top cover. If our intelligence can find Fazlullah in Afghanistan, we must eliminate him as well.

I am glad this operation has started. This is the right time. Negotiations have divided them and diluted their support. We must hit them hard.

I hope we get Mi 35s as soon as possible. Also, we need to make use of MRAPs received from USA. Even if there are limited number of these, we should use them to maximum potential.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TheNoob

Marwat Khan Lodhi said:


> Kindly behave like a moderator, jazbat may anay ki zarorat nahi.




You're behaving like Army is the terrorist here and kills innocent people.
Let me tell you, army is not stupid like the terrorist to target anyone they want.
They have real objectives, Real targets.
Not civilians like they the terrorist your supporting.

may god show you the right way.
Hope you dont blow yourself up in the market.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Areesh

smuhs1 said:


> *Money for operation: PTI MNA*
> “Pakistan Tehreek-i-Insaf (PTI) was not aware of this. We were not informed that a wide scale operation will be launched in North Waziristan,” PTI MNA Dr Arif Alvi said, adding that this is a ‘money for operation’ exchange.
> 
> He added that his party has always maintained that an operation of this scale will result in a large influx of refugees in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, where his party forms government. “The government should have told us so we could have prepared for this.”
> 
> He criticised the Pakistan Muslim League Nawaz (PML-N) for what he said was a move to appease the US government which has linked aid to an operation of this nature.
> 
> “The PML-N government did not tell the public and the opposition why the talks failed. We do not know about the dimension of this operation.”
> 
> He also said that groups such as the Haqqani network have no war with Pakistan and are being isolated without reason. “Does the government want to burn all cards for the incoming government in Afghanistan?” He suggested that there should be a surgical and precise operation as a large scale strike would result in the death of innocents.
> 
> *An indecisive response as always. *



So he wants to know the reason why talks failed. That attack on Karachi airport is not an enough reason for him I guess.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PiyaraPakistan

F.O.X said:


> It means Sharp , In this operation it Symbolize Sword of Hazrat Muhammad S.A.W , the one he used in the Battle of Badar .


Sir Azb was used in Battle of "Uhad" not Badar.


----------



## yasirjamali

exactly, Yahi hona chahiye in k saath


----------



## Areesh

JonAsad said:


> I will leave PTI if he does not support this operation- fcuk him in advance-



Same here. Enough is enough.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## saiyan0321

Areesh said:


> *Well in that case they are indeed good looking Jamat e Islami.*
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they make a sensible decision and don't play to please the Mullahs.



I had forgotten abt that song.   

If imran khan is against this operation then not only will he lose alot of supporters but his opposition parties would finally have strong ammunition against him. If he has even an ounce of political sense and capability to understand the needs of the situation he would support the operation. 

I love PTI and hope that they make a good decision otherwise if they are against it then i dont see myself supporting them anymore.


----------



## pkuser2k12

Areesh said:


> So he wants to know the reason why talks failed. That attack on Karachi airport is not an enough reason for him I guess.




nawaz kept sitting on his hiny instead of announcing operation 3 months ago in parliament who stopped him then now pmln jumping like they are the only supporters of Pak army

Imran has said before we will support army par koi decision tu lay pmln ab bagleen baja rahay hayn pmln walay


----------



## Areesh

pkuser2k12 said:


> nawaz kept sitting on his hiny instead of announcing operation 3 months ago in parliament who stopped him then now pmln jumping like they are the only supporters of Pak army spare us the crap



It is time PTI cuts the crap and supports the nation instead of standing with the murderers and terrorists. Without any ifs and buts.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Menace2Society

PA up against 20,000 TTP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

The object of war is not to die for your country but to make the other bastard die for his.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## saiyan0321

Devil Soul said:


> The object of war is not to die for your country but to make the other bastard die for his.




The object here is to make sure he dies for his ideology without taking any of our soldiers with them in cowardly suicide bombings.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pkuser2k12

Areesh said:


> It is time PTI cuts the crap and supports the nation instead of standing with the murderers and terrorists. Without any ifs and buts.




they cut the crap long time ago when they said if government make a decision they will support army *abi statement b aa jaey gi*

target killer parties aur pmln waly jo geo tak ki support ni chortay army kay against jab army kay wafadar banay ki kosih kartyay hayn tu achay nae lagtay

abi pmln walay tu Islamabad ko army kay hawalay kar kay beth gaey hayn i bet all there main leadership will hide there hum tu pehlay be kpk mayn that ab b wahan rahen gay

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

Menace2Society said:


> PA up against 20,000 TTP.



Source??


----------



## Pandora

Areesh said:


> So he wants to know the reason why talks failed. That attack on Karachi airport is not an enough reason for him I guess.



They just want to stay out of the line of fire like cowards.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Menace2Society

KingMamba said:


> Source??



Athar Abbas

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pandora

JonAsad said:


> I will leave PTI if he does not support this operation- fcuk him in advance-



Support you there. If in tomorrow's meeting they don't show their support for this operation then i am leaving PTI. I just had it with incompetent lot that is representing PTI.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JonAsad

Devil Soul said:


> The object of war is not to die for your country but to make the other bastard die for his.



I support the objective of killing the terrorist along with their families- kill the future terrorists aswell-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul




----------



## dexter



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Side-Winder

I've heard some 20K troops will be participating in operation


----------



## Secur

pkuser2k12 said:


> they cut the crap long time ago when they said if government make a decision they will support army abi statement b aa jaey gi



You mean the " conditional support " , right ? What about your JI friends , what would they say ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tameem

smuhs1 said:


> Support you there. If in tomorrow's meeting they don't show their support for this operation then i am leaving PTI. I just had it with incompetent lot that is representing PTI.



I thinks, this time he needs his very special "U-Turn" skills bcz this is not an ordinary occassion afterall 

This is his 12th June tirade against NW Operation
Imran fears North Waziristan operation will be ‘suicidal' - Pakistan - DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rockstar08

denying to support the operation will be end of Imran khan as leader... he is already running a circus party along with some bache .... if want regain the popularity he got in the times of election he should support army action without any reasons , or else he can go Fcuk himself , or do some more circus jalsas and dharna ...


request for army is not just leave them to flee with IDP's , please do some targeted operation in kati pahari , sohrab goth , mango pir , afghan basti , banaras , purani sabzi mandi .. these areas are full of afghanis , tajik and uzbik ... plus order ranger to conduct operation in liyari which is under heavy fighting .. clean this mess once and for all ... enough blood has been shed .. now army should take care of karachi peoples too , we await you guys ... need to see some tanks rolling on these areas and desperately want to hear some " Allah hu Akbar " and Pakistan Zindabad naraay

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pkuser2k12

Secur said:


> You mean the " conditional support " , right ? What about your JI friends , what would they say ?




tujay kae baar yaad kirwaya hay no interaction mian g spare karo....................


----------



## Devil Soul

well all political parties are supporting this oprn & PTI have called core committee meeting to decide


----------



## pkuser2k12

smuhs1 said:


> They just want to stay out of the line of fire like cowards.




three ministers of kpk martyred belonging to pti and how many of pmln/ppp etc etc got targeted recently????????????????


----------



## Pandora

Tameem said:


> I thinks, this time he needs his very special "U-Turn" skills bcz this is not an ordinary occassion afterall
> 
> This is his 12th June tirade against NW Operation
> Imran fears North Waziristan operation will be ‘suicidal' - Pakistan - DAWN.COM



Imran will turn out to be a looser if he acts like an idiot this time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

PTI doing usual BC pana. Confusing the nation. Again making Pak Army mercenaries paid by US and TTP oppressed warriors.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/478221624500445184
Someone please shut these idiots up.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Manticore

smuhs1 said:


> Imran will turn out to be a looser if he acts like an idiot this time.


He will have to decide between the needs of pakistan and his fan base in kpk

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nangyale

Since the operation has already started. The K.Pakhtonkhwa government need to make a statement. Something along the lines.

Support the Army's operation against anti-state elements but there should be utmost care taken so as not to harm the civilian population. All the IDPs should be provided with transport, accommodation and food. The central gov shall pay for any and all civilian property damaged or destroyed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pandora

pkuser2k12 said:


> three ministers of kpk martyred belonging to pti and how many of pmln got targeted????????????????



Almost 35000 Pakistanis died at the hands of these terrorists what is your point. They made a decision where imran khan couldnt.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Devil Soul




----------



## saiyan0321

Devil Soul said:


> well all political parties are supporting this oprn & PTI have called core committee meeting to decide



I thought JI is against the operation. Sirtaj is against the operation. 


Areesh said:


> PTI doing usual BC pana. Confusing the nation. Again making Pak Army mercenaries paid by US and TTP oppressed warriors.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/478221624500445184
> Someone please shut these idiots up.




Alvi shut up SHUT UP SHUT UP. God why cant you people just support the army at this time? What is he trying to do? We ahve went on war, We are well prepared and we are ready to face this threat. WAKE UP and support this country for a change.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Secur

pkuser2k12 said:


> tujay kae baar yaad kirwaya hay no interaction mian g spare karo....................



Add me to the ignore list if you are feeling so offended , otherwise any person can be quoted and I do not maintain a list of people who wish to speak to " selective crowd " here .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pandora

Manticore said:


> He will have to decide between the needs of pakistan and his fan base in kpk



Very few in PTI support his stance regarding taliban. It like he is rather trying to please jamaati fan base instead. Ground under his feet is shrinking. This decision will either make or destroy PTI.


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

Menace2Society said:


> PA up against 20,000 TTP.


From where you are getting these figures?. The estimates that are published in news articles and researches put TTP fighters to be around 1500, hafiz gul bahadur fighters to be 4 or 5 thousands and haqqani network militants in the range of 2 or 3 thousands in NW. The total number of militants in NW , of all groups. do not exceed ten thousands. If there were 20,000 TTP in NW, then more than 1 lakh troops were required to deal with them. In swat operation, 60,000 military and paramilitary soldiers were used against 4 to 5 thousands militants of fazlullah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pkuser2k12

Areesh said:


> PTI doing usual BC pana. Confusing the nation. Again making Pak Army mercenaries paid by US and TTP oppressed warriors.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/478221624500445184
> Someone please shut these idiots up.




janab pehlay khud tu shut ho jao




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/478231974868295681

*PMLN made sure to save themselves by handed over Islamabad to Pak Army but did not inform KPK gov which will had most of terror attacks after operation has started against them*

*pathetic like the loosers who support PMLN here*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## saiyan0321

Devil Soul said:


>




So technically n party knew abt this and tomorrow they will be briefed. Well PTI shouldnt whine as all party's were treated the same and army is taking care of all the civilian problems so they should tomorrow come out with support.


----------



## Devil Soul

saiyan0321 said:


> I thought JI is against the operation. Sirtaj is against the operation.


Coalition partners.... same stance so far...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shining eyes

JonAsad said:


> I support the objective of killing the terrorist along with *their families*- kill the future terrorists aswell-



No need to be so emotional.. Our Army is a follower of Islam. They don't follow this ideology!
Kill those who come and fight you, mercy for those who don't!
Mercy for those who can't fight, old, women and children!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Areesh

pkuser2k12 said:


> janab pehlay khud tu shut ho jao



Then ask Dr Alvi to stop confusing this nation. No. No US aid is reason for this operation. We just have had enough of this TTP shit. That's it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pkuser2k12

smuhs1 said:


> Almost 35000 Pakistanis died at the hands of these terrorists what is your point. They made a decision where imran khan couldnt.




again decisions was with pmln not pti stop with the bs


----------



## Menace2Society

Marwat Khan Lodhi said:


> From where you are getting these figures?. The estimates that are published in news articles and researches put TTP fighters to be around 1500, hafiz gul bahadur fighters to be 4 or 5 thousands and haqqani network militants in the range of 2 or 3 thousands in NW. The total number of militants in NW , of all groups. do not exceed ten thousands. If there were 20,000 TTP in NW, then more than 1 lakh troops were required to deal with them. In swat operation, 60,000 military and paramilitary soldiers were used against 4 to 5 thousands militants of fazlullah.



Gen Athar Abbas. See my next post.


----------



## F.O.X

PiyaraPakistan said:


> Sir Azb was used in Battle of "Uhad" not Badar.


It was used in both battles , Given at the battle of Badar , it was the sword Hazrat Muhammad SAW lifted & declared war against kuffaar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

Devil Soul said:


> Coalition partners.... same stance so far...



So tomorrow it will be revealed who they both support. PTI political standing is at balance. They need to be smart abt this.


----------



## pkuser2k12

Areesh said:


> Then ask Dr Alvi to stop confusing this nation. No. No US aid is reason for this operation. We just have had enough of this TTP shit. That's it.



just read the tweet shaid aram aa jaey PTI supports Pak army on this action


----------



## W.11




----------



## Menace2Society

saiyan0321 said:


> So tomorrow it will be revealed who they both support. PTI political standing is at balance. They need to be smart abt this.



Operation has been announced, nation is officially at war and PTI who are in govt need a day to decide what to say? Hilarious.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nangyale

saiyan0321 said:


> So tomorrow it will be revealed who they both support. PTI political standing is at balance. They need to be smart abt this.



Smart thing for PTI to do is stay calm and don't take any final position. If the operation was launched without consultation with provincial gov then they shouldn't be expected to take a clear position.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pandora

pkuser2k12 said:


> again decisions was with pmln not pti stop with the bs



What do you want to prove here ? I dont even know what the heck are u talking about.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

pkuser2k12 said:


> just read the tweet shaid aram aa jaey PTI supports Pak army on this action



I am talking about Dr Alvi sir jee.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bouncer

pkuser2k12 said:


> just read the tweet shaid aram aa jaey PTI supports Pak army on this action




Does anyone have IK's official response yet?


----------



## Devil Soul

saiyan0321 said:


> So tomorrow it will be revealed who they both support. PTI political standing is at balance. They need to be smart abt this.


if u look at PTI stance, they have always been against any kinda action, now successful Oprn is seen as a political setup back..


----------



## pkuser2k12

Devil Soul said:


> Coalition partners.... same stance so far...




because ji and pti are coalition partners so they would have same stance

same goes for pmln and juif then unless you are just piling on crap as usual


----------



## Tameem

pkuser2k12 said:


> just read the tweet shaid aram aa jaey PTI supports Pak army on this action



Arif Alvi posses higher post in PTI than Naz baloch.........his statements are more relevant than NAZ.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

N Waziristan operation: Provinces told to tighten security as retaliation expected


----------



## pkuser2k12

Bouncer said:


> Does anyone have IK's official response yet?




tomorrow after cec pti meeting as pm is also going to take natio into confidence


----------



## Secur

PTI will go for " conditional support " , some members of the party will be speaking against the operation and the others will support it whilst maintaining their reservation and trying to cast doubts on the whole thing .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

pkuser2k12 said:


> janab pehlay khud tu shut ho jao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/478231974868295681
> 
> *PMLN made sure to save themselves by handed over Islamabad to Pak Army but did not inform KPK gov which will had most of terror attacks after operation has started against them*
> 
> *pathetic like the looser who support them here*



We know nation stand with PA, but does PTI?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JonAsad

nangyale said:


> Smart thing for PTI to do is stay calm and don't take any final position. If the *operation was launched without consultation with provincial gov *then they shouldn't be expected to take a clear position.



You know that will define PTI as a party- can they take the right decision based on national interests only or their ego will decide otherwise-

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Devil Soul

pkuser2k12 said:


> because ji and pti are coalition partners so they would have same stance
> 
> same goes for pmln and juif then unless you are just piling on crap as usual


We are piling a crap??? almost all political parties are on the same page apart from KPK....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pkuser2k12

Areesh said:


> I am talking about Dr Alvi sir jee.




sir g tomorrow is cec meeting of pti after that pti will give official response like pm nawaz is taking nation into confidence tomorrow

but PTI members are giving there reaction on social media as there personnel view


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

Curfew still imposed in NW, making the movements of people difficults for migration to safe places.


----------



## W.11

Areesh said:


> PTI doing usual BC pana. Confusing the nation. Again making Pak Army mercenaries paid by US and TTP oppressed warriors.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/478221624500445184
> Someone please shut these idiots up.



here are some facts to shut his mouth

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Bouncer

pkuser2k12 said:


> tomorrow after cec pti meeting as pm is also going to take natio into confidence



Sincerely hope IK doesn't come up with his usual confused stance. The last thing this nation needs now is a popular leader like IK giving "political" statements. Hope he clearly states that he fully supports this operation.


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

Marwat Khan Lodhi said:


> Curfew still imposed in NW, making the movements of people difficults for migration to safe places.



Sir you are not allowed to post anything like that without backing it with sources.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pkuser2k12

Devil Soul said:


> We are piling a crap??? almost all political parties are on the same page apart from KPK....




ye juif who is coalition partner of pmln is on board by ptis is not



bulbula said:


> We know nation stand with PA, but does PTI?




take a wild guess you just read PTIs Naz Baloch tweet that should give you some idea "i you want to follow that train of thought"


----------



## JonAsad

Marwat Khan Lodhi said:


> Curfew still imposed in NW, making the movements of people difficults for migration to safe places.



They were given ample time to leave NW- its their own kerni now-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pkuser2k12

Tameem said:


> Arif Alvi posses higher post in PTI than Naz baloch.........his statements are more relevant than NAZ.




then Imran Khan is leader of pti and he himself said that pti will support army once decision is made for operation many times


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

pkuser2k12 said:


> ye juif who is coalition partner of pmln is on board by ptis is not
> 
> take a wild guess you just read PTIs Naz Baloch tweet that should give you some idea "i you want to follow that train of thought"



And what about Siraj saying PTI KPK goverment don't support this operation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nangyale

JonAsad said:


> You know that will define PTI as a party- can they take the right decision based on national interests only or their ego will decide otherwise-


I don't know if they were informed before the launch of this op or not. If they were informed and taken into confidence then yes they shall support. Otherwise it is only logical for them to show support along with reservations.


----------



## Pandora

Secur said:


> PTI will go for " conditional support " , some members of the party will be speaking against the operation and the others will support it whilst maintaining their reservation and trying to cast doubts on the whole thing .



On short note Khusra support like na idhar kay na udhar kay. If they carry out such act then they will be no less than khusras in a circus where a lot of people gather around to see their mujra but later on no one even like to go near them.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pkuser2k12

bulbula said:


> And what about Siraj saying PTI KPK goverment don't support this operation.




JI leaders once said nastiest thing ever about Pak army remember Munawar Hassan ? we did not agree with him at all and pti do not agree with Siraj ul haq now 


bulbula gee koi juif ki statement be batao janab be alla Fazl ur Rehman kia farmatay hayn ab


----------



## nangyale

JonAsad said:


> They were given ample time to leave NW- its their own kerni now-


Was there a general evacuation order? Can you provide a source, when it was issued and what was the deadline?


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

pkuser2k12 said:


> JI leaders once said nastiest thing ever about Pak army remember Munawar Hassan ? we did not agree with him at all and pti do not agree with Siraj ul haq now
> 
> 
> bulbula gee koi juif ki statement be batao janab be alla Fazl ur Rehman kia farmatay hayn ab



Ok lets wait for IK twitter now.


----------



## saiyan0321

Secur said:


> PTI will go for " conditional support " , some members of the party will be speaking against the operation and the others will support it whilst maintaining their reservation and trying to cast doubts as to why the operation began .



I am very much afraid of this reaction not amongst PTI alone but in many others. You see what most haters dont understand is that they are not going out there to stop an invading army. They are going out there to hunt down insurgents. A force against which the most powerful military in the world fell down too. With no other option left that is all we can do to make sure their influence is kept at check and they are kept at bay and are broken so badly that they may not rise again.

The only way these people will cut the army slack is if they kill every single terrorist and come back home where not a single other terrorist attack happens and we live happily ever after however realistically this situation wont come like this. 

The best we can hope is that the military breaks the terrorists and kill their leaders and destroys their hide outs and make their presence very very very weak that they by time they disintegrate. Quite similar to BLA which is working on last legs and has lost nearly all of their influence. 

Weaken them greatly and then watch as they lose influence and vanish with time. It will take a good amount of time and effort seeing our region to reach prosperity and peace.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pkuser2k12

smuhs1 said:


> On short note Khusra support like na idhar kay na udhar kay. If they carry out such act then they will be no less than khusras in a circus where a lot of people gather around to see their mujra but later on no one even like to go near them.




aa gay patwar pan pay nasibo lal league kay lal


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

nangyale said:


> Was there a general evacuation order? Can you provide a source, when it was issued and what was the deadline?



I think people have been evacuating NW for couple of weeks now.


----------



## Mehak Anwar

May Allah Keep our Troops Safe and Bless Them With Huge Success n send all those bloody terrorists to hell very soon... Ameen

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pkuser2k12

bulbula said:


> Ok lets wait for IK twitter now.




no reaction before cec meeting of pti tomorrow


----------



## Devil Soul

Political affiliation aside, everyone should support this Oprn and Must stand by Armed Forces of Pakistan...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Areesh said:


> What is the response of PTI about this operation?


of course the usual line of collateral damage and reprisal and giving dialogue the chance

the only collateral damage in their books is when Pakistan army retaliates

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## saiyan0321

The time taking alot is building negative rep for PTI. Its showing that the leader couldnt come out with one single sentence of support at a time like this.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Secur said:


> Bitching as always .


I really look forward to see that some key Nawaz league leaders and their sons get killed as a collateral. I cant forget the amount of garbage they recently posted.and barked over the channels

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DV RULES

War lords & Central Asia


----------



## Pandora

pkuser2k12 said:


> aa gay patwar pan pay nasibo lal league kay lal



Maaf kar yaar tu pata nahi kahan say iss thread ko takar gaya hai. Baat North Waziristan operation ki ho rahi thi aur tujay PTI ki pari hue hai. Stop derailing this thread if you dont have anything constructive to add here.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nangyale

bulbula said:


> I think people have been evacuating NW for couple of weeks now.



But there wasn't any evacuation order. As far I know.
So yes some people might have left the area, but it doesn't make everybody who couldn't leave to be a target.


----------



## saiyan0321

Devil Soul said:


> Political affiliation aside, everyone should support this Oprn and Must stand by Armed Forces of Pakistan...



This. He should have come out with a single sentence saying "i support this decision and will reveal more after tomorrows meeting which will contain details abt how we will work with the army to help the refugees". something along the lines.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Informant

Fucking snake motherfuckers these PTI leaders. Aasteeb ke saanp.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amaa'n

Marwat Khan Lodhi said:


> So pak army has launched the 'jihad' against TTP?


Yes, if thats what you want to call ----

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pkuser2k12

smuhs1 said:


> Maaf kar yaar tu pata nahi kahan say iss thread ko takar gaya hai. Baat North Waziristan operation ki ho rahi thi aur tujay PTI ki pari hue hai. Stop derailing this thread if you dont have anything constructive to add here.




phir baat mayn wohi munafiqat aur jhoot baat operation ki ho rahi hay bech mayn tu khusroon ki baaten kar raha hay

dissing a party,not comment on operation and then saying to others that you are derailing the thread is idiotic to say the least

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghoul

You can't kill 2 colonels in rawalpindi and attack Karachi airport, and then expect the army to sit back. I just hope innocents don't get harmed and are given an incentive to join the pak army after the operation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pandora

Please people for once leave our political affiliations aside lets pray for our soldiers as they need it a lot.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bouncer

Quoting Dawn,

"
*The Pakistan Army also said that Afghan security forces including Afghan National Army and Afghan Border Police have also been requested to seal the border on their side to facilitate elimination of terrorists who attempt to escape across the border. 

They have also been requested to initiate immediate measures to eliminate Tehreek-i-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) terrorists and their sanctuaries in Kunar, Nuristan and other areas of Afghanistan.*

"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

*ISPR Official*

Press Release 
No PR125/2014-ISPR Dated: June 15, 2014
Rawalpindi - June 15, 2014: 
UPDATE - NORTH WAZIRASTAN AGENCY OPERATION

As a result of the last night precise and targeted air strikes, 8 hideouts of Terrorists in NWA were destroyed killing 105 terrorists, most of them Uzbek foreigners. As of now North Waziristan Agency has been isolated by deploying troops along its border with neighboring agencies and FATA Regions to block any move of terrorists in and out of the Agency. Within the Agency, troops have moved and cordoned off all terrorists bases, including in the town of Mirali and Miranshah. 

Announcements will be made for local population to approach designated areas for their orderly and dignified evacuation out of the Agency. Necessary Logistics and administrative arrangements for IDPs have been made by Political Administration and Disaster Management Agency. Registration points and IDP camps have been made at, as being announced by Civil Administration. 

Surrender points have also been made for those militants who chose to quit violence and give up their arms. Meanwhile Aerial surveillance of the area is being carried out by own aerial surveillance platforms. Afghan security forces i.e. Afghan National Army and Afghan Border Police have also been requested to seal the border on their side to facilitate elimination of terrorists who attempt to escape across the border. They have also been requested to initiate immediate measures to eliminate TTP terrorists and their sanctuaries in Kunar, Nuristan and other areas of Afghanistan.

-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstar08

told you guys .. Raheel sharief will not sit quite after Karachi Air port Attack ...
mere aur COAS ke khayalat kitne miltay hai 
Go boys Go ..... time to clear the area ... use babur to target their bases deep inside Afghanistan and caves 



Bouncer said:


> Quoting Dawn,
> 
> "
> *The Pakistan Army also said that Afghan security forces including Afghan National Army and Afghan Border Police have also been requested to seal the border on their side to facilitate elimination of terrorists who attempt to escape across the border.
> 
> They have also been requested to initiate immediate measures to eliminate Tehreek-i-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) terrorists and their sanctuaries in Kunar, Nuristan and other areas of Afghanistan.*
> 
> "



and you think they will do ?? they will welcome those TTP fighters in Afghanistan ... Afghanistan today become bitch of India..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Areesh

From Twitter



> On this Fathers Day, 40k fathers sent their sons to save Pakistan.



Brilliant.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## AsianLion

Massive support gathering for Pakistan Armed Forces.

Hit them in the hiding caves and throw the terrorists out of Pakistan.


----------



## Side-Winder

Press Release 
No PR125/2014-ISPR Dated: June 15, 2014
Rawalpindi - June 15, 2014: 
UPDATE - NORTH WAZIRASTAN AGENCY OPERATION

As a result of the last night precise and targeted air strikes, 8 hideouts of Terrorists in NWA were destroyed killing 105 terrorists, most of them Uzbek foreigners. As of now North Waziristan Agency has been isolated by deploying troops along its border with neighboring agencies and FATA Regions to block any move of terrorists in and out of the Agency. Within the Agency, troops have moved and cordoned off all terrorists bases, including in the town of Mirali and Miranshah. Announcements will be made for local population to approach designated areas for their orderly and dignified evacuation out of the Agency. Necessary Logistics and administrative arrangements for IDPs have been made by Political Administration and Disaster Management Agency. Registration points and IDP camps have been made at, as being announced by Civil Administration. Surrender points have also been made for those militants who chose to quit violence and give up their arms. Meanwhile Aerial surveillance of the area is being carried out by own aerial surveillance platforms. Afghan security forces i.e. Afghan National Army and Afghan Border Police have also been requested to seal the border on their side to facilitate elimination of terrorists who attempt to escape across the border. They have also been requested to initiate immediate measures to eliminate TTP terrorists and their sanctuaries in Kunar, Nuristan and other areas of Afghanistan.


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

bulbula said:


> I think people have been evacuating NW for couple of weeks now.


NW has population of 8 lakh, only a quarter of it has left the agency. The uncertainity about operation, was there since december 2013. Due to air strikes and peace talks, no one was sure about certainity of military operation for past 6 months. So majority of people stayed in NW.


----------



## Pandora

rockstar08 said:


> Afghanistan today become bitch of *India*..



Why do you want to attract flies over rasgullas. Yahan Eik aur mahaz khul jaye ga.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bouncer

rockstar08 said:


> and you think they will do ?? they will welcome those TTP fighters in Afghanistan ... Afghanistan today become bitch of India..



No I don't think so.
Its far fetched but while at it, I think PA should venture deep inside Afghanistan also to chase these Uzbeks etc.


----------



## Devil Soul

*Political leaders react on govt's decision to launch operation*
Last Updated On *15 June,2014* About 1 minute ago
*Leaders from PPP, MQM, PTI and JI reacted to the operation Zarb-e-Azb*

LAHORE (Dunya News) – Leaders from various political parties including Pakistan People’s Party (PPP), Muttahida Qaumi Movement (MQM), Jamaat Islami (JI) and Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI) on Sunday reacted to the government’s decision to launch a full-fledged military offensive dubbed operation Zarb-e-Azb against terrorists in North Waziristan, Dunya News reported.
Opposition leader in National Assembly Khursheed Shah said that even though the government didn’t take opposition into confidence before making this decision, his party backs government’s decision to launch the military operation just as they backed government’s decision to negotiate. He said that the government made the best choice, nevertheless.

MQM chief Altaf Hussain endorsed and welcomed the government’s decision to carry out a military offensive against the militants in North Waziristan. He prayed for the success and wellbeing of the army men saying may God guide them.
He said he assures his party’s unconditional support to the army once again, adding that every worker of MQM is alert in support of the army and awaits army’s signal.

Sindh Information Minister Sharjeel Memon said that the government has taken correct decision, adding that his party will fully support the army and the government.

Former Interior Minister Rehman Malik said that Pakistan needs the support of Afghanistan and United States of America at this time so that the enemy could not seek refuge in the neighbor country.

PTI spokesperson Shireen Mazari said that party’s core committee’s meeting has been summoned where a decision in this regard will be taken.

Jamaat Islami leader Liaquat Baloch said that he expected the government to take the parliament into confidence before making such a decision.

Pakistan Army on Sunday launched a comprehensive operation against foreign and local terrorists upon direction of the government. The operation has been named ‘Zarb-e-Azb’, literally ‘sharp strike/sharp cutting’ and will target the terrorist hideouts in North Waziristan, Dunya News reported citing ISPR sources.

The operation name ‘Zarb-e-Azb’ means ‘sharp strike/sharp cutting.’ Azb is also the name of sword used by Prophet Mohammad (pbuh) in one of the battles.

“Using North Waziristan as a base, these terrorists had waged a war against the state of Pakistan and had been disrupting our national life in all its dimensions, stunting our economic growth and causing enormous loss of life and property,” ISPR press release said.


----------



## ASIM MAQSOOD

i love pak army

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## janon

Good luck to PA - kill those savages without mercy. There should be no place for their ilk in this day and age.


----------



## Devil Soul

@NadeemfParacha: North Waziristan is NOT another East Pakistan. Simple geography defies this 'analysis.' Get a grip. Don't flip."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

I am checking twitter right now. Best part is that a great majority today supports this operation. Some idiots who oppose it are wanna be cyber mullahs.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

balixd said:


> Yes, if thats what you want to call ----


What do you mean? Muj par kyun daal rahe ho?. Apnay war ko jihad kehte howay jijak kyun ho rahi hey?. 
Just checked, ISPR has not declared jihad, yet they are using name of sword Hazrat Muhammad p.b.u.h for their operation. Atleast give the full satisfaction to your foot soldiers, that they are dying in a jihad/qital, not just another war.


----------



## jaunty

So has Imran Khan supported this or is he still weighing his options?


----------



## rockstar08

smuhs1 said:


> Why do you want to attract flies over rasgullas. Yahan Eik aur mahaz khul jaye ga.



i like the example you give 
anyway truth is truth

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ASIM MAQSOOD



Reactions: Like Like:
 5


----------



## saiyan0321

jaunty said:


> So has Imran Khan supported this or is he still weighing his options?




Tomorrow meeting will be held where they will take a decision so as you put it he is weighing his options which is making him look bad as time passes especially with Alvi ranting around.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

*تحریک انصاف نے شمالی وزیرستان آپریشن پر تحفظات کا اظہار کردیا*
ویب ڈیسک 11 منٹ پہلے
*اسلام آباد: پاکستان تحریک انصاف نے شمالی وزیرستان آپریشن پر تحفظات کا اظہار کرتے ہوئے پیر کو پارٹی کی کور کمیٹی کا ہنگامی اجلاس طلب کرلیا۔*

تحریک انصاف کی مرکزی سیکرٹری اطلاعات شیریں مزاری نے کہا ہے کہ شمالی وزیرستان آپریشن پروزیراعظم نے عمران خان سمیت کسی بھی سیاسی جماعت کے لیڈر کو اعتماد ميں نہیں لیا جب کہ اس حوالے سے وزیراعلیٰ خیبر پختونخوا کو بھی کوئی اطلاع نہیں دی گئی۔ انہوں نے کہا کہ حکومت نے شمالی وزیرستان میں آپریشن کے فیصلے پر پارلیمنٹ کو بھی کوئی اہمیت نہیں دی اور مذاکرات کے بجائے تنہا آپریشن کا فیصلہ کیا۔

شیریں مزاری کا مزید کہنا تھا کہ شمالی وزیرستان میں فوجی کارروائی کے حوالے سے تحریک انصاف نے پیر کو کور کمیٹی کا ہنگامی اجلاس طلب کرلیا ہے جس میں آپریشن پر غور اور آئندہ کے لائحہ عمل کا اعلان کیا جائے گا۔


----------



## farhan_9909

Wiki Page is also created

Operation Zarb-e-Azb - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## pkuser2k12

Devil Soul said:


> *تحریک انصاف نے شمالی وزیرستان آپریشن پر تحفظات کا اظہار کردیا*
> ویب ڈیسک 11 منٹ پہلے
> *اسلام آباد: پاکستان تحریک انصاف نے شمالی وزیرستان آپریشن پر تحفظات کا اظہار کرتے ہوئے پیر کو پارٹی کی کور کمیٹی کا ہنگامی اجلاس طلب کرلیا۔*
> 
> تحریک انصاف کی مرکزی سیکرٹری اطلاعات شیریں مزاری نے کہا ہے کہ شمالی وزیرستان آپریشن پروزیراعظم نے عمران خان سمیت کسی بھی سیاسی جماعت کے لیڈر کو اعتماد ميں نہیں لیا جب کہ اس حوالے سے وزیراعلیٰ خیبر پختونخوا کو بھی کوئی اطلاع نہیں دی گئی۔ انہوں نے کہا کہ حکومت نے شمالی وزیرستان میں آپریشن کے فیصلے پر پارلیمنٹ کو بھی کوئی اہمیت نہیں دی اور مذاکرات کے بجائے تنہا آپریشن کا فیصلہ کیا۔
> 
> شیریں مزاری کا مزید کہنا تھا کہ شمالی وزیرستان میں فوجی کارروائی کے حوالے سے تحریک انصاف نے پیر کو کور کمیٹی کا ہنگامی اجلاس طلب کرلیا ہے جس میں آپریشن پر غور اور آئندہ کے لائحہ عمل کا اعلان کیا جائے گا۔




again stop with your propaganda


*They are concerned about the blow back it is in the news report*




*تحریک انصاف کی مرکزی سیکرٹری اطلاعات شیریں مزاری نے کہا ہے کہ شمالی وزیرستان آپریشن پروزیراعظم نے عمران خان سمیت کسی بھی سیاسی جماعت کے لیڈر کو اعتماد ميں نہیں لیا جب کہ اس حوالے سے وزیراعلیٰ خیبر پختونخوا کو بھی کوئی اطلاع نہیں دی گئی۔ انہوں نے کہا کہ حکومت نے شمالی وزیرستان میں آپریشن کے فیصلے پر پارلیمنٹ کو بھی کوئی اہمیت نہیں دی اور مذاکرات کے بجائے تنہا آپریشن کا فیصلہ کیا۔*​



*ALL ARE VALID QUESTIONS only Islamabad was secured by pmln via pak army and shortly all pmln leaders will hide there and kpk gov was not even notified where operation blow back will be felt the most.*




*SOURCE:*


*EXPRESS NEWS*


تحریک انصاف نے شمالی وزیرستان آپریشن پر تحفظات کا اظہار کردیا – ایکسپریسس اردو

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

pkuser2k12 said:


> again stop with your BS low life
> 
> 
> They are concerned about the blow back it is in the new report
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *تحریک انصاف کی مرکزی سیکرٹری اطلاعات شیریں مزاری نے کہا ہے کہ شمالی وزیرستان آپریشن پروزیراعظم نے عمران خان سمیت کسی بھی سیاسی جماعت کے لیڈر کو اعتماد ميں نہیں لیا جب کہ اس حوالے سے وزیراعلیٰ خیبر پختونخوا کو بھی کوئی اطلاع نہیں دی گئی۔ انہوں نے کہا کہ حکومت نے شمالی وزیرستان میں آپریشن کے فیصلے پر پارلیمنٹ کو بھی کوئی اہمیت نہیں دی اور مذاکرات کے بجائے تنہا آپریشن کا فیصلہ کیا۔*​
> 
> *ALL ARE VALID QUESTIONS SIRF ISLAMABAD KO SECURE KIA PMLN NAY PAK ARMY KAY THROUGH AUR KPK GOV TO BATAYA B NAE*
> 
> 
> *SOURCE:*
> 
> *EXPRESS NEWS*
> 
> 
> تحریک انصاف نے شمالی وزیرستان آپریشن پر تحفظات کا اظہار کردیا – ایکسپریسس اردو


who calling low life?? learn some manner kid....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pkuser2k12

Devil Soul said:


> who calling low life?? learn some manner kid....




no. of post dont equal age baba g kid shid mat karo................


----------



## Amaa'n

Marwat Khan Lodhi said:


> What do you mean? Muj par kyun daal rahe ho?. Apnay war ko jihad kehte howay jijak kyun ho rahi hey?.
> Just checked, ISPR has not declared jihad, yet they are using name of sword Hazrat Muhammad p.b.u.h for their operation. Atleast give the full satisfaction to your foot soldiers, that they are dying in a jihad/qital, not just another war.


Am not holding back, i just said I like to call it a war, because its not the matter of Religion, its the matter of Identity, you have Christians blown up too at the hands of these terrorists...... 
I said "if You want to call" because if You want to take it in a religious matter, fair enough, there is no issue...... Jihad it is.....
It is the matter of right or wrong... They are at the wrong, we are on the right, We will wage a war against the kufaar.... That is the message

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## farhan_9909

Massive security needs to be deployed in Bannu and Peshawar as these are the most closest and easy targets for the terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

Areesh said:


> I am checking twitter right now. Best part is that a great majority today supports this operation. Some idiots who oppose it are wanna be cyber mullahs.


Am wondering where are the likes of Sami ul haq....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

pkuser2k12 said:


> no. of post dont equal age baba g kid shid mat karo................


now where did the numbers of posts jumped in.. this is the problem with you guys, u cant digest criticism, Frankly i dont a dam sh!t what IK, PTI or any other political outfit thinks about this OPRN, but its always encouraging to see all on the same page and .. reality is .. its doesnt matter what u want or if u support or dont... the OPRN is ongoing & will b successful, so sit back grab  and enjoy the onslaught .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Secur

Irfan Baloch said:


> I really look forward to see that some key Nawaz league leaders and their sons get killed as a collateral. I cant forget the amount of garbage they recently posted.and barked over the channels



Each of these terrorists sympathizers need to lose multiple immediate family members to the same psychopaths for whom they provide justification , rationalize things , make excuses and defend . That is how they will learn their lesson .



balixd said:


> Am wondering where are the likes of Sami ul haq....



Probably hiding somewhere and hoping that drones do not find their way into Akora Khattak . As soon as we finish with these scumbags , the next should be this kind .


----------



## Secret Service

farhan_9909 said:


> Massive security needs to be deployed in Bannu and Peshawar as these are the most closest and easy targets for the terrorists.


i think they will try to run towards afghanistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Secur

pkuser2k12 said:


> They are concerned about the blow back it is in the news report



Cowards are always concerned about everything , this they use as an excuse for their indecisiveness and inaction . Take my word for it , because I study human behavior .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## forcetrip

*UPDATE - NORTH WAZIRASTAN AGENCY OPERATION*​As a result of the last night precise and targeted air strikes, 8 hideouts of Terrorists in NWA were destroyed killing 105 terrorists, most of them Uzbek foreigners. As of now North Waziristan Agency has been isolated by deploying troops along its border with neighboring agencies and FATA Regions to block any move of terrorists in and out of the Agency. Within the Agency, troops have moved and cordoned off all terrorists bases, including in the town of Mirali and Miranshah. Announcements will be made for local population to approach designated areas for their orderly and dignified evacuation out of the Agency. Necessary Logistics and administrative arrangements for IDPs have been made by Political Administration and Disaster Management Agency. Registration points and IDP camps have been made at, as being announced by Civil Administration. Surrender points have also been made for those militants who chose to quit violence and give up their arms. Meanwhile Aerial surveillance of the area is being carried out by* own aerial surveillance platforms*. *Afghan security forces i.e. Afghan National Army and Afghan Border Police have also been requested to seal the border on their side to facilitate elimination of terrorists who attempt to escape across the border.* They have also been requested to initiate immediate measures to eliminate TTP terrorists and their sanctuaries in Kunar, Nuristan and other areas of Afghanistan.

Welcome to ISPR


----------



## Secur

Operation intensified in Karachi . Rangers to specially focus on areas where the terrorists who flee the tribal areas during previous operations in F.A.T.A are hiding and have taken refuge in .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/478253130577375232


----------



## Secur

saiyan0321 said:


> A force against which the most powerful military in the world fell down too.



The most powerful military didn't know better than us , was fighting thousand of miles from home and didn't have as much to lose as we have , there lies the difference . These terrorists can most certainly be defeated , its the extremism and radicalization within the society which has to be taken care of , in the larger scheme of things .

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
9


----------



## Irfan Baloch

secretservice said:


> i think they will try to run towards afghanistan


the Afghan chief recently met Mullah Fazlullah.. the Afghan intelligence has been exposed 2 times by the Americans when they snatched the messenger of former TTP leader Hakimullah from Afghan intelligence. 

the Northern alliance will accord full support to the TTP and might start skirmishes and cross border firing at Pakistan army to cause problems to it. its leadership has never tried to hide its hatred towards Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Devil Soul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/478259392635084800


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

*"Azab" 
Why this name is chosen for operation in North Waziristan.*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## saiyan0321

Secur said:


> The most powerful military didn't know better than us , was fighting thousand of miles from home and didn't have as much to lose as we have , there lies the difference . These terrorists can most certainly be defeated , its the extremism and radicalization within the society which has to be taken care of , in the larger scheme of things .



Which is why i believe we can actually win this. We can be more successful then them as they failed to kill their leaders,destroy their hideouts and reduce their influence however we are a different breed. We know the terrain and we know how to fight like this and hunt them down. 
The Swat operation is proof that they can be defeated. Their influences can be reduced,leaders killed and hideouts destroyed. If we do the same in FATA and purge them over there and make them weak then we can put an end to this. We can bring back the peace that was lost. 

This wont be easy and if we pull it off we will be the first army to eradicate terrorism from such a large area. The title alone is proof of the difficulty level of this operation but if i had to bet on one armed force that can pull it off in the world i would bet on ours. 

I know and believe that we can be successful and i pray for their safety and the security,

After these are removed without a doubt we must control the extremism in our society. So that once purged they never return and we once again take the steps towards mass development which we left in 1960,s. I pray for it to end in our lifetime and we get to see the hint of a prosperous Pakistan.



Irfan Baloch said:


> the Afghan chief recently met Mullah Fazlullah.. the Afghan intelligence has been exposed 2 times by the Americans when they snatched the messenger of former TTP leader Hakimullah from Afghan intelligence.
> 
> the Northern alliance will accord full support to the TTP and might start skirmishes and cross border firing at Pakistan army to cause problems to it. its leadership has never tried to hide its hatred towards Pakistan




We cant allow such disruptions this time. We must make a case for ANA to be either help us or get out of our way. The operation wont be successful if they keep running across the border. We must follow them if they run. Get ready for a complicated war that will require guts of steel Mr. Nawaz.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

Its good to hear that there are arrangements for evacuation of civilians.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pak-marine

PAY PACK TIME SONS OF B1t2es

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

saiyan0321 said:


> Which is why i believe we can actually win this. We can be more successful then them as they failed to kill their leaders,destroy their hideouts and reduce their influence however we are a different breed. We know the terrain and we know how to fight like this and hunt them down.
> The Swat operation is proof that they can be defeated. Their influences can be reduced,leaders killed and hideouts destroyed. If we do the same in FATA and purge them over there and make them weak then we can put an end to this. We can bring back the peace that was lost.
> 
> This wont be easy and if we pull it off we will be the first army to eradicate terrorism from such a large area. The title alone is proof of the difficulty level of this operation but if i had to bet on one armed force that can pull it off in the world i would bet on ours.
> 
> I know and believe that we can be successful and i pray for their safety and the security,
> 
> After these are removed without a doubt we must control the extremism in our society. So that once purged they never return and we once again tz.


Operation zarb-e-azab has 100% chance of success but dont expect TTP will be defeated with this operation. As a matter of fact, NATO has defeated taliban in every operation in Afghanistan but their whole war was declared a defeat as they were unable to finish taliban. Pakistan is facing a similar situation, TTP as a whole would simply escape to Afghanistan and you have to maintain very large presence of army in tribal areas to avoid re-capture by taliban. From across the border, TTP would attack border force and army in tribal areas on constant basis.


----------



## pkuser2k12

Devil Soul said:


> now where did the numbers of posts jumped in.. this is the problem with you guys, u cant digest criticism, Frankly i dont a dam sh!t what IK, PTI or any other political outfit thinks about this OPRN, but its always encouraging to see all on the same page and .. reality is .. its doesnt matter what u want or if u support or dont... the OPRN is ongoing & will b successful, so sit back grab  and enjoy the onslaught .....




operation is not a problem with pti whereas pmln support for army is known by all . pmln even cant side with army on a messily geo news issue

ab jhatay post kartay raho....................................


----------



## Irfan Baloch

qwe will see. n their interviews they have never hidden their desire to cause problems for Pakistan. their opening line adn reasoning is always that Pakistan is responsible for all Afghan problems and its army is not stopping Haqqanis and supporting Mullah Omar so why should it expect any relief from Northern Alliance... the guy even grimaced while giving interview to a western journalist saying that since Pakistan army is helping taliban so it should'nt complain when we wont be that forthcoming in relation to its operation against TTP


----------



## AUz

Pakistan should launch air-strikes inside Afghanistan in order to kill TTP leaders.

SHOW THEM THAT WE ARE THE BOSS!

May Allah grant complete victory to Pakistan, ameen!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Secur said:


> Cowards are always concerned about everything , this they use as an excuse for their indecisiveness and inaction . Take my word for it , because I study human behavior .


have they missed what TTP has been doing since the shame dialogue? TTP might be disappointed with TTP that its carnage was not big enough for PTI

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SQ8

FunkyGen said:


> What the heck is your problem? who are you with!?


Reminds me of another Tribal nationalist and quite bigoted fellow. Wished for an independent tribal homeland or integration with Afghanistan. Eventually was trailed by the agencies and then ran away to England.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Couldn't ignore this.

This also has a hint of truth in this.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## SQ8

W.11 said:


> im getting used to your bachodyan



Have taken a cue from fellow Karachi people like you. Off course, I am not as frequent as you are.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Counter-Errorist

Can we create a separate thread on PTIs stance on the operation? It's needlessly taking up real estate in this discussion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

Good news.Murtad died fighting each other.

Militant infighting leaves seven dead in N Waziristan - Pakistan - DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SQ8

Devil Soul said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/478259392635084800



This was really important. As long as the militants have no escape, they can be culled in like sheep. The Lankans had the advantage of having the LTTE with its back against the sea, we have a rather easy pass to a hostile Afghanistan with these TTP. If they do not seal the retreat off totally..this operation will not have the success it should.



farhan_9909 said:


> Good news.Murtad died fighting each other.
> 
> Militant infighting leaves seven dead in N Waziristan - Pakistan - DAWN.COM



Maybe some of them wanted to surrender and the more extremist did not let them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SekrutYakhni

IF THIS OPERATION FAILS (LIKE PREVIOUS ONES):

If this operation fails and there are more terror attacks (not within short time span because that will be a blow back) but in the medium term (after 1 year) -

*Than the present govt, all the GHQ money jernails and the local tribe officials WILL RESIGN, investigated and given life imprisonment.*

The only way to justify operations is "MEDIA ACCESS & ACCOUNTABILITY"

These both lack when it comes to Pakistan and her dad, Amrika.


----------



## khail007

Allah (SWT) bless our soldiers; who says 'LUBBAIK' in the time of need by motherland.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Oscar said:


> This was really important. As long as the militants have no escape, they can be culled in like sheep. The Lankans had the advantage of having the LTTE with its back against the sea, we have a rather easy pass to a hostile Afghanistan with these TTP. If they do not seal the retreat off totally..this operation will not have the success it should.
> /quote]
> 
> Well the Army /Gov has requested Afghans to keep an eye on their side as well.
> 
> But if they don't then at least the TTp will be on the run and will not be settled in our areas. They wouldn't have such an easy time holed up in there.


----------



## SQ8

But, that does give them a nice safe place to constantly launch attacks against us. 
Its better to kill the disease than have it run off and then needing to maintain constant vigil(at unaffordable expense) to keep them out.



saad445566 said:


> IF THIS OPERATION FAILS (LIKE PREVIOUS ONES):
> 
> If this operation fails and there are more terror attacks (not within short time span because that will be a blow back) but in the medium term (after 1 year) -
> 
> *Than the present govt, all the GHQ money jernails and the local tribe officials WILL RESIGN, investigated and given life imprisonment.*
> 
> The only way to justify operations is "MEDIA ACCESS & ACCOUNTABILITY"
> 
> These both lack when it comes to Pakistan and her dad, Amrika.



Suggest you study the history of insurgencies to see how they all played out for various countries before taking that opinion as truth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Oscar said:


> But, that does give them a nice safe place to constantly launch attacks against us.
> Its better to kill the disease than have it run off and then needing to maintain constant vigil(at unaffordable expense) to keep them out.



Well...that could get us in a diplomatic mess.

But hey...who's complaining.

As long as we don't kill or harm any Yanks over in A-stan, then I think we can handle the Afghan pressure. A few air strikes or boots in the ground (2-4 km inside Afghan territory) won't do any harm.


----------



## SekrutYakhni

Oscar said:


> Suggest you study the history of insurgencies to see how they all played out for various countries before taking that opinion as truth.



The only thing I know is that dispute is only settled via comprehensive dialogue. A military operation is a small part of that strategy. The only way PAKISTANIS will believe this operation was fair and just is when its successful. If it is not, civilians and jernails should face the same fate. 

Accountability is the key here. With accountability comes innovation and a comprehensive strategy is developed. 

The fact that we have faced Kargil, given air space to the Amrikans that killed countless (your good taliban and civilians), Unkale Mushy and his buds made money although 50K people dead. All this happens due to the lack of ACCOUNTABILITY. 

If this operation is to be seen as a decisive one with a good will (not just getting CSF $$$) - Than the ones that plan should be held accountable. In any case.


----------



## SQ8

saad445566 said:


> The only thing I know is that dispute is only settled via comprehensive dialogue. A military operation is a small part of that strategy. The only way PAKISTANIS will believe this operation was fair and just is when its successful. If it is not, civilians and jernails should face the same fate. Accountability is the key here.



What is success? 
Will you measure success then if the operation is successful but eventually leads to a Taliban type revolution starting from South Punjab?
Or will you measure success as a beginning to the end of the hegemony of the militant Mullah and his usage of religion to oppress people in Pakistan?


----------



## SekrutYakhni

Oscar said:


> Or will you measure success as a beginning to the end of the hegemony of the militant Mullah and his usage of religion to oppress people in Pakistan?



^^Success will be this.

Add one more thing to the list:

Success will be when the $$$ jernails will be punished too. Zarrar Zamin types. And the Gwadar land scam too. Heard many jernails were involved in that pump too. Add foreign acquisition commissions too.


----------



## SQ8

saad445566 said:


> ^^Success will be this.
> 
> Add one more thing to the list:
> 
> Success will be when the $$$ jernails will be punished too. Zarrar Zamin types.



That is true, but then would this operation not empower the Jernails? Be it the true professionals or the freeloaders.. they all will profit from a _success_ in this operation


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SekrutYakhni

Oscar said:


> That is true, but then would this operation not empower the Jernails? Be it the true professionals or the freeloaders.. they all will profit from a _success_ in this operation



Well all I know is Karma. Karma from human perspetive. Karma doesn't harm the real power. It only haunts Saudi kinks, Saddam types etc. 

Maybe those real powers also have the $$$ Jernails on the list. Maybe they use covert channels to let the word out. Who knows...
If Pakistan wants to save itself, they need to punish across the board. But that won't happen. After all, we live in Islami Jamuriah Pakistan. We take oath to protect our real estate lands. 

And yes, the freeloaders will benefit too. But I anticipate a lot of them will be blackmailed now by a foreign power. Just like ISI blackmails the politicians too. Politicians blackmail people. Unless they need them as Kerry said. But who knows...They know the details of everything including Bily Mushy. 

_Maybe they use it...one day?_


----------



## American Pakistani

*Pakistan army launches 'major offensive' in North Waziristan
*
15 June 2014 Last updated at 15:42 ET 




An offensive has been widely anticipated after the attack on Karachi airport last week


Pakistan's army says it has launched a "comprehensive operation" against militants in North Waziristan, near the Afghan border.

It comes hours after fighter jets carried out air strikes against militant strongholds in the area.

Officials said scores of insurgents were killed in the air raids but this has not been independently confirmed.

Among them was a suspected Uzbek leader of the deadly attack on Karachi airport a week ago, they added.

At least 28 people were killed in the airport attack, as well as all 10 gunmen.

Tanks and troops
The BBC's Mike Wooldridge in Islamabad says a large-scale military offensive in North Waziristan has long been mooted and air strikes in the region have intensified since the attack on Karachi.

It is not clear how many ground troops will be involved, he adds, but military experts warn it will be a complex and challenging operation.

The US has long pressed for such an operation in North Waziristan, one of the last areas in the restive north-west where a large-scale push against insurgents has not taken place.

"On the directions of the government, armed forces of Pakistan have launched a comprehensive operation against foreign and local terrorists who are hiding in sanctuaries in North Waziristan," a military statement said.

The army later said troops had encircled militant bases in the towns of Mirali and Miranshah but it was unclear if fighting was under way. Afghan security forces have been asked to to seal the border on their side, officials said.

The operation is said to involve the air force, artillery, tanks and ground troops.






A further statement from the office of Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif said the government had tried to resolve the crisis through dialogue - a reference to peace talks with the Pakistani Taliban that began earlier this year - but it had been frustrated by continued attacks.

Sunday's air strikes that preceded the ground offensive were in the mountainous Dehgan area of North Waziristan.

The army said eight militant hideouts were destroyed killing 105 "terrorists", most of them Uzbeks. The statement said among the dead was Abu Abdul Rehman al-Maani, an Uzbek believed to have helped organise the airport assault.

Al-Maani is considered a key commander of the Islamic Movement of Uzbekistan (IMU).

The IMU was formed in 1991 with the aim of setting up an Islamic state in the central Asian country of Uzbekistan.

However, it later broadened its ambitions to seeking an Islamic state across Central Asia. The US State Department designated it as a foreign terrorist organisation in 2000.

Sunday's air strikes were the second in the region this week in response to the attack by the Pakistani Taliban (TTP) on Karachi airport last Sunday.

The TTP said Uzbek fighters took part in the assault which was in revenge for the killing of their leader last year.

Pakistan has been fighting an Islamist insurgency for more than a decade, with the Pakistani Taliban the main militant grouping.

BBC News - Pakistan army launches 'major offensive' in North Waziristan


----------



## SQ8

saad445566 said:


> Well all I know is Karma. Karma from human perspetive. Karma doesn't harm the real power. It only haunts Saudi kinks, Saddam types etc.
> 
> Maybe those real powers also have the $$$ Jernails on the list. Maybe they use covert channels to let the word out. Who knows...
> If Pakistan wants to save itself, they need to punish across the board. But that won't happen. After all, we live in Islami Jamuriah Pakistan. We take oath to protect our real estate lands.
> 
> And yes, the freeloaders will benefit too. But I anticipate a lot of them will be blackmailed now by a foreign power. Just like ISI blackmails the politicians too. Politicians blackmail people. Unless they need them as Kerry said. But who knows...They know the details of everything including Bily Mushy.
> 
> _Maybe they use it...one day?_



Then perhaps these issues are beyond military operations against a much more pressing issue. Because here its trying to compare one cancer with the other.


----------



## Devil Soul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/478242826950414336

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SekrutYakhni

Oscar said:


> Then perhaps these issues are beyond military operations against a much more pressing issue. Because here its trying to compare one cancer with the other.



That issue is the root cause of every problem.

Jernail brigade =$$$$$
Politician brigade =$$$$
Mullah brigade = $$$
Burykats brigade=$$
Judge brigade=$

_and so on...
_
We wouldn't have been Amrikan slaves if Ayub Khan and his institution was accountable at that time.
We wouldn't have been family party slaves if the politicians and political parties were accountable.
We woudln't have been in the clutches of the feudal if burykats and judges were accountable.
HELL we wouldn't have seen radicalization if ZIA/BB/Mullahs/Hamid Gul/NS and others were held accountable.

How can we solve all this = Accountability.

Social justice. Education and infrastructure. These instruments are used to kill the ideology.

Killing people is easy. Killing ideology means patriotic and dedicated leadership across religious institutions, political parties and the army. To get highly professional people, you need merit. Accountability.

*Now I won't even divulge into the meritocracy in army, political parties and burykats. No wonder we FAIL MOST OF THE TIMES! 
*
_Note: By fail I mean the country suffers. Local elite doesn't fail. Their only goal is to make $$$ which they do quite successful. _


----------



## Devil Soul




----------



## KingMamba

smuhs1 said:


> On short note Khusra support like na idhar kay na udhar kay. If they carry out such act then they will be no less than khusras in a circus where a lot of people gather around to see their mujra but later on no one even like to go near them.



Lmaooo perfect analogy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

Expected timeframe is 3 weeks


----------



## Secur

Devil Soul said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/478253130577375232


 
Lets see , foreign slaves and aid are the keywords here , right ?

_The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government continues its reliance on foreign assistance in its Annual Development Programme (ADP) for fiscal year 2014-15 as it has projected Rs39.75 billion as foreign assistance, which is 28 per cent of its 139.80 billion proposed ADP. The foreign assistance component mentioned in the white paper for the next fiscal includes Rs31.49 billion grant and Rs8.27 billion as loan. The provincial component in the proposed ADP is Rs100.05 billion, which is 71.5 per cent of the total ADP._

KPK Reliance on foreign assistance continues

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ArmyBrat

Correction plz.. It's #zarb-e-azb.. not zarb-e-azab..


----------



## Secur

Irfan Baloch said:


> have they missed what TTP has been doing since the shame dialogue? TTP might be disappointed with TTP that its carnage was not big enough for PTI



Conveniently , yes . Apparently it hasn't been enough for JI , JUI F , Difa-e-Pakistan council and assorted Mullah outfits throughout the country too . Though , things quickly start getting to boiling point as soon the F16's start appearing in the skies for these hypocrites . Just hell bent on tying our hands to the back and let other person punch us in the face !


----------



## SekrutYakhni

Secur said:


> Lets see , foreign slaves and aid are the keywords here , right ?
> 
> _The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government continues its reliance on foreign assistance in its Annual Development Programme (ADP) for fiscal year 2014-15 as it has projected Rs39.75 billion as foreign assistance, which is 28 per cent of its 139.80 billion proposed ADP. The foreign assistance component mentioned in the white paper for the next fiscal includes Rs31.49 billion grant and Rs8.27 billion as loan. The provincial component in the proposed ADP is Rs100.05 billion, which is 71.5 per cent of the total ADP._
> 
> KPK Reliance on foreign assistance continues



$$$ don't come free. There is always an objective behind. Sometimes its to pump countries like Malaysia and Singapore that have no significant scientific contributions and sometimes it's to pump jihad.

You know western futurists will love to see a unified culture. That's the crux of WOT.

But I agree with you. $$$ don't come free. Even for something good.

_Gotta work to make more. 

Note: If $$$ boys were loyal to the human cause...Africans would not have seen violence till this day. So even the Malaysian pump will die once the objectives will be achieved. Something KPK government should consider. 
_


----------



## Armstrong

Secur said:


> Conveniently , yes .


 
Spoken like a true PPPliyaa !  

Khan keh khilaaaf baaat key na aindaa tou......!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dillinger

@Oscar @Secur @Hyperion All going well, targeting them with proper boots on the ground and ground domination- as in a proper go ahead for sustained presence in the area for a significant time to allow for mopping up the usual hordes which melt off in to the badlands or just more airstrikes with a few concentrated raids? 

What are your opinions so far? Oh and has Zarvi given you folks his generic warning of- OH THIS WILL LEAD TO EVEN A GREATER TTP EMERGING OUT OF THE ANGER WHICH THE GOVT. AND ARMY WILL GENERATE BY ATTACKING THE FAITHFUL?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SekrutYakhni

Armstrong said:


> Spoken like a true PPPliyaa !
> 
> Khan keh khilaaaf baaat key na aindaa tou......!



*Awab Alvi*‏@DrAwab
The $1.1B released by US as part of Coalition Support Fund comes AFTER Carl Levin bill 4 days prior linking Funds with NWA op - ugh $-slaves

RT @SaleemFarrukh: Pakistan received $1.118 billion coalition support fund last night.

See: My views are correct. Amrikans can print another trillion if they want to. The only way to get rid of the domination is to build schools and innovate.

You CANNOT defend yourself with the gun jihad. And it is a different story of who supports Jihad and why. Maybe 100 years later the leaks point to CIA/Mossad/local elite etc.


----------



## Counter-Errorist

Secur said:


> Lets see , foreign slaves and aid are the keywords here , right ?
> 
> _The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government continues its reliance on foreign assistance in its Annual Development Programme (ADP) for fiscal year 2014-15 as it has projected Rs39.75 billion as foreign assistance, which is 28 per cent of its 139.80 billion proposed ADP. The foreign assistance component mentioned in the white paper for the next fiscal includes Rs31.49 billion grant and Rs8.27 billion as loan. The provincial component in the proposed ADP is Rs100.05 billion, which is 71.5 per cent of the total ADP._
> 
> KPK Reliance on foreign assistance continues



Perhaps that's the reason IK doesn't like the operation. Once the house is in order, the cleanup funds will dry up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

Dude, there will be shit load of collateral damage....... however.......... the Army shall prevail.......... 

I reckon 2014 shall be Year of Hell for ordinary citizens of Pakistan, and there shall be hundreds of blasts, starting from day after......

Whatever happens, I think this will be our final stand against Wahabist terror, and we will come out victorious, provided the Army and political leadership doesn't display cowardice. 



Dillinger said:


> @Oscar @Secur @Hyperion All going well, targeting them with proper boots on the ground and ground domination- as in a proper go ahead for sustained presence in the area for a significant time to allow for mopping up the usual hordes which melt off in to the badlands or just more airstrikes with a few concentrated raids?
> 
> What are your opinions so far? Oh and has Zarvi given you folks his generic warning of- OH THIS WILL LEAD TO EVEN A GREATER TTP EMERGING OUT OF THE ANGER WHICH THE GOVT. AND ARMY WILL GENERATE BY ATTACKING THE FAITHFUL?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SekrutYakhni

Counter-Errorist said:


> Perhaps that's the reason IK doesn't like the operation. Once the house is in order, the cleanup funds will dry up.



Retweeted by Awab Alvi
*Dr. Arif Alvi* @ArifAlvi · 5h
Pakistan has not decided the op, I am sure. Carl Levin's congress bill 4 days ago linked aid 2 Pakistan with NWA op. Makes me suspicious

*Dr. Arif Alvi* @ArifAlvi · 5h
We support Pakistan army without any reservations but this decision by political government should have been discussed with parties.

I REALLY HOPE $$$ is not the cause behind this. I really hope that the army is serious this time.


----------



## Dillinger

Hyperion said:


> Dude, there will be shit load of collateral damage....... however.......... the Army shall prevail..........
> 
> I reckon 2014 shall be Year of Hell for ordinary citizens of Pakistan, and there shall be hundreds of blasts, starting from day after......
> 
> Whatever happens, I think this will be our final stand against Wahabist terror, and we will come out victorious, provided the Army and political leadership doesn't display cowardice.



Could boris be arranged for certain people in the middle of all this chaos?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SekrutYakhni

Hyperion said:


> Dude, there will be shit load of collateral damage....... however.......... the Army shall prevail..........
> 
> I reckon 2014 shall be Year of Hell for ordinary citizens of Pakistan, and there shall be hundreds of blasts, starting from day after......
> 
> Whatever happens, I think this will be our final stand against Wahabist terror, and we will come out victorious, provided the Army and political leadership doesn't display cowardice.




InshAllah. After 1 year, the suicide attacks will be almost non-existent. BUT if they get worse, who will be blamed? Maybe Nawaza will be a scapegoat of an incompetent military $$$ inspired military leadership.

Anyways, I truly hope this is not another $$$ operation.


----------



## Hyperion

Well, I'd have to ask Altaf Bhai for it...... unfortunately our local MQM mouth piece is busy fighting the PLMN gang! 



Dillinger said:


> Could boris be arranged for certain people in the middle of all this chaos?



I assure you it's not a fake op. This is our first and last attempt at redemption, specially the real mess makers, the Army itself. Whatever the case, "_der aye, durust aye_"........ God speed to our forces. May they slay all the Wahabi inspired fundos. Ameen!



saad445566 said:


> InshAllah. After 1 year, the suicide attacks will be almost non-existent. BUT if they get worse, who will be blamed? Maybe the Nawaza will be a scapegoat of an incompetent military $$$ inspired military leadership.
> 
> Anyways, I truly hope this is not another $$$ operation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Armstrong

Hyperion said:


> Well, I'd have to ask Altaf Bhai for it...... unfortunately our local MQM mouth piece is busy fighting the PLMN gang!


 
Stop talking to the Enemy !  

The only thing I wish to hear coming out of @Dillinger 's mouths are not coherent analysis but rather squeals of pain & cries of mercy as you torture him by tickling his right foot with a very fluffy feather !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dillinger

Hyperion said:


> Well, I'd have to ask Altaf Bhai for it...... unfortunately our local MQM mouth piece is busy fighting the PLMN gang!



But on a serious note, this could get drawn into a war of attrition, is the TTP counting on the collateral damage to feed their ranks if they are able to safeguard their nucleus while throwing the grunts at the might of the PA and PAF and coming out on the other side of the operation (whenever it ends that is)? They must know that they can't stand and fight nor can they keep running if the PA decides to stay put in the areas vacated by the TTP in the face of the advance.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Secur

Dillinger said:


> @Oscar @Secur @Hyperion All going well, targeting them with proper boots on the ground and ground domination- as in a proper go ahead for sustained presence in the area for a significant time to allow for mopping up the usual hordes which melt off in to the badlands or just more airstrikes with a few concentrated raids?
> 
> What are your opinions so far? Oh and has Zarvi given you folks his generic warning of- OH THIS WILL LEAD TO EVEN A GREATER TTP EMERGING OUT OF THE ANGER WHICH THE GOVT. AND ARMY WILL GENERATE BY ATTACKING THE FAITHFUL?



Think of it like this , every single weapon bar the nukes will be unleashed on the lawless tribal areas . The mood in the country is one of fighting till the last terrorist is dead . Our patience has limits , it seems and the capacity for self sabotage isn't boundless after all . The way I see it , it was the most logical outcome since the peace talks failed a long time ago , we had been simply wasting our money , time and energy keeping the patient on the ventilator even though he was already dead . The Karachi Airport attack was the boiling point , the political leadership understood that there's no point continuing to please the Mullahs .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

Dude, the orders are: "no holds barred"...... this is the first time that EVERYONE is onboard....... if you want a hint to the end-game, then look no further than LTTE.



Dillinger said:


> But on a serious note, this could get drawn into a war of attrition, is the TTP counting on the collateral damage to feed their ranks if they are able to safeguard their nucleus while throwing the grunts at the might of the PA and PAF? They must know that they can't stand and fight nor can they keep running if the PA decides to stay put in the areas vacated by the TTP in the face of the advance.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SekrutYakhni

Hyperion said:


> Well, I'd have to ask Altaf Bhai for it...... unfortunately our local MQM mouth piece is busy fighting the PLMN gang!
> 
> 
> 
> I assure you it's not a fake op. This is our first and last attempt at redemption, specially the real mess makers, the Army itself. Whatever the case, "_der aye, durust aye_"........ God speed to our forces. May they slay all the Wahabi inspired fundos. Ameen!




Well it will be a good day for Pakistan when the ruling elite and the establishment does something for Pakistan and not for $$$ (especially the pat 14 years scam track record).

The best day for Pakistan will be when the chor jernails will be punished. Truly punished.

Pakistan is a great country just like ALL THE COUNTRIES ON THIS PLANET. All we need is to get rid of corruption, educate the masses and focus on innovation.

If all the countries including Israel/Saudi Arabia collaborate...We would have been in the outer space years ago.

Let's stop this madness and truly become united.


----------



## Secur

saad445566 said:


> $$$ don't come free. There is always an objective behind.



Why should it come free first of all ? Why should anyone simply give you their money whilst expecting nothing in return ? Why cant you be self-dependent so to not need it at all ?


----------



## Hyperion

You still believe in Unicorns and Fairies..... good for you! 




saad445566 said:


> Well it will be a good day for Pakistan when the ruling elite and the establishment does something for Pakistan and not for $$$ (especially the pat 14 years scam track record).
> 
> The best day for Pakistan will be when the chor jernails will be punished. Truly punished.
> 
> Pakistan is a great country just like ALL THE COUNTRIES ON THIS PLANET. All we need is to get rid of corruption, educate the masses and focus on innovation.
> 
> If all the countries including Israel/Saudi Arabia collaborate...We would have been in the outer space years ago.
> 
> Let's stop this madness and truly become united.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dillinger

Secur said:


> Think of it like this , every single weapon bar the nukes will be unleashed on the lawless tribal areas . Our patience has limits , it seems and the capacity for self sabotage isn't boundless after all . The way I see it , it was the most logical outcome since the peace talks failed a long time ago , we had been simply wasting our money , time and energy keeping the patient on the ventilator even though he was already dead .



That's true, specifically all these uzbeks and other shady folks are not bound to let go without a fight.

But what of Hype's assertion of heavy collateral damage, these buggers do after all sustain themselves on "anger against the state"?

Perhaps a more drawn out, stretched operation, where the boots do most of the heavy lifting and the vipers are kept away except for perhaps very few strikes on entrenched positions (if said positions happen to not be in settled areas, we've all discussed exactly how even the most stringent of fire discipline cannot stem collateral damage if the strike is danger close for the civvies), let the PA bite the bullet and accept the enhanced attrition that will come from sparsely utilizing the gunships et al, take their time and clear it from the area from the sand up rather than sky down?


----------



## Counter-Errorist

Hyperion said:


> Dude, the orders are: "no holds barred"...... this is the first time that EVERYONE is onboard....... if you want a hint to the end-game, then look no further than LTTE.



But are 30,000 boots enough? Rah-e-rast had nearly double that.


----------



## Hyperion

More on the way............ do you think that this country is short on people ready to die for it?



Counter-Errorist said:


> But are 30,000 boots enough? Rah-e-rast had nearly double that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Counter-Errorist

Hyperion said:


> More on the way............ do you think that this country is short on people ready to die for it?



No, but our political leaders are running out of brown pants - that is what worries me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

The alternative is no option at all. So don't worry.



Counter-Errorist said:


> No, but our political leaders are running out of brown pants - that is what worries me.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SekrutYakhni

Secur said:


> Why should it come free first of all ? Why should anyone simply give you their money whilst expecting nothing in return ? Why cant you be self-dependent so to not need it at all ?



I think we look for short term goals.


----------



## Dillinger

@Hyperion Yaara LTTE had nowhere to run, not the tops at least (barring a certain "intel chief" of their org.), after the Rajiv Gandhi and IPKF fiasco we'd made it clear that if they did flee out of SL we would do our best to cut them short once they were out of SL waters.

But these "estranged brothers sitting on the mountains" have plenty of places to run too, specially when the borders are pretty much open and "un-lockable".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TOPGUN

Kill them all leave no cowards alive ....


----------



## Hyperion

Right now.... they have no where to go. trust you me..... just coming from such a brain-storming meeting.........



Dillinger said:


> @But these "estranged brothers sitting on the mountains" have plenty of places to run too, specially when the borders are pretty much open and "un-lockable".


----------



## SekrutYakhni

Hyperion said:


> The alternative is no option at all. So don't worry.




But I still don't understand why was media barred for so long and still is.

Maybe the collateral damage was in the way of land to riches? Boots really know how to fool people.

But the drug lords made good $$ too. Sorry.


----------



## Hyperion

Media has no place in a war........... collateral damage or not, country has to stay in one piece....... at all costs...........

We can all blame each other when things settle down..........



saad445566 said:


> But I still don't understand why was media barred for so long and still is.
> 
> Maybe the collateral damage was in the way of land to riches? Boots really know how to fool people.


----------



## Counter-Errorist

saad445566 said:


> But I still don't understand why was media barred for so long and still is.
> 
> Maybe the collateral damage was in the way of land to riches? Boots really know how to fool people.
> 
> But the drug lords made good $$ too. Sorry.



Remember the media giving out security forces' movements during the Karachi airport attack - live - on air?


----------



## Dillinger

Hyperion said:


> Right now.... they have no where to go. trust you me..... just coming from such a brain-storming meeting.........



Still, being folks who have been in favor of a permanent solution for fundoos (you, secur, me et al), it would have been better if the borders were sealed first. Sharif sahib might think that Abdullah Abdullah is a born again friend but we know what he is (well not that I am complaining about what or who he is, suits our interests perfectly fine in fact, it is odd to have to cheer for you folks but then its a matter of principle since the fundoos are the targets). Letting any of these fundoos escape after causing the sort of collateral damage you're hinting at is bad strategy, if they're all killed well and good, the govt. and the PA can then heal the wounds sans any of the remaining fundoos fanning the fire, if any of them live then they'll try to get the demagoguery and action going again.

Is it too late to try and seal some bits of the border at least, or maybe dangle the haqqanis in front of the muricans to get them to try and take out the escaping tops?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyperion

Yara, there are sort of several "tribal-seals" in place already...... not much more can be said, in any format............



Dillinger said:


> Still, being folks who have been in favor of a permanent solution for fundoos (you, secur, me et al), it would have been better if the borders were sealed first. Sharif sahib might think that Abdullah Abdullah is a born again friend but we know what he is (well not that I am complaining about what or who he is, suits our interests perfectly fine in fact, it is odd to have to cheer for you folks but then its a matter of principle since the fundoos are the targets). Letting any of these fundoos escape after causing the sort of collateral damage you're hinting at is bad strategy, if they're all killed well and good, the govt. and the PA can then heal the wounds sans any of the remaining fundoos fanning the fire, if any of them live then they'll try to get the demagoguery and action going again.
> 
> Is it too late to try and seal some bits of the border at least, or maybe dangle the haqqanis in front of the muricans to get them to try and take out the escaping tops?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

Dillinger said:


> What are your opinions so far? Oh and has Zarvi given you folks his generic warning of- OH THIS WILL LEAD TO EVEN A GREATER TTP EMERGING OUT OF THE ANGER WHICH THE GOVT. AND ARMY WILL GENERATE BY ATTACKING THE FAITHFUL?



I sure hope he joins them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dillinger

Oscar said:


> I sure hope he joins them.



Lady luck might yet bestow her favor upon you.

But seriously, what's your opinion on the op and how its been structured/being carried out., possible outcomes?


----------



## Inception-06

saiyan0321 said:


> I pray for those brave soldiers going back their. I pray for their victory and i pray for them to win this for us. INSHALLAH OUR MEN SHALL RETURN VICTORIOUS.!!!!!!!!!



Death till VICTORY, Inshallah !


----------



## Zarvan

Dillinger said:


> @Oscar @Secur @Hyperion All going well, targeting them with proper boots on the ground and ground domination- as in a proper go ahead for sustained presence in the area for a significant time to allow for mopping up the usual hordes which melt off in to the badlands or just more airstrikes with a few concentrated raids?
> 
> What are your opinions so far? Oh and has Zarvi given you folks his generic warning of- OH THIS WILL LEAD TO EVEN A GREATER TTP EMERGING OUT OF THE ANGER WHICH THE GOVT. AND ARMY WILL GENERATE BY ATTACKING THE FAITHFUL?


Mr I never said Army would not be able to clear this area it would take few days maximum month to do it but will this end this problem not at all Mr this and I don't think Imran is in mood of supporting this operation and if he takes some tough stand it would be disaster for this operation and government and I hope but their are chances huge flashback will come in cities for which our cities are not prepared and these groups are more of franchise now you end them in one place they come from another place the problem can't be solved until and unless government starts efforts to implement Islamic laws other wise this war is not going to end for next 100 it may keep changing faces and names but main purpose will remain the same @Oscar


----------



## Hyperion

Zarvee....... I'm really pissed today........ seriously....... don't need parroted sermon........ 



Zarvan said:


> Mr I never said Army would not be able to clear this area it would take few days maximum month to do it but will this end this problem not at all Mr this and I don't think Imran is in mood of supporting this operation and if he takes some tough stand it would be disaster for this operation and government and I hope but their are chances huge flashback will come in cities for which our cities are not prepared and these groups are more of franchise now you end them in one place they come from another place the problem can't be solved until and unless government starts efforts to implement Islamic laws other wise this war is not going to end for next 100 it may keep changing faces and names but main purpose will remain the same @Oscar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Hyperion said:


> Zarvee....... I'm really pissed today........ seriously....... don't need parroted sermon........


This sermon has proved to be true Mr and if your government makes biggest dumb move that is not going to operation but not taking KPK government in confidence and main guy Imran Khan and now if he starts protests on streets and ask Army to stop operation that would be disaster for this operation and


----------



## Hyperion

Kabhi kabhi ,era dill chahta hai kay I come sit on you and suffocate you slowly! 



Zarvan said:


> This sermon has proved to be true Mr and if your government makes biggest dumb move that is not going to operation but not taking KPK government in confidence and main guy Imran Khan and now if he starts protests on streets and ask Army to stop operation that would be disaster for this operation and

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pkuser2k12

*PTI FULLY SUPPORTS ARMY OPERATION *​

*Imran Khan (Official PTI PAGE) *
3 hours ago
PTI Stand by our Armed forces.We are with Pak Army.
Every Pakistani should pray for the success of Operation "Zarb-e-Azb " INSHA ALLAH we will free our Tribal Areas and Patriotic people of FATA from these terrorists forever INSHA ALLAH.



*Imran Khan (Official PTI PAGE) *
3 hours ago · ترمیم شدہ
Every Pakistani should pray for the success of Operation " ضربِ عضب Zarb-e-Azb " INSHA ALLAH we will free our Tribal Areas and Patriotic people of FATA from these terrorists forever INSHA ALLAH.
Together we can and We will.. INSHA ALLAH..
Share this with your friends



*Imran Khan (Official PTI PAGE)‎‏‏ نے ‏‎Imran Khan (Official PTI PAGE)‎‏ کی ‏تصویر‏ شیئر کی ہے۔ *
3 hours ago
Every Pakistani should pray for the success of Operation " ضربِ عضب Zarb-e-Azb " INSHA ALLAH we will free our Tribal Areas and Patriotic people of FATA from these terrorists forever INSHA ALLAH.
Together we can and We will.. INSHA ALLAH..
Share this with your friends




*SOURCE:*


*IMRAN KHAN'S OFFICIAL FACEBOOK PAGE*



Imran Khan (Official PTI PAGE) | Facebook





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/478258344788893696




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/478231974868295681




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/478246797844807680






@Leader @Jazzbot @chauvunist @RangerPK @Jzaib @Zarvan​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dillinger

Hyperion said:


> Kabhi kabhi ,era dill chahta hai kay I come sit on you and suffocate you slowly!



You're not lard blessed enough for that, ask Buttsy to do the deed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Counter-Errorist

pkuser2k12 said:


> *PTI FULLY SUPPORTS ARMY OPERATION *​
> 
> *Imran Khan (Official PTI PAGE) *
> 3 hours ago
> PTI Stand by our Armed forces.We are with Pak Army.
> Every Pakistani should pray for the success of Operation "Zarb-e-Azb " INSHA ALLAH we will free our Tribal Areas and Patriotic people of FATA from these terrorists forever INSHA ALLAH.
> 
> 
> 
> *Imran Khan (Official PTI PAGE) *
> 3 hours ago · ترمیم شدہ
> Every Pakistani should pray for the success of Operation " ضربِ عضب Zarb-e-Azb " INSHA ALLAH we will free our Tribal Areas and Patriotic people of FATA from these terrorists forever INSHA ALLAH.
> Together we can and We will.. INSHA ALLAH..
> Share this with your friends
> 
> 
> 
> *Imran Khan (Official PTI PAGE)‎‏‏ نے ‏‎Imran Khan (Official PTI PAGE)‎‏ کی ‏تصویر‏ شیئر کی ہے۔ *
> 3 hours ago
> Every Pakistani should pray for the success of Operation " ضربِ عضب Zarb-e-Azb " INSHA ALLAH we will free our Tribal Areas and Patriotic people of FATA from these terrorists forever INSHA ALLAH.
> Together we can and We will.. INSHA ALLAH..
> Share this with your friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SOURCE:*
> 
> 
> *IMRAN KHAN'S OFFICIAL FACEBOOK PAGE*
> 
> 
> 
> Imran Khan (Official PTI PAGE) | Facebook
> 
> 
> 
> @Leader @Jazzbot @chauvunist @RangerPK @Jzaib @Zarvan​



Thank goodness! He appears to have a little sense after all.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Berut

Boots into NW, routes linking to NW are being cut off, major gangbang, worth the patience, InshAllah we will win.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## solkahn

Its been some time since i have written on this forum ,we support PAK army on this but need to find FAZALULLAH as well in order to be secure if he,s in KUNAR afghanistan , flush him out with his so called jihadi goons ,means after the successful ops PAK army will leave and these scum bags are gona show up again backed by our arch enemy on the western front , we need to think & work like Israelis as they have sealed the border with gaza complete blockade ,hint chock them up ,our drones can do the job


----------



## Berut

This pic was uploaded somewhere on Pakistan Defense forum, pretty interesting, good to see some passion.



solkahn said:


> Its been some time since i have written on this forum ,we support PAK army on this but need to find FAZALULLAH as well in order to be secure if he,s in KUNAR afghanistan , flush him out with his so called jihadi goons ,means after the successful ops PAK army will leave and these scum bags are gona show up again backed by our arch enemy on the western front , we need to think & work like Israelis as they have sealed the border with gaza complete blockade ,hint chock them up ,our drones can do the job



well we have to look about the ground realities, attacking the afghanistan means making them and afghani taliban foes, and that is the risk ISI will not be looking forward to take, this is all pressure game, we have to seal border quickly and we have to ac fast.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WishLivePak

solkahn said:


> Its been some time since i have written on this forum ,we support PAK army on this but need to find FAZALULLAH as well in order to be secure if he,s in KUNAR afghanistan , flush him out with his so called jihadi goons ,means after the successful ops PAK army will leave and these scum bags are gona show up again backed by our arch enemy on the western front , we need to think & work like Israelis as they have sealed the border with gaza complete blockade ,hint chock them up ,our drones can do the job


yeah i missed your posts.. was worried if you still alive

hope you stay safe! also those who're in pak stay safe


----------



## EagleEyes

Future terrorists and their supporters banned from PDF until the operation is over.

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## WishLivePak

Berut said:


> This pic was uploaded somewhere on Pakistan Defense forum, pretty interesting, good to see some passion.
> 
> 
> 
> well we have to look about the ground realities, attacking the afghanistan means making them and afghani taliban foes, and that is the risk ISI will not be looking forward to take, this is all pressure game, we have to seal border quickly and we have to ac fast.


you're not attacking afghan to kill common enemy. look at israel, osama etc. You kill good person, world stands with you, affhan stay isolated. Do you think world will be upset if you kill top taliban guy?

But first you need good intelligence. Intelligence is also key to success for this operation.

Also we need to capture all uzbek, regardless if they look innocent at first. We don't need uzbeks in this country and 99.9% here are either aiding taliban or emboiled in attacking pakistan dkeectly

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SekrutYakhni

Counter-Errorist said:


> Remember the media giving out security forces' movements during the Karachi airport attack - live - on air?




It's foolish to assume that the journalists will be covering underneath Cobra helicopters. So no positions revealed. The only answer is our beloved motherland real estate jawans have learned few tricks from Amrika.

What media coverage means is to cover the affected areas. For example, reporting the collateral damage. Showing the loved ones. Reporting the terror boys. Revealing their identity if possible and so on.

For example, there are some journalists that somehow reached the people affected by the drones. There are some documentaries on it too. All of them show how the local $$$ jernails and their mom (Pentago-d generals) colluded. So let the people of Pakistan hear the true voices of the tribal people.

Camera were invented for this reason. To broadcast.

I don't trust nor do I follow the statements of the pumped up hegemonic ISPR nor do I trust the political agents of FATA.

I can only trust a camera that has not been manipulated.


----------



## Bratva

*

ایک سینئر فوجی افسر نے بی بی سی کو بتایا کہ گزشتہ چند ماہ کے دوران حکومت اور اس کی ایجنسیوں نے ممنوعہ ٹی ٹی پی کے سربراہ اور ان کے اہم کمانڈرز اور جنگجوؤں کے بارے میں تجزیاتی رپورٹس اور دیگر تفصیلات مرتب کر لی تھیں۔

شمالی وزیرستان میں اتوار کے روز شروع ہونے والے فوجی آپریشن کے لیے مسلح افواج نے تو کافی عرصہ قبل منصوبہ بندی کر لی تھی جبکہ حکومت نے اس آپریشن کے اثرات سے نمٹنے کے لیے تین محاذوں پر تیاری کر رکھی تھی۔

ان میں آپریشن کے ہدف گروہوں کو الگ کرنا، فوجی کارروائی کے لیے سیاسی حمایت حاصل کرنا اور شہروں کو اس آپریشن کے ردعمل سے محفوظ بنانے کے لیے حکمت عملی تیار کرنا شامل ہے۔

پہلے مرحلے میں حکومت نے ممنوعہ تحریکِ طالبان پاکستان کے اس گروہ اور اس کے سرکردہ افراد کو شناخت کر کے انہیں باقی شدت پسندوں سے الگ کیا جو ملا فضل اللہ کے وفادار ہیں اور رہنے کے لیے پر عزم ہیں۔

ایک سینئر فوجی افسر نے بی بی سی کو بتایا کہ گزشتہ چند ماہ کے دوران حکومت اور اس کی ایجنسیوں نے ممنوعہ ٹی ٹی پی کے سربراہ اور ان کے اہم کمانڈرز اور جنگجوؤں کے بارے میں تجزیاتی رپورٹس اور دیگر تفصیلات مرتب کر لی تھیں۔

ان فوجی افسر کے مطابق اس مشق کا مقصد اس آپریشن کے ہدف کو واضح اور صاف بنانا ہے، جو فضل اللہ اور اس کے وفادار ساتھیوں کی صورت میں سامنے آیا ہے۔

گذشتہ چند ہفتوں کے دوران سرکاری اداروں کو معلوم ہو چکا ہے کہ کون سے شدت پسند اس لڑائی میں فضل اللہ کا ساتھ نہیں دیں گے۔

حکومت ان شدت پسندں اور قبائل کے خلاف کوئی کارروائی کرنے کا ارادہ نہیں رکھتی۔ اس سے نا صرف اس آپریشن کا زمینی پھیلاؤ کم ہو سکے گا بلکہ مقامی سطح سے فوج کو جاسوسی میں بھی خاصی مدد ملے گی۔

تین مرحلے
پہلے مرحلے میں حکومت نے ممنوعہ تحریکِ طالبان پاکستان کے اس گروہ اور اس کے سرکردہ افراد کو شناخت کر کے انہیں باقی شدت پسندوں سے الگ کیا جو ملا فضل اللہ کے وفادار ہیں اور رہنے کے لیے پر عزم ہیں۔

دوسرا مرحلے میں اہم کام جو حکومت نے انجام دیا ہے وہ اس ممکنہ آپریشن کے لیے رازداری کے ساتھ سیاسی حمایت کا حصول ہے۔

تیسر مرحلے میں اہم کام شہروں کو اس آپریشن کے ردعمل کے لیے تیار کرنا تھا۔

اس بندوبست میں، ان فوجی افسر کے مطابق سول حکومت اور اس کے اداروں نے بھی بہت اہم کردار ادا کیا ہے۔

دوسرا اہم کام جو اس دوران حکومت نے انجام دیا ہے وہ اس ممکنہ آپریشن کے لیے رازداری کے ساتھ سیاسی حمایت کا حصول ہے۔

رازداری قائم رکھنے کے لیے حکومت نے ایسے افراد کو یہ ذمہ داری سونپی تھی جن کا فوجی کارروائی یا قبائلی علاقوں سے براہ راست کوئی تعلق نہیں ہے۔

ان میں وزیر ریلوے خواجہ سعد رفیق، وزیر منصوبہ بندی احسن اقبال اور وزیراعظم کے معاون خصوصی عرفان صدیقی شامل ہیں۔

اس کمیٹی کے ذریعے حکومت نے تقریباً تمام بڑی سیاسی جماعتوں سے رابطہ کیا تھا۔

اس کمیٹی نے جس جماعت سے براہِ راست رابطہ نہیں کیا وہ عمران خان کی پاکستان تحریک انصاف ہے۔

اس جماعت سے رابطہ نہ کرنے کی وجہ بتاتے ہوئے وزیراعظم کے معاون خصوصی اور اس کمیٹی کے رکن عرفان صدیقی نے کہا کہ اس موضوع پر وزیراعظم نواز شریف عمران خان کی رہائش گاہ پر اُن کے ساتھ براہ راست ملاقات کر چکے ہیں۔

یہ ملاقات دو ماہ قبل عمران خان کی اسلام آباد میں رہائشگاہ پر ہوئی تھی جب وزیراعظم میاں نواز شریف اچانک عمران خان کی رہائش گاہ پہنچ گئے تھے۔

حکومت نے وزیرستان میں فوجی کارروائی کے لیے تیسرا اہم کام شہروں کو اس آپریشن کے ردعمل کے لیے تیار کرنا تھا۔

اس مقصد کے لیے ایک ماہ قبل ہی وزارت داخلہ نے تمام بڑے شہروں اور اہم مقامات کے لیے سیکیورٹی منصوبہ تیار کر لیا تھا جس میں فوج کو اہم کردار دیا گیا تھا۔

اس منصوبے کے تحت اتوار کےروز جب ایک طرف مسلح افواج نے شمالی وزیرستان میں شدت پسندوں کےٹھکانوں کی جانب پیش قدمی کی تو اس سے پہلے ہی اسلام آباد کے تمام حساس مقامات پر فوج کے تازہ دم دستے تعینات کر دیے گئے تھے۔

ایک اہم سرکاری افسر کے مطابق اس طرح کے اقدامات ملک کے دیگر علاقوں کے لیے بھی طے کیے جا چکے ہیں جنہیں کسی بھی وقت بروئے کار لایا جا سکتا ہے۔

‮پاکستان‬ - ‭BBC Urdu‬ - ‮’حکومت نے آپریشن کے لیے 3 محاذوں پر تیاری کی‘‬*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

WebMaster said:


> Future terrorists and their supporters banned from PDF until the operation is over.



Good!


----------



## EasyNow

The timing of this operation couldn't have been better. 

TTP, ISIS and AQ are all mouthing off at the moment, high on their recent successes. But there is no sweeter a time to smash an enemy then when they feel at their strongest. 

ISIS have made a massive error by coming out into the open for a straight fight - and they've managed to piss EVERYONE off.

And unfortunately for TTP, ISIS' high profile campaign is draining a lot of the terror 'talent' into Iraq, leaving TTP alone up sh*t creek with only PA to keep them company. 

There will never be a better chance to stamp this much fundo filth from under Muslim feet. I sincerely urge the PAK forces - stamp down hard.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

Best of luck PA,hopefully operation can be executed cleanly with minimal collateral dmg in civilians and minimum casualities in armymen.


----------



## Berut

WishLivePak said:


> Do you think world will be upset if you kill top taliban guy?
> 
> But first you need good intelligence. Intelligence is also key to success for this operation.
> 
> Also we need to capture all uzbek, regardless if they look innocent at first. We don't need uzbeks in this country and 99.9% here are either aiding taliban or emboiled in attacking pakistan dkeectly


Yes they will be upset, well without taliban how come america will be able to stay in afghanistan? And exactly we should eliminate all those terrorists and I think this is the right time to seal the afghani border, no one should escape.



WebMaster said:


> Future terrorists and their supporters banned from PDF until the operation is over.


Operation Forum Liberation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WishLivePak

why indians so happy? the terrorists will seek heaven near indian embassy in afghan or go to india


----------



## Berut

PersonasNonGrata said:


> There will never be a better chance to stamp this much fundo filth from under Muslim feet. I sincerely urge the PAK forces - stamp down hard.


InshAllah



Zarvan said:


> Nawaz decision can turn into disaster if Imran Khan threatens to protest this decision it would be massive blow to this because Imran Khan is ruling KPK and it would be deadly for us


They don't really care about us, all Immi bhai can do is to line up some youthyas not for nation but for his MNS-MPA's, not taking anyone's side though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Berut

Fulcrum15 said:


> Well...that could get us in a diplomatic mess.
> 
> But hey...who's complaining.
> 
> As long as we don't kill or harm any Yanks over in A-stan, then I think we can handle the Afghan pressure. A few air strikes or boots in the ground (2-4 km inside Afghan territory) won't do any harm.


Boots to asses is what is required. Afghanistan is a safe heaven and army should do its best to seal the border, no one should escape.



ArmyBrat said:


> Correction plz.. It's #zarb-e-azb.. not zarb-e-azab..


corrected.



Aeronaut said:


> View attachment 35192
> View attachment 35193


I may have my differences on his political stance but he sure is a Man, a genuine Islamic scholar.


----------



## Berut

Armstrong said:


> Spoken like a true PPPliyaa !
> 
> Khan keh khilaaaf baaat key na aindaa tou......!








Yoothyas


----------



## Informant

Berut said:


> *Yoothyas*



As in Chuutyas? Hahah 

Feck yuuuuu PTI

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## Screambowl

I am just curious, why Pakistani military is not wanting to solve this problem via proxy war in those areas? A direct military action would be lethal for both?


----------



## Meengla

1) Only fools would advocate a direct Pakistani assault into Afg as some hot chase. Crossing international borders in hostile manner is not a trivial matter. Besides, Pakistani 'presence' in Afg since 2001 and Pak military capabilities are too limited to cause any major damage to the TTP hide outs in Afg. Much better to work with Amercans in Afg to get the best possible mileage.
2) PTI can't be ambivalent about this major operation. There is overwhelming support for the operation. In my opinion, any ambivalence is going to kill PTI as a national force for years to come.
3) The operation against NWA is a hot topic in this forum for years and I don't think the Karachi airport attack a week ago was the catalyst for the operation. If I were to guess I think a lot of factors are in play: The US withdrawl, the exodus of Karzai, the rise of ISIS in Iraq, the Modi-Nawaz meeting, the political checkmating of PTI by PMLN, the swelling anti-Taliban mood in Pakistan, the euphoria/hope with movies like 'WAAR'....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarrar

So it begins, May ALLAH help protect our Pakistan, protect & give strength to our jawans, AMEEN.


----------



## Humble Pakistani

Way to go... Do not let even one of the terrorists escape. They have played enough games now time to pay!


----------



## OrionHunter

> Our valiant armed forces have been tasked to eliminate these terrorists regardless of hue and color, along with their sanctuaries.


Regardless of hue and color? Not a chance. They'll not be touching the Afghan Taliban (Haqqani/Omar), LeT, JeM etc as these terror groups are considered the Army's 'strategic assets' and who have training camps in Waziristan, many of which operate along with the TTP etc. 

And therefore, not much is going to change unless* all *terror groups are eliminated. And that's not going to happen.


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Al Bhatti

ضرب عضب 
ضرب = hit
عَضْب = a cutting sword

Hit of a cutting sword

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

General Khalid Rabbani own son is among the troops fighting in NW as we speak right now



OrionHunter said:


> Regardless of hue and color? Not a chance. They'll not be touching the Afghan Taliban (Haqqani/Omar), LeT, JeM etc as these terror groups are considered the Army's 'strategic assets' and who have training camps in Waziristan, many of which operate along with the TTP etc.
> 
> And therefore, not much is going to change unless* all *terror groups are eliminated. And that's not going to happen.


Why do you think we would do this when they are not fighting against Pakistan when they are not doing anything


----------



## Jzaib

Pakistan should unite on this critical moment .. if we have to fight this bloody war .. we should give all the support to army and the government .... Pakistan should have help IDP's to settle and special efforts from KPK government is requied


----------



## Sugarcane

Good News - Army should try to avoid collateral damage, save and facilitate civilians. And for the p!gs just shoot them, no need to capture them, we don't have money to feed these p!gs in jails. 

By the way Imran Khan became Pakistan Khan or is still Taliban Khan?


----------



## acid rain

WishLivePak said:


> why indians so happy? the terrorists will seek heaven near indian embassy in afghan or go to india



We r happy because PA and most Pakistanis arent fundoos and have realised that there is nothing called a good terrorist. 

Lets hope pakistan flattens these Ttards this time round.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ejaz007

*Pakistan army launches assault in tribal area*

*Army says "comprehensive operation" launched in North Waziristan, killing fighters linked to Karachi attack.*

Pakistan army launches assault in tribal area - Central & South Asia - Al Jazeera English


----------



## Areesh

PTI still working as political front of TTP.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/478400615107002368


----------



## W.11




----------



## EagleEyes

Areesh said:


> PTI still working as political front of TTP.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/478400615107002368



This isn't about money, this is about Pakistan. The peanut aid is nothing to what we have suffered. I think we all know that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

*North Waziristan Operation Rumors*

According to Friday reports, local and foreign fighters, along with some 60,000 local tribesmen, have fled North Waziristan in anticipation of the start of Pakistani military options in the region. Many internally displaced persons (IDPs) were reportedly fleeing to Afghanistan. Locals estimate that 80 percent of local and foreign fighters have already left and an anonymous Pakistani intelligence official was quoted as saying that many militants were heading towards remote villages near the Afghan border and remote, mountainous areas near Birmal and Shawal. Locals: Local tribesmen also report that the Haqqani Network also appears to be less active and that a number of its fighters may have migrated to eastern Afghanistan. At least 6,000+ Pakistani refugees have arrived in Khost, Afghanistan, which they reportedly now consider to be safer than Pakistan.[1]
According to a Friday report, the Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI) has started shifting its rhetoric with respect to a military operation in North Waziristan; media outlets now report the PTI conditionally supports action against the TTP in North Waziristan.[2]


----------



## Zarvan

fatman17 said:


> *North Waziristan Operation Rumors*
> 
> According to Friday reports, local and foreign fighters, along with some 60,000 local tribesmen, have fled North Waziristan in anticipation of the start of Pakistani military options in the region. Many internally displaced persons (IDPs) were reportedly fleeing to Afghanistan. Locals estimate that 80 percent of local and foreign fighters have already left and an anonymous Pakistani intelligence official was quoted as saying that many militants were heading towards remote villages near the Afghan border and remote, mountainous areas near Birmal and Shawal. Locals: Local tribesmen also report that the Haqqani Network also appears to be less active and that a number of its fighters may have migrated to eastern Afghanistan. At least 6,000+ Pakistani refugees have arrived in Khost, Afghanistan, which they reportedly now consider to be safer than Pakistan.[1]
> According to a Friday report, the Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI) has started shifting its rhetoric with respect to a military operation in North Waziristan; media outlets now report the PTI conditionally supports action against the TTP in North Waziristan.[2]


So also post why these are rumors not reality sir


----------



## TheNoob

fatman17 said:


> *North Waziristan Operation Rumors*
> 
> According to Friday reports, local and foreign fighters, along with some 60,000 local tribesmen, have fled North Waziristan in anticipation of the start of Pakistani military options in the region. Many internally displaced persons (IDPs) were reportedly fleeing to Afghanistan. Locals estimate that 80 percent of local and foreign fighters have already left and an anonymous Pakistani intelligence official was quoted as saying that many militants were heading towards remote villages near the Afghan border and remote, mountainous areas near Birmal and Shawal. Locals: Local tribesmen also report that the Haqqani Network also appears to be less active and that a number of its fighters may have migrated to eastern Afghanistan. At least 6,000+ Pakistani refugees have arrived in Khost, Afghanistan, which they reportedly now consider to be safer than Pakistan.[1]
> According to a Friday report, the Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI) has started shifting its rhetoric with respect to a military operation in North Waziristan; media outlets now report the PTI conditionally supports action against the TTP in North Waziristan.[2]



What if imran khan gave them a secret signal through the suicidal report? e.e
WHAT IF HE IS WORKING FOR TTP?
WHAT IF HE IS THE POLITICAL WING OF TTP?
CAN YOU BELIEVE IT?!
OUR RANKS HAVE BEEN INFILTRATED BY TALIBAN IMRAN KHAN

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M.AsfandYar

TheNoob said:


> What if imran khan gave them a secret signal through the suicidal report? e.e
> WHAT IF HE IS WORKING FOR TTP?
> WHAT IF HE IS THE POLITICAL WING OF TTP?
> CAN YOU BELIEVE IT?!
> OUR RANKS HAVE BEEN INFILTRATED BY TALIBAN IMRAN KHAN


You Sure are NOOB.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WishLivePak

acid rain said:


> We r happy because PA and most Pakistanis arent fundoos and have realised that there is nothing called a good terrorist.
> dear sir, thank you for your reply. i hope you have good day today
> Lets hope pakistan flattens these Ttards this time round.


ok we can't carpet bomb... But I don't know... does carpet bombing really kill 60,000(amount lost to terrorists attacks?

perhaps then they'll stop driving with kids and women in their car. That's how they made US embarrassed and slowed their drones.

so dilemma, allow collateral damage for a bit to make them stop using human shields or save 10 civilians and risk losing 20 civilians to terrorists.. i hope you knkw what i mean


----------



## saiyan0321

pkuser2k12 said:


> *PTI FULLY SUPPORTS ARMY OPERATION *​
> 
> *Imran Khan (Official PTI PAGE) *
> 3 hours ago
> PTI Stand by our Armed forces.We are with Pak Army.
> Every Pakistani should pray for the success of Operation "Zarb-e-Azb " INSHA ALLAH we will free our Tribal Areas and Patriotic people of FATA from these terrorists forever INSHA ALLAH.
> 
> 
> 
> *Imran Khan (Official PTI PAGE) *
> 3 hours ago · ترمیم شدہ
> Every Pakistani should pray for the success of Operation " ضربِ عضب Zarb-e-Azb " INSHA ALLAH we will free our Tribal Areas and Patriotic people of FATA from these terrorists forever INSHA ALLAH.
> Together we can and We will.. INSHA ALLAH..
> Share this with your friends
> 
> 
> 
> *Imran Khan (Official PTI PAGE)‎‏‏ نے ‏‎Imran Khan (Official PTI PAGE)‎‏ کی ‏تصویر‏ شیئر کی ہے۔ *
> 3 hours ago
> Every Pakistani should pray for the success of Operation " ضربِ عضب Zarb-e-Azb " INSHA ALLAH we will free our Tribal Areas and Patriotic people of FATA from these terrorists forever INSHA ALLAH.
> Together we can and We will.. INSHA ALLAH..
> Share this with your friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SOURCE:*
> 
> 
> *IMRAN KHAN'S OFFICIAL FACEBOOK PAGE*
> 
> 
> 
> Imran Khan (Official PTI PAGE) | Facebook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/478258344788893696
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/478231974868295681
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/478246797844807680
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Leader @Jazzbot @chauvunist @RangerPK @Jzaib @Zarvan​




Thank God he came out with support. The statement should have come much earlier though but khair hai. dair aye par drust aye. Now he needs to unite his party in this too. Alvi is losing his mind.


----------



## Stealth



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## saiyan0321

Areesh said:


> PTI still working as political front of TTP.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/478400615107002368



No the operation came into being bcz the terrorists destroyed the peace talks with various attacks and killing 24 of our army soldiers and then blatantly attacked jinnah airport. Someboldy really shut this guy up. He is sounding like a D class conspiracy theorist.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

WHat the heck is Siraj Ul Haq harping about?

- Qaum ko bataya jaye muzakrat kyun fail hue.

-Humain aitemad main nhn lia gaya.

-Hum say poocha hi nhn gaya.

Just shut the fck up will you? 

Why don't these mullahs understand that this is not the time to raise these questions?

Bauhaut shauk hai muzakrat ka to jao waziristan hi ja kar beth jao.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarrar Alvi

Fulcrum15 said:


> WHat the heck is Siraj Ul Haq harping about?
> 
> - Qaum ko bataya jaye muzakrat kyun fail hue.
> 
> -Humain aitemad main nhn lia gaya.
> 
> -Hum say poocha hi nhn gaya.
> 
> Just shut the fck up will you?
> 
> Why don't these mullahs understand that this is not the time to raise these questions?
> 
> Bauhaut shauk hai muzakrat ka to jao waziristan hi ja kar beth jao.


usko itemad me lea jata to apna bcho ko waziristan se nikal laita inki hi MMA ki wja se ye sub gandh hua hai FATA me


----------



## Zarvan

Fulcrum15 said:


> WHat the heck is Siraj Ul Haq harping about?
> 
> - Qaum ko bataya jaye muzakrat kyun fail hue.
> 
> -Humain aitemad main nhn lia gaya.
> 
> -Hum say poocha hi nhn gaya.
> 
> Just shut the fck up will you?
> 
> Why don't these mullahs understand that this is not the time to raise these questions?
> 
> Bauhaut shauk hai muzakrat ka to jao waziristan hi ja kar beth jao.


This is the blunder which government has just made they should have taken KPK government on board and should have told Imran Khan why talks failed specially when few groups broke away from TTP sir if he refuses to support you are just looking at another disaster in the making

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## saiyan0321

Fulcrum15 said:


> WHat the heck is Siraj Ul Haq harping about?
> 
> - Qaum ko bataya jaye muzakrat kyun fail hue.
> 
> -Humain aitemad main nhn lia gaya.
> 
> -Hum say poocha hi nhn gaya.
> 
> Just shut the fck up will you?
> 
> Why don't these *mullahs understand* that this is not the time to raise these questions?
> 
> Bauhaut shauk hai muzakrat ka to jao waziristan hi ja kar beth jao.



Mullah understanding the situation does not compute.  

I have no idea. Bitch abt it afterwards but for now when the army is ready, when they have said openly they have made camps for the civilians then what is the problem?
HE wants to know why the muzakrat failed. Okay they failed bcz during peace talks those animals be-headed 24 of our soldiers in captivity. They failed bcz cease fire agreement was violated. They failed bcz they were unreasonable in their demands and were not flexible enough.


----------



## Dillinger

Zarvan said:


> This is the blunder which government has just made they should have taken KPK government on board and should have told Imran Khan why talks failed specially when few groups broke away from TTP sir if he refuses to support you are just looking at another disaster in the making



Here's what I don't get, how is this presumed and yet to occur resistance on IK's part going to deter the PA or the GOP? The people of the nation seem to be for it so it seems unlikely that IK can achieve much by swimming against the tide whatever the details of the failure of the peace talks maybe. Last but not the least, do you imagine that soldiers engaged in an active op are going to sit down and give IK a good listening to just because he raises a few objections, last I checked the PA is still not on board with listening to civilian authorities once its made up its mind. What exactly do you think IK could do to turn this into a "disaster"?


----------



## Hyperion

Oh - our beloved Khadam-e-PDF, the Emperor has a wish list of people for such a ban! 



WebMaster said:


> Future terrorists and their supporters banned from PDF until the operation is over.


----------



## hussain0216

Right or wrong, or whatever your beliefs are whether you support talks or not

Now the operation is started everyone must support the army

All Pakistani's must note the politicians, TV stations/people who didnt support us in our time of need


----------



## ibrahimtahir

In support of operation Zarb-e-Azb
our support will always be with you PAK ARMY

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

Security on high-alert across




















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/478451519126130688

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFalcon



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

Lt. Gen. Khalid Rabbani leading the soldiers in NWA. His own son is part of the contingent.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## saiyan0321

WebMaster said:


> Future terrorists and their supporters banned from PDF until the operation is over.



Thank you as this was needed. Being a PAKISTAN DEFENSE FORUM we need to assure that we are 100 percent behind them. kick out anybody that sympathizes with the terrorists.

Operation clean up PDF is at hand too.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bratva

Intelligence Officer Omar who is also nephew of Chief Justice Tassaduq hussain Jillani kidnapped from Multan in morning.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/478451521370083328

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khattak786

I think its time to eliminate those scums, but I think we should make sure they don't flee to Afghanistan, and also should stop their reinforcements from across the border, otherwise I don't think we are gonna succeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFalcon

Khattak786 said:


> I think its time to eliminate those scums, but I think we should make sure they don't flee to Afghanistan, and also should stop their reinforcements from across the border, otherwise I don't think we are gonna succeed.


We should start Sending our drones into Afghanistan after these rats


----------



## IceCold

Mullah Fazal-ullah managed to escape from Swat last time, operation was conducted and he was hiding in Afghanistan and no body did nothing about him. He returned, took the leadership of TTP and started bombing Pakistan again. If we cannot take out these scums, their is no point. If he manages to escape and take refuge in Afghanistan, this is where we would need to take a tough stand or else it will be all waste, the lives of our soldiers, their effort and the amount of money spent of this operation. 

I hope we hear good news of him being taken out by air strike.


----------



## Zarvan

IceCold said:


> Mullah Fazal-ullah managed to escape from Swat last time, operation was conducted and he was hiding in Afghanistan and no body did nothing about him. He returned, took the leadership of TTP and started bombing Pakistan again. If we cannot take out these scums, their is no point. If he manages to escape and take refuge in Afghanistan, this is where we would need to take a tough stand or else it will be all waste, the lives of our soldiers, their effort and the amount of money spent of this operation.
> 
> I hope we hear good news of him being taken out by air strike.


The Problem is he is not sitting in NW he is sitting in Afghanistan Army needs to increase intelligence the moment he comes close to our border for some meeting or any other purpose we have to target him there


----------



## Berut

Screambowl said:


> I am just curious, why Pakistani military is not wanting to solve this problem via proxy war in those areas? A direct military action would be lethal for both?


Well they had many meetings with political leaders and after the Karachi massacre there is no doubt left that whatever the political leaders offer the taliban will continue to attack the ordinary people and so time required a full scale operation in NW, they have brilliant minds on their desks and they know how this war would turn up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yesboss

I would like to see TTP's leadership taken down, kill fazal-ullah and all wherever they are, americans should carry out operation on the other side too, let them not settle anywhere and keep killing.


----------



## Berut

IceCold said:


> Mullah Fazal-ullah managed to escape from Swat last time, operation was conducted and he was hiding in Afghanistan and no body did nothing about him. He returned, took the leadership of TTP and started bombing Pakistan again. If we cannot take out these scums, their is no point. If he manages to escape and take refuge in Afghanistan, this is where we would need to take a tough stand or else it will be all waste, the lives of our soldiers, their effort and the amount of money spent of this operation.
> 
> I hope we hear good news of him being taken out by air strike.


our being killed in a gun fight would also be cool, that move was a political backfire and we cannot sustain anymore such ridiculous moves.



yesboss said:


> I would like to see TTP's leadership taken down, kill fazal-ullah and all wherever they are, americans should carry out operation on the other side too, let them not settle anywhere and keep killing.


americans wont risk it, balls issues, when its upto Pakistan they keep on asking to do more and when the ball is in their court suddenly a kapporas malfunction occurs.


----------



## IceCold

Zarvan said:


> The Problem is he is not sitting in NW he is sitting in Afghanistan Army needs to increase intelligence the moment he comes close to our border for some meeting or any other purpose we have to target him there



If he is sitting in Afghanistan, than declare Afghanistan as an enemy and strike there. Our defensive approach will increase the chances of failure many folds.


----------



## Horseman

Alhamdolillah they decided to do operation.retarded ganja delayed this operation till 9 months and gave time for preparation to terrorists.


----------



## Berut

OrionHunter said:


> Regardless of hue and color? Not a chance. They'll not be touching the Afghan Taliban (Haqqani/Omar), LeT, JeM etc as these terror groups are considered the Army's 'strategic assets' and who have training camps in Waziristan, many of which operate along with the TTP etc.
> 
> And therefore, not much is going to change unless* all *terror groups are eliminated. And that's not going to happen.


Pakistani establishment knows what is better for its country and sometimes time requires you to be lenient, we dont need to touch haqqani/afghan taliban as they are not our concern because they are not causing any real problem to Pakistan, Pakistan will do what is best for itself.


----------



## Stealth

*We (People of Pakistan) want funded terrorists LIVE in the custody of Military. We don't want to hear "We killed blaa blaa" We want to see leadership of TTP and other funded groups in the hand of military and the people of Pakistan will decide punishment and want to see LIVE PUNISHMENT (Telecast) around the world...-*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Berut

LoveIcon said:


> By the way Imran Khan became Pakistan Khan or is still Taliban Khan?


Still a youthya.



Stealth said:


> *We (People of Pakistan) want funded terrorists LIVE in the custody of Military. We don't want to hear "We killed blaa blaa" We want to see leadership of TTP and other funded groups in the hand of military and the people of Pakistan will decide punishment and want to see LIVE PUNISHMENT (Telecast) around the world...-*


that would be too mainstream.


----------



## Devil Soul

167 Terrorists Killed So Far, Says ISPR


----------



## Berut

Fulcrum15 said:


> Why don't these mullahs understand that this is not the time to raise these questions?
> 
> Bauhaut shauk hai muzakrat ka to jao waziristan hi ja kar beth jao.


Say no to Al-Bakistan 
SAY NO TO MULLAHS.


----------



## Zarvan

IceCold said:


> If he is sitting in Afghanistan, than declare Afghanistan as an enemy and strike there. Our defensive approach will increase the chances of failure many folds.


That is what I said the moment he comes near border and you get intelligence report he is sitting some where close to border send three F-16 or JF-17 Thunder loaded with Bombs and Cruise Missiles and also fire Babur from here

By the reports coming till now its seems its still Air Strikes no ground troops have entered NW

Security Update:* The Mamond tribe, based in Bajaur Agency, has vowed to assist the Pakistan Army in search operations and take-out actions against local and foreign terrorist elements.*


----------



## fatman17

MBRL's will be used for the first time against these 'vermin'

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jango

fatman17 said:


> MBRL's will be used for the first time against these 'vermin'



Well, it would be very useful for a mass op against a whole village, it surely will rain hell.

But I doubt we'd be using A-100, most probably some older systems


----------



## Berut

Zarvan said:


> That is what I said the moment he comes near border and you get intelligence report he is sitting some where close to border send three F-16 or JF-17 Thunder loaded with Bombs and Cruise Missiles and also fire Babur from here
> 
> By the reports coming till now its seems its still Air Strikes no ground troops have entered NW
> 
> Security Update:* The Mamond tribe, based in Bajaur Agency, has vowed to assist the Pakistan Army in search operations and take-out actions against local and foreign terrorist elements.*


Good news, Pak army surely needs a full support from local tribes to avoid collateral damage. And yes if america can attack iraq for its own interests then Pakistan should also clarify its position with afghanistan and should take very strict actions against taliban hideouts in afghanistan.



fatman17 said:


> View attachment 35220
> MBRL's will be used for the first time against these 'vermin'


Hell breaking out <3

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stealth

fatman17 said:


> View attachment 35220
> MBRL's will be used for the first time against these 'vermin'



How MBRL's use on Mountainy terrain ???? technically not effective because of high and low attitude... they are flying low....


----------



## Windjammer

*UPDATE- ZARB –E- AZB
16 JUNE 2014*

1. Security has been beefed up in all major cities and towns and at sensitive installations across the country by civil administration. Army troops have been alerted and forward placed to assist law enforcement agencies. They will remain at designated places and whenever asked by civil administration will be employed in case of emergency.
2. Early morning today 6 x hardcore Terrorists hideouts in Shawal, North Waziristan Agency were destroyed by jet aircrafts. In these precise strikes 27 x terrorists were killed. There is no civil population in the area. More details to follow.
3. Yesterday jet aircraft precise strikes in Degan- Boya in North Wazirastan were very successful in which 140 x terrorists were killed. Most of those killed are Uzbeks. Many ETIM terrorists and their affiliates have also been killed in the strikes. It was a massive blow to the terrorists and one of their main communication centre has been dismantled
4. Operation in North Waziristan Agency is progressing as per plan. No operation in civil populated areas has been started so far. North Wazirastan Agency has been isolated by deploying troops along its border with neighboring agencies and FATA regions to block any move of terrorists in and out of the Agency.
5. Troops have cordoned off all terrorists bases, including the town of Mirali and Miranshah. *7 X fleeing terrorists were killed on the outskirts of Mirali last night. In a separate sniper action by Special Service Group 3 x terrorists were killed, while laying IEDs close to Miranshah*
6. Security has been beefed up all along Pak-Afghan border to check terrorists fleeing from area. Afghan National Army and Afghan Border Police have also been requested to seal the border on their side to facilitate elimination of terrorists fleeing across the border. They have also been requested to initiate immediate measures to eliminate TTP terrorists and their sanctuaries in Kunar, Nuristan and other areas of Afghanistan.
7. 3 x soldiers were injured last night in exchange of fire with terrorists around Mirali
8. An orderly and dignified evacuation of civil population out of Agency is being ensured. Necessary Logistics and administrative arrangements for IDPs have been completed by Political Administration and Disaster Managmet Agency. Registration points and IDP camps have been established at Bannu

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

*ZarbEAzb: ETIM terrorists, affiliates killed in strikes, main communication centre dismantled: ISPR *

Army troops to take positions at sensitive places across Karachi from this evening, say Interior Ministry sources


----------



## Ra'ad

Time to remove it, once and for all! 
#Cancer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## H2O3C4Nitrogen

Can some body post some updated pics of the onfeild operation


----------



## Devil Soul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/478479420798140416
Press Release




No PR126/2014-ISPRDated: June 16, 2014
Rawalpindi - June 16, 2014: 


*UPDATE- ZARB –E- AZB
16 JUNE 2014*

1. Security has been beefed up in all major cities and towns and at sensitive installations across the country by civil administration. Army troops have been alerted and forward placed to assist law enforcement agencies. They will remain at designated places and whenever asked by civil administration will be employed in case of emergency.

2. Early morning today 6 x hardcore Terrorists hideouts in Shawal, North Waziristan Agency were destroyed by jet aircrafts. In these precise strikes 27 x terrorists were killed. There is no civil population in the area. More details to follow.

3. Yesterday jet aircraft precise strikes in Degan- Boya in North Wazirastan were very successful in which 140 x terrorists were killed. Most of those killed are Uzbeks. Many ETIM terrorists and their affiliates have also been killed in the strikes. It was a massive blow to the terrorists and one of their main communication centre has been dismantled

4. Operation in North Waziristan Agency is progressing as per plan. No operation in civil populated areas has been started so far. North Wazirastan Agency has been isolated by deploying troops along its border with neighboring agencies and FATA regions to block any move of terrorists in and out of the Agency.

5. Troops have cordoned off all terrorists bases, including the town of Mirali and Miranshah. 7 X fleeing terrorists were killed on the outskirts of Mirali last night. In a separate sniper action by Special Service Group 3 x terrorists were killed, while laying IEDs close to Miranshah

6. Security has been beefed up all along Pak-Afghan border to check terrorists fleeing from area. Afghan National Army and Afghan Border Police have also been requested to seal the border on their side to facilitate elimination of terrorists fleeing across the border. They have also been requested to initiate immediate measures to eliminate TTP terrorists and their sanctuaries in Kunar, Nuristan and other areas of Afghanistan.

7. 3 x soldiers were injured last night in exchange of fire with terrorists around Mirali

8. An orderly and dignified evacuation of civil population out of Agency is being ensured. Necessary Logistics and administrative arrangements for IDPs have been completed by Political Administration and Disaster Managmet Agency. Registration points and IDP camps have been established at Bannu

-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-


----------



## saiyan0321

Good. 7 scums sent to hell. Must be shocked to find only fire in their surrounding. I will really commend the armed forces if they make sure the internal cities dont get effected by this war..


----------



## farhan_9909

4 Soldier embraced shahadat due to IED's

Further more,27 More terrorist sent to hell

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

*Pakistan Military Wages Assault Against Militants*
By ISMAIL KHAN and DECLAN WALSHJUNE 15, 2014
PESHAWAR, Pakistan — Ending years of hesitation, Pakistan’s military on Sunday said it was launching a major military operation against the Pakistani Taliban and allied foreign militants at their main base in the tribal belt along the Afghan border.

The assault on North Waziristan, a lawless district that heavily armed militants have used as a sanctuary to stage attacks in Pakistan and Afghanistan, comes one week after an audacious Taliban assault on the country’s busiest airport, in Karachi, left at least 36 people dead.

But a military campaign was anticipated before the Karachi attack, and tens of thousands of residents have fled North Waziristan while the government has evacuated the families of officials posted to the area.

In a prelude to the announced offensive, Pakistani fighter jets pounded suspected militant hide-outs in North Waziristan early Sunday. The military said in a statement that it had killed 105 militants, mostly from Uzbekistan, but it was not possible to independently confirm the toll because Waziristan is inaccessible to most journalists.

Hours later, the military announced the start of a “comprehensive operation” against the Taliban on Sunday night. Militants in North Waziristan had “waged a war against the State of Pakistan,” the statement said, “disrupting our national life in all its dimensions.”

Yet the military offered no details about how many troops were involved or how the operation would be carried out.

Local news media reported that the prime minister, Nawaz Sharif, would address the lower house of Parliament on Monday to discuss the operation.

At least two opposition parties said they would support the drive, and there was a broad sentiment of support for the military on television and on social media.

“The time has come to reclaim our country,” Yasser Latif Hamdani, a lawyer from Lahore, wrote on Twitter.

Security officials in the major cities said they were bracing for possible Taliban reprisals, particularly in the form of suicide bombings, and announced increased security measures across the country.

The initial focus, though, is likely to be in the tribal belt, a notoriously treacherous area that has frustrated conventional armies since the days of the British Raj. In recent years only American drone strikes managed to successfully penetrate the militant presence in North Waziristan, although critics said they had come at a cost of civilian casualties and the inflaming of anti-American opinion across Pakistan.

Attempts by the Pakistani military to restrict the Taliban had limited success, either because the militants managed to flee into adjoining areas, or because the army was adhering to its much-criticized policy of siding with one militant group against another.

In the days after the Karachi assault, military officials hinted that plans were underway for a major operation in the northwestern tribal area. And last week, American drones attacked militant targets twice in the region after an almost six-month lull during which Pakistani officials tried and failed to negotiate a peace deal with the Taliban.

The military said it had been “tasked to eliminate these terrorists regardless of hue and color, along with their sanctuaries.”

Although an operation in North Waziristan is a longstanding demand of American officials, it also carries significant strategic and political risks for Pakistani political and military leaders.

Mr. Sharif worries that Taliban reprisals could focus on Punjab, the country’s wealthiest province and his electoral base. He tried to avoid a military campaign by initiating peace talks with the Taliban in February, but that initiative effectively collapsed amid Taliban infighting and continued suicide bombings in Pakistan’s major cities that were apparently the work of Taliban splinter groups.

The military, at the same time, intends to disable the Taliban while not upsetting its relationship with other groups — a delicate demand in a fight that is likely to be waged, at least in its early stages, with artillery salvos and fighter jet attacks.

Pakistani intelligence has traditionally had a close relationship with theHaqqani network, a powerful militant group based in North Waziristan that has close ties to both the Afghan and Pakistani Taliban, and which has generally avoided attacking the army. Haqqani militants were believed to have held Sgt. Bowe Bergdahl for much of his five years in captivity, until his release on May 31 in exchange for five Taliban commanders.

Initial indications from the military were that it would focus its firepower on the other jihadis, particularly Uzbeks affiliated with the Islamic Movement of Uzbekistan, which claimed responsibility for the attack on the Karachi airport.

The military said the airstrikes on Sunday morning hit an Uzbek base and seven other targets that were “linked with planning” the Karachi attack.

Among the targets of Sunday’s air attacks was a house where Abdur Rehman, a senior commander of the Islamic Movement of Uzbekistan, was believed to be staying, said the security official in Peshawar. “We don’t know if he was there, but it has been hit,” the official said.

Away from the tribal belt, Pakistanis were bracing for possible reprisals. Army officers were ordered to secure prominent locations in the capital of Islamabad, television channels reported. Security at jails across the country was stepped up.

The police in Karachi, the country’s largest city, said they were on high alert.

Though military operations in the tribal areas, and in areas in the northwest of Pakistan like Swat, have led to an influx of ethnic Pashtuns to Sindh Province, which includes Karachi, the provincial government said it did not have any plan in place to prepare for people fleeing the conflict.

Syed Waqar Mehdi, a special assistant to the Sindh chief minister, said the authorities there were awaiting orders from the federal government. “But,” he added, “we will not accept terrorists entering the province” in the guise of internal refugees.

In the tribal belt, the military announcement was met with widespread trepidation. “The government should have informed us before launching an operation,” Abdul Rehman Wazir, a cloth merchant said by telephone from Miram Shah, the main town in North Waziristan. “We have started packing but we don’t know if we will be able to leave safely.”

Early Sunday, officials estimated that 70,000 residents of North Waziristan had fled into adjoining areas. Afghan officials estimated that 6,000 had crossed into Khost, an Afghan province that borders North Waziristan.

One Taliban member vowed to retaliate after the overnight airstrikes. “We will certainly avenge the killing of both our fighters and innocent civilians,” said the commander, who spoke on the condition of anonymity when reached by telephone because he is not an official Taliban spokesman.

Correction: June 16, 2014
An earlier version of this article misspelled the given name of a lawyer from Lahore. His name is Yasser Latif Hamdani, not Yasir.

Ismail Khan reported from Peshawar, and Declan Walsh from Dublin. Ihsanullah Tipu Mehsud and Salman Masood contributed reporting from Islamabad, Pakistan, and Saba Imtiaz from Karachi, Pakistan.
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/06/16/world/asia/pakistan.html?smid=tw-share&_r=0

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/478486015745613824

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/478486261661827072


----------



## Screambowl

Berut said:


> Well they had many meetings with political leaders and after the Karachi massacre there is no doubt left that whatever the political leaders offer the taliban will continue to attack the ordinary people and so time required a full scale operation in NW, they have brilliant minds on their desks and they know how this war would turn up.



But ISI is very good in espionage and sabotage operations, they must have found a solution to change the ideology. It takes time in such operations but a direct assault will hamper the economy. According to me, what ever happened in Karachi was only to provoke Pakistani military and target the economy.


----------



## HRK

Tiger Awan said:


> KPK government not to assist in war against Terrorism
> 
> خیبرپختونخوا حکومت دہشتگردی کے خلاف جنگ میں اب مزید تعاون نہیں کرے گی، سراج الحق – ایکسپریسس اردو



than goodbye KPK gov ....


----------



## Areesh

Tiger Awan said:


> KPK government not to assist in war against Terrorism
> 
> خیبرپختونخوا حکومت دہشتگردی کے خلاف جنگ میں اب مزید تعاون نہیں کرے گی، سراج الحق – ایکسپریسس اردو



Then impose governor raj in the province. Enough with their bullshit.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Horseman

Army will be deployed in sensitive areas of Karachi, according to _Express News_.

*Sindh Assembly passes resolution supporting N Waziristan operation*

*KARACHI: The Sindh Assembly passed a resolution unanimously supporting the army operation in North Waziristan,Express Newsreported.*

The resolutions presented individually by both Muttahida Qaumi Movement (MQM) and Pakistan Peoples Party (PPP) and was presented during a Sindh Assembly session, chaired by speaker Agha Siraj Durrani.

Dr Sikandar Mandhro presented the resolution on behalf of the PPP, while Irum Azeem Farooque presented it on behalf of the MQM.

The Sindh government expressed support for the operation, adding that the whole country is supporting it.

Mandhro and Farooque also requested the Sindh government to make the necessary arrangements to prepare for a potential backlash of Operation Zarb-e-Azb.
Sindh Assembly passes resolution supporting N Waziristan operation – The Express Tribune


----------



## HRK

Sprit of 1965 needed most this time .....


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rashid.sarwar

6 soldiers martyred 3 seriously injured when their vehicle hit a mine


----------



## Devil Soul

*The Express Tribune* ‏
(Live) Operation Zarb-e-Azb updates: 6 soldiers killed, 3 injured in IED


----------



## Screambowl

Horseman said:


> Army will be deployed in sensitive areas of Karachi, according to _Express News_.
> 
> *Sindh Assembly passes resolution supporting N Waziristan operation*
> 
> *KARACHI: The Sindh Assembly passed a resolution unanimously supporting the army operation in North Waziristan,Express Newsreported.*
> 
> The resolutions presented individually by both Muttahida Qaumi Movement (MQM) and Pakistan Peoples Party (PPP) and was presented during a Sindh Assembly session, chaired by speaker Agha Siraj Durrani.
> 
> Dr Sikandar Mandhro presented the resolution on behalf of the PPP, while Irum Azeem Farooque presented it on behalf of the MQM.
> 
> The Sindh government expressed support for the operation, adding that the whole country is supporting it.
> 
> Mandhro and Farooque also requested the Sindh government to make the necessary arrangements to prepare for a potential backlash of Operation Zarb-e-Azb.
> Sindh Assembly passes resolution supporting N Waziristan operation – The Express Tribune



Does federal government first need to pass all the resolutions in the respected provinces before executing such operations or such supportive resolutions are needed?


----------



## farhan_9909

Again lack of MRAPs will increase the soldier casaulties.


----------



## xyxmt

iPhone said:


> Negative k. The govt is still very much gutless and hasn't shown any spine. Otherwise Nawaz would have made a national address and launched the operation by giving the armed forces an approval and an order on national television.
> 
> That coward is hiding in his palace while the armed forces are making public declarations. He's such a coward, he's afraid of the TTP so he will not announce any action against them. And luckily, he's just as afraid of the army so he won't get in their way when they decide to take action.
> 
> God speed to PA in their sole endeavors against this menace.



Along with the news of operation on national Tv he should also tell everyone a detailed plan and routes our army will take, also a good idea to list all the offensive equipment and their GPS location with detailed specs. I am glad you are not the PM

p.s. if a chutia anchor or a so-called foolish tajzia nigar says something stupid on a talk show that doesnt mean its a wise thing to do.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Screambowl said:


> Does federal government first need to pass all the resolutions in the respected provinces before executing such operations or such supportive resolutions are needed?


its just for showing support no resolution is needed if pm decides to do something

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

online terror sympathisers using false propaganda

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## xyxmt

iPhone said:


> That's what I'm telling you that he did not give the army a go ahead other wise he or any of his chamcha would have come on TV to announce such an order, and get a political mileage out of it.
> 
> This army is doing this because they have to and this coward is afraid to even tell them no. He's basically such sitting on the sidelines. If the operation is a success, Insh'allah, which it will be, this coward is gonna come out acting all tough, and will take credit for it. If, go forbid, the operation doesn't achieve its goals, this bastard is going to side with the ttp. What a disgrace this national leader is.



if khuda na khwasts this operation goes wrong, I will wait for you rant about how dare NS approved the operation.
hypocrisy is not a quality by birth, it is an acquired art.


----------



## Sugarcane



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ReFixman



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

Army deployment likely in Multan and Lahore #*ZarbEAzb*

2 US consulate employees arrested from Multan Cantt area , reports DAWN TV


----------



## Chak Bamu

PTI core committee haa FINALLY decided to support operation Zarb-e-Azb. Whew...


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

TTP playing punjabi card finally, inviting Sindhis, pathan and balochis to burn Islamabad and Lahore. Also invited "islam loving" punjabis to join them.


----------



## Deltaviper

finally, pti getting some sense back, because they know it could be political suicide if they oppose military op. 
But on a separate note, check how Dr. Alvi took an about turn on his stance !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Screambowl

xyxmt said:


> if khuda na khwasts this operation goes wrong, I will wait for you rant about how dare NS approved the operation.
> hypocrisy is not a quality by birth, it is an acquired art.



Even I am surprized how quickly Military has responded. I am not saying, this operation is a wrong decision, because I don't if it is right or wrong. I am only wondering that intelligence could have done it without firing a single bullet.


----------



## Stealth

PAKISTAN AIRFORCE SHOULD STRIKE INSIDE AFGHANISTAN otherwise this operation will completely fail... these a***** getting $$ from consulations and ANA also they are providing shelters to all these terrorist regimes....


----------



## Screambowl

LoveIcon said:


> Army deployment likely in Multan and Lahore #*ZarbEAzb*
> 
> 2 US consulate employees arrested from Multan Cantt area , reports DAWN TV


 Martial Law?


----------



## Sugarcane

Sindh govt set to call Army for #*Karachi* security #*ZarbEAzb*



Screambowl said:


> Martial Law?



Can you spare this thread?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Screambowl

LoveIcon said:


> Sindh govt set to call Army for #*Karachi* security #*ZarbEAzb*
> 
> 
> 
> *Can you spare this thread?*


I have no such intention of destroying this thread. I don't troll on serious issues.


----------



## xyxmt

Screambowl said:


> Even I am surprized how quickly Military has responded. I am not saying, this operation is a wrong decision, because I don't if it is right or wrong. I am only wondering that intelligence could have done it without firing a single bullet.



the enemy is too widespread, the area is too big, and there is no single enemy and is constantly on the move, so it would be very hard to neutralize it simply by intelligence alone. so it would be attacks as soon as they get intelligence.


----------



## Stealth

Airforce is on standby... Airforce pinpoint strike on Call on Demand on intel provided by on group Intel and Troops


----------



## Screambowl

xyxmt said:


> the enemy is too widespread, the area is too big, and there is no single enemy and is constantly on the move, so it would be very hard to neutralize it simply by intelligence alone. so it would be attacks as soon as they get intelligence.



I was basically talking about sabotaging the leaders. May be talks are still there, and at gun point they will ask the leaders to surrender.


----------



## Multani

Berut said:


> ISPR has confirmed that the government has given them the green signal and they have code-named it "operation zarb-e-azb", may Allah SWT be with our forces, ameen.



Ameen

The Pakistan Army has chosen a classic Arabic Phrase as the name for this operation, ma sha Allah


----------



## Zarvan

Chak Bamu said:


> PTI core committee haa FINALLY decided to support operation Zarb-e-Azb. Whew...


Now we should go hope everything becomes alright and those who surrender their legal demand should be accepted because if that didn't happen you would be able to clear NW but this war will not end so we need long term policy now and Army if using terms related to HAZRAT MUHAMMAD SAW than it need to make sure the laws are also implemented other wise this using of name will start going against them and finally what about Fazlullah as long as he operates from Afghanistan no success will be achieved we need to work on intelligence and the moment he comes close to border for something we have to take him out



Multani said:


> Ameen
> 
> The Pakistan Army has chosen a classic Arabic Phrase for this operation, ma sha Allah


Not just Arab phrase basically using name of RASOOL SAW


----------



## Multani

Zarvan said:


> Now we should go hope everything becomes alright and those who surrender their legal demand should be accepted because if that didn't happen you would be able to clear NW but this war will not end so we need long term policy now and Army if using terms related to HAZRAT MUHAMMAD SAW than it need to make sure the laws are also implemented other wise this using of name will start going against them and finally what about Fazlullah as long as he operates from Afghanistan no success will be achieved we need to work on intelligence and the moment he comes close to border for something we have to take him out
> 
> 
> Not just Arab phrase basically using name of RASOOL SAW



His SAWAS blessed sword

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

Unprecedented security measures across the country as Operation #*ZarbEAzb* progresses

The Murtad Army

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Crypto

Hi All,
Can we keep this thread for operation related discussion only?
Please vent your anger against political parties in different threads.

By the way PTI agreed to support operation in NW in Feburary 2014 and today's CEC meeting confirmed the same - 
PTI sides with army, supports North Waziristan operation
Their issue is probably communication related so they could prepare.

Anyways let's keep this thread for Zarbe-e-azb updates only.


----------



## Multani

LoveIcon said:


> Unprecedented security measures across the country as Operation #*ZarbEAzb* progresses
> 
> The Murtad Army



in sha Allah, Quraan Paak ke sadqe, Allah give victory to our soldiers over those khawarij who are the enemies of Islam and Muslims

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sugarcane

Operation #*ZarbEAzb* to continue till all terrorists eliminated: PM


----------



## Devil Soul

Army troops start rolling out of Malir Cantt, to be deployed at sensitive places across Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul




----------



## Jango

Haha, yeh ganja phir ja raha hai?

Aur bhai jan base to pata chal gaya hai har banday ko...kia chua rahay ho? :p


----------



## OrionHunter

Berut said:


> Pakistani establishment knows what is better for its country and sometimes time requires you to be lenient, we dont need to touch haqqani/afghan taliban as they are not our concern because they are not causing any real problem to Pakistan, Pakistan will do what is best for itself.


That's the problem! ALL terror groups are linked to one another and even use each others resources like training camps etc. Many have affiliations to multifarious groups. You can't separate water from milk, can you?

They're all mixed up and up to no good with dozens of breakaway factions that are now aligned to forces inimical to Pakistan's interests.

If you need to eradicate terror, then you need to go after ALL terror groups, otherwise it will be back to square one sooner than later.


----------



## Devil Soul

*‘WE WILL BURN ISLAMABAD AND LAHORE’*



JUN 16 2014



BY NAZAR UL ISLAM





_TTP spokesman Shahidullah Shahid. Naseer Azam—AFP_

*PAKISTANI TALIBAN WARN GOVERNMENT TO PREPARE FOR THE WORST, AND THREATEN ATTACKS ON PUNJAB PROVINCE AND FEDERAL CAPITAL.*
The government’s “palaces” in Islamabad and Lahore will soon be burnt to ashes, said the spokesman for the Tehreek-e-Taliban Pakistan following the launch of a military operation in North Waziristan.

Refusing to comment on the hundreds of reported casualties in the operation so far, Shahidullah Shahid said the TTP blamed Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif and the provincial government of Punjab for the loss of “innocent” lives. “We hold Nawaz Sharif government and Punjab establishment fully responsible for losses of life and property of tribal Muslims as a result of this operation,” he said. “The retaliatory activities by mujahideen will make you a symbol of abomination by the wish of God,” he added. “To rid us of the clutches of these tyrants, we invite all Baloch, Sindhis, Pakhtuns and Islam-loving Punjabis to unite with us.”

The TTP spokesman said the government’s decision to launch the operation had violated the Pakistani people’s wishes for peace. “The Government of Pakistan and the infidel Army have rubbed in the dust the wishes of Pakistani people for peace. They have launched the Zarb-e-Azb operation in North Waziristan on the directions of their western masters,” he alleged.

“Now mujahideen of Islam and the Pakistan government are pitted against each other all over the country,” he said, adding, “Any important government installation or institution could become the target of mujahideen.”

Shahid added: “We also want to make it clear to the rulers of Pakistan that you are killing tribal children [by launching this operation], and, by God, we will soon shake your palaces in Islamabad and Lahore and burn those to ashes. We are eyeing victory with the help of God, and you will become a joke for the world.”

The TTP spokesman also claimed that the time for talks had now passed. “Keep this in mind that you will wish to hold dialogue and seek peace. But [when you do], it will be too late.”
‘We Will Burn Islamabad and Lahore’ ‹ Newsweek Pakistan


----------



## Side-Winder

The biggest threat to our troops is the IEDs... today 6 soldiers fell victim to a blast

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Panther 57

Devil Soul said:


>


please remove. @WebMaster


----------



## Pandora

Devil Soul said:


> *‘WE WILL BURN ISLAMABAD AND LAHORE’*
> 
> 
> 
> JUN 16 2014
> 
> 
> 
> BY NAZAR UL ISLAM
> 
> 
> *The TTP spokesman also claimed that the time for talks had now passed. “Keep this in mind that you will wish to hold dialogue and seek peace. But [when you do], it will be too late.”*
> ‘We Will Burn Islamabad and Lahore’ ‹ Newsweek Pakistan



Isnt this the same phatu that said we are still interested in peace talk after PAF bombed TTP A$$ to smithereens in NWA.


----------



## Devil Soul

Leading by example: Lt.Gen Khalid rabbani who is leading NW OPERATION zarbe-e-azb his son is among fighting troops.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Multani

Devil Soul said:


> *‘WE WILL BURN ISLAMABAD AND LAHORE’*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JUN 16 2014
> 
> 
> 
> BY NAZAR UL ISLAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _TTP spokesman Shahidullah Shahid. Naseer Azam—AFP_
> 
> *PAKISTANI TALIBAN WARN GOVERNMENT TO PREPARE FOR THE WORST, AND THREATEN ATTACKS ON PUNJAB PROVINCE AND FEDERAL CAPITAL.*
> The government’s “palaces” in Islamabad and Lahore will soon be burnt to ashes, said the spokesman for the Tehreek-e-Taliban Pakistan following the launch of a military operation in North Waziristan.
> 
> Refusing to comment on the hundreds of reported casualties in the operation so far, Shahidullah Shahid said the TTP blamed Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif and the provincial government of Punjab for the loss of “innocent” lives. “We hold Nawaz Sharif government and Punjab establishment fully responsible for losses of life and property of tribal Muslims as a result of this operation,” he said. “The retaliatory activities by mujahideen will make you a symbol of abomination by the wish of God,” he added. “To rid us of the clutches of these tyrants, we invite all Baloch, Sindhis, Pakhtuns and Islam-loving Punjabis to unite with us.”
> 
> The TTP spokesman said the government’s decision to launch the operation had violated the Pakistani people’s wishes for peace. “The Government of Pakistan and the infidel Army have rubbed in the dust the wishes of Pakistani people for peace. They have launched the Zarb-e-Azb operation in North Waziristan on the directions of their western masters,” he alleged.
> 
> “Now mujahideen of Islam and the Pakistan government are pitted against each other all over the country,” he said, adding, “Any important government installation or institution could become the target of mujahideen.”
> 
> Shahid added: “We also want to make it clear to the rulers of Pakistan that you are killing tribal children [by launching this operation], and, by God, we will soon shake your palaces in Islamabad and Lahore and burn those to ashes. We are eyeing victory with the help of God, and you will become a joke for the world.”
> 
> The TTP spokesman also claimed that the time for talks had now passed. “Keep this in mind that you will wish to hold dialogue and seek peace. But [when you do], it will be too late.”
> ‘We Will Burn Islamabad and Lahore’ ‹ Newsweek Pakistan



these TTP have no shame in lying. The are hypocrites. They take God's name in vain. They are shameless.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## silent poison

ISPR said Monday that six soldiers have been killed and three injured due to an Improvised Explosive Device (IED) explosion between the Afghan border and Ghulam Khan Tehsil in North Wazirstan Agency

#Update


----------



## Devil Soul

*The Express Tribune*(Live) Army troops on the move from Malir Cantt, to be deployed in Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## farhan_9909

13 more sent to hell

Total Sent to hell so far :180 murtads


> *13 militants killed*
> In the fresh strike, security officials said 13 suspected militants were reportedly killed in the Shawal area in an air strike. The militants were reportedly seeking refuge in an abandoned primary school in the area. The dead include six Uzbeks, the officials added.



N Waziristan operation: 13 militants killed in fresh air strike - Pakistan - DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sherlock Holmes

Pakistan Zindabad Pakistan Army Zindabad


----------



## W.11

this is Hisb Ul Tehrir banner in Karachi, find any resemblence  (PTI)






*Money for operation: PTI MNA*
“Pakistan Tehreek-i-Insaf (PTI) was not aware of this. We were not informed that a wide scale operation will be launched in North Waziristan,” PTI MNA Dr Arif Alvi said, adding that this is a ‘money for operation’ exchange.

He added that his party has always maintained that an operation of this scale will result in a large influx of refugees in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, where his party forms government. “The government should have told us so we could have prepared for this.”

He criticised the Pakistan Muslim League Nawaz (PML-N) for what he said was a move to appease the US government which has linked aid to an operation of this nature.

“The PML-N government did not tell the public and the opposition why the talks failed. We do not know about the dimension of this operation.”

He also said that groups such as the Haqqani network have no war with Pakistan and are being isolated without reason. “Does the government want to burn all cards for the incoming government in Afghanistan?” He suggested that there should be a surgical and precise operation as a large scale strike would result in the death of innocents.


----------



## Sugarcane

*June 16, 6:46pm*

At no cost will the country become a safe haven for terrorists, says Nawaz.

………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………

*June 16, 6:43pm*

Abdul Qadir Baloch will be assigned to manage the facilitation of the Internally Displaced Persons.

PM Nawaz expects the tribes to play an important part in this operation.

………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………

*June 16, 6:42pm*

PM requests religious leaders to play their role in eradicating extremism from the country.

………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………

*June 16, 6:41pm*

The PM added that blood was spilled in Karachi and Islamabad despite our peace efforts.

Media and oppostion parties should stand united with the government and the armed forces.

………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………

*June 16, 6:38pm*

All the decisions were taken in consultation with all stakeholders, including the armed forces, he says.

………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………

*June 16, 6:36pm*

To give peace a chance, we decided to start negotiations with the militants. However, our sincere efforts were not reciprocated, says Nawaz.

………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………

*June 16, 6:34pm*

Nawaz says the operation will not end until all terrorists are eliminated.

………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………

*June 16, 6:33pm*

PM Nawaz has arrived at the National Assembly.

………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………

*June 16, 6:24pm*

US embassy has announced its support for the army operation in North Waziristan, _Express News_ reported.

The embassy further stated that the US will support all steps being taken to stabilise Pakistan.

………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………

*June 16, 6:09pm*

Army troops on the move from Malir Cantt; to be deployed in Karachi, _Express News_ reports.






_Express News screengrab of army troops on the move._

………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………

*June 16, 5:59pm*

The house has gone into break, but it looks like the floor is getting ready for the briefing.

Adviser to the PM on Foreign Affairs Sartaj Aziz is present at the National Assembly as well as Minister for Defence Khawaja Asif.

Imran Khan’s speech writer has also been spotted in the gathering.

………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………

*June 16, 5:35pm*

The session of the National Assembly, which was to see the prime minister brief parliament (and the nation) on the operation under way in North Waziristan, began at 4:22pm.

The session is being chaired by Speaker Sardar Ayaz Sadiq.

So far, the session has only seen speeches on the budget – no sign of the prime minister yet.

………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………

*June 16, 5:21pm*

Army will deployed in all major cities of Pakistan, _Express News_ reports.

………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………

*June 16, 4:25pm*

As the army launches arguably its toughest operation yet against militants in the country’s restive tribal region, _The Express Tribune_ takes a look back at previous major operations launched to root out militancy in the past 10 years.

………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………

*June 16, 3:42pm*

Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf supports the operation in North Waziristan, _Express News_ reports.

According to ISPR, six soldiers were killed while three others were injured in an IED explosion near Ghulam Khan town near Afghan border in North Waziristan tribal region.

………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………

*June 16, 3:20pm*

Army will be deployed in sensitive areas of Karachi, according to _Express News_.

………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………

*June 16, 3:12pm*

PM Nawaz Sharif is expected to address the National Assembly at 4pm on the ongoing operation in North Waziristan.






_A Pakistan army vehicle heads towards North Waziristan. PHOTO: AFP_

………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………

*June 16, 2:50pm*

Giving details about yesterday’s offensive, the ISPR press release states that 140 militants – mostly Uzbek – were killed in precise air strikes in Degan-Boya area of North Waziristan.

“Many East Turkestan Islamic Movement (ETIM) terrorists and their affiliates have also been killed in the strikes. It was a massive blow to the terrorists and one of their main communication centres has been dismantled,” the ISPR states.

Around seven fleeing terrorists were also killed on the outskirts of Mirali last night. In a separate sniper action by Special Service Group, three terrorists were killed when they were planting IEDs close to Miranshah

Three soldiers were injured last night in exchange of fire between army men and terrorists around Mirali.

………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………

*June 16, 2:39pm*

“We will rid the country of terrorists,” Army Chief General Raheel Sharif says, speaking about the operation in North Waziristan. He adds that the operation will continue until all terrorists are eliminated.






_Pakistani soldiers heading towards North Waziristan. PHOTO: AFP_

………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………

*June 16, 2:31pm*

Our defence correspondent Kamran Yousaf tells us that at least seven suspected militants were killed in the Shawal area in the first ground encounter between security forces and militants since the army moved into North Waziristan Agency.

A senior security official tells _The Express Tribune_ that a shootout took place in early hours on Monday.

This is the first reported encounter between the army and militants on the ground as earlier militants were killed in air strikes.

Giving details about the operation, the official tells our defence correspondent that militants were surrounded by the army in the overnight raid with the intention to capture them alive. However, the official adds, the militants opened fired and were killed in the shootout.

………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………

*June 16, 2:25pm*

The Sindh Assembly passes a unanimous resolution, supporting army operation in North Waziristan.

For more details, read here.

………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………

*June 16, 2:22pm*

The press release further states: “Operation in North Waziristan Agency is progressing as per plan. No operation in civil populated areas has been started so far. North Waziristan Agency has been isolated by deploying troops along its border with neighbouring agencies and Fata regions to block any move of terrorists in and out of the Agency.”






_A Pakistan Army convoy heads towards North Waziristan in Bannu district. PHOTO: AFP_

………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………

*June 16, 2:18pm*

ISPR says security has been beefed up in all major cities and towns and at sensitive installations across the country by civil administration.

“Army troops have been alerted and forward placed to assist law enforcement agencies. They will remain at designated places and whenever asked by civil administration will be employed in case of emergency,” ISPR adds.

………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………

*June 16, 2:15pm*

In its latest press release, ISPR says jet aircraft destroyed six hideouts in Shawal, killing 27 suspected militants. “There was no civil population in the area,” the press release states.

………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………

*June 16, 10:52am*

Defence Minister Khawaja Asif says this operation will continue till the surrender or elimination of enemy.

………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………

*June 16, 10:35am*

Pakistan Air Force launches fresh air strikes in North Waziristan as part of Zarb-e-Azb operation - a long-awaited offensive to eliminate militants from their border stronghold.

A local security official says fighter jets bombed two buildings west of Miranshah – the main town of North Waziristan – early Monday killing at least 10 Uzbek militants who were sheltering in them.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sugarcane

Zarvan said:


>



Yaar don't make troll posts in serious thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghoul

Lol at TTP playing the ethnic card now. Perhaps they can sense their impending doom. As the urdu saying goes: "geedar ki jab maut aati hai toh woh shehr ki taraf bhagta hai".

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Irfan Baloch

haj9211 said:


> Lol at TTP playing the ethnic card now. Perhaps they can sense their impending doom. As the urdu saying goes: "geedar ki jab maut aati hai toh woh shehr ki taraf bhagta hai".


absolute hypocrites and SOBs they are.. they will go down every dirty trick and shameless lie to make others look bad.


the bastards forget that their most effective and substantial element consists of LeJ and Sipah Sahabah etc commonly known as Punjabi taliban.


----------



## VCheng

Irfan Baloch said:


> absolute hypocrites and SOBs they are.. they will go down every dirty trick and shameless lie to make others look bad.
> 
> 
> the bastards forget that their most effective and substantial element consists of LeJ and Sipah Sahabah etc commonly known as Punjabi taliban.



Isn't everything fair in love and war? The TTP can only be expected to try and play every dirty trick they possibly can. It would be naive to expect otherwise, wouldn't you agree Sir?


----------



## Irfan Baloch

VCheng said:


> Isn't everything fair in love and war? The TTP can only be expected to try and play every dirty trick they possibly can. It would be naive to expect otherwise, wouldn't you agree Sir?


I dont know VC

its Islam... 

I really dont know how to agree.
I am reluctant to say yes
its Islam VC its Islam...


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

haj9211 said:


> Lol at TTP playing the ethnic card now. Perhaps they can sense their impending doom. As the urdu saying goes: "geedar ki jab maut aati hai toh woh shehr ki taraf bhagta hai".



Finally they are playing ethnic card, seem like last attempt for desperate group. Considering 80% of their victims are pashtuns.


----------



## VCheng

Irfan Baloch said:


> I dont know VC
> 
> its Islam...
> 
> I really dont know how to agree.
> I am reluctant to say yes
> its Islam VC its Islam...



That is the claim, but reality is as ugly as I have mentioned above.

The problem is that not many people have the capacity to see through this farce.


----------



## Zarvan

Imran Khan speech in Parliament he is not whole heatedly supporting operation and if things go wrong it would be now be disaster for Army and Government they have to make sure no terrorism takes place but if things remain pretty much same only 30 to 40 % are decreased than you are just looking at disaster in the making @Aeronaut @Oscar @Slav Defence @balixd and others


----------



## SrNair

Wish you all the best.Dont stop until all of them are finished.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

VCheng said:


> That is the claim, but reality is as ugly as I have mentioned above.
> 
> The problem is that not many people have the capacity to see through this farce.


you know what? they dont want to be called heretics

when even raising concerns about abuse of blasphemy is considered blasphemy when questioning the blasphemy law is considered blasphemy and can get you killed then..

how come anyone can see beyond Islam? there is a danger of loosing the head.
I am just being a sour looser here.. not just because the fanatics have used false news and built their propaganda but also because even .. rich, educated and articulate people willingly fed on shit which was offered to them.

e.g. 
people accepted that Red Mosque was bombarded with white Phosphorus bombs
1500 female students were raped by shia soldiers during the operations
all Sunni soldiers were killed by shia soldiers because they refused to attack red mosque.
PAF is carpet bombing FATA
Punjabi soldiers are burning Quran (add shia prefix for good measure)
(the numbers are increased and decreased according to the audience)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## VCheng

Irfan Baloch said:


> you know what? they dont want to be called heretics
> 
> when even raising concerns about abuse of blasphemy is considered blasphemy when questioning the blasphemy law is considered blasphemy and can get you killed then..
> 
> how come anyone can see beyond Islam? there is a danger of loosing the head.
> I am just being a sour looser here.. not just because the fanatics have used false news and built their propaganda but also because even .. rich, educated and articulate people willingly fed on shit which was offered to them.
> 
> e.g.
> people accepted that Red Mosque was bombarded with white Phosphorus bombs
> 1500 female students were raped by shia soldiers during the operations
> all Sunni soldiers were killed by shia soldiers because they refused to attack red mosque.
> PAF is carpet bombing FATA
> Punjabi soldiers are burning Quran (add shia prefix for good measure)
> (the numbers are increased and decreased according to the audience)



"Whom the Gods wish to destroy, they first make mad."

This is nothing less than collective madness!


----------



## Sugarcane

ISLAMABAD, Pakistan — Pakistan’s military continued its advance into North Waziristan on Monday as Taliban leaders warned that the offensive will result in deadly retaliation in major population centers.

On the second day of the Pakistani military’s operation to dislodge the Islamist extremists from within its borders, an army spokesman said 27 militants were killed in airstrikes in North Waziristan. The bombardment follows repeated airstrikes on Sunday, which Pakistani officials say killed more than 140 suspected terrorists, including Abu Abdur Rehman al-Maani, the alleged mastermind of the June 8 attack on Karachi’s international airport.

The airstrikes are part of what Pakistani officials say is a coordinated campaign to isolate and kill Pakistani Taliban and other militants in North Waziristan who refuse to lay down their arms and surrender. Tens of thousands of ground troops are also moving into the area, and Pakistani military snipers have taken up positions near the towns of Mirali and Miranshah, officials said. Military officials said those snipers have killed ten suspected terrorists so far. Six Pakistani soldiers were also killed Monday.

It’s difficult for foreign journalists to independently evaluate Pakistani military claims because they are barred from traveling to North Waziristan.

“The reinforcement of forces and deployment of troops at different points are going to cut off all major entry and exit points of North Waziristan,” said one security official, who asked not to be identified so they could speak freely about the operation. “We will isolate the militants and stop any outside support and also surround their bases.”

The operation has put much of the country on a war-footing amid widespread concern about retaliatory strikes from the Taliban.

Shahidullah Shahid, a spokesman of Pakistani Taliban, said in a statement that the group will be targeting foreigners and foreign companies that do business inside the country.

“We can target any government installations and foreign investment companies, so we ask you, the investors to suspend your activities here, otherwise you will be responsible for your losses,” Shahid said.

Shahid said the group will soon carry out attacks in the capital of Islamabad and Lahore, the country’s second largest city behind Karachi. Lahore is the provincial capital of Punjab, which has historically been a chief base of support for Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif.

In response to the threat, the Pakistan Army announced Monday it was dispatching troops to major cities to be on stand-by in case they are needed to bolster security.

Some of those troops appear to have already taken to the streets in Karachi, where televisions news channels were airing footage of soldiers moving from nearby bases toward different areas of the sprawling port city.

*Months in the making*

The Pakistani military has been threatening for months to unleash a large-scale military operation against the militants, who have launched increasingly bloody attacks. But the government of Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif apparently held off from approving such an operation as he tried to engage the Taliban in peace talks.

That effort appeared to crumble in recent days as the Taliban attacked Karachi’s international airport, killing 26 people.

The Pakistani military’s chief spokesman, Maj. Gen. Asim Bajwa, said in a statement Sunday that the armed forces had launched a “comprehensive operation against foreign and local terrorists” in North Waziristan.

“Our valiant armed forces have been tasked to eliminate these terrorists regardless of hue and color, along with their sanctuaries,” he said.

The Pakistani Taliban — also known by the initials TTP, for Tehrik-e-Taliban Pakistan — is allied with but separate from the Afghan Taliban that is fighting U.S. forces in Afghanistan. Elements of both, along with the Afghan Haqqani network and remnants of al-Qaeda’s core leadership, are located in North Waziristan.

“The government was left with no other option but to go after the base of the terrorists,” said Muhammed Saad, a retired Pakistani military officer. “North Waziristan has become the center of gravity for terrorists, and almost every attack was found to have a link to the area.”

But the decision to undertake a comprehensive military operation, which appears to be Pakistan’s largest domestic security sweep since a 2009 military campaign dislodged Taliban fighters from the country’s western Swat Valley, is not without risk.

For months, Sharif and security officials have warned that a military campaign probably would lead to retaliatory strikes against major Pakistani cities, including the capital, Islamabad. There is also the risk that civilian casualties could undercut public support for the military campaign.

In a statement, the Pakistani military said “announcements would be made” regarding whom to evacuate to Miralia and Miranshah, two major towns in North Waziristan at the center of the military operation. Officials were preparing to house the evacuees in refugee camps. Noor Rehman, a tribal council member, said about 47,000 people have fled.

“We want to resolve the issue through peace, but last week’s unfortunate attack on the airport and now the airstrikes by security forces created hurdles,” he said.

Military officials have established “surrender points” where militants can lay down their arms peacefully.

Pakistan has asked the Afghan National Army to seal its side of the border to try to keep militants from escaping into Afghan territory. But it was not clear Sunday evening whether the army had agreed to the request.

Hassan Askari Rizvi, a Pakistani security analyst, said he thinks the military operation will be relatively brief and aimed exclusively at the Pakistani Taliban and foreign fighters.

“Once the army is done with TTP and its affiliates and consolidates its position, it will decide what to do about the rest of North Waziristan and other groups,” Rizvi said.



Khan reported from Peshawar.
Tim Craig in Islamabad contributed
to this report.

Pakistani military advances against Taliban positions; militants warn of retaliation - The Washington Post


----------



## Multani

Zarvan said:


>



very nice poster

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ashutosh Lokhande

Good going pak. finally your govt is doing something which it needed to do since decades. f*ck those terrorists


----------



## Samlee

*LATEST:AT 7.45 PM PAKISTAN ARMY LAID SIEGE TO 6 TERRORIST HIDEOUTS IN MIR ALI AND MIRANSHAH 7 TERRORISTS WHO TRIED TO ESCAPE HAVE BEEN BANISHED TO HELL.DURING THIS BATTLE 2 JAWANS HAVE BEEN MARTYRED MAY ALLAH GRANT THEM JANNAT UL FIRDAUS AMEEN*



OrionHunter said:


> That's the problem! ALL terror groups are linked to one another and even use each others resources like training camps etc. Many have affiliations to multifarious groups. You can't separate water from milk, can you?
> 
> They're all mixed up and up to no good with dozens of breakaway factions that are now aligned to forces inimical to Pakistan's interests.
> 
> If you need to eradicate terror, then you need to go after ALL terror groups, otherwise it will be back to square one sooner than later.



Kindly Stop Giving Us Lectures and Deal With Your Naxals and 7 Sisters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samlee

Devil Soul said:


> *‘WE WILL BURN ISLAMABAD AND LAHORE’*
> 
> 
> 
> JUN 16 2014
> 
> 
> 
> BY NAZAR UL ISLAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _TTP spokesman Shahidullah Shahid. Naseer Azam—AFP_
> 
> *PAKISTANI TALIBAN WARN GOVERNMENT TO PREPARE FOR THE WORST, AND THREATEN ATTACKS ON PUNJAB PROVINCE AND FEDERAL CAPITAL.*
> The government’s “palaces” in Islamabad and Lahore will soon be burnt to ashes, said the spokesman for the Tehreek-e-Taliban Pakistan following the launch of a military operation in North Waziristan.
> 
> Refusing to comment on the hundreds of reported casualties in the operation so far, Shahidullah Shahid said the TTP blamed Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif and the provincial government of Punjab for the loss of “innocent” lives. “We hold Nawaz Sharif government and Punjab establishment fully responsible for losses of life and property of tribal Muslims as a result of this operation,” he said. “The retaliatory activities by mujahideen will make you a symbol of abomination by the wish of God,” he added. “To rid us of the clutches of these tyrants, we invite all Baloch, Sindhis, Pakhtuns and Islam-loving Punjabis to unite with us.”
> 
> The TTP spokesman said the government’s decision to launch the operation had violated the Pakistani people’s wishes for peace. “The Government of Pakistan and the infidel Army have rubbed in the dust the wishes of Pakistani people for peace. They have launched the Zarb-e-Azb operation in North Waziristan on the directions of their western masters,” he alleged.
> 
> “Now mujahideen of Islam and the Pakistan government are pitted against each other all over the country,” he said, adding, “Any important government installation or institution could become the target of mujahideen.”
> 
> Shahid added: “We also want to make it clear to the rulers of Pakistan that you are killing tribal children [by launching this operation], and, by God, we will soon shake your palaces in Islamabad and Lahore and burn those to ashes. We are eyeing victory with the help of God, and you will become a joke for the world.”
> 
> The TTP spokesman also claimed that the time for talks had now passed. “Keep this in mind that you will wish to hold dialogue and seek peace. But [when you do], it will be too late.”
> ‘We Will Burn Islamabad and Lahore’ ‹ Newsweek Pakistan







My Dear Pakistani Brothers and Sisters Do Not Worry They Will Not Burn Anything They Are Learning How To Run Away

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Devil Soul

*Time to hunt down terrorism: PM Nawaz Sharif*

June 16, 2014, 7:19 pm
AGENCIES

Islamabad-Prime Minister of Pakistan Nawaz Sharif has addressed the Parliament regarding the decision of launching a Military operation in North Waziristan by the name “Zarb e Azb”.


He spoke about the negotiations with the militants and the acts of terrorism that had been going hand in hand since the last four and a half months. “We have lost a number of precious lives during the negotiations. Even though we have been trying to negotiate with the militants in a peaceful environment but things did not go as it was expected. After the attack on Karachi Airport we have decided to launch a full-fledged operation against the enemies of Pakistan. It is time we all stand united and firm in this war against terrorism. All factions of the society should back the Pakistan Army Armed forces.” The prime minister asked the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government to assist the government in moving people out of North Waziristan. He further stated, once the menace of terrorism is eliminated Pakistan would become a land of peace and prosperity with proper infrastructure and boost in economy would be seen.
Time to hunt down terrorism: PM Nawaz Sharif


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

I am missing pak-one, his brethen are running away  He said even SSG is no match for TTP.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

General Raheel Shareef visiting core head quarter Peshawar and making fun of Lal Masjid guy would be of no use it was this disaster of Lal Masjid done by Musharraf which gave the biggest boost to TTP


----------



## Devil Soul

*NW operation to continue until terrorism eliminated: Nawaz*
By Dawn.com | Mateen Haider

ISLAMABAD: Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif, during a speech delivered in the National Assembly on Monday, justified the government's decision to initiate a full-scale operation in North Waziristan tribal region and said that the 'Zarb-e-Azb' operation would continue until terrorism is eliminated from the country.

Sharif added that the government had tried patiently to pursue peace talks but It was unfortunate that after four and a half months of trying peace, dialogue could not be fruitful.

He further said that the world knew that "On one hand we were pursuing dialogue, and on the other we were being targeted.We were pursuing talks, but from Islamabad courts to Karachi airport we were attacked."

Addressing the Speaker of the National Assembly, Sardar Ayaz Sadiq, the prime minister said "Our places of worship and mosques were targeted, our schools were targeted. We will change the fate of this country and under no circumstances will the country be allowed to serve as a safe haven for terrorists."

Sharif said that all important decisions were taken with mutual agreement between civilian and military leadership.

"Despite the sacrifices of our soldiers, we gave peace talks first priority but our efforts were rendered in vain, This operation will be the start of a peaceful beginning of the country," he added.

Following his speech in the National Assembly, Prime Minister Sharif proceeded to the Senate where he delivered a statement on the ongoing operation.

The full scale operation commenced in North Waziristan tribal region on Sunday, and the move was welcomed by most political parties including the Muttahida Qaumi Movement (MQM), Pakistan Peoples Party (PPP) and Pakistan Tehreek-i-Insaf (PTI).

The Pak-Afghan border was also sealed off while the Afghan National Army was also requested to plug possible escape routes across the border.

*Opposition in Senate supports govt*
Opposition in Senate extended full support not only to the PM but also to the military operation in North Waziristan.

"The opposition supports the military operation launched in NW agency and stands fully behind the govt," Opposition leader Aitzaz Ahsan told the House.

Earlier PM Nawaz sharif repeated the same speech which he made in the National Assembly.

The entire house supported the military operation in NW agency.

Speaking in the Senate today PPP Senator Farhatullah Babar, while supporting action against extremist elements, demanded answers to a number of questions.

He questioned first as to why the military and not the civilian government announced the operation.

He said the widespread perception is that the military decided to launch the operation while the foot dragging civilian government followed suit, which would only exacerbate the civil–military divide and will not serve the purpose of a united front against the militants.

Second he asked as to what plans had been put in place to rehabilitate the internally displaced persons as was done by the PPP coalition government at the time of the Swat operation in 2009.

"In the absence of a proper plan to tackle the mass exodus of people from North Waziristan, we will only add to the frustration and alienation of the affected people," he said.

Third, he asked about the status of the so called national internal security policy announced with much fanfare by the interior minister some three months ago.

He said that the security policy had promised to develop a national narrative on militancy, de-radicalization, carrying out legal reforms, reforming almost 23,000 madrasa's and bringing the 26 intelligence agencies under one platform.

Babar said that no allocations had been made in the budget for achieving any of these goals.

Meanwhile, Senator Raza Rabbani said the attack on Karachi airport has exposed the so called coordination between the 26 intelligence agencies promised in the policy.

He said there was not a single sentence in the finance minister’s budget speech about ending extremism or about achieving any of the goals laid down in the national security policy.

Senator Taj Haider said, "you cannot achieve internal security as long as you patronize some militants for external security purposes".

Senator Hasil Bazenjo said the issues in dealing with militancy are not only of efficiency or capacity but also of duplicity in our policy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

bulbula said:


> I am missing pak-one, his brethen are running away  He said even SSG is no match for TTP.


Clearling NW is not a problem it would happen in two weeks but @Pak-One is right this war will not end with this instead their are really high chances it get increased


----------



## Devil Soul

*Security beefed up in all major cities: ISPR *


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

Zarvan said:


> Clearling NW is not a problem it would happen in two weeks but @Pak-One is right this war will not end with this instead their are really high chances it get increased



This war will end if we stand united against terrorists, no longer allow any part of Pakistan to be save haven for terrorists. 

Do you think Pak army will return after operation is complete? so these bastards can return again from Aghani land

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samlee

*This Song Is Dedicated To Our Men In Khaki






*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

*آپریشن کے ساتھ مذاکرات بھی جاری رہنے چاہئیں، عمران*
ڈان اردوتاریخ اشاعت 16 جون, 2014





اسلام آباد: تحریک انصاف کے سربراہ عمران خان نے کہا ہے کہ دہشت گردوں کے خلاف آپریشن میں فوج کے ساتھ کھڑے ہیں، دعا ہے کہ آپریشن کامیاب ہو لیکن آپریشن کےساتھ ڈائیلاگ بھی جاری رہنے چاہئیں۔

قومی اسمبلی کے باہر میڈیا سے گفتگو کرتے ہوئے عمران خان نے کہا کہ ہمیں آپریشن کے حوالے سے اعتماد میں نہی لیا گیا اور تی وی پر دیکھ کر پتہ چلا کہ آپریشن کا آغاز ہو گیا ہے۔

انہوں نے کہا کہ فوجی آپریشن سے ہمیشہ معاملات خراب ہوئے ہیں لیکن اب آپریشن شروع ہو گیا ہے تو حمایت کے علاوہ کوئی چارہ نہیں۔

ان کا کہنا تھا کہ ہم فوج کے ساتھ کھڑے ہیں اور دعا ہے کہ آپریشن کامیاب ہو لیکن آپریشن کا نزلہ خیبرپختونخوا پر گرے گا۔

اس موقع پر انہوں نے آپریشن کے باعث نقل مکانی کرنے والوں کے حوالے سے کہا کہ نقل مکانی کرنے والوں کو سہولیات دینے کے لیے ہماری کوئی تیاری نہیں جبکہ ہم نے بجٹ میں آئی ڈی پیز کے لئے کوئی رقم بھی مختص نہیں کی۔

اس سے قبل پاکستان تحریک انصاف (پی ٹی آئی) کے چیئرمین عمران خان نے شمالی وزیرستان میں جاری فوجی آپریشن کی حمایت کردی۔

تحریک انصاف کے ڈپٹی سیکریٹری جنرل عمران اسماعیل نے ڈان ڈاٹ کام کو بتایا کہ پارٹی کی کور کمیٹی کے اجلاس میں عمران خان کا کہنا تھا کہ ان کی جماعت ملک کی مسلح افواج کے ساتھ کھڑی ہے اور آپریشن کی حمایت کرتی ہے۔

عمران اسماعیل کے مطابق عمران خان نے اس کے ساتھ ساتھ آپریشن سے قبل وفاقی حکومت کی جانب سے خیبرپختون خوا حکومت کو اعتماد میں نہ لینے پر تحفظات کا بھی اظہار کیا۔

اس سے پہلے گزشتہ ہفتے عمران خان نے امن مذاکرات کے پارٹی موقف کو دہراتے ہوئے عمران خان نے کہا تھا کہ شمالی وزیرستان میں کوئی بھی کارروائی عسکریت پسند دھڑوں کو متحد کردے گی۔

اُس بیان میں عمران خان نے مزید کہا تھا کہ اس وقت جب شمالی وزیرستان کے بیشتر گروپس بات چیت کے خواہشمند ہیں، کسی قسم کا فوجی آپریشن خودکش ثابت ہوسکتا ہے۔

عمران خان نے امریکی کانگریس کی جانب سے پاکستان کیلئے امداد، شمالی وزیرستان میں آپریشن سے مشروط کرنے کے عمل کو تنقید کا نشانہ بناتے ہوئے کہا تھا کہ یہ اقدام امریکہ نے قبائلی علاقہ جات میں فوجی آپریشن کیلئے پاکستانی حکومت کی حمایت خریدنے کیلئے کیا ہے۔

اتوار کو یعنی گزشتہ روز پی ٹی آئی کے رکن قومی اسمبلی عارف علوی نے بھی حکومت کی جانب سے آپریشن کے اعلان پر تحفظات کا اظہار کرتے ہوئے کہا تھا کہ ہماری جماعت کو اس بارے میں کچھ علم نہیں تھا، ہمیں نہیں بتایا گیا تھا کہ شمالی وزیرستان میں اتنے بڑے پیمانے پر آپریشن کیا جائے گا۔


----------



## Samlee



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Men in Green

Tribute to Pak Army By Atif Aslam Zameen Jagti Hai <3


----------



## Zarvan

bulbula said:


> This war will end if we stand united against terrorists, no longer allow any part of Pakistan to be save haven for terrorists.
> 
> Do you think Pak army will return after operation is complete? so these bastards can return again from Aghani land


No sir you are not understanding the issue this war will not end through wars Sir until and unless our state is seen as true Islamic state and Islamic laws implemented these groups will keep coming up


----------



## Side-Winder



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Devil Soul said:


>


He is not supporting operation with full heart and if something goes wrong he will go on rampage and it would be deadly for Army and Government @Side-Winder

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

Zarvan said:


> No sir you are not understanding the issue this war will not end through wars Sir until and unless our state is seen as true Islamic state and Islamic laws implemented these groups will keep coming up



Sir from now on every terrorist sympathizer will be killed on sight, madrassas will be shut down or reformed. Deoband is curse from ganga land which will be reformed because its not compatible with indus valley. Pakistan is not Iraq where bunch of thugs with rifles can take over cities. Yahan ghar ghar mei rifles hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Side-Winder

Zarvan said:


> He is not supporting operation with full heart and if something goes wrong he will go on rampage and it would be deadly for Army and Government @Side-Winder



i hope he will show some sense

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Side-Winder said:


> i hope he will show some sense


He would show sense if Army and Government will understand the larger issue and its not ending TTP Pakistan Army would be but will it solve the issue AL Qaeda was thrown out by same people who are now welcoming ISIS why what happened sir as long as our states are seen as nothing but extension of system of kufr and every UN Islamic thing is allowed to happen as a matter of fact our state giving those things protection and making it easy for them to happen than naming your mission after sword of RASOOL SAW will give you some image for short time but slowly it would turn against you because people will see you use Islam when it benefits you but run away when shariah laws are talked about or not implemented so Government needs to focus on that if not happens than you will get peace only for few months or few years after that you would see same sought of thing with new name and new faces and I assure you they would be far more brutal


----------



## Men in Green

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=862097120485375





@Zarvan @Aeronaut @Side-Winder check this out guys


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

Zarvan said:


> He would show sense if Army and Government will understand the larger issue and its not ending TTP Pakistan Army would be but will it solve the issue AL Qaeda was thrown out by same people who are now welcoming ISIS why what happened sir as long as our states are seen as nothing but extension of system of kufr and every UN Islamic thing is allowed to happen as a matter of fact our state giving those things protection and making it easy for them to happen than naming your mission after sword of RASOOL SAW will give you some image for short time but slowly it would turn against you because people will see you use Islam when it benefits you but run away when shariah laws are talked about or not implemented so Government needs to focus on that if not happens than you will get peace only for few months or few years after that you would see same sought of thing with new name and new faces and I assure you they would be far more brutal



Sir please get this "ISIS" like thugs taking over Pakistan idea out of your head. Even if 550,000 army and 700,000 reserves fails  PAF jets suddenly stop workings . Even then civilian Pakistanis will take care of them.  TTP never had balls to do what ISIS is doing because they know their limitations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Side-Winder

Zarvan said:


> He would show sense if Army and Government will understand the larger issue and its not ending TTP Pakistan Army would be but will it solve the issue AL Qaeda was thrown out by same people who are now welcoming ISIS why what happened sir as long as our states are seen as nothing but extension of system of kufr and every UN Islamic thing is allowed to happen as a matter of fact our state giving those things protection and making it easy for them to happen than naming your mission after sword of RASOOL SAW will give you some image for short time but slowly it would turn against you because people will see you use Islam when it benefits you but run away when shariah laws are talked about or not implemented so Government needs to focus on that if not happens than you will get peace only for few months or few years after that you would see same sought of thing with new name and new faces and I assure you they would be far more brutal




So whose fault is that if shariah is not implemented here -- go talk to masses --- go blame them --- for this is what they used their votes for. 

We have to suffer some pain now -- we have to clean this mess -- and Seal the border along with afghanistan -- i know that requres lots of money and resources and time as well -- but this is what we are up to


----------



## Zarvan

bulbula said:


> Sir please get this "ISIS" like thugs taking over Pakistan idea out of your head. Even if 550,000 army and 700,000 reserves fails  PAF jets suddenly stop workings . Even then civilian Pakistanis will take care of them.  TTP never had balls to do what ISIS is doing because they know their limitations.


Sir stop living in dreams these groups never end like that specially Muslim groups if you want to live in denial your choice but they would keep coming to haunt you until the issues I have raised and Muslims around the world are raising are solved USA has bigger power than you it failed against Afghan Taliban you don't have half the power Sir



Side-Winder said:


> So whose fault is that if shariah is not implemented here -- go talk to masses --- go blame them --- for this is what they used their votes for.
> 
> We have to suffer some pain now -- we have to clean this mess -- and Seal the border along with afghanistan -- i know that requres lots of money and resources and time as well -- but this is what we are up to


I am tell you relief would turn out to be temporary if issue is not solved the problem would rise again with new name new face but old issues


----------



## Side-Winder

Zarvan said:


> I am tell you relief would turn out to be temporary if issue is not solved the problem would rise again with new name new face but old issues





Ok, so Peace talks will solve the issue?? ehhhhhh?


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

Zarvan said:


> Sir stop living in dreams these groups never end like that specially Muslim groups if you want to live in denial your choice but they would keep coming to haunt you until the issues I have raised and Muslims around the world are raising are solved USA has bigger power than you it failed against Afghan Taliban you don't have half the power Sir



Sir they keep coming and getting killed, thats what army is for. We don't need to live in denial, these animals need to be contained in zoo. This operation will not eliminate 100% of terrorists, but it will eliminate their save havens where their brainwash Pakistanis. 

Mr i don't need to remind you what will happen to ISIS like group in Pakistan,  Even now 80% of army causality will be because of IED because we didn't get ied resistance vehincles  

Most of them are trying to run to Afghanistan, some are getting killed in process  Pakistan is not Iraq

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Side-Winder said:


> Ok, so Peace talks will solve the issue?? ehhhhhh?


Ultimately you will talk because I know these guys they are not going any where you through this operation may win the battle not war and if you don't believe it you will see and to win major war you have to bring Ulemas in and get them together to form Shariah law to implement it


----------



## farhan_9909

Zarvan said:


> Ultimately you will talk because I know these guys they are not going any where you through this operation may win the battle not war and if you don't believe it you will see and to win major war you have to bring Ulemas in and get them together to form Shariah law to implement it



Taliban has already lost,TTP collapsed and you still think they will survive?


----------



## pkuser2k12

*On The Front with Kamran Shahid*




*Cm Punjab Shabaz Shareef Is In Military Security And What About People Safety??*


*Khadim e Alla went to corp commander Lahore and request him to provide him and his family with army security*



*16th June 2014*




*



*
​


----------



## Devil Soul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/478584877445439488

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Zarvan

farhan_9909 said:


> Taliban has already lost,TTP collapsed and you still think they will survive?


You read my posts again Mr you may win battle against TTP but not the war if issues which TTP brutally raised are not addressed some other people in other parts of country will come up with new name new faces but same issues you will keep fighting and ultimate loose the battle if you don't address the issues and you may loose against TTP if Afghan Taliban decides to take over even if they are able to take over all the provinces which are along our border you can end up in big trouble so we have to make sure even in going in NW we don't fight every one we take out Uzbek jokers may eliminate few more but those who lenient listen to them talk to them and solve issues


----------



## FunkyGen

bulbula said:


> Sir from now on every terrorist sympathizer will be killed on sight, madrassas will be shut down or reformed. Deoband is curse from ganga land which will be reformed because its not compatible with indus valley. Pakistan is not Iraq where bunch of thugs with rifles can take over cities. Yahan ghar ghar mei rifles hai.


Kash ye madrassay band ho jaein kaash :'(


----------



## pkuser2k12

*PTI postpones jalsa because of army operation criticize cm punjab on his distrust on punjab police*



*CM Punjab Shahbaz Shirf show distrust on punjab police asks army to provide him and his family with protection*
​








*SOURCE:*


*INSAF.PK*


PTI core committee postpones Bahawalpur Jalsa due to NW operation: Ejaz Ch


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

Devil Soul said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/478584877445439488



Is JI the only party who is not supporting operation?


----------



## Samlee

*EXCELLENT NEWS:IN SOUTH WAZIRISTAN TWO FACTIONS OF TTP HAVE STARTED FIGHTING WITH EACH OTHER 8 MILITANTS HAVE BEEN KILLED*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## pkuser2k12

*Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf*

*[Adequate Arrangements for IDPs made in KP] *​
"Pervez Khattak made it clear to the authorities that the IDPs (Internally Displaced People) affected of the operation in NWA must not face any difficulties in treatment, food and shelter etc. on entering Khyber Pakhtunkhwa anyhow."

KP Chief Minister Pervez Khattak has directed the authorities for adequate arrangements to provide relief to the IDPs on emergency grounds all over the province especially at the border areas adjacent to FATA due to military operation in Norther Wazirstan Agency (NWA) under Zarb-e-Azab. He in this regard asked the provincial Chief Secretary to give red alert to all the concerned departments and agencies as well as keeping the health department, relief & rehabilitation department, Civil Defense, Rescue 1122, all divisional and district administrations in state of preparedness round the clock with arrangements of sufficient stock of medicine and food commodities. He said the displaced people may also be accommodated in govt building in case of urgency.

Meanwhile following the special directives of Chief Minister, a high level meeting was held at Civil Secretariat Peshawar that was chaired by Chief Secretary Amjad Ali Khan. All the regional and local heads of concerned security, relief agencies and departments attended the meeting. The meeting took stock of the measures for tightening the security in the province and especially at the border areas, ensuring protection of the citizens and streamlining the intelligence and monitoring mechanism. Similarly necessary decision were also taken for timely assistance of the IDPs as well as activating the relief agencies for the purpose. Arrangements for the treatment, food and shelter needs of the affectees were also threadbare discussed and decisions taken.

On the other hand talking to the media before attending the meeting of core committee of PTI in Islamabad, Pervez Khattak complained that federal govt did not take KP govt into confidence in deciding for the operation. He lamented that provinces must be consulted on such sensitive matters. To a question he said that in our opinion those who wanted dialogue must not be perturbed but action should be only be taken against anti-peace elements.

He said that about 62 thousand IDPs have been entered in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa and arrangements of their registration, shelter, food and health cover are being made on war footings. Replying to another question he said that PTI is fully supporting its army on critical juncture its national history and hence we would equally discharge our national defense side by side with Pak Army.

He said that his party has directed him to fully cooperate with the homeless and affected people of the operation and hence we would never hesitate to perform this national obligation in befitting manner. He said that registration of IDPs entering Khyber Pakhtunkhwa was being made in disciplined manner and all the concerned agencies have also been put on red alert.





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/478588937267462145



*SOURCE:*


*
PTI OFFICIAL FACEBOOK*



[Adequate Arrangements for IDPs made in... - Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf | Facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samlee



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pkuser2k12

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/478584704178733056




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/478588937267462145


----------



## Devil Soul

bulbula said:


> Is JI the only party who is not supporting operation?


JUI F

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pkuser2k12

*Flash back from 6 month ago*

*Imran Khan siad it than and he said it now*

*PTI will support army in case operation is started in waziristan*


​
*Imran says would stand by army in case of military operation


http://www.dawn.com/news/1081968/imran-says-would-stand-by-army-in-case-of-military-operation​ 







 
Updated Jan 22, 2014 05:45pm*


*
ISLAMABAD: Pakistan Tehrik-i-Insaf (PTI) chiarman Imran Khan on Wednesday said his party would stand by the army in case a military operation is to be launched to counter the terrorist threat, DawnNews reported.*

Speaking to media representatives, Khan said the government had failed in its bid to hold talks with the Taliban, adding that his party should be taken into confidence if a military operation is to be launched.

Khan, whose party has been a longstanding advocate of dialogue with the Taliban, said anti-state elements had triumphed which could have been prevented had the government sought cooperation from the people of the tribal areas.

He said all political parties had given the government the mandate to begin talks with the Taliban, adding that although Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif circled around the world and made international visits, no good came out of these.

Khan said his party would stand by the army when times come to launch a military operation.

The PTI chief’s statement came a day after at least 40 people were killed in air strikes in North Waziristan.

The strikes appeared to be a tit-for-tat response to the militant bombings in Bannu and Rawalpindi. However, security officials have said the strikes were carried out on the basis of intelligence reports.


*
SOURCE:


DAWN NEWS*


Imran says would stand by army in case of military operation - Pakistan - DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Side-Winder

Zarvan said:


> Ultimately you will talk because I know these guys they are not going any where you through this operation may win the battle not war and if you don't believe it you will see and to win major war you have to bring Ulemas in and get them together to form Shariah law to implement it



Talks -- There is nothing to negotiate -- do you think they will calm down even if govt implements the so called 'shariah' -- Don't you know -- they have no idea what shariah really is -- they have their own version of shariah. 

We can defeat them in this 'WAR' if we have enough will --- and Yes we will!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

Side-Winder said:


> Talks -- There is nothing to negotiate -- do you think they will calm down even if govt implements the so called 'shariah' -- Don't you know -- they have no idea what shariah really is -- they have their own version of shariah.
> 
> We can defeat them in this 'WAR' if we have enough will --- and Yes we will!!


You can't fight them for ever do as much fighting you want to and than again in the end you will talk or you will see another ISIS in the making you think you can defeat them go ahead Sir you will clear NW in no time but you will not win the war only win the battle


----------



## pkuser2k12

*Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf *
2 hours ago

*"Since the operation has started, we stand by our army and pray that the operation is successful." *Chairman Imran Khan said outside Parliament. *He added that "I am concerned about the civilians at North Waziristan. This operation was announced by DG ISPR, why not by the Government? I and CM Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Pervez Khattak came to know about #ZarbEAzb through TV*. Since a lot of displaced people are going to come in KP, we should have been contacted us so we could have suggested plan for Internally Displaced Persons (IDPs). Military operation cannot succeed unless it has a political solution too. *We trust our army & support them*."







__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152237224719527





*SOURCE:

PTI OFFICIAL FACEBOOK*

Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf | Facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Side-Winder

Zarvan said:


> You can't fight them for ever do as much fighting you want to and than again in the end you will talk or you will see another ISIS in the making you think you can defeat them go ahead Sir you will clear NW in no time but you will not win the war only win the battle



Are you suggesting that we should kneel down to them accepting their demands? Bring them in the parliament, and become a laughing stock in the world?

Sorry -- we'd rather keep on fighting --- but we believe something else -- we can bring an end to this one -- if we have enough will and unity

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

UPDATE

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

File photos of Army personnel who embraced martyrdom in IED blast in NWA earlier today.



I*nna lillahi wa inna ilayhi raji'un ( إِنَّا لِلّهِ وَإِنَّـا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعونَ‎) *

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## ReFixman

After cleanning those tribal areas, Govt must declare them a KPK OR balouchistan PROVINCE rather than SO CALLED *FEDERALLY ADMINISTRERED TRIBAL AREAS *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheNoob

@Zarvan 

Wo log tumko kitna Dollar deta he har post par? :O


----------



## pkuser2k12



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

Devil Soul said:


> File photos of Army personnel who embraced martyrdom in IED blast in NWA earlier today.
> 
> 
> 
> I*nna lillahi wa inna ilayhi raji'un ( إِنَّا لِلّهِ وَإِنَّـا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعونَ‎) *




May Allah grant them heaven. Our brave soldiers who went their knowing the threats they will face. For each soldier killed we must kill 10 of them. Their deaths will not be in vain. We will end this threat once and for all. INSHALLAH

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samlee

Devil Soul said:


> File photos of Army personnel who embraced martyrdom in IED blast in NWA earlier today.
> 
> 
> 
> I*nna lillahi wa inna ilayhi raji'un ( إِنَّا لِلّهِ وَإِنَّـا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعونَ‎) *




*SALUTE TO OUR BOYS*









*WOULD LIKE TO DEDICATE THIS TO OUR FINEST MEN







*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jango

Second pic is in Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Emmie

Zarvan said:


> You can't fight them for ever do as much fighting you want to and than again in the end you will talk or you will see another ISIS in the making you think you can defeat them go ahead Sir you will clear NW in no time but you will not win the war only win the battle



Aye! They are superhuman and have a superior intellect, eh? It's normal for human eye to detect others faces leftside right in the mirror so I won't blame you but for once try and put your logic other way around and see and analyze the flipped situation. It's said that covert bleeding is more dangerous than overt bleeding for former is often neglected - further negligence of this TTP problem would be more dreadful than what you have assumed (another ISIS in making and stuff, BS though). I say let them come with full force, it's better to bleed profusely for once and die valiantly rather than bleeding in episodes and die cowardly. They are going to raze us to the ground and things like that don't hold any ground my dear friend so please stop exaggerating the things and harping on the same tune again and over again. Karachi's atmosphere contains too much lead so should I stop breathing? We have seen enough of these lunatics, it's time we get rid of them for good. Musalman ho dartay kyo ho backlash see? People who bear ambiguity at this point in time are actually pro Taliban and I am damn sure about this. I don't, do you? 

Lets be clear of the fact that clearance of NW isn't at par with getting rid of Taliban completely, we need at least a decade to overcome this cancer. Society that has gone radicalized over the past few decades has to be reverted back, factors that nurse terrorism have to be addressed efficaciously - in short it's a multifaceted task at different levels.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Zarvan

Side-Winder said:


> Are you suggesting that we should kneel down to them accepting their demands? Bring them in the parliament, and become a laughing stock in the world?
> 
> Sorry -- we'd rather keep on fighting --- but we believe something else -- we can bring an end to this one -- if we have enough will and unity
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> UPDATE
> 
> View attachment 35276


Thant continue to fight for next 1000 years with no end



Emmie said:


> Aye! They are superhuman and have a superior intellect, eh? It's normal for human eye to detect others faces leftside right in the mirror so I won't blame you but for once try and put your logic other way around and see and analyze the flipped situation. It's said that covert bleeding is more dangerous than overt bleeding for former is often neglected - further negligence of this TTP problem would be more dreadful than what you have assumed (another ISIS in making and stuff, BS though). I say let them come with full force, it's better to bleed profusely for once and die valiantly rather than bleeding in episodes and die cowardly. They are going to raze us to the ground and things like that don't hold any ground my dear friend so please stop exaggerating the things and harping on the same tune again and over again. Karachi's atmosphere contains too much lead so should I stop breathing? We have seen enough of these lunatics, it's time we get rid of them for good. Musalman ho dartay kyo ho backlash see? People who bear ambiguity at this point in time are actually pro Taliban and I am damn sure about this. I don't, do you?
> 
> Lets be clear of the fact that clearance of NW isn't at par with getting rid of Taliban completely, we need at least a decade to overcome this cancer. Society that has gone radicalized over the past few decades has to be reverted back, factors that nurse terrorism have to be addressed efficaciously - in short it's a multifaceted task at different levels.


The problem is not they would come once and and will go away than these groups will now keep coming up and you don't have enough money or resources to fight and you will loose the public support if you will use Islamic names when it fulfills your purpose but do nothing to get Islamic laws implemented if this keeps happening these type of groups will gain more support and power and they will keep fighting and they are getting better at war tactics you will need decades and you can't de radicalize people when you are seen as part of kufr system when you are protecting and promoting all un Islamic things from cultural to economic and in all other aspects you will only put more fuel to fire


----------



## Menace2Society

Zarvan said:


> Thant continue to fight for next 1000 years with no end



Why is India not being attacked? Or Iran?

There is no logic in Pakistan militancy, its artificial and funded by foreign agencies. It relies on the local population to start attacking each other in a civil war. They never got the traction since 2005 because this is SPARTA.

It will die as soon as army has full control over entry routes into Pak on the borders.


----------



## Zarvan

Menace2Society said:


> Why is India not being attacked? Or Iran?
> 
> There is no logic in Pakistan militancy, its artificial and funded by foreign agencies. It relies on the local population to start attacking each other in a civil war. They never got the traction since 2005 because this is SPARTA.
> 
> It will die as soon as army has full control over entry routes into Pak on the borders.


Mr sorry but it was under Musharraf U turn was taken and Afghans and Tribal areas were betrayed Sir face the reality


----------



## Menace2Society

Zarvan said:


> Mr sorry but it was under Musharraf U turn was taken and Afghans and Tribal areas were betrayed Sir face the reality



Because terrorists occupied Lal Masjid. Me personally I knew there are then these people did not mean well and they wanted to harm Pakistan. Zarvan face reality, these people play football with your soldiers heads, have some dignity for God sake. If Pakistan can defend herself from India in 65 at a 3:1 ratio then we can achieve anything.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Menace2Society said:


> Because terrorists occupied Lal Masjid. Me personally I knew there are then these people did not mean well and they wanted to harm Pakistan. Zarvan face reality, these people play football with your soldiers heads, have some dignity for God sake. If Pakistan can defend herself from India in 65 at a 3:1 ratio then we can achieve anything.


Yes you also were broken at 1971 your two provinces are burning because of your dumbest policies you are not ready to learn Mr and if you think when it comes to Islam and you just use name and not implement people will tolerate this and support you for long no Sir you will start loosing support so put pressure on government they start implementing Shariah law other wise this problem is not going any where I want peace too but I know peace won't come until and unless we solve the root of the problem which no body is working on


----------



## iPhone

haha, Nawaz sealed his fate with that national assembly address. No longer will Talibs see him as their Ameer on the other side. Coupled with their threat against Nawaz and all of Punjab, he must be shaking in his boots right now.


----------



## QayPKKH

*






Air Strikes*
On the second day of operation Zarb-e-Azb Pakistan Air Force launched jet strikes and destroyed six militant bases. The air sortie at the west of Miranshah resulted in the death of 27 terrorists, while 13 were killed in the air strikes at Shawal region. PKKH was informed that six Uzbek militants who were trying to hide in the abandoned school in this area were also taken out.

The Shawal area of North Waziristan is mostly inhabited by the militants who use it as their hideouts. The civilians of Miranshah and Mir Ali were instructed in the early hours of the inception of Zab-e-Azb to evict the area.


*First Ground Encounter*
The first standoff between the security forces and the insurgents happened in Shawal, where seven militants were killed after they unsuccessfully tried to break the cordon in an attempt to flee. The exchange of fire resulted in the martyrdom of two soldiers of Pakistan Army. An Improvised Explosive Device (IED) blast also resulted in the deaths of six security personnel.

Total of 187 militants have been killed, as yet.


*TTP Statement and security high alert in major cities of Pakistan*
As retaliation, TTP spokesperson Shahidullah Shahid issued a statement in which he threatened attacks on Lahore and Islamabad. In a strongly worded statement, Shahid also exhorted, “Foreign investors, airlines, and multinational companies should cut off business with Pakistan”. In addition, the spokesman also asserted that the government palaces will be burnt in retaliatory attacks by TTP fighters.

The security in Islamabad and all the major cities has already been beefed up, with the army deployment in sensitive installments. The safety of all the major prisons and airports in Pakistan has been increased.


*Political Consensus*
Most of the political parties of Pakistan including Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf, Pakistan People Party, Mutahida Qaumi Movement and Awami National Party issued statements in the support of army operation. The leader of Jamat-e-Islami , Mr. Siraj ul Haq expressed his displeasure

Mr. Tahir ul Qadri, the leader of Pakistan Awami Tehreek and Hafiz Saeed, the head of Salafist Jamaat-ud-Dawa also expressed their support for the military operation in two separate statements.

The parliamentarians of National Assembly and Sindh Provincial Assembly also passed resolutions supporting military operation in North Waziristan. In his first speech briefing since the inception of Zarb-e-Azb, the premier Mr. Nawaz Sharif stressed that operation will not end until all terrorists are eliminated.

Contributing Reporter: Atiq Durrani

*Note: PKKH will keep its readers updated about the military offensive in NWA. The reports will be issued on daily basis.* 

Source PKKH.tv

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Menace2Society

Zarvan said:


> Yes you also were broken at 1971 your two provinces are burning because of your dumbest policies you are not ready to learn Mr and if you think when it comes to Islam and you just use name and not implement people will tolerate this and support you for long no Sir you will start loosing support so put pressure on government they start implementing Shariah law other wise this problem is not going any where I want peace too but I know peace won't come until and unless we solve the root of the problem which no body is working on



Shariah has no place in a modern democratic nation state. It doesn't work.

TTP and ISIS who demand it are liars and are using this for their own gains and control. Even if Pak implemented full Shariah there would be more demands. 

There can be no negotiations with anyone that challenges the state regardless of their demands.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

Menace2Society said:


> Shariah has no place in a modern democratic nation state. It doesn't work.
> 
> TTP and ISIS who demand it are liars and are using this for their own gains and control. Even if Pak implemented full Shariah there would be more demands.
> 
> There can be no negotiations with anyone that challenges the state regardless of their demands.


Than these states won't work and these groups will keep coming up and Shariah has always worked and will work today and if governments will not implement it they would soon see every second person becoming Taliban and trying to implement on its own


----------



## Menace2Society

Zarvan said:


> Than these states won't work and these groups will keep coming up and Shariah has always worked and will work today and if governments will not implement it they would soon see every second person becoming Taliban and trying to implement on its own



Only unemployed peasant Afghans become Taliban because they hate Pakistan so much.


----------



## Zarvan

Menace2Society said:


> Only unemployed peasant Afghans become Taliban because they hate Pakistan so much.


O Mr right now many doctors and engineers are part of Taliban and most were in Jobs they left them to join TTP and same is going on in other parts of the world you can live in denial but reality will keep haunting you either governments will implement Islamic laws or it is going to become all out mess


----------



## iPhone

Zarvan said:


> Than these states won't work and these groups will keep coming up and Shariah has always worked and will work today and if governments will not implement it they would soon see every second person becoming Taliban and trying to implement on its own


Everyone now sees that ttp was never about implementing shria. That was just a facade to carry out their brutality in pursuit of absolute power in Pakistan. Groups within ttp saw that and distanced themselves from them. Ttp now is nothing more but bunch of robbers, kidnappers, extortionists and rapists, yes, for they force marriage on women in the name of jihad. 

You wanna remain in that delusion that they are some pious, honorable holy warriors then by all means remain in that sad delusion. The rest of us want these degenerate wiped out. Kapeesh!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Menace2Society

Zarvan said:


> O Mr right now many doctors and engineers are part of Taliban and most were in Jobs they left them to join TTP and same is going on in other parts of the world you can live in denial but reality will keep haunting you either governments will implement Islamic laws or it is going to become all out mess



It will become all out mess by allowing these idiots to run our country. My mother and father nearly died making this country, I will not let these fools destroy it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop




----------



## Irfan Baloch

cb4 said:


>


these tin cans are depressing.they wont stand a chance against ambushes and IEDs

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

Irfan Baloch said:


> these tin cans are depressing.they wont stand a chance against ambushes and IEDs



Instead we can make these ttp haranis depressing if our vehincles were ied resistance. 



Zarvan said:


> O Mr right now many doctors and engineers are part of Taliban and most were in Jobs they left them to join TTP and same is going on in other parts of the world you can live in denial but reality will keep haunting you either governments will implement Islamic laws or it is going to become all out mess



Sir look these retards are running and getting killed in process, their best hope is to plant ied. Mr don't you think you are exagerating power of bunch of crimnal terrorists? What can they do a part from killing innocents by blowing themselfes up?


----------



## Menace2Society

PA in 1947. Different enemy, different year, it doesn't matter we will always stand together.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## airmarshal

QayPKKH said:


> *Political Consensus*
> Most of the political parties of Pakistan including Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf, Pakistan People Party, Mutahida Qaumi Movement and Awami National Party issued statements in the support of army operation. The leader of Jamat-e-Islami , Mr. Siraj ul Haq expressed his displeasure
> 
> Mr. Tahir ul Qadri, the leader of Pakistan Awami Tehreek and Hafiz Saeed, the head of *Salafist* Jamaat-ud-Dawa also expressed their support for the military operation in two separate statements.



At the time when nation needs unity with armed forces, please refrain from calling parties by the sect you imagine they belong to.

I m not an advocate of Jaamut Dawa but they have done tremendous charity work in the country. Hafiz Saeed being a thorn in Indian side is enough for me to be a hero. This is when politicians who call themselves leader of the people act like na-mard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fawad alam

سیف العضب


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Screambowl

I just don't understand one thing. There were so many militants roaming inside Pakistan, what has Pakistani government been doing past so many years? 187 in one day, that means close to 2000 in 10 days. yeh kya hai?


----------



## Kompromat

Screambowl said:


> I just don't understand one thing. There were so many militants roaming inside Pakistan, what has Pakistani government been doing past so many years? 187 in one day, that means close to 2000 in 10 days. yeh kya hai?



This is COIN warfare not a conventional war. We have to be very very surgical and extremely politically correct. The next on the target scope are Punjabi Taliban. Once we are done with North Waziristan, we will go after them in urban areas.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## That Guy

Zarvan said:


> You can't fight them for ever do as much fighting you want to and than again in the end you will talk or you will see another ISIS in the making you think you can defeat them go ahead Sir you will clear NW in no time but you will not win the war only win the battle


If Sri Lanka can beat the LTTE (the fathers of suicide bombing), while the SLA was under equipped, I have no doubt that Pakistan will beat the TTP. ISIS is only winning because of the Iraqi military is incompetent, and it's leadership (both political and military) are sectarian in nature; Pakistan Army is far superior to the SLA and IQA, so it can will. It has no choice but to win, and it will win.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bratva

Zarvan said:


> Than these states won't work and these groups will keep coming up and Shariah has always worked and will work today and if governments will not implement it they would soon see every second person becoming Taliban and trying to implement on its own




But there was A Shariah in Hazrat Ali (R.A) Caliphate era, why there was still Fitna Fasad than? As per you if we implement full shairah there will be n fitna fasad, Islamic history says, there was fitna fasad even within Sharrai government of Hazrat Usman (R.A) and Hazrat Ali (R.A) ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## foxbat

airmarshal said:


> At the time when nation needs unity with armed forces, please refrain from calling parties by the sect you imagine they belong to.
> 
> I m not an advocate of Jaamut Dawa but they have done tremendous charity work in the country. *Hafiz Saeed being a thorn in Indian side is enough for me to be a hero*. This is when politicians who call themselves leader of the people act like na-mard.



This exact mindset of Pakistanis, to allow terrorists and extremists to become heros, simply because they use that terrorism against Pakistan's enemies (whether it was Islamic mujahids in Afghanistan against USSR or people like HS against India) has landed Pakistan into the crap-fest it finds itself in. More power to you my friend.


----------



## Mercenary

Dont know this didnt happen sooner?

You can't negotiate with these TTP animals. Either they surrender or they die. There is no 3rd option.


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

foxbat said:


> This exact mindset of Pakistanis, to allow terrorists and extremists to become heros, simply because they use that terrorism against Pakistan's enemies (whether it was Islamic mujahids in Afghanistan against USSR or people like HS against India) has landed Pakistan into the crap-fest it finds itself in. More power to you my friend.



@Aeronaut sir change this guy flags to India. Its confusing for new comers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

foxbat said:


> This exact mindset of Pakistanis, to allow terrorists and extremists to become heros, simply because they use that terrorism against Pakistan's enemies (whether it was Islamic mujahids in Afghanistan against USSR or people like HS against India) has landed Pakistan into the crap-fest it finds itself in. More power to you my friend.



Hafiz Saeed challenges India to prove he is a terrorist - Pakistan - DAWN.COM

Your govt is mum. The man is willing to be tried in court.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bosnian Mujahideen

Apparently everyone in the muslim world seems to agree that this might be the perfect time to kill each others.


----------



## foxbat

Aeronaut said:


> Hafiz Saeed challenges India to prove he is a terrorist - Pakistan - DAWN.COM
> 
> Your govt is mum. The man is willing to be tried in court.



How many so called terrorists PA is claiming to have killed in the recent air bombings have been tried in Pakistani courts and been proven terrorists? Zilch. Right?

Anyway, the point was different. You have just added to that. You guys aided, protected and supported Taliban a couple decades back and today they are wrecking mayhem all over Pakistan. Mark my words. These folks like LeT, JuD etc will do to Pakistan what Taliban did to Afghanistan



Shabaz Sharif said:


> @Aeronaut sir change this guy flags to India. Its confusing for new comers.


They are already India.


----------



## Kompromat

Bosnian Mujahideen said:


> Apparently everyone in the muslim world seems to agree that this might be the perfect time to kill each others.



This is the perfect time to kill takfiri bastards.



foxbat said:


> How many so called terrorists PA is claiming to have killed in the recent air bombings have been tried in Pakistani courts and been proven terrorists? Zilch. Right?
> 
> Anyway, the point was different. You have just added to that. You guys aided, protected and supported Taliban a couple decades back and today they are wrecking mayhem all over Pakistan. Mark my words. These folks like LeT, JuD etc will do to Pakistan what Taliban did to Afghanistan.



Americans supported Stalin against Nazis then fought him for 50 years. Nation states function based on interests. It was in our interests to destroy soviets in Afghanistan, therefore we did what we had to do without getting involved directly. TTP is all but destroyed despite your ill wishes to the contrary.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## foxbat

Aeronaut said:


> This is the perfect time to kill takfiri bastards.
> 
> 
> 
> Americans supported Stalin against Nazis then fought him for 50 years. Nation states function based on interests. It was in our interests to destroy soviets in Afghanistan, therefore we did what we had to do without getting involved directly. TTP is all but destroyed despite your ill wishes to the contrary.



Mate, you are missing the point totally. I am not coming at it from a moral or ethical POV at all. Simply practicality. Not questioning your need to attack Soviets or attempt to create anarchy in India. Just commenting on the method which has proven to be more harmful than beneficial to Pakistan. The CBA just doesn't work out. And about the TTP getting destroyed, similar claims were made post Rah-e-Haq, Rah-e-rast and Rahe-e-nijat as well. All that happened was that these guys shifted bases and alignments while Pakistani IDPs paid the real price. 

You just can't kill terrorism without killing the mentality that promotes it to be used against your enemies. Good terrorists or bad terrorists (Pakistan's definition), both kill you as dead. It's back to the famous Clinton analogy of keeping wild animals in your back yard and hoping that they only attack your neighbors.

Today, LeT etc have no interest in Pakistan, but going by the trends, they are becoming internationally active against the West too. One wrong attack by a cell not so much in control of ISI and someone like USA (or even china) will be back with "You are either with us or against us" analogy and the back to stone ages threat. The same happened with Taliban under Musharraf.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## airmarshal

foxbat said:


> This exact mindset of Pakistanis, to allow terrorists and extremists to become heros, simply because they use that terrorism against Pakistan's enemies (whether it was Islamic mujahids in Afghanistan against USSR or people like HS against India) has landed Pakistan into the crap-fest it finds itself in. More power to you my friend.



Say a word about Hafiz Saeed and the Indian somewhere is on fire. Truly Hafiz Saeed has a great hold on Indian psyche. We dont need bombs, we have Hafiz Saeed and that is enough for Indians.



Aeronaut said:


> This is the perfect time to kill takfiri bastards.
> 
> 
> 
> Americans supported Stalin against Nazis then fought him for 50 years. Nation states function based on interests. It was in our interests to destroy soviets in Afghanistan, therefore we did what we had to do without getting involved directly. TTP is all but destroyed despite your ill wishes to the contrary.



I wish so. right now we are carried by sentiment more than logic.

The logic demands that sanctuaries of TTP across the border be also deployed or else we will have the same issue in a couple of months again.

The more we do such operations without considering the diplomatic offensive part, the more we have our army in conflict zone for a longer period.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## foxbat

airmarshal said:


> Say a word about Hafiz Saeed and the Indian somewhere is on fire. Truly Hafiz Saeed has a great hold on Indian psyche. We dont need bombs, we have Hafiz Saeed and that is enough for Indians.


The age old mindset of some Pakistanis to use terrorism as state policy. Lo and behold, the continuing need for operations like Rah-e-rast, rah-e-nijat and not zarb-e-azb. Anyway, go ahead and create 10 more Hafiz Saeeds. and look where it lands you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## OrionHunter

Screambowl said:


> I just don't understand one thing. There were so many militants roaming inside Pakistan, what has Pakistani government been doing past so many years? 187 in one day, that means close to 2000 in 10 days. yeh kya hai?


And what are they going to do about the Punjab Taliban who are crawling all over Karachi? These were the guys who were allegedly responsible for the attack on Karachi airport together with elements of the IMU. In fact many of them would have escaped to their bases in Karachi and Afghanistan from NW before the military operation commenced, only to go back again to fight another day.


----------



## DV RULES

Aeronaut said:


> This is the perfect time to kill takfiri bastards.
> 
> 
> 
> Americans supported Stalin against Nazis then fought him for 50 years. Nation states function based on interests.* It was in our interests to destroy soviets in Afghanistan,* therefore we did what we had to do without getting involved directly. TTP is all but destroyed despite your ill wishes to the contrary.



What a point of view, do you even know the history & consequences?
What makes you shooting in the air that 'it was in our interests'?
Still you have no interests in the region and you are fighting against IMU, ETM, at your doorstep. 
They are penetrated in society because of these 'interests'.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samlee

Mercenary said:


> Dont know this didnt happen sooner?
> 
> You can't negotiate with these TTP animals. Either they surrender or they die. There is no 3rd option.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IceCold

foxbat said:


> The age old mindset of some Pakistanis to use terrorism as state policy. Lo and behold, the continuing need for operations like Rah-e-rast, rah-e-nijat and not zarb-e-azb. Anyway, go ahead and create 10 more Hafiz Saeeds. and look where it lands you.



You shouldn't be worried about where what lands us. Pakistan and its people are fully aware of the multi dimensional threats that we face. Haven't you seen the polls. A huge majority is supporting this operation with political parties backing it up. 

So spare us the lecture and move on.



OrionHunter said:


> *And what are they going to do about the Punjab Taliban who are crawling all over Karachi*? These were the guys who were allegedly responsible for the attack on Karachi airport together with elements of the IMU. In fact many of them would have escaped to their bases in Karachi and Afghanistan from NW before the military operation commenced, only to go back again to fight another day.



As of today targeted operation by rangers have been started in Karachi in areas where there is information about taliban.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## foxbat

IceCold said:


> You shouldn't be worried about where what lands us. Pakistan and its people are fully aware of the multi dimensional threats that we face. Haven't you seen the polls. A huge majority is supporting this operation with political parties backing it up.
> 
> So spare us the lecture and move on.


Are you really so low on understanding basic english. I am certainly not lecturing you about the operation against the TTP.


----------



## SHAMK9

cb4 said:


>


Why aren't they using MRAP's?


----------



## IceCold

foxbat said:


> Are you really so low on understanding basic english. I am certainly not lecturing you about the operation against the TTP.



Yes i am when it comes to pathetic trolling from across the border. Now shooo and go troll some place else.


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

‘North Waziristan to remain under curfew on Tuesday’ - thenews.com.pk


----------



## ejaz007

Screambowl said:


> I just don't understand one thing. There were so many militants roaming inside Pakistan, what has Pakistani government been doing past so many years? 187 in one day, that means close to 2000 in 10 days. yeh kya hai?


 
And who told you the terrorists were roaming inside Pakistan. We have been trying to take care of them.

Anyways there are 187 less to worry about.


----------



## Kompromat

Marwat Khan Lodhi said:


> ‘North Waziristan to remain under curfew on Tuesday’ - thenews.com.pk



They are deliberately having a slow withdrawal of IDPs for vetting. AFAIK, 70K have left or are in the process.


----------



## Jazzbot

All the best to Pak Army, go kill them all and take no prisoners.


----------



## ares

Fundamental mistake made by Pakistan it launches ops in its tribal areas every single time.

It is basic military strategy , a *hammer and anvil* approach is needed to crush any insurgency.

It is a known fact before any major COIN operation(Blue Star,Black Thunder or numerous COIN ops in Kashmir), the first step Indian army took was to seal the borders with Pakistan. So as to surround the terrorist, give them no opportunity of escape and deny them reinforcements.

Here Pakistan army has launched more than 8 big ops in last 8 yrs in tribal areas, yet every time militants melt into neighboring Afghanistan or neighboring Pakistani provinces to return after a few months later to recapture the area.

Here Pakistan is asking Afghanistan to not allow NWA tribesmen.
Kabul asked not to shelter fleeing NWA tribesmen - Pakistan - DAWN.COM

Yet scores are fleeing(including militants) into neighboring Afghanistan.

Fleeing tribesmen consider Afghanistan safer - Pakistan - DAWN.COM
*You can not expect another country to do your job...You have to seal your own borders...to act as anvil before you hammer in with big guns and tanks and jets..otherwise it is a futile exercise destined to be repeated again and again. *


----------



## Rashid Mahmood




----------



## tarrar

Nice work & please keep us updated on the operation. I pray & hope these rented terrorist are defeated completely & no mercy is shown to these rented terrorists. Shahid ullah is a jabroni scum who is most probably sitting in Afghanistan in his masters lap like a coward. It is also medias job to show the truth to the people & show what these rented terrorists have been doing in NWA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

ares said:


> Fundamental mistake made by Pakistan it launches ops in its tribal areas every single time.
> 
> It is basic military strategy , a *hammer and anvil* approach is needed to crush any insurgency.
> 
> It is a known fact before any major COIN operation(Blue Star,Black Thunder or numerous COIN ops in Kashmir), the first step Indian army took was to seal the borders with Pakistan. So as to surround the terrorist, give them no opportunity of escape and deny them reinforcements.
> 
> Here Pakistan army has launched more than 8 big ops in last 8 yrs in tribal areas, yet every time militants melt into neighboring Afghanistan or neighboring Pakistani provinces to return after a few months later to recapture the area.
> 
> Here Pakistan is asking Afghanistan to not allow NWA tribesmen.
> Kabul asked not to shelter fleeing NWA tribesmen - Pakistan - DAWN.COM
> 
> Yet scores are fleeing(including militants) into neighboring Afghanistan.
> 
> Fleeing tribesmen consider Afghanistan safer - Pakistan - DAWN.COM
> *You can not expect another country to do your job...You have to seal your own borders...to act as anvil before you hammer in with big guns and tanks and jets..otherwise it is a futile exercise destined to be repeated again and again. *



No biggy, some tribesmen are headed to their relatives across the border. Afghani refugees are also headed back. A vast majority is coming to the IDP camps being established by KP govt.


----------



## Edevelop

* 37 militants eliminated in NWA *

PESHAWAR/ISLAMABAD - At least 27 militants were killed after fighter jets pounded militants' hideouts in Shawal area on the second day of 'Zarb-e-Azb' operation launched by army in North Waziristan Agency to wipe off foreign and local militants. 
A statement released by Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said that early morning jet aircrafts hit at least six hideouts of the hardcore militants in Shawal, destroying the targeted positions completely. 
"In these precise strikes, at least 27 terrorists were killed. The targeted area has no civilian population and the Zarb-e-Azb operation is going according to the plan," it said, adding that no operation in civil populated areas has been started so far. 
In another statement, Pak Army mouthpiece said that as many as seven terrorists were killed in exchange of fire when trying to flee a cordon in Ghulam Khan area after militants targeted a vehicle with an IED device the same day which killed six soldiers. It said two soldiers also embraced shahadat in the exchange of fire.
In a separate sniper action by Special Service Group, at least three terrorists were killed while laying IEDs close to Miranshah, the main town of North Waziristan Agency (NWA). The ISPR said the operation is progressing as per plan and NWA has been isolated by deploying troops along its border with neighboring tribal agencies.
"It is to block any move of terrorists in and out of North Waziristan Agency" the release explained. In addition, troops have cordoned off all terrorists bases, including the town of Mirali and Miranshah. Those terrorists fleeing the areas were killed on the outskirts of Mirali last night. 
Security has been beefed up all along Pak-Afghan border as well to check terrorists fleeing from area and Afghan National Army and Afghan Border Police have also been requested to seal the border on their side to facilitate elimination of terrorists fleeing across the border. The Afghanis have also been requested to initiate immediate measures to eliminate TTP terrorists and their sanctuaries in Kunar, Nuristan and other areas of Afghanistan.
On the other hand, Tehreek-i-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) has warned foreigners and multinational companies to suspend their activities in Pakistan or get ready to face consequences of non-compliance. "We are in a state of war and we will target each and every government installation as the army has launched military operation against the will of the nation," TTP spokesman Shahidullah Shahid said this in a statement issued here on Monday.
The spokesman called upon the foreigners to leave the country and not sign any agreement with Pakistani government, which is “ultimately being used against Taliban”. He said they warn foreign companies and airline companies to suspend their services in the country as they are going to launch attacks on government installations. He said that the revenue generated by the government through foreign investment is being used against Taliban and tribal people in this military operation. 
Shahidullah said that TTP believes Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif and Punjab establishment are directly responsible for this military operation, which is aimed to earn sympathies of US and its allied forces. The statement said that the dream of rooting out Taliban militants from the country would not come true and the government would see the consequences of this military operation in Islamabad and Punjab.
To fight out this threat, security has been beefed up in all major cities and towns at sensitive installations across the country by civil administration. ISPR said, "Army troops have been alerted and forward placed to assist law enforcement agencies. They will remain at designated places and whenever asked by civil administration will be employed in case of emergency."
The military action in North Waziristan was launched a week after a brazen insurgent attack on Karachi International Airport in which some 36 people had been killed. The attack was later claimed by Taliban and Uzbek militants. Sources said that troops have not been involved in direct military action, leaving F-16 combat jets to lead the offensive with air strikes. It is unclear how long the operation will continue.
On Sunday last, jet aircrafts started precise strikes in Degan- Boya in NWA in which so far 140 terrorists have been killed. Most of those killed are Uzbeks. Many ETIM terrorists and their affiliates have also been killed in the strikes. At least three soldiers were injured last night in exchange of fire with terrorists around Mirali.
The ISPR statement said that an orderly and dignified evacuation of the Internally Displaced Persons (IDPs) from North Waziristan is being carried out and necessary logistics and administrative arrangements for IDPs have been completed by Political Administration and Fata Disaster Management Agency (FDMA). To accommodate IDPs, registration points and camps have been established in Bannu district, it said. The political administration has already clamped curfew in North Waziristan.
*37 militants eliminated in NWA*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

Brig(R) Asad Munir is a defence analyst who has served as a senior intelligence official in FATA and Khyber Pakhtunkhwa. 

Following the formal announcement of a military operation in North Waziristan, we asked Mr Munir what this action would be like and what its objectives could be.

*Q: Will the operation simply entail more air strikes or will the action involve boots on the ground? *
*Ans*: The operation will be led by ground forces, which are already in place in the area. The military has been moving into North Waziristan since earlier this year.You must remember that the military has been pressing for this operation since 2011, but the only thing holding them back was criticism from political forces opposed to military action in North Waziristan. People like Imran Khan came out in opposition to military action then.

This is not likely to be a conventional operation either, because the Tehreek-i-Taliban does not have a fixed presence here or defined areas, unlike South Waziristan. During the last operation in South Waziristan, Baitullah Mehsud`s forces were bunkered in and had fixed positions. It is not like that in North Waziristan; this is the militants`last stronghold, the only area that they can claim to be `ruling`.

*Q: Who will this operation target; will the focus be on local militants or foreign fighters?* 
*Ans*:The operation will target TTP and foreign militants both, be they Arabs or central Asians.
There are still areas where fighters can seek refuge; Mamoonzai in the Orakzai Agency is still not under army control. Tirah Valley is another possible hideout for them. I believe the Haqqani presence in North Waziristan is exaggerated. They have influence in parts of Afghanistan and they are likely to move across the border.There have been reports that foreign fighters are leaving the area in large numbers.

*Q: Is this going to be a decisive blow to the militants or will this be like other operations in the past?* 
*Ans*: There is no option but to conduct this operation. We are getting a bad rep internationally and any major terrorist action in the region can be traced back to this area. Even the homegrown terrorists like Lashkar-i-Jhangvi and others also receive training in North Waziristan, so it is in the interest of the country to root out these elements. Rather than simply scattering them, the operation will continue until the terrorists are eliminated from the area and the army will want to deny them any area where they can dominate.

-Text by Hassan Belal Zaidi

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ares

Aeronaut said:


> No biggy, some tribesmen are headed to their relatives across the border. Afghani refugees are also headed back. A vast majority is coming to the IDP camps being established by KP govt.



If it is not a biggie, it wouldn't have taken you more than 9 yrs to and 8 major military ops to clear the area of militants.
It is same MO adopted again and again, you roll in with big guns, kill a few remaining militants, declare victory...while majority of militants have already fled across the border or disperse with your local populace into your interiors.


With a hundred thousand troops in your Eastern borders and just hundred and fifty thousand troops on entire western borders, where you are fighting an active insurgency you do not have the numbers required to keep sustained military presence in the area...compare it with India(which has consistently maintained nearly half a million troops in a small state to quell the insurgency..and has been fairly successful in it).

You are simply stretched too thin to hold on to any gains made in your tribal areas.

And voila before you know it these militants are recapturing these areas a few months later and you are back to where you started..


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

to some of the idiots (including outsiders here who know NOTHING about COIN) on this forum who are yapping as if PAF/PA are blindly going after civilians:

Uzbak embassidors are never going to accept that the terrorists are from thier country. For the segregation and seperation of who is who is so simplified by the forces. Time is given for the innocent people of the surrounded areas to leave the place nd go to the prearranged designated area where all facilities are available for IDPs and another area is specified for the those who want to surrender before the A-hour. Its not collateral damage. 

And other than this the negotiation phase has already passed. So now only one way is left. Shut up and let it be done.

Army Soldiers are themselves enjoying sunbaths on the less hot stones of N.Waziristan. 

Arrangements for IDP are done from Army side, the rations and tents from their own stores. And this is just temporary anyways they are given notice of when to vacate for safety and when they could return. 

I'll like to see the stupids of this forum (just the stupids) condemn the foreign terrorists.


As for Afghan govt. crying crocodile tears and using heroin/aid money to bribe N. Waziristan Pakistanis -- its a failed tactic. They should cover their own arses first and focus on Afghans outside of Kabul - who are suffering due to the policies of their own government. The people of the Agency showed their loyalty to Pakistan by also participating in jirga and agreeing to expel the foreign terrorists - who are the same ones who attacked Karachi airport and other soft targets. 

A lot of assholes out there, and plenty of bullets to riddle them and the enemy out there who is providing them with material and moral support (we know who they are and they'll get whats coming to them)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HRK

ares said:


> If it is not a biggie, it wouldn't have taken you more than 9 yrs to and 8 major military ops to clear the area of militants.
> It is same MO adopted again and again, you roll in with big guns, kill a few remaining militants, declare victory...while majority of militants have already fled across the border or disperse with your local populace into your interiors.
> 
> 
> With a hundred thousand troops in your Eastern borders and just hundred and fifty thousand troops on entire western borders, where you are fighting an active insurgency you do not have the numbers required to keep sustained military presence in the area...compare it with India(which has consistently maintained nearly half a million troops in a small state to quell the insurgency..and has been fairly successful in it).
> 
> You are simply stretched too thin to hold on to any gains made in your tribal areas.
> 
> And voila before you know it these militants are recapturing these areas a few months later and you are back to where you started..



before to post long wishful prophecies about NW, you must have understand that the 'Tribal Area' is different than any settle area.

After the operation threat level will decrease to the level, that civilian law enforcement agency (FC and local tribal volunteer) would be more than enough to deal with it. Army will only act as a backup .....


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

That Guy said:


> If Sri Lanka can beat the LTTE (the fathers of suicide bombing), while the SLA was under equipped, I have no doubt that Pakistan will beat the TTP. ISIS is only winning because of the Iraqi military is incompetent, and it's leadership (both political and military) are sectarian in nature; Pakistan Army is far superior to the SLA and IQA, so it can will. It has no choice but to win, and it will win.



Pakistan helped Sri Lanka defeat the foreign sponsored LTTE and it was our pleasure. Sri Lanka has been diplomatically supportive of Pakistan's efforts - many of them succesful - to destroy terrorist infrastructure outside and within its soil.

ISIS is spreading like wildfire b/c its an all out proxy war and facilitated by the other proxy war in Syria (which has been failing by the way). The govt. elected was stupid to opt for peace talks instead of listening to the Army's repeated calls NOT to do so. But now Pakistan military is taking them head-on and we will succeed God Willing.

Those complaining should either continue to go cry like babies or they should educate themselves a little bit if they genuinely care and to be PROPERLY informed, rather than fall victim to propaganda. Either wont make a difference since operations are underway anyways and I'll trust the Army before I trust anyone else

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gryphon

*Over 50 militants killed in North Waziristan air strikes’*

June 17, 2014 - Updated 729 PKT
From Web Edition

*



*

*PESHAWAR: The Pakistan Air Force aircraft pounded militant hideouts early Tuesday morning in parts of North Waziristan, killing more than 50 militants, sources said.
*
The sources said that the air strikes were conducted in Mir Ali and other areas of the agency as part of Pakistan’s newly launched offensive against the Tehreek-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) and other foreign militants in NWA that borders war ravaged Afghanistan.

Official sources said that as many as eight hideouts were targeted in the latest air strikes and death toll might rise.

The operation was launched a week after militants stored Karachi’s Jinnah International Airport,causing many casualties.

Over 50 militants killed in North Waziristan air strikes’ - thenews.com.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Good riddance


----------



## HAIDER

It would be better, if Russian provide gunship now. Will raise more fire in hell


----------



## XYON

The so called Talibaan fighters have been advised to even keep their farts in there assholes in case the Army hears them and cuts them to 10,000 little pieces. And where is the BHONKU HEAD TTP DALLA MULLAH FM? He literally must be shitting in his brown shalwar by now!


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

COAS General Raheel cancels his Sri Lanka official visit due to the ongoing operation ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

ares said:


> It would be far too presumptuous of me to make any prophecies..but you have your history to rely on inevitability of the consequences of an already tried and tested formula..which inexplicably leads to the same results every time.



Even if that is the case its non of your concern, NW operation is backed by National Consensus, go cry your tear somewhere els ......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

mafiya said:


> But there was A Shariah in Hazrat Ali (R.A) Caliphate era, why there was still Fitna Fasad than? As per you if we implement full shairah there will be n fitna fasad, Islamic history says, there was fitna fasad even within Sharrai government of Hazrat Usman (R.A) and Hazrat Ali (R.A) ?


Their will be huge difference you will have moral ground and majority will support you other wise you are going to loose all the moral ground and don't believe me soon INSHALLAH you will know I was true when you would see you have achieved nothing much after this operation too and these and more groups will keep rising until your government start the work on it and Army will loose moral ground too which would be disaster for Pakistan and it would be deadly for all of us



Shabaz Sharif said:


> Instead we can make these ttp haranis depressing if our vehincles were ied resistance.
> 
> 
> 
> Sir look these retards are running and getting killed in process, their best hope is to plant ied. Mr don't you think you are exagerating power of bunch of crimnal terrorists? What can they do a part from killing innocents by blowing themselfes up?


No you are undermining them go ahead for them getting killed is never a problem those at Karachi Air Port were dumbos but those dumbos came to die for their cause so that is not the issue for them you are not dealing with some normal robbers and other criminals those are always afraid of death and punishment these are not so stop undermining them other wise reality will come to haunt you soon and even Imran Khan believes


----------



## Farooq

Menace2Society said:


> Shariah has no place in a modern democratic nation state. It doesn't work.
> 
> TTP and ISIS who demand it are liars and are using this for their own gains and control. Even if Pak implemented full Shariah there would be more demands.
> 
> There can be no negotiations with anyone that challenges the state regardless of their demands.



you secular rats are shameless for challenging the rule of Allah .... 

How dare you say that the rule of Quran and Sunnah doesn't work? 

Are you saying that Allah didn't know that Allah's own law wouldn't be compatible with the modern world?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sugarcane

ares said:


> Fundamental mistake made by Pakistan it launches ops in its tribal areas every single time.
> 
> It is basic military strategy , a *hammer and anvil* approach is needed to crush any insurgency.
> 
> It is a known fact before any major COIN operation(Blue Star,Black Thunder or numerous COIN ops in Kashmir), the first step Indian army took was to seal the borders with Pakistan. So as to surround the terrorist, give them no opportunity of escape and deny them reinforcements.
> 
> Here Pakistan army has launched more than 8 big ops in last 8 yrs in tribal areas, yet every time militants melt into neighboring Afghanistan or neighboring Pakistani provinces to return after a few months later to recapture the area.
> 
> Here Pakistan is asking Afghanistan to not allow NWA tribesmen.
> Kabul asked not to shelter fleeing NWA tribesmen - Pakistan - DAWN.COM
> 
> Yet scores are fleeing(including militants) into neighboring Afghanistan.
> 
> Fleeing tribesmen consider Afghanistan safer - Pakistan - DAWN.COM
> *You can not expect another country to do your job...You have to seal your own borders...to act as anvil before you hammer in with big guns and tanks and jets..otherwise it is a futile exercise destined to be repeated again and again. *



Given the terrain and length of Pak-Afghan border - If we go for sealing complete border than we probably need all our forces to be deployed on Durand line. Perhaps - the people who have spent years in service and training knows the ground realities better than a cyber anal-ist on PDF.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## IceCold

@Aeronaut 

You are needed here. Indians are ruining this thread with their BS personal opinions. This is a thread solely related to updates about the operation. The last thing we need is advise and opinions from across the border.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

the first martyr of Op. Zarb-e-Azb is Lance Naik Zahid Hussain Turi (FC)

He hailed from my village in Kurram Agency. Keep him and all other martyrs in your thoughts. They died to make the nation safer and stronger.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## HRK

self deleted .........


----------



## Aslan

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> the first martyr of Op. Zarb-e-Azb is Lance Naik Zahid Hussain Turi (FC)
> 
> He hailed from my village in Kurram Agency. Keep him and all other martyrs in your thoughts. They died to make the nation safer and stronger.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

HRK said:


> Even if that is the case its non of your concern, NW operation is backed by National Consensus, go cry your tear somewhere els ......



that should shut him up hopefully

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> the first martyr of Op. Zarb-e-Azb is Lance Naik Zahid Hussain Turi (FC)
> 
> He hailed from my village in Kurram Agency. Keep him and all other martyrs in your thoughts. They died to make the nation safer and stronger.








*And never think of those who have been killed in the cause of Allah as dead. Rather, they are alive with their Lord, receiving provision*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ejaz007

*Pakistan continues N Waziristan air raids *
*Military offensive against fighters goes on, a week after Taliban attack on Karachi airport killed 29 people.*

Pakistani jets have resumed air raids in Pakistan’s North Waziristan region, a day after the army announced the start of a major military operation to flush fighters out of the volatile region bordering Afghanistan.
Security officials said the jets bombed two government schools in the west of Miranshah, the main town in North Waziristan, early on Monday, killing at least 15 fighters who were sheltering in them.
Military officials told AP news agency that some of the fighters killed were foreigners.
Pakistani jets carried out raids in the same northwestern region on Sunday, with the military saying105 people, mostly Uzbek fighters in eight hideouts were believed killed.
Al Jazeera cannot independently confirm the military's account of casualties.
The Pakistani Taliban said that those killed on Sunday were civilians and that it would avenge the deaths.

"This operation will continue till the surrender or elimination of enemy," Khawaja Asif, the Pakistani defence minister said.
The army has imposed an all-day curfew and turned off mobile phone services to undermine the fighters and restrict people's movements, leading to food shortages in some places, Reuters said.
The curfew will be relaxed in the next couple of days to allow residents to leave the area, security officials said.
Military also said that surveillance of the territory of the air raids is being carried out by own aerial surveillance platforms.
*Residents flee*
Expecting an escalation of violence, two-thirds of families have fled from the ethnic Pashtun region, residents told Reuters, many heading for neighbouring Afghanistan, where they have relatives.
"We have packed up everything and are ready to leave as soon as the curfew is lifted," Ethasham Khan, a resident of the regional capital of Miranshah said.
After the Karachi attack, public opinion also appears to have swung in favour of a military operation, even if military action in North Waziristan means a higher risk of revenge attacks by the Pakistani Taliban outside the tribal region.
In a separate incident, four soldiers have been killed and five injured in a road side blast in the town of Ghulam Khan in North Waziristan.
Official sources told Al Jazeera the security convoy was targeted close to the Pakistan-Afghanistan border, adding that they cordoned off the area and launched a search operation for suspects.

Pakistan continues N Waziristan air raids - Central & South Asia - Al Jazeera English


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat

Go to the battle in the name of Allah (SWT) with the sword of the Prophet (PBUH) for the people of Pakistan. The nation stands for you in prayer as the victory is your right and the history is on your side. High Morale - Happy Hunting!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

HAIDER said:


> It would be better, if Russian provide gunship now. Will raise more fire in hell



Cobras with night fight capability (45-50% operational ready) and F-16s not to mention reconnaissance UAVs are proving to be invaluable


----------



## Aslan

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> that should shut him up hopefully


He will not, somehow their kind thinks its their God given right to run their mouth in our affairs, they conveniently call it an open forum allowing me to bark anywhere rule.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Aslan said:


> He will not, somehow their kind thinks its their God given right to run their mouth in our affairs, they conveniently call it an open forum allowing me to bark anywhere rule.



well....i kind of blame the admin here for letting impure liabilities (trolls) into this forum in the first place

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> well....i kind of blame the admin here for letting impure liabilities (trolls) into this forum in the first place



Fixed

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Aeronaut said:


> Fixed



that wasnt even a veiled reference of sorts to you

i appreciate your patriotism sir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Aeronaut said:


> Go to the battle in the name of Allah (SWT) with the sword of the Prophet (PBUH) for the people of Pakistan. The nation stands for you in prayer as the victory is your right and the history is on your side. High Morale - Happy Hunting!
> 
> View attachment 35333







__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=749360038450323




What is the meaning of Al Ghazab ?



cb4 said:


>


When on earth we would stop using these Toyota Hilux Cars


----------



## rana shamsher



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Devil Soul said:


> JUI F



who cares what JUI or JeI think


----------



## asad71

Good timing. Another 5/6 months before biting winter sets in and snows at places. Crucially US are getting kicked out to see a Pashtun dominated regime at Kabul.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> that wasnt even a veiled reference of sorts to you
> 
> i appreciate your patriotism sir



A buddy from SSG has landed in the battlefield.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rana shamsher

Check out This

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rana shamsher

Pakistani Armed Forces Fought Against Terrorism and Launch's it's another Operation Called ZarbeAzb..
We support our Armed Forces and Fight Against Terrorism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rana shamsher

Pakistani Armed Forces Fought Against Terrorism and Launch's it's another Operation Called ZarbeAzb..
We support our Armed Forces and Fight Against Terrorism.

Zarb e Azb - Pak Armed Forces-Call to Arms


----------



## Sugarcane

File photos of Jawans who embraced martyrdom in IED blast in North Waziristan yesterday. RIP Jawans

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Haseebullah

Zarvan said:


> When on earth we would stop using these Toyota Hilux Cars


Like Never.


----------



## Zarvan

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> who cares what JUI or JeI think


If they started contacted all Ulemas off deoband and Ahle Hadith and they come on side and demand to stop operation situation will turn into disaster


----------



## Firelord

Oooohhh Heavy Metal ...........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

*June 17, 11:58am*

Fresh air strikes early Tuesday target three militant strongholds in Mirali town in North Waziristan and kill 13 alleged militants, three security sources said, AFP reports.


----------



## TheNoob

can i reupload it on my YT Channel? :3

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rana shamsher

TheNoob said:


> can i reupload it on my YT Channel? :3


It's also available on youtube.. follow this link





but due to the restriction on youtube in pakistan, you found this video on Vimeo and Dailymotion too.


----------



## Kompromat

*Zarb-e-Azb Update: 50 more terrorists killed in bombardment
12:46 Jun 17, 2014 


RAWALPINDI: Pakistan armed forced continued their anti-Taliban operation for the third day today (Tuesday) as 50 more terrorists were killed in fresh bombardment in restive North Waziristan tribal agency, the ISPR said.*

According to officials, military jets pounded targets in Khoshhali and Khajori areas near Mir Ali, killing 50 terrorists and destroying eight hideouts in early morning airstrikes.

The army has deployed tanks, thousands of ground troops in North Waziristan as local tribal people left the area seeking shelter in adjoining districts and border areas of Afghanistan.

On Monday, Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif said the ongoing military offensive will usher in peace.

"We have decided to make Pakistan as a land of peace. I believe that this operation would be the beginning of an era of peace and tranquility," Sharif said in the Parliament. - SAMAA

Zarb-e-Azb Update: 50 more terrorists killed in bombardment

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BEEN .T

Excellent Video Long Live Pakistan Long Live Pakistan Army

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul




----------



## RAMPAGE

*JuD’s Hafiz Saeed supports military operation in NWA*

*



*

LAHORE: Ameer Jamatud Dawa Pakistan Hafiz Muhammad Saeed has fully supported the operation Zarb-e-Azb in North Waziristan Agency. 

In an interview with a private TV channel here on Monday, Ameer Jamatud Dawa Pakistan Hafiz Muhammad Saeed said that military operation had become inevitable after the attack on Karachi airport and security force.

He said that his party will support the government and security forces to make the operation a success.

He said that the government was sincere in talks with the Taliban to avoid the operation but the dialogues failed .He said that it happened which was to happen, saying that he still demands that the people , who are living peacefully , should not be targeted.

Hafiz Muhammad Saeed said that Prime Minister Muhammad Nawaz should take the nation into confidence as to why the operation was inevitable.

He said that there should be national unity for making the operation successful, saying that Jamatud Dawa will support government and the institutions for ending terrorism.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Devil Soul

*Will Pakistan go all out against militants?*
By M Ilyas Khan
BBC News, Islamabad




Pakistan's offensive raises many as yet unanswered questions

Pakistan's military operation to clear al-Qaeda and Taliban militants from its side of the Afghan border has long been demanded by Kabul and Washington.

Troops are now on alert in Pakistan's towns and cities after Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif approved the offensive in North Waziristan.

A military statement quoting army chief Gen Raheel Sharif said it was aimed at eliminating "all terrorists and their sanctuaries" in the tribal area.

But there are questions which will be answered only as the operation unfolds.

For one, the military has only been conducting air raids in the region so far, and there is no evidence yet of any boots on the ground.

And, the air raids have targeted only Central Asian fighters and Pakistani Taliban (TTP), both known for their animosity towards Pakistan.





The operation is aimed at militants in the Shawal region of Waziristan

The question is, will there be strikes against the feared Haqqani network and two militant groups native to Waziristan which have thus far mainly focused attacks on Afghanistan?

One of these, the Hafiz Gul Bahadur group, controls North Waziristan, and has played host not only to the Haqqani network and the TTP franchise, but also to militants from the Middle East, Central Asia and parts of Pakistan.

The Mullah Nazir group - named after its commander who was killed in a US drone strike last year - controls the Wana region of South Waziristan, and has like the Hafiz Gul Bahadur group focused its energies on Afghanistan.

Both have had peace deals with Islamabad, but Hafiz Gul Bahadur recently threatened to revoke the agreement if Pakistan continued to bomb targets in his region.

There is also a question mark over a recent move by Pakistan to pull out guards from a section of Waziristan's border with Afghanistan's Khost province, leaving it unmanned for nearly two weeks.





Officials in Miranshah, the administrative centre of North Waziristan, say most foreign fighters have since slipped into Afghanistan, as have tribal elements affiliated with the TTP.

Considering these early developments, the emerging picture appears to be one of restrained military action aimed at driving undesired elements over the border into Afghanistan without greatly upsetting the "friendly" groups or the "civilian population", as local officials put it.

Those that are being driven out are likely to regroup and create alternative sanctuaries in Khost, just as the militants already driven from the Swat, Bajaur and Mohmand regions of Pakistan's tribal areas set up sanctuaries in Kunar and Nuristan provinces of Afghanistan.

The difference is that while those in Kunar and Nuristan are hindered by geography from launching major attacks in Afghanistan - and have therefore been more focused on Pakistan - the elements who gather in Khost will have Kabul within their striking distance.

Analysts close to the Pakistani military establishment accuse the militant groups in Kunar and Nuristan of having become "foreign proxies", used by Afghanistan, India and even the US to punish Pakistan for supporting the Haqqani network and the Quetta Shura, as the Afghan Taliban leadership is known.




Thousands of civilians are fleeing Waziristan for safety
Many believe that a sanctuary in Khost is likely to become more Afghanistan focused, although some elements there, too, wouldn't mind being used against Pakistan.

This leaves us with the so-called friendly groups, who are natives of the Waziristan region, have had peace deals with Islamabad, and have hosted and nourished the wider militant fraternity that today stalks the entire Afghan-Pakistan region.

This proliferation of Taliban is credited by many to a Pakistani policy - denied by Islamabad - of arming and encouraging the Taliban to capture Kabul so as to prevent its arch-rival, India, from expanding its influence in Afghanistan.

But since this fraternity started to breed groups that turned on Pakistan, analysts say the Pakistanis would now like to secure their border with Afghanistan so as to prevent a reverse flow of these "foreign proxies" into its territory. The current operation is to achieve that goal, they say.

It is still not clear why Pakistan seems to be holding back on the Haqqani network and the Waziristan groups.

Some analysts who are close to the military suggest that these groups may still come in handy if Pakistan decides to keep parts of Afghanistan unsettled until its fears of Indian ascendancy in Kabul are put to rest.

But most are unanimous that Pakistan does not want a total Taliban victory in Kabul any more, because in the changed circumstances Pakistan would be the first country where they would try to export their ideology.

To succeed at this tricky game of realpolitik, Pakistan will need to hold sensitive negotiations with the native groups.

Both these groups would like to remain in control of their territory, and if given a chance, would like to make Waziristan part of an extended Taliban sanctuary that includes southern and eastern Afghanistan.

Since the Pakistan-Afghanistan border is officially disputed by Kabul, there is a real danger of these groups striking a deal with Kabul to create problems for Pakistan.

Backing disaffected Waziri tribesmen against Pakistan might be seen by Kabul as a way of getting back at Islamabad.

After all, it's unlikely to welcome thousands of militants being dumped on its territory by its larger and more powerful neighbour.

Pakistan will therefore be treading a very fine line when it negotiates any power-sharing deal with these groups.


----------



## Frank xane

Pakistan will not be allowed to become safe haven of terrorists at any cost. We expressed our military and government's resolve to eliminate terrorism in the country by decisive crackdown against terrorists would continue till the realisation of objectives of military operation 'Zarb-e-Azb'. We already had paid a heavy price – in terms of lives and material – during war on terror which he said was imposed by militants, adding that country has suffered losses worth $103 billion due to terrorism. Operation will definitely bring peace and stability to the country.

Though the country has been in the grip of terrorism since the 9/11 attacks in the US, the government of Pakistan decided to use the full force of state against militants in 2007 after the Lal Masjid Operation in Islamabad.
The following are major military operations carried out by armed forces against local and foreign militants in the troubled tribal areas and Khyber Pakhtunkhwa in recent past:

Operation Rah-i-Haq-I in Swat valley and Shangla district (2007)

Operation Rah-i-Haq-II in Swat valley and Shangla (2008)

Operation Sirat-i-Mustaqeem in Khyber Agency (2008)

Operation Sherdil jointly launched with Frontier Corps in Bajaur Agency (2008)

Operation Rah-i-Haq-III in Swat valley and Shangla (2009)

Operation Black Thunderstorm in Buner, Lower Dir and Shangla district (2009)

Operation Brekhna in Mohmand Agency (2009)

Operation Rah-i-Rast, commonly known as Swat Operation, (2009)

Operation Rah-i-Nijat in South Waziristan (2009)


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rashid Mahmood



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frank xane




----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Schools, colleges closed in Fata - Newspaper - DAWN.COM


----------



## Jango

COAS cancels his visit to Sri Lanka.


----------



## farhan_9909

Faryad of a Mother







*Watana Kala Khpa mashay,de pakhtano mandiyo zaman ba de gateena*
*
Translation: *Ay watan Kabhi khafa mat hona,Pakhtun mao k bete tumhe jeetenge

May Allah give them highest place in Jannat ul Firdous for fighting against the enemies of Islam aka talibandits

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IceCold

Why are they requesting a country like Afghanistan with a President like Karzai who has no real value or power other than to spout nonsense against Pakistan.
Its the US we should be talking too. Today in the newspaper a statement i read from the US were that even they were not taken into confidence before launching operation. What does that signifies? A distrust perhaps since the US too is known for double dealings.
Moreover are their any chances for our forces to take out sanctuaries in Khost, Kunar and other areas which Afghanistan provide to train anti Pakistan elements?


----------



## pakdefender

ares said:


> Fundamental mistake made by Pakistan it launches ops in its tribal areas every single time.
> 
> It is basic military strategy , a *hammer and anvil* approach is needed to crush any insurgency.
> 
> It is a known fact before any major COIN operation(Blue Star,Black Thunder or numerous COIN ops in Kashmir), the first step Indian army took was to seal the borders with Pakistan. So as to surround the terrorist, give them no opportunity of escape and deny them reinforcements.
> 
> Here Pakistan army has launched more than 8 big ops in last 8 yrs in tribal areas, yet every time militants melt into neighboring Afghanistan or neighboring Pakistani provinces to return after a few months later to recapture the area.
> 
> Here Pakistan is asking Afghanistan to not allow NWA tribesmen.
> Kabul asked not to shelter fleeing NWA tribesmen - Pakistan - DAWN.COM
> 
> Yet scores are fleeing(including militants) into neighboring Afghanistan.
> 
> Fleeing tribesmen consider Afghanistan safer - Pakistan - DAWN.COM
> *You can not expect another country to do your job...You have to seal your own borders...to act as anvil before you hammer in with big guns and tanks and jets..otherwise it is a futile exercise destined to be repeated again and again. *



we'll extend the bombing runs into afghanistan , its only a matter of time.

also tell us , where is the border between afghanistan and Pakistan ? lets hear it from the snake's mouth itself



IceCold said:


> Why are they requesting a country like Afghanistan with a President like Karzai who has no real value or power other than to spout nonsense against Pakistan.
> Its the US we should be talking too. Today in the newspaper a statement i read from the US were that even they were not taken into confidence before launching operation. What does that signifies? A distrust perhaps since the US too is known for double dealings.
> Moreover are their any chances for our forces to take out sanctuaries in Khost and other areas which Afghanistan provide to train anti Pakistan elements?



to let that SOB know in diplomatic terms to stop giving shelter to terrorists


----------



## IceCold

pakdefender said:


> to let that SOB know in diplomatic terms to stop giving shelter to terrorists




Time for diplomacy is long gone imo. Its time for action. Besides we shouldn't be giving that asshole undue importance. He is already done. 
I sincerely hope that the scale of this operation is increased and we take out sanctuaries in Afghanistan even if that means by limited air strikes or cruise missiles

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Rashid Mahmood said:


>


thats the Mech Inf unit moving out of Bannu..

on the related issue of the displaced tribal people due to the operation... the Afghan government is offering "cash incentives" and support to the tribesmen who decide to cross over to Afghanistan.

generally such gesture should be applauded from humanitarian point of view but when there are over 6 million Afghan refugees living in Pakistan, and the those that live in Afghanistan are getting their head or thumbs chopped off by Taliban for taking part in the elections then any such offer seems ridiculous, also noting the not so veiled hostility of Afghan regime towards Pakistan. 
I wonder what Kabul is trying to achieve here if its not merely propaganda and recruitment against Pakistan army. because its the same Kabul that has failed to repatriate the Afghan refugees and safeguard those that live in Afghanistan from NATO collateral damage and Taliban reprisals. 

Kabul asked not to shelter fleeing NWA tribesmen - Pakistan - DAWN.COM


----------



## Horseman

Zarvan said:


> Imran Khan speech in Parliament he is not whole heatedly supporting operation and if things go wrong it would be now be disaster for Army and Government they have to make sure no terrorism takes place but if things remain pretty much same only 30 to 40 % are decreased than you are just looking at disaster in the making @Aeronaut @Oscar @Slav Defence @balixd and others



only one thing make him agree if he goes against operation than his will loss his political ground. so this retard now become agree half halfheartedly other wise he is not with army.


----------



## Chak Bamu

Aeronaut said:


>



Phajjay kay Paye yaad aa rahay hain....


----------



## Farooq

IceCold said:


> Time for diplomacy is long gone imo. Its time for action. Besides we shouldn't be giving that asshole undue importance. He is already done.
> I sincerely hope that the scale of this operation is increased and we take out sanctuaries in Afghanistan even if that means by limited air strikes or cruise missiles



I agree.

This operation should be ALL or NOTHING and use the most destructive weaponry in it's arsenal

Pak army needs to aggressively bombard all TTP inside Pakistan and destroy targets inside Afghanistan as well

the afgani charsis needs to pay a price for sheltering the TTp scum


----------



## Horseman

Devil Soul said:


>



Hypocrisy at its best. he must say what he thinks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Horseman

Side-Winder said:


>



I know his good advise  one and only peace talks

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Horseman

pkuser2k12 said:


> *Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf *
> 2 hours ago
> 
> *"Since the operation has started, we stand by our army and pray that the operation is successful." *Chairman Imran Khan said outside Parliament. *He added that "I am concerned about the civilians at North Waziristan. This operation was announced by DG ISPR, why not by the Government? I and CM Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Pervez Khattak came to know about #ZarbEAzb through TV*. Since a lot of displaced people are going to come in KP, we should have been contacted us so we could have suggested plan for Internally Displaced Persons (IDPs). Military operation cannot succeed unless it has a political solution too. *We trust our army & support them*."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152237224719527
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SOURCE:
> 
> PTI OFFICIAL FACEBOOK*
> 
> Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf | Facebook



Somebody see at his face. How pain he is feeling right now for TTP


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Horseman said:


> I know his good advise  one and only peace talks


yea

give a heads up to all political parties, all leaders of Madrassahs .. so that they can warn their terrorist brothers.

makes perfect sense. always announce .. open a public debate.. with exact timing and area of operation so that all innocent terrorists, butchers and robbers can safely move out

military has complained that in the past their in camera , secret briefings to politicians were leaked out to media and TTP.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Farooq

Irfan Baloch said:


> yea
> 
> give a heads up to all political parties, all leaders of Madrassahs .. so that they can warn their terrorist brothers.
> 
> makes perfect sense. always announce .. open a public debate.. with exact timing and area of operation so that all innocent terrorists, butchers and robbers can safely move out
> 
> military has complained that in the past their in camera , secret briefings to politicians were leaked out to media and TTP.



Don't make your hatred for Islam so obvious... Not all madarsahs or Islamic leaders support the TTP 

it is only the saudi funded wahabis that support them



Zarvan said:


> One of the major reason they get support you end it you end most groups than you compensate those who are fighting for revenge than only those are left who are funded by RAW and Mossad than eliminate those and those who fund them



under any circumstance there is no justification to attack civilians.... so like any other country will annihilate from the source. 

you are just sympathetic towards these animals because they share the same wahabi beliefs as you do, but majority of Pakistanis support the army operation and so should you


----------



## senses

Sources tell Terminal X that the Pakistan Army is extensively using the indigenously-developed Burraq and Shahpar UAVs (Unmanned Aerial Vehicles) in Operation Zarb-e-Azb.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Devil Soul

3 militants laying IEDs in N Waziristan were killed by Pakistan Special Forces snipers on June 16: Military spokesman

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Horseman

Rashid Mahmood said:


>


@Zarvan


----------



## Zarvan

Devil Soul said:


> 3 militants laying IEDs in N Waziristan were killed by Pakistan Special Forces snipers on June 16: Military spokesman


Hope we now deploy snipers on Air Ports too


----------



## Devil Soul

*میرعلی، میرانشاہ سمیت دیگرعلاقوں میں دہشتگردوں کے ٹھکانوں کا گھیراو کرلیا، آئی ایس پی *

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/478850888225001472


----------



## Devil Soul

Just in: ISPR says 6 hideouts, one bombing making factory destroyed, 25 terrorists killed in NWA Operation"

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/478851473611427840

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## senses

So how long till we see the pics of operation rolling out on PDF?


----------



## TheNoob

senses said:


> So how long till we see the pics of operation rolling out on PDF?




pretty much, after its finished.


----------



## Devil Soul

*Radio Pakistan* ‏@RadioPakistan 43s
Zarb-E-Azb: 25 more terrorists killed in North Warisitan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

*Credits of the image to member Panzer-kiel of another forum.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

Atleast 50,000 tribesmen are stranded in NW due to contineous curfew, there are reports of food depletion.
North Waziristan to remain under curfew


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

The elders of North Waziristan Agency have voiced concern over the launch of military operation in their region fearing the continuous curfew will lead to the death of many stranded tribesmen due to shortage of food, suspension of power, and lack of water and medicines.
North Waziristan elders want curfew eased - Newspaper - DAWN.COM


----------



## TheNoob

Marwat Khan Lodhi said:


> Atleast 50,000 tribesmen are stranded in NW due to contineous curfew, there are reports of food depletion.
> North Waziristan to remain under curfew




-_-


----------



## Devil Soul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/478871136877301760

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

Looks like the tactic is to first soften up targets by airstrikes and keep a cordon...then get the boots on the ground.


----------



## Windjammer

*UPDATE- ZARB –E- AZB
17JUNE 2014*


6 x Terrorist’s hideouts including a training camp and an IED making factory around Hasokhel, North Waziristan Agency were destroyed by jet aircrafts early morning today. 25 x foreign and local terrorists were killed in the strikes. More details of strikes to follow.
Operation in North Waziristan Agency is progressing as per plan. The Cordon around all terrorists’ hideouts including in the town of Mirali and Miranshah has been further tightened and reinforced. Last night 3 x terrorists were killed while fleeing from the cordoned off area in Miranshah. 1 x soldier got injured in exchange of fire.
No operation in built up area has been started so far to ensure following:-
a. No terrorist can escape the cordon.
b. All innocent civil population is safely evacuated after their detailed verification. 
Necessary Logistics and administrative arrangements for IDPs have been completed by Political Administration and Disaster Management Agency. Security of IDP camp being ensured by Army troops.
Air surveillance of the Operational area with the help of own surveillance assets continues.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Screambowl

Aeronaut said:


> This is COIN warfare not a conventional war. We have to be very very surgical and extremely politically correct. The next on the target scope are Punjabi Taliban. Once we are done with North Waziristan, we will go after them in urban areas.



Its is only NS, who gave orders most probably. Earlier Zardari and the party were busy in something else, when Mehran happened and Marriot happened.
India had also been saying past so many years that Pakistan has become breeding ground of terror.



ejaz007 said:


> *And who told you the terrorists were roaming inside Pakistan.* We have been trying to take care of them.
> 
> Anyways there are 187 less to worry about.



Then what operation Zarb e Azb is for? I follow, DAWN, Geo, Ary, and the news of explosions and terror strikes were becoming common.


----------



## Sugarcane

#*Zarb*-e-Azb:Operation in populated area not started yet so terrorists cant escape cordon & innocent civilian population is safely evacuated- AsimBajwaISPR

#*Zarb*-e-Azb:Operation in populated area not started yet so terrorists cant escape cordon & innocent civilian population is safely evacuated- AsimBajwaISPR


----------



## Windjammer

Fulcrum15 said:


> Looks like the tactic is to first soften up targets by airstrikes and keep a cordon...then get the boots on the ground.


Some surrender points have also been established so they have a chance to see the daylight again.


----------



## iPhone

Could any military background members advice as to, in a nutshell, what long term goals the army wants to achieve and how they might plan on achieving those. 

In the short term, it's obvious the ttp won't put up a heavy resistance. They're gonna run and hide like they always do; survive. PA is gonna gain control of NW in a matter of days. But then it's also evident that ttp will resurface. They will retaliate in small splinter groups, on army, police and soft targets throughout the country. What plans, if any, are in place to counter and neutralize those attacks. 

Basically, will ttp and the likes of them be able to form another base to breed and launch attack from after this opetation.


----------



## third eye

BBC News - Will Pakistan go all out against militants?







Pakistan's military operation to clear al-Qaeda and Taliban militants from its side of the Afghan border has long been demanded by Kabul and Washington.

Troops are now on alert in Pakistan's towns and cities after Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif approved the offensive in North Waziristan.

A military statement quoting army chief Gen Raheel Sharif said it was aimed at eliminating "all terrorists and their sanctuaries" in the tribal area.

But there are questions which will be answered only as the operation unfolds.

For one, the military has only been conducting air raids in the region so far, and there is no evidence yet of any boots on the ground.

And, the air raids have targeted only Central Asian fighters and Pakistani Taliban (TTP), both known for their animosity towards Pakistan.





The operation is aimed at militants in the Shawal region of Waziristan

The question is, will there be strikes against the feared Haqqani network and two militant groups native to Waziristan which have thus far mainly focused attacks on Afghanistan?

One of these, the Hafiz Gul Bahadur group, controls North Waziristan, and has played host not only to the Haqqani network and the TTP franchise, but also to militants from the Middle East, Central Asia and parts of Pakistan.

The Mullah Nazir group - named after its commander who was killed in a US drone strike last year - controls the Wana region of South Waziristan, and has like the Hafiz Gul Bahadur group focused its energies on Afghanistan.

Both have had peace deals with Islamabad, but Hafiz Gul Bahadur recently threatened to revoke the agreement if Pakistan continued to bomb targets in his region.

There is also a question mark over a recent move by Pakistan to pull out guards from a section of Waziristan's border with Afghanistan's Khost province, leaving it unmanned for nearly two weeks.






Officials in Miranshah, the administrative centre of North Waziristan, say most foreign fighters have since slipped into Afghanistan, as have tribal elements affiliated with the TTP.

Considering these early developments, the emerging picture appears to be one of restrained military action aimed at driving undesired elements over the border into Afghanistan without greatly upsetting the "friendly" groups or the "civilian population", as local officials put it.

Those that are being driven out are likely to regroup and create alternative sanctuaries in Khost, just as the militants already driven from the Swat, Bajaur and Mohmand regions of Pakistan's tribal areas set up sanctuaries in Kunar and Nuristan provinces of Afghanistan.

The difference is that while those in Kunar and Nuristan are hindered by geography from launching major attacks in Afghanistan - and have therefore been more focused on Pakistan - the elements who gather in Khost will have Kabul within their striking distance.

Analysts close to the Pakistani military establishment accuse the militant groups in Kunar and Nuristan of having become "foreign proxies", used by Afghanistan, India and even the US to punish Pakistan for supporting the Haqqani network and the Quetta Shura, as the Afghan Taliban leadership is known.





Thousands of civilians are fleeing Waziristan for safety

Many believe that a sanctuary in Khost is likely to become more Afghanistan focused, although some elements there, too, wouldn't mind being used against Pakistan.

This leaves us with the so-called friendly groups, who are natives of the Waziristan region, have had peace deals with Islamabad, and have hosted and nourished the wider militant fraternity that today stalks the entire Afghan-Pakistan region.

*This proliferation of Taliban is credited by many to a Pakistani policy - denied by Islamabad - of arming and encouraging the Taliban to capture Kabul so as to prevent its arch-rival, India, from expanding its influence in Afghanistan.*

But since this fraternity started to breed groups that turned on Pakistan, analysts say the Pakistanis would now like to secure their border with Afghanistan so as to prevent a reverse flow of these "foreign proxies" into its territory. The current operation is to achieve that goal, they say.

*It is still not clear why Pakistan seems to be holding back on the Haqqani network and the Waziristan groups.*

Some analysts who are close to the military suggest that these groups may still come in handy if Pakistan decides to keep parts of Afghanistan unsettled until its fears of Indian ascendancy in Kabul are put to rest.

*But most are unanimous that Pakistan does not want a total Taliban victory in Kabul any more, because in the changed circumstances Pakistan would be the first country where they would try to export their ideology.*

To succeed at this tricky game of realpolitik, Pakistan will need to hold sensitive negotiations with the native groups.

Both these groups would like to remain in control of their territory, and if given a chance, would like to make Waziristan part of an extended Taliban sanctuary that includes southern and eastern Afghanistan.

Since the Pakistan-Afghanistan border is officially disputed by Kabul, there is a real danger of these groups striking a deal with Kabul to create problems for Pakistan.

Backing disaffected Waziri tribesmen against Pakistan might be seen by Kabul as a way of getting back at Islamabad.

After all, it's unlikely to welcome thousands of militants being dumped on its territory by its larger and more powerful neighbour.

Pakistan will therefore be treading a very fine line when it negotiates any power-sharing deal with these groups.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

Gen Rabbani shakes hand with his son who is also deployed in #ZarbEAzb.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Indus Falcon

And you had to start a new thread to post this article? Well Done!!


----------



## Dazzler

Screambowl said:


> Its is only NS, who gave orders most probably. Earlier Zardari and the party were busy in something else, when Mehran happened and Marriot happened.
> India had also been saying past so many years that Pakistan has become breeding ground of terror.



you better worry about increasing rape cases in india, pakistan can and will take care of anything that comes her way, be it terrorism or baniyaism

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Screambowl

Dazzler said:


> you better worry about increasing rape cases in india, pakistan can and will take care of anything that comes her way, be it terrorism or baniyaism



We are alot worried. We will take care.


----------



## farhan_9909

It usually takes me hour's to pass through this checkpoint


----------



## Capt.Popeye

GoP will have to come down hard on the insurgency, which is now "Hydra Headed" in nature. The insurgency is now absolutely "amoeba-like" in its propagation. In one strategic research paper that I read recently, the word "franchise" (a very interesting characterisation) was used to describe all these bodies that are erupting around; so much so that there is a "blur" between good insurgents (sic) and bad insurgents (sic).
@Icarus; your views, sir.


----------



## 474474

Stealth said:


>


What's that fat one on the right called? We all know the cobra but that looks like an old transport...


----------



## Jango

474474 said:


> What's that fat one on the right called? We all know the cobra but that looks like an old transport...


All four on the right are cobras.


----------



## Secur

Dillinger said:


> That's true, specifically all these uzbeks and other shady folks are not bound to let go without a fight.
> 
> But what of Hype's assertion of heavy collateral damage, these buggers do after all sustain themselves on "anger against the state"?
> 
> Perhaps a more drawn out, stretched operation, where the boots do most of the heavy lifting and the vipers are kept away except for perhaps very few strikes on entrenched positions (if said positions happen to not be in settled areas, we've all discussed exactly how even the most stringent of fire discipline cannot stem collateral damage if the strike is danger close for the civvies), let the PA bite the bullet and accept the enhanced attrition that will come from sparsely utilizing the gunships et al, take their time and clear it from the area from the sand up rather than sky down?



Well if ANA and the coalition forces make their sincerest efforts to control the other side of the border , trust me we can deal with these bastards once and for all . Let me put it this way , we have come to a point where the only option left is to fight , the flight and freeze responses have failed . So even if there is a high probability of half of the Pakistani population dying in this operation , we should still proceed with it for very obvious reasons .

So far , there haven't been boots on the ground , the F16's are softening up the targets and the cordon is there . You are looking to limit the collateral damage , but what you state doesn't seem to be PA's strategy , it is going to be different than Swat operation . For the greater good then , sky down our paths be .


----------



## Gryphon

Operation *Zarb-e-Azb* Update:

*15 June 2014 *(150 terrorists killed, 3 soldiers injured)

=> 140 terrorists ,mostly Uzbeks, were killed when PAF jets targeted 8 militant hideouts in Degan & Boya areas of Dattakhel Tehsil.
Source: ISPR

=> Three soldiers were injured in an IED explosion followed by firing by terrorists in Mir Ali Tehsil.
Sources: ISPR / Dawn

=> 7 fleeing terrorists were killed on the outskirts of Mir Ali while as In a separate sniper action by Special Service Group 3 terrorists were killed, while laying IEDs close to Miranshah. Source: ISPR

*16 June 2014* (37 terrorists killed | 8 soldiers martyred, 4 others injured)

=> Airstrikes targeted six militant hideouts in Shawal area killing 27 terrorists. Source: AP

=> 6 soldiers embraced martyrdom while 3 were injured due to an IED explosion between Afghan border and Ghulam Khan Tehsil of NWA. Source: ISPR

=> In Mir Ali, 7 Terrorists were killed in exchange of fire when trying to flee from cordoned off area. 2 soldiers also embraced martyrdom. Sources: ISPR / Dawn

=> 3 terrorists were killed while fleeing from the cordoned off area in Miranshah. 1 soldier got injured in exchange of fire. Source: ISPR

*17 June 2014* (25 terrorists killed)

=> Around Hasokhel area of Mir Ali, 6 Terrorist’s hideouts including a training camp and an IED making factory were destroyed in airstrikes by jet aircraft. 25 terrorists were killed. Source: ISPR

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ajpirzada

Fulcrum15 said:


> *Credits of the image to member Panzer-kiel of another forum.*



for a moment i thought they are wearing black masks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deltaviper

Zarvan said:


> O Mr right now many doctors and engineers are part of Taliban and most were in Jobs they left them to join TTP and same is going on in other parts of the world you can live in denial but reality will keep haunting you either governments will implement Islamic laws or it is going to become all out mess



Zarvan, You clearly seem to be a TTP supporter. why dont you also go fight with them eh ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bratva

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/478871136877301760

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rajput_Pakistani

May my Pak Army brothers be safe and successful in their mission. Let us all Pure our land from this foreign terrorists and their supporters once an for all.
InshaAllah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deltaviper

Aeronaut said:


> A buddy from SSG has landed in the battlefield.
> 
> View attachment 35336
> View attachment 35337



Is this the first time we are seeing a top hatch cover on our tanks ?



Zarvan said:


> If they started contacted all Ulemas off deoband and Ahle Hadith and they come on side and demand to stop operation situation will turn into disaster


why are you always looking to find prospects of "disaster" ?


----------



## EyelessInGaza

No offence to anyone, but I would strongly suggest that a picture on the previous page- if it is credible- be removed. 

I mean why on earth would anyone publish the picture of an officer in the field who is the son of the man commanding a most critical national operation against terrorists. That just suggests all kinds of wrong to me.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SrNair

Friends ,latest news and progress of operation.Did the PA complete the mission?
How much days will it take?


----------



## VCheng

Secur said:


> Extremist Mullah mentality , perhaps ?
> 
> If we were listening to this kind , Islamabad would have fallen to Taliban psychopaths a long time ago .



Please do not be so sure. The Taliban mentality is slowly seeping into the capital too, and in many other areas that would surprise you. Be forewarned.


----------



## Secur

VCheng said:


> Please do not be so sure. The Taliban mentality is slowly seeping into the capital too, and in many other areas that would surprise you. Be forewarned.



For that I am sure because we still have a few institutions left to control this menace and I believe that we can pull it off seeing the resolve of the armed forces and the Govt . The mentality is there surely in the federal territory - too many Afghans and Madarsas leading the charge with intelligence reports that students from Madarsas were found doing reconnaissance in advance of few terrorists attacks , the capability to capture the state of Pakistan isn't there because had it been there , you wouldn't have been talking to me .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Secur said:


> For that I am sure because we still have a few institutions left to control this menace and I believe that we can pull it off . The mentality is there surely in the federal territory - too many Afghans and Madarsas leading the charge , the capability to capture the state of Pakistan isn't there because had it been there , you wouldn't have been talking to me .



Even those institutions that you are relying on are slowly being eroded by this corrosive influence. For how much longer will they stand remains to be seen, but the portents are not good.


----------



## Secur

Deltaviper said:


> why are you always looking to find prospects of "disaster" ?



Extremist Mullah mentality , perhaps ?

If we were listening to this kind , Islamabad would have fallen to Taliban psychopaths a long time ago . Reminds me of this , strangely . Never ever happy with anything !








VCheng said:


> Even those institutions that you are relying on are slowly being eroded by this corrosive influence. For how much longer will they stand remains to be seen, but the portents are not good.



What portents aren't good ? I do not see the situation being that bad by any chance .


----------



## Irfan Baloch

iPhone said:


> Basically, will ttp and the likes of them be able to form another base to breed and launch attack from after this opetation.


recall the meeting of Afghan security chief and Mullah Fazlullah. Afghan government is already offering shelter to TTP under the guise of humanitarian aid for the tribesmen which is a real farce as its unable or unwilling to look after its own Afghan population. I expect direct hostilities between Afghan forces and Pakistan forces. 

Northern alliance will do whatever it can to make our job harder and fail our operation. although we have requested them to seal borders and deny the terrorists easy escape but they are doing the exact opposite. I suspect an eventual airstrikes within Afghanistan,. 

whether or not there is some Indian element involved in any subversive activities of Northern alliance is debatable ... but since the NATO is absolutely fed up with karzai regime so Northern alliance is looking for other partners and donors to keep itself relevant.



VCheng said:


> Even those institutions that you are relying on are slowly being eroded by this corrosive influence. For how much longer will they stand remains to be seen, but the portents are not good.


the world is going to end.. the NY stock exchange will crash and my credit card wont work and I will miss the super bawl ... damn and there is no bear left in the fridge..

yup our end is near

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Irfan Baloch said:


> recall the meeting of Afghan security chief and Mullah Fazlullah. Afghan government is already offering shelter to TTP under the guise of humanitarian aid for the tribesmen which is a real farce as its unable or unwilling to look after its own Afghan population. I expect direct hostilities between Afghan forces and Pakistan forces.
> 
> Northern alliance will do whatever it can to make our job harder and fail our operation. although we have requested them to seal borders and deny the terrorists easy escape but they are doing the exact opposite. I suspect an eventual airstrikes within Afghanistan,.
> 
> whether or not there is some Indian element involved in any subversive activities of Northern alliance is debatable ... but since the NATO is absolutely fed up with karzai regime so Northern alliance is looking for other partners and donors to keep itself relevant.



What better strategy than to divert resources towards the backside of Pakistan to give Kashmir some respite, from the Indian point of view. They would be working overtime to entice Pakistan to increase its engagements on the Western front.



Secur said:


> What portents aren't good ? I do not see the situation being that bad by any chance .



The process of accepting extremist religious views is seeping into society far and wide. The consequences of that tipping point, which is not far way, when they reach majority will not be pretty.



Irfan Baloch said:


> the world is going to end.. the NY stock exchange will crash and my credit card wont work and I will miss the super bawl ... damn and there is no bear left in the fridge..
> yup our end is near



I prefer to keep beer in the fridge, but you Sir are my hero if you stuff your refrigerator with a bear.


----------



## CENTCOM

After years of unprovoked attacks and over 50,000 civilians and military men killed, the Pakistani nation had enough of this menace of terrorism that has plagued the nation for long. We have seen them reject terrorism in various recent polls. State Department Spokesperson Jen Psaki said, “This is a Government of Pakistan operation. We’ve long supported Pakistan efforts to extend their sovereignty and stability throughout the country.” We wish the Pakistani nation well and complete success in their quest for peace.


Abdul Quddus
DET-United States Central Command

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

VCheng said:


> I prefer to keep beer in the fridge, but you Sir are my hero if you stuff your refrigerator with a bear.


a bad habit picked up from the Saudis. 

you have a good point regarding keeping us way from eastern borders but it seems the Indian planners also employ from same level of mental reasoning when they decide to open up cultural centers in the far flung areas on Afghanistan near the border with Pakistan where the population has a daily task of surviving through subsistence farming and herding let alone bothering to know about Agra or Delhi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AmnaR

CENTCOM said:


> After years of unprovoked attacks and over 50,000 civilians and military men killed, the Pakistani nation had enough of this menace of terrorism that has plagued the nation for long. We have seen them reject terrorism in various recent polls. State Department Spokesperson Jen Psaki said, “This is a Government of Pakistan operation. We’ve long supported Pakistan efforts to extend their sovereignty and stability throughout the country.” We wish the Pakistani nation well and complete success in their quest for peace.
> 
> 
> Abdul Quddus
> DET-United States Central Command



Thank you. We couldn't have done the operation with USA help and funding. Please increase Pakistan's funding. 

On side note: *NWA curfew uplifting schedule announced by Political administration,The people of Mir Ali ,Razmak will leave tomorrow the area for operation*


----------



## Secur

VCheng said:


> The process of accepting extremist religious views is seeping into society far and wide. The consequences of that tipping point, which is not far way, when they reach majority will not be pretty.



No , you misunderstood my question there . What exactly makes you say that " institutions that we rely on are being eroded by corrosive influence " ?


----------



## AmnaR

*NWA curfew uplifting schedule had been announced by Political administration,The people of Mir Ali and Razmak will leave tomorrow the area for operation.*


----------



## VCheng

Secur said:


> No , you misunderstood my question there . What exactly makes you say that " institutions that we rely on are being eroded by corrosive influence " ?



The Army itself, and many other ancillary institutions are slowly filling up with cadres of people who actually believe in, or are sympathetic to, the the extremist ideology being displayed by the Taliban. These people will surely erode the efficacy of these institutions to do their job.



Irfan Baloch said:


> a bad habit picked up from the Saudis.
> 
> you have a good point regarding keeping us way from eastern borders but it seems the Indian planners also employ from same level of mental reasoning when they decide to open up cultural centers in the far flung areas on Afghanistan near the border with Pakistan where the population has a daily task of surviving through subsistence farming and herding let alone bothering to know about Agra or Delhi.



India does not care about the Afghan population, but they will surely care about, and do everything they can, to ensnare Pakistan in its proverbial back yard. The opportunity is simply too good to miss.


----------



## AmnaR

From a local and reliable journalist:


----------



## Secur

VCheng said:


> The Army itself, and many other ancillary institutions are slowly filling up with cadres of people who actually believe in, or are sympathetic to, the the extremist ideology being displayed by the Taliban. These people will surely erode the efficacy of these institutions to do their job.



Too far fetched , VCheng , too far fetched and there is very little on the ground to support it .


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

Can someone unstick this thread? People keep creating other threads to discuss. I guess because usually sticky threads are dead and no one post in them. People usually just scroll down to see new threads.

@Aeronaut, @WebMaster


----------



## IceCold

Irfan Baloch said:


> I suspect an eventual airstrikes within Afghanistan,.



I sincerely hope you sir are right on this account. I will go as far as to say to target ANA and hit them hard. Eventually its the sanctuaries in Afghanistan that needs to be taken out. However for some very strange logic I don't see many people being vocal about it, I haven't seen the armed forces being vocal about it and definitely not the government.

Is striking Afghanistan so beyond our capability or it is the resolve that we lack?


----------



## Jf Thunder

IceCold said:


> I sincerely hope you sir are right on this account. I will go as far as to say to target ANA and hit them hard. Eventually its the sanctuaries in Afghanistan that needs to be taken out. However for some very strange logic I don't see many people being vocal about it, I haven't seen the armed forces being vocal about it and definitely not the government.
> 
> Is striking Afghanistan so beyond our capability or it is the resolve that we lack?


dude, attacking another sovereign nation is too great a risk, our armed forces will not just go about and threat everyone, we might draw international condemnation


----------



## IceCold

Jf Thunder said:


> dude, attacking another sovereign nation is too great a risk, our armed forces will not just go about and threat everyone, we might draw international condemnation



First Afghanistan is not a sovereign nation, second they are harbouring anti Pakistan elements, proud nations dont tolerate this nonsense. Thousands of Pakistanis have lost their lives and you are worried about drawing international condemnation. I say **** that and hit afghanistan with every thing we have got.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

*Rs500m kitty: Govt opts to provide cash grants instead of relief goods to IDPs*

*ISLAMABAD: As the federal government announced an extra-budget package of Rs500 million for the internally displaced people (IDPs) fleeing the military operation in North Waziristan, a meeting on issues of IDPs decided to provide cash assistance of Rs7,000 to every family to meet its living expenses instead of relief goods.*

The decision was taken on Tuesday during a meeting on coordinating relief activities by Minister for States and Frontier Region (SAFRON) Abdul Qadir Baloch even as the Finance Minister Ishaq Dar announced in the National Assembly an initial allocation of Rs500 million for meeting needs of IDPs.

The meeting decided that instead of the government bearing responsibility for providing food stuff and other supplies, IDPs will be provided cash grants.

Baloch, who has been tasked by the prime minister to oversee issues relating to the IDPs, reviewed the proposal to increase the cash grant from Rs7000 to 10000 also came under discussion. However, souces said no decision was taken on the matter as yet.

Additionally the government would provide each IDP family Rs25,000 for rehabilitation once the operation ends.

*Rs500m for IDPs announced*

The federal government announced on Tuesday that Rs500 million will be sanctioned for providing relief to the internally displacement persons (IDPs) fleeing the military operation in North Waziristan.

Addressing the National Assembly on Tuesday, Finance Minister Ishaq Dar said that the financial requirements for the military operation in North Waziristan and the displacement of civilian population will be met with an initial allocation of Rs500 million.

Although no allocation was made in the budget for the military operation, the government would exercise its discretionary powers to allocate the necessary resources, Dar said, while winding up the general debate on the budget which has continued for nine days.

In response to the criticism made by the opposition that the budget has become irrelevant even before its passage, Dar informed the lower house that 57 of the 133 recommendations made by the upper house have been accepted by the government.

Former National Assembly speaker Fehmida Mirza said that during the previous government’s tenure, the Swat military operation was debated in the parliament and the Pakistan Peoples Party (PPP) took ownership of the operation.

However, she pointed out that Parliament was not taken on board in regard to this military operation, due to which political ownership of the operation was vague.

It was the right time to declare emergency in the country, but the federal government has set no priority for much neglected sectors in the budget, she said.

She also blamed that unnecessary haste should not be made otherwise someone can wrap up the system before we could wrap up debate on budget.


Read more: ZarbeAzb

http://tribune.com.pk/story/723171/govt-sets-aside-rs500m-for-idps-of-n-waziristan-operation-dar/


----------



## Manticore

Please keep the thread strictly for zarb-e-azb- news/ discussions /support for our army. There is no room for second guessing our army in the war against terrorists.


Dont derail this update / news thread with the philosophical debate whether this op is the right or wrong step. Also dont post the sharia angle / pro talib in this thread and the debate of what we gained in WOT in musharraf's time. Dont discuss khalafat here as well. Such posts from now on will be deleted from this thread.

For that debate you can go here as Ive removed these posts from this thread
Operation Zarb-e-Azb | Is it the solution? | Page 6

*@Chak Bamu @Emmie @Fulcrum15 @Jungibaaz*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## That Guy

Shabaz Sharif said:


> *Rs500m kitty: Govt opts to provide cash grants instead of relief goods to IDPs*
> 
> *ISLAMABAD: As the federal government announced an extra-budget package of Rs500 million for the internally displaced people (IDPs) fleeing the military operation in North Waziristan, a meeting on issues of IDPs decided to provide cash assistance of Rs7,000 to every family to meet its living expenses instead of relief goods.*
> 
> The decision was taken on Tuesday during a meeting on coordinating relief activities by Minister for States and Frontier Region (SAFRON) Abdul Qadir Baloch even as the Finance Minister Ishaq Dar announced in the National Assembly an initial allocation of Rs500 million for meeting needs of IDPs.
> 
> The meeting decided that instead of the government bearing responsibility for providing food stuff and other supplies, IDPs will be provided cash grants.
> 
> Baloch, who has been tasked by the prime minister to oversee issues relating to the IDPs, reviewed the proposal to increase the cash grant from Rs7000 to 10000 also came under discussion. However, souces said no decision was taken on the matter as yet.
> 
> Additionally the government would provide each IDP family Rs25,000 for rehabilitation once the operation ends.
> 
> *Rs500m for IDPs announced*
> 
> The federal government announced on Tuesday that Rs500 million will be sanctioned for providing relief to the internally displacement persons (IDPs) fleeing the military operation in North Waziristan.
> 
> Addressing the National Assembly on Tuesday, Finance Minister Ishaq Dar said that the financial requirements for the military operation in North Waziristan and the displacement of civilian population will be met with an initial allocation of Rs500 million.
> 
> Although no allocation was made in the budget for the military operation, the government would exercise its discretionary powers to allocate the necessary resources, Dar said, while winding up the general debate on the budget which has continued for nine days.
> 
> In response to the criticism made by the opposition that the budget has become irrelevant even before its passage, Dar informed the lower house that 57 of the 133 recommendations made by the upper house have been accepted by the government.
> 
> Former National Assembly speaker Fehmida Mirza said that during the previous government’s tenure, the Swat military operation was debated in the parliament and the Pakistan Peoples Party (PPP) took ownership of the operation.
> 
> However, she pointed out that Parliament was not taken on board in regard to this military operation, due to which political ownership of the operation was vague.
> 
> It was the right time to declare emergency in the country, but the federal government has set no priority for much neglected sectors in the budget, she said.
> 
> She also blamed that unnecessary haste should not be made otherwise someone can wrap up the system before we could wrap up debate on budget.
> 
> Read more: ZarbeAzb
> 
> http://tribune.com.pk/story/723171/govt-sets-aside-rs500m-for-idps-of-n-waziristan-operation-dar/


Not a bad idea, families know more about what they need than the government ever will. The goods that are provided usually aren't worth much, and can end up being poorly distributed among the people, providing financial assistance really cuts out the middle man.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Jf Thunder said:


> dude, attacking another sovereign nation is too great a risk, our armed forces will not just go about and threat everyone, we might draw international condemnation



when Afghanistan (establishment) stops allowing their country to be used by hostile regional countries against Pakistan we will treat them as sovereign

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

*Balochistan land links to Waziristan sealed *

*Pakistan army in for long haul in offensive against Taliban*
By Reuters

killing hundreds of fighters and no civilians, according to Pakistani military sources.

The official account is impossible to verify as journalists are not allowed to work freely in the region.

The success of any operation of this scale is impossible without the involvement of the United States, whose forces in neighbouring Afghanistan have crucial intelligence on the location of militant bases and training camps around the region.

Pakistan fears the militants may slip over the border into Afghanistan once the offensive starts and indeed some senior leaders may already have.

Pakistan says it has asked Afghanistan's army to help seal off the border from its side.

But with most US troops leaving Afghanistan this year, it is unclear how much capacity and willingness Washington would have to get involved in another conflict far away from its shores.

*Coordination conundrum*
Once the ground operation gets under way, analysts also expect the notorious lack of coordination among Pakistan's myriad of security and intelligence agencies to hamper efforts to tackle the insurgency head-on.

“The remote and rugged terrain is a big problem but the biggest challenge is away from the tribal areas,” said a close aide to the prime minister. “It's a question of intelligence coordination throughout the country."

The Taliban are deeply entrenched in Waziristan's complicated patchwork of tribal alliances, blending into the local population and making it hard to distinguish them from ordinary residents.

“The biggest challenge will be intelligence, how to get precise intelligence and then go after them,” said Imtiaz Gul, a security analyst. “They are dealing with a mobile enemy. It pops up here and there, and wherever you apply pressure they move to another place.”

Pakistan's strategy, for now, is to encircle North Waziristan with troops and use helicopters and fighter jets to attack sanctuaries from the air.

Before it launches a ground offensive, the army has given the region's estimated two million population several days to evacuate the area, with a large number of refugees massing in a tent camp across the border in Afghanistan's Khost province, a potential humanitarian crisis in the making.

Those who have stayed behind are unlikely to give troops a warm welcome, analysts say, particularly in areas with traditionally strong Taliban influence.

Even if the army's advance through the region is smooth, it is unclear what would happen afterwards and how Pakistan intends to rebuild the ruined villages to bring the refugees back.

A similar operation in South Waziristan in 2009, which was unpopular among Pakistanis, displaced half a million people as homes, schools and hospitals were turned into hideouts by militants and meagre civic amenities were destroyed. The region remains largely undeveloped.

“The most difficult task is not the operation, they can achieve that and clear the area,” said Muhammad Amir Rana, director of the think tank Pak Institute for Peace Studies.

“It is in the post-operation period when many different scenarios emerge. (Taliban) support networks, their affiliates are still active in many different parts of the country.”

So far air strikes have been targetting mainly Uzbek strongholds in North Waziristan. Allied with the Pakistani Taliban, they have no tribal affiliations in Pakistan and are seen mainly as al Qaeda's foot soldiers with little clout.

Pakistan has always distinguished between the good and the bad Taliban, identifying some as moderates with whom the state can negotiate but the breakdown of talks has changed the picture.

“It's difficult to distinguish between the good and the bad Taliban. It wouldn't be an ideal scenario if the good and the bad Taliban joined forces and attacked the army together,” said Saifullah Mahsud, head of the FATA Research Centre think tank.


----------



## Jf Thunder

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> when Afghanistan (establishment) stops allowing their country to be used by hostile regional countries against Pakistan we will treat them as sovereign


But im still not sure


----------



## 474474

Fulcrum15 said:


> All four on the right are cobras.


Hahaha sorry sorry, left I mean left.
Btw do we use different variants of cobra from usa? How many variants are there?


----------



## Jango

474474 said:


> Hahaha sorry sorry, left I mean left.
> Btw do we use different variants of cobra from usa? How many variants are there?




On the left it is Bel 412...we have cobra AH-1F in the most numbers, May have smaller number of others.

Btw in that Pic, I don't think the cobras are Pakistani.


----------



## That Guy

foxbat said:


> By that logic USA should not consider Pakistan as a sovereign nation (which they really dont). SO you in a way are justifying there stand.


Except for the fact that Pakistan doesn't allow such things. There is a paramount of evidence that US strikes in Pakistan have been sanctioned by Pakistani authorities secretly, so it's not a matter of sovereignty, that's just a card that politicians keep playing to score browny points against the current establishment. The truth is that where Pakistan has been secretly quite supportive of US strikes in Pakistani territory, and has even given information to help US strikes, the Afghans don't do any such thing with Pakistan. Let's be honest here, Afghanistan currently is barely a country, it's government is completely incompetent, and it's military is far from professional. It's intel services (NDS) is filled with vengeful anti-Pakistani former warlords, who've been caught helping TTP militants, multiple times by US forces.

Pakistan asking for Afghan help to secure the Afghan border is expected, but the Afghan reluctance is not surprising. The Afghans have never acknowledged the border, and with evidence that they support the TTP, why would they help Pakistan? Even if they tried, I doubt they'd be much help, as they've shown gross incompetence in the past.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

@Manticore @Fulcrum15

Watchout for 'noor behram news'. Wonder how this 'insider' gets to have an internet connection when all comms are down. 

@AmnaR l Don't post unrealiable rumors, or you can sit outside of this, thread and watch for a few days.


----------



## AmnaR

Aeronaut said:


> @Manticore @Fulcrum15
> 
> Watchout for 'noor behram news'. Wonder how this 'insider' gets to have an internet connection when all comms are down.
> 
> @AmnaR l Don't post unrealiable rumors, or you can sit outside of this, thread and watch for a few days.



He is a journalist, and was/is (dont rem) president of TUJ (tribal union of journalists). He is also a local there. And what was wrong about his news? Its the truth and you know it. Evacuting thousands of people is NOT an easy job.

BTW, he is the same guy who has filed a case against US drones in the EU. 
And as for your information, WANA now has DSL.. so no, comms are NOT down. 

Lastly, when has my info been wrong? My videos/pictures after OP were genuine :p


----------



## bluemetal77

All for the operation - couldn't have come any later than this ..

But i fail to understand something .. we have a pin-point location of all targets and are bombing them with such accuracy? // Surely this wasn't gathered between Karachi airport attack and the start of this offensive..then WHY OH WHY did we wait so long .. i'm sure there will be collateral damage in the waziristan region .. but all the deaths around all of my country has already been counted as collateral .. Power to the army!

And Molana Diesel's statement is just ridiculous .. there is no need to deal/talk with the Talibans.. i couldn't care less if they were Muslims or belong to whatever background .. they have committed crimes against humanity and should be wiped out irrespective of how credible they think their agenda is!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

AmnaR said:


> He is a journalist, and was/is (dont rem) president of TUJ (tribal union of journalists). He is also a local there. And what was wrong about his news? Its the truth and you know it. Evacuting thousands of people is NOT an easy job.
> 
> BTW, he is the same guy who has filed a case against US drones in the EU.
> And as for your information, WANA now has DSL.. so no, comms are NOT down.
> 
> Lastly, when has my info been wrong? My videos/pictures after OP were genuine :p



Your 'info/rumor' may or may not be correct since there is no independent verification of it. We do not take social media chatter as a credible source as anyone can write up whatever they want without accountability. We are striving to make sure that the flow of information does not include made up news.



bluemetal77 said:


> All for the operation - couldn't have come any later than this ..
> 
> But i fail to understand something .. we have a pin-point location of all targets and are bombing them with such accuracy? // Surely this wasn't gathered between Karachi airport attack and the start of this offensive..then WHY OH WHY did we wait so long .. i'm sure there will be collateral damage in the waziristan region .. but all the deaths around all of my country has already been counted as collateral .. Power to the army!
> 
> And Molana Diesel's statement is just ridiculous .. there is no need to deal/talk with the Talibans.. i couldn't care less if they were Muslims or belong to whatever background .. they have committed crimes against humanity and should be wiped out irrespective of how credible they think their agenda is!



Diesel needs to be made to drink some diesel.


----------



## AmnaR

Aeronaut said:


> Your 'info/rumor' may or may not be correct since there is no independent verification of it. We do not take social media chatter as a credible source as anyone can write up whatever they want without accountability. We are striving to make sure that the flow of information does not include made up news.
> 
> 
> 
> Diesel needs to be made to drink some diesel.



Your "independent" verification is what? Lies of ISPR or Lies of Taliban? We both know both parties lie and do propaganda. So what do you consider "authentic"

and I thought it is supposed to be a "social forum", not just WHAT YOU CONSIDER OK.

If you can't digest the truth (like the pictures I posted, you deleted them. They turned out to be correct. Like the info I am posting about where the curfew has been lifted, for what time.. which will also turn out to be correct), I think I should just restrict myself to watching the Funny and Stupid thread... guess you people aren't ready for "independent" news.

Since you are the administrator (and I assume, owner) of this forum, I bid adieu in protest of your fucking rules. I know it wont make a difference to you. Thousands come and thousands go.. You think highly of yourself, I know that. You are also blinded by patriotism. I also know that. But not ready for the truth.

So yeah, **** it. You and your fucking hypocritical forum

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Menace2Society

Amna its a fucking war, what do you expect, A bed of roses with honey and milk rivers? Man up!

If it wasn't for the tribal idiots letting in all the terrorists inside Pak border this operation would not be needed and we wouldn't be having this conversation.

Unfortunately they are idiots and now must deal with consequences for living with terrorists. They have IDPs set up, most will be treated well. Some in very remote parts may not get same treatment but you can't help everyone. Once terrorists are all dead everyone can move back, mourn their dead and be greeted by new market, schools, hospital, running water and roads.

I would much rather PA conduct this war rather than become a Syria/Iraq like state where the world has to pour in and dick on it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## iPhone

@AmnaR I think instead of getting worked up about your independent info not allowed to be posted, you should at least declare your sources, your own position and your involvement in obtaining such independent and reliable content.

In these propaganda times, as a reader I would be very skeptical of the content you post without knowing who you are and how you're obtaining those. I think that's fair enough.

As far as not handling the truth is concerned, I can safely say a vast majority here has made up their mind about wiping out this menace of ttp"at all costs." Will there be collateral damage? Yes. Will there be civilians who are gonna get caught in the middle indiscriminately? Yes. I feel bad about them. 

But ttp has left us no choice and gave is no quarter. It's gotta be done. Before Pakistan becomes like Iraq, and ttp like ISIS and starts slaughtering every single Pakistani, we gotta uproot this evil from its deepest depth and purge it. Kapeesh!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

@AmnaR Knee jerk reactions upon hearing the truth is a hallmark of a guilty person. We fully trust ISPR and terrorist or closet terrorist propaganda is never allowed.

And yes, i am blinded by patriotism with 3 generations in my bloodline sacrificing for this country starting all the way from the Independence movement. I can't help it, Pakistan runs in my veins. No apologies offered.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## foxbat

That Guy said:


> Except for the fact that Pakistan doesn't allow such things. There is a paramount of evidence that US strikes in Pakistan have been sanctioned by Pakistani authorities secretly, so it's not a matter of sovereignty, that's just a card that politicians keep playing to score browny points against the current establishment. The truth is that where Pakistan has been secretly quite supportive of US strikes in Pakistani territory, and has even given information to help US strikes, the Afghans don't do any such thing with Pakistan. Let's be honest here, Afghanistan currently is barely a country, it's government is completely incompetent, and it's military is far from professional. It's intel services (NDS) is filled with vengeful anti-Pakistani former warlords, who've been caught helping TTP militants, multiple times by US forces.
> 
> Pakistan asking for Afghan help to secure the Afghan border is expected, but the Afghan reluctance is not surprising. The Afghans have never acknowledged the border, and with evidence that they support the TTP, why would they help Pakistan? Even if they tried, I doubt they'd be much help, as they've shown gross incompetence in the past.


The question here being, that even if Afghanistan does help TTP, can you with hand on heart claim that Pakistan does not in the same manner and from time much before TTP came into existence has been helping Afghan Taliban, who have a similar status as TTP


----------



## bluemetal77

foxbat said:


> The question here being, that even if Afghanistan does help TTP, can you with hand on heart claim that Pakistan does not in the same manner and from time much before TTP came into existence has been helping Afghan Taliban, who have a similar status as TTP



To be honest .. Everyone has done Everything! .. Seriously, and literally!

Extremists were funded, flourished and prepared for a particular agenda in the past .. by US, Pakistan, India, Iran, Saudia .. whoever .. some were helped by the exact people who are fighting them .. its called incidental decisions or tactical decisions .. they are never strategic in the long sense ..

HOWEVER - whether someone was a part of it back then or whenever is not a premise to NOT do something about it .. enough is enough in any respect .. When you raise a child, you allow mischief - but when they start growing up - they need to be taught and disciplined .. not a good analogy because we're talking war and killing .. but all i'm saying is that situations need to be controlled when they are happening .. this is the need of our time at the moment .. TTP/Extremists need to be controlled and as the need states.. wiped out for the good of this country ..

I would not settle for anything less.. anyone who wants to settle for less or is having a soft corner for this operation has serious issues! .. And don't quote about innocent lives will lost as collateral .. wake up and get real .. this is exactly why we need this menace cleaned up .. thousands of innocent lives have been lost already to this no-cause-nonsense .. in the longer run would we want to see this to continue happening? NO!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

AmnaR said:


> Your "independent" verification is what? Lies of ISPR or Lies of Taliban? We both know both parties lie and do propaganda. So what do you consider "authentic"
> 
> and I thought it is supposed to be a "social forum", not just WHAT YOU CONSIDER OK.
> 
> If you can't digest the truth (like the pictures I posted, you deleted them. They turned out to be correct. Like the info I am posting about where the curfew has been lifted, for what time.. which will also turn out to be correct), I think I should just restrict myself to watching the Funny and Stupid thread... guess you people aren't ready for "independent" news.
> 
> Since you are the administrator (and I assume, owner) of this forum, I bid adieu in protest of your fucking rules. I know it wont make a difference to you. Thousands come and thousands go.. You think highly of yourself, I know that. You are also blinded by patriotism. I also know that. But not ready for the truth.
> 
> So yeah, **** it. You and your fucking hypocritical forum



There is a middle ground. No need to get hype up. The choice of word use by S.Dawar is not right. What you can do is to read behram news and report those news in your own words. Find a way around the barrier, becoming frustrated and walking out is not an answer. If you need your PoV to be heard and yes we like those other side of stories but in words which are acceptable, be flexible, exploit while remaining within the bounds, show us your smart side Lady.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva




----------



## ejaz007

Press Release




No PR131/2014-ISPRDated: June 17, 2014
Rawalpindi - June 17, 2014: 

*UPDATE- ZARB –E- AZB
17JUNE 2014*


6 x Terrorist’s hideouts including a training camp and an IED making factory around Hasokhel, North Waziristan Agency were destroyed by jet aircrafts early morning today. 25 x foreign and local terrorists were killed in the strikes. More details of strikes to follow.
Operation in North Waziristan Agency is progressing as per plan. The Cordon around all terrorists’ hideouts including in the town of Mirali and Miranshah has been further tightened and reinforced. Last night 3 x terrorists were killed while fleeing from the cordoned off area in Miranshah. 1 x soldier got injured in exchange of fire.
No operation in built up area has been started so far to ensure following:-
a. No terrorist can escape the cordon.
b. All innocent civil population is safely evacuated after their detailed verification. 
Necessary Logistics and administrative arrangements for IDPs have been completed by Political Administration and Disaster Management Agency. Security of IDP camp being ensured by Army troops.
Air surveillance of the Operational area with the help of own surveillance assets continues.
-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-


Welcome to ISPR


----------



## Kompromat




----------



## bluemetal77

> MIRAMSHAH: At least six suspected militants were killed in a US drone strike early Wednesday in the Miramshah tehsil of North Waziristan tribal region where a comprehensive military operation launched by the Pakistani army against foreign and local terrorists is also under way.
> 
> Intelligence sources said six missiles fired by a drone hit a compound and a vehicle in Dargah Mandi village in Miramshah.



Ok .. now what is this? Coordinated? Surprise? Or lending a helping hand?


----------



## Kompromat

bluemetal77 said:


> Ok .. now what is this? Coordinated? Surprise? Or lending a helping hand?



I think NATO is bolstering its footprint in the border area as well.


----------



## Sugarcane

Bannu administration gives 3 days time to stranded North Waziristan people to move to IDPs camps, curfew being relaxed too #*ZarbEAzb*

US drone kills three in North Waziristan

8 internally displaced of a family from Kurram Agency, #*Fata*,Women & Children gunned down by unidentified men in Hangu


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

IDPs wont be allowed into sindh.
‘IDPs won’t be allowed into Sindh’ - Pakistan - DAWN.COM


----------



## F.O.X

TTP Karachi commander Killed .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ejaz007

*Analysts: Pakistan Set for Drawn Out Anti-Terrorist Conflict*

*ISLAMABAD* — The military operation underway since Sunday in the North Waziristan region of Pakistan’s Tribal Areas, Operation Zarb-e-Azb (a reference to the sword carried by the Prophet Mohammed), indicates Pakistan has finally lost patience with all terrorist groups and not just those opposed to the Pakistani state, say analysts.

However, they acknowledge the struggle will be a long one.

According to the military’s Inter Services Public Relations media arm, Chief of Army Staff Gen. Raheel Sharif “emphasized that all terrorists along with their sanctuaries must be eliminated without any discrimination,” and the operation is targeted at “terrorists who are holed up in the Agency and have picked up arms against the state of Pakistan.”

Though the operation appears to be driven by the military, in an address to lawmakers Tuesday Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif stated, “The Zarb-e-Azb operation will not end till all terrorists are eliminated.”

Claude Rakisits, director at Politact, a Washington-based advisory firm that focuses on South Asian issues, said the operation became inevitable after the collapse of the much-derided peace negotiations and last week’s attack on the airport in Karachi.

“The military and the government are now determined to hit these terrorists very hard,” he said.

Analyst Haris Khan of the Pakistan Military Consortium says the military’s preparations began a long time ago and intensified after peace negotiations began with the Pakistan Taliban (TTP).

“Since the negotiations started about nine months ago the armed forces of Pakistan have placed special attention on gathering intelligence on high-value militant leadership and their training grounds, which includes their command structure.”

He highlights the tri-service nature of the operation with the Air Force, backed by the Navy’s signals intelligence equipment, using its ISR capabilities and precision-guided munitions to locate and take out high-value targets, to support the Army’s aerial and ground assault that has been spearheaded by the Special Operations Task Force.

Though there has been a steady trickle of casualties thus far, (in small-scale firefights and improvised explosive device attacks), Khan said the military faces a real threat from the terrorists and legacy man-portable air defense systems (MANPADS) may be of concern.

“So far PAF has not encountered any real ground opposition but the fear of these militants using Soviet origin and CIA supplied MANPADS is certainly something that PAF command would be thinking of,” he said.

Beyond an act of retaliation, Rakisits says the operation appears to indicate a change in how the Pakistani establishment views the non-state actors on its soil, considering many of those killed belonged to the Uighur’s East Turkistan Islamic Movement and the Islamic Movement of Uzbekistan, but also the Haqqani Network.

“If that is indeed the case, it would confirm that the military has changed — or at least is in the process of changing — its attitude toward some of these ‘good’ Taliban,” he said.

Adding, “One should not forget that the Pakistani military has in the past refused repeated American requests that it hunt down the Haqqani Network hiding in the Tribal Areas of Pakistan. There are conflicting reports that the recent drone strikes were a joint US-Pakistani operation. If that is the case, it would be a real game changer.”

As the Haqqani Network is allied to the Hafiz Gul Bahadur group that recently ended its 2007 peace agreement with the government, “it would appear that indeed the government and the military have decided to no longer differentiate between the ‘good’ and the ‘bad’ Taliban.”

Though welcomed, Rakisits is uncertain the operation will deliver the required results.

“Prime Minister Sharif had already waited much too long before taking military action against the TTP and their fellow ideological travelers. While this operation will not eliminate the militants, if this operation is effectively conducted it should seriously degrade their fighting capability and their ability to terrorize the civilian population,” he said.

He also highlights that many terrorists will simply slip across the border into Afghanistan.

Former Australian defense attache to Islamabad, Brian Cloughley, does not think a Pakistani request to seal the border will amount to much.

“The request to the Afghans to seal the border was made entirely tongue-in-cheek,” he said. Pakistan has long been annoyed that it is always blamed for illegal border crossings, simply because it is impossible to “seal” the frontier, and Kabul and the US have always protested vociferously that Pakistan “isn’t doing enough” to stop such activity.”

“But now that Pakistan forces are being further committed in FATA [Federally Administered Tribal Areas], and there is detectable flight of terrorists towards Afghanistan, it is quite another matter. It is the responsibility of Afghan and coalition forces to prevent militants from crossing the border into Afghanistan, and of course they cannot do so. The Afghan Army is incapable of policing the border, and not capable of very much else, either.”

An additional danger is what happens inside Pakistan.

“Inevitably, there will be a very nasty backlash, with most likely a number of terrorist attacks in urban areas, on security facilities and against strategic assets,” says Rakisits. “But the military appears prepared for it. For example, the 111 Brigade has been asked to beef up the security of Islamabad, with 30 troops to guard Adiala jail where quite a few TTP inmates are being held. ■

*Email: uansari@defensenews.com.

Analysts: Pakistan Set for Drawn Out Anti-Terrorist Conflict | Defense News | defensenews.com*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EagleEyes

Manticore said:


> Please keep the thread strictly for zarb-e-azb- news/ discussions /support for our army. There is no room for second guessing our army in the war against terrorists.
> 
> 
> Dont derail this update / news thread with the philosophical debate whether this op is the right or wrong step. Also dont post the sharia angle / pro talib in this thread and the debate of what we gained in WOT in musharraf's time. Dont discuss khalafat here as well. Such posts from now on will be deleted from this thread.
> 
> For that debate you can go here as Ive removed these posts from this thread
> Operation Zarb-e-Azb | Is it the solution? | Page 6
> 
> *@Chak Bamu @Emmie @Fulcrum15 @Jungibaaz*




Well done @Manticore

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## EagleEyes

@AmnaR create a new thread for rumors/not sourced news and generally we dont allow urdu articles..


----------



## farhan_9909

they should have not made the camps in baka khel but rather in the bannu city.Infact the region around Township is completely empty and close to basic Health and educational facilities.

Being my village,I do know baka khel is the region under most taliban threat of all the bannu division

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Side-Winder

دہشت گردوں سے شمالی وزیرستان کے40 فیصد سے زائد علاقے کو خالی کرالیا گیا – ایکسپریسس اردو

Translation: 40% Area of NW waziristan has been cleared in first three days of operation | Express News

P.S: Though i doubt its veracity

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Side-Winder said:


> دہشت گردوں سے شمالی وزیرستان کے40 فیصد سے زائد علاقے کو خالی کرالیا گیا – ایکسپریسس اردو
> 
> Translation: 40% Area of NW waziristan has been cleared in first three days of operation | Express News
> 
> P.S: Though i doubt its veracity


Most journalists are reporting that Army is trying to complete the operation before Ramadan I seriously can't understand what they can achieve in that short time and how they would finish most these areas @Aeronaut


----------



## MuZammiL Dr. s[1]n

WebMaster said:


> @AmnaR create a new thread for rumors/not sourced news and generally we dont allow urdu articles..


posting in urdu is not a crime ... grow up ... it's about sharing information , not about debating language issues ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Curfew is lifted in many areas of North Wazristan


----------



## bluemetal77

What is of more concern is that how many of these IDP's are actual extremists themselves disguising an escape .. or how many of the extremists lived with their families in the Waziristan region who've just dumped their weapons and left as peace loving IDP's ... at one hand this step will help reduce strain on Karachi, it will also be an impossible one to implement ..



Zarvan said:


> Most journalists are reporting that Army is trying to complete the operation before Ramadan I seriously can't understand what they can achieve in that short time and how they would finish most these areas @Aeronaut



That statement is contradictory to the other statement by Nawaz Sharif that "this operation will continue till the last extremist is eradicated" .. which is contradictory to the fact that "not all extremists are in Waziristan" .. which is contradictory to the statement that "we will not allow Pakistan to be a breeding ground for terrorists"

Seriously .. some serious loopholes!


----------



## Muslimdaughter

aameen


----------



## farhan_9909

Live from Zarb e azb

One down,One down.Lag gye hay sir





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=305613706270426

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TheNoob

MuZammiL Dr. s[1]n said:


> posting in urdu is not a crime ... grow up ... it's about sharing information , not about debating language issues ...



NOT EVERYONE CAN READ URDU FFS


----------



## Side-Winder

farhan_9909 said:


> Live from Zarb e azb
> 
> One down,One down.Lag gye hay sir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=305613706270426



it's an OLD video

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Devil Soul

*Operation in NWA progressing as per plan: ISPR - thenews.com.pk
June 18, 2014 - Updated 1210 PKT 

RAWALPINDI: Pakistan Army operation Zarb-e-Azb started in North Waziristan Agency (NWA) is progressing as per plan, according to the Director General Inter Services Public Relations (ISPR) wing of the Pakistan Army.*



The cordon around all terrorists’ hideouts including in the town of Mirali and Miranshah has been further tightened and reinforced. Last night 3 terrorists were killed while fleeing from the cordoned off area in Miranshah. 1 soldier got injured in exchange of fire, said the ISPR



No operation has been started as yet in the settled areas, while curfew has been relaxed in Tehsil Mirali and Razmak for evacuating the families from the areas and similarly in phase-wise the evacuation from other areas would also be completed and only after that the ground action would start.



Meanwhile the cordon of the areas have been tightened in a bid to thwart any attempt of the terrorists escaping during the evacuation process of the internally displaced persons (IDPs)



All innocent civil population is safely evacuated after their detailed verification.



Political Administration and Disaster Management Agency have completed necessary logistics and administrative arrangements for IDPs, while security of IDP camp being ensured by Army troops.



Air surveillance of the operational area with the help of own surveillance assets continues.



ISPR further said that the terrorists’ hideouts including a training camp and an IED making factory around Hasokhel, North Waziristan Agency were destroyed by jet aircrafts early morning today and 25 foreign and local terrorists were killed in the strikes.


----------



## tarrar

This is what my Tribal friends have been telling me.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Secur

VCheng said:


> You may be right, but Sir, I bet you would have said the same thing last year if I had said there will be killings of Colonels and a takeover of the biggest airport in the country. Too far fetched? Not at all.
> 
> As an example, what do you think is the influence of organizations that are targeting their efforts at brainwashing educated middle class women, like Al-Huda?



I will not deny that this country and my dear countrymen have an uncanny knack for surprising me . But a breakdown of the army necessary for God-forbid end of Pakistan is still very distant and requires a level of radicalization which isn't just there today though efforts are being made , the counters are there , mate . There's a lot more to worry about yet-unkown-to-me al-Huda I believe , though I am keen on hearing what they are doing .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

IDP kids...

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Secur

F.O.X said:


> TTP Karachi commander Killed .



Karachi: Highly wanted TTP commander killed
Karachi- The rangers killed a Tehreek-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) commader, Zuhair alias Salman, during a joint operation of police and the rangers in the metropolis area of Musharraf Colony. Disclosing the details, the Rangers spokesman revealed that the terrorist killed tonight, belonged the TTP Maulvi Khalid group. According to the Rangers spokesman, hand grenades and weapons including SMGs were recovered from the possession of the saboteur, who was killed in a raid in Mauripur area of Musharraf Colony.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Battle Axe

As I write this now and it's being read, our valiant soldiers fight the battle of Pakistan in the most arduous of terrains. Operation Zarb-e-Azb has been launched to specifically eliminate terrorists in North Waziristan and God willing, so will it be. Our troops have never let the green flag fall!

Now, the real challenge comes forth after a month or so: at most by August, army will have secured the area, what comes then? What's the aftermath to a sparkling Zarb-e-Azb?

Our's is no kingdom or medieval warfare where we are to capture and annex lands. Swat is a prime example, even after years of a successful military operation, army stays there to hold the area as if it were a captured enemy territory! In other words, the kind of success we would have wanted to see by integration of the society was elusive.

I fervently hope that Waziristan will be a different story; the federal government will be prudent enough to fill in political vacuum that's already invasive and undertake massive developments in the aftermath of operation and this ought to be swift. It should begin with hosting IDPs in a fair manner. We owe this to perpetuation of success that Zarb-e-Azb will ensue.

We belong as much to North Waziristan, as do we to Lahore.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Salahuddin_ayyubi

tarrar said:


> This is what my Tribal friends have been telling me.


What you say about PM recent visit to Tajikistan. Will he discuss this issue with Tajik Officials?


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Secur said:


> Karachi: Highly wanted TTP commander killed
> Karachi- The rangers killed a Tehreek-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) commader, Zuhair alias Salman, during a joint operation of police and the rangers in the metropolis area of Musharraf Colony. Disclosing the details, the Rangers spokesman revealed that the terrorist killed tonight, belonged the TTP Maulvi Khalid group. According to the Rangers spokesman, hand grenades and weapons including SMGs were recovered from the possession of the saboteur, who was killed in a raid in Mauripur area of Musharraf Colony.


they must be executed in the operations to save our judges the trouble of having them released 
our judges can concentrate on taking sou motto action on traffic lights, whats in people's luggage and what did Gen Musharraf poop smelled from last night

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## FunkyGen

AmnaR said:


> Your "independent" verification is what? Lies of ISPR or Lies of Taliban? We both know both parties lie and do propaganda. So what do you consider "authentic"
> 
> and I thought it is supposed to be a "social forum", not just WHAT YOU CONSIDER OK.
> 
> If you can't digest the truth (like the pictures I posted, you deleted them. They turned out to be correct. Like the info I am posting about where the curfew has been lifted, for what time.. which will also turn out to be correct), I think I should just restrict myself to watching the Funny and Stupid thread... guess you people aren't ready for "independent" news.
> 
> Since you are the administrator (and I assume, owner) of this forum, I bid adieu in protest of your fucking rules. I know it wont make a difference to you. Thousands come and thousands go.. You think highly of yourself, I know that. You are also blinded by patriotism. I also know that. But not ready for the truth.
> 
> So yeah, **** it. You and your fucking hypocritical forum


Calm down yaar, the forum is like that, the truth is.... this is war and shi* happens. But we must unite and fight this head on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Farooq

Irfan Baloch said:


> they must be executed in the operations to save our judges the trouble of having them released
> our judges can concentrate on taking sou motto action on traffic lights, whats in people's luggage and what did Gen Musharraf poop smelled from last night



Wouldn't it be better if information is extracted from these scum ?


----------



## farhan_9909

This is it.Proud of them



> June 18, 2:52pm
> Residents of Mir Ali burnt down four houses of Uzbeks living in the area after giving them a warning to leave, Express News reported.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Berut

Any good news? Haven't been online lately. 










نَصْرٌ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَفَتْحٌ قَرِيبٌ......!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Osama Ali_16

By Osama Ali:
After successful operation at Karachi airport , Pakistan Army has taken control over important cities of Pakistan including the Capital. Under the guidance of the Government Pakistan Army has launched attack on North Waziristan under the name of "Zarb e Azb". Previously PAF jets striked over North Waziristan killing 74 terrorists and after Karachi airport attack again striked in North Waziristan killing 80 terrorists including the master mind of th Karachi airport attack. The whole nation is supporting Pakistan Army troops and PAF against the terrorists and they are hopeful for the success after the operation. Pakistan Army has the ability of countering every kind of opponent as said by the armt chief General Sharif . May Allah shower his blessings upon the Pakistan Army and giving them success in the operation "Zarb e Azb" Ameen! Pakistan Army Zindabad!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gryphon

*Two US drone strikes kill at least five militants in Pakistan*






18 June 2014





_A Pakistani solder checks a passenger van at a checkpoint in Hangu, a town in the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province, on June 17, 2014 (AFP Photo/Basit Gilani)_





_Map locating US drone strikes in Pakistan's North Waziristan tribal area Wednesday. (AFP Photo)_





_Pakistani tribespeople buy fruit from a vendor during a curfew relaxation in Miranshah on June 17, 2014 (AFP Photo)_

At least five militants were killed in two separate US drone strikes early Wednesday in a northwest tribal district where Pakistan has this week launched a major military offensive.

Local security officials said six missiles hit three compounds in Dargah Mandi village in North Waziristan, around 10 kilometres (six miles) west of the main town of Miranshah in an area considered a stronghold for the Al-Qaeda-linked Haqqani network.

"US drones fired six missiles which hit three separate compounds in two villages, at least five militants have been killed," a local security official in Miranshah told AFP.

The identities of those killed in the strikes were yet not clear, the official said.

The attacks took place just minutes apart. Two drones fired four missiles in the first strike, then a third drone fired a further two missiles in the second attack, the official said.

Another senior security official confirmed the strike and told AFP that a vehicle parked in one compound was also hit, adding the death toll could rise.

Washington reportedly suspended its drone programme in December to give Islamabad time to pursue a dialogue process with the Pakistani Tehreek-e-Taliban (TTP) aimed at ending a seven-year insurgency that has claimed thousands of lives.

However the nascent peace process was shattered when the Taliban launched an attack on the airport in Karachi on June 9 that left dozens dead.

The US resumed the programme last week, days after the Karachi attack, with two strikes in the same village of Dargah Mandi, killing at least 16 militants.

Islamabad condemned those strikes, despite suspicions the two countries coordinated in the aftermath of the Taliban siege, branding them "a violation of Pakistan's sovereignty and territorial integrity" in a foreign office statement.

Leaked documents have shown deep cooperation over drone attacks in the past, but they remain controversial, with critics charging they cause many civilian casualties.

Some 2,171 people have been killed in drone attacks since August 2008, according to an AFP tally.

Pakistan's army launched its long-awaited military offensive -- a standing demand of the United States -- on Sunday, a week after the Karachi attack, deploying troops, tanks and jets to the area in the crackdown on the Taliban and other militants.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif has urged Afghanistan's leader Hamid Karzai to help seal the border in the mountainous tribal area between the two countries to stop insurgents escaping the offensive.

Air strikes early Tuesday targeted three Taliban strongholds in the town of Mir Ali in the North Waziristan region, killing 25 of the militants, according to official statements, raising the total insurgent death toll to 201.

The figure could not be independently confirmed.

Two US drone strikes kill at least five militants in Pakistan - Yahoo News

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Oscar said:


> All the more reason to let some nukes loose as well.


pesticides will just do fine

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VelocuR

COAS General Raheel Sharif during his visit to Corps Headquarters Peshawar for briefing on operation Zarb-e-Azb on Monday

This guy is tough than Kiyani which was refused to act on North Waziristan few years ago. We cleared South Waziristan, we know we can do on North Waziristan.







*June 18, 1:03pm*

Afghan ambassador to Pakistan Janan Mosazai called on Chief of Army Staff General Raheel Sharif at the General Headquarters, according to an ISPR press release.

*Operation Zarb-e-Azb and matters of mutual interest including measures to improve security along the Pakistan–Afghanistan border were discussed during the meeting.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gryphon

*شمالی وزیرستان: ’بڑے حملے کی تیاریاں‘*

*آخری وقت اشاعت: بدھ 18 جون 2014*





_نقل مکانی کرنے والے لوگوں سے بھری ہوئی کم و بیش ایک ہزار گاڑیاں بدھ کو بنوں پہنچی ہیں_

پاکستانی حکام نے ضرب عضب آپریشن کے چوتھے روز شمالی وزیرستان سے عام شہریوں کے انخلا کے لیے کرفیو میں نرمی کی ہے جس سے ظاہر ہوتا ہے کہ طالبان کے خلاف کوئی بڑی فوجی کارروائی ہونے والی ہے۔

اے ایف پی کے مطابق پاکستانی فوج نے افغانستان کے ساتھ سرحد پر شمالی وزیرستان میں طالبان اور دوسرے عسکریت پسندوں کے خلاف کارروائی کے لیے ٹینکوں اور جیٹ طیاروں کے ساتھ ساتھ بڑی تعداد میں فوجی تعینات کر دیے ہیں۔

عسکریت پسندوں پر دباؤ بڑھانے کے لیے بدھ کو صبح سویرے دو امریکی ڈرونز نے بھی شمالی وزیرستان میں ان کے ٹھکانوں کو نشانہ بنایا ہے۔ اطلاعات کے مطابق الصبح ایک ڈرون حملے میں شمالی وزیرستان ایجنسی کے علاقے میران شاہ کے قریب درگاہ منڈی میں ایک مکان اور ایک گاڑی کو نشانہ بنایا گیا ہے اور اس حملے میں دو راکٹ داغے گئے ہیں۔

Excerpt from:

‮پاکستان‬ - ‭BBC Urdu‬ - ‮شمالی وزیرستان: ’بڑے حملے کی تیاریاں‘‬


----------



## Side-Winder

Registration of IDPs coming out of Mirali being done at Khajori Check post. An Army Jawan stand vigilant nearby





Pakistan Army troops manning a post at Miranshah, North Waziristan Agency. The area has been cordoned off by troops

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

*Refugees from NWA fighting anxiously await news of family *

BANNU: In the dusty, sun-baked streets of Bannu, thousands of people who have fled a major military offensive in the North Waziristan tribal district wait anxiously for news of loved ones left behind.
Many speak of civilian casualties in the air strikes which were mounted before the formal start of the operation on Sunday. Others questioned the utility of an offensive which was telegraphed to militants weeks in advance, allowing them to slip away. The bustling walled town of Bannu, some 10 kilometres from the border with North Waziristan, is accustomed to sudden influxes of civilians fleeing the regular eruptions of violence in the tribal areas which are havens for militants.
Rents in the town have soared along with the temperature as local landlords and hotels take advantage of the latest flow of refugees, who began coming in late May following air strikes. Raza Ullah, 10, fled Miranshah, the main town of North Waziristan, along with seven family members. But his father, a tribal elder, was left behind. “We have had no contact with him since the launch of the operation, we are worried about him,” he told AFP. “Father was urging us to leave as soon as possible. I miss my school and schoolfriends.”
Pakistan Army has said around 200 militants have died since a long-awaited offensive began on Sunday, a week after an all-night siege on Karachi airport claimed by the Taliban. It has been impossible to verify the toll independently or the identity of those killed. Hundreds of tribesmen crowded around a bus-stop in the town’s main bazaar Tuesday, hoping their loved ones would arrive soon by the lone road that links Bannu to the tribal zone. Laver Khan, a trader from Datta Khel village, fled to Bannu five days ago and rented a house for his 25-strong family. 
Now another 75 people from his village have also taken shelter in the cramped house, he said. “They (authorities) should have given us a chance to vacate our areas,” Khan said. The army has imposed a curfew and issued shoot-on-sight orders for anyone leaving their homes in the fighting zone. “I haven’t contacted them since days, I am worried what is happening there,” he said. Haji Saleem Khan, a 60-year-old from Shawa village who owns a transport business, said he visited Bannu’s taxi-stand every day to find out whether the road to the tribal area had opened to civilian traffic.
He said he plans to take a taxi to collect his relatives as soon as the curfew is lifted. But Saleem questioned why tanks, troops and jets were bombing the area when the fighters there had already left. *“Why did they begin this operation so late? Most of the militants has already fled, those leaving behind are non-combatants,*” he told AFP. Like many others, Saleem also suggested that the air strikes were not as surgical as the military claimed. “They killed women and children in the air strikes, I myself took out dead bodies from under the rubble,” he said.
Zahidullah Khan, 31 from Mir Ali, said he would prefer drone strikes – a controversial view in Pakistan where the unmanned US aircraft are highly controversial.* “A US drone hits its target accurately and does not cause other damages but jet fighters smash everything,*” Khan told AFP. An AFP reporter in Bannu said landlords had doubled their rents and hotel-owners had increased rates fivefold to take advantage of the influx. Some 62,000 people are believed to have fled North Waziristan ahead of the operation, according to government figures, though many consider the true figure to be far higher. The government is building camps just outside Bannu, but in the blistering summer heat — 47 degrees C on Monday – refugees are avoiding them because of the lack of shade, electricity and running water.
Muhammad Rashid Dawar, a 42-year-old labourer, said he could not afford to rent accommodation and did not want to go to a camp, instead taking his wife and six children to a school that was closed for summer. He said he decided to leave in late May following air strikes. *“There was a huge bombardment, the whole village shook like an earthquake. “I saw women and children buried under the wreckage of their houses and I knew it was time we must go.” *

Refugees from NWA fighting anxiously await news of family


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

It does not matter if many terrorists already have left for Afghanistan. Army isnt leaving NW anytime soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shahmir

Marwat Khan Lodhi said:


> *Refugees from NWA fighting anxiously await news of family *
> 
> BANNU: In the dusty, sun-baked streets of Bannu, thousands of people who have fled a major military offensive in the North Waziristan tribal district wait anxiously for news of loved ones left behind.
> Many speak of civilian casualties in the air strikes which were mounted before the formal start of the operation on Sunday. Others questioned the utility of an offensive which was telegraphed to militants weeks in advance, allowing them to slip away. The bustling walled town of Bannu, some 10 kilometres from the border with North Waziristan, is accustomed to sudden influxes of civilians fleeing the regular eruptions of violence in the tribal areas which are havens for militants.
> Rents in the town have soared along with the temperature as local landlords and hotels take advantage of the latest flow of refugees, who began coming in late May following air strikes. Raza Ullah, 10, fled Miranshah, the main town of North Waziristan, along with seven family members. But his father, a tribal elder, was left behind. “We have had no contact with him since the launch of the operation, we are worried about him,” he told AFP. “Father was urging us to leave as soon as possible. I miss my school and schoolfriends.”
> Pakistan Army has said around 200 militants have died since a long-awaited offensive began on Sunday, a week after an all-night siege on Karachi airport claimed by the Taliban. It has been impossible to verify the toll independently or the identity of those killed. Hundreds of tribesmen crowded around a bus-stop in the town’s main bazaar Tuesday, hoping their loved ones would arrive soon by the lone road that links Bannu to the tribal zone. Laver Khan, a trader from Datta Khel village, fled to Bannu five days ago and rented a house for his 25-strong family.
> Now another 75 people from his village have also taken shelter in the cramped house, he said. “They (authorities) should have given us a chance to vacate our areas,” Khan said. The army has imposed a curfew and issued shoot-on-sight orders for anyone leaving their homes in the fighting zone. “I haven’t contacted them since days, I am worried what is happening there,” he said. Haji Saleem Khan, a 60-year-old from Shawa village who owns a transport business, said he visited Bannu’s taxi-stand every day to find out whether the road to the tribal area had opened to civilian traffic.
> He said he plans to take a taxi to collect his relatives as soon as the curfew is lifted. But Saleem questioned why tanks, troops and jets were bombing the area when the fighters there had already left. *“Why did they begin this operation so late? Most of the militants has already fled, those leaving behind are non-combatants,*” he told AFP. Like many others, Saleem also suggested that the air strikes were not as surgical as the military claimed. “They killed women and children in the air strikes, I myself took out dead bodies from under the rubble,” he said.
> Zahidullah Khan, 31 from Mir Ali, said he would prefer drone strikes – a controversial view in Pakistan where the unmanned US aircraft are highly controversial.* “A US drone hits its target accurately and does not cause other damages but jet fighters smash everything,*” Khan told AFP. An AFP reporter in Bannu said landlords had doubled their rents and hotel-owners had increased rates fivefold to take advantage of the influx. Some 62,000 people are believed to have fled North Waziristan ahead of the operation, according to government figures, though many consider the true figure to be far higher. The government is building camps just outside Bannu, but in the blistering summer heat — 47 degrees C on Monday – refugees are avoiding them because of the lack of shade, electricity and running water.
> Muhammad Rashid Dawar, a 42-year-old labourer, said he could not afford to rent accommodation and did not want to go to a camp, instead taking his wife and six children to a school that was closed for summer. He said he decided to leave in late May following air strikes. *“There was a huge bombardment, the whole village shook like an earthquake. “I saw women and children buried under the wreckage of their houses and I knew it was time we must go.” *
> 
> Refugees from NWA fighting anxiously await news of family



A day ago I watched program of Reham khan and the reporter from Bannu said that people of Bannu are not so "welcoming" to the IDPs from waziristand, she was saying that unlike Mardan, charsada , naushehra area which showed alot hospitality to Swat IDPs, it seems that people of Bannu have totally different culture calling IDPs as terrorist supporters and charging them three times more than usual rent for accomodation. Your Lukki area is also near around, is there a big difference between hospitality between peshwar valley pashtuns and Bannu area pashtuns. This is what I got from Reham khan's program of 16th june.


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

Shahmir kashmir said:


> A day ago I watched program of Reham khan and the reporter from Bannu said that people of Bannu are not so "welcoming" to the IDPs from waziristand, she was saying that unlike Mardan, charsada , naushehra area which showed alot hospitality to Swat IDPs, it seems that people of Bannu have totally different culture calling IDPs as terrorist supporters and charging them three times more than usual rent for accomodation. Your Lukki area is also near around, is there a big difference between hospitality between peshwar valley pashtuns and Bannu area pashtuns. This is what I got from Reham khan's program of 16th june.


I dont know about this aspect of bannu, i would ask around. The IDP camp is set up in FR bannu which is populated by wazir tribes. In addition to FR bannu, domail tehsil is also populated by wazir tribes. In bannu city, you would observe large number of waziri faces. Wazirs look down upon meek bannuchis and bannuchis resent waziri strength and domination. In ayub khan times, in 60s, wazirs occupied bannu and begin to expel bannuchis, but were saved by timely help from marwat tribe. So there is some bad history between them. People of mardan, swabi , buner etc are usually of same stock as swat.
As for as lakki is concerned, wazirs have bought lands there and people have no problem with it. A member here, @Hyperion has also bought zameen in lakki.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

pakistan army is risking its soldiers lives by land mines etc by operating non armored vehicles?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Patriots




----------



## Leader

KPK chief minister promises help to IDPs, backs army

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chak Bamu

Irrelevant posts discussing Islamic organization have been moved here: How do people view Islamic organizations in Pakistan from the outside

Please do not post off-topic stuff on this thread.
@VCheng , @Zarvan , @Secur , @Jf Thunder , @S.Bukhari , @cleverrider

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waz

Leader said:


> IDP kids...



Heart wrenching to see our beautiful little children being uprooted. Sadly it needs to be done to move them out of harms way. Once these terrorists savages are destroyed the government should build things back even better than they were before.

Are donations being gathered for them?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Patriots



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

PA must make sure NO innocent lives are hurt.

Must monitor the whole border with Afghanistan via spy drones & any TTP movement must be dealt with airstrike.


----------



## Berut

Irfan Baloch said:


> pesticides will just do fine


*GIVE THIS GUY A MEDAL*



Shabaz Sharif said:


> It does not matter if many terrorists already have left for Afghanistan. Army isnt leaving NW anytime soon.


It should not leave anytime soon, kill those bastards.


----------



## American Pakistani

Leader said:


> IDP kids...



So innocent...Pakistanis all over world must help these IDP's. Also govt need to provide them free quality education.

They are future of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Berut

InshAllah Pakistan will once again be the burrow of happiness.



American Pakistani said:


> So innocent...Pakistanis all over world must help these IDP's. Also govt need to provide them free quality education.
> 
> They are future of Pakistan.



@NawazSharif


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Someone should make an _exclusively_ images/videos thread about this large scale operation.


----------



## American Pakistani

People moving out of North Waziristan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Patriots said:


>


Is this picture of Zarb e Azb

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Patriots

Zarvan said:


> Is this picture of Zarb e Azb




I just found it as update ............


----------



## QayPKKH

No reports have filtered out from North Waziristan that suggests an on ground encounter or air sorties by the security forces on the militants hideouts. It is being reported that the military has cleared out more than 40% of North Waziristan from the militants and sixty percent known militant hideouts have been destroyed in PAF airstrikes since the start of offensive.


*Casualties*

In a third such drone strike in this month, the US managed to terminate at least six suspected militants in Dargah Mandi, Tor Khel area, Miranshah. According to intelligence sources situated in North Waziristan, the six missiles fired by the UAV hit a compound and a vehicle. The Ministry of Foreign Affairs issued a condemnation statement and termed these strikes as the violation of sovereignty and territorial integrity of Pakistan. It further said that the drone strikes have a negative impact on the government’s efforts to bring peace and stability in Pakistan and the region. An unidentified gunman trespassed into a house in Hangu and killed seven members of a family. The victims were Internally Displaced Person of the Ali Khel Tribe in Orakzai Agency. As suggested by media reports, the killings seem to be sectarian motivated.


*Internally Displaced Person (IDP)*

The curfew in different parts of North Waziristan has been relaxed on the fourth day of the ongoing operation to ensure that the civilians can leave for safer areas. The people of Mir Ali and Razmak have been given three days by the authorities to move towards the safer region. To ensure that the tribals have been completely evacuated, the military sources are asserting that ground operations in the main towns of North Waziristan agency will start next week. The shortage of vehicles in the afflicted zones is making the evacuation to the IDP camps difficult for those with families. To ensure the availability of vehicles, the authorities have also sent scores of vehicle to the different areas of North Waziristan, so that the people can safely move out when the curfew hours are relaxed. Mr. Abdul Qadir Baloch, the government official entrusted to look after the IDP situation confirmed that 100,000 people have already been shifted and settled in the safer places in North Waziristan area. Extensive tent villages have been set for the IDPs where all the basic facilities have also been provided.


*Other Developments*

Mr. Janan Mosazai, the ambassador of Afghanistan held a meeting with COAS General Raheel Sharif at GHQ Rawalpindi. Various issues of mutual interest were discussed in this meeting including the measures to improve the security of Durrand Line. General Raheel also requested Afghan defence authorities to wipe out the safe havens of Tehreek-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) in the Kunar and Nooristan provinces of Afghanistan. In response, Mr. Mosazai assured full cooperation to Pakistan in Operation Zarb-e-Azb. In a meeting with the Information Minister, Mr. Pervaiz Rasheed, the British High Commissioner to Pakistan, Mr. Phillip Barton assured Britain’s full support in countering extremism and terrorism from Pakistan. Mr. Rasheed said that Pakistan has sacrificed a lot in war on terror, and it must be duly recognized by the international community. The Azad Jammu and Kashmir (AJK) Legislative Assembly and Punjab Assembly passed resolutions in support of Operation Zarb-e-Azb. The Sindh government has also decided to seek help from UNHCR in the registration of IDPs fleeing from North Waziristan and arriving in the province of Sindh.

Contributing Reporter: Atiq Durrani

Source PKKH.tv

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

Mean while thousand of miles away in Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafi

Co-operation with the CIA, is back to Musharraf era.


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

Marwat Khan Lodhi said:


> I dont know about this aspect of bannu, i would ask around. The IDP camp is set up in FR bannu which is populated by wazir tribes. In addition to FR bannu, domail tehsil is also populated by wazir tribes. In bannu city, you would observe large number of waziri faces. Wazirs look down upon meek bannuchis and bannuchis resent waziri strength and domination. In ayub khan times, in 60s, wazirs occupied bannu and begin to expel bannuchis, but were saved by timely help from marwat tribe. So there is some bad history between them. People of mardan, swabi , buner etc are usually of same stock as swat.
> As for as lakki is concerned, wazirs have bought lands there and people have no problem with it. A member here, @Hyperion has also bought zameen in lakki.



Looks like people are living in rented homes, camps are almost empty so far. But i guess there are only so many houses, in coming days rest will have to live in camps for few weeks.

PESHAWAR: Chief Minister of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Pervaiz Khattak Wednesday has said that about 70,000 internally displaced people from North Wazirsitan Agency have arrived in different areas of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.
Addressing a press conference here, the chief minister said that two camps have been set up in Bannu and FR Bannu for IDPs, adding that 1000 tents have been provided for IDPs in these camps, where water and other facilities would be provided to the affectees. 

*The chief minister said that the IDPs were avoiding the camps as they have rented houses. He said that only one family has arrived at Bannu camp. He said that those who wanted to live in camps, they would be provided Rs7000 in case. He said that the provincial government has r Rs 350 million, FATA secretariat Rs100 million and Rs500 million have been released by the federal government for internally displaced people. *

The data of the affectees would be maintained for security purpose while the security has been tightened as the terrorists could entered into the province in disguised of IDPs. He said that the government did not need any foreign aid for the affectees as its Pakistan’s internal issue. 

He said that the whole nation was supporting the army in its fight against terrorists. 
Meanwhile, senior minister Sirajul Haq has said that the federal government had not taken the provincial government into confidence over North Waziristan operation. 

The minister said that the government should have taken the political forces before launching operation in north Waziristan. He hailed the role of the security forces and urged the militants to play their positive role and help the government . He said that talks was the best way for restoration of peace, but the federal government failed on this front. 
He expressed concern over migration to Afghanistan, saying that they could join foreign terrorists. - See more at: KPK chief minister promises help to IDPs, backs army


----------



## Inception-06

ajpirzada said:


> for a moment i thought they are wearing black masks.



would have been good !



Deltaviper said:


> Is this the first time we are seeing a top hatch cover on our tanks ?
> 
> 
> why are you always looking to find prospects of "disaster" ?



no the top hatch cover were also installed in 2009 on the Type-59IIM and Type-69IIM Tanks. 

this picture is ca. from 2009

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06

Side-Winder said:


> Registration of IDPs coming out of Mirali being done at Khajori Check post. An Army Jawan stand vigilant nearby
> 
> Pakistan Army troops manning a post at Miranshah, North Waziristan Agency. The area has been cordoned off by troops



can the 12.7mm Gun also be operatde from inside the Tank ?


----------



## bluemetal77

Great .. so the Lahore incident has now completely overshadowed this operation .. I'm hardly seeing any updates on the news (online/tv) - .. someone was probably partially right on tv a couple of days back that this whole Lahore incident is to take the focus off the NWA operation .. but WHY!?

I sometimes can't believe this country's men are so full of themselves that at this time of sovereignty they still care for what's more important for them .. specially these dumb puppet pullers that sit outside the country and lay claim to everything ..!


----------



## Leader

waz said:


> Heart wrenching to see our beautiful little children being uprooted. Sadly it needs to be done to move them out of harms way. Once these terrorists savages are destroyed the government should build things back even better than they were before.
> 
> Are donations being gathered for them?



Yes, IKF is up there, Jamat-e-Islami's, also, saw Reham Khan doing fund raising for IDPs.. dont know much details... also fed has released 500 million, and KP govt some 400 million for IDPs. 

about 150000 IDPs so far, still pouring in...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

*’بہتر تھا سارے وزیرستان پر ایٹم بم گراتے اور قصہ تمام کرتے‘*
رفعت اللہ اورکزئی


*




پیاس اور تھکن کی وجہ سے گاڑیوں میں سفر کرنے والے ننھے منے متاثرین بچوں کے چہروں پر پریشانی اور مایوسی کے اثار بھی نمایاں تھے

پاکستان کے قبائلی علاقے شمالی وزیرستان میں آپریشن سے بے گھر ہونے والے افراد کی بدقسمتی یہ ہے کہ ان کاروائیاں کی ابتدا ایسے وقت میں کی گئی ہے جب ملک کے زیادہ تر علاقے شدیدگرمی کی لپیٹ میں ہیں اور دوسری طرف رمضان کا مہینہ بھی قریب ہے جس سے آنے والے دنوں میں متاثرین کے مشکلات میں مزید اضافہ ہوسکتا ہے۔

شمالی وزیرستان میں چار روز قبل شروع ہونے والے فوجی آپریشن ضربِ عضب کے دوران پہلی مرتبہ کرفیو میں نرمی کر دی گئی جس کے ساتھ ہی میرعلی کے علاقے سے سینکڑوں خاندانوں نے محفوظ مقامات کی جانب رخ کیا۔
*
*اسی بارے میں*

وزیرِستان سے بلوچستان آنے والوں کی چھان بین کرنے کا فیصلہ
شمالی وزیرستان میں کارروائی اور نقل مکانی
فاٹا میں ’نقصان کا سبب پاکستانی فوج کی حکمتِ عملی‘
*متعلقہ عنوانات*

پاکستان, 
قبائلی علاقہ جات
*پولیٹکل انتظامیہ کے مطابق مقامی افراد کو علاقے سے نکالنے کے لیے مرحلہ وار پروگرام ترتیب دیا گیا ہے جس کے تحت مختلف مقامات سے لوگوں کا انخلا مکمل کرایا جائے گا۔

بنوں میرانشاہ سڑک بدھ کی صبح سے لے کر شام تک سارا دن متاثرین کی گاڑیوں کے رش کے باعث ایک مرکز کا منظر پیش کرتا رہا اور اس دوران نقل مکانی کرنے والے افراد ٹرکوں، ٹریکٹروں، ہائی ایس گاڑیوں اور موٹر سائیکلیوں پر خواتین اور بچوں سمیت قافلوں کی صورت میں وقفےوفقے سے بنوں کی طرف پہنچتے رہے۔

"اس سے بہتر تھا کہ ایک ہی وقت میں سارے وزیرستان پر ایٹم بم گرایا جاتا اور اس طرح قصہ ہی ختم ہوجاتا اور حکومت کی خواہش بھی پوری ہوجاتی۔"

میر علی کا رہائشی محمد نیاز

کئی افراد گاڑیوں کے عدم دستیابی یا غربت کی وجہ سے پیدل وزیرستان سے قریبی علاقوں میں منتقل ہوئے اور ان کے ہمراہ بچے اور خواتین بھی تھیں۔

کئی گاڑیوں میں متاثرین کے ہمراہ ان کے جانور اور مال مویشی بھی دکھائی دیے۔ دوپہر کے وقت تک شدید گرمی اور تپتی دھوپ میں ہر دوسری گاڑی میں گنجائش سے زیادہ افراد سوار نظر آئے۔ پیاس اور تھکن کی وجہ سے گاڑیوں میں سفر کرنے والے ننھے منے متاثرین بچوں کے چہروں پر پریشانی اور مایوسی کے اثار بھی نمایاں تھے۔

آپریشن کے مارے ہوئے کئی قبائلی جگہ نہ ہونے کے باعث گاڑیوں کے چھتوں اور ڈگیوں میں بھی سفر کرتے ہوئے دکھائی دیے۔

میرعلی کے ایک نوجوان محمد منصور موٹر سائیکل پر چار بچوں کو بٹھائے بنوں کی طرف جاتے ہوئے نظر آئے۔ ان سے جب پوچھا گیا کہ کس طرح وہ اتنے خطرناک طریقے سے بچوں کو بائیک پر سوار کرکے جارہے ہیں تو انھوں نے کہا کہ چار دن سے ان کا تمام خاندان کرفیو کی وجہ سے گھر کے اندر محصور تھا اور اس دوران وہاں صرف جیٹ طیاروں کی بمباری، توپ بردار ہیلی کاپٹروں کی شیلنگ اور توپ خانے کی گن گرج سنائی دیتی رہی۔
*
*بے گھر ہونے پر مجبور*
*




میرعلی سے بے گھر ہونے والے اکثریتی قبائلی خاندان بنوں ، کرک، کوہاٹ ، ڈیرہ اسمٰعیل خان اور ملک کے دیگر شہروں کا رخ کر رہے ہیں جہاں وہ اپنے طور پر کرائے کے مکانات، رشتہ داروں اور دوستوں عزیزوں کے ہاں پناہ لینے پر مجبور ہو رہے ہیں۔

’ ہم جان بچا کر علاقے سے نکلے ہیں ،گاڑی میں اور جگہ نہیں تھی تو میں نے ان بچوں کو بائیک پر سوار کرکے یہاں پہنچایا ہے۔’

میرعلی سے بے گھر ہونے والے اکثریتی قبائلی خاندان بنوں ، کرک، کوہاٹ ، ڈیرہ اسمٰعیل خان اور ملک کے دیگر شہروں کا رخ کر رہے ہیں جہاں وہ اپنے طور پر کرائے کے مکانات، رشتہ داروں اور دوستوں عزیزوں کے ہاں پناہ لینے پر مجبور ہو رہے ہیں۔

میرعلی کے ایک اور رہائیشی محمد نیاز نے بتایا کہ ان اطلاعات میں کوئی حقیقت نہیں کہ آپریشن کا مرکزی ہدف صرف غیر ملکی اور طالبان شدت پسند ہیں۔انھوں نے بتایا کہ زیادہ تر علاقوں میں عام شہریوں کے مکانات بھی نشانہ بنے ہیں اور ان کے کافی نقصانات بھی ہو چکے ہیں۔

انھوں نے کہا کہ ’ کرفیو کے دوران قیامت جیسا منظر تھا، تمام بازار اور تجارتی مراکز بند رہے جس کی وجہ سے کھانے پینے کی آشیا اور ادویات کی شدید قلت رہی۔‘

ان کے مطابق ’اس سے بہتر تھا کہ ایک ہی وقت میں سارے وزیرستان پر ایٹم بم گرایا جاتا اور اس طرح قصہ ہی ختم ہوجاتا اور حکومت کی خواہش بھی پوری ہوجاتی۔‘
*
*



"کرفیو کے دوران قیامت جیسا منظر تھا، تمام بازار اور تجارتی مراکز بند رہے جس کی وجہ سے کھانے پینے کی آشیا اور ادویات کی شدید قلت رہی۔"

میر علی کا رہائشی محمد نیاز

شمالی وزیرستان سے بنوں تک تقربناً 40 کلومیٹر کے فاصلے پر محیط سڑک پر حکومت کی طرف سے متاثرین کےلیے کسی قسم کا کوئی ریلیف کیمپ یا فوڈ پوائنٹ نظر آیا۔ تاہم بنوں میرانشاہ سڑک پر الخدمت فاونڈیشن اور مقامی افراد کی طرف سے بعض مقامات پر چھوٹے چھوٹے کیمپ بنائے گئے ہیں جہاں بے گھر افراد کے لیے شربت اور ٹھنڈے پانی کا انتظام کیا گیا تھا۔

شمالی وزیرستان سے بے گھر ہونے والے افراد کےلیے نیم خود مختار قبائلی ایف آر بکاخیل کے علاقے میں ایک متاثرین کیمپ قائم کیا گیا ہے تاہم سہولیات کی کمی کے باعث وہاں ابھی تک کوئی متاثرہ خاندان نہیں جاسکا ہے۔

اس کیمپ تک ابھی تک میڈیا کو بھی رسائی نہیں دی گئی ہے۔مقامی صحافیوں کا کہنا ہے کہ جس علاقے میں کیمپ بنایا گیا ہے وہ علاقہ سانپ اور بچھوؤں کےلیے مشہور ہے اس وجہ سے وہاں کوئی نہیں جائے گا اور نہ وہاں سہولیات مہیا کی گئی ہیں۔ ضلع بنوں کے حدود میں حکومت کی جانب سے تاحال متاثرین کے رہنے کا کوئی بندوبست نہیں کیا گیا ہے۔

تاہم دوسری طرف اعلیٰ سرکاری اہلکاروں کا کہنا ہے کہ شمالی وزیرستان کے متاثرین کیمپوں میں رہتے ہیں یا انھیں انہیں امداد دیا جائے گا۔

قدرتی آفات سے نمٹنے کے صوبائی ادارے پی ڈی ایم کے ڈائر یکٹر جنرل طاہر اورکزئی نے بی بی سی کو بتایا کہ وزیرستان سے بے گھر ہونے والے افراد کےلیے مرکز اور صوبے کی طرف سے الگ الگ طور پر امداد کا اعلان کیاگیا ہے جس کے تحت ان کو اچھی امدادی رقوم ملے گی۔

انھوں نے کہا کہ اس مرتبہ حکومت کی طرف سے امداد دینے کےلیے ایسا طریقہ کار وضع کیا گیا ہے جس میں کسی قسم کی بدعنوانی بھی نہیں ہوسکتی لہٰذا متاثرین کو رقوم نہ ملنے کے حوالے سے کوئی شکایت نہیں ہوگی۔*​


----------



## Patriots

*Operation Zarb-e-Azb continues as planned: ISPR*






_*RAWALPINDI: Pakistan Army operation Zarb-e-Azb started in North Waziristan Agency (NWA) is progressing as per plan, according to the Director General Inter Services Public Relations (ISPR) wing of the Pakistan Army.*

The cordon around all terrorists’ hideouts including in the town of Mirali and Miranshah has been further tightened and reinforced. Last night 3 terrorists were killed while fleeing from the cordoned off area in Miranshah. 1 soldier got injured in exchange of fire, said the ISPR

No operation has been started as yet in the settled areas, while curfew has been relaxed in Tehsil Mirali and Razmak for evacuating the families from the areas and similarly in phase-wise the evacuation from other areas would also be completed and only after that the ground action would start.

Meanwhile the cordon of the areas have been tightened in a bid to thwart any attempt of the terrorists escaping during the evacuation process of the internally displaced persons (IDPs)

All innocent civil population is safely evacuated after their detailed verification.

Political Administration and Disaster Management Agency have completed necessary logistics and administrative arrangements for IDPs, while security of IDP camp being ensured by Army troops.

Air surveillance of the operational area with the help of own surveillance assets continues.

ISPR further said that the terrorists’ hideouts including a training camp and an IED making factory around Hasokhel, North Waziristan Agency were destroyed by jet aircrafts early morning today and 25 foreign and local terrorists were killed in the strikes.

Operation Zarb-e-Azb continues as planned: ISPR | PAKISTAN - geo.tv_


----------



## OCguy

Rafi said:


> Co-operation with the CIA, is back to Musharraf era.



Other than during periods of exceptionally strained relations, I can assure you that cooperating with the CIA has been ongoing.

I am a little disheartened that a certain section of the Pakistani government, still feels that it needs to play the "rouge US destabilizing" game, when not only is it hand-in-hand teamwork, there is a large offensive by Pakistan going on after a national tragedy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Leader said:


> Yes, IKF is up there, Jamat-e-Islami's, also, saw Reham Khan doing fund raising for IDPs.. dont know much details... also fed has released 500 million, and KP govt some 400 million for IDPs.
> 
> about 150000 IDPs so far, still pouring in...


Reham Khan was weather girl from BBC Berkshire, very soft spoken and funny. dont know why she decided to leave BBC and come to Pakistan .. but she has made her self very well known and is one of the notable news anchors and program hosts. unlike many anchors in the studios, she has actually personally gone in the marches and protests and rallies etc. I recall her going to Balochistan and FATA before and in PTI rallies 
I really fancy her .. her programs with Shekh Rashid are a real treat.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IceCold

OCguy said:


> Other than during periods of exceptionally strained relations, I can assure you that cooperating with the CIA has been ongoing.
> 
> I am a little disheartened that a certain section of the Pakistani government, still feels that it needs to play the "rouge US destabilizing" game, when not only is it hand-in-hand teamwork, there is a large offensive by Pakistan going on after a national tragedy.



This shouldnt be happening specially now. I do believe that any drone strikes carried out now after the operation are purely in our support and with coordination based on our Intel. We shouldn't be condemning it now. Its nonsense and hypocrisy on our part.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## tarrar

Salahuddin_ayyubi said:


> What you say about PM recent visit to Tajikistan. Will he discuss this issue with Tajik Officials?



Nora ganja is a threat to Pakistan & he does not know anything about Pakistan's interests & National security.


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

Irfan Baloch said:


> Reham Khan was weather girl from BBC Berkshire, very soft spoken and funny. dont know why she decided to leave BBC and come to Pakistan .. but she has made her self very well known and is one of the notable news anchors and program hosts. unlike many anchors in the studios, she has actually personally gone in the marches and protests and rallies etc. I recall her going to Balochistan and FATA before and in PTI rallies
> I really fancy her .. her programs with Shekh Rashid are a real treat.


Reham khan is a pashtana , may be thats why she is concerned about IDPs of NW.


----------



## Devil Soul

Raheel Sharif visits Air Headquarters, discusses #ZarEAzb with PAF chief


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

Shabaz Sharif said:


> Looks like people are living in rented homes, camps are almost empty so far. But i guess there are only so many houses, in coming days rest will have to live in camps for few weeks.
> 
> PESHAWAR: Chief Minister of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Pervaiz Khattak Wednesday has said that about 70,000 internally displaced people from North Wazirsitan Agency have arrived in different areas of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.
> Addressing a press conference here, the chief minister said that two camps have been set up in Bannu and FR Bannu for IDPs, adding that 1000 tents have been provided for IDPs in these camps, where water and other facilities would be provided to the affectees.
> 
> *The chief minister said that the IDPs were avoiding the camps as they have rented houses. He said that only one family has arrived at Bannu camp. He said that those who wanted to live in camps, they would be provided Rs7000 in case. He said that the provincial government has r Rs 350 million, FATA secretariat Rs100 million and Rs500 million have been released by the federal government for internally displaced people. *
> 
> The data of the affectees would be maintained for security purpose while the security has been tightened as the terrorists could entered into the province in disguised of IDPs. He said that the government did not need any foreign aid for the affectees as its Pakistan’s internal issue.
> 
> He said that the whole nation was supporting the army in its fight against terrorists.
> Meanwhile, senior minister Sirajul Haq has said that the federal government had not taken the provincial government into confidence over North Waziristan operation.
> 
> The minister said that the government should have taken the political forces before launching operation in north Waziristan. He hailed the role of the security forces and urged the militants to play their positive role and help the government . He said that talks was the best way for restoration of peace, but the federal government failed on this front.
> He expressed concern over migration to Afghanistan, saying that they could join foreign terrorists. - See more at: KPK chief minister promises help to IDPs, backs army


A mehsud or wazir would tell you that he would prefer to steal rather than beg. I think they are spending all of their earnings to rent houses and would try to avoid becoming "mohajirs" of tents unless they have no other choice. FATA people are different from swatis. Swatis were able to gain highlight, support, sympathy and donations from all over the country. Tribals do not have means to do so nor they want their miseries to be highlighted, since 2004 a big portion of tribals have settled in kpk and karachi, earning for themeselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rashid Mahmood



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## air marshal

پاک فوج کو بڑی فتح نصیب۔۔۔ دس سال بعد پرچم لہرا دیا گیا

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

They prefer to rent houses instead of getting into tents to not be termed majar

This is a very big sacrify for the nation of Pakistan by the people of NW

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Zarvan said:


> Is this picture of Zarb e Azb



No it is not.

You can see the ranks of a Brig.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Marwat Khan Lodhi said:


> Reham khan is a pashtana , may be thats why she is concerned about IDPs of NW.


I am not Pasthon but I am also concerned and contributed for IDPs of Sawat and will do so again for FATA people

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

Marwat Khan Lodhi said:


> Reham khan is a pashtana , may be thats why she is concerned about IDPs of NW.



Didn't knew she was pathani, my cousins in UK have very bad urdu/punjabi accent unlike her. She was born in UK?


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

air marshal said:


> پاک فوج کو بڑی فتح نصیب۔۔۔ دس سال بعد پرچم لہرا دیا گیا


What are you talking about?. There are military camps in North waziristan since british times e.g razmak. More than thirty thousands troops were stationed in NW for last ten years. The political administration and army could enforce curfew at will. And all the entry and exit points were controled by army. Believe me this is not the first pakistani flag, the first one was hoisted in NW in 1947.



Shabaz Sharif said:


> Didn't knew she was pathani, my cousins in UK have very bad urdu/punjabi accent unlike her. She was born in UK?


She was speaking very accurately accented pashto in a programme.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fawk3s



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

*UPDATE- ZARB –E- AZB
19 JUNE 2014*


15 x terrorists were killed in Zartatangi mountain heights, East of Miranshah by Army gunship cobra helicopters last night when spotted. It was one of the main communication centers of terrorists.
In a separate sniper action, 8 x Uzbeks were killed around Miranshah while planting IEDs on the road Miranshah-Mirali.
Meanwhile cordoned off in areas housing terrorists in North Wazirstan Agency continues. Continuous terrorists attempt to flee from area have been foiled.
Today evacuation of civil population from Miranshah and Ghulam Khan started. Check points have been established at various places where IDPs are being provided all administrative support incl food items and medicine by security forces.
No of registration points at saidgai post enhanced to 20, i.e. 10 x each for males and females for speedy and organized evacuation. 
IDP camp at Bannu has been established.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Devil Soul




----------



## Shabaz Sharif

Devil Soul said:


>



dawn should at least use proper photo.



Fawk3s said:


>



USA killing them?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Irfan Baloch said:


> Reham Khan was weather girl from BBC Berkshire, very soft spoken and funny. dont know why she decided to leave BBC and come to Pakistan .. but she has made her self very well known and is one of the notable news anchors and program hosts. unlike many anchors in the studios, she has actually personally gone in the marches and protests and rallies etc. I recall her going to Balochistan and FATA before and in PTI rallies
> I really fancy her .. her programs with Shekh Rashid are a real treat.



Yes, she is soft spoken and well mannered.. and above all a good person as she is owning a school in Tameer-e-school and now helping out IDPs. tells alot about her grooming.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VelocuR

*Operation Zarb-i-Azb requires national unity: PM Nawaz*

*



*

*ISLAMABAD: Under the supervision of Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif, the leadership of Pakistan Muslim League – Nawaz (PML-N) met on Thursday to discuss the ongoing military operation 'Zarb-i-Azb' and the Lahore Model Town episode.*

The prime minister said that operation 'Zarb-i-Azb' requires national unity and added, *"A peaceful environment in the country would benefit the soldiers fighting in the North Waziristan tribal area."*

He expressed confidence that militants would lose this war and added that the internally displaced persons from North Waziristan would be provided with every facility in Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa.

Meanwhile Punjab Chief Minister Shahbaz Sharif’s briefing on the Lahore Model Town tragedy also came under discussion. The chief minister instructed the attendees not to compromise on justice.

During the meeting, it was expected that the names of those responsible for carrying out orders to open fire at the Pakistan Awami Tehreek (PAT) supporters would be disclosed, but no such details emerged.

However, the PML-N leadership collectively condemned the episode that resulted in the death of PAT supporters.

Chief Minister Shahbaz said the provincial government would investigate the incident and those responsible for it would be brought to justice.


Zarb-i-Azb operation: 23 militants killed in fresh strikes


ISLAMABAD: At least* 23 more suspected militants* were killed in the ongoing Zarb-i-Azb operation launched by the Pakistan Army in North Waziristan tribal region, according to a statement issued by the Inter Services Public relations (ISPR) on its website.

At least *15 suspected militants were killed in Zartatangi mountain heights, east of Miramshah are in North Waziristan tribal region late on Wednesday when one of the main suspected communication centers of militants was targeted by Cobra gunship helicopters of the Pakistan Army.*

*Meanwhile, eight Uzbek militants who were planting improvised explosive devices (IEDs) on Miramshah-Mirali road were also killed near Miramshah by military snipers. *

Security forces were also cordoning off residential areas sheltering suspected militants in North Wazirstan tribal region.

The military also claimed that several attempts by militants to flee from the cordoned off areas were foiled.

The ISPR statement further said that the evacuation of civil population from Miramshah and Ghulam Khan areas of the region had begun today, adding that check points had been established at various places where internally displaced persons IDPs were being provided all administrative support incl food items and medicine by security forces.

Moreover, an IDP camp was established at Bannu while the number of registration points at Saidgai post were increased to 20, including 10 for men and women, for speedy and organised evacuation.

The army launched its long-awaited major operation 'Zarb-i-Azb' in the tribal region a week after an attack on the airport in Karachi, deploying troops, tanks and jets to the area in the crackdown on the Taliban and other militants.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

RaptorRX707 said:


> *Meanwhile, eight Uzbek militants who were planting improvised explosive devices (IEDs) on Miramshah-Mirali road were also killed near Miramshah by military snipers. *
> .



Dozens has been killed plating bombs, thats the best they can do. But looks like PA have secured major routes, so no surprise IED attack any more.


----------



## Secur

Communication systems have been blocked in North Waziristan region : Sources

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Devil Soul said:


>


nice picture of German Eurocopter

very sleek and pretty
but we dont want something pretty .. we hand a big ugly Mi 35 which is causing some pain among some Indian kids on the forum.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## krash

IceCold said:


> This shouldnt be happening specially now. I do believe that any drone strikes carried out now after the operation are purely in our support and with coordination based on our Intel. We shouldn't be condemning it now. Its nonsense and hypocrisy on our part.



Don't be childish. Coordination or no coordination, we can't be seen cooperating with the US in front of the locals, the US which has bombed them for so long. Local support is what we need the most in this operation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## blain2

Shabaz Sharif said:


> Dozens has been killed plating bombs, thats the best they can do. But looks like PA have secured major routes, so no surprise IED attack any more.


To early to say that. IED attacks don't just happen on main thoroughfares. Secondary roads, nullay, gulleys all have to be navigated.



krash said:


> Don't be childish. Coordination or no coordination, we can't be seen cooperating with the US in front of the locals, the US which has bombed them for so long. Local support is what we need the most in this operation.


Many of the locals support the strikes as long as collateral damage is limited. They are caught between a rock and a hard place between the militants and the military operations.



Zarvan said:


> Is this picture of Zarb e Azb


No its not. You can see the patch on his arm showing a formation insignia. I suspect this is when he was a Corps commander.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IceCold

krash said:


> Don't be childish. Coordination or no coordination, we can't be seen cooperating with the US in front of the locals, the US which has bombed them for so long. Local support is what we need the most in this operation.



Than don't be a hypocrite. Either you need US support or you don't. Clearly from the past events, we do need US support.


----------



## krash

IceCold said:


> Than don't be a hypocrite. Either you need US support or you don't. Clearly from the past events, we do need US support.



Thank God that geopolitics doesn't work like a fifth grade morality class. Dude, how do you not get this? We get to eat the cake and also have it. Also, where and how in God's name does morality or ethics come into play in geopolitics? Where have you ever seen it so? You think the US is an ugly little kid, sitting in the corner hungry for recognition?


----------



## IceCold

krash said:


> Thank God that geopolitics doesn't work like a fifth grade morality class. Dude, how do you not get this? We get to eat the cake and also have it. Also, where and how in God's name does morality or ethics come into play in geopolitics? Where have you ever seen it so? You think the US is an ugly little kid, sitting in the corner hungry for recognition?



First of all stop calling me dude, secondly i am not interested in your sarcastic rant. You can keep it to yourself. Third i stand by what i said. If US is supporting us, than we need to make sure that we see it that way. There are no two ways about it.


----------



## krash

IceCold said:


> First of all stop calling me dude, secondly i am not interested in your sarcastic rant. You can keep it to yourself. Third i stand by what i said. If US is supporting us, than we need to make sure that we see it that way. There are no two ways about it.



Can't bring a well to the camel.


----------



## Patriots

*Operation Zarb-i-Azb: Interactive map*






Operation Zarb-i-Azb: Interactive map - Pakistan - DAWN.COM


----------



## SekrutYakhni

WASHINGTON: Key US officials have told Congress that Pakistan was regaining control over the tribal areas and the North Waziristan operation can bring peace to the entire region if it succeeds. --- I had the best laugh of my life. I literally was about to drown in Atlantic Ocean. It's the same country that said democracy will improve Iraq. Afghanistan. We just want a final surge to bring peace. ALL BS So on - If this ambassador HAS LITTLE SHAME LEFT IN HIM - Resign considering your country's track record. Just one more. Everything will be fine. ..Now they say THIS OPERATION WILL BRING PEACE. I Hope! But if it DOESNT - Those that actively participated in the decision MUST face accountability. If I had my way, those generals that failed in Iraq, Afghan, Pak generals etc - All of them face Uzbek style punishment of failing to bring peace and responsible of wasting huge amount of resources.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghoul

Marwat Khan Lodhi said:


> A mehsud or wazir would tell you that he would prefer to steal rather than beg. I think they are spending all of their earnings to rent houses and would try to avoid becoming "mohajirs" of tents unless they have no other choice. FATA people are different from swatis. Swatis were able to gain highlight, support, sympathy and donations from all over the country. Tribals do not have means to do so nor they want their miseries to be highlighted, since 2004 a big portion of tribals have settled in kpk and karachi, earning for themeselves.



That's why I'm alarmed of their influx into the twin cities. Even IDPs from NW have arrived in the twin cities. Many of the Karachi based IDPs have also relocated to the twin cities. Over the past 6 years, there has been a visible increase in crime. There's a strong culture of stealing and thievery in the traditional people of tibal areas. Even today, they arrested this pashto speaking woman who was trying to kidnap a local child and take her to Peshawar. In the locals of twin cities, a resentment is slowly brewing against the new arrivals. The locals are also afraid of these people as they can quickly escape to tribal areas after committing murders and robberies.

If they were generally law abiding citizens, I'd welcome them with open arms. But they have a very strong culture of thievery and petty crime. Their psyche is also too lawless. And I'm talking about the poorly educated, tribal villagers and not the ones studying at universities. I just hope they would respect the locals and try not to commit crime, otherwise the twin cities might erupt into riots and sh**.


----------



## SekrutYakhni

Dumb from Dumbistan. Why are they like this when you all are from the same country? Answer lies in FCR!!! Lack of education, health and employment opportunities. Partly due to their malang tribal rituals too!!!! They are people like you and me. You give them education. You minimize the crime. Place yourself in the same situation where after 2001 motherland parado Jernails made $$$. Drug lords $$$. Political agents $$$. For you - It's collateral damage, talib hung ho jawand, IDPs, unemployment, drones etc


----------



## TheNoob

saad445566 said:


> WASHINGTON: Key US officials have told Congress that Pakistan was regaining control over the tribal areas and the North Waziristan operation can bring peace to the entire region if it succeeds. --- I had the best laugh of my life. I literally was about to drown in Atlantic Ocean. It's the same country that said democracy will improve Iraq. Afghanistan. We just want a final surge to bring peace. ALL BS So on - If this ambassador HAS LITTLE SHAME LEFT IN HIM - Resign considering your country's track record. Just one more. Everything will be fine. ..Now they say THIS OPERATION WILL BRING PEACE. I Hope! But if it DOESNT - Those that actively participated in the decision MUST face accountability. If I had my way, those generals that failed in Iraq, Afghan, Pak generals etc - All of them face Uzbek style punishment of failing to bring peace and responsible of wasting huge amount of resources.





saad445566 said:


> Dumb from Dumbistan. Why are they like this when you all are from the same country? Answer lies in FCR!!! Lack of education, health and employment opportunities. Partly due to their malang tribal rituals too!!!! They are people like you and me. You give them education. You minimize the crime. Place yourself in the same situation where after 2001 motherland parado Jernails made $$$. Drug lords $$$. Political agents $$$. For you - It's collateral damage, talib hung ho jawand, IDPs, unemployment, drones etc



You just went full retard, never go full retard.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gryphon

*Zarb-e-Azb: over 50 killed as Pak warplanes pound militant hideouts*

June 20, 2014 - Updated 825 PKT
From Web Edition

*



*

*PESHAWAR: Pakistan’s warplanes and helicopter gunship targeted militant hideouts in North Waziristan as part of a military offensive "Operation Zarb-e-Azb", killing more than 50 insurgents, sources said Friday.
*
The sources said several hideouts were destroyed in Qutab Khail and adjacent areas in the restive tribal region near the Afghan border.

Identities of those killed are yet to be known.
*
Zarb-e-Azb: over 50 killed as Pak warplanes pound militant hideouts - thenews.com.pk*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bluemetal77

Beats the living shits out of me that these so called "hideouts" are so well known and pin-pointed to our intelligence/army .. and some of the hideouts are called "bomb making factories" .. WTF .. and we did nothing about it .. call me happy at this operation .. but also call me angry!

Ok so now where are some photos/videos of the air strikes at least if not the wretched taliban graveyard .. and good, bad, ugly, beautiful or gay .. i don't care which taliban we're talking about!


----------



## FunkyGen

TheOccupiedKashmir said:


> The attacks took place just minutes apart. Two drones fired* four missiles* in the first strike, then a third drone fired a further* two missiles* in the second attack, the official said.


American drones carry more than 2 missiles....
I am sensing something here @Chak Bamu @Aeronaut ....... post no. 906


----------



## info4m

Lt Gen Khalid Rabbani at Ops Area!







Source FB/Col.azeemnawaz

Okay meet the 7th Infantry Division of Pakistan Army, which is Conducting Ops #ZarbEAzb. These Tigers are known as 'Golden Arrow'. 7th Div is the oldest and most battle-hardened division. The officers and men of the Golden Arrow Division have fought in all of Pakistan's Wars and have an unmatched combat service record







*Source FB/Col.azeemnawaz*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Icarus

Capt.Popeye said:


> GoP will have to come down hard on the insurgency, which is now "Hydra Headed" in nature.



That's the nature of the TTP, it is a loose alliance between different militant groups with varying agendas and goals. As the pressure mounts, groups will desert the TTP and try to use the vacuum created by their absence to try and assert themselves as the top dogs. So we will continue to see new groups and leaders pop up from time to time but the new groups will lack the operational capacity of the TTP.



> The insurgency is now absolutely "amoeba-like" in its propagation. In one strategic research paper that I read recently, the word "franchise" (a very interesting characterisation) was used to describe all these bodies that are erupting around; so much so that there is a "blur" between good insurgents (sic) and bad insurgents (sic).
> @Icarus; your views, sir.



That is absolutely correct, as I said, the TTP is very much a brand that groups take on for the sake legitimacy and prominence in a country already overwhelmed by the number of armed groups operating within its borders. The border between good and bad insurgents should remain for the time being, we cannot take on everyone at the same time, the wisest solution would be to either ignore the groups that are in an accord with the state for now, or integrate them in to the the fight against the TTP, then they can be deweaponized later like Turkistan Betttani.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## OrionHunter

Update
Published about 2 hours ago
*Zarb-i-Azb: 232 militants killed, 20 hideouts destroyed*

PESHAWAR: At least 232 suspected militants were killed while 20 militant hideouts have been destroyed in North Waziristan during the Zarb-i-Azb military operation till date, DawnNews reported on Friday.

Zarb-i-Azb: 232 militants killed, 20 hideouts destroyed - Pakistan - DAWN.COM

Good going! But the PA should have done this long ago instead of waiting for the politicians to give the go-ahead.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Icarus

Zarvan said:


> O Mr right now many doctors and engineers are part of Taliban and most were in Jobs they left them to join TTP and same is going on in other parts of the world you can live in denial but reality will keep haunting you either governments will implement Islamic laws or it is going to become all out mess



Who says Doctors and Engineers can't be idiots? And what does their joining the TTP aim to prove? I don't care if someone from the TTP used to be the queen of England, everyone bleeds the same and everyone dies the same.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat

OrionHunter said:


> Good going! But the PA should have done this long ago instead of waiting for the politicians to give the go-ahead.



We are playing a much bigger game by doing this operation at this specific time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

*Govt, Army clear the air over op ownership
| Say go-ahead for NWA operation came from civil brass | All militants to be hit | Maj Gen Bajwa warns of blowback | Says US should drone Haqqanis across border*

June 20, 2014

SALMAN MASOOD
ISLAMABAD - The state of civil-military relations is a perennial question that swirls around in Pakistan. After the military announced launching of the offensive in North Waziristan last Sunday, the usual question inevitably surfaced again.
There was speculation that the military finally leaned on the civilian government. Some opposition politicians speculated that the civilian government was not fully onboard.

The fact that Prime Minister Sharif gave a policy statement about the offensive a day later was also construed as an indication of the civil government’s reluctant nod for the final go-ahead.

On Thursday, in a special briefing to editors and media owners in Islamabad, senior civilian and military officials stressed that the civilian government and the military were “on the same page” - and even though the government had shown preference for peace talks, the continued terror attacks by the militants and their incalcitrant demands forced the breakdown of the peace process.

Senator Pervaiz Rashid, the minister for information, was especially emphatic about the point. “National security institutions are obedient to civil governments,” the minister said. “National security institutions have their own assessments, analyses and suggestions for solutions but the final decision lies with the political government.”

The minister for information, in an oblique manner, criticised media for creating an impression that the two institutions were continuously at loggerheads and that one was trying to dictate the other.

Background interviews with aides to the prime minister reveal that it was PM Sharif who felt compelled to discard a dysfunctional dialogue process after the militants attacked Karachi’s international airport.

Finally, the patience of a usually patient prime minister had run out.

North Waziristan, the treacherous mountainous redoubt that has long been used to stage terror attacks inside the country, needed to be snatched from the trammels of the militants and brought back into the national fold.

“North Waziristan is the last hub,” said Maj. Gen. Asim Bajwa, the director general of Inter-Services Public Relations, the media wing of the Pakistani military, at the briefing. “It is the centre of gravity of the militants.”

The nature of the terrain, the 180-mile-long porous border with Afghanistan and the gradual decay of government writ in the region makes it a formidable challenge to the security forces.

Another challenge is the blowback that would be felt in the major urban centres when the fighting gets intense and ground troops move ahead to towns that have militant presence.

“I would call it a war,” Abdul Qadir Baloch, the minister for SAFRON and a retired lieutenant general, who was also present at the briefing, warned. “It will be fought in every corner of the country. The whole nation has to stand united.”

Mr. Baloch has been tasked by the prime minister to oversee the arrangements for Internally Displaced People (IDPs) as they trickle out of North Waziristan, which has a population of roughly 500,000 people, into neighbouring regions.

“The security situation in the country remains uncertain with the possibility of blowback,” Maj. Gen. Bajwa said.

Military officials are averse to sharing operational details or timeline for the offensive but in a brief sketch point out that in the first phase of the operation, strangulation and encirclement of militants inside North Waziristan will be carried out. At the same time, counterterrorism operations (CT Ops) have been launched in major cities to arrest militant leadership.

“Ground clearance in North Waziristan hasn’t started yet,” Maj. Gen. Bajwa said.

Military officials stress that Pakistan Air Force jet airstrikes have been accurate and are being carried out with most caution, so as to avoid as much collateral damage as possible.

In the initial phase of the airstrikes, hideouts of Uzbek militants, who are mostly holed up in Boya Degha and Shawal valley, have been targeted.

“We are using minimum essential yet effective force,” Maj. Gen. Bajwa said and stressed that troops have been trained to ensure there are no human rights violations, perhaps mindful of the criticism that came after the 2009 Swat military operation.
Pakistani officials also emphasised that even though U.S. administration has urged for long to undertake North Waziristan offensive, yet the timing and the scale of the current operation was decided solely by the government here.

Western officials have long accused the Pakistani intelligence apparatus of providing support to Haqqani Network and it remains a contentious issue that continues to be an irritant in the relations with the United States.

Skepticism remains high whether the Haqqanis or other militants, who have signed peace deals with the military, would be targeted in the latest offensive and there are reports that much of the militant leadership has already melted away, making use of the time provided by the peace talks.

But senior Pakistani officials insist that no distinction would be made between local and foreign fighters and only those militants who lay down their weapons and renounce violence will escape the military dragnet.

“Terrorists of all hue and colour” will be targeted, insisted the army spokesman. “Once troops move in, you cannot afford any confusion and make any distinction.”

During Thursday’s briefing, Pakistani officials also stressed (again) that the renewal of U.S. drone strikes in the tribal region does not have the approval of the Pakistani government and is unrelated to the current military offensive.

“This does not help in our operation at all,” Maj. Gen. Bajwa said, referring to the drone strikes.

US drone strike last Thursday in North Waziristan targeted members of the Haqqani network and American officials have indicated that they would continue to target the Haqqanis.

“If they have to target the Haqqanis, they should do it across the border,” Maj. Gen. Bajwa said.

Pakistani officials said that they have reached out to the Afghan government to enhance security across the border. Another request has been made to block Afghan SIMs under the use of militants in North Waziristan.

The government officials also urged the media not to glorify terrorists. How media were doing so remained a moot point.
The writer is Resident Editor, The Nation, in Islamabad


----------



## Side-Winder




----------



## 474474

Does anyone have pictures of MRAPs if any were used? Why the normal 4x4s?


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

Icarus said:


> That's the nature of the TTP, it is a loose alliance between different militant groups with varying agendas and goals. As the pressure mounts, groups will desert the TTP and try to use the vacuum created by their absence to try and assert themselves as the top dogs. So we will continue to see new groups and leaders pop up from time to time but the new groups will lack the operational capacity of the TTP.
> 
> 
> 
> That is absolutely correct, as I said, the TTP is very much a brand that groups take on for the sake legitimacy and prominence in a country already overwhelmed by the number of armed groups operating within its borders. The border between good and bad insurgents should remain for the time being, we cannot take on everyone at the same time, the wisest solution would be to either ignore the groups that are in an accord with the state for now, or integrate them in to the the fight against the TTP, then they can be deweaponized later like Turkistan Betttani.


Is hafiz gul bahadur getting targated in this operation?. There were news before op that he and haqqani are asking uzbeks to NW.

Edit: I just googled, hafiz gul bahadur has announced war on pak army with code name 'zarb e momin'.
Militant Commander Declares War on Pakistan Army ‹ Newsweek Pakistan


----------



## info4m

Pakistan Army Deployed in Major Cities
The deployment of troops at sensitive installations, jails and other important places in all the major cities across the country has been initiated in the wake of ‘Operation Zarb-e-Azab’ launched against the Taliban in the North Waziristan Agency. 
*Source: FB/Col.azeemnawaz*

















































​


----------



## Devil Soul

Nawaz Sharif visits Corps Headquarters, Peshawar. Gen Raheel Sharif received the Prime Minister


----------



## ajpirzada

saad445566 said:


> WASHINGTON: Key US officials have told Congress that Pakistan was regaining control over the tribal areas and the North Waziristan operation can bring peace to the entire region if it succeeds. --- I had the best laugh of my life. I literally was about to drown in Atlantic Ocean. It's the same country that said democracy will improve Iraq. Afghanistan. We just want a final surge to bring peace. ALL BS So on - If this ambassador HAS LITTLE SHAME LEFT IN HIM - Resign considering your country's track record. Just one more. Everything will be fine. ..Now they say THIS OPERATION WILL BRING PEACE. I Hope! But if it DOESNT - Those that actively participated in the decision MUST face accountability. If I had my way, those generals that failed in Iraq, Afghan, Pak generals etc - All of them face Uzbek style punishment of failing to bring peace and responsible of wasting huge amount of resources.



lets first punish the Uzbek militants in the 'uzbek style' and then we will talk about what should be done with us. Peace or no peace, militants aka kharjis must be killed and their support infrastructure must be destroyed. Every 'zarb' on them will restrict their growth even if it does not eliminate them throughout the country.


----------



## Devil Soul

In Konar and Nuristan, the two provinces where Fazlullah is believed to be hiding, we need his head #ZarbEAzb


----------



## Zarvan

Prime Minister Nawaz Shareef visits core head quarter Peshawar with him is Khawaja Asif


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

Devil Soul said:


> Nawaz Sharif visits Corps Headquarters, Peshawar. Gen Raheel Sharif received the Prime Minister



JI have shown their tru colours once again, this traitor party should be banned.


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

*MILITANT COMMANDER DECLARES WAR ON PAKISTAN ARMY*
0 COMMENT



JUN 20 2014



BY AAMIR IQBAL





_File Photo. Aref Karimi—AFP_

*HAFIZ GUL BAHADUR’S SPOKESMAN CLAIMS MILITARY VIOLATED PEACE ACCORD SIGNED IN 2006 AND HAS LEFT MILITANTS NO CHOICE BUT TO WAGE JIHAD.*
A terror group unaffiliated with the Tehreek-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) has announced that it will wage war against Pakistan’s security forces over Operation Zarb-e-Azb, according to a spokesman for key commander Hafiz Gul Bahadur.

Bahadur is the leader of a Pakistani Taliban faction that distanced itself from the umbrella TTP organization due to rivalries with former chief Baitullah Mehsud and disagreements over targeting the Pakistani state. “From today [June 19] we are launching a war against security forces with the name Zarb-e-Momin,” said spokesman Ahmadullah Ahmadi. “We are an independent group and have no affiliation with the TTP,” he added.

Bahadur signed a peace agreement with the Government of Pakistan in 2006, which stayed intact until May 30 of this year when he warned against any military operation in North Waziristan. In a statement, Bahadur warned tribesmen to either flee or prepare for the “defense” of Waziristan. He also warned residents of North Waziristan against seeking government aid after June 10, threatening retaliatory action against anyone visiting government and political administration offices.

Often cited as an example of the “good Taliban” by analysts due to the longstanding peace agreement, Bahadur’s decision to declare jihad against Pakistan’s security forces has been cited as a potential hindrance for the military offensive in the tribal areas.

Ahmadi, the spokesman, told _Newsweek _that Operation Zarb-e-Azb had forced their hand. “We wanted to assist Pakistan’s security forces because we have always respected the peace accord signed with the Government of Pakistan,” he said. “We followed the accord in true spirit and never allowed the TTP to use North Waziristan to plan or stage attacks against the security forces,” he added. “The peace accord also applied to the government and it clearly states that no military intervention can take place in North Waziristan,” he said, claiming the Bahadur-led group had resisted great pressure from the TTP to stay out of the war against Pakistan’s security forces.

“The Pakistani Taliban approached Hafiz Gul Bahadur’s _shura-e-mujahideen _several times to join hands, but Bahadur never supported the idea due to the peace accord with the government,” Ahmadi claimed, adding that Mullah Nazir, who was killed in a U.S. drone strike in 2012, had also opposed joining the TTP. “The military violated the peace accord and waged war against us and now we have no choice but to fight against them for our pride and motherland as per the decision made in _shura-e-mujahideen_meeting,” he added.

“Both the Hafiz Gul Bahadur and Mullah Nazir-led groups were against attacking Pakistani installations or forces. However, they would often stage attacks on NATO forces in Afghanistan and were sending fighters across the border,” said veteran journalist Rahimullah Yusufzai. “Drone attacks targeted leaders of both groups, including the chiefs, eventually resulting in the death of Mullah Nazir and four of his fighters,” he added.

“Bahadur has also been targeted in at least three drone strikes, but has survived all of them. However, his son and brother were killed,” said Yusufzai, adding that NATO and CIA have repeatedly conveyed to Pakistan’s military that Bahadur and his group have been helping Al Qaeda and the Haqqani network.

The U.S. has been urging Pakistan to take action against the groups based in North Waziristan for several years, claiming they stage attacks on troops in Afghanistan and seek refuge across the border in Pakistan. “Operation Zarb-e-Azb appears to, at least partially, be a result of these meetings since the Pakistan Army has realized that North Waziristan has become a haven for the Taliban,” Yusufzai added.

Militant Commander Declares War on Pakistan Army ‹ Newsweek Pakistan


----------



## Irfan Baloch

FunkyGen said:


> American drones carry more than 2 missiles....
> I am sensing something here


burnt out remains of taliban?


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

Answering a question raised by Foreign Affairs Committee Chairman Sen. Robert Menendez about the willingness of Pakistan to confront the Haqqani Network during the operation, Ambassador Dobbins said that there were concerns that were justified but “we will be examining this carefully, we have gotten the right assurances but there is a historical pattern of activity which indicates that there are habits here that are going to be difficult to break.”



Referring to the military action against the militants, he said: “We have made our position clear that it’s a right thing.”For years, the United States has been pushing Pakistan to root out the Haqqani Network, who allegedly were given sanctuary in the country’s tribal areas. The State Department in its latest country report on terrorism highlighted the issues once again: “Afghan Taliban and Haqqani Network leadership and facilitation network continued to find safe haven in Pakistan, and Pakistani authorities did not take significant military or law enforcement action against these groups.”



Lately, the US has also linked military aid, including the Coalition Support Fund payments to Pakistan, directly to an operation in North Waziristan. According to the terms of the National Defence Authorisation Act for the upcoming year, senior US officials had to issue a waiver certifying that “Pakistan has undertaken military operations in North Waziristan that have significantly disrupted the safe haven and freedom of movement of the Haqqani Network.”



Testifying before the committee members on US policy in Afghanistan, Ambassador Dobbins said: “It’s notable that among the targets that Pakistan is going after vigourously are the Uzbek groups.”

US leaders assured of operation against TTP, Haqqani Group - thenews.com.pk


----------



## Devil Soul

PM Nawaz visits Corps Headquarters Peshawar 







https://twitter.com/dunyanetwork/status/479980272172032000/photo/1


----------



## Berut

and then they said "Afsar jang mn nahi jaaty"


----------



## Rajput_Pakistani

Press Release 
No PR136/2014-ISPR Dated: June 20, 2014
Rawalpindi - June 20, 2014: 
UPDATE OP ZARB -E AZB
20 June 2014

3 x Terrorists hideouts in area Qutab Khel, on the outskirts of Miranshah were destroyed early morning today by Army cobra gunship helicopters. It was an integrated action by cobra gunships, artillery and snipers. 12 x Terrorists including foreigners were killed in the strikes. Huge cache of arms and ammunition was also destroyed.

While the operation ZARB -E AZB progresses as per plan, terrorists inside cordoned area are making desperate attempts to flee from area. 6 x attempts were foiled last night. 3 x locals who did not have any identity proof were apprehended while trying to flee from the cordon.

Another 24 x Suspects who were trying to flee in the garb of IDPs have been apprehended at various strangulation check posts in Mirali and Miranshah.

An organized evacuation of IDPs continues from North Waziristan Agency towards FR Bannu. Till now 200,000 persons have been evacuated from the area. So far 11 x families (92 individuals) have been enlisted in the IDP camp, Bakkakhel, Bannu.

400 x Afghan families left North Waziristan Agency for Afghanistan through Ghulam Khan Border village yesterday. They were provided all required administrative assistance.

Additional Lady Searchers (Police), Mobile NADRA vans and Smart card vans have been placed at IDP registration point to further streamline the registration process at Saidgai registration point. Total 20 x booths i.e 10 x each for male and females IDPs are continuously functioning for expeditious registration and move out of Agency.


----------



## VelocuR

@Zarvan or Pak-one, you didn't support this Op, right?


----------



## Kompromat

Let Hafiz Gul Bahadur have it too. He has picked his side.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

RaptorRX707 said:


> @Zarvan or Pak-one, you didn't support this Op, right?


Yes because I am 100 % sure this will not end terrorism may reduce it for some time but than it would hit back with full power again

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VelocuR

Zarvan said:


> Yes because I am 100 % sure this will not end terrorism may reduce it for some time but than it would hit back with full power again



Are you against Pakistan or side with TTP/Talibans? 

Pakistan will response again without doubt to destroy these evil terrorists, Insha'Allah.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

RaptorRX707 said:


> Are you against Pakistan or side with TTP/Talibans?
> 
> Pakistan will response again without doubt to destroy these evil terrorists, Insha'Allah.


Pakistan will have to keep responding for next 100 years than because the thing which started the problem was entering Tribal areas in first place and becoming part of USA so called war on terror and the same thing will never solve the issue 





By the way which Tank is this is it is not looking Type 59 to me ?


----------



## VelocuR

I am disappointed that you are side with Talibans/TTP or Al Qaeda, why not you surrender yourself to Pakistan authorities or go to Syria/Iraq/Afghanistan to make you happy?

I know the fact that Allah (Subhana Wa Taa'la) doesn't love these terrorists who allow to attack innocent people, you will be punished if you dare do same as Talibans, Allah know everything.

I don't want to explain long history between US and Pakistan via Soviet/Afghanistan invasions.



Zarvan said:


> Pakistan will have to keep responding for next 100 years than because the thing which started the problem was entering Tribal areas in first place and becoming part of USA so called war on terror and the same thing will never solve the issue

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

RaptorRX707 said:


> I am disappointed that you are side with Talibans/TTP or Al Qaeda, why not you surrender yourself to Pakistan authorities or go to Syria/Iraq/Afghanistan to make you happy?
> 
> I know the fact that Allah (Subhana Wa Taa'la) doesn't love these terrorists who allow to attack innocent people, you will be punished if you dare do same as Talibans, Allah know everything.
> 
> I don't want to explain long history between US and Pakistan via Soviet/Afghanistan invasions.


I am not with them but I am also not with the move which resulted in creation of TTP which gave them boost which led them to go on rampage which kept providing them support I know the fact ALLAH also don't love the betrayal done by Musharraf when he became part of USA alliance against Muslims so I know same thing will never end TTP you will also know after few months of this operation that the whole problem and issue is still there

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VelocuR

Zarvan said:


> I am not with them but I am also not with the move which resulted in creation of TTP which gave them boost which led them to go on rampage which kept providing them support I know the fact ALLAH also don't love the betrayal done by Musharraf when he became part of USA alliance against Muslims so I know same thing will never end TTP you will also know after few months of this operation that the whole problem and issue is still there



You simply have no idea, why Musharaf made difficult decision to join with US, "either with us or stone age....." I think, you just want Pakistan to be destroyed by US, you will be very happy? Try to understand common sense, man.

@Aeronaut, what's the solutions to solve the problems like Zarvan or Pak-One with their misinformation?


----------



## Zarvan

RaptorRX707 said:


> You simply have no idea, why Musharaf made difficult decision to join with US, "either with us or stone age....." I think, you just want Pakistan to be destroyed by US, you will be very happy? Try to understand common sense, man.


I would have prefer dying fighting enemies of Islam than becoming there partners and betray Muslims and attack them and attack them ourselves on USA orders so you chose wrong side why you cry when many in Tribal areas turned against you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VelocuR

Zarvan said:


> I would have prefer dying fighting enemies of Islam than becoming there partners and betray Muslims and attack them and attack them ourselves on USA orders so you chose wrong side why you cry when many in Tribal areas turned against you



Two different types of Muslims today.

-One Muslims who are peaceful with much knowledge and guidance without violence, read Quran daily and namaz in humble way.

-Second Muslims who are angry and emotional to allow AK-47s, suicide bombings, and killing other Muslims or foreigners, that's you choose. 

Hope you enjoy Ramadan soon, Allah will see everything and know everything.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

RaptorRX707 said:


> Two different types of Muslims today.
> 
> -One Muslims who are peaceful with much knowledge and guidance without violence, read Quran daily and namaz in humble way.
> 
> -Second Muslims who are angry and emotional to allow AK-47s, suicide bombings, and killing other Muslims or foreigners, that's you choose.
> 
> Hope you enjoy Ramadan soon, Allah will see everything and know everything.


Yes in the time of HAZRAT MUHAMMAD SAW even Hypocrites were found in first category they used to be at front row at time of namaz specially Abdullah bin Ubair but when it comes to Jihad they used make excuses which you just made and tried to run away from Jihad yes Jihad doesn't include killing Muslims but it also doesn't include becoming partner with kufar and betraying and attacking Muslims which under Musharraf we did


----------



## Devil Soul

ISPR Official

Search of area at suspected place

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bad boy 8

Zarvan said:


> Yes because I am 100 % sure this will not end terrorism may reduce it for some time but than it would hit back with full power again


It will end with an all out defeat for the army,they will try their best to come out with excuses,They are actually already making them up and seriously speaking who believes in the ISPR figures...300 killed ? give me a break


----------



## VCheng

Zarvan said:


> I would have prefer dying fighting enemies of Islam than becoming there partners and betray Muslims and attack them and attack them ourselves on USA orders so you chose wrong side why you cry when many in Tribal areas turned against you



Please get on a bus with a one-way ticket to FATA and seek glory there. I am sure the Pakistan Army will give you the visa to the next world very easily that you want so dearly. This operation is not on US orders, it is the Army doing its duty to defend its own homeland.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## VelocuR

Zarvan said:


> Yes in the time of HAZRAT MUHAMMAD SAW even Hypocrites were found in first category they used to be at front row at time of namaz specially Abdullah bin Ubair but when it comes to Jihad they used make excuses which you just made and tried to run away from Jihad yes Jihad doesn't include killing Muslims but it also doesn't include becoming partner with kufar and betraying and attacking Muslims which under Musharraf we did



From judging your posts, you are full of misinformation and brainwashing, you must leave Pakistan immediately please. 

you finish grade 10th school?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## foxbat

I get shocked when I still see Pakistanis defending the taliban and opposing this operation.


----------



## VelocuR

foxbat said:


> I get shocked when I still see Pakistanis defending the taliban and opposing this operation.



Do you support Operation Zarb-e-Azb

Only Zarvan and Taliban supporters along with Indians who didn't support the operation, please see votes results.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Side-Winder

Courtesy: ISPR

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Today was a good day for security agencies.

Two Taliban commanders killed in mangophir Karachi and a motorcycle borne IED captured.

Another commander captured in Tarnol...he allegedly came from Miranshah recently.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

RaptorRX707 said:


> From judging your posts, you are full of misinformation and brainwashing, you must leave Pakistan immediately please.
> 
> you finish grade 10th school?


Its you who are living in denial



Side-Winder said:


> Courtesy: ISPR


Is this Tank Type 59 ?


----------



## sur

Side-Winder said:


> Courtesy: ISPR




*Nice photo-op, now somebody show him very basics of military training "how to hold a gun"*. He's wearing bullet-proof jacket but those children don't have any guards on.

.




krash said:


> Remember not to share the same bottle, that's just gross.
> * Not to be administered *rectally*



توں اے دس تينو ں جى ايچ كيو تے اير بيس اٹيك توں بعد برنول نل فرق پيا سى كه نئ كهسيا

لگدا إےتينوں بوتا تجربه هے اپنے *اے هول* وچ انگلاں دين دا
.
.
.


.


----------



## krash

Ammad Malik said:


> It will end with an all out defeat for the army,they will try their best to come out with excuses,They are actually already making them up and seriously speaking who believes in the ISPR figures...300 killed ? give me a break





sur said:


> *Nice photo-op, now somebody show him how to hold a gun*. He's wearing bullet-proof jacket but those children don't have any guard on.






Amazon.com : Walgreens Burn Relief Pain Relieving Gel, Aloe Vera, 8 oz : Beauty

* Not to be administered rectally

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VelocuR

Zarvan said:


> Its you who are living in denial
> Is this Tank Type 59 ?



Why would we tell you whether Type 59 or 80? You want to blow up this tank?

What do you want to know more equipments?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## blain2

Zarvan said:


> Pakistan will have to keep responding for next 100 years than because the thing which started the problem was entering Tribal areas in first place and becoming part of USA so called war on terror and the same thing will never solve the issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way which Tank is this is it is not looking Type 59 to me ?


So what is the problem with entering FATA? What if the Army brings with it development? Becoming part of the war on terror is not an ongoing narrative. It happened and Pakistan has moved on. Most of Pakistan does not even buy this story that Pakistan is fighting America's war any longer given the immense cost to Pakistanis themselves at the hands of the militants. Perhaps the supporters of TTP will continue to peddle this story, but the stark reality is that the moment the TTP turned its guns on the GoP in the name of fighting for shariat, they lost the battle of minds with the majority of Pakistani population. Of all the Muslim countries, Pakistan's laws can never be against or contrary to those laid down by sharia. Yet despite this, these fringe groups want to shove THEIR own version of interpreted sharia on the rest of Pakistan and this won't work. Appeasement has not worked, surrender to them is not an option. The middle ground is to inflict as much pain on them as they want to mete out. For the longest side, the people and the government of Pakistan have been on the receiving end. For the sake of the future of the tribals, they cannot allow their own tribesmen to turn extremist or support outside extremists in their attempts to overthrow the government in Islamabad.

The Tank is indeed a T-59 with some protection added for the machine gunner's cupola.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Devil Soul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/480048457957142528


----------



## blain2

Zarvan said:


> I would have prefer dying fighting enemies of Islam than becoming there partners and betray Muslims and attack them and attack them ourselves on USA orders so you chose wrong side why you cry when many in Tribal areas turned against you


Perhaps you have a point, but then why defend those who carelessly and without regard brutally murder fellow Muslims? Where is our Islam when it comes to condemning the TTP for mercilessly killing women, children, elderly and young alike in masajids, bazaars etc. etc.?

Pakistan has helped the Afghan mujahideen and the Taliban to the extent possible. The betrayal was actually on the other side by using Pakistan's territory to launch attacks all over the World and then bringing all types of international condemnation and pressure against the country. Last I checked, no other Muslim country bothered to help Pakistan when we were being threatened with sanctions and possible strikes for being accused as a state sponsor of terrorism.

I still have not seen a decent explanation for this oft-quoted accusation of "attacking our own on US orders..." What was the GoP to do in 2004 when the Americans were threatening to send boots on the ground in our tribal areas? Were we to let them come in or get in there and try to control the situation, which was greatly exacerbated by the foreigners with a lot of money living in the FATA, ourselves? When we went in there, they drew the first blood by killing two of our officers and 4 other ranks. The job of the Army in 2004 was to go into the tribal areas and get the foreigners residing there to either register with the GoP or leave. This is what the militants took a fight over, that is "don't register us" and "let us do what ever we want to." After the killings of the army men, the government of the day responded with force and shipping of foreigners to foreign countries. The rest is as we see it. So this simplistic story about betrayal is used to gain moral high ground but it never reveals the kind of pressure and danger it was putting the hosts (Pakistan) in. If the fight is on in Afghanistan, the tribals should have set the base inside Afghanistan. Why was Pakistan forced into this situation by them?

For those who don't know, they will continue to harp on Pakistan's betrayal, but the truth is that Pakistan has done the maximum possible for the Afghans during the Soviet war, it has tried to deal with the Taliban as best as possible and not a single other Muslim country has stepped up to support Pakistan in this mess. To this day, the GoP and the Army have set up surrender points for people to give up militancy. If shariat is what you want then remind me of a single law in the past 2 decades that has been passed by the Pakistani parliament and is contrary to shariat. You won't find it. The government and the people are not against shariat. Rather the inclination of the taliban to become chaudhries over all of us. That we cannot accept. Their way is fine for the tribal areas perhaps, but the rest of Pakistan cannot live with that and will fight it tooth and nail.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
4 | Like Like:
7


----------



## F.O.X

Devil Soul said:


> ISPR Official
> 
> Search of area at suspected place


I Like this Formation , Entry team Led by an SSG/LCB , it has been quite successful in recent operations .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## asad71

This sort of op is the worst nightmare for a soldier and a commander.What counts here is not so much the body count of the enemy as the number that have been won back into the mainstream of national life.


----------



## blain2

F.O.X said:


> I Like this Formation , Entry team Led by an SSG/LCB , it has been quite successful in recent operations .


Regular infantry units are all trained in methods of entry techniques now as part of their fighting in built up areas syllabus. This is part of their training prior to rotating into the theater.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Menace2Society

Zarvan attempting to justify the murder of innocent Pakistanis. I don't care if Pakistan has nuked Afghanistan, there is no justification to kill a Pakistani.

Zarvan you truly are in a moral blackhole. Your principles are so confused.

I hope you are watching, once PA has secured NW they will move on to Kunar and Nooristan. And there are no IDPs there. They will pound this area so hard that TTP will die this year along with every single one of their sympathizers.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## yesboss

Since the beginning of this operation, TTP has not been able to respond with an attack in any city . . . . . . yet. It seems armed forces have gone in with a real good strategy, TTP is just not getting the breathe by settling down. If only life is made hell for them in Afghanistan too the same way, they would be really crushed, and only then we could bring an end to this reign of terrorism in Pakistan.
Can't we just permanently seal the border, means that we could monitor any movement on the border and react, using radars of any sort?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Menace2Society

yesboss said:


> Can't we just permanently seal the border, means that we could monitor any movement on the border and react, using radars of any sort?



Permanently sealing the border can be done. A concrete fence cutting on Waziristan to Afghanistan could cost $2-3 billion which is manageable if it means everlasting peace.

However for the next 12 months we need the entire border with 24/7 drone surveillance. Snipers with a no mans land which extends 1 mile into Afghanistan.

It is imperative after successfully conquering Waziristan from terrorists we need to push into Kunar and Nooristan. I don't have faith in Afghan government. This is something we just have do ourselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

RaptorRX707 said:


> @Zarvan or Pak-one, you didn't support this Op, right?


I actually supported it, since long. But i was of opinion that both good and bad taliban should be targated. Supporting people like sajna, creates the impression in the 'awam' that pak army is playing double games and is not sincere. I also raised the question that why haqqani network was spared (and supported) when they are involved in the Afghanistan with exactly same tactics like TTP e.g suicide bombings, assassinations, blast at civilians etc.
I was also of opinion that full scale military operation, after full evacuation of civilians, is preferable to surgical and reteliatory strikes in the presence of population which causes huge collateral damages. Moreover NW was a mess, as it had large presence of military as well as militants, due to which life there was paralyzed due to curfews, collateral damages etc.
I also have different views on drone strikes compared to you folk. I have always considered drone strikes 100 times better than jet bombardments. I was the first one on this forum to claim that people of waziristan are not against highly precised drone strikes but reteliatory military strikes and shellings. Both ayaz wazir and rustam shah mohmand, with whom i have contacts, share this views with me.
I am of opinion that this op, would be success on pattren of SW op 2009, but it wont end TTP. It is war of decades and the roots of it are madrassas and poverty.
This approach , naturally, would gave me label of being terrorist supporter and traitor in a fauji forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Patriots



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## blain2

Marwat Khan Lodhi said:


> I actually supported it, since long. But i was of opinion that both good and bad taliban should be targated. Supporting people like sajna, creates the impression in the 'awam' that pak army is playing double games and is not sincere. I also raised the question that why haqqani network was spared (and supported) when they are involved in the Afghanistan with exactly same tactics like TTP e.g suicide bombings, assassinations, blast at civilians etc.
> I was also of opinion that full scale military operation, after full evacuation of civilians, is preferable to surgical and reteliatory strikes in the presence of population which causes huge collateral damages. Moreover NW was a mess, as it had large presence of military as well as militants, due to which life there was paralyzed due to curfews, collateral damages etc.
> I also have different views on drone strikes compared to you folk. I have always considered drone strikes 100 times better than jet bombardments. I was the first one on this forum to claim that people of waziristan are not against highly precised drone strikes but reteliatory military strikes and shellings. Both ayaz wazir and rustam shah mohmand, with whom i have contacts, share this views with me.
> I am of opinion that this op, would be success on pattren of SW op 2009, but it wont end TTP. It is war of decades and the roots of it are madrassas and poverty.
> This approach , naturally, would gave me label of being terrorist supporter and traitor in a fauji forum.


It does not. You have valid points. However the good and the bad taliban story line has come as a result of the dynamics in Afghanistan. As in any country, some people believe, like you do otherwise, that Pakistan should support some and not make an enemy out of everyone. There is weight in both sides of the argument.

TTP has to be defeated in the cities. This is where they get their funding and find refuge and recuperate. Pacification of NWA will at least deny the foot soldiers the space for planning, training and staging for the TTP sanctioned missions. So both steps are needed.


----------



## TheFlyingPretzel

Ammad Malik said:


> It will end with an all out defeat for the army,they will try their best to come out with excuses,They are actually already making them up and seriously speaking who believes in the ISPR figures...300 killed ? give me a break



All out defeat of the army....Lol.The army has pledged only 30,000 troops to the operation of a potential 550,000 active personnel. There is absolutely no question of defeat.


----------



## That Guy

foxbat said:


> The question here being, that even if Afghanistan does help TTP, can you with hand on heart claim that Pakistan does not in the same manner and from time much before TTP came into existence has been helping Afghan Taliban, who have a similar status as TTP


Fun little fact, it was Afghanistan that started the proxy war with Pakistan, but I will fully admit that Pakistan has supported proxies in Afghanistan, though there was much regret, considering the Taliban ended up stabbing Pakistan in the back, before the 9/11 tragedy. Pakistan supported them, because it wanted a stable Afghanistan (which the Taliban did end up bringing, even if it was brutal), and a government in Afghanistan that recognized the border between the two (which, sadly, every successive government in Afghanistan has rejected, including the Taliban).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

blain2 said:


> So what is the problem with entering FATA? What if the Army brings with it development? Becoming part of the war on terror is not an ongoing narrative. It happened and Pakistan has moved on. Most of Pakistan does not even buy this story that Pakistan is fighting America's war any longer given the immense cost to Pakistanis themselves at the hands of the militants. Perhaps the supporters of TTP will continue to peddle this story, but the stark reality is that the moment the TTP turned its guns on the GoP in the name of fighting for shariat, they lost the battle of minds with the majority of Pakistani population. Of all the Muslim countries, Pakistan's laws can never be against or contrary to those laid down by sharia. Yet despite this, these fringe groups want to shove THEIR own version of interpreted sharia on the rest of Pakistan and this won't work. Appeasement has not worked, surrender to them is not an option. The middle ground is to inflict as much pain on them as they want to mete out. For the longest side, the people and the government of Pakistan have been on the receiving end. For the sake of the future of the tribals, they cannot allow their own tribesmen to turn extremist or support outside extremists in their attempts to overthrow the government in Islamabad.
> 
> The Tank is indeed a T-59 with some protection added for the machinegunner's cupola.


The Problem was not entering FATA the problem was the way you entered FATA and on whose orders you entered FATA that was the problem you became tool of kufar to mass murder Muslims you even handed over there ambassador to USA you killed them and handed bases to USA to allow them to kill Muslims and get away with it you kept on doing it so the reaction which came in FATA was completely expected


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

Marwat Khan Lodhi said:


> I actually supported it, since long. But i was of opinion that both good and bad taliban should be targated. Supporting people like sajna, creates the impression in the 'awam' that pak army is playing double games and is not sincere. I also raised the question that why haqqani network was spared (and supported) when they are involved in the Afghanistan with exactly same tactics like TTP e.g suicide bombings, assassinations, blast at civilians etc.
> I was also of opinion that full scale military operation, after full evacuation of civilians, is preferable to surgical and reteliatory strikes in the presence of population which causes huge collateral damages. Moreover NW was a mess, as it had large presence of military as well as militants, due to which life there was paralyzed due to curfews, collateral damages etc.
> I also have different views on drone strikes compared to you folk. I have always considered drone strikes 100 times better than jet bombardments. I was the first one on this forum to claim that people of waziristan are not against highly precised drone strikes but reteliatory military strikes and shellings. Both ayaz wazir and rustam shah mohmand, with whom i have contacts, share this views with me.
> I am of opinion that this op, would be success on pattren of SW op 2009, but it wont end TTP. It is war of decades and the roots of it are madrassas and poverty.
> This approach , naturally, would gave me label of being terrorist supporter and traitor in a fauji forum.



Isn't NW last strong hold of TTP? Yes extremists will exist but no longer save heaven like NW. What do you think about that?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

Zarvan said:


> The Problem was not entering FATA the problem was the way you entered FATA and on whose orders you entered FATA that was the problem you became tool of kufar to mass murder Muslims you even handed over there ambassador to USA you killed them and handed bases to USA to allow them to kill Muslims and get away with it you kept on doing it so the reaction which came in FATA was completely expected



So what do you expect, American Soldiers in FATA or Pakistani soldiers in FATA? Don't give that nonsensical reply FATA would have taken care of Americans, When Afghani taliban couldn't done that, then how FATA could ?


----------



## Zarvan

mafiya said:


> So what do you expect, American Soldiers in FATA or Pakistani soldiers in FATA? Don't give that nonsensical reply FATA would have taken care of Americans, When Afghani taliban couldn't done that, then how FATA could ?


If Afghani Taliban could't do it how come USA is running away How come Taliban are still there more powerful than ever How come whole world can see these Afghan Army jokers can't survive for long they will fall and when USA leaves completely Kabul will fall too and if start being hostile because of what you did to them after 2001 you are looking at decades of more trouble ahead of you


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

Shabaz Sharif said:


> Isn't NW last strong hold of TTP? Yes extremists will exist but no longer save heaven like NW. What do you think about that?


NW is not exactly stronghold of TTP but it has significant presence there, the area is basically under gul bahadur group. Mamonzai tehsil of orakzai and tirah are under TTP. This is not exactly the last operation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

Marwat Khan Lodhi said:


> NW is not exactly stronghold of TTP but it has significant presence there, the area is basically under gul bahadur group. Mamonzai tehsil of orakzai and tirah are under TTP. This is not exactly the last operation.



Today gul bahadur declared war against PA. How many men he have?


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

Shabaz Sharif said:


> Today gul bahadur declared war against PA. How many men he have?


Not exact figures available but it is said that he has as many fighters or more than mehsud taliban. Could be in the range of 3 to 5 thousands.
Profile of Hafiz Gul Bahadur
Profile of Hafiz Gul Bahadur

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

No point being pessimistic - Newspaper - DAWN.COM

*No point being pessimistic*
By Abbas Nasir

*WHETHER the prime minister was subdued or (as was not the case) animated when he announced the start of the military operations in the North Waziristan Agency is immaterial; whether he had the ownership thrust upon him or took the initiative himself also doesn’t matter.

What does count is the huge responsibility that has now come to rest on his shoulders.* Not just the prime minister’s but on every single element of his huge political machine or the PML-N party if you will. Equally, the PPP, ANP and MQM can enthusiastically endorse the operations and the PTI reluctantly — none of them can afford to stay aloof now.

*The operation in North Waziristan, to my mind, is but a tiny piece of the jigsaw which has to fall into place in a much, much larger puzzle, a seemingly insurmountable challenge that represents the fight against militancy, and the radicalisation that fuels it, in the country.*

*One can run out of breath counting the contributing factors and have yet barely scratched the surface.* But we have to list some key ones in order to address these. First and foremost is really the need to gauge the pulse of the people and ensure a public buy-in into the measures that have been initiated.

How do we do that? Admittedly, it isn’t easy but it isn’t rocket science either. Even if most of the major political parties in the country, representing the bulk of the voting public, have conspired to thwart the staging of local elections all is not lost.

There aren’t any local councillors at the grass-roots level. However, we do have over 1,000 public representatives elected to different houses including the provincial assemblies. The budgets have been presented and likely to be approved without much ado.

As soon as that happens would the parties consider a consensus adjournment of all houses, particularly if there isn’t a pressing legislative agenda waiting to be taken up, and one isn’t aware of any, in order to facilitate the return of all elected members to their constituencies?

These members can then launch themselves into a mass contact effort, explaining to their constituents the significance of the existential fight the country is facing today and to hammer home the message that losing this battle isn’t an option.

Political workers, led by their elected leaders, would then need to spread out to every single street, nook and cranny in the country to mobilise public opinion. *It is of paramount importance, and I must admit I don’t know how it would be done, to win over as many prayer leaders as possible in the country too.

If a large enough mobilisation of political workers is carried out, I suspect, some of these prayer leaders would be more amenable to pleas that they carry a message of peace and amity in their interactions formal and informal with those under their influence.

And the law must take its course in the case of those who refuse to see sense and remain committed to infecting society with hate ideologies and push people towards the path of radicalisation, militancy, murder and mayhem.*

This is just one way for political parties, which tirelessly and rightly chant the ‘democracy is great’ mantra, to show their commitment to preserving the democratic order and saving it from collapse at the hands of armed militants who solely rely on hate ideology and brutal violence to further their goals.

The central as well as the provincial governments will hopefully concentrate on beefing up the intelligence and operational capacity of the police force as only this force can deal with challenges to the established authority by armed hordes in the urban centres in the long term. It isn’t the army’s job which can continue to offer backup.

It is incumbent on the civilian leadership to ensure that criminal distractions such as the one created by the Punjab police assault on Dr Tahirul Qadri’s Minhajul Quran headquarters in Lahore, which resulted in tragic and wholly unnecessary loss of life, never happen again.

While many may have reservations about what makes the religious scholar tick, his political agenda, even his likely backers, it must be clear that his is a voice against militancy and intolerance. He may be irritating at worst, but doesn’t pose the existential threat the TTP does. That’s where the focus should remain.

*The fight against extremism is going to be a long-drawn-out affair, testing everyone’s nerves and resolve. Even then the government must remain focused on making incremental efforts at improving the security situation, steadily working on getting the economy growing, creating jobs, side by side with moving towards a halfway decent health and education provision system.*

*Whosoever you ask in the street says their main issue is provision of justice. A reform of the justice system is long overdue.* Heroic and proactive members of the superior judiciary can take more and more interest in the common person’s cases but will never compensate for a largely dysfunctional system at the lower levels.

This, hopefully, will be tackled on a war footing. Once steps are under way to tie all loose ends at home, the government will need to move to stem the flow of foreign funds, regardless of their origin, to militants or organisations that support the extremist cause.

During a discussion with a friend, who rarely minces his words, on the current state of play, I happened to share this wish list. His response: “Then you woke up.” This indeed seemed the case on reading Ismail Khan’s painful report in yesterday’s edition of Dawn on how the North Waziristan IDPs have been attended to so far.

*Hopefully, the criticism in such reports is quickly taken on board and the situation rectified. No point being pessimistic and looking at the scenario if such reports are ignored.*

_The writer is a former editor of Dawn._

abbas.nasir@hotmail.com

_Published in Dawn, June 21st, 2014_


----------



## foxbat

That Guy said:


> Fun little fact, it was Afghanistan that started the proxy war with Pakistan, but I will fully admit that Pakistan has supported proxies in Afghanistan, though there was much regret, considering the Taliban ended up stabbing Pakistan in the back, before the 9/11 tragedy. Pakistan supported them, because it wanted a stable Afghanistan (which the Taliban did end up bringing, even if it was brutal), and a government in Afghanistan that recognized the border between the two (which, sadly, every successive government in Afghanistan has rejected, including the Taliban).


Just one thought. I dont think the reason for Pakistan supporting Taliban as their proxy in Afghanistan had anything to do with it wanting a stable Afghanistan


----------



## That Guy

foxbat said:


> Just one thought. I dont think the reason for Pakistan supporting Taliban as their proxy in Afghanistan had anything to do with it wanting a stable Afghanistan


Actually, it was a dual objective. Originally, the proxies were used to warn Afghanistan to stop meddling in Pakistan's internal affairs (border dispute, Pashtunistan demand, Afghan support of BLA terrorists). When the communist government fell, and the civil war began, the Taliban ended up being the only party that had the influence and power to bring stability to Pakistan's western border. Stability would mean that millions of refugees could finally go back home, which almost happened, so Pakistan naturally supported the party that seemed the most capable of bringing some sort of peace. Of course, the Indian side started supporting the Norther Alliance, which screwed up the entire process, and slowed things down, and I can tell you right now, if the 9/11 attacks never happened, the Taliban would be in complete control of Afghanistan.


----------



## foxbat

That Guy said:


> Actually, it was a dual objective. Originally, the proxies were used to warn Afghanistan to stop meddling in Pakistan's internal affairs (border dispute, Pashtunistan demand, Afghan support of BLA terrorists). When the communist government fell, and the civil war began, the Taliban ended up being the only party that had the influence and power to bring stability to Pakistan's western border. Stability would mean that millions of refugees could finally go back home, which almost happened. Of course, the Indian side started supporting the Norther Alliance, which screwed up the entire process, and slowed things down, and I can tell you right now, if the 9/11 attacks never happened, the Taliban would be in complete control of Afghanistan.


Its always a He said, She said, but the civil war in afghanistan started quite some time after the soviets left and the angle of Pakistan was always the strategic depth against India by ensuring a puppet regime in Afghanistan which got India into the mix thru the NA. Unfortunately the puppet selection did not work well and they not only screwed themselves up by supporting the 9/11 attacks, but also took Pakistan down with them


----------



## That Guy

foxbat said:


> Its always a He said, She said, but the civil war in afghanistan started quite some time after the soviets left and the angle of Pakistan was always the strategic depth against India by ensuring a puppet regime in Afghanistan which got India into the mix thru the NA. Unfortunately the puppet selection did not work well and they not only screwed themselves up by supporting the 9/11 attacks, but also took Pakistan down with them


It's not a he said she said situation at all, it's about historical facts. Your thinking starts during the soviet invasion, when it should start at the birth of Pakistan. Afghanistan twice tried to launch military operations inside Pakistan, and twice they failed. The Afghans started talking about Pashtunistan under Afghan President Daud Khan, and how the Pakistan tribal area and Baluchistan should be given independence. They started supporting Baluchi insurgents, with the help of the soviets, in fact, you'll notice that all the Baluchi separatist leaders at the time were marxists, with many having gone to Russian universities.

Here is a small excerpt from a yale university paper about the history of Pakistan and Afghanistan that no one likes to talk about, that you might find interesting:



> Page 40; Paragraphs 3-4:
> 
> 
> Immediately after Pakistan emerged, Afghanistan put forward a demand for the creation of an independent “Pashtunistan,” meaning “land of the Pashtuns.” The idea was that Pakistan should allow the Pashtuns in the northwestern part of their country to—if they
> so chose—secede and become an independent state. Though the size of the envisioned Pashtunistan differed over time, Afghanistan’s proposals frequently encompassed about half of West Pakistan, including areas dominated by Baluch majorities.
> 
> Though these demands were framed as supportive of
> Pashtun national independence, they were in fact irredentist.
> If Pashtunistan came to exist, it probably wouldn’t remain
> independent for long, as it would be a fragile and essentially
> defenseless state. The historical linkage between the Pashtuns
> and Afghanistan would likely dictate a merger of Pashtunistan
> into Afghanistan. And even if Pakistan never acceded to the
> Pashtunistan demand, Afghanistan had essentially staked
> its claim to that area if the Pakistani state were to fail. The
> incorporation of Pashtunistan and the majority Baluch areas
> into Afghanistan would, in turn, solve one of Afghanistan’s
> major strategic weaknesses—the fact that it’s a landlocked
> state. The Baluch majority areas would give Afghanistan
> access to the Arabian Sea.



So no, you're completely wrong on this issue, not because I'm tell you that you're wrong, but because history is telling you that you're wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## foxbat

That Guy said:


> It's not a he said she said situation at all, it's about historical facts. Your thinking starts during the soviet invasion, when it should start at the birth of Pakistan. Afghanistan twice tried to launch military operations inside Pakistan, and twice they failed. The Afghans started talking about Pashtunistan under Afghan President Daud Khan, and how the Pakistan tribal area and Baluchistan should be given independence. They started supporting Baluchi insurgents, with the help of the soviets, in fact, you'll notice that all the Baluchi separatist leaders at the time were marxists, with many having gone to Russian universities.
> 
> Here is a small excerpt from a yale university paper about the history of Pakistan and Afghanistan that no one likes to talk about, that you might find interesting:
> 
> 
> 
> So no, you're completely wrong on this issue, not because I'm tell you that you're wrong, but because history is telling you that you're wrong.


What I find incredible is that if you replace Pakistan with India and Afghanistan with Pakistan in your narrative, the shoe fits pretty well there too. Any way, I was more referring to post Soviet era when Pakistan first started using Taliban to assert its control over Afghanistan.


----------



## TheNoob

Zarvan is cancer to be honest... :|

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## SHAMK9

TheNoob said:


> Zarvan is cancer to be honest... :|


He is a nice patriotic guy but... his ideology is disastrous

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Side-Winder




----------



## senses

What's the status of MRAPs? are they being using in NW ?


----------



## Sugarcane

RAWALPINDI: Thirty more terrorists were killed in targeted strikes by jet aircrafts in Khyber and North Waziristan Agencies early morning today. 

According to ISPR, the strikes were carried out at 0200 hours by Jet aircrafts, in which two hideouts were destroyed close to Pak- Afghan border in Khyber agency killing 10 terrorists.

At 0500 hours 3 hideouts were destroyed in Hassu Khel in North Waziristan Agency killing 15 Terrorists. All strikes were made in areas where there is no civil population, the ISPR added. - See more at: 25 Terrorists Killed In Fresh NWA, Khyber Air Strikes - JAAG TV

25 Terrorists Killed In Fresh NWA, Khyber Air Strikes - JAAG TV


----------



## RAMPAGE

TheNoob said:


> Zarvan is cancer to be honest... :|


How so ???


----------



## Men in Green

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/480265603346104321


----------



## Sugarcane

Search Operation in Rawalpindi, Taxila, 31 suspects incl one most wanted criminal held, weapons recovered #*Islamabad*

LEAs raid a place in Lahore, arrest a suspect, hails from Wana, recover SIMs, fake ID cards, Camera

Press Release 
No PR138/2014-ISPR Dated: June 21, 2014

Rawalpindi - June 21, 2014: 30 x terrorists were killed in targeted strikes by jet aircrafts in Khyber and North Waziristan Agencies early morning today. According to details at 0200 hours Jet aircrafts destroyed two hideouts close to Pak- Afghan border in Khyber agency killing 10 terrorists.

At 0500 hours 3 x hideouts were destroyed in Hassu Khel in North Waziristan Agency killing 20 x Terrorists. All strikes were made in areas where there is no civil population.


----------



## VelocuR

*30 militants killed in Khyber Agency, N Waziristan air blitz*

*

*
*Those staying behind to resist are militants or their supporters who are being chased and eliminated, a source told Dawn com.*

PESHAWAR: About *30 suspected terrorists* were killed in targeted strikes by jet aircraft in Khyber Agency and North Waziristan early Saturday, the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said in a press release.

At 2 AM, aircraft destroyed two hideouts close to the Pak- Afghan border in Khyber Agency killing 10 suspected terrorists. At 5 AM, three hideouts were destroyed in Hassu Khel in North Waziristan, killing 20 terrorists.

All strikes were made in areas where there is no civil population, the statement said.

*Over 300 suspected militants have reportedly been killed* in the Zarb-i-Azb operation launched a week ago.

Earlier today:

*Eight militants killed*
*Eight suspected militants were killed *as jet fighters struck militant hideouts in the Koshali Torikhel and Zakar Khel villages of the Mir Tehsil in North Waziristan Agency Saturday morning as part of the ongoing Zarb-i-Azb operation.

Official sources said militant bases in Koshali Torikhel and Zakar Khel were hit, with two bases destroyed. They added that *eight militants were also killed in the Saturday morning blitz.*

While tribesmen have already left the Mir Ali tehsil, those staying behind to resist are militants or their supporters who are being chased and eliminated, a source told Dawn com.

*The militants are mostly foreign fighters and those who harbour them, with some having fled to the thick forests in Shawal valley extending to South Waziristan Agency. *

There are still some key resistance points where the fleeing militants have left some fighters who are planting mines to stop the advancement of security forces.

The Utmankhel Dawar and Wazir tribal elders have again pledged to flush out foreign fighters and assured the government that they will not allow these militants again in their areas.

*3 killed, 6 injured in Khyber Agency strikes*
As part of an earlier operation underway in parts of Fata, early Saturday strikes in Bara Malakdin Khel area of Khyber Agency *killed three militants and injured six others.*

Official sources said that the militants had occupied a government school in Malakdinkhel area of Bara which was targeted by the gunship helicopters in an attempt to destroy it.

A three-day curfew relaxation in North Waziristan ended on Friday and it is unclear if the relaxation would continue on Saturday.

According to a press release issued by the military on Friday, terrorist hideouts in Qutab Khel on the outskirts of Miramshah were destroyed.

*Cobra gunships, artillery and snipers took coordinated action and 12 terrorists, including foreigners, were killed. A huge cache of arms and ammunition was also destroyed.*

The ISPR said terrorists inside cordoned areas were making desperate attempts to flee. *“Six attempts were foiled last night.”*

Three locals who did not have any proof of identity were apprehended while trying to flee from the cordon.

*The press release said that 24 suspects who were trying to flee in the garb of IDPs had been apprehended at various posts in Mirali and Miramshah.*

-------------------------------



RAMPAGE said:


> How so ???



Just look at his avatar, you will get idea. Too many contradictions on his characters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Berut

RaptorRX707 said:


> *30 militants killed in Khyber Agency, N Waziristan air blitz*
> 
> *
> 
> *
> *Those staying behind to resist are militants or their supporters who are being chased and eliminated, a source told Dawn com.*
> 
> PESHAWAR: About *30 suspected terrorists* were killed in targeted strikes by jet aircraft in Khyber Agency and North Waziristan early Saturday, the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said in a press release.
> 
> At 2 AM, aircraft destroyed two hideouts close to the Pak- Afghan border in Khyber Agency killing 10 suspected terrorists. At 5 AM, three hideouts were destroyed in Hassu Khel in North Waziristan, killing 20 terrorists.
> 
> All strikes were made in areas where there is no civil population, the statement said.
> 
> *Over 300 suspected militants have reportedly been killed* in the Zarb-i-Azb operation launched a week ago.
> 
> Earlier today:
> 
> *Eight militants killed*
> Eight suspected militants were killed as jet fighters struck militant hideouts in the Koshali Torikhel and Zakar Khel villages of the Mir Tehsil in North Waziristan Agency Saturday morning as part of the ongoing Zarb-i-Azb operation.
> 
> Official sources said militant bases in Koshali Torikhel and Zakar Khel were hit, with two bases destroyed. They added that eight militants were also killed in the Saturday morning blitz.
> 
> While tribesmen have already left the Mir Ali tehsil, those staying behind to resist are militants or their supporters who are being chased and eliminated, a source told Dawn com.
> 
> *The militants are mostly foreign fighters and those who harbour them, with some having fled to the thick forests in Shawal valley extending to South Waziristan Agency. *
> 
> There are still some key resistance points where the fleeing militants have left some fighters who are planting mines to stop the advancement of security forces.
> 
> The Utmankhel Dawar and Wazir tribal elders have again pledged to flush out foreign fighters and assured the government that they will not allow these militants again in their areas.
> 
> *3 killed, 6 injured in Khyber Agency strikes*
> As part of an earlier operation underway in parts of Fata, early Saturday strikes in Bara Malakdin Khel area of Khyber Agency killed three militants and injured six others.
> 
> Official sources said that the militants had occupied a government school in Malakdinkhel area of Bara which was targeted by the gunship helicopters in an attempt to destroy it.
> 
> A three-day curfew relaxation in North Waziristan ended on Friday and it is unclear if the relaxation would continue on Saturday.
> 
> According to a press release issued by the military on Friday, terrorist hideouts in Qutab Khel on the outskirts of Miramshah were destroyed.
> 
> Cobra gunships, artillery and snipers took coordinated action and 12 terrorists, including foreigners, were killed. A huge cache of arms and ammunition was also destroyed.
> 
> The ISPR said terrorists inside cordoned areas were making desperate attempts to flee. “Six attempts were foiled last night.”
> 
> Three locals who did not have any proof of identity were apprehended while trying to flee from the cordon.
> 
> The press release said that 24 suspects who were trying to flee in the garb of IDPs had been apprehended at various posts in Mirali and Miramshah.
> 
> -------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> Just look at his avatar, you will get idea.


mashAllah 

Serious assh kicker, Good enough to send radio mullah straight back to hell 







Men in Green said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/480265603346104321


khas kam jahan pak

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QayPKKH

The Miranshah Tehsil remained on the military radar on the sixth day of the counter insurgency operation. So far 232 militants have been killed and 20 hideouts have been pummeled by the security forces.

A substantial number of IDP’s reached Bannu today after the three days relaxation in curfew by the authorities. The thorough vetting of IDP by military personnel resulted in the arrest of 24 suspected militants when they tried to flee with other civilians at the various check posts of Mir Ali and Miranshah. Three locals were also apprehended when they failed to prove their identities.












*CNIC verification center at exit point.*






*Public transport being searched with the help of sniffer dogs.*






*Vehicles coming from NWA passing through scanners*


*Casualties*
At least 12 militants, including foreigners were killed today in the Army Aviation Corps strikes in Qutub Khel area of Miranshah. The military officials allege that a huge cache of weaponry was also destroyed. The artillery was also used to target militant hideouts at a considerable distance.

TTP splinter group led by an influential commander, Abid Mucharr was also raided by Sindh Rangers in Mangophir, Karachi. The ensuing standoff left two terrorists dead and two security personnel injured.

A shrine in federal capital has also been bombed by the militants, resulting in the injury of 40 devotees, according to media reports.


*Displaced Populace*
A large number of people migrated towards the safer areas, on the third and last day of curfew relaxation by the political authorities. The transportation of civilian evacuees from the operation affected areas of North Waziristan to Bannu under the security of armed forces jammed the connecting road, which was eventually cleared by evening.







*Enroute Bannu*
Till now 200,000 persons have been evacuated from the area, as per the figures presented by authorities. The statistical figures further claimed that around 400 Afghan families have already left North Waziristan Agency for Afghanistan through the border village of Ghulam Khan Tehsil.

The staff on check points has also been increased to expedite the process of registration. The mobile vans of National Database &amp; Registration Authorities have also been stationed for the facilitation purpose at IDP registration points.


*Other Developments*
Prime Minister Mr. Nawaz Sharif was briefed about the Zarb-e-Azb and IDP evacuation arrangements when he visited the Peshawar Corps HQ along with the COAS General Raheel Sharif today.

Mr. Hamid Karzai, the President of Afghanistan was once again requested by Mr. Mehmood Khan Achakzai, Chief Minister Balochistan on the behalf of PM Nawaz to end the support of TTP and aid in extradition of Mullah Fazlullah, the top boss of Tehreek-e-Taliban from Afghanistan. The dismantling of the militancy outfits and their hideouts in Kunar and Nuristan provinces of Afghanistan were expounded upon by Mr. Achakzai in his phone call.

Contributing Reporter: Atiq Durrani

Source PKKH.tv


----------



## AugenBlick

BTW
What does Zarb-e-Azb mean?


----------



## QayPKKH

The fifth day of Operation Zarb-e-Azb was marked with multiple ingresses in militants controlled areas by the Pakistan army. Militants were targeted in different areas of North Waziristan by the Cobra Gunship helicopters of Army Aviation. The security forces further constricted the cordon around the residential areas sheltering terrorists, making it extremely difficult for them to escape.

The armoured corps along with the infantry has already been mobilised to the suburbs of Miranshah and MirAli. The initiation of a more intense phase of the operation is expected after the end of three days, during which the curfew has been considerably relaxed for allowing the movement of trapped civilians to displaced person camps.


*Casualties*
ISPR in its media update stated that 15 militants were killed by the Army gunship helicopters attack in Zartatangi mountain heights, east of Miranshah. One of the TTP, main communication centre was also destroyed in this attack.
The military snipers also shot dead eight Uzbek terrorists while they were planting improvised explosive devices (IEDs) on Miranshah-Mirali road.

Mr. Shamsul Islam, son of JUI-F Senator Maulana Saleh Shah was gunned down while he was travelling from Wana to Tank district in South Waziristan.


*Internally Displaced Person (IDP)*
The relaxation in curfew by the civilian authorities has made it possible for a large number of IDPs to flee to safer areas. Mr. Arshad Khan, the Director General of the Federally Administered Tribal Areas Disaster Management Authority updated that around 30,000 people have arrived at the camps in Bannu. The government has already set up hundreds of camps in order to accommodate the IDP’s and to provide them with relief items.

To expedite the registration and evacuation process, the military officials pointed out that the number of registration points at Saidagai post have been increased to 20, making it 10 each, for men and women.

The Government of Pakistan also negated the offers of United Nations and any other foreign help for the Internally Displaced Person. The officials said that the federal government has issued a clear directive to all concerned not to ask the UN or any other foreign relief agencies for assistance.


*Other Developments*
A high level meeting was chaired by Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif in Islamabad. Mr. Sharif iterated that Pakistan is fighting a decisive war against terrorists and for the success of this military operation, national unity is inevitable. The PM once again assured full support to the Jawans engaged in Zarb-e-Azb war and the IDP’s in KPK.

The Governor KPK Mr. Mehtab Abbasi met a delegation of Salarzai, Tarakani and Utmankhel tribes of Bajaur Agency that called on him at Governor’s House. While talking to the delegation, Governor KPK emphasised on the restoration of peace and mentioned that it is the fore most priority of the government to ensure peace in the tribal areas.

Miss Tasnim Aslam, the spokesman of FO, once again condemned the US drone attacks in North Waziristan in her weekly briefing. She said that there is no link between the ongoing military operation and the drone attacks.

Contributing Reporter: Atiq Durrani

Source PKKH.tv

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Berut

AugenBlick said:


> BTW
> What does Zarb-e-Azb mean?


Zarb-e-Azb (Urdu: ضربِ عضب‎ ALA-LC:_Ẓarb-i ʿAẓb_pronounced [zərb-e əzb]) means "sharp and cutting".[14] "Azb" also refers to the name of the sword of the Islamic Prophet Muhammad PBUH, which he used in the Battle of Badr and the Battle of Uhud.
SOURCE:WIKIPEDIA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Secur

LoveIcon said:


> Search Operation in Rawalpindi, Taxila, 31 suspects incl one most wanted criminal held, weapons recovered #*Islamabad*
> 
> LEAs raid a place in Lahore, arrest a suspect, hails from Wana, recover SIMs, fake ID cards, Camera
> 
> Press Release
> No PR138/2014-ISPR Dated: June 21, 2014
> 
> Rawalpindi - June 21, 2014: 30 x terrorists were killed in targeted strikes by jet aircrafts in Khyber and North Waziristan Agencies early morning today. According to details at 0200 hours Jet aircrafts destroyed two hideouts close to Pak- Afghan border in Khyber agency killing 10 terrorists.
> 
> At 0500 hours 3 x hideouts were destroyed in Hassu Khel in North Waziristan Agency killing 20 x Terrorists. All strikes were made in areas where there is no civil population.



Rangers killed 5 terrorists and arrested 50 terrorists of various banned outfits in Karachi yesterday , including Jaish-e-Muhammad and TTP .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## blain2

Berut said:


> Zarb-e-Azb (Urdu: ضربِ عضب‎ ALA-LC:_Ẓarb-i ʿAẓb_pronounced [zərb-e əzb]) means "sharp and cutting".[14] "Azb" also refers to the name of the sword of the Islamic Prophet Muhammad PBUH, which he used in the Battle of Badr and the Battle of Uhud.
> SOURCE:WIKIPEDIA


Well the exact meaning of the name is "sharp strike". Zarb = Strike, Azb/Adb = sharp

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Side-Winder

All ranks of Pakistan Army will donate one day pay for IDPs of North Waziristan Agency. Army will also donate ration for their displaced tribal brethren of North Waziristan Agency to meet their immediate needs for next thirty days. ISPR Official

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AMMAR Niaz Dawood

Berut said:


> ISPR has confirmed that the government has given them the green signal and they have code-named it "operation zarb-e-azb", may Allah SWT be with our forces, ameen.


SUMMA AMEEN !!!


----------



## Gryphon

Operation *Zarb-e-Azb* Update:

*15 June 2014 *(150 terrorists killed, 3 soldiers injured)

=> 140 terrorists ,mostly Uzbeks, were killed when PAF jets targeted 8 militant hideouts in Degan & Boya areas of Dattakhel Tehsil.
Source: ISPR

=> Three soldiers were injured in an IED explosion followed by firing by terrorists in Mir Ali Tehsil.
Sources: ISPR / Dawn

=> 7 fleeing terrorists were killed on the outskirts of Mir Ali while as In a separate sniper action by Special Service Group 3 terrorists were killed, while laying IEDs close to Miranshah. Source: ISPR

*16 June 2014* (37 terrorists killed | 8 soldiers martyred, 4 others injured)

=> Airstrikes targeted six militant hideouts in Shawal area killing 27 terrorists. Source: AP

=> 6 soldiers embraced martyrdom while 3 were injured due to an IED explosion between Afghan border and Ghulam Khan Tehsil of NWA. Source: ISPR

=> In Mir Ali, 7 Terrorists were killed in exchange of fire when trying to flee from cordoned off area. 2 soldiers also embraced martyrdom. Sources: ISPR / Dawn

=> 3 terrorists were killed while fleeing from the cordoned off area in Miranshah. 1 soldier got injured in exchange of fire. Source:ISPR

*17 June 2014* (25 terrorists killed)

=> Around Hasokhel area of Mir Ali, 6 Terrorist’s hideouts including a training camp and an IED making factory were destroyed in airstrikes by jet aircraft. 25 terrorists were killed. Source: ISPR

*18 June 2014* (15 terrorists killed)

=> 15 terrorists were killed in Zartatangi mountain heights (east of Miranshah) by Army's Cobra gunship helicopters when they were spotted. Source: ISPR

*19 June 2014** (8 terrorists killed)

=> In sniper action, 8 Uzbek terrorists were killed around Miranshah while planting IEDs on Miranshah - Mir Ali road. Source: ISPR

*20 June 2014* (12 terrorists killed)

=> 3 terrorist hideouts in Qutab Khel area (on the outskirts of Miranshah) were destroyed by Army's Cobra gunship helicopters. 12 Terrorists including foreigners were killed. Source: ISPR

*21 June 2014* (20 terrorists killed)

=> At 5:00 a.m., Pakistani fighter jets targeted 3 terrorist hideouts in Hassu Khel area of North Waziristan Agency killing 20 terrorists. Source: ISPR


----------



## That Guy

foxbat said:


> What I find incredible is that if you replace Pakistan with India and Afghanistan with Pakistan in your narrative, the shoe fits pretty well there too. Any way, I was more referring to post Soviet era when Pakistan first started using Taliban to assert its control over Afghanistan.



Except, it really doesn't fit at all, because history shows that the situation is different. It's also not my narrative, it's history's narrative.

I know you were referring to post-Soviet era, which I mentioned is the entire problem. This entire situation started way before the Soviet invasion of Afghanistan, ignoring that is misrepresenting history.


----------



## Reza Ali

Allah hu Akber

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Patriots

*شہریوں کا روپ دھار کر بھاگنے والے 27مشتبہ دہشت گرد ہلاک*

ا سلام آباد( مانیٹرنگ ڈیسک) آئی ڈی پیز کے بھیس میں فرار ہونے کی کوشش کرنے والے 27 مشتبہ دہشت گردوں کو بھی فورسز نے حراست میں لے لیا ہے ۔ ترجمان پاک فوج کے مطابق جمعہ کی صبح فوج کے کوبرا گن شپ ہیلی کاپٹر نے میرانشاہ کے علاقے قطب خیل میں دہشت گردوں کے تین ٹھکانوں کو تباہ کیا اس کارروائی میں بعد ازاں آرٹلری اور ماہر نشانہ بازوں نے بھی حصہ لیا اور12 دہشت گردوں کو ہلاک کردیا جن میں غیر ملکی بھی شامل تھے ۔ ان ٹھکانوں پر موجود بھاری مقدار میں اسلحہ اور ایمونیشن بھی تباہ کر دیا گیا ۔ ترجمان نے بتایا کہ ضرب عضب آپریشن طے شدہ پلان کے تحت آگے بڑھایا جا رہا ہے دہشت گردان علاقوں سے نکلنے کی پوری کوشش کر رہے ہیں جہاں ان کے گرد محاصرہ کیا گیا ہے فرار کی چھ کوششیں جمعرات کی رات گئے نا کام بنائی گئیں ۔فورسز نے تین مقامی افراد کو حراست میں لیا جن کے پاس ان کی شناخت کا کوئی ثبوت نہیں تھا اور وہ بھی علاقے سے نکلنے کی کوشش کر رہے تھے جبکہ میر علی اور میرانشاہ میں قائم چیک پوسٹوں سے بھی 27 مشتبہ افرد کو حراست میں لیا گیا ہے جو کہ متاثرین کے بھیس میں فرار ہونے کی کوشش کر رہے تھے ۔ ترجمان نے کہا کہ متاثرین کا انخلاءمنظم انداز میں جاری ہے اور لوگ شمالی وزیرستان سے ایف آر بنوں کی طرف آر ہے تھے اب تک دو لاکھ افراد علاقہ چھوڑ کر یہاں آگئے ۔بکا خیل بنوں میں قائم آئی ڈی پی کیمپ میں گیارہ خاندانوں کو رجسٹرڈ کیا گیا ہے ترجمان نے بتایا کہ چار سو افغان خاندان شمالی وزیرستان ایجنسی سے افغانستان واپس چلے گئے ہیں ان کی واپسی غلام خان بارڈر کے ذریعے ہوئی ہے۔

شہریوں کا روپ دھار کر بھاگنے والے 27مشتبہ دہشت گرد ہلاک​


----------



## Ra'ad

Are MRAPs being used?? Still IED based casualties?


----------



## RabzonKhan

Marwat Khan Lodhi said:


> I actually supported it, since long. But i was of opinion that both good and bad taliban should be targated. Supporting people like sajna, creates the impression in the 'awam' that pak army is playing double games and is not sincere. I also raised the question that why haqqani network was spared (and supported) when they are involved in the Afghanistan with exactly same tactics like TTP e.g suicide bombings, assassinations, blast at civilians etc.
> I was also of opinion that full scale military operation, after full evacuation of civilians, is preferable to surgical and reteliatory strikes in the presence of population which causes huge collateral damages. Moreover NW was a mess, as it had large presence of military as well as militants, due to which life there was paralyzed due to curfews, collateral damages etc.
> I also have different views on drone strikes compared to you folk. I have always considered drone strikes 100 times better than jet bombardments. I was the first one on this forum to claim that people of waziristan are not against highly precised drone strikes but reteliatory military strikes and shellings. Both ayaz wazir and rustam shah mohmand, with whom i have contacts, share this views with me.
> I am of opinion that this op, would be success on pattren of SW op 2009, but it wont end TTP. It is war of decades and the roots of it are madrassas and poverty.
> This approach , naturally, would gave me label of being terrorist supporter and traitor in a fauji forum.


Good that you have clarified your views, because quite frankly I was getting the impression that you were totally opposed to the North Waziristan operation.


----------



## foxbat

That Guy said:


> Except, it really doesn't fit at all, because history shows that the situation is different. It's also not my narrative, it's history's narrative.
> 
> I know you were referring to post-Soviet era, which I mentioned is the entire problem. This entire situation started way before the Soviet invasion of Afghanistan, ignoring that is misrepresenting history.



I believe it does. More than most Pakistanis would like to acknowledge. But I will leave that for a different discussion. On the choice of era, I think while the hostility between Afghanistan and Pakistan had been there from Day 1, the level of engagement and blatancy of interference changed significantly after 1980's so equating the pre soviet era to the post one, is no less of a misrepresentation than totally ignoring it.


----------



## Patriots

What a hilarious facebook page 
Na Pak Murtad Army NO1 | Facebook


----------



## SMC

TheOccupiedKashmir said:


> Operation *Zarb-e-Azb* Update:
> 
> *15 June 2014 *(150 terrorists killed, 3 soldiers injured)
> 
> => 140 terrorists ,mostly Uzbeks, were killed when PAF jets targeted 8 militant hideouts in Degan & Boya areas of Dattakhel Tehsil.
> Source: ISPR
> 
> => Three soldiers were injured in an IED explosion followed by firing by terrorists in Mir Ali Tehsil.
> Sources: ISPR / Dawn
> 
> => 7 fleeing terrorists were killed on the outskirts of Mir Ali while as In a separate sniper action by Special Service Group 3 terrorists were killed, while laying IEDs close to Miranshah. Source: ISPR
> 
> *16 June 2014* (37 terrorists killed | 8 soldiers martyred, 4 others injured)
> 
> => Airstrikes targeted six militant hideouts in Shawal area killing 27 terrorists. Source: AP
> 
> => 6 soldiers embraced martyrdom while 3 were injured due to an IED explosion between Afghan border and Ghulam Khan Tehsil of NWA. Source: ISPR
> 
> => In Mir Ali, 7 Terrorists were killed in exchange of fire when trying to flee from cordoned off area. 2 soldiers also embraced martyrdom. Sources: ISPR / Dawn
> 
> => 3 terrorists were killed while fleeing from the cordoned off area in Miranshah. 1 soldier got injured in exchange of fire. Source:ISPR
> 
> *17 June 2014* (25 terrorists killed)
> 
> => Around Hasokhel area of Mir Ali, 6 Terrorist’s hideouts including a training camp and an IED making factory were destroyed in airstrikes by jet aircraft. 25 terrorists were killed. Source: ISPR
> 
> *18 June 2014* (15 terrorists killed)
> 
> => 15 terrorists were killed in Zartatangi mountain heights (east of Miranshah) by Army's Cobra gunship helicopters when they were spotted. Source: ISPR
> 
> *19 June 2014** (8 terrorists killed)
> 
> => In sniper action, 8 Uzbek terrorists were killed around Miranshah while planting IEDs on Miranshah - Mir Ali road. Source: ISPR
> 
> *20 June 2014* (12 terrorists killed)
> 
> => 3 terrorist hideouts in Qutab Khel area (on the outskirts of Miranshah) were destroyed by Army's Cobra gunship helicopters. 12 Terrorists including foreigners were killed. Source: ISPR
> 
> *21 June 2014* (20 terrorists killed)
> 
> => At 5:00 a.m., Pakistani fighter jets targeted 3 terrorist hideouts in Hassu Khel area of North Waziristan Agency killing 20 terrorists. Source: ISPR



Given the low number of terrorists killed it appears most have fled the area? If you compare it to Swat, where they were unable to escape and were consequently demolished, there were reports of 100s killed each day.


----------



## Menace2Society

SMC said:


> Given the low number of terrorists killed it appears most have fled the area? If you compare it to Swat, where they were unable to escape and consequently demolished, there were reports of 100s killed each day.



Ground operation has not started yet. The is the calm before the storm.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

SMC said:


> Given the low number of terrorists killed it appears most have fled the area? If you compare it to Swat, where they were unable to escape and were consequently demolished, there were reports of 100s killed each day.



The number is yet low because the Ground operation will be launched onwards tomorrow.

Until now only the airstrikes are on offensive.The Ground operation was suppose to be launched today but one more day was given to the local to evacuate.

With Hafiz Gul bahadur,haqqani and TTP combined.The potential of terrorist is in excess of 5,000.Expect 3000+ of them to be killed and the later will escape



Patriots said:


> What a hilarious facebook page
> Na Pak Murtad Army NO1 | Facebook




My favourite page

Real Balochs vs Fake Balochs | Facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Patriots

farhan_9909 said:


> My favourite page
> 
> Real Balochs vs Fake Balochs | Facebook




And this is my favorite page:
1st I am pakistani then I am Baloch | Facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

Operation Zarb-e-Azb

Operation Zarb e Azb Interative Map... @WebMaster @Aeronaut 

Embed this map here


----------



## That Guy

foxbat said:


> I believe it does. More than most Pakistanis would like to acknowledge. But I will leave that for a different discussion. On the choice of era, I think while the hostility between Afghanistan and Pakistan had been there from Day 1, the level of engagement and blatancy of interference changed significantly after 1980's so equating the pre soviet era to the post one, is no less of a misrepresentation than totally ignoring it.


Except you're wrong again.

First, I'd like to say that Pakistanis do have problem acknowledging certain bitter truths, such as Bangladesh's separation, but the fact is that India-Pakistan history is not similar to Afghan-Pakistan history. The comparison is only cosmetic at best.

It's not about what you think, it's about historical facts, what you think is completely irrelevant. Afghanistan started this and intensified it, Pakistan retaliated when the Soviets started supporting Afghanistan against Pakistan.

I'll just end the conversation with this, historical facts don't care about your personal views, you cannot change history to suit your narrative. The best you can do is acknowledge facts, and keep them in mind, so you don't lose sight of what's right and what's wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

farhan_9909 said:


> The number is yet low because the Ground operation will be launched onwards tomorrow.
> 
> Until now only the airstrikes are on offensive.The Ground operation was suppose to be launched today but one more day was given to the local to evacuate.
> 
> With Hafiz Gul bahadur,haqqani and TTP combined.The potential of terrorist is in excess of 5,000.Expect 3000+ of them to be killed and the later will escape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favourite page
> 
> Real Balochs vs Fake Balochs | Facebook


It is impossible to verify The claims of ISPR, due to absence of media there. Since months, claims of deaths of several dozens uzbeks are made in each air strikes, they should have been eliminated by now. But those reports seem believable which are saying that foriegners already fled NW before operation.
TTP is not exactly holding the territory of NW , according to reports, most of them have also fled along with their entire leadership. Haqqanis never wanted to fight with pakistan to begin with, they were probably in contacts with military before op and most probably they were allowed to leave the area silently. The one who pak army is going to face, is hafiz gul bahadur and his men, and we dont know what are his capabilities ,strength and fighting style, he did kill more than 60 pak army soldiers in one ambush , at exactly the same spot where his grandfather ambushed british army and killed their 53 soldiers.
The only operations where TTP really lost huge number of fighters, was in swat. They tried to fight like a regular army. Unlike TNSM of swat, battle hardened tribal taliban, instinctively go for stretagic retreat, whenever they are at disadvantage and over-powered. In south waziristan operation, ISPR made the claim of deaths of some two thousands TTP fighters. But the reality is, they found no significance resistance from TTP. Except occasional gun firing and IEDs, TTP had already fled to other areas.


----------



## Sugarcane

Massive search operation underway in Swat, #*KPK* after imposing curfew there #*ZarbEAzb*

Pakistan Army troops deployed in 'sensitive' areas of Multan and Dera Ghazi Khan Divisions, Southern Punjab #*ZarbEAzb*


----------



## SMC

LoveIcon said:


> Massive search operation underway in Swat, #*KPK* after imposing curfew there #*ZarbEAzb*
> 
> Pakistan Army troops deployed in 'sensitive' areas of Multan and Dera Ghazi Khan Divisions, Southern Punjab #*ZarbEAzb*



Have any of these TTP scum fled to Swat from NW? If so, this might be good because we already know swat fairly well and have presence there so it'll be easy to hunt and dispatch the scums to hell.


----------



## Sugarcane

SMC said:


> Have any of these TTP scum fled to Swat from NW? If so, this might be good because we already know swat fairly well and have presence there so it'll be easy to hunt and dispatch the scums to hell.



I find it quite worrying actually because it means we cleared Sawat but couldn't keep it clear.


----------



## foxbat

That Guy said:


> Except you're wrong again.
> 
> First, I'd like to say that Pakistanis do have problem acknowledging certain bitter truths, such as Bangladesh's separation, but the fact is that India-Pakistan history is not similar to Afghan-Pakistan history. The comparison is only cosmetic at best.
> 
> It's not about what you think, it's about historical facts, what you think is completely irrelevant. Afghanistan started this and intensified it, Pakistan retaliated when the Soviets started supporting Afghanistan against Pakistan.
> 
> I'll just end the conversation with this, historical facts don't care about your personal views, you cannot change history to suit your narrative. The best you can do is acknowledge facts, and keep them in mind, so you don't lose sight of what's right and what's wrong.


While I dont agree, will leave this for a different discussion since that is really not the core of this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheNoob

Marwat Khan Lodhi said:


> It is impossible to verify The claims of ISPR, due to absence of media there. Since months, claims of deaths of several dozens uzbeks are made in each air strikes, they should have been eliminated by now. But those reports seem believable which are saying that foriegners already fled NW before operation.
> TTP is not exactly holding the territory of NW , according to reports, most of them have also fled along with their entire leadership. Haqqanis never wanted to fight with pakistan to begin with, they were probably in contacts with military before op and most probably they were allowed to leave the area silently. The one who pak army is going to face, is hafiz gul bahadur and his men, and we dont know what are his capabilities ,strength and fighting style, he did kill more than 60 pak army soldiers in one ambush , at exactly the same spot where his grandfather ambushed british army and killed their 53 soldiers.
> The only operations where TTP really lost huge number of fighters, was in swat. They tried to fight like a regular army. Unlike TNSM of swat, battle hardened tribal taliban, instinctively go for stretagic retreat, whenever they are at disadvantage and over-powered. In south waziristan operation, ISPR made the claim of deaths of some two thousands TTP fighters. But the reality is, they found no significance resistance from TTP. Except occasional gun firing and IEDs, TTP had already fled to other areas.



So you trust in media more?


----------



## SMC

LoveIcon said:


> I find it quite worrying actually because it means we cleared Sawat but couldn't keep it clear.



There's that too. Have we figured out why there's a search operation in Swat though and on what intelligence reports is the operation being conducted on?


----------



## Deltaviper

Ammad Malik said:


> It will end with an all out defeat for the army,they will try their best to come out with excuses,They are actually already making them up and seriously speaking who believes in the ISPR figures...300 killed ? give me a break


why dont you take a break and dont post your silly comments here ?


----------



## Sugarcane

Naib Subedar Alamgir Shaheed (Frontier Corps)

Multan- Pakistan Army troops have been deployed in different districts of Southern Punjab in. Reports said the troops, including contingents of Quick Reaction Force, Rapid Action Force, were moved from Multan cantonment today, to be deployed in different areas of the province in the wake of possible reaction of military’s Zarb-e-Azb operation.


The Inter Services Public Relation (ISPR) said that in the backdrop of terror incidents in reaction of Zarb-e-Azb feared in southern Punjab, security has been put on high alert, while the troops equipped with modern weapons and a passion to face Himalyan challenges have been sent to the different districts of DIK and Multan for immediate deployment and to thwart any likely attempt from the terrorists. The contingents of troops constituting of Quick Reaction Force and Rapid Reaction Force are fully capable of meeting any emergency situation, ISPR said. The joint operation has also been formed by Pakistan Army and police to coordinate and monitor operations. Besides, a joint operation and coordination centre headed by Major General Hasnat Amir has been set up, where the officers of police, civil administration and sensitive organizations along with the army would be available for the security in Multan, DIK, and Sahiwal divisions. 

Army deployed in southern Punjab


----------



## SMC

I was reading an article on BBC about this operation.

BBC News - Pakistan army Waziristan offensive: 350,000 displaced

Most of us know by now that there's no winning with that particular media outlet as they'll find fault no matter what is done. Usual cheap journalists who must criticize which ever action is taken.

Few things caught my eye:



> The army said at least 160 militants had been killed since it began air strikes on militant targets in Shawal and other areas of North Waziristan last Sunday.
> 
> There is no independent media access to the area and no way of confirming the casualty figures.



Isn't the army claiming that the number of militants killed is roughly double the number BBC is saying? And mind you, this BBC article is fairly new (i.e. few hours before this post)..



> North Waziristan has a population of almost seven million. Officials say approximately 80% of the population is still living in the area as the military strikes escalate.



Seven million population? I thought it's closer to 8 lakh, i.e. 0.8 million. And are they pulling that 80% figure out of their arse?



> Several refugees told the BBC they felt angry at the military for bombing their homes.



And if they asked several other refugees I bet they'd hear support for the government operation. But of course that never happens.


----------



## Jango

Looks like the refugee evacuation has not been as quick as it was hoped early on.

The proper op with boots on the ground and influx of Army was supposed to start today or yesterday...but the deadline has been extended and curfew is going to be relaxed tomorrow as well.

Army giving more time for IDPs to relocate.

It would be interesting to see what strategy the Army takes for this op. As Zaid Hamid (yeah I know), said yesterday, will the Army go for door to door or mass bombings? I would personally recommend bombing the whole place to kingdom come (Arty and air power) then bring in the troops. Would result in lower casualties.


----------



## QayPKKH

Operation Zarb-e-Azab : 21st June Developments - PKKH.tv





After targeting tehsil Miranshah, Mir Ali and other areas of North Waziristan, PAF jet fighters flattened the militant’s bastions in Khyber Agency. The officials of National Database Registration Authorities (NADRA) remained busy in the process of registration of Internally Displaced Persons (IDPs). The total of 23,816 displaced families have been registered until yesterday noon, 1215 hours.

*Casualties
*
Another 30 militants were killed today in early morning targeted strikes of PAF jet fighters in the areas of Khyber Agency and North Waziristan.

According to ISPR, at 2:00 am yesterday, Jet fighters of Pakistan Air Force pounded two militant hideouts near Pak-Afghan border in Khyber Agency and killed at least 10 terrorists.

The second attack was made at 5:00 am in which three militant hideouts were destroyed and at least 15 militants were killed in the Hassu Khel area of North Waziristan.

Once again, ISPR clarified that there was no civil population in the areas that have been targeted in air sorties.

*Internally Displaced Persons (IDP)
*
The three day relaxation in curfew was extended for two more day; the deadline for the evacuation of civilians in North Waziristan now extended till Sunday to ensure that all the stranded civilians could migrate towards safer areas.

The officials of FATA Disaster Management Authority (FDMA) claimed that until yesterday, the total number of families registered by the authorities numbered 23,816. The breakup of figures suggests that 74,312 males, 91,195 females, 127,758 children were classified as family. Other than the families, 293,265 individuals were also registered in IDP camps.

After completion of the NADRA verification procedures every IDP family was given allowances of Rs.12000 for food assistance.

*Other Developments
*
On the recommendations forwarded by the intelligence agencies, Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif instructed Pakistan Telecommunication Authority (PTA) to suspend the roaming service for all Afghan telecommunication networks in Pakistan.

Interior Minister Chaudhry Nisar said that the sensitivity of the situation demands extra ordinary security measures and instructed police/security agencies to review the overall security of the federal capital.

Contributing Reporter: Atiq Durrani

*Source PKKH.tv*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QayPKKH

*PKKH Exclusiev | by Shoaib Ahmed*

It is the early hours of this battle named "Zarbe Azab", and I am sure that dust from the first round of bombs being dropped at terrorist camps would not have even settled by now, and I want a quick attention to the issue of collateral damage. War, battles, or for that matter, any armed conflict, is bloody in its nature. This does not mean that one should sit idle and allow a coward with the gun to assault and jeopardize your freedom and destroy your way of life. But when you reach out to neutralize that threat, the modern man has learnt a set of dignified principles to do so. Islam has taught us a comprehensive charter for the do’s and don'ts of war. Also, the Geneva Conventions and their Additional Protocols are international treaties that contain the most important rules limiting the barbarity of war. If Taliban have not read them or follow them, it doesn't mean that we do the same. Nobody has to become a terrorist in order to deal with the terrorist.

Whether directly killed due to aerial bombing or due to starvation, illnesses, or injury sustained while in flight from the war zones; more than 20,000 civilians died in only the first few months of aerial bombardment by the US in Afghanistan according to The Guardian. Since 2001, these numbers have only gone up. 13 years on, media and aid groups have reported of hundreds of gruesome stories about such atrocities. Ranging from soldiers opening fire indiscriminately on women and children in their homes to surgical strikes on wedding events, these cases have forced the Afghan leaders to protest to Washington several times.

Blinded by their military superiority and vengeance for terror attacks on the home ground, the US and NATO have written volumes of undue oppression in the memories of those they claimed in the first place to win the hearts and minds of. No such tall claims from our Armed Forces or government, but hey, wait a minute!

The terrorists attacked our civilians, our bazaars, our homes, our hospitals, mosques, roads and airports. In nobody's right mind; an equally brutal response should be acceptable. I trust my forces because of their ground knowledge and (hopefully) good intelligence that they will not go on dropping 250 kg bombs on any compound where apparently men of military age have gathered. In my neighbourhood, such gathering usually happens inside a mosque after the calls for prayer. Unlike the NATO, I feel that my forces are better capable of differentiating between a man sitting by the roadside planting an IED from a man who is there to answer the call of nature.

If we apply the same insensitive approach as the West and the NATO have tried for over a decade, of indiscriminatory aerial bombardment, it will only multiply the threat; not to mention that this civilian loss only helps the terrorists recruit fresh blood into their fighting force. Dropping bombs from thousands of feet in the sky on the so-called hideouts and compounds (leaving a legit argument of good or bad intelligence aside) will not only abuse human rights and cause heavy collateral damage, but also I am afraid will engulf my next generation in this stream of violence, death and destruction. Pakistan has lost billions in the hands of terrorism, but the loss of more than 30,000 lives is priceless. Justifiable elimination of the threat should not become a case of heavy civilian casualities. Isolated events are a by-product of any war, but repeated ruthless incidents dramatically decrease public support. Already, thousands of families are fleeing the war zone, and the issue of civilian casualties and loss is both sensitive and historic in terms of its local and international repercussions.

It is enlightening to see a wide spectrum of political groups united in their resolve for operating against the militants. I sincerely want us not to blow it up at any level, and that is why I could not help myself from not highlighting the biggest mistakes made by the West in dealing with the menace of terrorism. They failed to respect the human and cultural values and safeguard the loss of non-militant residents of a land.

The Pakistani government and forces should bear in mind that despite the fact that we may have many advantages in running an armed operation against the terrorists, unlike the US and NATO coalition, we can never avail "Pullout" or "Exit" options. We are in this to finish it (God willing)! We must not be intoxicated with our aerial or ground military might and supremacy and act like a violent aggressor. The judicial and humane merits of running this security operation should differentiate us from the barbarism of the terrorists.

In other words...

Nobody has to become a terrorist in order to deal with the terrorist.
Every bomb matters. So does every Life!

Long live Pakistan!

*Author* is a media broadcaster/writer/blogger. He is the only Radio journalist to have done coverage of the Army’s Operation Rah-e-Rast Swat 2009. He presents and produces a daily news syndicated live radio show from FM 105 Karachi.

Source PKKH.tv

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QayPKKH

*by Atiq Durrani*

After several attempts for peace through negotiations and delays of North Waziristan operation, finally, the Government of Pakistan has decided a full fledged Operation Zarb-e-Azb in North Waziristan. This decision has been taken after exhausting the option of negotiations for several months.

Polls on different news channels and social media show that most Pakistanis are supporting the military operation against the militants in North Waziristan, but almost the same number of Pakistanis consider this operation as the end of terrorism in Pakistan and may get frustrated with the reaction to this operation by the militants.

It is important to understand that this operation does not mean the end of terrorism in Pakistan, but taking control of this area could play a significant role in reducing the terrorist activities of the militants. The objectives of this operation are to clean this area from militants and take control of this last part of FATA that was not under the control of the Government of Pakistan. Pakistan Army or any other security force was not present there on ground till now. This operation does not mean that after the success of this operation, terrorism will be completely eliminated from Pakistan.

A harsh reaction is expected by Tehreek-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) and the sleeper cells of different militant organizations in different parts of Pakistan. The government of Pakistan should mentally prepare the people of Pakistan for such reaction.

As the local residents are leaving North Waziristan, it is important that the IDP camps are set up for them in the peaceful areas of FATA but not in the settled areas of KPK, as the militants may flee the territory with the IDPs and spread in other parts of Pakistan.

The border area between FATA and KPK – North Waziristan and other parts of FATA should be sealed by the security forces, so that the militants cannot flee towards the other parts of Pakistan and create tensions in the settled areas or already cleared areas in FATA.

Last but not least, every individual will have to remain vigilant during this end game. If you find any suspicious activity or suspicious person in your surroundings, immediately inform the Police. All these sleeper cells are living within us; if we will remain watchful and not ignore the different apprehensive activities happening in our surroundings, we can save the lives of hundreds of innocent people that may become a prey of the terrorist activities of these terrorists.

Pakistan Army and other security forces are ready for such reaction. A swift response against the militants involved in Karachi airport attack received appreciation in Pakistan and abroad and proved that in spite of the fact that the advantage of the element of surprise stays with the terrorists, Pakistani security forces are capable of prompt response in case of such attacks; though in the case of suicide attacks like Marriot Hotel Islamabad, Pearl Continental Hotel Peshawar and Army Mosque on Parade Lane-Rawalpindi, the damage was already done before the involvement of the security forces.

As a result of such attacks, the percentage of people supporting this operation at this time may significantly fall and the Government of PML-N may feel enormous pressure from media and opposition parties that were always taunting the PML-N for military operations.

This is the time when our nation should not get demoralized and should not lose hope; we should stand by our security forces. We have came a long way since 2001 against terrorism, Pakistani people and Pakistan Army has paid a high price for this cause of eliminating terrorism from Pakistan, and in this final stage of war, we should remain united against the enemies of Pakistan. Professionally, our security forces are trained enough to face such challenges, but morally, they will need the Government’s and the people’s support to win this war.

Source PKKH.tv


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

SMC said:


> I was reading an article on BBC about this operation.
> 
> BBC News - Pakistan army Waziristan offensive: 350,000 displaced
> 
> Most of us know by now that there's no winning with that particular media outlet as they'll find fault no matter what is done. Usual cheap journalists who must criticize which ever action is taken.
> 
> Few things caught my eye:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't the army claiming that the number of militants killed is roughly double the number BBC is saying? And mind you, this BBC article is fairly new (i.e. few hours before this post)..
> 
> 
> 
> Seven million population? I thought it's closer to 8 lakh, i.e. 0.8 million. And are they pulling that 80% figure out of their arse?
> 
> 
> 
> And if they asked several other refugees I bet they'd hear support for the government operation. But of course that never happens.



Whole FATA population is between 4.5-5 million as of now, latest census in 1998 3.1 million.


----------



## Dubious

QayPKKH said:


> Every bomb matters. So does every Life!


----------



## meena24

Pakistan army needs MRAP Vehicles when a ground offensive starts. Has US delivered any MRAP vehicles as claimed by some members earlier ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

Zarvan said:


> Pakistan will have to keep responding for next 100 years than because the thing which started the problem was entering Tribal areas in first place and becoming part of USA so called war on terror and the same thing will never solve the issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way which Tank is this is it is not looking Type 59 to me ?




PLA designation: Type 69, the Type 69-III is also known as Type 79

Manufacturer Designation: WZ-121

CONTRACTOR: 617 Factory (Baotou, Inner Mongolia); China North Industries Group Corporation (NORINCO)

SERVICE STATUS: The production stopped in the 1980s, with around 3,000 Type 69s and 1,000 Type 79s in service with the PLA ground forces.

Pakistan produced it under licens, ca. 400 Tanks were buil at HIT.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Ulla said:


> PLA designation: Type 69, the Type 69-III is also known as Type 79
> 
> Manufacturer Designation: WZ-121
> 
> CONTRACTOR: 617 Factory (Baotou, Inner Mongolia); China North Industries Group Corporation (NORINCO)
> 
> SERVICE STATUS: The production stopped in the 1980s, with around 3,000 Type 69s and 1,000 Type 79s in service with the PLA ground forces.
> 
> Pakistan produced it under licens, ca. 400 Tanks were buil at HIT.


Some are saying it Type 59


----------



## VelocuR

*Search operation: 118 suspects arrested in Peshawar*

PESHAWAR: With the Zarb-i-Azb operation underway in North Waziristan Agency, t*he Peshawar Police launched a massive search operation on Sunday, arresting more than 118 illegal residents, including a Sri Lankan national, from the posh Hayatabad Township bordering Khyber Agency. *

Senior Superintendent of Police (SSP) Najeeb-ur-Rehman said more than 700 police officials, including lady police personnel, took part in the operation.

Sniffer dogs were also used in Phase 6 and 7 of Hayatabad Township area raids.

He added that the operation in North Waziristan tribal region was also a reason that the suspects may intrude in posh Township areas.

*The operation started at about 5am and was launched after the paramilitary forces received a tip-off about the presence of suspects in the area.*

Station House Officer (SHO) of the Tatara police station Riaz Khan said that the operation was divided in eight phases.

*He added that most of the suspects in Hayatabad were living illegally or could not provide identification documents. An investigation to determine their identity is underway.*

He further added that the operation was also conducted to sensitise people about the present Tenant Law and identify illegal residents living in the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa’s capital Peshawar.

The government has recently introduced a new Tenant Law according to which every person living on rent in KP should register themselves with the local police.

They are required to provide complete details of their family members and No Objection Certificate (NoC) to the concerned police station.

Previously, a number of suspects living in parts of Peshawar including Hayatabad had been arrested, which prompted the KP government to enact a law in order to trace the illegal residents in the area.

Last year, Peshawar police decided to conduct a thorough search operation in all the streets of Hayatabad and adjoining cantonment areas and check the houses for arrest of outlaws keeping in view the increasing crime ratio in the posh locality.

*An official source said that major problems had been created by illegal Afghan nationals who were residing in Hayatabad and frequently visiting Afghanistan.*

Cantonment Circle Superintendent of Police Kamran Faisal told Dawn that the decision to launch a clean-up operation against criminals had been taken to ensure protection to lives and properties of the people and get a clue to the kidnapped people. He said that gangs involved in the targeted killings and extortion would be one of their main targets.

*Police hunt ‘militants in garb of IDPs’*
*Most of the suspects arrested from Hayatabad belong to the tribal areas of Khyber and Bajaurand also includes some of the IDPs from North Waziristan tribal region. *

The family members of those arrested from the North Waziristan tribal region demanded that the government must give them some time to create their No Objection Certificate (NOC) and other documents as they had recently fled the war zone area and are not yet settled.

The police said they have information that some militants have intruded the city area in the garb of IDPs, prompting a search operation.

Hafeez ur Rehman from Miranshah said that his relatives who had just arrived last night were also arrested although they were preparing documents for them but the process was time consuming.

He said that they are law abiding citizens and have no connection with the militants so they must be released.

He said that most of the elders have returned to Bannu in the process to shift the remaining family members.

*Those arrested are all youth who even cannot understand Urdu or the native Pashto language.*

Akhtar Amin from Dande Darpakhel said that it is highly unjustified that they were being treated like terrorists all over Pakistan.

He said that all Waziristanis can't be terrorists so the police must do a proper research and verification before arresting someone.

He remarked that he arrived two days ago and in the process of preparing documents as his residence was raided and a relative was also arrested.

Javed. Wazir of Khushali Torikhel said that they don't want any government support or ration or anything else but the government should leave them in peace if they want to live in their own rented houses.

He said that they had fled empty handed in a hurry and are penniless. They also said that no one had the time to carry their passports and CNICs so government must adopt another mechanism for their identification.

The police said, they are in the process of verification and those who proved their innocence would be released.

Search operation: 118 suspects arrested in Peshawar - Pakistan - DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

Zarvan said:


> Some are saying it Type 59



Its based on the Type-59, and I know Pakistani Tanks very well. This Tanks just need adition of armour and they are perfect for COIN in this operation.


----------



## Berut

Side-Winder said:


> All ranks of Pakistan Army will donate one day pay for IDPs of North Waziristan Agency. Army will also donate ration for their displaced tribal brethren of North Waziristan Agency to meet their immediate needs for next thirty days. ISPR Official


Allah mian pleej ye hidayat politicians ko b dydn 



Patriots said:


> What a hilarious facebook page
> Na Pak Murtad Army NO1 | Facebook


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Ammad Malik said:


> It will end with an all out defeat for the army,they will try their best to come out with excuses,They are actually already making them up and seriously speaking who believes in the ISPR figures...300 killed ? give me a break


take a break and watch this video

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## That Guy

foxbat said:


> While I dont agree, will leave this for a different discussion since that is really not the core of this thread.


Suit yourself.


----------



## senses

Panoramic view of NW ( Current Operational Area ) , I want that dog!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## foxbat

Ammad Malik said:


> It will end with an all out defeat for the army,they will try their best to come out with excuses,They are actually already making them up and seriously speaking who believes in the ISPR figures...300 killed ? give me a break


Shame on you. The least you should do in a situation like this is support your army.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva




----------



## Secur

Bratva said:


>



Chickening out , are we? Hafiz Gul Bahadur should hold true to his promise and fight the infidel Pakistan Army like a man , lets see if he can do half a month even .


----------



## sohailbarki

Hafiz Gul Bahadur should be punished for the killing of Pak army personnel back in early 2000. 
Leaving behind snack like him will create problems in future, then it will be too hard to eliminate him.


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

Fulcrum15 said:


> Looks like the refugee evacuation has not been as quick as it was hoped early on.
> 
> The proper op with boots on the ground and influx of Army was supposed to start today or yesterday...but the deadline has been extended and curfew is going to be relaxed tomorrow as well.
> 
> Army giving more time for IDPs to relocate.
> 
> It would be interesting to see what strategy the Army takes for this op. As Zaid Hamid (yeah I know), said yesterday, will the Army go for door to door or mass bombings? I would personally recommend bombing the whole place to kingdom come (Arty and air power) then bring in the troops. Would result in lower casualties.


Its because checking of each vehicle is thorough at check post and is taking lot of time.


----------



## QayPKKH

Operation Zarb-e-Azab: 22nd June Developments - PKKH.tv






Today marked the eighth day of military operation in North Waziristan Agency. No air strikes or ground assaults by the security forces were reported today. The registration and other arrangements for Internally Displaced Persons remained the core focus of military and government officials today.​
*Arrests*

118 suspects were apprehended from Peshawar in a massive search operation in phase, 5, 6, and 7 of Hayatabad Township. 700 policemen conducted this operation and more than 4000 houses were searched. Many illegal foreigners, including Afghans and a Sri Lankan were among those people who were arrested. According to officials, the Sri Lankan national was living in Hayatabad since the last nine months.

*Internally Displaced Person (IDP)*

To avoid collateral damage and civil causalities in the operation, the deadline for evacuees trapped in North Waziristan was extended for the second time, by a day. The security forces are delaying the ground assault until the complete evacuation of civilians can be ensured.

The IDP camps have been established in Bannu and around two thousand tents have been established in secured parameter. Every family is being paid 12,000 rupees after the completion of registration procedure including food assistance of Rs. 5,000 on the behest of Federal Government.

According to a press release issued by Inter Services Public Relations (ISPR), donation camps have been established by the security forces at Karachi and Lahore.

*Other Developments*

Chairman PTI Mr. Imran Khan and CM Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Mr. Pervez Khattak visited the displaced civilian camps in Bannu to observe the arrangements made for evacuees and also urged the government to facilitate and chalk out a plan to address the growing security concerns.

The provincial government of KPK allocated Rs. 350 million for the civilians of North Waziristan and will also provide a special Ramadan package for every civilian languishing in IDP camps.

The core commander of Multan also directed the troops to be deployed in Multan and Dera Ghazi Khan to prevent any retaliatory strikes from the militant’s side, as a reaction of ongoing operation.

Contributing Reporter: Atiq Durrani

Source PKKH.tv


----------



## datalibdaz

Secur said:


> Chickening out , are we? Hafiz Gul Bahadur should hold true to his promise and fight the infidel Pakistan Army like a man , lets see if he can do half a month even .


Both Mehsud and Hafiz Gul Bahadar have no problem with this operation...They did what was on their part...Isolate TTP members of Fazlullah...Dont expect much from them


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Marshmallow

*Operation Zarb-E-Azab*





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=322658617889190






BB @Hyperion @Aeronaut @Akheilos @balixd @Informant @Leader @Jazzbot @LoveIcon @Durrak @RAMPAGE @Areesh @DESERT FIGHTER @A.Rafay @Emmie @Jungibaaz @Irfan Baloch @Devil Soul @Developereo @Pakistanisage @KingMamba @waz @saiyan0321 @JonAsad @ajpirzada

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Gryphon

*212 North Waziristan families return from Afghanistan*

June 23, 2014
ONLINE






*ISLAMABAD- *A total of 212 families comprising 17124 individuals of North Waziristan have returned from Afghanistan.

They had gone to Afghanistan after the start of military operation in North Waziristan. The families are staying in Kurram Agency and the government is providing assistance to them. NNI

212 North Waziristan families return from Afghanistan | The Nation

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

*UPDATE- ZARB –E- AZB
23 JUNE 2014*



8 x Terrorist’s hideouts around Mirali, North Waziristan Agency were destroyed by jet aircrafts early morning today. 15 x terrorists were killed in the strikes. Tunnels were spotted in the targeted areas. 
While the operation ZARB -E AZB progresses as per plan, terrorists inside cordoned area are making desperate attempts to flee from the area .Several attempts by terrorists to flee from cordoned off area have been foiled. Today 10 x terrorists were killed while fleeing from the cordoned off area in Spinwam and Mirali. 2 x soldiers embraced shahadat in exchange of fire.
Meanwhile, aerial surveillance, vigorous patrolling and cordon around the area housing terrorists area continue.
Curfew was relaxed from 6 AM to 4 PM today in North Waziristan Agency, to facilitate evacuation of left over locals. 41,4429 x IDPs have been registered so far at Saidgai check post. It is believed that remaining people will leave the area today. 
For better management of IDPs at Bannu, Army Engineers Division has been tasked to assist the civil administration at Bannu and DI Khan. Troops of the Engineers Division have already reached Bannu.
4 x relief goods delivery points have been established by Engineers Division at Bannu, where food items, medical care and cash amount as announced by Federal Government will be distributed by the concerned civil agency among IDPs of NWA. 
A field medical hospital by Army medical corps is being established at Bannu to provide medical relief.


----------



## waz

TheOccupiedKashmir said:


> *212 North Waziristan families return from Afghanistan*
> 
> June 23, 2014
> ONLINE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ISLAMABAD- *A total of 212 families comprising 17124 individuals of North Waziristan have returned from Afghanistan.
> 
> They had gone to Afghanistan after the start of military operation in North Waziristan. The families are staying in Kurram Agency and the government is providing assistance to them. NNI
> 
> 212 North Waziristan families return from Afghanistan | The Nation




Hey great stuff! Welcome back home brothers and sisters.


----------



## Zeeshi

May Allah help our soldiers. Pak fouj Zindabad


----------



## iPhone

foxbat said:


> Shame on you. The least you should do in a situation like this is support your army.


Don't worry, he's not one of ours.


----------



## Stealth

In a recent statement, Colonel Mansoor Ahmed Janjua, Commandant of the Khyber Rifles, has revealed that funding to terrorist elements in Pakistan comes from the US and India.

The Khyber Rifles are a paramilitary force created during the British colonial era and which is presently part of the Frontier Corps (FC), a larger paramilitary force which operates under the command of the Ministry of Interior in Islamabad and General Headquarters in Rawalpindi.






The Khyber Rifles have long taken part in counter terrorism operations alongside their counterparts in the FC and Pakistan Army.

The remarks by Commandant Khyber Rifles were made during an address at a recent ceremony, details of which are yet to be received.

Read more: US and India funding terrorists in Pakistan, says Commandant Khyber Rifles | Terminal X

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Menace2Society

The ground op needs to happen now. We are wasting time.


----------



## Viper0011.

Irfan Baloch said:


> take a break and watch this video



I can totally hear the distinct roar of the PW F-100 engine......and very precise bombings I must say. The PAF is conducting this operation similar to how the US Military conducts similar ops. Good to see the level of expertise and little loss of soldiers that has happened so far. The world will become a much better place to live in after these terrorists are sent to a much higher court up above for a trial.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

*An Eyewitness Account of Pakistan's War in North Waziristan*
*Sailab Mehsud*

Amid indications that a major military offensive was going to unfold, I attempted to slip into the North Waziristan tribal region earlier this month. 

I wanted to report on what really goes on during a military operation in Pakistan's northwestern Federally Administered Tribal Areas, located along the border with Afghanistan, which are often inaccessible to local and foreign journalists because of security conditions and government restrictions.

As I expected, soldiers manning one of the first checkposts outside the northwestern Pakistani city of Bannu stopped me from going to Mir Ali, the first major town in North Waziristan, some 40 kilometers west of Bannu.

They told me that they cannot let me go into a war zone because they will not be able to provide security, and if I am killed the army will be criticized inside the country and internationally.

This forced me and a couple of local journalist friends to sneak into North Waziristan on June 10. We stayed in a small village near Mir Ali for two days, and then moved into North Waziristan's administrative center, Miran Shah, 25 kilometers west of Mir Ali.

On June 15, our fifth day in North Waziristan, the government announced the formal beginning of a "comprehensive operation" against militants in the mountainous region. Security forces imposed a round-the-clock curfew, and so we were forced to stay in a village close to the town of Miran Shah.

We observed the first five days of "Operation Zarb-e-Azb," named by the army after a sword belonging to the Prophet Muhammad.

For years, Islamabad resisted calls by Washington and its allies to cleanse the region of the Afghan Taliban, Al-Qaeda, and an assortment of Central Asian militants who had carved out a sanctuary in North Waziristan.

The current operation, however, has so far failed to convince North Waziristan's residents that Islamabad is sincere or capable of ridding the region from local and foreign extremists. For them, the offensive only represents unspeakable misery and suffering.

The operation was apparently concentrated in a 60-kilometer stretch between Mir Ali and the village of Datta Khel, west of Miran Shah. Pakistani troops were visible everywhere in this region, but more surprising was the presence of Taliban who appeared to be unaffected by the military operation and were visible everywhere.

On June 17, the seventh day of our stay in North Waziristan, we decided to move west to try to cross into neighboring South Waziristan through Shawal, an alpine region that joins the the two parts of Waziristan.

The local Taliban offered to provide protection, and we traveled with them. Again the Taliban were present everywhere, and they had even established checkposts on some of the roads. It is safe to say that the territory between Datta Khel and Shawal, a 60- kilometer road journey, was more or less controlled by the Taliban because there were no troops and no government presence.

Shawal, a series of remote, forested valleys that spans the border between Afghanistan and Pakistan, is completely controlled by Taliban factions that are active in the two countries.

The Taliban told us that their fighters were ready to join Hafiz Gul Bahadar and Maulvi Sadiq Noor, two prominent Taliban leaders in North Waziristan, if they decided to resist the Pakistani army offensive in the region.

Contrary to what is reported in Pakistani and Western press about North Waziristan, we saw no evidence of Central Asian militants associated with the Islamic Movement of Uzbekistan, or Arabs loyal to Al-Qaeda.

We tried hard to probe the impact of Pakistani air strikes. In interviews with dozens of North Waziristan residents, including those in villages targeted by sorties, it became apparent that few militants were killed in the aerial bombing strikes, and most victims were civilians.

The Pakistani army claims to have killed nearly 400 militants in North Waziristan in air strikes that began on May 21.

The humanitarian crisis inside North Waziristan is largely hidden from the outside world. So far, nearly half a million residents have fled the offensive. Some have moved west into the southeastern Afghan provinces of Khost and Paktika, while others have gone east to Bannu and other regions in Pakistan.

The massive displacement makes North Waziristan civilians the main losers in the Pakistani offensive. "This situation is deteriorating fast," Shadim Khan, a tribal leader, told RFE/RL's Radio Mashaal. "You can see the misery written on everyone's face here."
 http://gandhara.rferl.org/content/no.../25432114.html


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

Secur said:


> Chickening out , are we? Hafiz Gul Bahadur should hold true to his promise and fight the infidel Pakistan Army like a man , lets see if he can do half a month even .


Read this,

*Tribal people in three NWA Tehsils won’t be dislocated*
PESHAWAR: The tribal jirga of Razmak, Garyoom and Dossali tehsils in North Waziristan have reportedly made a deal with the authorities under which they would not be displaced and would stay in their villages in return for a promise not to allow foreign militants to hide in their area.

Tribal sources said the arrangement was finalized through the jirga headed by Haji Sher Mohammad, grandson of the late freedom-fighter Faqir Ipi. The Amn (peace) committee of North Waziristan also played a role in concluding the deal.

The people of Razmak, which is a hill-station with a pleasant climate, didn’t want to leave their heavenly abode to live in the hot and dusty plains of Bannu or other districts in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.

*Their tribal elders and also those from Garyoom and Dossali managed to convince the civil and military authorities to let them stay in their villages and they in turn would ensure that the militants, particularly the foreigners, would not be allowed to live among them.It was learnt that similar arrangements were made with the government by the elders of Spinwam and Shawa tehsils and Eidak village in Mir Ali tehsil.*

*They too pledged not to allow foreign militants to stay in their area. The authorities rewarded them by allowing them to stay put in their villages.*Most of the tribal people who have already left their homes and villages hail from the Mir Ali and Miranshah sub-division and Boya tehsil. The people of Dattakhel tehsil bordering Afghanistan have mostly crossed the Pak-Afghan border to seek refuge in Khost province. Afghan government officials said up to 3,000 families from North Waziristan had reached Afghanistan by Sunday.

Meanwhile, the Hafiz Gul Bahadur-led shura of local Taliban has offered a ceasefire to the government until the 10th day of Eidul Fitr. It has directed its fighters not to undertake any attack against the Pakistan Army troops. Also, it wondered if any military operation was still needed now that the local and foreign militants had already escaped. The shura said it doesn’t want North Waziristan to become a battleground and would do everything to restore peace there.

Tribal people in three NWA Tehsils won’t be dislocated - thenews.com.pk


----------



## bluemetal77

Marwat Khan Lodhi said:


> The local Taliban offered to provide protection, and we traveled with them. Again the Taliban were present everywhere, and they had even established checkposts on some of the roads. It is safe to say that the territory between Datta Khel and Shawal, a 60- kilometer road journey, was more or less controlled by the Taliban because there were no troops and no government presence.
> 
> Contrary to what is reported in Pakistani and Western press about North Waziristan, we saw no evidence of Central Asian militants associated with the Islamic Movement of Uzbekistan, or Arabs loyal to Al-Qaeda.
> 
> The Pakistani army claims to have killed nearly 400 militants in North Waziristan in air strikes that began on May 21.
> 
> The humanitarian crisis inside North Waziristan is largely hidden from the outside world. So far, nearly half a million residents have fled the offensive. Some have moved west into the southeastern Afghan provinces of Khost and Paktika, while others have gone east to Bannu and other regions in Pakistan.



.. wtf .. so it is majorly a media war - apart from some real damage and collateral as usual?


----------



## foxbat

Stealth said:


> In a recent statement, Colonel Mansoor Ahmed Janjua, Commandant of the Khyber Rifles, has revealed that funding to terrorist elements in Pakistan comes from the US and India.
> 
> The Khyber Rifles are a paramilitary force created during the British colonial era and which is presently part of the Frontier Corps (FC), a larger paramilitary force which operates under the command of the Ministry of Interior in Islamabad and General Headquarters in Rawalpindi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Khyber Rifles have long taken part in counter terrorism operations alongside their counterparts in the FC and Pakistan Army.
> 
> The remarks by Commandant Khyber Rifles were made during an address at a recent ceremony, details of which are yet to be received.
> 
> Read more: US and India funding terrorists in Pakistan, says Commandant Khyber Rifles | Terminal X



Every random Tom, Dick and Harry in Pakistani security establishment shoots off his mouth against India and USA when he does not have any concrete thing to say or result to show. And the worst is that Pakistani public laps it up


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

*Another 25 militants dead in NWA 
Eight terrorist hideouts destroyed | 10 militants fleeing Spinwam, Mirali eliminated, two soldiers embrace martyrdom | IDPs number fleeing cordoned off area crosses 430,000 | WFP starts aid handout | Refugee frustration mounts*


ISLAMABAD/peshawar - At least 25 suspected militants were killed in airstrikes and by ground troops of Pakistan Army in North Waziristan Agency as the number of Internally Displaced Persons (IDPs), fleeing the cordoned off area, crossed 430,000 on Monday.
“Eight terrorist hideouts around Mirali, North Waziristan Agency were destroyed by jet aircraft early Morning today,” said a statement issued by the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR).
“15 terrorists were killed in the strikes. Tunnels were spotted in the targeted areas.”
Meanwhile, 10 suspected terrorists were killed while fleeing from the cordoned off area in Spinwam and Mirali areas, said the Army statement. “Two soldiers embraced shahadat (martyrdom) in exchange of fire,” it added.
The statement said that the Pakistan Army troops have foiled several attempts by militants to flee the cordoned off area.
Aerial surveillance, vigorous patrolling and cordon around the area housing terrorists continue as the operation Zarb-i-Azb progresses as per plan, said the ISPR statement.
On IDPs situation, the Pakistan Army said that curfew was relaxed from 6am to 4pm on Monday to facilitate evacuation of leftover local people.
“414,429 IDPs have been registered so far at Saidgai Checkpost. It is believed that remaining people will leave the area today.”
For better management of IDPs at Bannu, Army Engineers Division has been tasked to assist the civil administration at Bannu and Dera Ismael Khan. Troops of the Engineers Division have already reached Bannu.
The Army said that four relief goods delivery points had been established by its engineers division at Bannu, where food items, medical care and cash amount, as announced by the federal government, will be distributed by the concerned civil agency among IDPs of NWA.
A field medical hospital by Army medical corps is also being established at Bannu to provide medical relief to the displaced people, it added.
Meanwhile, the World Food Programme (WFP) on Monday began distributing aid for hundreds of thousands of IDPs, as refugees expressed increasing frustration at delays in assistance and prospects for peace.
Sakeenullah Khan, a 32-year-old tribesman from Anghar village, said that for all the army’s talk of a quick operation lasting just weeks, he was not hopeful of returning home soon.
“The IDPs (internally displaced people) from South Waziristan are still out of their homes and so are those from Khyber, so we doubt peace will return soon,” he said, referring to other operations by the army in recent years.
Forty-year-old Meera Jan, who spoke to AFP from a refugee registration point, said he had already lost his small business after fleeing smaller military strikes over the years.
In addition to their long-term worries, the refugees face immediate concerns such as a lack of basic supplies, including food.
They are forced to live either in tents under the scorching summer heat or to pay exorbitant rents for houses.
The WFP began distributing rations including wheat flour, cooking oil, lentils and high-energy biscuits Monday through a local non-government partner, after police were forced to disperse thousands of protesters angered by hours of delays.
Noor Bat Khan, a 60-year-old resident from Esori village in North Waziristan, criticised authorities for taking so long to act and for not creating enough centres.
Said Nawaz, a 44-year-old who had just arrived in the town from Khutab Khel village in North Waziristan following a temporary curfew relaxation, said he hoped the military this time drove out the insurgents for good.
“We were stuck between the militants and the military for years. Now the government should bomb every house, mosque and markets to eliminate them. We need peace after our sacrifices,” he said.
“You can live under one government, but Waziristan was being ruled by two: the Taliban and the army - so you need to abolish one of them.”
Meanwhile, Pakistan Army on Monday gave residents of North Waziristan until the end of the day to leave the remote mountainous region ahead of a widely anticipated major ground offensive against militants.

“Today is the last day for the people to leave the tribal region,” a military official told Reuters by telephone from Miranshah. “The curfew will be then imposed and preparations made for the ground offensive.”

Many of those who stayed behind - their number is unknown - said they could not afford to pay for cars to take them to safer places such as Bannu, a dusty town on the edge of the region, where most refugees have settled.
“Those who could afford it have left the tribal region, but some are still there and could die in the fighting as they don’t have any means to come out of Waziristan,” Zakirullah Khan said after arriving in Bannu.

He said prices charged by drivers had soared to levels well beyond the budgets of those wanting to leave. Other residents complained the government was not doing enough to help them. Many opted to stay with relatives rather than official camps.
Refugees said settlements in North Waziristan had been reduced to ghost towns.

“In my entire life I have never seen Waziristan so deserted and scary,” said Shad Mir Wazir, a refugee, adding that he saw a number of Taliban militants still hiding in some villages.

Another 25 militants dead in NWA


----------



## Bratva

foxbat said:


> Every random Tom, Dick and Harry in Pakistani security establishment shoots off his mouth against India and USA when he does not have any concrete thing to say or result to show. And the worst is that Pakistani public laps it up



What about Indian Security establishment, those Dirty nuclear bomb stories and what not

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Viper0011.

foxbat said:


> Every random Tom, Dick and Harry in Pakistani security establishment shoots off his mouth against India and USA when he does not have any concrete thing to say or result to show. And the worst is that Pakistani public laps it up



Its interesting how you guys put India next to the USA. Hillarious. Wana beeeees!! The US has its own interests. You can take it out and keep yourself in the conversation. There is PLENTY of US representation here. We don't need you to tag us to create impressions.
Btw, you security establishment does the same. Need I say more about the many consulates working around the border with Pakistan on the Afghani side? or the terrorists training camps supported by India in Tajikstan to conduct terrorism ops in Pakistan......??


----------



## Jazzbot

*For the displaced: K-P govt to conduct extensive vaccination campaign*






_Peshawar Polio Control Room Focal Person Dr Ikram confirmed to The Express Tribune that the immunisation drive would begin from the last week of June. _


*PESHAWAR: The Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (K-P) government has planned to launch a three-month-long immunisation campaign in southern districts of the province to vaccinate children displaced from North Waziristan, in order to curb the spread of polio.*

An official of the provincial health department while requesting anonymity told_ The Express Tribune_ that with the financial support of the United Arab Emirates (UAE) the government would initiate a Sehat ka Insaf-like immunisation campaign to vaccinate displaced children against nine diseases including polio.

The campaign will be launched in Bannu, DI Khan, Lakki Marwat and Kohat, as well as other areas, where IDPs are being accommodated. It would begin by the end of June and continue till September, said the official.

“The campaign is specifically designed for children who have migrated from North Waziristan Agency because they have remained unvaccinated since June 2012 due to a ban on polio vaccination imposed by the Taliban,” he added.

“This is a good opportunity for the federal and provincial government to run a massive polio campaign and immunise all the children who have remained unvaccinated for years,” he added.

Peshawar Polio Control Room Focal Person Dr Ikram confirmed to _The Express Tribune_ that the immunisation drive would begin from the last week of June.

_Published in The Express Tribune, June 22nd, 2014._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Myth_buster_1

foxbat said:


> Every random Tom, Dick and Harry in Pakistani security establishment shoots off his mouth against India and USA when he does not have any concrete thing to say or result to show. And the worst is that Pakistani public laps it up



yes yes and Indians are so truthful thats why they believe in myths.


----------



## DiehardPakNerd

orangzaib said:


> I can totally hear the distinct roar of the PW F-100 engine......and very precise bombings I must say. The PAF is conducting this operation similar to how the US Military conducts similar ops. Good to see the level of expertise and little loss of soldiers that has happened so far. The world will become a much better place to live in after these terrorists are sent to a much higher court up above for a trial.



Only that the trial is not possible ..
Unfortunately after 6 years of this I have come to believe that killing them is the only way out of this.and still this isn't out Its not just those terrorists our neighborhood is creeping with them and their only objective is to destroy Pakistan


----------



## SekrutYakhni

Why CANNOT I see IDP donation funds on IKF website? I want to donate but there is no option for it as of now. Btw: I don't trust real estate jernail funds. I hope IKF adds that option SOON!


----------



## SekrutYakhni

Bratva said:


> What about Indian Security establishment, those Dirty nuclear bomb stories and what not


Amrika still gives money to the ghairat mand jawans for killing Al Qaeda? Or the end game means no more extra money? We only got serious once the money ran out...But I think the planners in Washington wanna have karma being played out in Pakistan.


----------



## Gryphon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/481291661918879744

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/481292171765891072

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/481302488302497793

*Zarb-i-Azb: 15 militants killed in N Waziristan, Khyber*

By Zahir Shah Sherazi
June 24, 2014





_File photo_

*PESHAWAR: At least five suspected militants were killed on Tuesday in a clash with security forces in the Mir Ali Tehsil of North Waziristan Agency, while Jet fighters also targeted suspected militant houses in Koki Khel area and Tirrah area of the Khyber Agency.*

Official sources said that four suspected militant hideouts were destroyed in Meraban Koki Khel area of Khyber Agency with at least 10 suspected militants were also killed in the offensive.

_Related: Zarb-i-Azb: Air strikes, ground troops kill 25 militants in NWA_

According to local and tribal sources, at least seven civilians including a woman and children died when a mortar shell or bomb hit a house in the Meraban Loki Khel area which is located in part of Tirrah Valley in the Jamrud Tehsil of Khyber Agency.

The tribesmen said that the house is owned by Khan Wali Kokikhel. The ISPR is yet to issue details on the incidents.

Due to the ongoing military operation at least 430,000 people have fled the region into nearby areas of Pakistan as well as neighbouring Afghanistan, the biggest movement of refugees in Pakistan in years.

Zarb-i-Azb: 15 militants killed in N Waziristan, Khyber - Pakistan - DAWN.COM


----------



## WishLivePak

Why not use urdu to type? so weird reading english urdu, especially for someone who speaks french. Example, tehsil in french sounds like tisel


----------



## foxbat

Myth_buster_1 said:


> yes yes and Indians are so truthful thats why they believe in myths.


Our myths are to us what Hadiths are to you. Better not go there . Eh ?



orangzaib said:


> Its interesting how you guys put India next to the USA. Hillarious. Wana beeeees!! The US has its own interests. You can take it out and keep yourself in the conversation. There is PLENTY of US representation here. We don't need you to tag us to create impressions.
> Btw, you security establishment does the same. Need I say more about the many consulates working around the border with Pakistan on the Afghani side? or the terrorists training camps supported by India in Tajikstan to conduct terrorism ops in Pakistan......??



For an American, your grasp on English comprehension is fairly weak. Read the post again. May be go slow this time.


----------



## Leader

How many civilian casualties so far being reported?


----------



## Chak Bamu

foxbat said:


> Every random Tom, Dick and Harry in Pakistani security establishment shoots off his mouth against India and USA when he does not have any concrete thing to say or result to show. And the worst is that Pakistani public laps it up



And every Tom, Dick and Hari comes to PDF to post nonsense. Indian support for terrorism in Pakistan is well-known and reported.


----------



## WishLivePak

foxbat said:


> Our myths are to us what Hadiths are to you. Better not go there . Eh ?
> 
> 
> 
> For an American, your grasp on English comprehension is fairly weak. Read the post again. May be go slow this time.


He's like that.

He was saying I supported Qadri and I'm mental (literally) while I was posting against Qadri.



Chak Bamu said:


> And every Tom, Dick and Hari comes to PDF to post nonsense. Indian support for terrorism in Pakistan is well-known and reported.


Majority being Pakistani media. Whereas good majority talks about Pakistan exporting terrorism. Even now, najam sethi said, Pak army has taken out its good taliban from areas with fighting, example, haqanni network. They created enemy they can't dare to fight.

Accept the fact that it is our own 'taliban' that caused major havoc.


----------



## foxbat

Chak Bamu said:


> And every Tom, Dick and Hari comes to PDF to post nonsense. Indian support for terrorism in Pakistan is well-known and reported.


Why hasnt the same been made public or any evidence provided to international community etc ?


----------



## farhan_9909

Terrorist has targetted a security checkpost with suicide blasts

Casaulties feared.


----------



## Chak Bamu

foxbat said:


> Why hasnt the same been made public or any evidence provided to international community etc ?


Quid Pro Quo..... We report, you report, nothing happens. Things just go on.

All this is quite Off Topic really. No use continuing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QayPKKH

Operation Zarb-e-Azab: 23rd June Developments - PKKH.tv







Operation Zarb-e-Azab entered into second week yesterday. Although the local authorities and the military is fully concentrating on the evacuation of IDPs before the ground assault, the security forces are also utilizing the aerial assets of PAF and Aviation Corps for surveillance and targeting the militant hideouts where ever required. The onslaught is still confined to the outskirts of main towns and remote areas not frequented by civilians.

*Casualties*

Yesterday, PAF aircrafts targeted terrorist hideouts in Mirali in early morning sorties and killed 15 militants. Eight hideouts were also bombarded in the same attack.

An unsuccessful escape attempt was made by the terrorists to breach the cordoned off area in Spinwam and MirAli, but the preemptive measures set by the security forces foiled their desperate rush. 10 militants were decimated in the ensuing firefight. Two soldiers also embraced martyrdom, as a result.
*Internally Displaced Person (IDP)*

So far 4,23,666 IDPs have been registered at the Saidgai check post including 34,625 families having 1,11,241 male, 1,33,722 female and 1,78,523 children.

A field medical hospital and four relief goods delivery points have been established at Bannu. The concerned civil agencies are distributing food items, medical care and cash amount announced by the government.

The World Food Program also began distributing aid for the people who have fled the areas of North Waziristan affected by the Zarb-e-Azb offensive.


*Other Developments*

More than 100 ulema from various school of thought declared the military operation against terrorists of TTP as Jihad. In a meeting organized by Sunni Ulema Board more than 100 ulema issued a decree (Fatwa), referring to the Verse No 33 of Surah-e-Almaidah of the Holy Quran which says crushing of the attempts to disrupt peaceful atmosphere in a Muslim state is Jihad. It also said that the nation is bound to support Operation Zarb-e-Azb.

212 families comprising 17124 individuals of North Waziristan have returned from Afghanistan. These families had gone to Afghanistan after the start of military operation in North Waziristan. The families are staying in Kurram Agency and the government is providing assistance to them.

Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (K-P) Governor Sardar Mehtab Abbasi has expressed disappointment over the moves to block the entry of displaced North Waziristan tribesmen into Sindh and Balochistan.

Contributing Reporter: Atiq Durrani

Source PKKH.tv

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/481375424648183808


----------



## Zarvan

On Lighter Side

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rain

Zarva


Zarvan said:


> On Lighter Side


zarvan
abhi tak tum zinda hoo? ya Paradize se interact kar rahe ho?


----------



## Zarrar Alvi

Devil Soul said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/481375424648183808


yes they tried to detonate explosive laden truck to the hospital for IDPs that what their jehad is .... salute to the Brave soldiers who laid their life to protect the innocent patients getting treatment in that hospital

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Devil Soul

*My bro have been asked to report to Wana & is already on his way ... Please pray for him ....PAKISTAN ZINDABAD *
@Jaanbaz @Abu Nasar @p(-)0ENiX @batmannow @BATMAN @Spring Onion @Leader @HRK @Luftwaffe @dexter @ghazaliy2k @secretservice @Marshmallow @air marshal @airmarshal @AUz @Counter-Errorist @Marshmallow @Raja.Pakistani @Bezerk @Stealth @Jf Thunder @Rajput_Pakistani @Informant @Fracker @rockstar08 @ZYXW @Umair Nawaz @Hyperion @Jazzbot @Aether @Secur @farhanalee7 @balixd @danish falcon @W.11 @Zarvan @Slav Defence @mafiya @S.U.R.B. @RescueRanger @qamar1990 @PWFI @Pakistanisage @Windjammer @LoveIcon @KingMamba @DESERT FIGHTER @chauvunist @JonAsad @Jessica_L @RazPaK @Imran Khan @cb4 @Darth Vader @Developereo @Abu Zolfiqar @A.Rafay @Osama Ali1996 @Muhammad Omar @Armstrong @VCheng
@Aeronaut @WebMaster @Emmie @Jungibaaz @Manticore @Fulcrum15 @Chak Bamu @Akheilos @Tameem @Jon Snow
@Abu Nasar @salman108 @slapshot @RAMPAGE @EyanKhan @Men in Green @HttpError @genmirajborgza786 @secretservice @Aslan @MastanKhan @chauvunist @ajpirzada @hasnain0099 @saiyan0321 @Fracker @dexter @F.O.X @Cheetah786 and all members

Reactions: Like Like:
46


----------



## Zarvan

Devil Soul said:


> *My bro have been asked to report to Wana & is already on his way ... Please pray for him ....PAKISTAN ZINDABAD *
> @Jaanbaz @Abu Nasar @p(-)0ENiX @batmannow @BATMAN @Spring Onion @Leader @HRK @Luftwaffe @dexter @ghazaliy2k @secretservice @Marshmallow @air marshal @airmarshal @AUz @Counter-Errorist @Marshmallow @Raja.Pakistani @Bezerk @Stealth @Jf Thunder @Rajput_Pakistani @Informant @Fracker @rockstar08 @ZYXW @Umair Nawaz @Hyperion @Jazzbot @Aether @Secur @farhanalee7 @balixd @danish falcon @W.11 @Zarvan @Slav Defence @mafiya @S.U.R.B. @RescueRanger @qamar1990 @PWFI @Pakistanisage @Windjammer @LoveIcon @KingMamba @DESERT FIGHTER @chauvunist @JonAsad @Jessica_L @RazPaK @Imran Khan @cb4 @Darth Vader @Developereo @Abu Zolfiqar @A.Rafay @Osama Ali1996 @Muhammad Omar @Armstrong @VCheng
> @Aeronaut @WebMaster @Emmie @Jungibaaz @Manticore @Fulcrum15 @Chak Bamu @Akheilos @Tameem @Jon Snow
> @Abu Nasar @salman108 @slapshot @RAMPAGE @EyanKhan @Men in Green @HttpError @genmirajborgza786 @secretservice @Aslan @MastanKhan @chauvunist @ajpirzada @hasnain0099 @saiyan0321 @Fracker @dexter @F.O.X and all members


I hope he remains safe and sound and return backs safe

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fracker

Devil Soul said:


> *My bro have been asked to report to Wana & is already on his way ... Please pray for him ....PAKISTAN ZINDABAD *
> @Jaanbaz @Abu Nasar @p(-)0ENiX @batmannow @BATMAN @Spring Onion @Leader @HRK @Luftwaffe @dexter @ghazaliy2k @secretservice @Marshmallow @air marshal @airmarshal @AUz @Counter-Errorist @Marshmallow @Raja.Pakistani @Bezerk @Stealth @Jf Thunder @Rajput_Pakistani @Informant @Fracker @rockstar08 @ZYXW @Umair Nawaz @Hyperion @Jazzbot @Aether @Secur @farhanalee7 @balixd @danish falcon @W.11 @Zarvan @Slav Defence @mafiya @S.U.R.B. @RescueRanger @qamar1990 @PWFI @Pakistanisage @Windjammer @LoveIcon @KingMamba @DESERT FIGHTER @chauvunist @JonAsad @Jessica_L @RazPaK @Imran Khan @cb4 @Darth Vader @Developereo @Abu Zolfiqar @A.Rafay @Osama Ali1996 @Muhammad Omar @Armstrong @VCheng
> @Aeronaut @WebMaster @Emmie @Jungibaaz @Manticore @Fulcrum15 @Chak Bamu @Akheilos @Tameem @Jon Snow
> @Abu Nasar @salman108 @slapshot @RAMPAGE @EyanKhan @Men in Green @HttpError @genmirajborgza786 @secretservice @Aslan @MastanKhan @chauvunist @ajpirzada @hasnain0099 @saiyan0321 @Fracker @dexter @F.O.X and all members




May Allah protect him, and give Whole Pakistan victory over these terrorists. Ameen.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarrar Alvi

foxbat said:


> Why hasnt the same been made public or any evidence provided to international community etc ?


STFU indian kid the proof was given to ur previous Dummy PM manmohan chutya with document evidence and live training videos of BLA under supervision of RAW operatives near Jalalabad so do better research before u defend ur coward agency ... koi b mun utha ka apni chawal agency ko defend krna aa jata hai Pakistani thread pa

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## saiyan0321

Devil Soul said:


> *My bro have been asked to report to Wana & is already on his way ... Please pray for him ....PAKISTAN ZINDABAD *
> @Jaanbaz @Abu Nasar @p(-)0ENiX @batmannow @BATMAN @Spring Onion @Leader @HRK @Luftwaffe @dexter @ghazaliy2k @secretservice @Marshmallow @air marshal @airmarshal @AUz @Counter-Errorist @Marshmallow @Raja.Pakistani @Bezerk @Stealth @Jf Thunder @Rajput_Pakistani @Informant @Fracker @rockstar08 @ZYXW @Umair Nawaz @Hyperion @Jazzbot @Aether @Secur @farhanalee7 @balixd @danish falcon @W.11 @Zarvan @Slav Defence @mafiya @S.U.R.B. @RescueRanger @qamar1990 @PWFI @Pakistanisage @Windjammer @LoveIcon @KingMamba @DESERT FIGHTER @chauvunist @JonAsad @Jessica_L @RazPaK @Imran Khan @cb4 @Darth Vader @Developereo @Abu Zolfiqar @A.Rafay @Osama Ali1996 @Muhammad Omar @Armstrong @VCheng
> @Aeronaut @WebMaster @Emmie @Jungibaaz @Manticore @Fulcrum15 @Chak Bamu @Akheilos @Tameem @Jon Snow
> @Abu Nasar @salman108 @slapshot @RAMPAGE @EyanKhan @Men in Green @HttpError @genmirajborgza786 @secretservice @Aslan @MastanKhan @chauvunist @ajpirzada @hasnain0099 @saiyan0321 @Fracker @dexter @F.O.X and all members




I pray that your brother would come back home in good health. I pray that your brother would come back victorious bearing the pride of the nation behind him. I pray that your brother helps kill these monstrous terrorists and finishes them all and i pray above all that your brother would make the nation more proud then it already is of him. 

I am proud of your brother man. We need men like them who go to the plains of hell to hunt these animals down. May he return back victorious and makes us all proud.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aslan

Devil Soul said:


> *My bro have been asked to report to Wana & is already on his way ... Please pray for him ....PAKISTAN ZINDABAD *


May Allah protect all our brothers, and guide them through this rough terrain, and may he give you guys sabar. Tell ur brother we will all be praying for him and our other brothers InshAllah.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## saiyan0321

May Allah be with him,you, your family and with every soldier out there fighting for us all and with their families.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rain

Devil Soul said:


> *My bro have been asked to report to Wana & is already on his way ... Please pray for him ....PAKISTAN ZINDABAD *
> @Jaanbaz @Abu Nasar @p(-)0ENiX @batmannow @BATMAN @Spring Onion @Leader @HRK @Luftwaffe @dexter @ghazaliy2k @secretservice @Marshmallow @air marshal @airmarshal @AUz @Counter-Errorist @Marshmallow @Raja.Pakistani @Bezerk @Stealth @Jf Thunder @Rajput_Pakistani @Informant @Fracker @rockstar08 @ZYXW @Umair Nawaz @Hyperion @Jazzbot @Aether @Secur @farhanalee7 @balixd @danish falcon @W.11 @Zarvan @Slav Defence @mafiya @S.U.R.B. @RescueRanger @qamar1990 @PWFI @Pakistanisage @Windjammer @LoveIcon @KingMamba @DESERT FIGHTER @chauvunist @JonAsad @Jessica_L @RazPaK @Imran Khan @cb4 @Darth Vader @Developereo @Abu Zolfiqar @A.Rafay @Osama Ali1996 @Muhammad Omar @Armstrong @VCheng
> @Aeronaut @WebMaster @Emmie @Jungibaaz @Manticore @Fulcrum15 @Chak Bamu @Akheilos @Tameem @Jon Snow
> @Abu Nasar @salman108 @slapshot @RAMPAGE @EyanKhan @Men in Green @HttpError @genmirajborgza786 @secretservice @Aslan @MastanKhan @chauvunist @ajpirzada @hasnain0099 @saiyan0321 @Fracker @dexter @F.O.X and all members



One more Lion out to hunt Talibans. Good luck my Lion.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## F.O.X

foxbat said:


> Why hasnt the same been made public or any evidence provided to international community etc ?


The Proof has been given countless time , last time your ambassador was handed with Transcripts , Terrorist Account details back linking to Indian sources , Phone conversations , photographs of Indian diplomatic staff with knows BLA terrorists , and few other things , you ambassador assured that he will take it to the PM .. but once he landed in Delhi all that evidence was lost in smoke . why do you think our foreign office says that sufficient evidence has been provided to Indian ??


----------



## chauvunist

Devil Soul said:


> *My bro have been asked to report to Wana & is already on his way ... Please pray for him ....PAKISTAN ZINDABAD *
> @Jaanbaz @Abu Nasar @p(-)0ENiX @batmannow @BATMAN @Spring Onion @Leader @HRK @Luftwaffe @dexter @ghazaliy2k @secretservice @Marshmallow @air marshal @airmarshal @AUz @Counter-Errorist @Marshmallow @Raja.Pakistani @Bezerk @Stealth @Jf Thunder @Rajput_Pakistani @Informant @Fracker @rockstar08 @ZYXW @Umair Nawaz @Hyperion @Jazzbot @Aether @Secur @farhanalee7 @balixd @danish falcon @W.11 @Zarvan @Slav Defence @mafiya @S.U.R.B. @RescueRanger @qamar1990 @PWFI @Pakistanisage @Windjammer @LoveIcon @KingMamba @DESERT FIGHTER @chauvunist @JonAsad @Jessica_L @RazPaK @Imran Khan @cb4 @Darth Vader @Developereo @Abu Zolfiqar @A.Rafay @Osama Ali1996 @Muhammad Omar @Armstrong @VCheng
> @Aeronaut @WebMaster @Emmie @Jungibaaz @Manticore @Fulcrum15 @Chak Bamu @Akheilos @Tameem @Jon Snow
> @Abu Nasar @salman108 @slapshot @RAMPAGE @EyanKhan @Men in Green @HttpError @genmirajborgza786 @secretservice @Aslan @MastanKhan @chauvunist @ajpirzada @hasnain0099 @saiyan0321 @Fracker @dexter @F.O.X and all members




May Almighty Allah Keep him safe along with our rest of Soldiers and may he returns Victorous...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## EyanKhan

Devil Soul said:


> My bro have been asked to report to Wana & is already on his way ... Please pray for him ....PAKISTAN ZINDABAD


May Allah keep him safe and help him

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Devil Soul said:


> *My bro have been asked to report to Wana & is already on his way ... Please pray for him ....PAKISTAN ZINDABAD *
> @Jaanbaz @Abu Nasar @p(-)0ENiX @batmannow @BATMAN @Spring Onion @Leader @HRK @Luftwaffe @dexter @ghazaliy2k @secretservice @Marshmallow @air marshal @airmarshal @AUz @Counter-Errorist @Marshmallow @Raja.Pakistani @Bezerk @Stealth @Jf Thunder @Rajput_Pakistani @Informant @Fracker @rockstar08 @ZYXW @Umair Nawaz @Hyperion @Jazzbot @Aether @Secur @farhanalee7 @balixd @danish falcon @W.11 @Zarvan @Slav Defence @mafiya @S.U.R.B. @RescueRanger @qamar1990 @PWFI @Pakistanisage @Windjammer @LoveIcon @KingMamba @DESERT FIGHTER @chauvunist @JonAsad @Jessica_L @RazPaK @Imran Khan @cb4 @Darth Vader @Developereo @Abu Zolfiqar @A.Rafay @Osama Ali1996 @Muhammad Omar @Armstrong @VCheng
> @Aeronaut @WebMaster @Emmie @Jungibaaz @Manticore @Fulcrum15 @Chak Bamu @Akheilos @Tameem @Jon Snow
> @Abu Nasar @salman108 @slapshot @RAMPAGE @EyanKhan @Men in Green @HttpError @genmirajborgza786 @secretservice @Aslan @MastanKhan @chauvunist @ajpirzada @hasnain0099 @saiyan0321 @Fracker @dexter @F.O.X and all members


Give our regards to the Taliban scum, right between the eyes, God speed and safe home coming. !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Developereo

Devil Soul said:


> *My bro have been asked to report to Wana & is already on his way ... Please pray for him ....PAKISTAN ZINDABAD *



Our best hopes, wishes and support go with him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

Devil Soul said:


> *My bro have been asked to report to Wana & is already on his way ... Please pray for him ....PAKISTAN ZINDABAD*


I wish him best of luck and may have he successful in the test of Jihad. May Allah help him in this noble job

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

Devil Soul said:


> *My bro have been asked to report to Wana & is already on his way ... Please pray for him ....PAKISTAN ZINDABAD *
> @Jaanbaz @Abu Nasar @p(-)0ENiX @batmannow @BATMAN @Spring Onion @Leader @HRK @Luftwaffe @dexter @ghazaliy2k @secretservice @Marshmallow @air marshal @airmarshal @AUz @Counter-Errorist @Marshmallow @Raja.Pakistani @Bezerk @Stealth @Jf Thunder @Rajput_Pakistani @Informant @Fracker @rockstar08 @ZYXW @Umair Nawaz @Hyperion @Jazzbot @Aether @Secur @farhanalee7 @balixd @danish falcon @W.11 @Zarvan @Slav Defence @mafiya @S.U.R.B. @RescueRanger @qamar1990 @PWFI @Pakistanisage @Windjammer @LoveIcon @KingMamba @DESERT FIGHTER @chauvunist @JonAsad @Jessica_L @RazPaK @Imran Khan @cb4 @Darth Vader @Developereo @Abu Zolfiqar @A.Rafay @Osama Ali1996 @Muhammad Omar @Armstrong @VCheng
> @Aeronaut @WebMaster @Emmie @Jungibaaz @Manticore @Fulcrum15 @Chak Bamu @Akheilos @Tameem @Jon Snow
> @Abu Nasar @salman108 @slapshot @RAMPAGE @EyanKhan @Men in Green @HttpError @genmirajborgza786 @secretservice @Aslan @MastanKhan @chauvunist @ajpirzada @hasnain0099 @saiyan0321 @Fracker @dexter @F.O.X and all members



May Allah protect him- Nasrun Minal Allahi Wa Fathun Qareeb-

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

Devil Soul said:


> *My bro have been asked to report to Wana & is already on his way ... Please pray for him ....PAKISTAN ZINDABAD *
> @Jaanbaz @Abu Nasar @p(-)0ENiX @batmannow @BATMAN @Spring Onion @Leader @HRK @Luftwaffe @dexter @ghazaliy2k @secretservice @Marshmallow @air marshal @airmarshal @AUz @Counter-Errorist @Marshmallow @Raja.Pakistani @Bezerk @Stealth @Jf Thunder @Rajput_Pakistani @Informant @Fracker @rockstar08 @ZYXW @Umair Nawaz @Hyperion @Jazzbot @Aether @Secur @farhanalee7 @balixd @danish falcon @W.11 @Zarvan @Slav Defence @mafiya @S.U.R.B. @RescueRanger @qamar1990 @PWFI @Pakistanisage @Windjammer @LoveIcon @KingMamba @DESERT FIGHTER @chauvunist @JonAsad @Jessica_L @RazPaK @Imran Khan @cb4 @Darth Vader @Developereo @Abu Zolfiqar @A.Rafay @Osama Ali1996 @Muhammad Omar @Armstrong @VCheng
> @Aeronaut @WebMaster @Emmie @Jungibaaz @Manticore @Fulcrum15 @Chak Bamu @Akheilos @Tameem @Jon Snow
> @Abu Nasar @salman108 @slapshot @RAMPAGE @EyanKhan @Men in Green @HttpError @genmirajborgza786 @secretservice @Aslan @MastanKhan @chauvunist @ajpirzada @hasnain0099 @saiyan0321 @Fracker @dexter @F.O.X and all members


Good luck to your brother! May ALLAH protect him!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

Devil Soul said:


> My bro have been asked to report to Wana & is already on his way ... Please pray for him ....PAKISTAN ZINDABAD



May God keep him safe, and give him the strength of mind, body and soul to do his sworn duty.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

and all other soldiers!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Men in Green

Devil Soul said:


> *My bro have been asked to report to Wana & is already on his way ... Please pray for him ....PAKISTAN ZINDABAD *
> @Jaanbaz @Abu Nasar @p(-)0ENiX @batmannow @BATMAN @Spring Onion @Leader @HRK @Luftwaffe @dexter @ghazaliy2k @secretservice @Marshmallow @air marshal @airmarshal @AUz @Counter-Errorist @Marshmallow @Raja.Pakistani @Bezerk @Stealth @Jf Thunder @Rajput_Pakistani @Informant @Fracker @rockstar08 @ZYXW @Umair Nawaz @Hyperion @Jazzbot @Aether @Secur @farhanalee7 @balixd @danish falcon @W.11 @Zarvan @Slav Defence @mafiya @S.U.R.B. @RescueRanger @qamar1990 @PWFI @Pakistanisage @Windjammer @LoveIcon @KingMamba @DESERT FIGHTER @chauvunist @JonAsad @Jessica_L @RazPaK @Imran Khan @cb4 @Darth Vader @Developereo @Abu Zolfiqar @A.Rafay @Osama Ali1996 @Muhammad Omar @Armstrong @VCheng
> @Aeronaut @WebMaster @Emmie @Jungibaaz @Manticore @Fulcrum15 @Chak Bamu @Akheilos @Tameem @Jon Snow
> @Abu Nasar @salman108 @slapshot @RAMPAGE @EyanKhan @Men in Green @HttpError @genmirajborgza786 @secretservice @Aslan @MastanKhan @chauvunist @ajpirzada @hasnain0099 @saiyan0321 @Fracker @dexter @F.O.X and all members



May God Bless Him and Protect Him.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Riseup

Wish : Allah will take best work from your brother in His way and your brother will trully ZARB-AZAB on TTP, and back as GHAZI - Aamin.



Devil Soul said:


> *My bro have been asked to report to Wana & is already on his way ... Please pray for him ....PAKISTAN ZINDABAD *
> @Jaanbaz @Abu Nasar @p(-)0ENiX @batmannow @BATMAN @Spring Onion @Leader @HRK @Luftwaffe @dexter @ghazaliy2k @secretservice @Marshmallow @air marshal @airmarshal @AUz @Counter-Errorist @Marshmallow @Raja.Pakistani @Bezerk @Stealth @Jf Thunder @Rajput_Pakistani @Informant @Fracker @rockstar08 @ZYXW @Umair Nawaz @Hyperion @Jazzbot @Aether @Secur @farhanalee7 @balixd @danish falcon @W.11 @Zarvan @Slav Defence @mafiya @S.U.R.B. @RescueRanger @qamar1990 @PWFI @Pakistanisage @Windjammer @LoveIcon @KingMamba @DESERT FIGHTER @chauvunist @JonAsad @Jessica_L @RazPaK @Imran Khan @cb4 @Darth Vader @Developereo @Abu Zolfiqar @A.Rafay @Osama Ali1996 @Muhammad Omar @Armstrong @VCheng
> @Aeronaut @WebMaster @Emmie @Jungibaaz @Manticore @Fulcrum15 @Chak Bamu @Akheilos @Tameem @Jon Snow
> @Abu Nasar @salman108 @slapshot @RAMPAGE @EyanKhan @Men in Green @HttpError @genmirajborgza786 @secretservice @Aslan @MastanKhan @chauvunist @ajpirzada @hasnain0099 @saiyan0321 @Fracker @dexter @F.O.X and all members

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

Devil Soul said:


> My bro have been asked to report to Wana & is already on his way ... Please pray for him ....PAKISTAN ZINDABAD




Masha-Allah. May Allah be with him and Pak Army, may many tali-b@rdards will be sent to hell by your brother's hands.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

Devil Soul said:


> My bro have been asked to report to Wana & is already on his way ... Please pray for him ....PAKISTAN ZINDABAD



It's definitely great honer that he got the chance to serve nation. Ask him shoot as many p!gs as he can. May God protect our soldiers and bless them with victory.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Emmie

Devil Soul said:


> *My bro have been asked to report to Wana & is already on his way ... Please pray for him ....PAKISTAN ZINDABAD *
> @Jaanbaz @Abu Nasar @p(-)0ENiX @batmannow @BATMAN @Spring Onion @Leader @HRK @Luftwaffe @dexter @ghazaliy2k @secretservice @Marshmallow @air marshal @airmarshal @AUz @Counter-Errorist @Marshmallow @Raja.Pakistani @Bezerk @Stealth @Jf Thunder @Rajput_Pakistani @Informant @Fracker @rockstar08 @ZYXW @Umair Nawaz @Hyperion @Jazzbot @Aether @Secur @farhanalee7 @balixd @danish falcon @W.11 @Zarvan @Slav Defence @mafiya @S.U.R.B. @RescueRanger @qamar1990 @PWFI @Pakistanisage @Windjammer @LoveIcon @KingMamba @DESERT FIGHTER @chauvunist @JonAsad @Jessica_L @RazPaK @Imran Khan @cb4 @Darth Vader @Developereo @Abu Zolfiqar @A.Rafay @Osama Ali1996 @Muhammad Omar @Armstrong @VCheng
> @Aeronaut @WebMaster @Emmie @Jungibaaz @Manticore @Fulcrum15 @Chak Bamu @Akheilos @Tameem @Jon Snow
> @Abu Nasar @salman108 @slapshot @RAMPAGE @EyanKhan @Men in Green @HttpError @genmirajborgza786 @secretservice @Aslan @MastanKhan @chauvunist @ajpirzada @hasnain0099 @saiyan0321 @Fracker @dexter @F.O.X @Cheetah786 and all members



He's going for a sacred cause and In Sha Allah he'll come back on the ball with a good looking medal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## foxbat

F.O.X said:


> The Proof has been given countless time , last time you ambassador was handed with Transcripts , Terrorist Account details back linking to Indian sources , Phone conversations , photographs of Indian diplomatic staff with knows BLA terrorists , and few other things , you ambassador assured that he will take it to the PM .. but once he landed in Delhi all that evidence was lost in smoke . why do you think our foreign office says that sufficient evidence has been provided to Indian ??


Why hasnt that so called evidence made public ? Probably because there is none except the likes of smokescreen created recently about the medicines found on Karachi attackers (that later turned out was legally imported and sold in Pakistan) or some earlier nonsense about uncircumcised terrorist bodies found in Pakistani COIN Ops



Zarrar Alvi said:


> STFU indian kid the proof was given to ur previous Dummy PM manmohan chutya with document evidence and live training videos of BLA under supervision of RAW operatives near Jalalabad so do better research before u defend ur coward agency ... koi b mun utha ka apni chawal agency ko defend krna aa jata hai Pakistani thread pa


@Chak Bamu


----------



## slapshot

Devil Soul said:


> *My bro have been asked to report to Wana & is already on his way ... Please pray for him ....PAKISTAN ZINDABAD *
> @Jaanbaz @Abu Nasar @p(-)0ENiX @batmannow @BATMAN @Spring Onion @Leader @HRK @Luftwaffe @dexter @ghazaliy2k @secretservice @Marshmallow @air marshal @airmarshal @AUz @Counter-Errorist @Marshmallow @Raja.Pakistani @Bezerk @Stealth @Jf Thunder @Rajput_Pakistani @Informant @Fracker @rockstar08 @ZYXW @Umair Nawaz @Hyperion @Jazzbot @Aether @Secur @farhanalee7 @balixd @danish falcon @W.11 @Zarvan @Slav Defence @mafiya @S.U.R.B. @RescueRanger @qamar1990 @PWFI @Pakistanisage @Windjammer @LoveIcon @KingMamba @DESERT FIGHTER @chauvunist @JonAsad @Jessica_L @RazPaK @Imran Khan @cb4 @Darth Vader @Developereo @Abu Zolfiqar @A.Rafay @Osama Ali1996 @Muhammad Omar @Armstrong @VCheng
> @Aeronaut @WebMaster @Emmie @Jungibaaz @Manticore @Fulcrum15 @Chak Bamu @Akheilos @Tameem @Jon Snow
> @Abu Nasar @salman108 @slapshot @RAMPAGE @EyanKhan @Men in Green @HttpError @genmirajborgza786 @secretservice @Aslan @MastanKhan @chauvunist @ajpirzada @hasnain0099 @saiyan0321 @Fracker @dexter @F.O.X @Cheetah786 and all members


May Allah keep him safe and sound

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## foxbat

Devil Soul said:


> *My bro have been asked to report to Wana & is already on his way ... Please pray for him ....PAKISTAN ZINDABAD *



Don't worry. He will return victorious. And will kick the Taliban a$$ all the way to Kingdom come.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tameem

@Devil Soul 
Inshallah he will return Victorious!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RAMPAGE

Devil Soul said:


> *My bro have been asked to report to Wana & is already on his way *


Godspeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

Breaking News:


27xmilitants killed:GEO REPORTING

Source:ISPR


----------



## Mugwop

Devil Soul said:


> *My bro have been asked to report to Wana & is already on his way ... Please pray for him ....PAKISTAN ZINDABAD *
> @Jaanbaz @Abu Nasar @p(-)0ENiX @batmannow @BATMAN @Spring Onion @Leader @HRK @Luftwaffe @dexter @ghazaliy2k @secretservice @Marshmallow @air marshal @airmarshal @AUz @Counter-Errorist @Marshmallow @Raja.Pakistani @Bezerk @Stealth @Jf Thunder @Rajput_Pakistani @Informant @Fracker @rockstar08 @ZYXW @Umair Nawaz @Hyperion @Jazzbot @Aether @Secur @farhanalee7 @balixd @danish falcon @W.11 @Zarvan @Slav Defence @mafiya @S.U.R.B. @RescueRanger @qamar1990 @PWFI @Pakistanisage @Windjammer @LoveIcon @KingMamba @DESERT FIGHTER @chauvunist @JonAsad @Jessica_L @RazPaK @Imran Khan @cb4 @Darth Vader @Developereo @Abu Zolfiqar @A.Rafay @Osama Ali1996 @Muhammad Omar @Armstrong @VCheng
> @Aeronaut @WebMaster @Emmie @Jungibaaz @Manticore @Fulcrum15 @Chak Bamu @Akheilos @Tameem @Jon Snow
> @Abu Nasar @salman108 @slapshot @RAMPAGE @EyanKhan @Men in Green @HttpError @genmirajborgza786 @secretservice @Aslan @MastanKhan @chauvunist @ajpirzada @hasnain0099 @saiyan0321 @Fracker @dexter @F.O.X @Cheetah786 and all members



I wish you and your brother all the best.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

@Devil Soul

InshAllah he will return victorious

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PWFI

Devil Soul said:


> *My bro have been asked to report to Wana & is already on his way ... Please pray for him ....PAKISTAN ZINDABAD *
> @Jaanbaz @Abu Nasar @p(-)0ENiX @batmannow @BATMAN @Spring Onion @Leader @HRK @Luftwaffe @dexter @ghazaliy2k @secretservice @Marshmallow @air marshal @airmarshal @AUz @Counter-Errorist @Marshmallow @Raja.Pakistani @Bezerk @Stealth @Jf Thunder @Rajput_Pakistani @Informant @Fracker @rockstar08 @ZYXW @Umair Nawaz @Hyperion @Jazzbot @Aether @Secur @farhanalee7 @balixd @danish falcon @W.11 @Zarvan @Slav Defence @mafiya @S.U.R.B. @RescueRanger @qamar1990 @PWFI @Pakistanisage @Windjammer @LoveIcon @KingMamba @DESERT FIGHTER @chauvunist @JonAsad @Jessica_L @RazPaK @Imran Khan @cb4 @Darth Vader @Developereo @Abu Zolfiqar @A.Rafay @Osama Ali1996 @Muhammad Omar @Armstrong @VCheng
> @Aeronaut @WebMaster @Emmie @Jungibaaz @Manticore @Fulcrum15 @Chak Bamu @Akheilos @Tameem @Jon Snow
> @Abu Nasar @salman108 @slapshot @RAMPAGE @EyanKhan @Men in Green @HttpError @genmirajborgza786 @secretservice @Aslan @MastanKhan @chauvunist @ajpirzada @hasnain0099 @saiyan0321 @Fracker @dexter @F.O.X @Cheetah786 and all members


It's ALLAH swt gift to your familly, that your brother have this honnor to be part of Zarb-e-Azb, may ALLAH swt keep him safe, in cha ALLAH.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F.O.X

foxbat said:


> Why hasnt that so called evidence made public ? Probably because there is none except the likes of smokescreen created recently about the medicines found on Karachi attackers (that later turned out was legally imported and sold in Pakistan) or some earlier nonsense about uncircumcised terrorist bodies found in Pakistani COIN Ops
> 
> 
> @Chak Bamu


Have you Made the evidence again Hafiz Saeed Public ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

Devil Soul said:


> *My bro have been asked to report to Wana & is already on his way ... Please pray for him ....PAKISTAN ZINDABAD *



Good luck to your brother! May Allah protect him and grant him the honor to send some talibastards to him for justice. Victory is near.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iPhone

foxbat said:


> Why hasnt that so called evidence made public?



Because the current pak gov't's policy, as well as last gov't, is to seek good relations with india. And the current Pak gov't has upped the ante in that regards, as Nawaz not only is focusing on cordial relations with India but also business oriented ones. 

With that in mind, it's totally against the Pakistani gov't's foreign and national policy to accuse India publicly of any terrorism inside Pakistan or being an accessory to any rogue terrorist group working against Pakistan, even if the proof is staring them in the eyes. So yes, India does have a leg up on Pakistan in that regards.


----------



## qamar1990

Devil Soul said:


> *My bro have been asked to report to Wana & is already on his way ... Please pray for him ....PAKISTAN ZINDABAD *
> @Jaanbaz @Abu Nasar @p(-)0ENiX @batmannow @BATMAN @Spring Onion @Leader @HRK @Luftwaffe @dexter @ghazaliy2k @secretservice @Marshmallow @air marshal @airmarshal @AUz @Counter-Errorist @Marshmallow @Raja.Pakistani @Bezerk @Stealth @Jf Thunder @Rajput_Pakistani @Informant @Fracker @rockstar08 @ZYXW @Umair Nawaz @Hyperion @Jazzbot @Aether @Secur @farhanalee7 @balixd @danish falcon @W.11 @Zarvan @Slav Defence @mafiya @S.U.R.B. @RescueRanger @qamar1990 @PWFI @Pakistanisage @Windjammer @LoveIcon @KingMamba @DESERT FIGHTER @chauvunist @JonAsad @Jessica_L @RazPaK @Imran Khan @cb4 @Darth Vader @Developereo @Abu Zolfiqar @A.Rafay @Osama Ali1996 @Muhammad Omar @Armstrong @VCheng
> @Aeronaut @WebMaster @Emmie @Jungibaaz @Manticore @Fulcrum15 @Chak Bamu @Akheilos @Tameem @Jon Snow
> @Abu Nasar @salman108 @slapshot @RAMPAGE @EyanKhan @Men in Green @HttpError @genmirajborgza786 @secretservice @Aslan @MastanKhan @chauvunist @ajpirzada @hasnain0099 @saiyan0321 @Fracker @dexter @F.O.X @Cheetah786 and all members


may allah protect your brother, may he kill many terrorist pigs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Side-Winder

N. Waziristan: Two FC personnel martyred in suicide blast (Dunya news tweet)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarrar Alvi

Side-Winder said:


> N. Waziristan: Two FC personnel martyred in suicide blast (Dunya news tweet)


yea that was near Hospital for IDPs they tried to target the hospital


----------



## Dubious

Side-Winder said:


> N. Waziristan: Two FC personnel martyred in suicide blast (Dunya news tweet)


Inna lillahi wa inna ilayhi rajeeoon


----------



## Dubious

F.O.X said:


> Have you Made the evidence again Hafiz Saeed Public ?


Bro stop feeding the troll report him!


----------



## TheFlyingPretzel

Marwat Khan Lodhi said:


> *An Eyewitness Account of Pakistan's War in North Waziristan*
> *Sailab Mehsud*
> 
> Amid indications that a major military offensive was going to unfold, I attempted to slip into the North Waziristan tribal region earlier this month.
> 
> I wanted to report on what really goes on during a military operation in Pakistan's northwestern Federally Administered Tribal Areas, located along the border with Afghanistan, which are often inaccessible to local and foreign journalists because of security conditions and government restrictions.
> 
> As I expected, soldiers manning one of the first checkposts outside the northwestern Pakistani city of Bannu stopped me from going to Mir Ali, the first major town in North Waziristan, some 40 kilometers west of Bannu.
> 
> They told me that they cannot let me go into a war zone because they will not be able to provide security, and if I am killed the army will be criticized inside the country and internationally.
> 
> This forced me and a couple of local journalist friends to sneak into North Waziristan on June 10. We stayed in a small village near Mir Ali for two days, and then moved into North Waziristan's administrative center, Miran Shah, 25 kilometers west of Mir Ali.
> 
> On June 15, our fifth day in North Waziristan, the government announced the formal beginning of a "comprehensive operation" against militants in the mountainous region. Security forces imposed a round-the-clock curfew, and so we were forced to stay in a village close to the town of Miran Shah.
> 
> We observed the first five days of "Operation Zarb-e-Azb," named by the army after a sword belonging to the Prophet Muhammad.
> 
> For years, Islamabad resisted calls by Washington and its allies to cleanse the region of the Afghan Taliban, Al-Qaeda, and an assortment of Central Asian militants who had carved out a sanctuary in North Waziristan.
> 
> The current operation, however, has so far failed to convince North Waziristan's residents that Islamabad is sincere or capable of ridding the region from local and foreign extremists. For them, the offensive only represents unspeakable misery and suffering.
> 
> The operation was apparently concentrated in a 60-kilometer stretch between Mir Ali and the village of Datta Khel, west of Miran Shah. Pakistani troops were visible everywhere in this region, but more surprising was the presence of Taliban who appeared to be unaffected by the military operation and were visible everywhere.
> 
> On June 17, the seventh day of our stay in North Waziristan, we decided to move west to try to cross into neighboring South Waziristan through Shawal, an alpine region that joins the the two parts of Waziristan.
> 
> The local Taliban offered to provide protection, and we traveled with them. Again the Taliban were present everywhere, and they had even established checkposts on some of the roads. It is safe to say that the territory between Datta Khel and Shawal, a 60- kilometer road journey, was more or less controlled by the Taliban because there were no troops and no government presence.
> 
> Shawal, a series of remote, forested valleys that spans the border between Afghanistan and Pakistan, is completely controlled by Taliban factions that are active in the two countries.
> 
> The Taliban told us that their fighters were ready to join Hafiz Gul Bahadar and Maulvi Sadiq Noor, two prominent Taliban leaders in North Waziristan, if they decided to resist the Pakistani army offensive in the region.
> 
> Contrary to what is reported in Pakistani and Western press about North Waziristan, we saw no evidence of Central Asian militants associated with the Islamic Movement of Uzbekistan, or Arabs loyal to Al-Qaeda.
> 
> We tried hard to probe the impact of Pakistani air strikes. In interviews with dozens of North Waziristan residents, including those in villages targeted by sorties, it became apparent that few militants were killed in the aerial bombing strikes, and most victims were civilians.
> 
> The Pakistani army claims to have killed nearly 400 militants in North Waziristan in air strikes that began on May 21.
> 
> The humanitarian crisis inside North Waziristan is largely hidden from the outside world. So far, nearly half a million residents have fled the offensive. Some have moved west into the southeastern Afghan provinces of Khost and Paktika, while others have gone east to Bannu and other regions in Pakistan.
> 
> The massive displacement makes North Waziristan civilians the main losers in the Pakistani offensive. "This situation is deteriorating fast," Shadim Khan, a tribal leader, told RFE/RL's Radio Mashaal. "You can see the misery written on everyone's face here."
> http://gandhara.rferl.org/content/no.../25432114.html



The time of reckoning for Hafiz Gul Bahadur's band of criminals will come too.


----------



## Stealth



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SMC

foxbat said:


> Why hasnt that so called evidence made public ? Probably because there is none except the likes of smokescreen created recently about the medicines found on Karachi attackers (that later turned out was legally imported and sold in Pakistan) or some earlier nonsense about uncircumcised terrorist bodies found in Pakistani COIN Ops
> 
> 
> @Chak Bamu



So let's see here. You guys talk about Pakistan making the evidence public. Yet all your "evidence" against ISI remains confidential, and we're supposed to believe your stories about ISI supporting xyz. It's not hard to figure out then that the only states that lap up officially to your stories are Afghanistan and Israel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gryphon

Operation *Zarb-e-Azb* Update:

*15 June 2014 *(150 terrorists killed | 3 soldiers injured | 1 civilian killed, 1 injured)

=> 140 terrorists ,mostly Uzbeks, were killed when PAF jets targeted 8 militant hideouts in Degan & Boya areas of Dattakhel Tehsil.
Source: ISPR

=> Three soldiers were injured in an IED explosion followed by firing by terrorists in Mir Ali Tehsil.
Sources: ISPR / Dawn

=> 7 fleeing terrorists were killed on the outskirts of Mir Ali while as In a separate sniper action by Special Service Group 3 terrorists were killed, while laying IEDs close to Miranshah. Source: ISPR

=> In Miranshah, security forces opened fire at civilians for violating the curfew. One civilian was killed and another suffered injuries. Source: Dawn

*16 June 2014* (37 terrorists killed | 8 soldiers martyred, 4 others injured)

=> Airstrikes targeted six militant hideouts in Shawal area killing 27 terrorists. Source: AP

=> 6 soldiers embraced martyrdom while 3 were injured due to an IED explosion between Afghan border and Ghulam Khan Tehsil of NWA. Source: ISPR

=> In Mir Ali, 7 Terrorists were killed in exchange of fire when trying to flee from cordoned off area. 2 soldiers also embraced martyrdom. Sources: ISPR / Dawn

=> 3 terrorists were killed while fleeing from the cordoned off area in Miranshah. 1 soldier got injured in exchange of fire. Source:ISPR

*17 June 2014* (25 terrorists killed)

=> Around Hasokhel area of Mir Ali, 6 Terrorist’s hideouts including a training camp and an IED making factory were destroyed in airstrikes by jet aircraft. 25 terrorists were killed. Source: ISPR

*18 June 2014* (15 terrorists killed)

=> 15 terrorists were killed in Zartatangi mountain heights (east of Miranshah) by Army's Cobra gunship helicopters when they were spotted. Source: ISPR

*19 June 2014** (8 terrorists killed)

=> In sniper action, 8 Uzbek terrorists were killed around Miranshah while planting IEDs on Miranshah - Mir Ali road. Source: ISPR

*20 June 2014* (12 terrorists killed)

=> 3 terrorist hideouts in Qutab Khel area (on the outskirts of Miranshah) were destroyed by Army's Cobra gunship helicopters. 12 Terrorists including foreigners were killed. Source: ISPR

*21 June 2014* (20 terrorists killed)

=> At 5:00 a.m., Pakistani fighter jets targeted 3 terrorist hideouts in Hassu Khel area of North Waziristan Agency killing 20 terrorists. Source: ISPR

*23 June 2014* (25 terrorists killed, 2 soldiers martyred)

=> 8 terrorist hideouts around Mir Ali area of North Waziristan Agency were destroyed by jet aircraft early in the morning killing 15 terrorists. Tunnels were spotted in the targeted areas. Source: ISPR

=> 10 terrorists were killed while trying to flee from the cordoned off area in Spinwam and Mir Ali areas of North Waziristan Agency. 2 soldiers were also martyred in the exchange of fire. Source: ISPR

*24 June 2014* (27 terrorists killed | 2 soldiers martyred | 1 civilian killed)

=> 27 terrorists were killed in jet aircraft strikes in Mir Ali and surroundings areas in the afternoon. 11 terrorist hideouts were destroyed. Source: ISPR

=> A vehicle borne suicide attack attempt was foiled in Spinwam area of North Waziristan Agency in the afternoon.A single cabin explosive laden vehicle tried to approach a checkpost outside a civil hospital when soldiers on duty spotted and fired at the vehicle. The vehicle exploded 100 meters short of the checkpost. 2 soldiers were martyred when the roof of a nearby building collapsed due to the explosion. A civilian also died in the incident. Source: ISPR

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth

PWFI said:


> It's ALLAH swt gift to your familly, that your brother have this honnor to be part of Zarb-e-Azb, may ALLAH swt keep him safe, in cha ALLAH.





TheOccupiedKashmir said:


> Operation *Zarb-e-Azb* Update:
> 
> *15 June 2014 *(150 terrorists killed, 3 soldiers injured)
> 
> => 140 terrorists ,mostly Uzbeks, were killed when PAF jets targeted 8 militant hideouts in Degan & Boya areas of Dattakhel Tehsil.
> Source: ISPR
> 
> => Three soldiers were injured in an IED explosion followed by firing by terrorists in Mir Ali Tehsil.
> Sources: ISPR / Dawn
> 
> => 7 fleeing terrorists were killed on the outskirts of Mir Ali while as In a separate sniper action by Special Service Group 3 terrorists were killed, while laying IEDs close to Miranshah. Source: ISPR
> 
> *16 June 2014* (37 terrorists killed | 8 soldiers martyred, 4 others injured)
> 
> => Airstrikes targeted six militant hideouts in Shawal area killing 27 terrorists. Source: AP
> 
> => 6 soldiers embraced martyrdom while 3 were injured due to an IED explosion between Afghan border and Ghulam Khan Tehsil of NWA. Source: ISPR
> 
> => In Mir Ali, 7 Terrorists were killed in exchange of fire when trying to flee from cordoned off area. 2 soldiers also embraced martyrdom. Sources: ISPR / Dawn
> 
> => 3 terrorists were killed while fleeing from the cordoned off area in Miranshah. 1 soldier got injured in exchange of fire. Source:ISPR
> 
> *17 June 2014* (25 terrorists killed)
> 
> => Around Hasokhel area of Mir Ali, 6 Terrorist’s hideouts including a training camp and an IED making factory were destroyed in airstrikes by jet aircraft. 25 terrorists were killed. Source: ISPR
> 
> *18 June 2014* (15 terrorists killed)
> 
> => 15 terrorists were killed in Zartatangi mountain heights (east of Miranshah) by Army's Cobra gunship helicopters when they were spotted. Source: ISPR
> 
> *19 June 2014** (8 terrorists killed)
> 
> => In sniper action, 8 Uzbek terrorists were killed around Miranshah while planting IEDs on Miranshah - Mir Ali road. Source: ISPR
> 
> *20 June 2014* (12 terrorists killed)
> 
> => 3 terrorist hideouts in Qutab Khel area (on the outskirts of Miranshah) were destroyed by Army's Cobra gunship helicopters. 12 Terrorists including foreigners were killed. Source: ISPR
> 
> *21 June 2014* (20 terrorists killed)
> 
> => At 5:00 a.m., Pakistani fighter jets targeted 3 terrorist hideouts in Hassu Khel area of North Waziristan Agency killing 20 terrorists. Source: ISPR
> 
> *23 June 2014* (25 terrorists killed, 2 soldiers martyred)
> 
> => 8 terrorist hideouts around Mir Ali area of North Waziristan Agency were destroyed by jet aircraft early in the morning killing 15 terrorists. Tunnels were spotted in the targeted areas. Source: ISPR
> 
> => 10 terrorists were killed while trying to flee from the cordoned off area in Spinwam and Mir Ali areas of North Waziristan Agency. 2 soldiers were also martyred in the exchange of fire. Source: ISPR
> 
> *24 June 2014* (27 terrorists killed | 2 soldiers martyred | 1 civilian killed)
> 
> => 27 terrorists were killed in jet aircraft strikes in Mir Ali and surroundings areas in the afternoon. 11 terrorist hideouts were destroyed. Source: ISPR
> 
> => A vehicle borne suicide attack attempt was foiled in Spinwam area of North Waziristan Agency in the afternoon.A single cabin explosive laden vehicle tried to approach a checkpost outside a civil hospital when soldiers on duty spotted and fired at the vehicle. The vehicle exploded 100 meters short of the checkpost. 2 soldiers were martyred when the roof of a nearby building collapsed due to the explosion. A civilian also died in the incident. Source: ISPR



ye **** hain kitnay :S muk he nahe rahay


----------



## farhan_9909

^^^latest

47xmilitants killed today

Zarb-i-Azb: 47 militants killed in NWA, Khyber blitz - Pakistan - DAWN.COM


----------



## SBD-3

Devil Soul said:


> *My bro have been asked to report to Wana & is already on his way ... Please pray for him ....PAKISTAN ZINDABAD *
> @Jaanbaz @Abu Nasar @p(-)0ENiX @batmannow @BATMAN @Spring Onion @Leader @HRK @Luftwaffe @dexter @ghazaliy2k @secretservice @Marshmallow @air marshal @airmarshal @AUz @Counter-Errorist @Marshmallow @Raja.Pakistani @Bezerk @Stealth @Jf Thunder @Rajput_Pakistani @Informant @Fracker @rockstar08 @ZYXW @Umair Nawaz @Hyperion @Jazzbot @Aether @Secur @farhanalee7 @balixd @danish falcon @W.11 @Zarvan @Slav Defence @mafiya @S.U.R.B. @RescueRanger @qamar1990 @PWFI @Pakistanisage @Windjammer @LoveIcon @KingMamba @DESERT FIGHTER @chauvunist @JonAsad @Jessica_L @RazPaK @Imran Khan @cb4 @Darth Vader @Developereo @Abu Zolfiqar @A.Rafay @Osama Ali1996 @Muhammad Omar @Armstrong @VCheng
> @Aeronaut @WebMaster @Emmie @Jungibaaz @Manticore @Fulcrum15 @Chak Bamu @Akheilos @Tameem @Jon Snow
> @Abu Nasar @salman108 @slapshot @RAMPAGE @EyanKhan @Men in Green @HttpError @genmirajborgza786 @secretservice @Aslan @MastanKhan @chauvunist @ajpirzada @hasnain0099 @saiyan0321 @Fracker @dexter @F.O.X @Cheetah786 and all members


My and my nation's prayers are with him....May Allah protect him and may he emerge a hero.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## foxbat

SMC said:


> So let's see here. You guys talk about Pakistan making the evidence public. Yet all your "evidence" against ISI remains confidential, and we're supposed to believe your stories about ISI supporting xyz. It's not hard to figure out then that the only states that lap up officially to your stories are Afghanistan and Israel.


I dont think anyone in Indian Govt has accused Pakistani Govt of sending terrorists into India. The accusations are that these are Paksitani citizens who are performing terrorist activities in India and the proof for that has been shared with all countries and has been made public. 

I havent seen any such proof emerging from Pakistan against Indians



Stealth said:


> ye **** hain kitnay :S muk he nahe rahay



Only 3 possibilities

1. There are shit load of terrorists in Pakistan
2. The numbers given by ISPR are fake
3. A lot of collateral damage is being counted as militant deaths (As per a news item today, a lot of old folks in NW have not been evacuated and have been left behind)


----------



## rockstar08

Devil Soul said:


> *My bro have been asked to report to Wana & is already on his way ... Please pray for him ....PAKISTAN ZINDABAD *
> @Jaanbaz @Abu Nasar @p(-)0ENiX @batmannow @BATMAN @Spring Onion @Leader @HRK @Luftwaffe @dexter @ghazaliy2k @secretservice @Marshmallow @air marshal @airmarshal @AUz @Counter-Errorist @Marshmallow @Raja.Pakistani @Bezerk @Stealth @Jf Thunder @Rajput_Pakistani @Informant @Fracker @rockstar08 @ZYXW @Umair Nawaz @Hyperion @Jazzbot @Aether @Secur @farhanalee7 @balixd @danish falcon @W.11 @Zarvan @Slav Defence @mafiya @S.U.R.B. @RescueRanger @qamar1990 @PWFI @Pakistanisage @Windjammer @LoveIcon @KingMamba @DESERT FIGHTER @chauvunist @JonAsad @Jessica_L @RazPaK @Imran Khan @cb4 @Darth Vader @Developereo @Abu Zolfiqar @A.Rafay @Osama Ali1996 @Muhammad Omar @Armstrong @VCheng
> @Aeronaut @WebMaster @Emmie @Jungibaaz @Manticore @Fulcrum15 @Chak Bamu @Akheilos @Tameem @Jon Snow
> @Abu Nasar @salman108 @slapshot @RAMPAGE @EyanKhan @Men in Green @HttpError @genmirajborgza786 @secretservice @Aslan @MastanKhan @chauvunist @ajpirzada @hasnain0099 @saiyan0321 @Fracker @dexter @F.O.X @Cheetah786 and all members



Every Pakistani Soldier is under our prayers bro ... I wish your brother all the very best , and i will definitely pray for his return As ghazi aur As Shaheed .. ... Shaheed kabhi marta nai ...i consider him my brother as well .. wish him all the best .. if you ever get a chance to talk tell him .. to kick those bastards out of our land ... may Allah protect him

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

foxbat said:


> Only 3 possibilities
> 
> 1. There are shit load of terrorists in Pakistan
> 2. The numbers given by ISPR are fake
> 3. A lot of collateral damage is being counted as militant deaths (As per a news item today, a lot of old folks in NW have not been evacuated and have been left behind)



The strength of TTP with Bahadur group is more than 5,000 and about 350 militants are killed so far with 47 of today included

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

Devil Soul said:


> *My bro have been asked to report to Wana & is already on his way ... Please pray for him ....PAKISTAN ZINDABAD *
> and all members


I honestly don't know what to say to you dear --- can you at least tell me what should I say???
May ALLAH be your brother and OUR Brothers who are at the frontline, and with those who live among us and fight every second of their life inside the cities to keep us safe

But something I mentioned in my Signature wants me to say something else.....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Secur

farhan_9909 said:


> The strength of TTP with Bahadur group is more than 5,000 and about 350 militants are killed so far with 47 of today included



But Hafiz Gul Bahadur isn't fighting , he chickened out at the last moment from his earlier stance that Govt has left him with no option than to wage Jihad by conducting an operation in the area , since has promised to not allow foreign terrorists in his area in exchange for sparing him . The way I see it , its about time they get rid of him too , seriously . There is no good or bad Taliban .


----------



## My-Analogous

Devil Soul said:


> *My bro have been asked to report to Wana & is already on his way ... Please pray for him ....PAKISTAN ZINDABAD *
> @Jaanbaz @Abu Nasar @p(-)0ENiX @batmannow @BATMAN @Spring Onion @Leader @HRK @Luftwaffe @dexter @ghazaliy2k @secretservice @Marshmallow @air marshal @airmarshal @AUz @Counter-Errorist @Marshmallow @Raja.Pakistani @Bezerk @Stealth @Jf Thunder @Rajput_Pakistani @Informant @Fracker @rockstar08 @ZYXW @Umair Nawaz @Hyperion @Jazzbot @Aether @Secur @farhanalee7 @balixd @danish falcon @W.11 @Zarvan @Slav Defence @mafiya @S.U.R.B. @RescueRanger @qamar1990 @PWFI @Pakistanisage @Windjammer @LoveIcon @KingMamba @DESERT FIGHTER @chauvunist @JonAsad @Jessica_L @RazPaK @Imran Khan @cb4 @Darth Vader @Developereo @Abu Zolfiqar @A.Rafay @Osama Ali1996 @Muhammad Omar @Armstrong @VCheng
> @Aeronaut @WebMaster @Emmie @Jungibaaz @Manticore @Fulcrum15 @Chak Bamu @Akheilos @Tameem @Jon Snow
> @Abu Nasar @salman108 @slapshot @RAMPAGE @EyanKhan @Men in Green @HttpError @genmirajborgza786 @secretservice @Aslan @MastanKhan @chauvunist @ajpirzada @hasnain0099 @saiyan0321 @Fracker @dexter @F.O.X @Cheetah786 and all members



Go Get them Tiger!, may Allah protect you and you came out as a Ghazi with the help of Allah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

ghazaliy2k said:


> Go Get them Tiger!, may Allah protect you and you came out as a Ghazi with the help of Allah


my cousin is commanding a unit .. and I already saw the pictures of his unit in one of the threads ...moving out to go in action

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Manticore

Devil Soul said:


> *My bro have been asked to report to Wana & is already on his way ... Please pray for him ....PAKISTAN ZINDABAD *
> @Jaanbaz @Abu Nasar @p(-)0ENiX @batmannow @BATMAN @Spring Onion @Leader @HRK @Luftwaffe @dexter @ghazaliy2k @secretservice @Marshmallow @air marshal @airmarshal @AUz @Counter-Errorist @Marshmallow @Raja.Pakistani @Bezerk @Stealth @Jf Thunder @Rajput_Pakistani @Informant @Fracker @rockstar08 @ZYXW @Umair Nawaz @Hyperion @Jazzbot @Aether @Secur @farhanalee7 @balixd @danish falcon @W.11 @Zarvan @Slav Defence @mafiya @S.U.R.B. @RescueRanger @qamar1990 @PWFI @Pakistanisage @Windjammer @LoveIcon @KingMamba @DESERT FIGHTER @chauvunist @JonAsad @Jessica_L @RazPaK @Imran Khan @cb4 @Darth Vader @Developereo @Abu Zolfiqar @A.Rafay @Osama Ali1996 @Muhammad Omar @Armstrong @VCheng
> @Aeronaut @WebMaster @Emmie @Jungibaaz @Manticore @Fulcrum15 @Chak Bamu @Akheilos @Tameem @Jon Snow
> @Abu Nasar @salman108 @slapshot @RAMPAGE @EyanKhan @Men in Green @HttpError @genmirajborgza786 @secretservice @Aslan @MastanKhan @chauvunist @ajpirzada @hasnain0099 @saiyan0321 @Fracker @dexter @F.O.X @Cheetah786 and all members


May Allah protect him-keep him safe and sound

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## My-Analogous

Irfan Baloch said:


> my cousin is commanding a unit .. and I already saw the pictures of his unit in one of the threads ...moving out to go in action



May Allah protect him also and they are real hero of our and we have a debit of them which we can't pay.


----------



## genmirajborgza786

may your brother be victorious 
*Respect*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

Devil Soul said:


> *My bro have been asked to report to Wana & is already on his way ... Please pray for him ....PAKISTAN ZINDABAD *
> @Jaanbaz @Abu Nasar @p(-)0ENiX @batmannow @BATMAN @Spring Onion @Leader @HRK @Luftwaffe @dexter @ghazaliy2k @secretservice @Marshmallow @air marshal @airmarshal @AUz @Counter-Errorist @Marshmallow @Raja.Pakistani @Bezerk @Stealth @Jf Thunder @Rajput_Pakistani @Informant @Fracker @rockstar08 @ZYXW @Umair Nawaz @Hyperion @Jazzbot @Aether @Secur @farhanalee7 @balixd @danish falcon @W.11 @Zarvan @Slav Defence @mafiya @S.U.R.B. @RescueRanger @qamar1990 @PWFI @Pakistanisage @Windjammer @LoveIcon @KingMamba @DESERT FIGHTER @chauvunist @JonAsad @Jessica_L @RazPaK @Imran Khan @cb4 @Darth Vader @Developereo @Abu Zolfiqar @A.Rafay @Osama Ali1996 @Muhammad Omar @Armstrong @VCheng
> @Aeronaut @WebMaster @Emmie @Jungibaaz @Manticore @Fulcrum15 @Chak Bamu @Akheilos @Tameem @Jon Snow
> @Abu Nasar @salman108 @slapshot @RAMPAGE @EyanKhan @Men in Green @HttpError @genmirajborgza786 @secretservice @Aslan @MastanKhan @chauvunist @ajpirzada @hasnain0099 @saiyan0321 @Fracker @dexter @F.O.X @Cheetah786 and all members



May Allah swt protect your brother.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

Men i hope this pussy Bahadur come out to fight. Kill them all weather good or bad taliban

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

ghazaliy2k said:


> May Allah protect him also and they are real hero of our and we have a debit of them which we can't pay.


He is a killer. Allah protects him.

he believes in General Patton's philosophy of making the enemy die for his country 

he has killed Indians in Siachin and LoC and he has killed terrorists in Africa while on UN duty and lately he has been leading assaults on TTP .

I will treat you guys with his interview when he returns. of coruse his name and picture wont be disclosed but there will be much information to share and enjoy

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## VCheng

Irfan Baloch said:


> He is a killer. Allah protects him.
> 
> he believes in General Patton's philosophy of making the enemy die for his country
> 
> he has killed Indians in Siachin and LoC and he has killed terrorists in Africa while on UN duty and lately he has been leading assaults on TTP .
> 
> I will treat you guys with his interview when he returns. of coruse his name and picture wont be disclosed but there will be much information to share and enjoy



I believe in Gen Patton's philosophy, and I also remember that Allah does not choose sides in conflicts. I look forward to the interview you have planned.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan




----------



## My-Analogous

Irfan Baloch said:


> He is a killer. Allah protects him.
> 
> he believes in General Patton's philosophy of making the enemy die for his country
> 
> he has killed Indians in Siachin and LoC and he has killed terrorists in Africa while on UN duty and lately he has been leading assaults on TTP .
> 
> I will treat you guys with his interview when he returns. of coruse his name and picture wont be disclosed but there will be much information to share and enjoy



I am waiting for that

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Osama Ali_16

As per ISPR report Pakistan Army is per forming great role at North Waziristan(NW). Operation is going quite well and successful. The terrorists are being retreated by the army attacks. PAF fighter jets, tankers and cannons have destroyed many enemy posts, the terrorists are now seeking refuge from army enclosures. Two of the Pakistan army soldiers embraced martyrdom by the grace of Allah! The situation gives evidence that InshAllah the city of NW will again be as pure and free from the terrorists, terrorism and extremism. Many local people have migrated and many are still in this process, the migrants are rehabilitated by Pakistan Army, camps are setup at Rawalpindi, Islamabad and many other areas. It is a humble request to the nation that please donate as much as you can if you get a chance to do for the migrants and establish a brilliant example of brother hood! May Allah shower his blessings upon Pakistan Army and fulfil the needs of the migrants. Ameen!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth

ye post barhanay la tareka hey yaan thanks lenay ka clear karday bhai wesa he bohat ani machi hoi hey idar... lol


----------



## Hyperion

God speed and good hunting! 



Devil Soul said:


> *My bro have been asked to report to Wana & is already on his way ... Please pray for him ....PAKISTAN ZINDABAD *
> @Jaanbaz @Abu Nasar @p(-)0ENiX @batmannow @BATMAN @Spring Onion @Leader @HRK @Luftwaffe @dexter @ghazaliy2k @secretservice @Marshmallow @air marshal @airmarshal @AUz @Counter-Errorist @Marshmallow @Raja.Pakistani @Bezerk @Stealth @Jf Thunder @Rajput_Pakistani @Informant @Fracker @rockstar08 @ZYXW @Umair Nawaz @Hyperion @Jazzbot @Aether @Secur @farhanalee7 @balixd @danish falcon @W.11 @Zarvan @Slav Defence @mafiya @S.U.R.B. @RescueRanger @qamar1990 @PWFI @Pakistanisage @Windjammer @LoveIcon @KingMamba @DESERT FIGHTER @chauvunist @JonAsad @Jessica_L @RazPaK @Imran Khan @cb4 @Darth Vader @Developereo @Abu Zolfiqar @A.Rafay @Osama Ali1996 @Muhammad Omar @Armstrong @VCheng
> @Aeronaut @WebMaster @Emmie @Jungibaaz @Manticore @Fulcrum15 @Chak Bamu @Akheilos @Tameem @Jon Snow
> @Abu Nasar @salman108 @slapshot @RAMPAGE @EyanKhan @Men in Green @HttpError @genmirajborgza786 @secretservice @Aslan @MastanKhan @chauvunist @ajpirzada @hasnain0099 @saiyan0321 @Fracker @dexter @F.O.X @Cheetah786 and all members

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jaanbaz

Good Luck to your brother. Inshallah he will do his duty well and may Allah keep him safe. Ameen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Osama Ali_16

Yaar mei naya naya aya hun mujhe shook pura karne de lol


----------



## Osama Ali_16

Irfan Baloch said:


> my cousin is commanding a unit .. and I already saw the pictures of his unit in one of the threads ...moving out to go in action


May Allah protect him and his squad mates and grant them success. Ameen!



Shabaz Sharif said:


> Men i hope this pussy Bahadur come out to fight. Kill them all weather good or bad taliban


Shahbaz Sharif dont spoil our nation go to India!


----------



## Crypto



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Irfan Baloch

VCheng said:


> I believe in Gen Patton's philosophy, and* I also remember that Allah does not choose sides in conflicts. *I look forward to the interview you have planned.



Indeed Allah is beyond that. 

I think I understood that comment 
I hope I did.

if I was an A- RAB I would have commended you for such a simple but meaningful phrase.

recall.. the ..Arab poetry competition back in the days where they put up their literary work on the walls of Kaba.. and when Surah Ikhlas was put there as a a response to their challenge then all they had to say was there cant be any better definition that is complete and concise

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FunkyGen

balixd said:


> But something I mentioned in my Signature wants me to say something else.....


I'm sure he's a strong lad, don't worry he's not alone, whole Pakistan is behind him and prays for him. GOD SPEED!


----------



## F.O.X

Devil Soul said:


> *My bro have been asked to report to Wana & is already on his way ... Please pray for him ....PAKISTAN ZINDABAD *
> @Jaanbaz @Abu Nasar @p(-)0ENiX @batmannow @BATMAN @Spring Onion @Leader @HRK @Luftwaffe @dexter @ghazaliy2k @secretservice @Marshmallow @air marshal @airmarshal @AUz @Counter-Errorist @Marshmallow @Raja.Pakistani @Bezerk @Stealth @Jf Thunder @Rajput_Pakistani @Informant @Fracker @rockstar08 @ZYXW @Umair Nawaz @Hyperion @Jazzbot @Aether @Secur @farhanalee7 @balixd @danish falcon @W.11 @Zarvan @Slav Defence @mafiya @S.U.R.B. @RescueRanger @qamar1990 @PWFI @Pakistanisage @Windjammer @LoveIcon @KingMamba @DESERT FIGHTER @chauvunist @JonAsad @Jessica_L @RazPaK @Imran Khan @cb4 @Darth Vader @Developereo @Abu Zolfiqar @A.Rafay @Osama Ali1996 @Muhammad Omar @Armstrong @VCheng
> @Aeronaut @WebMaster @Emmie @Jungibaaz @Manticore @Fulcrum15 @Chak Bamu @Akheilos @Tameem @Jon Snow
> @Abu Nasar @salman108 @slapshot @RAMPAGE @EyanKhan @Men in Green @HttpError @genmirajborgza786 @secretservice @Aslan @MastanKhan @chauvunist @ajpirzada @hasnain0099 @saiyan0321 @Fracker @dexter @F.O.X @Cheetah786 and all members


May he achieve what he desires , May Allah's help be always with him ... Aameen ! .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FenrirX

ALLAH mery dil k andar 
main momin haq kallandar 
ALLAH is on his side,he ain't gonna lose✌ don't worry just keep believing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F.O.X

saad445566 said:


> Listen the nation won't stand with the jernails IF THIS OPERATION turns out to be another $$ making machine.
> 
> I want this operation to end soon AND TERROR attacks MINIMIZED. IF that DOES NOT happen - The current jernail lot and the Musharaf era lot should get ready for jail times.
> 
> You very WELL know why the Fatwa machine is printing once again.
> 
> The same fatwa machine - $$$ machine made a lot when the money was coming right?
> 
> I guess the $$$ won't flow as they did 11 years ago.
> 
> Can't fool people.


Go and have a mental checkup ... you desperately need it .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

Devil Soul said:


> *My bro have been asked to report to Wana & is already on his way ... Please pray for him ....PAKISTAN ZINDABAD *
> and all members



May God keep him and all other soldiers safe .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

Pak army has imposed curfew in baka khel where IDP camp is located.
Curfew imposed in North Waziristan and Baka Khel area of Bannu


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

Marwat Khan Lodhi said:


> North Waziristan refugees in protest mode over food shortage | GulfNews.com



Kpk gov can't even provide food for IDPs. Anyway today i have sent 50 trucks full of food for IDPs just in time plus Rs 500 million.


----------



## ajpirzada

Shabaz Sharif said:


> *Kpk gov can't even provide food for IDPs*. Anyway today i have sent 50 trucks full of food for IDPs just in time plus Rs 500 million.



with punjab banning movement of wheat to KPK before the crisis and all the provinces refusing to host IDPs, obviously KPK cant accommodate a sudden influx of more than 400,000 people. And to start with, it is the federation's responsibility to accommodate FATA people.

good work with your efforts for IDP. this is what we need at this time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

ajpirzada said:


> with punjab banning movement of wheat to KPK before the crisis and all the provinces refusing to host IDPs, obviously KPK cant accommodate a sudden influx of more than 400,000 people. And to start with, it is the federation's responsibility to accommodate FATA people. Has anyone got any sense when they do the analysis?
> 
> good work with your efforts for IDP. this is what we need at this time



Do you seriously believe KPK have shortage of wheat? Many tons of wheat get smugled in to Afghanistan from KPK.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## krash

Devil Soul said:


> *My bro have been asked to report to Wana & is already on his way ... Please pray for him ....PAKISTAN ZINDABAD *
> @Jaanbaz @Abu Nasar @p(-)0ENiX @batmannow @BATMAN @Spring Onion @Leader @HRK @Luftwaffe @dexter @ghazaliy2k @secretservice @Marshmallow @air marshal @airmarshal @AUz @Counter-Errorist @Marshmallow @Raja.Pakistani @Bezerk @Stealth @Jf Thunder @Rajput_Pakistani @Informant @Fracker @rockstar08 @ZYXW @Umair Nawaz @Hyperion @Jazzbot @Aether @Secur @farhanalee7 @balixd @danish falcon @W.11 @Zarvan @Slav Defence @mafiya @S.U.R.B. @RescueRanger @qamar1990 @PWFI @Pakistanisage @Windjammer @LoveIcon @KingMamba @DESERT FIGHTER @chauvunist @JonAsad @Jessica_L @RazPaK @Imran Khan @cb4 @Darth Vader @Developereo @Abu Zolfiqar @A.Rafay @Osama Ali1996 @Muhammad Omar @Armstrong @VCheng
> @Aeronaut @WebMaster @Emmie @Jungibaaz @Manticore @Fulcrum15 @Chak Bamu @Akheilos @Tameem @Jon Snow
> @Abu Nasar @salman108 @slapshot @RAMPAGE @EyanKhan @Men in Green @HttpError @genmirajborgza786 @secretservice @Aslan @MastanKhan @chauvunist @ajpirzada @hasnain0099 @saiyan0321 @Fracker @dexter @F.O.X @Cheetah786 and all members



And may he prevail! In the duty to his Lord, in the love for his Country, for the pride of his family and of us all, God speed.

And a request to all my fellow countrymen, that when you pray for our men in uniform please also pray for the innocents stuck in the middle of all of this. Also pray for the children of the scum, pray so that they may still be saved. They are still innocent and they are still our's. No Pakistani must remain not prayed for and/or forgotten.




Shabaz Sharif said:


> Kpk gov can't even provide food for IDPs. Anyway today i have sent 50 trucks full of food for IDPs just in time plus Rs 500 million.





Shabaz Sharif said:


> Do you seriously believe KPK have shortage of wheat? Many tons of wheat get smugled in to Afghanistan from KPK.



Do not bicker for your political cronyism. Stand united in this hour like a fist or that fist might very well end up somewhere very dark and unpleasant.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Armstrong

Devil Soul said:


> *My bro have been asked to report to Wana & is already on his way ... Please pray for him ....PAKISTAN ZINDABAD *
> @Jaanbaz @Abu Nasar @p(-)0ENiX @batmannow @BATMAN @Spring Onion @Leader @HRK @Luftwaffe @dexter @ghazaliy2k @secretservice @Marshmallow @air marshal @airmarshal @AUz @Counter-Errorist @Marshmallow @Raja.Pakistani @Bezerk @Stealth @Jf Thunder @Rajput_Pakistani @Informant @Fracker @rockstar08 @ZYXW @Umair Nawaz @Hyperion @Jazzbot @Aether @Secur @farhanalee7 @balixd @danish falcon @W.11 @Zarvan @Slav Defence @mafiya @S.U.R.B. @RescueRanger @qamar1990 @PWFI @Pakistanisage @Windjammer @LoveIcon @KingMamba @DESERT FIGHTER @chauvunist @JonAsad @Jessica_L @RazPaK @Imran Khan @cb4 @Darth Vader @Developereo @Abu Zolfiqar @A.Rafay @Osama Ali1996 @Muhammad Omar @Armstrong @VCheng
> @Aeronaut @WebMaster @Emmie @Jungibaaz @Manticore @Fulcrum15 @Chak Bamu @Akheilos @Tameem @Jon Snow
> @Abu Nasar @salman108 @slapshot @RAMPAGE @EyanKhan @Men in Green @HttpError @genmirajborgza786 @secretservice @Aslan @MastanKhan @chauvunist @ajpirzada @hasnain0099 @saiyan0321 @Fracker @dexter @F.O.X @Cheetah786 and all members


 
Inshallah he'd be alright my friend & he'd make Pakistan proud - Amen !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HttpError

Devil Soul said:


> *My bro have been asked to report to Wana & is already on his way ... Please pray for him ....PAKISTAN ZINDABAD *
> @Jaanbaz @Abu Nasar @p(-)0ENiX @batmannow @BATMAN @Spring Onion @Leader @HRK @Luftwaffe @dexter @ghazaliy2k @secretservice @Marshmallow @air marshal @airmarshal @AUz @Counter-Errorist @Marshmallow @Raja.Pakistani @Bezerk @Stealth @Jf Thunder @Rajput_Pakistani @Informant @Fracker @rockstar08 @ZYXW @Umair Nawaz @Hyperion @Jazzbot @Aether @Secur @farhanalee7 @balixd @danish falcon @W.11 @Zarvan @Slav Defence @mafiya @S.U.R.B. @RescueRanger @qamar1990 @PWFI @Pakistanisage @Windjammer @LoveIcon @KingMamba @DESERT FIGHTER @chauvunist @JonAsad @Jessica_L @RazPaK @Imran Khan @cb4 @Darth Vader @Developereo @Abu Zolfiqar @A.Rafay @Osama Ali1996 @Muhammad Omar @Armstrong @VCheng
> @Aeronaut @WebMaster @Emmie @Jungibaaz @Manticore @Fulcrum15 @Chak Bamu @Akheilos @Tameem @Jon Snow
> @Abu Nasar @salman108 @slapshot @RAMPAGE @EyanKhan @Men in Green @HttpError @genmirajborgza786 @secretservice @Aslan @MastanKhan @chauvunist @ajpirzada @hasnain0099 @saiyan0321 @Fracker @dexter @F.O.X @Cheetah786 and all members




May ALLAH S.W.T keep him safe and every Pakistani Solider, and crush these Bastards.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

Devil Soul said:


> *My bro have been asked to report to Wana & is already on his way ... Please pray for him ....PAKISTAN ZINDABAD *
> @Jaanbaz @Abu Nasar @p(-)0ENiX @batmannow @BATMAN @Spring Onion @Leader @HRK @Luftwaffe @dexter @ghazaliy2k @secretservice @Marshmallow @air marshal @airmarshal @AUz @Counter-Errorist @Marshmallow @Raja.Pakistani @Bezerk @Stealth @Jf Thunder @Rajput_Pakistani @Informant @Fracker @rockstar08 @ZYXW @Umair Nawaz @Hyperion @Jazzbot @Aether @Secur @farhanalee7 @balixd @danish falcon @W.11 @Zarvan @Slav Defence @mafiya @S.U.R.B. @RescueRanger @qamar1990 @PWFI @Pakistanisage @Windjammer @LoveIcon @KingMamba @DESERT FIGHTER @chauvunist @JonAsad @Jessica_L @RazPaK @Imran Khan @cb4 @Darth Vader @Developereo @Abu Zolfiqar @A.Rafay @Osama Ali1996 @Muhammad Omar @Armstrong @VCheng
> @Aeronaut @WebMaster @Emmie @Jungibaaz @Manticore @Fulcrum15 @Chak Bamu @Akheilos @Tameem @Jon Snow
> @Abu Nasar @salman108 @slapshot @RAMPAGE @EyanKhan @Men in Green @HttpError @genmirajborgza786 @secretservice @Aslan @MastanKhan @chauvunist @ajpirzada @hasnain0099 @saiyan0321 @Fracker @dexter @F.O.X @Cheetah786 and all members



May *ALLAH SWT* protect him 
Qaum ki duaen aapke bhai ke saath hen
*ALLAH SWT *tamam jawano ki hafazat farmaye
(Ameen)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

krash said:


> And may he prevail! In the duty to his Lord, in the love for his Country, for the pride of his family and of us all, God speed.
> 
> And a request to all my fellow countrymen, that when you pray for our men in uniform please also pray for the innocents stuck in the middle of all of this. Also pray for the children of the scum, pray so that they may still be saved. They are still innocent and they are still our's. No Pakistani must remain not prayed for and/or forgotten.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do not bicker for your political cronyism. Stand united in this hour like a fist or that fist might very well end up somewhere very dark and unpleasant.



I support operwtion, but can't let liars get away with their lies.


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## shaheenmissile

saad445566 said:


> Listen the nation won't stand with the jernails IF THIS OPERATION turns out to be another $$ making machine.
> 
> I want this operation to end soon AND TERROR attacks MINIMIZED. IF that DOES NOT happen - The current jernail lot and the Musharaf era lot should get ready for jail times.
> 
> You very WELL know why the Fatwa machine is printing once again.
> 
> The same fatwa machine - $$$ machine made a lot when the money was coming right?
> 
> I guess the $$$ won't flow as they did 11 years ago.
> 
> Can't fool people.


another terrorist sympathyzer

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bluemetal77

shaheenmissile said:


> another terrorist sympathyzer



+1

Don't get such comments that still somehow try to find a better side to wiping out these terror maniacs!

Btw .. about time we saw some pictures or videos of the actual strikes - its not just me - thousands over in the Dawn comments want it too .. i just hope the statistics are not ridiculously hyped up .. like they've destroyed something 25 hideouts yesterday .. WHAT? .. 25 hideouts? Can't be hideouts then .. again.. all known!?


----------



## TheNoob

bluemetal77 said:


> +1
> 
> Don't get such comments that still somehow try to find a better side to wiping out these terror maniacs!
> 
> Btw .. about time we saw some pictures or videos of the actual strikes - its not just me - thousands over in the Dawn comments want it too .. i just hope the statistics are not ridiculously hyped up .. like they've destroyed something 25 hideouts yesterday .. WHAT? .. 25 hideouts? Can't be hideouts then .. again.. all known!?



Dunno.
I think those hideouts are just temporary locations they set up to hide and them bam....
bomb fell lel


----------



## fatman17

*June 20, 2014*
Army helicopter kill 20 to 23 militants east of Miram Shah as North Waziristan operation continues; Police and army forces increase security efforts in Karachi amid renewed TTP terrorist activity and attacks; Islamabad and Sialkot airports on high alert; Firefight in Kashmir kills 3 militants; IED blast in Torghar kills two policeman, injures two others; Militant attack on checkpoint in Kurram kills one and injures two; Joint Ranger-police operation in Karachi kills two key TTP leaders; IDP crisis deepens after curfew lifted, 164,000 IDPs to Bannu, 200-300,000 projected to flee; President Karzai assured Prime Minister Sharif of Afghanistan’s support for the operation in Northern Waziristan. Mehmood Khan Achakzai and Foreign Secretary Aizaz Ahmed Chaudhry meet with President Karzai to request further Afghan support, including extradition of Mullah Fazlullah


----------



## shaheenmissile

bluemetal77 said:


> +1
> 
> Don't get such comments that still somehow try to find a better side to wiping out these terror maniacs!
> 
> Btw .. about time we saw some pictures or videos of the actual strikes - its not just me - thousands over in the Dawn comments want it too .. i just hope the statistics are not ridiculously hyped up .. like they've destroyed something 25 hideouts yesterday .. WHAT? .. 25 hideouts? Can't be hideouts then .. again.. all known!?


Drones have been spying on terrorists . pakistani drones.


----------



## fatman17

NWA - PakMIL locations, important only





NWA - All PakMIL locations





NWA - Enemy Groups





NWA Geography





NWA - Tochia - EW





NWA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FenrirX

Shabaz Sharif said:


> I support operwtion, but can't let liars get away with their lies.


pp:p

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

NWA - Militant / Enemy Locations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarrar Alvi

fatman17 said:


> View attachment 36306
> NWA - Militant / Enemy Locations.


so according to this Map u r trying to say that opt is aginst Haqqani and gul bahadur group? and its an old map


----------



## QayPKKH

On the tenth day of Operation Zarb-e-Azab, PAF jets targeted militants, and their ammunition depots along with their hideouts. Security forces also foiled a suicide attack on the hospital in the Spinwam area of North Waziristan.

*Casualties*

According to ISPR, at least 47 suspected militants were killed and around 23 militant hideouts were destroyed today in sorties in the Mir Ali area of North Waziristan and Khyber Agency.

27 militants were killed, 11 hideouts were destroyed and an arms depot was destroyed in the MirAli airstrikes . In another air blitz in the Khyber Agency on Pak-Afghan border 20 militants were killed and 12 hideouts were destroyed.

The soldiers also foiled a suicide attack on a hospital in Spinwam Village. Security forces spotted a single cabin explosive-laden vehicle approaching the check post. On duty Frontier Corps soldiers cautioned it to stop, but the driver hurtled down his truck at increased speed towards the hospital. The soldiers manning the check post opened fire on the vehicle causing it to explode 100 meters short of the security layer. Three people embraced martyrdom including one civilian and two soldiers of FC. AnsarulMujahideen group claimed the responsibility of this unsuccessful suicide attack.


*Internally Displaced Person (IDP)*

The number of IDP’s is significantly increasing, around 454,597 IDPs of36,793 families including 119,915 male, 143,785 female and 191,897 children have arrived so far at Saidgi check post. As the time allotted for evacuation ended yesterday the evacuation process also was also stopped during day time.

Incident of protests and blocking of Bannu-Peshawar road by the IDPs was also reported today. According to the reports IDPS protesting over food shortage which was dispersed bypolice personnel who fired warning gunshots in the air..


*Other Developments
*
Chief Minister of Punjab Shahbaz Sharif has announce Rs.500 million fund for the IDPs. Shehbaz Sharif said that 50 trucks laden with food items and tents has been sent for the IDPs. He added that the Punjab assembly and Punjab government will donate one month salary to this fund.

Minister of Information PervezRasheed said that IDPs have made a sacrifice for the sake of Paksitan by leaving their homes, schools and businesses on the hope that terrorists will be eliminated. He further added that IDPs are our guests and 180 million Pakistanis can easily host few hundred thousand IDPs.


Source PKKH.tv


----------



## Jazzbot

IDPs registration update by KP govt. They are publishing daily updates.


----------



## Side-Winder

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152283097897663









__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152283175197663

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FalconsForPeace

*At least 50 militants killed in Pakistan*

The Pakistani Air Force (IAF) pounded militant hideouts in the so-called tribal region bordering Afghanistan, killing at least 47 militants on Wednesday, local media reported.
As a result 27 militants were killed and 11 hideouts were destroyed in the North Waziristan. Another 20 militants were killed and 12 hideouts were destroyed in Khyber Agencies.
At least 15 militants were eliminated on Tuesday, June 24, in the north-west Pakistan. In particular, 10 terrorists were killed in the Pakistani Air Force airstrike on Taliban base in the tribal regions. 

ITAR-TASS: World - At least 50 militants killed in Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ReFixman

A fresh jet-bombardment has killed 13 more terrorists on Wednesday *and another 12 surrendered before the armed forces*, According to a statement issued by Inter Services Public Relations (ISPR), army’s jets targeted five hideouts that resulted in killing of 13 terrorists. Meanwhile, this is the first time since the beginning of operation Zarb-e-Azb that as many as 12 terrorists have surrendered.


----------



## Dubious

krash said:


> And may he prevail! In the duty to his Lord, in the love for his Country, for the pride of his family and of us all, God speed.
> 
> And a request to all my fellow countrymen, that when you pray for our men in uniform* please also pray for the innocents stuck in the middle of all of this*. Also pray for the *children of the scum, pray so that they may still be saved. They are still innocent and they are still our's. No Pakistani must remain not prayed for and/or forgotten.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Do not bicker for your political cronyism. Stand united in this hour like a fist or that fist might very well end up somewhere very dark and unpleasant.*


Respect for such oonchi sooch! Wish everyone was thinking like you that way we would be more united instead of people trying to break us with every card from ethnicity to school of thought to political crap

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SekrutYakhni

shaheenmissile said:


> another terrorist sympathyzer



NO.

All I am saying is get ready for accountability $$$ jernails if this FAILS. 

Even if you succeed, you still gotta punish those that failed past 14 years.

$$$ stop flowing in. Time to clean the house....


----------



## shaheenmissile

saad445566 said:


> NO.
> 
> All I am saying is get ready for accountability $$$ jernails if this FAILS.
> 
> Even if you succeed, you still gotta punish those that failed past 14 years.
> 
> $$$ stop flowing in. Time to clean the house....


easy to write all this from the comfort of your bedroom

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

fatman17 said:


> View attachment 36306
> NWA - Militant / Enemy Locations.


This is old map, shawal valley of NW, which is adjacent to SW and Afghanistan, is fully controlled by TTP. It is the only mountaineous , forested region of NW with valleys.


----------



## shaheenmissile

Marwat Khan Lodhi said:


> This is old map, shawal valley of NW, which is adjacent to SW and Afghanistan, is fully controlled by TTP. It is the only mountaineous , forested region of NW with valleys.





Marwat Khan Lodhi said:


> This is old map, shawal valley of NW, which is adjacent to SW and Afghanistan, is fully controlled by TTP. It is the only mountaineous , forested region of NW with valleys.


then why are the locals not resisting?

IDPs can put up an innocent face. But if they hadnt sheltered foreign terrorists all this hadn't happened


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

shaheenmissile said:


> then why are the locals not resisting?
> 
> IDPs can put up an innocent face. But if they hadnt sheltered foreign terrorists all this hadn't happened


So you are implying that IDPs are terrorists supporters?


----------



## shaheenmissile

Marwat Khan Lodhi said:


> So you are implying that IDPs are terrorists supporters?


Read BBC urdu. They interviewed IDPs and many were complaining that "foreighn terrorists fled before army operation".Now now. If they knew foreign terrorists are living among them,why the locals didnt kick them out?


----------



## SekrutYakhni

shaheenmissile said:


> easy to write all this from the comfort of your bedroom




Not much easier than making $$$.


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

shaheenmissile said:


> Read BBC urdu. They interviewed IDPs and many were complaining that "foreighn terrorists fled before army operation".Now now. If they knew foreign terrorists are living among them,why the locals didnt kick them out?


Why dont you grab a gun ,go to NW and kill some terrorists by yourself?
Or your papa is a soldier?


----------



## jabalultariq

The only thing that worries me is the popular US term "collateral damadge" , and the fact that our army may not get too comfortable with killing the innocents

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shaheenmissile

Marwat Khan Lodhi said:


> Why dont you grab a gun ,go to NW and kill some terrorists by yourself?
> Or your papa is a soldier?


As if there is a shortage of men with guns in waziristan.w

Why didn't they do it themselves?


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

shaheenmissile said:


> As if there is a shortage of men with guns in waziristan.w
> 
> Why didn't they do it themselves?


As you asserted, they might be terrorist supporters, so why dont you grow pair of balls and do your sacred duty of killing taliban. You must have practiced your shooting skills to perfection upto this point, from call of duty and Battlefield games.


----------



## Saifullah Sani

‘No distinction between good, bad Taliban’






*Prime Minister’s Adviser on National Security and Foreign Affairs Sartaj Aziz on Wednesday said security forces were conducting operation in North Waziristan Agency against militants without discrimination.*

Speaking at a meeting of the Senate Standing Committee on Foreign Affairs the adviser presented the ‘Strategic Vision of Pakistan’s Foreign Policy’ and said: “There is no distinction between good Taliban and bad Taliban and the military operation was being conducted across the board.”

Brushing aside some accusations that Pakistan was backing some Taliban groups, he said: “No non-state actor is being backed by the government.” He expressed the hope that lasting peace would be restored in the country at the end of the military operation.

The committee agreed that economic corridor to China alone would not strengthen the strategic partnership until “we also address the concerns about insurgents based in tribal areas planning attacks in the Chinese territory”.

Mr Aziz said the government would continue pursuing the foreign policy objectives, which include safeguarding Pakistan’s security.

‘No distinction between good, bad Taliban’ - Pakistan - DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qamar1990

Marwat Khan Lodhi said:


> As you asserted, they might be terrorist supporters, so why dont you grow pair of balls and do your sacred duty of killing taliban. You must have practiced your shooting skills to perfection upto this point, from call of duty and Battlefield games.


well they didn't kill them so we had send our soldiers in.
now they can't run no where.

i hate pathans who think they are something special. 
i only like our dal khor pathan.
@Marwat Khan Lodhi we will make you a dal khor as well one day. just stick around this forum.


----------



## fatman17

*What You Need to Know About Pakistan's North Waziristan Operation*
By Reza Jan
June 19, 2014




Paramilitary soldiers march along a street in a neighborhood after a gunfire attack on a security academy run by the Airports Security Force (ASF) in Karachi June 10, 2014. Pakistan's Taliban insurgents claimed responsibility for the attack on the security academy at Karachi's airport that killed more than 30 people. (Reuters)
[1] The offensive follows the recent breakdown of peace talks between the Pakistani Taliban and the government, and an audacious, deadly attack on the country’s busiest airport. A properly executed military offensive in North Waziristan may seriously impact the ability of groups like al Qaeda, the Taliban and their allies to plan and execute attacks inside Pakistan, across the region, and against U.S. interests at home and abroad. Although necessary, the operation alone is not sufficient in defeating al Qaeda and its allies in the region, however. Furthermore, the severely diminished U.S. presence in Afghanistan means that militant forces escaping the operation in Pakistan may be able to reconstitute in Afghanistan unhindered. The operation’s characteristics, potential goals and likely prospects are examined below.
*Why now?*
The most important tipping factor as to why the Pakistani military has chosen to undertake an operation now is likely the June 8, 2014 attack by the Tehrik-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) and the Islamic Movement of Uzbekistan (IMU) on Karachi’s international airport.[2]
The U.S has continually pressured Pakistan to conduct a military operation in North Waziristan Agency since at least early 2010. This pressure was probably strongest following the attacks by the TTP and its allies on Camp Chapman, in Khost, Afghanistan on December 30, 2009 and the Times Square bomb attack on May 1, 2010—both plots had operational links to North Waziristan.[3] Despite U.S criticism and an increase in violence, the Pakistani military was reluctant to undertake a large-scale offensive in the agency for a number of reasons. The army feared being stretched too thin after recently conducting robust operations in both Swat district and neighboring South Waziristan Agency in 2009.[4] There was also concern for the likely militant backlash in the rest of the country if the main extremist stronghold in North Waziristan was seriously disturbed.[5] Lastly, the army was probably also keen to avoid the serious disruption that an operation might cause to the Haqqani Network, an Afghan militant group and Pakistani state proxy that operates in Afghanistan but is based in North Waziristan and shares both ideology and infrastructure with groups such as the TTP and IMU in North Waziristan.[6]
The army’s willingness to undertake a burdensome operation appeared to change with the accession of the new Chief of Army Staff, General Raheel Sharif, in November 2013.[7] Gen. Sharif appeared more intent on conducting an operation in North Waziristan than his predecessor, Gen. Ashfaq Parvez Kayani, who frequently alluded to conducting such an operation but never followed through in deed. By January 2014, following more than a year of serious TTP violence across Pakistan, there was significant public and political support for conducting an operation, and both Pakistani and U.S. officials expected an operation to be launched sometime in February or March of this year.[8] Once the army began conducting airstrikes in and around North Waziristan as part of its efforts to shape the battlefield, the TTP appealed to the Pakistani government for peace talks and offered a ceasefire.[9] Pakistan’s Prime Minister, Nawaz Sharif, who had been leery of the political effects and fallout of an operation, eagerly accepted the offer of talks and the then-imminent operation was put on an indefinite hold.[10] The army has insisted that any future operations it undertakes have the full backing of the civilian government, and it has blamed Prime Minister Sharif’s decision to negotiate with the Taliban as having robbed the incipient North Waziristan offensive of both political ownership and momentum.[11]
Negotiations carried on for several months with few signs of any progress; both the government’s and the TTP’s minimal conditions did not overlap, making a final agreement of any sort impossible.[12] Meanwhile, the TTP continued to sporadically attack military and civilian targets across the country despite having declared a ceasefire. The military, which had adopted a policy of immediately responding to attacks by the TTP, responded to TTP provocations with limited, punitive strikes on militant hideouts in the Federally Administered Tribal Areas (FATA).[13] As the tit-for-tat pattern gradually escalated, Prime Minister Sharif’s approach of kicking the metaphorical can down the road for as long as possible gradually became untenable; public opinion shifted in response to the TTP’s intransigence and support for a military operation once again began generating political momentum.[14]
On June 8, 2014, the TTP and IMU launched a joint assault on Karachi’s Jinnah International Airport, beginning a six-hour-long siege that would leave over 37 people dead.[15] While the attack itself was unsuccessful, the audacious and embarrassing nature of the attack killed all public support for the sputtering peace process and created a groundswell of support for a full-scale military operation against the TTP and its foreign allies in North Waziristan.[16] Public opinion and the existing army pressure following the attack is likely what tipped the scales in the prime minister’s office towards approving a major offensive.
*Who is being targeted?*
The Pakistani Taliban umbrella group known as the TTP and, particularly, its “foreign” militant allies such as al Qaeda and Uzbek militants, are the principal targets of the current offensive, code-named Operation Zarb-e-Azb after a sword used by the Prophet Muhammad.[17]
Originally founded in 2007, the TTP is a constellation of militant groups based across Pakistan, particularly in its northwestern Pashtun areas, parts of Punjab province, and major urban centers such as Karachi. The group’s original core, comprised mainly of Pashtun Mehsud tribesmen, was based in the FATA’s South Waziristan Agency, but the TTP shifted the bulk of its leadership network, infrastructure and fighters to neighboring North Waziristan in order to escape a large-scale Pakistani military operation, codenamed Operation Rah-e-Nijat, in South Waziristan in the fall of 2009.[18]
Al Qaeda is also embedded with the TTP in North Waziristan, with the TTP acting as a key facilitator and enabler of al Qaeda in Pakistan.[19] While no formal affiliation exists between the two groups, al Qaeda in Pakistan has a parasitic, if not symbiotic, relationship with the TTP. The TTP plays proud host to al Qaeda leaders and operatives in Pakistan and often serve as its foot soldiers; al Qaeda members often provide the TTP with advanced training and support in conducting attacks in Pakistan and abroad.[20]
Coexisting alongside the TTP and al Qaeda in North Waziristan is a complex militant mélange that includes “Punjabi Taliban” members, also known as the TTP’s Punjab chapter, which consists of fighters from pre-existing, Punjab-based anti-India and sectarian militant groups.[21] Uzbek militants from the IMU and the Islamic Jihad Union, both of which are closely allied to al Qaeda, are also TTP bedfellows, as is the anti-China, Uighur separatist East Turkistan Islamic Movement (ETIM), and a host of other foreign fighters including Tajiks, Chechens, Germans and Arabs of many originations.[22]
It is also worth discussing the militant groups that the offensive may not target directly, or attempt to avoid targeting altogether. The most powerful Taliban group inside North Waziristan is a group that calls itself the North Waziristan Mujahideen and is led by a militant commander named Hafiz Gul Bahadur. Bahadur is from the Utmanzai Wazir tribe native to North Waziristan. His group holds sway in much of the central and western parts of the agency, plays the role of primary local host to the Haqqani Network in Pakistan, and maintains benevolent neutrality towards TTP fighters cohabiting in his areas of influence.[23] Bahadur’s Taliban group, however, has generally eschewed attacking the Pakistani state and has concentrated its attacks on NATO and Afghan forces inside Afghanistan.[24] Bahadur had maintained an on-again off-again peace deal with the Pakistani government that effectively ceded him control of most of North Waziristan in September 2006.[25] On May 30, 2014, however, in response to Pakistani military airstrikes allegedly targeting foreign militants in North Waziristan, Bahadur’s group issued a pamphlet accusing the Pakistani state of reneging on the existing peace agreement. The pamphlet called on local tribesmen to evacuate the area as the army was planning a large-scale offensive against the terms of the deal, and issued a deadline of June 10 (later extended to June 20) for Bahadur’s fighters to wrap up operations in neighboring Afghanistan and return to defend North Waziristan against a Pakistan Army onslaught.[26] The TTP declared a few days later that it would fight alongside Bahadur’s men against the army if Bahadur’s group declared war on the state.[27] There is currently not enough reporting to substantiate whether or not Bahadur’s group is still preparing for hostilities against the Pakistani state, but the difficulty of the operation would increase by an order of magnitude if Bahadur’s group maintains its about-face against the army.
The Haqqani Network is likely the only militant group based in North Waziristan that the Pakistan Army will go out of its way to avoid targeting. The Haqqanis have been key Pakistani state proxies since the Afghan-Soviet War. It is unlikely that the Pakistani military would want to undercut the influence of its own proxies in Afghanistan and at the same time incur the wrath of one of the best trained and most sophisticated militant networks in the region.[28] With local tribesmen reporting a recent decrease in Haqqani Network activity in the region, it is likely that parts of the network have already relocated from the main combat zones to safer areas, possibly inside Afghanistan.[29]
*What forces are involved?*
The Pakistan Army is taking the lead in conducting Operation Zarb-e-Azb in North Waziristan; the paramilitary Frontier Corps is likely to function in an auxiliary role supporting the army.[30] The region comes under the purview of the Peshawar-headquartered XI Corps led by Lieutenant General Khalid Rabbani.[31] North Waziristan in particular is garrisoned by XI Corps’ 7th Infantry Division (7 Div); Major General Zafarullah Khan took over command of the division in March 2014.[32] 7 Div has been bolstered to command more than its customary three infantry brigades, given its particularly heavy operational burden.[33]
7 Div has been deployed in North Waziristan for several years now; the majority of the force is split between the two major army garrisons in Miram Shah, the agency headquarters and location of the airport, and Mir Ali.[34] As such, most of the troops to be employed in the operation are already available inside North Waziristan and will not require a major incursion into enemy territory as was required in South Waziristan in 2009.[35]
To 7 Div’s south, the 9th Infantry Division (9 Div), also a part of XI Corps, holds watch in neighboring South Waziristan, as do elements of II Corps’ 40th Infantry Division, such as the 327th Infantry Brigade.[36] It is likely that 9 Div will support 7 Div’s operations in North Waziristan, just as the reverse was true during the 2009 South Waziristan operation.[37] The Pakistan Army also has additional forces stationed in nearby Bannu and Hangu districts that could also potentially be brought to bear as part of the operation.[38]
Reported estimates of force strength in North Waziristan vary widely, from 20,000-30,000 on the low side to as many as 80,000.[39] An additional 2,300 troops were reportedly deployed to the area on June 15.[40] Exactly how large the force is at this point is uncertain, but given the units available in the area and the scale of the operation, it is highly unlikely that there are any fewer than 30,000 troops operating in North Waziristan at this time.[41]
The Pakistani military also has special operations forces from its Special Services Group (SSG) operating inside North Waziristan at the moment. Two battalions of SSG commandos were employed in the South Waziristan operation in 2009, and given the similar scale of the two operations, it is reasonable to assume there will be at least as many SSG personnel involved in North Waziristan.[42]
Troops on the ground will also be supported by armor and artillery units. Both 7 Div and 9 Div are light infantry divisions, but the Pakistan Army has adopted the technique over the years of using armor formations to support ground troops involved in operations against militants in the tribal areas and in Swat district.[43] Small tank units will likely have been seconded to, and distributed among, the infantry units involved from the army’s Punjab-based armored corps. Artillery batteries that are part of 7 Div’s constituent brigades should already be available and deployed at the army bases in North Waziristan, such as Miram Shah, Mir Ali, etc.
Ground troops will also receive heavy cover from aerial units, including army gunships and Pakistan Air Force (PAF) fighter bombers. As of 2012, the army’s 31st and 32nd Army Aviation Squadrons operated about 28 AH-1 Cobra gunship helicopters.[44] A significant number of these assets will be employed over North Waziristan as the Pakistan Army has previously favored using Cobra gunships to hunt down and strike militant hideouts, vehicles and force concentrations in addition to providing overhead cover to ground troops. Troops, particularly commandos from the SSG, will also rely heavily on helicopters for transport, infiltration and exfiltration. In order to deny militants the advantage of holding the high ground, troops often deploy via helicopter to occupy hills and mountains in order to fight their way down towards the enemy, rather than up.[45] The Pakistan Army operates a number of Mi-17 “Hip” helicopters for rotary-wing transport needs. 
Lastly, the military is likely to rely heavily on fixed-wing aviation for both surveillance and air support. The PAF relies heavily on U.S.-manufactured F-16s and French-made Mirages for Close Air Support (CAS) missions; the F-16 is the most capable PAF platform for conducting precision-strike missions, and PAF pilots gained significant experience operating in a CAS role for ground troops during the Swat and South Waziristan operations in 2009.[46] The Pakistani military also claims to be using its own drone aircraft for conducting battlefield surveillance and intelligence gathering and has been keen to make the point that it is receiving no assistance from the U.S.[47] That said, the U.S. is continuing to operate its more-capable drones over North Waziristan and gathering intelligence that may eventually be used by, or in support of, Pakistani forces. Early on the morning of June 18, a U.S. drone strike targeted and killed six militants in a compound in Dargah Mandi, Miram Shah Sub-district.[48]
*Where is fighting taking place and how is the operation likely to proceed?*
Major activity by ground troops has yet to be seen three days into the start of the operation. Most military activity against militant groups in North Waziristan thus far has been conducted by air assets such as jets and gunships.[49]
Pakistani military press releases claim that the military has targeted and destroyed IMU and ETIM hideouts, along with numerous enemy fighters. As of June 17, the army claimed over 180 militants had been killed in clashes and air strikes in the Degan and Boya areas of Datta Khel sub-district, Mir Ali sub-distrct and Shawal sub-district.[50]
Several reports quoting local tribesmen claim that many local and foreign fighters left Mir Ali and Miram Shah for safer locales prior to the start of the operation.[51] One report claimed that over 80 percent of enemy fighters and leaders had already fled and another said that much of the TTP’s leadership had relocated to the Tirah Valley in Khyber Agency.[52] Many militants have also reportedly moved west out of Miram Shah and Mir Ali towards Datta Khel Sub-district and the Shawal Valley in Shawal Sub-district where they could more easily take shelter or then move into neighboring Afghanistan.[53]
Militants fleeing to Datta Khel may be hoping that the army will refrain from pursuing them there since the region is the primary stronghold of Hafiz Gul Bahadur and the army may not want to fall afoul of a powerful Taliban commander it, until recently, considered to be an ally. In the Shawal region, the much more remote and forbidding terrain will make pursuit of the enemy by ground troops more difficult; so far air strikes have taken place in Mir Ali, Datta Khel and Shawal districts, possibly reflecting where concentrations of enemy fighters are presently being found. Several enemy hideouts were destroyed in the strikes and almost 180 people reportedly killed over the course of two days.
Based on depictions of Pakistani force deployment and military and press reporting, the majority of Pakistani ground forces are concentrated around Miram Shah and Mir Ali.[54] Troops have reportedly established cordons around the main population centers and military snipers have taken up positions in the area as well.[55] On June 16, locals reported that soldiers had occupied the surrounding hilltops.[56] 
Army officials say ground forces will get involved in the operation in earnest next week, after airstrikes have softened up enemy positions and troops have managed to get into advanced positions around Miram Shah and Mir Ali.[57] The army says it wants to allow ample time to ensure the cordons around those towns in particular are secure in order to prevent militants from fleeing and, at the same time, allow civilians more time to escape through controlled checkpoints where their identity can be checked.[58]
The army plans on clearing out remaining enemy concentrations in Miram Shah and Mir Ali before advancing deeper into North Waziristan.[59] The next likely direction of advance will be east to west, down the Tochi river valley towards Datta Khel and the Afghan border. The Tochi River’s flood plain is where the habitations and villages in North Waziristan tend to be clustered and will therefore need to be carefully combed through.[60] Forces may eventually enter the remote and forbidding Shawal valley where access and mobility is more difficult—exactly why large numbers of enemy fighters are reportedly fleeing there.
*How effective is it likely to be and why? What are the pitfalls?*
While the Pakistani decision to finally pursue a robust military offensive in the region is significant and laudable, several factors need to be identified that will likely make long-term success difficult to achieve in North Waziristan.
First, the military should have little difficulty in pursuing the initial “clear” phase of the operation largely because the enemy presence in the agency is likely to be very light. The TTP has learnt from its experiences in previous Pakistani military operations and generally chooses not to engage the army conventionally. The Pakistani military and government has been telegraphing its intention to launch a military operation for months and achieving strategic surprise in North Waziristan is out of the question at this point.[61] Numerous reports have indicated that militants have been leaving their main strongholds in North Waziristan for weeks, either moving under the cover of being internally displaced people (IDPs), or moving towards more defensible strongholds in Datta Khel, Shawal and across the border in Afghanistan.[62] 
Pakistan has asked the Afghan government to assist it by sealing the border to prevent militants escaping to Afghanistan; the Afghan government, however, has little interest in helping Pakistan fight domestically-focused militants after it has continually asked Pakistan for years to tackle Afghanistan-focused militants sheltering inside Pakistan with no result.[63] Even if Afghanistan was a reliable partner, Afghan security forces’ control of territory on the border is tenuous enough that they are unlikely to have the capabilities to prevent militants from crossing the border in a comprehensive manner.
The capability of NATO troops to play the anvil to the Pakistan Army hammer is even more diminished given the rapid withdrawal of forces from Afghanistan. As U.S. forces have drawn down, they have transferred control of, or closed down entirely, key forward operating bases (FOB) and combat outposts (COP) in Khost and Paktika provinces, that were used to monitor infiltration routes and intercept militants attempting to slip into Afghanistan from North Waziristan. Vital locations such as FOB Salerno and COP Sperah in Khost, and FOB Sharana in Paktika, were closed down by the end of 2013.[64] The closures of FOBs Salerno and Sharana would also make running and supporting several smaller COPs that watched the North Waziristan border difficult if not untenable. The U.S. has, furthermore, dismantled and dismissed a number of CIA-run elite Afghan paramilitary units known as Counterterrorism Pursuit Teams (CPT). These CPTs, operating clandestinely inside Afghanistan and Pakistan, were key frontline forces fighting the Taliban inside Afghanistan and conducting surveillance on Taliban and al Qaeda forces inside Pakistan.[65] CPTs would have been essential in interdicting Haqqani Network, al Qaeda and TTP militants moving to Afghanistan to escape the North Waziristan offensive. Currently, NATO forces, at best, might be able to manage very limited special operations forces raids and surveillance-based airstrikes. What this means is that, even if TTP and al Qaeda forces are ejected from North Waziristan, the lack of interdiction they are likely to face upon fleeing into Afghanistan will not only offer them a strong chance of survival but the opportunity to reconstitute safe havens in Afghanistan as well. Al Qaeda is already undergoing something of a resurgence in Kunar and Nuristan provinces of Afghanistan where TTP leader Mullah Fazlullah himself operates largely unmolested by NATO or Afghan forces.[66] The Haqqani Network in particular will benefit from the lack of opposition in its home provinces of Paktia, Khost and Paktika.
[67] At this point, the Pakistani military shows no inclination of going after the Haqqani Network and will likely only target Bahadur’s forces if Bahadur actively chooses to resist military incursions into his areas of influence. For as long as Pakistani policy distinguishes between “good” and “bad” militants, any success achieved can be considered only partial, at best.
Furthermore, it does not appear as if Pakistani forces are particularly interested in preventing a militant exodus from the area.[68] The army has made little secret of its intention to, or preparations for, launching a military operation. As enemy groups saw the writing on the wall and began leaving, the army made few efforts to contain them. In fact, one disturbing report paints a picture of Pakistani military forces deliberately abandoning certain posts along Waziristan’s border with Afghanistan for two weeks.[69] Officials in North Waziristan report that “most” foreign fighters were able to slip into Afghanistan as a result.[70] Such action (or lack of action, really) may have been undertaken in order to allow the Haqqani Network the freedom to leave the area, but other militants are easily able to avail themselves of the same convenience. Pakistani forces may not particularly care that enemy fighters have left the area, seeing them as less of a nuisance and danger inside Afghanistan than in Pakistan. All this does is allow fleeing militants the opportunity to escape a major attack on their human network and provide them with a new haven from which to infiltrate, attack, and harry Pakistani forces across the border. While the loss of militant infrastructure in and around Mir Ali and Miram Shah is significant, groups like the TTP and al Qaeda have shown a remarkable ability to rebound from such disruptions fairly quickly, especially if the majority of their human network is intact. South Waziristan is a clear example of such a phenomenon.[71] TTP militants escaped largely unmolested to North Waziristan and were quickly able to reconstitute themselves and an attack infrastructure capable of reaching across the country from their new base of operations.
Lastly, the government’s and army’s attitude towards IDPs from the FATA is far from constructive. After the 2009 South Waziristan operation, many officials viewed IDPs who flooded into other cities in Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa province and Karachi as burdens on infrastructure that upset the delicate ethnic balances in cities like Karachi and incubators for extremists and militants fleeing the battlefield disguised as IDPs.[72] The Sindh government has already declared it does not intend to let new IDPs enter the province without rigorous checks this time around, and it may even try and set up IDP camps in the interior of the province, separate from major population centers.[73] In Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa province, many IDPs from North Waziristan are refusing to go to government-established IDP camps following calls from militant leaders such as Bahadur to stay away from government assistance and facilities.[74] Many are even travelling to Afghanistan instead in the belief that they will be safer across the border.[75]
The Pakistani government appears to already be losing the battle for the sympathies of the local population. This will become extremely problematic as far as achieving success in North Waziristan is concerned because cooperative local populations that are quickly repatriated following the conclusion of hostilities are the key to being able to cement long-term peace. The 2009 operation in the Swat valley was largely successful because IDPs were treated as stakeholders and repatriated soon after the fighting came to an end; locals became extensions of the local security and intelligence apparatus in the region and were able to help security forces prevent several attempts by TTP militants to re-infiltrate the region.[76] By comparison, South Waziristan saw few permanent successes because even a full year after hostilities ended there, the government was unable to win the trust of local tribesmen and permanently repatriate them. As a result, a military force of some 40,000 men, largely confined to a few checkpoints and bases, was unable to police the vast territory it now held sway over and TTP militants were able to gradually move back in and establish pockets of control.[77]
*What is necessary for ultimate success?*
It is vital to remember that, by this point in the conflict, the war against al Qaeda, the TTP, and their allies, has become bigger than North Waziristan. Even assuming that the operation there is a total success and the militants in the agency can be mostly eliminated, Pakistan will still have a serious Taliban problem. The TTP is an umbrella group and has, true to form, established powerful cells and chapters across the northwest, in the Punjabi heartland, and in major Pakistani metropolises.[78]
Success against the TTP and al Qaeda will require many things: Conducting an operation in North Waziristan is vital to rob the enemy of key infrastructure and deny it the space to operate with impunity in its main stronghold. Properly executing a well-thought plan for the post-conflict environment will be vital to inoculating North Waziristan against a TTP re-incursion. And not stopping to rest on the laurels of North Waziristan will keep militant groups across Pakistan worried for their safety and less able to devote time to planning attacks against domestic and international targets. North Waziristan is a necessary, but not sufficient, step down the path to defeating al Qaeda, its allies, and its mindset in the region.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## farhan_9909

*Zarb-i-Azb: North Waziristan ground operation kicks off*



> *PESHAWAR: Ground troops were moved in to Miramshah Bazaar on Thursday as tanks and artillery continued to pound militant hideouts in and around the bazaar.*
> 
> Sources said that after weakening the targets with air assaults, security forces were now moving into the built area and clearing hideouts.



Zarb-i-Azb: North Waziristan ground operation kicks off - Pakistan - DAWN.COM


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Secur

Marwat Khan Lodhi said:


> As you asserted, they might be terrorist supporters, so why dont you grow pair of balls and do your sacred duty of killing taliban. You must have practiced your shooting skills to perfection upto this point, from call of duty and Battlefield games.



Yes , there might be , that is why heavy checking is being done at checkpoints on routes from where the IDPs are coming out . Still better than learning to use weapons since the day you should be in school for your first lesson . I can tell you that , there are people who are/will do their job , little kids dont need to pick weapons for that .



fatman17 said:


> What You Need to Know About Pakistan's North Waziristan Operation



Sir , after the army clears up an area , what is the long term strategy besides trying to pass control or help the civil administration? Asking in general and not specific to this operation .


----------



## qamar1990

farhan_9909 said:


> *Zarb-i-Azb: North Waziristan ground operation kicks off*
> 
> 
> 
> Zarb-i-Azb: North Waziristan ground operation kicks off - Pakistan - DAWN.COM


finally
@Marwat Khan Lodhi tell fazullah to run

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Side-Winder




----------



## My-Analogous



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## info4m

Lets Revive the Brotherhood of Ansar-e-Medinah with the Muhajireen of Makkah !!!

To assist displaced brethren from North Waziristan, donation camps have been established by Pakistan Army at Karachi and Lahore. At Karachi donations collection points have been established at COD Karachi, DHA Golf club, Malir Cantt gate. At Hyderabad and Pano Aqil,doation collection point has been established at respective cantonment gates. Contact numbers for further details are 03212532699, 03006420542, and 03213789526.
At Lahore donation collection points have been established at Fortress Stadium Lahore, Masjid Chowk E-Block DHA Phase I, Beacon House School Z Block DHA Phase 3, Wateen Chowk DHA Phase5. More details can be obtained from following contacts 042-66993281, 042-37017375, 03216812531, 111-929-909, 0494-310005 ( Chonia Cantt).
Donation can also be deposited in Askari Bank Limited GHQ Branch Account no- 0028-010121825-8

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## info4m

Lets Revive the Brotherhood of Ansar-e-Medinah with the Muhajireen of Makkah !!!

To assist displaced brethren from North Waziristan, donation camps have been established by Pakistan Army at Karachi and Lahore. At Karachi donations collection points have been established at COD Karachi, DHA Golf club, Malir Cantt gate. At Hyderabad and Pano Aqil,doation collection point has been established at respective cantonment gates. Contact numbers for further details are 03212532699, 03006420542, and 03213789526.
At Lahore donation collection points have been established at Fortress Stadium Lahore, Masjid Chowk E-Block DHA Phase I, Beacon House School Z Block DHA Phase 3, Wateen Chowk DHA Phase5. More details can be obtained from following contacts 042-66993281, 042-37017375, 03216812531, 111-929-909, 0494-310005 ( Chonia Cantt).
Donation can also be deposited in Askari Bank Limited GHQ Branch Account no- 0028-010121825-8
facebook/Col.azeemnawaz


----------



## Inception-06

Why TV, Radio wallpaper on streets etc. is not showing Propaganda against TTP for 24 hours ?


----------



## Devil Soul

*Operation Zarb-e-Azb will complete in four phases: DG ISPR*
Last Updated On *26 June,2014* 





*Another 11 terrorists were killed in military airstrikes in Miranshah today.*

MIRANSHAH (Web Desk) – Director General of Inter Services Public Relations (ISPR) Major General Asim Bajwa on Thursday clarified that ground offensive in North Waziristan will begin only after complete evacuation of the locals is ensured, Dunya News reported.

Briefing the media on operation Zarb-e-Azb at GHQ, Major General Asim Bajwa said the operation will be completed in four phases while locals have been given more time to leave the areas.

He said 45 militant hideouts were destroyed and 327 militants were killed between June 15 and June 25.

10 soldiers have embraced martyrdom while seven others have sustained injuries in terrorist attacks, he added.

The DG ISPR said North Waziristan is last stronghold of the Tehreek-e-Taliban. He confirmed the presence of a large number of Uzbeks and other foreign militants in North Waziristan, saying that they will all be wiped out.

Action is being taken to weaken the enemy, he said, adding that terrorists’ movement was restricted by tightening security at Pak-Afghan border.

Earlier today, another eleven terrorists were killed when PAF jets pounded militant hideouts in Miranshah area.

Sources told that six militant hideouts were destroyed in the airstrikes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

*Failed Suicide Bomber interview*

*




 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=311515305680266




*
Lanat hai un logon pe jo is k baad bhi TTP ki Himayat kerte hain dekho or ankhain kholo

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
2 | Like Like:
9


----------



## qamar1990

dexter said:


> *Failed Suicide Bomber interview*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=311515305680266
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Lanat hai un logon pe jo is k baad bhi TTP ki Himayat kerte hain dekho or ankhain kholo


what do they do to kids like this once they catch them?


----------



## Kompromat

dexter said:


> *Failed Suicide Bomber interview*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=311515305680266
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Lanat hai un logon pe jo is k baad bhi TTP ki Himayat kerte hain dekho or ankhain kholo



Can i pls get the link?


----------



## Secur

jabalultariq said:


> The only thing that worries me is the popular US term "collateral damadge" , and the fact that our army may not get too comfortable with killing the innocents



Americans haven't been fighting in their own country , we are .

5000 IDPS arrive in Karachi , more expected .


----------



## chosen_one

*There are two sides to every story





*​


----------



## ejaz007

*No good or bad Taliban; every terrorist will be taken out: army*

* ISPR DG says operation in North Waziristan a political decision g No foreign forces involved in action against terrorists g Media should dispel misconceptions

ISLAMABAD: Pakistan Army has declared that operation in North Waziristan is targeted against all terrorists, without any discrimination between the so-called ‘good Taliban’ or ‘bad Taliban’.
“No question of discrimination. They all are terrorists. And anyone who challenges the writ of the state will be eliminated,” Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) Director General Major General Asim Bajwa told a select group of journalists at the General Headquarters on Thursday. He dispelled the impression that army was ‘facilitating’ certain terrorist groups, adding that ‘for military, there is no discrimination among different Tehreek-i-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) groups or the Haqqani Network’. “Army will crush them all.”
The ISPR DG said that besides local Taliban terrorists, a large number of Uzbek and other foreign terrorists were also present in North Waziristan. “They will also all be wiped out,” he said, and maintained that operation Zarb-e-Azb is the ‘beginning of the end of terrorism in Pakistan’.
Major General Bajwa said the North Waziristan operation was being conducted by our own forces, with no foreign country having any role in it. “This is not a Pak-US joint military action. We are capable enough to conduct such operations,” he said.
The DG said that the operation was launched on the orders of the government and decision for it was made at the political level. He rejected the impression that the political and military leaderships of the country were not on the same page regarding the launch of the offensive and that the army had launched the operation in disregarding opinion of the government which preferred peace dialogue with the TTP. “It was a political decision. We followed the orders.”
Major General Bajwa dubbed the ongoing operation the war of survival of Pakistan. He urged the nation to support armed forces in their effort to flush out the menace of terrorism from the country. He also asked the media to raise awareness among the people about the objectives of the operation and clear any misperceptions in this regard.
The DG said operation Zarb-e-Azb was a collective effort to eliminate terrorists from the country. He said army troops, FC, Khassadar, Levis, intelligence agencies and PAF were jointly conducting the operation. He said even the Afghan government has been requested to take action against those terrorists who had crossed over the border to avoid action and were hiding in Kunar and Nuristan provinces.
He said some 327 hardcore terrorists had been killed and 45 hideouts destroyed in North Waziristan so far during the operation. Ten soldiers embraced martyrdom while 19 terrorists surrendered to the armed forces, he added. 
He said only a few hundred persons have opted to stay in the camps set up for the IDPs.

No good or bad Taliban; every terrorist will be taken out: army


----------



## Marshmallow

Devil Soul said:


> *My bro have been asked to report to Wana & is already on his way ... Please pray for him ....PAKISTAN ZINDABAD *
> @Jaanbaz @Abu Nasar @p(-)0ENiX @batmannow @BATMAN @Spring Onion @Leader @HRK @Luftwaffe @dexter @ghazaliy2k @secretservice @Marshmallow @air marshal @airmarshal @AUz @Counter-Errorist @Marshmallow @Raja.Pakistani @Bezerk @Stealth @Jf Thunder @Rajput_Pakistani @Informant @Fracker @rockstar08 @ZYXW @Umair Nawaz @Hyperion @Jazzbot @Aether @Secur @farhanalee7 @balixd @danish falcon @W.11 @Zarvan @Slav Defence @mafiya @S.U.R.B. @RescueRanger @qamar1990 @PWFI @Pakistanisage @Windjammer @LoveIcon @KingMamba @DESERT FIGHTER @chauvunist @JonAsad @Jessica_L @RazPaK @Imran Khan @cb4 @Darth Vader @Developereo @Abu Zolfiqar @A.Rafay @Osama Ali1996 @Muhammad Omar @Armstrong @VCheng
> @Aeronaut @WebMaster @Emmie @Jungibaaz @Manticore @Fulcrum15 @Chak Bamu @Akheilos @Tameem @Jon Snow
> @Abu Nasar @salman108 @slapshot @RAMPAGE @EyanKhan @Men in Green @HttpError @genmirajborgza786 @secretservice @Aslan @MastanKhan @chauvunist @ajpirzada @hasnain0099 @saiyan0321 @Fracker @dexter @F.O.X @Cheetah786 and all members


May God Bless him ......and make him victorious .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

@Devil Soul may Allah protect him and all our soldiers and officers from the evils of terrorists... my prayers are with our soldiers... may he return successful. Amen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

*Tirah valley, a prime location for militants *
June 26, 2014


For news details Read on : Tirah valley, a prime location for militants
ISLAMABAD - Tirah witnessed targeted airstrikes on 24th June, adding to the Tirah operation led by the Pakistan army. Secluded, mountainous, and just south of the Khyber Pass, Tirah valley is a prime location for any militant organisation. The valley is the birthplace of one such organization, the Lashkar-e-Islam group led by Mangal Bagh Afridi. Due to its geography and location, the army’s operation in Tirah is vital for the expulsion of both local and foreign militants from the area.
Because of the topography of FATA and its border with Afghanistan, there are many passes that connect the two regions together. “Among these passes, the most difficult route to secure is the Khyber Pass,” a military official stated.
The Tirah Valley lies south of the infamous pass that has been used by invaders such as Darius I, and Genghis Khan.
Commenting on the resilience of the tribesmen, the official stated, “Even Alexander himself avoided the pass due to the insecurity felt moving through it and took the Nawa Pass to enter the sub-continent.”
Little development has taken place around the Pass, making it a prime route for militants marching in from Afghanistan and Central Asia. Securing Khyber Pass is thus essential in our war against militancy. However, it has proven to be a difficult task for the Pakistan army.
This proximity with the Pass results in Tirah acting as a prime hub for militants entering into Pakistan, pointed out the army official. “The area itself is a victim of underdevelopment,” stated the military official. Lacking schools, quality hospitals and infrastructure, militants have been able to take advantage of this hideout.
Following the September 11 attacks in New York, rumors pertaining to the presence of Osama Bin Laden in Tirah were spread, and 2001 marked the first Pakistani military operation in Tirah. With hardly any development in the area at that time, it was easy for Afghan militants to convince the tribesmen of the need to battle America and all its allies in their Jihad. Three years later, Lashkar-e-Islam was formed, and ten years after its formation, it is still active.
“Tirah is located near the centre of the tribal areas,” explained the military official. The valley is shared by 3 agencies (Khyber, Kurram and Orakzai), of which two share a border with Afghanistan. Each of FATA’s seven agencies holds at least one militant faction, all of which are allied together in a war against the Pakistan government. Tirah’s importance for the militants is thus multiplied.
Another strategic standpoint for Tirah is the proximity it shares with Peshawar. According to the military official, the valley is too close to the settled areas of Pakistan, and the Khyber Pass even closer. By gaining Tirah, the securing of the Pass is a greater reality.
The geography of the valley is an added bonus for Lashkar-e-Islam. The valley is overlooked by the Spin Ghar mountain range, with tall alpine trees below. This combination makes the valley difficult for any enemy to search through, creating the safe haven a militant organization needs to thrive.
Such reasons create no surprise as to why Lashkar-e-Islam was so easily formed. The group has an “unholy alliance” with the Tehrik-e-Taliban says the military official. Expanding on his statement, the official states that every time peace is established in the tribal region, a leadership struggle ensues between the two militant groups. However, the two groups have a shared hatred for Pakistan’s government, and thus form an alliance in order to enforce a skewed version of Shariah law in Pakistan.
The recent military action in Tirah is not the first of its kind. In 1897, when Afridis in Tirah rose in revolt against the British, a yearlong Tirah Campaign ensued. The favored result of the campaign was the punishment and subjugation of the tribesmen. The brute force in such campaigns resulted in the area being left centuries behind in development of which the effects are still being felt today. The militancy in the area adds to this lack of development. It has been reported that Mangal Bagh has warned parents to send at least one son to Lashkar-e-Islam madrassas, or to pay a large fine.
The army has expressed their goals to not be the same as the British. Their military action is to purge the area of Mangal Bagh and allow for development in the area to finally take place. 
“Most of the Lashkar-e-Islam militants have been expelled from the area,” said the military official, and there are reports of IDPs finally moving back to their villages in the valley. However, Mangal Bagh is still at large and carrying out his operations in Khyber Agency, where military airstrikes were carried out on Tuesday in the Jamrud Tehsil, with the army claiming 20 militants killed, and 12 hideouts destroyed. The military source also states that some Lashkar-e-Islam militants still inhabit the Tirah Valley.
“There is a lack of development in the area, hardly any quality schools, hospitals or infrastructure is present,” said the army official, identifying the social issues of the area.
By securing Tirah, the army can eventually secure the Khyber Pass, blocking the route made for foreign militants entering Pakistan, pointed out the army official.


----------



## Jazzbot

*Children to get polio drops in Khyber, under army watch*








PESHAWAR: More than 20,000 children will get polio drops under the Pakistan Army's protection in a campaign starting from Friday in parts of Bara Tehsil of Khyber Agency, the second most polio affected area after North Waziristan Agency.

The fourth phase of vaccination under Sehat Ka Insaf programme is being carried out under security by army, khasadars and paramiliatry Frontier Corps (FC) personnel.

More than 135 teams were set up to vaccinate at least 20,000 children.

The restive North Waziristan and Khyber Agency have seen multiple polio cases mainly because of the law and order situation, as thousands of children remained unattended.

_Explore: North Waziristan offensive exodus triggers polio spread fears_

The North Waziristan operation is being viewed as a blessing in disguise for vulnerable children who would now easily be administered polio drops which could not have been done earlier due to persisting militant threats and inaccessibility.

_Related: Waziristan situation a blessing in disguise_

The children, now living with host families in schools and camps, are now being administered polio drops either at medical facilities or at registration points set up for Internally displaced people (IDPs).



Aeronaut said:


> Can i pls get the link?





Code:


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=311515305680266

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## third eye

ejaz007 said:


> *No good or bad Taliban; every terrorist will be taken out: army*
> 
> ISLAMABAD: Pakistan Army has declared that operation in North Waziristan is targeted against all terrorists, without any discrimination between the so-called ‘good Taliban’ or ‘bad Taliban’.
> “No question of discrimination. They all are terrorists.



Der aye, drust aye

One hopes the PA & GOP is as good as its word.


----------



## fatman17

*Zarb-e-Azb ninth operation since 9/11*
Total victory is the only option this time
Ahmad NooraniTuesday, June 17, 2014 

*
ISLAMABAD: Success in 9th major military operation Zarb-e-Azb and complete elimination of terrorists from all parts of country is a must now as the previously conducted small and big eight operations were either partially successful or situation got worse/deteriorated after completion of the operation and said areas never become totally peaceful.*
So far, eight military operations include Operation Enduring Freedom (2001-02), Operation Al-Mizan (2002-06), Operation Rah-e-Haq (November 2007), Operation Zalzala (January-May 2008), Rah-e-Rast, (2007-09), Operation Sher Dil (September 2009), Rah-e-Nijat (2009-10) and Operation Koh-e-Sufaid (2008-11).
Operation Enduring Freedom in 2001-02 launched after 9/11 was partially successful in its prime objectives of overthrowing the Taliban regime and capturing some supporters of Al Qaeda. But both the United States and Pakistan failed to capture key Al Qaeda leaders, including Osama bin Laden and Ayman al-Zawahiri. Among the militants who fled into Pakistan after the collapse of the Taliban regime in Afghanistan were Qaeda elements and some of its top leaders.
Operation Al Mizan, October 2002-06, continued against militants in selected parts of North Waziristan Agency (NWA) with different intensities at different times. It had very high causality rate and armed forces had to lose many precious lives as an objective of operations was to save civilians.
Operation Rah-e-Haq was launched in 2007 and basic objective of its first phase was to tackle the TNSM in Swat valley.Operation, Zalzala, 2008 (January–May 2008), carried out in Spinkai, South Waziristan Agency (SWA), concluded with mixed results as the army had successfully captured the area, but it did not succeed in capturing or killing the Qari Hussain, the main objective of the operation.
Operation Rah-e-Rast, 2007-09 (May 2009) was an offensive against barbaric Taliban militant in Mingora, Swat. Operation Sher Dil, September 2009, was launched by Pak Army in Bajour Agency to target all militant groups which were threat to Pakistan security.
Operation Rah-e-Nijat, 2009-10 (October, 2009) was launched against militants in South Waziristan. Gunship helicopters and aircraft were used. Operation Koh-e-Sufaid continued from 2008 to 2011. It had many objectives including elimination of Taliban militants and reopening of Thall-Parachinar Road which consistently remained under attack of Taliban. However, problems remained in the area.



third eye said:


> Der aye, drust aye
> 
> One hopes the PA & GOP is as good as its word.


 
hope is eternal..........


----------



## Donatello

CENTCOM said:


> After years of unprovoked attacks and over 50,000 civilians and military men killed, the Pakistani nation had enough of this menace of terrorism that has plagued the nation for long. We have seen them reject terrorism in various recent polls. State Department Spokesperson Jen Psaki said, “This is a Government of Pakistan operation. We’ve long supported Pakistan efforts to extend their sovereignty and stability throughout the country.” We wish the Pakistani nation well and complete success in their quest for peace.
> 
> 
> Abdul Quddus
> DET-United States Central Command



Couple of Squadrons of BLK52+ would be nice. The ones heading to Iraq are going to be useless for them. Hand em over? What do you say?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Donatello said:


> Couple of Squadrons of BLK52+ would be nice. The ones heading to Iraq are going to be useless for them. Hand em over? What do you say?


 
or 20 AH-1Z super-cobras with hellfires.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

Aeronaut said:


> Can i pls get the link?



Here it is , bro :
Failed Suicide Bomber interview



qamar1990 said:


> what do they do to kids like this once they catch them?



brainwashing until they are ready to blew up
and the most of them do with these kids is jannat mein hooron ka wadda 
It is so easy to play with minds of kids of age 14 or 15 and misguide them

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## farhan_9909

*Ground operation:Likely to begin in 48hrs
*
Any idea why is this so much delayed


----------



## Inception-06

Donatello said:


> Couple of Squadrons of BLK52+ would be nice. The ones heading to Iraq are going to be useless for them. Hand em over? What do you say?



Haha that is a good post ! What about more Cobra and Huye-Transport Helicopters ?


----------



## FalconsForPeace

*Zarb-i-Azb is War of Survival of Pakistan: ISPR*

The ongoing military operation Zarb-i-Azb against militants in North Waziristan is a ‘war of survival’ of the country, Pakistan Army spokesperson has said. Giving a formal briefing to presspersons on operation at GHQ here on Thursday, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) Director General Major General Asim Bajwa said that the operation is being carried out without any discrimination among Tehreek-i-Taliban Pakistan (TTP), Haqqani network or any other terror group. He said that Zarb-e-Azb is being jointly conducted by Pakistan Air Force (PAF), Frontier Corps (FC) personnel, Levies, Khasadars and intelligence officials. “This is the biggest and most well-coordinated operation ever conducted against terrorists. It is the beginning of the end for terrorism in the country,” said the spokesperson. General Bajwa said North Waziristan had become a heaven of terrorists an epicenter of all the terrorist activists in the country, hence launching a major offensive was indispensable. He there were a large of Uzbek and foreign terrorists in Boya and Digan villages of Miranshah, most of whom have been killed in bombardment. “North Waziristan has become a hub of terror and suicide attacks in the country because planning of such attacks was taking place here,” he said. He said that Zarb-e-Azb will be completed in four phases and it will pay way for the establishment of permanent peace in the country. ISPR spokesman said that whole nation and the political leadership of the country is on the same page to eradicate menace of terrorism. Gen Bajwa said 327 terrorists have been killed in the operation since its launch on June 15, 10 security personnel have embraced martyrdom while 15 militant hideouts have been flattened. He said 19 terrorists have surrendered to Pakistan Army. He said North Waziristan was the last stronghold of TTP. ISPR spokesperson ruled out the possibility of militants’ escape to Afghanistan during the operation, saying Army has surrounded the entire agency and sealed 180km border, making it impossible for them to flee. He, however, said that prior to the launch of offensive some of terrorist leaders may have taken refuge across the border and Afghan government has been requested to take action against them. “The Pakistan Army has requested the Afghan military to take action against terrorist hideouts in Kunar and Nooristan, but so far there has been no action taken,” he said. Gen Bajwa dispelled the impression that it was a joint Pak-US operation and US drone strikes were part of it, saying Pakistan Army is capable enough to annihilate the terrorists. He said so far 4, 56,202 individuals have migrated from North Waziristan to Dera Ismail Khan Bannu, and Lakki Marwat and are registered as internally displaced persons (IDPs). The military spokesperson said that a ground offensive in North Waziristan will launched once complete evacuation of local citizens is ensured. He said Pakistan Army is expecting resistance from terrorists during the ground combat but is fully prepared for that. He further said that an inclusive security mechanism has been drawn out to foil the potential reaction of operation from the terrorists. Earlier on Thursday, PAF warplanes pounded six militant hideouts in Miranshah, killing at least 11 terrorists, including a leader of an outlawed outfit Sheikh Waqas, who belonged to DI Khan. -

Zarb-i-Azb is War of Survival of Pakistan: ISPR | Pakistan Tribune


----------



## Irfan Baloch

dexter said:


> Here it is , bro :
> Failed Suicide Bomber interview
> 
> 
> 
> brainwashing until they are ready to blew up
> and the most of them do with these kids is jannat mein hooron ka wadda
> It is so easy to play with minds of kids of age 14 or 15 and misguide them


how sick his reasoning is.. I think i have seen on other failed suicide interviews too
where they say they didnt explode because the targets were Muslims

how much sick sons of bitches they are that they have taken the charge of deciding who lives or dies so violently because of Wahabi view of who is Muslim enough to be spared.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## qamar1990

dexter said:


> Here it is , bro :
> Failed Suicide Bomber interview
> 
> 
> 
> brainwashing until they are ready to blew up
> and the most of them do with these kids is jannat mein hooron ka wadda
> It is so easy to play with minds of kids of age 14 or 15 and misguide them


what does pakistan army do with them once they catch them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QayPKKH

Operation Zarb-e-Azb: 25th June Developments - PKKH.tv







The eleventh day of the operation resulted in some phenomenal developments. The first batch of militants surrendered to security forces. Devastation of militant hideout with the help of airforce jets continued, while the ground forces still waited for the complete evacuation of the civilians from the populous town areas to initiate the offensive.

*Casualties*

At least 13 suspected militants were killed and five militant hideouts were destroyed in fresh airstrikes carried out by Pakistan Air Force (PAF) fighter aircrafts in Mir Ali area.

*Surrender*

*1*2 militants surrendered their weapons to security forces in North Waziristan, an achievement depicting that command and control system of the insurgents has been indented by Zarb-e-Azb planners.

*Arrests*

A key commander of Tehreek-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP), Tayyab alias Omar Pagal, a notable suicide attack trainer was arrested during a raid conducted by Islamabad Police and other law enforcement agencies in Tarnol, suburb area of Islamabad.

*Internally Displaced Person (IDP)*

According to the new report published by National Disaster Management Authority (NDMA), so far 36,831 families have been registered that crossed over from North Waziristan. The total number of IDPs reached 456,508 including 120,110 male, 143,996 female and 192,442 children.

*Other Developments*

Directory General Inter Services Public Relations (ISPR) requested people of Pakistan to help the displaced populace in his tweet on a social media website.

Malik Riaz, a renowned business tycoon announced Rs. 500 million aid and offered to provide food, health and education services for the benefit of civilian evacuees.

The UAE government has announced 2.5 million dollars in an aid package for those sheltering in camps and UNHCR has promised to provide 16,000 tents and the same number of non-food items if needed by the IDPs.

The Senate of Pakistan has also contributed Rs. 5 million from the Senate Emergency Relief Fund. A cheque was handed over to Commander Logistic Area Major General Sherazi at the General Headquarters-Rawalpindi by the Secretary Senate Amjad Pervez Malik.

Contributing Reporter: Atiq Durrani

Source PKKH.tv

Operation Zarb-e-Azb: 26th June Developments - PKKH.tv






The ground offensive finally began on the 12th day of the operation in the town of Miranshah near North Waziristan agency. Inter Services Press Relations also announced an indiscriminatory war against all terrorist groups, including the Haqqanis, besides Tehreek-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP).

*Ground Offensive Commences:*

After successfully weakening the bases of TTP through its aerial assets, the military now aims to entirely clear the NWA by initiating ground assault against foreign and local terrorists. Pakistani troops entered Miranshah, the main town of the Waziristan Agency, initializing the attack at 6 am. The Bazaar and Zafar Town areas of Miranshah, haven of foreign militants of IMU and ETIM have been bombarded by artillery strikes and tanks, however, lack of resistance from the terrorists indicate that they may have fled to Afghanistan through the porous border.

*Casualties:*

According to the official briefing by the DG ISPR, five militants have been killed and six terrorist hideouts were wiped out by shelling fighter jets, raising the total militants body count to 327, including 45 hideouts that were destroyed at the cost of 10 martyrs.

*Surrender and Escape:*

The surrender centre at North Waziristan was approached by seven terrorists, marking a total of 19 militants who wish to lay down their arms.

Furthermore, 24 militants also tried to escape from the security cordon but were caught within time.

*Internally Displaced People:*

Currently 466,000 IDPs have been registered while those civilians still trapped in the North Waziristan Agency will be safely withdrawn, said the DG ISPR.

At least 5,552 internally displaced people reached Karachi from Waziristan on 26th June, with their validation still in progress. A three-day polio campaign was also announced to run from 5th July to 8th July to prevent the breakout of the virus in the city.


*Other Developments:*

In order to facilitate the IDPs, National Disaster Management Authority (NDMA) has prepared a joint plan with the armed forces and the civil administration to provide aid to them in relief camps.

A Prime Minister Relief Fund has also been established for IDPs. The federal cabinet and the treasury members of the Senate and National Assembly also announced to donate their one-month salary to the relief fund.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif along with Chief of Army Staff General Raheel Sharif will be visiting the IDPs relief camps in Bannu on Friday, 27th of June.

Pakistan requested the assistance of Kabul in its mission to eradicate terrorism from the region by taking necessary actions to prevent the fleeing terrorists from North Waziristan to gain refuge in Afghanistan.

The roaming facility of five Afghan mobile networks was also blocked yesterday, thus rendering 45,000 illegal Afghan SIMs unsuitable. These SIMS were mostly used by terrorists for communicating in ransom-related activities.

Contributing Reporters: Khoulah Afzal and Fahad Nableel

Source PKKH.tv


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Captured Terrorist should be hanged after a quick court review no place for garbage

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Menace2Society



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Menace2Society

They need to be educated and civilized. They have been cut off from mainstream society for too long. 

Education is the only cure to barbarism.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shaheenmissile

Menace2Society said:


> They need to be educated and civilized. They have been cut off from mainstream society for too long.
> 
> Education is the only cure to barbarism.


Nobody stops them from mixing among the other races of Pakistan..But its their own concept of racial supremacy stops them from mixing among lower races such as Punjabi and Mohajir.

Go to Karachi and probably some other parts of Pakistan and People from FATA cant even speak Urdu and wont mix with locals...because they are happy among their own kind at home and even when away from home.


----------



## Menace2Society

shaheenmissile said:


> Nobody stops them from mixing among the other races of Pakistan..But its their own concept of racial supremacy stops them from mixing among lower races such as Punjabi and Mohajir.
> 
> Go to Karachi and probably some other parts of Pakistan and People from FATA cant even speak Urdu and wont mix with locals...because they are happy among their own kind at home and even when away from home.



Thats the Afghan pasthun influence. These people are the most disgusting, vile racists on the planet. Worse than Iranians. 

When you don't have a proper education system and method of integration the people living in FATA will be influenced by Afghans.


----------



## SHAMK9

dexter said:


> *Failed Suicide Bomber interview*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=311515305680266
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Lanat hai un logon pe jo is k baad bhi TTP ki Himayat kerte hain dekho or ankhain kholo


What a waste of young life, can these kids be brought back to mainstream society?


----------



## Devil Soul

TTP commander Omar killed... ISPR

TTP commander in MiranShah Omer is killed in recent strikes, meanwhile forces arrested an imp Al-Qaeda commander as well. : ISPR


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/482828692297883649

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/482829355404754944


----------



## Manticore

to the politicians who were stalling the recent op

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Riseup

Importent Taliban Commander Umer Killed in Miran Shah


----------



## shaheenmissile

Only a few hundred terrorists have been killed when their numbers must be tens of thousands if not hundreds of thousands.


----------



## Menace2Society

shaheenmissile said:


> Only a few hundred terrorists have been killed when their numbers must be tens of thousands if not hundreds of thousands.



This is a cause for concern. Where are they all??


----------



## farhan_9909

shaheenmissile said:


> Only a few hundred terrorists have been killed when their numbers must be tens of thousands if not hundreds of thousands.



TTP strength as per initial estimate is reduced to 1500,Since PA has included Haqqani and Hafiz Gul bahadur into the compaign aswell.Expect the total strength of Militants close to 5k


----------



## Menace2Society

farhan_9909 said:


> TTP strength as per initial estimate is reduced to 1500,Since PA has included Haqqani and Hafiz Gul bahadur into the compaign aswell.Expect the total strength of Militants close to 5k


 
60,000 was the figure provided before the operation. Why now 5k?


----------



## farhan_9909

Menace2Society said:


> 60,000 was the figure provided before the operation. Why now 5k?



60k?who told you this?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## krash

Menace2Society said:


> 60,000 was the figure provided before the operation. Why now 5k?



60,000 is an insane number, where did you get it from?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

*Two soldiers injured in rocket attack in Peshawar*
By Riaz Ahmad
Published: June 29, 2014

*PESHAWAR: Two soldiers were injured when four rockets landed inside the Cantonment area in Peshawar in the early hours of Sunday.*

*According to the police, the target was apparently Bacha Khan International Airport.*

*However, all four rockets hit adjacent areas while one rocket landed inside a brigade office, leaving two soldiers injured.*

“There is evidence that all the four rockets were fired from Ghundi Afghan Refugee Camp located in the jurisdiction area of Tehkal police station as opposed to the previous practice of targeting the airport from Sarband, Pishtakhara and Suleman Khel,” a police official told _The Express Tribune_.

“This is a new development indeed,” added the police official.

He said both wounded soldiers were rushed to the Combined Military Hospital (CMH) where their condition was said to be stable.


----------



## Menace2Society

farhan_9909 said:


> TTP strength as per initial estimate is reduced to 1500,Since PA has included Haqqani and Hafiz Gul bahadur into the compaign aswell.Expect the total strength of Militants close to 5k



So you're telling me 5k is enough for TTP/Taliban to take over NW?? Very difficult to believe. 

60k is a conservative estimate.


----------



## Zarrar Alvi

Menace2Society said:


> 60,000 was the figure provided before the operation. Why now 5k?


60K come on man who told you?



Menace2Society said:


> So you're telling me 5k is enough for TTP/Taliban to take over NW?? Very difficult to believe.
> 
> 60k is a conservative estimate.


NW is not completely controlled by TTP or Any other groups only parts of marinshah, mir ali ,datta khel and machis area are controlled by these groups army is present in many parts of NW


----------



## forcetrip

Menace2Society said:


> So you're telling me 5k is enough for TTP/Taliban to take over NW?? Very difficult to believe.
> 
> 60k is a conservative estimate.



You need to understand that 60k fighters could very well take over entire provinces. Thats a huge number of fighters and the Army would not have deployed 30k to fight 60k. That would be against any sensible counter terror campaign to end terrorism. The Taliban are numerous but their fighting strength does not come from just its fighters, its a lot more complicated than that. Everyone that is uneducated and has problems gathering resources in this day and age can be turned into a taliban terrorist. Thats how most of their cannon fodder is recruited on the go. However the hardened of them all are in the thousands and if the afghans help PA then the cream can be taken out and the rest can be fixed by other means.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Metanoia

Menace2Society said:


> So you're telling me 5k is enough for TTP/Taliban to take over NW?? Very difficult to believe.
> 
> 60k is a conservative estimate.




To give you a perspective....ISIS has around 1500-3000 terrorists...and with that manpower they were able to take over almost entire Northern Iraq and and parts of Syria.

Also TTP and other assorted terrorist groups have certain parts of territory under their thumb....then there are places where they conduct their activities before withdrawing back to their strongholds. Considering the area and terrain of NW it is very much possible that a 5000 strong can wreck havoc.

PS. Army has deployed approx. 30,000 troops for this operation....easy to realize the strength of the foe is definitely not into 60,000s

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Side-Winder

UPDATE 29 JUNE


----------



## Jazzbot



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## WishLivePak

*BREAKING BREAKING OMG BREAKING

Ground offensive launched'otato*


----------



## WishLivePak

Metanoia said:


> To give you a perspective....ISIS has around 1500-3000 terrorists...and with that manpower they were able to take over almost entire Northern Iraq and and parts of Syria.
> 
> Also TTP and other assorted terrorist groups have certain parts of territory under their thumb....then there are places where they conduct their activities before withdrawing back to their strongholds. Considering the area and terrain of NW it is very much possible that a 5000 strong can wreck havoc.
> 
> PS. Army has deployed approx. 30,000 troops for this operation....easy to realize the strength of the foe is definitely not into 60,000s



dear sir
Iraq army gave up, pak army is not like that. plus we don't consider this war secretarian, as all sects are suffering due to taliban.

And people support army.

So yes, taliban can be flushed out
Thank you


----------



## farhan_9909

15xmilitants killed in Ground offensive

*SSG are part of the Ground operation forces



Zarb-i-Azb: 15 suspected militants killed in ground offensive

ISLAMABAD: At least suspected 15 militants were killed in the ground offensive initiated by the Pakistan Army in and around the Miramshah area of North Waziristan tribal region, according to a statement issued by the Inter Services Public Relations (ISPR).

A network of tunnels and a factory manufacturing improvised explosive device and bombs were also discovered by security forces.

The ISPR statement further said that three soldiers were wounded in an exchange of fire between militants and security personnel.

The army's infantry troops and Special Services Group (SSG) conducted door-to-door searches in Miramshah town to ensure that the civilian population had evacuated the area.

The ISPR statement added, "Meanwhile integrated fire of artillery, tanks and other heavy weapons is being carried out on terrorist concentrations in Mirali and other areas. Effective cordon is in place at other areas housing terrorists"

Click to expand...


Zarb-i-Azb: 15 suspected militants killed in ground offensive - Pakistan - DAWN.COM*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Side-Winder




----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## tarrar

Best of luck to our boys.


UPDATE- ZARB –E- AZB
30 JUNE 2014

1. After evacuation of all civil population, Ground operation commenced in and around Miranshah early morning today. House to House search of Miranshah town is being carried out by infantry troops and special service group. 15 x terrorists have been killed in ground offensive so far. Troops have recovered underground tunnels and IEDs preparation factories inside the so far cleared area. 3 x soldiers got injured in exchange of fire.
2. Meanwhile integrated fire of Artillery, Tanks and other heavy weapons is being carried out on terrorist’s concentrations in Mirali and other areas. Effective Cordon is in place at other areas housing terrorists
3. Since start of operation Zarbe Azb on 15 June, 376 x terrorists have been killed while 19 have surrendered to the security forces. 61 x terrorists Hideouts have been destroyed in the operation during last 15 days. 17 x Soldiers have embraced shahadat in the ongoing Operation Zarbe Azb
4. Distribution of relief items for IDPs continues at Bannu, DI Khan and Tank. 30000 x ration packs each of 110 Kilogram have been distributed so far.
5. 276 x ton Rations have been collected so far at 55 x Relief donations points established by Pakistan Army in major cities of the country and being transported to Bannu.
6. 5665 x Patients have been treated at the Field Medical Hospital established at Khalifa Gul Nawaz hospital Bannu by Army.
7. 6435 x cattle have been provided vetnary treatment while 17659 cattle and 30545 x poultry have been vaccinated.

ISPR

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarrar Alvi

farhan_9909 said:


> 15xmilitants killed in Ground offensive
> 
> *SSG are part of the Ground operation forces
> 
> Zarb-i-Azb: 15 suspected militants killed in ground offensive - Pakistan - DAWN.COM*


yup they always lead the ground offensive


----------



## faisal6309

After all these days, I did't see any news of killing Uyghur muslims as international media said that some of them are hiding in North Waziristan.


----------



## junaid1

fry those bastards


----------



## Sugarcane



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## QayPKKH

Operation Zarb-e-Azb: 29th June Developments - PKKH.tv






The operation has now entered in its fifteenth day; with air strikes continuing to eliminate terrorists and destroy their hideouts.

Fresh air strikes today eliminated 16 terrorists and destroyed a number of their hideouts on the outskirts of Mirali. These air strikes have increased the death toll of terrorists to 386. Few civilians remain in NWA who are being evacuated by security forces. Announcements are being made for people who have not left the area. According to PakistanKaKhudaHafiz.com’s SpecialCorrespondent Shoaib Ahmed and Camera manMirza Afzal Baig, “North Waziristan is a ghost valley right now; civilians have been evacuated; and countdown to final grand offensive has started.”

*COAS: Pakistan Army is a battle hardened force*

Army Chief General Raheel yesterday reiterated that the Pakistan Army is a battle hardened force and is fully prepared to fight the entire spectrum of threats.

He said this during his visit to Siachen Glacier, the highest battle ground of the world. He laid wreath at the Shuhada Monument at Gayari and paid tribute to all those valiant officers and soldiers who laid their lives in defence of the sacred land.

*KPK Govt’s demands to the Federal Govt*

All Parties Conference (APC) organized by KPK Govt demanded the Federal Govt to announce an anticipated timeframe for the end of the ongoing operation and to provide more relief to the IDPs.

*US: Ongoing Operation is entirely Pakistan-executed*

US have reiterated that the ongoing operation is an entirely Pakistan-executed operation and has said that it is reviewing the situation of IDPs and is ready to help the IDPs.

*Relief efforts for IDPs*

Bahria Town chairman Malik Riaz urged the Govt to give Bahria Town administration the responsibility of one lakh IDPs, vowing to arrange proper care.

MQM chief Altaf Hussain has said that Pakistan is presently facing worst kind of terrorism and stressed upon helping the IDPs.

*Other Developments*

Two soldiers were injured when four rockets landed inside the Cantonment area in Peshawar. According to the police, the target was apparently the Bacha Khan International Airport.

Meanwhile, two major plots of terrorism were foiled in Lahore when police and law-enforcement agencies seized an explosive-laden truck and arrested 12 terrorists in two separate actions.

Pakistan Army officials have been deployed along with police in Masho Khel, Mashogagar, Sheikh Muhammadi and Garhi Mali Khel villages of Peshawar to ward off any other militant attack. Furthermore, as many as 10 people were arrested based on suspicion when the Security Forces and Badhabeir Police conducted a search operation in Suleman Khel village.

Around 2,500 personnel, including policemen and volunteers, will perform security duty around 720 mosques and 39 imam bargahs in Islamabad during Ramazan.

Local officials of eastern Khost province in Afghanistan have raised concerns about a number of Pakistani refugees who have entered the province armed with weapons, asking the Afghan security forces to confiscate their weapons. The Pakistani refugees have said that they are, indeed, armed and explained that this was for personal and defensive reasons.

Reported by: Fahad Nabeel and Khoulah Afzal

Source PKKH.tv

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FalconsForPeace



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Informant

GRave discovered with "Shaheed" buried in them. Turns out Brand spankin new Trichy made knock off 47s. So much for Jihad and friendship with India. 

TTP is going to have a really bad time tomorrow.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## F.O.X

Leading the assault .

Reactions: Like Like:
24


----------



## Kompromat

F.O.X said:


> Leading the assault .



What kinda vehicle is that?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

Lala, looks more like inside of a heli/small drop aircraft......... what kind????...... no idea...........



Aeronaut said:


> What kinda vehicle is that?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Bratva

Hyperion said:


> Lala, looks more like inside of a heli/small drop aircraft......... what kind????...... no idea...........



Looks Puma

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

Whats the latest?


----------



## Sugarcane

ISPR briefing: After NWA operation, action will be taken against terrorists across the country #*ZarbEAzb*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QayPKKH

Operation Zarb-e-Azb: 30th June Developments






The ground operation started in and around Miranshah early morning on the 30th. House to house search of Miranshah town is being carried out by infantry troops with special operations forces operatives.

15 terrorists have been eliminated in ground offensive so far this day. Troops have recovered underground tunnels and IEDs preparation factories inside the, so far, cleared area. 3 soldiers have been injured in exchange of fire. Meanwhile integrated firing by artillery, tanks and other heavy weapons are being carried out on terrorists’ concentrations in Mirali and other areas.

Since the start of the operation, 376 terrorists have been killed while 19 terrorists have surrendered to the security forces. 61 terrorist’shideouts have been destroyed in the operation. 17 Soldiers have embraced martyrdom during the operation.

*PM to hold consultations with various political parties*

PM Nawaz Sharif has decided to hold consultations with various political parties on the situation in the country evolving in the wake of the military operation in North Waziristan. All parliamentary leaders will be invited to discuss the military operation and the IDPs issue.

*IDPs and Ramazan*

For the half a million IDPs, the prospect of fasting during the holy month of Ramazan amid severe food shortages has sharpened anger towards the government.

Temperatures approach 50C and riots frequently break out over the lack of food supplies. Despite the misery, many are hopeful that Ramazan would still bring blessings.

*Relief efforts for IDPs*

Distribution of relief items for IDPs continues at Bannu, DI Khan and Tank. 30,000 ration packs each of 110 Kilogram have been distributed so far.

276 ton Rations have been collected so far at 55 Relief donations points established by Army in major cities and being transported to Bannu.

5665 Patients have been treated at the Field Medical Hospital established at Bannu by Army.

6435 cattle have been provided veterinary treatment while 17659 cattle and 30545 poultry have been vaccinated.

Sindh CM Qaim Ali Shah today met PM Nawaz Sharif and Army Chief General Raheel Sharif and presented cheques worth Rs.100 million to help the IDPs.

*Polio vaccination campaign*

Health authorities have been able to vaccinate more than 192,442 previously unreachable children against polio, officials say.

The officials said that children were vaccinated at permanent transit points set up in FR Bannu, and in Hangu. The rest of the children were vaccinated in Dera Ismail Khan, Bannu and Lakki Marwat districts

*Former DG ISPR: NWA operation was planned in 2010*

Former DG ISPR, Maj Gen (retd) Athar Abbas said that the decision to launch a full scale operation against terrorists in NWA had been taken by the military leadership in 2010. He said that the operation could not be initiated due to the indecisiveness of Gen (retd) Ashfaq Parvez Kayani.

*Rehman Malik: Operation should had been started 8 months ago*

PPP’s leader and former Interior Minister Rehman Malik said that the operation against militants should had started eight months ago.

*Other Developments*

The Senate has unanimously passed the Protection of Pakistan Bill 2014 which permits security forces to shoot suspects on sight with the permission of a grade-15 official.

Two traffic police personnel were martyred in Orangi Town in what is believed to be target killing in reaction to law enforcement agencies’ operation against militants in Karachi.

Reported by: Fahad Nabeel and Khoulah Afzal

Source PKKH.tv


----------



## iPhone

I commend PM Nawaz Shrief for owning up to the operation and giving stern messages to the militants of North Waziristan, not just once but repeatedly since the operation began. Look at today's Dawn main page.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Aeronaut said:


> What kinda vehicle is that?



That's the good old Mi-17. More specifically, this looks like one with clamshell doors.

@Bratva...Puma does not have a rear door.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

*Two soldiers martyred during ground operation in NWA*

*DG ISPR tells foreign media forces recovered huge IED making factory, 225 Explosive filled cylinders (80-100 kg each) #ZarbEAzb*


----------



## Devil Soul

Security forces have busted a huge IED making factory during ground operation in Miranshah: #ISPR

Security forces recovered 225 explosive filled cylinders (80-100 kg each) and 150 Empty cylinders during the course of ground assault: #ISPR

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Zarrar Alvi

*Captain Sallahudin (right) received two bullets during the operation Zarb e Azab he was the first one to enter operation area and he is son of Major Abdul wahab Shaheed ( Kargil war hero)*

Reactions: Like Like:
21


----------



## Sugarcane

DG ISPR tells foreign media forces recovered huge IED making factory, 225 Explosive filled cylinders (80-100 kg each) #*ZarbEAzb*


----------



## Devil Soul

Explosive & other material recovered from IED factory

*No foreign forces involved in Zarb-i-Azb: officials*
By Zahir Shah Sherazi | Mateen Haider
ISLAMABAD/PESHAWAR: High-level military and civilian officials made it clear on Thursday that the current operation in North Waziristan Agency was the Pakistan Army's own operation and had no involvement of other foreign forces.

A delegation of foreign journalists was briefed in Islamabad over the ongoing Zarb-i-Azb operation during which a a top military official said "It's wrong to link drone attacks with the ongoing operation".

The background briefing of the foreign media delegation was attended by Federal Information Minister Pervez Rasheed, Federal Minister States and Frontier Regions (Safron) and Director General Inter Services Public Relations (ISPR) Major General Asim Bajwa.

Director General Inter Services Public Relations (ISPR) Major General Asim Bajwa, while briefing a delegation of foreign journalists today, said that during ground operation in Miranshah security forces recovered a huge IED making factory.

"In the factory, security forces recovered 225 explosive-filled-cylinders (80-100 kg each), 150 empty cylinders (under manufacture), 400 prepared pallets inserted with nuts and bolts , 700 explosive-filled prepared pipes (pipe bombs), training literature, physical training facility, other facilities for cutting and welding of pipes, and 10 anti-tank mines", DG ISPR told media.

A military official said the region had become a hub of terrorists groups and sanctuaries, adding that writ of the government would be established in the North Waziristan by eliminating all terrorists and their network during the ongoing Zarb-i-Azb operation.

Answering a question about Tehreek-i-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) leader Mullah Fazalullah, the military official said Pakistan had requested Afghanistan through political and diplomatic channels to take action against TTP hideouts in Kunar and Nooristan provinces but action was still awaited.

Both civil and military top officials also made it clear that NW territory would not be allowed to be used for terrorist activities.

*Security personnel ambushed in NWA*
Two security personnel were killed and another injured in a militant attack on a security forces' vehicle in Mirali tehsil of North Waziristan Agency, as the ground offensive launched by the military a day earlier continues.

Military sources confirmed that two soldiers have died and another injured in the ambush carried out in the area between Kajori and Ippi villages in North Waziristan tribal region.

The security forces' convoy was fired upon from an elevated position.

Secuirty personnel cordoned off attack site as a search for the attackers went underway.

376 suspected militants have been killed while 19 others surrendered to authorities since the operation commenced two weeks earlier, according to the Inter Services Public Relations (ISPR)'s latest tally.

The ISPR had said that 61 suspected hideouts had also been destroyed, while 17 soldiers of the military have reportedly died during the ongoing operation.

The fighting prompted the exodus of the civilian population of North Waziristan and more than 450,000 internal displaced persons (IDPs) were registered at Saidgai point set up by authorities at FR Bannu.

North Waziristan is one of Pakistan's seven semi-autonomous tribal regions along the Pak-Afghan border and is rife with Taliban militant activity.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Side-Winder

Pornograghic Material recovered from terrorists

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jango

That is how they smuggle in arms and explosives into cities. By filling them up in cylinders.

Great job by Army. Now this is the real haul of the operation. Deny the TTP and other groups a settled area to manufacture explosives and smuggle them in.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## viper46

keep shooting , keep shelling , keep burning them alive....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## farhan_9909

Why no major activited from there side?

It does seem like most of them has already fled into Afghanistan.Now the best possible solution is to mvoe atleast 50k more troops from Indian border to Pakistan border with shoot at sight order.

Create thousand of more checkposts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarrar Alvi

Side-Winder said:


> Pornograghic Material recovered from terrorists


and they love ladies perfume and love perfumes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Green Angel

Keep killing them .............. Many Congrats to Pakistani Armed Forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

That factory was a real hit. We are not only killing them but are destroying their base of operations and supplies. Good job Pak Army. We are with you. Lets put an end to it once and for all. We are completely behind you in this.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Side-Winder



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kompromat

Side-Winder said:


> Pornograghic Material recovered from terrorists

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## SMC

Are we sure the scum haven't escaped into other FATA agencies? We should be going after them in those agencies in parallel if we know they're there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMC

LoveIcon said:


> ISPR briefing: After NWA operation, action will be taken against terrorists across the country #*ZarbEAzb*



Why not do that in parallel? Is it because of stretched resources? 2014 can be the decisive year against ALL terrorist groups, sectarian and political ones alike.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DV RULES

It will be interesting to know the PA operation from Afghan side of NW area like Lawanda Lataka, Wucha Lataka, Gurgurai Algad, Babai Tangai and sorroundings, Miran Shah and Mir Ali are not whole N.Waziristan.


----------



## iPhone

I hope we catch that spokesperson Shahid ullah alive or he dies a very gruesome death, same for their previous spokesperson, forgot his name. How arrogantly they used to claim responsibility on spilling innocent Pakistani blood. You pricks we're gonna dispatch you to hell in rotten pieces.


----------



## FaujHistorian

SMC said:


> Are we sure the scum haven't escaped into other FATA agencies? We should be going after them in those agencies in parallel if we know they're there.



Hey bro!

Good suggestion. You should be the righ hand (or left hand) man of General Rahil. He could use some good and smart people from PDF and especially Canada. Why should Qadri get all the glory. 


peace

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SMC

FaujHistorian said:


> Hey bro!
> 
> Good suggestion. You should be the righ hand (or left hand) man of General Rahil. He could use some good and smart people from PDF and especially Canada. Why should Qadri get all the glory.
> 
> 
> peace



Oh dear god. Can you go around without your condescending behaviour all the time? A simple "yes they're going after the terrorists in other agencies" would do. I am not hearing much action from other agencies so that's why I am asking. Try not to look at your d*ck too much in the mirror.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DV RULES

Looks like Negotiation drama was prepared to ensure friend or foe Taliban to maintain strategic depth in Afghanistan prior to PA operation, so which area will be next hub of Pakistani intelligence games?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FaujHistorian

SMC said:


> Oh dear god. Can you go around without your condescending behaviour all the time? A simple "yes they're going after the terrorists in other agencies" would do. I am not hearing much action from other agencies so that's why you're asking. Try not to look at your d*ck too much in the mirror.




ouch. 

Kuch Rozay ka khiyal karo bhai (respect Ramadan). why to bring genitalia discussion in the thread where none is intended.

At least wait till the end of Ramadan before using this lingo. Thank you



DV RULES said:


> Looks like Negotiation drama was prepared to ensure friend or foe Taliban to maintain strategic depth in Afghanistan prior to PA operation, so which area will be next hub of Pakistani intelligence games?



hain Ji. why to spread negative feelings while our jawans and officers are dying.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DV RULES

FaujHistorian said:


> hain Ji. why to spread negative feelings while our* jawans* and officers are dying.



They are accomplishing what has been ordered so there is no need to be emotional or extreme patriotic, but should learn from history and not be used by any third party in the name of Allah/Islam as directed by Traitor Zia and in the name of dollars as did Traitor Musharraf.

Now we are cleaning what was cooked by Pakistani Intelligence agencies.

We should learn not to use own territory as any proxy training field.


----------



## FaujHistorian

DV RULES said:


> T..... Traitor Zia and in the name of dollars as did Traitor Musharraf.
> 
> .....



Calling ex presidents as "traitors"!

Who is being emotional now. 



DV RULES said:


> ....
> Now we are cleaning what was cooked by Pakistani ...[gov] .



you have to clean after every kind of cooking if you know what I mean.


----------



## sur

...... deleted & moved to relevant thread.


----------



## DV RULES

FaujHistorian said:


> Calling ex presidents as "traitors"!
> 
> Who is being emotional now.
> 
> 
> 
> you have to clean after every kind of cooking if you know what I mean.



What makes you saying "Emotional", or do you want to justify their actions as true patriot? So then why you should push your army for Rahe-Nijaat or Zarb-e Ghazb?

Interesting that you have no importance how many innocent people has been suffered because of their delicious dishes and you are supporting the idea to make patriotic or heroism scenario what they are cleaning?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

Aeronaut said:


> View attachment 37133


#aftersexselfie

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

A well come statement. Something which should have done long ago....there are no good and bad amongst the militants,


----------



## fatman17

*June 26, 2014*
Ground operations and heavy bombardment begin in North Waziristan; 13 militants killed and 12 captured in Mir Ali; Sharif blames militants for failure of peace; Emirates and Etihad suspend service to Peshawar International Airport after attack; Militants attack checkpoint in Jamrud, resulting firefight kills four militants and three Khasadar officials; Afghan delegation arrives in Islamabad to develop join counterterrorism plan; U.S. places two Lashkar-e-Taiba leaders on global terrorists list.
*June 25, 2014*
Car bomb attack in Spinwam, North Waziristan kills three; Airstrikes in Mir Ali, North Waziristan destroy five militant hideouts and kill 13 militants; twenty militants and six civilians killed in airstrikes on militant hideouts in the Tirah Valley, Khyber Agency; IDPs protest conditions in camps; Balochistan and Sindh announce they will welcome IDPs; PIA flight fired upon during landing, killing one person and injuring two others; Indian and Pakistani officials meet in Thailand to discuss future of peace and security between the two nations.
*June 24, 2014*
Airstrikes in Khyber agency kill 20 militants and destroy 13 militant hideouts; airstrikes in Mir Ali kill 27 militants and destroy 10 hideouts; VBIED detonates near Spinwam, killing two soldiers and civilian; Saidgai registration checkpoint has registered 454,207 IDPs to-date; Monday marks end of IDP evacuation period from North Waziristan; Police defuse two IEDs in Hayatabad neighborhood of Peshawar; Cleric Qadri’s return leads to protests in Islamabad and Lahore; Pakistani government urges Afghan government not react rashly to alleged cross-border killing of Afghans by Pakistani troops.
*June 23, 2014*
Air strikes kill 15 on June 23 near Mir Ali; 3 suspected terrorists killed in Karachi and 20 apprehended; June 21 strikes killed more than 30 terrorists in Khyber and North Waziristan; Up to 30 terrorists killed in strikes on June 19 and 20, 24 arrested attempting to flee; General Mahmood visits Washington DC to discuss security concerns; Explosion injures 61 at shrine in Peshawar; Number of IDPs reaches 400,000; Tribal leaders in North Waziristan promise not to harbor militants; TTP leader Bahadur proposes new ceasefire; Musharraf denied exit from Pakistan by Supreme Court; PAT leader Qadri calls for revolution against Sharif.
*June 20, 2014*
Army helicopter kill 20 to 23 militants east of Miram Shah as North Waziristan operation continues; Police and army forces increase security efforts in Karachi amid renewed TTP terrorist activity and attacks; Islamabad and Sialkot airports on high alert; Firefight in Kashmir kills 3 militants; IED blast in Torghar kills two policeman, injures two others; Militant attack on checkpoint in Kurram kills one and injures two; Joint Ranger-police operation in Karachi kills two key TTP leaders; IDP crisis deepens after curfew lifted, 164,000 IDPs to Bannu, 200-300,000 projected to flee; President Karzai assured Prime Minister Sharif of Afghanistan’s support for the operation in Northern Waziristan. Mehmood Khan Achakzai and Foreign Secretary Aizaz Ahmed Chaudhry meet with President Karzai to request further Afghan support, including extradition of Mullah Fazlullah.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sugarcane

SMC said:


> Why not do that in parallel? Is it because of stretched resources? 2014 can be the decisive year against ALL terrorist groups, sectarian and political ones alike.



May be resources is one of the cause - but i think leadership don't want to open all the fronts simultaneously.


----------



## Sugarcane

BANNU (AFP) Military helicopters shelled militant hideouts in the country's restive northwest on Wednesday as part of a massive ongoing offensive against the Taliban and other extremists, killing 10 insurgents, officials said.
The helicopters pounded Islamist compounds in the Khar Warsak area, 12 kilometres (seven miles) north of Miranshah, the main town in the North Waziristan tribal region.
"The helicopters destroyed three militant compounds and killed 10 insurgents during the shelling," a local security official told AFP.
A local intelligence official confirmed the attack and militant casualties.
Nearly 500,000 people have fled the offensive in North Waziristan, which is aimed at wiping out longstanding militant strongholds in the area, which borders Afghanistan.
Tens of thousands of families have left for the town of Bannu, close to North Waziristan, while hundreds more have moved further afield to the towns of Lakki Marwat, Karak and Dera Ismail Khan since the offensive began in mid-June.
Jets and artillery began hitting militant targets in North Waziristan on June 15, launching an operation to regain full control of the district after years of pressure from Washington and other powers.
The assault was finally launched after a dramatic attack on Karachi airport last month which killed dozens of people and marked the end of a faltering peace process with the Pakistani Taliban.
So far, 376 militants and 19 soldiers have been killed in the offensive, according to the military, though with the area off-limits to journalists the number and identity of the dead is impossible to verify.
Major General Asim Bajwa, the chief spokesman for the Pakistani military, said on Tuesday the ongoing offensive would target all militants, including the feared Haqqani network.
He also demanded Afghanistan do more to track down hardline cleric Maulana Fazlullah, who took over the Tehreek-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) leadership last year after previous chief Hakimullah Mehsud was killed by a US drone.
Fazlullah is believed to be in hiding across the border.

Military helicopters pound hideouts, kill 10 militants | Pakistan | Dunya News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shoaibzehri

we proudly support the army war against terrorism we suffered many innocent life's its time for all of us we get hands with our brave army fought against TTP and all the terrorist groups.our identity is pakistan we are greens we are peaceful peoples of a peaceful land pakistan.There is no power on the earth that can undo Pakistan......naara e takbeer allahu akbar..pak army zindabad we pray for this successful mission zarb e azb


----------



## Sugarcane

PESHAWAR: Police foiled a terror plot by recovering arms, ammunition and explosive from a car in Budh Bair on Wednesday.

Police said they intercepted a car in Budh Bair area and recovered a Kalashnikov, 2 hand grenades, 3 pistols and 5 kg of explosive.

Four persons, hailing from Barra, were held on the spot and shifted to police station for further probe. - See more at: Terror Bid Foiled In Peshawar, Arms Explosive Seized - JAAG TV

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

NWA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rana shamsher



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

*Asia Pacific *
*A Long History of Rebellion in the Mountains of Pakistan*
By DOUGLAS SCHORZMAN and KIRAN NAZISHJUNE 30, 2014

Inside The North Waziristan tribal agency in northwestern Pakistan has been the focus of a lot of firepower: The C.I.A. has made it ground zero for its drone strike campaign, the Pakistani military has sporadically unleashed raids and barrages there, and now it has been stormed by Pakistani infantry forces trying to clear out entrenched militant groups.

But long before Al Qaeda and the Taliban found shelter in the forbidding mountains of the tribal region, Waziristan was a wellspring of guerrilla insurgency and resistance to whatever power had tried to bring it in line. The Pashtun tribes of Waziristan have never been truly conquered, and courting them as allies has almost always ended up backfiring on whoever has tried — ask the British, Pakistanis, Afghans and, for that matter, the Americans.

Continue reading the main story
*Related Coverage *




From the mid-19th century until their departure in 1947, British forces fought Pashtun rebels in Waziristan at huge losses of life to both sides. Then, as now, the tribesmen knew the mountains and treacherous pathways better, and were never completely jarred loose, even by the 20th-century dawn of airstrikes, delivered by British biplanes.




Tribal
Areas
AFGHANISTAN
Area
of Detail
Khost
PAKISTAN
Mir Ali
Miram Shah
Bannu
Afghanistan
North
Waziristan
Pakistan
Paktika
Wana
South
Waziristan
Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa
Dera Ismail Khan
10 MILES
In the strategic maneuvering of “The Great Game,” the British imposed the Durand Line border with Afghanistan in 1893, and in the process divided the Pashtun population. To this day, that border is an irritant to governments and a fiction to inhabitants.
In the decades after, Pashtun fighters waged a new jihad that spanned governments: first against the declining British Empire, then against the Pakistani government founded in the partition of 1947. One of their goals was an autonomous Pashtunistan, spanning the Durand Line, and at times they were aided covertly by the Afghan government.
Even as the fledgling Pakistani government fought the Pashtuns, they also sought to employ them, paying tribal fighters to deploy against India. That effort reached new heights in the 1980s, after the Soviet invasion next door in Afghanistan.
Continue reading the main story 


OPEN Map
*Map: Pakistan’s Hot Spots at a Glance *
Suddenly, Pashtun jihadis were the allies of choice for Pakistani, Saudi and American officials who were trying to bloody the Soviets, and Waziristan — rugged, impregnable, close to the border — was the perfect training ground for them. Money and arms, and thousands of volunteers from the Arab world, flowed into North and South Waziristan under the watch of the Pakistani military spy agency, Inter-Services Intelligence, and with the blessing of the United States.
The relationships and expertise forged in the fight against the Soviets became the foundation for new militant movements after the American invasion of Afghanistan in 2001, this time in the Taliban insurgencies in Afghanistan and Pakistan, and in the global terrorism campaign directed from the tribal areas by Al Qaeda against the United States and Western world.
The Pakistani military struck a tenuous peace deal with the Waziristan-based factions a few years later, but as it fell apart, many of the army’s former allies among the militants turned against it and the Pakistani government. Crackdowns on the tribal areas intensified, and a military offensive in South Waziristan and other areas of the northwestern frontier was waged in 2009. The assault sent hundreds of thousands of people fleeing, including militant commanders, who moved north to join their comrades in the even more rugged terrain of North Waziristan.
Since then, drone strikes have cut into the militants’ leadership ranks. But for the most part, the militant groups sheltering in the mountains of North Waziristan were able to kill or force out resistant tribal leaders, share resources and grow stronger together for years. “There is no militant group in the world that you won’t find here,” one tribal leader said in a telephone interview. “From Uzbeks, to Chechen, to Chinese and Turkish militants, everyone is free in N.W.”
Now, the Pakistani military has marched into Miram Shah and Mir Ali, the main towns in North Waziristan. Again, a huge wave of refugees has been created, with many crossing the gossamer border into Afghanistan, where the political process is struggling and the American military is withdrawing. With those refugees, many officials say, are again a number of militant commanders and fighters.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rajput_Pakistani

fatman17 said:


> *Asia Pacific *
> *A Long History of Rebellion in the Mountains of Pakistan*
> By DOUGLAS SCHORZMAN and KIRAN NAZISHJUNE 30, 2014
> 
> Inside The North Waziristan tribal agency in northwestern Pakistan has been the focus of a lot of firepower: The C.I.A. has made it ground zero for its drone strike campaign, the Pakistani military has sporadically unleashed raids and barrages there, and now it has been stormed by Pakistani infantry forces trying to clear out entrenched militant groups.
> 
> But long before Al Qaeda and the Taliban found shelter in the forbidding mountains of the tribal region, Waziristan was a wellspring of guerrilla insurgency and resistance to whatever power had tried to bring it in line. The Pashtun tribes of Waziristan have never been truly conquered, and courting them as allies has almost always ended up backfiring on whoever has tried — ask the British, Pakistanis, Afghans and, for that matter, the Americans.
> 
> Continue reading the main story
> *Related Coverage *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the mid-19th century until their departure in 1947, British forces fought Pashtun rebels in Waziristan at huge losses of life to both sides. Then, as now, the tribesmen knew the mountains and treacherous pathways better, and were never completely jarred loose, even by the 20th-century dawn of airstrikes, delivered by British biplanes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tribal
> Areas
> AFGHANISTAN
> Area
> of Detail
> Khost
> PAKISTAN
> Mir Ali
> Miram Shah
> Bannu
> Afghanistan
> North
> Waziristan
> Pakistan
> Paktika
> Wana
> South
> Waziristan
> Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa
> Dera Ismail Khan
> 10 MILES
> In the strategic maneuvering of “The Great Game,” the British imposed the Durand Line border with Afghanistan in 1893, and in the process divided the Pashtun population. To this day, that border is an irritant to governments and a fiction to inhabitants.
> In the decades after, Pashtun fighters waged a new jihad that spanned governments: first against the declining British Empire, then against the Pakistani government founded in the partition of 1947. One of their goals was an autonomous Pashtunistan, spanning the Durand Line, and at times they were aided covertly by the Afghan government.
> Even as the fledgling Pakistani government fought the Pashtuns, they also sought to employ them, paying tribal fighters to deploy against India. That effort reached new heights in the 1980s, after the Soviet invasion next door in Afghanistan.
> Continue reading the main story
> 
> 
> 
> OPEN Map
> *Map: Pakistan’s Hot Spots at a Glance *
> Suddenly, Pashtun jihadis were the allies of choice for Pakistani, Saudi and American officials who were trying to bloody the Soviets, and Waziristan — rugged, impregnable, close to the border — was the perfect training ground for them. Money and arms, and thousands of volunteers from the Arab world, flowed into North and South Waziristan under the watch of the Pakistani military spy agency, Inter-Services Intelligence, and with the blessing of the United States.
> The relationships and expertise forged in the fight against the Soviets became the foundation for new militant movements after the American invasion of Afghanistan in 2001, this time in the Taliban insurgencies in Afghanistan and Pakistan, and in the global terrorism campaign directed from the tribal areas by Al Qaeda against the United States and Western world.
> The Pakistani military struck a tenuous peace deal with the Waziristan-based factions a few years later, but as it fell apart, many of the army’s former allies among the militants turned against it and the Pakistani government. Crackdowns on the tribal areas intensified, and a military offensive in South Waziristan and other areas of the northwestern frontier was waged in 2009. The assault sent hundreds of thousands of people fleeing, including militant commanders, who moved north to join their comrades in the even more rugged terrain of North Waziristan.
> Since then, drone strikes have cut into the militants’ leadership ranks. But for the most part, the militant groups sheltering in the mountains of North Waziristan were able to kill or force out resistant tribal leaders, share resources and grow stronger together for years. “There is no militant group in the world that you won’t find here,” one tribal leader said in a telephone interview. “From Uzbeks, to Chechen, to Chinese and Turkish militants, everyone is free in N.W.”
> Now, the Pakistani military has marched into Miram Shah and Mir Ali, the main towns in North Waziristan. Again, a huge wave of refugees has been created, with many crossing the gossamer border into Afghanistan, where the political process is struggling and the American military is withdrawing. With those refugees, many officials say, are again a number of militant commanders and fighters.


I can bet that the Journalists who have written this article have never been to Pakistan nor FATA. They have just cherry picked information from some blogs or wikipedia and wrote this article.
Mostly bullshit i must say...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jango

Aeronaut said:


> View attachment 37133



Ao kana...some Taliban love....



Side-Winder said:


>



Is that guy with the hat SSG? His uniform is different, mods on gun are different as well...

If he is an SSG, then does PA insert a couple of SSG operators with the regular soldiers?

@Xeric, @Icarus.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## iPhone

LoveIcon said:


> BANNU (AFP) Military helicopters shelled militant hideouts in the country's restive northwest on Wednesday as part of a massive ongoing offensive against the Taliban and other extremists, killing 10 insurgents, officials said.
> The helicopters pounded Islamist compounds in the Khar Warsak area, 12 kilometres (seven miles) north of Miranshah, the main town in the North Waziristan tribal region.
> "The helicopters destroyed three militant compounds and killed 10 insurgents during the shelling," a local security official told AFP.
> A local intelligence official confirmed the attack and militant casualties.
> Nearly 500,000 people have fled the offensive in North Waziristan, which is aimed at wiping out longstanding militant strongholds in the area, which borders Afghanistan.
> Tens of thousands of families have left for the town of Bannu, close to North Waziristan, while hundreds more have moved further afield to the towns of Lakki Marwat, Karak and Dera Ismail Khan since the offensive began in mid-June.
> Jets and artillery began hitting militant targets in North Waziristan on June 15, launching an operation to regain full control of the district after years of pressure from Washington and other powers.
> The assault was finally launched after a dramatic attack on Karachi airport last month which killed dozens of people and marked the end of a faltering peace process with the Pakistani Taliban.
> So far, 376 militants and 19 soldiers have been killed in the offensive, according to the military, though with the area off-limits to journalists the number and identity of the dead is impossible to verify.
> Major General Asim Bajwa, the chief spokesman for the Pakistani military, said on Tuesday the ongoing offensive would target all militants, including the feared Haqqani network.
> He also demanded Afghanistan do more to track down hardline cleric Maulana Fazlullah, who took over the Tehreek-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) leadership last year after previous chief Hakimullah Mehsud was killed by a US drone.
> Fazlullah is believed to be in hiding across the border.
> 
> Military helicopters pound hideouts, kill 10 militants | Pakistan | Dunya News



That is one cool lookin explosion. Hope many talibs died in that one.


----------



## Devil Soul

English hand written notes found by #PakistanArmy in #terrorists' sanctuaries #MiranShah.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Icarus

Fulcrum15 said:


> Ao kana...some Taliban love....
> 
> 
> 
> Is that guy with the hat SSG? His uniform is different, mods on gun are different as well...
> 
> If he is an SSG, then does PA insert a couple of SSG operators with the regular soldiers?
> 
> @Xeric, @Icarus.




He is definitely SSG, there are no embeds though, his unit (or a segment of it) must be involved with the force tasked with that particular location.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## krash

Fulcrum15 said:


> Ao kana...some Taliban love....
> 
> 
> 
> Is that guy with the hat SSG? His uniform is different, mods on gun are different as well...
> 
> If he is an SSG, then does PA insert a couple of SSG operators with the regular soldiers?
> 
> @Xeric, @Icarus.





Icarus said:


> He is definitely SSG, there are no embeds though, his unit (or a segment of it) must be involved with the force tasked with that particular location.



I distinctly remember someone serving mention here that teams of 4/5 are bring led by one SSG guy with the remaining regulars and that this has worked really well. I'll try to find the post.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QayPKKH

Operation Zarb-e-Azb: 1st July Developments - PKKH.tv






Military Forces discovered a large IED-making plant in Miranshah area of NWA on the seventeenth day of the offensive.

DG ISPR Asim Bajwa told delegation of foreign media reporters that troops recovered 225 cylinders of explosive materials, each weighing 80 to 100 kilograms from the IED-making plant along with a large quantity of IED-materials and a physical training facility.

He further said that over 150 incomplete cylinders meant for manufacturing landmines, 10 anti-tank landmines, 700 pipes filled with explosive material, training literature and equipment for physical training and welding were also seized during ground operation in Miranshah.

He also called upon the Afghan Govt to take steps for arresting Mullah Fazlullah, chief of the TTP and to dismantle sanctuaries of the TTP on Afghan soil.

Meanwhile, two security personnel were martyred and another injured in gun attack in Mirali tehsil of NWA. According to officials, the attack took place in Mirali tehsil where a vehicle, carrying security personnel from Khajuri checkpost to Miranshah, came under militants attack near bypass.

Since the start of the operation, 376 terrorists have been killed while 19 terrorists have surrendered to the security forces - 61 terrorist’shideouts have been destroyed in the operation - 19 Soldiers have embraced martyrdom during the operation.

*PM: Operation will continue till elimination of all terrorists*

PM Nawaz Sharif said that the military offensive ‘Zarb-e-Azb’ was being carried out in NWA with full vigour and it will be continued indiscriminately till elimination of all the local and foreign terrorists.

He expressed these views during his meeting with PAF Chief Air Marshal Tahir Rafiq Butt.

*Sunni Tehreek Ulema Board appeals to militants to surrender arms*

The Sunni Tehreek Ulema Board on Monday made a compassionate appeal to the armed militants, working under the Taliban, to surrender arms.

Over 300 scholars of Sunni Tehreek Ulema Board appealed to top Taliban leaders to persuade their factions to give up arms. The Ulema said Islam is the religion of peace and it preaches tolerance and brotherhood.

*FDMA to start registration of unregistered IDPs*

Fata Disaster Management Authority (FDMA) will start registration of those IDPs from NWA in different areas of KPK who have not been registered so far, in the next two days. About 30,000 individuals will be registered in this next phase

Provincial Disaster Management Authority (PDMA) said in a handout that 37,757 families consisting of 466,287 individuals were registered at the registration points at Saidgai in FR of Bannu.

*3 persons including IDPs injured in Bannu*

Two IDPs were injured, as well as a police officer, when a scuffle broke out at a ration centre outside Bannu on Monday.


*Sindh’s nationalist parties have expressed concern over the arrival of IDPs to Sindh*

Sindh’s nationalist parties have expressed concern over the arrival of IDPs from NWA to different parts of Sindh. They believe that the IDPs will not only increase the social and economic burden, but will also disturb the demographics of Sindh.

*Other Developments*

Secretary Civil Aviation Authority (CAA) said that a new ‘foolproof security plan’ for Karachi airport had been prepared. He said that the PM also released funds of Rs 6 billion for the new plan and also gave approval for induction of five hundred employees to beef up security at the airport.

Meanwhile, a restructuring of the ASF is likely to happen, following recent attack on airports in Karachi and Peshawar. According to sources, the DG of ASF will now be of a major general rank, while the deputy DG will be of a brigadier rank.

Furthermore, the army will train ASF personnel and they will also be provided APCs for patrolling on runways.

Reported by: Fahad Nabeel and Khoulah Afzal

*Source PKKH.tv*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarrar Alvi

Fulcrum15 said:


> Ao kana...some Taliban love....
> 
> 
> 
> Is that guy with the hat SSG? His uniform is different, mods on gun are different as well...
> 
> If he is an SSG, then does PA insert a couple of SSG operators with the regular soldiers?
> 
> @Xeric, @Icarus.


yes one SSG leading 10 regular soldiers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

Say a prayer for soldier Sikandar Ziad, who lost his life fighting the TTP yesterday. #Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Icarus

krash said:


> I distinctly remember someone serving mention here that teams of 4/5 are bring led by one SSG guy with the remaining regulars and that this has worked really well. I'll try to find the post.



I have been involved in Bajaur and Swat Op, unless there has been a change in the field operations since then, I can't say that the SSG-regulars sounds right, I'll ask some of my friends involved and let you know for sure whenever I get the chance to talk to them.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
4


----------



## Side-Winder



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## razgriz19

LoveIcon said:


> Military helicopters pound hideouts, kill 10 militants | Pakistan | Dunya News



If you look closely on top, you will see another bomb is on its way

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Guerrero

Icarus said:


> He is definitely SSG, there are no embeds though, his unit (or a segment of it) must be involved with the force tasked with that particular location.


But SSG usually have there Insignia/badge on there left shoulders. DOnt they?


----------



## ghilzai

Fully Behind Pak Army in its operation to liberate the people of North Waziristan, give the Taliban Hell.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Icarus

Guerrero said:


> But SSG usually have there Insignia/badge on there left shoulders. DOnt they?




Its a formation sign, everyone has it, though not this particular one. It may be taken off during Ops to avoid standing out.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Side-Winder

Looking for IEDs







Snipers

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Xeric

Fulcrum15 said:


> Ao kana...some Taliban love....
> 
> 
> 
> Is that guy with the hat SSG? His uniform is different, mods on gun are different as well...
> 
> If he is an SSG, then does PA insert a couple of SSG operators with the regular soldiers?
> 
> @Xeric, @Icarus.


Yes he is. Will not be specific on how we employ our men.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Xeric

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/484404705590669312

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/484410386246934528

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/484411683356413952

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Side-Winder

Devil Soul said:


> English hand written notes found by #PakistanArmy in #terrorists' sanctuaries #MiranShah.




might be a Bomb making manual??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Berut

Side-Winder said:


> Looking for IEDs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snipers


 snipers are some serious assh kickers :3 I hope each one will have a spree of 10+kills :3 those geadshots though :3



Side-Winder said:


> might be a Bomb making manual??


it is I think, who cares, we will stick all those manuals up their and their papa's assh. iA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

PICTURES of #ZarbEAzb Forces carrying out house2house search op





#ZarbeAzb Zaka Bhatti Lance Naik laid 2 rest wd military honors Embracd martyrdom while fightng aganst TTP in MirAli

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## farhan_9909

Devil Soul said:


> Another TTP rat caught in burqa during #ZarbEAzb.




This pic is from Afghanistan


----------



## Devil Soul

farhan_9909 said:


> This pic is from Afghanistan


true... removed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

Guerrero said:


> But SSG usually have there Insignia/badge on there left shoulders. DOnt they?


May be not in the battle, a tactical decision ?


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Al Bhatti

Already posted


----------



## fatman17

*North Waziristan Offensive*

On July 1, Director General (DG) of the Pakistan Army’s Inter Services Public Relations (ISPR), Major General Asim Bajwa, told journalists that security forces discovered a large improvised explosive device (IED) factory in Miram Shahand recovered a huge cache of explosives as part of the recent ground operation in North Waziristan Agency. Bajwa said that security forces found 225 explosives-filled cylinders, 700 pipe bombs, 10 anti-tank mines and a training facility within the factory. Gen. Bajwa reiterated that recent U.S. drone strikes are in no way related to the ongoing military operation in North Waziristan. Gen. Bajwa advised Afghan authorities to arrest Tehrik-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) chief Mullah Fazlullah, who he believes is hiding in Afghanistan. According to Gen. Bajwa, the operation in North Waziristan has killed 376 “terrorists” so far.[1] 
Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif said in an official statement on July 1 that Pakistan’s armed forces will eliminate all militants and militant sanctuaries indiscriminately in North Waziristan Agency. Sharif spoke with the chief of the Pakistan Air Force (PAF), Air Marshal Muhammad Tahir Rafique Butt, on July 1 in Islamabad. During the meeting, Sharif praised the efforts of the PAF in the ongoing military operation.[2]
On June 30, former DG ISPR Major General (retired) Athar Abbas told BBC Urdu that the Pakistani military’s leadership favored launching an offensive in North Waziristan in 2010, but the operation was delayed until now because of then-army chief General (retd.) Ashfaq Pervez Kayani’s indecision on whether to conduct an operation at the time. Pakistan’s military leadership first planned to launch an operation between 2010 and 2011 but postponed the operation after Kayani decided against it, Abbas claims. Abbas blamed Kayani’s personal weakness and fears that he would be held accountable for domestic backlash from the operation. Abbas also mentioned the challenges of addressing the Haqqani Network, domestically unpopular pressure from the U.S., and mass internal displacement as reasons the offensive was repeatedly delayed.[3]

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## QayPKKH

Operation Zarb-e-Azb: 2nd July Developments - PKKH.tv






On the eighteenth day of Operation Zarb-e-Azab military gunship helicopter shelled militant hideouts and destroyed several compounds in the area of Khar Warsak.

ISPR spokesperson said today that the operation in progressing successfully as planned. He further added that the forces are making swift progress in North Waziristan as they are hitting and shelling militant hubs and hideouts. He said that three IED factories and a suicide bomber training center were discovered during an operation. Six IEDs attached to laptops were also recovered from a private hotel.

According to sources of PKKH, most of the TTP militants have evacuated North Waziristan Agency and are gathering in the area of Lwanda Lataka at the Pak-Afghan border. Mullah Fazlullah is trying to unite the splinted groups of TTP and is trying his best to bring back Khan Said’s Sajna Group back in TTP to fight against Pakistan Army but Fazlullah’s efforts have not brought any success so far.

Around 500,000 people fled the operation affected areas in North Waziristan and reached Bannu, Lakki Marwat, Karak and Dera Ismail Khan. Registration process of the IDP’s is still going on.


*Casualties*
At least 10 suspected militants were killed and 3 militant hideouts were destroyed in military gunship helicopters shelling in the Khar Warsak Area. So far, 376 militants have been killed and 19 soldiers martyred in the whole offensive.

*Interior Minister’s Reaction on Former DG ISPR Statement*
Interior Minister Chaudhry Nisar said that the Pakistan Army is fighting war for the future of Pakistan and retired army officials should be careful while making statement and should not create confusions through their statements.


*Internally Displaced Person (IDP)*
First consignment of 41 tones dry ration from Karachi and Islamabad has been dispatched for the IDPs by Pakistan Navy.

*Mastermind of Peshawer Airport Attack Arrested*
Khyber Pakhtunkhwa police have arrested Ali Haider, the commander of TTP’s Shahid Group who is believed to be the mastermind of PIA plane firing incident at Peshawar Airport in which one woman was killed and a steward got injured.. Peshawar police also seized 5 kg explosives along with two grenades from a vehicle apprehended as belonging to suspected terrorists in Peshawar.

*Afghan Military and Intelligence Delegation to Arrive In*
officials should be careful while making statement and should not create confusions through their statements.

*Internally Displaced Person (IDP)*
First consignment of 41 tones dry ration from Karachi and Islamabad has been dispatched for the IDPs by Pakistan Navy.

*Mastermind of Peshawer Airport Attack Arrested*
Khyber Pakhtunkhwa police have arrested Ali Haider, the commander of TTP’s Shahid Group who is believed to be the mastermind of PIA plane firing incident at Peshawar Airport in which one woman was killed and a steward got injured.. Peshawar police also seized 5 kg explosives along with two grenades from a vehicle apprehended as belonging to suspected terrorists in Peshawar.

*Afghan Military and Intelligence Delegation to Arrive In Islamabad*
A high-level afghan military and intelligence delegation will be arriving today in Islamabad. Matters of mutual concern will be discussed including the matter of TTP hideouts in the Kunar/Nooristan areas of Afghanistan. Pakistani side will also discuss the matter of the handing over of TTP leader Mullah Fazluallah, with the afghan delegation.

*Source PKKH.tv*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## blain2

Guerrero said:


> But SSG usually have there Insignia/badge on there left shoulders. DOnt they?


Icarus is right. Its just a co-incidence that both regular infantry and SSG troops are operating in the area and thus conducting clearance operations together. You can clearly see the SSG wing on his chest under his webbing. The camouflage he is wearing is only worn by the SSG as per regulations and per the same, you cannot put on formation badges during operations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Informant

razgriz19 said:


> If you look closely on top, you will see another bomb is on its way



Not really. First it would be next to impossible to catch a JDAM GPU at it's speed. Second two guided munitions that close? Overkill. Most probably something that blew up.


----------



## FaujHistorian

Informant said:


> Not really. First it would be next to impossible to catch a JDAM GPU at it's speed. Second two guided munitions that close? Overkill. Most probably something that blew up.



it may be 1000 yards in the background. No?


----------



## Informant

FaujHistorian said:


> it may be 1000 yards in the background. No?



Dude it's a JDAM not a bijli ka khamba

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FaujHistorian

Informant said:


> Dude it's a JDAM not a bijli ka khamba



hahahah

There is a bijli ka khamba in that pic too.


----------



## Patriots

pkuser2k12 said:


> *PTI FULLY SUPPORTS ARMY OPERATION *​
> 
> *Imran Khan (Official PTI PAGE) *
> 3 hours ago
> PTI Stand by our Armed forces.We are with Pak Army.
> Every Pakistani should pray for the success of Operation "Zarb-e-Azb " INSHA ALLAH we will free our Tribal Areas and Patriotic people of FATA from these terrorists forever INSHA ALLAH.
> 
> 
> 
> *Imran Khan (Official PTI PAGE) *
> 3 hours ago · ترمیم شدہ
> Every Pakistani should pray for the success of Operation " ضربِ عضب Zarb-e-Azb " INSHA ALLAH we will free our Tribal Areas and Patriotic people of FATA from these terrorists forever INSHA ALLAH.
> Together we can and We will.. INSHA ALLAH..
> Share this with your friends
> 
> 
> 
> *Imran Khan (Official PTI PAGE)‎‏‏ نے ‏‎Imran Khan (Official PTI PAGE)‎‏ کی ‏تصویر‏ شیئر کی ہے۔ *
> 3 hours ago
> Every Pakistani should pray for the success of Operation " ضربِ عضب Zarb-e-Azb " INSHA ALLAH we will free our Tribal Areas and Patriotic people of FATA from these terrorists forever INSHA ALLAH.
> Together we can and We will.. INSHA ALLAH..
> Share this with your friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SOURCE:*
> 
> 
> *IMRAN KHAN'S OFFICIAL FACEBOOK PAGE*
> 
> 
> 
> Imran Khan (Official PTI PAGE) | Facebook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/478258344788893696
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/478231974868295681
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/478246797844807680
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Leader @Jazzbot @chauvunist @RangerPK @Jzaib @Zarvan​









 No offense just found on facebook ............
Timeline Photos - ~ Sacred Opinion ~ | Facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FaujHistorian

Patriots said:


> No offense just found on facebook ............
> Timeline Photos - ~ Sacred Opinion ~ | Facebook



Depends if PTI creates instability on Aug 14 or not.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Green Angel

FaujHistorian said:


> Depends if PTI creates instability on Aug 14 or not.



What Dr. Tahir -ul -Qadri will do on14th Aug?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FaujHistorian

Green Angel said:


> What Dr. Tahir -ul -Qadri will do on14th Aug?




Dunno!

But so far it looks like 

U-Turn Khan will do --- PTI-PIT-PIT-PIT-PIT-Siyapa
Mullah Jughadari will do - PAT-PAT-PUT-PUT-PUT-Siyapa

So there could be a lot of PITer-PATer on that auspicious day.

It is quite likely that Pak army may have to do a Zarbe-Azb on UTurn Khan, Mullah jughadri and Nooras.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Xeric said:


> Yes he is. Will not be specific on how we employ our men.


I keep looking for my childhood friend but in vain he is very elusive to camera but then again all SSG look the same
his board was due though so might be commanding his own unit

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

Army on the hunt, terrorists on the run

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

Another IED factory recovered during search operation next to Miranshah today: DG #ISPR #ZarbEAzb

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mercenary

Pakistan needs to garrison its forces in all areas it has conquered. These Terrorist animals cannot be allowed to come back.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Xeric

blain2 said:


> Icarus is right. Its just a co-incidence that both regular infantry and SSG troops are operating in the area and thus conducting clearance operations together. You can clearly see the SSG wing on his chest under his webbing. The camouflage he is wearing is only worn by the SSG as per regulations and per the same, you cannot put on formation badges during operations.


Just to add, SSG dont wear Akal Choos aka Steel Helmet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Xeric said:


> Just to add, SSG dont wear Akal Choos aka Steel Helmet



Akal Choos?

Haha yeh kia hua?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

Xeric said:


> Just to add, SSG dont wear Akal Choos aka Steel Helmet



? its joke right ^^ ?


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Xeric said:


> Just to add, SSG dont wear Akal Choos aka Steel Helmet


Akal choose saves lives head and hair style from shrapnel and dust
if SSG wants to tread lightly then fine

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Xeric

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/484819613411049475


Irfan Baloch said:


> Akal choose saves lives head and hair style from shrapnel and dust
> if SSG wants to tread lightly then fine


^^ We also feel a bit jealous of SSG not utilizing the helmet and its auxiliary benefits.



Ulla said:


> ? its joke right ^^ ?


Nope

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Xeric said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/484819613411049475


rest in peace brother
Inalillah... he looks like my cousin. his unit moved out of Bannu.. there was a picture of APC column moving out of Bannu few days ago.

3 members of my family are on the front lines fighting this war. 

dont take prisoners please .. they will be freed by judiciary to terrorize our state again..

Reactions: Like Like:
18


----------



## Inception-06

Side-Winder said:


>



Mashallah the Soldier on the left side has on his arm written "Allah Hu Akbar " ? !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Crypto

Arrested in burqa

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fanna4paf2

where are taliban? from two days i never listen that any taliban kill in operation just find factories. on otherhand taliban speak person said no taliban kill in operation what is true behind it


----------



## Jazzbot

Give a smile, Mr. She-Taliban..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Side-Winder

Crypto said:


> View attachment 37427
> 
> Arrested in burqa



are you sure these are from zarb e azb? the soldier at bottom left looks afghan soldier


----------



## Crypto

Side-Winder said:


> are you sure these are from zarb e azb? the soldier at bottom left looks afghan soldier


Good question, found these on a facebook feed showing form zarb-e-azb.


----------



## Kompromat

From Afghanistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mourning sage

i was watching a show on capital tv and its anchor was interviewing guys from Miranshah etc. In reply to one of the question about terrorists, the tribal man said that ALL the talibs in our area ran away the second operation was announced. Yesterday, Athar Abbas said we shouldnt expect mass casualties from the talibs. And today, we have the first bomb blast. I so hope it is the last one, but is this operation as 'effective' as it should be for the sake of this country?


----------



## Bratva

http://www.express.com.pk/images/NP_LHE/20140703/Sub_Images/1102299047-1.gif

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bratva

Is there a dedicated Photographer embedded with soldiers who took pics of them clearing house ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

Garmi say demagh fry karr deti hai! 



Fulcrum15 said:


> Akal Choos?
> 
> Haha yeh kia hua?


----------



## Indus Falcon

Devil Soul said:


> English hand written notes found by #PakistanArmy in #terrorists' sanctuaries #MiranShah.



And people still think the terrorists are Pakistanis!!


----------



## Side-Winder

What a moment ---

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Devil Soul

Side-Winder said:


> What a moment ---


Thats L/Nk Fayyaz Shaheed on his last mission.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mugwop

There are 4 Phases of this mission. Which Phase are we currently on?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

Operation Zarb-e-Azb: Landmines stash seized in Miranshah

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## FaujHistorian

Abu Nasar said:


> And people still think the terrorists are Pakistanis!!



Our biggest fault as a nation is to provide safe haven to these terrorists and in the process, getting forked in our collective behind. 

Hope you see where our responsibility lies in this complicated affair.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bratva



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Side-Winder

Mugwop said:


> There are 4 Phases of this mission. Which Phase are we currently on?



2nd phase i think.. the 1st one was to evacuate IDPs along with carrying out surgical strikes



Devil Soul said:


> Thats L/Nk Fayyaz Shaheed on his last mission.



Yep..

_________________________________________________________________________________________

Press Release: Namaze Janaza of Niak Fiaz Mohammad Shaheed was offered today at Bannu. Niak Fiaz embraced shahdat today in Miranshah during search operation when an IED exploded.






Pakistan Army troops manning a post at Miranshah, North Wazirastan Agency

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## HRK

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/485091365752037377

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jazzbot



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## farhan_9909

*More than 400xmilitants killed
*19XIEDs factories destroyed
*Flags of Foriegn militants orgs found
*Most of the roads are planted with IEDs

---------------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------------

PESHAWAR/MIRAMSHAH: Scores of suspected militants were killed early on Saturday as jet fighters pounded parts of the North Waziristan tribal region.

Sources said suspected militant hideouts in Daigan, Poikhel and Muhammadkhel areas were targeted and destroyed during the airstrikes.

*So far more than 400 suspected militants, mostly foreigners, have been killed during the operation while at least 19 improvised explosive device (IED) making factories have also been unearthed by security forces in parts of Miramshah, the main town in North Waziristan.*

Insiders said most of the houses in Miramshah contained IEDs and most of the roads in the area were planted with explosives and landmines.

A high level officer privy to the developments in the military operation claimed that foreign fighters of all origins had made the locals hostage.

*The officer added that during search operations security forces recovered literature and flags of different international militant organisations, including the Islamic Movement of Uzbekistan (IMU), the East Turkestan Islamic Movement (ETIM), the Uighurs etc.

Related: Zarb-i-Azb: More IED factories, explosives recovered in NWA

Literature in unknown languages was also found during search operations, said the officer.

Due to the North Waziristan offensive more than 500,000 people have fled from the area, the operation's major aim is to get rid of longstanding militant strongholds.

Zarb-i-Azb: Scores of suspected militants killed in NWA airstrikes - Pakistan - DAWN.COM*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VelocuR

Not sure how many were killed if 400 militants (small numbers) is accurate. I assume Pakistan Army should eliminate them more than 5,000 terrorists in NWA. 
----------------------------------






Interesting, these places are ruined for so long times, Pakistan government or citizens didn't pay attention to these poor places.


----------



## Windjammer

Jazzbot said:


>


This picture of a battle scarred street alone shows how the terrorists are using built up areas for their shelter and how difficult it must be for our security forces to seek and destroy the enemy. Entering, searching and securing each building is one giant and risky task.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## qamar1990

Jazzbot said:


>


damn looks like a scene out of a movie
like us army in germany during ww2only with modern weapons of course

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fatman17

Devil Soul said:


>


 priceless......

1. ensure all non-combatants are moved to IDP camps.
2. air-strikes to soften up the enemy.
3. search and destroy - clear and hold - scorched earth policy in some areas.
4. repatriation, rehablitation and reconstruction.





The Final Blow!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## razgriz19

Informant said:


> Not really. First it would be next to impossible to catch a JDAM GPU at it's speed. Second two guided munitions that close? Overkill. Most probably something that blew up.








you can clearly see them coming
a picture would produce even better results, just like it did in that photo

And i've seen that in quite a few videos, they do drop them very close sometimes


----------



## Zarrar Alvi

Jazzbot said:


>


SSG with armoured and regulars

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Green Angel

Crypto said:


> View attachment 37427
> 
> Arrested in burqa



*RAW* is Dress main kafi Achi lag rahi hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Informant

razgriz19 said:


> you can clearly see them coming
> a picture would produce even better results, just like it did in that photo
> 
> And i've seen that in quite a few videos, they do drop them very close sometimes



I cant see the video but you maybe right. But dropping half a million dollars worth ordnance that close by?


----------



## Devil Soul

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=245217545688610














__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=778116178885657




Namaz-e-Jinaza of Sepoy Amir Shaheed 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=778115145552427




Namaaz e Janaza of Niak Fayyaz Muhammad Shaheed.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Devil Soul

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=245222545688110




Footage of Operation ZarbeAzb





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=778155202215088




Footage of Operation ZarbeAzb-3

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## fatman17



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

Shaheeds on the 1st Day of Zarb-e-Azb

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## razgriz19

Informant said:


> I cant see the video but you maybe right. But dropping half a million dollars worth ordnance that close by?


doesn't make sense, but i guess like you said earlier. Overkill.


----------



## Side-Winder

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152305828927663

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TOPGUN

May ALLAH bless our brave souls and watch over them in this hard time of hour and may ALLAH help them get rid of this evil once and for all AMEEN.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## babajees

Video: Rare footage emerges from inside Pakistan’s kill zone - Telegraph

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iPhone

Windjammer said:


> This picture of a battle scarred street alone shows how the terrorists are using built up areas for their shelter and how difficult it must be for our security forces to seek and destroy the enemy. Entering, searching and securing each building is one giant and risky task.


That's what I was thinking, too. Entering each and every house on every street of the town and having to clear it. That's nerve wrecking, man. Not to get emotional but me and my entire family are praying for the safety and success of Pakistan army against talibs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sur

@WebMaster @Manticore @Oscar
@Leader @Chinese-Dragon 


Onscreen Logo says "جنداللّه"... Who's training them!!
(Source)​




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=318261855005611



.




babajees said:


> This is an AGE OLD picture *disected* a thousand times


 *So why not mention outcome of that autopsy BabaJee? *
And cannot US train Pak army at the same time as it trains enemies of Pakistan? Is that so impossible? They always play double game.



Malik Abdullah said:


> *ye uzbek hai*. amreeki nhi


'كيتهوں'?
I am talking about the female in video.
.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Erhabi

sur said:


> @WebMaster @Manticore @Oscar
> @Leader
> 
> 
> Onscreen Logo says "جنداللّه"... Who's training them!!
> (Source)​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=318261855005611
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> .



ye uzbek hai. amreeki nhi


----------



## Leader

Taliban cut hair and beards to flee army assault – The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Menace2Society

Scorch the earth policy on Kunar and Nooristan, Fazullah is hiding there. I want to see him dead on my tv.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Menace2Society said:


> Scorch the earth policy on Kunar and Nooristan, Fazullah is hiding there. I want to see him dead on my tv.



Black Ops from SW are on his tail.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## babajees

sur said:


> @WebMaster @Manticore @Oscar
> @Leader
> 
> 
> Onscreen Logo says "جنداللّه"... Who's training them!!
> (Source)​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=318261855005611
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> .


This is an AGE OLD picture disected a thousand times

Btw, if you want to imply that since TTP is trained by USA (which it is NOT) hence its a terrorist, then please wake up. Pakistan Army is trained, financed and fed by USA, shouldnt it be a bigger terrorists?


----------



## FaujHistorian

Menace2Society said:


> Scorch the earth policy on Kunar and Nooristan, Fazullah is hiding there. I want to see him dead on my tv.




No need to scorch anything. 

Afghanistanis (as per my reading) are finally IMPRESSED by the sheer control that Pak army can exert. 

FIRST time ever in recent history, Afghanistanis are believers in Pak army.

The same Afghanistanis have seen Russians, Americans, and every Tom, and Dick, And Abdullah in between. 

Never they saw an utter dominance the way it has been so far in NWA. 

So if Pak army and Pakistan can maintain this posture in NWA, Afghanistanis will hand over Mullah Fazlu to us in a cage. 


Hope you understand.




Aeronaut said:


> Black Ops from SW are on his tail.



yes that is true based on recent news.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rafi

Aeronaut said:


> Black Ops from SW are on his tail.



TIGER, tiger, burning bright
In the forests of the night,
What immortal hand or eye
Could frame thy fearful symmetry?

In what distant deeps or skies 
Burnt the fire of thine eyes?
On what wings dare he aspire?
What the hand dare seize the fire?

And what shoulder and what art
Could twist the sinews of thy heart? 
And when thy heart began to beat,
What dread hand and what dread feet?

What the hammer? what the chain?
In what furnace was thy brain?
What the anvil? What dread grasp 
Dare its deadly terrors clasp?

When the stars threw down their spears,
And water'd heaven with their tears,
Did He smile His work to see?
Did He who made the lamb make thee? 

Tiger, tiger, burning bright
In the forests of the night,
What immortal hand or eye
Dare frame thy fearful symmetry?


----------



## F86 Saber

It's been quite some time since we've heard from the loud mouth Shahid Ullah Shahid. Must be hiding with his head up Fazlu's a$$ wearing his yellow trousers...... I can't even see a goat getting slaughtered but i would gladly make his beheaded picture as my screen saver....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## iPhone

Oh that fukin Shahid ula and ehsan ula, both these loud mouths of the ttp, I cannot wait till I hear the news of their horrible deaths.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## American Pakistani



Reactions: Like Like:
 2


----------



## Kohlu

American Pakistani said:


>


----------



## Indus Falcon

*Taliban cut hair and beards to flee Pakistan army assault*
Refugees reveal life under militants — and their taste for imported luxuries

AFP
Published: July 6, 2014
Bannu: Hundreds of Taliban fighters rushed to disguise themselves with new haircuts in the weeks before a Pakistani army assault, it has emerged, as refugees revealed details of life under the militants — and their taste for imported luxuries.

Azam Khan was one of the top barbers in Miranshah — the main town of North Waziristan — until he, like nearly half a million others, fled the long-awaited offensive unleashed by the Pakistan military on the tribal area in June.

He said his business boomed in the month leading up to the army assault as the militants sought to shed their distinctive long-haired, bearded look.

“I have trimmed the hair and beards of more than 700 local and Uzbek militants ahead of the security forces’ operation,” he said while cutting hair in a shop in Bannu, the town where most civilians fled.

For years he cut Taliban commanders’ hair to match the flowing locks of former Tehreek-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) leader Hakimullah Mehsud, killed by a US drone last November, but in May a change in style was called for.

“The same leaders came asking for trimming their beards and hair very short, saying that they were going to the Gulf and wanted to avoid problems at Pakistani airports,” Khan said.

Even Uzbeks and Tajiks with little knowledge of the local language came to him, he said.

“Knowing little Pashto, they used to utter four words: ‘mulgari (friend), machine, zero, Islamabad’,” said Khan — asking him to shave their beards to nothing so they could go to Islamabad.

The Pakistani military launched the offensive against militants in North Waziristan tribal area on June 15, vowing to wipe out the strongholds they have used to wreak countless deadly terror attacks across the nuclear-armed state.

The rugged, mountainous area on the Afghan border has been a hideout for years for militants of all stripes — including Al Qaida and the homegrown TTP as well as foreign fighters including Uzbeks and Uighurs.

For years people from North Waziristan remained tight-lipped about life in a Taliban fiefdom, scared of being kidnapped or even beheaded if they shared information about the militants.

But as the exodus of people has grown, some have found the confidence to tell their stories.

While the militants bombed and maimed thousands in their fight to install an austere Sharia regime in Pakistan and publicly professed contempt for the West, in North Waziristan they indulged themselves with fancy imported goods.

Hikmatullah Khan, a shopkeeper in Miranshah, said that at the same time as commanders were insisting he pay Rs300 (Dh11) a month “tax”, their fighters were stocking up on grooming products.

“They were very keen to buy foreign-branded shampoos, soaps and perfumed sprays,” Khan said.

“They had a lot of eagerness for French and Turkish perfumes, body sprays and soaps.”

Mohammad Zarif, a wholesale merchant in Datta Khel, near Miranshah, said fighters would buy large quantities of British detergent and American cooking oil, much of it smuggled from Dubai.

Pakistan’s allies, particularly the United States, have long called for an operation to flush out groups like the Haqqani network, which use the area to target Nato troops in neighbouring Afghanistan and are thought to have links to Pakistani intelligence services.

The Pakistani military has said it will target militants “of all hue and colour” but the scant resistance troops have encountered has led many to believe the insurgents fled before the offensive, limiting its effectiveness.

The army says the operation has killed nearly 400 militants and will rid North Waziristan of their bases, denying them the space to plan attacks and allowing investment to come to one of Pakistan’s poorest areas.

But it remains to be seen what the long-term impact of the offensive will be. Local intelligence and militant sources said that up to 80 per cent of fighters fled after rumours of an army assault emerged in early May, most over the porous border into Afghanistan.

These sources estimate the present number of militants as around 2,000, down from around 10,000 before the operation. The figures are uncertain and difficult to confirm.

The Pakistani army has asked Afghanistan to crack down on TTP refuges across the border and this week top brass from both sides met in Islamabad to discuss the issue.

“It is clear that militants were aware that the offensive was coming before it started. Lots of them fled,” a Western diplomat said.

“The big question is: after the offensive, will Pakistan allow the Haqqanis and others to come back?”

Taliban cut hair and beards to flee Pakistan army assault | GulfNews.com


----------



## TheNoob

babajees said:


> This is an AGE OLD picture disected a thousand times
> 
> Btw, if you want to imply that since TTP is trained by USA (which it is NOT) hence its a terrorist, then please wake up. Pakistan Army is trained, financed and fed by USA, shouldnt it be a bigger terrorists?



hahahahahahah,
You should be a comedian!


----------



## FaujHistorian

Abu Nasar said:


> ...
> 
> “They were very keen to buy foreign-branded shampoos, soaps and perfumed sprays,” Khan said.
> 
> “They had a lot of eagerness for French and Turkish perfumes, body sprays and soaps.”




I am sure many of them did their "last journey" smelling like roses.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan




----------



## Gryphon

*Up to 93 families relocate to North Waziristan village*

By Our Correspondents
Published: July 7, 2014





_A file photo of IDPs. PHOTO: AFP/FILE_

*BANNU/ISLAMABAD: As a top military commander visited the troops in North Waziristan Agency (NWA) on Sunday, as many as 93 displaced families have returned to the Eidak village of agency’s Mirali tehsil.*

The families, which amount to more than a thousand individuals, returned after security forces declared the area cleared of militants, an official of the tribal agency’s political administration told _The Express Tribune_.

“Elders of the village have been holding talks with security forces over the past two days after the area was declared clear [of militants],” the official said. “The elders have assured security officials that they will not allow any militants into the area,” he added.

According to the official, the elders, while assuring their all-out support to the armed forces, pointed out that they had razed militant seminaries and hideouts in the area in the past.

“Following the talks, 93 families moved back from Bannu and other parts of Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa to their native areas in the agency,” he said.

*Peshawar corps commander visits troops*

Peshawar Corps Commander Lt Gen Khalid Rabbani visited the troops in North Waziristan Agency on Sunday and vowed that the operation will continue till the last terrorist was eliminated from the troubled region. The senior commander is the first high-ranking army official to visit the restive tribal area since Operation Zarb-e-Azb was launched.

According to an Inter-Services Public Relations statement, Lt-Gen Rabbani visited Miramshah and met the troops fighting what the army has dubbed a ‘battle of survival’ for Pakistan. The statement said the corps commander was given a detailed briefing about the progress of the operation.

Sources said the general was informed that the operation was progressing as planned and security forces continued to strangulate militant hideouts. They added that Lt-Gen Rabbani told the troops that the entire nation was looking up to the armed forces to defeat terrorists.

The general said the army would make sure that the writ of the state was established in NWA in the shortest possible time so that internally displaced persons (IDPs) could safely return to their homes.

Meanwhile, Defence Minister Khawaja Muhammad Asif said the military operation in North Waziristan would continue till terrorism was rooted out from the area.

On Sunday, the minister told reporters the government would take all mainstream parties into confidence on the issue of eradicating terrorism and rehabilitating IDPs.

He added that it was not possible at this stage to give any timeline for the completion of the operation.

_Published in The Express Tribune, July 7th, 2014._

Up to 93 families relocate to North Waziristan village – The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

ARMY + PAF Co-ordination must for success of Zarb-e-Azb.
credit goes to Gen.Kiyani for improving army/airforce co-operation and co-ordination.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Side-Winder



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Informant

Zarvan said:


>



Gernail sab in full armor looking uneasy.


----------



## Counter-Errorist

Informant said:


> Gernail sab in full armor looking uneasy.


You misspelled badass!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mugwop

I heard the enemies got their beards removed to avoid being captured.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## forcetrip

Mugwop said:


> I heard the enemies got their beards removed to avoid being captured.



Among other things...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mugwop

forcetrip said:


> Among other things...



I don't understand urdu very well but the pics make me say OMG.
I am glad the situation is getting under control but how will we track those who removed their beards?


----------



## KingMamba

Mugwop said:


> I heard the enemies got their beards removed to avoid being captured.



Yeah they did.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

forcetrip said:


> Among other things...



the pic (bottom left) is from afghanistan.. ANA troops n vehicle.


----------



## forcetrip

Mugwop said:


> I don't understand urdu very well but the pics make me say OMG.
> I am glad the situation is getting under control but how will we track those who removed their beards?



The picture is worth a thousand words. But in crude english it would say.

The effects of Operation ZeAzm

Taliban Angels while trying to escape get caught by the soldiers. Finally these sinner muslim also got a glimpse of these puritan angels. 

Its better in urdu I guess. Mine isnt all that good either, but thats the best I could come up with.



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> the pic (bottom left) is from afghanistan.. ANA troops n vehicle.



No way of saying that any of these pictures are from this operation. But whats funny is funny.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FalconsForPeace

General Raheel visits North Waziristan battle zone

Chief of Army Staff General Raheel Sharif visited the troops in North Waziristan (NWA) on Monday, a statement issued by the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said.
General Raheel was given a detailed briefing by General Officer Commanding on the ongoing Operation Zarb-i-Azb, the statement said.
Addressing troops in the middle of the operation in Miramshah, General Raheel lauded the forces for their courage, dedication and high state of morale and expressed his satisfaction over the progress achieved since the start of the operation in June, the ISPR stated.
General Raheel also commended the entire chain of command for its "determined effort in planning, preparation, mobilisation and execution of the operation", the statement said.
General Raheel emphasised that the forces eliminate all local and foreign terrorists and their sanctuaries.
Alluding to the end goal, he affirmed that terrorists will be chased and hunted down across the country until their final elimination, the ISPR statement said.
General Raheel also acknowledged and appreciated the support of the entire nation and avowed that, by Allah's will, with unflinching national resolve and clear direction, the military will accomplish the mission and rid the country of the scourge of terrorism.
The army chief also paid tribute to soldiers killed and wounded during the operation.
Acknowledging the national spirit to restore the writ of the state, General Raheel appreciated the IDPs for their sacrifices. He said the army will not abandon "the tribal brethren in their hour of need and all possible assistance will be rendered to the government and various organisations in providing maximum relief".
He also assured of the military's role in rebuilding and restoring normalcy in the restive tribal region.
Earlier on his arrival in Miramshah, General Raheel was received by Corps Commander Peshawer.

General Raheel visits North Waziristan battle zone - Pakistan - DAWN.COM


----------



## Side-Winder




----------



## Informant

Counter-Errorist said:


> You misspelled badass!



You mean Real Estate Agent?


----------



## FaujHistorian

Informant said:


> You mean Real Estate Agent?



Please quit. This style of sarcasm (or joke) doesn't belong in this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mugwop

KingMamba said:


> Yeah they did.


After we are done with this operation.What should we do about the trouble makers in Balochistan?


----------



## FaujHistorian

Mugwop said:


> After we are done with this operation.What should we do about the trouble makers in Balochistan?




Some TTP may already be in Balochistan. 

Just guessing


----------



## Mugwop

FaujHistorian said:


> Some TTP may already be in Balochistan.
> 
> Just guessing


I don't know that but I do know that TTP BLA and all these guys don't like each other. They can be very territorial when it comes to land.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KingMamba

Mugwop said:


> After we are done with this operation.What should we do about the trouble makers in Balochistan?



They are few in number and can be defeated simply by uplifting Baluchistan province.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

Picture removed upon request.



وطن باقی رھے یہ زندگی تو ٓانی جانی ھے
یہی اللہ کے شیروں کا طرز زندگانی ھے
​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mujahid



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

June 19, 2014
*Pakistan’s Offensive, America’s Withdrawal*
Posted by Steve Coll





For five years or more, the United States has been urging Pakistan to clear North Waziristan, a semi-autonomous tribal agency along the Afghan border, of foreign fighters and Taliban. North Waziristan has been a deep haven for Arab, Central Asian, Punjabi, Taliban, and sectarian militants, and the headquarters of the Haqqani network, an Afghan Taliban faction that has repeatedly bombed and gunned down civilians in Kabul.

Insurgents trying to overthrow the Pakistani state have also launched one bloody attack after another from North Waziristan. Most recently, a few weeks ago, a team of Uzbek fighters shocked the country by killing more than two dozen people during a suicide-by-police-style-raid on Karachi’s international airport.

This week, the Pakistani military finally moved. Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif announced the launch of Operation Zarb-e-Azb, named in reference to a sword of the Prophet Muhammad. The Army, in its own announcement, called it a “comprehensive operation against foreign and local terrorists” who “had been disrupting our national life in all its dimensions.” It vowed to “eliminate these terrorists, regardless of their hue and color.”

In the opening days of Operation Zarb-e-Azb, Pakistani F-16s have bombed forested mountains where some of the groups have camps. The Army claimed to have killed about two hundred opposition fighters. The C.I.A. has apparently launched several drone strikes near Miran Shah and in other areas of the agency this week, reviving its secret air war over North Waziristan after a long period of quietude. These strikes were almost certainly commissioned and supported by Pakistan’s military and intelligence services; it would seem unthinkable for the Obama Administration to act unilaterally with drones just when Pakistan was at last doing what it had long urged.

Why now? The Karachi airport attack was a precipitating event, but there have been many such outrages. The deeper answer involves America’s impending withdrawal from Afghanistan, according to the military officers, advisers, and civilian analysts I’ve spoken to here.

I happened to be in Pakistan when Zarb-e-Azb began. The country’s proliferating cable news channels (absent the largest, Geo, which has been suspended temporarily for earlier broadcasting reports that the military found offensive) instantly rolled out colorful BREAKING NEWS and nation-at-war graphics that make Fox News look restrained. Animated tanks, fighter jets, and armed trucks zipped across the bottom of the TV screen at random moments during talk shows. As field reporters delivered standups in split-screen boxes, animated F-16s flew bombing runs, over and over, as if to induce hypnosis. The cartoon planes bombed into smithereens an artist’s rendering of a mud-walled desert compound.

In Islamabad, the 111th Infantry Brigade, known as the “coup brigade” because its proximity to the capital has led it to execute the Army’s periodic takeovers of government, has deployed with the paramilitary Rangers to strengthen the city’s defenses in the capital against an expected backlash of terrorist attacks. Islamabad was already a city that had gotten used to barbed wire, barricades, and checkpoints; now there are more of those, and more roving armed patrols as well.

The Army has cordoned off North Waziristan and imposed curfews while it attempts to evacuate tens of thousands of civilians to camps outside the tribal agency. If similar military campaigns carried out in recent years in South Waziristan, Swat, and Bajaur are any guide, North Waziristan’s residents, already among Pakistan’s very poorest, are in for a prolonged period of suffering as internal refugees.

North Waziristan lies across the border from the Afghan provinces of Khost and Paktia. For several years, Pakistan’s Army has been forecasting quietly that the American effort to quickly build the Afghan National Army from scratch into a fighting force of at least two hundred and fifty thousand would fail. Eventually, Pakistan’s military high command fears, the United States and its allies will grow tired of paying the Afghan Army’s huge salary and equipment bills (perhaps four billion dollars a year), and then the country’s Army and police will unravel into factional militias, much as Iraq’s American-trained Army has melted away under pressure during the past few weeks. Pakistan’s greatest concrete security concern is how such an Afghan unravelling might spill into its territory.

Afghanistan is in the midst of an uncertain election transition this year. The votes haven’t been counted in last weekend’s runoff round, but one of the two candidates, Abdullah Abdullah, has already alleged that there was fraud on a grand scale. The great majority of American troops will be gone by the end of 2014. Pakistan’s Army wanted to move in North Waziristan now so that it can push forward military defensive lines along its western border against the possible Afghan chaos to come.

Among other things, Pakistan’s generals fear what is sometimes referred to as the “reverse sanctuary” problem—that is, rather than Pakistan providing sanctuary for anti-Afghan fighters, as it has done for several decades, Afghanistan might become a durable sanctuary for anti-Pakistan groups. Indeed, the current chief of the Pakistani Taliban, Mullah Fazlullah, is said to be hiding out in northeastern Afghanistan, along with other armed radicals.

What of the Haqqani network, a tacit ally of Pakistan and a scourge of American generals in Afghanistan? The Haqqanis previously were the main instrument of Pakistan’s forward strategy in North Waziristan. They provided a loyal but imperfect front line—loyal because the Haqqanis studiously avoided attacking the Pakistani state, but imperfect because they harbored other groups that did hit Pakistan.

There is no reason to assume that Pakistan has turned on the Haqqanis. But the Army may prefer to push the network’s fighters, at least for a while, into eastern Afghanistan, where they also control territory. (They are, after all, Afghans.) The Haqqanis’ evacuation from their strongholds around Miran Shah would create space for Pakistan to attack the North Waziristan-rooted groups that it loathes most of all—the Uzbeks, Chechens, Uighurs (who spook Pakistan’s critical ally, China), and certain virulent and irreconcilable Pakistani Taliban. According to Pakistani intelligence estimates, there may be about two thousand Uzbek fighters and hundreds of Punjabi Taliban in North Waziristan today—those groups alone promise tough going.

Pakistan gained independence in 1947. It left Waziristan alone until 2002, when the Pakistani Army entered in force for the first time, also at American urging. That incursion began falteringly, but more recently the Army has gained confidence and some measure of stability in South Waziristan, if hardly a victory. The Army would like to pull back and put civilian administrators and perhaps political parties in the lead. But Pakistan’s civil government is too weak, and Waziristan’s insurgent, criminal, and terrorist networks are too deep to expect normalcy anytime soon. Even in the best of circumstances, Pakistan’s military occupation of all of Waziristan now looks to be a multi-decade project, akin to the Indian occupation of Kashmir or the Israeli occupation of the West Bank—a heavy load on a state that already has too many.
_Photograph by Shakil Adil/AP._

dont like the last paragraph......


----------



## fatman17

Jazzbot said:


> وطن باقی رھے یہ زندگی تو ٓانی جانی ھے
> یہی اللہ کے شیروں کا طرز زندگانی ھے
> ​


 
this is in bad taste...

*North Waziristan Offensive*

Senior Leaders of the Tehrik-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) confirmed on July 3 that Mullah Fazlullah, leader of the Tehrik-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP), traveled to North Waziristan a few days before the start of Operation Zarb-e-Azb. Fazlullah allegedly visited to brief the TTP leadership in the area on the upcoming military operation and to assure them that they would be accommodated in Afghanistan. Senior members of the TTP and a leading member of the North Waziristan tribal Jirga confirmed the reports. Fazlullah reportedly met with Taliban commander Hafiz Gul Bahadur and requested he join the TTP in fighting Pakistani forces, an offer Bahadur is said to have refused. Fazlullah reportedly met with different Taliban commanders in Datta Khel, Miram Shah and Mir Ali sub-districts along with the TTP chief for Mohmand Agency, Maulvi Omar Khalid Khurasani. Fazlullah also met with Haqqani Network, Islamic Movement of Uzbekistan, Punjabi Taliban and al Qaeda members in the area. Haqqani Network leaders also allegedly rejected his offer to attack Pakistani forces but promised to contact him if they needed support in Afghanistan. Fazlullah also reportedly requested that militant commanders move to safe locations in advance of the operation.[1]
The Pakistan Army reported that on July 2 that security forces cleared three additional improvised explosive device (IED) factories containing a large amount of explosives, anti-tank mines, a suicide bomber training center, a media facility and a cache of rockets in North Waziristan Agency. Security forces also discovered and dismantled six IEDs attached to four computers in a private hotel in the same undisclosed area.[2]
According to The News, suspected militants planted an IED on July 1 that killed two Pakistan Army soldiers. Militants placed the bomb on Bypass Road in Mir Ali sub-district and the bomb hit a convoy of Pakistan Army soldiers on their way to the city of Mir Ali from Khajori checkpoint in North Waziristan Agency.[3] 
Dawn reported that six bodies were discovered on July 3 in the Harmaz area of Mir Ali sub-district in North Waziristan Agency. Neither the identities of the bodies nor the circumstances surrounding their death could be ascertained.[4]
On July 3, former Director General of the army’s Inter Services Public Relations (ISPR), Major Gen. (retd.) Athar Abbas urged Pakistani security forces to focus on eliminating militants in Pakistan’s major cities along with North Waziristan to ensure the success of Operation Zarb-e-Azb. He also warned security forces of the possibility of a militant counter-attack following the military operation.[5]

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jazzbot

fatman17 said:


> this is in bad taste...



I posted it in good spirit, my apologies though if you think its in bad taste. I can take it down if you want. No disrespect to the soldier was intended.


----------



## TheFlyingPretzel

Jazzbot said:


> I posted it in good spirit, my apologies though if you think its in bad taste. I can take it down if you want. No disrespect to the soldier was intended.



Please do. Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## saiyan0321

On news now that 13 terrorists killed in air force bombing in NW. Hell is asking for many many more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qaisar52

No need to be apologized. And This picture is a slap to the face to TTP and their supports. "Tum Kitnay Hussaini Maroo gay Har Gher say Hussaini Niklay ga" In This Hussaini means the Sprit of Imam Hussain and His followers. We slute you Ya shaheed. We are proud of you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

qaisar52 said:


> No need to be apologized. And This picture is a slap to the face to TTP and their supports. *"Tum Kitnay Hussaini Maroo gay Har Gher say Hussaini Niklay ga"* *In This Hussaini means the Sprit of Imam Hussain and His followers.* We slute you Ya shaheed. We are proud of you.



Tum Shiaon k pass firqawarana fasad phailanay k ilawa kuch nahi hota post kernay k lye ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qaisar52

DANGER-ZONE said:


> Tum Shiaon k pass firqawarana fasad phailanay k ilawa kuch nahi hota post kernay k lye ?




You people are very good, running in BurKa's......... And Following Imam Hussain does not mean the person is shia. if in your it is then yes. We are Shias. You follow yazeed and get lannat till Judgement day.



saiyan0321 said:


> On news now that 13 terrorists killed in air force bombing in NW. Hell is asking for many many more.


Don't worry sir, Pak army is doing quite well, will make sure a regular delivery of these rats to the Hell.


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

qaisar52 said:


> You people are very good, running in BurKa's......... And Following Imam Hussain does not mean the person is shia. if in your it is then yes. We are Shias. You follow yazeed and get lannat till Judgement day.



lol ... Hold your horses Shiate ... This ain't Syria or Iraq and this is no SHIA - SUNI war, so keep you Hussiani and Yezeedi ideology to yourself and get your a$$ to Iraq or Syria if you so wana fight a Husaiani - Yazeedi war.

Spare this thread for *Operation Zarb-e-Azb *updates.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rangila

Good if true!


----------



## qaisar52

DANGER-ZONE said:


> lol ... Hold your horses Shiate ... This ain't Syria or Iraq and this is no SHIA - SUNI war, so keep you Hussiani and Yezeedi ideology to yourself and get your a$$ to Iraq or Syria if you so wana fight a Husaiani - Yazeedi war.
> 
> Spare this thread for *Operation Zarb-e-Azb *updates.


You replied in that manner. so layoff and keep you mouth shut about shias or sunies. if you are TTP supporter then just cry baby.


----------



## Zarrar Alvi

Rangila said:


> Good if true!
> 
> View attachment 38016


i dont think its possible to attack Haqqani when they are in afghanistan controlling khost , paktika and paktia


----------



## babajees

TheNoob said:


> hahahahahahah,
> You should be a comedian!



Most comedians like Jon Stewart, Stephen Colbert etc report the truth. Serious media only walks the "ISPR/CIA/Govt" line.. 
When you can't handle the truth, you think its a joke. 
Everyone knows Pakistan is an American ally, but ignorant people think its a joke


----------



## TheNoob

babajees said:


> Most comedians like Jon Stewart, Stephen Colbert etc report the truth. Serious media only walks the "ISPR/CIA/Govt" line..
> When you can't handle the truth, you think its a joke.
> Everyone knows Pakistan is an American ally, but ignorant people think its a joke



Dont wanna derail anything.
But ok, Call me ignorant or anything.
You're still a comedian.

:x


----------



## user1

Devil Soul said:


> English hand written notes found by #PakistanArmy in #terrorists' sanctuaries #MiranShah.



Such beautifully written english language notes and such professional looking drawings. There must be some, among TTP, who have considerable amount of education. But who? Then, I found this pic.






Question: Guess How many Americans in this Pic.?

Answer: All of them, US Army Personnel in Eastern Afghanistan.


----------



## Menace2Society

^^

Yes because only Americans can write "beautiful English language notes". Grow up.

Iranians are in deeper shit in Afghanistan then anyone else so know your enemy and stop focusing on the one that's been telling you for a decade to secure your territory.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## babajees

user1 said:


> Such beautifully written english language notes and such professional looking drawings. There must be some, among TTP, who have considerable amount of education. But who? Then, I found this pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question: Guess How many Americans in this Pic.?
> 
> Answer: All of them, US Army Personnel in Eastern Afghanistan.



Wow. What logic. You can also write good english You must also be a CIA agent.

and what about this;




Forgot how ISPR conveniently lied and lied?

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Marshmallow

my another very close relative going there for Zarb-e-Azab and im so scared May God Bless him!



qaisar52 said:


> You replied in that manner. so layoff and keep you mouth shut about shias or sunies. if you are TTP supporter then just cry baby.


what's wrong with you guys? keep the thread for the specific purpose its been opened for....keep the Shia Sunni thingy away plz!


----------



## Stealth



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## W.11




----------



## shaheenmissile

Did somebody read the news of Air strikes in Gilgit Baltistan?


----------



## farhan_9909

I am not getting it,where are the taliban?

why the army is not facing a resistance similar to seen during swat operation or even South waziristan?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

Marshmallow said:


> my another very close relative going there for Zarb-e-Azab and im so scared May God Bless him!
> 
> 
> what's wrong with you guys? keep the thread for the specific purpose its been opened for....keep the Shia Sunni thingy away plz!


This is a pakistani air base 100%, notice the typical red bricks used for Bunkers and hardened shelters !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## senses

farhan_9909 said:


> I am not getting it,where are the taliban?
> 
> why the army is not facing a resistance similar to seen during swat operation or even South waziristan?


2 things come in to my mind ,either our army has learned from past experiences hence they improvised accordingly or most of the miscreants have fled and yet to face military action.


----------



## EagleEyes

babajees said:


> Wow. What logic. You can also write good english You must also be a CIA agent.
> 
> and what about this;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot how ISPR conveniently lied and lied?


 
This must be when we did allow drones on our ground. I don't think we no longer do.


----------



## Mugwop

*Zarb-e-Azb: ISPR says 80 percent of Miranshah cleared of terrorists*

Over 400 terrorists were killed and 130 were injured during military operation.
RAWALPINDI (Web Desk) - Eighty percent area of Miranshah has been cleared of terrorists, says Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR).
Briefing local and foreign media persons, Director General ISPR and Commander Zarb-e-Azb said there was also presence of Al-Qaeda in Miranshah.
The journalists were told that so far 100 hideouts of terrorists were destroyed. Over 400 terrorists were killed and 130 injured during military operation.
No civilian has so far been killed in the operation.
The Commander Zarb-e-Azb said North Waziristan was centre of planning, logistic and communication for the terrorists.
To a question DG ISPR said all terrorists will be eliminated without any discrimination.
The ISPR demanded of the Afghan government to prevent entry of fleeing terrorists in Afghanistan.
On Wednesday, another eleven terrorists were killed as PAF jets pounded three militant hideouts in Miranshah area of North Waziristan.
Pak Army is using troops, tanks and jets in North Waziristan and has vowed to wipe out strongholds which insurgents have used to mount countless deadly attacks in recent years.
So far, more than 400 militants have been killed in the offensive while 20 soldiers have embraced martyrdom, according to the military.
On Tuesday, 13 terrorists were killed and their seven hideouts were destroyed by jet aircrafts in the Degan area of North Waziristan. A large part of Miranshah was cleared from terrorists in the ground and aerial offensive that continues as part of the ongoing Zarb-e-Azb operation in North Waziristan Agency.
According to FATA Disaster Management Authority (FDMA), more than 800,000 people have left the North Waziristan tribal area for the nearby town of Bannu, Lakki Marwat, Karak and Dera Ismail Khan since the military operation began in mid-June.
Officials from the FATA Disaster Management Authority (FDMA) said they were checking registrations for duplicates, meaning the figure may come down.
"Some 833,274 people or 66,726 migrating families from North Waziristan were registered in cities of Bannu and Peshawar until Tuesday evening," Arshad Khan, said FDMA director general.
He said 361,459 of the displaced were children and 248,633 women.
Operation Zarb-e-Azb was launched on June 15 after a dramatic attack on Karachi airport last month which killed dozens of people and marked the end of a faltering peace process with the Tehreek-e-Taliban.
Earlier, Army Chief General Raheel Sharif met Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif and briefed him over the developments in operation Zarb-e-Azb.
PM stated that the operation against the militants would ensure peace in the country. The government is trying its utmost to rehabilitate the affectees.
General Raheel Sharif gave a detailed briefing to the Prime Minister on the progress of operation Zarb-e-Azb. Army Chief stated that the operation is being carried out along the lines chalked out.
General Sharif also informed the PM of the conditions of the Internally Displaced Persons (IDPs) and Nawaz Sharif complimented the army men for their valor and determination. He further added that Pakistan army is achieving the set goals in minimal amount of damage deriving the operation towards success. Operation Zarb-e-Azb would ensure peace and prosperity in the region.
Expressing satisfaction over the efforts made by the army and all the state institutions for the help and care extended to the IDPs, PM said that the government is taking firm steps to ensure the rehabilitation of the affectees.
The sacrifices made by the IDPs for country’s stability and security were also acknowledged in the meeting.

Zarb-e-Azb: ISPR says 80 percent of Miranshah cleared of terrorists | Pakistan | Dunya News


----------



## razgriz19

farhan_9909 said:


> I am not getting it,where are the taliban?
> 
> why the army is not facing a resistance similar to seen during swat operation or even South waziristan?



20 soldiers recieved shahadat and 11 injured. 
They are facing resistance. The only difference this time is we weakened their defences a lot by aerial bombing, last time we did not have much support from the air force.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Ulla said:


> This is a pakistani air base 100%, notice the typical red bricks used for Bunkers and hardened shelters !









December 2011.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bratva

There is no major fighting going on. How 13 soldiers died out of 20? 6 died when their car was hit by an IED. 7th died during IED clearance Operation, there is no news about other 13 casualties


----------



## Jazzbot




----------



## farhan_9909

*Operation Zarb-e-Azb: Terrorists are on the run, says Bajwa*

By Web Desk
Published: July 10, 2014






_IED factory discovered near Miramshah during operation. PHOTO: ISPR
*MIRAMSHAH: Almost a month after Operation Zarb-e-Azb was formally started in mid June, the army allowed local and international media to visit Miramshah in North Waziristan, main centre for militants*.

The on going operation has forced locals and militants to flee, leaving the town, and one of the major bases for the militants, deserted.
Media personnel were shown around the militant facilities. An al Qaeda-inspired flag along with weapons, explosives and other material recovered by the military were displayed.

During a media briefing by the ISPR director Major General Asim Bajwa and Operation Commander Major General Zafar Khan said that as many as 400 terrorists have been killed while 130 have been injured in the operation so far. Over 2,000 IEDs were found from the 11 IED factories discovered by the military.

Maj-Gen Bajwa said they had also discovered the under ground tunnels that the militants had constructed in the area. At least one of the tunnels made by the militants was a kilometer long.

“This [Miramshah] was one of their major base, we have dislodged them from here and now they on the run,” said Bajwa.
“We have also discovered their command and control centre, which would definitely affect their capabilities,”

The spokesperson said the area was one of the stronghold of the militant and as military entered the area it was discovered that they have stored explosives and IEDs.

Giving details about the operation, the Operation Commander said that armed forces have gained control of the 80 per cent of the area.

[VIDEO]




Foreign financing: Pakistan needs $10.8 billion to meet expenses – The Express Tribune_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheNoob

Ulla said:


> This is a pakistani air base 100%, notice the typical red bricks used for Bunkers and hardened shelters !



i guess you are forgetting...
"Keep your friends closer..... but your enemies, even closer"

plus i hate how people expect the army to Release INFO right after they do something.

Sometimes, you gotta keep em a secret until the end without letting the enemy know of your plans...


----------



## babajees

WebMaster said:


> This must be when we did allow drones on our ground. I don't think we no longer do.



We still allow US service and military aircraft to operate from our bases and use our airspace.


----------



## EagleEyes

babajees said:


> We still allow US service and military aircraft to operate from our bases and use our airspace.


 
I dont think so. Even then surely not to carryout strikes within Pakistan.


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

Never expected such a pussy display by terrorists. Let me guess they fled and will come back to blow up innocents. I hoped they at least get some inspiration from ISISI.


----------



## Saifullah Sani

*80pc of Miranshah terrorist-free*

Thursday, July 10, 2014 - Peshawar—As the Pakistan Air force aircraft continued pounding the militants’ hideouts in the restive North Waziristan agency on the 25th day of the operation Zarb-e-Azb killing around a dozen more trouble makers, the Pakistan Army Wednesday declared to have cleared 80% of the area from the militants.

*“More than 80 percent of Miran Shah, the headquarters of the North Waziristan agency has been cleared during the operation Zarb-e-Azb from the militants whose control and command system has been shattered completely”. The operational Commander of North Waziristan Agency Major General Zafar Ullah Khan told media during briefing in Miran Shah Wednesday. He was flanked by the Director General Inter Services Public Relations (ISPR) Major General Asim Saleem Bajwa. *

The operation Zarb-e-Azb kicked off against the insurgents challenging the writ of the government in the region more than three weeks back, appears to be heading fast towards its logical end yet the operational commander of the Zarb-e-Azb said he could not determine as to how long the completion of the surgery may take and it would be premature to give any time frame in this regard. Around 430 militants have been mowed down in ground and air offensives during the ongoing operation and more than 100 hide outs of the insurgents have been destroyed mostly in the air strikes in parts of NWA. 

Major General Zafar Ullah Khan told the media team that though it was difficult to seal the region hundred percent yet the security forces would ensure that those fled the area are not allowed to stage a comeback. He further admitted that that militants both local as well as foreigners were still present in the region and the security forces were facing resistance in some pockets in NWA. 

Independent sources, said the fleeing militants have planted land mines in the vast area that is hampering the quick advancement of the troops as clearing the area from the land mines was an uphill task.

Major general Zafar on this occasion also declared that defunct Tehreek-i-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) commander Hafiz Gul Bahadur, who is known to have links with notorious militant groups in troubled North Waziristan, including the Haqqani network, if spotted, would be eliminated without any delay.

The operational commander Zarb-e-Azb also claimed that the civilian population was not targeted during the operation that was started after the evacuation of the civil population from NWA. He however, said the though lacs of people have been effected by the ongoing operation yet the entire nation has to render sacrifices in this regard. 

The DG ISPR Major General Saleem Bajwa on this occasion said that more than 400 militants have been killed in the ongoing operation. He said that most of the killed Taliban are foreigners including Uzbeks. 

He said that the security forces recovered over 23 tonnes explosives and destroyed 11 factories of IEDs. He said that 100 hideouts of the militants have been destroyed adding the the security forces also discovered two kilometers long tunnel in Miranshah. 

Earlier in the wee hours, the PAF birds resumed their strikes on the militant’s positions and destroyed 3 more hideouts of the insurgents thus killing 11 more alleged terrorists on Wednesday taking the toll to around 400 hundred in 25 day’s operation. 

“Eleven terrorists were killed and three of their hideouts destroyed on Wednesday as forces successfully continued Operation Zarb-e-Azb being conducted in North Waziristan Agency”. The military sources said adding the Pakistan Air force fighter jets in their precision attack at around 3:00 AM Wednesday targeted three hideouts killing 11 terrorists at Zoi Dara Sayedgi, Tehsil Shawal in their latest offensive. 

In the meanwhile the registration of the families and the people displaced in the wake of ongoing operation Zarb-e-Azb continued Wednesday with the number of displaced persons touching the figure over .85 million thus far above the one anticipated by the government. The federal government according to reports, had made estimate of maximum six hundred thousands of people to be displaced by the operation. 

According to daily situation report issued by Chief Secretary Control Room established at Provincial Disaster Management Authority (PDMA) regarding Displaced Persons of North Waziristan Agency, a total of 71654 families and 852495 individuals have been registered at the various Registration Points of PDMA till date.
80pc of Miranshah terrorist-free


----------



## fatman17

*North Waziristan Offensive*

The Pakistan Army’s Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) told Dawn that airstrikes early on the morning of July 8 destroyed seven militant hideouts and killed 13 militants in the Degan area of North Waziristan Agency. Dawn estimates that since June 15, more than 400 suspected militants have been killed and 19 IED-making factories destroyed as part of Operation Zarb-e-Azb. The News also reported that the ongoing operation has killed 400 militants and 20 Pakistan Army soldiers.[1]
Pakistani Defence Minister Khawaja Asif told the Wall Street Journal in an interview on July 6 that the current military operation in North Waziristan is targeting all militants, including the Haqqani Network. He also said that militants had plenty of time to evacuate before the start of Operation Zarb-e-Azb, as Pakistan nearly initiated the operation as early as January, before Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif held a new round of peace talks.[2]


----------



## Gryphon

*US drone kills six amid Pakistan anti-Taliban offensive*

_10 JULY 2014 _

MIRANSHAH, Pakistan, July 10, 2014 (AFP) -

A US drone strike killed six suspected militants Thursday in a Pakistani tribal district where Pakistan has launched a major military offensive against local and foreign fighters.

Local security officials said two US drones fired four missiles into a compound in Doga Macha Madda Khel, a village close to Datta Khel town.

The village lies 35 kilometres (22 miles) west of Miranshah, the main town in the lawless North Waziristan known to be a bastion of Taliban and Al-Qaeda.

Pakistan’s armed forces have been waging a massive assault on North Waziristan in recent weeks to eradicate hideouts militants have used to launch attacks across the restive nuclear-armed country.

The army says it is now in control of 80 percent of strategically important Miranshah, which officers said had become a virtual supermarket for jihadist fighters wanting to equip themselves with guns and explosives.

A local security official told AFP that Thursday’s drone strike had killed four foreign fighters and two local cadres who had fled Miranshah before the launch of the offensive.

“The compound and a vehicle parked inside were completely destroyed and killed at least six militants,” the official told AFP.

Doga Macha Madda lies in difficult, mountainous terrain which the official said the militants had hoped to use as cover.

Another security official in the northwestern city of Peshawar, confirmed the attack and the casualties.

It is the third round of drone strikes to hit northwest Pakistan since the US resumed the campaign following a six-month hiatus.

Washington reportedly suspended its drone programme in December to give Islamabad time to pursue a dialogue process with the Pakistani Tehreek-e-Taliban (TTP) aimed at ending a seven-year insurgency that has claimed thousands of lives.

But a spectacular, bloody attack on Karachi airport on June 9 that left dozens dead sank the peace efforts and prompted the army offensive.

US drone strikes resumed a few days after the Karachi attack, though Pakistani officials insist they have not given their approval.

US drone kills six amid Pakistan anti-Taliban offensive | New Straits Times


----------



## farhan_9909

Media allowed into NW(including foriegn)

Exclusive images from NW operation















Foreign Currency


----------



## farhan_9909



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheNoob

What country is the foregin currency from? I cant recognize it.


----------



## Al Bhatti

Rafay Jamil said:


> Saudi riyals



Can you point which one?

The fifth series of the Saudi Arabian Riyal








The fourth series under King Fahad, 1984–2007


----------



## Marshmallow

you go Soldiers!


----------



## Menace2Society

Rogue sheikhs funding TTP?


----------



## Rajput_Pakistani

^^^^
One thing i have observed in the pictures. Every shop, every building has been marked by spray paint.
OK, Danger, Dont step inside etc.

This shows how meticulously the operation has been carried out. It also shows the expertise PA have developed in such kind of operations. It also explain why (By the Grace of Allah s.w.t) casualties are quite low as compared to Swat Ops.

God Bless our Army. I am proud of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## farhan_9909

Bomb Blast in Bannu











Miranshah






More Exclusive images from the NW

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SMC

Shabaz Sharif said:


> Never expected such a pussy display by terrorists. Let me guess they fled and will come back to blow up innocents. I hoped they at least get some inspiration from ISISI.



ISIS will also run with their tail between their legs if targeted by a capable military. Right now dealing with Iraqi army is like dealing with a bunch of school girls.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## In arduis fidelis

Al Bhatti said:


> Can you point which one?
> 
> The fifth series of the Saudi Arabian Riyal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fourth series under King Fahad, 1984–2007


Really sorry for my mistake its actually afghani currency.
Thanks for pointing out that mistake.
Post deleted.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Victory for Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## shaheenmissile

farhan_9909 said:


> Bomb Blast in Bannu



Looks like a very low intensity Blast. Most Probably a crude Desi Bomb... No more C4 Military grade explosives or no part of the motorbike had been so intact and nearby buildings must have been lot more damaged.
This is already a victory of Operation Zar b e Azb.
Imagine same Blast with previously available military grade explosives.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

fatman17 said:


> View attachment 38186
> 
> Victory for Pakistan



Thts from 2006> Operation RaheRast.

Special services group ... Miramshah...












_Army....._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shaheenmissile

And Bannu is a Place where Bomb blasts are unknown and almost never happen. Obviously the trash came with IDps.
Further proof that they had and still have many terrorists among them,with local support.


----------



## farhan_9909

shaheenmissile said:


> And Bannu is a Place where Bomb blasts are unknown and almost never happen. Obviously the trash came with IDps.
> Further proof that they had and still have many terrorists among them,with local support.



In Bannu blast does happen but only on security forces.In the past the one in dowa ghora happened because the security official stopped the qingqi/rickshaw and than he blew everything.

Civilian may die with those blast such as on the FC barrack beside kurram bridge but the target usually are only security forces

anyway this operation has already collapsed the TTP.i doubt they will ever have the capacity to take any action in future


----------



## shaheenmissile

farhan_9909 said:


> In Bannu blast does happen but only on security forces.In the past the one in dowa ghora happened because the security official stopped the qingqi/rickshaw and than he blew everything.
> 
> Civilian may die with those blast such as on the FC barrack beside kurram bridge but the target usually are only security forces
> 
> anyway this operation has already collapsed the TTP.i doubt they will ever have the capacity to take any action in future


Thing is too many people from all over the country are traveling to bannu with relief goods,and this blast will certainly discourage them. My own family members were going to bannu this Sunday with some 300k worth of relief goods but they have delayed their visit after this blast as nobody wants to die like this. 

Obviously the wazir tribesmen are sold out traitors who have been harboring this cancer for so long and that too in the heart of waziristan,miranshah,and now they have brought the cancer among them with IDPs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## senses



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Jango

After 7 long yuears, Pak Army sets foot in Miranshah.

There was a time when eggs and milk was flown in from Bannu and Peshawar into Miranshah cantt.


----------



## babajees

Shabaz Sharif said:


> Never expected such a pussy display by terrorists. Let me guess they fled and will come back to blow up innocents. I hoped they at least get some inspiration from ISISI.



The terrorists are releasing pictures/videos of their own. I saw one (too grusome to post here and I dont like to post pics of my dead soldiers) where Army has left dead bodies of the soldiers. According to their spokesman, they killed 37 pak soldiers today (photos of 2 lying with them) whereas ISPR said 4 soldiers embraced martyrdom.

Its obvious they cant stand aerial assault (our army is aided by PAF and US Drones) but they are showing some resistance on the ground.



Fulcrum15 said:


> After 7 long yuears, Pak Army sets foot in Miranshah.
> 
> There was a time when eggs and milk was flown in from Bannu and Peshawar into Miranshah cantt.



Army always had a presence in Miranshah and for the last 4/5 years at least, supplies go by ground (every saturday and sunday it used to impose curfew and then went in a convoy)

but yes, for the fist time, Miranshah is (almost) empty of Taliban


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

shaheenmissile said:


> You gave example of capain naveed Khan wazir? thats evidence enough that terrorists also kill Pushtoons,then why so many Pushtoons consider just about any army operation an act of agression against Pushtoon race by Punjabis?
> .



That line is repeated by Afghanis and brain dead Pakistanis like pak-one. Pakistani Pashtuns are fighting in front lines against these terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakShaheen79

Miramshah in pictures: After the troops march in - Pakistan - DAWN.COM

lots of pics from Operation Zarb-e-Azb!


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

babajees said:


> I know that BOTH sides lie and exaggerate and hide things.. ISPR and Taliban.. The truth is somewhere in the middle
> two



Middle mean TTP killed at least 17 foujis today and army is hiding it. You are accusing PA not honouring shaheed Pakistani soldiers? Pakistani foujis are not like TTP kutas which can be left there to rotten.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

babajees said:


> Army always had a presence in Miranshah and for the last 4/5 years at least, supplies go by ground (every saturday and sunday it used to impose curfew and then went in a convoy)
> 
> but yes, for the fist time, Miranshah is (almost) empty of Taliban



Being holed up in a small cantonment post does not mean you have a presence. Army men wouldn't dare venture into the Bazar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

*Miramshah in pictures: After the troops march in*
By Dawnagencies

Pakistan Army announced on Wednesday that it has now taken control of 80 per cent of a strategic town, Miramshah in North Waziristan tribal region in its military offensive against militants belonging to outlawed outfits in a northwestern tribal area, named as Zarb-i-Azb.






This photograph taken on July 9, 2014 shows a soldier patrol during a military operation against Taliban militants, in the main town of Miramshah in North Waziristan. — Photo by AFP
Pakistan's military launched a long-awaited offensive last month, aimed at wiping out longstanding militant strongholds in the North Waziristan tribal region, which borders Afghanistan.

The operation followed failure of peace talks between the government and Tehreek-i-Taliban Pakistan negotiators and a brazen Taliban-claimed attack on Karachi's International Airport.

More than 800,000 people have fled a major military offensive against the Taliban in a Pakistani tribal area, officials said Wednesday.







This photograph taken on July 9, 2014 shows a soldier keeping watch on top of damaged mosque minaret during a military operation against Taliban militants, in the main town of Miramshah in North Waziristan. — Photo by AFP






Soldiers patrol at an empty bazaar during a military operation against Taliban militants in the main town of Miramshah in North Waziristan on July 9, 2014.— Photo by AFP




A black Jihad flag, handcuffs and chains are displayed in a house used by Taliban militants as a prison after a military operation against the militants in the town of Miramshah in North Waziristan July 9, 2014. — Photo by Reuters




Soldiers stand by seized weapons at an empty bazaar during a military operation against Taliban militants in the main town of Miramshah in North Waziristan on July 9, 2014. — Photo by AFP




Pakistan Army display confiscated ammunition, reportedly from militants Miramshah, after driving out militants from Pakistan's tribal region of North Waziristan along the Afghanistan border, Wednesday, July 9, 2014. — Photo by AP




Soldiers walk past seized weapons at an empty bazaar during a military operation against Taliban militants in the main town of Miramshah in North Waziristan on July 9, 2014.— Photo by AFP

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## farhan_9909

Media personnel take footage of seized weapons at an empty bazaar during a military operation against Taliban militants in the main town of Miramshah in North Waziristan on July 9, 2014. — Photo by AFP




A soldier stands by ammunition seized during a military operation against Taliban militants, in the of town of Miramshah, North Waziristan July 9, 2014. — Photo by Reuters




Soldiers stand beside seized weapons at an empty bazaar during a military operation against Taliban militants in the main town of Miramshah in North Waziristan on July 9, 2014. — Photo by AFP




Media personnel take footage of seized weapons at an empty bazaar during a military operation against Taliban militants in the main town of Miramshah in North Waziristan on July 9, 2014.— Photo by AFP




Soldiers stand beside seized weapons at an empty bazaar during a military operation against Taliban militants in the main town of Miramshah in North Waziristan on July 9, 2014. — Photo by AFP




A soldier stands in front of closed shops during a military operation against Taliban militants in the town of Miramshah in North Waziristan July 9, 2014. — Photo by Reuters




A soldier stands beside a house which was destroyed during a military operation against Taliban militants, in the town of Miramshah, North Waziristan July 9, 2014. — Photo by Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## farhan_9909

Soldiers stand guard at a destroyed empty bazaar during a military operation against Taliban militants in the main town of Miramshah in North Waziristan on July 9, 2014.— Photo by AFP




A soldier walks at a house which was destroyed during a military operation against Taliban militants, in the of town of Miramshah, North Waziristan July 9, 2014. — Photo by Reuters




Soldiers stand guard at a destroyed empty bazaar during a military operation against Taliban militants in the main town of Miramshah in North Waziristan on July 9, 2014. — Photo by AFP




Soldiers stand near the debris of a house which was destroyed during a military operation against Taliban militants in the town of Miramshah in North Waziristan July 9, 2014.— Photo by Reuters







A soldier stands in an armoured vehicle during a military operation against Taliban militants in the town of Miramshah in North Waziristan July 9, 2014. — Photo by Reuters





Pakistani Army soldiers patrol in Miramshah bazaar after driving out militants from Pakistan's tribal region of North Waziristan along the Afghanistan border, Wednesday, July 9, 2014.— Photo by AP

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## farhan_9909

This photograph taken on July 9, 2014 shows soldiers patrol during a military operation against Taliban militants, in the main town of Miramshah in North Waziristan. — Photo by AFP





This photograph taken on July 9, 2014 shows soldiers patrol during a military operation against Taliban militants, in the main town of Miramshah in North Waziristan.— Photo by AFP





Soldiers patrol with an armoured vehicle at an empty bazaar during a military operation against Taliban militants in the main town of Miramshah in North Waziristan on July 9, 2014.— Photo by AFP





This photograph taken on July 9, 2014 shows soldiers patrol during a military operation against Taliban militants, in the main town of Miramshah in North Waziristan. — Photo by AFP





Pakistan Army soldiers patrol in Miramshah bazaar after driving out militants from Pakistan's tribal region of North Waziristan along the Afghanistan border, Wednesday, July 9, 2014. — Photo by AP





Soldiers patrol at an empty bazaar during a military operation against Taliban militants in the main town of Miramshah in North Waziristan on July 9, 2014.— Photo by AFP





This photograph taken on July 9, 2014 shows soldiers patrol during a military operation against Taliban militants, in the main town of Miramshah in North Waziristan. — Photo by AFP





Soldiers patrol with an armoured vehicle at an empty bazaar during a military operation against Taliban militants in the main town of Miramshah in North Waziristan on July 9, 2014.— Photo by AFP





This photograph taken on July 9, 2014 shows Pakistani soldiers patrol during a military operation against Taliban militants, in the main town of Miramnshah in North Waziristan.— Photo by AFP

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Metanoia

I just love it when the terrorist/militant sympathizers on this forum are just burning inside looking at what the PA is doing to their heroes.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## babajees

Shabaz Sharif said:


> Middle mean TTP killed at least 17 foujis today and army is hiding it. You are accusing PA not honouring shaheed Pakistani soldiers? Pakistani foujis are not like TTP kutas which can be left there to rotten.



Americans can hide their losses, so why cant PA? Did you miss past instances where terrorists said they captured 100s of soldiers, PA dismissed the claim.. then terrorists released the video.. and PA accepted. 
All armies (including terrorists) downplay their deaths to avoid loss of morale. The world is not black and white..



Fulcrum15 said:


> Being holed up in a small cantonment post does not mean you have a presence. Army men wouldn't dare venture into the Bazar.



True. But supplies did reach by convoys (during weekly curfews). Now PA is roaming Miranshah like (finally) they own it.. (too bad its empty.. hopefully it'll soon see civilians back in the area and development work like WANA)


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Miramshah in pictures: After the troops march in - Pakistan - DAWN.COM

SSG guy with M4?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Side-Winder

> The terrorists are releasing pictures/videos of their own. I saw one (too grusome to post here and I dont like to post pics of my dead soldiers) where Army has left dead bodies of the soldiers. According to their spokesman, they killed 37 pak soldiers today (photos of 2 lying with them) whereas ISPR said 4 soldiers embraced martyrdom.



No wonder we have lost around 4,000 soldiers ever since this war began. digging out old pictures (when our army indeed suffered some heavy casualities in swat and south waziristan due to inexperience of operating in tribal areas) and posting in on social media can easily serve their purpose to demoralize the nation and troops. when infact they are the ones leaving and running to afghanistan. Please stop being childish. and if you really have that good of evidence. before you speak up, care to look at the new uniform of the soldiers.

Our success or the veracity of ISPR will speak for itself and is speaking infact, when we look at militants shaving off their beards and running to afghanistan. so whatever the casualities we suffer, should not bother you, all of the fallen comrades are the heroes of this land. what matters is the lands and people they free from taliban's tyranny.

Regardless of what you claim "ISPR's Lies"... it was us who proved victorious in the past in the battles of swat,bajaur and other battles of southwaziristan. and insha Allah as seen, 80% miranshah is all cleared with loads of IED factories being busted plus, large amount of ammunition cache. Soon we will raise our flag in all areas of north waziristan as well.

and if you don't believe in ISPR and neither in them which you said as, truth lies somewhere in the middle. then better for you just keep shut and let the operation complete. we'll see who succeeds



babajees said:


> Pakistan Army kills in the name of..? If you want to remain ignorant then please tell me You believe ISPR who takes billions of dollars from US and has been caught MANY times lying to public about Drones, US bases inside Pakistan etc.. stupid logic



Pakistan Army kills in the name of very Pakistan. if you want to go back into history. you're welcome to go back. what didn't we do for these jihadists during afghan war. what they did to us? used our terriority to launch attacks and then bringing the international pressure to Pakistan. And when we went in to kick them out, they named it as 'mercenaries' fighting USA's war. You need to be realistic kiddo, everything doesn't go with emotional hu-ha. would you prefer americans themselves sending their boots in tribal areas of pakistan and killing our people without discrimination?

So this war, was made ours one way or the other.. and now that when we are fighting it. idiots like you are spreading the propagandas when nation needs to be united.

as far as your rant of collateral damage is concerned, it's all part of war, one can't differentiate between the locals and terrorists hiding among them. despite of the fact, army tries to keep it minimum unlike those guys who indicriminately keep blowing up schools and bazars and mosques. i think it's us who have been too lenient with these animals. had it been somewhere else with a professional army like us, any state would have immediately made full use of force to eradicate these evils, regardless of the cost.

And to be blunt, these locals are to some extent themselves responsible for their losses. exceptions are there, like the locals who formed their lashkars to fight on their own.

at the end, it was army who launched the drive of development and prosperity in the war affected regions of FATA after clearing the mess. so at the end, it's locals who will get a better standard of life.

As far this hoopla of dollars is concerned, do you have any idea about the cost of this war? that is around three times whatever we have received as aid. so this propaganda of dollars needs to be shunned. at the end , we are losing money, soldiers and even generals. for dollars? have some shame! You guys need to be sent to talibani ruled areas and be ruled by them.if taking dollars makes us mercenaries then these guys had been the same since russian invasion on afghanistan. 

and what do you suggest by the way? a stop to operation? or what?

whatever, we aren't gonna let these bastards dictate us with their version of shariah. Thats it!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## TheFlyingPretzel

farhan_9909 said:


> Media personnel take footage of seized weapons at an empty bazaar during a military operation against Taliban militants in the main town of Miramshah in North Waziristan on July 9, 2014. — Photo by AFP



Gosh! Look at those gas masks!



farhan_9909 said:


>



Also, you know it's overkill when you have the liberty to write your praise with the enemy's ammo and hang their slogans out to dry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Menace2Society

TheFlyingPretzel said:


> Also, you know it's overkill when you have the liberty to write your praise with the enemy's ammo and hang their slogans out to dry.



I noticed that too, nice touch.

PA should go one step further to mentally destroy TTP, have helis flying with threatening music like in Apocalypse now. These should also fly into Kunar and Nooristan at the crack of dawn every morning to serve as a reminder.

There isn't a shadow of a doubt TTP bases are based there, we have to do shock and awe campaign. Wipe out their families and destroy their minds.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

farhan_9909 said:


> Media personnel take footage of seized weapons at an empty bazaar during a military operation against Taliban militants in the main town of Miramshah in North Waziristan on July 9, 2014. — Photo by AFP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A soldier stands by ammunition seized during a military operation against Taliban militants, in the of town of Miramshah, North Waziristan July 9, 2014. — Photo by Reuters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soldiers stand beside seized weapons at an empty bazaar during a military operation against Taliban militants in the main town of Miramshah in North Waziristan on July 9, 2014. — Photo by AFP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Media personnel take footage of seized weapons at an empty bazaar during a military operation against Taliban militants in the main town of Miramshah in North Waziristan on July 9, 2014.— Photo by AFP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soldiers stand beside seized weapons at an empty bazaar during a military operation against Taliban militants in the main town of Miramshah in North Waziristan on July 9, 2014. — Photo by AFP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A soldier stands in front of closed shops during a military operation against Taliban militants in the town of Miramshah in North Waziristan July 9, 2014. — Photo by Reuters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A soldier stands beside a house which was destroyed during a military operation against Taliban militants, in the town of Miramshah, North Waziristan July 9, 2014. — Photo by Reuters



Pakistan zindabad sign

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FaujHistorian

News media now in North Wazirastan. 


good report. Reporter is kind of noob to war reporting though. Some of his words etc are childish. 

He says IDP left the houses/shops open. Heck no. 

These open doors and shops were checked out by Pak army. 


----- ---- youtube.com/watch?v=rvzNxFaU5aU ----

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Menace2Society

So there is Saudi currency along with Afghan currency.

Rogue sheikhs providing funding?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth

If i will get a chance seriously I will take some bad**** Shots of Pakistani Military!


----------



## Devil Soul

Afghan currency recovered from a compound in North Waziristan during #*ZarbeAzb*





SSG commandos patrolling the streets of Miranshah.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hemlock Khalid

Afghan currency... and to think of all the refugees we helped... what a pay back by their government

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

Army Chief Gen Raheel Sharif in front of Jihad Yar PCO used by #TTP spokespersons in Miran Shah #*ZarbEAzb*





COAS being shown different weapons and equipment recovered from terrorists at Miranshah Bazaar. #*ZarbeAzb* #CrushTTP





#ZarbeAzb: COAS Raheel Sharif visited troops on the front lines in North Waziristan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VelocuR

Where are the terrorists pictures instead showing us damaged building, tanks, different weapons and soldiers walking?


----------



## iPhone

Devil Soul said:


> Army Chief Gen Raheel Sharif in front of Jihad Yar PCO used by #TTP spokespersons in Miran Shah #*ZarbEAzb*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COAS being shown different weapons and equipment recovered from terrorists at Miranshah Bazaar. #*ZarbeAzb* #CrushTTP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #ZarbeAzb: COAS Raheel Sharif visited troops on the front lines in North Waziristan



What could the SSG commando, in the first picture, standing behind Gen. Shreef have in that briefcase he's holding? Hmm, also he's in all three pictures so he must be on Gen. Shereef's personal security detail.


----------



## thrilainmanila

the pak army says its killed 400 talibs but can't show the body of a single one? i'm against the ttp but you have to call bullshit when its so obvious.



babajees said:


> Americans can hide their losses, so why cant PA? Did you miss past instances where terrorists said they captured 100s of soldiers, PA dismissed the claim.. then terrorists released the video.. and PA accepted.
> All armies (including terrorists) downplay their deaths to avoid loss of morale. The world is not black and white..
> 
> 
> 
> True. But supplies did reach by convoys (during weekly curfews). Now PA is roaming Miranshah like (finally) they own it.. (too bad its empty.. hopefully it'll soon see civilians back in the area and development work like WANA)


its alright for an army to be genuine and claimed that some of there soldiers were killed while they bagged a couple of terrorists but what the pak army does is exaggerate the no. of enemies killed. which seems to be only a handful by neutral accounts not in the 100s like the bullshit ISPR is reporting. most western armies don't hide casualties if they did outlets like wikileaks would have a field day and the independent media would go wild on them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Informant

thrilainmanila said:


> *the pak army says its killed 400 talibs but can't show the body of a single one? i'm against the ttp but you have to call bullshit when its so obvious.*



And provide propaganda material? Think before you speak.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## thrilainmanila

Informant said:


> And provide propaganda material? Think before you speak.


you seem a bit stupid, the pak army has been saying for the last decade that the terrorists take the bodies of there dead from the battlefield they told A CNN corespondent this, its funny how after all the reports of bombings by the PAF not a single body of a terrorist can be produced but on the contrary several media outlets have shown the collateral damage by the army. showing the atleast a few dead bodies isn't a propaganda tool when the general public is against them?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FaujHistorian

thrilainmanila said:


> you seem a bit stupid, the pak army has been saying for the last decade that the terrorists take the bodies of there dead from the battlefield they told A CNN corespondent this, its funny how after all the reports of bombings by the PAF not a single body of a terrorist can be produced but on the contrary several media outlets have shown the collateral damage by the army. showing the atleast a few dead bodies isn't a propaganda tool when the general public is against them?



So you create a nick just to do propaganda against Pak army. 

Don't do it.


----------



## Skyliner

PAK ARMY Zindabad

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Informant

thrilainmanila said:


> you seem a bit stupid, the pak army has been saying for the last decade that the terrorists take the bodies of there dead from the battlefield they told A CNN corespondent this, its funny how after all the reports of bombings by the PAF not a single body of a terrorist can be produced but on the contrary several media outlets have shown the collateral damage by the army. showing the atleast a few dead bodies isn't a propaganda tool when the general public is against them?



Why wasnt cunt bin laden shown with his head blown off? Do not wanna give fodder to TTP sympathizers, and the human right crybabies.

Yeah few videos did pop up of Taliban being treated like what they were back in 07-09. Remember how people felt? Plus standing armies do not post picture of dead combatants. Though i did see a few burnt out blackened charred bodies recently from BDA sorties. Very calming. Shame the public wont get to see it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VelocuR

*Crime spree helps Pakistani Taliban squirrel away cash before raids begin*






A Pakistani soldier stands in front of closed shops during a military operation against Taliban militants in the town of Miranshah in North Waziristan July 9, 2014.

PESHAWAR: In the months before Pakistan jets began pounding Taliban hideouts in the lawless border region near Afghanistan, *militants were busily conducting an unprecedented wave of kidnapping and extortion, stockpiling cash for the fight ahead.*

Businessmen in some areas say extortion increased five-fold before the long-awaited military offensive began in the frontier region of North Waziristan on June 15. Militant-related kidnappings also spiked in the commercial capital, Karachi.

*The crime wave means that, even if the military seizes control of remote and mountainous North Waziristan, the government still faces a well-armed and well-financed insurgency with roots dug deeply into Pakistan's big cities.*

Their reach and their ability to carry out high-profile attacks was chillingly demonstrated by the June 8 assault on Karachi airport, which killed 34 people. Competition over money also helped fuel deadly intra-Taliban clashes earlier this year.

“They will use this money for fighting. For fighting the government, for fighting each other,” said Saifullah Mehsud of the Fata Research Centre, an Islamabad-based think tank that works in Pakistan's Federally Administered Tribal Areas.

“This is a well-developed war economy.” The crime wave also coincided with the collapse of sporadic peace talks between the Pakistani government and militants that had been pushed by Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif, an end that was hastened by the attack on Karachi airport.

Thomas Sanderson, a senior fellow at the Washington-based Center for Strategic and International Studies, believes the violence and extortion is likely to continue, in part because so many Taliban leaders have been killed in drone strikes.

“Militants who replaced dead commanders need to mount spectacular attacks to prove their leadership,” he said, adding that they also needed “to squeeze the locals” for cash.

Somewhat surprisingly, the crime wave even seems to have had an impact on the Pakistani Taliban itself. In May, a faction broke away from the main group, accusing it of having become “a band of paid killers involved in unIslamic activities” like robberies, extortion and kidnapping.

*“This is an emergency”*
In Peshawar, a traffic-choked northern provincial capital, extortionists have targeted wealthy families using the same bomb-making techniques as the Taliban, said Shafqat Malik, head of the Peshawar bomb squad.

Before the offensive began, about two or three residents found small bombs outside their homes or businesses daily, he said, something very rare before peace talks began in February.

The bombers usually asked for between $50,000-$200,000, he said, and threatened a bigger attack if they were not paid. It was unclear how many paid.

Extortion demands in the city were up 500 per cent since the start of the year, said Zahid Ullah Shinwari, the head of the Peshawar Chamber of Commerce.

At a recent meeting, dozens of angry traders complained of multiplying demands. One 80-year-old man who refused to pay was shot outside his home, Shinwari said.

Another wealthy factory owner who refused to pay installed CCTV, trenches and barbed wire around his factory and hired 70 armed security guards, he said.

_Read more: Terror group sees Islamabad as a lucrative city for extortions_

“No one will invest here. Everyone is letting their equipment go obsolete and moving their families out,” Shinwari said angrily. “This is an emergency. It is a crisis.” Most threats are not reported to the police, but even so, officers in several districts said they had seen a rise in complaints. Businessmen say the threats are forcing some of them to shut up shop.

“So many different people are demanding money that I have to move my business, because if you pay one, tomorrow another one will call,” said one shop owner, who asked not to be identified.

“How can we run our business in such a situation?” Businessmen in other Pakistani cities also said extortion had rocketed while the government pursued peace talks although many, including Shinwari, said it had eased off since the offensive began and militants went into hiding.

In the western city of Dera Ismail Khan, businessmen complained that they had become accustomed to paying off just one group.

However, when rival Taliban commanders began fighting in April, more came calling, demanding money and offering protection from rivals.

One man said his cousin refused to pay but had to move after two grenade attacks on his home. Another man, a doctor, said criminals had become so brazen they were asking for ransoms without even bothering to kidnap anyone first.

“They are calling me from time to time, and saying if I don't pay they will kidnap my kids or kill me,” he said.

Pakistan does not publish national kidnap statistics but anecdotal evidence suggests few cases are reported to the police, who are largely seen as corrupt and ineffective.

While the army seems well-prepared for the offensive, experts say the government appears to have no parallel strategy to counter the booming criminality that fuels militancy.

Police say one their biggest problems - among many - is a law placing swaths of the area near the Afghan border off-limits to police and the courts.

Consequently the Fata became a safe haven for criminals and militants. Most ransom drops and kidnap releases happen there, they say.

“They should either make Fata part of Pakistan or cut it off,” said one frustrated senior police official. “This law gives the militants a perfect hideout.”

Crime spree helps Pakistani Taliban squirrel away cash before raids begin - Pakistan - DAWN.COM


----------



## Side-Winder

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152193083780840


----------



## Stealth



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## babajees

FaujHistorian said:


> So you create a nick just to do propaganda against Pak army.
> 
> Don't do it.



Why does all truth have to be "propaganda"? When you can't answer someone logicially you call it propaganda. Many media outlets even questioned Pak Army's claim of killing hundreds of "terrorists" everyday and showing No proof whatsoever.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Menace2Society

thrilainmanila said:


> you seem a bit stupid, the pak army has been saying for the last decade that the terrorists take the bodies of there dead from the battlefield they told A CNN corespondent this, its funny how after all the reports of bombings by the PAF not a single body of a terrorist can be produced but on the contrary several media outlets have shown the collateral damage by the army. showing the atleast a few dead bodies isn't a propaganda tool when the general public is against them?



In another thread some images have already been posted, I am not sure which sadistic part of the planet you belong from but I don't take pleasure from seeing dead mangled bodies. I just want to know they are dead that's all.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Irfan Baloch

spoke to someone who's men are deployed around Bannu looking after the IDPs and seeking out Taliban cross dressers.

he promised "good" pictures.. we will see. I requested interview as well but he can be ordered to move his men into the fight any day.



Menace2Society said:


> So there is Saudi currency along with Afghan currency.
> 
> Rogue sheikhs providing funding?


means nothing really,
they can have US dollars or even Indian currency but that wont prove much. In Afghanistan , Indian currency is used and is sometimes brought back by BLA terrorists but thats no proof. its just a convenient way to pay for the goods and services and currencies are used which ever are acceptable by the terrorists and crime underworld



babajees said:


> Why does all truth have to be "propaganda"? When you can't answer someone logicially you call it propaganda. *Many media outlets even questioned Pak Army's claim of killing hundreds of "terrorists" everyday and showing No proof whatsoever*.


thats very cute and innocent request you got there

same questions were asked about Sawat operation and the journalists were shown the videos and pictures to their heart content.
the pictures will show up for sure but you or your friends can always claim to be innocent Pashtons or innocent muslims killed by Punjabi army.

if you are in denial then please... go ahead and visit that place. you will find plenty of Taliban DNA spread all over the place.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
5


----------



## Menace2Society

@Aeronaut 

It was a hypothetical scenario, apologies if I caused offence.

Ok ground invasion it is


----------



## fatman17

*Corps Commanders Conference: Proposed Operation in NWA Discussed*
June 7, 2012


The Corps Commanders Conference decided to fortify the security of Pak Afghan border and showed apprehensions over increasing miscreants’ attacks on army and civilians from a cross border. The Chief of Army Staff, General Ashfaq Parvez Kayani chaired the meeting , which took review of the proposed operation in North Waziristan Agency, however no final decision was taken. Corps Commander Peshawar Lt.Gen. Khalid Rabbani gave the briefing about security situation at the western border as well as North and South Waziristan. The Corps Commanders also talked about the missing persons as they were briefed on the issue by the ISI.

took the govt. and army 2 years to move against the militants.....very sad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Informant said:


> Why wasnt cunt bin laden shown with his head blown off? Do not wanna give fodder to TTP sympathizers, and the human right crybabies.
> 
> Yeah few videos did pop up of Taliban being treated like what they were back in 07-09. Remember how people felt? Plus standing armies do not post picture of dead combatants. Though i did see a few burnt out blackened charred bodies recently from BDA sorties. Very calming. Shame the public wont get to see it.


for example this one

the Fouji says

"Chul oay.. Behnchod... Mer giya Merdood .. na fatiha na darood"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Informant

Irfan Baloch said:


> for example this one
> 
> the Fouji says
> 
> "Chul oay.. Behnchod... Mer giya Merdood .. na fatiha na darood"



zabardast, yehi aukaat hai inki.


----------



## cloud_9

*Pakistan army admits what everyone knew: terror leaders have escaped onslaught*​
Ask any Nato commander in Afghanistan what is the biggest hurdle to defeating the Taliban insurgency, and there is only ever one answer: the safe havens in Pakistan from where militants can launch strikes in safety.
For years the US has noisily put pressure on Pakistan to clean up its act. All to no effect.
Then, realising that public rebukes were getting it nowhere, Washington went quiet, preferring to put its message across quietly in private.

Last month Pakistan acted, launching hundreds of airstrikes on targets in North Waziristan, home to the Haqqani network – considered the most deadly of Afghanistan's insurgent groups – as well as Pakistani terrorists intent on bringing down the government in Islamabad, sectarian outfits and groups with an eye on Kashmir. Ground troops have followed, sweeping through the area.
The question is: will it work?

American diplomats are not getting carried away. They will wait to see what names turn up on the death roll and whether the offensive stems the flow of fighters and big vehicle-borne bombs from Pakistan. (Incidentally, I now know that a Haqqani truck bomb was the target of the CIA's first drone strike this year, in June, as it trundled towards the border.)

Already, the Pakistani military has got itself in a muddle over whether they are even targeting the Haqqanis – a long-standing proxy – awkwardly talking around the subject when quizzed.
And, this week, in North Waziristan's main town of Miranshah, they gave the clearest sign yet that the big fish escaped before the operation started. *Maj Gen Zafarullah Khan, who is responsible for the town, said:
It’s not possible to create water-tight or airtight compartment where an individual cannot escape. Given the context of the terrain, the context of who they are, it will be wrong on my part to say that they did not escape, yes they did.*

*They had smelled that the operation is about to be launched. The talks had failed, the build-up for the operation had already begun and they could see that, they could sense and smell and, therefore, the leadership was not here, the leadership abandoned place.
*
Was it an unguarded moment? Or is the military lining up its excuses and blaming the government for weeks of peace talks that never went anywhere?


----------



## Viper0011.

cloud_9 said:


> *Pakistan army admits what everyone knew: terror leaders have escaped onslaught*​*They had smelled that the operation is about to be launched. The talks had failed, the build-up for the operation had already begun and they could see that, they could sense and smell and, therefore, the leadership was not here, the leadership abandoned place.*
> Was it an unguarded moment? Or is the military lining up its excuses and blaming the government for weeks of peace talks that never went anywhere?



You guys will never change. The genetic hate factor and propaganda kicks in on anything Pakistan does, good or bad. This post of yours is a prime example of it. I don't know how you guys sleep at night without having diarrhea about Pakistan on something.

1) I don't think the US or the NATO have ever asked Pakistan to "catch all the leaders". What has been asked for and what has become very obvious for Pakistan's own internal security is to eliminate the sanctuaries of these terrorists and destroy them, clear out the area and enforce the law there.
2) Catch, Kill as many as they can, put control and military in place permanently so that any future training camps can't be built and that ongoing support is provided to keep the area clean for the future.

3) Pakistan's main concern after so many terrorist attacks and investigations which have concluded that through Tajikistan and Afghanistan, India is sending terrorists into Pakistan resulting in many of these attacks. There are over 40 or 50 " Indian cultural centers" along the border with Afghanistan with the primary target to find, train send in terrorist into Pakistan. An area where there is not many people and its mountainous as hell, with modern civilization almost limited, you have so many "cultural centers"? How many "Indian Cultural Centers" exist in the US or the UK or France or Australia where there is a huge Indian population? Just a FEW by country. Here, a country with no civilization almost and flat land and mountaisn with little population has 50 cultural centers, plus the terrorist training center in Takistan right by the airport.....

So the Pakistanis needed the area cleaned up. I think its a good move and they should've listened to the US back in 2002 to do this operation. It would've saved a lot of lives. But still, a step in the right direction.

Afghanistan is a mess and it'll be a mess for the next many years, it's been a mess since the 70's and you can't just fix it in a few years. The US is leaving and the northern areas are filled with terrorist heavens. So main issue is to clean it up. Not find the right leaders and all. There are tunnels that these Talibastards used to use and travel. You can't magically destroy them, you have to find them first and that is a house to house search.

Before you open such stup*id threads, make sure you understand the complexity, objectives, your OWN involvement and the strategic situation. Otherwise, you are wasting a bunch of people's time who are reading crap like this.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## farhan_9909

orangzaib said:


> You guys will never change. The genetic hate factor and propaganda kicks in on anything Pakistan does, good or bad. This post of yours is a prime example of it. I don't know how you guys sleep at night without having diarrhea about Pakistan on something.
> 
> 1) I don't think the US or the NATO have ever asked Pakistan to "catch all the leaders". What has been asked for and what has become very obvious for Pakistan's own internal security is to eliminate the sanctuaries of the terrorists and destroy them, clear out the area and enforce the law there.
> 2) Catch, Kill as many as they can, put control and military in place permanently so that any future training camps can't be build and that ongoing support is provided to keep the area clean for the future.
> 
> 3) Pakistan's main concern after so many terrorist attacks and investigations which have concluded that through Tajikistan an Afghanistan, India is sending terrorists into Pakistan resulting in many of these attacks. There are over 40 or 50 " Indian cultural centers" along the border with Afghanistan with the primary target to find, train send in terrorist into Pakistan. An area where there is not many people and its mountainous as hell, with modern civilization almost limited, you have so many "cultural centers"? How many "Indian Cultural Centers" exist in the US or the UK or France or Australia where there is a huge Indian population? Just a FEW by country. Here, a country with no civilization almost and flat land and mountaisn with little population has 50 cultural centers, plus the terrorist training center in Takistan right by the airport.....
> 
> So the Pakistanis needed the area cleaned up. I think its a good move and they should've listened to the US back in 2002 to do this operation. It would've saved up a lot of lives. But still, a step in the right direction.
> 
> Afghanistan is a mess and it'll be a mess for the next many years, it's been a mess since the 70's and you can't just fix it in a few years. The US is leaving and the northern areas are a terrorist heaven. So main issue is to clean it up. Not find the right leaders and all. There are tunnels that these Talibastards used to use. You can't magically destroy them, you have to find them first and that is a house to house search.
> 
> Before you open such stup*id threads, make sure you understand the complexity, objectives, your OWN involvement and the strategic situation. Otherwise, you are wasting a bunch of people's time who are reading crap.




When i was young in the late 60's on my way to peshawar with dad,I still remember a old chap in the coach loudly said "For every indian,Pakistan/Pakistanis are like Bhagwan,they are so much obsessed with Pakistan that one day they will rename there religion to Pakistiusm"

Its been more than half a century and believe me i am forced to believe that he was very much right.

your right,it is the genetic factor that makes indian not only obsessed about Pakistan but they can't see a day when Pakistan is growing and becoming stable

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cloud_9

orangzaib said:


> You guys will never change. The genetic hate factor and propaganda kicks in on anything Pakistan does, good or bad. This post of yours is a prime example of it. I don't know how you guys sleep at night without having diarrhea about Pakistan on something.
> 
> 1) I don't think the US or the NATO have ever asked Pakistan to "catch all the leaders". What has been asked for and what has become very obvious for Pakistan's own internal security is to eliminate the sanctuaries of the terrorists and destroy them, clear out the area and enforce the law there.
> 2) Catch, Kill as many as they can, put control and military in place permanently so that any future training camps can't be build and that ongoing support is provided to keep the area clean for the future.
> 
> 3) Pakistan's main concern after so many terrorist attacks and investigations which have concluded that through Tajikistan an Afghanistan, India is sending terrorists into Pakistan resulting in many of these attacks. There are over 40 or 50 " Indian cultural centers" along the border with Afghanistan with the primary target to find, train send in terrorist into Pakistan. An area where there is not many people and its mountainous as hell, with modern civilization almost limited, you have so many "cultural centers"? How many "Indian Cultural Centers" exist in the US or the UK or France or Australia where there is a huge Indian population? Just a FEW by country. Here, a country with no civilization almost and flat land and mountaisn with little population has 50 cultural centers, plus the terrorist training center in Takistan right by the airport.....
> 
> So the Pakistanis needed the area cleaned up. I think its a good move and they should've listened to the US back in 2002 to do this operation. It would've saved up a lot of lives. But still, a step in the right direction.
> 
> Afghanistan is a mess and it'll be a mess for the next many years, it's been a mess since the 70's and you can't just fix it in a few years. The US is leaving and the northern areas are a terrorist heaven. So main issue is to clean it up. Not find the right leaders and all. There are tunnels that these Talibastards used to use. You can't magically destroy them, you have to find them first and that is a house to house search.
> 
> Before you open such stup*id threads, make sure you understand the complexity, objectives, your OWN involvement and the strategic situation. Otherwise, you are wasting a bunch of people's time who are reading crap.


Relax,It's a news report.The stupid thread was opened by a Pakistani (@Berut) and the news report was written by a Brit.


----------



## MastanKhan

cloud_9 said:


> *Pakistan army admits what everyone knew: terror leaders have escaped onslaught*​
> Ask any Nato commander in Afghanistan what is the biggest hurdle to defeating the Taliban insurgency, and there is only ever one answer: the safe havens in Pakistan from where militants can launch strikes in safety.
> For years the US has noisily put pressure on Pakistan to clean up its act. All to no effect.
> Then, realising that public rebukes were getting it nowhere, Washington went quiet, preferring to put its message across quietly in private.


 
The american generals will as usual blame their incompetence on someone else. It was their job to seal the border from their side which they failed to do.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viper0011.

MastanKhan said:


> The american generals will as usual blame their incompetence on someone else. It was their job to seal the border from their side which they failed to do.



I don't know if you read news or not. The border area is under Afghan national army's control. Not the US anymore. The US only conducts operations on as needed basis as our forces are leaving the area......and again, not everything that happens in this part of the world is America's fault. You guys shift the blame without taking any responsibility and ownership on your part!



cloud_9 said:


> Relax,It's a news report.The stupid thread was opened by a Pakistani (@Berut) and the news report was written by a Brit.



I am relaxed, you posted it and there was no reason to take the thread off topic. If a "Brit" wrote this and did something stupid and you continued with his stupidity, that makes you stupid also. So all I am saying is read what you are about to post and not everything has to be anti-Pakistan. You guys are burning your energy too much and it shows up, without impacting anything on Pakistan's end.....but the thread gets derailed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

thrilainmanila said:


> the only retard is you, you think i'm an afgan because I don't believe the pak army is telling the truth about the casualties, You must have serious learning difficulties. I guess all the independent media must also be retards and afgans for saying the same thing. go kill yourself you stupid idiot
> **.


STFU afghani, what independent media? Only you are coming up with bs stories without any proper source.



farhan_9909 said:


> When i was young in the late 60's on my way to peshawar with dad,I still remember a old chap in the coach loudly said "For every indian,Pakistan/Pakistanis are like Bhagwan,they are so much obsessed with Pakistan that one day they will rename there religion to Pakistiusm"
> 
> Its been more than half a century and believe me i am forced to believe that he was very much right.
> 
> your right,it is the genetic factor that makes indian not only obsessed about Pakistan but they can't see a day when Pakistan is growing and becoming stable



100% right, just about in every PDF section they (you know who, i will not write their name because its ramazan and i want to keep my self pure) will come up with bogus news undermining Pakistan. Economic section or operation against TTP, it does not matter one bit.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## imran_punjabi

Shabaz Sharif said:


> STFU afghani, what independent media? Only you are coming up with bs stories without any proper source.
> 
> 
> 
> 100% right, just about in every PDF section they (you know who, i will not write their name because its ramazan and i want to keep my self pure) will come up with bogus news undermining Pakistan. Economic section or operation against TTP, it does not matter one bit.


and the good thing is we (Pakistanis) don't give a sh** about what they are doing


----------



## FaujHistorian

cloud_9 said:


> *Pakistan army admits what everyone knew: terror leaders have escaped onslaught*​
> Ask any Nato commander in Afghanistan what is the biggest hurdle to defeating the Taliban insurgency, and there is only ever one answer: the safe havens in Pakistan from where militants can launch strikes in safety.
> For years the US has noisily put pressure on Pakistan to clean up its act. All to no effect.
> Then, realising that public rebukes were getting it nowhere, Washington went quiet, preferring to put its message across quietly in private.
> 
> Last month Pakistan acted, launching hundreds of airstrikes on targets in North Waziristan, home to the Haqqani network – considered the most deadly of Afghanistan's insurgent groups – as well as Pakistani terrorists intent on bringing down the government in Islamabad, sectarian outfits and groups with an eye on Kashmir. Ground troops have followed, sweeping through the area.
> The question is: will it work?
> 
> American diplomats are not getting carried away. They will wait to see what names turn up on the death roll and whether the offensive stems the flow of fighters and big vehicle-borne bombs from Pakistan. (Incidentally, I now know that a Haqqani truck bomb was the target of the CIA's first drone strike this year, in June, as it trundled towards the border.)
> 
> Already, the Pakistani military has got itself in a muddle over whether they are even targeting the Haqqanis – a long-standing proxy – awkwardly talking around the subject when quizzed.
> And, this week, in North Waziristan's main town of Miranshah, they gave the clearest sign yet that the big fish escaped before the operation started. *Maj Gen Zafarullah Khan, who is responsible for the town, said:
> It’s not possible to create water-tight or airtight compartment where an individual cannot escape. Given the context of the terrain, the context of who they are, it will be wrong on my part to say that they did not escape, yes they did.*
> 
> *They had smelled that the operation is about to be launched. The talks had failed, the build-up for the operation had already begun and they could see that, they could sense and smell and, therefore, the leadership was not here, the leadership abandoned place.
> *
> Was it an unguarded moment? Or is the military lining up its excuses and blaming the government for weeks of peace talks that never went anywhere?




Same can be said about NATO ops. 


in this day of mobile phones and internet, The surprise is only within few hours. 

So cut the conspiracy theories please.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

orangzaib said:


> I don't know if you read news or not. The border area is under Afghan national army's control. Not the US anymore. The US only conducts operations on as needed basis as our forces are leaving the area......and again, not everything that happens in this part of the world is America's fault. You guys shift the blame without taking any responsibility and ownership on your part!


US politicians, commentators, analysts, media still continue to blame Pakistan for "not sealing off the border in 2001 and allowing OBL and his henchmen to escape the US invasion of Afghanistan" - the US should therefore expect some Pakistanis to now point fingers at the US for not doing the same thing it was blaming Pakistan for. 

In addition, you can't really use the excuse that 'the US is withdrawing' because the US+ISAF+ANA was largely incapable of stemming the flow of TTP elements during the Pakistani military ops in Swat and Bajaur (when the US was not withdrawing her troops), allowing the leadership of the TTP terrorists in those regions to escape into Afghanistan and set up shop there.



cloud_9 said:


> *Pakistan army admits what everyone knew: terror leaders have escaped onslaughtnot escape, yes they did.*​


Yep, just like the US pretty much let all of the high level Al Qaeda and Taliban leadership somehow escape from their invasion of Afghanistan in 2001.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Armstrong

farhan_9909 said:


> When i was young in the late 60's on my way to peshawar with dad,I still remember a old chap in the coach loudly said "For every indian,Pakistan/Pakistanis are like Bhagwan,they are so much obsessed with Pakistan that one day they will rename there religion to Pakistiusm"
> 
> Its been more than half a century and believe me i am forced to believe that he was very much right.
> 
> your right,it is the genetic factor that makes indian not only obsessed about Pakistan but they can't see a day when Pakistan is growing and becoming stable


 
How the heck were you born in the late '60s ?  

Surely you mean the '90s or something - I've seen your picture wrrora....you're younger than I am !


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

Armstrong said:


> How the heck were you born in the late '60s ?
> 
> Surely you mean the '90s or something - I've seen your picture wrrora....you're younger than I am !



Thats what i am wondering

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> US politicians, commentators, analysts, media still continue to blame Pakistan for "not sealing off the border in 2001 and allowing OBL and his henchmen to escape the US invasion of Afghanistan" - the US should therefore expect some Pakistanis to now point fingers at the US for not doing the same thing it was blaming Pakistan for.
> 
> In addition, you can't really use the excuse that 'the US is withdrawing' because the US+ISAF+ANA was largely incapable of stemming the flow of TTP elements during the Pakistani military ops in Swat and Bajaur (when the US was not withdrawing her troops), allowing the leadership of the TTP terrorists in those regions to escape into Afghanistan and set up shop there.
> 
> 
> Yep, just like the US pretty much let all of the high level Al Qaeda and Taliban leadership somehow escape from their invasion of Afghanistan in 2001.


 
You know the performance of the Iraqi Army in combating the threat of the ISIS is somewhat of an eye-opener for Pakistan; if an army trained by the United States (predominantly for Counter-Terrorism purposes) against a rag-tag group of terrorists who just popped out of thin air perhaps a year or two ago, can perform the way it did - What should we expect from the ANA in Afghanistan with all the issues surrounding it like a high desertion rate, drug addiction etc. & them fighting against a battle-hardened force that is no pushover. I shudder to think the amount of pressure our policy makers would be in calculating that into our strategic matrix viz e vie Afghanistan !

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Armstrong said:


> You know the performance of the Iraqi Army in combating the threat of the ISIS is somewhat of an eye-opener for Pakistan; if an army trained by the United States (predominantly for Counter-Terrorism purposes) against a rag-tag group of terrorists who just popped out of thin air perhaps a year or two ago, can perform the way it did - What should we expect from the ANA in Afghanistan with all the issues surrounding it like a high desertion rate, drug addiction etc. & them fighting against a battle-hardened force that is no pushover. I shudder to think the amount of pressure our policy makers would be in calculating that into our strategic matrix viz e vie Afghanistan !


The one thing that should not be an option in our strategic matrix is a return to the years/decades past, in which we turned a blind eye to Afghan factions using FATA to support their war mongering in Afghanistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Menace2Society

Armstrong said:


> You know the performance of the Iraqi Army in combating the threat of the ISIS is somewhat of an eye-opener for Pakistan; if an army trained by the United States (predominantly for Counter-Terrorism purposes) against a rag-tag group of terrorists who just popped out of thin air perhaps a year or two ago, can perform the way it did - What should we expect from the ANA in Afghanistan with all the issues surrounding it like a high desertion rate, drug addiction etc. & them fighting against a battle-hardened force that is no pushover. I shudder to think the amount of pressure our policy makers would be in calculating that into our strategic matrix viz e vie Afghanistan !



I have made a number of references in my previous posts with regards to this.

Iraqi army received military training from US for 10 years including arms and look at their performance, truly pathetic. They literally dropped their uniforms and ran away from battle. And this is Iraq, who have a military culture and have fought wars in the past.

I shudder to imagine how ANA will crumble post Nato pullout. This will leave a very big vacuum in Afg and a big headache for Pak. I just hope the border is fully sealed by the time this happens.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

Armstrong said:


> How the heck were you born in the late '60s ?
> 
> Surely you mean the '90s or something - I've seen your picture wrrora....you're younger than I am !



i usually say so on ocassions

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Donatello

Even if they have run away, it's fine. Most of North Waziristan was in a lock down anyway, with army checkpoints around it and around FATA in general. So most of these militants went to afghanistan, where their daddy gladly hosted them. Now, if they try to come back, just kill them beyond the border, in Afghanistan.


----------



## Devil Soul

*باجوڑایجنسی:چیک پوسٹ پرحملہ افغان صوبہ کنڑسےکیاگیا،سیکیورٹی ذرائع
باجوڑایجنسی:جاں بحق ہونےوالوں میں کیپٹن شامل،ذرائع
باجوڑایجنسی:زخمی اہل کاروں کوایجنسی ہیڈکوارٹراسپتال منتقل کردیاگیا،سیکیورٹی ذرائع*


----------



## MastanKhan

orangzaib said:


> I don't know if you read news or not. The border area is under Afghan national army's control. Not the US anymore. The US only conducts operations on as needed basis as our forces are leaving the area......and again, not everything that happens in this part of the world is America's fault. You guys shift the blame without taking any responsibility and ownership on your part!quote]
> 
> Hi,
> 
> My comments were for the past actions or inactions of the incompetent american general staff.
> 
> AMERICA SHOULD DO MORE& SHOULD HAVE DONE MORE IN THE PAST.
> 
> Ain't payback bit-ch.
> 
> Opertions on needed basis my arse---american generals are totally brain dead---. Everyone of them is looking for his retirement benefits and speech circuit after retirement


----------



## imran_punjabi

Devil Soul said:


> *باجوڑایجنسی:چیک پوسٹ پرحملہ افغان صوبہ کنڑسےکیاگیا،سیکیورٹی ذرائع
> باجوڑایجنسی:جاں بحق ہونےوالوں میں کیپٹن شامل،ذرائع
> باجوڑایجنسی:زخمی اہل کاروں کوایجنسی ہیڈکوارٹراسپتال منتقل کردیاگیا،سیکیورٹی ذرائع*


ANA will never be able to control terrorism from there side neither can they seal border and US and NATO forces will not do this . Pakistan should consider about handling the matter itself i believe that pakistan will do this soon because there will be no other option

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Menace2Society

2 suicide bombers blow themselves up after being chased.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FaujHistorian

imran_punjabi said:


> ANA will never be able to control terrorism from there side neither can they seal border and US and NATO forces will not do this . Pakistan should consider about handling the matter itself i believe that pakistan will do this soon because there will be no other option



I believe it should be done after signing a joint border control pact (or better a "joint defense pact") with Afghanistan. 

Afghanistan has the population the size of karachi and an economy that is 1/3rd that of Karachi's. That means it is tiny tiny tiny country compared to us (that doesn't mean we are super power. No.)

Keeping this comparison in mind, It is time we dealt with Afghanistan with care it badly deserves but nobody has given to it for a long long time. 

Would you go beat up a badly injured man because he yelled at you or shoved a stick towards you 

No. 

you will treat him humanely, pick him up, put bandages on, feed him. 

when he is healthy

then beat the cr@p out of him. Just kidding. juuuuuuust kidding yara. 

then deal with him humanely still. 

especially when he is your next door neighbor. 

A neighbor with bad manners, but neighbor nonetheless. 

Hope you understand.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

PICTURE OF CAPTAIN MUJAHID , SHAHEED IN BAJAUR CHKPOST ATTACK #*ZarbEAzb*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Menace2Society

^^

I disagree with you Fauji, if Afghans don't understand have to coexist now then they never understand, they only get worse.

Afghans are attacking Pak and invaded Fata, these are unforgivable acts of war. I don't care what Afghanistan is, don't go invading your neighbor. They need to be dealt with severely because our future prosperity hangs on it.

We can't go around feeding Afghans when they persist to kill us and back stab us. Its a 2 way street.

Afghan govt and ANA are useless and will crumble in due course after nato withdraw. Pak needs to act know while the iron is hot and push into border afghan towns and take ttp leadership out.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## FaujHistorian

Menace2Society said:


> ^^
> 
> I disagree with you Fauji, if Afghans don't understand have to coexist now then they never understand, they only get worse.
> 
> Afghans are attacking Pak and invaded Fata, these are unforgivable acts of war. I don't care what Afghanistan is, don't go invading your neighbor. They need to be dealt with severely because our future prosperity hangs on it.
> 
> We can't go around feeding Afghans when they persist to kill us and back stab us. Its a 2 way street.
> 
> Afghan govt and ANA are useless and will crumble in due course after nato withdraw. Pak needs to act know while the iron is hot and push into border afghan towns and take ttp leadership out.




Bhai araam say. 

(Easy fella)

We are not even done with NWA. 

Why are you hell bent on making an already complex problem into 100s time more complex. 

Oh by the way, Afghanisttani gov is fearful about the same thing that you are saying. 

So you have a point. (main nay kub aap say ikhtiliaf kiya hai).


----------



## Menace2Society




----------



## imran_punjabi

FaujHistorian said:


> I believe it should be done after signing a joint border control pact (or better a "joint defense pact") with Afghanistan.
> 
> Afghanistan has the population the size of karachi and an economy that is 1/3rd that of Karachi's. That means it is tiny tiny tiny country compared to us (that doesn't mean we are super power. No.)
> 
> Keeping this comparison in mind, It is time we dealt with Afghanistan with care it badly deserves but nobody has given to it for a long long time.
> 
> Would you go beat up a badly injured man because he yelled at you or shoved a stick towards you
> 
> No.
> 
> you will treat him humanely, pick him up, put bandages on, feed him.
> 
> when he is healthy
> 
> then beat the cr@p out of him. Just kidding. juuuuuuust kidding yara.
> 
> then deal with him humanely still.
> 
> especially when he is your next door neighbor.
> 
> A neighbor with bad manners, but neighbor nonetheless.
> 
> Hope you understand.


deal with whome? TTP has safe place in Afghanistan , Uncle Sam is leaving Afghanistan, ANA cannot control Afghan Taliban they hardly control kabul. And I am not talking about invading Afghan neither we need to do so, i am talking about strikes against TTP across the border that ANA cannot and NATO and US forces WILL not do.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## FaujHistorian

imran_punjabi said:


> deal with whome? TTP has safe place in Afghanistan , Uncle Sam is leaving Afghanistan, ANA cannot control Afghan Taliban they hardly control kabul. And I am not talking about invading Afghan neither we need to do so, i am talking about strikes against TTP across the border that ANA cannot and NATO and US forces WILL not do.



Long term view my friend

100 years long term, and please no "knee jerk"reactions. 

Thank you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iPhone

ISPR and Gen. Asim Bajwa are quiet active on twitter, how about voicing our opinions right there in regards to attacks from Afghan side and also providing our soldiers who are manning remote posts near that border a better back up system along with stronger built posts rather then mud and tree branch erected ones.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

iPhone said:


> ISPR and Gen. Asim Bajwa are quiet active on twitter, how about voicing our opinions right there in regards to attacks from Afghan side and also providing our soldiers who are manning remote posts near that border a better back up system along with stronger built posts rather then mud and tree branch erected ones.



Mud,Stone is the cheapest and most common thing for small outposts... we have big forts that control them on the border but the truth is that we are short of cash.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani




----------



## American Pakistani

*Pakistan Army seizes militant strongholds*

Reuters


Published — Friday 11 July 2014


Last update 12 July 2014 12:26 am

*



*
DISARMED: Pakistan Army display confiscated ammunition, reportedly from Miranshah, after driving out militants from tribal region of North Waziristan. (AP)


MIRANSHAH, PAKISTAN: The Pakistani Taleban have abandoned their last key stronghold and booby traps and explosives littering their hideouts now present the main danger to the soldiers who control the territory, military officials say.
Instead of black-clad militants, uniformed men and the odd lone donkey wander the streets of Miranshah, the capital of Pakistan’s northwestern region of North Waziristan.
For years, Pakistan’s allies urged the South Asian nation to strike against militant strongholds on the Afghan border. Now, as NATO troops withdraw from neighboring Afghanistan, the army launched a campaign last month to push out the militants.
A rare visit this week to Miranshah, organized by the military, showed how tightly the Taliban had held the frontier town in its grip.
“It is a city waiting to blow up, that’s how much explosive there is here, in homes, in shops, buried under the ground,” said senior commander Brig. Tahir Malik, standing outside one of 11 bomb making plants the army says it has seized.
The explosives factory is piled high with hundreds of metal cylinders and other containers the militants used to make bombs.
Apart from soldiers, the city is a ghost town. The army ordered residents out before the offensive; some left food on their tables as they fled.
Entire neighborhoods are rubble after caches of explosives detonated and jets pounded suspected militant hideouts.
Under the destruction lies a sophisticated network of tunnels used to smuggle militants and weapons out of the view of hovering drones.
At the Gulpakhel mosque, subterranean corridors snaked past rooms dotted with prayer mats and blankets before ending at a secret door hidden by a bookshelf. Behind lay rooms that had housed senior Taleban commanders, the military said.
Sleeping mats were scattered before freshly painted walls fitted with an air-conditioner and a sound system and lit by a six-bulb chandelier.
“Even I don’t get to live like this here, with all these comforts,” said a colonel accompanying the visitors.
In an area nicknamed Cannibal Market, a purple sheet shrouding a small wooden platform was the site of the Taleban’s public beheadings, the military said.
The militants used to leave bodies to rot on the road, as a grim warning of the movement’s justice. Former residents of the town confirmed the account.
Before the offensive, the Pakistan army confined itself to its sprawling headquarters in Miranshah, only making weekly supply runs.
But after almost a month of air strikes by fighter jets and a ground offensive using tanks and heavily armed soldiers to search from house to house, the military says it controls 80 percent of the town.
So far, the military says it has killed 400 militants, but has not followed its usual custom of releasing names or displaying bodies.
“This is not a sword-fight, where one cuts off the head and presents it as evidence,” said Gen. Zafarullah Khan, commander of the operation.
With the region sealed off by the military, there is no way to verify the casualty figures.
The army won’t say when it might wrap up the operation, and let residents return home.
But the generals are confident they will succeed.
“The challenges we are facing in these areas are huge and we are deliberately being very slow,” Gen. Asim Bajwa, the head of the military’s media wing, told Reuters.
“Our goal is to establish the writ of the state and to never let these terrorists ever come back here again.”

Pakistan Army seizes militant strongholds | Arab News — Saudi Arabia News, Middle East News, Opinion, Economy and more.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Menace2Society

*In an area nicknamed Cannibal Market, a purple sheet shrouding a small wooden platform was the site of the Taleban’s public beheadings, the military said.
The militants used to leave bodies to rot on the road, as a grim warning of the movement’s justice. Former residents of the town confirmed the account.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pakdefender

Police say one their biggest problems - among many - is a law placing swaths of the area near the Afghan border off-limits to police and the courts.

Consequently the Fata became a safe haven for criminals and militants. Most ransom drops and kidnap releases happen there, they say.

*“They should either make Fata part of Pakistan or cut it off,” said one frustrated senior police official. “This law gives the militants a perfect hideout.”*

Crime spree helps Pakistani Taliban squirrel away cash before raids begin - Pakistan - DAWN.COM

--------------------------

For years , long before there was WoT , FATA was (and still is) hot bed of criminal activity , rings of car thieves , smugglers , kidnappers all found the lawlessness of FATA ideal to conduct illegitimate activities there , time is upon us that we fix this situation once and for all

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Opinion
*33 versus 66 *
Dr Farrukh Saleem
Sunday, July 13, 2014 





Capital suggestion

Background: Insurgent forces based in North Waziristan have been seeking to take over political governance of Pakistan. The well thought-out unconventional military strategy of these insurgent forces is violence – fidayeen attacks, bomb blasts and suicide attacks. The signature weapon of these insurgent forces is fear. The goal of these insurgent forces is to isolate Pakistan, bring political governance down to its knees and then gain complete political control over 796,095 sq kilometres called Pakistan.

Counter-insurgency: The Pakistan Army is the counter-insurgent force fighting to establish Pakistan’s writ over 4,707 sq kilometers called North Waziristan Agency (NWA). Pak Army’s XI Corps is the counter-insurgent force fighting to protect the political authority from slipping away to the insurgents.

Pak Army’s XI Corps’ counter-insurgency revolves around three things. One, to separate insurgents from North Waziristan’s population. Two, to occupy physical terrain previously held by insurgents. Three, to deny insurgents access the population.

Insurgency: Insurgent forces, in order to achieve their goals, depend on three safe havens. One, geographical safe haven. Two, social safe haven. Three, virtual safe haven.

Geographical safe haven: Insurgents depend on un-governed or ill-governed territories. Insurgents had North Waziristan, physical terrain they called their own, where they indoctrinated, recruited, trained, planed, prepared and supported violent operations across Pakistan. It was North Waziristan from where they projected their power to other parts of Pakistan.

Social safe haven: Insurgents depend on a society’s belief system, cultural norms, religious attitudes and the prevalent political culture. Within Pakistan’s civil society, ‘religion, politics and terrorism’ have become intertwined. Three other elements that provide social space for insurgents to operate and expand are: confusion, a lack of national consensus and a legal system where the overall acquittal rate in terrorism-related cases stands at 75 percent.

Virtual safe haven: Insurgents also depend on the World Wide Web, the global media and the international financial infrastructure. This virtual safe haven is often mobile, difficult to track and even more difficult to control. According to The Economist, “Al-Qaeda's most famous web propagandist is jailed, but the internet remains its best friend. The ease and cheapness of processing words, pictures, sound and video has brought the era not only of the citizen-journalist but also the terrorist-journalist.”

Right now, the XI Corps is fighting to take back North Waziristan, the last geographical safe haven for insurgents in Pakistan. That is 33 percent of Zarb-e-Azb. I have no doubt in my mind – and history is witness – that this geographical safe haven will be no more.

Next, the civilian government along with the civil society would have to take back the social safe haven and the virtual safe haven. That is 66 percent of Zarb-e-Azb.

The writer is a columnist based in Islamabad. Email: farrukh15@hotmail.com. 

Dear Dr. dont expect much on the 66 front. !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Top Story
*7th Infantry doing the most heavy lifting *
Govt must take care of Utmanzai Wazirs
Farrukh Saleem
Wednesday, June 18, 2014 


*
ISLAMABAD: The Raheel Anti-Terror Doctrine has taken over all other military doctrines. XI Corps, commanded by Lieutenant-General Khalid Rabbani, HI(M), is implementing the Raheel Doctrine while the heaviest lifting on the battleground is being done by XI Corps’ 7th Infantry Division, Pakistan Army’s “oldest and the most battle-hardened division”.
*
Pakistan Army’s 7th Infantry Division is known as the Golden Arrow after its formation sign and the Peshawar Division after the name of its garrison city. For the record, the officers and jawans of the Golden Arrow have fought in all of Pakistan’s wars and continue to maintain an unparalleled combat service record.

In the 1965 war, the Golden Arrow was commanded by Major-General Yahya Khan, who after defeating Indian formations captured Chamb. In 1970, when the Hashemite Kingdom of Jordan requested Pakistan’s help in putting down a Palestinian uprising, the Golden Arrow commanded by Brigadier Ziaul Haq restored order.

On 16 May 2009, Lieutenant-General Masood Aslam, HI, HI(M), SJ, the-then XI Corps Commander, launched Operation Rah-e-Rast to establish Pakistan’s writ over Swat. By July 15, in less than 2 months, Swat was back under government control.

On 17 October 2009, Lieutenant-General Masood Aslam, XI Corps Commander, launched Operation Rah-e-Nijat to clear South Waziristan from extremists. XI Corps brought South Waziristan back into Pakistan’s writ in 33 days (followed up by mop up operations). From a military perspective, the terrain in Swat is the toughest; South Waziristan’s terrain comes next and then comes North Waziristan’s.
XI Corps is busy controlling tactical points. XI Corps is busy creating concentric rings. XI Corps is busy controlling heights. XI Corps is busy ceiling cross-country terrorist movements. XI Corps is busy establishing firm bases. XI Corps is busy identifying enemies. XI Corps is busy expanding the security perimeter.

XI Corps cannot and should be burdened with the task of taking care of IDPs. This is where the Provincial Disaster Management Authority (PDMA) and the National Disaster Management Authority (NDMA) must play their roles. This is where the chief minister government of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, must step in.

This operation is not against the Utmanzai Wazirs, the main tribe in North Waziristan. Neither is this operation against the Daurs, Kharsin, Saidgis, Gurbaz or the Mehsuds. This operation is against foreigners and against terrorists. The government of Pakistan has the responsibility of taking care of IDPs-logistics, shelter, health, nutrition, water and sanitation.

The government of Pakistan must send out a loud and clear message that Utmanzai Wazirs, Daurs, Kharsin, Saidgis, Gurbaz and the Mehsuds of North Waziristan are our brothers passing through difficult times. And the rest of Pakistan is here to help.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## senses

^Indeed currently 7 DIV is the queen of all divs.


----------



## Menace2Society

Indian currency being recovered, the ruse is unraveling.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Devil Soul

*AsimBajwaISPR*‏@AsimBajwaISPR
#ZarbeAzb:Capturing 14.5 mm & 12.7mm anti air craft wpns significant achievement.Terrorists had fired on aircrafts pic.twitter.com/FAe25AAXFb

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarrar Alvi

Menace2Society said:


> Indian currency being recovered, the ruse is unraveling.


ye kidr se lai li pic?


----------



## pakdefender

We should launch cruise missile attacks on bharati embassy and consulates in Afghanistan !


----------



## Bratva

Menace2Society said:


> Indian currency being recovered, the ruse is unraveling.




That's indian soldier wearing Pak army uniform 



Zarrar Alvi said:


> ye kidr se lai li pic?



posted on FB, then pasted all over twitter


----------



## Zarrar Alvi

Bratva said:


> That's indian soldier wearing Pak army uniform
> 
> 
> 
> posted on FB, then pasted all over twitter


wohi to he is my junior usna apna account pa lgai thee sub na chori kar li

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## qamar1990

farhan_9909 said:


> Media allowed into NW(including foriegn)
> 
> Exclusive images from NW operation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foreign Currency


these soldiers are just regular infantry?
they seem to have invested a lot in our soldiers lately, giving them nice uniforms and safety equipment ect. i think we might have better equipped soldiers then indians.


----------



## Zarrar Alvi



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## qamar1990

babajees said:


> The terrorists are releasing pictures/videos of their own. I saw one (too grusome to post here and I dont like to post pics of my dead soldiers) where Army has left dead bodies of the soldiers. According to their spokesman, they killed 37 pak soldiers today (photos of 2 lying with them) whereas ISPR said 4 soldiers embraced martyrdom.
> 
> Its obvious they cant stand aerial assault (our army is aided by PAF and US Drones) but they are showing some resistance on the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> Army always had a presence in Miranshah and for the last 4/5 years at least, supplies go by ground (every saturday and sunday it used to impose curfew and then went in a convoy)
> 
> but yes, for the fist time, Miranshah is (almost) empty of Taliban


where did you see those pictures?


----------



## Zarrar Alvi

iPhone said:


> What could the SSG commando, in the first picture, standing behind Gen. Shreef have in that briefcase he's holding? Hmm, also he's in all three pictures so he must be on Gen. Shereef's personal security detail.


 jammer and protected bullet proof sheet


----------



## qamar1990

Menace2Society said:


> *In an area nicknamed Cannibal Market, a purple sheet shrouding a small wooden platform was the site of the Taleban’s public beheadings, the military said.
> The militants used to leave bodies to rot on the road, as a grim warning of the movement’s justice. Former residents of the town confirmed the account.*


any pictures?


----------



## Zarrar Alvi

babajees said:


> The terrorists are releasing pictures/videos of their own. I saw one (too grusome to post here and I dont like to post pics of my dead soldiers) where Army has left dead bodies of the soldiers. According to their spokesman, they killed 37 pak soldiers today (photos of 2 lying with them) whereas ISPR said 4 soldiers embraced martyrdom.
> 
> Its obvious they cant stand aerial assault (our army is aided by PAF and US Drones) but they are showing some resistance on the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> Army always had a presence in Miranshah and for the last 4/5 years at least, supplies go by ground (every saturday and sunday it used to impose curfew and then went in a convoy)
> 
> but yes, for the fist time, Miranshah is (almost) empty of Taliban


old videos some 6 years old and some from 2011 when they ambushed our convoy in north waziristan i hope you got the answer about their fake propaganda

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pakdefender

babajees said:


> Why does all truth have to be "propaganda"? When you can't answer someone logicially you call it propaganda. Many media outlets even questioned Pak Army's claim of killing hundreds of "terrorists" everyday and showing No proof whatsoever.



Keep at it , the same questions were being asked when army was beating TTP into a pulp in Swat

In fact why don't you go join your terrorist brethren and find out for yourself what happens when the army comes knocking on your door

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fatman17

July, 2014
*Zarb-e-Azb *
*Results and repurcussions *
Rahimullah Yusufzai 

Pakistan launched yet another major military operation against armed insurgents on June 15, but the battleground this time is a tribal region that has attracted worldwide attention as being the hub of a range of militant groups, including al-Qaeda, the Haqqani network, Islamic Movement of Uzbekistan (IMU), East Turkestan Islamic Movement (ETIM) and the Tehrik-i-Taliban Pakistan (TTP).

North Waziristan has earned notoriety as a base of militants and terrorists threatening not only Pakistan, but also Afghanistan and the Western countries. In the years leading up to this operation, there was incessant talk but not much action although many felt a sustained military operation in this violent tribal territory was inevitable.
There had been limited military operations in North Waziristan in the past, but the September 2006 peace accord between the government, the Utmanzai tribal elders (including those from the Wazir and the Dawar tribes) and representatives of the militants led by Hafiz Gul Bahadur, meant that there could be no major army action as long as this pact was in place. The peace agreement largely favoured the militants and was being frequently violated by terrorists who were on a warpath with the state of Pakistan, and it lasted for eight long years before Islamabad’s patience finally ran out.

Apart from other provocations, the audacious June 8 terrorist attack on the Jinnah International Airport at Karachi in which 38 people, including security personnel, airline employees and the 10 attackers were killed proved a turning point as Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif’s government decided it had to act. 

Further delaying the long expected military operation in North Waziristan, where both the TTP and the IMU that claimed responsibility for the Karachi attack had a strong presence, could have widened the gulf between the Prime Minister, who until recently was in favour of peace talks with the TTP, and the military, which had reservations over this approach even if it didn’t openly criticize the government policy.

PML-N’s decision received widespread political support from almost all ruling and opposition parties except the three Islamic ones – Jamaat-i-Islami, the JUI-F and JUI-S.

Cricketer-turned-politician Imran Khan’s PTI too backed the military operation even though it complained that the federal government didn’t take it into confidence with regards to the timing of the operation. As the PTI is in power in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa at the head of a three-party coalition government, and the province is required to host almost all the tribal people displaced by the military action in North Waziristan, it was justified in asking that it ought to have been taken on board.

This wasn’t done and it contributed to the existing bitterness between PML-N and PTI, parties which had fought a bruising electoral contest against each other in May 2013 and emerged as the two major vote-getters in the country.

The blame-game and lack of understanding with each other affects the relief work to meet the needs of the almost 500,000 internally displaced persons (IDPs). More tribal people are preparing to leave on the orders of the military authorities, who want to depopulate North Waziristan in a bid to isolate the militants and avoid civilian casualties. Officials calculated that more than 650,000 people would eventually be displaced from North Waziristan in a population estimated to be around 800,000.

On the other hand the military authorities have reportedly agreed to the proposal of a tribal Jirga led by the revered late freedomfighter Faqir of Ipi’s grandson Sher Mohammad Khan to let the people in the Razmak, Garyoom and Dossali tehsils stay in their villages in return for guarantees that they won’t let foreign militants hide in their area. A similar deal was made in Eidak village situated near Mir Ali town and in Spinwam and Shawa tehsils, though it remains to be seen if these arrangements will stay intact following the first suicide bombing against the security forces in Spinwam since the launching of the operation.

Until now, most of the people have been displaced from Mir Ali, Miranshah and Boya tehsils where local and foreign militants were present in significant numbers.

The federal government after initial hesitation has allocated Rs500 million for the care of the IDPs while the PTI-led provincial government has given Rs350 million, but it’s evident that these funds won’t be enough. Imran Khan and his party’s chief minister in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, Pervez Khattak, asked the federal government to raise its contribution to Rs6 billion as the displaced people belong to North Waziristan, which is part of the Federally Administered Tribal Areas (FATA) under supervision of the President of Pakistan through the Governor of the province.

Matters weren’t helped when media reports emerged that the Sindh and Balochistan governments had banned the entry of IDPs in their provinces due to concerns about the arrival of militants in the guise of displaced people. It seems widespread criticism of the decision and a unanimous resolution of the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Assembly condemning the decision prompted first the Balochistan Chief Minister Dr Abdul Malik Baloch and then his counterpart in Sindh, Syed Qaim Ali Shah, to alter their stance and to explain that they only wanted to put up adequate screening procedures at entry-points to Balochistan and Sindh to deny entry to militants from North Waziristan.

Indeed such procedures are direly needed not only at the entry-points to Balochistan and Sindh but also Khyber Pakhtunkhwa and Punjab even though an elaborate screening process manned by the security forces, NADRA and other relevant departments has already been put in place at the Saidgi checkpoint in Frontier Region, Bannu, where the displaced families are first registered after leaving North Waziristan via the Khajuri security post near Mir Ali town.

The government seems overwhelmed by the exodus of the people leaving North Waziristan. It’s being found incapable of coping with the challenge to look after the needs of the displaced people, who recently declined to stay in a relief camp set up by the government on the advice of the military at the Frontier Region, Bannu, in Bakkakhel. Its remote location in a desolate place in a semi-tribal territory was a major reason for the IDPs not to settle there, but threats by the militants to not stay in government relief camps was also a huge factor for the Bakkakhel camp to attract only a small number of the most desperate families among those uprooted.

The civil administration’s proposal to establish the camp on the Bannu Link Road in the settled area was more feasible as it was in the vicinity of a tube-well, mosque, market and electricity lines, but it was allegedly shot down by the military authorities due to security concerns.

Though the services available to the IDPs are gradually improving as the government and the military begin to coordinate their activities and the federal, KP and Punjab governments lead initiatives to serve them in a better way, the dispersal of the displaced people to places as far as Bannu, Laki Marwat, Tank, Dera Ismail Khan, Karak, Kohat, Hangu and even Peshawar means that it will be difficult to reach all of them and provide cash compensation, ration and non-food items. Six distribution centres were recently set up including three in Bannu, two in Dera Ismail Khan and one in Tank and June 25 onwards 40,000 IDPs families began getting rations from the stock of 4,473 tonnes with each bag containing wheat flour, cooking oil, lentils, dates and tea leaves. The army also opened 32 relief goods collection points to seek donations in major cities of the country and the Punjab government has set up a relief fund for this explicit purpose.

On the other hand, the decision by several thousand people from North Waziristan to seek refuge in neighbouring Khost and Paktika provinces in Afghanistan has become a source of embarrassment for Pakistan. It is the first time since Pakistan’s independence that so many Pakistanis are seeking refuge across the Western border. It has been the other way round all these years as Afghans have been finding refuge in Pakistan due to the conflicts going on since 1978. Even now 1.7 million registered and almost a million non-registered Afghan refugees are living in this country.

However, Abdul Jabbar Naeemi, the governor of Khost, recently stated that more than 3,000 families from North Waziristan were seeking refuge in his province. He appealed to the UN and other donors to assist the Afghan government in coping with the challenge. On the security front, the Afghan government appears reluctant to help Pakistan regarding militants fleeing into Afghan territories, despite requests by Nawaz Sharif himself. There is deep mistrust between the two governments.

Back on the operation front, there has been little ground retaliation by the militants to the military operation as they simply abandoned their compounds that were repeatedly targeted in the airstrikes by the Pakistan Air Force in the Mir Ali and Miranshah tehsils and shifted to hideouts in the forested and mountainous Shawal valley, to Dattakhel where Hafiz Gul Bahadur has his stronghold and even to other parts of FATA.

The militants undertook their first suicide attack against a security forces checkpoint in Spinwam killing two soldiers and a civilian. Before that, the army had conceded the loss of eight soldiers and injuries to another seven in roadside bombings.

The military claims it has killed more than 300 terrorists including Uzbeks aligned with the IMU and destroyed scores of their hideouts in the airstrikes. However, the army didn’t identify those killed or show their bodies or graves to the media. The unfamiliar name of only one Uzbek commander, Abu Abdur Rahman al-Mani, was mentioned when it was claimed that he was among those killed in the airstrikes.

The TTP itself is unusually subdued as it has so far only threatened revenge attacks in urban centres in Pakistan, particularly in Nawaz Sharif’s native Punjab province. The TTP said the PML-N would be its prime target as they had ordered the military operation in North Waziristan after keeping it busy in peace talks. But there have been no terrorist attacks in Punjab or Sindh during this period, only FATA and KP continue to bear the brunt of the militants’ onslaught as the security forces, policemen and pro-government people are being targeted.

On the night of June 24-25, a PIA plane flying to Peshawar from Riyadh was also fired upon as it flew low over villages close to the airport while landing. A woman passenger was killed, two flight stewards were wounded and the Airbus 310 was hit with eight bullets striking its engines. The pilot who had a miraculous escape managed to keep his nerves to land safely and avert a terrible disaster. Peshawar airport, which has two portions to be used by civil and military aircrafts, had been attacked with rockets in the past and a suicide mission by several militants aiming to enter its premises had been thwarted in 2012.

The ability of the militants to hit planes landing and taking off pose a new danger to aviation traffic at the busy Bacha Khan international airport, presently located in a congested part of Peshawar. As expected, Emirates Airlines suspended its flights to Peshawar and other airlines could follow suit. It was a major success for the militants, who have been particularly targeting airports, military airbases and expensive aircrafts to cripple Pakistan’s air defence and aviation industries.

Finally, the three recent drone strikes by the US after a nearly six-month gap specifically targeted the members of the Haqqani network in North Waziristan. The government condemned the drone attacks and termed them a violation of Pakistan’s sovereignty and unhelpful in Pakistan’s war against terrorism. The lack of trust between the two countries is explained by their different priorities. The priority for Pakistan in North Waziristan is to go after the TTP, the IMU and al-Qaeda members because they were attacking the Pakistani state.

But the priority for the US is to target the Haqqani network as it had carried out spectacular attacks against the US-led NATO forces in Afghanistan and seized an American soldier, Sergeant Bowe Bergdahl, whose release the US secured after granting freedom to five important Afghan Taliban commanders held for the past 12 years in the Guantanamo prison.

The US no doubt was pleased with Pakistan army’s final push into North Waziristan after pressuring it for years to do so, but it seems it wanted Islamabad to go after Haqqani network and Hafiz Gul Bahadur also.

In any case, after the PAF’s airstrikes, the next stage of the action could be a ground offensive to occupy strategic heights and towns, destroy the militants hideouts and secure the roads. However, the action is unlikely to be brief and focused as many government officials are claiming that the military is in North Waziristan for the long haul. It is also unclear if the Haqqani network affiliated with the Afghan Taliban movement or the militants loyal to Hafiz Gul Bahadur will be targeted even though Army Chief General Raheel Sharif made it clear that no militant would be spared and that the operation would continue until the government’s writ is established in North Waziristan.

The fate of the Khan Sajna faction which split some weeks ago from the mainstream TTP and is no longer involved in attacks against the state is also not clear, as it has been in favour of peace talks with the government. These and other questions await answers as all the attention is now focused on North Waziristan.

_The writer is a journalist based in Peshawar._






the origins of Zarb-e-Azb.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## senses

#ZarbeAzb:Clearing a compound where local/foreign terrorists were reported hiding.Successfully eliminated group of 7

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## babajees

qamar1990 said:


> where did you see those pictures?



You want to see them? I'll probaly get banned. and NO, they are NOT from 2006 or 2011..


----------



## thrilainmanila

pakdefender said:


> Keep at it , the same questions were being asked when army was beating TTP into a pulp in Swat
> 
> In fact why don't you go join your terrorist brethren and find out for yourself what happens when the army comes knocking on your door


i don't understand why he would need to join the terrorists?All he saying is that no one is able to verifies ISPRs claims of killing 400 terrorists. and so far they haven't shown 1 dead body of a terrorists. Its not being unpatriotic questioning such things. You and many on this site think we should all blindly follow the information The Pak army says. And when we question those claims we belong with terrorists. Its absurd. Many media outlets are questioning pak army claims of killing 400 terrorists after they said only a few days ago the entire leadership had fled the area before the operation began.


----------



## qamar1990

babajees said:


> You want to see them? I'll probaly get banned. and NO, they are NOT from 2006 or 2011..


just give me a link or something


----------



## notorious_eagle

babajees said:


> You want to see them? I'll probaly get banned. and NO, they are NOT from 2006 or 2011..



By all means, please post them. You have my word, nobody will ban you as long as those pictures are authentic and relevant to the subject at hand. *The only reason why nobody is believing you here on this forum is because you don't make any sense what so ever. *

The TTP is in complete disarray, they cannot believe how they are getting dominated by PA on the battlefield. PA is not even letting them offer a fight, they are getting hammered left, right and centre. This is not the Army TTP faced in Swat or South Waziristan. This Army is far more disciplined, trained, armed and most importantly motivated than ever before. The 7th Infantry which is leading the fight has been training and honing their skills for the past 2 years. It is no coincidence why their Axis of Advancement has been such a success. In the past, the TTP was able to take out a huge bite out of the PA. This time thats not going to happen, PA is showing them no quarter. TTP is being given the same treatment they gave our boys. 

It isn't really luck that PAF was able to bombard TTP's position with such deadly accuracy. It is no luck that our Gunships were able to locate them in their secret hideouts and engage them. It is no luck that PA was able to route out their axis of advance and completely bypass their fortifications and traps. It is no luck that the SSG were able to locate their weapon depots and hideouts. There was a lot of hard work that was conducted behind the scenes to improve our Surveillance and C&C capabilities. There are multiple assets that are being utilized to conduct Surveillance on the Enemy, this is why we have been able to hit them where it hurts the most.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
10


----------



## Menace2Society

TTP spokesperson asking for early end of operation.

This man is a ghaddar, he needs to be interrogated for terrorist links. How can such idiots be allowed in govt? Probably thinks lal Masjid should not have been attacked.

He would love it if ttp were walking around in Pak freely beheading people. Lanat on this khwarji.


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan Army gains control of Boyapul area of North Waziristan; *U.S. praises North Waziristan Operation* ; Taliban affiliate Tehreek-e-Khilafat pledges allegiance to ISIS, first group outside Middle East to do so; U.S. drone strike in Datta Khel kills six militants and injures two; Pakistan criticizes drone strike; Armed men attack police checkpoint and kill two in Peshawar; IED blast injures four in Bannu, North Waziristan; Armed militants attack Frontier Corps checkpoint and kill five Frontier Corps personnel in Loralai, Balochistan; Police and Rangers arrested 31,000 criminals over last 10 months in Karachi, says July 10 report.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

*Operation Zarb-e-Azb cripples TTP capabilities*

*Although militants have threatened retaliation against the military offensive, the threats have thus far been all talk, analysts say, and the sustained effort is keeping the Pakistani Taliban off balance.*
By Hasan Khan
2014-07-01

ISLAMABAD – Militant threats of retaliation for the Pakistani offensive in North Waziristan are proving to be nothing more than words.

 
Pakistani troops patrol outside the cordoned area in North Waziristan June 20. Pakistani helicopter gunships have been pounding militant targets in the country's northwest, killing a large number of militants during Operation Zarb-e-Azb, which started June 15. [AFP/Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR)]

The continued pounding in North Waziristan has given the militants little time to organise and carry out reprisals, Mehran Wazir, a native of Waziristan and a research analyst at the Islamabad-based think tank FATA Research Centre (FRC), said.

"The government is all-out serious on finishing the job" of eliminating the militants in this operation, Wazir said.
The offensive caught militants off guard, allowing the military to kill more than 340 militants and to destroy the insurgents' command-and-control centres, observers told Central Asia Online.

Operation Zarb-e-Azb in North Waziristan is not the only government action against the militants, but it is a focal point because the agency is seen as the nerve centre of the militants, Peshawar-based senior journalist Muhammad Riaz said.

"The majority of the militants gather in North Waziristan, as it is the headquarters for local and foreign militant groups," he said.

*Concern over potential retaliation *
The action, as expected, has raised the hackles of the militants, and they have made dire threats, but so far they have been all bluster.

"Nawaz Sharif's government … is responsible for the loss of life and property of tribal Muslims in this military operation," Tehreek-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) spokesman Shahidullah Shahid told Central Asia Online by email June 23, vowing to burn down Islamabad and Lahore.

The government has not taken the TTP's threats lightly. In response to such messages, officials took extra security measures, calling on troops to patrol big-city streets, Riaz said.

What has helped dampen such talk is that the government took pre-emptive security measures before the military operation hit high gear, some surmise.

"Before the operation was launched, there were reports of [civilian authorities] handing over Islamabad and other big cities to the military," Islamabad-based journalist, Anwar Ali Bangash said.

The government, he said, carried out intelligence-based search operations and arrested a large number of suspected militants in Peshawar, Islamabad and Lahore before Operation Zarb-e-Azb started June 15.

*Status of sleeper cells *
Operation Zarb-e-Azb surprised many observers who considered Pakistani Prime Minister Mian Muhammad Nawaz Sharif loath to risk militant backlash from such an offensive, military analyst Brig. Said Nazeer said. Indeed, he suspects the militants will strike back later.

"I believe [militants] are in waiting. The moment the government relaxes, they will strike," Nazeer said. "Sleeper cells are there, waiting for an opportune moment."

But Bangash said it was unlikely that militants would be able to launch a heavy blow.

*No relaxation on offensive *
Meanwhile, with militants scrambling, the government is committed to taking full advantage.

Besides bombing terrorists in the valleys of Waziristan, government forces are chasing them down in the streets of major cities, such as Karachi, where security operations have broken the backs of the militants, Ismail Mehsud, a Karachi-based political worker, said.

"After the attack on the [URL='https://defence.pk/en_GB/articles/caii/features/pakistan/main/2014/06/10/feature-01']Karachi airport, the government has turned its whole attention to militants and has shown no mercy," Mehsud said.
[/URL]

*Pentagon praises Zarb-e-Azb (Mighty whyte of them)*
Wajid Ali Syed
Thursday, July 10, 2014 


*
WASHINGTON: The Pentagon has declared that it had “seen some success” as a result of the ongoing military operation in North Waziristan.*
The department’s spokesperson, Rear Admiral John Kirby, said that Pakistan’s military had the right and responsibility to defend its people and its borders. “They have been taking the fight to the enemy inside the country,” Kirby said in a favorable statement.
He added that the two countries shared a common threat, and resultantly the US continued to pursue a constructive relationship with Pakistan.The US had pressurised Pakistan to take actions against the militants, especially the notorious Haqqani Network. The Pentagon had earlier announced that there was a constant communication between the Isaf forces and Pakistani counterparts on various levels. Without going into the details, the department spokesperson said both the countries would maintain their communication.
The spokesperson said that the operation that the Pakistani military was conducting was theirs to conduct, and that the Pentagon would not “prejudge how they are doing that in this particular case.”


----------



## fatman17




----------



## dexter



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

No operation will take place in seven out of nine tehsils of NW. Zara sochiye !

Shawal area of NW is under shehryar mehsud of TTP, no op will take place there. Shawal valley also extends to afghanistan and has difficult terrain. Clearing empty miranshah was not exactly a 'victory'. Go pak fauj key jawano, clear shawal valley from TTP. Dont turn IDP's sacrifices into waste.
@Hyperion, @babajees @Icarus @Secur @Armstrong @Aeronaut


----------



## babajees

Marwat Khan Lodhi said:


> No operation will take place in seven out of nine tehsils of NW. Zara sochiye !
> 
> Shawal area of NW is under shehryar mehsud of TTP, no op will take place there. Shawal valley also extends to afghanistan and has difficult terrain. Clearing empty miranshah was not exactly a 'victory'. Go pak fauj key jawano, clear shawal valley from TTP. Dont turn IDP's sacrifices into waste.
> @Hyperion, @babajees @Icarus @Secur @Armstrong @Aeronaut

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

Marwat Khan Lodhi said:


> No operation will take place in seven out of nine tehsils of NW. Zara sochiye !
> 
> Shawal area of NW is under shehryar mehsud of TTP, no op will take place there. Shawal valley also extends to afghanistan and has difficult terrain. Clearing empty miranshah was not exactly a 'victory'. Go pak fauj key jawano, clear shawal valley from TTP. Dont turn IDP's sacrifices into waste.
> @Hyperion, @babajees @Icarus @Secur @Armstrong @Aeronaut



I really doubt the authorities are this fool to conducts operation in GB and beyond and leave NW


----------



## babajees




----------



## senses

Marwat Khan Lodhi said:


> No operation will take place in seven out of nine tehsils of NW. Zara sochiye !
> 
> Shawal area of NW is under shehryar mehsud of TTP, no op will take place there. Shawal valley also extends to afghanistan and has difficult terrain. Clearing empty miranshah was not exactly a 'victory'. Go pak fauj key jawano, clear shawal valley from TTP. Dont turn IDP's sacrifices into waste.
> @Hyperion, @babajees @Icarus @Secur @Armstrong @Aeronaut


If i am not mistaken there were some air strikes carried in Shawal area and that area was generally hot but since the operation has started area has gone cold and yeah the army units are just sitting there(my brothers unit is one of them),they also have contingency plan ready just in case the commands gives them a go!


----------



## Menace2Society

All of NW will be attacked, false bravado by poster. This operation will extend into Kunar and Nuristan and flush out these hired afghan bastards.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pakdefender

Marwat Khan Lodhi said:


> No operation will take place in seven out of nine tehsils of NW. Zara sochiye !
> 
> Shawal area of NW is under shehryar mehsud of TTP, no op will take place there. Shawal valley also extends to afghanistan and has difficult terrain. Clearing empty miranshah was not exactly a 'victory'. Go pak fauj key jawano, clear shawal valley from TTP. Dont turn IDP's sacrifices into waste.
> @Hyperion, @babajees @Icarus @Secur @Armstrong @Aeronaut




every time you get some of your teeth broken , you came back and say look there a few left at the back my mouth, when are you guys going to break those as well 

keep at it , don't worry whoever acts with enmity against Pakistan will be given just the right and necessary amount of treatment

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## notorious_eagle

Marwat Khan Lodhi said:


> No operation will take place in seven out of nine tehsils of NW. Zara sochiye !
> 
> Shawal area of NW is under shehryar mehsud of TTP, no op will take place there. Shawal valley also extends to afghanistan and has difficult terrain. Clearing empty miranshah was not exactly a 'victory'. Go pak fauj key jawano, clear shawal valley from TTP. Dont turn IDP's sacrifices into waste.
> @Hyperion, @babajees @Icarus @Secur @Armstrong @Aeronaut



Can you please stop spreading rumours? 

The entire district of North Waziristan will be annexed, each and every inch of territory will be won back. If PA only wanted to grab 2 Tehsils, they wouldn't have sent an entire freakin Division backed by Air and Artillery cover. Also, if they did not want to stay in for the long haul, they wouldn't be building a massive cantonment right in the middle of NW. Time for 'Peace Talks' or 'Negotiations' is long gone, PA is not going to distinguish between these Khwarji Kaafir Pigs. They are showing them no quarter, just like the TTP never showed us any quarter.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VCheng

babajees said:


>



This Bill has only been just introduced. It has a long way to go before it becomes law, if ever, in its present form.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

notorious_eagle said:


> Can you please stop spreading rumours?
> 
> The entire district of North Waziristan will be annexed, each and every inch of territory will be won back. If PA only wanted to grab 2 Tehsils, they wouldn't have sent an entire freakin Division backed by Air and Artillery cover. Also, if they did not want to stay in for the long haul, they wouldn't be building a massive cantonment right in the middle of NW. Time for 'Peace Talks' or 'Negotiations' is long gone, PA is not going to distinguish between these Khwarji Kaafir Pigs. They are showing them no quarter, just like the TTP never showed us any quarter.


Operation will only be focused in Mir Ali, Miranshah and Ghulam Khan tehsils. And what so unique about cantt in NW?. There were already military camps in NW, the most important one being in razmak built since british times. And before this so called op, more than 30 thousands faujis were already stationed in NW for many years and ,entry and exits to agency were in their control. You call it rumours, we , the people on ground, have observed such partial and incomplete ops in rest of FATA for last ten years. The ones who have suffered from this dramabazi of fauj, are tribals who are ordered to get displace within few days, not once, but again and again. Go and check tirah and then you would realize what exactly i am saying. Go check SW and you would realize that ordinary mehsuds are not allowed to re-settle by army but sajna is allowed to operate.
@babajees @Spring Onion @Hyperion @Abu Zolfiqar


----------



## notorious_eagle

Marwat Khan Lodhi said:


> Operation will only be focused in Mir Ali, Miranshah and Ghulam Khan tehsils.



Where you read that, TalibanSupport Dot Com? 

You don't take an entire freaking Division backed by Air and Artillery if you want to capture three Tehsils. Your telling me PA put all this effort in terms of logistics and resources only to capture three Tehsils? Common Sense, please use it. 



Marwat Khan Lodhi said:


> And what so unique about cantt in NW?. There were already military camps in NW, the most important one being in razmak built since british times.



There is a difference between a Cantonment and a Military Camp. PA will likely be stationing at-least 2 Divisions in North Waziristan backed up by other supporting arms. You don't bring this force with you if you don't intend to stay permanently. Common Sense



Marwat Khan Lodhi said:


> And before this so called op, more than 30 thousands faujis were already stationed in NW for many years and ,entry and exits to agency were in their control.



Most of these check points were manned by FC, and these soldiers never ventured out of their Camps. There was a time when supplies had to be dropped in from the Air. 



Marwat Khan Lodhi said:


> You call it rumours, we , the people on ground, have observed such partial and incomplete ops in rest of FATA for last ten years.



If your the people on ground you must have heard of the raid SSG conducted against a hidden hideout near Miranshah. Did you hear what happened after the encounter? If yes, that should tell you enough that PA is out for blood this time. They are not taking any prisoners, this time its blood that we want. 



Marwat Khan Lodhi said:


> Go and check tirah and then you would realize what exactly i am saying.



It is under the control of the Army, sure there are pockets of resistance as the TTP pigs are hiding in their caves but are in no position to come out and challenge PA's dominance. If your from the Area, i am sure you are following the progress of PA. They are hammering the TTP from left, right and centre. Its not even a fair fight, PA is not even letting the TTP fight back. 



Marwat Khan Lodhi said:


> Go check SW and you would realize that ordinary mehsuds are not allowed to re-settle by army but sajna is allowed to operate.



You do realize your not fooling anyone on this forum by spewing gibberish.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kabira

babajees said:


>




Ignorant person $300 million is not even enough for IDPs let alone operation. Federal gov have already released Rs 8 billion for IDPs which is $80 million! Stop this bs propaganda and grow some brain cells.



Marwat Khan Lodhi said:


> No operation will take place in seven out of nine tehsils of NW. Zara sochiye !
> 
> Shawal area of NW is under shehryar mehsud of TTP, no op will take place there. Shawal valley also extends to afghanistan and has difficult terrain. Clearing empty miranshah was not exactly a 'victory'. Go pak fauj key jawano, clear shawal valley from TTP. Dont turn IDP's sacrifices into waste.
> @Hyperion, @babajees @Icarus @Secur @Armstrong @Aeronaut



Don't worry every inch of NW will be cleared by PAF, no idea why you still doubt PA. We are not talking about ANA or Nato here but army of martial races.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TheNoob

babajees said:


>



You seem to only follow what you think of.
Or just the negative side of the story.
Ever tried looking both ways?
OR just one way is your highway?


----------



## Kabira

notorious_eagle said:


> If your the people on ground you must have heard of the raid SSG conducted against a hidden hideout near Miranshah. Did you hear what happened after the encounter? If yes, that should tell you enough that PA is out for blood this time. They are not taking any prisoners, this time its blood that we want.
> .



No prisioners this time?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## notorious_eagle

save_ghenda said:


> No prisioners this time?



No, unless they surrender at the designated surrender posts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Marwat Khan Lodhi said:


> Operation will only be focused in Mir Ali, Miranshah and Ghulam Khan tehsils. And what so unique about cantt in NW?. There were already military camps in NW, the most important one being in razmak built since british times. And before this so called op, more than 30 thousands faujis were already stationed in NW for many years and ,entry and exits to agency were in their control. You call it rumours, we , the people on ground, have observed such partial and incomplete ops in rest of FATA for last ten years. The ones who have suffered from this dramabazi of fauj, are tribals who are ordered to get displace within few days, not once, but again and again. Go and check tirah and then you would realize what exactly i am saying. Go check SW and you would realize that ordinary mehsuds are not allowed to re-settle by army but sajna is allowed to operate.
> @babajees @Spring Onion @Hyperion @Abu Zolfiqar



are you reporting for Geo news on the ground and bringing us these live update from North Waziristan, rora? 

the true dramabazi is done by these takfiri assholes who have disturbed the peace and brough misery to the peaceful peoples of North Waziristan and surrounding agencies

and if you look at the number of foreign terrorists killed, if you look at the number of hidden weapons caches and even some tunnels - you would know this is not a "so call" operation. This is a full-blown military operation.

and it will continue. So prepare for news of more dead terrorists. 


Sajna i believe settled in South; Mehsuds on both South and North but mostly North......Army/Para-Military is not in charge of demographic makeup of agencies. The only time on social matters they intervene is sometimes on some tribal disputes, Army has good relations with all tribal elders.

Army doing great job. Nation supports them and should support

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## FaujHistorian

save_ghenda said:


> No prisioners this time?


There are.


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> are you reporting for Geo news on the ground and bringing us these live update from North Waziristan, rora?
> 
> the true dramabazi is done by these takfiri assholes who have disturbed the peace and brough misery to the peaceful peoples of North Waziristan and surrounding agencies
> 
> and if you look at the number of foreign terrorists killed, if you look at the number of hidden weapons caches and even some tunnels - you would know this is not a "so call" operation. This is a full-blown military operation.
> 
> and it will continue. So prepare for news of more dead terrorists.
> 
> 
> Sajna i believe settled in South; Mehsuds on both South and North but mostly North......Army/Para-Military is not in charge of demographic makeup of agencies. The only time on social matters they intervene is sometimes on some tribal disputes, Army has good relations with all tribal elders.
> 
> Army doing great job. Nation supports them and should support


PAKISTAN: The facts about the military operation in North Waziristan — Asian Human Rights Commission


----------



## FaujHistorian

Marwat Khan Lodhi said:


> PAKISTAN: The facts about the military operation in North Waziristan — Asian Human Rights Commission



This report is written by the same guy who wrote the following:

My trip to North Waziristan — I

NWA was a tribal mess, that needed to be cleansed. 

Hope the same mess will not be allowed again.


----------



## VelocuR




----------



## VelocuR

_*Currency bills of Indian currency seized by Pak security forces from militants in Waziristan*_

_



_
*The Indian weapons made by IOF seized by Pak security forces from militants in Waziristan*





_*Security officers showing Indian arms and ammunitions, seized by during an operation against militants in NWFP province.*_

_



_

_*Indian vickers machine gun, seized during an operation by Pak security forces in Swat.*_

*India is epic-center to spread terrorism and chaos into Pakistan.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Zarb-e-Azb: Capturing 14.5 mm & 12.7mm anti air craft wpns significant achievement. Terrorists had fired on aircrafts pic.twitter.com/FAe25AAXFb



(@AsimBajwaISPR)


----------



## Secur

Marwat Khan Lodhi said:


> No operation will take place in seven out of nine tehsils of NW. Zara sochiye !



You are claiming this without a source , based on what? Think about that first.


----------



## Spring Onion

Marwat Khan Lodhi said:


> Operation will only be focused in Mir Ali, Miranshah and Ghulam Khan tehsils. And what so unique about cantt in NW?. There were already military camps in NW, the most important one being in razmak built since british times. And before this so called op, more than 30 thousands faujis were already stationed in NW for many years and ,entry and exits to agency were in their control. You call it rumours, we , the people on ground, have observed such partial and incomplete ops in rest of FATA for last ten years. The ones who have suffered from this dramabazi of fauj, are tribals who are ordered to get displace within few days, not once, but again and again. Go and check tirah and then you would realize what exactly i am saying. Go check SW and you would realize that ordinary mehsuds are not allowed to re-settle by army but sajna is allowed to operate.
> @babajees @Spring Onion @Hyperion @Abu Zolfiqar



Guhlam Khan border is sealed for the last one month  and its been cleaned out already


Secondly the operation had been extended to even Bajaur and Khyber agencies too since many militants had shifted to Shawal so it been extended to almost entire NW and not just limited to Mir Ali.

and presence of army last about 10 years casted an impression that they are temporarily here and will moved out but permanent cantonments are need of the hour which will give sense of ownership to locals as well.

More cadet colleges are needed for FATA


----------



## fatman17

*North Waziristan Operation*

Pakistani Air Force (PAF) jets reportedly struck at least five militant hideouts near Mir Ali sub-district, North Waziristan on July 14, 2014.[1]
PAF airstrikes on July 13, hit six militant hideouts and an arms cache and killed at least thirteen militants in Mosaki area, near Miram Shah, North Waziristan.[2]
On July 12, militants inside Mir Ali, North Waziristan fired rockets at a security forces checkpoint near Mir Ali. The Pakistani military retaliated with airstrikes, killing 13 militants and destroying seven hideouts and an arms and ammunition cache.[3] 
Pakistani military officials announced that in the 24 hours leading up to July 12, six motorcycle-borne improvised explosive device (IEDs), two vehicle-borne IEDs, three guns, three vehicles, eleven suicide jackets and a cache of arms and ammunition were found in Khar Warsak and Zartangi, North Waziristan.[4]
On July 12, the military’s Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) reported that Pakistani military personnel apprehended three militants, including one Uzbek, in the Boya area of North Waziristan and destroyed three vehicles in Degan, North Waziristan.[5] 
Dawn reported that the Pakistani military will go into Mir Ali after all hideouts are destroyed and militants killed because it is cautious of IEDs militants


----------



## Secur

babajees said:


>



Lets get this straight this is our war , because 60k+ Pakistanis have been killed so far in terrorist attacks to enforce a certain brand of religion . Please , do humor me with a better way to tackle the TTP threat if not with brute force on the last terrorist stronghold , it doesn't matter where the funds are coming from or who's supporting the operation because we needed to do it sooner or later . You are sitting comfortably in the United States of America but there are people in this country suffering from extremism and terrorism for long who need peace and it doesn't seem to come from Mullah appeasement and dialogues.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Menace2Society

It is a combination of tribal ego and afghans taking advantage. People in fata enjoy being dominated, perhaps they are sado masochists? For years they have entertained these afghan butchers who chop off their heads in public for whatever reason they deem it.

You have some people who are trying to protect this way of life at the expense of their people which is selfish. When @Marwat Khan Lodhi writes her propaganda is she/he not thinking about all those innocent fataites that have died at the hands of ttp? My heart hurts for them and the same for every Pakistani, how can we possibly allow this to happen on our own soil.

Tribal elders bought into ttp because they have this warped view their women and youth are being corrupted and their way of life is being destroyed? If your way of life is being destroyed, do you think having a whole town working in a IED factory is preserving your culture?? It doesn't make any sense.

At the end of the day the common man there is either helping to make bombs or having his head chopped off and living in fear. This is not acceptable.

I still do not understand some people who are against operation after seeing a decade of brutality from afghans who are only there to control and dominate and do as instructed by their foreign handlers. Sure they may look like you but to do go through that indignation? There's a better way to live your life.


----------



## iPhone

babajees said:


>



You know what, you're right, we are taking the US money to wage war on the innocent ttp. Absolutely, 100 percent, Pakistan army is on the US pay roll to kill all the talibs. 

And I hope we get more American money to kill all the Talib fags, and their mullah lovers. Wow, that sounds good.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## babajees

iPhone said:


> You know what, you're right, we are taking the US money to wage war on the innocent ttp. Absolutely, 100 percent, Pakistan army is on the US pay roll to kill all the talibs.
> 
> And I hope we get more American money to kill all the ope Talib fags, and their mullah lovers. Wow, that sounds good.



thank you. was that difficult? I hope our army also gets some b@lls and starts saying the truth!


----------



## Menace2Society

American incentive for NW is operation is there so that they can justify to their own congress. With so much heat over funding to Pak they had to think of a way to justify providing funds and stating the obvious is one way.

With all that war next door and damage to economy its the least they can do. That and do a final surge up to border to clean out ttp leadership, forget ANA, they are worse than iraqi army.


----------



## babajees

Secur said:


> Lets get this straight this is our war ,* because 60k+ Pakistanis have been killed so far in terrorist attacks to enforce a certain brand of religion *. Please , do humor me with a better way to tackle the TTP threat if not with brute force on the last terrorist stronghold , it doesn't matter where the funds are coming from or who's supporting the operation because we needed to do it sooner or later . You are sitting comfortably in the United States of America but there are people in this country suffering from extremism and terrorism for long who need peace and it doesn't seem to come from Mullah appeasement and dialogues.



Get your facts straight. 53k Pakistanis have died AFTER 2001 (when musharraf accepted to be a US dog..)

Out of those 53k, 
28k were "terrorists" killed by Army/Police etc..
19k were civilians (killed by all terrorists including ttp and those target killed in karachi (mqm?) and BLA etc etc
5k+ were security forces personal killed by terrorists

so basicaly army has killed more pakistanis than all terrorists combined

It would have been OUR war if it We had NOt started it for USA (billions of dollars of CSF, bases, drones, logistics etc)..



save_ghenda said:


> Ignorant person $300 million is not even enough for IDPs let alone operation. Federal gov have already released Rs 8 billion for IDPs which is $80 million! Stop this bs propaganda and grow some brain cells.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry every inch of NW will be cleared by PAF, no idea why you still doubt PA. We are not talking about ANA or Nato here but army of martial races.



Ignorant? Maybe you havent checked the figures! Please tell me in 14 years how much has America given for our services? In billion dollars pls?


----------



## Menace2Society

babajees said:


> Get your facts straight. 53k Pakistanis have died AFTER 2001 (when musharraf accepted to be a US dog..)
> 
> Out of those 53k,
> 28k were "terrorists" killed by Army/Police etc..
> 19k were civilians (killed by all terrorists including ttp and those target killed in karachi (mqm?) and BLA etc etc
> 5k+ were security forces personal killed by terrorists
> 
> so basicaly army has killed more pakistanis than all terrorists combined
> 
> It would have been OUR war if it We had NOt started it for USA (billions of dollars of CSF, bases, drones, logistics etc)..



What the hell are you on about. Do you think ttp would have not bothered with Pak had we broken ties with US completely?

They still would have done the same thing, their demands get bigger and bigger. During peace talks they said there will be no peace unless Pak introduces their savage afghan style sharia law. What type of bargain is that?

Tttp would still have burrowed in Fata, still bombed pak because they are on payroll of their foreign handlers and there is enough evidence to show there is a complete lack of logic behind their actions.

If I could rewind time I wish Pak had fully agreed with Nato and joined in the war and closed their border and buried taliban and ttp in their own homes before they got the chance to run around towns in Pak.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheNoob

babajees said:


> Get your facts straight. 53k Pakistanis have died AFTER 2001 (when musharraf accepted to be a US dog..)
> 
> Out of those 53k,
> 28k were "terrorists" killed by Army/Police etc..
> 19k were civilians (killed by all terrorists including ttp and those target killed in karachi (mqm?) and BLA etc etc
> 5k+ were security forces personal killed by terrorists
> 
> so basicaly army has killed more pakistanis than all terrorists combined
> 
> It would have been OUR war if it We had NOt started it for USA (billions of dollars of CSF, bases, drones, logistics etc)..
> 
> 
> 
> Ignorant? Maybe you havent checked the figures! Please tell me in 14 years how much has America given for our services? In billion dollars pls?



go cry in a cave with your fellow talibans :3


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

Secur said:


> You are claiming this without a source , based on what? Think about that first.


Source was provided, check my next post after that.
PAKISTAN: The facts about the military operation in North Waziristan — Asian Human Rights Commission

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheNoob

iPhone said:


> You know what, you're right, we are taking the US money to wage war on the innocent ttp. Absolutely, 100 percent, Pakistan army is on the US pay roll to kill all the talibs.
> 
> And I hope we get more American money to kill all the Talib fags, and their mullah lovers. Wow, that sounds good.



That sarcasm though LOL


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

Spring Onion said:


> Guhlam Khan border is sealed for the last one month  and its been cleaned out already
> 
> 
> Secondly the operation had been extended to even Bajaur and Khyber agencies too since many militants had shifted to Shawal so it been extended to almost entire NW and not just limited to Mir Ali.
> 
> and presence of army last about 10 years casted an impression that they are temporarily here and will moved out but permanent cantonments are need of the hour which will give sense of ownership to locals as well.
> 
> More cadet colleges are needed for FATA


NW already has already cantt like areas and there was a cadet college razmak. These cadet colleges are not for poor and have never been much helpful in boosting literacy rate in local area. Its civilian federal governament whose attention is required in FATA


----------



## Secur

babajees said:


> Get your facts straight. 53k Pakistanis have died AFTER 2001 (when musharraf accepted to be a US dog..)



My bad , added the terrorists causalities in there. The mere fact that terrorists have been killing Pakistanis with impunity because they consider them to be infidel bastards siding with kafirs is a good enough reason to consider this our war and fight it whole-heartedly , in the interests of self-preservation. Sounds ridiculous or far fetched? You aren't seriously hoping that we will lay down our arms and give a red-carpet welcome to people who want their cruel barbaric system in this country just because you say so or there are useful idiots/terrorist sympathizers/Mullahs in this country who want exactly that just because of presence of an Islamic pretext for their actions!

P.S. Well I have always thought that Musharraf should have chosen the other option " getting bombed back to stone age " after all that is where the purer Muslims are striving to go since a very long time.



Marwat Khan Lodhi said:


> Source was provided, check my next post after that.



Yes , a source that itself uses no source. Just opinions of a journalist.

Look for yourself here. PAKISTAN: The facts about the military operation in North Waziristan — Asian Human Rights Commission -KaharZalmay

but my contacts in the TTP
According to my sources
It is alleged
However, my sources say

The article is self-referenced!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Menace2Society

Fataite logic:

TTP killing Pakistani = Sharia love

Pakistani killing TTP = US ally

You f**king morons. No wonder a whole town was a manufacturing plant for IEDs.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Zarrar Alvi

babajees said:


> thank you. was that difficult? I hope our army also gets some b@lls and starts saying the truth!


just chop the head of that mehsud naswari bcha baz and fazllulah londa baz hiding like a typical cowards in pushtoo we call these type of jehadi as ( Kharbachiya or Da Dammay zo )


----------



## majesticpankaj

*Zarb-e-Azb updates: 3 soldiers killed, 6 injured in Mirali, says ISPR*

Three soldiers have been killed in an incident of firing, and six have been in Mirali, _Express News_ reported, confirming reports from ISPR.

Seven terrorists have also been killed in the attack and their bodies have been taken into custody.

Zarb-e-Azb updates: 3 soldiers killed, 6 injured in Mirali, says ISPR – The Express Tribune


----------



## babajees

*Waziristan operation: For Ist time Pak army says bodies of 7 militants killed in Mirali today in custody of security forces, 3 soldiers dead
Via Haroon Rashid, BBC*



TheNoob said:


> That sarcasm though LOL



Nopes. That's a fact. He is honest at least. Sometimes go and do some research for a change. Read. Check websites of statebank, US state department.

For e.g., do you know, till Musharraf, Pakistan was Second Biggest Aid Reciepient of USA after Israel (right now its Fourth... Afghanistan and Iraq and 2nd and 3rd).

Oh, and when you run out of facts, all you can say is bla bla bla. Shows your age


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

Menace2Society said:


> Fataite logic:
> 
> TTP killing Pakistani = Sharia love
> 
> Pakistani killing TTP = US ally
> 
> You f**king morons. No wonder a whole town was a manufacturing plant for IEDs.


Oh bhai jub zi kisi cheez key baray may knowledge na ho tou na bola kar. Roza hey dimagh mat kaa


----------



## fatman17

1. Cobra Gunship
2. Artillery
3. FC
4. G3
5. Tanks
6. F-16





1. AK-47
2. IEDs
3. Toyota Hi-Lux

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kabira

babajees said:


> Ignorant? Maybe you havent checked the figures! Please tell me in 14 years how much has America given for our services? In billion dollars pls?



Now its how much in 14 years? If you want to be spoke person of TTP then at least come up with logical explanation. Don't divert discussion, explain how $300 million is enough for this operation.


----------



## Menace2Society

How much will this operation cost if it continues for another 6 months?


----------



## Bratva

babajees said:


> *Waziristan operation: For Ist time Pak army says bodies of 7 militants killed in Mirali today in custody of security forces, 3 soldiers dead
> Via Haroon Rashid, BBC*
> 
> 
> 
> Nopes. That's a fact. He is honest at least. Sometimes go and do some research for a change. Read. Check websites of statebank, US state department.
> 
> For e.g., do you know, till Musharraf, Pakistan was Second Biggest Aid Reciepient of USA after Israel (right now its Fourth... Afghanistan and Iraq and 2nd and 3rd).
> 
> Oh, and when you run out of facts, all you can say is bla bla bla. Shows your age



Babajess if you bother to check Aid Distribution file on US state department website, of all the aid that has been provided, 50 percent went to Civilian administration.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TheNoob

babajees said:


> *Waziristan operation: For Ist time Pak army says bodies of 7 militants killed in Mirali today in custody of security forces, 3 soldiers dead
> Via Haroon Rashid, BBC*
> 
> 
> 
> Nopes. That's a fact. He is honest at least. Sometimes go and do some research for a change. Read. Check websites of statebank, US state department.
> 
> For e.g., do you know, till Musharraf, Pakistan was Second Biggest Aid Reciepient of USA after Israel (right now its Fourth... Afghanistan and Iraq and 2nd and 3rd).
> 
> Oh, and when you run out of facts, all you can say is bla bla bla. Shows your age





Menace2Society said:


> Fataite logic:
> 
> TTP killing Pakistani = Sharia love
> 
> Pakistani killing TTP = US ally
> 
> You f**king morons. No wonder a whole town was a manufacturing plant for IEDs.


^ He pretty much explains your logic. :x


----------



## farhan_9909




----------



## babajees

TheNoob said:


> Oh, and when you run out of facts, all you can say is bla bla bla. Shows your age
> Click to expand...
> Menace2Society said: ↑
> Fataite logic:





TheNoob said:


> ^ He pretty much explains your logic. :x



again proves ur dumbness. where have I EVER said TTP are right or sharia loving etc? 

If u want it this way, then this is for u
US sponsered, allied army killing own people = muslim jihadis
Jihadis attacking US (alqaeda/tht guy who killed CIA ppl in US and we sold him back to Pak) = terrorists

Dollar zindabad


----------



## Leader

Capt Akash Rabbani of 4 Cmdos (SSG) martyred today in #ZarbEAzb.



farhan_9909 said:


>



pretty fucuked up... wonder what IDPs shall return to?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EagleEyes

babajees said:


> again proves ur dumbness. where have I EVER said TTP are right or sharia loving etc?
> 
> If u want it this way, then this is for u
> US sponsered, allied army killing own people = muslim jihadis
> Jihadis attacking US (alqaeda/tht guy who killed CIA ppl in US and we sold him back to Pak) = terrorists
> 
> Dollar zindabad


 
Pakistan will kill every piece of terrorist for free and for future Pakistan that will prosper.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## senses

Capt Akash Rabban embraced shahadat today in Mir Ali

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## saiyan0321

We lost some fine men fighting these pigs. INSHALLAH they will always be remembered as soldiers who gave it all to protect our nation and our people. We need to end this now once and for all!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Side-Winder

General Asim bajwa interview with Dunya News





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=810569608961893





Press briefing





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=810573132294874





interview with Express news 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=810572405628280


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Marwat Khan Lodhi said:


> PAKISTAN: The facts about the military operation in North Waziristan — Asian Human Rights Commission



i wouldnt take everything a human rights commission says seriously....I'll read it later maybe for amusement.

where are these bastard human rights people when TTP and other terrorist groups are killing locals, stealing their money through extortion, and threatening people to give their daughters hands or suffer death and punishment

Asian Human Rights Commission my ***. They need people to die and they need war and IDPs situation so that they can get their budgets inflated and so that someone can give them some attention. They thrive off human misery 



p.s. no specific tribes are being targetted....people like fazlullah have been disgraced. Whoever support him is also disgrace to Islam. They are not fighting any jihad, they are terrorists plain and simple

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Major Sam

Marwat Khan Lodhi said:


> Source was provided, check my next post after that.
> PAKISTAN: The facts about the military operation in North Waziristan — Asian Human Rights Commission



"Shawal is a mountainous area that serves as the main hub of PATUU militants, as well as the TTP Sheheryar group led by SheheryarMehsud. Previously, *this group was led by my hostel mate*, Abdullah Mehsud, who was killed in July 2007 by Pak forces in Zhob province of Baluchistan. "

Thats says it all who wrote this bullshit article.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## iPhone

Leader said:


> Capt Akash Rabbani of 4 Cmdos (SSG) martyred today in #ZarbEAzb.



What a handsome young man. So heartbreaking we had to loose such a fine brave Jawan fighting these talib pigs.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

senses said:


> Capt Akash Rabban embraced shahadat today in Mir Ali





Innalilahey wa innailehey rajeoon.... May Allah bless him and give strength n patience to his loved ones...


Its kind of shocking... this is the 2nd time im watching his pic... it was posted long ago by some member in Pak military multimedia...


----------



## Indischer

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Innalilahey wa innailehey rajeoon.... May Allah bless him and give strength n patience to his loved ones...
> 
> 
> Its kind of shocking... this is the 2nd time im watching his pic... it was posted long ago by some member in Pak military multimedia...



RIP Soldier. 

Was Capt. Akash Rabbani from a Hindu family? Haven't ever heard a Muslim having that name.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dilpakistani

farhan_9909 said:


>


Don't worry my friend ... these are just buildings... If peace returns to our country at that cost ....so be it... we will rebuild...
We were losing our country to sanctuaries of enemy in these areas ... If country remains, buildings will be raised again


----------



## FaujHistorian

dilpakistani said:


> Don't worry my friend ... these are just buildings... If peace returns to our country at that cost ....so be it... we will rebuild...
> We were losing our country to sanctuaries of enemy in these areas ... If country remains, buildings will be raised again



Also just one section of a vast area that has remained untouched by Pak military ops.


----------



## ejaz007

*Captain among five soldiers killed in NWA*

*MIRANSHAH: Five soldiers were killed and eight others were injured in two encounters with the militants in the ongoing Operation Zarb-e-Azb on Tuesday, the ISPR said. Eleven terrorists were also killed in these two clashes.*

In an intense exchange of fire with terrorists in and around the Mir Ali area of North Waziristan Agency on Tuesday evening, two soldiers, including an officer, Captain Akash Rabbani, embraced Shahadat and two others sustained injuries. Four terrorists were also killed in the exchange of fire.

Earlier in the day, the soldiers were engaged in clearance of Fateh Khel area near Mir Ali when they came under attack by the militants. The soldiers returned the fire that led to a heavy gunbattle.

Three soldiers were killed and six others injured in the clash. The military said seven militants were also killed in the gunbattle.

It is the first time that the military authorities said they had obtained bodies of the militants killed in a clash with security forces.

The military authorities have already announced that they had taken control of two major towns, Mir Ali and Miranshah, and expelled the militants from these areas without facing any major resistance.

Meanwhile, Director General ISPR Major General Asim Bajwa told the media in Islamabad that the Pakistan Army will “completely eliminate” the terrorist sanctuaries and hideouts from North Waziristan.

Bajwa, accompanied by Minister for States and Frontier Regions Abdul Qadir Baloch, said, “North Waziristan had become a hub of terrorism where several terrorist networks were based and had been operating for a long time.”

He said terrorists used to brainwash suicide bombers while recruiting them in North Waziristan. The DG ISPR said the Operation Zarb-e-Azb was proceeding according to goals and the army would not rest until terrorism was eliminated from Pakistan. He assured that Operation Zarb-e-Azb would meet the expectations of people.

Asim Bajwa said the Operation Zarb-e-Azb was aimed at establishing the writ of the government in tribal areas and bring peace in all parts of the country. He said concrete steps will be taken so that the terrorists could not return to these areas after the operation.

He said the operation against the terrorists was in full swing and a large number of terrorists were killed. However, some of them managed to flee from the area. He said no terrorist could leave North Waziristan after the 15th of the last month.

He said the security situation in the cleared areas of North Waziristan was satisfactory.

Asim Bajwa said from January to mid of this year, a total of 190 innocent people were killed in terrorist incidents throughout the country.

The DG ISPR said the total number of IDPs had crossed the figure of over nine hundred thousand but it was being ensured that the registration of IDPs should be made after complete investigation.

Abdul Qadir Baloch said the government had been sincere in holding talks with the Tehreek-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) till the very last moment but it were the Taliban who carried out the terrorist attacks and violated the ceasefire.


Captain among five soldiers killed in NWA - thenews.com.pk


----------



## Kompromat

Rest in peace brother.


----------



## Kabira

@Aeronaut can you confirm captain Akash Rabbani is Sindhu? Because Sindhus of Sindhi origin surnames end in ANI.

''Asim Bajwa said from January to mid of this year, a total of 190 innocent people were killed in terrorist incidents throughout the country.''

Can we get last year figure? Seem like big decrease overall?


----------



## farhan_9909

In TTP activities we did saw hell of a decrease since the beginning of this year

I will post the July-july 2013-14 Civlian casualties caused by TTP in the first week of August.

On a rought comparision more 130 Civilian were killed in july last year by TTP compared to less than 10This month.

For complete comparision wait till first week of august

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## farhan_9909

35xmilitants killed in Shawal

Operation expanded to the rest of NW apart from mirali and miramshah




> *July 15, 11:04am*Aerial bombing in the Shawal area of North Waziristan early on Wednesday leaves 35 militants dead, _Express News_ reported quoting ISPR.
> The militants were killed while trying to flee.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Secur

Marwat Khan Lodhi said:


> No operation will take place in seven out of nine tehsils of NW. Zara sochiye !
> 
> *Shawal area of NW is under shehryar mehsud of TTP, no op will take place there. Shawal valley also extends to afghanistan and has difficult terrain. *Clearing empty miranshah was not exactly a 'victory'. Go pak fauj key jawano, clear shawal valley from TTP. Dont turn IDP's sacrifices into waste.
> @Hyperion, @babajees @Icarus @Secur @Armstrong @Aeronaut



Yes indeed , no operation 

_*July 15, 11:04am*Aerial bombing in the Shawal area of North Waziristan early on Wednesday leaves 35 militants dead, Express News reported quoting ISPR.The militants were killed while trying to flee._

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Spring Onion

Marwat Khan Lodhi said:


> NW already has already cantt like areas and there was a cadet college razmak. These cadet colleges are not for poor and have never been much helpful in boosting literacy rate in local area. Its civilian federal governament whose attention is required in FATA



Razmak is Not enough we need more cadet colleges and yes Razmak cadet college is helpful so will be increased ones. 

A perm cantt and cantt like areas are two different things.'



Secur said:


> Yes indeed , no operation
> 
> _*July 15, 11:04am*Aerial bombing in the Shawal area of North Waziristan early on Wednesday leaves 35 militants dead, Express News reported quoting ISPR.The militants were killed while trying to flee._


 

lolzz i was about to reply him but then saw your reply.

BTW is he monkey the luffy that nut case with changed name?



Marwat Khan Lodhi said:


> Source was provided, check my next post after that.
> PAKISTAN: The facts about the military operation in North Waziristan — Asian Human Rights Commission



you seems to be some confused case.

are you Marwat, Lodhi or a Khan ?  or having some identity crisis

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## W.11

Pak army should finish all kinds of talibans, both good talibans (on army's side for example mullah nazeer ahmed)) and bad talibans (against army)

i hope pak army will take off its support to all TTP factions and clean this mess once and for all


----------



## Counter-Errorist

save_ghenda said:


> @Aeronaut can you confirm captain Akash Rabbani is Sindhu? Because Sindhus of Sindhi origin surnames end in ANI.
> 
> ''Asim Bajwa said from January to mid of this year, a total of 190 innocent people were killed in terrorist incidents throughout the country.''
> 
> Can we get last year figure? Seem like big decrease overall?



Plenty of good details about him in this thread:
My Best Friend and Classmate Capt. Akash Rabbani Is Shaheed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

*Key TTP Commander Rashid Arrested*

Dawn reported on July 15 that security forces arrested senior Tehrik-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) commander Adnan Rashid in the Shakai valley, South Waziristan on July 11. Rashid had reportedly been injured and was apprehended while attempting to escape the operation in North Waziristan. After his arrest he was transported by helicopter to an unknown location. Rashid escaped from Bannu Jail on April 15, 2012, where he was behind bars and faced the death penalty for attacking former president Gen (retd.) Pervez Musharraf in 2003.[1]
*Zarb-e-Azb Operation*

On July 15, Director General of Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) Major General Asim Saleem Bajwa reiterated that the North Waziristan Offensive is going according to plan. According to Bajwa, the military has killed 447 militants and destroyed 88 hideouts. 26 soldiers have died to-date. Bajwa said that Pakistan Army soldiers killed militant TTP commander “Matiullah” on an undisclosed date during recent ground operations in Mir Ali. [2]
Since the beginning of Operation Zarb-e-Azb, the government has released Rs 8 billion ($81 million) towards the care of internally displaced persons (IDPs).[3]
*Targeted Operation in Bajaur Agency*

On July 15, political and military authorities decided to launch a “targeted operation” against militants in the Mamund sub-district of Bajaur Agency. In anticipation of the military operation, the political administration of Bajaur Agency called for residents of Mamund sub-district to evacuate by the morning of July 15. The evacuation included families from Nakhtar, Kitkot, Gohati and Mula Kallay. Residents are leaving Bajaur Agency through checkpoints at Sidiqabad, Kar and Umaray areas of Mamund. On July 15, a coalition of Bajaur’s political parties met with the area’s Political Agent and expressed apprehension about the decision to evacuate affected villages.[4]
 




Sharif...................................................................Shareef

whom do you trust?


----------



## Saifullah Sani

*Pakistan, U.S. reportedly launch airstrikes in escalating offensive*
*
Pakistani fighter jets and CIA drone aircraft pounded targets in North Waziristan on Wednesday, local officials reported, killing more than 50 suspected militants in separate attacks that reflected a widening military campaign in the restive tribal area.*

Pakistani security officials also said they had arrested a major militant leader convicted of a 2003 assassination attempt on former military ruler Pervez Musharraf. Adnan Rashid, an air force technician-turned-insurgent, was caught four days earlier after fleeing North Waziristan, according to local tribal leaders and intelligence sources who were not authorized to be quoted by name.

Rashid, who reportedly was arrested along with several associates in the Shakai area of neighboring South Waziristan, was a senior commander in the Pakistani Taliban, an insurgent group attempting to overthrow the Pakistani government. Originally arrested in 2004, he escaped in a prison break in 2012 and became head of the insurgent group’s efforts to free other prisoners.

The Pakistani Taliban did not immediately confirm the arrest.

His apparent capture came as local officials reported that the CIA had carried out its fifth drone strike in as many weeks in North Waziristan, killing at least 20 suspected militants in a pre-dawn attack in the Datta Khel area, near the border with Afghanistan. The U.S. routinely does not confirm such raids.

If confirmed, it was the deadliest drone attack in Pakistan this year as part of what is widely seen as an escalation in the U.S. campaign, which had been paused for six months before resuming in June. Four missiles were fired at a compound and one vehicle also was struck, officials said.

Security officials, who requested anonymity due to the sensitivity of the issue, said at least 12 Uzbek nationals were among the dead. It was not possible to verify the official reports because most of North Waziristan remains sealed off to journalists.

An apparent U.S. drone strike last week in Datta Khel reportedly killed between four and six militants. Other airstrikes since June 11 have targeted fighters with the Islamic Movement of Uzbekistan, an insurgent group that has claimed involvement in recent terror attacks in Pakistan, as well as the Haqqani Network, which is blamed for major attacks on U.S. forces in Afghanistan.

*Pakistan officially opposes the U.S. drone strikes, calling them a violation of its sovereignty. But the attacks have coincided with a monthlong Pakistani military offensive aimed at flushing insurgent groups out of North Waziristan.*

Pakistani fighter jets bombarded a group of insurgents fleeing the Shawal area of North Waziristan, killing 35, officials said.

Pakistani officials say that more than 400 militants have been killed in the operation, which has also forced 1 million people to flee their homes. Soldiers have cleared Miram Shah, the administrative headquarters of North Waziristan, and were focusing on the second-largest town, Mir Ali, according to official accounts.

But analysts and residents say that most militants fled North Waziristan before the offensive began, with many reportedly sneaking across the border into Afghanistan and contributing to worsening instability there. One of the deadliest bombings in Afghanistan since 2001 occurred Tuesday in Paktika province, which borders North Waziristan, when a truck bomb exploded in a busy market, killing scores of civilians.

Special correspondent Ali reported from Peshawar and special correspondent Sahi from Islamabad, Pakistan. Times staff writer Shashank Bengali in Mumbai, India, contributed to this report.

Pakistan, U.S. reportedly launch airstrikes in escalating offensive - LA Times


----------



## Secur

Spring Onion said:


> BTW is he monkey the luffy that nut case with changed name?



Yes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

Spring Onion said:


> Razmak is Not enough we need more cadet colleges and yes Razmak cadet college is helpful so will be increased ones.
> 
> A perm cantt and cantt like areas are two different things.'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lolzz i was about to reply him but then saw your reply.
> 
> BTW is he monkey the luffy that nut case with changed name?
> 
> 
> 
> you seems to be some confused case.
> 
> are you Marwat, Lodhi or a Khan ?  or having some identity crisis


Its you who is confused. A pashtun have usually middle names of khan. Marwat khan lodhi was an Afghan lord from lodhi tribe whose descendents are todays marwat tribesmen. All marwats are lohanis, and is one of the many branch of lodhi tribe. Other branches of lodhi are niazi, miankhel, kundi, dotani, suri, sherwani etc.
You are free and welcome to ask questions about pashtuns, their tribes , culture and history.


----------



## Kabira

Marwat Khan Lodhi said:


> Its you who is confused. A pashtun have usually middle names of khan. Marwat khan lodhi was an Afghan lord from lodhi tribe whose descendents are todays marwat tribesmen. All marwats are lohanis, and is one of the many branch of lodhi tribe. Other branches of lodhi are niazi, miankhel, kundi, dotani, suri, sherwani etc.
> You are free and welcome to ask questions about pashtuns, their tribes , culture and history.



Why you deny your Sindhi heritage?


----------



## TheNoob

Marwat Khan Lodhi said:


> Its you who is confused. A pashtun have usually middle names of khan. Marwat khan lodhi was an Afghan lord from lodhi tribe whose descendents are todays marwat tribesmen. All marwats are lohanis, and is one of the many branch of lodhi tribe. Other branches of lodhi are niazi, miankhel, kundi, dotani, suri, sherwani etc.
> You are free and welcome to ask questions about pashtuns, their tribes , culture and history.



Not to be racist.
But you sure have issues with someone dealing with your "brothers"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## razgriz19

babajees said:


> thank you. was that difficult? I hope our army also gets some b@lls and starts saying the truth!



Why are you in the US, if you hate them so much?
or did TTP pay you to come here to troll?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheNoob

Guys, sorry to ask this again after a while.
But, What was the info for donating money to IDP's?


----------



## TheFlyingPretzel

TheNoob said:


> Guys, sorry to ask this again after a while.
> But, What was the info for donating money to IDP's?



*Pakistan Army:*

*Karachi & Hyderabad:* Collection points at COD Karachi, DHA Golf club, Malir Cantt gate.

At Hyderabad and Pano Aqil, donation collection points have been established at respective cantonment gates. Contact numbers for further details are 03212532699, 03006420542, and 03213789526.

*Lahore:* Collection points at Fortress Stadium Lahore, Masjid Chowk E-Block DHA Phase I, Beacon House School Z Block DHA Phase 3, Wateen Chowk DHA Phase5. More details can be obtained from following contacts 042-66993281, 042-37017375, 03216812531, 111-929-909, 0494-310005 ( Chonia Cantt).

Donation can also be deposited in Askari Bank Limited GHQ Branch Account no- 0028-010121825-8

*Punjab Government ‘Chief Minister’s Relief Fund’:*

Account title: Chief Minister’s Relief Fund

Bank of Punjab Civil Secretariat Branch Lahore

Account no: CD 0047310002 Branch Code 0008

*Imran Khan Foundation:*

Bank: Muslim Commercial Bank MCB Ltd.

Account Title: Imran Khan Foundation

Account No: 0527-2203-9100-2952

Swift Code: MUCBPKKA

Branch: PIA Society Branch,Lahore

Branch Code:1522

*IDP Control Room setup by KPK Government:*

IDPs Control Room established by Chief Secretary #KP Relative staff available on 091-9213845, 9213959, 5274625, 5274339 & Fax 091-9212059

Awami National Party’s National Youth Organisation

Account no: 02197900507303

HBL Bank Road Mardan

Branch Code 0219

*National Disaster Management Authority (NDMA):*

Local Currency Account (PAK Rupees): Account #000294-2 Branch Code:1732 Branch Name:National Bank of Pakistan, Prime Minister’s Secretariat Branch, Islamabad – Pakistan Swift Code:NBPAPKKA02i

Foreign Currencies Account (US Dollar): Account #9901526 Branch Code:0341 Branch Name:National Bank of Pakistan, Main Civic Centre Branch, Islamabad – Pakistan Swift Code : NBPAPKKA02i

*Akhuwat Organisation 

Akhuwat - Journey of Hope*

Account no: 0222-0100172932 Mezan Bank Ltd

Or you can send your crossed cheque at Akhuwat head Office 19- Civic Centre, Sector A-II Township Lahore

*Al Khidmat Foundation:*

Donate Now | Al-Khidmat Foundation Punjab

Account Title:Al-Khidmat Foundation Punjab

Currency: PakRupees

Account No:0315739091003005

Bank Name:Muslim Commercial Bank MCB Moon Market

Branch Name:Allama Iqbal Town, Lahore

BranchCode: 1354

*Pakistan Youth Alliance (PYA):*

Pakistan Youth Alliance's Photos - Pakistan Youth Alliance | Facebook

For Volunteering and donations, contact 03465357271

Swift Code: SMBLPKKA

Account no: 20311-122-720

Complete account no for 1 link & International transfers: 01-04-18-20311-714-122720

Account title: Pakistan Youth Alliance

Summit Bank Blue Area Islamabad Pakistan
*
Khidmat E Khalq Foundation*

Muslim Commercial Bank, Nawaz Court ,Water-pump Branch

Account number 0431390931000816

Branch code # 0073

Swift code # PK84mucb0431390931000816.

For Other Donations and Queries.

KHIDMAT-E-KHALQ FOUNDATION (KKF)

ST-7, Block-14, Federal B Area, Karachi

UAN: 92 21 111-222-553

HELP LINE NO : 1090

Fax: 92 21 36323839


Please double check the details, particularly the account numbers, ideally by placing a call to the concerned authority on the numbers provided. Thanks. Pakistan Zindabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

Group under bahawal khan aka salahudin ayubi of Wana, of late mullah nazir, was involved in helping pak army in arresting adnan rasheed. TTP has distributed pamphlets, vowing to seek revenge from waziri taliban of SW after eid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

File Photo of Capt Akash Rabbani (Shaheed) from Special Service Group


----------



## TheNoob

babajees said:


> Where did I say I hate the US? I just hate the hypocrisy and the lies,be it Israel,USA, TTP or Pakistan! There is no difference amongst them but that of power and money.
> 
> 
> 
> Why is everyone "shaheed"
> 
> _TTP kabhi shaheed, Benazir bhi shaheed. Zia bhi shaheed. Hindu bhi Shaheed? See.. another example of hypocrisy..
> He died for his country,no doubt..But please tell me where in Quran it says hindus will go to heaven if they die for the country?_
> 
> EDIT: On second thought,My question may be wrong as he may be a muslim.. sorry for that.. but posted it because many people will have this question so its good someone clears it
> 
> According to what I've read/heard, only "muslims" can become "shaheed" so if Capt Akash was muslim, yes, he can attain "shahadat"
> but if he was hindu, he sacrificed his life for our country! but still, technically he can't be "shaheed"



Muslim or not.
He wasn't hostile towards anyone.
He fought for a good cause.
He fought for the safety of Muslims of Pakistan.
So, yes.
Heaven is for kind people not just muslims e.e

Dont explain what hypocrisy is when you yourself are throwing it around.

And no one here said any TTP "Shaheed" :v TTP Shahadat is a straight way to hell.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

Does anyone know which patriotic song is playing in news item?


NVM, found it

New Pak Army song- The best patriotic song of 2014


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

TheNoob said:


> Muslim or not.
> He wasn't hostile towards anyone.
> He fought for a good cause.
> He fought for the safety of Muslims of Pakistan.
> So, yes.
> Heaven is for kind people not just muslims e.e
> 
> Dont explain what hypocrisy is when you yourself are throwing it around.
> 
> And no one here said any TTP "Shaheed" :v TTP Shahadat is a straight way to hell.


When you have no proper knowledge of islam, then dont issue fatwas. Do you want to know if hindus and other non-muslims after arrival of islam can go to jannat? Search about the case of abu talib, your answer lies there. 
P.S: As it is not religous discussion and forum, so dont quote me on this topic further, just do the search


----------



## notorious_eagle

Marwat Khan Lodhi said:


> Group under bahawal khan aka salahudin ayubi of Wana, of late mullah nazir, was involved in helping pak army in arresting adnan rasheed. *TTP has distributed pamphlets, vowing to seek revenge from waziri taliban of SW after eid*.



Let them come. In fact wait, we will come to them. We will find these Kaafir Khwarji fu**s and skin them alive.

On a side note, you have my deepest sympathies that your emir has been captured.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bratva

Marwat Khan Lodhi said:


> Group under bahawal khan aka salahudin ayubi of Wana, of late mullah nazir, was involved in helping pak army in arresting adnan rasheed. TTP has distributed pamphlets, vowing to seek revenge from waziri taliban of SW after eid.



Your prediction that Mullah nazir group would turn against PAK army after drone strike proved false


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

notorious_eagle said:


> Let them come. In fact wait, we will come to them. We will find these Kaafir Khwarji fu**s and skin them alive.
> 
> On a side note, you have my deepest sympathies that your emir has been captured.


Adnan rashid? He is not my emir. You are my emir


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

Bratva said:


> Your prediction that Mullah nazir group would turn against PAK army after drone strike proved false


Nope. Bahawal khan/late mullah nazir group is tied with haqqani network and gul bahadur. Pakistan army didnt target haqqani group (they were shifted to kurram agency). With gul bahadur, pak army came to an understanding and he announced that he wont fight against pak army.
Now you must be wondering why TTP and Wana-based taliban have bad relations?. The reason is (1) uzbeks (2) suicide attack attempt from TTP on mullah nazir (3) no mehsuds are allowed in wana (4) historical enmity betweem ahmadzai wazirs and mehsuds.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jaggu

Devil Soul said:


> File Photo of Capt Akash Rabbani (Shaheed) from Special Service Group



He looks very young. How old was he?


----------



## INDIC

farhan_9909 said:


>



Is it Miranshah, seems the city is totally destroyed.


----------



## Bratva

INDIC said:


> Is it Miranshah, seems the city is totally destroyed.



When you can't diffuse IED's planted in every house and can't diffuse them individually, unfortunately this what has to be done



Jaggu said:


> He looks very young. How old was he?



25-28. Killed by sniper during clearing operation in Mir Ali


----------



## FaujHistorian

INDIC said:


> Is it Miranshah, seems the city is totally destroyed.



Nahin yaar. 

city is OK. These are small sections that were taken over by Qaida and Talib goons. 

Watch the full videos of journalists touring the area. you will know the overall scope.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

*U.S. Drone Strikes*

A U.S. drone on July 16 fired on a compound and killed at least 18 suspected militants in the Saidgai area of Datta Khel sub-district, North Waziristan Agency. The Express Tribune reported that the strike targeted a house and a vehicle, killing 20 militants and injuring five militants. According to a senior intelligence official, the strikes targeted a compound being used by foreign militants.[1] 
*North Waziristan Operation*

On July 16, in the Shawal Valley, North Waziristan, Pakistan Air Force (PAF) airstrikes killed at least 35 militants attempting to flee into South Waziristan.[2] 
Pakistan Army spokesman General Asim Saleem Bajwa told reporters in Lahore on July 15 that the Army launched ground operations against militants in Mir Ali on July 14.[3] 
A total of five soldiers and eleven militants were killed in two separate clashes between Pakistan Army soldiers and militants in and around Mir Ali on July 15. On the evening of July 15, fighting between militants and Pakistani military forces in Mir Ali killed four militants and two soldiers including an army captain. Two additional soldiers were injured in the evening clashes. During the day of July 15, three soldiers and seven militants were killed in a firefight in Fateh Khel area near Mir Ali.[4]
On July 16, Chief of Army Staff General Raheel Sharif met with Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif to discuss the ongoing Operation Zarb-e-Azb.[5]
*Bajaur Operation*

On July 15, Mamund tribesmen met and decided to form a local militia to support the Pakistan Army military operation targeting militants in Mamund sub-district, Bajaur Agency. On July 16, Mamund tribesmen assisted the district administration in targeting militant hideouts and reportedly set fire to several militant houses, killing two suspected militants and injuring six. The tribesmen formed the militia after Bajaur Agency authorities demanded they hand over the militants responsible for the July 12 attack in Ghakki pass, Bajaur. Bajaur Agency political and military authorities had reportedly threatened on July 15 to launch a targeted military operation if the tribesmen did not comply with their requests. According to sources in the Bajaur administration, security forces and the administration had finalized plans to launch an operation in Mamund sub-district. On July 16, a tribal council met with security officials to persuade them to cancel their previous decision to launch the operation. During the meeting, tribesmen led by National Assembly member Bismillah Khan agreed to establish the Mamund Peace Committee to patrol Mamund and the surrounding areas and to secure the Pak-Afghan border in Mamund, Bajaur Agency. The Committee promised to revive former peace militias and take action against those granting militants safe haven. In exchange, the tribal leaders secured the right of their respective tribespeople to return to their homes.[6] 
At least 25,000 people from Mamund sub-district left their homes on July 15 in anticipation of a targeted military operation against militants in Mamund sub-district, Bajaur Agency. Dawn reported that the Mamund political administration refused to provide any assistance to the internally displaced persons (IDPs) as of July 16. According to The News, the people of Loy Mamund were allowed to return to their homes after talks between tribesmen and security officials on July 16.[7]
*Capture of TTP Commander Rashid*

On July 16, the Tehrik-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) confirmed the July 11 arrest of TTP Commander Adnan Rashid in the Shakai area of South Waziristan. The TTP accused the Mullah Nazir militant group of leaking Rashid’s whereabouts to Pakistani security forces which led to his arrest. Geo News reported on July 16 that the TTP released pamphlets in South Waziristan promising to exact vengeance on the Mullah Nazir group. In the same raid in which Rashid was arrested, security forces also reportedly captured an al Qaeda commander known as Mufti Zubair Marwat and two guards. Mufti Zubair Marwat is the brother of Mufti Sajjad Marwat, an al Qaeda spokesman in Afghanistan and Pakistan. [8]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DV RULES

fatman17 said:


> View attachment 38809


old map of operation Rahe Nijaat


----------



## Spring Onion

Marwat Khan Lodhi said:


> Its you who is confused. A pashtun have usually middle names of khan. Marwat khan lodhi was an Afghan lord from lodhi tribe whose descendents are todays marwat tribesmen. All marwats are lohanis, and is one of the many branch of lodhi tribe. Other branches of lodhi are niazi, miankhel, kundi, dotani, suri, sherwani etc.
> You are free and welcome to ask questions about pashtuns, their tribes , culture and history.




 Monkey the Luffy. NVM you are not worth asking any such question neither authentic 

carry on shaming yourself. ahhhh there wont be any operation in shawal says the monkey

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Icewolf

Pakistani security forces on Wednesday announced the capture of a key Taliban commander linked to a 2003 assassination attempt on former President Pervez Musharraf, as an alleged U.S. drone strike killed 15 suspected rebels near the country's border with Afghanistan.

Adnan Rashid, a former air force officer turned rebel, was arrested during a raid last Friday on a rebel hideout in Pakistan's troubled northwestern tribal region, following a tip from local sources, two intelligence officials told The Associated Press.

The troops raided a home in the town of Shakai in the South Waziristan tribal region, bordering Afghanistan. Three associates of Rashid were also captured and were being questioned at an undisclosed location, the officials said.

Rashid was hiding at the home after fleeing from North Waziristan, where the military in June launched a much-awaited operation against rebels, the officials said.

The Pakistani army has not confirmed the arrest, which marks the first major capture in the operation.

In 2003, a suicide bomber tried to ram Musharraf's vehicle near Islamabad. Rashid was later convicted over the assassination attempt and imprisoned, but he escaped during a jailbreak orchestrated by the Pakistani Taliban in 2012.

Drone strikes

Also Wednesday, a drone believed to belong to the U.S. military fired four missiles in the town of Datta Khel in North Waziristan, killing at least 15 suspected rebels, two other Pakistani officials told the AP. The identities and nationalities of the slain men were not immediately known.

All officials spoke on condition of anonymity because they were not authorized to talk to the media.

However, Foreign Ministry spokeswoman Tasnim Aslam told Reuters the Pakistani military had no confirmation there had been a U.S. drone strike.

Pakistan publicly condemns U.S. drone strikes, saying they often kill civilians and are a violation of sovereignty. But some officials, including the country’s former president, have said the military secretly approves them.

Uncertainty over the source of the drone strike underlines the difficulty in getting reliable information about military operations along the border.

The area is largely sealed off to outsiders, and the U.S. does not provide information about its drone attacks. The Pakistani military is also often reluctant to give details of its operations.

Hours after the strike in Datta Khel, the Pakistani military carried out fresh airstrikes in the Shawal valley in North Waziristan, killing 35 suspected rebels. In a statement, the military said the airstrikes were launched to target "fleeing terrorists."

The military says it has killed more than 450 rebels so far in North Waziristan, while it has lost more than two dozen soldiers. Over 800,000 people have fled the area before and after the start of the operations there, which the military says are aimed at "eliminating terrorists and their hideouts."


----------



## Icewolf

Adnan Rasheed Captured


----------



## imran_punjabi

My favorite song


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Icewolf said:


> Adnan Rasheed Captured


that was some time ago I think 2 days

it was a covert ops.. our men stacked him and then picked him up and took him away in the copter



INDIC said:


> Is it Miranshah, seems the city is totally destroyed.


this time taliban took over the shops and bazars .. its that part of the town where they used to be and where they were targeted


----------



## Kabira

Irfan Baloch said:


> that was some time ago I think 2 days
> 
> it was a covert ops.. our men stacked him and then picked him up and took him away in the copter



What will happen to him this time around? Another trial and jail time?


----------



## Irfan Baloch

save_ghenda said:


> What will happen to him this time around? Another trial and jail time?


yes 
if the remnants of Ch Iftikhar like Justice Jawad Khawaja have it their way then he will get VIIP treatment in jail along with the access to mobile phone. he is the apple of the eye of both the judiciary and Nawaz league because he tried to kill their common enemy Musharraf


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

ISPR has confirmed arrest of adnan rasheed?


----------



## Kabira

Marwat Khan Lodhi said:


> ISPR has confirmed arrest of adnan rasheed?



You your self confirmed it in last page, with your sources on the ground.


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

save_ghenda said:


> You your self confirmed it in last page, with your sources on the ground.


I know but i am wondering why ISPR is not confirming it?.


----------



## blain2

For the simple reason that if they disclose they are holding him then one of the TTP admirers will get a case lodged to produce him in courts where our inefficient police and judiciary will free him again.

Plausible deniability for the military concerning TTP elements is essential in this campaign after having learned the hard way in the past.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Victory

negro_napakArmy said:


> fucking negroid napak army back stabbing not just Pashtuns but all the Pakistanis! These mother fucking negro traitors would pay the price for crimes against Pashtuns! Pashtuns would never forget these bhangis of british raj now serving American embassy!! You fucking traitors to Pakistanis masses! Jis thali mein khaya ussi mein chaid kiya!
> 
> Kanjer Army can't move to Kashmir and yet invades its own people? You fuckign disgrace to human race negroids!
> 
> This negroid secular atheist army is sending shia, mirzai, secularists and support negro muhajir mother fuckers to fight Pashtuns but when the Pashtuns are going to hit back these negros gonna cry!! And Pakistanis would enjoy these mother fuckers getting butchered!!
> 
> Ask General Kanjer Raheel or Musharraf...how many angraiz used to gang **** his daughters??/ you fucking negroid traitors!


Negro?


----------



## TheNoob

Victory said:


> Negro?



dont mind him.
obvious troll. (Post count lel)

Plus.
if he is serious.
Man the ignorance that guy has will put humanity to shame....


----------



## Menace2Society

TTP supporter, trace his IP and bag him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Mrc

This guy is obviously obsessed with N word......

He needs help....please ignore him


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

Afghan taliban are claiming that pakistani taliban, who arrived in large numbers in Afghanistan due to op in NW, are helping them in their operations all over the country.
Kabul Airport Attack Comes as Pakistani Fighters Join Afghan Taliban - The Daily Beast


----------



## Devil Soul

*خیبرایجنسی: غنڈی میں سیکیورٹی چیک پوسٹ پرشدت پسندوں کا حملہ،سیکیورٹی ذرائع*

*خیبرایجنسی: حملےمیں5ایف سی اہلکارشہید،6زخمی،سیکیورٹی ذرائع*


----------



## farhan_9909

Devil Soul said:


> *خیبرایجنسی: غنڈی میں سیکیورٹی چیک پوسٹ پرشدت پسندوں کا حملہ،سیکیورٹی ذرائع*
> 
> *خیبرایجنسی: حملےمیں5ایف سی اہلکارشہید،6زخمی،سیکیورٹی ذرائع*



Cross border attacks are increasing.


----------



## In arduis fidelis

Marwat Khan Lodhi said:


> Afghan taliban are claiming that pakistani taliban, who arrived in large numbers in Afghanistan due to op in NW, are helping them in their operations all over the country.


Pakistan told them to seal the border now its their mistake.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

farhan_9909 said:


> Cross border attacks are increasing.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/489841314653929472

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kabira

Marwat Khan Lodhi said:


> Afghan taliban are claiming that pakistani taliban, who arrived in large numbers in Afghanistan due to op in NW, are helping them in their operations all over the country.
> Kabul Airport Attack Comes as Pakistani Fighters Join Afghan Taliban - The Daily Beast



You can't really blame Pakistan for that can you? Anyway that sucide attack which killed 90+ people at once sure seemed to be work of harami taliban. Afgham taliban will be happy to have them.


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

save_ghenda said:


> You can't really blame Pakistan for that can you? Anyway that sucide attack which killed 90+ people at once sure seemed to be work of harami taliban. Afgham taliban will be happy to have them.


That was work of haqqani network. Shame on them
No one believed me here when i said that kunar and nuristan are in control of afghan taliban and they are the ones who have given sanctuaries to TTP. People like @Irfan Baloch and zahid hamid were doing propaganda that afghan taliban are against TTP and that TTP is provided sanctuaries in two provinces by Afghan governament.


----------



## fatman17

ex-Jordanian Cobras in action.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iPhone

3rd American drone strike today in a single month and with those, the Pak govt's deniability. What's going on? Are drone attacks back?


----------



## Bratva

iPhone said:


> 3rd American drone strike today in a single month and with those, the Pak govt's deniability. What's going on? Are drone attacks back?



More interesting is, who is leaking drone attacks news to media? Since there are no local in datta khel


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

fatman17 said:


> View attachment 39175
> 
> ex-Jordanian Cobras in action.
> 
> View attachment 39176
> 
> 
> View attachment 39177



These are from oooold operations not Zarb e Azab..


for you:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

Bratva said:


> More interesting is, who is leaking drone attacks news to media? Since there are no local in datta khel


Gul bahadur and his men are still there, so are a portion of civilian population.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

*North Waziristan Offensive*

On July 17, the Wall Street Journal reported that many members of the Haqqani Network escaped from North Waziristan prior to the start of operations there through Thal, in neighboring Hangu district, or across the international border into Afghanistan. So far, Pakistani forces have targeted the Tehrik-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP), Central Asian and Arab militants, but the report alleges that the government is deliberately avoiding targeted the Haqqanis. By not going after the Haqqani Network, Pakistan stands to lose future aid money from the U.S. A spokesman for the Afghan minister of interior, Sediq Seddiqi said that Afghanistan does not believe the North Waziristan operation will have any impact on the Haqqani network or the Afghan Taliban.[1]
By July 18, approximately one million people have been displaced by the North Waziristan offensive. 80 percent of the Internally Displaced Persons (IDPs) have registered in Bannu while the other 20 percent have spread to Afghanistan and across other parts of Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa, such as Dera Ismael Khan, Lakki Marwat, and Kohat.[2]
On July 18, Dawn reported that the Food and Agriculture Organization (FAO) of the UN will provide support for IDPs from North Waziristan.[3]
*Jamrud Checkpoint Attack*

More than 12 “heavily armed” militants attacked an FC checkpoint in Jamrud early on July 18, initiating a firefight between security personnel and militants that left at least eight security personnel dead and three injured. According to Dawn, security forces claimed to have killed a number of militants but could not verify the exact number. The attack occurred in the Gundi area of Jamrud district, Khyber Agency. According to The Express Tribune, security personnel failed to identify the attackers but security forces killed four militants and arrested three in the attack. Senior military officials told Reuters that the militants besieged the checkpoint with rocket-propelled grenades before they overran it and ransacked it.[4]
*Bajaur Operation*

On July 17, tribesmen from the Loe Mamund and Warh Mamund tribes of Mamund sub-district, Bajaur Agency, as well as tribal members of local anti-Taliban committees, attended a jirga to establish the Mamund local militia. The militia will be comprised of at least two family members between the ages of 20 and 55 from every Loe and Warh Mamund household. The jirga decided to set up new posts along the Afghan-Pakistan border and to investigate suspicious activities in the region. After the militia’s formation, volunteers torched nine houses belonging to suspected militants in Kitkoot, Nakhtar, Erab, Ghoati, Zarri, and Ghakhai.[5]
*Lahore Operation*

More details have emerged regarding the security forces’ raid on a militant safe house outside Lahore early on July 17. Security forces have determined that the militants engaged in the raid were between 20- and 25-years-old and were members of the “‘Tafseeri Group,’ a little known Islamist group.” One of the militants has been identified as Ahsan Mehboob, who reportedly has links to al Qaeda. The militants were allegedly planning an attack on Nawaz Sharif’s residence.[6]
*Militancy*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Tariq's Prayer

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat

fatman17 said:


> View attachment 39276
> 
> 
> View attachment 39277
> 
> Tariq's Prayer



Haven't seen those howitzers before, what are they?


----------



## fatman17

Aeronaut said:


> Haven't seen those howitzers before, what are they?


 
Russian D-30 Howitzer chinese version (type 56?)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheNoob

iPhone said:


> 3rd American drone strike today in a single month and with those, the Pak govt's deniability. What's going on? Are drone attacks back?



i believe the west is with us with drone support ;S


----------



## Side-Winder

Terrorist Training Centre Busted

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## dilpakistani

TheNoob said:


> i believe the west is with us with drone support ;S


well i guess civilian population is out so it is terrorist hunting season.... whoever they kill will reduce our work

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Side-Winder

Cool

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## imran_punjabi

for non urdu reader: After Miranshah, Boya and Degaan also cleared. These areas were also the hub of foreign and local terrorists. also 4 terrorists were killed in last night encounter with them. Home to home search going on in Mir Ali.


----------



## Kabira

More sucess

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Best wishes to Pakistan's armed forces, take out all those scumbags.

Can some one please write a brief on the operation till now? What objectives are achieved? How much does it take to drive out all the terrorists from NWA?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Metanoia

Serpentine said:


> Best wishes to Pakistan's armed forces, take out all those scumbags.
> 
> Can some one please write a brief on the operation till now? What objectives are achieved? How much does it take to drive out all the terrorists from NWA?



Typically such operations are conducted to cripple the command structure and the infrastructure of the terrorists...and then overall deny them the area to operate. This is the main goal and it is achieved as such.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ray_of_Hope

Serpentine said:


> Best wishes to Pakistan's armed forces, take out all those scumbags.
> 
> Can some one please write a brief on the operation till now? What objectives are achieved? How much does it take to drive out all the terrorists from NWA?


Check at wikipedia


----------



## senses

Any info about the tanks being used in this operation ?


----------



## Ray_of_Hope

senses said:


> Any info about the tanks being used in this operation ?


I think PA is using type 56 tanks and al zarrars


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

Serpentine said:


> Best wishes to Pakistan's armed forces, take out all those scumbags.
> 
> Can some one please write a brief on the operation till now? What objectives are achieved? How much does it take to drive out all the terrorists from NWA?


Basically most of the suicide bombers for Pakistan and Afghanistan (TTP and Haqqani network) were traced to north waziristan. The central headquarters of both haqqani network and TTP were there.



Serpentine said:


> Best wishes to Pakistan's armed forces, take out all those scumbags.
> 
> Can some one please write a brief on the operation till now? What objectives are achieved? How much does it take to drive out all the terrorists from NWA?


Basically most of the suicide bombers for Pakistan and Afghanistan (TTP and Haqqani network) were traced to north waziristan. The central headquarters of both haqqani network and TTP were there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VelocuR

*Zarb-i-Azb: Two more militant strongholds cleared in NWA*
By Dawn.com

Updated about 10 hours ago







*ISLAMABAD: After Miramshah, two important villages of North Waziristan Boya and Degan, which were known to be strongholds of local and foreign militants, have been cleared by Pakistani armed forces.*

“Consolidation of Boya and Degan is in progress,” said a press release issued by the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) on Saturday.

This information, however, could not be independently verified.

Terrorists are being eliminated and dislodged from their bases in North Waziristan as the operation progresses as per plan, said the statement.

The press release said that house to house search in Mussaki, Hurmez and Mirali Bazar was being carried out by integrated group of forces.

Terrorists holed up inside Mirali and surrounding areas have been firing rockets and mortars and using heavy machine guns and sniper rifles, said the statement, adding that four terrorists were killed during an exchange of fire last night.

According to ISPR, 12 IEDs were neutralised last night alone, while an IED making factory, huge cache of arms and ammunition and foreign currency were also recovered.

Corps Commander Lieutenant General Khalid Rabbani also visited Mirali, Boya and Degan areas of North Waziristan Agency earlier today and met with the Army troops.

*Relief work*
Meanwhile, distribution of relief items for IDPs continues at Bannu, D I Khan and Tank. 1,33,002 ration packs have been distributed so far. The statement said that 1639 tons of rations has been collected so far at 59 relief donations points established by Pakistan Army across the country and transported to Bannu.

It said about 30,000 patients have been treated at the Field Medical Hospital established at Khalifa Gul Nawaz Hospital Bannu by the Army.

About 16,060 cattle have also been provided veterinary treatment, while 40,278 cattle and 5,66,393 poultry have been vaccinated.

Nearly a million people have fled the offensive in North Waziristan, which is aimed at wiping out longstanding militant strongholds in the area, which borders Afghanistan.

Tens of thousands of families have left for the town of Bannu, close to North Waziristan, while hundreds more have moved further afield to the towns of Lakki Marwat, Karak and Dera Ismail Khan since the Operation Zarb-i-Azb began in mid-June.

-------------------------------------
*Drone kills 15 Punjabi Taliban, Uzbeks*

*

*
By Bureau Report
Published about 4 hours ago

PESHAWAR: The army said on Saturday that it had begun consolidating its control of Boya and Degan after clearing the two villages in North Waziristan of local and foreign militants.

The Inter Services Public Relations said in a statement that “consolidation of Boya and Degan is in progress”.

Boya and Degan, once militant redoubts, lie 30km to the west of Miramshah, North Waziristan’s headquarters.

Corps Commander Lt Gen Khalid Rabbani visited Mirali, Boya and Degan on Saturday and met troops busy in the operation, the ISPR said.

The visit coincided with a US drone strike in Dattakhel, 45km west of Miramshah, that killed 15 militants, a number of them said to be Punjabi Taliban.

*Control of Boya, Degan being consolidated*
Locals said the drone fired four missiles into a compound in Ismailkhel village in Macha Madakhel at 2am, killing 15 militants, 10 of them from Punjab, while five were Uzbeks affiliated with the Islamic Movement of Uzbekistan. The area is just three kilometres from the Pak-Afghan border.

But a security official said that six missiles were fired at the compound, which also hit two vehicle-borne IEDs. Most of those killed were Punjabi Taliban, he added.

‘REAL CHALLENGE’: According to locals, the “real challenge” for the ground offensive would begin beyond the militant-infested Dattakhel, which has seen four drone strikes since the launch of Operation Zarb-i-Azb on June 15, including the one on Saturday.

Locals said most of the militants had fled to the thickly-forested, mountainous Shawal Valley before the military operation. “Some of them might still be hiding here and there, but most have melted away,” one resident said.

After consolidation, the military plans to move towards Dattakhel. The area cleared so far was under the control of militant commander Hafiz Gul Bahadur, who once had a peace agreement with the government. No one knows where he is now, but some security officials say he has taken refuge in Ghariom, on the boundary with South Waziristan.

It is after Dattakhel, local residents warn, when the real challenge to the military would come from militants holding out in Madakhel, Alwara Mandi and all the way up to Shawal Valley. “It’s not going to be easy,” one villager cautioned. So far the military has been relying on F-16s to knock out hideouts in Shawal.

The military said soldiers were carrying out house-to-house search in Mussaki, Hurmaz and Mirali bazaar in what once was a militant hotbed. “Terrorists holed up inside Mirali and surrounding areas have been carrying out attacks by firing rockets, mortars and heavy machineguns,” it said.

It claimed to have killed four militants in exchange of fire in Mirali on Friday night and having neutralised 12 improvised explosive devices (IEDs) and discovered a bomb-manufacturing factory, huge cache of arms and ammunition and foreign currency.

_Published in Dawn, July 20th , 2014_

_-----------------------------------------_


_*Pakistan condemns US drone strike *






By The Newspaper's Staff Reporter
Published about 4 hours ago
*ISLAMABAD: Pakistan has condemned the US drone strike near Miramshah in North Waziristan in which several people were killed on Saturday.*

“Pakistan regards such strikes as a violation of its sovereignty and territorial integrity. As has been made clear on earlier occasions also, these strikes have a negative impact on the government’s efforts to bring peace and stability in Pakistan and the region,” the ministry of foreign affairs said in a statement.

This was the second drone attack in the area this week.

*Drone strike kills eight suspected militants in North Waziristan*

Foreign Office spokesperson Tasnim Aslam had refused to comment on an impression that the US strikes had a tacit approval of Pakistan, saying the country’s position on the issue was very clear.

Pakistan keeps on protesting against US drone strikes which have been targeting militants in its tribal areas close to the border with Afghanistan since 2004, terming them a violation of its sovereignty. The country has said on many occasions that these strikes have a negative impact on its efforts to bring peace to the region.

The US had suspended drone strikes for around six months when Pakistan was pursuing peace talks with the outlawed Tehreek-i-Taliban Pakistan but resumed the attacks last month after the dialogue remained inconclusive.

Published in Dawn, July 20th, 2014
_

Why condemning drones attacks?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

RaptorRX707 said:


> *Zarb-i-Azb: Two more militant strongholds cleared in NWA*
> By Dawn.com
> 
> Updated about 10 hours ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ISLAMABAD: After Miramshah, two important villages of North Waziristan Boya and Degan, which were known to be strongholds of local and foreign militants, have been cleared by Pakistani armed forces.*
> 
> “Consolidation of Boya and Degan is in progress,” said a press release issued by the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) on Saturday.
> 
> This information, however, could not be independently verified.
> 
> Terrorists are being eliminated and dislodged from their bases in North Waziristan as the operation progresses as per plan, said the statement.
> 
> The press release said that house to house search in Mussaki, Hurmez and Mirali Bazar was being carried out by integrated group of forces.
> 
> Terrorists holed up inside Mirali and surrounding areas have been firing rockets and mortars and using heavy machine guns and sniper rifles, said the statement, adding that four terrorists were killed during an exchange of fire last night.
> 
> According to ISPR, 12 IEDs were neutralised last night alone, while an IED making factory, huge cache of arms and ammunition and foreign currency were also recovered.
> 
> Corps Commander Lieutenant General Khalid Rabbani also visited Mirali, Boya and Degan areas of North Waziristan Agency earlier today and met with the Army troops.
> 
> *Relief work*
> Meanwhile, distribution of relief items for IDPs continues at Bannu, D I Khan and Tank. 1,33,002 ration packs have been distributed so far. The statement said that 1639 tons of rations has been collected so far at 59 relief donations points established by Pakistan Army across the country and transported to Bannu.
> 
> It said about 30,000 patients have been treated at the Field Medical Hospital established at Khalifa Gul Nawaz Hospital Bannu by the Army.
> 
> About 16,060 cattle have also been provided veterinary treatment, while 40,278 cattle and 5,66,393 poultry have been vaccinated.
> 
> Nearly a million people have fled the offensive in North Waziristan, which is aimed at wiping out longstanding militant strongholds in the area, which borders Afghanistan.
> 
> Tens of thousands of families have left for the town of Bannu, close to North Waziristan, while hundreds more have moved further afield to the towns of Lakki Marwat, Karak and Dera Ismail Khan since the Operation Zarb-i-Azb began in mid-June.
> 
> *Drone kills 15 Punjabi Taliban, Uzbeks*
> 
> *
> 
> *
> By Bureau Report
> Published about 4 hours ago
> 
> PESHAWAR: The army said on Saturday that it had begun consolidating its control of Boya and Degan after clearing the two villages in North Waziristan of local and foreign militants.
> 
> The Inter Services Public Relations said in a statement that “consolidation of Boya and Degan is in progress”.
> 
> Boya and Degan, once militant redoubts, lie 30km to the west of Miramshah, North Waziristan’s headquarters.
> 
> Corps Commander Lt Gen Khalid Rabbani visited Mirali, Boya and Degan on Saturday and met troops busy in the operation, the ISPR said.
> 
> The visit coincided with a US drone strike in Dattakhel, 45km west of Miramshah, that killed 15 militants, a number of them said to be Punjabi Taliban.
> 
> *Control of Boya, Degan being consolidated*
> Locals said the drone fired four missiles into a compound in Ismailkhel village in Macha Madakhel at 2am, killing 15 militants, 10 of them from Punjab, while five were Uzbeks affiliated with the Islamic Movement of Uzbekistan. The area is just three kilometres from the Pak-Afghan border.
> 
> But a security official said that six missiles were fired at the compound, which also hit two vehicle-borne IEDs. Most of those killed were Punjabi Taliban, he added.
> 
> ‘REAL CHALLENGE’: According to locals, the “real challenge” for the ground offensive would begin beyond the militant-infested Dattakhel, which has seen four drone strikes since the launch of Operation Zarb-i-Azb on June 15, including the one on Saturday.
> 
> Locals said most of the militants had fled to the thickly-forested, mountainous Shawal Valley before the military operation. “Some of them might still be hiding here and there, but most have melted away,” one resident said.
> 
> After consolidation, the military plans to move towards Dattakhel. The area cleared so far was under the control of militant commander Hafiz Gul Bahadur, who once had a peace agreement with the government. No one knows where he is now, but some security officials say he has taken refuge in Ghariom, on the boundary with South Waziristan.
> 
> It is after Dattakhel, local residents warn, when the real challenge to the military would come from militants holding out in Madakhel, Alwara Mandi and all the way up to Shawal Valley. “It’s not going to be easy,” one villager cautioned. So far the military has been relying on F-16s to knock out hideouts in Shawal.
> 
> The military said soldiers were carrying out house-to-house search in Mussaki, Hurmaz and Mirali bazaar in what once was a militant hotbed. “Terrorists holed up inside Mirali and surrounding areas have been carrying out attacks by firing rockets, mortars and heavy machineguns,” it said.
> 
> It claimed to have killed four militants in exchange of fire in Mirali on Friday night and having neutralised 12 improvised explosive devices (IEDs) and discovered a bomb-manufacturing factory, huge cache of arms and ammunition and foreign currency.
> 
> _Published in Dawn, July 20th , 2014_
> 
> _-----------------------------------------_
> 
> 
> _*Pakistan condemns US drone strike *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By The Newspaper's Staff Reporter
> Published about 4 hours ago
> *ISLAMABAD: Pakistan has condemned the US drone strike near Miramshah in North Waziristan in which several people were killed on Saturday.*
> 
> “Pakistan regards such strikes as a violation of its sovereignty and territorial integrity. As has been made clear on earlier occasions also, these strikes have a negative impact on the government’s efforts to bring peace and stability in Pakistan and the region,” the ministry of foreign affairs said in a statement.
> 
> This was the second drone attack in the area this week.
> 
> *Drone strike kills eight suspected militants in North Waziristan*
> 
> Foreign Office spokesperson Tasnim Aslam had refused to comment on an impression that the US strikes had a tacit approval of Pakistan, saying the country’s position on the issue was very clear.
> 
> Pakistan keeps on protesting against US drone strikes which have been targeting militants in its tribal areas close to the border with Afghanistan since 2004, terming them a violation of its sovereignty. The country has said on many occasions that these strikes have a negative impact on its efforts to bring peace to the region.
> 
> The US had suspended drone strikes for around six months when Pakistan was pursuing peace talks with the outlawed Tehreek-i-Taliban Pakistan but resumed the attacks last month after the dialogue remained inconclusive.
> 
> Published in Dawn, July 20th, 2014
> _
> 
> Why condemning drones attacks?


 
sounds crazy and hypocritical...



TheNoob said:


> i believe the west is with us with drone support ;S


 
the drones are attacking areas right on the af-pk border +/- 5 km.


----------



## mistehbab

Bratva said:


> More interesting is, who is leaking drone attacks news to media? Since there are no local in datta khel



You mean, your worried about someone showing the masses in Pakistan the crimes YOU PEOPLE are committing against this nation, its people, against Muslims, against interests of this nation, hand-in-hand with non-Muslims, USA, Zionists, etc etc, from whom you ate money in shape of Coalition Support Fund and ALLAH knows what not ?


M. Istehbab


----------



## mistehbab

TheNoob said:


> i believe the west is with us with drone support ;S



Constitution of USA notes USA as a "corporation". USA is not even a "state" or "nation state" in "legal" "terms".

Pakistan Army ate bribe/bheek money from USA in shape of Coalition Support Fund. Its covered all across news media. One tranche came in Feb, 2014. Another came just the day before Pakistan Army started this current military operation, without the consent or approval of the wrongfully corrupt elected government chosen by the masses in Pakistan.

This Army is NOT The army of Islam, of Muslims of Pakistan anymore. It is ARMY of bayghairat, who are afraid of dying, who eat bribe/bheek money from foreigners just like politicians they point fingers to.

They NEVER allowed USA, NATO (run by USA) or any others to set foot or gain foothold, or military/air foothold inside Afghanistan till Mr. Zia's era.

Yet they fight "war on terror" for non-Muslims AGAINST MUSLIMS, bowing down to them against one phone call in Mr. Musharraf's era. Such bravery, eh ?

They sold Pakistan's military, air bases to USA for "war on terror". They "allowed" USA, NATO, Zionists, their supporters to establish military, air bases inside Afghanistan.

According to Robert Gates's book "Duty: Memoirs of a Secretary at War", Pakistan gave USA support on 88 points.

They are making life much much harder for Muslims. In haramiyo'n ko sirf aik cheez ati hai, goli marna. in k sar mai bhoosa bhara hua hai. DEEN ka pata nahi hai. DEEN parhhte likhte nahi hain. DEEN kya parhhna hai, waise hee jahil loag hain. Normal study bhi pata nahi karte hain k nahi. Aam fauji ne to shaed formal education bhi hasil nahi ki. us ko kya samajh hai k REAL LIFE mai kya ho raha hai. Us ko kya pata hai k us ka commander us ko DEEN k khilaf, Musalmano'n k khilaf kaise istemal karta hai.

They take bribe/bheek money from non-Muslims in shape of Coalition Support Fund. Which is public news. Its all over the news media. Yet, they are the "pure". I should laugh on this. My Army, my nation's Army has turned to be the DOG of non-Muslims right in-front of me.

LAANAT HAI PAKISTAN ki current ARMY aur us k andar AIK AIK FAUJI PAR. CHULLOO BHAR PANI MAI DOOB K MAR JAEN YE KANJAR, HARAMI, ZANI, RISHWAT-KHOR, POWER K PEECHE ANDHE LOAG. APNAY colonel, Brigadier BAN'NE K LIYE MASOOM LOAGO'N KO QATAL KARNE WALAY. IN KO KYA PATA JIHAD KYA HAI. SHAHEED HONA KYA HAI. DEEN KA KAAM KARNA KYA HAI


Reference:

(1) Tribune: URL: US releases second tranche of coalition support fund worth $352m – The Express Tribune
Dated: 11-Feb-2014

(2) Business Standard: $352 million coalition support fund released by America for Pak | Business Standard News

(3) DAWN: US Congress links aid to military operations
Dated: 12-June-2014

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1


----------



## Mrc

mistehbab said:


> Pakistan Army ate bribe/bheek money from USA in shape of Coalition Support Fund. Its covered all across news media. One tranche came in Feb, 2014. Another came just the day before Pakistan Army started this current military operation, without the consent or approval of the wrongfully corrupt elected government chosen by the masses in Pakistan.
> 
> This Army is NOT The army of Islam, of Muslims of Pakistan anymore. It is ARMY of bayghairat, who are afraid of dying, who eat bribe/bheek money from foreigners just like politicians they point fingers to.
> 
> They NEVER allowed USA, NATO (run by USA) or any others to set foot or gain foothold, or military/air foothold inside Afghanistan till Mr. Zia's era.
> 
> Yet they fight "war on terror" for non-Muslims AGAINST MUSLIMS, bowing down to them against one phone call in Mr. Musharraf's era. Such bravery, eh ?
> 
> They take bribe/bheek money from non-Muslims in shape of Coalition Support Fund. Which is public news. Its all over the news media. Yet, they are the "pure"
> 
> LAANAT HAI PAKISTAN ki current ARMY aur us k andar AIK AIK FAUJI PAR. CHULLOO BHAR PANI MAI DOOB K MAR JAEN YE KANJAR, HARAMI, ZANI, RISHWAT-KHOR, POWER K PEECHE ANDHE LOAG. APNAY colonel, Brigadier BAN'NE K LIYE MASOOM LOAGO'N KO QATAL KARNE WALAY. IN KO KYA PATA JIHAD KYA HAI. SHAHEED HONA KYA HAI. DEEN KA KAAM KARNA KYA HAI
> 
> 
> Reference:
> 
> (1) Tribune: URL: US releases second tranche of coalition support fund worth $352m – The Express Tribune
> Dated: 11-Feb-2014
> 
> (2) Business Standard: $352 million coalition support fund released by America for Pak | Business Standard News
> 
> (3) DAWN: US Congress links aid to military operations
> Dated: 12-June-2014






And u think attacking churches and blowing up your self inside a bazaar full of people is islamic??

What taliban do is fissad fil arz... and clear quranic verse suggests they should b killed mercilessly. No prisoners should b taken.

Only fault i see of pak army is they give them rights under law and trial.
These bastards must b killed as per sharia and done quickly

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sugarcane

mistehbab said:


> You mean, your worried about someone showing the masses in Pakistan the crimes YOU PEOPLE are committing against this nation, its people, against Muslims, against interests of this nation, hand-in-hand with non-Muslims, USA, Zionists, etc etc, from whom you ate money in shape of Coalition Support Fund and ALLAH knows what not ?
> 
> 
> M. Istehbab



Is it not great to clear your mess but bill it to others?


----------



## imran_punjabi

mistehbab said:


> Constitution of USA notes USA as a "corporation". USA is not even a "state" or "nation state" in "legal" "terms".
> 
> Pakistan Army ate bribe/bheek money from USA in shape of Coalition Support Fund. Its covered all across news media. One tranche came in Feb, 2014. Another came just the day before Pakistan Army started this current military operation, without the consent or approval of the wrongfully corrupt elected government chosen by the masses in Pakistan.
> 
> This Army is NOT The army of Islam, of Muslims of Pakistan anymore. It is ARMY of bayghairat, who are afraid of dying, who eat bribe/bheek money from foreigners just like politicians they point fingers to.
> 
> They NEVER allowed USA, NATO (run by USA) or any others to set foot or gain foothold, or military/air foothold inside Afghanistan till Mr. Zia's era.
> 
> Yet they fight "war on terror" for non-Muslims AGAINST MUSLIMS, bowing down to them against one phone call in Mr. Musharraf's era. Such bravery, eh ?
> 
> They sold Pakistan's military, air bases to USA for "war on terror". They "allowed" USA, NATO, Zionists, their supporters to establish military, air bases inside Afghanistan.
> 
> According to Robert Gates's book "Duty: Memoirs of a Secretary at War", Pakistan gave USA support on 88 points.
> 
> They are making life much much harder for Muslims. In haramiyo'n ko sirf aik cheez ati hai, goli marna. in k sar mai bhoosa bhara hua hai. DEEN ka pata nahi hai. DEEN parhhte likhte nahi hain. DEEN kya parhhna hai, waise hee jahil loag hain. Normal study bhi pata nahi karte hain k nahi. Aam fauji ne to shaed formal education bhi hasil nahi ki. us ko kya samajh hai k REAL LIFE mai kya ho raha hai. Us ko kya pata hai k us ka commander us ko DEEN k khilaf, Musalmano'n k khilaf kaise istemal karta hai.
> 
> They take bribe/bheek money from non-Muslims in shape of Coalition Support Fund. Which is public news. Its all over the news media. Yet, they are the "pure". I should laugh on this. My Army, my nation's Army has turned to be the DOG of non-Muslims right in-front of me.
> 
> LAANAT HAI PAKISTAN ki current ARMY aur us k andar AIK AIK FAUJI PAR. CHULLOO BHAR PANI MAI DOOB K MAR JAEN YE KANJAR, HARAMI, ZANI, RISHWAT-KHOR, POWER K PEECHE ANDHE LOAG. APNAY colonel, Brigadier BAN'NE K LIYE MASOOM LOAGO'N KO QATAL KARNE WALAY. IN KO KYA PATA JIHAD KYA HAI. SHAHEED HONA KYA HAI. DEEN KA KAAM KARNA KYA HAI
> 
> 
> Reference:
> 
> (1) Tribune: URL: US releases second tranche of coalition support fund worth $352m – The Express Tribune
> Dated: 11-Feb-2014
> 
> (2) Business Standard: $352 million coalition support fund released by America for Pak | Business Standard News
> 
> (3) DAWN: US Congress links aid to military operations
> Dated: 12-June-2014


I really feel sorry for u bro... I know how bad Talibans are being kicked right now and I understand ur feelings

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mrc

Just sympathizing with these khwarjite bitches and spreading there propoganda ...justifying and glorifying murder of innocent. ..
Glorifying suicide which is haram
Defaming islam should also carry death penality....as per sharia....


----------



## mistehbab

Mrc said:


> And u think attacking churches and blowing up your self inside a bazaar full of people is islamic??
> 
> What taliban do is fissad fil arz... and clear quranic verse suggests they should b killed mercilessly. No prisoners should b taken.
> 
> Only fault i see of pak army is they give them rights under law and trial.
> These bastards must b killed as per sharia and done quickly



O wow ?

Why don't you ASK WHY they do that ?

Do you think this happened BEFORE Pakistan Army got Pakistan entangled into USA's "war on terror" ?

Do you even know what Pakistan Army, Pakistan Govt have been doing in north western area of Pakistan ?

Your sole source of information seems to be the mainstream media. What the mainstream media doens't show, you don't know

Let me bring to light some facts.

(1) The people of FATA have been living under this HAIWANI army's law called FCR for decades. They haven't been brought in the mainstream Pakistan. They are denied basic human rights. They are denied the means from Pakistan to improve their lives

(2) Since Swat came under Pakistan or became part of Pakistan, Pakistan has denied them "justice" through the court of law or any "civilized" means. This has been going on since 80s, as far as I know. Could be happening since before that. What happened when masses are denied justice over a period of decades ? Their conflicts, even petty conflicts don't get resolved. When a human being looses everything, and has nothing left to loose, and has NO HOPE of getting justice for HIIMSELF, his family, he LOOSES it. Get it ?


----------



## Mrc

Only problem with pakis us they are not quick and merciless enough as islamic army shud be.....


----------



## mistehbab

Mrc said:


> Just sympathizing with these khwarjite bitches and spreading there propoganda ...justifying and glorifying murder of innocent. ..
> Glorifying suicide which is haram
> Defaming islam should also carry death penality....as per sharia....




*(1)* Why don't we start with Pakistan Army (which is ruling Pakistan since 50s or 40s even), and Pakistan Govt then ?

The people in power have done plenty of killing the innocent, defaming Islam. Heck Pakistan Army is also RESPONSIBLE for breaking up Pakistan in 1971. Watch (Kal Tak - 25 March 2014 for more on this). Let's start HANGING people from Pakistan Army, Pakistan Govt RIGHT NOW.

In-fact let's do PUBLIC HANGINGS. I'm all for that to demonstrate to the common man of Pakistan *who is loyal to who*. I want to HANG ALL THOSE IN ARMY WHO ARE NOT LOYAL TO ME, TO PAKISTAN, TO MUSLIMS, TO THE MUSLIM WORLD. I WANT TO HANG THEM ALL RIGHT NOW.

Let's put a stop to this drama of improving an imposter's life at the expense of Muslims, Pakistanis' loyal to Islam, to Pakistan, to the Muslim UMMAH.

*(2)* And khwarjis' ? When did they turn to being khwarjis' ? They weren't khwarjis' when Pakistan Army was using them ?

They became khwarjis' the second the asked of Pakistan Army to deliver their end of the bargains they made with them ?

You make the deals. They deliver the goods. And then you stab them in the back rather than giving them what's due. And label them khwarjis'.

Classic case of how a business is run inside Pakistan. The employee is promised something. They deliver the goods. Then the employer stabs them in the back and gets away with it.

How pathetic, how cowardly of people in Pakistan Army. They are doing jobbery, improving their lives illegally at the expense of the people who do the REAL JOB for us.

There will be NO jobbery, NO bribery in Pakistan. THOSE were the words of Mr. Jinnah, as quoted in the speech which the secularists quote to us/Muslims.


----------



## TheNoob

mistehbab said:


> O wow ?
> 
> Why don't you ASK WHY they do that ?
> 
> Do you think this happened BEFORE Pakistan Army got Pakistan entangled into USA's "war on terror" ?
> 
> Do you even know what Pakistan Army, Pakistan Govt have been doing in north western area of Pakistan ?
> 
> Your sole source of information seems to be the mainstream media. What the mainstream media doens't show, you don't know
> 
> Let me bring to light some facts.
> 
> (1) The people of FATA have been living under this HAIWANI army's law called FCR for decades. They haven't been brought in the mainstream Pakistan. They are denied basic human rights. They are denied the means from Pakistan to improve their lives
> 
> (2) Since Swat came under Pakistan or became part of Pakistan, Pakistan has denied them "justice" through the court of law or any "civilized" means. This has been going on since 80s, as far as I know. Could be happening since before that. What happened when masses are denied justice over a period of decades ? Their conflicts, even petty conflicts don't get resolved. When a human being looses everything, and has nothing left to loose, and has NO HOPE of getting justice for HIIMSELF, his family, he LOOSES it. Get it ?



Thats sad. Man, Just sad.

Here have a hug.
I hope Pak Army shows even a tiny bit of mercy (not) for the talibans just so you can be happy ^^



LoveIcon said:


> Is it not great to clear your mess but bill it to others?



Well...
What would of had happened if we didnt joined WoT?


----------



## Sugarcane

TheNoob said:


> Well...
> What would of had happened if we didnt joined WoT?



WoT was blessing in disguise - Nation have realized true face of these radicals p!gs well before it becomes too late.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mistehbab

TheNoob said:


> Thats sad. Man, Just sad.
> 
> Here have a hug.
> I hope Pak Army shows even a tiny bit of mercy (not) for the talibans just so you can be happy ^^
> 
> 
> 
> Well...
> What would of had happened if we didnt joined WoT?



If you wouldn't have become part of WoT, you;

(1) wouldn't have become murderers of the innocent, traitors to Pakistan, to the innocent, to Muslims not just in Pakistan, but all across the globe
(2) wouldn't have wasted $100+ billion from Pakistan's pocket to get bheek of $20 billion from USA
(3) wouldn't have sold Pakistan's Army to a "foreign" "corporation" (USA's constitution notes USA as a "corporation")
(4) wouldn't have WEAKENED Muslim UMMAH more than it ALREADY WAS
(5) would have helped the masses in Pakistan "recognize" the "enemy"
(6) would have had less crimes to pay for
(7) wouldn't have to end up in HELL in the afterlife
(8) wouldn't have made Pakistan WEAKER than it ALREADY WAS
(9) would have given due share where it belonged
(10) would have had to "recognize" those who DO THE JOB, rather than you getting benefits for someone else's work
(11) wouldn't have sold Pakistan to non-Muslims so your pathetic self could live another day
(12) would have demonstrated to this nation MUCH EARLIER that your not the man who get the job done. Others do that. That would go a long way in helping this nation to wake up from its lengthy slumber
(13) would have been noted as loyal to Islam, to Muslims, to the Muslim UMMAH. No one would question your loyalty. No one would think so little of you as to not even spend their spit on you
(14) would have saved Pakistan's land from being abused by non-Muslims to fight Muslims in another state or nation state
(15) wouldn't have to sell your military, air bases to non-Muslims
(16) wouldn't have large fortresses inside Pakistan, in Islamabad, around Karachi, in/near Peshawar housing their military, spies, special forces, who we WILL have to fight in bloody battles in the future to kick out
(17) wouldn't have the innocent, who'v LOST EVERYTHING, LOOSE IT, and come after you in numbers which are growing farther than your own, farther than what you can handle
(18) wouldn't have militant groups to waste your life fighting with
(19) etc etc


----------



## Mrc

mistehbab said:


> *(1)* Why don't we start with Pakistan Army (which is ruling Pakistan since 50s or 40s even), and Pakistan Govt then ?
> 
> The people in power have done plenty of killing the innocent, defaming Islam. Heck Pakistan Army is also RESPONSIBLE for breaking up Pakistan in 1971. Watch (Kal Tak - 25 March 2014 for more on this). Let's start HANGING people from Pakistan Army, Pakistan Govt RIGHT NOW.
> 
> In-fact let's do PUBLIC HANGINGS. I'm all for that to demonstrate to the common man of Pakistan *who is loyal to who*. I want to HANG ALL THOSE IN ARMY WHO ARE NOT LOYAL TO ME, TO PAKISTAN, TO MUSLIMS, TO THE MUSLIM WORLD. I WANT TO HANG THEM ALL RIGHT NOW.
> 
> Let's put a stop to this drama of improving an imposter's life at the expense of Muslims, Pakistanis' loyal to Islam, to Pakistan, to the Muslim UMMAH.
> 
> *(2)* And khwarjis' ? When did they turn to being khwarjis' ? They weren't khwarjis' when Pakistan Army was using them ?
> 
> They became khwarjis' the second the asked of Pakistan Army to deliver their end of the bargains they made with them ?
> 
> You make the deals. They deliver the goods. And then you stab them in the back rather than giving them what's due. And label them khwarjis'.
> 
> Classic case of how a business is run inside Pakistan. The employee is promised something. They deliver the goods. Then the employer stabs them in the back and gets away with it.
> 
> How pathetic, how cowardly of people in Pakistan Army. They are doing jobbery, improving their lives illegally at the expense of the people who do the REAL JOB for us.
> 
> There will be NO jobbery, NO bribery in Pakistan. THOSE were the words of Mr. Jinnah, as quoted in the speech which the secularists quote to us/Muslims.



Just very foolish arguement ... 

Cannot justify raging criminal bombings of churchrmes ; bazaars,schools hospitals...

Killing unnocents is un forgiveable and all taliban and there sympathizers must be killed....
Thats it

I say khwarji caz talibitches beliefs... nothing else. Only other time in 1500 years killing of innocents justified by muslims were by khwarjis
And also read how hazrat ali RA dealt with them... not only there physical presence...there souls were destroyed mercilessly.
you say pak army is cowards....why dont you pick a gun and go fight them in waziristan....
Then i will say talibiches are male not heejra perverts


----------



## Zhukov

mistehbab said:


> If you wouldn't have become part of WoT, you;
> 
> (1) wouldn't have become murderers of the innocent, traitors to Pakistan, to the innocent, to Muslims not just in Pakistan, but all across the globe
> (2) wouldn't have wasted $100+ billion from Pakistan's pocket to get bheek of $20 billion from USA
> (3) wouldn't have sold Pakistan's Army to a "foreign" "corporation" (USA's constitution notes USA as a "corporation")
> (4) wouldn't have WEAKENED Muslim UMMAH more than it ALREADY WAS
> (5) would have helped the masses in Pakistan "recognize" the "enemy"
> (6) would have had less crimes to pay for
> (7) wouldn't have to end up in HELL in the afterlife
> (8) wouldn't have made Pakistan WEAKER than it ALREADY WAS
> (9) would have given due share where it belonged
> (10) would have had to "recognize" those who DO THE JOB, rather than you getting benefits for someone else's work
> (11) wouldn't have sold Pakistan to non-Muslims so your pathetic self could live another day
> (12) would have demonstrated to this nation MUCH EARLIER that your not the man who get the job done. Others do that. That would go a long way in helping this nation to wake up from its lengthy slumber
> (13) would have been noted as loyal to Islam, to Muslims, to the Muslim UMMAH. No one would question your loyalty. No one would think so little of you as to not even spend their spit on you
> (14) would have saved Pakistan's land from being abused by non-Muslims to fight Muslims in another state or nation state
> (15) wouldn't have to sell your military, air bases to non-Muslims
> (16) wouldn't have large fortresses inside Pakistan, in Islamabad, around Karachi, in/near Peshawar housing their military, spies, special forces, who we WILL have to fight in bloody battles in the future to kick out
> (17) wouldn't have the innocent, who'v LOST EVERYTHING, LOOSE IT, and come after you in numbers which are growing farther than your own, farther than what you can handle
> (18) wouldn't have militant groups to waste your life fighting with
> (19) etc etc


Another Mullah Inspired Jamati who thinks he is the most favoured being of Allah and is the only representative of Islam.
Keep living in Fools Paradise mate. 
Jamatophobia have no cure

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Mrc

Itnay mard ho tou laro samnay aak...


----------



## mistehbab

Mrc said:


> Just very foolish arguement ...
> 
> Cannot justify raging criminal bombings of churchrmes ; bazaars,schools hospitals...
> 
> Killing unnocents is un forgiveable and all taliban and there sympathizers must be killed....
> Thats it
> 
> I say khwarji caz talibitches beliefs... nothing else. Only other time in 1500 years killing of innocents justified by muslims were by khwarjis
> And also read how hazrat ali RA dealt with them... not only there physical presence...there souls were destroyed mercilessly.
> you say pak army is cowards....why dont you pick a gun and go fight them in waziristan....
> Then i will say talibiches are male not heejra perverts



*(1)* Khwarjis' ? Already explained they are not khwarjis'. Your just labeling them that to get away from giving them their due share for the work they'v done for this nation, for Muslims over the course of decades.

Tell me, did Pakistan Army/Govt;

(a) rehabilitate Mujahideen after Afghan <-> USSR war ?
(b) recognize their efforts for Pakistan, for Muslim UMMAH, for the Muslim civilization ?
(c) stab them in the back after they did YOUR JOB for you ?

*(2)* I don't need to. The way your going about matters, you'v already created a number of IDPs (or I should say suicide bombers, if you don't treat them well) which is equal if not larger than your own group's size. Few more military operations, and you'll have suicide bombers, militant groups in numbers far larger than your own. Your digging your own grave. I don't need to get envolved for you to learn LESSON from REAL LIFE.

Its poetic justice. There's only so far, that you can deny REAL LIFE, that you can deny Islam, that you can get away with treachery to ALLAH ALMIGHTY, to Islam, to Muslims.


----------



## Zhukov

mistehbab said:


> O wow ?
> 
> Why don't you ASK WHY they do that ?
> 
> Do you think this happened BEFORE Pakistan Army got Pakistan entangled into USA's "war on terror" ?
> 
> Do you even know what Pakistan Army, Pakistan Govt have been doing in north western area of Pakistan ?
> 
> Your sole source of information seems to be the mainstream media. What the mainstream media doens't show, you don't know
> 
> Let me bring to light some facts.
> 
> (1) The people of FATA have been living under this HAIWANI army's law called FCR for decades. They haven't been brought in the mainstream Pakistan. They are denied basic human rights. They are denied the means from Pakistan to improve their lives
> 
> (2) Since Swat came under Pakistan or became part of Pakistan, Pakistan has denied them "justice" through the court of law or any "civilized" means. This has been going on since 80s, as far as I know. Could be happening since before that. What happened when masses are denied justice over a period of decades ? Their conflicts, even petty conflicts don't get resolved. When a human being looses everything, and has nothing left to loose, and has NO HOPE of getting justice for HIIMSELF, his family, he LOOSES it. Get it ?


ANP government tried to remove FCR law and enact new legislation at federal and provincial level but Tribals were the one who opposed this idea. Get your facts right mister don't do this "1 wrong statement and barrage of emotions based on that statement type posts"


----------



## mistehbab

ahmadnawaz22 said:


> ANP government tried to remove FCR law and enact new legislation at federal and provincial level but Tribals were the one who opposed this idea. Get your facts right mister don't do this "1 wrong statement and barrage of emotions based on that statement type posts"



ANP is a band of TRAITORS of Pakistan, Muslims, the Muslim civilization. No wonder the people there wiped majority of them after what they did to the masses there.

Is that why people of Swat, settled area, which was shifted into Pakistan, are so happy after getting to be part of Pakistan ?

People of Swat have been denied justice, through the court of law, through civilized means, since they became part of Pakistan. Their conflicts since 80s are waiting to be resolved.

Is that why they want FCR to continue ? Because its far worse to be part of you or live under YOUR MAN MADE SLAVERY over them ?

You'v made ample demonstration of the fact that YOU do NOT comply with DEEN-ALLAH, that you are NOT willing to BOW DOWN before ALLAH ALMIGHTY's word.


----------



## Mrc

mistehbab said:


> *(1)* Khwarjis' ? Already explained they are not khwarjis'. Your just labeling them that to get away from giving them their due share for the work they'v done for this nation, for Muslims over the course of decades.
> 
> Tell me, did Pakistan Army/Govt;
> 
> (a) rehabilitate Mujahideen after Afghan <-> USSR war ?
> (b) recognize their efforts for Pakistan, for Muslim UMMAH, for the Muslim civilization ?
> (c) stab them in the back after they did YOUR JOB for you ?
> 
> *(2)* I don't need to. The way your going about matters, you'v already created a number of IDPs (or I should say suicide bombers, if you don't treat them well) which is equal if not larger than your own group's size. Few more military operations, and you'll have suicide bombers, militant groups in numbers far larger than your own. Your digging your own grave. I don't need to get envolved for you to learn LESSON from REAL LIFE.
> 
> Its poetic justice. There's only so far, that you can deny REAL LIFE, that you can deny Islam, that you can get away with treachery to ALLAH ALMIGHTY, to Islam, to Muslims.




1- any one with knowledge of islam and islamic history will agree with khwarji definition
Are you muslim???
You seems not to be one...
2- your dummy GOD mother osama bin laden is not creation of pakis but of your dummy GOD father CIA.

3- talibitches actually are history now....
Dont wory IDPs we will take care of tgem

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zhukov

mistehbab said:


> *(1)* Why don't we start with Pakistan Army (which is ruling Pakistan since 50s or 40s even), and Pakistan Govt then ?
> 
> The people in power have done plenty of killing the innocent, defaming Islam. Heck Pakistan Army is also RESPONSIBLE for breaking up Pakistan in 1971. Watch (Kal Tak - 25 March 2014 for more on this). Let's start HANGING people from Pakistan Army, Pakistan Govt RIGHT NOW.
> 
> In-fact let's do PUBLIC HANGINGS. I'm all for that to demonstrate to the common man of Pakistan *who is loyal to who*. I want to HANG ALL THOSE IN ARMY WHO ARE NOT LOYAL TO ME, TO PAKISTAN, TO MUSLIMS, TO THE MUSLIM WORLD. I WANT TO HANG THEM ALL RIGHT NOW.
> 
> Let's put a stop to this drama of improving an imposter's life at the expense of Muslims, Pakistanis' loyal to Islam, to Pakistan, to the Muslim UMMAH.
> 
> *(2)* And khwarjis' ? When did they turn to being khwarjis' ? They weren't khwarjis' when Pakistan Army was using them ?
> 
> They became khwarjis' the second the asked of Pakistan Army to deliver their end of the bargains they made with them ?
> 
> You make the deals. They deliver the goods. And then you stab them in the back rather than giving them what's due. And label them khwarjis'.
> 
> Classic case of how a business is run inside Pakistan. The employee is promised something. They deliver the goods. Then the employer stabs them in the back and gets away with it.
> 
> How pathetic, how cowardly of people in Pakistan Army. They are doing jobbery, improving their lives illegally at the expense of the people who do the REAL JOB for us.
> 
> There will be NO jobbery, NO bribery in Pakistan. THOSE were the words of Mr. Jinnah, as quoted in the speech which the secularists quote to us/Muslims.


your first point is absolutely rubbish so no need to reply to it. Plus you and your Jamati (Salafis+deobandis) are not the only Muslim alive and who ever opposes your utopean ideology is not secular and traitor.
As for second point. These Militias were raised by Free world against Communist block uprise in middle east. Don't glorify anything here. Iran Pakistan Saudi Arabia USA Turkey all belong to different beliefs and interests were united against communist threat. 
And so communisys were contained. As long as they were fighting for all of the world of course they were on just cause and so everyone supported them. There was no Bargain shit.
Some muslim leaders supported this idea some opposed it. Like any other crisis. Yasir Arafat, Hafizul Asad, Muamar Gaddafi opposed This Support to Afghan fighters against Soviet Union and Socialist Government of Afghanistan. While Ziaul Haq, Reza shah Pehlavi, Ruhullah Khumeini Saudis and Turks supported it.
It doesn't make anyone kafir or murtad. It was an international crisis. and we sided.
Then after soviet union same MUJAHIDEEN made govt in kabul that Taliban fought off and defeated. AND same MUJAHIDEEN are sitting in kabul now with support of USA. yes go through history again. Taliban movement was nowhere in soviet afghan war. It was the mujahideen. Burhanudin Rabbani, Ahmad shah masood, Ismael Shah and all. Only Gulbadin Hikmatyaar defected the rest of mujahideen leaders to side with talibaan. 
Its all Politics and warfare. 
Then in NATO invasion of Afghan it was again a crisis and we had to take a side considering all options and results of decisions.
We in Pakistan will always watch our own interest like all other countries.
If Taliban had any consideration of Lives of Afghans they should have allowed indipenedent US Observers and investigators in Afghanistan and Cooperated with them. You cannot figgt the whole world.
When NATO entered Afghanistan all these uzbaks tajiks arabs afghans poured into Pakistan tribal areas and some of Pakistani Tribals gave them shelter amidst warning from Pakistan. AND when security situations got out of hands we had to intervene in FATA and PATA That was the reason why Pakiatan started the operation in 2004 and not 2001.
Non of the Muslim Countries opposes NATO decision to enter Afghanistan go Fight them all first and them come to Pakistan for an argument.
You are bragging so much because This Pakistan provides you the enviornment and security to be educated own a pc ,internet a cozy room and a job.
Thanks to the Fact Pakistan is ruled and Guarded by people who have developed it from scratch unlike people of your mentality. Yes I admit nothing is perfect and Army is not perfect as well, there are many factors of YOUR jamati mindset in military that still support extremism but I never say Hang them. and I never say hang Jamatis. All of you are free to have opinion and free speech but if some one start picking arms against Pakistan imposing his views, He will be butt kicked no metter how much weaning and bragging you do. sorry for that
So please get your information from proper history first mate instead of Jamati sources.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mistehbab

Mrc said:


> 1- any one with knowledge of islam and islamic history will agree with khwarji definition
> Are you muslim???
> You seems not to be one...
> 2- your dummy GOD mother osama bin laden is not creation of pakis but of your dummy GOD father CIA.
> 
> 3- talibitches actually are history now....
> Dont wory IDPs we will take care of tgem



Osama Bin Ladin gave the American nation a REAL WAKE UP call ABOUT what their Govt is/was doing or what is/was happening in their Govt.

*What have you done for this nation other than to break it into parts, to eat it out, to do jobbery, to make it weak, to make the entire Muslim collective weak as a result of making Pakistan weaker than it already is/was ?*

You'v ashmed Pakistan, people of Pakistan, by giving USA YET ANOTHER chance to defame Pakistan with that fiasco in Abottabad. USA had already killed OBL 8 or so times before Abottabad incident.

It looks like you want this nation to be ashamed of ourselves, of you more than you'v already done to it thus far.


----------



## Informant

mistehbab said:


> Osama Bin Ladin gave the American nation a REAL WAKE UP call ABOUT what their Govt is/was doing or what is/was happening in their Govt.
> 
> *What have you done for this nation other than to break it into parts, to eat it out, to do jobbery, to make it weak, to make the entire Muslim collective weak as a result of making Pakistan weaker than it already is/was ?*
> 
> You'v ashmed Pakistan, people of Pakistan, by giving USA YET ANOTHER chance to defame Pakistan with that fiasco. USA has already killed OBL 8 or so times before OUR perpetrated fiasco in Abottabad.
> 
> It looks like you want this nation to be ashamed of ourselves, of you more than you'v already done to it thus far.



Hahahahahha

Who is this asshole? Where did he pop up from? 

OBL my nutsack hahaha. 

He is a JuD guy, guaranteed. Chutyas, all in all.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheNoob

mistehbab said:


> If you wouldn't have become part of WoT, you;
> 
> (1) wouldn't have become murderers of the innocent, traitors to Pakistan, to the innocent, to Muslims not just in Pakistan, but all across the globe
> (2) wouldn't have wasted $100+ billion from Pakistan's pocket to get bheek of $20 billion from USA
> (3) wouldn't have sold Pakistan's Army to a "foreign" "corporation" (USA's constitution notes USA as a "corporation")
> (4) wouldn't have WEAKENED Muslim UMMAH more than it ALREADY WAS
> (5) would have helped the masses in Pakistan "recognize" the "enemy"
> (6) would have had less crimes to pay for
> (7) wouldn't have to end up in HELL in the afterlife
> (8) wouldn't have made Pakistan WEAKER than it ALREADY WAS
> (9) would have given due share where it belonged
> (10) would have had to "recognize" those who DO THE JOB, rather than you getting benefits for someone else's work
> (11) wouldn't have sold Pakistan to non-Muslims so your pathetic self could live another day
> (12) would have demonstrated to this nation MUCH EARLIER that your not the man who get the job done. Others do that. That would go a long way in helping this nation to wake up from its lengthy slumber
> (13) would have been noted as loyal to Islam, to Muslims, to the Muslim UMMAH. No one would question your loyalty. No one would think so little of you as to not even spend their spit on you
> (14) would have saved Pakistan's land from being abused by non-Muslims to fight Muslims in another state or nation state
> (15) wouldn't have to sell your military, air bases to non-Muslims
> (16) wouldn't have large fortresses inside Pakistan, in Islamabad, around Karachi, in/near Peshawar housing their military, spies, special forces, who we WILL have to fight in bloody battles in the future to kick out
> (17) wouldn't have the innocent, who'v LOST EVERYTHING, LOOSE IT, and come after you in numbers which are growing farther than your own, farther than what you can handle
> (18) wouldn't have militant groups to waste your life fighting with
> (19) etc etc



Except for you....


But hey, look at the bright side.
We started to lack these kind of people in the thread.
Atleast there is some lulz from these guys at some depressing points now!


----------



## Mrc

I just realised we should be aware who is lecturing us on islam may not even be muslim 

This whole talibitches ideology seems to be copy and pasted from khwarjiite ideology . Osama bin laden was never an ISI asset from day 1 but CIA brought him to afghanistan and trained and fed him.

Is this whole ideology taken by CIA from history books and pasted to create fitna.
Khwarjis are also called first fitna...
Khwarjite believed that they are only muslims and even if you have political difference with them they can kill you...
They also used to carry out suicide attacks (single person wth sword would kill innocents in bazaars and mosques till he was killed him self)

After their defeat Hazrat ALI R.A (whom khwarjis also called wajib ul qatl) killed every single one of them.

No prosoners were taken
No body pardoned.

A fate worse than kuffar since every one in makka and subsequently in ROME and persia was pardoned by muslim armies.


----------



## Zhukov

Informant said:


> Hahahahahha
> 
> Who is this asshole? Where did he pop up from?
> 
> OBL my nutsack hahaha.
> 
> He is a JuD guy, guaranteed. Chutyas, all in all.


Looks more like Jamati hardcore. and full supporter of TTP


----------



## Menace2Society



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FalconsForPeace

*Soldier killed in NWA checkpost attack, as airstrikes kill 15 ‘terrorists’ in Shawal*

An army soldier was killed in a terrorist attack on a security checkpost in North Waziristan Agency’s Miranshah tehsil, as at least 15 suspected terrorists were killed in military airstrikes carried out in eight locations in the Shawal area of North Waziristan Agency early on Sunday, the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said in a statement.

According to details, terrorists attacked a checkpost in the Banda area of Miranshah, killing a soldier. The attackers fled after security forces retaliated, however it is not known yet whether any of the terrorists were killed in the encounter.



The ISPR had earlier reported on Saturday that security forces had successfully cleared two important militant strongholds in Boya and Degan villages, which were known bases of local and foreign terrorists. The announcement came the same day Peshawar Corps Commander Lt Gen Khalid Rabbani visited Mirali and the two villages.
Defence Minister Khawaja Muhammad Asif had also claimed on Saturday that the security forces had destroyed the terrorists’ command and control system in North Waziristan.
“There is no place for terrorism in a democratic country,” he had said.

Soldier killed in NWA checkpost attack, as airstrikes kill 15 ‘terrorists’ in Shawal | Pakistan Today


----------



## Side-Winder

Update Sunday: 28 Killed in Airstrikes 

آپریشن ضرب عضب؛ شمالی وزیرستان میں فضائی کارروائی کےدوران 28 دہشتگرد ہلاک – ایکسپریسس اردو


----------



## Secur

mistehbab said:


> If you wouldn't have become part of WoT, you;



Forget it. Shoulda , coulda , woulda! Now we have done it. What should we do now? Should we now just lay down our arms , disband the army - dissolve the Govt , hand Islamabad over to Mullah extremists and let them run the country with their draconian and stone age laws , maim/kill/injure/harass/terrorize people whom they wish and mostly who do not agree with them and allow them to bomb ourselves everywhere imaginable? What are you suggesting besides trying to glorify the terrorists and rationalizing/justifying the terrorism and extremism ruining this country?

P.S Will I end up in hell?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## VCheng

Secur said:


> Forget it. Shoulda , coulda , woulda! Now we have done it. What should we do now? Should we now just lay down our arms , disband the army - dissolve the Govt , hand Islamabad over to Mullah extremists and let them run the country with their draconian and stone age laws , maim/kill/injure/harass/terrorize people whom they wish and mostly who do not agree with them and allow them to bomb ourselves everywhere imaginable? What are you suggesting besides trying to glorify the terrorists and rationalizing/justifying the terrorism and extremism ruining this country?
> 
> P.S Will I end up in hell?



A more worrying scenario will come to pass if the people themselves demand draconian and stone age laws to govern them because they fall for the rhetoric of the demagogues misleading them, day in and day out. The tyranny of the majority can be imposed by the authority of due process. What then?


----------



## VelocuR

*28 more militants killed in North Waziristan operation: ISPR*
By Zahir Shah Sherazi

Published about 8 hours ago





*PESHAWAR: At least 28 militants have been killed as jet fighters struck militant hideouts in the Shawal tehsil of North Waziristan, the ISPR stated.*

An ISPR press release said that six militant hideouts were destroyed in the strikes. The ISPR also said that the dead militants include local and foreign fighters.

The claims however could not be verified from independent sources.

Most of the militants from Miramshah and Mir Ali have escaped to the Shawal valley which stretches across both North and South Waziristan Agency.

Former spokesman of the outlawed Tehreek-i-Taliban (TTP) Ehsanullah Ehsan, when contacted by Dawn.com, said that the claims made by the military are exaggerated.

Ehsan claimed the jets were bombing civilians who were being cited as "terrorists killed". This information could not be independently verified.

The media has no access to the agency, making it difficult to verify the claims of either the military or militant sources.


Is that reason why many house was damaged by artillery blasts?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zhukov

I often wonder how much field Practice and experience thiese operations give to our forces in all aspects. I mean war games can never replace actual battke field exoerience.
and very few people talk about this aspect.

The strike operations by Airforce pilots
Bombing by Gunships
Field Infantry operations
Artilery ooerations in live battke fields
Command and Control efficiency monitoring
Media Warfare element
Chain of Command operation
Shortcoming in battke field Tactics
Intelligence network Efficiency
Non Conventional Warfare containment
4th Generation Warfare and counter Gurella warfare tactics
Crisis management structure of the country as a whole

And all the other areas in this regard.
Operational Effectiveness of all new weapons can be tested in actual battle field. Pakistan Military might be the most experienced force in the region currently.

No heartburned Indian Comments plz. My views are solely about Pakiatan army

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## Zhukov

RaptorRX707 said:


> *28 more militants killed in North Waziristan operation: ISPR*
> By Zahir Shah Sherazi
> 
> Published about 8 hours ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PESHAWAR: At least 28 militants have been killed as jet fighters struck militant hideouts in the Shawal tehsil of North Waziristan, the ISPR stated.*
> 
> An ISPR press release said that six militant hideouts were destroyed in the strikes. The ISPR also said that the dead militants include local and foreign fighters.
> 
> The claims however could not be verified from independent sources.
> 
> Most of the militants from Miramshah and Mir Ali have escaped to the Shawal valley which stretches across both North and South Waziristan Agency.
> 
> Former spokesman of the outlawed Tehreek-i-Taliban (TTP) Ehsanullah Ehsan, when contacted by Dawn.com, said that the claims made by the military are exaggerated.
> 
> Ehsan claimed the jets were bombing civilians who were being cited as "terrorists killed". This information could not be independently verified.
> 
> The media has no access to the agency, making it difficult to verify the claims of either the military or militant sources.
> 
> 
> Is that reason why many house was damaged by artillery blasts?


Lame reporting. 
The 28 terrorists killed cannot be VARIFIED but there espace to shawal valley is Verified? lolz
and ehsan ullah ehsan is now more reliable then ISPR.
There is no innocent civilian left in NW. They were allowed to evacuate and there are around a Million IDPs for the same reason.
Typical Heart Burnt TTP supporters. Run now as much as you can, there is nowhere to run

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zhukov

mistehbab said:


> ANP is a band of TRAITORS of Pakistan, Muslims, the Muslim civilization. No wonder the people there wiped majority of them after what they did to the masses there.
> 
> Is that why people of Swat, settled area, which was shifted into Pakistan, are so happy after getting to be part of Pakistan ?
> 
> People of Swat have been denied justice, through the court of law, through civilized means, since they became part of Pakistan. Their conflicts since 80s are waiting to be resolved.
> 
> Is that why they want FCR to continue ? Because its far worse to be part of you or live under YOUR MAN MADE SLAVERY over them ?
> 
> You'v made ample demonstration of the fact that YOU do NOT comply with DEEN-ALLAH, that you are NOT willing to BOW DOWN before ALLAH ALMIGHTY's word.


Always Enjoy "Jamation ki Baten"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dilpakistani

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154551359780314




have you guys seen that ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Terrorism & Insurgency
*Karachi Airport attack indicates Pakistan Taliban will expand targets to include industrial and aviation assets over next six months*
IHS Jane's Intelligence Weekly
08 June 2014

Pakistani security personnel surround Karachi airport following an attack by TTP gunmen disguised as police guards who stormed a terminal used for VIPs and cargo on 8 June 2014 in Pakistan. Source: PA

*Key Points*

On 8 June 2014, 28 people - including 10 attackers - were killed when militants affiliated to the Tehrik-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) infiltrated and attacked the cargo terminal at Karachi's Jinnah International Airport.
The attack, which was the largest operation carried out so far by the TTP this year, indicates that militants are now expanding their targets to include key strategic industrial assets and civilian airports, in addition to the established targets of security forces, government institutions, and minority communities.
Militant attacks are likely to sharply increase in the coming two months, as the TTP leadership seeks to retaliate against government attempts to divide the organisation, and to pre-empt an expected offensive in the Federally Administered Tribal Areas (FATA).
*EVENT*
The TTP's attack on Jinnah International Airport in Karachi on 8 June comes as Pakistan Taliban leader Mullah Fazlullah faces internal leadership challenges and the army pushes for a military operation in North Waziristan.
According to media reports, at least 10 militants entered the cargo terminal at Karachi airport, which is adjacent to, and shares a runway with, Jinnah International Airport, at about 2300 (local time) on 8 June.
The militants were heavily armed with automatic weapons, rocket-propelled grenades (RPGs), improvised explosive devices (IEDs), and suicide jackets. Once inside, they engaged security forces for six hours and damaged fuel and equipment stores. Although the militants gained access to the tarmac, where several planes were waiting to take off, there have been no reports of major damage to commercial aircraft, as security forces were able to isolate the militants to certain areas of the airport. Significant damage was caused to fuel and equipment stores and some aircraft parked for repairs would have received minor damage. Although the army, which took charge of the operation, stated that all militants had been killed, flight operations at the airport, which were suspended when the attack began, have not yet resumed as of 1030 GMT and incoming flights have been cancelled or diverted to alternative airports. The Tehrik-e-Taliban (TTP) claimed responsibility for the attack, with their spokesman announcing that the attack was in retaliation for the killing of TTP leader Hakimullah Mehsud and for army operations in the tribal areas in the past couple of weeks.
*Taliban's shifting targets*
The attack on the airport is a major shift in the target pattern of the TTP. Up to now, the TTP has preferred to focus their attacks on security forces and minority communities. Although there have been several attacks on military airbases, notably at Mehran Naval Airbase in May 2011, Kamra airbase in Rawalpindi in August 2012, and Peshawar airbase in December 2012, so far civilian airports have not been targeted. The attack on Karachi airport indicates that the TTP is now more likely to attack civilian airports, as well as strategic industrial assets.
Mullah Fazlullah, the present ameer or head, of the TTP, has faced considerable challenges since assuming the leadership in October 2013. Fazlullah's authority has been challenged by the Mehsud tribal faction of the TTP, who were aggrieved at Fazlullah's elevation. Fazlullah is not from the Mehsud tribe but from Swat, in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province. The Mehsuds make up the bulk of the TTP's fighters, and most of the umbrella groups sheltering under the TTP are based in the traditionally Mehsud-dominated territory of North Waziristan. Fazlullah has further been hampered by the fact that he is attempting to run the TTP from his base in Kunar, Afghanistan.
The government has also been attempting to take advantage of reported factionalisation within the TTP. According to an IHS source, the government's chief motivation in offering peace talks to the TTP over the past six months has been to wean away the Mehsud faction from the TTP. Such a move would neutralise the bulk of the TTP's fighting force and would make it difficult for foreign militants to shelter in North Waziristan. In light of the apprehension among foreign militants, mainly Arab or Central Asian, that the Mehsuds would hand them over to government forces as part of any separate peace agreement, local sectarian organisations like Lashkar-e-Jhangvi (LeJ) have already offered to shelter these militants in urban areas of Pakistan. Foreign militants usually have a better capability to conduct complex operations, and would act as a force multiplier for the TTP in attacks in the urban areas. It is likely that foreign militants were involved in the Karachi airport attack, since army officials have claimed that the 10 militants who were killed in the operation had distinctive Uzbek, or Central Asian features.
*TTP escalation likely to continue*
The TTP has escalated its attacks to reassert its authority and to pressure the government and the army not to launch a major offensive in the Federally Administered Tribal Areas (FATA). IHS had previously forecast that any split in the TTP would increase risks of major attacks for around six months to deter the army from launching a major offensive in the FATA; this now looks increasingly likely in the next couple of months. In fact, the TTP has already claimed that the Karachi attack was a response to increased military operations in the Mohmand and Bajaur Tribal Agencies in the past few weeks.
The Karachi airport attack was the third major attack in a week, following a suicide IED attack in Attock, Punjab, in which five people, including an army colonel, were killed last week, and another suicide IED attack on a convoy of Shia pilgrims in Taftan, Baluchistan, which occurred a few hours before the attack on Karachi airport.
*FORECAST*
The TTP is likely to increase its attacks on airports and strategic industrial assets. Airports remain a particularly vulnerable target, as the media and commercial impact of an attack like the one at Karachi airport are likely to have a tremendous negative impact. Most major airlines have pulled out of Pakistan in the past few years citing security concerns. The remaining international carriers that still operate in the country, including Emirates, Etihad, Saudi Arabian Airlines, Gulf Air, Cathay Pacific, Thai, Qatar, and Omanair are also likely to review their security, especially as several of their planes were on the tarmac waiting to take off when the attack began.
Airports at high risk of attack would include those in Lahore and Peshawar, in addition to Karachi. Security will be further increased (with greater deployment of paramilitary rangers and even possibly army troops for the next few months) in light of the 8 June attack and this will certainly mitigate risks of further attacks. But the attackers' methods of infiltration, which included having fake identification and Airport Security Force (ASF) uniforms to gain access to restricted areas, indicate that they are prepared and therefore the possibility of another similar operation in the near future cannot be ruled out. Although the TTP is less likely to target industrial assets, strategic industrial assets, where the impact of an attack would resonate on a much wider level, will face an increased risk of attack. Such industries would include the Kemari Oil terminal at Karachi port (where a low intensity IED attached to a tanker waiting to be loaded, detonated in May 2014), the Wah Ordnance factory outside Rawalpindi, where most government munitions are manufactured, and also Khan Research Laboratories and other facilities associated with Pakistan's nuclear programme. Risks of attacks on traditional TTP targets, such as government security forces and minority communities, will also remain severe.
*Related article:* TTP claims responsibility for Karachi attack



dilpakistani said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154551359780314
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have you guys seen that ?


 
whats so special - a small RPV crashed.


----------



## FunkyGen

dilpakistani said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154551359780314
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have you guys seen that ?


OH MY GOD.... Pak Army has been defeated and our crucial intelligence lost, what will we do now?
Easy...... spend a few thousand to replace....


----------



## dilpakistani

FunkyGen said:


> OH MY GOD.... Pak Army has been defeated and our crucial intelligence lost, what will we do now?
> Easy...... spend a few thousand to replace....


lol don't tend to be so dramatic bro ... i shared it to because tabbies reaction to the thing is funny



fatman17 said:


> Terrorism & Insurgency
> *Karachi Airport attack indicates Pakistan Taliban will expand targets to include industrial and aviation assets over next six months*
> IHS Jane's Intelligence Weekly
> 08 June 2014
> 
> Pakistani security personnel surround Karachi airport following an attack by TTP gunmen disguised as police guards who stormed a terminal used for VIPs and cargo on 8 June 2014 in Pakistan. Source: PA
> 
> *Key Points*
> 
> On 8 June 2014, 28 people - including 10 attackers - were killed when militants affiliated to the Tehrik-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) infiltrated and attacked the cargo terminal at Karachi's Jinnah International Airport.
> The attack, which was the largest operation carried out so far by the TTP this year, indicates that militants are now expanding their targets to include key strategic industrial assets and civilian airports, in addition to the established targets of security forces, government institutions, and minority communities.
> Militant attacks are likely to sharply increase in the coming two months, as the TTP leadership seeks to retaliate against government attempts to divide the organisation, and to pre-empt an expected offensive in the Federally Administered Tribal Areas (FATA).
> *EVENT*
> The TTP's attack on Jinnah International Airport in Karachi on 8 June comes as Pakistan Taliban leader Mullah Fazlullah faces internal leadership challenges and the army pushes for a military operation in North Waziristan.
> According to media reports, at least 10 militants entered the cargo terminal at Karachi airport, which is adjacent to, and shares a runway with, Jinnah International Airport, at about 2300 (local time) on 8 June.
> The militants were heavily armed with automatic weapons, rocket-propelled grenades (RPGs), improvised explosive devices (IEDs), and suicide jackets. Once inside, they engaged security forces for six hours and damaged fuel and equipment stores. Although the militants gained access to the tarmac, where several planes were waiting to take off, there have been no reports of major damage to commercial aircraft, as security forces were able to isolate the militants to certain areas of the airport. Significant damage was caused to fuel and equipment stores and some aircraft parked for repairs would have received minor damage. Although the army, which took charge of the operation, stated that all militants had been killed, flight operations at the airport, which were suspended when the attack began, have not yet resumed as of 1030 GMT and incoming flights have been cancelled or diverted to alternative airports. The Tehrik-e-Taliban (TTP) claimed responsibility for the attack, with their spokesman announcing that the attack was in retaliation for the killing of TTP leader Hakimullah Mehsud and for army operations in the tribal areas in the past couple of weeks.
> *Taliban's shifting targets*
> The attack on the airport is a major shift in the target pattern of the TTP. Up to now, the TTP has preferred to focus their attacks on security forces and minority communities. Although there have been several attacks on military airbases, notably at Mehran Naval Airbase in May 2011, Kamra airbase in Rawalpindi in August 2012, and Peshawar airbase in December 2012, so far civilian airports have not been targeted. The attack on Karachi airport indicates that the TTP is now more likely to attack civilian airports, as well as strategic industrial assets.
> Mullah Fazlullah, the present ameer or head, of the TTP, has faced considerable challenges since assuming the leadership in October 2013. Fazlullah's authority has been challenged by the Mehsud tribal faction of the TTP, who were aggrieved at Fazlullah's elevation. Fazlullah is not from the Mehsud tribe but from Swat, in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province. The Mehsuds make up the bulk of the TTP's fighters, and most of the umbrella groups sheltering under the TTP are based in the traditionally Mehsud-dominated territory of North Waziristan. Fazlullah has further been hampered by the fact that he is attempting to run the TTP from his base in Kunar, Afghanistan.
> The government has also been attempting to take advantage of reported factionalisation within the TTP. According to an IHS source, the government's chief motivation in offering peace talks to the TTP over the past six months has been to wean away the Mehsud faction from the TTP. Such a move would neutralise the bulk of the TTP's fighting force and would make it difficult for foreign militants to shelter in North Waziristan. In light of the apprehension among foreign militants, mainly Arab or Central Asian, that the Mehsuds would hand them over to government forces as part of any separate peace agreement, local sectarian organisations like Lashkar-e-Jhangvi (LeJ) have already offered to shelter these militants in urban areas of Pakistan. Foreign militants usually have a better capability to conduct complex operations, and would act as a force multiplier for the TTP in attacks in the urban areas. It is likely that foreign militants were involved in the Karachi airport attack, since army officials have claimed that the 10 militants who were killed in the operation had distinctive Uzbek, or Central Asian features.
> *TTP escalation likely to continue*
> The TTP has escalated its attacks to reassert its authority and to pressure the government and the army not to launch a major offensive in the Federally Administered Tribal Areas (FATA). IHS had previously forecast that any split in the TTP would increase risks of major attacks for around six months to deter the army from launching a major offensive in the FATA; this now looks increasingly likely in the next couple of months. In fact, the TTP has already claimed that the Karachi attack was a response to increased military operations in the Mohmand and Bajaur Tribal Agencies in the past few weeks.
> The Karachi airport attack was the third major attack in a week, following a suicide IED attack in Attock, Punjab, in which five people, including an army colonel, were killed last week, and another suicide IED attack on a convoy of Shia pilgrims in Taftan, Baluchistan, which occurred a few hours before the attack on Karachi airport.
> *FORECAST*
> The TTP is likely to increase its attacks on airports and strategic industrial assets. Airports remain a particularly vulnerable target, as the media and commercial impact of an attack like the one at Karachi airport are likely to have a tremendous negative impact. Most major airlines have pulled out of Pakistan in the past few years citing security concerns. The remaining international carriers that still operate in the country, including Emirates, Etihad, Saudi Arabian Airlines, Gulf Air, Cathay Pacific, Thai, Qatar, and Omanair are also likely to review their security, especially as several of their planes were on the tarmac waiting to take off when the attack began.
> Airports at high risk of attack would include those in Lahore and Peshawar, in addition to Karachi. Security will be further increased (with greater deployment of paramilitary rangers and even possibly army troops for the next few months) in light of the 8 June attack and this will certainly mitigate risks of further attacks. But the attackers' methods of infiltration, which included having fake identification and Airport Security Force (ASF) uniforms to gain access to restricted areas, indicate that they are prepared and therefore the possibility of another similar operation in the near future cannot be ruled out. Although the TTP is less likely to target industrial assets, strategic industrial assets, where the impact of an attack would resonate on a much wider level, will face an increased risk of attack. Such industries would include the Kemari Oil terminal at Karachi port (where a low intensity IED attached to a tanker waiting to be loaded, detonated in May 2014), the Wah Ordnance factory outside Rawalpindi, where most government munitions are manufactured, and also Khan Research Laboratories and other facilities associated with Pakistan's nuclear programme. Risks of attacks on traditional TTP targets, such as government security forces and minority communities, will also remain severe.
> *Related article:* TTP claims responsibility for Karachi attack
> 
> 
> 
> whats so special - a small RPV crashed.


Reaction of the tabies is funny...


----------



## FunkyGen

dilpakistani said:


> lol don't tend to be so dramatic bro ... i shared it to because tabbies reaction to the thing is funny


How old is this video btw and which site hosts it? curious


----------



## Secur

VCheng said:


> A more worrying scenario will come to pass if the people themselves demand draconian and stone age laws to govern them because they fall for the rhetoric of the demagogues misleading them, day in and day out. The tyranny of the majority can be imposed by the authority of due process. What then?



How many people? Enough to impose themselves on the country? Not likely now.


----------



## VCheng

Secur said:


> How many people? Enough to impose themselves on the country? Not likely now.



Not likely now because of the operation in FATA? Or sometihng else?

Sir, FATA and taking care of it will be like whistling in a tornado. The real issues lie in the very fabric of mainstream society all over Pakistan.


----------



## W.11

*‮پاکستان‬ - ‭BBC Urdu‬ - ‮وزیرستان آپریشن: پاکستانی شدت پسند افغانستان میں اکھٹے ‬*

​*ہارون رشید*
بی بی سی اردو ڈاٹ کام، اسلام آباد
آخری وقت اشاعت: پير 21 جولائ 2014 ,‭ 11:06 GMT 16:06 PST​ 




​






​

*پاکستانی طالبان کے افغانستان منتقل ہونے کی وجہ سے افغان طالبان کی افرادی قوت میں اضافہ ہو گیا ہے جو وہاں حملوں میں شدت کا باعث بنا ہے*
*اطلاعات کے مطابق پاکستانی فوج کی جانب سے 15 جون سے قبائلی علاقے شمالی وزیرستان میں جاری کارروائی کے نتیجے میں پاکستانی طالبان نے بڑی تعداد میں افغانستان کا رخ کیا ہے۔*
بعض افغان تجزیہ کار کابل اور دیگر علاقوں میں طالبان کے حملوں میں اضافے کی ایک وجہ ان شدت پسندوں کی آمد کو بھی قرار دے رہے ہیں لیکن پاکستان میں اس بارے میں شکوک و شبہات موجود ہیں۔​ 
شمالی وزیرستان میں فوجی کارروائی کو ایک ماہ سے زیادہ وقت گزر چکا ہے اور فوج ساڑھے چار سو سے زائد ملکی اور غیر ملکی شدت پسندوں کو ہلاک کرنے کا دعویٰ کر رہی ہے، لیکن ایک اندازہ یہ بھی ہے کہ شدت پسند، خصوصاً ان کی قیادت، بڑی تعداد میں کارروائی کے آغاز سے قبل ہی وہاں سے نکلنے میں کامیاب ہو گئی تھی۔
اب افغانستان سے اطلاعات ہیں کہ پاکستانی شدت پسندوں کی خاصی تعداد وہاں پہنچی ہے اور حکومت مخالف کارروائیوں میں حصہ لے رہی ہے۔ افغانستان کے قندہار صوبے سے شائع ہونے والے آزاد روزنامہ گرداب نے چند روز قبل ایک رپورٹ میں الزام عائد کیا تھا کہ سرحدی چوکیوں اور صوبہ ہلمند کے سنگین ضلع میں حملوں کے پیچھے لشکر طیبہ کا ہاتھ تھا۔
اخبار نے اپنے ذرائع سے لکھا کہ لشکر طیبہ کے رشید پنجابی نامی شخص نے ان حملوں میں حصہ لیا۔
*افغانستان زیادہ خطرناک*
​*"شمالی وزیرستان کی طرح کسی ایک مقام پر برسوں تک آرام سے رہنا افغانستان میں ممکن نہیں۔ دو تین جگہوں کے علاوہ افغانستان میں ایسے مقامات کم ہیں جہاں وہ رہ سکیں۔ افغان طالبان مسلسل حرکت میں رہتے ہیں۔ ایک دن حملہ کرتے ہیں اور دوسرے دن دوسری جگہ منتقل ہو جاتے ہیں۔"*​​سمیع یوسفزئی​مغربی اخبارات میں ایک سینیئر افغان طالبان رہنما قاری طلحہ کے حوالے سے یہ دعویٰ کیا گیا ہے کہ پاکستان سے آنے والے شدت پسندوں کے سیلاب کو فوری طور پر پورے افغانستان میں تعینات کر دیا گیا ہے: ’اس سال ہمارے پاس زیادہ تعداد میں جنگجو موجود ہیں جنھیں کابل اور ہلمند جیسے علاقوں میں بھیجا گیا ہے۔‘
سینیئر افغان صحافی سمیع یوسفزئی کہتے ہیں کہ ہر سال موسم گرما میں ویسے ہی شدت پسند سرگرمیوں میں اضافہ ہو جاتا ہے اور پاکستانی شدت پسند وہاں زیادہ توجہ دیتے ہیں۔
تاہم وہ کہتے ہیں کہ افغانستان پاکستان کے مقابلے میں ان کے لیے زیادہ خطرناک ہے: ’شمالی وزیرستان کی طرح کسی ایک مقام پر برسوں تک آرام سے رہنا افغانستان میں ممکن نہیں۔ دو تین جگہوں کے علاوہ افغانستان میں ایسے مقامات کم ہیں جہاں وہ رہ سکیں۔ افغان طالبان مسلسل حرکت میں رہتے ہیں۔ ایک دن حملہ کرتے ہیں اور دوسرے دن دوسری جگہ منتقل ہو جاتے ہیں۔‘
سمیع کہتے ہیں کہ افغانستان میں مختلف علاقوں میں ان کی طالبان سے بات ہوئی ہے اور انھوں نے تازہ کھیپ کے آنے کی تصدیق کی ہے۔ البتہ وہ بتاتے ہیں کہ طالبان کی کوشش ہے کہ سال 2014 میں جانی نقصان کم رکھیں تاکہ وہ غیرملکی افواج کے انخلا کے بعد کے دور کے لیے تیار ہوں۔
’اب چونکہ انھیں پاکستانی طالبان بونس میں ملے ہیں تو اب بڑے حملوں میں اضافہ ہوا ہے جیسے کہ ہلمند میں اور کابل ہوائی اڈے پر۔ افغان طالبان بڑی بےپروائی سے پاکستانیوں کو استعمال کر رہے ہیں۔‘​*"شدت پسندوں نے دھمکی دی ہے کہ اگر ان علاقوں میں مزید کارروائی ہوئی تو وہ افغانستان جا کر وہاں سے جوابی کارروائیاں کریں گے۔ "*​صحافی، حسن خان​شدت پسندوں کی درست تعداد ہمیشہ معما رہی ہے۔ اس مرتبہ بھی معلوم نہیں کہ کتنے پاکستانی طالبان نے افغانستان کا رخ کیا ہے۔ غیرقانونی تحریک طالبان پاکستان کی قیادت پہلے ہی وہاں موجود بتائی جاتی ہے۔
پاکستان میں شدت پسندی کے واقعات پر نظر رکھنے والے صحافی حسن خان کہتے ہیں کہ شمالی وزیرستان کا آپریشن جغرافیائی اعتبار سے محض مرکزی شاہراہ کے ساتھ کے علاقوں تک محدود ہے۔
ان کا کہنا ہے کہ ’فی الحال کارروائیاں سیدگئی سے میرعلی اور میران شاہ سے ہوتے ہوئے بویا اور دتہ خیل تک محدود ہیں۔ جو اطلاعات ہیں کہ شدت پسند شوال، سپن وام اور گڑی وام جیسے علاقوں میں ہیں، تو وہاں پاکستانی سکیورٹی فورسز کی موجودگی نہیں ہے۔ ان شدت پسندوں نے دھمکی دی ہے کہ اگر ان علاقوں میں مزید کارروائی ہوئی تو وہ افغانستان جا کر وہاں سے جوابی کارروائیاں کریں گے۔ لہٰذا جو طالبان فی الحال نہیں گئے، جب بہت مشکل ہوئی تو وہ بھی چلے جائیں گے۔‘
شمالی وزیرستان میں کارروائی اور افغانستان سے غیرملکی فوجوں کا انخلا کے سال 2014 کی وجہ سے ماہرین اس خطے میں شدت پسندوں کی صفوں میں اتھل پتھل کی توقع کر رہے ہیں۔
​


----------



## Deltaviper

mistehbab said:


> Constitution of USA notes USA as a "corporation". USA is not even a "state" or "nation state" in "legal" "terms".
> 
> Pakistan Army ate bribe/bheek money from USA in shape of Coalition Support Fund. Its covered all across news media. One tranche came in Feb, 2014. Another came just the day before Pakistan Army started this current military operation, without the consent or approval of the wrongfully corrupt elected government chosen by the masses in Pakistan.
> 
> This Army is NOT The army of Islam, of Muslims of Pakistan anymore. It is ARMY of bayghairat, who are afraid of dying, who eat bribe/bheek money from foreigners just like politicians they point fingers to.
> 
> They NEVER allowed USA, NATO (run by USA) or any others to set foot or gain foothold, or military/air foothold inside Afghanistan till Mr. Zia's era.
> 
> Yet they fight "war on terror" for non-Muslims AGAINST MUSLIMS, bowing down to them against one phone call in Mr. Musharraf's era. Such bravery, eh ?
> 
> They sold Pakistan's military, air bases to USA for "war on terror". They "allowed" USA, NATO, Zionists, their supporters to establish military, air bases inside Afghanistan.
> 
> According to Robert Gates's book "Duty: Memoirs of a Secretary at War", Pakistan gave USA support on 88 points.
> 
> They are making life much much harder for Muslims. In haramiyo'n ko sirf aik cheez ati hai, goli marna. in k sar mai bhoosa bhara hua hai. DEEN ka pata nahi hai. DEEN parhhte likhte nahi hain. DEEN kya parhhna hai, waise hee jahil loag hain. Normal study bhi pata nahi karte hain k nahi. Aam fauji ne to shaed formal education bhi hasil nahi ki. us ko kya samajh hai k REAL LIFE mai kya ho raha hai. Us ko kya pata hai k us ka commander us ko DEEN k khilaf, Musalmano'n k khilaf kaise istemal karta hai.
> 
> They take bribe/bheek money from non-Muslims in shape of Coalition Support Fund. Which is public news. Its all over the news media. Yet, they are the "pure". I should laugh on this. My Army, my nation's Army has turned to be the DOG of non-Muslims right in-front of me.
> 
> LAANAT HAI PAKISTAN ki current ARMY aur us k andar AIK AIK FAUJI PAR. CHULLOO BHAR PANI MAI DOOB K MAR JAEN YE KANJAR, HARAMI, ZANI, RISHWAT-KHOR, POWER K PEECHE ANDHE LOAG. APNAY colonel, Brigadier BAN'NE K LIYE MASOOM LOAGO'N KO QATAL KARNE WALAY. IN KO KYA PATA JIHAD KYA HAI. SHAHEED HONA KYA HAI. DEEN KA KAAM KARNA KYA HAI
> 
> ...
> 
> I'm not sure why such scumbags are not being thrown out already ??


----------



## Men in Green

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=752105638165019




@Aeronaut @Akheilos @Leader @Jazzbot
@Side-Winder 

<3

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Bratva

*Zarb-e-Azb operation: Reports of civilian deaths pour in as tribesmen threaten protests*


----------



## VCheng

Bratva said:


> *Zarb-e-Azb operation: Reports of civilian deaths pour in as tribesmen threaten protests*



So where is the inquiry and outrage over these deaths, if these reports are true?


----------



## Secur

Bratva said:


> *Zarb-e-Azb operation: Reports of civilian deaths pour in as tribesmen threaten protests*



Didn't the Govt of Pakistan ask the civilians to leave the North Waziristan before the operation started there? So , after near 9 lakh registered IDP's residing in different parts of the country , who in his right mind remains there to be affect by the aerial and ground campaign? Most likely , its the stubborn people who have insane desires to be in harm's way or the TTP sympathizers/supporters/terrorists/extremists still dreaming of Islamic golden rule under Fazlullah. In either case , for me they are fair target. The warning was given , the time was there and the facilities provided for them to remain safe for time being elsewhere. Time to integrate F.A.T.A. into the country after cleansing it , too long has it been the Illaqa-Ghair.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SQ8

Secur said:


> How many people? Enough to impose themselves on the country? Not likely now.



Recent estimate in private is about close to a million potential nutjobs.. of which at least half are now armed(or in the process of doing so).


----------



## Secur

VCheng said:


> Not likely now because of the operation in FATA? Or sometihng else?
> 
> Sir, FATA and taking care of it will be like whistling in a tornado. The real issues lie in the very fabric of mainstream society all over Pakistan.



After a long time the state has shown its resolve and capability to fight those who terrorize people or challenge its writ and not to bow down or be bogged down by unnecessary compromises or useless negotiations. This is a good precedent, I believe. A takeover appears unlikely in this scenario, the institutions of this country are still functional, hopefully before that turns critical we will be able to take care of the radicalization/extremism in the societal fabric.


Oscar said:


> Recent estimate in private is about close to a million potential nutjobs.. of which at least half are now armed(or in the process of doing so).



I personally would put the potential nutjobs at higher numbers than this study has found. The number of those armed or in the process of getting armed isn't that large, thats where the overestimation is. Think of it , around half a million nutjobs with weapons, this country should have been burning today. On the other hand, its relatively peaceful after operations started around the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Men in Green said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=752105638165019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Aeronaut @Akheilos @Leader @Jazzbot
> @Side-Winder
> 
> <3


 
kid has great Jazba.....



W.11 said:


> *‮پاکستان‬ - ‭BBC Urdu‬ - ‮وزیرستان آپریشن: پاکستانی شدت پسند افغانستان میں اکھٹے ‬*
> 
> ​*ہارون رشید*
> بی بی سی اردو ڈاٹ کام، اسلام آباد
> آخری وقت اشاعت: پير 21 جولائ 2014 ,‭ 11:06 GMT 16:06 PST​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> *پاکستانی طالبان کے افغانستان منتقل ہونے کی وجہ سے افغان طالبان کی افرادی قوت میں اضافہ ہو گیا ہے جو وہاں حملوں میں شدت کا باعث بنا ہے*
> *اطلاعات کے مطابق پاکستانی فوج کی جانب سے 15 جون سے قبائلی علاقے شمالی وزیرستان میں جاری کارروائی کے نتیجے میں پاکستانی طالبان نے بڑی تعداد میں افغانستان کا رخ کیا ہے۔*
> بعض افغان تجزیہ کار کابل اور دیگر علاقوں میں طالبان کے حملوں میں اضافے کی ایک وجہ ان شدت پسندوں کی آمد کو بھی قرار دے رہے ہیں لیکن پاکستان میں اس بارے میں شکوک و شبہات موجود ہیں۔​
> شمالی وزیرستان میں فوجی کارروائی کو ایک ماہ سے زیادہ وقت گزر چکا ہے اور فوج ساڑھے چار سو سے زائد ملکی اور غیر ملکی شدت پسندوں کو ہلاک کرنے کا دعویٰ کر رہی ہے، لیکن ایک اندازہ یہ بھی ہے کہ شدت پسند، خصوصاً ان کی قیادت، بڑی تعداد میں کارروائی کے آغاز سے قبل ہی وہاں سے نکلنے میں کامیاب ہو گئی تھی۔
> اب افغانستان سے اطلاعات ہیں کہ پاکستانی شدت پسندوں کی خاصی تعداد وہاں پہنچی ہے اور حکومت مخالف کارروائیوں میں حصہ لے رہی ہے۔ افغانستان کے قندہار صوبے سے شائع ہونے والے آزاد روزنامہ گرداب نے چند روز قبل ایک رپورٹ میں الزام عائد کیا تھا کہ سرحدی چوکیوں اور صوبہ ہلمند کے سنگین ضلع میں حملوں کے پیچھے لشکر طیبہ کا ہاتھ تھا۔
> اخبار نے اپنے ذرائع سے لکھا کہ لشکر طیبہ کے رشید پنجابی نامی شخص نے ان حملوں میں حصہ لیا۔
> *افغانستان زیادہ خطرناک*
> ​
> *"شمالی وزیرستان کی طرح کسی ایک مقام پر برسوں تک آرام سے رہنا افغانستان میں ممکن نہیں۔ دو تین جگہوں کے علاوہ افغانستان میں ایسے مقامات کم ہیں جہاں وہ رہ سکیں۔ افغان طالبان مسلسل حرکت میں رہتے ہیں۔ ایک دن حملہ کرتے ہیں اور دوسرے دن دوسری جگہ منتقل ہو جاتے ہیں۔"*​​
> سمیع یوسفزئی​مغربی اخبارات میں ایک سینیئر افغان طالبان رہنما قاری طلحہ کے حوالے سے یہ دعویٰ کیا گیا ہے کہ پاکستان سے آنے والے شدت پسندوں کے سیلاب کو فوری طور پر پورے افغانستان میں تعینات کر دیا گیا ہے: ’اس سال ہمارے پاس زیادہ تعداد میں جنگجو موجود ہیں جنھیں کابل اور ہلمند جیسے علاقوں میں بھیجا گیا ہے۔‘
> سینیئر افغان صحافی سمیع یوسفزئی کہتے ہیں کہ ہر سال موسم گرما میں ویسے ہی شدت پسند سرگرمیوں میں اضافہ ہو جاتا ہے اور پاکستانی شدت پسند وہاں زیادہ توجہ دیتے ہیں۔
> تاہم وہ کہتے ہیں کہ افغانستان پاکستان کے مقابلے میں ان کے لیے زیادہ خطرناک ہے: ’شمالی وزیرستان کی طرح کسی ایک مقام پر برسوں تک آرام سے رہنا افغانستان میں ممکن نہیں۔ دو تین جگہوں کے علاوہ افغانستان میں ایسے مقامات کم ہیں جہاں وہ رہ سکیں۔ افغان طالبان مسلسل حرکت میں رہتے ہیں۔ ایک دن حملہ کرتے ہیں اور دوسرے دن دوسری جگہ منتقل ہو جاتے ہیں۔‘
> سمیع کہتے ہیں کہ افغانستان میں مختلف علاقوں میں ان کی طالبان سے بات ہوئی ہے اور انھوں نے تازہ کھیپ کے آنے کی تصدیق کی ہے۔ البتہ وہ بتاتے ہیں کہ طالبان کی کوشش ہے کہ سال 2014 میں جانی نقصان کم رکھیں تاکہ وہ غیرملکی افواج کے انخلا کے بعد کے دور کے لیے تیار ہوں۔
> ’اب چونکہ انھیں پاکستانی طالبان بونس میں ملے ہیں تو اب بڑے حملوں میں اضافہ ہوا ہے جیسے کہ ہلمند میں اور کابل ہوائی اڈے پر۔ افغان طالبان بڑی بےپروائی سے پاکستانیوں کو استعمال کر رہے ہیں۔‘​*"شدت پسندوں نے دھمکی دی ہے کہ اگر ان علاقوں میں مزید کارروائی ہوئی تو وہ افغانستان جا کر وہاں سے جوابی کارروائیاں کریں گے۔ "*​
> صحافی، حسن خان​شدت پسندوں کی درست تعداد ہمیشہ معما رہی ہے۔ اس مرتبہ بھی معلوم نہیں کہ کتنے پاکستانی طالبان نے افغانستان کا رخ کیا ہے۔ غیرقانونی تحریک طالبان پاکستان کی قیادت پہلے ہی وہاں موجود بتائی جاتی ہے۔
> پاکستان میں شدت پسندی کے واقعات پر نظر رکھنے والے صحافی حسن خان کہتے ہیں کہ شمالی وزیرستان کا آپریشن جغرافیائی اعتبار سے محض مرکزی شاہراہ کے ساتھ کے علاقوں تک محدود ہے۔
> ان کا کہنا ہے کہ ’فی الحال کارروائیاں سیدگئی سے میرعلی اور میران شاہ سے ہوتے ہوئے بویا اور دتہ خیل تک محدود ہیں۔ جو اطلاعات ہیں کہ شدت پسند شوال، سپن وام اور گڑی وام جیسے علاقوں میں ہیں، تو وہاں پاکستانی سکیورٹی فورسز کی موجودگی نہیں ہے۔ ان شدت پسندوں نے دھمکی دی ہے کہ اگر ان علاقوں میں مزید کارروائی ہوئی تو وہ افغانستان جا کر وہاں سے جوابی کارروائیاں کریں گے۔ لہٰذا جو طالبان فی الحال نہیں گئے، جب بہت مشکل ہوئی تو وہ بھی چلے جائیں گے۔‘
> شمالی وزیرستان میں کارروائی اور افغانستان سے غیرملکی فوجوں کا انخلا کے سال 2014 کی وجہ سے ماہرین اس خطے میں شدت پسندوں کی صفوں میں اتھل پتھل کی توقع کر رہے ہیں۔
> ​


 
good let them deal with these vermin for a change.....



Oscar said:


> Recent estimate in private is about close to a million potential nutjobs.. of which at least half are now armed(or in the process of doing so).


 
oh please........



VCheng said:


> So where is the inquiry and outrage over these deaths, if these reports are true?


 
shite happens......how many instances of 'civilian deaths' in afghanistan by US/NATO/ISAF. part and parcel of war.....i dont condone it but this is the reality.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Agenda of Anti-Pakistan Forces - India, Afghanistan, USA, Iran.


----------



## VCheng

fatman17 said:


> shite happens......how many instances of 'civilian deaths' in afghanistan by US/NATO/ISAF. part and parcel of war.....i dont condone it but this is the reality.....



Fair enough. So now we know how to respond to other deaths too, without working ourselves into a selective frenzy.



Secur said:


> After a long time the state has shown its resolve and capability to fight those who terrorize people or challenge its writ and not to bow down or be bogged down by unnecessary compromises or useless negotiations. This is a good precedent, I believe. A takeover appears unlikely in this scenario, the institutions of this country are still functional, hopefully before that turns critical we will be able to take care of the radicalization/extremism in the societal fabric.



I share your hopes that critical mass for radicalization has not yet been achieved and that the present efforts will be enough to limit the spread. I have my doubts though, and it is too early to conclude anything yet.


----------



## Kabira

fatman17 said:


> View attachment 39849
> Agenda of Anti-Pakistan Forces - India, Afghanistan, USA, Iran.



Actually this is pashtun map






Most of Balochistan is Baloch, Brahui and Makrani area

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CiciHoriOzK

even if critical mass hasn't been achieved yet we need to weed them out before it happens


----------



## Dazzler

i have failed the count of such maps since 2004, every year a new map. lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 09ee97

Any explanations?


----------



## Secur

09ee97 said:


> Any explanations?



Looking for what?


----------



## 09ee97

Guy was killed in bombing earlier this year and now the same guy has been arrested. It doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## Menace2Society

Bratva said:


> *Zarb-e-Azb operation: Reports of civilian deaths pour in as tribesmen threaten protests*



So they enjoyed Afghan Taliban crazies rule which chopped off their heads in public and had a town as an IED making factory,

They did not take warning of vacating the area prior.

Either people who have died are TTP family/supporters or incredibly stupid. I think it is a combination of both.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## In arduis fidelis

fatman17 said:


> View attachment 39849
> Agenda of Anti-Pakistan Forces - India, Afghanistan, USA, Iran.


W8 i was thinking they were giving Baluchistan to the Balochis to from a new country with Iran how did it end up in Pashtunistan?(By they i mean all the good for nothing who come up with these ridiculous ideas)
Who in their right mind believe such junk,other few nutjobs high on hashish.


----------



## TheFlyingPretzel

Rafay Jamil said:


> W8 i was thinking they were giving Baluchistan to the Balochis to from a new country with Iran how did it end up in Pashtunistan?(By they i mean all the good for nothing who come up with these ridiculous ideas)
> Who in their right mind believe such junk,other few nutjobs high on hashish.



One word: Bhartis - the large majority of them.


----------



## krash

Oscar said:


> Recent estimate in private is about close to a million potential nutjobs.. of which at least half are now armed(or in the process of doing so).



You're telling us that the 'armed nutjobs' roughly match Pakistan's army in numbers, effectively becoming the 9th-10th largest army in the world? So what in God's name are they waiting for to take over everything? Is it because the council of unicorns hasn't allowed them to yet? 

Or were you being sarcastic?


----------



## Secur

09ee97 said:


> Guy was killed in bombing earlier this year and now the same guy has been arrested. It doesn't make sense to me.


Wrong intelligence back then? Or are there conspiracy theories in the air?


----------



## VCheng

09ee97 said:


> Guy was killed in bombing earlier this year and now the same guy has been arrested. It doesn't make sense to me.





Secur said:


> Wrong intelligence back then? Or are there conspiracy theories in the air?



The initial reports of his death were soon known to be erroneous.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

09ee97 said:


> Any explanations?


lack of evidence / intelligence from a non-credible source ---
if you are actually looking for an explanation then I will be more then happy to share - but if its for trolling then good luck ---

if you can see in both cases Military has not come up with official statement --- all we see in news is "Anonymous Source"
now "Is that source credible enough to trust him with the news" ??

For all I know is that "this Anonymous Source" is some low ranking Sub inspector or staffer, who heard from his friend who is a Traffic Analyst ---- or some guy who sits behind a desk and his job is compile Intelligence reports from multiple sources ---- some of them are good, some are bad---

Now how Intelligence is gathered from Taliban? - mostly its from Radio chatter, Mole (taliban who is on your side) or actually an intelligence personnel sitting among Taliban

In first case it is possible that Chatter must have been heard that he is Injured in drone strike --- or sometime Taliban act smart and try to send in wrong Intelligence - this is Counter Intelligence / Counter Surveillance ----- some guy puts out the word one Taliban is dead ---- when you combine both intel - it adds up that Adnan Rasheed is dead as he was injured----

I hope it makes sense to you now??



VCheng said:


> The initial reports of his death were soon known to be erroneous.


word has it - he was injured in first strike ---that is why he had been quiet for a while --- they sent him for some R & R

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Menace2Society

Make Adnan Rasheed trial for public view on tv. Use it as propaganda to kill ideology further.

Sentence him to death at the end.

That would be true sledgehammer to ttp.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Strigon

Menace2Society said:


> Make Adnan Rasheed trial for public view on tv. Use it as propaganda to kill ideology further.
> 
> Sentence him to death at the end.
> 
> That would be true sledgehammer to ttp.



Problem is, trial in Pakistan is as good as get out of jail free card.


----------



## VCheng

balixd said:


> ..........
> 
> word has it - he was injured in first strike ---that is why he had been quiet for a while --- they sent him for some R & R



These cowards can run all they want, but they cannot hide. They will get what they deserve - justice.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SQ8

krash said:


> You're telling us that the 'armed nutjobs' roughly match Pakistan's army in numbers, effectively becoming the 9th-10th largest army in the world? So what in God's name are they waiting for to take over everything? Is it because the council of unicorns hasn't allowed them to yet?
> 
> Or were you being sarcastic?



What I am telling you that armed/unarmed current and "ready to die" potential nutjobs number a million. However, they are NOT organized into one unit at any time. These are people who are ready to pick up arms against the state of Pakistan. Cohesive or disorganized, under one banner or several.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

VCheng said:


> These cowards can run all they want, but they cannot hide. They will get what they deserve - justice.


I have the details of his capture, a family friend from childhood has briefed me about the entire operation of stalking that guy and pinning his location and his ex filtration
it was a combined op of SSG & local militia and army aviation

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## FaujHistorian

Menace2Society said:


> Make Adnan Rasheed trial for public view on tv. Use it as propaganda to kill ideology further.
> 
> Sentence him to death at the end.
> 
> That would be true sledgehammer to ttp.



Just leave it our media. 

He will be made Islamic Mujahid in no time. 

We have a lot of lessons learned from the way badmash Mujllah Ghazis were made heros by our media.


----------



## user1

Oscar said:


> What I am telling you that armed/unarmed current and "ready to die" potential nutjobs number a million. However, they are NOT organized into one unit at any time. These are people who are ready to pick up arms against the state of Pakistan. Cohesive or disorganized, under one banner or several.



One million almost seems impossible. If only 10% (100,000) of those act like sleeper cells and then it means that there will be terrorists in almost *all cities of Pakistan*. How much intel is available about the whereabouts of such people?

The biggest reason I would be reluctant to accept this number is because this means* one terrorist in 180 persons *- very very unlikely*. *


----------



## Kabira

user1 said:


> One million almost seems impossible. If only 10% (100,000) of those act like sleeper cells and then it means that there will be terrorists in almost *all cities of Pakistan*. How much intel is available about the whereabouts of such people?
> 
> The biggest reason I would be reluctant to accept this number is because this means* one terrorist in 180 persons *- very very unlikely*. *



Ofcourse its exageration.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

user1 said:


> One million almost seems impossible. If only 10% (100,000) of those act like sleeper cells and then it means that there will be terrorists in almost *all cities of Pakistan*. How much intel is available about the whereabouts of such people?
> 
> The biggest reason I would be reluctant to accept this number is because this means* one terrorist in 180 persons *- very very unlikely*. *



Not one terrorist in 180 persons. but 1 in 180 persons prone to extremist attitudes and ideals.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Secur

Zarb-e-Azb: Thirteen militants killed in air strikes | ARY NEWS 
July 23, 2014 11:03

*PESHAWAR: Thirteen militants were killed and scores of their hideouts were destroyed on Wednesday in air strikes by Pakistan’s fighter jets in the Shawal area of North Waziristan tribal region, ARY News reports.

*
Pakistan’s military launched an offensive in North Waziristan codenamed Zarb-e-Azb on June 15 after failure of peace talks between the government and coalition of militant groups Tehreek-e-Taliban Pakistan.

According to sources the jet strikes destroyed at least six hideouts in the Shawal region and the area near Dattakhel.

The military’s jet fighters pounded the area late on Tuesday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## imran_punjabi

No major update in last few days... any update about DattaKhel and shawal area? ground operation started there or not,, i think in these areas millitary will face maximum resistance


----------



## Zhukov

balixd said:


> lack of evidence / intelligence from a non-credible source ---
> if you are actually looking for an explanation then I will be more then happy to share - but if its for trolling then good luck ---
> 
> if you can see in both cases Military has not come up with official statement --- all we see in news is "Anonymous Source"
> now "Is that source credible enough to trust him with the news" ??
> 
> For all I know is that "this Anonymous Source" is some low ranking Sub inspector or staffer, who heard from his friend who is a Traffic Analyst ---- or some guy who sits behind a desk and his job is compile Intelligence reports from multiple sources ---- some of them are good, some are bad---
> 
> Now how Intelligence is gathered from Taliban? - mostly its from Radio chatter, Mole (taliban who is on your side) or actually an intelligence personnel sitting among Taliban
> 
> In first case it is possible that Chatter must have been heard that he is Injured in drone strike --- or sometime Taliban act smart and try to send in wrong Intelligence - this is Counter Intelligence / Counter Surveillance ----- some guy puts out the word one Taliban is dead ---- when you combine both intel - it adds up that Adnan Rasheed is dead as he was injured----
> 
> I hope it makes sense to you now??
> 
> 
> word has it - he was injured in first strike ---that is why he had been quiet for a while --- they sent him for some R & R


Simplest explanation to me is that he was injured in that airstrike as that area was not reckoned by ground ops after the strike in january so he probably survived that strike but injured.
And now he is captured in the ground offensive. and in injured condition.
Nothing OUT OF THE WORLD here like some people are trying to make this issue. The airstrikes were carried on credible intel in jan but there was no way to instantly confirm wether he survived or died. The news of airstrike might be out and these media outlets converted the airstrike news to his death news by themselves. while military may have said "probable dead" and there is a huge difference in it.
If army wanted to simply lie like some want to believe. a shahidullah shahid aur fazlullah lie would have bee a much better moral boost them adnan rasheed


----------



## Amaa'n

ahmadnawaz22 said:


> Simplest explanation to me is that he was injured in that airstrike as that area was not reckoned by ground ops after the strike in january so he probably survived that strike but injured.
> And now he is captured in the ground offensive. and in injured condition.
> Nothing OUT OF THE WORLD here like some people are trying to make this issue. The airstrikes were carried on credible intel in jan but there was no way to instantly confirm wether he survived or died. The news of airstrike might be out and these media outlets converted the airstrike news to his death news by themselves. while military may have said "probable dead" and there is a huge difference in it.
> If army wanted to simply lie like some want to believe. a shahidullah shahid aur fazlullah lie would have bee a much better moral boost them adnan rasheed


Te is this not what i have said above???


----------



## iPhone

I see the updates have slowed down in this thread, is it because the operation has been slowed down or people are more glued to the Israeli massacre taking palace in Gaza?


----------



## TheNoob

iPhone said:


> I see the updates have slowed down in this thread, is it because the operation has been slowed down or people are more glued to the Israeli massacre taking palace in Gaza?



I suppose it is the latter xD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Menace2Society

I notice TTP supporters are very defensive over Shawal area.

The protests and "civilian casualties" came out straight away after entering this area. I hope PA flatten it to the ground.


----------



## Side-Winder

‪#‎ZarbEAzb‬ Update: 23 Jul 2014

1. 4 x isolated terrorist hideouts were destroyed early morning today through aerial strikes in shawal valley , killing 20 x local and foreign terrorists.
2. Clearance of Mirali is progressing well. A local ammo manufacturing factory has been recovered. Huge cache of arms and ammo, scores of IEDs and foreign currency were also recovered from Mir Ali Bazar. 
3. Meanwhile technical disposal and clearance of recovered IEDs and explosive in Miranshah is in progress. 6 x IED factories in Miranshah have been cleared by Army Engineers so far. 
4. 142866 x ration packs and 20000 x special Eid gift packages including clothes for ladies, toys and sports items for children have been distributed among IDPs so far. Distribution of more Eid gift packages is in progress.


----------



## Bratva

Security forces clearing the Mirali area of North Wazirastan Agency. PHOTO: ISPR

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Secur said:


> Still selective dealing, then. But remember when a rainy day really comes, these people will be the cause of it, they wont help in taking care of it. I thought we did learn a lesson. The reason for that question I saw his satanic face on the T.V. and wondered why was he spared despite being involved in the whole saga.



Deleted as suggested by @Secur.


----------



## Amaa'n

Secur said:


> I am deleting my off topic posts here and I would ask you both to do the same. Self delete in 5 minutes


hehehe --- see I told you nah  #loveISI

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

*North Waziristan Operation*

On July 23, airstrikes destroyed at least six militant hideouts and killed at least thirteen suspected militants in Shawal Valley and Datta Khel, North Waziristan. Reports by Geo News said the strikes destroyed four militant hideouts in the Shawal Valley.[1]
The United States Agency for International Development (USAID) announced on July 22 that it will contribute an additional $9.3 million to the internally displaced persons (IDPs) from North Waziristan Agency, bringing the U.S. total contribution to North Waziristan IDPs to $17.3 million.[2]
Pakistan’s Minister for States and Frontier Regions Lt. General (retd) Abdul Qadir Baloch acknowledged that the government has failed to address the needs of IDPs and mobilize the public to assist IDPs in the wake of Operation Zarb-e-Azb in a press conference in Islamabad on July 22. Baloch warned that the number of IDPs, which recently reached 1 million, could rise as the military operation expands into the rest of North Waziristan. He also warned that the operation could take longer than previous operations and dismissed media reports claiming civilian casualties in Shawal area of North Waziristan. General Officer Commanding of the engineering division based in Kohat, Major-General Akhtar Jamil Rao, said that 126 tons of rations have been distributed to IDPs so far, set to last for three months, while talking to journalists in Bannu on July 22. He also assured reporters that IDPs will eventually be able to return to their homes but did not mention a specific timeframe. Adviser to the Prime Minister on National Security and Foreign Affairs Sartaj Aziz held a cabinet meeting on July 22 to discuss the humanitarian assistance for IDPs.[3]
*Militancy*

On July 23, unidentified gunmen fired on a police officer and his driver near Sheen Darah area in Badbher area outside of Peshawar. The officer received only minor injuries.[4]
On July 23, unknown persons planted explosive materials by a roadside in Manzri area of Baizai sub-district, Mohmand tribal region. The explosion wounded two pedestrians. Security forces secured the area and conducted a search operation.[5]
On July 23 a NATO container truck traveling from Pakistan to Afghanistan along the Pak-Afghan highway was attacked by unidentified militants in the Kata Kusta area, Jamrud sub-district, Khyber Agency. The container sustained some damage.[6]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

*Press Release
Rawalpindi - July 23 2014
Update Op Zarb-e-Azb
(23 Jul 2014)*

4 x isolated terrorist hideouts were destroyed early morning today through aerial strikes in shawal valley , killing 20 x local and foreign terrorists.
Clearance of Mirali is progressing smoothly. A local ammo manufacturing factory has been recovered. Huge cache of arms and ammo, scores of IEDs and foreign currency were also recovered from Mir Ali Bazar.
Meanwhile technical disposal and clearance of recovered IEDs and explosive in Miranshah is in progress.6 x IED factories in Miranshah have been cleared by Army Engineers so far. 
142866 x ration packs and 20000 x special Eid gift packages including clothes for ladies, toys and sports items for children have been distributed among IDPs so far. Distribution of more Eid gift packages is in progress. Clearance of Mirali in North Wazirastan Agency is in progress

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## senses

is shawal valley located some where around North-South Waziristan border?


----------



## Zhukov

senses said:


> is shawal valley located some where around North-South Waziristan border?


Shawal valley borders South Waziristan-North Waziristan-Afghanistan


----------



## FalconsForPeace

*FC soldier killed in Jandola, two others in Dera Ismail Khan*

At least two people were killed in a roadside Improvised Explosive Device (IED) blast in Kulachi tehsil of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa's Dera Ismail Khan district, whereas a Frontier Corps (FC) soldier was shot dead in FR Jandola Bazaar.

Police sources said the explosion on Kulachi-Loni road left two local traders dead.

The victims were passing through the area when their motorcycle struck an IED, police sources said, adding that explosives were planted to target law enforcement personnel.

In a separate incident at FR Jandola Bazaar near the South Waziristan tribal agency, an FC soldier was shot dead by unidentified gunmen.

The deceased was on leave when he was shot dead in main Jandola Bazaar.

FC soldier killed in Jandola, two others in Dera Ismail Khan - Pakistan - DAWN.COM

*Two policemen killed in Quetta firing*

Militants killed two policemen in Quetta, the capital of volatile Balochistan province on Friday, police said.

Superintendent of Police (SP) Imran Qureshi told Dawn that militants attacked the policemen in the New Sariab area of Quetta. "Both policemen had received multiple bullet wounds," he added.

Security and rescue teams reach the attack site with the latter rushing the victims to a nearby hospital.

Qureshi said one policeman died on the spot whereas the other succumbed to his injuries on way to the hospital.

The assailants managed to escape unhurt from the spot.

Security personnel cordoned off the area as a probe into the incident went under way.

There was no claim of responsibility. However, police suspects the involvement of Baloch militants.


Two policemen killed in Quetta firing - Pakistan - DAWN.COM


----------



## TheFlyingPretzel

Irfan Baloch said:


> I have the details of his capture, a family friend from childhood has briefed me about the entire operation of stalking that guy and pinning his location and his ex filtration
> it was a combined op of SSG & local militia and army aviation



Pakistan security officials said today they had arrested a top militant near the Afghan border but not a Pakistani Taliban leader whose colleagues had identified last week as a man who once tried to blow up former president Pervez Musharraf.

Security officials said on July 15 the military had captured Adnan Rashid, who was accused of trying to kill Musharraf in a 2003 bomb attack and who later escaped from jail, in the South Waziristan region near the Afghan border. The officials hailed the arrest, which followed a shootout, as the first major catch since the army launched an offensive against al Qaeda-linked militants along the Afghan border last month. The government and army did not officially confirm the arrest at the time.

Later, various other security officials said it was not Rashid who had been captured but an important al Qaeda bomb-maker and trainer. "A high-value target has indeed been arrested but it is not Adnan Rashid," one of the officials told sources. "There was a mix-up." The official, who declined to be identified as he is not authorized to speak to the media, declined to identify the trainer or give details about him except to say he had extensive experience in training suicide bombers and making bombs.

Two other officials also said Rashid had not been arrested. Rashid, is believed to be in his mid-30s and is a former Pakistani air force officer who tried to become a suicide bomber before he was jailed for the attempt to blow up Musharraf. He escaped from jail in 2012 along with nearly 400 other militants. Several Pakistani Taliban commanders also said Rashid had not been captured. "The news that Adnan Rashid was arrested is completely baseless," a Taliban commander who identified himself by his first name, Sabir, told sources by telephone. "He is free and safe and protected by his 12 suicide-bomber bodyguards who never leave his side. His family is with him."

Two militant associates of Rashid said false reports of his arrest had been spread in an attempt to get him to react so that security forces could trace his whereabouts. The Pakistan army and the government declined to comment.

'Adnan Rashid not arrested, there was a mix up' said Pakistani officials

Comments?


----------



## TheFlyingPretzel

senses said:


> is shawal valley located some where around North-South Waziristan border?









The following link will take you to the exact area of Shawal on the map.

Shawal, Pakistan - Google Maps


----------



## rockstar08

Men in Green said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=752105638165019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Aeronaut @Akheilos @Leader @Jazzbot
> @Side-Winder
> 
> <3



this kid has nice voice


----------



## Informant

Qasim khan uk said:


> Stop drones not kill your own people for the sake of the west stupid sellout generals wake up



Please stay back in UK, never come here.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Irfan Baloch

TheFlyingPretzel said:


> Pakistan security officials said today they had arrested a top militant near the Afghan border but not a Pakistani Taliban leader whose colleagues had identified last week as a man who once tried to blow up former president Pervez Musharraf.
> 
> Comments?


Pakistan officials say al Qaeda trainer, not Taliban militant, arrested

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Enigma SIG

Qasim khan uk said:


> Stop drones not kill your own people for the sake of the west stupid sellout generals wake up


Says the guy who is most probably sucking the teat of the british welfare system?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Secur

Qasim khan uk said:


> Stop drones not kill your own people for the sake of the west stupid sellout generals wake up



First, land again at the Jinnah International Airport and then talk about it.


----------



## dilpakistani

Qasim khan uk said:


> Stop drones not kill your own people for the sake of the west stupid sellout generals wake up


Sure man... 
Our own people .... 
Beheaded 150 FC soldiers in feburary
Killed 75 Shia pilgrims in Balochistan
Attacked Karachi Airport
Killed Police SP Chaudry Aslam in Karachi 
300 para military troops had been assassinated since January by them... 

So i would love if our generals are doing what they are doing even if they are taking money for it...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

senses said:


> is shawal valley located some where around North-South Waziristan border?



is it just me or op zarb-e-azb is losing momentum.....?? i know miranshah is cleared, mirali is in the process of clearing and shawal is being pounded from the air......whats next?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VelocuR

fatman17 said:


> View attachment 40636
> 
> 
> 
> is it just me or op zarb-e-azb is losing momentum.....?? i know miranshah is cleared, mirali is in the process of clearing and shawal is being pounded from the air......whats next?



Dara AdamKhel near Kohat is clear?


----------



## fatman17

*Zarb-e-Azb: Forces destroy 5 terrorists’ hideouts in Mir Ali *

July 26, 2014 - Updated 55 PK







*MIR ALI: Security forces destroyed five hideouts of militants during ground offensive in various areas of Mir Ali, North Waziristan, Geo News reported.*
Official sources said security forces targeted terrorists hideouts on the other side of Tochi river in the area, adding in the fresh action five militants’ dens were flattened.
Troops have started advancing towards Khushali and Hasokhel areas of Mir Ali and launched search operation.


----------



## fatman17




----------



## Luftwaffe

farhan_9909 said:


> TTP strength as per initial estimate is reduced to 1500,Since PA has included Haqqani and Hafiz Gul bahadur into the compaign aswell.Expect the total strength of Militants close to 5k



Very realistic figure minus current ones being sent to Hell. I hope next Ops should either be cleaning no go Areas in Karachi or Baluchistan. We need to clean up Pakistan.


----------



## Men in Green

*Thirty terrorists have surrendered during ongoing military offensive in North Waziristan. *

*BANNU (Web Desk) – More than five hundred terrorists have been killed and 34 Pakistani soldiers have embraced martyrdom during military operation (Zarb-e-Azb) in North Waziristan Agency since June 15, Dunya News reported.*

According to a report, dozens of militant hideouts were destroyed while several improvised explosive device (IED) making factories were seized in Miranshah area during last 42 days.

Pak Army troops have already cleared Miranshah, Degan and Boya areas, however, operation is underway in Mir Ali.

During ongoing ground offensive, thirty terrorists have surrendered so far.

Pakistani jets and artillery began hitting rebel targets in North Waziristan in mid-June to try to regain full control of the district and ground forces moved in on June 30.

The assault by Pakistan s military was launched after a dramatic attack by militants on Karachi airport which killed dozens of people and marked the end of a faltering peace process with the Tehreek-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP).

More than 800,000 people have been forced to flee from North Waziristan by the assault, with most ending up in the nearby town of Bannu. Twelve hundred tonnes of ration has been distributed among the affectees till today.

Over 500 terrorists killed, 34 soldiers martyred during Zarb-e-Azb: report | Pakistan | Dunya News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

fatman17 said:


> View attachment 40636
> 
> 
> 
> is it just me or op zarb-e-azb is losing momentum.....?? i know miranshah is cleared, mirali is in the process of clearing and shawal is being pounded from the air......whats next?



Dattakhel, Den of Punjabi talibans hasn't been touched yet.


----------



## fatman17

Bratva said:


> Dattakhel, Den of Punjabi talibans hasn't been touched yet.


 
they wont be spared.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Counter-Errorist

fatman17 said:


> View attachment 40678



I wish that soon Pakistanis can visit this spectacular place without fearing for their safety

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## In arduis fidelis

Bratva said:


> Dattakhel, Den of Punjabi talibans hasn't been touched yet.


According to an insider news punjabi talibans have been taken out of this fight through other means.


----------



## Bratva

2-3 Year old Pic but relevant to this thread!

more or less that is what Shawal Valley looks like

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Secur

Luftwaffe said:


> Very realistic figure minus current ones being sent to Hell. I hope next Ops should either be cleaning no go Areas in Karachi or Baluchistan. We need to clean up Pakistan.



So, what do you think is happening in Karachi?


----------



## mave




----------



## Bratva

*Ahrarul Hind claims support of senior TTP commanders*
By Zahir Shah Sherazi
Updated about 13 hours ago




A policeman cordons off the site of a bomb attack at the district court in Islamabad. — Photo by Reuters/File
PESHAWAR: Little known militant group Ahrarul Hind, which had defected from the Tehreek-i-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) during its efforts to pursue peace talks with the government earlier this year, announced on Friday that senior TTP leaders have joined its ranks.

The claim could not be verified from the TTP.

In a statement issued to this correspondent, Ahrarul Hind spokesperson Asad Mansoor said, the group has "a well organised structure now and some founder TTP commanders and close aides of Amir Baitullah Mehsud are its members."

He said Maulana Umar Qasimi will be the amir of Ahrarul Hind.

Mansoor claimed that the outfit has the support of key commanders like Maulana Habibul Haq of Malakand, who was a TTP Nazim, key TTP commander Maulana Abdullah of Bajaur Agency, Shura member Mualana Hamza from Mohmand Agency, Mualana Amir Salam, the former TTP top man in Orakzai, Kurram and Khyber agencies, the Taliban Darul Qaza Chief Mufti Musbahuddin Sayad of Mohmand Agency, Commander Abu Ibrahim of the Punjabi Taliban and Mualana Sadiq and Maulana Yasin of Malakand Division.

The AH spokesman vowed to target Pakistani government and the security forces. “The security forces and the law enforcement agencies besides the government machinery would be on their hit list,” he said.

The group first came into the media limelight when it claimed an attack on an Islamabad district court on March 3 which killed 10 including lawyers and a sessions judge.

On March 13, the group claimed deadly attacks in Peshawar and Quetta which killed a total of 19 people.

The shadowy group splintered from the Taliban during the government’s peace talks with the group, and said that it rejected negotiations.

The TTP had declared a one-month ceasefire early in March, but less than 48 hours later, the dissident group claimed to have carried out the court on the Islamabad court premises, while the TTP denied responsibility.

The attacks in three major cities raised fears that the militant movement is splintering dangerously – though several analysts said they suspected the "new" factions were simply the TTP operating under another guise.

*'Suicide attacks until sharia'*
According to militant and government sources, Ahrar-ul-Hind – "freedom fighters of India", referring to the sub-continent as a whole – was formed early March by TTP fighters opposed to peace talks.

A written statement from the group sent to Pakistani media on February 9 and seen by AFP said it will not take part in peace talks and will carry on attacking Pakistani cities, even if the government and TTP reach a peace deal.

"It is our resolve that we will continue our suicide attacks and armed struggle in Pakistan until enforcement of sharia," Asad Mansoor had said in the statement.

"As we belong to Pakistan's cities so we will directly hit and carry (out) attacks inside cities."

The statement described the TTP as "brothers" but said the group was going its own way and would not be bound by the umbrella faction's orders.

Mansoor said Ahrarul Hind was led by Maulana Umar Qasmi, though several sources in militant groups said they had not heard this name before.

Few details have emerged about the group, though one militant source said many of its members were based in eastern Afghanistan.

A militant source in North Waziristan tribal district told AFP that Ahrarul Hind was largely composed of Punjabi Taliban.

Several eyewitnesses to the Islamabad court attack reported hearing the militants speaking Punjabi to one another.

It is not yet clear how much traction Ahrarul Hind is getting among Pakistan's myriad militant factions, but one commander in the northwest told AFP the group had been in touch with four or five outfits.

The commander said the group had also contacted the remnants of a faction formerly led by Badar Mansoor, the head of the Pakistan chapter of al Qaeda who was killed in a US drone strike in February 2012.

*Experienced commander*
Investigators told Reuters that Qasmi, a 38-year-old from the central province of Punjab, is experienced in organising joint operations against Pakistani cities, using fighters drawn from the country's Punjabi heartland and tribal lands bordering Afghanistan.

"Ahrarul Hind could be the new name of one of several Punjabi factions that Taliban insurgents have teamed up with," said one official involved in investigating the attack.

"A team of Pashto-speaking Punjabi fighters was carefully selected and given their target via a phone call," said a second investigator. "The fighters just had five days to study the building, rehearse the attack and strike. That was all it took."

Among those killed was a judge who ruled in October that former President Pervez Musharraf should not be tried for murder for ordering his commandoes to storm Islamabad's "Red Mosque" in 2007 to root out militants attempting to impose Islamic sharia in the capital.

According to intelligence officers, Qasmi hails from Jhang, a southern Punjab city that is home to the eponymous Lashkar-i-Jhangvi (LJ), an anti-Shia sectarian group which supplied foot-soldiers for al Qaeda in Pakistan.

Soon after high school, they said, Qasmi moved to nearby Bahawalpur, close to the Indian border, where he is said to have enrolled in a seminary run by Maulana Masood Azhar, the head of Jaish-e-Mohammad that targets India.

And in subsequent years he became dangerously well-networked as he moved between southern Punjab and the tribal lands in the northwest, notably in the Mohmand region, where a Pakistani Taliban faction executed 23 soldiers early this year – an incident that raised criticism of Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif for pursuing peace talks.

Officials also believe Qasmi is close to Jundullah, the group behind a suicide bombing that killed at least 78 Christians at a church in Peshawar last September.

And they reckon he could muster 1,200 fighters drawn from various Punjabi-based groups for deadly operations against Pakistani cities.



Secur said:


> So, what do you think is happening in Karachi?



Surprisingly, TTP groups in karachi are in dormant now a days


----------



## khalifa786

Whats the estimated time frame by PA to complete this Operation?


----------



## fatman17

khalifa786 said:


> Whats the estimated time frame by PA to complete this Operation?


 
when the 'rats' are snuffed out.





Targeting Militant Hideout.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FunkyGen

khalifa786 said:


> Whats the estimated time frame by PA to complete this Operation?


Two weeks (read in a newspaper today)


----------



## fatman17

FunkyGen said:


> Two weeks (read in a newspaper today)


 
i think it will be much longer than 2 weeks.....


----------



## Metanoia

This will take time...the problem is so complex that there is no quick fix. 

The initial stage was to deny the area to the terrorists by rooting them out and destroying their immediate infrastructure....I suppose this stage is near completion.

Still we'll have to defend against the incursions and destroy their complex network spread throughout Pakistan...this is where it will take time and determination.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Menace2Society

This is will take 3 more months at least.


----------



## Jaansher



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Secur

Jaansher said:


>



The footage released by ISPR in the last few hours?


----------



## SQ8

Any non youtube link to the video? ^^


----------



## Jaansher

Oscar said:


> Any non youtube link to the video? ^^

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango




----------



## dil_dil

Latest update

*July 27, 8:45pm*

According to ISPR, Operation *Zarb-e-Azb has been a success so far as Miramshah, Boya and Degaan areas of North Waziristan have been cleared of terrorists*, _Express News_ reported.

*Further, the ISPR reported, 70 per cent area of Mir Ali, which was the second largest sanctuary of terrorists, has also been cleared by the armed forces, while two major IED factories were also seized.*

Land mines weighing five thousand kilograms, which were discovered from Boya, have been defused.

30 barrels of explosives were also found from two underground tunnels.

Zarb-e-Azb updates: Miramshah, Boya, Degaan areas cleared of terrorists – The Express Tribune

How many areas still left? Someone said in another 2 weeks operation will be over.


----------



## user1

Secur said:


> So, what do you think is happening in Karachi?



Almost everyday there is a news about some terrorists killed by Rangers in Karachi. This used to be '*arrested by Rangers*'. Now it has become '*taken out by Rangers*'. This seems like good development.


----------



## fatman17

*Many TTP strongholds cleared*
By Bureau Report





SOLDIERS clearing a terrorist hideout in Mirali, the second major town of North Waziristan in this picture released by the ISPR on Sunday.
PESHAWAR: The Inter Services Public Relations, the media wing of the armed forces, has claimed to have achieved major success in the operation against militants in North Waziristan.
It said in a statement on Sunday that a large part of the tribal agency has been cleared of insurgents, including the areas considered to be strongholds of the proscribed Tehreek-i-Taliban Pakistan and other militant organisations.
According to the ISPR, security forces have conducted house-to-house searches in Mirali and adjoining villages and cleared up to 70 per cent of the area.
Miramshah, Boya and Degan have already been cleansed of terrorists.
The operation was launched on June 18 and has resulted in displacement of around 52,000 families, who have been registered in Bannu and other places. They are living in camps, with relatives or in rented houses.
Initially, about 92,000 families were registered as internally displaced persons (IDPs) but the number was revised down after verification by the National Database and Registration Authority.
The ISPR claimed that security forces had found two “ammunition factories” with large stockpiles of explosive material. They also found 30 barrels filled with explosives and chemicals used for manufacturing improvised explosive devices (IEDs) in two large tunnels in Mirali town, the second largest bastion of militants.
The military also claimed to have seized a large IED, weighing 5,000kg, in Boya. It was defused by a special team of army engineers. When detonated, it shook the entire agency and the explosion was heard even in the settled area.
The ISPR statement said 570 suspected “terrorists” and 34 security personnel had been killed since the launching of Zarb-i-Azb. In addition, 98 hideouts and 30 IED factories, three ammunition factories and several centres for training suicide bombers have been destroyed.
But, the claim about the killing of militants could not be verified from independent sources because the media has no access to the area.
There are unconfirmed reports that the operation has also caused large-scale “collateral damage” in the conflict-hit area.
Huge caches of arms, communication equipment and propaganda literature had also been found, the ISPR said.
*RELIEF WORK:* Meanwhile, distribution of relief goods among the IDPs continues in Bannu, Dera Ismail Khan and Tank districts. About 152,000 packages of foodstuff, each weighing 110kg, have been distributed so far.
Besides, 53,000 Eid packs have already been given to the IDPs and the distribution is continuing.
_Published in Dawn, July 28th, 2014_



user1 said:


> Almost everyday there is a news about some terrorists killed by Rangers in Karachi. This used to be '*arrested by Rangers*'. Now it has become '*taken out by Rangers*'. This seems like good development.


 
result of PPO - carte blanc to eliminate.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

*Gauging the Success of Pakistan’s North Waziristan Operation*
By Reza Jan
July 25, 2014




Mechanized troops patrolling outside the cordoned area in North Waziristan Agency. (ispr.gov.pk)
The Pakistani military launched its long-overdue offensive against militants in North Waziristan on June 15 with much fanfare. Public support for the operation, titled Operation Zarb-e-Azb, remains high, with many people in Pakistan believing this to be the operation to end all operations. The Pakistan Army touted the fight as Pakistan’s own, as opposed to one undertaken at the behest of the U.S., and as one being prosecuted against militants of all stripes, both foreign and domestic. If the hype is to be believed, the Pakistani military offensive in North Waziristan is in the process of striking a crippling blow against militants operating in the region, particularly the Tehrik-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) and its foreign allies such as al Qaeda and the Islamic Movement of Uzbekistan (IMU).
While there have surely been successes so far—and the mere fact that the operation is taking place at all is a marked improvement over Pakistan’s previous policy of allowing one of the world’s most dangerous militant safe havens to fester unmolested—the reality on the ground appears somewhat less optimistic. The ground phase of the operation in North Waziristan is progressing at a cautious pace; most militants fled the main combat zones far in advance of the operation; the government is facing a humanitarian crisis on a scale it is grossly underprepared for; and Pakistani policies of favoritism toward certain militant groups do not appear to have changed. Whether Pakistan has learned from the lessons of its previous military operations and is prepared to do what’s necessary to make its gains in North Waziristan permanent, remains to be seen.
*The Progress So Far*
Pakistani military aircraft began Operation Zarb-e-Azb on June 15 with a series of punishing airstrikes on militant strongholds in the Mir Ali, Degan, and Boya areas of the district.[1] The Pakistan Army, which has long maintained a garrison in the militant havens of Mir Ali and Miram Shah, the headquarters of North Waziristan Agency, finally deployed its troops outside the protective walls of its bases en masse and surrounded both towns in an attempt to prevent militants from fleeing the area.[2] The military imposed a curfew on the Agency, preventing the civilian population from fleeing, fearing that an exodus would allow militants to flee the conflict zone hidden among internally displaced persons (IDPs).[3] While airstrikes continued to hit suspected militant hideouts for several days, primarily in and around Miram Shah and Mir Ali—the military claimed to have killed over 280 militants in the first week and inflicted no civilian casualties—no major ground action had taken place thus far.[4] 
On June 18, four days after the operation commenced, the military loosened the curfew on North Waziristan in order to allow civilians to evacuate prior to the commencement of ground operations in the Agency’s main urban areas.[5] The easing of the curfew set off a flood of people clamoring to flee North Waziristan. Nearly 30,000 people fled the Agency on the first day and, by the time the military finally launched the ground phase of its operation on June 30, the number of registered IDPs had reached over 450,000.[6] The number is even higher when counting the dozens of thousands that fled west to Afghanistan instead of east, where the Pakistani government has established camps for IDPs.[7]
The mass evacuation of local populations prior to the start of military operations is now a well-established facet of Pakistani counterinsurgency doctrine.[8] The army prefers to fight in environments devoid of civilians since it frequently employs heavy arms including bombers, artillery and armor in support of infantry forces moving through urban areas.[9] The evacuation of civilians was also undertaken prior to the start of major operations of a similar scale in the Swat valley and South Waziristan Agency in 2009.[10]
When ground troops finally joined the fray in earnest on June 30, their primary tasking was to collapse back onto Miram Shah, the town they had deployed from, and conduct a systematic sweep of the town for lingering militants, booby traps, and enemy infrastructure.[11] Sporadic clashes continued with militants attempting to plant improvised explosive devices (IEDs), or to flee the security cordons around Miram Shah and Mir Ali, but the primary action that took place elsewhere in North Waziristan while troops cleared Miram Shah continued to be airstrikes by jets and helicopter gunships on suspected militant locations.[12]
On July 9, the army claimed it had cleared about 80 percent of Miram Shah and discovered numerous IED factories, suicide bomber training schools, militant training camps, arms and ammunition caches, militant literature, and evidence of al Qaeda’s presence in the area.[13] On a media field trip to Miram Shah, reporters were able to tour the town, explore training camps and visit a market for suicide bomb vests school that appeared to be have been frequented by both the Haqqani Network and Pakistani militants.[14]
What the army had not encountered up until this point was any major concentrations of enemy fighters or senior TTP leaders. On July 14, Pakistani officials claimed they had arrested senior TTP leader Adnan Rashid, along with an unnamed al Qaeda bomb-maker and trainer.[15] Rashid is famous for being broken out of jail in 2012 and later heading the TTP’s notorious jailbreak unit. Pakistani officials later disavowed reports of Rashid’s arrest and said that, while the al Qaeda operative was in custody, Rashid remained at-large.[16] Even so, the arrest of the al Qaeda operative took place in Shakai, South Waziristan, far away from the fighting in North Waziristan.[17]
On July 14, the army finally launched ground operations into Mir Ali to clear the town in similar fashion to Miram Shah.[18] Mir Ali, too, seemed to have only a residual militant presence but was awash with the remains of militant bomb factories and arms caches.[19] On July 19, 35 days after the operation commenced, the army finally gave some indication that ground forces were advancing beyond just Miram Shah and Mir Ali and towards areas where a large number of militants are believed to have fled; ground forces began clearing and consolidating control over the previously militant-controlled towns of Boya and Degan in Datta Khel sub-district, some 12 miles west of Miram Shah.[20] To-date, the army claims to have killed over 500 militants over the course of nearly six weeks of fighting, without inflicting any civilian casualties and while suffering the loss of fewer than 30 of its own men.[21] The number of IDPs the government has registered thus far has exceeded one million, however.[22]
*Gains and Losses*
While a full assessment of Operation Zarb-e-Azb’s effectiveness should be reserved for when hostilities conclude, a preliminary appraisal highlights some successes and more than a few notes of caution. The army has gained praise for finally launching an operation that previous governments and military chiefs had been loath to undertake.[23] It claims it has killed over 500 enemy fighters, including many from the al Qaeda-affiliated IMU and East Turkistan Islamic Movement (ETIM).[24] Ground operations in Miram Shah and Mir Ali, and airstrikes across the Agency, have robbed militants of numerous safe houses and bolt holes. The TTP and its allies, including the Haqqani Network, will lament the loss of the fairly sophisticated physical terror infrastructure they enjoyed in North Waziristan that included formal bomb-making factories and bomber-training academies, elaborate tunnel networks, and arms markets.[25]
A second order benefit of the churn the operation has created has been exposing numerous militants who had gone to ground who might otherwise become the targets of U.S. drone strikes. During the course of the operation, and in the days immediately preceding it, there have been at least five U.S. drone strikes in North Waziristan, a much higher rate of activity than has been experienced for many months, even taking into account a long pause in the Pakistan drone program for most of the first half of 2014.[26] On July 11, a drone strike in Datta Khel killed at least six "mid-level" al Qaeda operatives, connected to a senior member of the group's “Victory Committee,” operating out of Syria.[27]
On the other hand, there appear to be enough reasons to temper an optimistic view of the operation. As was mentioned earlier, the vast majority of militants active in North Waziristan appear to have left the region long before the operation began; thus, the human networks that form the core strength of the militant movement in Pakistan remain largely undamaged.[28] Safe houses can be moved and physical infrastructure rebuilt. The TTP was ejected from its strongholds and ancestral homeland in the Mehsud tribal areas of South Waziristan in 2009 and was able to reconstitute itself before long in neighboring North Waziristan. While it will surely lose some capacity in being forced to move wholesale once again, the TTP will not undergo any shocks it has not endured and overcome in the past.
The TTP and its allies appear to have moved into the further reaches of western and southwestern North Waziristan, into areas such as the Shawal Valley that are far more prohibitive for conventional forces to operate in, or then to areas such as Datta Khel sub-district, home to the Hafiz Gul Bahadur Taliban faction with which the Pakistani government has maintained a long-standing truce.[29] The army has yet to demonstrate that it will move deep into Bahadur’s heartland and fight his men in order to hunt down fleeing TTP, IMU and al Qaeda fighters. Many militants have also fled further west into Afghanistan, where the Pakistani government will not be able to reach them. The government has frequently requested that the Afghan government seal the border and take action against TTP militants that are based on its territory, including the group’s overall leader, Mullah Fazlullah. The Afghan government does not have the attention bandwidth or military capacity, given its own election crisis and ongoing insurgency, to deal with such requests. Nor, frankly, does it have the willingness to help Pakistan when its own entreaties for Pakistani authorities to crack down on Afghan Taliban militants sheltering in Pakistan, particularly the North Waziristan-based Haqqani Network, have been ignored for years.[30] After much pleading, Afghan and Pakistani authorities have finally begun formally negotiating the conditions under which they would provide each other with security assistance, but any actual agreement or support seems a long way off.[31]
The Haqqani Network’s fate is another minus mark on the Pakistani score sheet. Despite several statements from senior military and government officials that the army would not discriminate between militant groups and some explicit declarations that Haqqani Network fighters would be targeted wherever encountered, Pakistan appears not to have broken from its old policy of supporting the Haqqani Network as a proxy in Afghanistan. Several press reports claim that the Haqqanis were tipped off to the start of the operation and allowed to leave North Waziristan unmolested before hostilities began.[32] The fact that no Haqqani fighters have been killed or captured over the course of the operation only reinforces this impression. Whether the Haqqanis reappear in North Waziristan after the operation is concluded, or receive Pakistani help in establishing new strongholds elsewhere in the country, will determine whether or not Pakistan is sincere in claiming its desire to target all militant groups; given the long history of Pakistani support to the Haqqani Network, the burden of proof lies squarely on Pakistan.
*Hearts, Minds and Ultimate Success*
Finally, the critical humanitarian situation Operation Zarb-e-Azb has created merits mention because it is likely to have a direct bearing on the offensive’s chance of ultimate success—the successful repatriation of a sympathetic local population is the primary means for inoculating North Waziristan against militant attempts to re-infiltrate the area.
The one million IDPs that have fled the conflict zone in North Waziristan have far exceeded projections.[33] The American Enterprise Institute’s Critical Threats Project’s own estimates put North Waziristan’s population at around half a million people, after accounting for increases in Pakistan’s population since its last census in 1998, which tallied North Waziristan’s population at 361,246.[34]
The one million displaced have mostly clustered in neighboring Bannu district, where the government has established a camp for IDPs.[35] Only a fraction of IDPs have chosen to stay at government facilities, however.[36] Some fear reprisals by the Taliban which has warned locals against engaging with the government, while others are frustrated or angry at the government’s prosecution of the operation and the alleged lack of support it has shown for IDPs’ plight.[37] Many IDPs claim facilities established for them are inadequate, and non-governmental organizations (NGOs) report that the government has also made it difficult for them to get involved in the aid process.[38]
Provincial governments in Sindh and Balochistan have also been less than welcoming to the displaced, declaring that IDPs will not be allowed across provincial borders without proper registration and screening.[39] The Sindh government in particular sees IDPs from North Waziristan as trouble not just because they fear militants will infiltrate the main city of Karachi in the IDPs’ midst, but because it believes they will have a destabilizing effect on the city’s precarious ethnic balance.[40] The federal government has admitted it has had a harder time generating sympathy and support for the IDPs among the population at-large than it did following major natural disasters in 2005 and 2010, some of which may be attributed to donor fatigue after multiple years spent sheltering and feeding IDPs affected by weather and war.[41]
Other IDPs, meanwhile, accuse the military of bombing civilian targets and covering up the truth by labeling the dead as militants. One such airstrike in the Shawal Valley on July 16 killed 35 militants, according to government and military spokesmen, but multiple sources reported after the fact that the dead were all civilians, mostly women and children, who were in their homes because the government assured them their area was not at risk of bombardment.[42] One military official seemed to indicate that Pakistani military policy was to treat civilians who refused to evacuate or distance themselves from militants as legitimate collateral damage.[43] 
The key factor cementing success in the Pakistan Army’s operation in the Swat Valley in 2009 was the rapid repatriation of over 2.5 million locals who were displaced prior to the operation’s start.[44] The military made winning hearts and minds in Swat a priority and later availed the help of a sympathetic local population that became an informant base for the government upon returning home. Swat, as a result, continues to be relatively militant free despite several attempts by the TTP to re-infiltrate its old stronghold there. The operation in South Waziristan proved much less successful over the long term because the government failed to win over or adequately repatriate a brutalized and skeptical local population; much of South Waziristan has once again become a permissive environment for the TTP and its allies.
The population of North Waziristan has lived under de facto Taliban control for over a decade and is deeply distrustful of the government; many from North Waziristan attribute their suffering to both their local militant overlords and the government’s unsympathetic actions. The experiences of this latest crop of IDPs have done little to improve their view of the government so far. If the government is to improve upon the results from South Waziristan in 2009, it will need to act far more diligently with regards to IDPs from North Waziristan. The local population, if and when it is repatriated, holds the greatest ability to prevent the Taliban from taking root in the region again; if the government and military are to avoid squandering that resource, they would do well to improve upon their current efforts.
*North Waziristan Is Not the End*
The euphoria that Pakistan is finally engaged in operations against militants in North Waziristan, the hub of so many domestic, regional, and international terrorist plots over the years (including against the U.S. homeland), is understandable. The North Waziristan operation will not be the end of terrorism in Pakistan, let alone the region, however. In the years that the haven was ignored, militants based there, including the TTP, al Qaeda, the Haqqani Network, and their domestic and regional allies, have spread, diversified and strengthened their networks.[45] The TTP’s umbrella network extends far beyond North Waziristan, and includes powerful factions in other agencies of Pakistan’s tribal areas such as Mohmand, inside Kunar and Nuristan provinces in Afghanistan, and in Pakistan’s urban metropolises such as Karachi.[46] The TTP will suffer the loss of its North Waziristan base, but it will survive it. The group’s human network has been largely unaffected by the offensive, and will bounce back quickly if it is not continuously pursued from haven to haven or killed outright—a difficult outcome to achieve. The TTP and its allies gain strength from their cooperation with other major militant groups such as the Haqqani Network, which Pakistan still appears unable to spurn.
Unless the government is prepared to hunt the TTP in all its strongholds on a recurring basis, break its relations with groups it sees as allies but which also facilitate its enemies, or prosecute operations such as the one in North Waziristan to their logical conclusions (including a fully-fledged, hearts-and-minds focused post-conflict phase), any gains from Operation Zarb-e-Azb will be temporary at best. The operation is far from over; while some success can be recorded, course correction appears necessary at this time.

[1] “Press Release: No PR125/2014-ISPR,” _Inter Service Public Relations_, June 15, 2014. Available: https://www.ispr.gov.pk/front/main.asp?o=t-press_release&id=2573
“Mostly Uzbeks killed in overnight North Waziristan bombing: army,” _Dawn_, June 15, 2014. Available: http://www.dawn.com/news/1112875/mostly-uzbeks-killed-in-overnight-n-waziristan-bombing-army
“Karachi airport attack mastermind killed in North Waziristan,” _Dawn_, June 15, 2014. Available: http://www.dawn.com/news/1112901/karachi-airport-attack-mastermind-killed-in-n-waziristan-sources
“Press Release: No PR123/2014-ISPR,” _Inter Service Public Relations_, June 15, 2014. Available: https://www.ispr.gov.pk/front/main.asp?o=t-press_release&id=2573
“Press Release: No PR125/2014-ISPR,” _Inter Service Public Relations_, June 15, 2014. Available: https://www.ispr.gov.pk/front/main.asp?o=t-press_release&id=2573
Masterminds of Karachi airport attack also killed in NWA bombings,” _The News_, June 15, 2014. Available: http://www.thenews.com.pk/article-150822-Masterminds-of-Karachi-airport-attack-also-killed-in-NWA-bombings
[2] All-out military operation launched in North Waziristan,” _Dawn_, June 16, 2014. Available: http://epaper.dawn.com/DetailImage.php?StoryImage=16_06_2014_001_006 
“IDPs from NWA refuse to stay in FR Bannu Camp,” _The News, _June, 15, 2014. Available: http://www.thenews.com.pk/Todays-News-7-256088-IDPs-from-NWA-refuse-to-stay-in-FR-Bannu-camp
“Operation Zarb-i-Azb: Sindh ready to face terrorist backlash,” _Dawn_, June 15, 2014. Available here: http://www.dawn.com/news/1112999/operation-zarb-i-azb-sindh-ready-to-face-terrorist-backlash
Based on author’s continuous tracking of Pakistan Army force presence in North Waziristan and conversations with Pakistani military officials, 2009-present.
[3] Masterminds of Karachi airport attack also killed in NWA bombings,” _The News_, June 15, 2014. Available: http://www.thenews.com.pk/article-150822-Masterminds-of-Karachi-airport-attack-also-killed-in-NWA-bombings
[4] “Helicopters pound terrorist hideouts, killing 30 in NWA, Khyber,” _The News_, June 21, 2014. Available: http://www.thenews.com.pk/article-151434-30-more-terrorists-killed-as-helicopters-pound-hideouts-in-NWA,-Khyber-
“Pakistan army in for long haul in offensive against Taliban,” _Reuters_, June 18, 2014. Available: http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/06/17/pakistan-airstrikes-offensive-idINKBN0ES35W20140617
[5] “30,000 flee as curfew eased in some areas, _Dawn_, June 19, 2014. Available: http://www.dawn.com/news/1113681/30000-flee-as-curfew-eased-in-some-areas 
[6] “30,000 flee as curfew eased in some areas, _Dawn_, June 19, 2014. Available: http://www.dawn.com/news/1113681/30000-flee-as-curfew-eased-in-some-areas 
“People told to leave NWA as land assault looms,” _Dawn_, June 29, 2014. Available: http://www.dawn.com/news/1115809/people-told-to-leave-nwa-as-land-assault-looms
[7] “22,300 families have migrated to Khost, Paktika: Afghan officials,” The News_, _June 28, 2014. Available: http://www.thenews.com.pk/Todays-News-2-258634-22,300-families-have-migrated-to-Khost,-Paktika:-Afghan-officials
[8] Reza Jan, “What You Need to Know About Pakistan’s North Waziristan Operation,” _Criticalthreats.org_, June 19, 2014. Available: http://www.criticalthreats.org/pakistan/jan-what-you-need-to-know-north-waziristan-operation-june-19-2014#_edn63
“The War in Waziristan: Operation Rah-e-Nijat - Phase 1 Analysis,” AEI Critical Threats Project, November 18, 2009. Available: http://www.criticalthreats.org/pakistan/war-waziristan-operation-rah-e-nijat-phase-1-analysis
[9] Reza Jan, “What You Need to Know About Pakistan’s North Waziristan Operation,” _Criticalthreats.org_, June 19, 2014. Available: http://www.criticalthreats.org/pakistan/jan-what-you-need-to-know-north-waziristan-operation-june-19-2014#_edn63
“The War in Waziristan: Operation Rah-e-Nijat - Phase 1 Analysis,” AEI Critical Threats Project, November 18, 2009. Available: http://www.criticalthreats.org/pakistan/war-waziristan-operation-rah-e-nijat-phase-1-analysis
[10] Based on author’s own tracking and observations, as well as interviews with senior Pakistani military officers involved in counterinsurgency operations, Spring 2010
“The War in Waziristan: Operation Rah-e-Nijat - Phase 1 Analysis,” AEI Critical Threats Project, November 18, 2009. Available: http://www.criticalthreats.org/pakistan/war-waziristan-operation-rah-e-nijat-phase-1-analysis
[11] “No PR150/2014-ISPR,” _Inter Service Public Relations, _June 30, 2014. Available: https://www.ispr.gov.pk/front/main.asp?o=t-press_release&id=2600
Jibran, Ahmad, “Pakistan army begins ground offensive in North Waziristan capital,” _Reuters, _June 30, 2014. Available: http://in.reuters.com/article/2014/06/30/pakistan-military-offensive-idINKBN0F50R320140630?feedType=RSS&feedName=southAsiaNews
“Zarb-i-Azb: 15 suspected militants killed in ground offensive,” _Dawn, _June 30, 2014. Available: http://www.dawn.com/news/1116099/zarb-i-azb-15-suspected-militants-killed-in-ground-offensive
“Pakistan troops launch ground offensive against Taliban,” _BBC, _June 30, 2014. Available: http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-28086014
[12] Based on continuous tracking of military activity in North Waziristan during June and July 2014 by the Critical Threats Project using media reports and Pakistan Army press releases
[13] Mateen Haider, “80pc of Miramshah cleared army says,” _Dawn, _July 9, 2014. Available: http://www.dawn.com/news/1118087/80pc-of-miramshah-cleared-army-says
“Operation Zarb-e-Azb: Terrorists are on the run, says Sajwa,” _The Express Tribune, _July 10, 2014. Available: http://tribune.com.pk/story/733537/operation-zarb-e-azb-terrorists-are-on-the-run-says-bajwa/
“Evidence of al-Qaeda presence found in NWA: army officials,” The News_, _July 10, 2014. Available: http://www.thenews.com.pk/Todays-News-13-31499-Evidence-of-al-Qaeda-presence-found-in-NWA%3a--army-officials
[14] “Journalists gain rare access to North Waziristan ghost town,” _BBC: Asia, _July 10, 2014. Available: http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-28233408
“Zarb-e-Azb updates: Army busts militant suicide bombing centre, media facility,” _The Express Tribune_, June 15, 2014. Available: http://tribune.com.pk/story/722202/army-launches-operation-in-north-waziristan/
[15] Zahir Shah Sherazi, “Key TTP commander Adnan Rashid arrested in S Waziristan: sources,” _Dawn,_ July 15, 2014. Available: http://www.dawn.com/news/1119405/key-ttp-commander-adnan-rashid-arrested-in-s-waziristan-sources
[16] “Al Qaeda trainer, not Adnan, captured,” _Reuters_, July 24, 2014. Available: http://www.dawn.com/news/1121501/al-qaeda-trainer-not-adnan-captured
[17] “TTP confirms Adnan Rashid’s arrest,” _Geo News_, July 16, 2014. Available: http://www.geo.tv/article-153952-TTP-confirms-Adnan-Rashids-arrest-
[18] Munir Ahmed, “Pakistan launches ground offensive in 2nd key town,” _Yahoo News, _July 15, 2014. Available: https://sg.news.yahoo.com/pakistan-launches-ground-offensive-2nd-key-town-123734970.html
[19] “Zarb-i-Azb: Two more militant strongholds cleared in NWA,” _Dawn_, July 20, 2014. Available: http://www.dawn.com/news/1120306/zarb-i-azb-two-more-militant-strongholds-cleared-in-nwa
[20] “Zarb-i-Azb: Two more militant strongholds cleared in NWA,” _Dawn_, July 20, 2014. Available: http://www.dawn.com/news/1120306/zarb-i-azb-two-more-militant-strongholds-cleared-in-nwa
[21] Based on continuous tracking of military activity in North Waziristan during June and July 2014 by the Critical Threats Project using media reports and Pakistan Army press releases
[22] “FAO assisting IDPs of NWA,” The News_, _July 18, 2014. Available: http://www.thenews.com.pk/Todays-News-2-262427-FAO-assisting-IDPs-of-NWA
[23] “Pentagon praises Zarb-e-Azb,” The News_, _July 10, 2014. Available: http://www.thenews.com.pk/Todays-News-13-31500-Pentagon-praises-Zarb-e-Azb
“’Kayani was reluctant to launch N Waziristan operation’,” _Dawn, _July, 2014. Available: http://www.dawn.com/news/1116115/kayani-was-reluctant-to-launch-n-waziristan-operation
“Kayani delayed the operation: Athar Abbas, _The Express Tribune, _July 1, 2014. Available: http://tribune.com.pk/story/729499/kayani-delayed-the-operation-athar-abbas/
“Kayani continued to postpone NWA operation: Gen Athar,” The News_, _July 1, 2014. http://www.thenews.com.pk/Todays-News-13-31285-Kayani-continued-to-postpone-NWA-operation%3a-Gen-Athar
[24] “Zarb-e-Azb: Five suspected militants killed in NWA airstrike,” _Dawn _July 5, 2014. Available: http://www.dawn.com/news/1117254/zarb-i-azb-five-suspected-militants-killed-in-nwa-airstrikes
[25] “Journalists gain rare access to North Waziristan ghost town,” _BBC: Asia, _July 10, 2014. Available: http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-28233408
“Zarb-e-Azb updates: Army busts militant suicide bombing centre, media facility,” _The Express Tribune_, June 15, 2014. Available: http://tribune.com.pk/story/722202/army-launches-operation-in-north-waziristan/
[26] Reza Jan, “Al Qaeda Isn’t ‘On Its Heels,’” _Criticalthreats.org_, May 27, 2014. Available: http://www.criticalthreats.org/alqaeda/jan-al-qaeda-isnt-on-its-heels-may-27-2014
“US drone attack kills six suspected militants in North Waziristan,” _Dawn_, June 18, 2014. Available: http://www.dawn.com/news/1113523/us-drone-attack-kills-six-suspected-militants-in-north-waziristan
“Drone strike hits Pakistan tribal area of North Waziristan,” _BBC News Asia_, July 10, 2014. Available: http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-28241352
“At least 18 suspected militants killed in North Waziristan drone attack,” Dawn, July 16, 2014. Available:http://www.dawn.com/news/1119584/at-least-18-suspected-militants-killed-in-north-waziristan-drone-attack
“Unending campaign: Drone strike kills 22 suspected militants in North Waziristan,” _Express Tribune_, July 19, 2014. Available: http://tribune.com.pk/story/737823/unending-campaign-drone-strike-kills-11-suspected-militants-in-north-waziristan/
[27] Bill Roggio, “6 al Qaeda operatives thought killed in recent drone strike in Pakistan,” _Long War Journal_, July 20, 2014. Available: http://www.longwarjournal.org/archives/2014/07/6_al_qaeda_operative.php
[28] “North Waziristan empties out as foreigners flee,” AFP, June 13, 2014. Available:http://www.dawn.com/news/1112503/north-waziristan-empties-out-as-foreign-fighters-flee
“Will Pakistan go all out against militants?” _BBC_, June 16 2014. Available: http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-27870343
M Ilyas Khan, “Where have all Pakistan’s militants gone?” _BBC_, June 30, 2014. Available: http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-28096454
“IDPs reaching Hangu cause worry,” _Dawn_, June 25, 2014. Available: http://www.dawn.com/news/1114992/idps-reaching-hangu-cause-worry
[29] “North Waziristan empties out as foreigners flee,” AFP, June 13, 2014. Available:http://www.dawn.com/news/1112503/north-waziristan-empties-out-as-foreign-fighters-flee
“Will Pakistan go all out against militants?” _BBC_, June 16 2014. Available:http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-27870343
M Ilyas Khan, “Where have all Pakistan’s militants gone?” _BBC_, June 30, 2014. Available: http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-28096454
“IDPs reaching Hangu cause worry,” _Dawn_, June 25, 2014. Available: http://www.dawn.com/news/1114992/idps-reaching-hangu-cause-worry
Haji Mujtaba, “Drone strike kills 11 militants in northwest Pakistan” _Reuters_, July 19, 2014. Available: http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/07/19/us-pakistan-security-idUSKBN0FO06320140719
[30] “Pakistan leader urges Afghan’s Karzai to stop militant exodus,” _AFP_, June 17, 2014. Available: https://sg.news.yahoo.com/pakistan-leader-urges-afghans-karzai-stop-militant-exodus-073009711.html
Michael Kugelman, “Pakistan is Fighting Back Against Militants. Here’s Why it Might Not Win,” Wall Street Journal, June 16, 2014. Available: http://blogs.wsj.com/washwire/2014/06/16/pakistan-is-fighting-back-against-militants-heres-why-it-may-not-win/
[31] Tahir Khan, “Pakistan, Afghanistan to establish working group on security,” _Express Tribune_, June 26, 2014. Available: http://tribune.com.pk/story/727434/pakistan-afghanistan-to-establish-working-group-on-security/ 
[32] Saeed Shah, Safdar Dawar, Adam Entous, “Militants slip away before Pakistan offensive,” _The Wall Street Journal, _July 17, 2014. Available: http://online.wsj.com/articles/militants-slip-away-before-pakistan-offensive-1405637710?tesla=y
“Will Pakistan go all out against militants?” _BBC_, June 16 2014. Available: http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-27870343
M Ilyas Khan, “Where have all Pakistan’s militants gone?” _BBC_, June 30, 2014. Available: http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-28096454
[33] Azam Khan, “1 million IDPs and counting,” _Express Tribune_, July 23, 2013. Available: http://tribune.com.pk/story/739664/1-million-idps-and-counting/
[34] “Pakistani Military Operation in North Waziristan: Knowing the Battlefield,” AEI Critical Threats Project, June 16, 2014. Available: http://www.criticalthreats.org/jan/pakistan-knowing-the-battlefield-military-operation-in-north-waziristan
[35] “FAO assisting IDPs of NWA,” The News_, _July 18, 2014. Available: http://www.thenews.com.pk/Todays-News-2-262427-FAO-assisting-IDPs-of-NWA
[36] “IDPs from NWA refuse to stay in FR Bannu Camp,” _The News, _June, 15, 2014. Available: http://www.thenews.com.pk/Todays-News-7-256088-IDPs-from-NWA-refuse-to-stay-in-FR-Bannu-camp
[37] “NWA IDPs stage protest against poor arrangements,” _The News_, June 25, 2014. Available: http://www.thenews.com.pk/Todays-News-13-31161-NWA-IDPs-stage-protest-against-poor-arrangements
[38] “Govt discouraging NGOs working for IDPs,” _The News_, July 14, 2014. Available: http://www.thenews.com.pk/Todays-News-2-261674-Govt-discouraging-NGOs-working-for-IDPs
[39] “Operation Zarb-i-Azb: Sindh ready to face terrorist backlash,” _Dawn_, June 15, 2014. Available here: http://www.dawn.com/news/1112999/operation-zarb-i-azb-sindh-ready-to-face-terrorist-backlash
“IDPs won’t be allowed into Sindh,” _Dawn_, June 16, 2014. Available: http://www.dawn.com/news/1113182/idps-wont-be-allowed-into-sindh
[40] Zia ur Rehman, “Fear of small numbers,” _Friday Times_, July 4, 2014. Available: http://www.thefridaytimes.com/tft/fear-of-small-numbers/
[41] Azam Khan, “1 million IDPs and counting,” _Express Tribune_, July 23, 2013. Available: http://tribune.com.pk/story/739664/1-million-idps-and-counting/
[42] “Zarb-e-Azb operation: Reports of civilian deaths pour in as tribesmen threaten protests,” _The Express Tribune_, July 22, 2014. Available: http://tribune.com.pk/story/739351/zarb-e-azb-operation-reports-of-civilian-deaths-pour-in-as-tribesmen-threaten-protests/
[43] “Zarb-e-Azb operation: Reports of civilian deaths pour in as tribesmen threaten protests,” _The Express Tribune_, July 22, 2014. Available: http://tribune.com.pk/story/739351/zarb-e-azb-operation-reports-of-civilian-deaths-pour-in-as-tribesmen-threaten-protests/
[44] Reza Jan, “Paradise Regained: Swat One Year On,” _Criticalthreats.org_, May 25, 2010. Available: http://www.criticalthreats.org/pakistan/paradise-regained-swat-one-year-may-25-2010
“Trickling Home to South Waziristan,” AEI Critical Threats Project, December 10, 2010. Available:http://www.criticalthreats.org/pakistan/trickling-home-south-waziristan-December-10-2010
[45] Reza Jan, “Al Qaeda Isn’t ‘On Its Heels,’” _Criticalthreats.org_, May 27, 2014. Available: http://www.criticalthreats.org/alqaeda/jan-al-qaeda-isnt-on-its-heels-may-27-2014
Reza Jan, “A Good Year for al Qaeda in Pakistan,’” _Criticalthreats.org_, December 19, 2013. Available: http://www.criticalthreats.org/pakistan/jan-a-good-year-for-al-qaeda-in-pakistan-december-19-2013
[46] Reza Jan, “What You Need to Know About Pakistan’s North Waziristan Operation,” _Criticalthreats.org_, June 19, 2014. Available: http://www.criticalthreats.org/pakistan/jan-what-you-need-to-know-north-waziristan-operation-june-19-2014#_edn63
*Similar Content*

*Pakistani Military Operation in North Waziristan: Knowing the Battlefield*
*What You Need to Know About Pakistan's North Waziristan Operation*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## senses



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Irfan Baloch

fatman17 said:


> View attachment 40636
> 
> 
> 
> is it just me or op zarb-e-azb is losing momentum.....?? i know miranshah is cleared, mirali is in the process of clearing and shawal is being pounded from the air......whats next?


Sir the area in the red circle is part of my interview I had with an SSG personnel who bagged a HVT in a textbook operation few weeks earlier.
currently the content is being reviewed by Aabpara and will be shared once it is edited

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Soldiers clearing a terrorist hideout in Mirali.

*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rajput_Pakistani

As per ISPR, in day's operation Forces have recovered an IED of 5000KG. As it was detonated by Army Engineers, the blast was heard across whole agency even upto settled areas.

5000KG??

What TTP has been upto? Where are from they getting all this technical and monitory support?

I am amazed really.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Rajput_Pakistani said:


> As per ISPR, in day's operation Forces have recovered an IED of 5000KG. As it was detonated by Army Engineers, the blast was heard across whole agency even upto settled areas.
> 
> 5000KG??
> 
> What TTP has been upto? Where are from they getting all this technical and monitory support?
> 
> I am amazed really.



afghanistan... in Pakistan.. they run shit like extortion,kidnapping for ransome,charity.... arab petro dollar...


----------



## In arduis fidelis

Rajput_Pakistani said:


> As per ISPR, in day's operation Forces have recovered an IED of 5000KG. As it was detonated by Army Engineers, the blast was heard across whole agency even upto settled areas.
> 
> 5000KG??
> 
> What TTP has been upto? Where are from they getting all this technical and monitory support?
> 
> I am amazed really.


Man would i pay to see that explosion......


----------



## In arduis fidelis

BTW where is this much touted blowback from the TTP?as their shity spokesman said:"we will burn lahore and Islamabad to ground".
I personally think they got stuck in traffic from NWA to Bajaur.


----------



## Slides

We must not underestimate TTP. They will no doubt attack soft targets in the cities. But, no, they cannot burn down anything.


----------



## iPhone

Such a shame that the the TV networks didn't go to North Waziristan to bring Eid coverage of the soldiers from the front lines straight to their loved ones. Here in the US, every Christmas, every Thanksgiving, every Easter and the 4th of July, news channels are in Afghanistan and before in Iraq, talking to the soldiers and connecting them live to their families.

We have a long way to go in appreciating and recognizing the sacrifices of our troops. Anyway, a very very happy Eid to all our Jawans and especially those serving on the front lines of Zarb-e-Azb. May you have a very blessed Eid and a safe mission in terminating enemy. Return home safe and sound to your beloved families. Ameen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Berut

cloud_9 said:


> Relax,It's a news report.The stupid thread was opened by a Pakistani (@Berut) and the news report was written by a Brit.


can't blame you, you are an indian, manufacturing fault it is. Peace

@Side-Winder [/USER] do check my pm on fb


----------



## Lord ZeN

Zarb-e-Azb is just an eye wash. It's a repeat of what happened in 2009 in South Waziristan when Pak army gave months of warning, any terrorist worth his salt has already left either with the internal refugees or crossed the border.Pak military is trying to milk the U.S for aids by creating and sustaining an insurgency.They usually segregate Anti -Pak terrorist & those aimed at India.


----------



## AbhimanyuShrivastav

iPhone said:


> Such a shame that the the TV networks didn't go to North Waziristan to bring Eid coverage of the soldiers from the front lines straight to their loved ones. Here in the US, every Christmas, every Thanksgiving, every Easter and the 4th of July, news channels are in Afghanistan and before in Iraq, talking to the soldiers and connecting them live to their families.
> 
> We have a long way to go in appreciating and recognizing the sacrifices of our troops. Anyway, a very very happy Eid to all our Jawans and especially those serving on the front lines of Zarb-e-Azb. May you have a very blessed Eid and a safe mission in terminating enemy. Return home safe and sound to your beloved families. Ameen.


Pak Army has not allowed coverage by News channels I believe. Not sure though

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

AbhimanyuShrivastav said:


> Pak Army has not allowed coverage by News channels I believe. Not sure though



There is a total ban on any media from entering the entire area.


----------



## Berut

Lord Aizen said:


> Zarb-e-Azb is just an eye wash. It's a repeat of what happened in 2009 in South Waziristan when Pak army gave months of warning, any terrorist worth his salt has already left either with the internal refugees or crossed the border.Pak military is trying to milk the U.S for aids by creating and sustaining an insurgency.They usually segregate Anti -Pak terrorist & those aimed at India.


^Said by someone who doesn't even know what Pakistan is going through. Get a life mate and get your facts straight, and on another note, alot of indian currency is recovered from terrorists and their hideouts confirming the fact that RAW and other indian agencies are clearly involved in destabilization of Pakistan along with CIA, not Pakistan military, we are proud of them. Get your facts straight. And there is no fakn thing called aid, its the money for all the damage USA and taliban have caused to infrastructure of Pakistan, army has kicked their and Indo-Raw-z asses out of waziristan and will keep doing that with pride.



VCheng said:


> There is a total ban on any media from entering the entire area.


i've seen some pics about those compound clearance and indian money being recovered. I have a pretty good source to make that claim.Don't ask :3

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

Berut said:


> i've seen some pics about those compound clearance and indian money being recovered. I have a pretty good source to make that claim.Don't ask :3



Those are Army's own photographers, and many of the photos are carefully staged.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Rafay Jamil said:


> BTW where is this much touted blowback from the TTP?as their shity spokesman said:"we will burn lahore and Islamabad to ground".
> I personally think they got stuck in traffic from NWA to Bajaur.


dont dare them
they are expert at playing dirty

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Berut

Irfan Baloch said:


> dont dare them
> they are expert at playing dirty


well, this time they got there aasses kicked hard Sir.



VCheng said:


> Those are Army's own photographers, and many of the photos are carefully staged.


some medical kits, and hindi-written letters too :3 but yes, they were blurred.


----------



## Secur

Irfan Baloch said:


> they are expert at playing dirty



Still don't see any Pakistani city burned to the ground as claimed.


----------



## AbhimanyuShrivastav

Secur said:


> Still don't see any Pakistani city burned to the ground as claimed.


Have you heard the term Geedad Bhabhki?


----------



## Berut

Secur said:


> Still don't see any Pakistani city burned to the ground as claimed.


balls issues Sir


----------



## Secur

AbhimanyuShrivastav said:


> Have you heard the term Geedad Bhabhki?


Yes indeed. Able to do nothing and yet claim many things!


Berut said:


> balls issues Sir


These SOBs can't face the professional army, only good at killing unarmed civilians.


----------



## Berut

Secur said:


> these SOBs cant face the professional army, only good at killing unarmed civilians.



THey surely can't, they dropped their balls somewhere while crossing the border  those beaches :3

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Secur said:


> Still don't see any Pakistani city burned to the ground as claimed.



Yaaar mein Karachi aaneiii ka soooch rahaa hoooon but I dunno if, were I to visit the Quaid's City, you'd take me to his Tomb & instead walk me through Lyari !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AbhimanyuShrivastav

Secur said:


> These SOBs can't face the professional army, only good at killing unarmed civilians.


True for all terrorists.. That's why they are called terrorists.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Secur said:


> Still don't see any Pakistani city burned to the ground as claimed.



No where to hide... their com and control has been destroyed... although we might face small scale .. but burnig cities my a... talibitches are probably cursing their mothers for bringing them to the world..


----------



## Berut

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> No where to hide... their com and control has been destroyed... although we might face small scale .. but burnig cities my a... talibitches are probably cursing their mothers for bringing them to the world..


well their mothers are cursing all those people who screwed them, and yes, there were many  :3


----------



## imran_punjabi

Terrorist incidents in Pakistan in 2009 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Terrorist incidents in Pakistan in 2014 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Compare

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

Berut said:


> THey surely can't, they dropped their balls somewhere while crossing the border  those beaches :3





Secur said:


> Yes indeed. Able to do nothing and yet claim many things!
> 
> These SOBs can't face the professional army, only good at killing unarmed civilians.


Or ambushing security forces. Fazlullah , unlike mehsuds, dont believe in targeting irrelevant and random civilians, as you can see only security forces are getting ambushed and they are confining themeselves to target killing as observed in swat and peshawer. The hype and terror around TTP was due to their huge bomb blasts on civilians...now they feel weakened to people, even though security forces are killed by them at the same previous rate.
A stiff resistance against large professional army is only possible with the help of local support but it was never there for TTP, one million people of NW are not fighting side by side with TTP but are in IDP camps. As you saw, when op started, TTP had already shifted to afghanistan and afghan taliban reported that TTP fighters are have joined their ranks and are participating in their missions against ANA. After clearing NW you had to station large presence of army which will face ambushes and IED blasts from time to time, just like bajaur. I was reading in a book that one third of british indian army was stationed in NWFP and tribal areas to deal with low intensity insurgency. That exactly is the purpose of any guerrella warfare, exhausting you and wasting your resources, making you so angry through hit and run tactics that you begin to punish local populations in "reteliations". Despite of the apparent successes, raheel might be ruining this ruined war further.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lutfishah

imran_punjabi said:


> Terrorist incidents in Pakistan in 2009 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Terrorist incidents in Pakistan in 2014 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Compare



This is called SAFFAEE .... all other agencies who were supporting these groups must be scratching their heads.
Allah Paak himmat day Pakistani Foj ko.
Ameen Yarab


----------



## Christopher

What a Happy & Peaceful Eid it is 
That to the soldiers who stayed away from their mothers, wife & daughters


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

lutfishah said:


> This is called SAFFAEE .... all other agencies who were supporting these groups must be scratching their heads.
> Allah Paak himmat day Pakistani Foj ko.
> Ameen Yarab


Not much has changed, TTP has changed tactics, they are avoiding attacks on civilians. Just compare the casaulties of security forces of each year from 2007 to 2014 and you will notice that their death rate has not changed much. E.g in 2013, 676 soldiers were killed by TTP while in half year of 2014, 376 soldiers are killed... So rate is same.


----------



## dil_dil

Marwat Khan Lodhi said:


> Not much has changed, TTP has changed tactics, they are avoiding attacks on civilians. Just compare the casaulties of security forces of each year from 2007 to 2014 and you will notice that their death rate has not changed much. E.g in 2013, 676 soldiers were killed by TTP while in half year of 2014, 376 soldiers are killed... So rate is same.



Rate is same because of operation, other wise harami TTP have been pushed back. They are not avoiding civilians for good will after killing thousands.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PunjabLion

Marwat Khan Lodhi said:


> Not much has changed, TTP has changed tactics, they are avoiding attacks on civilians. Just compare the casaulties of security forces of each year from 2007 to 2014 and you will notice that their death rate has not changed much. E.g in 2013, 676 soldiers were killed by TTP while in half year of 2014, 376 soldiers are killed... So rate is same.



rate will decrease to nilll
once they lost their last sanctuary aswell
they r already on run

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

Ahmadjamal786 said:


> rate will decrease to nilll
> once they lost their last sanctuary aswell
> they r already on run


Most of the TTP areas in FATA and PATA were cleared in 2009 yet the rate didnt decrease. You are forgetting that you are dealing with a guerrella war, not conventional one. Just yesterday dir check post was attacked, and before that security forces were attacked in jamrud and bajaur. TTP has never killed so many soldiers in any military operations against them, they avoid confronting army in conventional manner. Most of the army casaulties have occured in the normal days when op is not going on and they came under surprise attacks.


----------



## Secur

Marwat Khan Lodhi said:


> Despite of the apparent successes, raheel might be ruining this ruined war further.



Yes, I believe that he should have asked the army to lay down their arms, the only way for successful dialogues/peace talks, disbanded the army, brought an end to democracy and ordered Islamabad be surrendered to TTP at midnight. There, I finished it for you.

and what are you claiming even? A goodwill on part of Fazlullah to not target civilians, after what he did in Swat with the same Swatis who supported him and ascended him to power? Same TTP who have been involved in attacks on civilians, even after Mehsud was gone? Same terrorists who threatened to burn Pakistani cities? The sole problem is that we aren't British fighting in a foreign land thousand of miles away, this is our country and we can take care of it, thus the same that worked on them wont work on us.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## TheNoob

Marwat Khan Lodhi said:


> Most of the TTP areas in FATA and PATA were cleared in 2009 yet the rate didnt decrease. You are forgetting that you are dealing with a guerrella war, not conventional one. Just yesterday dir check post was attacked, and before that security forces were attacked in jamrud and bajaur. TTP has never killed so many soldiers in any military operations against them, they avoid confronting army in conventional manner. Most of the army casaulties have occured in the normal days when op is not going on and they came under surprise attacks.



Guerrilla warfare isnt effect. 
ESPECIALLY when we are not the occupiers.
This is our war at our soil.
They cant drain us off our soul.
Our homeland, Our Life.
We fight for it. We'll die for it.

There is no way the terrorists can destory us or drain us off.

The only way it'll work is we need to put called conquerers/occupiers/invaders.
Since we're not.
F*ck the TTP.

Everytime u see a dead terrorist.
Always yell.
LOLUGOTREKTM8


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

Secur said:


> Yes, I believe that he should have asked the army to lay down their arms, the only way for successful dialogues/peace talks, disbanded the army, brought an end to democracy and ordered Islamabad be surrendered to TTP at midnight. There, I finished it for you.
> 
> and what are you claiming even? A goodwill on part of Fazlullah to not target civilians, after what he did in Swat with the same Swatis who supported him and ascended him to power? Same TTP who have been involved in attacks on civilians, even after Mehsud was gone? Same terrorists who threatened to burn Pakistani cities? The sole problem is that we aren't British fighting in a foreign land thousand of miles away, this is our country and we can take care of it, thus the same that worked on them wont work on us.


General raheel shareef is on same path as tikka khan. Iss sey ziada muje kuch kehney ki zarorat nahi.
As for as swat episode is concerned, the real man in charge was bani yameen of alqaida, fazlullah was just figure head. Bani yameen got tortured in ISI cell and lost his sanity and was consumed by revenge. Still the brutality was mostly shown against security forces. On the other hand pak army is also committing human right abuses and harassment of civilians on swat. Read latest interview of rahimullah yousafzai about situation of swat.
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/07/27/w...vival-dread-returns-to-swat.html?src=twr&_r=0
and watch this
Comments



TheNoob said:


> Guerrilla warfare isnt effect.
> ESPECIALLY when we are not the occupiers.
> This is our war at our soil.
> They cant drain us off our soul.
> Our homeland, Our Life.
> We fight for it. We'll die for it.
> 
> There is no way the terrorists can destory us or drain us off.
> 
> The only way it'll work is we need to put called conquerers/occupiers/invaders.
> Since we're not.
> F*ck the TTP.
> 
> Everytime u see a dead terrorist.
> Always yell.
> LOLUGOTREKTM8


Who told you that guerrella warfare is always against invaders? In most of the cases they are waged against their own states for various reasons.


----------



## farhan_9909

Marwat Khan Lodhi said:


> Not much has changed, TTP has changed tactics, they are avoiding attacks on civilians. Just compare the casaulties of security forces of each year from 2007 to 2014 and you will notice that their death rate has not changed much. E.g in 2013, 676 soldiers were killed by TTP while in half year of 2014, 376 soldiers are killed... So rate is same.



Considering that Zarbeazb is launched against TTP(Primary)

TTP Origin terrorism has decreased to almost a state of "HALT" in 2014,Be it Because of the cease fire for 2 months or because of the operation launch.

Majority of this year civilian casaulties is either due to Shia killing by Lej or Target killing in Karachi.

TTP has not changed any tactics but rather they forced to a situation of not being able to do anything.as i do remember last month they even tried to enter a vehicle with explosive loaded into a Hospital with alot of civilians(That too of people of NW).


----------



## Menace2Society

Some people are still trying to rationalize TTP when you can't.

Its a criminal organisation which duped the people of FATA because they are incredibly stupid and gullible and are mixed in with Afghan gypsies. This is why crime has increased in Bannu since IDPs have arrived. Many of these freeloaders are ex TTP Afghans pretending to be Pakistani citizens. It seems whoever they have befriended also covers their back.


----------



## In arduis fidelis

Menace2Society said:


> Some people are still trying to rationalize TTP when you can't.
> 
> Its a criminal organisation which duped the people of FATA because they are incredibly stupid and gullible and are mixed in with Afghan gypsies. This is why crime has increased in Bannu since IDPs have arrived. Many of these freeloaders are ex TTP Afghans pretending to be Pakistani citizens. It seems whoever they have befriended also covers their back.


"People" are only trying to rationalize their action because for them it is a sign of Pashtun nationalism pitched against evil punjabi oppressor army.Because their is no other reason a sane person will ever try even marginally to rationalize what they have done in the past decade.


----------



## Menace2Society

Rafay Jamil said:


> "People" are only trying to rationalize their action because for them it is a sign of Pashtun nationalism pitched against evil punjabi oppressor army.Because their is no other reason a sane person will ever try even marginally to rationalize what they have done in the past decade.



Then they realised it will result in their heads being chopped off at a public square. 

Flawed concept of ethnic nationalism for a landlocked country with no place to go. 

This is more of a problem with FATA and nowhere else. No census had been carried out in Fata before operations so we have no idea who was living there and if they were indigenous or Afghan. Many of these could be now IDPs.

Backward Afghans have mingled in with FATA community for their own gains in Karachi, TTP still to this day makes $60,000 dollars a month from extortion in Karachi whilst people of FATA degenerated into AK47 wielding morons and piss poor.

Malala and Aitizaz incidents should serve as a lesson for them. The world has changed, no more Ghengis Khan style rule.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Marwat Khan Lodhi said:


> Most of the TTP areas in FATA and PATA were cleared in 2009 yet the rate didnt decrease. You are forgetting that you are dealing with a guerrella war, not conventional one. Just yesterday dir check post was attacked, and before that security forces were attacked in jamrud and bajaur. TTP has never killed so many soldiers in any military operations against them, they avoid confronting army in conventional manner. Most of the army casaulties have occured in the normal days when op is not going on and they came under surprise attacks.




Goal of this op is to deny them the operating base on Pakistani soil so when they carry out international terrorist attacks, it would be Afghanistan's problem, not ours.


It would make them 2nd rate militants when they would be at the mercy of HeI and Haqqanis. They would have to pay homage to Afghan taliban and would have to fight their financiers in order to secure a safe heaven which will put them at the odds with people they have been fighting for.


It would also mean that we would use diplomatic muscle to push Afghanistan to act against them, since they are on their soil, Afghanistan obviously will refuse and that would justify our covert ops and air strikes in Afghanistan. 


It would also mean that instead of Pakistan spending its resources, it would be Afghanistan and its Christian and Hindu strategic partners spending money on carrying out coin ops. We will dig in, install cantonments, beef up FC, rebuilt FATA, maybe turn it into a new province, install a civil structure and secure the border. 

Once all of the above objectives have matured, we'd be back to the normal border control by FC, so the Army goes back to the Indian border in Punjab and Sindh to counter modi's delusions.


----------



## fatman17

*ISI and Army Leadership Changes*

The Director General (DG) of the Directorate for Inter-Services Intelligence (ISI) and four corps commanders of the Pakistan Army are set to retire in the next two months. The “major reshuffle” will include DG ISI, Lt. General Zahirul Islam, Corps Commander Peshawar, Lt. General Khalid Rabbani, Corps Commander Mangla, Lt. General Tariq Khan, Corps Commander Karachi, Lt. General Sajjad Ghani and Corps Commander Gujranwala, Lt. General Salim Nawaz. Their retirement gives Chief of Army Staff General Raheel Sharif the opportunity to determine four new Corps Commanders of his choice. The post of DG ISI is appointed by the prime minister.[1]
*Al Qaeda and European Financing*

On July 29, The New York Times reported that al Qaeda has substantially increased its revenue flow since 2008 by coordinating kidnappings and negotiations for hostages as far away as Africa. According to the report, despite being thousands of miles away from where most kidnappings were taking place, al Qaeda's central command in Pakistan had a central role in running the kidnapping ring. Survivor accounts show that al Qaeda has coordinated the kidnapping efforts and protocol of its three main affiliates even though they operate thousands of miles away from one another. Al Qaeda and its affiliates have earned at least $125 million in revenue from kidnappings for ransom since 2008 and $66 million in 2013 alone. The United States Treasury Department reported even higher revenue, around $165 million since 2008. According to interviews and internal al Qaeda documents, European governments supplied the payments and covered them up by operating through a network of proxies and by listing ransom payments as development aid. As a result, according to counterterrorism officials, al Qaeda receives the bulk of its finances from ransom payments supplied by European governments including France, Italy, Germany, Austria, and Switzerland. By paying up to $10 million per hostage, European governments encourage al Qaeda and its affiliates to continue kidnapping for ransom operations.[2]
*Pak-Afghan Border Attack*

Seventy to eighty suspected militants launched an attack from Afghanistan on a Pakistan military outpost between Tripaman and Inkal Sar in Upper Dir district, Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa on the night of July 29. Pakistan military soldiers reportedly successfully repelled the cross-border attack, killing seven suspected militants and injuring nine. In a statement on July 30, Pakistan’s Foreign Office strongly condemned the attack and registered a formal protest with the Afghan government over the attack. The Foreign Office also summoned a senior Afghan diplomat, the Afghan Charge d’Affairs, and promised to bring up the attack with the Afghan government in the context of general Pak-Afghan border security efforts.[3]
*North Waziristan Offensive*

On July 30, Punjab Chief Minister Shahbaz Sharif visited the Bakka Khel Internally Displaced Persons (IDPs) camp in Bannu, Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa, and said that the Punjab government will help IDPs affected by Operation Zarb-e-Azb by building 2,000 homes in North Waziristan in addition to a hospital, university and school.[4]
On July 29, the Governor of Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa, Sardar Mehtab Ahmed Khan responded to reports that tribal people are moving into Afghanistan by saying the Afghan government should call back Afghan refugees in Pakistan before voicing criticism on the migration of IDP's.

i'm all for freedom of speech but if anyone on this board supports the TTP and their criminal gangs, they should be banned forthright.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheNoob

AnnoyingOrange said:


> Operation Zarb-e-nonsense.....
> Give warning for months...allow terrorists to escape...then bomb whetever is left...and ask for monry in the name of coalation support.



Goal is to get terrorist out of that place.
Either you kill em
Or make em run.
Once they leave, we wont let them come back. :x


or thats how i think this thing is.
Whatevers the result.
It'll be dealt with i hope.

And for gods sake.
Enough with this money nonsense.
I've seen so many ignorants saying this.

Pathetic excuse from braindeads....


----------



## VelocuR

*Pakistan summons Afghan diplomat over cross-border attack*
By Web Desk

Published: July 30, 2014







At least seven terrorists were killed and 9 were injured as the attack was repulsed by the Pakistan military. PHOTO: REUTERS

*ISLAMABAD: Pakistan on Wednesday lodged a strong protest with Afghanistan over cross-border attack on a Pakistan army check post in Lower Dir area from across the border.*

According to the statement issued by the ministry of foreign affairs, the Afghan Charge d’ Affaires was called to the Foreign Office and a strong protest was lodged over the cross-border attack on military post in Lower Dir area last night. At least seven terrorists were killed and 9 were injured as the attack was repulsed by the Pakistan military.

*Pakistan urged the Afghan authorities, once again, to take effective steps to stop the use of Afghan territory for repeated cross-border fire and physical attacks by terrorists.*


*Pakistan would also take up the matter with the Afghan government at a higher level in the broader context of enhancing security along the Pakistan-Afghanistan border.*

Pakistan summons Afghan diplomat over cross-border attack – The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

VelocuR said:


> *Pakistan summons Afghan diplomat over cross-border attack*
> By Web Desk
> 
> Published: July 30, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least seven terrorists were killed and 9 were injured as the attack was repulsed by the Pakistan military. PHOTO: REUTERS
> 
> *ISLAMABAD: Pakistan on Wednesday lodged a strong protest with Afghanistan over cross-border attack on a Pakistan army check post in Lower Dir area from across the border.*
> 
> According to the statement issued by the ministry of foreign affairs, the Afghan Charge d’ Affaires was called to the Foreign Office and a strong protest was lodged over the cross-border attack on military post in Lower Dir area last night. At least seven terrorists were killed and 9 were injured as the attack was repulsed by the Pakistan military.
> 
> *Pakistan urged the Afghan authorities, once again, to take effective steps to stop the use of Afghan territory for repeated cross-border fire and physical attacks by terrorists.*
> 
> 
> *Pakistan would also take up the matter with the Afghan government at a higher level in the broader context of enhancing security along the Pakistan-Afghanistan border.*
> 
> Pakistan summons Afghan diplomat over cross-border attack – The Express Tribune



Classic

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## senses

Don't we have any AC130 with FLIR in NW ?


----------



## In arduis fidelis

senses said:


> Don't we have any AC130 with FLIR in NW ?


We don't have AC-130 with FLIR anywhere let alone NWA because it doesn't exist.


----------



## Reichmarshal

Rafay Jamil said:


> We don't have AC-130 with FLIR anywhere let alone NWA because it doesn't exist.


We do a
PAF does Have c130 with flir. N they are more than one.
Theirs even a pic of one or two of them on this forum. Just because u don't know doesn't mean that they don't exist


----------



## fatman17

*North Waziristan Offensive*

A Wall Street Journal article, quoting Pakistani law enforcement officials, reported on July 30 that as the Tehrik-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) has splintered over the past two years, kidnappings for ransom and militant-related criminal activity has increased in major Pakistani cities. It also speculates that the TTP’s flight from its base in North Waziristan, prompted by military action there, may lead to an increase in such activity as well. Kidnapping gangs either sell victims to militant groups, which in turn demand higher ransoms, or receive protection from Taliban groups in return for a cut of the ransom. A Taliban spokesman denied that Taliban groups provide protection to kidnapping gangs, but said that the kidnapping and murder of the group’s enemies was justified. Crimes are usually committed within the ethnic Pashtun community, which is easily penetrated by Taliban militants.[2]
On July 31, the German government announced a donation of one million Euros ($1.3 million) in humanitarian assistance to internally displaced persons (IDPs) displaced from North Waziristan by Operation Zarb-e-Azb. The aid will support the efforts of the UN’s World Food Program in Pakistan’s Federally Administrated Tribal Areas[3]
According to a Los Angeles Times report on July 30, Obama administration officials believe Operation Zarb-e-Azb has succeeded in disrupting militant strongholds in North Waziristan, but must prevent the Haqqani Network and other militant groups from regrouping and resettling in North Waziristan to be ultimately successful. The United States government remains unconvinced and has still received no direct evidence from the Pakistani government that the operation has targeted the Haqqani Network. The report speculated that Pakistan is taking action against the Haqqani Network now because a significant portion of U.S. counterterrorism funding to Pakistan requires U.S. Defense Secretary Chuck Hegel to certify that Operation Zarb-e-Azb has "significantly disrupted the safe haven and freedom of movement of the HAqqani network."[4]
*Militancy*

On July 30, unidentified gunmen shot and killed two members of the Shia community in a suspected sectarian assassination on Spini Road in Quetta’s Hazara Town.[5]
Protestors continued to stage demonstrations on July 31 in Kurram’s Parachinar area, demanding the release of 23 tribal leaders and imam of a mosque whom police detained on July 28. National Assembly member Sajid Hussain Toori advised the government and tribal leaders to address the issue through a Jirga.[6]
A vehicle-borne improvised explosive device (VBIED) detonated near a cinema and injured four people in Karachi’s Nazimabad area on the night of July 30.[7]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

7 Div Forward HQ




Comm Map with all the out-posts.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## imran_punjabi

COAS orders ‘speedy’ action against all terrorists in NWA


----------



## fatman17

The Last Gas Station - NWA.




Cobras are critical to the success of the ops.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## In arduis fidelis

Reichmarshal said:


> We do a
> PAF does Have c130 with flir. N they are more than one.
> Theirs even a pic of one or two of them on this forum. Just because u don't know doesn't mean that they don't exist


Dude their is a diffrence between C-130 and AC-130.
yes we do have some C-130 but no AC-130

AC-130: Lockheed AC-130 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia





C-130: Lockheed C-130 Hercules - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia





As you can clearly see C-130 is the unarmed aircraft while AC-130 is an armed variant.


----------



## S-A-B-E-R->

Rafay Jamil said:


> Dude their is a diffrence between C-130 and AC-130.
> yes we do have some C-130 but no AC-130
> 
> AC-130: Lockheed AC-130 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> View attachment 41757
> 
> 
> C-130: Lockheed C-130 Hercules - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> View attachment 41758
> 
> 
> As you can clearly see C-130 is the unarmed aircraft while AC-130 is an armed variant.


friend he is not talking about AC130...oru existing c 130 were fitted with FLIR turrets to provide recon support to our troops when we were short on UAVs i gus there are t total of 2 c130 with such devices...also same was done by the navy on there folkers.

here is a link to the pics and info.

Star Safire and Brite Star Systems in PAF.


----------



## In arduis fidelis

S-A-B-E-R-> said:


> friend he is not talking about AC130...oru existing c 130 were fitted with FLIR turrets to provide recon support to our troops when we were short on UAVs i gus there are t total of 2 c130 with such devices...also same was done by the navy on there folkers.
> 
> here is a link to the pics and info.
> 
> Star Safire and Brite Star Systems in PAF.


Sir if you read post #1983 he is clearly asking about AC-130 and i was talking in that context.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

fatman17 said:


> View attachment 41680
> 
> 7 Div Forward HQ
> 
> View attachment 41681
> Comm Map with all the out-posts.



From the article by Wajahat S. Khan...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> From the article by Wajahat S. Khan...


you know bro...i heard kafi soldiers shaheed ho rahay hain but tv pey nae batatey


----------



## Secur

Marshmallow said:


> you know bro...i heard kafi soldiers shaheed ho rahay hain but tv pey nae batatey



Drawing room chat?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

Secur said:


> Drawing room chat?


nahi facts....i cant give details.....but someone told me...whose in the arm forces himself!


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Marshmallow said:


> you know bro...i heard kafi soldiers shaheed ho rahay hain but tv pey nae batatey


how many kafi?

its not N league politics where you will get

چپڑی ھوی اور وہ بھی دو دو

its the fight for the liberation of tribal areas and blood will be spilled on both sides. look up how much Sri Lankens sacrificed to get peace. 
giving you exact number of casualties wont help in winning this war. and for that like I said there will be losses

you should be more concerned about how the Politicians are looting you together with their private electricity companies. rather than getting our casualty figures for the sake of appeasing TTP

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Marshmallow

Irfan Baloch said:


> how many kafi?
> 
> its not N league politics where you will get
> 
> چپڑی ھوی اور وہ بھی دو دو
> 
> its the fight for the liberation of tribal areas and blood will be spilled on both sides. look up how much Sri Lankens sacrificed to get peace.
> giving you exact number of casualties wont help in winning this war. and for that like I said there will be losses
> 
> you should be more concerned about how the Politicians are looting you together with their private electricity companies. rather than getting our casualty figures for the sake of appeasing TTP


uncle i support this operation....have supported it since day one....some ppl of my family are there on the borders of Pak-Afghan...so i know the sacrifices.....i said that in a way to express my respect and gratitude for the soldiers...that so many getting shahadat for the cause!


----------



## VCheng

Irfan Baloch said:


> you should be more concerned about how the Politicians are looting you together with their private electricity companies. rather than getting our casualty figures for the sake of appeasing TTP



Putting out accurate casualty figures prevents the opposing side from claiming much larger losses inflicted and denies them a propaganda victory. It also keeps the nation grateful for the sacrifices being made to keep them safe.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

VCheng said:


> Putting out accurate casualty figures prevents the opposing side from claiming much larger losses inflicted and denies them a propaganda victory. It also keeps the nation grateful for the sacrifices being made to keep them safe.


fog of war.. I agree and disagree



it helps even reporting friendly fire as a valiant sacrifice by an individual.

TTP has much material for their propaganda .. they and their supporters are even using Syria and Iraqi content to claim their victories and "barbarianism" of Punjabi army

@Rajput_Pakistani show some sense and avoid attaching family pictures of soldiers.
do it yourself or Mod will do that for you


----------



## VCheng

Irfan Baloch said:


> fog of war.. I agree and disagree
> 
> 
> 
> it helps even reporting friendly fire as a valiant sacrifice by an individual.
> 
> TTP has much material for their propaganda .. they and their supporters are even using Syria and Iraqi content to claim their victories and "barbarianism" of Punjabi army



Strategic and temporary misreporting is a different thing than trying to hide casualties. Better to explain them as the campaign proceeds rather than lose the covert propaganda war as you mention, which is what is happening now.


----------



## Rajput_Pakistani

Irfan Baloch said:


> fog of war.. I agree and disagree
> 
> 
> 
> it helps even reporting friendly fire as a valiant sacrifice by an individual.
> 
> TTP has much material for their propaganda .. they and their supporters are even using Syria and Iraqi content to claim their victories and "barbarianism" of Punjabi army
> 
> @Rajput_Pakistani show some sense and avoid attaching family pictures of soldiers.
> do it yourself or Mod will do that for you


Boss its all over social media already. If you feel its not ok i edit it.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Rajput_Pakistani said:


> Boss its all over social media already. If you feel its not ok i edit it.


social media is responsible for a lot of mess.. its a great security risk. and a terrible oversight 

right of privacy is an alien term for us. I can bet people would have picked up his picture without his or his family's consent. 

Do you know the Sick people belonging to Punjabi Taliban are seeking out families of soldiers involved in the operations? dont join idiots who are giving them a helping hand. 

I am bitter because earlier this year someone I know was murdered along with his 7 year old son near Gujarat by Lashker Jhangvi.. roughly same place where army officers and some soldiers have been killed over few years by terrorist death squads. and they lurk sniffing trails, looking and asking around about people who are either shia or belonging to military. (its a jackpot if person is shia and armyman too)


just imagine what this social media is doing ... someone identifies family members of some soldier in the NW operation and abducts them and executes them for that....



despite loosing over 50K people, our nation seems to be suffering from numb mind and shows no signs of showing any concern to what is happening around it



Marshmallow said:


> uncle i support this operation....have supported it since day one....some ppl of my family are there on the borders of Pak-Afghan...so i know the sacrifices.....i said that in a way to express my respect and gratitude for the soldiers...that so many getting shahadat for the cause!


dear check up how many Russian soldiers died in WW2 fighting against the Nazis

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bratva

Irfan Baloch said:


> social media is responsible for a lot of mess.. its a great security risk. and a terrible oversight
> 
> right of privacy is an alien term for us. I can bet people would have picked up his picture without his or his family's consent.
> 
> Do you know the Sick people belonging to Punjabi Taliban are seeking out families of soldiers involved in the operations? dont join idiots who are giving them a helping hand.
> 
> I am bitter because earlier this year someone I know was murdered along with his 7 year old son near Gujarat by Lashker Jhangvi.. roughly same place where army officers and some soldiers have been killed over few years by terrorist death squads. and they lurk sniffing trails, looking and asking around about people who are either shia or belonging to military. (its a jackpot if person is shia and armyman too)
> 
> 
> just imagine what this social media is doing ... someone identifies family members of some soldier in the NW operation and abducts them and executes them for that....
> 
> 
> 
> despite loosing over 50K people, our nation seems to be suffering from numb mind and shows no signs of showing any concern to what is happening around it
> 
> 
> dear check up how many Russian soldiers died in WW2 fighting against the Nazis




By hiding soldiers death, how they add up their deaths in official death count then ?


----------



## Irfan Baloch

VCheng said:


> Strategic and temporary misreporting is a different thing than trying to hide casualties. Better to explain them as the campaign proceeds rather than lose the covert propaganda war as you mention, which is what is happening now.


I am perfectly fine and comfortable right now
we were even open then back in Swat Operation and gave regular media briefings I miss Gen Athar Abbas
. now we got the force multipliers that have reduced our losses and inflicted heavy losses on the TTP. hence the low causalities on our side.

I do agree with you that we should be truthful before news is out of our hands. this time drones, gunships and jets are leading the charge and men on ground are doing the mop up.. differences are understandable



Bratva said:


> By hiding soldiers death, how they add up their deaths in official death count then ?


yes thats a tragedy.. wish CJ Ifitkhar was here to take a sou Motu over it


----------



## VCheng

Irfan Baloch said:


> I am perfectly fine and comfortable right now
> we were even open then back in Swat Operation and gave regular media briefings I miss Gen Athar Abbas
> . now we got the force multipliers that have reduced our losses and inflicted heavy losses on the TTP. hence the low causalities on our side.
> 
> I do agree with you that we should be truthful before news is out of our hands. this time drones, gunships and jets are leading the charge and men on ground are doing the mop up.. differences are understandable



I agree with what you say, but I will further reinforce that ISPR needs to step up its engagements and explanations to the nation to prevent the TTP from winning this round in the propaganda war. Their CDs and sermon infiltrate widely and are unbelievably dangerous.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

VCheng said:


> I agree with what you say, but I will further reinforce that ISPR needs to step up its engagements and explanations to the nation to prevent the TTP from winning this round in the propaganda war. Their CDs and sermon infiltrate widely and are unbelievably dangerous.


I agree, ISPR is lacking in that deartment


----------



## VCheng

Irfan Baloch said:


> I agree, ISPR is lacking in that deartment



ISPR should be on the TVs every night with updates and maps and information. On all channels. Banning Geo was a huge mistake, it would have been better to ask for an ISPR rep to be included in discussion program so that the Army viewpoint was explained correctly rather than being seen as the illegal censor crew.

But anyway, that is another discussion, as they say. To be on topic in this thread, this operation needs a proper media campaign to make it a success.


----------



## Secur

Irfan Baloch said:


> fog of war.. I agree and disagree



The bodies also have to be returned back to the family, I disagree with the present rumors that a large number of soldiers are embracing martyrdom and the causalities are being hidden en masse. Maybe a little, but not that much.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Bratva said:


> By hiding soldiers death, how they add up their deaths in official death count then ?



first bring proof to your allegation.

then we can do the math and ask the leadership about this disconnect between official count and hidden count. 

Hazrat Umar R.A generously used whips for those who spread rumors.



Secur said:


> The bodies also have to be returned back to the family, I disagree with the present rumors that a large number of soldiers are embracing martyrdom and the causalities are being hidden en masse. Maybe a little, but not that much.


it doesnt cost any effort to make an allegation. no matter how unfounded it is
say it enough time and a circular quotation of the same allegation or suspicion becomes becomes a proof.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

Irfan Baloch said:


> it doesnt cost any effort to make an allegation. no matter how unfounded it is
> say it enough time and a circular quotation of the same allegation or suspicion becomes becomes a proof.



That is exactly the danger. People will believe the false news over official accounts any time. A lie repeated often enough ........


----------



## Bratva

Irfan Baloch said:


> *first bring proof to your allegation.*
> 
> then we can do the math and ask the leadership about this disconnect between official count and hidden count.
> 
> Hazrat Umar R.A generously used whips for those who spread rumors.
> 
> 
> it doesnt cost any effort to make an allegation. no matter how unfounded it is
> say it enough time and a circular quotation of the same allegation or suspicion becomes becomes a proof.



Curiosity killed the cat and you are asking me to sniff for proof


----------



## Secur

Irfan Baloch said:


> it doesnt cost any effort to make an allegation. no matter how unfounded it is
> say it enough time and a circular quotation of the same allegation or suspicion becomes becomes a proof.



Then, let it remain on the same level as "allegation".


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

fatman17 said:


> View attachment 41682
> The Last Gas Station - NWA.
> 
> View attachment 41683
> Cobras are critical to the success of the ops.
> 
> View attachment 41684
> 
> 
> View attachment 41686


I have see that picture picture before, its actually last gas station south waziristan. Even on the third picture "shakai" is written on wall, that is in SW.


----------



## thrilainmanila

Marshmallow said:


> uncle i support this operation....have supported it since day one....some ppl of my family are there on the borders of Pak-Afghan...so i know the sacrifices.....i said that in a way to express my respect and gratitude for the soldiers...that so many getting shahadat for the cause!


how many pak soldiers have been shaheed the official no. so far is 35-40?


----------



## S-A-B-E-R->

Rafay Jamil said:


> Sir if you read post #1983 he is clearly asking about AC-130 and i was talking in that context.


yes my mistake however i believe the kid got confused himself in differentiating between an AC and a c130 ....sorry


----------



## Jango

Marshmallow said:


> you know bro...i heard kafi soldiers shaheed ho rahay hain but tv pey nae batatey



Nope.

Shaheed ho rahay hain but not 'kafi' as if it is a disaster going on.

The C&C has been dismantled to a GREAT extent and TTP is on the run from NW.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

Irfan Baloch said:


> fog of war.. I agree and disagree
> 
> 
> 
> it helps even reporting friendly fire as a valiant sacrifice by an individual.
> 
> TTP has much material for their propaganda .. they and their supporters are even using Syria and Iraqi content to claim their victories and "barbarianism" of Punjabi army
> 
> @Rajput_Pakistani show some sense and avoid attaching family pictures of soldiers.
> do it yourself or Mod will do that for you


Actually TTP has also released videos in which pashtun tribesmen, not syrians, are digging out dead men, women and kids from flattened out houses after air strikes...they were placed on charpai (syrian and iraqis dont have charpai) and the flattened out houses were of mud (i didnt know there are mud houses in iraq and syria). To arouse our anger, TTP keep the women covered, but show us the dozen dead kids , with some portion of their bodies missing. Even the kids were wearing shalwar kameez.
Even in the pictures, that you are talking about , kids are wearing shalwar kameez and the destroyed houses are of mud. I know it for certain that pak army always hide their exact casaulties, but i am not interested in that, i am bothered and worried that civilians dying in FATA are labelled as terrorists.
That being said, it is in the interest of pak army to always claim "zero collateral damage" in their operations, people/awam always believe that. Keep the media access to FATA blocked. I understand the 'majburi' of pak army. Those who dont understand about consequences of truth should bring picture of swat video into their minds in which girl was flogged by taliban and the entire media showed it to pakistani awam, again and again, making us so angry that we all wanted full scale charrai on swat. Arousing your sentiments, its called propaganda

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mrc

What about women and kids ttp has killed????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

Marwat Khan Lodhi said:


> Actually TTP has also released videos in which pashtun tribesmen, not syrians, are digging out dead men, women and kids from flattened out houses after air strikes...they were placed on charpai (syrian and iraqis dont have charpai) and the flattened out houses were of mud (i didnt know there are mud houses in iraq and syria). To arouse our anger, TTP keep the women covered, but show us the dozen dead kids , with some portion of their bodies missing. Even the kids were wearing shalwar kameez.
> Even in the pictures, that you are talking about , kids are wearing shalwar kameez and the destroyed houses are of mud. I know it for certain that pak army always hide their exact casaulties, but i am not interested in that, i am bothered and worried that civilians dying in FATA are labelled as terrorists.
> That being said, it is in the interest of pak army to always claim "zero collateral damage" in their operations, people/awam always believe that. Keep the media access to FATA blocked. I understand the 'majburi' of pak army. Those who dont understand about consequences of truth should bring picture of swat video into their minds in which girl was flogged by taliban and the entire media showed it to pakistani awam, again and again, making us so angry that we all wanted full scale charrai on swat. Arousing your sentiments, its called propaganda



In your juicy story, you forgot to mention, those dead wome and children were from Drone strikes.


"
“The project launched in September 2013, publishing 568 names of people killed in more than 370 drone strikes since 2004. This is the biggest publicly available list of drone victims, and draws on the thousands of media reports, court documents and other sources that inform the Bureau’s main drones databases,” it states.

The data gathered reveals that at least 2,342 people have been killed in drone attacks in the northern tribal areas of Pakistan. Of those killed at least 416 are reported to be civilians, whereas 323 have been named.

Only 295 of the casualties have been identified as reported militants – contradicting claims by US authorities that claim that only militants are killed in drone strikes.

Furthermore, the Bureau’s report shows that there are an additional 95 people identified who are classed as ‘unknown’ and it is unclear whether they were civilians or militants.

The Bureau has identified reports suggesting that at least 168 children died in drone strikes, of whom 99 have been identified by name. Sixty-seven of these names belong to children killed in a single attack, an October 2006 strike on a madrassa in Bajaur agency that killed 81 civilians, according to the report.

At least 55 women have been reported killed in the 10-year drone war. However, only two women killed by drones have been identified by name."

They are Bibi Mamana, who was in her mid to late 60s. The report states that she was tending to a field near her home when struck by the drone, which also killed several of her grandchildren. The other identified woman is Raquel Burgos Garcia, the Spanish wife of al Qaeda member Amer Azizi.

Nearly half of identified drone strike victims in Pakistan are civilians: report – The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mrc

I dont think any one gives a f**k any more....terrorism must be finished...
In my personal opinion terrorist families shud b fair game


----------



## Menace2Society

It is a war the people of FATA have put on themselves for allowing TTP to form and establish in Pak. If they had alerted PA when ttp came into the area instead of colluding with them and making IED manufacturing plant.

There will be losses, it is a price that must be paid as things would be far more brutal with TTP in charge.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

Bratva said:


> In your juicy story, you forgot to mention, those dead wome and children were from Drone strikes.
> 
> 
> "
> “The project launched in September 2013, publishing 568 names of people killed in more than 370 drone strikes since 2004. This is the biggest publicly available list of drone victims, and draws on the thousands of media reports, court documents and other sources that inform the Bureau’s main drones databases,” it states.
> 
> The data gathered reveals that at least 2,342 people have been killed in drone attacks in the northern tribal areas of Pakistan. Of those killed at least 416 are reported to be civilians, whereas 323 have been named.
> 
> Only 295 of the casualties have been identified as reported militants – contradicting claims by US authorities that claim that only militants are killed in drone strikes.
> 
> Furthermore, the Bureau’s report shows that there are an additional 95 people identified who are classed as ‘unknown’ and it is unclear whether they were civilians or militants.
> 
> The Bureau has identified reports suggesting that at least 168 children died in drone strikes, of whom 99 have been identified by name. Sixty-seven of these names belong to children killed in a single attack, an October 2006 strike on a madrassa in Bajaur agency that killed 81 civilians, according to the report.
> 
> At least 55 women have been reported killed in the 10-year drone war. However, only two women killed by drones have been identified by name."
> 
> They are Bibi Mamana, who was in her mid to late 60s. The report states that she was tending to a field near her home when struck by the drone, which also killed several of her grandchildren. The other identified woman is Raquel Burgos Garcia, the Spanish wife of al Qaeda member Amer Azizi.
> 
> Nearly half of identified drone strike victims in Pakistan are civilians: report – The Express Tribune


I didnt know a drone strike can flaten out entire village


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

Menace2Society said:


> It is a war the people of FATA have put on themselves for allowing TTP to form and establish in Pak. If they had alerted PA when ttp came into the area instead of colluding with them and making IED manufacturing plant.
> 
> There will be losses, it is a price that must be paid as things would be far more brutal with TTP in charge.


You could have weight in your arguement if the culprits were tribes and collective responsibility and collective punishments were given according to FCR. But that didnt happen, Pak army skipped malaks and tribes and directly negotiated with taliban right from 2004, after that there is all messed up situation. Pak army didnt backed malaks, taliban killed malaks. Pak army initiated ops without solving the matters throughs tribes. jub pani sar sey uppar ho chaka ta, and army suffered heavy losses, then malaks etc were approached but then the malaks were killed or reduced to insignificat people. Taliban took over tribes, just like MQM has taken over mohajir community. Now dont say that tribesmen are armed, they should have expelled taliban from their areas. Tribals were only able to organize lashkars under proper malak system, when that collapsed and taliban took over, they were disarmed. The first thing taliban do is to disarm you to prevent revolt, then they assassinate any opponent. There were only two armed badmash in NW, taliban and pak army.
@Oscar @Aeronaut

Why Taliban targated malak and jirga system? There are reasons behind it but it demands lengthy explaination. Kisi aur time par explain karunga.
Ya @Hyperion se poch lo


----------



## Mrc

What ever dude...
Every ttp scum must be finished....
If their families support their murders they shud be punished

Too bad we are not allowed to enslave women if loosers any more


----------



## Bratva

Marwat Khan Lodhi said:


> I didnt know a drone strike can flaten out entire village



Which only occurs after civilians left from there


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

Bratva said:


> Which only occurs after civilians left from there


The video i was talking about, is in the tirah valley, was released during bombardments that were occuring between december 2013 to start of zarb e azab. As for as i know, no drone strikes have occured in tirah. 
I wont insist on believing me and my "juicy stories". For sake of national interest lets agree that there are zero collateral damage in jet bombardments and artillary shelling....lets agree with @Irfan Baloch that terrorists sympathizers are uploading pictures and videos of iraq and syria. Lets focus on gaza where israel is carrying out "reteliation" against hamas "terrorists" and "terrorist sympathizers"
P.S: If we pashtuns are in urgent need of leader like ahmad shah baba, its now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## user1

Irfan Baloch said:


> first bring proof to your allegation.
> 
> then we can do the math and ask the leadership about this disconnect between official count and hidden count.
> 
> Hazrat Umar R.A generously used whips for those who spread rumors.
> 
> 
> it doesnt cost any effort to make an allegation. no matter how unfounded it is
> say it enough time and a circular quotation of the same allegation or suspicion becomes becomes a proof.



Also, there is *only one specific matter *where *Quran* specifically asks us to take the matter to those who have *authority among ourselves*:

Whenever news of any matter comes to them, whether concerning *peace or war*,they spread it about; if they referred it to the Messenger and those in authority among them, those seeking its meaning would have found it out from them. If it were not for God’s bounty and mercy towards you, you would almost all have followed Satan. (4:83)

We are told not to follow any rumors unless they are confirmed by authorities among us.


----------



## Marshmallow

Fulcrum15 said:


> Nope.
> 
> Shaheed ho rahay hain but not 'kafi' as if it is a *disaster going on.*
> 
> The C&C has been dismantled to a GREAT extent and TTP is on the run from NW.


for heaven sake,please stop assuming things that i never meant....i would never call it a disaster.....they are Shaheed and such ppl have immense respect,no doubts about it.....

yeah TTP have been badly hit in this operation....and i consider Gen Raheel Sharif far far better than Gen Kiyani....in so many ways....

i guess my first comment was in reaction to what i recently heard about the bodies of some martyrs been brought from NW to one of the cities in KPK....i just expressed my sorrow...although i know we should rather feel proud of them but i couldnt control my emotions....

hope its clear now!



Irfan Baloch said:


> social media is responsible for a lot of mess.. its a great security risk. and a terrible oversight
> 
> right of privacy is an alien term for us. I can bet people would have picked up his picture without his or his family's consent.
> 
> Do you know the Sick people belonging to Punjabi Taliban are seeking out families of soldiers involved in the operations? dont join idiots who are giving them a helping hand.
> 
> I am bitter because earlier this year someone I know was murdered along with his 7 year old son near Gujarat by Lashker Jhangvi.. roughly same place where army officers and some soldiers have been killed over few years by terrorist death squads. and they lurk sniffing trails, looking and asking around about people who are either shia or belonging to military. (its a jackpot if person is shia and armyman too)
> 
> 
> just imagine what this social media is doing ... someone identifies family members of some soldier in the NW operation and abducts them and executes them for that....
> 
> 
> 
> despite loosing over 50K people, our nation seems to be suffering from numb mind and shows no signs of showing any concern to what is happening around it
> 
> 
> *dear check up how many Russian soldiers died in WW2 fighting against the Nazis*


Ok uncle! happy?


----------



## Mrc

Marwat Khan Lodhi said:


> The video i was talking about, is in the tirah valley, was released during bombardments that were occuring between december 2013 to start of zarb e azab. As for as i know, no drone strikes have occured in tirah.
> I wont insist on believing me and my "juicy stories". For sake of national interest lets agree that there are zero collateral damage in jet bombardments and artillary shelling....lets agree with @Irfan Baloch that terrorists sympathizers are uploading pictures and videos of iraq and syria. Lets focus on gaza where israel is carrying out "reteliation" against hamas "terrorists" and "terrorist sympathizers"
> P.S: If we pashtuns are in urgent need of leader like ahmad shah baba, its now




Please dont quote pushtons into this. 
Pushtons are proud warriors .... average heejras of ttp do not represent pushtons...


----------



## thrilainmanila

Marshmallow said:


> for heaven sake,please stop assuming things that i never meant....i would never call it a disaster.....they are Shaheed and such ppl have immense respect,no doubts about it.....
> 
> yeah TTP have been badly hit in this operation....and i consider Gen Raheel Sharif far far better than Gen Kiyani....in so many ways....
> 
> i guess my first comment was in reaction to what i recently heard about the bodies of some martyrs been brought from NW to one of the cities in KPK....i just expressed my sorrow...although i know we should rather feel proud of them but i couldnt control my emotions....
> 
> hope its clear now!
> 
> 
> Ok uncle! happy?


were any of the dead from the SSG?


----------



## ice_man

2 questions that always seem to confuse me: 

1) Where are the dead bodies of the terrorists? none shown on tv nor of mass burial of these terrorists. 

2) If all terrorists have run away to safety in Afghanistan. Then who is fighting our soldiers on the ground?


----------



## VCheng

ice_man said:


> 2 questions that always seem to confuse me:
> 
> 1) Where are the dead bodies of the terrorists? none shown on tv nor of mass burial of these terrorists.
> 
> 2) If all terrorists have run away to safety in Afghanistan. Then who is fighting our soldiers on the ground?



There are good reasons that there is a total blackout on all media coverage from that area.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## farhan_9909

I know terrorist indeed has fled into Afghanistan and the rest of Pakistan but We should not forgot that prior the operation.The Strength of TTP was already reduced.perhaps lowest since its formation in 2007

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## thrilainmanila

ice_man said:


> 2 questions that always seem to confuse me:
> 
> *1) Where are the dead bodies of the terrorists? none shown on tv nor of mass burial of these terrorists.*
> 
> 2) If all terrorists have run away to safety in Afghanistan. Then who is fighting our soldiers on the ground?


the pak army is lying about the number of terrorists they've killed, there known to exaggerate numbers of enemy combatants KIA. since there is complete media blackout there bullshit claims can't be independently varified i'm sure allot of the ppl they've killed on the ground who they claimed to be terrorists were normal civilians


----------



## Xeric

thrilainmanila said:


> the pak army is lying about the number of terrorists they've killed, there known to exaggerate numbers of enemy combatants KIA. since there is complete media blackout there bullshit claims can't be independently varified i'm sure allot of the ppl they've killed on the ground who they claimed to be terrorists were normal civilians


Please, remind me, who gives a f**k to your 'surety'?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Xeric said:


> Please, remind me, who gives a f**k to your 'surety'?


the correct answer is nobody?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Secur

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> the correct answer is nobody?



Nah, its a trick question, let him answer.


thrilainmanila said:


> the pak army is lying about the number of terrorists they've killed, there known to exaggerate numbers of enemy combatants KIA. since there is complete media blackout there bullshit claims can't be independently varified i'm sure allot of the ppl they've killed on the ground who they claimed to be terrorists were normal civilians



Hey! If you are willing to go in the war-zone and report independently from there, I personally would get you permission from ISPR, because Pakistani journalists aren't. You can verify for yourself and prove us wrong, the same argument as "lies which cannot be verified because of no media". What say?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## thrilainmanila

Xeric said:


> Please, remind me, who gives a f**k to your 'surety'?


who gives a f-uck about a keyboard warrior like yourself u brainwashed idiot. WHERE ARE THE BODIES OF ALL THESE DEAD 500 TERRORISTS?????? IN AN IMAGINARY WORLD WITH YOU'RE IMAGINARY FRIENDS


----------



## Bratva

thrilainmanila said:


> the pak army is lying about the number of terrorists they've killed, there known to exaggerate numbers of enemy combatants KIA. since there is complete media blackout there bullshit claims can't be independently varified i'm sure allot of the ppl they've killed on the ground who they claimed to be terrorists were normal civilians



You lack grey matter. Who killed 30-40 soldiers in Zarb e Azb if there are normal civilians on ground only, which if you bother to look, vacated before the start of Operation



thrilainmanila said:


> who gives a f-uck about a keyboard warrior like yourself u brainwashed idiot. WHERE ARE THE BODIES OF ALL THESE DEAD 500 TERRORISTS?????? IN AN IMAGINARY WORLD WITH YOU'RE IMAGINARY FRIENDS



And who shows dead bodies to Media? Do you have any common sense left in you, than you would think 100 times before replying to me

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Secur

thrilainmanila said:


> who gives a f-uck about a keyboard warrior like yourself u brainwashed idiot. WHERE ARE THE BODIES OF ALL THESE DEAD 500 TERRORISTS?????? IN AN IMAGINARY WORLD WITH YOU'RE IMAGINARY FRIENDS



We wouldn't retrieve the body and present it, by risking the soldier's lives for your viewing pleasure. Probably, you enlightened ones were happy with the state of affairs when the terrorists weren't being operated against and were targeting civilians, we the brainwashed people weren't!


----------



## AbhimanyuShrivastav

ZARB-e-AZB: Phony War or Paradigm Shift?

*ZARB-e-AZB: Phony War or Paradigm Shift?*

Sushant Sareen

July 31, 2014
Touted as the ‘mother of all’ anti-insurgency operations, the much demanded (by the US) and long delayed (by Pakistan) military operation in North Waziristan (NWA), Operation Zarb-e-Azb has turned out to be quite an anti-climax. A few weeks into the operation, the Pakistan Army has been ‘valiantly’ reconquering its own territory from its own proxies and ‘strategic assets’. Ironically, the Pakistan army had itself allowed ’the terror central’ NWA to become a ‘protectorate’ where all sorts of despicable gun-totting, suicide jacket wearing, rocket wielding bunch of terrorists set up base and blithely peddled their wares in not just Afghanistan but also in Pakistan and beyond.

Quite amazingly, the Islamist terror groups were living cheek-by-jowl with the Pakistan military. For close to a decade now, the *Pakistan army kept denying and deflecting all information and intelligence provided by the Americans and Afghans of suicide bomb factories, IED manufacturing units and other such grisly enterprises operating in this area. Today, these very same factories of murder and mayhem are being triumphantly discovered and displayed before Pakistan's ‘embedded’ media, and the very same army that allowed NWA to become something of a place out of Dante’s inferno* – there was reportedly even a ‘man-eaters market’ where the jihadists publicly beheaded people and mutilated bodies – are prancing and preening as the saviour of Pakistan.

Questions are, however, now starting to be raised about the entire operation. For all the grandstanding by the Pakistan army and the civilian government that this operation was going to be against all kinds of terror groups based in NWA, no such thing seems to be happening. By all accounts, the ‘good’, ‘not so good’ and ‘bad’ Taliban had received adequate notice to vacate the area and move to safer places. What is more, arrangements were made for the ‘good’ Taliban – Gul Bahadur, Haqqani network, and breakaway factions like that of Khan Said Mehsud – to relocate to new camps under the guise of Internally Displaced Persons (IDPs). According to Afghan intelligence and some Pakistani analysts, such camps were set up in Kurram agency of FATA.

*Not surprisingly then, not one significant ‘good’ Taliban commander has been either killed or captured.* There have certainly been some casualties caused by the aerial attacks and also skirmishes on the ground, but there has been no major firefight, let alone pitched battle, as yet. At best some middle ranking TTP commanders and cadres have died. *There is also no independent verification of the 500-odd Taliban fighters claimed to have been killed by the military. On the contrary, a few published eye-witness accounts of IDPs from NWA reveal a lot of civilian casualties. But such is conspiracy of silence in Pakistan's ‘independent’ media that no one has bothered to follow the story. There is an almost Gestapo-like control that appears to have been imposed, what with ‘good’ jihadists like LeT, JeM, Jamaat Islami and such like groups being the only ones provided unfettered access to the IDPs.*

Remarkably enough, six weeks into the operation, none of the fears that served as excuses for not launching the operation earlier have come true –there has been virtually no resistance; nor has there been any Taliban retaliation in rest of Pakistan. Given Pakistan’s past record of deception, doubts are natural to arise when Pakistani officials claim that this time they are going for a total clean-up. The line being taken by varied spokespersons of the establishment is that there will be no discrimination and no distinction made on who is to be targeted and who is to remain unmolested. The problem is that no one believes that the Pakistanis have actually made a paradigm change in their policy. So what then is the purpose and strategy behind this entire exercise?

Clearly, this operation has been launched keeping an eye on the post-2014 situation in Afghanistan. The timing and the tactics suggest that this is Pakistan's first major gambit in the unfolding endgame in Afghanistan. What the Pakistanis are trying to do is push the war back into Afghanistan by sending in their proxies to fill the vacuum that is expected from the withdrawal of bulk of the foreign forces. Knowing full well that the Americans have been drawing down their forces, the Pakistanis have disingenuously been pointing fingers at both the Americans and Afghans for not providing the ‘anvil’ to their ‘hammer’. In other words, the absence of the anvil is precisely why this operation has been launched at this point in time. This means that many of the Jihadists who are being ‘expelled’ or ‘pushed out’ of Pakistan are not going to face any real problem in Afghanistan. In the process, the Pakistanis are hoping to win brownie points for having launched this much awaited operation and at the same time keep their larger game plan of keeping their ‘strategic assets’ intact.

Another extremely critical objective of this operation is to regain some measure of control over both territory and terrorists, which seems to be slipping out of Pakistan’s clutches. With the drawdown underway a window had opened for Pakistan to re-establish its control in the areas straddling the Afghan border. This window will close once the withdrawal is complete and the post-2014 jostling for power begins in Afghanistan. After Pakistan army wrests control of the Jihadists’ safe base, anyone wanting to use this area will have to do so under the command and control of the Pakistan army. This means that the jihad factory will continue to operate, but without the jihadists enjoying any of the autonomy of action that they had started taking for granted.

All the talk that the attack on Karachi airport or any of the other recent attacks served as the catalyst for this operation is hogwash. Only the most naïve will believe that the new Pakistan army chief has brought about a change in the thinking, orientation and strategy of the Pakistan army. At best, the new army chief can only tweak things and lay emphasis on certain aspects of policy. To expect that he will swing his cane and the entire behemoth called Pakistan army will be ready to make an abrupt about-turn from a jihadist policy is to expect the moon. Simply put, weaning the Pakistan army off jihadism is as difficult as making it see sense on India or Kashmir.

Operation Zarb-e-Azb also has certain clear political benefits for the army, not the least of which is that it has helped the army to refurbish its image. An added bonus is the money that the Americans have been pumping into Pakistan. For all its jihadist orientation and deep anti-Americanism, the penny seems to have suddenly dropped that Pakistan needs to keep the Americans engaged one way or another in the region for the money to keep flowing. But it isn’t just the Americans. The Chinese money too is critical for keeping Pakistan afloat. Ever since the operation started, the ISPR has been pointedly mentioning how the air strikes have been targeting ETIM and other Uighur terror groups based in NWA. Apparently the Chinese had been pressurising Pakistan to act against the Uighur terrorists and the Pakistanis obliged. Clearly, like the Americans, the Chinese seem to have convinced themselves that they can change Pakistan's behaviour by ploughing in more money and military assistance. But if America’s blindness over Pakistan's perfidy did a lot of good to it, then China too is likely to suffer a similar fate.

As for the possibility of a blowback in reaction to the operation, more than the retaliatory strikes by the ‘bad’ or ‘irreconcilable’ Taliban – these can be written off as collateral damage. It is the larger blowback of this double game that should set alarm bells ringing. In trying to get a firmer control over the situation, Gen Raheel Sharif might well have disturbed the uneasy equilibrium that his predecessor had established between the Pakistani state and the Islamist groups. Unless the military establishment can now impose the dominance of the Pakistani state over its proxies, a pretty tall order, chances are that a new equilibrium will be established in which the Pakistani state will recede even more by conceding more to the jihadists than it had until now. The paradigm shift resulting out of this phony war will therefore not be so much the elimination of terrorists as it will be their empowerment. 

_Views expressed are of the author and do not necessarily reflect the views of the IDSA or of the Government of India_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Informant

thrilainmanila said:


> the pak army is lying about the number of terrorists they've killed, there known to exaggerate numbers of enemy combatants KIA. since there is complete media blackout there bullshit claims can't be independently varified i'm sure allot of the ppl they've killed on the ground who they claimed to be terrorists were normal civilians



Do you know anyone on the ground zero? Anyone? Stop blowing out of your ***.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Menace2Society

PA doesn't show dead enemy combatants. It is not a militant group which needs to show off.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## thrilainmanila

Bratva said:


> You lack grey matter. Who killed 30-40 soldiers in Zarb e Azb if there are normal civilians on ground only, which if you bother to look, vacated before the start of Operation
> 
> 
> 
> And who shows dead bodies to Media? Do you have any common sense left in you, than you would think 100 times before replying to me


They showed the dead bodies of the terrorists who attacked karachi airport didn't they? and who's to say they need to show photographic evidence, bodies are kept in places called morgues, media people can go in and confirm them. theres no need to parade them in front of cameras. I don't question the bravery of the pak army I don't think there telling the whole truth about casualties on the armies side and the civilian side.


----------



## Bratva

thrilainmanila said:


> They showed the dead bodies of the terrorists who attacked karachi airport didn't they? and who's to say they need to show photographic evidence, bodies are kept in places called morgues, media people can go in and confirm them. theres no need to parade them in front of cameras. I don't question the bravery of the pak army I don't think there telling the whole truth about casualties on the armies side *and the civilian side*.



Are there any civilians in operational area ?


----------



## Secur

thrilainmanila said:


> They showed the dead bodies of the terrorists who attacked karachi airport didn't they? and who's to say they need to show photographic evidence, bodies are kept in places called morgues, media people can go in and confirm them. theres no need to parade them in front of cameras. I don't question the bravery of the pak army I don't think there telling the whole truth about casualties on the armies side and the civilian side.



Civilians? Where? Who? Since actually a million of them have been officially registered in camps until now, so who's left behind and why to come into crossfire?


----------



## Xeric

thrilainmanila said:


> They showed the dead bodies of the terrorists who attacked karachi airport didn't they? and who's to say they need to show photographic evidence, bodies are kept in places called morgues, media people can go in and confirm them. theres no need to parade them in front of cameras. I don't question the bravery of the pak army I don't think there telling the whole truth about casualties on the armies side and the civilian side.


Idiot, it was the media that got hold of those pics themselves, we didnt give it to them.

So, you want to say that we are just shooting in the air and have displaced a million people from NWA for nothing? Also those soldiers who are dying there are fake?

Like i said earlier, who gives a f**k to what you think.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chak Bamu

AbhimanyuShrivastav said:


> ZARB-e-AZB: Phony War or Paradigm Shift?
> 
> *ZARB-e-AZB: Phony War or Paradigm Shift?*



Indians have no say in this. They can only make some noise, jump around, and yell. But eventually they will have to just sit down and watch.

This is a very third class article by a third class propagandist. Not worthy of this thread.

How Pakistani military acts is up to PA. They have sanction from government and they will do as they see fit. Other countries can do nothing.

Pakistan has already been blamed for a lot. But we have secured our strategic objectives. Take that!


----------



## blain2

thrilainmanila said:


> They showed the dead bodies of the terrorists who attacked karachi airport didn't they? and who's to say they need to show photographic evidence, bodies are kept in places called morgues, media people can go in and confirm them. theres no need to parade them in front of cameras. I don't question the bravery of the pak army I don't think there telling the whole truth about casualties on the armies side and the civilian side.


Casualties that the Army and the FC are taking are being regularly reported. There is no censorship on this as most of the dead and wounded come from the settled areas of Pakistan and with the local media being all pervasive, its not easy to keep such things hidden in Pakistan any longer.

Secondly, this entire operation is being looked upon by many as if the number of casualties inflicted on the militants is the one and only success metric. This is clearly not the case and is certainly not the success criteria that the Army is using to evaluate the operation. The Army actually has no interest in killing each and every one of the militants. If anything it wants these elements displaced from NWA as this was the last major refuge for the anti-state militants in the non-settled areas of Pakistan. By displacing the militants and the turning public opinion against the TTP, the idea is to force the local recruits to realize that their fight has no legs to stand on and in the long run it is better for them to get integrated back to the society and put aside their weapons.

As I have stated before, the entire operation is designed to disrupt and dislocate the TTP. In that the operation has been a success and a major reason for the limited Army casualties, thank goodness, is that most of these elements decided to not fight and moved on to the neighbouring Afghan provinces. The potential always exists that they will conduct raids and acts of terrorism but that is certainly better than these folks sitting around inside of the FATA and disrupting life all over Pakistan at will.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
10


----------



## Xeric

thrilainmanila said:


> you truly are a stupid individual.
> 
> 
> so how on earth does that translate to the bullshit you've just accused me of, you're full of shit


Just because you yapped about praising the Army, you think we dont know what you are up to? You can accuse Pak Army about just anything, starting from killing civilians and exaggerating the number of those killed without any proof, but we cant call you an idiot despite that fact that it is written all over you face and postings?

Strange.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## blain2

Xeric said:


> Idiot, it was the media that got hold of those pics themselves, we didnt give it to them.
> 
> So, you want to say that we are just shooting in the air and have displaced a million people from NWA for nothing? Also those soldiers who are dying there are fake?
> 
> Like i said earlier, who gives a f**k to what you think.


thrilainmanila, The photos were taken during a civilian led and conducted operation. This had nothing to do with the Army.
Secondly, most of the TTP cadres are local Pakistanis from the tribal areas, why would we want to inflame passions and conduct propaganda for the TTP by showing dead militants and reinforcing the point that Pakistani Army is killing locals in the CI operations? Obviously for the parties on the right, this is exactly the content they want to feed to the public and confuse it. Why would the security apparatus want to play into the hands of these fringe groups?

I have been around the IS mess for a while, I have never seen photos being taken of shot up, chewed up and disintegrated bodies of individuals after being exposed to military action. We understand this is a local CI issue and the implications of getting pictures of dead locals hurt more than help.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Xeric

blain2 said:


> thrilainmanila, The photos were taken during a civilian led and conducted operation. This had nothing to do with the Army.
> Secondly, most of the TTP cadres are local Pakistanis from the tribal areas, why would we want to inflame passions and conduct propaganda for the TTP by showing dead militants and reinforcing the point that Pakistani Army is killing locals in the CI operations? Obviously for the parties on the right, this is exactly the content they want to feed to the public and confuse it. Why would the security apparatus want to play into the hands of these fringe groups?
> 
> I have been around the IS mess for a while, I have never seen photos being taken of shot up, chewed up and disintegrated bodies of individuals after being exposed to military action. We understand this is a local CI issue and the implications of getting pictures of dead locals hurt more than help.


The idiot think its a plane crash and not a war, and asks for pics.

BTW, i dont find the same idiot asking IDF for pics of 'terrorists' who they kill on daily basis in Gaza.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
2


----------



## thrilainmanila

blain2 said:


> Casualties that the Army and the FC are taking is being regularly reported. There is no censorship on this as most of the dead and wounded come from the settled areas of Pakistan and with the local media being all pervasive, its not easy to keep such things hidden in Pakistan any longer.
> 
> Secondly, this entire operation is being looked upon by many as if the number of casualties inflicted on the militants is the one and only success metric. This is clearly not the case and is certainly not the success criteria that the Army is using to evaluate the operation. The Army actually has no interest in killing each and every one of the militants. If anything it wants these elements displaced from NWA as this was the last major refuge for the anti-state militants in the non-settled areas of Pakistan. By displacing the militants and the turning public opinion against the TTP, the idea is to force the local recruits to realize that their fight has no legs to stand on and in the long run it is better for them to get integrated back to the society and put aside their weapons.
> 
> As I have stated before, the entire operation is designed to disrupt and dislocate the TTP. In that the operation has been a success and a major reason for the limited Army casualties, thank goodness, is that most of these elements decided to not fight and moved on to the neighbouring Afghan provinces. The potential always exists that they will conduct raids and acts of terrorism but that is certainly better than these folks sitting around inside of the FATA and disrupting life all over Pakistan at will.


this is the first sensible post some one has replied to me with and i appreciate what you've said, and there is allot of logic behind what you're saying.But the army has a responsibility to substantiate what they say, allot of people in the media have questioned the damage they've inflicted since they came out weeks ago and admitted the leadership had fled the area well before the operation had started. No senior leaders have been apprehended, i don't believe our army can be that successful for several reason the US and ISAF had limited success at destabilizing the Taliban in Afghanistan in places like kounar, our army has far less capabilities then them, we don't have the precision guided capabilities which they poses on a military level I question how well things are going. the army is using heavy artillery we don't have advanced UAVs or any time of advanced surveillance equipment to be successful in a major operation IMHO.


----------



## Viper0011.

thrilainmanila said:


> They showed the dead bodies of the terrorists who attacked karachi airport didn't they? and who's to say they need to show photographic evidence, bodies are kept in places called morgues, media people can go in and confirm them. theres no need to parade them in front of cameras. I don't question the bravery of the pak army I don't think there telling the whole truth about casualties on the armies side and the civilian side.



Ok, here we go. Propaganda starts again. What is it with you Indian folks that you can't stay away from propaganda all the freaking times. Quality threads on here have become a rare sight.
Btw, any military operations is done with utmost secrecy. How many times you've actually seen any results of the US operation that's as sensitive as this. I am not talking about 150,000 soldiers in hundreds of tanks and APC's going to Iraq, I am talking about a strategic key operation. No military shows details of sensitive ops.


----------



## thrilainmanila

orangzaib said:


> Ok, here we go. Propaganda starts again. What is it with you Indian folks that you can't stay away from propaganda all the freaking times. Quality threads on here have become a rare sight.
> Btw, any military operations is done with utmost secrecy. How many times you've actually seen any results of the US operation that's as sensitive as this. I am not talking about 150,000 soldiers in hundreds of tanks and APC's going to Iraq, I am talking about a strategic key operation. No military shows details of sensitive ops.





thrilainmanila said:


> army has a responsibility to substantiate what they say, allot of people in the media have questioned the damage they've inflicted since they came out weeks ago and admitted the leadership had fled the area well before the operation had started. *No senior leaders have been apprehended, i don't believe our army can be that successful for several reason the US and ISAF had limited success at destabilizing the Taliban in Afghanistan in places like kounar, our army has far less capabilities then them, we don't have the precision guided capabilities which they poses on a military level I question how well things are going. the army is using heavy artillery we don't have advanced UAVs or any time of advanced surveillance equipment to be successful in a major operation IMHO.*


----------



## In arduis fidelis

@Aeronaut can you please take a look at the avatar of @Marwat Khan Lodhi it appears quite offensive.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rajput_Pakistani

Lots of defamatory articles are around as PA is progressing with Zarb-e-Azb.Mostly published by Indians and picked up by certain Western journalists. The purpose of these articles is to create confusion and divide Pakistani public opinion.

If we sneak peak into past we can come up with this strange cycle of reporting:

* There are safe heavens of terrorist in Waziristan, and Pakistan is harboring terrorist there.
* Pakistan is deliberately not carrying out strikes as these are assets of ISI and all that bullshit of strategic depth.
* Operation is started but they are not targeting Haqqani network who is responsible for attacks in Afghanistan.
* All terrorists have fled already as PA have informed them months in advance.
* It is just a ploy to draw more US aid which will eventually be utilized against India.
* PA is taking huge losses and is hiding causality figures.
* There are no terrorist left in first place so PA has not provided any proof of killing terrorists.

Now its just that whatever Pakistan can do in its capacity to root out terrorism, they will never by happy as problem of them is Pak Army no one else. TTP was created in the first place to destabilize Pakistan. If God forbid we have not got our Army, the condition of Pakistan is no different then Iraq and Syria.

The problem lies with Afghan soil, from where these all groups originated in first place. Still Kunnar house Fazallulah and Co. Afghan intelligence is supporting them against Pakistan. Indians are no angels. They are crying because there assets are being destroyed in Zarb-e-Azb. Thats the curse of all this hoola-hao being created by these articles.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
3 | Like Like:
3


----------



## AbhimanyuShrivastav

Chak Bamu said:


> Indians have no say in this. They can only make some noise, jump around, and yell. But eventually they will have to just sit down and watch.


You are right. Its Pakistan's internal matter and had the terrorists in Pakistan, in past not been inclined to blow themselves up in neighboring countries, India wouldnt even have noticed Zarb-e-azb. But even now, I dont think India wants a say in this. Its like anybody watching an event unfold has a view on it, and the ones with a pen are able to air it publicly. Dont think you can stop that.



Chak Bamu said:


> This is a very third class article by a third class propagandist. Not worthy of this thread.


Every coin has 2 side.



Chak Bamu said:


> How Pakistani military acts is up to PA. They have sanction from government and they will do as they see fit. Other countries can do nothing.


No doubt



Chak Bamu said:


> Pakistan has already been blamed for a lot. But we have secured our strategic objectives. Take that!


This one, I am not too sure of. Its just a temporary respite from world pressure that Pakistan has secured in my view



Rafay Jamil said:


> @Aeronaut can you please take a look at the avatar of @Marwat Khan Lodhi it appears quite offensive.


What's wrong with it. Just curious.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## ice_man

i wish to ask the indians the apparent "terrorirsts" infilitrating india DAILY from paksitan how many of there dead bodies are broadcast on NDTV, ZEE NEWS etc??? 


please enlighten me. is your military lying?


----------



## AbhimanyuShrivastav

ice_man said:


> i wish to ask the indians the apparent "terrorirsts" infilitrating india DAILY from paksitan how many of there dead bodies are broadcast on NDTV, ZEE NEWS etc???
> 
> 
> please enlighten me. is your military lying?


Every one which is killed is shown to the media. And there is no media blockade in Kashmir


----------



## ice_man

AbhimanyuShrivastav said:


> Every one which is killed is shown to the media. And there is no media blockade in Kashmir



So how many terrorirst death videos have been broadcast on ZEE NEWS, NDTV in last one year? what about the alleged beheaded indian soldier? 

please provide the video of the beheaded soldier of indian army.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Viper0011.

I have no clue what you were trying to "prove"......try again?


----------



## Metanoia

Fact: Since the operation there have been three cross border attacks..which is a more than adequate testimony that the operation is going in the right direction.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Berut

Metanoia said:


> Fact: Since the operation there have been three cross border attacks..which is a more than adequate testimony that the operation is going in the right direction.


And so I think it's time to seal a border with Afghanistan since all they do is to blame Pakistan for insurgency in Afg while supporting RAW and TTP against Pakistan. Honestly in the upcoming time the threat from india will be far less than the threat posed by Afg. Seriously all they know is to bluff -_-



ice_man said:


> So how many terrorirst death videos have been broadcast on ZEE NEWS, NDTV in last one year? what about the alleged beheaded indian soldier?
> 
> please provide the video of the beheaded soldier of indian army.


Dont waste your energy Sir, they are too busy searching for their balls :v and off course a correct sized hat for their army chief  lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ejaz007

*Seven Uzbek militants killed in Miranshah*

*RAWALPINDI: Seven Uzbek terrorists were killed and two army personnel martyred during clearance of Miranshah Dattakhel road.*

According to ISPR, Miranshah, Degan, Mir Ali, Boya and Dattakhel areas have been cleared of terrorists during Operation Zarb-e-Azb.

ISPR added that the army is facing resistance in Darapakhel, Momin and Gul Ziarat areas of North Waziristan.


Seven Uzbek militants killed in Miranshah - thenews.com.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VelocuR

*Two soldiers, seven Uzbek terrorists killed in N Waziristan: ISPR*

ISLAMABAD: *Seven Uzbek terrorists* and two army soldiers were killed during the clearance of the Miramshah to Datta Khel road, a military spokesperson said on Monday. However, this information could not be independently verified as journalists have limited access to North Waziristan.

While the clearance was in progress, army troops carried out a snap operation on Uzbek terrorist hideouts in Datta Khel Bazar. A spokesman for ISPR stated that Naib Subedar Mashkoor and Lance Naik Zaheer were also killed in the ambush.

According to the spokesman, towns including Miranshah, Mirali, Boya and Degan, extending to Datta Khel have been cleared. However, the operation is currently in progress as there are pockets of resistance between Miranshah-Mirali, villages of Momin Gul Ziarat, Darpakhel, Tappi, Spalga and the south of Tochi river.

*Furthermore, he said that a large number of IEDs and suicide jackets were recovered in the surrounding areas of Mirali in Shahbaz Khel, along with 75 Rockets, chemicals and propaganda literature. In Umer Ki Kalli, an additional IED factory was also discovered. *

The military launched an operation in the restive tribal agency on June 15 in the aftermath of a deadly attack on the Karachi airport that left over 30 people dead. The military has said that foreign and local militants, including Tehreek-i-Taliban, Islamic Movement of Uzbekistan and Haqqani network members will be targeted in the offensive.



*Politicians, analysts and journalists weigh in on the operation, beyond the ongoing battle.*

Two soldiers, seven Uzbek terrorists killed in N Waziristan: ISPR - Pakistan - DAWN.COM




*Operation Zarb e Azb Map*
Source: Zarb-e-Azb updates: Two soldiers, seven Uzbek militants killed in Data Khel – The Express Tribune
Map: Operation Zarb-e-Azb

https://mapsengine.google.com/map/edit?mid=z2fpAvA1rk44.kpvjOKqryQqI

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Rasengan

Interesting video.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth




----------



## fatman17

*North Waziristan Offensive*

On August 4, the Pakistani military’s Inter-Services Public Relations reported that Miram Shah, Mir Ali, Boya, Degan and the area leading up toward Datta Khel have been cleared of militants. Security officials are currently focusing on pockets of resistance between Miram Shah and Mir Ali. Clearing Mir Ali resulted in the discovery of 75 rockets, many improvised explosive devices (IEDs) and suicide jackets. An IED factory was also uncovered in Umer Ki Kalli village, Mir Ali. A “snap operation” on an Uzbek militant hideout in Datta Khel Bazar lead to the death of two soldiers and seven Uzbek militants.[1]
On August 2, security personnel killed three suspected militants in Mir Ali sub-district, North Waziristan Agency. During the attack, security personnel also found a large quantity of arms and ammunition.[2]
On August 2, The News reported that a jirga of elders representing Internally Displaced Persons (IDPs) from North Waziristan requested that the government allow IDPs to return home to areas that have already been cleared.[3]

*Militancy*

On August 4, a roadside improvised explosive device (IED) killed former political candidate and Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI) member Faqir Jamshed and two other individuals when it exploded near their vehicle on Muddhi road in Dera Ismail Khan’s Kulachi area, Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa. Jamshed, a local religious leader, had been hosting a celebration at a shrine in the area earlier that day.[7]
A Frontier Corps (FC) soldier was shot and killed by unidentified men on Link Road in Dera Ismail Khan’s Lon-Bacha Abad area on July 30.[8]
On August 2, three militants died of alleged “cardiac arrest” in security forces custody, two in a prison in Kohat district and one in a prison in Malakand district, Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa.[9]
On August 2, unidentified gunmen fired on a passenger bus near the Doaba area of Hangu district, Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa, killing one person and injuring one.[10]
On the night of August 1, unidentified persons detonated an IED which partially damaged the Government Primary School in Saron Killay area of Charsadda, Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa. In a separate incident on August 1, police defused an IED near the Peshawar Motorway Interchange near Nisatta Police Station in Charsadda.[11]
Suspected militants fired upon Frontier Corps (FC) personnel in a cross-border attack in the Ghakhai Pass area of Mamund sub-district, Bajaur Agency on August 1. The attack killed one FC soldier. Pakistan’s Foreign Office strongly condemned the attack.[12]
Suspected militants detonated an IED that partially destroyed a government-run girls primary school on August 2 in the Dando Bridge area of Mohmand Agency.[13]
On August 1, two suspected militant groups fought and exchanged gunfire in the Akakhel area of Bara-sub-district in Khyber Agency, killing two and injuring another. The News identified the two groups as Abdul Wali Group and Ghulchakai Group.[14]
In a 10-hour-long curfew and search operation conducted on July 31 in Landi Kotal sub-district of Khyber Agency, military officials arrested and later released 40 people. The search was conducted after military officials received a tip that militants were hiding in the Ash Khhel and Makhtar Khel mountains.[15]
The principal of a Christian school was shot and killed in Karachi’s Baldia Town on August 4.[16]
A man arrested by Sindh Rangers on August 4 in Karachi’s Pir Elahi Bakhsh Colony allegedly confessed during interrogation to carrying out 12 murders and running a “target killing” ring responsible for the deaths of 35 people including three policemen. Muttahida Qaumi Movement (MQM) leader Farooq Sattar claimed the man, Shamshad Ali, is an active MQM party leader but raised doubts about the authenticity of the murder claims. The raid to capture the alleged killer took place near Sattar’s residence and elicited protests from MQM workers across Karachi.[17]
Unidentified gunmen riding a motorcycle shot and killed one member of the Levies force in Balicha area of Turbat district, Balochistan on August 2.[18]
Armed men on motorbikes shot and killed two people in Quetta’s Kili Farozaabad area on July 31.[19]



Rajput_Pakistani said:


> Lots of defamatory articles are around as PA is progressing with Zarb-e-Azb.Mostly published by Indians and picked up by certain Western journalists. The purpose of these articles is to create confusion and divide Pakistani public opinion.
> 
> If we sneak peak into past we can come up with this strange cycle of reporting:
> 
> * There are safe heavens of terrorist in Waziristan, and Pakistan is harboring terrorist there.
> * Pakistan is deliberately not carrying out strikes as these are assets of ISI and all that bullshit of strategic depth.
> * Operation is started but they are not targeting Haqqani network who is responsible for attacks in Afghanistan.
> * All terrorists have fled already as PA have informed them months in advance.
> * It is just a ploy to draw more US aid which will eventually be utilized against India.
> * PA is taking huge losses and is hiding causality figures.
> * There are no terrorist left in first place so PA has not provided any proof of killing terrorists.
> 
> Now its just that whatever Pakistan can do in its capacity to root out terrorism, they will never by happy as problem of them is Pak Army no one else. TTP was created in the first place to destabilize Pakistan. If God forbid we have not got our Army, the condition of Pakistan is no different then Iraq and Syria.
> 
> The problem lies with Afghan soil, from where these all groups originated in first place. Still Kunnar house Fazallulah and Co. Afghan intelligence is supporting them against Pakistan. Indians are no angels. They are crying because there assets are being destroyed in Zarb-e-Azb. Thats the curse of all this hoola-hao being created by these articles.


 
the same sentiments were made during Swat op. we know what happened there. they (west) had to eat crow and admit that the Swat op was very successful in ridding of militants. the same will happen here as Zarb-e-Azb nears its successful objective.

i would 'ignore' most indian comments.


----------



## pakdefender

*Airstrikes in N Waziristan kill 30 suspected militants: ISPR*

PESHAWAR: At least 30 suspected militants were killed and six of hideouts destroyed in fresh air strikes carried out by fighter jets in Datta Khel, Marsikhel, and Kamsham areas of North Waziristan tribal region, the ISPR sources said.

However, these claims could not be independently verified as journalists have limited access to the restive tribal agency.

Military operation Zarb-i-Azb was launched by the Pakistan Army on June15 following a brazen militant attack on Karachi's international airport and failure of peace talks between the government and Tehreek-i-Taliban Pakistan negotiators.

Nearly a million people have fled the offensive in North Waziristan, which is aimed at wiping out longstanding militant strongholds in the area, which borders Afghanistan.

Airstrikes in N Waziristan kill 30 suspected militants: ISPR - Pakistan - DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

*North Waziristan Offensive*

On August 5, air force airstrikes in Datta Khel, Marsi Khel and Kamsham in North Waziristan killed 30 suspected militants and destroyed six militant hideouts.[1]
*Militancy*

On August 5, in the Mastung area of Balochistan, unknown men fired on a Balochistan Constabulary vehicle killing two personnel inside and injuring several others.[2] 
On August 4, unknown men attacked a Frontier Corps checkpost with rockets in Tump in Kech district of Balochistan. No one was killed. In a separate incident in Tubat town, Balochistan, unknown motorcyclists shot at and killed a man.[3]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viper0011.

AbhimanyuShrivastav said:


> Every one which is killed is shown to the media. And there is no media blockade in Kashmir



Ummm, I've been to seminars by reputable UCLA scholars and others dating back to 2002, when they tried to visit and first their cameras were taken and then at Sri Nagar, they were escorted by the IA, kept there for a day and send back. This place ALWAYS has a blackout of Media. As one of my Kashmiri friend here says, the only time you see a camera from distant is when they are filming a Bollywood movie with hundreds of troops around that are not shown on the camera.....so either you don't know your own country or you are playing stupid. Either one doesn't work.


----------



## AbhimanyuShrivastav

orangzaib said:


> Ummm, I've been to seminars by reputable UCLA scholars and others dating back to 2002, when they tried to visit and first their cameras were taken and then at Sri Nagar, they were escorted by the IA, kept there for a day and send back. This place ALWAYS has a blackout of Media. As one of my Kashmiri friend here says, the only time you see a camera from distant is when they are filming a Bollywood movie with hundreds of troops around that are not shown on the camera.....so either you don't know your own country or you are playing stupid. Either one doesn't work.


Hearsay is not worth responding to. I go to Kashmir atleast 4-5 times a year and is never a case when I dont meet a journalist or 2 in my flight to jammu. so either you are claiming to know a country you have no clue about or are playing over smart. Either one doesn't work, but go ahead ; knock yourself out.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## thrilainmanila

its funny how all these airstrikes somehow kill ''30 suspected militants'' all the time. like 30 of these guys all like camping round a fire and sipping tea in a cave listening to the jets coming.


----------



## Secur

thrilainmanila said:


> its funny how all these airstrikes somehow kill ''30 suspected militants'' all the time. like 30 of these guys all like camping round a fire and sipping tea in a cave listening to the jets coming.



Its funny how you seem to think that no such thing such as Intelligence exists and the aircraft only drop a single bomb. 

P.S. Get some basic knowledge.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EagleEyes

fatman17 said:


> *North Waziristan Offensive*
> 
> On August 5, air force airstrikes in Datta Khel, Marsi Khel and Kamsham in North Waziristan killed 30 suspected militants and destroyed six militant hideouts.[1]
> *Militancy*
> 
> On August 5, in the Mastung area of Balochistan, unknown men fired on a Balochistan Constabulary vehicle killing two personnel inside and injuring several others.[2]
> On August 4, unknown men attacked a Frontier Corps checkpost with rockets in Tump in Kech district of Balochistan. No one was killed. In a separate incident in Tubat town, Balochistan, unknown motorcyclists shot at and killed a man.[3]


 
Next is Baluchistan it seems. BLA chiefs in America finding soft spot for Pakistan once again.  @Aeronaut


----------



## Kompromat

WebMaster said:


> Next is Baluchistan it seems. BLA chiefs in America finding soft spot for Pakistan once again.  @Aeronaut



That North American lobby giving up is actually a big victory for peace. Eventually all of them will agree to such an arrangement (obviously our guys were talking to those leaders in secret).


----------



## blain2

thrilainmanila said:


> its funny how all these airstrikes somehow kill ''30 suspected militants'' all the time. like 30 of these guys all like camping round a fire and sipping tea in a cave listening to the jets coming.


Will twenty nine and a half make you happy? Its an estimate. They are flying recce missions after which strikes are called in. How do you know the 30 chaps are not inside a compound that has been hit?

Critique is fine from a far, but last I checked, the IA was giving its soldiers decorations for fighting off enemy ghosts and feigning combat injuries with tomato ketchup on uniform. 

I personally hope the estimates are bloated. Who wants to kill more? The less the better but these reports are all part of military's media campaign.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## thrilainmanila

blain2 said:


> Will twenty nine and a half make you happy? Its an estimate. They are flying recce missions after which strikes are called in. * How do you know the 30 chaps are not inside a compound that has been hit?*
> 
> Critique is fine from a far, but last I checked, the IA was giving its soldiers decorations for fighting off enemy ghosts and feigning combat injuries with tomato ketchup on uniform.
> 
> *I personally hope the estimates are bloated. Who wants to kill more? *The less the better but these reports are all part of military's media campaign.


perhaps you should ask yourself the first question, how does the army know 30 people were in a compound, did they count the bodies afterwards or did the mysteriously disappear like all those other kills they claim.
So you admit its ok for the army to give disinformation? lying about enemy fatalities to keep the public happy is something called propaganda, if you want to live in a cuckoo world and be blind to truth then go ahead. More progressive people would prefer to hear the ground realities
a typical pdf response whenever someone genuinely critiques the army somehow he's and indian or a dirty afgan, I think the indian army can be liars but i don't feel as though the exaggerate stories as much as the pak army unlike the pak army the indian army doesn't control there news media, and the indian media freely criticizes there army


----------



## iPhone

thrilainmanila said:


> perhaps you should ask yourself the first question, how does the army know 30 people were in a compound, did they count the bodies afterwards or did the mysteriously disappear like all those other kills they claim.
> So you admit its ok for the army to give disinformation? lying about enemy fatalities to keep the public happy is something called propaganda, if you want to live in a cuckoo world and be blind to truth then go ahead. More progressive people would prefer to hear the ground realities
> a typical pdf response whenever someone genuinely critiques the army somehow he's and indian or a dirty afgan, I think the indian army can be liars but i don't feel as though the exaggerate stories as much as the pak army unlike the pak army the indian army doesn't control there news media, and the indian media freely criticizes there army


Ok, you've spoken your mind. nothing else to see here folks, lets move along.


----------



## fatman17

*North Waziristan Offensive*

A U.S. drone strike killed five militants, most of them reportedly foreigners, and injured two others when it hit a compound in Datta Khel, North Waziristan on August 6. The Express Tribune reported that the strike killed six militants. The militants could not be identified.[1]
Airstrikes on August 5 were reportedly the first to target areas of Garyaum sub-district in North Waziristan. A tribal cleric and North Waziristan peace Jirga member told The News that Pakistani airstrikes on August 5 also targeted the Gharlamai area in Afghanistan’s Khost province, bordering Datta Khel, where 500 families from North Waziristan’s Degan area fled due to airstrikes and artillery shelling. He also alleged that the Gharlamai airstrikes killed several civilians. According to press reports on August 6, the Pakistani military had allowed residents of the Garyaum, Razmak, Dos Ali, Datta Khel, Shawal and Lowara Mandi areas in North Waziristan to stay in their villages[2]
The Express Tribune reported on August 6 that the Pakistani military is currently conducting clearing operations between Mir Ali and Miram Shah, in the villages of Momi Gul Ziarat, Darpa Khel, Tappi, and Spalga.[3]
Dawn reported on August 6 that the new commander of U.S. and NATO Forces in Afghanistan praised the Pakistani North Waziristan offensive but believes more action is needed.[4]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Icewolf

AbhimanyuShrivastav said:


> Every one which is killed is shown to the media. And there is no media blockade in Kashmir



hahahahahahahahah.... That's why so many untouched and unnamed graves in IOK!


----------



## Menace2Society

Icewolf said:


> hahahahahahahahah.... That's why so many untouched and unnamed graves in IOK!



If UN ever got full access to IOK they would find many mass graves.


----------



## VelocuR

*Widening of Zarb-i-Azb operation likely*
*http://www.dawn.com/news/1123981/widening-of-zarb-i-azb-operation-likely*
By Zulfiqar Ali
Published about 3 hours ago







PESHAWAR: The government has asked people in Mirali and Shawal sub-divisions of the conflict-hit North Waziristan Agency to leave their homes amid reports of expansion of ground offensive to other areas.

The people of Razmak, Spinwam, Shewa, Shawal, Eidek and other areas of the agency were exempted from evacuation before the launch of Zarb-i-Azb on June 15.

The authorities issued evacuation notices to the people of Shawal a few days ago. They have been asked to move to Bannu.

According to officials, the political administration asked about 4,000 families of Eidek, some seven kilometres west of Mirali, to vacate their homes after Saturday. The notices triggered resentment among the residents of the area and they refused to follow the orders.

The military operation has already forced over 52,000 families in Miramshah and Mirali to move to Bannu. Initially, over 92,000 families were registered as IDPs but their number has been reduced after verification by the National Database and Registration Authority.

The army has claimed that Mirali, Miramshah and adjacent villages have been cleared of militants. Over 500 local and foreign terrorists were killed. Air Force planes have been attacking militant hideouts in Shawal, where hundreds of local and foreign terrorists are reported to have moved in after the operation was launched in Miramshah.

An official in the office of Bannu’s deputy commissioner said evacuation of civilians from the mountainous Shawal area, near the Afghan border, would start on Friday. They will arrive at the Sidgai checkpost in Frontier Region Bannu for registration – mandatory for receiving cash and food assistance.

The Fata Disaster Management Authority (FDMA) has deputed staff at the checkpost where about 4,000 families are expected to come from Eidek. An FDMA official said that arrangements had been made at the checkpost, including registration of IDPs, provision of cooked food, water and distribution of SIM cards. “We are prepared to tackle the new influx,” he added.

According to sources, the political authorities had issued notices to the residents of Eidek on Wednesday night, asking them to pack up their belongings. The residents accused the government of backing out of its commitment. A jirga of elders will be held on Friday to decide whether or not to leave homes.

An elder, Maulvi Mohammad Alam, told Dawn that before the operation Peshawar Corps Commander Lt Gen Khalid Rabbani and the General Officer Commanding had assured them that they would not be evacuated.

The notices caused panic among the residents, he said. “This decision is not acceptable to the people and they will not vacate their homes.”

Maulvi Alam accused the authorities of violating the agreement under which the people had assured the corps commander that they will protect the area.

There was no justification for evacuation, he said, adding that the government had allowed transportation of rations and other basic commodities to the residents of Eidek and two convoys carrying food were recently sent to the village.

_Published in Dawn, August 8th, 2014_


----------



## AbhimanyuShrivastav

Icewolf said:


> hahahahahahahahah.... That's why so many untouched and unnamed graves in IOK!


just like they are in Balochistan


----------



## fatman17

*Widening of Zarb-i-Azb operation likely*
By Zulfiqar Ali





Razmak, Spinwam, Shewa, Shawal, Eidek and other areas of the agency were exempted from evacuation before the launch of Zarb-i-Azb. — File photo
PESHAWAR: The government has asked people in Mirali and Shawal sub-divisions of the conflict-hit North Waziristan Agency to leave their homes amid reports of expansion of ground offensive to other areas.

The people of Razmak, Spinwam, Shewa, Shawal, Eidek and other areas of the agency were exempted from evacuation before the launch of Zarb-i-Azb on June 15.
The authorities issued evacuation notices to the people of Shawal a few days ago. They have been asked to move to Bannu.

According to officials, the political administration asked about 4,000 families of Eidek, some seven kilometres west of Mirali, to vacate their homes after Saturday. The notices triggered resentment among the residents of the area and they refused to follow the orders.

The military operation has already forced over 52,000 families in Miramshah and Mirali to move to Bannu. Initially, over 92,000 families were registered as IDPs but their number has been reduced after verification by the National Database and Registration Authority.

The army has claimed that Mirali, Miramshah and adjacent villages have been cleared of militants. Over 500 local and foreign terrorists were killed. Air Force planes have been attacking militant hideouts in Shawal, where hundreds of local and foreign terrorists are reported to have moved in after the operation was launched in Miramshah.

An official in the office of Bannu’s deputy commissioner said evacuation of civilians from the mountainous Shawal area, near the Afghan border, would start on Friday. They will arrive at the Sidgai checkpost in Frontier Region Bannu for registration – mandatory for receiving cash and food assistance.

The Fata Disaster Management Authority (FDMA) has deputed staff at the checkpost where about 4,000 families are expected to come from Eidek. An FDMA official said that arrangements had been made at the checkpost, including registration of IDPs, provision of cooked food, water and distribution of SIM cards. “We are prepared to tackle the new influx,” he added.

According to sources, the political authorities had issued notices to the residents of Eidek on Wednesday night, asking them to pack up their belongings. The residents accused the government of backing out of its commitment. A jirga of elders will be held on Friday to decide whether or not to leave homes.

An elder, Maulvi Mohammad Alam, told Dawn that before the operation Peshawar Corps Commander Lt Gen Khalid Rabbani and the General Officer Commanding had assured them that they would not be evacuated. The notices caused panic among the residents, he said. “This decision is not acceptable to the people and they will not vacate their homes.”
Maulvi Alam accused the authorities of violating the agreement under which the people had assured the corps commander that they will protect the area.

There was no justification for evacuation, he said, adding that the government had allowed transportation of rations and other basic commodities to the residents of Eidek and two convoys carrying food were recently sent to the village.

_Published in Dawn, August 8th, 2014_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hyperion

It requires even further widening!



fatman17 said:


> *Widening of Zarb-i-Azb operation likely*
> By Zulfiqar Ali
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Razmak, Spinwam, Shewa, Shawal, Eidek and other areas of the agency were exempted from evacuation before the launch of Zarb-i-Azb. — File photo
> PESHAWAR: The government has asked people in Mirali and Shawal sub-divisions of the conflict-hit North Waziristan Agency to leave their homes amid reports of expansion of ground offensive to other areas.
> The people of Razmak, Spinwam, Shewa, Shawal, Eidek and other areas of the agency were exempted from evacuation before the launch of Zarb-i-Azb on June 15.
> The authorities issued evacuation notices to the people of Shawal a few days ago. They have been asked to move to Bannu.
> According to officials, the political administration asked about 4,000 families of Eidek, some seven kilometres west of Mirali, to vacate their homes after Saturday. The notices triggered resentment among the residents of the area and they refused to follow the orders.
> 
> The military operation has already forced over 52,000 families in Miramshah and Mirali to move to Bannu. Initially, over 92,000 families were registered as IDPs but their number has been reduced after verification by the National Database and Registration Authority.
> The army has claimed that Mirali, Miramshah and adjacent villages have been cleared of militants. Over 500 local and foreign terrorists were killed. Air Force planes have been attacking militant hideouts in Shawal, where hundreds of local and foreign terrorists are reported to have moved in after the operation was launched in Miramshah.
> An official in the office of Bannu’s deputy commissioner said evacuation of civilians from the mountainous Shawal area, near the Afghan border, would start on Friday. They will arrive at the Sidgai checkpost in Frontier Region Bannu for registration – mandatory for receiving cash and food assistance.
> The Fata Disaster Management Authority (FDMA) has deputed staff at the checkpost where about 4,000 families are expected to come from Eidek. An FDMA official said that arrangements had been made at the checkpost, including registration of IDPs, provision of cooked food, water and distribution of SIM cards. “We are prepared to tackle the new influx,” he added.
> According to sources, the political authorities had issued notices to the residents of Eidek on Wednesday night, asking them to pack up their belongings. The residents accused the government of backing out of its commitment. A jirga of elders will be held on Friday to decide whether or not to leave homes.
> An elder, Maulvi Mohammad Alam, told Dawn that before the operation Peshawar Corps Commander Lt Gen Khalid Rabbani and the General Officer Commanding had assured them that they would not be evacuated.
> The notices caused panic among the residents, he said. “This decision is not acceptable to the people and they will not vacate their homes.”
> Maulvi Alam accused the authorities of violating the agreement under which the people had assured the corps commander that they will protect the area.
> There was no justification for evacuation, he said, adding that the government had allowed transportation of rations and other basic commodities to the residents of Eidek and two convoys carrying food were recently sent to the village.
> _Published in Dawn, August 8th, 2014_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Hyperion said:


> It requires even further widening!



Elaborate more pls.


----------



## Hyperion

Lala, in settled areas there are known type-B Taliban bastiz and colonies in various cities, towns and districts (I'll explain Type-B in PM)...... in summary they were being utilized under divide and rule, which eventually need to be taken care of. Which I think isn't that far-off. Now the question is, will/can we disarm them peacefully, which I feel as if isn't going to happen, so in all probability will need some sort of mini-operation-zarb-e-azb. I have come across many of these guns for hire, who aren't exactly very upright citizens. 

The scale of this problem is huge. I am talking about more arseholes than we have come across in NWA. So what's going to happen? Will they be swept under the rug?



Aeronaut said:


> Elaborate more pls.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## imran_punjabi

Zarb-e-Azb may conclude this month


----------



## American Pakistani



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rajput_Pakistani

As per News Channel sources quoting inside info about today's concluding National Security Conference.
Participants were shown videos of dead TTP's terrorists as well as names were given of arrested Commanders.
What if some of these videos leaked outside, i wonder what will be the reaction of those posters then, who want to see proves of TTP taking hammering?


----------



## senses

I want to see the video which prevaiz rasheed was referring to in Capital talk,it was about Army backing out from the operation on last min as they thought it may lead to human right violation.


----------



## thrilainmanila

Rajput_Pakistani said:


> As per News Channel sources quoting inside info about today's concluding National Security Conference.
> Participants were shown videos of dead TTP's terrorists as well as names were given of arrested Commanders.
> What if some of these videos leaked outside, i wonder what will be the reaction of those posters then, who want to see proves of TTP taking hammering?


I'll welcome it. i think the operation has been effective there aren't that many suicide attacks since the security in major towns as cities has been stepped up. but the senior leadership has escaped and will regroup so the problem is still there.


----------



## Informant

razgriz19 said:


> If you look closely on top, you will see another bomb is on its way





Informant said:


> Not really. First it would be next to impossible to catch a JDAM GPU at it's speed. Second two guided munitions that close? Overkill. Most probably something that blew up.



@razgriz19 I believe i were wrong and you were right, it is another JDAM. I got an HQ pic of it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pakdefender

TTP madarchods are now hiding among the IDPs and some have run off to afghanistan , their main adobes in NWA have all been destroyed.


----------



## Informant

thrilainmanila said:


> I'll welcome it. i think the operation has been effective there aren't that many suicide attacks since the security in major towns as cities has been stepped up. but the senior leadership has escaped and will regroup so the problem is still there.



Area denial was the main objective. Insurgency does not disappear with operations. It is a long drawn out war, the state is in no mood to retire. So something has to give. When the main supply base within Pakistan evaporates then crossing over from Afgan with truck loads of explosives becomes impossible. Now this will result in cross border attacks, get something lose something. 

Do not expect this op to be finish terrorism. The main aim is to cripple their supply within Pakistani territory.


----------



## Sinnerman108

FunkyGen said:


> OH MY GOD.... Pak Army has been defeated and our crucial intelligence lost, what will we do now?
> Easy...... spend a few thousand to replace....



Now Taliban will retrieve and decode the data and make another UAV in a week's time.

in 3 days they will reveal a mockup with tapes and glue !



Informant said:


> Area denial was the main objective. Insurgency does not disappear with operations. It is a long drawn out war, the state is in no mood to retire. So something has to give. When the main supply base within Pakistan evaporates then crossing over from Afgan with truck loads of explosives becomes impossible. Now this will result in cross border attacks, get something lose something.
> 
> Do not expect this op to be finish terrorism. The main aim is to cripple their supply within Pakistani territory.



So long as diesel fazlu lives .. or molvis for that matter, 
terrorism will not finish.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Informant

salman108 said:


> Now Taliban will retrieve and decode the data and make another UAV in a week's time.
> 
> in 3 days they will reveal a mockup with tapes and glue !



Cheeky 



> So long as diesel fazlu lives .. or molvis for that matter,
> terrorism will not finish.



True, these maulvis are the bane to our society's progress. God knows what we did to deserve these hypocrites. Fazlu is under threats these days.


----------



## fatman17

*North Waziristan Offensive*

On August 11, Chief of Army Staff General Raheel Sharif briefed a Pakistan Army Corps Commanders Conference on the progress of Operation Zarb-e-Azb at General Headquarters in Rawalpindi. Sharif said that the operation has been a success so far, but emphasized the need to consolidate the operation’s gains and back up those gains with concerted long-term counter-terrorism efforts in North Waziristan.[9]
Dawn reported on August 10 that many Internally Displaced People (IDPs) are split on the topic of repatriation. Part of a group of Utmanzai tribe elders met with local government officials about traveling back home to North Waziristan. The remainder of the group maintained that IDPs should wait until the government ensures long-term peace in North Waziristan before returning.[10]
On August 9, Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif convened a national security conference in Islamabad to discuss the ongoing operation in North Waziristan. The conference brought together National Assembly party leaders and top military commanders to engineer a long-term strategy to counter militancy. According to political sources, the conference forged a “rare consensus” among political leaders for Operation Zarb-e-Azb and for military action against militants. During the conference, both Prime Minister Sharif and Chief of Army Staff General Raheel Sharif asserted that the Pakistani government invoked Article 245 at the military’s request to prevent militant reprisals following Operation Zarb-e-Azb, not to repress upcoming PTI and PAT protests. Prime Minister Sharif also said that the government has developed a “comprehensive” plan for the resettlement of IDPs from North Waziristan. PTI chief Imran Khan did not attend the conference.[11]
On August 8, residents of Eidiak, North Waziristan Agency refused to leave despite impending military operations in the area. This announcement came two days after the administration told residents of Eidek, Razmak, Spinwam, Shewa and Shawal to evacuate and relocate to neighboring Bannu district. The decision to remain was not unanimous and the Eidiak people said they will remain in dialogue with the administration.[12]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarrar

People who have refused to leave their areas are making a huge mistake, they will be caught in cross fire & only Pakistan will suffer the side effects later.

I believe the reason why ganja called in this meeting was because may be he wanted to see the moods of 3 Generals & of course by imposing in different articles, the Govt. is only trying to save themselves & PA can see that.


----------



## dil_dil

This thread is dead now thanks to long marches, any new updates?


----------



## SMC

So between drone attacks and PAF/PA, there have been roughly 700 terrorists dispatched to hell I presume? I was hoping for at least 2,000. Now I have to lower that down to 1,000 by the time this operation ends. 

Any updates on recent activity?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Menace2Society



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

SMC said:


> So between drone attacks and PAF/PA, there have been roughly 700 terrorists dispatched to hell I presume? I was hoping for at least 2,000. Now I have to lower that down to 1,000 by the time this operation ends.
> 
> Any updates on recent activity?



No Ground operation in Spinwam,Shawal,Boya and degaan yet.

I am more like expecting upto 1500 Talibs sent to hell by the time operation ends

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## karakoram

Any good news regarding sending terrorists to hell p


----------



## SMC

farhan_9909 said:


> No Ground operation in Spinwam,Shawal,Boya and degaan yet.
> 
> I am more like expecting upto 1500 Talibs sent to hell by the time operation ends


Likely not too many of the vermin are left in NWA. But we'll see.


----------



## VelocuR

*Editorial: The forgotten war*
By Editorial 
Updated 19 minutes ago







For long, years even, a military operation in North Waziristan Agency against militants was considered essential if the country were to ever seriously start down the long road to defeating the militant threat.
*
Now, with the military’s Operation Zarb-i-Azb under way for over a month and a half, the battle that was billed as a major turning point in the country’s security outlook has nearly vanished from the national conversation. *

Neither is there much news from the battle zone — at least in terms of independently and credibly verifiable news — nor, tragically, does there seem to be much interest in political and media circles at the moment to give more than a passing mention to events in North Waziristan and the repercussions beyond.

In part, this is surely because of the spectacle unfolding on TV screens across the country — a so-called long march to Islamabad by the PTI in a bid to perhaps topple the government.
*
Yet, current events do not fully explain why Operation Zarb-i-Azb has quickly become the forgotten war. Part of the problem is surely the mixed — often outright — confused stances that many mainstream political parties have on the issue of militancy. *

The PTI having long argued that dialogue was the only option has perhaps chosen not to keep advocating its long-stated position quite so vehemently now that the military has come out openly and fiercely in support of the operation the PTI was politically opposed to.

The PML-N government having long argued that dialogue was the preferred option appears unhappy that its pursuit of the latter was cut short and is unwilling to take any real ownership of a war that it did not want.

Meanwhile, parties such as the PPP and ANP, which supported a military operation, have been undone by also simultaneously supporting the dialogue option when pursued by the PML-N.

*What all of that adds up to is a deafening political silence on North Waziristan. The media, distracted by potentially seismic events in the epicentre of politics, has been unable to sustain any critical interest in North Waziristan, allowing military PR to dominate the narrative on the operation. *

*Unhappily, even the initial media focus on the humanitarian crisis that is an estimated one million IDPs has now dissipated and there is little light shed on the continuing struggles of a displaced population that is key to the question of whether or not militancy will return and flourish in the tribal areas. *

*Worryingly, even the military has chosen to shed less and less light on events in the tribal agency thereby leaving the media and the public in the dark about the actual situation. Bland pronouncements of progress being made, events unfolding according to plan and the military remaining on track to victory do not make for meaningful analyses. *

The record is one of mixed results with no real exit strategy. Is North Waziristan shaping up to be the same?

_Published in Dawn, August 15th, 2014_

_Editorial: The forgotten war - Pakistan - DAWN.COM_



Editorial: The forgotten war - Pakistan - DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

*North Waziristan Offensive*

During the Independence Day festivities Chief of the Army Staff General Raheel Sharif said that the army is trying to complete the ongoing North Waziristan offensive soon.[6]
On August 14, unidentified militants shot rockets into a Miram Shah security forces camp. No one was harmed in the attack.[7]
*Militancy*

On August 14, a remote-controlled roadside IED hit a security forces vehicle in the Hazar Ganji area of Quetta. The explosion destroyed the vehicle, killed one Foreign Corps personnel and injured another.[8]
On August 14, suspected militants attacked and injured two security personnel in Matta sub-district of Swat district.[9]
On August 14, suspected militants attacked two security checkpoints in the Isakhel area in the Mohmand tribal region near the AF-Pak border. Security forces retaliated killing two of the suspected militants.[10] 
On August 13, unknown assailants fired a mortar shell into the house of the chief of an anti-Taliban militia in the Akkakhel area, Bara sub-district of Khyber Agency. The attack injured 15 members of the family.[11]



VelocuR said:


> *Editorial: The forgotten war*
> By Editorial
> Updated 19 minutes ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For long, years even, a military operation in North Waziristan Agency against militants was considered essential if the country were to ever seriously start down the long road to defeating the militant threat.
> *Now, with the military’s Operation Zarb-i-Azb under way for over a month and a half, the battle that was billed as a major turning point in the country’s security outlook has nearly vanished from the national conversation. *
> 
> Neither is there much news from the battle zone — at least in terms of independently and credibly verifiable news — nor, tragically, does there seem to be much interest in political and media circles at the moment to give more than a passing mention to events in North Waziristan and the repercussions beyond.
> 
> In part, this is surely because of the spectacle unfolding on TV screens across the country — a so-called long march to Islamabad by the PTI in a bid to perhaps topple the government.
> *Yet, current events do not fully explain why Operation Zarb-i-Azb has quickly become the forgotten war. Part of the problem is surely the mixed — often outright — confused stances that many mainstream political parties have on the issue of militancy. *
> 
> The PTI having long argued that dialogue was the only option has perhaps chosen not to keep advocating its long-stated position quite so vehemently now that the military has come out openly and fiercely in support of the operation the PTI was politically opposed to.
> 
> The PML-N government having long argued that dialogue was the preferred option appears unhappy that its pursuit of the latter was cut short and is unwilling to take any real ownership of a war that it did not want.
> 
> Meanwhile, parties such as the PPP and ANP, which supported a military operation, have been undone by also simultaneously supporting the dialogue option when pursued by the PML-N.
> 
> *What all of that adds up to is a deafening political silence on North Waziristan. The media, distracted by potentially seismic events in the epicentre of politics, has been unable to sustain any critical interest in North Waziristan, allowing military PR to dominate the narrative on the operation. *
> 
> *Unhappily, even the initial media focus on the humanitarian crisis that is an estimated one million IDPs has now dissipated and there is little light shed on the continuing struggles of a displaced population that is key to the question of whether or not militancy will return and flourish in the tribal areas. *
> 
> *Worryingly, even the military has chosen to shed less and less light on events in the tribal agency thereby leaving the media and the public in the dark about the actual situation. Bland pronouncements of progress being made, events unfolding according to plan and the military remaining on track to victory do not make for meaningful analyses. *
> 
> The record is one of mixed results with no real exit strategy. Is North Waziristan shaping up to be the same?
> 
> _Published in Dawn, August 15th, 2014_
> 
> _Editorial: The forgotten war - Pakistan - DAWN.COM_
> 
> 
> 
> Editorial: The forgotten war - Pakistan - DAWN.COM


 
yes the west is busy trying to hide its failures in the ME and Iraq

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

TTP Attack on Airbases

•On the night of August 14, suspected Tehrik-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) militants armed with automatic weapons, grenades, and suicide vests attacked the Pakistan Air Force’s Samungli and Khalid airbases in Quetta. Pakistani security forces including Anti-Terrorism Force (ATF) and Frontier Corps (FC) personnel successfully repelled the attack, killed 12 militants and prevented the militants from breaching the perimeter of either base. Eleven security forces personnel were injured in the attacks. The “Fidaeen-i-Islam” TTP faction led by commander Ghalib Mehsud and a South Waziristan faction of the TTP led by Azam Tariq both claimed responsibility for the attack, calling the attack a response to the military operation in North Waziristan. Lieutenant General Nasir Janjua, Quetta’s top army commander, said that militants first attacked Samungli airbase before attacking Khalid airbase, attacking in two separate groups of six. Army and government officials supposedly received information about a possible attack from civilians in the area before the attacks occurred, allowing a team of police, Balochistan Levies, Balochistan Constabulary, FC and Pakistan Army personnel to quickly respond to the attacks. An unnamed military spokesman said that both airbases reopened on August 15.[6]

TTP Commander Steps Down

•According to anonymous sources quoted in press reports on August 15, Maulvi Halim Khan has replaced Hafiz Gul Bahadur as the main militant commander and chief of the Taliban in North Waziristan. The decision was supposedly taken during a recent meeting of the North Waziristan Taliban’s Shura, which maintains links to the TTP and the Afghan Taliban. Maulvi Halim Khan reportedly had cordial relations with the government prior to the launch of Operation Zarb-e-Azb in North Waziristan.[8]

Militancy

•On August 14, unidentified gunmen fired on and killed a guard in the Kharirai area of Matta sub-district, Swat. In a separate incident, unidentified gunmen fired on and injured two security forces personnel as they were conducting a search operation in the Nazarabad area of Matta sub-district, Swat.[10]

•On August 14, unidentified gunmen kidnapped eleven civilians traveling to the Samana area of Hangu to celebrate Independence Day near Hangu’s Anjeer village area. Kidnappers released the driver but are still holding ten hostages.[11]

•On August 15, security forces personnel killed four suspected militants when they fired on an explosives-laden vehicle as it approached their base in the Fort Slope area of Bara, Khyber Agency. The militants reportedly belonged to the Gangriz group of the TTP.[12]

•On August 14, unidentified gunmen planted an IED that detonated near a passing FC vehicle, killing one FC official and injuring two in Quetta’s Hazar Ganji area.[13]

North Waziristan IDPs

•On August 14, dozens of internally displaced persons (IDPs) from North Waziristan protested outside of the Peshawar Press Club, hoping to pressure the government to let them return to their homes.[14]

Anti-Terror Naval Force

•On August 14, the Pakistan Navy assumed command of the counter-terrorism coalition naval force, Combined Task Force-150 (CTF-150), from the United Kingdom’s Royal Navy at the U.S. Naval Forces Central Command Headquarters in Bahrain. The CTF-150 works to counter terrorist operations and movements in the Red Sea, Gulf of Aden, Indian Ocean, and Gulf of Oman.[15]

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Metanoia

*Terrorists on the run after Zarb-i-Azb operation, says COAS*

*RAWALPINDI: Chief of Army Staff General Raheel Sharif while appreciating the bravery of security forces personnel, who foiled an attack on Pakistan Air Force and Army Aviation Base in Quetta, has said that after operation Zarb-i-Azb, terrorists are on the run and making desperate attempts to cause damage to Pakistan.*

In a statement issued by the Inter Services Public relations (ISPR), he said terrorists' attempts would not bear fruit and and they will not find any space to hide in the country and added that "With the backing of the entire nation, we will Inshallah eliminate the scourge of terrorism from our soil forever."

COAS said that security forces should continue to remain vigilant and respond promptly as they did in Quetta to defeat nefarious designs of the terrorists.

An ISPR spokesperson giving details of the attack on PAF Base Samungli and Army's Kahlid Aviation Base Quetta, said that "the terrorists attempts to enter both bases were successfully foiled by a prompt action by an integrated security force of Army, PAF, FC and Police at both bases killing 11 terrorists."

He added that three suspected terrorsits had also been apprehended.

Giving further details he also said that five Terrorists were killed outside PAF Base Smungli and three were apprehended whereas six Terrorists were killed outside Khalid Army Aviation Base Quetta.

All PAF and Army Aviation assets remained safe, the spokesman added.

Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal Tahir Rafique Butt, has said Pakistan is in a state of war, that too against a hidden enemy.

In a statement issued by a PAF spokesman from air headquarters in Islamabad, the air chief while referring to attack on PAF base Samungli said "These cowardly attacks cannot weaken our resolve to defend our motherland."

“All ranks and file of Pakistan Air Force are focused towards the ongoing operation Zarb-i-Azb and are determined to defend every inch of its Air Bases and infrastructure," Air Chief Butt said.

The spokesman said that the air chief also visited PAF Base Samungli, today where security forces had successfully eliminated the terrorists in an operation last night.

He was briefed about the sequence of operations against the miscreants by Air Commodore Salman Ahsan Bukhari, Base Commander PAF Base Samungli.

The Air Chief while interacting with officers and security officials who directly participated in this operation, commended their courage, valour and spirit to sacrifice for the defence of vital national assets and installations.

"The terrorists were heavily equipped with rockets, hand grenades, petrol bombs, automatic rifles and carried edibles", an air force spokesman said.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif on Friday also condemned the attack at PAF's Samungli and Khalid airbases in Quetta.

The Prime Minister praised the bravery and courage of the security officials in successfully thwarting the attack.

He prayed for the departed souls of the security officials and condoled with the family members of those security officials, who laid down their lives while defending the bases.
_____________________________________________

*Why is there humidity in the forum's atmosphere?

I guess due to all the terrorists and their sympathizers getting their eyes....moist and teary.*


----------



## PunjabLion

fatman17 said:


> and a South Waziristan faction of the TTP led by Azam Tariq both claimed responsibility for the attack, calling the attack a response to the military operation in North Waziristan



that's astonishing
wasn't azam tariq the same spokesperson who announced separation of his group from ttp and mullah fazal ullah?
citing the reason that fazal ulah is playing in foreign hands and he doesn't recognize pak constitution while we do??

there was a general perception that khalid sajna and azam tariq group are willing to talk with govt and are not fighting against pak forces any more and this operation is against fazal ullah and sheharyar mehsud group only

now what??? this statement show that azam tariq n sajna group may have reconcile their differences with fazal ullah group that could only be the reason y they r still fighting 

if this is true what i assumed.....that means ttp regained their strength and will continue to be a nightmare for Pakistan..the only reason why they lost their significance is just because they lost their unity


----------



## Guerrero

Long live Pakistan


----------



## Jango

Mubashar Luqman says suspected strikes against high value TTP targets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Informant

Fulcrum15 said:


> Mubashar Luqman says suspected strikes against high value TTP targets.



Elaborate please.


----------



## Jango

Informant said:


> Elaborate please.



Yar he said PAF did strikes against Fazlullah and some other leaders...intel is now assessing the veracity of those claims that he was indeed there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

Fulcrum15 said:


> Yar he said PAF did strikes against Fazlullah and some other leaders...intel is now assessing the veracity of those claims that he was indeed there.


this must have been done after getting some solid intelligence about the hideout - as I have authentic info that everyhide that we knew about, was strike right in the beginning, and these targets were verified from multiple sources ---
we did not want to carryout a strike over civilians, plus each bomb costs hell allot ---- 
lets see what comes out -- hope we killed the mofo, but i have my doubts

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Informant

balixd said:


> this must have been done after getting some solid intelligence about the hideout - as I have authentic info that everyhide that we knew about, was strike right in the beginning, and these targets were verified from multiple sources ---
> we did not want to carryout a strike over civilians, plus each bomb costs hell allot ----
> lets see what comes out -- hope we killed the mofo, but i have my doubts



These Fazlullah type have strong survivability skills. Roaches really. Lets hope though, fingers crossed.


----------



## Amaa'n

Informant said:


> These Fazlullah type have strong survivability skills. Roaches really. Lets hope though, fingers crossed.


#mullahradio when most of them ran back into their rat holes in Afghanistan - i don't see the point of him - the Ameer coming back - but as they have said he was with Gul Bahadur - who had been replaced by new leader recently - just few days ago - that is what ringing bells in my ears --- lets wait and watch


----------



## Informant

balixd said:


> #mullahradio when most of them ran back into their rat holes in Afghanistan - i don't see the point of him - the Ameer coming back - but as they have said he was with Gul Bahadur - who had been replaced by new leader recently - just few days ago - that is what ringing bells in my ears --- lets wait and watch



Hopefully something pleasant.


----------



## senses

Some thing to joy about ?


----------



## SMC

I thought Fazlullah was in Afghanistan?


----------



## Secur

Gunship helicopters pound militant hideouts in North Waziristan, 30 terrorists dead. - ISPR


----------



## Sugarcane

*August 19,3:22pm*

Thirty militants have been killed in shelling by gunship helicopters in North Waziristan, _Express News_ reported quoting the ISPR.

Further, nine vehicles and several motorcycles of militants were also destroyed during the shelling.

*…………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………….*

*August 19, 11:18am*

Eighteen terrorists have been killed in air strikes in Khyber Agency, North Waziristan, _Express News_ reported quoting ISPR.

Further, seven militant hideouts were also destroyed.


----------



## SMC

We're into 700 territory with the number of vermins killed since the operation started. ~670 by PA and ~70 by by drones. Still hoping to reach 1500 or so, down from my initial hope of 2000.


----------



## fatman17

Mujjahideen yesterday, Taliban today.





Haqqanis at the white-house.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Looking for Rats....


----------



## Berut

fatman17 said:


> View attachment 44481
> 
> Mujjahideen yesterday, Taliban today.
> 
> View attachment 44482
> 
> Haqqanis at the white-house.



Well all the countries are always looking for their own interest. When america wanted to topple the soviets they befriended Haqqanis and the so called mujahideens and then when they knew that there task was done they attacked afghanistan to eliminate the threat and well it back fired.
InshAllah there wont be any of those scums left after zarb-e-azb



SMC said:


> We're into 700 territory with the number of vermins killed since the operation started. ~670 by PA and ~70 by by drones. Still hoping to reach 1500 or so, down from my initial hope of 2000.


inshallah


----------



## Menace2Society

Terrorism will not end until we do operation on illegal Afghans living in the country who have links with Taliban in Afghanistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Berut

Menace2Society said:


> Terrorism will not end until we do operation on illegal Afghans living in the country who have links with Taliban in Afghanistan.


exactly SIr i mean they are mostly involved in target killings and well kidnapping and in my opinion the border to afghanistan should be sealed to stop the illegal movement of people as well as taliban.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17




----------



## Secur

fatman17 said:


> View attachment 44788



Why is the news not coming out?


----------



## syedali73

Menace2Society said:


> Terrorism will not end until we do operation on illegal Afghans living in the country who have links with Taliban in Afghanistan.


Spot on my friend. I have been saying this all along the way but it seems that many members either don't agree or not comfortable saying this openly. Terrorism has a lot to do with the Afghans illegally living in Pakistan for its them who primarily introduced drugs and lethal arms and tons of black money in this country. In order to win this war, we need to kick these thankless Afghans out of Pakistan and guard (I know sealing is not possible) the border. I even think that it wont be a bad idea to raise an entire corp, to be stationed on Pak-Afghan border, with primary responsibility to prevent any intrusion from Afghan border.

Some might argue that we don't have money to raise a corp. My answer to that is, Pakistan loses billions (not millions) of dollars each year purely due to the stupid Afghanistan Transit Trade Agreement (ATTA), which is the biggest reason behind the smuggling and a parallel economy in Pakistan. Only if we could break ourselves out of this, we would be left with money not only to raise and maintain a corp but to do many other things. I wish we never had Afghanistan as a neighbor, I wish.


----------



## PunjabLion

just saw these videos on facebook
uploaded by an ttp sympathizer

Umar Media -Malakand Division | Facebook

just wanted to confirm are they latest videos?? because i remember ttp use to write UMAT on their videos way back in 2007 2008 and 2009

but according to this page these videos of IED blasts are not only real but also latest and retaliation of zarb e azab


----------



## fatman17

*Militancy*

According to a Dawn report on August 26, some commanders of the Tehrik-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) declared the formation of a splinter group called the TTP Jamatul Ahrar, led by Maulana Qasim Khurasani. Former TTP spokesman Ehsanullah Ehsan, now the new group’s spokesman, announced that the group comprised of Talban commanders from Mohmand Agency, Charsadda, Swat, Khyber Agency, Bajaur Agency, Peshawar, and Orakzai Agency. The well-known leader of the TTP Mohmand, Omar Khalid Khurasani, is also reportedly part of the new group.[8] 
On August 26, the political administration of Khyber Agency made a list of 70 wanted militants public with the intention of urging locals to help arrest militants. The authorities also declared that those tribal elders failing to hand over suspected militants would invite strict action against their tribes under the tribal areas’ collective responsibility law.[9]
On August 26, a bomb blast at the shrine of a sufi saint in Mastung district, Balochistan injured one woman and completely destroyed the shrine.[10] 



Secur said:


> Why is the news not coming out?


 
bcuz everyone is focussed on the drama's in ISLD.


----------



## VelocuR

*Zarb-e-Azb updates: COAS meets Nawaz to discuss ongoing military operation*






File photo of COAS General Raheel Sharif shaking hands with Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif.






*August 26, 12:53pm*

Chief of Army Staff General Raheel Sharif met Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif in Islamabad to discuss the overall security situation in the country, as well as the ongoing military operation in North Waziristan, _Express News_ reported.

According to _Radio Pakistan_, they discussed the current political situation and have agreed to resolve the political crisis to safeguard national interest.

*…………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………….*

*August 19, 3:22pm*

Thirty militants have been killed in shelling by gunship helicopters in North Waziristan, _Express News_ reported quoting the ISPR.

Further, nine vehicles and several motorcycles of militants were also destroyed during the shelling.

*…………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………….*

*August 19, 11:18am*

Eighteen terrorists have been killed in air strikes in Khyber Agency and North Waziristan, _Express News_ reported quoting ISPR.

Further, seven militant hideouts were also destroyed.

*…………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………….*

*August 18, 10:45pm*

The Ministry of Finance on Monday ordered the Accountant General Pakistan Revenue (AGPR) to release Rs8 billion to the Ministry of Defence for operation Zarb-e-Azb.

Read the full story _here_.

Zarb-e-Azb updates: COAS meets Nawaz to discuss ongoing military operation – The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

*Militancy*

On August 28, militants detonated an, Improvised Explosive Device (IED) injuring four security officials along the Pak-Afghan border in Baizai, Mohmand Agency. Jamatul Ahrar, a Tehrik-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) splinter group, claimed responsibility for the attack via twitter.[8]
On August 29, Chief of Army Staff Gen. Raheel Sharif attended the joint military exercise, Warrior-2014, between China and Pakistan in Cherat, Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa. The Inter-Services Public Relations stated that the joint exercise was focused on the counterterror training of Pakistani and Chinese special operations forces.[9]
On August 28, militants killed three civilians including two journalists from the Online News Agency in an attack in Quetta, Balochistan.[10]
On August 28, security forces recovered kidnapped Vice Chancellor of Islamia College University Peshawar Ajmal Khan in North Waziristan. Ajmal Khan was kidnapped on September 8, 2010.[11]


----------



## Muhammad Hammad Munir

AMEEN may ALLAH will give us a good news after this operation will be done


----------



## fatman17

*Army says 910 “terrorists”, 82 soldiers killed in North Waziristan *
By Dawn.com





File photo
ISLAMABAD: A statement issued by the military on Wednesday put the official number of “terrorists” killed in Operation Zarb-i-Azb at 910 and added that 82 Pakistani soldiers had also lost their lives during the North Waziristan offensive.
The death tolls and their breakdowns could not be independently verified as journalists have limited access to the restive tribal region.
The statement issued by the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) added that 27 explosives and arms making factories have also been destroyed and the operation in North Waziristan was on track and going according to plan.
The army says it has taken over complete control of major towns of Miramshah, Mirali, Dattakhel, Boya and Degan, which were previously considered militant strongholds.
The statement said the 88-kilometre-long Khajuri-Mirali-Miranshah-Dattakhel road and the Ghariom-Jhallar road have been cleared.
"Huge caches of arms and ammunition, communication equipment, and other logistics facilities used by terrorists have been destroyed; uprooting their ability to attack as a coherent force," the ISPR said.
"A total of 2,274 intelligence-led coordinated operations across the country have been carried out to avert any blowback of the operation and 42 terrorists have been killed and 114 hardcore terrorists detained in these operations." It further said that since the start of the operation 82 Pakistani soldiers have lost their lives and 269 were injured.
The ISPR said relief operations for those “temporarily dislocated” due to Zarb-i-Azb were continuing, adding that so far 19,376 tonnes of rations had been distributed among 97,570 displaced families at six relief delivery points in Bannu, Dera Ismail khan and Tank.
Military operation Zarb-i-Azb was launched on June 15 following a brazen militant attack on Karachi's international airport and the failure of peace talks between the government and Tehreek-i-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) negotiators.
Nearly a million people have fled the offensive in North Waziristan and taken shelter at camps for the displaced.


----------



## fatman17

*Press Release
Rawalpindi - September 3 2014*

*Update Op Zarb-e-Azb
(03 Sep 2014)*

Operation Zarb –e- Azb is progressing as per plan. Since start of the operation 910 x Terrorists have been killed

88 x KM long Road, Khajuri-Mirali-Miranshah-Dattakhel and Road Ghariom-Jhallar have been cleared. So far security forces have cleared major towns of Miranshah, Mirali, Datta Khel, Boya and Degan, which were considered strong holds of terrorists.

As many as 27 x IEDs Factories, 1x Rocket and 1 x Ammunition factory have been recovered and destroyed.

Huge cache of arms and ammunition, communication equipment, and other logistics facilities, used by Terrorists have been destroyed uprooting their ability to attack as a coherent force. 2274 x Intelligence led coordinated counter terrorism operations across the country have been carried out throughout the country to forestall any blow back of operation. 42 x Terrorists have been killed and apprehanded 114 hardcore terrorists in these Operations.

Since start of operation 82 x soldiers have embraced Shahadat in entire country while fighting against terrorism while 269 x are injured. The details of 82 shaheed soldiers include, 42 in North Waziristan Agency, 23 in rest of FATA other than North Waziristan Agency and 17 x in remaining parts of the country including Balochistan and Karachi.

Meanwhile relief operation for Temporarily Dislocated people (TDPs) of North Waziristan Agency, continues to help our brethren from North Waziristan with full zest and zeal

19376 x Tons rations have been distributed among 97570 x TDPs families at 6 x relief delivery points so far at Bannu,DI khan and Tank.

113209 x patients including 32979 x female have been treated at field medical hospital established by Army medical Corps at Khalifa Gul Nawaz hospital Bannu.

32226 x cattle have been treated so far where as 73338 x cattle and 129141 x poultry vaccinated up till now.






PAK FAUJ ZINDABAD


----------



## PunjabLion

why media now is not giving any coverage to this?


----------



## fatman17

*Militancy*

In a press release on September 3, the Inter Services Public Relations (ISPR) stated that the Pakistani military has killed at least 910 suspected militants for the loss of 82 soldiers killed and 269 soldiers wounded since the offensive in North Waziristan began in June. It also reported that the military has cleared the towns of Miram Shah, Mir Ali, Datta Khel, Boya, and Degan. It also claims to have cleared an 88 kilometer-long stretch of road connecting Khajori, Mir Ali, Miram Shah, and Datta Khel and a road between Ghariam and Jhallar in North Waziristan. Twenty-seven Improvised Explosive Device (IED) factories and a rocket and an ammunition factory belonging to militants were destroyed as well. According to press reports, about 800,000 people have been displaced from North Waziristan since June.[9]
According to a report in the Express Tribune on September 3, pamphlets were distributed and graffiti messages scrawled on walls in support of the Islamic State of Iraq and Syria (ISIS)in Peshawar and border provinces in Afghanistan. According to press reports, ISIS distributed pamphlets titled “Fatah” in Pashto and Dari languages making an appeal to the local population to support its struggle for an Islamic Caliphate.[10]
On September 3, IED attack by unknown assailants along the Shahrah-e-Faisal in Karachi injured 3 policemen.[11]
On September 3, Indian soldiers killed 3 suspected militants in Hanjan, Kashmir.[12]
*Cyber Attacks*

On September 3, hackers called “Anonymous Op Pakistan” hacked and defaced webpages of the Pakistan Muslim League-Nawaz (PML-N) and Pakistan Television. They also leaked personal information regarding employees from the Faisalabad Police Department’s website including personnel usernames, passwords, and email addresses from the army’s and other government websites. The cyber-attacks are allegedly in retaliation to the Pakistani Army’s ongoing offensive in North Waziristan.[15]



PunjabLion said:


> why media now is not giving any coverage to this?


 
media is not allowed in the battle zone so they can only report what army tells them through ISPR.


----------



## Muhammad Hammad Munir

Zarb-e-Azb:At Shahbaz Top,the most dominating feature around Mir Ali, overlooking the main Road,cleared of terrorists 

Posted on twitter by General AsimBajwaISPR


----------



## Chak Bamu

PunjabLion said:


> why media now is not giving any coverage to this?



Dharna Operation is more important for some people.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Not directly related to Zarb-e-Azb - but still relevant:

*azazsyed* ‏@AzazSyed 
Nadeem Abas Intiqami TTP Pindi amir and key player of GHQ attack in 2010 ,killed . Internal rift


----------



## metalfalcon

This Market known as Adam khor Market ( Adam Khor Bazar ) in this market Taliban used to Shaheed Army soldiers and use to hang there bodies but on that day this land was under army boots. there was a myth that no one can enter in Meeran Shah with out TTPs permission but Allah Taala made us to teach them a lesson which they will not be able to forget through out there lives... Long Live Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## metalfalcon

Guarding the Parliament 

Style Level: 111 Brigade

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## metalfalcon

Salute to Soldiers of Zarb-e-AZB

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

metalfalcon said:


> This Market known as Adam khor Market ( Adam Khor Bazar ) in this market Taliban used to Shaheed Army soldiers and use to hang there bodies but on that day this land was under army boots. there was a myth that no one can enter in Meeran Shah with out TTPs permission but Allah Taala made us to teach them a lesson which they will not be able to forget through out there lives... Long Live Pakistan.
> 
> View attachment 46885



2 soldier from right Capt Akash Rabbani was martyred ... He was a frnd of @Umair Nawaz. Fellow PDF member.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## metalfalcon

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> 2 soldier from right Capt Akash Rabbani was martyred ... He was a frnd of @Umair Nawaz. Fellow PDF member.



Salute to all the Fallen Soldiers of PAKISTAN ARMY.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Huda

I see you standing among them all
Standing so strong ,proud and tall
The world looks at you, but does not see
Everything you sacrifice to keep us free

I'm here to say, to let you know
That you are loved, even if it doesn't show
You fight for our hopes,dreams,and liberty
You fight for our freedom...... A hero to be

We want you to know, your never alone
For we are waiting, for you to come home
But the hardest thing for a person to be
Is you.. A SOLDIER, fighting
To keep us free

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bratva

Shortly after the TTP expelled Khorasani, Jamaat-ul-Ahrar spokesperson Ehsan said his group has expelled Fazalullah and the people around him.

Ehsan, who has previously served as a spokesperson to Khorasani, issued a long charge-sheet against the TTP leadership, accusing them of serving “their personal interests.”

“It was lack of leadership quality that TTP had been involved in bloody clashes that has taken lives of known Mujahideen. The leadership had no policy to deal with this situation,” Ehsan said in a statement.

He disclosed nearly 200 Taliban from Mehsud tribe have lost lives as the result of internal fighting. He also said the Taliban had killed the TTP Rawalpindi chief Commander Nadeem Abbas alias Enteqami but his killers have not yet been tried in their Islamic court.

“It is still a mystery as to who has killed the members of central council Asmatullah Shaheen Bitani and Tairq Afridi,” he asked.

Despite their internal rift both groups however declared their allegiance to Afghan Taliban chief Mullah Muhammad Omar, and accepted him as their supreme leader.

Pakistani Taliban have always considered Mullah Omar as their leader; however, the Afghan Taliban never formally owned them despite their strong links.

*Afghan Taliban refuse to comment on Zawahiri’s video*

A day after al Qaeda Ayman al-Zawahiri’s new video message of forming a new branch in the Indian subcontinent, the Afghan Taliban declined to offer comment.

When asked about these developments, the Afghan Taliban distanced themselves. “We do not want to comment,” was a brief response of Afghan Taliban spokesperson Zabihullah Mujahid, when _The Express Tribune_ sought his comments on Zawahiri’s remarks.

Deepening split: TTP expels splinter group chief – The Express Tribune


----------



## fwc

Pak army on fire


----------



## Areesh

> He disclosed nearly 200 Taliban from Mehsud tribe have lost lives as the result of internal fighting. He also said the Taliban had killed the TTP Rawalpindi chief Commander Nadeem Abbas alias Enteqami but his killers have not yet been tried in their Islamic court.
> 
> “It is still a mystery as to who has killed the members of central council Asmatullah Shaheen Bitani and Tairq Afridi,” he asked.



Subhan Allah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## metalfalcon

These Politicians Don't Deserve such a Sincere and Professional Military.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Menace2Society



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

Military’s figures - Newspaper - DAWN.COM

*Military’s figures*
By Editorial
Updated about 13 hours ago




.— File photo



AFTER a considerable silence, the military has spoken about the ongoing operation against TTP militants in North Waziristan.

*Going by the statistics released by the army on Wednesday, it appears that a significant number of militants have been killed in Operation Zarb-i-Azb, while the terrorist infrastructure has also been neutralised.*

*The army says 910 suspected militants have been killed since the operation commenced in June while 27 ‘factories’ used to produce IEDs and other munitions have been destroyed. Over 80 troops have also died in the line of duty. The army says it has carried out over 2,200 counter terrorism operations countrywide in the wake of the action in the tribal belt*, which is why, it believes, there has been minimal backlash. Indeed, the latter observation is valid — before the operation was launched there were fears that there would be a vicious terrorist backlash against any state action deemed hostile by the militants.

*Thankfully, the only major terrorist attack witnessed since Zarb-i-Azb began was the assault on two airbases in Quetta last month. However, the operation will only be judged a success in the long term if the militant infrastructure is permanently dismantled and those with blood on their hands brought to justice.*

*Meanwhile, the banned TTP has contested the military’s claims, saying only 25 to 30 of its fighters have been killed, adding that its bomb factories had been shifted to ‘safe places’. The militants may be on the run, but a clear victory against them can only be achieved if they are put out of business altogether. For example, despite counter terrorism operations conducted in Bajaur and Swat in the past, these areas have yet to return to complete normalcy.*

In a related vein, the US military leadership has offered its own view of the operation in North Waziristan. *Senior US generals have said it is “too soon” to evaluate the action in the tribal areas. They have observed that Pakistan will have to “clear, hold and build” the territory that has been taken back from militants.*

They have a point. But what the Americans in Afghanistan and the government in Kabul can do on their part is to prevent militants on the run from taking refuge in the areas bordering Pakistan, while the latter must challenge those using its territory to fight Kabul. Most importantly, the US can help Pakistan rebuild North Waziristan in order to help bring the troubled area into the national mainstream.

_Published in Dawn, September 5th, 2014_


----------



## Counterpunch

I think majority of the terrorists have moved back into shawal valley and farther back into Afghanistan. In my opinion we have a month and a half at most if we are planning on to take Shawal and adjoining areas as the onset of winters will make it very difficult later on

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

*Militancy*

On September 5, Asmatullah Muawiya, the chief of the Tehrik-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) Punjab faction, sometimes referred to as the Punjabi Taliban, announced that the faction would abandon its operations in Pakistan and operate exclusively in Afghanistan under Afghan Taliban leader Mullah Omar. He also added that the group’s Pakistani activities would be confined to preaching Islam.[8]
On September 5, Ehsanullah Ehsan, the spokesperson for TTP Jamatul Ahrar, a recent splinter group of the TTP, welcomed head of al Qaeda, Ayman al Zawahiri’s announcement for the creation of a new branch of al Qaeda in the Indian Subcontinent.[9]
On September 4, Ehsanullah Eshan, spokesperson for TTP Jamatul Ahrar, admitted that the group had merged with Ahrarul Hind, a militant group that had previously splintered from the TTP and that was headed by the current head of TTP Jamatul Ahrar, Qasim Khurasani.[10]
On September 4, officials with the Matta Police Station arrested a militant during a raid in the Matta sub-district of Swat, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.[11]
On September 4, unidentified militants detonated an IED injuring three people in Rahimabad Colony, Peshawar.[12]
According to a September 4 report by The Frontier Post, the Vice Chancellor of Islamia College University Peshawar who was recently recovered from TTP captivity stated that the TTP also had plans to kidnap former Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa Information Minister Mian Iftikhar Hussain.[13]



Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Military’s figures - Newspaper - DAWN.COM
> 
> *Military’s figures*
> By Editorial
> Updated about 13 hours ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .— File photo
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER a considerable silence, the military has spoken about the ongoing operation against TTP militants in North Waziristan.
> 
> *Going by the statistics released by the army on Wednesday, it appears that a significant number of militants have been killed in Operation Zarb-i-Azb, while the terrorist infrastructure has also been neutralised.*
> 
> *The army says 910 suspected militants have been killed since the operation commenced in June while 27 ‘factories’ used to produce IEDs and other munitions have been destroyed. Over 80 troops have also died in the line of duty. The army says it has carried out over 2,200 counter terrorism operations countrywide in the wake of the action in the tribal belt*, which is why, it believes, there has been minimal backlash. Indeed, the latter observation is valid — before the operation was launched there were fears that there would be a vicious terrorist backlash against any state action deemed hostile by the militants.
> 
> *Thankfully, the only major terrorist attack witnessed since Zarb-i-Azb began was the assault on two airbases in Quetta last month. However, the operation will only be judged a success in the long term if the militant infrastructure is permanently dismantled and those with blood on their hands brought to justice.*
> 
> *Meanwhile, the banned TTP has contested the military’s claims, saying only 25 to 30 of its fighters have been killed, adding that its bomb factories had been shifted to ‘safe places’. The militants may be on the run, but a clear victory against them can only be achieved if they are put out of business altogether. For example, despite counter terrorism operations conducted in Bajaur and Swat in the past, these areas have yet to return to complete normalcy.*
> 
> In a related vein, the US military leadership has offered its own view of the operation in North Waziristan. *Senior US generals have said it is “too soon” to evaluate the action in the tribal areas. They have observed that Pakistan will have to “clear, hold and build” the territory that has been taken back from militants.*
> 
> They have a point. But what the Americans in Afghanistan and the government in Kabul can do on their part is to prevent militants on the run from taking refuge in the areas bordering Pakistan, while the latter must challenge those using its territory to fight Kabul. Most importantly, the US can help Pakistan rebuild North Waziristan in order to help bring the troubled area into the national mainstream.
> 
> _Published in Dawn, September 5th, 2014_


 
frankly we dont need the 'stamp of approval' from US Generals. they have failed miserably in afghanistan and iraq leaving behind fractured nations which will take years to recover or break-up into smaller nations (which was the original objective of the US) so that they can never threaten their 'darling' israel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

fatman17 said:


> frankly we dont need the 'stamp of approval' from US Generals. they have failed miserably in afghanistan and iraq leaving behind fractured nations which will take years to recover or break-up into smaller nations (which was the original objective of the US) so that they can never threaten their 'darling' israel.



But the point made by them of the Army having to “clear, hold and build” the territory captured in FATA is still a valid one.


----------



## metalfalcon

*Height of Irony. 




*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## metalfalcon

Dedicated to all the "PASHTOONS" on this Forum. This is How "PATHANS" Hate Geo (JEW) and Jang Group. ‪#‎BanGeo‬

جیو نیوز کے خلاف پاکستانیوں میں نفرت روز بروز بڑھتی جا رہی ہے اس ویڈیو میں ایک پٹهان جیو نیوز کی وجہ سے ٹی وی توڑ کر اپنے غصے کا اظہار کر رہے ہیں. آؤ پاکستانیوں جیو نیوز پر لعنت بهیج کر شئر کریں.

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=507041722765020

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

metalfalcon said:


> Dedicated to all the "PASHTOONS" on this Forum. This is How "PATHANS" Hate Geo (JEW) and Jang Group. ‪#‎BanGeo‬
> 
> جیو نیوز کے خلاف پاکستانیوں میں نفرت روز بروز بڑھتی جا رہی ہے اس ویڈیو میں ایک پٹهان جیو نیوز کی وجہ سے ٹی وی توڑ کر اپنے غصے کا اظہار کر رہے ہیں. آؤ پاکستانیوں جیو نیوز پر لعنت بهیج کر شئر کریں.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=507041722765020



A Good video but the one dropped was a different TV.Watch it closely


----------



## Indian-King

how can u tell that the fighters u r killing are not mujahideen even though it has been proved earlier as well that pak fauj works for us a orders............my stance is standing up for the innocent shuhadas


----------



## metalfalcon

farhan_9909 said:


> A Good video but the one dropped was a different TV.Watch it closely



"SAAZISH" 

Pathans are NOT Stupid, KHARAAB TV Ko Toora Hai Sahi Wala Chal Raha Hai, LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Huda

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=969484633068563

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Side-Winder

*Zarb-e-Azb: Aerial raids kill 10 terrorists, destroy arms cache

Zarb-e-Azb: Aerial raids kill 10 terrorists, destroy arms cache - thenews.com.pk

*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

According to a release by the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR), army chief Gen. Raheel Sharif visited troops in Mir Ali, North Waziristan Agency to celebrate Defense Day on September 6. He expressed his satisfaction over the ongoing Operation Zarb-e-Azb in North Waziristan and reiterated that elimination of terrorism was a national undertaking.[7] 

Militancy

On September 8, Pakistani army gunship helicopters conducted an airstrike on a compound killing 10 suspected militants in North Waziristan.[9] 
Iran’s interior minister said on September 8 that the Iranian government had arrested an unidentified number of Afghan and Pakistani nationals in border areas of Iran who were intending to travel to Iraq and Syria to join the Islamic State (IS).[10] 
As reported by Dawn on September 5, Punjabi Taliban chief Ismatullah Muawiya announced that his group would cease insurgent activity within Pakistan and focus on conducting militant operations in Afghanistan instead. Muawiya stated that his decision was due to the “deteriorating situation in the region and [the] internal situation of Pakistani jihadist movement.”[11] 
On September 7, militants killed three people, including a senior military intelligence officer, Brigadier Fazal Zahoor, and injured nine others at the Darbar Astana Fazal shrine in Sargodha, Punjab. According to The News, people at the scene believed that Zahoor was the target of the attack. A police official stated that Zahoor had received threats from the sectarian militant organization, Sipah-e-Sahaba Pakistan.[12] 
On September 7, police killed three Tehrik-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) militants in a raid in Metroville, Karachi. The militants were reportedly involved in the killing of a senior police official.[13] 
On September 6, in celebration of Defense Day, army chief Raheel Sharif visited troops stationed in Mir Ali, North Waziristan and a displaced persons camp in Bakka Khel, Bannu, Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa. Gen. Sharif stated that all of Pakistan and particularly the people of North Waziristan support the army’s offensive in that region. Sharif also stated that displaced people from North Waziristan would be allowed to return soon.[14] 
On September 7, security forces killed three militants and destroyed a vehicle full of explosives that was coming from Afghanistan in the Ahmedwal area of Noshki, Balochistan.[15] 
On September 7, anti-Taliban militias killed two militants and injured five in Akkakhel, Bara sub-district of the Khyber Agency.[16] 
On September 6, two people were injured in separate explosions in Nawagai sub district of Bajaur Agency. One person was injured by a roadside explosive device that detonated in Hilalkhel Charmang village while the other was injured by an explosion outside his house in Bar Chamarkand.[17] 
On September 6, a remote-controlled improvised explosive device (IED )detonated, injuring two to three security forces personnel near Darsamand, Hangu, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.[18] 
On September 8, militants blew up a gas pipeline in Dera Bugti, Balochistan.[19]


----------



## fatman17

use of field guns in the FATA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Pakistani Official: Waziristan Operations Close to Finished

Sep. 9, 2014 - 09:15PM | By AARON MEHTA


AA Pakistani soldiers patrol through a destroyed bazaar during a military operation against Taliban militants on July 9 in the main town of Miranshah in North Waziristan. (AAMIR QURESHI / AFP/Getty Images)Filed Under


WASHINGTON — Pakistan’s ambassador to the United States told an audience Tuesday that his country is about a month away from finishing its operations in North Waziristan.

“I am pleased to share that the operations against extremists and terrorists in North Waziristan have been a huge success,” Ambassador Jalil Abbas Jilani said. “We are absolutely confident that in the next four to five weeks we will be able to clear the entire area of all these elements, and this is something that enjoys the overwhelming support of the people of Pakistan.”

Jilani’s comments came during a celebration of Pakistan’s annual Armed Forces Day, held at that nation’s embassy in Washington, DC.

In June, Pakistan began a major military operation, dubbed Operation Zarb-e-Azb, in the North Waziristan region of its country. Located on the border with Afghanistan, North Waziristan has been a haven for insurgent activities.

Jilani went on to describe the Pakistani military as a force of good in the world, noting the role it has played in UN peacekeeping missions, anti-piracy activities and humanitarian operations. He also stressed the mutual benefits of international cooperation, particularly with the Pentagon.

“We greatly admire your support and assistance over the years,” Jilani told the crowd, which featured military representatives from multiple nations. “We all know that strong and robust bilateral defense cooperation underline enduring partnerships between nations.

“Pakistan’s cooperation with the United States over the decades fully captures this and has been a mainstay of mutual beneficial strategic partnership between the two countries.”

Speaking before Jilani, Brig Abdullah Dogar, the military attaché for the embassy, also praised his troops for their months of work, noting the military has limited the space insurgents have for “their nefarious deeds.”■

Email: amehta@defensenews.com.


----------



## fatman17

Militancy

On September 7, al Qaeda in the Arabian Peninsula (AQAP) released a statement on Twitter praising the establishment of al Qaeda in the Indian Subcontinent (AQIS). AQAP said that AQIS is the “vanguard of those who defend our Muslim people in that bleeding battlefield in the east of the lands of Islam.” The statement offered special congratulations to the group’s fighters as well as al Qaeda chief, Ayman al Zawahiri and new AQIS chief, Asim Umar.[1]

According to a spokesman for the Inter Service Public Relations (IPSR) on September 9, six suspected militants were killed in clash with military forces during the ongoing Operation Zarb-e-Azb in Datta Khel, North Waziristan. A civilian logistics staff member was also killed.[2]

According to a statement by a Pakistan Navy spokesperson on September 8, one sailor and two insurgents were killed in a militant attack on the Naval dockyard in Karachi on September 6. Four militants were reportedly captured alive. The Tehrik-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) claimed responsibility for the attack and alleged that the group had inside support from the naval forces.[3]

According to the Search for International Terrorist Entities (SITE) on September 8, militant sources declared that an al Qaeda leader known as Umer Talib alias Adil Salih Ahmad al Qumayshi was killed in a drone strike in North Waziristan two months ago. Umer Talib was among the most wanted terrorists in Saudi Arabia.[4]

On September 8, TTP militants bombed a government girls’ primary school in Nawagai sub-district in Khar, Bajaur agency, completely destroying the school. There were no casualties reported.[5]


----------



## Counterpunch

Datta Khel is seeing most of the action now! It means Army is largely done with Miram Shah and Mir Ali.
It will be interesting to see the militants casualties area wise! Not to our interest may be, but US will like to see the break down as the Miram Shah has been the Op-Area of Haqqanis, whereas TTP controlled Mir Ali predominantly

It is also pertinent to mention that Datta Khel borders Shawal valley where it was believed that majority of the militants will flee once the ground forces enter N.Waziristan so we might as well see a surge in air strikes in areas adjoining Datta Khel and Shawal


----------



## Side-Winder

*MIRANSHAH: Operation Zarb-e-Azb is progressing successfully in North Waziristan as 65 more terrorists have been killed in two separate actions on Wednesday, Geo News reported.*



According to Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR), 30 militants were perished in bombing in Shawwal area. Two terrorists’ hideouts were also wiped out in the area.



In another action, 35 terrorists were killed in aerial strikes in Dattakhel area. Three hideouts of terrorists have also been destroyed in the bombing. 

65 more terrorists killed in NWA air strikes: ISPR - thenews.com.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SMC

65 dispatched today, 10 yesterday. ~985 killed so far if I got my numbers right. Getting close to the magic 1000 number. Hoping to have a final tally of at least 1500.


----------



## dilpakistani

After North Wazaristan... Next stop. Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMC

^^ Karachi and South Punjab require targeted operations based on intelligence. You can't launch full scale military operations in these areas since they're densely populated.


----------



## FaujHistorian

fatman17 said:


> Pakistani Official: Waziristan Operations Close to Finished
> 
> Sep. 9, 2014 - 09:15PM | By AARON MEHTA
> 
> 
> AA Pakistani soldiers patrol through a destroyed bazaar during a military operation against Taliban militants on July 9 in the main town of Miranshah in North Waziristan. (AAMIR QURESHI / AFP/Getty Images)Filed Under
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON — Pakistan’s ambassador to the United States told an audience Tuesday that his country is about a month away from finishing its operations in North Waziristan.
> 
> “I am pleased to share that the operations against extremists and terrorists in North Waziristan have been a huge success,” Ambassador Jalil Abbas Jilani said. “We are absolutely confident that in the next four to five weeks we will be able to clear the entire area of all these elements, and this is something that enjoys the overwhelming support of the people of Pakistan.”
> 
> Jilani’s comments came during a celebration of Pakistan’s annual Armed Forces Day, held at that nation’s embassy in Washington, DC.
> 
> In June, Pakistan began a major military operation, dubbed Operation Zarb-e-Azb, in the North Waziristan region of its country. Located on the border with Afghanistan, North Waziristan has been a haven for insurgent activities.
> 
> Jilani went on to describe the Pakistani military as a force of good in the world, noting the role it has played in UN peacekeeping missions, anti-piracy activities and humanitarian operations. He also stressed the mutual benefits of international cooperation, particularly with the Pentagon.
> 
> “We greatly admire your support and assistance over the years,” Jilani told the crowd, which featured military representatives from multiple nations. “We all know that strong and robust bilateral defense cooperation underline enduring partnerships between nations.
> 
> “Pakistan’s cooperation with the United States over the decades fully captures this and has been a mainstay of mutual beneficial strategic partnership between the two countries.”
> 
> Speaking before Jilani, Brig Abdullah Dogar, the military attaché for the embassy, also praised his troops for their months of work, noting the military has limited the space insurgents have for “their nefarious deeds.”■
> 
> Email: amehta@defensenews.com.




I agree with our ambassador only for the two to three main towns. 

For the rest, a slow war will continue for at least a year if not longer.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*
















Havaldar Mustafa from the 7th Commando 'Babrum' Battalion (SSG) was martyred in a counter terrorist operation in North Waziristan during operation Zarb-e-Azb. He was leading an element of the Special Operations team to recover the infantry casualties from the combat zone. The terrorists had vowed not to allow the recovery of the Pakistan Army casualties, therefore a firefight erupted as the terrorists attacked the recovery team. Havaldar Mustafa responded to the pitched battle with courage and valor till he was martyred by a terrorist Sniper. His team mates notated the sheer bravery and high character of Havaldar Mustafa. We request our members to say a quiet prayer for him. May Allah (SWT) accept his youthful sacrifice and make Pakistan a nation it ought to be. Ameen.*

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## fatman17

Militancy

On September 11, Pakistan Rangers arrested five suspects including a member of a banned militant outfit allegedly involved in sectarian killings in the areas of Sharafi Goth, Zaman town and Karnal Basti in Karachi. The forces also reportedly recovered a huge cache of arms and ammunition.[1]

An article published in The News on September 11 outlines the existence of a thriving al Qaeda network in Pakistan and claims that al Qaeda is still a force to reckon with despite American efforts to destroy the group since September 11, 2001. The report also says that Pakistan continues to be a hotbed of extremism and militancy, providing a base to al Qaeda and its sprawling network of jihadist outfits. The appointment of Asim Umar, a Pakistani ideologue and former member of the Punjabi Taliban, as head of the South Asia branch of al Qaeda is further indicative of “Pakistanization of al Qaeda.”[2] 

According to a news report on September 11, Pakistani militants who claimed to have worked with Asim Umar, the head of the new “al Qaeda in the Indian Subcontinent,” said that he is highly respected by Arab, Pakistani, Afghan and foreign militants alike. Asim Umar was also an active member of Harkat-ul- Mujahideen (HuM), a banned militant outfit fighting in Indian Kashmir, and headed a Harkat training center in Azad Jammu and Kashmir.[3] 

On September 11, in a briefing to a U.S. Senate Committee, the National Counterterrorism Center (NCTC) Deputy Director Nicholas Rasmussen declared that the Tehrik-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) remains a significant threat to Pakistan despite the ongoing military operation in North Waziristan and leadership changes within TTP. He also addressed the threat posed by Lashkar-e-Taiba (LeT) to the U.S. in the form of the training it provides to Pakistani and western militants, some of whom might plot terrorist attacks in the West “without direction from LeT leadership.”[4]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

ISPR's #PressBrief 12 Sep | General Asim Bajwa

*1. The entire gang involved in the murder attempt of Malala Yousafzai, Kainat and Shazia has been busted. The gang known as “Shura” comprised 10 terrorists and all of them have been arrested. The group was part of TTP. *
2. It may be recalled that on 9th October 2012 Malala, Kainat and Shazia were attacked when they were returning from their school i.e., Khushal Public School. On their way back, terrorists Israr ur Rehman and Izhar Ullah stopped the school van and after identifying Malala Yousufzai, fired at her head with 9mm pistol, meanwhile Kainat and Shazia were also fired upon. Malala was evacuated to CMH Peshawar in critically injured condition by Army Helicopter. She under-went head surgery in CMH Peshawar and was subsequently shifted to AFIC, Rawalpindi. After treatment in AFIC, she was sent to UK for rehabilitation and further treatment. 
*3. Accused Israr ur Rehman was the first one to be apprehended. During investigation, he confessed his involvement in this case. On the basis of information provided by Israr ur Rehman, the remaining terrorists were also arrested. This was an Intelligence Led Joint Operation that involved Local formation, ISI, Military Intelligence and Police. The success of this operation is attributed to the hard work and tireless efforts of these agencies for which they deserve appreciation.
4. ‘ Shura’ group was led by Zafar Iqbal, who owned a furniture shop in Swat. The group acted upon the instructions of Mullah Fazlullah, who, while based in Kunar, Afghanistan passed instructions through his two associates, Abdullah alias Abu Bakar and Habib Khan alias Maseen Da,. It is a known fact now that Mullah Fazlullah and other TTP terrorists in Afghanistan are involved in terrorists activities in Pakistan and are wanted by Government of Pakistan. *


----------



## metalfalcon

*کالعدم تحریک طالبان پنجاب نے عسکری کارروائیاں ختم کرنے کا اعلان کردیا*
*



*

PAKISTAN Military ZINDABAAD

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al Bhatti

metalfalcon said:


> *کالعدم تحریک طالبان پنجاب نے عسکری کارروائیاں ختم کرنے کا اعلان کردیا
> View attachment 48763
> *
> 
> PAKISTAN Military ZINDABAAD



They say they will now be involved in _da'awa wa tableegh _

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## metalfalcon

پنجابی طالبان کا عسکری کارروائیاں ختم کرکے دعوت و تبلیغ شروع کرنے کا اعلان






Operation ZARB-e-AZB Strikes and it has Striked Hard. This is all effect of Operation Zarb-e-Azb 



Al Bhatti said:


> They say they will now be involved in _da'awa wa tableegh _


 

They have to Keep getting Donations Thats why, Atleast their militant wing has been cut off.


----------



## metalfalcon

*'In future TTP punjab will divert their energies to help IDP's n will do evangelistic activities.' -Ameer TTP punjab Asmatullah Muavia*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Huda

This is a huge success of operation Zarb-e-azb that TTP Punjab has laid down arms.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Secur

What hell was going to break loose again, if the operation was launched against terrorists? Things seem to be happening in reverse, looking at the events. Though, it doesn't mean sense, the TTP is laying down arms because they cant continue their operations due to obvious reasons, just trying to portray the soft image to the public.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

AK-47 abhi tak peechy hari hai tableeghi shahab ke

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## metalfalcon

Imran Khan said:


> AK-47 abhi tak peechy hari hai tableeghi shahab ke



They Said they will Limit Their Operation in Afghanistan Only, DOUBLE Success for Pakistan and PAK ARMY. 
1. No Operations in Pakistan.
2. Operations only in Afghanistan against enemies of Pakistan. 

This is called "SOONAY Per SUHUGAA" LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Counterpunch

In NW their area of operation was Mir Ali and all the way west and north west where they controlled some parts/areas of Miram Shah; the otherwise Haqqani controlled bed

Strategically speaking if army can get a long-term footing in their area the immediate neighbors become Haqqanis who are considered less hostile to Pakistan's interests. The farthest neighbors would be Hafiz Gul Bahadur (south-west) with whom we had a truce sometimes back! This will essentially de-fang greater parts/all of NW

Perhaps this area might be chosen for a garrison later on as COAS remarked sometimes back. Garrison can't be farther inside NW.

Hats off to men involved in operation. Another exemplary performance from SSG in particular and rest of arms in general

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Osama Ali_16

Ni


DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 48642
> 
> 
> 
> ISPR's #PressBrief 12 Sep | General Asim Bajwa
> 
> *1. The entire gang involved in the murder attempt of Malala Yousafzai, Kainat and Shazia has been busted. The gang known as “Shura” comprised 10 terrorists and all of them have been arrested. The group was part of TTP. *
> 2. It may be recalled that on 9th October 2012 Malala, Kainat and Shazia were attacked when they were returning from their school i.e., Khushal Public School. On their way back, terrorists Israr ur Rehman and Izhar Ullah stopped the school van and after identifying Malala Yousufzai, fired at her head with 9mm pistol, meanwhile Kainat and Shazia were also fired upon. Malala was evacuated to CMH Peshawar in critically injured condition by Army Helicopter. She under-went head surgery in CMH Peshawar and was subsequently shifted to AFIC, Rawalpindi. After treatment in AFIC, she was sent to UK for rehabilitation and further treatment.
> *3. Accused Israr ur Rehman was the first one to be apprehended. During investigation, he confessed his involvement in this case. On the basis of information provided by Israr ur Rehman, the remaining terrorists were also arrested. This was an Intelligence Led Joint Operation that involved Local formation, ISI, Military Intelligence and Police. The success of this operation is attributed to the hard work and tireless efforts of these agencies for which they deserve appreciation.
> 4. ‘ Shura’ group was led by Zafar Iqbal, who owned a furniture shop in Swat. The group acted upon the instructions of Mullah Fazlullah, who, while based in Kunar, Afghanistan passed instructions through his two associates, Abdullah alias Abu Bakar and Habib Khan alias Maseen Da,. It is a known fact now that Mullah Fazlullah and other TTP terrorists in Afghanistan are involved in terrorists activities in Pakistan and are wanted by Government of Pakistan. *


e job!

N


Osama Ali1996 said:


> Ni
> 
> e job!


nice job!


----------



## Osama Ali_16

A great job done by Pak Armys operation! I think the terrorists 80 to 90 percent have been eliminated and others are running here and there searching for a place for refuge! So in my opinion terrorism activities have been over. But dont be over confident like school students! 80 percent marks arent that good ! Insh aa Allah we will take distinction!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## metalfalcon

Osama Ali1996 said:


> A great job done by Pak Armys operation! I think the terrorists 80 to 90 percent have been eliminated and others are running here and there searching for a place for refuge! So in my opinion terrorism activities have been over. But dont be over confident like school students! 80 percent marks arent that good ! Insh aa Allah we will take distinction!



INN SHA ALLAH Pakistan will get rid of this Menace (Terrorism) soon. PAK Military is Doing a Great Job and there has been a Significant reduction in terrorist activities in Pakistan, all because of PAK Military and operation ZARB-e-AZB

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Naval Strategist

metalfalcon said:


> INN SHA ALLAH Pakistan will get rid of this Menace (Terrorism) soon. PAK Military is Doing a Great Job and there has been a Significant reduction in terrorist activities in Pakistan, all because of PAK Military and operation ZARB-e-AZB



Pakistan army has meticulously planned and executed this operation. MAy ALLAH SWT give them the courage and ability to take this operation to its logical conclusion and thereafter make the enemy who has made Pakistan suffer so much, a taste of their own medicine


----------



## metalfalcon

Naval Strategist said:


> Pakistan army has meticulously planned and executed this operation. MAy ALLAH SWT give them the courage and ability to take this operation to its logical conclusion and thereafter make the enemy who has made Pakistan suffer so much, a taste of their own medicine



INN SHA ALLAH and AMEEN


----------



## Bratva

*Sensitive agency official gunned down*


our correspondent

Saturday, September 13, 2014 
From Print Edition

LAHORE: An official of a sensitive agency was killed by unidentified persons in the Batapur police limits on Friday. Police have shifted the body to the morgue for autopsy. The victim has been identified as Kareemullah, a resident of Gilgit. Some motorcyclists opened fire on the victim near the Ring Road. As a result, he sustained bullet injuries. He was rushed to a hospital, where he died. Police have registered a case and started an investigation.

Sensitive agency official gunned down - thenews.com.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Bratva said:


> *Sensitive agency official gunned down*
> 
> 
> our correspondent
> 
> Saturday, September 13, 2014
> From Print Edition
> 
> LAHORE: An official of a sensitive agency was killed by unidentified persons in the Batapur police limits on Friday. Police have shifted the body to the morgue for autopsy. The victim has been identified as Kareemullah, a resident of Gilgit. Some motorcyclists opened fire on the victim near the Ring Road. As a result, he sustained bullet injuries. He was rushed to a hospital, where he died. Police have registered a case and started an investigation.
> 
> Sensitive agency official gunned down - thenews.com.pk



IB?


----------



## fatman17

Horus said:


> IB?



no sensitive agency


----------



## EagleEyes

*3 soldiers killed*

PESHAWAR: As Operation Zarb-i-Azb continues in the restive North Waziristan Agency, at least three security personnel were killed and two others injured on Sunday as Spinwam Security Fort came under militant attack.

Official sources say that scores of rockets were fired on the fort which caused both human and material loss.

Military authorities confirmed that one of the rockets fell into the fort, resulting in the death of three security personnel while two others were injured. Inter Services Public Relations (ISPR) is yet to issue an official statement on the attack.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif expressed deep grief and sorrow on the death of three security personnel .In a statement issued from the Prime Minister House, the premier said the sacrifices of the armed forces for security of the country would not go in vain. He also extended condolences to the families of the slain soldiers.


----------



## foxbat

RIP


----------



## Huda

Capt Akash Shaheed-A daring commando of Op ZarbeAzb

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Huda

Army soldiers destroying an under ground tunnel, being used for ammunition storage by TTP during Zarb-e-azb.







https://twitter.com/KhanAmerKhan/status/511217221528330240/photo/1

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Knight Rider

metalfalcon said:


> INN SHA ALLAH Pakistan will get rid of this Menace (Terrorism) soon. PAK Military is Doing a Great Job and there has been a Significant reduction in terrorist activities in Pakistan, all because of PAK Military and operation ZARB-e-AZB


At least TTP (Punjab) has surrender big blow for Taliban. Salute to Pakistan Army.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shupun lolik

Source?

M happy TTP Punjab has Surrendered. Thumbs Up Pakistan Army


----------



## fatman17

North Waziristan operation — daunting challenge ahead

By Ismail Khan


A Pakistan Army tank patrols a suspected militant area in North Waziristan. – Photo by ISPR/File 


Flying at an altitude of 25,000 feet, the images taken from a C-130 aircraft are not as good as those from CIA-operated pilotless drones. 

But these indigenously modified transport planes equipped with the day/night Intelligence, Surveillance and Reconnaissance (ISR) system provide F-16s with reasonably good images and the correct coordinates to spot and strike a target with laser-guided precision bombs and eliminate it.

“No one, let alone those being targeted themselves, would know that they are being watched and monitored,” a security official remarked, looking at images showing a group of men darting out of a compound and scurrying to another in a mountainous terrain in North Waziristan. 

The images were taken from a C-130; soon F-16s would roar into the sky to strike the target.

The Pakistan Air Force has spearheaded the campaign in Operation Zarb-i-Azb, pounding suspected militants’ hideouts in what until recently was the epicentre of terrorism in Pakistan as the military moved its infantry and mechanised forces to clear and hold a region where the state until June 15 enjoyed little to no authority.

Three months into the military operation, the military says it has cleared more than 80pc of the territory in North Waziristan including its regional headquarters of Miramshah, its now ruined sub-district Mirali and a communication line spreading over 80 kilometres up to Dattakhel.

As things stand, the military is now in Dattakhel, 35km west of Miramshah, consolidating its position and working out plans for the tough fight ahead in the densely forested Shawal Valley, facing occasional rocket and mortar fire from militants. 

The battle in Shawal is going to be tough and bloody, should the military decide to move in. Little wonder, it is Shawal which has received much of the PAF pounding.

Having cleared Mirali, the forces are now moving northwest towards Spinwam to join forces at Tall. On Saturday night, a rocket slammed into the FC Fort killing three paramilitary soldiers. Reports suggest that militants holed up in Spinwam are now moving towards Ghariom in the south.

Looking at the map, roughly one quarter of the territory in North Waziristan remains to be cleared — Dattakhel and the areas beyond it, including Shawal. Surrounded by Preghar, a natural high-peaks fortification from one side, the military in Dattakhel on the other and a snowy winter coming up two to three months from now, militants, local and foreign, hiding in Shawal have a daunting challenge ahead.

“With snow around, mobility becomes difficult,” a security official said. “Militants would find it hard to come down and that’s when we will hit them.”

The pressure is telling. Halim Khan, a key commander of Hafiz Gul Bahadur, who, unlike others, had been pressing his chief to sue for peace, was heard recently cursing his leaders in a wireless communication. “Why did they pick up a fight if they had to run away?” an angry Halim Khan was overheard before hightailing it from Spinwam, according to a security official.

Until now, in the last three months, the military has faced little to no resistance. Most of the 44 casualties the military has suffered since the launch of the operation on June 15 have resulted from roadside bombings and rocket attacks.

Even the more than 900 militants, the military claims to have killed, perished in air bombings rather than combat. 

The militant leadership has fled. Hafiz Gul Bahadur has relocated to Afghanistan’s southeastern Khost province along with his family and has taken up sanctuary with an Afghan commander, Azizullah. 

An air strike prompted by intelligence on the presence of Gul Bahadur in Sanzaala in Dattakhel reportedly caused him serious head injuries but two intelligence agencies dispute the claim, insisting that the militant commander survived the attack and is hale and hearty in Khost.

Mullah Fazlullah, who heads what now remains of the Tehreek-i-Taliban Pakistan, along with Shehryar Mehsud, is believed to have taken up sanctuary in the Naka district of Afghanistan’s Paktia province.

Khan Said alias Sajna is staying put in his South Waziristan redoubt, while continuing with efforts to come to some sort of a deal with the government that may give him a safe zone to hold on to, relocation of some military posts and permission for activities across the border.

TTP Punjab leader Asmatullah, long considered ‘a dove amongst hawks’, who had relocated along with the Haqqanis, has, not surprisingly, announced he will abandon militant ‘jihad’ inside Pakistan. Sajna may be next, should the government come to some sort of a tacit agreement with him.

As for the foreign militants including the Uzbeks, Chechens, Chinese Uighur Muslims and some Arabs, there are credible reports of their movement from Shawal to Wana and onwards to Zhob to their new jihad destination in Syria. Not all of them are leaving. Many are leaving their families behind, security officials said. Al Qaeda’s general command, because of the perils associated with the movement, is likely to stay on in the region, these officials said.

But while Zarb-i-Azb proceeds as planned, there is no indication of it coming to an end anytime soon. By the look of it, the operation is likely to continue until the end of December at least. But even if it is wound up by then, repatriation is unlikely to begin immediately afterwards.

A massive rebuilding process would have to be undertaken before that, the process of which has not yet begun, particularly in Mirali, much of which has now been reduced to rubble. With the military in full control of the tribal region, the political administration (in whatever form it remained until June 15) and a hamstrung Fata Secretariat have yet to undertake a damage and post-conflict need assessment exercise.

But the bigger question is whether the military will stay on after wrapping up the operation. Will it continue to hold the area after clearing it? The military was called in Swat to flush out the militants in May 2009 under Article 245 of the Constitution. A little over five years on, it is still in a commanding role.

Published in Dawn, September 15th , 2014

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Menace2Society

When will we be carpet bombing Kunar and Nooristan??


----------



## fatman17

Menace2Society said:


> When will we be carpet bombing Kunar and Nooristan??



actually its about time we did....


----------



## VelocuR

Airstrikes in North Waziristan kill 15 suspected terrorists

By Dawn.com
Updated about 3 hours ago







KARACHI: At least 15 suspected terrorists were killed when Army Aviation Combat helicopters carried out precision strikes in the Tabai area of North Waziristan Agency, said a statement from the Inter Services Public Relation (ISPR). These claims, however, could not be independently verified as journalists have limited access to the restive tribal agency.

Moreover, 10 explosive-laden vehicles and five militant hideouts were destroyed in the strikes, the statement added.

Military operation Zarb-i-Azb was launched by the Pakistan Army on June 15 following a brazen militant attack on Karachi's international airport and failure of peace talks between the government and Tehreek-i-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) negotiators.

The Taliban and their ethnic Uzbek allies both claimed responsibility for the attack on Karachi airport, which was seen as a strategic turning point in how Pakistan tackles the insurgency.

Nearly a million people have fled the offensive in North Waziristan, which is aimed at wiping out longstanding militant strongholds in the area, which borders Afghanistan.

North Waziristan has been isolated by deploying troops along its border with neighboring agencies and Federally Administrative Tribal Areas (Fata) regions to block any move of terrorists in and out of the Agency.

*Isaf commander calls on Army Chief*
General John Campbell Commander International Security Assistance Force (Isaf) called on Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Raheel Sharif today at the General Headquarters in Rawalpindi, according to an ISPR press release.

This is his first visit to the GHQ after assuming command of the Isaf.

During the meeting, matters of mutual interest were discussed that included progress of the ongoing Zarb-i-Azb operation, latest situation in Afghanistan and coordination along the Pak-Afghan Border.

Gen John F. Campbell was nominated to lead American forces in Afghanistan on August 26, 2014. He took over from Gen. Joseph F. Dunford Jr.

Airstrikes in North Waziristan kill 15 suspected terrorists - Pakistan - DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## metalfalcon

Taliban are not capable to attempt any planned attack, ISPR - Watch live streaming & best collection of recorded programs from ARY News, ARY Zauq, ARY Digital, & QTV. Way in to telefilms, dramas, talk shows, serials.Watch live streaming & best collection of recorded programs from ARY News, ARY Zauq, ARY Digital, & QTV. Way in to telefilms, dramas, talk shows, serials.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## metalfalcon

Update | ‪#‎opzarbeazb‬

‪#‎ZarbeAzb‬: 15 terrorists killed, 10 vehicles and 5 hideouts destroyed today in result of shelling by Cobras.


----------



## fatman17

Anti-terror operations to continue, says army

By Baqir Sajjad Syed


ISLAMABAD: The army said on Monday that counter-terrorism operations would continue till elimination of terrorism.

“The capacity of the Taliban militants to plan and execute terrorist activity has been disrupted,” Military spokesman Maj Gen Asim Bajwa said while talking to Dawn.

The spokesman was discussing the progress achieved in Operation Zarb-i-Azb in North Waziristan and the intelligence-based operations carried out elsewhere in the country since the start of the operation on June 15.

He said the operation was “proceeding as per plan and desired targets were being achieved”. But he avoided quantifying the progress achieved.

The army claims to have cleared over 80 km of main road in North Waziristan and its three major population centres – Mirali, Miramshah and Dattakhel. But importantly the much feared blowback of the military operation in the once Taliban stronghold has been avoided. Except for a couple of attacks on military installations and a few other minor strikes, terrorists have not been able to carry out any major act of violence.

Gen Bajwa said the terrorists were on the run now and they were carrying out sporadic attacks.

“They have been dislodged from their base, their command and control centre and logistic base has been destroyed, and their communication network has been smashed,” he said.

Gen Bajwa avoided a direct comment on renunciation of violence by Punjabi Taliban led by Asmatullah Moavia, but there is a perception within the military that it was a result of the pressure generated by Zarb-i-Azb.

He regretted that Afghanistan was not extending commensurate cooperation.

“We have through military and diplomatic channels been asking Afghan authorities for cooperation, but they have not been forthcoming,” he said.

The military claims to have eliminated over 1,000 TTP soldiers, including the second tier of the militant leadership, but says the main leaders including the group’s chief Maulvi Fazlullah were based in Afghanistan.

The military spokesman specifically underscored the success of over 2,200 operations across the country that had been undertaken as part of the newly-instituted ‘Integrated Security Mechanism’.

“Forty-five terrorists have been killed and 134 hardcore militants have been apprehended in these operations that were intelligence led,” he said.

Asked about the groups and individuals targeted in these operations across the country, the spokesman said those having proven links with the Fata-based TTP were targeted.

Army chief Gen Raheel Sharif, while speaking on Defence Day in Mirali, said that the intelligence-based operations against terrorist outfits would continue.

Published in Dawn, September 16th, 2014


----------



## fatman17

Militancy

On September 15, Tehrik-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) Jamatul Ahrar spokesman Ehsanullah Ehsan posted a message on his Twitter account claiming responsibility for the attack on a police station in Hangu, Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa on the same day. Ansarul Mujahdeen had reportedly claimed responsibility for the attack earlier. On the topic of celebrating the International Day of Democracy, Ehsan advised all Muslims to shun democracy and support TTP Jamatul Ahrar in its efforts to replace democracy with Sharia in Pakistan. He also declared that the ongoing floods in the Punjab province were a result of Allah’s punishment for adopting democracy.[1]

According to a Long War Journal report published on September 16, jihadists on twitter confirmed that two al Qaeda operatives, Sufyan al Maghribi and Umar al Talib, were killed in airstrikes earlier this year. Maghribi was a Moroccan who served as the group’s military chief in Afghanistan and Pakistan. According to the journal report, he was likely killed in a drone strike in Afghanistan in March. Umer Talib alias Adil Salih Ahmad al Qumayshi, a propagandist who narrated videos for al Qaeda’s as Sahab Media Foundation, was reportedly killed in a U.S. airstrike in the Afghanistan-Pakistan region two months ago.[2] 

In an interview with the BBC on September 15, Director General of the Pakistani military’s Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) Major Gen. Asim Bajwa said that the ongoing Operation Zarb-e-Azb in North Waziristan had significantly curtailed the TTP’s capacity to carry out coordinated terrorist attacks in Pakistan. However, he admitted that the TTP leadership, including its chief Mullah Fazlullah and Shura members, had managed to flee before the Operation and is now hiding in Kunar province of Afghanistan. In the interview, Major Gen. Bajwa also clarified that the army is not involved in politics and that it is a neutral actor in the current political standoff.[3]

According to the ISPR, militants from the Afghan side of the border attacked Dandi Kuch check-post in the Spinwam area of North Waziristan Agency on September 16, killing three Frontier Corps (FC) soldiers. Repulsing the attack, Pakistani troops killed 11 insurgents and arrested one.[4] 

On September 16, Pakistani fighter jets killed at least 20 militants and destroyed five hideouts in Tor Dara, Tirah, Jatoi, and Rajgal areas of Khyber Agency.[5]

On September 15, unidentified gunmen killed Zahir Shah, a schoolteacher and member of an anti-Taliban militia, in Kabal sub-district of Swat. The police arrested 30 suspected persons in connection with the killing.[6]

On September 16, an explosion caused by an Improvised Explosive Device (IED) planted beside a flyover on Joint Road in Quetta partially destroyed a Frontier Corps (FC) vehicle. No casualties were reported.[7]

On September 14, unknown gunmen shot to death a health practitioner in an apparent sectarian attack.[8] 

On September 14, unidentified gunmen killed the head of a local Shia organization called Anjuman Guldasta Ali Akbar, in Latifabad No 5 locality of Hyderabad.[9]


----------



## farhan_9909

*North Waziristan operation — daunting challenge ahead*



Flying at an altitude of 25,000 feet, the images taken from a C-130 aircraft are not as good as those from CIA-operated pilotless drones.
But these indigenously modified transport planes equipped with the day/night Intelligence, Surveillance and Reconnaissance (ISR) system provide F-16s with reasonably good images and the correct coordinates to spot and strike a target with laser-guided precision bombs and eliminate it.

*“No one, let alone those being targeted themselves, would know that they are being watched and monitored,” a security official remarked, looking at images showing a group of men darting out of a compound and scurrying to another in a mountainous terrain in North Waziristan.
The images were taken from a C-130; soon F-16s would roar into the sky to strike the target.**
The Pakistan Air Force has spearheaded the campaign in Operation Zarb-i-Azb, pounding suspected militants’ hideouts in what until recently was the epicentre of terrorism in Pakistan as the military moved its infantry and mechanised forces to clear and hold a region where the state until June 15 enjoyed little to no authority.

Three months into the military operation, the military says it has cleared more than 80pc of the territory in North Waziristan including its regional headquarters of Miramshah, its now ruined sub-district Mirali and a communication line spreading over 80 kilometres up to Dattakhel.
As things stand, the military is now in Dattakhel, 35km west of Miramshah, consolidating its position and working out plans for the tough fight ahead in the densely forested Shawal Valley, facing occasional rocket and mortar fire from militants.

The battle in Shawal is going to be tough and bloody, should the military decide to move in. Little wonder, it is Shawal which has received much of the PAF pounding.
Having cleared Mirali, the forces are now moving northwest towards Spinwam to join forces at Tall. On Saturday night, a rocket slammed into the FC Fort killing three paramilitary soldiers. Reports suggest that militants holed up in Spinwam are now moving towards Ghariom in the south.

Looking at the map, roughly one quarter of the territory in North Waziristan remains to be cleared — Dattakhel and the areas beyond it, including Shawal. Surrounded by Preghar, a natural high-peaks fortification from one side, the military in Dattakhel on the other and a snowy winter coming up two to three months from now, militants, local and foreign, hiding in Shawal have a daunting challenge ahead.
“With snow around, mobility becomes difficult,” a security official said. “Militants would find it hard to come down and that’s when we will hit 
them.”

The pressure is telling. Halim Khan, a key commander of Hafiz Gul Bahadur, who, unlike others, had been pressing his chief to sue for peace, was heard recently cursing his leaders in a wireless communication. “Why did they pick up a fight if they had to run away?” an angry Halim Khan was overheard before hightailing it from Spinwam, according to a security official.

Until now, in the last three months, the military has faced little to no resistance. Most of the 44 casualties the military has suffered since the launch of the operation on June 15 have resulted from roadside bombings and rocket attacks.
Even the more than 900 militants, the military claims to have killed, perished in air bombings rather than combat.

The militant leadership has fled. Hafiz Gul Bahadur has relocated to Afghanistan’s southeastern Khost province along with his family and has taken up sanctuary with an Afghan commander, Azizullah.

An air strike prompted by intelligence on the presence of Gul Bahadur in Sanzaala in Dattakhel reportedly caused him serious head injuries but two intelligence agencies dispute the claim, insisting that the militant commander survived the attack and is hale and hearty in Khost.
Mullah Fazlullah, who heads what now remains of the Tehreek-i-Taliban Pakistan, along with Shehryar Mehsud, is believed to have taken up sanctuary in the Naka district of Afghanistan’s Paktia province.

Khan Said alias Sajna is staying put in his South Waziristan redoubt, while continuing with efforts to come to some sort of a deal with the government that may give him a safe zone to hold on to, relocation of some military posts and permission for activities across the border.

TTP Punjab leader Asmatullah, long considered ‘a dove amongst hawks’, who had relocated along with the Haqqanis, has, not surprisingly, announced he will abandon militant ‘jihad’ inside Pakistan. Sajna may be next, should the government come to some sort of a tacit agreement with him.

As for the foreign militants including the Uzbeks, Chechens, Chinese Uighur Muslims and some Arabs, there are credible reports of their movement from Shawal to Wana and onwards to Zhob to their new jihad destination in Syria. Not all of them are leaving. Many are leaving their families behind, security officials said. Al Qaeda’s general command, because of the perils associated with the movement, is likely to stay on in the region, these officials said.

But while Zarb-i-Azb proceeds as planned, there is no indication of it coming to an end anytime soon. By the look of it, the operation is likely to continue until the end of December at least. But even if it is wound up by then, repatriation is unlikely to begin immediately afterwards.
A massive rebuilding process would have to be undertaken before that, the process of which has not yet begun, particularly in Mirali, much of which has now been reduced to rubble. With the military in full control of the tribal region, the political administration (in whatever form it remained until June 15) and a hamstrung Fata Secretariat have yet to undertake a damage and post-conflict need assessment exercise.

But the bigger question is whether the military will stay on after wrapping up the operation. Will it continue to hold the area after clearing it? The military was called in Swat to flush out the militants in May 2009 under Article 245 of the Constitution. A little over five years on, it is still in a commanding role.

Published in Dawn, September 15th , 2014*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## senses

40 more militants have been killed in latest air strikes.


----------



## A.M.

The real fight will now be in Tirah and Shawal valleys. Let's see how that goes.


----------



## PunjabLion

has umar media posted any video of any battle or fight during zarb e azab operation??


----------



## PakCan

Are Jf-17 being used for air strikes against these scum bags? 
ps. sorry, if this question has already been answered.


----------



## fatman17

Militancy

According to the Inter-Services Public Relations, Pakistani military airstrikes killed 40 militants, including unidentified foreign militants, and destroyed five militant hideouts in Datta Khel sub-district of North Waziristan on September 17. Fighter jets targeting the villages of Nawae Zilli and Zaram Asar north of Datta Khel destroyed terrorist hideouts and ammunition dumps. The airstrikes are a part of the ongoing military offensive Operation Zarb-e-Azb in North Waziristan.[1]

In an update on the air strikes conducted by Pakistan Air Force on September 16 in Khyber Agency, the Inter-Services Public Relations said that fighter jets killed 23 militants and injured five in Dwa Toi and Wacha Wano areas of Tirah Valley. The air strikes also destroyed three militant hideouts and two ammunition dumps in Tor Darra and Kokikhel areas. According to official sources, the dead and injured militants were affiliated with the Hafiz Gul Bahadur group.[2]

As reported by The News on September 17, the “diplomatic community” in Islamabad has expressed concern that the Tehrik-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) Punjab’s announcement that it will cease violent attacks in Pakistan and instead focus on attacks inside Afghanistan may lead to increased cooperation with the Haqqani Network conducting cross-border attacks.[3]

On September 17, Reuters and The Wall Street Journal published reports on AQIS’s recent claim of responsibility for the attack on the Karachi naval dockyard and its subsequent attempt to hijack a Pakistani naval ship. AQIS spokesman Usama Mahmoud stated that the attackers had taken control of the Pakistani frigate PNS Zulfiqar and were attempting to attack nearby U.S. vessels when soldiers intervened. According to The Wall Street Journal, 10 militants and one naval officer died in the attack. A Pakistani security official stated that rogue officers were able to simply walk on board the PNS Zulfiqar by showing their service identity cards. Once on board, the plan was for the naval servicemen to assist additional militants in arriving by boat and stowing away on board. However, a gunner aboard the Zulfiqar was suspicious when he saw the militants approaching by boat dressed in Pakistani Marine uniforms. The militants were armed with AK-47s which are not standard for Pakistani Marines. The gunner fired a warning shot at the approaching boat which initiated a firefight. The last militant blew himself up in a suicide bombing when surrounded by security forces. The PNS Zulfiqar was scheduled to sail away the day of the attack to join an international naval flotilla. The plan reportedly was that once the PNS Zulfiqar got close to U.S. vessels, militants would use the onboard weapons systems to attack U.S. ships.[4]


----------



## Huda

20 suspected militants were killed and 5 hideouts were destroyed in fresh air strikes in Datta Khel area of North Waziristan.


----------



## Huda



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

farhan_9909 said:


> *North Waziristan operation — daunting challenge ahead*
> 
> 
> 
> Flying at an altitude of 25,000 feet, the images taken from a C-130 aircraft are not as good as those from CIA-operated pilotless drones.
> But these indigenously modified transport planes equipped with the day/night Intelligence, Surveillance and Reconnaissance (ISR) system provide F-16s with reasonably good images and the correct coordinates to spot and strike a target with laser-guided precision bombs and eliminate it.
> 
> *“No one, let alone those being targeted themselves, would know that they are being watched and monitored,” a security official remarked, looking at images showing a group of men darting out of a compound and scurrying to another in a mountainous terrain in North Waziristan.
> The images were taken from a C-130; soon F-16s would roar into the sky to strike the target.**
> The Pakistan Air Force has spearheaded the campaign in Operation Zarb-i-Azb, pounding suspected militants’ hideouts in what until recently was the epicentre of terrorism in Pakistan as the military moved its infantry and mechanised forces to clear and hold a region where the state until June 15 enjoyed little to no authority.
> 
> Three months into the military operation, the military says it has cleared more than 80pc of the territory in North Waziristan including its regional headquarters of Miramshah, its now ruined sub-district Mirali and a communication line spreading over 80 kilometres up to Dattakhel.
> As things stand, the military is now in Dattakhel, 35km west of Miramshah, consolidating its position and working out plans for the tough fight ahead in the densely forested Shawal Valley, facing occasional rocket and mortar fire from militants.
> 
> The battle in Shawal is going to be tough and bloody, should the military decide to move in. Little wonder, it is Shawal which has received much of the PAF pounding.
> Having cleared Mirali, the forces are now moving northwest towards Spinwam to join forces at Tall. On Saturday night, a rocket slammed into the FC Fort killing three paramilitary soldiers. Reports suggest that militants holed up in Spinwam are now moving towards Ghariom in the south.
> 
> Looking at the map, roughly one quarter of the territory in North Waziristan remains to be cleared — Dattakhel and the areas beyond it, including Shawal. Surrounded by Preghar, a natural high-peaks fortification from one side, the military in Dattakhel on the other and a snowy winter coming up two to three months from now, militants, local and foreign, hiding in Shawal have a daunting challenge ahead.
> “With snow around, mobility becomes difficult,” a security official said. “Militants would find it hard to come down and that’s when we will hit
> them.”
> 
> The pressure is telling. Halim Khan, a key commander of Hafiz Gul Bahadur, who, unlike others, had been pressing his chief to sue for peace, was heard recently cursing his leaders in a wireless communication. “Why did they pick up a fight if they had to run away?” an angry Halim Khan was overheard before hightailing it from Spinwam, according to a security official.
> 
> Until now, in the last three months, the military has faced little to no resistance. Most of the 44 casualties the military has suffered since the launch of the operation on June 15 have resulted from roadside bombings and rocket attacks.
> Even the more than 900 militants, the military claims to have killed, perished in air bombings rather than combat.
> 
> The militant leadership has fled. Hafiz Gul Bahadur has relocated to Afghanistan’s southeastern Khost province along with his family and has taken up sanctuary with an Afghan commander, Azizullah.
> 
> An air strike prompted by intelligence on the presence of Gul Bahadur in Sanzaala in Dattakhel reportedly caused him serious head injuries but two intelligence agencies dispute the claim, insisting that the militant commander survived the attack and is hale and hearty in Khost.
> Mullah Fazlullah, who heads what now remains of the Tehreek-i-Taliban Pakistan, along with Shehryar Mehsud, is believed to have taken up sanctuary in the Naka district of Afghanistan’s Paktia province.
> 
> Khan Said alias Sajna is staying put in his South Waziristan redoubt, while continuing with efforts to come to some sort of a deal with the government that may give him a safe zone to hold on to, relocation of some military posts and permission for activities across the border.
> 
> TTP Punjab leader Asmatullah, long considered ‘a dove amongst hawks’, who had relocated along with the Haqqanis, has, not surprisingly, announced he will abandon militant ‘jihad’ inside Pakistan. Sajna may be next, should the government come to some sort of a tacit agreement with him.
> 
> As for the foreign militants including the Uzbeks, Chechens, Chinese Uighur Muslims and some Arabs, there are credible reports of their movement from Shawal to Wana and onwards to Zhob to their new jihad destination in Syria. Not all of them are leaving. Many are leaving their families behind, security officials said. Al Qaeda’s general command, because of the perils associated with the movement, is likely to stay on in the region, these officials said.
> 
> But while Zarb-i-Azb proceeds as planned, there is no indication of it coming to an end anytime soon. By the look of it, the operation is likely to continue until the end of December at least. But even if it is wound up by then, repatriation is unlikely to begin immediately afterwards.
> A massive rebuilding process would have to be undertaken before that, the process of which has not yet begun, particularly in Mirali, much of which has now been reduced to rubble. With the military in full control of the tribal region, the political administration (in whatever form it remained until June 15) and a hamstrung Fata Secretariat have yet to undertake a damage and post-conflict need assessment exercise.
> 
> But the bigger question is whether the military will stay on after wrapping up the operation. Will it continue to hold the area after clearing it? The military was called in Swat to flush out the militants in May 2009 under Article 245 of the Constitution. A little over five years on, it is still in a commanding role.
> 
> Published in Dawn, September 15th , 2014*



already posted.....check kar liya karo bhai...

Militancy

On September 17, Usama Mahmoud, the official spokesman of al Qaeda in the Indian Sub-continent (AQIS), posted a statement on Twitter in Arabic, Bengali, English and Urdu explaining the group’s motivations for targeting a U.S. naval ship in the foiled naval dockyard attack in Karachi. He explained that the U.S. naval forces were targeted because of America’s ability to control the fortunes of the “Ummah” through its naval superiority. He reiterated that the U.S. was the group’s primary enemy and that the group would continue to fight against America and its interests. He also accused America of being responsible for the bloodshed of Muslims in countries like Afghanistan, Burma, Iraq, Mali, Pakistan, Syria, and Yemen.[1] 

According to a statement issued by the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) on September 18, airstrikes killed 23 suspected militants in Zaram and Ismail Khel areas of North Waziristan as part of the Pakistani military’s ongoing offensive, Operation Zarb-e-Azb.[2]

On September 17, the police arrested two suspected militants in a raid on Adezai village, Peshawar district, close to the Khyber Agency. The arrested militants, Wilayat and Misri Khan, are suspected to be involved in attacks on anti-Taliban militias and have links with Tehrik-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP).[3]

On September 17, the police allegedly killed seven suspected TTP militants and arrested one in an encounter in Macchar Colony, Sohrab Goth, Karachi. According to District Malir Senior Superintendent of Police (SSP) Rao Anwar, the raid was conducted on a tip-off about the presence of members of the TTP’s Waliur Rehman group. The police also seized a cache of explosives and weapons from the militants’ hideout.[4]


----------



## fatman17

*The Afghan Roots of Pakistan’s Zarb-e-Azb Operation*

BY Umar Farooq
SEPTEMBER 18, 2014





The Pakistani military is in the midst of an all-out offensive in North Waziristan, the roughly Delaware-sized region bordering Afghanistan's Khost and Paktika provinces, which has become the stomping ground for dozens of militant outfits.

The offensive comes on the heels of the collapse of peace talks with the Tehreek-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) earlier this year. The failure of peace talks, and a series of attacks by the TTP in June, turned public sympathy against both the "good" and "bad" Taliban, providing the political space needed to carry out Operation Zarb-e-Azb ("sharp and cutting strike"). But there is another reason for the timing of the operation.

Pakistani officials, from the district level up to its military brass and civilian leadership, are hoping to clear militants from the Federally Administered Tribal Areas (FATA) before American troops withdraw from Afghanistan. In the aftermath of the U.S. withdrawal, some worry Afghanistan's military may not have the technical capability needed to secure the border. Others fear Afghanistan's government might instead support militants fighting the Pakistani state, pointing to increasingly frequent cross-border raids by militants based there, and the continuing refusal of Afghanistan to turn over senior TTP leaders to Pakistan.

We hear the Afghans gave Mangal Bagh 10 army trucks, and he parades around in them," says Roshan Mehsud, one of the most senior government officials in Khyber agency, referring to the truck-stop-janitor-turned-cleric who leads Lashkar-e-Islam (LI), a local Islamist militant group seeking to imposesharia law in the region. The conflict in Khyber has killed more than 1,400 people in the lasttwo years, according to the FATA Research Centre, an Islamabad-based think-tank tracking the fighting. Mehsud is at his wits-end trying to protect the road outside his office, a two-lane highway that connects Peshawar, Pakistan on the east with Jalalabad, Afghanistan on the west.

"They like to fire tracer bullets into the NATO containers, especially into the driver's cabin, so everything catches fire," his assistant explains over a dinner of curried okra consumed on the floor of his heavily-guarded office. "A few days ago, the truck was full of plastic water bottles. They caught fire and there was so much smoke, it took us hours to put [it] out."

The American invasion of Afghanistan in 2001 gave birth to a war economy in the region, and competing groups of militants have set-up shop along the road outside Mehsud's office, in hope of plundering containers destined for NATO soldiers, making off with everything from armored Humvees to cans of USAID cooking oil marked "not for sale." By 2008, the preeminent group of highway robbers was LI, led by Bagh.

LI fighters had occasionally fought Pakistani and Afghan Taliban militants for control of the Peshawar-Jalalabad road, meaning they were a nuisance to Pakistan, but not an immediate threat. In June 2008, LI threatened to bring its brand of sharia to the city of Peshawar, and Pakistan sent in troops, sparking a battle that continues today and has produced more casualties than any other conflict in FATA.

In April 2013, Pakistan launched airstrikes and air-lifted thousands of troops to retake the Tirah Valley, a remote mountainous region across the border from Afghanistan's Nangarhar province that had become a base for LI and the TTP. According to military and civilian officials I spoke to, LI's leadership, including Bagh, have fled to Afghanistan, where they still operate from safe havens in the district of Nazyan. (Much of the 2,600 km-long Pakistan-Afghanistan border continues to be a subject of dispute between the neighbors.)
For more than a decade, American and Afghan officials have accused Pakistan of providing safe havens and logistical support to militant leaders like Jalaluddin Haqqani and Hafiz Gul Bahadur, whose fighters live and train in North Waziristan, but make regular trips into Afghanistan to participate in the insurgency. In 2009 though, a second retrograde flow of insurgents began to appear, and militants seeking to topple the Pakistani state began to find spaces to operate out of Afghanistan.

"For quite some time, Pakistan and its security organizations have been communicating with the American and Afghan political setup that somehow these people have linkages... [the] TTP has safe havens and sanctuaries across the border," says Athar Abbas, a retired Pakistan general who served as the military's spokesman from 2009 to 2012.

He stated further: "Pakistan has been saying there is a problem in [North Waziristan, but] it's not the real or complete problem of Afghanistan. The United States claims the entire problem of Afghanistan lies in... and originates in [North Waziristan]."

Abbas also notes that Pakistan has carried out ground operations to clear militants out of six agencies along the border, yet the insurgency continues on both sides of the boundary. Frustrated with the lack of security on the border, he says Pakistan repeatedly offered to put up a fence there, even to lay land mines, only to have the idea dismissed by Afghan President Hamid Karzai. Now, Pakistan's complaints about Afghanistan's unwillingness or inability to secure its side of the border are becoming difficult to ignore.

On Aug. 5, Pakistan's Foreign Affairs Advisor Sartaj Aziz asked Afghanistan to "hand over" Maulana Fazlullah, who now heads the TTP, and has operated out of Afghanistan's Kunar province since fleeing a Pakistan offensive in his native Swat Valley in 2009.

Aziz's remarks came after a series of particularly brazen cross-border raids by Fazlullah's fighters. The skirmishes have prompted Pakistan to pursue militants into Afghanistan, sparking deadly clashes with Afghan border forces. Dozens of similar raids have taken place since 2012, killing 334 people, according to the Pakistan Institute for Peace Studies, which issues annual reports on the border conflict.

Fazlullah's career as a militant leader began in the town of Imam Dherai, in his native Swat Valley, more than 70 miles from the Afghanistan border. In 2009, after a deal to allow the limited enforcement of sharialaw in Swat fell through, Pakistani troops moved into the scenic valley, briefly displacing 2.5 million civilians. Within a few weeks, the army had regained technical control of the valley, but Fazlullah and other militant leaders had escaped, making their way west across Pakistan's Lower Dir and into Afghanistan's Kunar province. Five years later, Mingora, the largest city in the Swat Valley, still feels like a city under occupation.

Most multi-story buildings and the surrounding hilltops are crowned by posts built from sandbags, draped in chicken wire. Convoys of troops patrol the streets, patting down locals at checkpoints sprinkled throughout the narrow streets. An entire Pakistani army division is still deployed there, and plans are in place to build a cantonment and expand a cadet college -- the military is here for the long haul.

On a visit to Mingora in October 2013, I asked one of the most senior Pakistani army officials there why so many troops were still present. His answer was simple: "They [Fazlullah and other leaders] are sitting in Afghanistan waiting to come back."

Pakistan is not simply worried that the TTP will find a space to operate out of in Afghanistan. For years now,

Pakistani officials have peddled the theory that groups like the TTP are being funded and supported by the Indian and Afghan intelligence agencies. Ironically, some of those claims appear to actually be coming true.
In October 2013, American special forces broke up a meeting between Afghan National Directorate of Security (NDS) agents and Latif Mehsud, the former second-in-command of the TTP, who has operated out of Afghanistan since 2010.

Aimal Faizi, Karzai's spokesman, told reporters the NDS had been working with Latif "for a long period of time." The meeting "was part of an NDS project like every other intelligence agency is doing," he explained, alluding to an apparent quid-pro-quo of Pakistani support for the Afghan Taliban.

Eight months earlier, in February 2013, the NDS announced it had captured one of the TTP's founding members, Maulvi Faqir Muhammad, during a raid near the Pakistani border in Nangarhar province. At the time, the capture was hailed as a sign of improving relations between Pakistan and Afghanistan. Muhammad commanded a battalion of 6,000 fighters, including some Afghans and Arabs, until 2009, when the Pakistani military flushed militants out of Bajaur. Yet Muhammad continues to remain in NDS custody -- the Karzai administration is apparently holding on to him as long as Pakistan holds on to senior Afghan Taliban figures.

While Afghanistan doesn't seem to be cooperating with Pakistan's counterterrorism efforts, American forces have provided important technical and logistical assistance to the military in FATA. At least seven drone strikes have taken place in North Waziristan since the start of Zarb-e-Azb. And Pakistani officials have, uncharacteristically, admitted that they were jointly conducted. But that cooperation may be coming to an end. With the impending U.S. withdrawal from Afghanistan, the CIA, which operates the drones, has already shut down most of its operations near the Pakistani border.

"Now there is pressure on them [the TTP] through drone strikes," says Rehman Malik, who served as Pakistan's interior minister between 2008 and 2013. "I don't think the Afghan army or law enforcement have got that much capability [to conduct drone strikes.]"

"[Cooperation] was very much there in terms of intelligence," continues Malik, whose term included the height of the American drone campaign between 2009 and 2011. "If we had been given the technology along with the intelligence information, we could have performed the same functions."

Until Pakistan has the technology to operate a fleet of lethal drones of its own, former and current Pakistani officials know they need the United States to pursue men like Fazlullah and Bagh.

They are just hoping the Americans stick around a while longer, at least until Pakistan can get a handle on militants operating in FATA.

And so, after patiently answering my questions about his efforts to combat LI, Roshan Mehsud had a question for me. "You're an American, what do you think. Will they just leave Afghanistan?"

_Umar Farooq is a freelance journalist who has reported from Pakistan for _Al Jazeera English_, the _Christian Science Monitor_, the _Wall Street Journal_, and the IRIN News agency. Read his work at _umar-farooq.com_ and follow him on twitter: _@UmarFarooq__. _
AAMIR QURESHI/AFP/Getty Images

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Huda

TTP commander Gul Hasan Afghani who was killed in clashes with Pakistan Army in Boya area of NWA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

B06 said:


> 20 suspected militants were killed and 5 hideouts were destroyed in fresh air strikes in Datta Khel area of North Waziristan.


Interesting how there are never, ever, any civilian casualties reported in these operations. Correction: not just none reported, but no civilian casualties at all. Apparently the militants never take hostages, are never attacked in civilian homes and schools with civilians inside, and never travel together with their families. And those manning Pakistan's F-16s and Cobras never make mistakes, either!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pakdefender

Solomon2 said:


> Interesting how there are never, ever, any civilian casualties reported in these operations. Correction: not just none reported, but no civilian casualties at all. Apparently the militants never take hostages, are never attacked in civilian homes and schools with civilians inside, and never travel together with their families. And those manning Pakistan's F-16s and Cobras never make mistakes, either!



Go **** youself

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hkdas

Solomon2 said:


> Interesting how there are never, ever, any civilian casualties reported in these operations. Correction: not just none reported, but no civilian casualties at all. Apparently the militants never take hostages, are never attacked in civilian homes and schools with civilians inside, and never travel together with their families. And those manning Pakistan's F-16s and Cobras never make mistakes, either!


pakistan's media is controlled by their army...


----------



## A.M.

Solomon2 said:


> Interesting how there are never, ever, any civilian casualties reported in these operations. Correction: not just none reported, but no civilian casualties at all. Apparently the militants never take hostages, are never attacked in civilian homes and schools with civilians inside, and never travel together with their families. And those manning Pakistan's F-16s and Cobras never make mistakes, either!


_Suspected_ Militants.


----------



## hkdas

pakdefender said:


> Go **** youself



what the **** is your problem man?? @Solomon2 was right.... with much better technology, intel network and capability americans can't avoid the civilins casualty, then how a pak F-16 can do that?? drones operated by US is known for its higher accuracy. USAF, CIA use drones because of the accuracy of drones are very much better that f-16. and hellfire is better accurate than a laser guided bombs used by pakistan.. then how did PAF f-16 manage to avoid the civilian casualties?... even with a single strike how did pak AF manage to kill large number of terrorist without collateral damage?? how the same task the USAF cannot do is done by pak f-16 with inferior weapons?? how did a large group of terrorists killed in one airstrike?? are those terrorists living in a single building??... a human being with common sense can understand that pakistani military is hiding the civilins casualties and all those killed by PAF are not terrorists...


----------



## foxbat

Solomon2 said:


> Interesting how there are never, ever, any civilian casualties reported in these operations. Correction: not just none reported, but no civilian casualties at all. Apparently the militants never take hostages, are never attacked in civilian homes and schools with civilians inside, and never travel together with their families. And those manning Pakistan's F-16s and Cobras never make mistakes, either!


Well, its a war and information coming out of a war zone is mostly controlled by the army. There is a reason, every update about killed militants in Pakistani newspaper carries the below disclaimer

"*These claims, however, could not be independently verified as journalists have limited access to the restive tribal agency.*"



hkdas said:


> what the **** is your problem man?? @Solomon2 was right.... with much better technology, intel network and capability americans can't avoid the civilins casualty, then how a pak F-16 can do that?? drones operated by US is known for its higher accuracy. USAF, CIA use drones because of the accuracy of drones are very much better that f-16. and hellfire is better accurate than a laser guided bombs used by pakistan.. then how did PAF f-16 manage to avoid the civilian casualties?... even with a single strike how did pak AF manage to kill large number of terrorist without collateral damage?? how the same task the USAF cannot do is done by pak f-16 with inferior weapons?? how did a large group of terrorists killed in one airstrike?? are those terrorists living in a single building??... a human being with common sense can understand that pakistani military is hiding the civilins casualties and all those killed by PAF are not terrorists...


PAF pilots are better than USAF pilots


----------



## Jango

hkdas said:


> with much better technology, intel network and capability americans can't avoid the civilins casualty, then how a pak F-16 can do that??



Maybe because the US doesn't evacuate a million people from a large swathe of land in a process that takes 3 weeks and goes in for quick action based on real time intel.

There's a difference b/w real time intel and intel which is gathered over a period of a few days or weeks, and in some cases even months.

It isn't really rocket science.

When 90% of the population is evacuated, chances are pretty low of hitting a civilian in an air strike or Army op.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pakdefender

hkdas said:


> what the **** is your problem man?? @Solomon2 was right.... with much better technology, intel network and capability americans can't avoid the civilins casualty, then how a pak F-16 can do that?? drones operated by US is known for its higher accuracy. USAF, CIA use drones because of the accuracy of drones are very much better that f-16. and hellfire is better accurate than a laser guided bombs used by pakistan.. then how did PAF f-16 manage to avoid the civilian casualties?... even with a single strike how did pak AF manage to kill large number of terrorist without collateral damage?? how the same task the USAF cannot do is done by pak f-16 with inferior weapons?? how did a large group of terrorists killed in one airstrike?? are those terrorists living in a single building??... a human being with common sense can understand that pakistani military is hiding the civilins casualties and all those killed by PAF are not terrorists...



collective butt hurt for enemies of Pakistan ... ahahaha 
basically your chutars are hurting that Pakistan has managed to turn the corner
your hope that Pakistan will collapse through your shenanigans via afghanistan has all but evaporated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

Solomon2 said:


> Interesting how there are never, ever, any civilian casualties reported in these operations. Correction: not just none reported, but no civilian casualties at all. Apparently the militants never take hostages, are never attacked in civilian homes and schools with civilians inside, and never travel together with their families. And those manning Pakistan's F-16s and Cobras never make mistakes, either!



Did you by any chance, miss the report of 1 million civilians leaving the area before the start of Op?

Just asking out curiosity, were you by any chance high on bong and weed those days ?


foxbat said:


> Well, its a war and information coming out of a war zone is mostly controlled by the army. There is a reason, every update about killed militants in Pakistani newspaper carries the below disclaimer
> 
> "*These claims, however, could not be independently verified as journalists have limited access to the restive tribal agency.*"
> 
> 
> PAF pilots are better than USAF pilots




*Flying at an altitude of 25,000 feet, the images taken from a C-130 aircraft are not as good as those from CIA-operated pilotless drones.

But these indigenously modified transport planes equipped with the day/night Intelligence, Surveillance and Reconnaissance (ISR) system provide F-16s with reasonably good images and the correct coordinates to spot and strike a target with laser-guided precision bombs and eliminate it.*

*“No one, let alone those being targeted themselves, would know that they are being watched and monitored,” a security official remarked, looking at images showing a group of men darting out of a compound and scurrying to another in a mountainous terrain in North Waziristan.

The images were taken from a C-130; soon F-16s would roar into the sky to strike the target.
The Pakistan Air Force has spearheaded the campaign in Operation Zarb-i-Azb, pounding suspected militants’ hideouts in what until recently was the epicentre of terrorism in Pakistan as the military moved its infantry and mechanised forces to clear and hold a region where the state until June 15 enjoyed little to no authority.

Three months into the military operation, the military says it has cleared more than 80pc of the territory in North Waziristan including its regional headquarters of Miramshah, its now ruined sub-district Mirali and a communication line spreading over 80 kilometres up to Dattakhel.

As things stand, the military is now in Dattakhel, 35km west of Miramshah, consolidating its position and working out plans for the tough fight ahead in the densely forested Shawal Valley, facing occasional rocket and mortar fire from militants.

North Waziristan operation — daunting challenge ahead - Pakistan - DAWN.COM
*



hkdas said:


> what the **** is your problem man?? @Solomon2 was right.... with much better technology, intel network and capability americans can't avoid the civilins casualty, then how a pak F-16 can do that?? drones operated by US is known for its higher accuracy. USAF, CIA use drones because of the accuracy of drones are very much better that f-16. and hellfire is better accurate than a laser guided bombs used by pakistan.. then how did PAF f-16 manage to avoid the civilian casualties?... even with a single strike how did pak AF manage to kill large number of terrorist without collateral damage?? how the same task the USAF cannot do is done by pak f-16 with inferior weapons?? how did a large group of terrorists killed in one airstrike?? are those terrorists living in a single building??... a human being with common sense can understand that pakistani military is hiding the civilins casualties and all those killed by PAF are not terrorists...



Did you have an iota of sense that When US military strikes are conducted there are hordes of civilian living aroudn that particular target. Are there any civilians in N.Waziristan agency??

Do you understand, it's just not 1 building is hit in such bombing runs but multiple ?


----------



## Bratva

For haters who don't bother to use their brains and common senses





































On October 11, 2009 the army pinpointed 110 targets, eventually rising to 150, as part of its Operation Rah-e-Nijat ('Path to Salvation') which would commence on October 17. The South Waziristan operation would be tricky as there were thousands of militants occupying strategic locations. It was those concentrations that would be targeted.

ACM Suleman explained: "We photographed the entire South Waziristan region; we found militants were waiting for the army. "They set up pickets and bunkers in the mountain sides in readiness for the troops. We saw all this when we checked the area using DB-110s. It meant that when the army moved in they found little resistance. In previous campaigns the army had launched ops in SWA but suffered high casualties &mdash; that didn't happen this time. In the end we struck 220 targets in the six-day window

As ACM Suleman explained to the author: *"We had recce- configured Mirages but it was the old equipment, which included the LORAP [long-range aerial photography] pod and would often take 24 hours to prepare one sheet of imagery. It wasn't acceptable in a war that moved as quickly as this." So the US Government decided to expedite the pace of delivery of Goodrich DB-110 reconnaissance systems already ordered by the PAF, which eventually arrived in January 2009. The air force was then able to escalate operations in its fight against the militantsFor two days PAF bombs targeted the militants in a bid to 'soften them up' before troops moved in to reclaim the territory. Before the helicopters could fly into the Landing Zones, the area was again photographed by PAF DB-110-equipped F-16s. From the imagery, several isolated structures were identified that could have housed militants armed with rocket-propelled grenades. These were destroyed before the helicopters were cleared into the HLZs. ACM Suleman clarified: "These buildings didn't just collapse, they exploded &mdash; proof enough there were weapons caches and ammunition inside*

Excerpts from Alan Warnes article in Air international-2012

*PAF targeting hideouts of militants in Swat*



Embedded media from this media site is no longer available






Extra footage, Strikes carried out in daylight. Youtube video

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheNoob

Solomon2 said:


> Interesting how there are never, ever, any civilian casualties reported in these operations. Correction: not just none reported, but no civilian casualties at all. Apparently the militants never take hostages, are never attacked in civilian homes and schools with civilians inside, and never travel together with their families. And those manning Pakistan's F-16s and Cobras never make mistakes, either!



You've missed alot, Didn't you? lol
Well, Its not always late to read the past...


----------



## Green Arrow

Menace2Society said:


> Terrorism will not end until we do operation on illegal Afghans living in the country who have links with Taliban in Afghanistan.


Agreed sir, these Afghans become a source of permanent headache for our peace and security.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152477858007663

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hkdas

foxbat said:


> PAF pilots are better than USAF pilots







Fulcrum15 said:


> Maybe because the US doesn't evacuate a million people from a large swathe of land in a process that takes 3 weeks and goes in for quick action based on real time intel.
> 
> There's a difference b/w real time intel and intel which is gathered over a period of a few days or weeks, and in some cases even months.
> 
> It isn't really rocket science.
> 
> When 90% of the population is evacuated, chances are pretty low of hitting a civilian in an air strike or Army op.



and you think those militants will stay and wait for airstrike to come?? this is not a conventional war.. insurgency is not a conventional war to separate militants from civilins... bro, US have more intelligence network that ISI in those areas.. with more technical and financial capability CIA can even lesion to the conservation of militants in real time and those drones provide a real time battlefield surveillance to CIA. your military equipments are USA made one... they only provide others inferior weapons that their model. your military in ISI is trained by americans.. so don't think that you are better than them.



pakdefender said:


> collective butt hurt for enemies of Pakistan ... ahahaha
> basically your chutars are hurting that Pakistan has managed to turn the corner
> your hope that Pakistan will collapse through your shenanigans via afghanistan has all but evaporated.


----------



## fatman17

*Militancy*

On September 20, Tehrik-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) spokesperson Shahidullah Shahid said that a senior TTP commander identified as Gul Hasan Afghani was killed in clashes with security forces in the Boya area of North Waziristan two days earlier. He claimed that the TTP’s Mehsud faction and local Taliban carried out the attack on security forces in which Afghani was killed. The TTP also released photographs of the funeral of Commander Hasan, which was reportedly attended by TTP chief Mullah Fazlullah.[8]
According to the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR), 15 militants and one soldier were killed in clashes with security forces in the Boya area of North Waziristan on September 20. Three militants and one soldier were killed in a ground clearance operation while 12 militants were killed in subsequent air strikes by Pakistani Air Force jets. Air strikes also destroyed three militant hideouts.[9]
On September 22, the ISPR stated that airstrikes killed 23 militants in the Bandigar area, Ghulam Khan, North Waziristan.[10]
In a message on Twitter on September 19, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) spokesperson Maj. Gen. Asim Bajwa said that the Pakistani army would pursue and hunt down terrorists hiding in remote tribal areas of North Waziristan including the Datta Khel area and beyond. He also said that militants have been effectively targeted through air and ground assaults as a part of the ongoing military offensive Operation Zarb-e-Azb.[11]
On September 22, according to a report quoting noted Pakistani analyst Najam Sethi, the Punjabi Taliban was involved in the attack on the Karachi dockyard on September 6. Sethi speculated that the Pakistani military’s goal is to divide the TTP into smaller splinters and divert their militant activities away from Pakistan.[12]
As reported by Dawn on September 20, according to Pakistani legal firm Justice Project Pakistan (JPP), the U.S. released 14 Pakistani detainees from custody in Bagram Prison, Afghanistan. The detainees are to be repatriated to Pakistan; it is unclear whether they will be at liberty or in Pakistani custody upon their return.[13]
On September 21, unidentified armed men killed Jamiat Ulema-e-Islam-Fazl (JUI-F) leader, Maulana Sher Alam Farooqi, in the Tor Gundai area of Hangu in Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa.[14]
On September 22, security forces shot three suspected militants and arrested four in the Wadh area of Khuzdar district in Balochistan. According to a Frontier Corps (FC) spokesperson, the militants belonged to the Lashkar-e-Balochistan and United Baloch Army. FC personnel also recovered weapons, ammunition and improvised explosive devices from the suspects.[15]
On September 21, deputy caretaker of Taleemul Quran seminary, Mufti Amanullah, was shot dead in what the police have characterized as a targeted killing near Qasim aviation base in Rawalpindi, Punjab. Student protests erupted in Rawalpindi following the killing.[16]
On September 20, the police allegedly arrested a key militant in a raid in Matani, Peshawar district. The militant was reportedly involved in attacks on senior police officers.[17] 
On September 22, unidentified militants attacked a police checkpost in Hangu, Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa killing four people including three policemen.[18]
On September 20, police foiled an attempted terror attack when they defused an explosive device weighing 20 kilograms in the Kach Phattak area of Hangu.[19]
On September 20, three people were injured in a bomb blast in the Jinnah Town area of Quetta.[20]
On September 22, Balochistan Home Secretary Akbar Durrani stated that a Baloch separatist group attacked the convoy of another militant commander, Yaqoob Balgatheri, killing him and 10 others in Turbat, Balochistan.[21]
According to Pajhwok Monitor on September 20, 2014, M-16 and AK-47 assault rifles among others firearms have been selling at a brisk pace on the black market in the Federally Administered Tribal Areas (FATA) of Pakistan. Reportedly, the arms have been stolen from U.S. and N.A.T.O. forces in Afghanistan and then smuggled across the border to the FATA.[22]


----------



## hkdas

Bratva said:


> Did you by any chance, miss the report of 1 million civilians leaving the area before the start of Op?
> 
> Just asking out curiosity, were you by any chance high on bong and weed those days ?
> 
> 
> 
> *Flying at an altitude of 25,000 feet, the images taken from a C-130 aircraft are not as good as those from CIA-operated pilotless drones.
> 
> But these indigenously modified transport planes equipped with the day/night Intelligence, Surveillance and Reconnaissance (ISR) system provide F-16s with reasonably good images and the correct coordinates to spot and strike a target with laser-guided precision bombs and eliminate it.*
> 
> *“No one, let alone those being targeted themselves, would know that they are being watched and monitored,” a security official remarked, looking at images showing a group of men darting out of a compound and scurrying to another in a mountainous terrain in North Waziristan.
> 
> The images were taken from a C-130; soon F-16s would roar into the sky to strike the target.
> The Pakistan Air Force has spearheaded the campaign in Operation Zarb-i-Azb, pounding suspected militants’ hideouts in what until recently was the epicentre of terrorism in Pakistan as the military moved its infantry and mechanised forces to clear and hold a region where the state until June 15 enjoyed little to no authority.
> 
> Three months into the military operation, the military says it has cleared more than 80pc of the territory in North Waziristan including its regional headquarters of Miramshah, its now ruined sub-district Mirali and a communication line spreading over 80 kilometres up to Dattakhel.
> 
> As things stand, the military is now in Dattakhel, 35km west of Miramshah, consolidating its position and working out plans for the tough fight ahead in the densely forested Shawal Valley, facing occasional rocket and mortar fire from militants.
> 
> North Waziristan operation — daunting challenge ahead - Pakistan - DAWN.COM
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Did you have an iota of sense that When US military strikes are conducted there are hordes of civilian living aroudn that particular target. Are there any civilians in N.Waziristan agency??
> 
> Do you understand, it's just not 1 building is hit in such bombing runs but multiple ?
> 
> View attachment 75447





Bratva said:


> For haters who don't bother to use their brains and common senses
> 
> View attachment 75462
> 
> 
> View attachment 75463
> 
> 
> View attachment 75464
> 
> 
> View attachment 75465
> 
> 
> View attachment 75466
> 
> 
> View attachment 75467
> 
> 
> View attachment 75468
> 
> 
> 
> On October 11, 2009 the army pinpointed 110 targets, eventually rising to 150, as part of its Operation Rah-e-Nijat ('Path to Salvation') which would commence on October 17. The South Waziristan operation would be tricky as there were thousands of militants occupying strategic locations. It was those concentrations that would be targeted.
> 
> ACM Suleman explained: "We photographed the entire South Waziristan region; we found militants were waiting for the army. "They set up pickets and bunkers in the mountain sides in readiness for the troops. We saw all this when we checked the area using DB-110s. It meant that when the army moved in they found little resistance. In previous campaigns the army had launched ops in SWA but suffered high casualties &mdash; that didn't happen this time. In the end we struck 220 targets in the six-day window
> 
> As ACM Suleman explained to the author: *"We had recce- configured Mirages but it was the old equipment, which included the LORAP [long-range aerial photography] pod and would often take 24 hours to prepare one sheet of imagery. It wasn't acceptable in a war that moved as quickly as this." So the US Government decided to expedite the pace of delivery of Goodrich DB-110 reconnaissance systems already ordered by the PAF, which eventually arrived in January 2009. The air force was then able to escalate operations in its fight against the militantsFor two days PAF bombs targeted the militants in a bid to 'soften them up' before troops moved in to reclaim the territory. Before the helicopters could fly into the Landing Zones, the area was again photographed by PAF DB-110-equipped F-16s. From the imagery, several isolated structures were identified that could have housed militants armed with rocket-propelled grenades. These were destroyed before the helicopters were cleared into the HLZs. ACM Suleman clarified: "These buildings didn't just collapse, they exploded &mdash; proof enough there were weapons caches and ammunition inside*
> 
> Excerpts from Alan Warnes article in Air international-2012
> 
> *PAF targeting hideouts of militants in Swat*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Extra footage, Strikes carried out in daylight. Youtube video



star safire iii and db-110 reconnaissance pod are american weapons customized for PAF.. what advantage will these equipments give PAF over US drones?? don't you know that pakistani military and intelligence is depend on CIA for intelligence?? US even have 3 dedicated satellites for real time intel sharing and for data transferring(while pak military don't have this capability)


----------



## Jango

hkdas said:


> and you think those militants will stay and wait for airstrike to come?? this is not a conventional war.. insurgency is not a conventional war to separate militants from civilins... bro, US have more intelligence network that ISI in those areas.. with more technical and financial capability CIA can even lesion to the conservation of militants in real time and those drones provide a real time battlefield surveillance to CIA. your military equipments are USA made one... they only provide others inferior weapons that their model. your military in ISI is trained by americans.. so don't think that you are better than them.



I don't think we are talking on the same level of respect for ISI in those areas that is warranted. 

You still think that we are just dumbfuc#s with our hands in our arses sitting pretty on a pole waiting for things to happen?

Good day.


----------



## hkdas

Fulcrum15 said:


> I don't think we are talking on the same level of respect for ISI in those areas that is warranted.
> 
> You still think that we are just dumbfuc#s with our hands in our arses sitting pretty on a pole waiting for things to happen?
> 
> Good day.



you got me wrong... my point was that your military is declaring all those dead in air strikes as terrorists. no one cannot avoid a collateral damage in counter insurgency ops particularly in airstrikes..


----------



## Jango

hkdas said:


> you got me wrong... my point was that your military is declaring all those dead in air strikes as terrorists. no one cannot avoid a collateral damage in counter insurgency ops particularly in airstrikes..


When 90% of the population has been removed, then how will you get civilian casualties?


----------



## hkdas

Fulcrum15 said:


> When 90% of the population has been removed, then how will you get civilian casualties?



sir, do you think that terrorists are fools to stay in a place where PAF is going to conduct air strikes?? those are civilins who don't want to leave their properties... even in floods many families refused to leave their properties and choose to stay in their home... this had happened in war times too.. many don't want to live as refugees when they have a good house even if their is an imminent danger of being blowup... 2 months ago i saw a video of a man who is moving from tribal areas saying that those killed in airstrike are civilins not terrorists.. and he also says that terrorist had already escaped from that place... 

People flee as Pakistani air strikes target Waziristan on MSN Video


----------



## Bratva

hkdas said:


> sir, do you think that terrorists are fools to stay in a place where PAF is going to conduct air strikes?? those are civilins who don't want to leave their properties... even in floods many families refused to leave their properties and choose to stay in their home... this had happened in war times too.. many don't want to live as refugees when they have a good house even if their is an imminent danger of being blowup... 2 months ago i saw a video of a man who is moving from tribal areas saying that those killed in airstrike are civilins not terrorists.. and he also says that terrorist had already escaped from that place...
> 
> People flee as Pakistani air strikes target Waziristan on MSN Video



Who kille SSG commandoes and 82 soldiers in N.Waziristan if they have fled from the area ?

HKDAS, that's your problem, you don't even following day to day news of N.Waziristan Op. 2 days ago TTP N.waziristan Chief Gul hassan afghani was killed by Army. TTP released a video of his funeral in afghanistan in case you missed the entire video.

You are such a naive and ignorant person, you don't even know the terrain. The forest, mountainous areas the ridges, which provides a perfect hiding spot for terrorists, ad instead of running they hide there and do ambushes as military further moves in to the area.

Why don't you just see N.Waziristan Op map at tribune.com.pk


----------



## TheNoob

hkdas said:


> sir, do you think that terrorists are fools to stay in a place where PAF is going to conduct air strikes?? those are civilins who don't want to leave their properties... even in floods many families refused to leave their properties and choose to stay in their home... this had happened in war times too.. many don't want to live as refugees when they have a good house even if their is an imminent danger of being blowup... 2 months ago i saw a video of a man who is moving from tribal areas saying that those killed in airstrike are civilins not terrorists.. and he also says that terrorist had already escaped from that place...
> 
> People flee as Pakistani air strikes target Waziristan on MSN Video



Yeahhh. 
K. 
Whoever stayed.
had the chance to get out.
now we dont care. We've had enough of terrorism.....


----------



## rockstar08

Teri himmat ko yeh Dharti tu jaanti ho gi
Teri jurrrat ko yeh Zindagi maanti tu ho gi
jo kaam ker gaya tu is choti si umar may
Quom ki har maa, tu sa beta tu mangti ho gi 

uthi thi jo talwaar teri simth mai
un zarboon ko mai ne apne seeene pe mord lia
tere nishan ki khatir aye watan 
apne wajood se naata bhi tord lia 

A small poem to the brave soldiers of Pakistan , who die for the protection of Homeland ... 
from @rockstar08 ... May Allah bless you guys ..you are always in our prayers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

*Militancy*

On September 23, Pakistan military air strikes killed 19 suspected militants in Dandi Kachkol near Ghulam Khan, Gurbaz and Mana near Pash Ziarat in North Waziristan as a part of the ongoing military offensive Operation Zarb-e-Azb.[1]
On September 23, a suicide bomber detonated his explosives-laden vehicle near a paramilitary Frontier Corps convoy in Peshawar, killing four people—including a security official—and injuring 14. The attack was targeting Brigadier Khalid Javed, the second-most senior officer in the FC. Tehrik-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) spokesman Shahidullah Shahid, claimed responsibility for the attack and said that it was in reaction to the ongoing military offensive, Operation Zarb-e-Azb, in North Waziristan.[2]


----------



## foxbat

pakdefender said:


> collective butt hurt for enemies of Pakistan ... ahahaha
> basically your chutars are hurting that Pakistan has managed to turn the corner
> your hope that Pakistan will collapse through your shenanigans via afghanistan has all but evaporated.


----------



## fatman17

*Militancy*

On September 24, Pakistani Air Force fighter jets conducted airstrikes, killing eight Tehrik-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) militants throughout the Kokikhel area of the Tirah Valley, Khyber Agency. Several militants hideouts were destroyed.[3]
On September 24, security forces in Quetta carried out a raid on an under-construction house, seizing explosives and arms and arresting three suspects. Quetta police officials said the suspects detained are thought to have been involved in a recent bombing in Satellite Town, Quetta.[4]
On September 23, unidentified gunmen killed tribal elder Malik Bakhtiar Mehsud in the Kot Azam area of Tank district, Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa. Mehsud was reportedly returning home after attending a jirga in Machikhel.[5]


----------



## Naval Strategist

hkdas said:


> and you think those militants will stay and wait for airstrike to come?? this is not a conventional war.. insurgency is not a conventional war to separate militants from civilins... bro, US have more intelligence network that ISI in those areas.. with more technical and financial capability CIA can even lesion to the conservation of militants in real time and those drones provide a real time battlefield surveillance to CIA. your military equipments are USA made one... they only provide others inferior weapons that their model. your military in ISI is trained by americans.. so don't think that you are better than them.



Listen the Americans don't have better intelligence in this area. Actually TTP is a baby of indians and Americans. So ISI has done an excellent job in breaking up their safe havens. Can't u see India and USA panicking already.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hkdas

Naval Strategist said:


> View attachment 85626
> 
> 
> Listen the Americans don't have better intelligence in this area. Actually TTP is a baby of indians and Americans. So ISI has done an excellent job in breaking up their safe havens. Can't u see India and USA panicking already.



kid, TTP is brother of Afghan taliban formed by ISI and CIA in 90s india is considered as an enemy by those terrorists .. don't argue with your propaganda knowledge.. learn the history of 1st. CIA have better intelligence than ISI in that area because of their capability is far head of ISI... with limited resources your ISI cannot match CIA.


----------



## Areesh

foxbat said:


> View attachment 80694



Aur baqi film TTP kai supporters kai paas daikhi jaye gi.


----------



## Green Arrow

We need to catch their masterminds as well


----------



## foxbat

Areesh said:


> Aur baqi film TTP kai supporters kai paas daikhi jaye gi.


Kahan? KPK mein ? ya Lahore mein ?


----------



## Areesh

foxbat said:


> Kahan? KPK mein ? ya Lahore mein ?



Yeh to us ko pata hoga jis nai TTP ko support kia tha. Agar aap nai nahi to aap ko fikr karnai ki zaroorat nahi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PWFI

foxbat said:


> Kahan? KPK mein ? ya Lahore mein ?


In afghanistan, if you know what i mean 

p.s: don't sh!t in your pants

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## foxbat

PWFI said:


> In afghanistan, if you know what i mean
> 
> p.s: don't sh!t in your pants


Tere waade pe jiye to, yeh Jaan Jhoot Janaa.....Khushi se mar na jaate, agar aitbaar hota 



Areesh said:


> Yeh to us ko pata hoga jis nai TTP ko support kia tha. Agar aap nai nahi to aap ko fikr karnai ki zaroorat nahi.


yeh Baat theek hai...


----------



## fatman17

*Military*

In a briefing at the National Defence University on September 24, Corps Commander Peshawar Lt. Gen. Khalid Rabbani said that “terrorism cannot be eliminated without intelligence-based operations throughout the country, particularly in Southern Punjab and Sindh.” He also suggested that political issues and capacity problems of civilian law-enforcement agencies were hindering action against terror groups in Punjab and Balochistan.[2]
Addressing a graduation ceremony at the Pakistan Air Force (PAF) Academy in Risalpur on September 24, Air Chief Marshal Tahir Rafique Butt said that the PAF was playing a leading role in the ongoing military offensive, Operation Zarb-e-Azb, in North Waziristan. He also claimed that the PAF is well-equipped to defend Pakistan’s aerial frontiers as well as provide relief to people in times of disaster.[3]
*Militancy*

In an update to the news of a raid on an under-construction house in Quetta by the police on September 24, Capital City Police Officer (CCPO) Abdul Razzaq Cheema said that the police had foiled a major terrorist attack after seizing a huge cache of arms and ammunition. The police recovered about 800 hand grenades, 200 kilograms of explosives, 13 Rocket-propelled grenade launchers and electric detonators from a water tank during the raid.[4]
On September 21, a low-level al Qaeda in the Arabian Peninsula (AQAP) operative’s twitter account re-tweeted a video of a senior military intelligence officer, Brigadier Fazal Zahoor, being assassinated by militants at a shrine in Sargodha, Punjab. Al Qaeda in the Indian Subcontinent (AQIS) has claimed responsibility for the assassination carried out on September 6, 2014.[5]


----------



## PWFI

foxbat said:


> Tere waade pe jiye to, yeh Jaan Jhoot Janaa.....Khushi se mar na jaate, agar aitbaar hota



Eitbaar na karna, kissi sei pyar mat karna.....wait and see


----------



## Solomon2

pakdefender said:


> Solomon2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting how there are never, ever, any civilian casualties reported in these operations. Correction: not just none reported, but no civilian casualties at all. Apparently the militants never take hostages, are never attacked in civilian homes and schools with civilians inside, and never travel together with their families. And those manning Pakistan's F-16s and Cobras never make mistakes, either!
> 
> 
> 
> Go **** youself
Click to expand...

Here I've posted a comment that is in no way critical of Pakistan, Pakistanis, or the Pakistani Army and a PDF member uses profanity to tell me off. What's the issue, exactly? Am I lying? How would I know? Or does this "defender of Pakistan" know from personal experience that the truth is the opposite of what his superiors in the Pakistani military portray it to be to the outside world?


----------



## MadDog

Solomon2 said:


> Here I've posted a comment that is in no way critical of Pakistan, Pakistanis, or the Pakistani Army and a PDF member uses profanity to tell me off. What's the issue, exactly? Am I lying? How would I know? Or does this "defender of Pakistan" know from personal experience that the truth is the opposite of what his superiors in the Pakistani military portray it to be to the outside world?


Buddy, had you followed the news properly , u wouldn't have said that, hundreds and thousands of people from NWA are living in camps across KPK provinces, these people have left their homes in areas where operation is being conducted, so yes there are no civilian casualties.


----------



## Solomon2

MadDog said:


> Buddy, had you followed the news properly , u wouldn't have said that, hundreds and thousands of people from NWA are living in camps across KPK provinces, these people have left their homes in areas where operation is being conducted -


Do you think my alleged ignorance sufficiently explains pakdefender's profanity?


----------



## Bratva

Solomon2 said:


> Do you think my alleged ignorance sufficiently explains* pakdefender's profanity*?



pakdefender reaction is like Hamas provokes Israel through useless missiles and Israel in return bombs the BS out of every man woman and kid of Gaza! 

though nobody can sufficiently explain Israel profanities either



Solomon2 said:


> Here I've posted a comment that is in no way critical of Pakistan, Pakistanis, or the Pakistani Army and a PDF member uses profanity to tell me off. What's the issue, exactly? Am I lying? How would I know? Or does this "defender of Pakistan" know from personal experience that the *truth is the opposite of what his superiors in the Pakistani military portray it to be to the outside world*?



Why not you find real truth and then post in this thread? Such ignorant rants are becoming unbearable



MadDog said:


> Buddy, had you followed the news properly , u wouldn't have said that, hundreds and thousands of people from NWA are living in camps across KPK provinces, these people have left their homes in areas where operation is being conducted, so yes there are no civilian casualties.



TO BE HELL, IF HE HAD BOTHERED TO READ WIKIPEDIA PAGE ON OPERATION ZARB E AZB, HE WOULDN'T BE ASKING SUCH QUESTIONS. 

Ignorance is one thing and making vile comments is other for which this poster is well known.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MastanKhan

Solomon2 said:


> Interesting how there are never, ever, any civilian casualties reported in these operations. Correction: not just none reported, but no civilian casualties at all. Apparently the militants never take hostages, are never attacked in civilian homes and schools with civilians inside, and never travel together with their families. And those manning Pakistan's F-16s and Cobras never make mistakes, either!



Solomon,

What kind of stupidity is this----why should those casualties be reported---serves no purpose----. Are you back to stirring up sh-it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth

PIA and PR (Pakistan Railway) in dono idaraoon ko apni tarhan PMLN and PPP nay khusra bananay may koi kasar nahe chori lol... both organizations bcum hijra lol


----------



## dexter

*Reclaiming Sovereignty




 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=282767445266953




*


----------



## fatman17

*Drone Strike*

On September 28, a U.S. drone strike killed four militants and injured four others in the Karezai Pul area, Wana, South Waziristan. Two of the militants killed believed to have been citizens of Arab nations. The strike occurred at the compound of a Maulvi Nazir Group commander named Ainullah. The Pakistani government condemned the U.S. airstrike.[1]
*Militancy*

As reported by The Express Tribune on September 29, Rangers Colonel Tahir Mehmood stated in a report to the Standing Committee on Interior Affairs that security forces have destroyed the Tehrik-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) network in Karachi beyond repair. The report stated that about 5,500 suspects have been arrested in over 3,000 operations and over 4,000 weapons have been seized.[2]
On September 27, 2014, unidentified attackers opened fire on an airplane landing at Bacha Khan International Airport in Peshawar. No one was injured in the attack.[3]
On September 27, 2014, unidentified attackers killed one person and injured 27 others in a vehicle-borne improvised explosive device (VBIED) along Chakar road in Sibi, Balochistan. The VBIED was detonated as a Levies Force vehicle passed by.[4]
On September 28, the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) reported that Pakistani military air strikes killed 15 militants in the Shawal area, North Waziristan.[5]
On September 28, six militants died in an attack on a Frontier Crops (FC) checkpoint in Ghundi, Khyber Agency. About 30 militants initially attacked the checkpoint, but Frontier Crops personnel repelled the assault.[6]
On September 28, an improvised explosive device (IED) killed at least six people and injured eight in Muhammad Khawaja Bazaar, near the Togh Sarai Camp for internally displaced persons (IDP), Hangu district.[7]
On September 27, 2014, police arrested a TTP commander in a raid in the Peochar area of Matta sub-district, Swat, Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa.[8]
On September 29, a blast killed five and injured four TTP Orakzai Agency militants in the Raj Gul area of the Tirah Valley, Khyber Agency.[9]
On September 29, unidentified attackers detonated an IED near the main gate of a PTI member of provincial assembly (MPA) in Mayar village, Mardan, Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa. No one was hurt but the MPA’s guesthouse was damaged.[10]


----------



## fatman17

*NWA operation progressing satisfactorily: army chief*
By The Newspaper's Staff Reporter






ISLAMABAD: The army’s top brass gathered on Wednesday for the monthly corps commanders meeting.
“Matters of professional interest were discussed during the 175th corps commanders’ conference held at General Headquarters and presided over by the Chief of Army Staff, General Raheel Sharif,” a military spokesman said.
The agenda of the meeting mostly related to the ongoing Zarb-i-Azb operation in North Waziristan.
“General Sharif expressed satisfaction on the progress of the operation and lauded the successes made so far,” the spokesman said.
It was the last meeting for four corps commanders, who are retiring this month. They include Lt Gen Khalid Rabbani and Lt Gen Tariq Khan (retiring on Oct 2), Lt Gen Saleem Nawaz (Oct 20) and Lt Gen Sajjad Ghani (Oct 25).
The meeting may also be the last for the Director General of the Inter Services Intelligence, Lt Gen Zaheerul Islam, who will retire on Nov 7.
Gen Sharif paid tribute to the retiring officials and praised their services.
The duration of the conference was reduced because two of the participants had proceeded for Haj.
_Published in Dawn, October 2nd, 2014_


----------



## fatman17

*15 militants killed in Khyber Agency: ISPR *

INP 
October 03, 2014, 12:22 pm





*BARA/RAWALPINDI - *At least 15 militants were killed early on Friday morning in jet strikes in the Jamrud and Bara areas of Khyber Agency.

According to ISPR, the Jet fighters pounded shells in some areas of Khyber Agency. During the air assaults, 15 terrorists were killed. Three hideouts of militants were also destroyed when jets bombed suspected militant positions in Sipah, Malakdinkhel and Chapri areas of Jamrud.

According to security sources, these air strikes are part of Zarb-e-Azb operation against militants in the North Waziristan Agency in which over 1,300 terrorists have so far been killed in the last over two months.

*TTP, Lashkar-e-Islam hideouts destroyed in Kyber Agency air strikes *

October 03, 2014 - Updated 625 PKT 





*KHUBER AGENCY: Five militant hideouts were destroyed as security forces bombard their havens in the tribal belt on Friday.*
Sources said that the Pakistan Air Force warplanes also targeted hideouts belonging to the proscribed Lashkar-e-Islam and the Tehreek-e-Taliban Pakistan in Bara, Nala Khajoori and Yousuf Talaab area of Khyber tribal region.
The air strikes are part of Pakistan’s drive against militants in tribal areas bordering Afghanistan.


----------



## PunjabLion

how many times khyber has been cleared
why cant security forces secure the area?
how these cockroaches manage to sneak again in the area


----------



## Green Arrow

keep going


----------



## Bratva

PunjabLion said:


> how many times khyber has been cleared
> why cant security forces secure the area?
> how these cockroaches manage to sneak again in the area



Khyber agency is like Shawal full of forests and hilly terrain. Have a look at Google maps to get an idea how hard is it main constant army presence and how easy for terrorists to play hide and seek in forests !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FaujHistorian

Bratva said:


> Khyber agency is like Shawal full of forests and hilly terrain. Have a look at Google maps to get an idea how hard is it main constant army presence and how easy for terrorists to play hide and seek in forests !



Dealing with criminal gangs is an ongoing thing. 

They exist just like $hit. 

No matter how well you do $hit, and you have to do it again (hopefully the next day and not before).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PunjabLion

FaujHistorian said:


> Dealing with criminal gangs is an ongoing thing.


but what the reason swat is a success story?
swat is secured by the security forces
they did operation once and for all in 2009 and we never felt need of doing it again
but in fata we did operations sucessfuly but couldnt secure the area like swat
and kept on doing operatons repeatedly in the same areas of all agencies again n again


----------



## FaujHistorian

PunjabLion said:


> but what the reason swat is a success story?
> swat is secured by the security forces
> they did operation once and for all in 2009 and we never felt need of doing it again
> but in fata we did operations sucessfuly but couldnt secure the area like swat
> and kept on doing operatons repeatedly in the same areas of all agencies again n again



Agreed. Swat is better than khyber. 

But ops are ongoing over there too. 

As a I said, gangs are like $hit. 

you have to "do them" every day as long you live.


----------



## Samandri

Bratva said:


> Khyber agency is like Shawal full of forests and hilly terrain. Have a look at Google maps to get an idea how hard is it main constant army presence and how easy for terrorists to play hide and seek in forests !


Actually operations in khyber agency always have been half-hearted and incomplete. The terrain is difficult, but so was swat, shangla. @PunjabLion has point. Also militants of khyber are not as organized , capable and numerous like those of waziristan.


----------



## FaujHistorian

Samandri said:


> Actually operations in khyber agency always have been half-hearted and incomplete. The terrain is difficult, but so was swat, shangla. @PunjabLion has point. Also militants of khyber are not as organized , capable and numerous like those of waziristan.



Armchair generals are plenty already. Bhai don't be one.


----------



## Samandri

FaujHistorian said:


> Armchair generals are plenty already. Bhai don't be one.


Mr.Logical bhaiya, paan kam kaya karo. Yaha bi trolling?


----------



## Irfan Baloch

PunjabLion said:


> how many times khyber has been cleared
> why cant security forces secure the area?
> how these cockroaches manage to sneak again in the area


Army is not police, its not civil administration. 
its the job of local administration and the police to establish the writ again once the area is cleared by the military.
failing that means the army has to keep coming back

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MastanKhan

Hi,

The operations are weak because the Pakistani public wants them to be----. You want the operations to be strong----have summary courts charge and execute the terrs and if any judge gives a stay order----hang him as well.

It will give a clear message to the military.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## iPhone

MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> The operations are weak because the Pakistani public wants them to be----. You want the operations to be strong----have summary courts charge and execute the terrs and if any judge gives a stay order----hang him as well.
> 
> It will give a clear message to the military.



Public wants them to be because they are impressionable due to ttp loving leaders like Imran Khan. To this date, he still does not agree with the military operation. His elected province is burning and he's busy dancing in different cities in the country promoting his self centered agenda.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TankMan

iPhone said:


> Public wants them to be because they are impressionable due to ttp loving leaders like Imran Khan. *To this date, he still does not agree with the military operation.* His elected province is burning and he's busy dancing in different cities in the country promoting his self centered agenda.


F*cking lies.
PTI endorses Zarb-e-Azb operation - Pakistan - DAWN.COM
Dunya News: PTI endorse Zarb-e-Azb operation.


----------



## iPhone

TankMan said:


> F*cking lies.
> PTI endorses Zarb-e-Azb operation - Pakistan - DAWN.COM
> Dunya News: PTI endorse Zarb-e-Azb operation.


Lies my ***, everyone knows Imran stance on taliban. He's never wanted a military operation against them. This here that you posted is nothing but saving face now that he knows public overwhelmingly is against the talibs.

Otherwise watch his last month interview with Talat Hussain, TH starts off with Zarb-e-Azb and Imran wasn't giving him a straight answer on whether he's with the army or the talibs.

We know where he stands, show me one statement where he said good job army for destroying ttp. He's crying on the inside. Hence, Ro Imran Ro!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dexter

Below are Capt. Salman Farooq Lodhi Shaheed's belongings







*I went for the nation, for the life which I promised to give away; I did it. Its your turn now. Pakistan is your land, your blood is not valuable than your country. Be Brave, Be Bold; Be a Pakistani. *

May Allah Swt Accept His Shahadat & Raise his Darjaat, Aameen

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bratva

dexter said:


> Below are Capt. Salman Farooq Lodhi Shaheed's belongings
> 
> View attachment 110001
> 
> 
> *I went for the nation, for the life which I promised to give away; I did it. Its your turn now. Pakistan is your land, your blood is not valuable than your country. Be Brave, Be Bold; Be a Pakistani. *
> 
> May Allah Swt Accept His Shahadat & Raise his Darjaat, Aameen


 
He died in Lal masjid siege.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TankMan

iPhone said:


> Lies my ***, everyone knows Imran stance on taliban. He's never wanted a military operation against them. This here that you posted is nothing but saving face now that he knows public overwhelmingly is against the talibs.
> 
> Otherwise watch his last month interview with Talat Hussain, TH starts off with Zarb-e-Azb and Imran wasn't giving him a straight answer on whether he's with the army or the talibs.
> 
> We know where he stands, show me one statement where he said good job army for destroying ttp. He's crying on the inside. Hence, Ro Imran Ro!!!!



You said:


> To this date, he still does not agree with the military operation.


which is false.
Even if he agreed to it for 'saving face', he did say that he agrees to it. So saying that "to this date, he still opposes the operation" is, in fact, a lie.


> lie2
> lʌɪ/
> _noun_
> noun: *lie*; plural noun: *lies*
> 
> *1*.
> an intentionally false statement.
> "they hint rather than *tell* outright *lies*"
> synonyms:untruth, falsehood, fib, fabrication, deception
> antonyms:truth, fact
> *used with reference to a situation involving deception or founded on a mistaken impression.*
> "all their married life she had been *living a lie*"



I disagree with Imran Khan's previous stance on the Taliban. Though his idea of negotiating is reasonable, I believe the Taliban need to be wiped out. However, any local tribes etc who are willing to negotiate should be given a chance to negotiate. TTP are all terrorists, the tribes are usually not.

Calling Imran Khan a TTP supporter on the basis of his idea of negotiating is simply wrong.



> how me one statement where he said good job army for destroying ttp.






Skip to 0:42



> Otherwise watch his last month interview with Talat Hussain, TH starts off with Zarb-e-Azb and Imran wasn't giving him a straight answer on whether he's with the army or the talibs.


His answer was pretty straightforward: "jahan tak terrorism ko khatam karna hai, ap aur me aik hi page par hain" He also made the pretty valid point that military operations within the country are generally counter-productive.




skip to 05:00


> He's never wanted a military operation against them.


This is true. But the reason is very important. He doesn't oppose an operation because he loves the Taliban, he opposes an operation because he thinks they are counter-productive. He is actually right about most of his points, such as:
"Military operation by itself is liye counter productive hai ke cancer ka ilaaj disprin se hota he".
He also said that he would support an operation if it was part of a larger political strategy, such as trying to cut off the Taliban's support base by gaining favour of the locals. That, again, is a very valid point and a good idea.

No support base=no new recruits=no more Taliban.

The way I see it, Imran Khan wants to eliminate the Taliban but not with Military operations. Again, he makes some valid points like the one about what happened to East Pakistan.

Listen to that portion of the interview again and tell me which part of that doesn't make sense. Tell me, using logic, why you think Imran Khan is wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Huda

*Update of Zarb e azb: *
112 Days : 90% of NWA cleared 
Terrorists killed: 1285 
Surrendered: 19 
Captured: 35 
Hideouts: 150 
Troops martyred: 90

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PunjabLion

B06 said:


> Update of Zarb e azb:
> 112 Days : 90% of NWA cleared
> Terrorists killed: 1285
> Surrendered: 19
> Captured: 35
> Hideouts: 150
> Troops martyred: 90


 how many escaped???
any rough guess??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

My First post on this forum , Here is the video which my brother gave me as he is in ops area , the video is made by some FF unit as they got hold of some great camera . In the Video a Pakistan Army Sniper kills a taliban at a distance of around 800 m , I calculated the distance by speed of 0.50 cal x time .

First Pakistan army soldiers are observing the movements of these scums and then final a pair decided to take a shot , the shot is taken after 3:10

Most Probably 0.50 cal aka rangemaster was used.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=645561232176957





By @senses 




senses said:


> My First post on this forum , Here is the video which my brother gave me as he is in ops area , the video is made by some FF unit as they got hold of some great camera . In the Video a Pakistan Army Sniper kills a taliban at a distance of around 800 m , I calculated the distance by speed of 0.50 cal x time .
> 
> First Pakistan army soldiers are observing the movements of these scums and then final a pair decided to take a shot , the shot is taken after 3:10
> 
> Most Probably 0.50 cal aka rangemaster was used.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=645561232176957


----------



## Bratva

"The RAW [India's Research and Analysis Wing] has detachment command centers in the Afghan provinces of Kunar, Jalalabad, Khost, Argun, Helmand and Kandahar. The cover operations are road construction companies. For instance, the road construction contract from Khost city to the Tanai tribe area is handled by a contractor who is actually a current Indian army colonel. In Gardez, telecommunication companies are the cover for Indian intelligence operations. Mostly, their men operate with Muslim names, but actually the employees are Hindus." - Illyas Kashmiri in 2009 interview to Saleem Shehzad


----------



## senses

So operation in shawal has been delayed till next year.


----------



## SMC

^^ Let terrorists die from the winter?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WaLeEdK2

SMC said:


> ^^ Let terrorists die from the winter?




They'll be hibernating. But its gonna be a pain because they will regroup. Do u know why they are having the shawal operation next year?


----------



## fatman17

*Militancy*

On October 3, Pakistan Air Force airstrikes killed 15 militants in the Dargay locality of the Chappari area in Jamrud sub-district, Khyber Agency.[9]
A tweet on October 3 by the Afghan Taliban’s spokesman, Zabihullah Mujahid, apparently inadvertently included geolocation information which suggested that the message was sent from Sindh, Pakistan. Mujahid later tweeted that the location leak was an “enemy plot” and insisted that he was in Afghanistan, not Pakistan; he offered up his Afghan telephone number as proof of his location.[10] 
On October 3, Taliban leaders declared that the Pakistani authorities had released from custody two brothers of Tayyeb Agha, the Afghan Taliban’s top negotiator in Quetta. The brothers were arrested in Karachi and Quetta respectively on May 1, 2014 for allegedly being in contact with an Afghan government official. There are no official reports of their release.[11]
On October 5, police killed seven TTP militants in the Ayub Goth area, near Saudabad, Karachi, including the alleged mastermind behind the attack on Crime Investigation Department (CID) Superintendent of Police (SP) Chaudhry Aslam.[12]
On October 4, an improvised explosive device (IED) attack killed six people and injured 18 others in the Peshawar Chowk area of Kohat, Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa.[13]
On October 4, suicide bomber killed at least five people and injured over 20 others in the Aliabad area of Hazara Town, Quetta. Hazara Town contains a predominantly Shia population.[14]
On October 5, policemen with the Sectarian Cell of the CID of the Sindh Police killed two TTP militants on the Northern Bypass on the outskirts of Karachi. One of the militants killed was an aide to the supposed leader of the TTP in Karachi.[15]
On October 5, at least 14 people including 6 policemen were injured in a VBIED attack near a police vehicle in Frontier Colony, Karachi.[16]
On October 3, police arrested TTP commander Muhammad Nasir in Naurang Town, Lakki Marwat, Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa.[17] 
On October 4, unidentified attackers killed an anti-Taliban militia member and a policeman in the Bama Khela area of Matta sub-district, Swat, Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa. The militia member killed was also identified as a local leader of the Awami National Party (ANP).[18] 
On October 4, unidentified militants detonated a vehicle-borne improvised explosive device (VBIED), injuring seven people along Spini road, Quetta. The attack appears to have been targeting the vehicle of deputy superintendent of police of Pashtoonabad station.[19]
On October 6, unidentified attackers killed three people and injured two others in the Khuzdar area of Balochistan. Levies officials believe that the attack was either a targeted killing or a tribal dispute.[20]
On October 5, unidentified attackers killed a man and injured another in the Guldar Baghicha area of Killa Abdullah district, Balochistan.[21]
On October 4, unknown attackers fired two rockets at Kalaya, the headquarters town of lower Orakzai Agency. No one was injured and no building was damaged in the attack.[22]
*Military*

On October 6, Pakistan army chief General Raheel Sharif announced the FATA Youth Package which aims to recruit 14,000 soldiers from among residents of the Federally Administered Tribal Areas (FATA) over the next five years. In addition, General Sharif promised education and employment opportunities for FATA recruits.[23]

*Drone Strike*

A U.S. drone strike on October 5 killed five suspected militants and injured three in the Kandghar area of the Shawal Valley in the border areas of North and South Waziristan. According to sources, foreigners were among those killed including a high level unidentified target.[1]


----------



## PunjabLion

senses said:


> So operation in shawal has been delayed till next year.


what is the source of your information?

and why it has ben delayed ?


----------



## senses

PunjabLion said:


> what is the source of your information?
> 
> and why it has ben delayed ?



My brother unit is stationed there, it was all set to move ahead but the OP was delayed since winter is about to start, heavy snow fall makes it really difficult for ground units to operate.


----------



## PunjabLion

senses said:


> My brother unit is stationed there, it was all set to move ahead but the OP was delayed since winter is about to start, heavy snow fall makes it really difficult for ground units to operate.



that's disappointing
now what gonna happen with poor IDPs of shawal?
these poor people have to live in camps for another 6 months?


----------



## Menace2Society

PunjabLion said:


> that's disappointing
> now what gonna happen with poor IDPs of shawal?
> these poor people have to live in camps for another 6 months?



They shouldn't have welcomed the terrorists into their homes. Time to pay the price.


----------



## In arduis fidelis

WaLeEdK2 said:


> They'll be hibernating. But its gonna be a pain because they will regroup. Do u know why they are having the shawal operation next year?


A good decision by the commanders just remember how Napoleon and Hitler were defeated in Russia due to snow and then this decision makes a lot of sense as PA is the side that would be operating the heavy weapons unlike TTP who are light and mobile.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

*Drone Strike*

Two separate drone strikes on October 7 killed several militants and were the fourth and fifth such strikes to take place in the Waziristan region over the last three days. In the first attack on October 7, a drone strike targeted the compound of a militant commander named Mustaqeem, killing seven suspected militants and injuring five others in the Kandghar area of the Shawal Valley, bordering North and South Waziristan. In the second attack that day, a drone strike killed three militants and injured five others in the Madakhel Kunal Sar area in of Datta Khel sub-district, North-Waziristan. Two strikes reportedly took place the day before, on October 6. In one strike, drones killed four militants at a militant center operated by “Uzbek rebels” in the Mangrotai area of the Shawal valley, in the North and South Waziristan border region. A separate strike on another “Uzbek facility” in the same area killed at least another five militants. Conflicting reports claim one of the strikes on October 6 targeted the compound of a “commander Habib,” killed eight militants and wounded six others and took place in the Bari Mail area of Shawal sub-district, North Waziristan. The first of the five separate attacks took place on October 5 and reportedly killed five people, also in the Kandghar area of the Shawal Valley.[1]

Shawal Valley is the target of Zarb-e-Azb. all militants arehiding in this area and many have fled across into a/stan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

*Military*

On October 9, Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif addressed troops in Miram Shah, North Waziristan Agency and claimed that the military was winning the war against militants in tribal areas under the leadership of army chief Gen. Raheel Sharif. He also expressed hope for a peaceful Pakistan. Nawaz Sharif became the first Prime Minister to ever visit restive North Waziristan Agency. He was accompanied by Gen. Raheel Sharif on his trip to the tribal region.[3]
*Militancy*

In a statement released via an audio recording on October 6, Tehrik-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) head Maulana Fazlullah clarified that, contrary to media reports, the TTP had not announced its allegiance to Islamic State (IS) and that the TTP was still loyal to Afghan Taliban leader Mullah Mohammad Omar.[4]
On October 6, an improvised explosive device (IED) destroyed an under-construction police station building in the Charbagh sub-district of Swat district, Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa. Ten kilograms of explosives were reportedly used in the blast. No casualties were reported.[5]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

I noticed some weapons were displayed 'Indian' in this video

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Stealth



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## thrilainmanila

cb4 said:


> I noticed some weapons were displayed 'Indian' in this video


look at the amount of arms recovered

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

*Militancy*

On October 12, Pakistani military airstrikes killed 21 militants in North Waziristan and Khyber Agency. Targeted airstrikes on militant hideouts in Anzarak area of Datta Khel sub-district in North Waziristan reportedly killed 11 suspected militants. Separately, airstrikes by the Pakistani Air Force killed 10 militants and injured several in the Rajgal, Wacho Wanom Fatih Sar and Duwa Khuly areas of the Tirah Valley in Khyber Agency.[7] 
According to the Afghan Ministry of Interior, police forces arrested two militants associated with Pakistan Taliban and the Haqqani Network in northern Kunduz province on October 11. The police recovered suicide jackets from the militants.[8]
On October 13, the Sindh Rangers foiled a major jailbreak attempt by discovering an underground tunnel being dug from inside a house in Ghousia colony to the barracks in Karachi’s Central Jail. The Rangers arrested three terrorists from the house who had completed about 45 meters of the 55 meter- long tunnel. Five more accomplices were also arrested. The police also discovered weapons and mining equipment from the house. October 14, Sindh Minister for Prisons Manzoor Wasan said that officials also feared a possible attack on the Hyderabad jail. [9]
On October 11, unidentified militants attacked a medical team of the Frontier Corps (FC) in the Mand area of Turbat, Balochistan. One militant was killed in the encounter.[10]
On October 11, unknown gunmen shot and killed Qadir Raisani, District President of Muttahida Mahaz Balochistan in Quetta.[11]
On October 11, a roadside improvised explosive device (IED) killed two members of the local anti-Taliban militia in the Sipah area on the boundary between Kohat district and Orakzai Agency.[12]
On October 11, unidentified gunmen shot dead a member of an anti-Taliban militia in the Mangwal Tan area of Charbagh sub-district in Swat district. In a resulting search operation on October 12, security forces killed three militants.[13]
On October 11, police raided hideouts of a militant group known as the Zareen group in the Kamar Dhand area of Kohat, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, injuring one policeman in the resulting clashes. The police also destroyed five suspected militant hideouts in the raid.[14]
On October 11, police forces reportedly killed three militants in a shootout in Uch Sharif city in Punjab’s Bahawalpur district.[15]
On October 14, unknown assailants on a motorbike shot and killed a second-lieutenant of the Pakistan Army and injured two of his brothers outside their house in Journalist Colony, Hyderabad.[16]
In messages posted on Twitter on October 10, spokesman for the Tehrik-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) Jamaatul Ahrar, Ehsanullah Ehsan, chief of Jamaatul Ahrar’s Ihya-e-Khilafat media division Saleh Qassam, and media member Ibrahim Khorasani jointly criticized the awarding of the Nobel Peace Prize to Malala Yousafzai, calling her an “agent of kuffar (disbelievers).” Ehsan further threatened that the group would continue to target people who portrayed “anti-Islamic positions.” The Shuhada Foundation of Pakistan also disapproved of the award, calling Malala the “enemy of Islam.”[17]
On October 13, former deputy convener of the Muttahida Qaumi Movement (MQM), Dr. Farooq Sattar, declared that 11 of the MQM’s leaders were facing extortion threats from the TTP. The members have been asked to pay Rupees 1.5 million ($15,000) or suffer the pain of them and their families being assassinated.[18]
On October 10, German officials declared that a German aid worker who had been kidnapped in Multan, Pakistan in 2012 by Islamist militants has been freed in Afghanistan.[19] 



cb4 said:


> I noticed some weapons were displayed 'Indian' in this video


 
all their weapons and ammo dumps have been captured and destroyed - miranshah and mirali area.

*Drone Strikes*

On October 11, two separate drone strikes killed eight militants in Khyber and North Waziristan Agencies. In the first attack, drones targeted a compound in Chancharano Kandaw area in the Tirah Valley of Khyber Agency, killing four militants and injuring two others. One of the dead militants was identified as Sheikh Imran Ali Siddiqi alias Haji Shaikh Waliullah, a senior member of the newly formed al Qaeda in the Indian Subcontinent (AQIS). AQIS spokesperson Usama Mahmood confirmed Waliullah’s death. In the second attack, U.S. drones killed four suspected militants and injured one in the Maraga area of Shawal sub-district in North Waziristan. Taliban commander identified as Muhammad Mustafa, belonging to the Hafiz Gul Bahadur group, was among those killed. Foreign militants were also reportedly among the dead.[1]

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

*21 militants killed in Khyber air strikes*

LANDI KOTAL: Twenty-one suspected militants were killed on Thursday when military planes pounded positions of the outlawed Lashkar-i-Islam group in the Akkakhel area of Khyber Agency.

Five hideouts of the Bara-based militant group were destroyed in the air strikes.

The Inter-Services Public Relations said in a statement that in “early morning precise aerial strikes in general areas of Tirah in Khyber Agency, 21 terrorists were killed and five hideouts were destroyed”.

Khyber Agency Political Agent Shahab Ali Shah told journalists that a precise military offensive had been launched against militants holed up in Sipah and Akkakhel areas.

He said that ‘Operation Khyber 1’ was launched on credible information about the presence of militants in parts of Sipah and Akkakhel areas.

“No timeframe of the operation has so far been set...it will continue till the clearance of...areas of all undesirable elements,” Mr Shah said.

Meanwhile, security forces stationed at Meel Wat and Fort Salop pounded militant hideouts with heavy artillery in different localities of Bara. A curfew was also imposed in parts of Bara and all entry and exit points were closed.

More families reportedly arrived in Orakzai Agency after they fled Akkakhel because of military operation being carried out there.

Sources said that fresh army contingents aided by artillery, tanks and armoured personnel carriers had reached Akkakhel and parts of Sipah where Mangal Bagh-led Lashkar-i-Islam had a strong presence.

The families said militants had threatened them that their houses would be torched and their belongings looted if they left the area. They said Lashkar-i-Islam wanted to use innocent men, women and children as human shield if security forces started an operation against militants.

LI spokesman Mohammad Umar said Akkakhel residents were not fleeing and insisted that no military operation was being conducted in areas under LI’s influence. He denied having prevented any person from leaving the area.

Officials of the Fata Disaster Management Authority confirmed the recent influx of internally displaced persons from Akkakhel and said they had set up a registration desk in Jalako Mela locality of Orakzai Agency with the help of the political administration.

They said 4,285 people, including 1,192 women and 2,136 children, had so far been registered.

21 militants killed in Khyber air strikes - Newspaper - DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

*Militancy*

On October 15, Pakistani military airstrikes killed at least 21 militants and destroyed five hideouts in the Akakhel and Sipah areas of the Tirah Valley in Khyber Agency. Security forces also reportedly sealed all roads leading up to the Bara area of Khyber where a military operation is expected to begin soon. A search operation is already underway in Khyber’s Shakas area.[1] 
On October 14, Afghan security forces arrested two senior leaders of the Haqqani Network in Afghanistan. Anas Haqqani, son of the network’s founder Jalaluddin Haqqani, was arrested along with commander Hafiz Rashid. According to the Afghan National Directorate for Security (NDS), Anas Haqqani played an important role in forming the network’s strategy and fund-raising. Hafiz Rashid allegedly trained and equipped suicide bombers. The Haqqani Network has been held responsible for many sophisticated attacks on U.S. and NATO forces in Afghanistan.[2]
On October 16, intelligence agencies claimed that they arrested the mastermind behind the recent jailbreak attempt at Karachi Central Prison from the Mehmoodabad area of Karachi. Intelligence officials also recovered two government-issued sub-machine guns from the arrested man and confirmed that he was the owner of the house from which a tunnel was being dug to the jail. The suspect is reportedly a trusted aide of renowned terrorist Attaur Rehman alias Naeem Bokhari.[3]
On October 15, Karachi security forces arrested a key suspect responsible for the June 2013 bombing targeting Sindh High Court judge Justice Maqbool Baqar which killed nine people. The suspect is believed to have masterminded the attack.[4]
On October 16, unidentified gunmen shot dead a retired air force official Latif Aalam Butt, a well-known member of the Ahmadi community in Kamra, Attock district. Seven people from the Ahmadi community have been killed this year in targeted violence.[5]
*Security*

On October 16, Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif convened a meeting of Pakistani’s civil and military leadership to discuss national and regional security matters at the Prime Minister’s house in Islamabad. The meeting’s agenda reportedly included a discussion on the ongoing military offensive, Operation Zarb-e-Azb, in North Waziristan, as well as the recent border clashes between India and Pakistan.[6]


----------



## farhan_9909

it seems like the militants were moving toward khyber agency and related agencies but PA is chasing them everywhere.

The Death toll of the militants might have surpassed 1500 mark already,with the operation suppose to end in feb-march next year,I believe we might end up having more than 2500-3000 militants killed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## OrionHunter

senses said:


> My brother unit is stationed there, it was all set to move ahead but the OP was delayed since winter is about to start, heavy snow fall makes it really difficult for ground units to operate.


Does that mean operations against the TTP are going to be put on hold? That's a bad idea as it would give an opportunity to the TTP to regroup again and it will be back to the status quo. Since most of the head honchos of the TTP have given their allegiance to the ISIS, it would not be far fetched to assume that they could combine forces sooner than later and pose a threat once again.


----------



## farhan_9909

OrionHunter said:


> Does that mean operations against the TTP are going to be put on hold? That's a bad idea as it would give an opportunity to the TTP to regroup again and it will be back to the status quo. Since most of the head honchos of the TTP have given their allegiance to the ISIS, it would not be far fetched to assume that they could combine forces sooner than later and pose a threat once again.



He must be talking about shawal only.

anyway your right,ground operation need to be started in shawal if it is not started yet( i have heard that it started mid sept)

shawal is the center of many criminals from the rest of kpk apart from TTP.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

the army goes where the militants go - we are going to chase these animals down

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

*Militancy*

On October 17, security forces killed at least nine militants and injured 10 others a new military operation named Khyber I, targeting the Bara area of Khyber Agency. The militants were killed as security forces successfully gained control of a border check post. The main objective of Khyber I is to clear Bara district to the border of the Tirah Valley. Then, an as-of-yet undefined second phase of the operation will begin. Security forces have imposed a curfew throughout the area and prohibited entry and exit form Bara. The Capital City Police Chief Peshawar Muhammad Ijaz stated that Operation Khyber I will negatively affect Peshawar due to its proximity to Bara district as displaced tribesmen and militants will likely enter Peshawar from Khyber.[1]
On October 16, security forces arrested 20 suspected persons in search operation in Charbagh Bazaar, Swat, Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa.[2]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## senses

Ground operation in shawal is not possbille until summer arrives, heavy snow falls makes it next to impossible for ground units to move.
What the point of doing OP there since taliban can easily cross the border, Need to bottleneck them before we move our ground units in shawal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

senses said:


> Ground operation in shawal is not possbille until summer arrives, heavy snow falls makes it next to impossible for ground units to move.
> What the point of doing OP there since taliban can easily cross the border, Need to bottleneck them before we move our ground units in shawal.


 
punish them and destroy their hideouts from the air....






relaxing in mirali...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

*Haqqani Leaders Detained in Persian Gulf, Not Inside Afghanistan

Detentions of Anas Haqqani and Hafiz Rashid inside Afghanistan Had Indicated Possible Shift in Attitude
*
By MARGHERITA STANCATI And EHSANULLAH AMIRI

Updated Oct. 19, 2014 12:57 p.m. ET



Anas Haqqani, the second-in-command of the Haqqani network, is pictured in detention on Oct. 15. AFGHANISTAN
KABUL—The two recently captured top members of Afghanistan’s Haqqani network insurgent group were detained in the Persian Gulf and not inside Afghanistan, as Kabul had claimed, Taliban and foreign officials said.


The detentions of Anas Haqqani, the brother of the Taliban-affiliated group’s chief, and Hafiz Rashid, a powerful military commander, indicated a possible shift in attitude in a region where Afghan militants have long enjoyed freedom of movement.

The Haqqanis, while acknowledging the Taliban leadership’s authority, operate independently. Unlike the mainstream Afghan Taliban movement, the Haqqani network is considered a terrorist organization by the U.S. The militants’ capture was touted as an important victory for the Afghan government.

The Haqqani network was behind many of the most spectacular attacks against foreign and Afghan targets in recent years. Mr. Haqqani and Mr. Rashid are now the most senior members of the network currently in Afghan custody.

When Afghanistan’s intelligence agency announced their arrest, it said they were held during an operation carried out in the eastern Afghan province of Khost, the group’s traditional powerbase. That account is now being disputed, with new information indicating the pair was actually picked up in a Gulf country and only later taken to Afghanistan.



Hafiz Rashid, the military commander of the Haqqani network in eastern Afghanistan, on Oct. 15. AFGHANISTAN
The Taliban, in a statement released in English on Saturday, said Mr. Haqqani and Mr. Rashid were arrested on Oct. 12 in Bahrain by U.S. forces. They claim the two were then taken to Qatar and the United Arab Emirates before reaching Kabul. Several Western officials also said the arrests took place in the Gulf, but they were unaware of U.S. involvement.


A senior Afghan security official confirmed the two men were arrested abroad but declined to say in which country. He said the operation was led by Afghanistan’s intelligence service, the National Directorate of Security, and that U.S. forces played no role.

A spokeswoman for the U.S. Embassy in Kabul said reports of Haqqani and Rashid in Afghan custody were “welcome.”

“These dangerous men are off the battlefield. We designated the Haqqani Network a Foreign Terrorist Organization in 2012. It’s a lethal network that poses a significant threat to the United States, Afghanistan, Pakistan, and our other partners and allies,” said the spokeswoman.

It is unclear what role, if any, authorities in Qatar, Bahrain or the U.A.E. played to facilitate the arrests. Officials from the three Gulf states didn't respond to requests for comment on Sunday.

Members of the Afghan Taliban, including the Haqqanis, have long moved relatively freely in Qatar, which in the past has played a key role in mediating contacts between the U.S. and the militant group. The arrest of the two Haqqani leaders last week, however, may indicate that is changing.

“If they were important and that’s why they were arrested, it would mark a turning point for the Haqqanis and their ability to travel—and perhaps indicate a further erosion of their support and backing,” said Anand Gopal, an author and Taliban expert.

Better resourced than other Taliban factions, the Haqqani network has long represented one of the biggest threats to U.S. and allied interests in Afghanistan. U.S. and Afghan officials have said the group was behind some of the most spectacular assaults in Afghanistan in recent years, including a 2011 attack against the U.S. Embassy in Kabul that killed 16 people, and another that same year on the city’s Intercontinental Hotel that left more than 20 dead.

U.S. and Afghan officials have said Pakistan’s Inter-Services Intelligence agency covertly backed the Haqqanis to extend its influence Afghanistan, an accusation Islamabad has repeatedly rejected.

While they still represent a formidable threat for foreigners and Afghans, the Haqqanis appear weaker now than they did in the recent past, partly due to the targeting of their leadership and to advances Afghan security forces made in their territory. “They are a shell of their former selves,” Mr. Gopal said.

The youngest son of Jalaluddin Haqqani, the movement’s founder, Anas Haqqani rose through the ranks of the group after two of his brothers were killed, and was the second-in-command after his brother Sirajuddin Haqqani at the time of his arrest, according to Afghan officials. They say Anas Haqqani was in charge of fundraising for the network, which is partly financed by private donations from the Gulf.

The Taliban disputed this description of the younger Haqqani, saying he played no formal role in the organization, and that he was a final-year student of religious studies.

They said that before their arrest the two men had traveled to Qatar to visit Mr. Rashid’s brother: Mohammad Nabi Umari. Mr. Umari was one of five Taliban prisoners the U.S. released from Guantanamo Bay prison in May in exchange for U.S. Army Sgt. Bowe Bergdahl, whom the Haqqani held captive for five years. As part of the prisoner-swap deal, the so-called Guantanamo Five now live in Qatar.

The Taliban said the arrests of Messrs. Haqqani and Rashid was against the terms of that agreement.

“Both men were handed over to Kabul despite the freed Guantanamo detainees being assured that their relatives may visit them unharmed,” the Taliban statement said. “The American and Kabul administrations aren't bound by any international law when it suits their political objectives and neither are they truthful in their calls of peace and reconciliation.”

Last year, the Taliban opened a political office in Qatar to host peace talks with the U.S. and Afghan governments. While the office was shut down days after it opened as it got bogged down in controversy, many former Taliban officials still live in the Gulf state.

But with the rise of extremist groups like Islamic State in the region, Qatar may be less willing to tolerate militants, says Riad Kahwaji, a senior analyst with the Dubai-based Institute for Near East and Gulf Military Analysis.

“Qatar is the one that has the undeclared blessing of the U.S. to have ties with the Taliban,” Mr. Kahwaji said. “But any country in this period will be very sensitive and careful about what it allows when dealing with extremist groups.”

Qatar’s relations with its Gulf neighbors, such as Saudi Arabia and the U.A.E., have already suffered over the gas-rich emirate’s vocal support for the Muslim Brotherhood in Egypt and elsewhere in the region, its links with radical groups in Syria, and its involvement in the Libyan conflict.

Separately, Afghanistan’s intelligence agency on Sunday said a senior member of al Qaeda who they identified as Abul Bara Al Kuwaiti was killed in an airstrike in the eastern Afghan province of Nangarhar.


—Asa Fitch in Beirut contributed to this article.

http://online.wsj.com/articles/haqq...ersian-gulf-not-inside-afghanistan-1413733878

*Taliban claims captured Haqqani leaders visited ex-Gitmo detainees in Qatar*
By THOMAS JOSCELYNOctober 19, 2014




*Anas Haqqani and Qari Abdul Rasheed Omari (a.k.a. Hafiz Rashid). NDS photos via Khaama Press.*

The Taliban has released a statement concerning the recent capture of two Haqqani Network leaders, claiming that the Afghan government has lied about the circumstances surrounding the raid that netted them. The Taliban also claims that the pair had recently visited the senior Taliban leaders freed from Guantanamo earlier this year.

The Taliban's statement could not be independently verified.

On Oct. 16, the Afghan government announced the capture of Anas Haqqani, who is the youngest son of veteran jihadist leader Jalaluddin Haqqani, and Qari Abdul Rasheed Omari, the network's military commander for southeastern Afghanistan. They were detained on Oct. 14.

Omari is the younger brother of Mohammad Nabi Omari, a senior Taliban official who was held at Guantanamo from late 2002 until May when he, along four other Taliban commanders held in US custody, were exchanged for Sgt. Bowe Bergdahl. The "Taliban Five," as they've been dubbed in the US, were transferred to Qatar, where they are supposed to live for one year after their release.

The Taliban says in its statement that the younger Omari had recently met with his more infamous older brother in Qatar.

According to the Taliban, Anas Haqqani had been in Qatar as well. Anas Haqqani was captured after "he embarked on his first foreign visit to meet the freed Guantanamo detainees after an invitation by the family of Mawlawi Mohammad Nabi Omari (former Guantanamo detainee)."

The Taliban claims that Omari and Haqqani were "returning home on 12th October after spending about a week." They were both allegedly "captured by the American forces in Bahrain from where they were sent back to Qatar and then handed over to Kabul via United Arab Emirates."

Relying on this version of events, the Taliban criticizes the US, arguing that it had no justification for detaining the two and that the Taliban Five were promised their family members would be allowed to visit them without interference.

The Afghan government's description of the pair's capture was entirely different, saying that the two were detained by intelligence officials in Afghanistan's national directorate of security (NDS). There was no mention of the US first detaining them.

The Taliban also seeks to downplay the significance of Anas Haqqani in its statement, whereas the Afghan government says he played a prominent role in the Haqqani Network.

Anas Haqqani was merely "a Talib-ul-ilm (student) in his last year of studies who does not have an affiliation with any current political movements," according to the Taliban.

The Afghan government describes Anas as an influential jihadist and deputy to his older brother, Sirajuddin Haqqani, who leads the Haqqani Network. Anas has "special" computer skills and "was considered one of the masterminds of this network in making propaganda through social networks," the NDS said, according to _Khaama Press_. Anas "was responsible for collecting and preparing funds from Arabic countries to carry out operations of this network."

The latter accusation is especially intriguing, as Qatar is a known hotbed for jihadist fundraising.

The Afghan government says that Qari Abdul Rasheed Omari was "a shadow governor" for the Haqqanis in "the Ismailkhil district of Khost province." He also oversaw suicide bombing operations.

*A Haqqani leader who served multiple roles prior to detention at Guantanamo*

The Taliban says that the family of Mohammad Nabi Omari, the ex-Guantanamo detainee, invited Anas Haqqani to Qatar. US officials found that Mohammad Omari was a well-connected Haqqani leader who worked with al Qaeda prior to his detention in Sept. 2002.

In a leaked memo dated Jan. 23, 2008, JTF-GTMO analysts recommended that the older Omari brother be held in "continued detention" by the Defense Department. Omari "was a senior Taliban official who served in multiple leadership roles," according to JTF-GTMO. Omari "had strong operational ties to Anti-Coalition Militia (ACM) groups including al Qaeda, the Taliban, the Haqqani Network, and the Hezb-e-Islami Gulbuddin (HIG), some of whom remain active in ACM activities."

Intelligence reports cited by JTF-GTMO indicate that Omari was a "member of a joint al Qaeda/Taliban ACM cell in Khowst and was involved in attacks against US and Coalition forces." Omari also "maintained weapons caches and facilitated the smuggling of fighters and weapons."

Prior to the Sept. 11, 2001 terrorist attacks, Omari worked for the Taliban's border security and in this capacity had "access to senior Taliban commander and leader of the Haqqani Network, Jalaluddin Haqqani." Haqqani was the Taliban Minister of Frontiers and Borders at the time and this is what gave Omari the opportunity to become Haqqani's "close associate," according to JTF-GTMO.

Thus, it is entirely possible that Mohammad Nabi Omari invited Jalaluddin's son, Anas, for a visit to Qatar given the two families' historically close ties.

One "sensitive contact" told authorities that Omari was one of "three former Taliban commanders loyal to Haqqani."

A source cited in the JTF-GTMO file told authorities that Omari participated in a Jan. 26, 2002 "planning session to identify a new Governor of Khowst and to propose a list of members for the Khowst City Shura Council loyal to Haqqani." Several other high-level Taliban and Haqqani officials attended the meeting. One of them "directed the group to reconvene after members discussed names with al Qaeda members in their provinces." The leaked JTF-GTMO memo notes: "The plan was to have all personnel identified and vetted to prepare for future al Qaeda control of the area under Jalaluddin Haqqani."

Beginning in February 2002, according to another intelligence report cited by JTF-GTMO, Omari and "three al Qaeda affiliated individuals held weekly meetings to discuss ACM plans and to coordinate Haqqani loyalists."

Then, in July 2002, an "Afghan government employee" reported that Omari had joined "a new Khowst province ACM cell comprised of Taliban and al Qaeda commanders who had operated independently in the past." The list of cell members provided by this source included not only Taliban and al Qaeda leaders, but also individuals affiliated with the HIG and the Haqqani Network.

The JTF-GTMO file includes an intriguing detail about one member of Nabi's cell - a Haqqani money courier named Malik Khan. "Ayman al Zawahiri, the number two leader of al Qaeda" at the time, and now al Qaeda's emir, "has stayed at Khan's compound located outside Miram Shah," Pakistan.

In August 2002, Omari reportedly helped two al Qaeda operatives smuggle "an unknown number of missiles along the highway between Jalalabad and Peshawar," Pakistan. The missiles were smuggled in pieces, with the intent of rebuilding them for attacks near the Jalalabad airport. On Aug. 28, 2002, JTF-GTMO analysts noted, "two Americans were killed during attacks against the Khowst, Gardez, and Jalalabad airports."

Omari was captured in September 2002, detained at Bagram, and then transferred to Guantanamo. Omari was transferred to Qatar earlier this year and, if the Taliban's statement is accurate, then he has been hosting other veteran jihadists.

*Senior al Qaeda leader reported killed in US airstrike in eastern Afghanistan*
By BILL ROGGIOOctober 19, 2014

The US is reported to have killed a senior al Qaeda leader in an airstrike in the eastern Afghan province of Nangarhar near the border with Pakistan's tribal agency of Khyber. Despite US military officials claims to the contrary, recent raids and airstrikes against al Qaeda show that the network is not limited to operating in the northeastern Afghan provinces of Kunar and Nuristan.

The National Directorate of Security, Afghanistan's intelligence service, reported that senior al Qaeda leader Abu Bara al Kuwaiti was killed in a US airstrike in Lal Mandi in the Nazyan district in Nangarhar, which is adjacent to the border with the Tirah Valley in Pakistan's tribal agency of Khyber, _Pajhwok Afghan News_ reported.

The al Qaeda leader was at the home of Abdul Samad Khanjari, who is described as an al Qaeda military "commander," when he was killed, _TOLONews_ reported. NDS officers raided Khanjari's home and seized weapons, a laptop, and documents.

Khanjari is also said to double as the Taliban's shadow governor for the Achin district in Nangarhar, according to _Afghan Islamic Press_. This is not uncommon, as members of the Islamic Movement of Uzbekistan are known to double as shadow governors in northern Afghan provinces. Additionally, al Qaeda leaders are also known to serve as Taliban commanders; the US military has described these commanders as "dual-hatted" leaders.

Al Qaeda has not confirmed the death of Abu Bara, nor have online jihadists known to be plugged into the network announced his martyrdom.

The NDS said that Abu Bara "had close relations with the family of Ayman al Zawahiri, the al Qaeda leader."

Abu Bara was likely a member of al Qaeda's General Command. He was known to be a "student" and "comrade" of Atiyah Abd al Rahman, al Qaeda's former general manager who was also known as Atiyah Allah and who was killed in a US drone strike in Pakistan in August 2011. Abu Bara wrote Atiyah's eulogy, which was published in Vanguards of Khorasan, al Qaeda's official magazine.

In the eulogy, Abu Bara notes several times that he had access to Atiyah's documents and was trained by the former al Qaeda general manager.

"I was able to know things from his numerous letters in which he advises [jihadists] to be patient, seek the refuge of Almighty God in harsh times, and trust God's promise of victory even in these ruthless times we are living," Abu Bara said in the lengthy eulogy for his former boss.

"He used to treat me like he used to treat his son," Abu Bara continued. "He was like a carrying father and an older brother by guiding me in all issues and teaching and advising me whenever it is possible. I learned from him several things, which he stressed on teaching me. My brother Abu al Hasan al Wa'ili, may God protect him, saw this. He taught me things in religion and life in general."

Additionally, Abu Bara said that Atiyah informed him that Abu Dujanah al Khurasani executed the Dec. 30, 2009, suicide attack suicide attack at Combat Outpost Chapman in Khost province. Seven CIA officers and guards were killed in the attack.

"He [Atiyah] told me all the details regarding this operation and the plan," Abu Bara said.

The death of Abu Bara, if confirmed, is the second major blow against the terrorist network in Afghanistan and Pakistan this week. On Oct. 14, the NDS captured Anis Haqqani, the son of the Haqqani Network''s leader and the brother of its operational leader, and Hafiz Rashid, the network's military commander for southeastern Afghanistan, during a special operations raid in Khost province, Afghanistan. [See _Threat Matrix_ report, Afghan intel agency captures two senior Haqqani Network leaders.]

*Al Qaeda not concentrated in Kunar and Nuristan*

While US military and intelligence officials have repeatedly stated that al Qaeda is confined primarily to the northeastern provinces of Kunar and Nuristan, recent raids indicate that the jihadist group continues to operate in other eastern provinces.

"AQ [Al Qaeda] maintains a limited presence in the remote areas of eastern Afghanistan such as Kunar and Nuristan, and maintains a seasonal presence in other provinces," the US Department of Defense stated in the December 2013 edition of the Report on Progress Toward Security and Stability in Afghanistan. [See _LWJ_ report, US continues to claim al Qaeda's presence in Afghanistan is minimal .]

Over the past year, five senior and mid-level al Qaeda leaders, in addition to Abu Bara, are reported to have been killed in Nangarhar and Paktika, and just across the border in Khyber. The jihadists were killed in December 2013, and September and October of 2014, indicating that their presence is more than just "seasonal."

Just over a week ago, the US killed Sheikh Imran Ali Siddiqi (a.k.a. Haji Shaikh Waliullah), in a drone strike in the Tirah Valley in Khyber. The strike took place right on the border with Nangarhar, and some reports indicate Imran was actually killed in Nangarhar.

Imran is a longtime jihadist who started his career with the al Qaeda-linked Harkat-ul-Mujahideen. His death was announced by Usama Mahmood, the spokesman for al Qaeda in the Indian Subcontinent (AQIS). [See _LWJ_ report, US drone strike kills veteran jihadist turned senior AQIS official.]

Ayman al Zawahiri and other al Qaeda officials announced the creation of AQIS in early September, explaining that it was two years in the making. Mahmood said in his own statement at the time that AQIS was formed by gathering together "several jihadi groups that have a long history in jihad and fighting." Harkat-ul-Mujahideen, whose leader Fazle-ur-Rahman Khalil is closely tied to the group and signed the 1998 fatwa that declared war on the West, is likely one of those groups.

Harakat-ul-Mujahedeen is currently running training camps in Afghanistan, the US State Department said in a update to the group's terrorist designation in September. [See _LWJ_report, Harakat-ul-Mujahideen 'operates terrorist training camps in eastern Afghanistan'.]

In mid-September, the US killed Aqalzadin and Ikramullah, two Harakat-ul-Mujahedeen/al Qaeda commanders, in an airstrike in Paktika province. The two commanders are members of the Badr Mansoor Group. Badr Mansour, the group's former leader who was killed in a US drone strike in North Waziristan in February 2012, was identified in the documents seized at Osama bin Laden's Abbottabad compound as one of al Qaeda's "company" commanders. Mansour was also a Harakat-ul-Mujahedeen leader. [See _LWJ_ reports, 2 al Qaeda commanders reported killed in US airstrike in eastern Afghanistan, Bin Laden docs hint at large al Qaeda presence in Pakistan and Al Qaeda asserts authority in letter to Pakistani Taliban leader.]

In December 2013, the US killed two al Qaeda military commanders, three members of the Movement of the Taliban in Pakistan, and two members of the Afghan Taliban, in an airstrike in the Lal Pur district in Nangarhar. The seven jihadists were reported to be traveling to Kunar for a meeting. [See _LWJ_ report, 2 al Qaeda commanders reported killed in US airstrike in eastern Afghanistan.]

The two al Qaeda commanders were described as "close companions of Ilyas Kashmiri," the renowned Pakistani jihadist who was killed in a US drone strike in South Waziristan in June 2011. Kashmiri rose through the ranks of the Harakat-ul-Jihad-al-Islami, or HUJI, led Brigade 313, and ultimately served as the leader of al Qaeda's Lashkar al Zil, or Shadow Army, and as a member of al Qaeda's military shura at the time of his death.

The al Qaeda operatives killed in December 2013 were all commanders in the Lashkar al Zil, al Qaeda's paramilitary unit that fields forces in both Afghanistan and Pakistan and also embeds military trainers within Taliban units in both countries. These trainers provide instruction for battling security forces in local insurgencies, as well as knowledge, expertise, funding, and resources to conduct local and international attacks. [For more information on this unit, see_LWJ_ report, Al Qaeda's paramilitary 'Shadow Army,' from February 2009.]

Al Qaeda and its allies have been heavily targeted by ISAF in special operations raids over the past decade. ISAF publicized 338 raids from 2007 until the summer of 2013, when it ended reporting. Many senior jihadist leaders and operatives were killed or captured during those operations. Most of those raids took place outside of Kunar and Nuristan. [See _LWJ_ report,ISAF raids against al Qaeda and allies in Afghanistan 2007-2013.]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

*Militancy*

On October 16, TTP Jamaatul Ahrar released a video of a former Pakistan Army doctor, Tariq Ali, in which he called upon military officers and soldiers to join the Pakistan Taliban and help in the enforcement of Shariah law. Ali further urged soldiers to leave the army and disobey orders to fight against fellow Muslims. Ali claimed he had served in the Balochistan Frontier Corps and the 80th Infantry Brigade in Siachen, and had also served twice in North and South Waziristan. Ali claims he left Pakistan for Britain but was later deported back to Pakistan. The doctor is reportedly known as Abu Obaida al Islamabadi in jihadi circles and is also the spokesperson for a London-based fundamentalist group called Shariah4Pakistan. According to The News, Pakistani military authorities have decided to investigate the claims made by Tariq Ali in the video.[7]
On October 17, TTP Jamaatul Ahrar released the first 55-page issue of its new English magazine, “lhya-e-Khilafat” on the group’s Facebook page. The magazine includes statements from the group’s leaders about the restructuring of the TTP, an interview with one of its leaders, Omar Khalid Khorasani, and a story authored by a British fighter called “Abu Okasha al Britani” about joining the group. The editor of the magazine, Dr. Abu Obaidah al Islamabadi claims that it is an endeavor by the group to “highlight the oppression unleashed by the Pakistani Army on Pakistani Muslims and to expose the un-Islamic nature of ‘Islamic’ Republic of Pakistan,” to an English-speaking audience.[8]
On October 17, eight militants and one soldier were killed in clashes as part of Operation Khyber I in the Aka Khel area of Bara sub-district, Khyber Agency. Security forces have seized the populated Mantalab area of Aka Khel. Armed clashes and mortar shelling have taken place in the Nala, Malik Din Khel, and Sipah areas. [9]
On October 18, security forces killed six militants as part of the ongoing Operation Khyber I in the Sipah, Malik Din Khel, and Aka Khel areas of Khyber Agency.[10]
As of October 19, security forces have killed 37 militants in Operation Khyber I, while at least 50 others have surrendered to security forces, during the operations first three days in the Khyber Agency.[11]
On October 20, a key Lashkar-e-Islam (LI) commander called Haji Faqeer and 80 of his men surrendered their weapons to security forces in the Shalobar area of Khyber Agency. Earlier, another LI commander called Malam Khan also surrendered along with several of his men. Militants later reportedly destroyed the homes of 30 LI activists who had defected.[12]
On October 19, security forces warned the tribesmen of Bara sub-district and the Tirah Valley, Khyber Agency via airdropped pamphlets not to harbor militants. The pamphlet stated that security forces have launched Operation Khyber I to target militants in Bara and the Tirah Valley who have committed acts of terror. Military helicopters also dropped leaflets in Bara and Jamrud sub-districts of Khyber Agency, giving 36 hours to militants in the area to surrender their arms to security forces and accept the writ of the state. Earlier, on October 18, security forces urged militants to renounce violence through announcements made from mosques in Bara.[13]
As reported on October 20 by The Express Tribune, security forces and Khasadar forces arrested five militants, including an unidentified important commander, during a search operation in the Bakarabad area of Jamrud sub-district, Khyber Agency.[14]
On October 20, 2014, militants kidnapped a Frontier Corps member from his home in the Aka Khel area of the Bara sub-district of Khyber Agency.[15]
As reported on October 17 by Dawn, senior Pakistani government officials say the next target of the Pakistan military in North Waziristan will be militants in the Shawal Valley. The military intends to enter the Shawal Valley and destroy militant hideouts before the beginning of December. Additionally, Pakistani officials denied that the Pakistan military is under orders not to target particular militant groups like the Haqqani Network.[16]
On October 17, security forces arrested 40 suspects in a search operation in Charbagh sub-district, Swat, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.[17]
On October 18, in a roadside attack on a water tanker, an improvised explosive device (IED) killed two Frontier Corps personnel and injured two others in Salarzai sub-district, Bajaur Agency. TTP spokesperson Shahidullah Shahid claimed responsibility for the attack.[18]
On October 20, a cross-border attack along the Pak-Afghan border in the Kakhi Pass area of Bajaur Agency injured three FC personnel.[19]
On October 18, members of the Mamund tribe’s anti-Taliban militia pledged to fight alongside security forces in a rally held in support of the Pakistan military in the Tani area of the Mamund sub-district, Bajaur Agency.[20]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

*Zarb-e-Azb: Raheel Sharif’s doctrine of clarity 
Special Report*
*Wajahat S. Khan*Thursday, October 09, 2014


*ISLAMABAD: Days before the June 15 air strikes, which were followed by the June 30 ground offensive — official launch dates of Operation Zarb-e-Azb, the Pakistani military’s long awaited, and currently out-of-focus, campaign in North Waziristan — General Raheel Sharif looked across his long commander’s conference room table.*

There was Lt. General Khalid Rabbani, the Commander of Peshawar’s XI Corps, making a serious demand: two dedicated battalions from the Special Services Group would be required for the job in the initial stages. It was a tough ask. The SSG troops are crack commandos, difficult to maintain and expensive to deploy, and were already stretched onto other assignments for counter-terrorism duties across Fata and the mainland.

Sharif shifted his gaze further down the table, and made a snap decision that would be more strategic than tactical, addressing a more junior man, the General Officer Commanding of the SSG: “Forget the battalions. The entire SSG division will be dedicated if the need arises,” said the chief of the army staff. “And so will aviation. We will do, not what we can, but what we must, to win this.”

Frankly, all of the SSG didn’t — and, logistically, couldn’t — make it to North Waziristan. But Sharif’s decision was followed in spirit, if not letter; for the first time, in the extensive ground operations that were to commence, a detachment of SSG commandos would be embedded with regular infantry units at the platoon and even section level, ‘training by doing’ with regular troops to enhance the latter’s counter-insurgency (COIN) and counter-terror (CT) capacity. Besides shaking things up in the army’s conventionally static order of battle, Sharif’s move was also a crucial morale booster: it’s not a bad deal for a regular infantryman to have fully qualified special-forces commando with jump wings by his side in the heat of battle.

Five months into the much awaited, even delayed, military operation against the militants in North Waziristan — the ‘Hotel California’ of terrorists wanted by Beijing, Washington and everyone in the middle — the Raheel Doctrine, which is a hybrid of politicking, administrating, martialing, warfare and public relations, evolves: Take a big decision, in principle; figure out the details as you go along; be ambitious about the objective yet cautious about sharing it; and always take advantage of fluidity — politically, internationally, as well as militarily — if and when possible.

Since he’s assumed office, General Sharif has had a point to prove; most military analysts had taken it as a given that he was not ‘groomed’ by his predecessor, former army chief Ashfaq Kayani, to lead the world’s sixth largest standing army; that not only made him suffer through the labelling of being ‘the prime minister’s handpicked man’, but, as local pundits had diagnosed, he was going through the ‘beginner’s dilemma’ in his first year, where he had to work extra hard to be more than just the first among equals that are his powerful corps commanders and principal staff officers; his predecessors had experienced similar problems in their starts, but they had figured it out by engineering 10-year (for Pervez Musharraf) and six-year (for Kayani) tenures for themselves.

Sharif would not have — and for those who know him, did not want — those political luxuries; his commanders, in General Headquarters and in the field formations, were eager to move out of the Rah-e-Rast and Rah-e-Nijat hangovers that had become Swat and South Waziristan; the Tehreek-e-Taliban Pakistan had re-organised into a politically powerful and tactically potent force, despite losing Hakimullah Mehsud right around the time Sharif would be getting his fourth star; and he had one of his largest divisions, the 7th, sitting in a bunker in Miranshah, around 200 metres from where Mehsud’s residence had been, embarrassed into a self-inflicted siege, watching American drones and the Taliban play hide and seek around them, and only able to drive around once a week according to the terms of a limiting peace agreement that was in tatters anyway. Finally, 2014 was happening; there was a deadline to the Nato/Isaf drawdown that depended on securing the border, and Washington was shoving a stopwatch in Islamabad and Rawalpindi’s faces.

So, by late 2013, the Pakistan Army was looking, and ready, for some change and clarity; and its 15th chief, Sharif — never an intelligence officer, never in command on the western front, never the favourite amongst his contemporaries for the most powerful office in the land, more of an instructor than a doer, really — would bring it.

The intelligibility would come promptly, too. In the army, a “Quick Battle Order” is an immediate decision by a senior that has to be carried out by subordinates, usually always on the fly; planning is improvised, left to the men on the ground, but the essence defines the objective.

Early in his tenure, last December, General Sharif would give his first, serious QBO as army chief: A “Retaliate at Will” signal to his men in North Waziristan, who had been holed up in the tribal area, essentially blockaded, for years: that new space for action had led to a much publicised face-off in Mir Ali Bazaar, where the use of heavy firepower by quick reaction forces from Miranshah’s 7th Division against militants who had attacked a Frontier Corps check post, and were hiding among the civilian population, had ended up in a wintry media disaster for the military.

Sharif would use his spin-machine to fight off the public relations flak, but would effectively evolve the game of war he had started, optically and militarily: Where possible, use the air, surgically and/or aggressively; otherwise, use the ground, and if things got messy, control the information, down to a drip feed, or even nothing; but don’t relent in momentum or lose track of the big picture. It would be an approach that would resonate, as well as help create, the way his commanders would eventually run Zarb-e-Azb.

Over the early months of 2014, in the build-up to Zarb-e-Azb (or Op ZEA, as it’s now referred to), General Sharif would fine-tune his plans, essentially on the go: belligerent, tit-for-tat air strikes that would kill in the dozens, without much of a media fallout, thanks to an all-but-official information blackout from the region; an intelligence-based strategy that would loop in the civilian government to hold up the ‘talk to those want to talk’ narrative while allowing the military to play the ‘bomb those who don’t want to negotiate’ double-game. This would be, as a senior minister in the federal cabinet recently admitted in an interview, “a brilliant farce, designed to make the civilians look civilised, the army look gung-ho and actually confuse the terrorists, as a civ-mil divide was seen in Islamabad and Rawalpindi, but not felt on the ground in Waziristan.”

But those were optical illusions, engineered to create a national consensus by what was then a healthy relationship between GHQ and Raiwind; spring would see Raheel take further advantage of the civ-mil thaw as he prepared the battlefield, merging national politics with military kinetics.

In his speeches, General Sharif’s old and new school duality became the key: first, he would show off his democratic credentials; then, he would term the terror threat as existential; then he would remind all and sundry of Kashmir, calling it the jugular vein of the land. On the ground, he would start visiting his frontline troops, gearing up junior officers and senior commanders on both fronts while homing in the message;

get ready for a long haul, casualty-heavy engagement, out west. And don’t overthink it, too much.
As evidence of his seriousness, Sharif’s air assets would provide the pre-emptive lighting and thunder.

As for his faith in the negotiations, contrary to the views about Zarb-e-Azb having kicked off mid-summer, The News has learnt that pre-operational clearance strikes, by troops from South Waziristan’s crack divisions as well as Tarbela-based special forces, saw engagements building up to the north as early as March, concentrating on targets to block the region’s southern and eastern corridors in case the militants decided to move around too much within the badlands, or too far into the mainland.

Around the same time, the joint civil-military carrot of talks and stick of bombings, all driven by creative spy-games on the ground and in the media, would start creating splinter groups: The Mehsuds would walk, the Gul Bahadurs would balk, other factions born and older ones re-born.

Raheel’s generals would start identifying pockets for military as well as public-consumption purposes; North Waziristan would be taken in stages: first, by negotiations; then by the intelligence-led split-‘em-up game; then by softening up hard targets from the air; then, by ‘strangulation’ through curfews and cordons of relevant localities; then a random or a reasonable repetition of all of the above. The Karachi Airport attack in early June would provide a mere political tipping point for what had, essentially, already begun months before: a blitz in slow motion.

When the proceedings officially kicked off, for clearance and holding purposes on the ground, the NWA would be divided up into what some call the ‘Burger Battle’: the Mir Ali, Miranshah, Boya-Degan and Dattakhel Axes would form a neat, east-to-west centre, or the patty in the middle, of North Waziristan; next would be the south, also running east to west too, from around Razmak to Shawal, which would form the lower bun; later on, the north, up to Kurram, would be the eventual dressing, followed by sealing the border, the final bun on top.

Not unambitious, the selling price to both the government and the media would be several weeks of fighting, if not months, as well as a massive flux of internally displaced people. Units on the ground would get their holidays cancelled on similar timelines. What the army would conveniently forget to tell — and everyone would be too flummoxed to ask — would be that this was only Phase One of the operation: the patty bit, to secure the centre, the semi-urban meat, of the tribal agency.

Again, Raheel’s doctrine would form this ‘tell them what they need to hear’ approach. Here in the mainland, Phase One of Zarb-e-Azb would be sold as standardised and government-issued, conducted for operational as well as PR purposes. As a military source put it: “The psycho-social goals of taking on the big areas that everyone and their cousin had heard about, like Mike 1, Mike 2, Bravo-Delta and Delta Kilo (Miranshah, Mir Ali, Boya-Degan and Dattakhel) had to be taken, publicly and proudly, and so they were.”

Thus, July onwards saw the media-tap being opened: weapons caches, IED-factories, suicide-bomb training academies, literature and graffiti; the usual benchmarks of the newly captured badlands were displayed and aired. Success was declared with a thick skin, too; no heads of high-value targets were displayed on pikes, even as tough questions were raised about ‘safe passage granted’ to the ‘Good Taliban’ — those groups that are considered assets of the military intelligence apparatus, like the fearsome Haqqani Network — versus the ‘Bad Taliban’ i.e. factions at war with the Islamic Republic and its forces.

Meanwhile, Raheel’s course-mate, the retired yet high-profile Major General Athar Abbas, would, willingly or otherwise, come to the new chief’s aid by blaming the old chief, Kayani, for not having been decisive enough about North Waziristan, drawing a distinction between the inaction of the old guard and the dynamism of the new. Others would also chime in, agreeably. This would not be the first time in the summer when the former chief would be thrown under the bus, by sources privy or powerful, to separate Kayani’s regime from the incumbent one with a semi-colon of confidence.

But then, more politics happened. By late summer, the Dharnas started; Imran Khan and Tahirul Qadri came to town, and the General Headquarters got pulled in — dutifully or otherwise — into the messy war of attrition that was launched by the cricketer-cleric combine — with what some would allege was operational advice from friends in high places, even as high as Rawalpindi and Dubai — against the Nawaz Sharif regime. All evidence of the military’s involvement in the scrimmage remained anecdotal.

The storm was weathered and piloted through by General Sharif, who kept calm and quietly changed the batting order at Aabpara, stemming possibilities of extensions and/or de-notifications (Army code for officer/s being fired) by playing fair, even tweeting his way out of the mess.

Yet, here was Zarb-e-Azb, with its Phase One hardly over, and a crisis threatening Pakistan’s polity becoming the national front and centre. The operational patty — taking on the major localities running from Bannu in the east to the border in the west — was not yet fully grilled before Islamabad started heating up. Thus, optically, Op ZEA went straight to the backburner of the national conversation. A popular daily ran the headline “Zarb-e-Azb: The Forgotten War”, as parliament, not precision air strikes, became the key phrases of drawing rooms and news studios.

Meanwhile, the drone programme, suspended for several months since last winter, would restart; the border with India would start heating up as a new thaw with New Delhi would set in; and the Afghans would remain suspended in their own political deadlock, creating doubts about the future of US forces on the ground in Afghanistan, which always makes dollars and sense in Pakistan. But these would be gaps, mere distractions that Raheel and his men would take advantage of on in the ravines of Waziristan. For, come this autumn, Zarb-e-Azb continues to roll on, into its second, more decisive phase.

*“No time sensitivity please, this isn’t fast food,” explained an officer from Peshawar’s XI Corps, involved in ground operations in North Waziristan. “This is fine dining, a 20 course dinner, and right now, you’re on the fourth or fifth course. If you want to enjoy your meal, you will need the evening off.”*

Soldiers love food metaphors and, like journalists, they don’t like deadlines. While a Dharna-affected Pakistan has led to the national limelight moving away from Zarb-e-Azb, the ambitiously named (“Strike of the Prophet’s Sword”), even overdue military foray into North Waziristan — ground zero for the many terror groups which operate in the region — the Pakistani military has taken advantage of the broader political space carved out for it as a natural consequence of the ongoing anti-government crisis to figure the way forward for this war, as well as hone and enhance its own counterinsurgency (COIN) and counterterrorism (CT) skill sets.

“There’s more elbow room on the dining table today than we had earlier in the year,” said the officer, pushing the war-as-a-meal symbolism. “It’s not relevant how the extra political leverage was created, but it’s very relevant how we will utilise it in [Zarb-e] Azb.”

Translated, troops on the ground as well as their generals in General Headquarters now clearly reckon that Op ZEA (the Army’s new abbreviation for Zarb-e-Azb) is a long-term, ambitious engagement.

The campaign is going to haul beyond this winter, as new towns one may never have heard off — Tapi, Spalgha, Panda — are captured to ring across the national conversation; it’s going to extend into stages, with just the clearing and holding bit taking up to “a couple, maybe more, years”, according to an officer, before the building and transferring to the civilian-run administration even begins. Interestingly, there are abstract views about the return date of the internally displaced local population back into North Waziristan (generally, senior officers in the Army are not too keen on IDPs returning soon).

Moreover, Op ZEA is being seen as an eventually strategic game-changer for the region, which culminates with laws enacted, roads built, model villages constructed and borders sealed to buffer the endangered (Pakistan) from the embroiled (Afghanistan), finally de-hyphenating the American-manufactured security equation that is Af-Pak.

With key built-up areas (the towns of Mir Ali, Miranshah, Boya-Degan and Dattakhel) now taken, on-the-fly operations, air strikes, explosives/ordnance hunts and firefights continue, even as Phase Two of the operation officially begins.

Minor operations will also roll on through the so-called ‘non-fighting season’ of winter. “Why fight an unconventional war via the conventional ways,” asked an officer in explanation, further claiming that “we are geared up for the cold, but they [militants] are the ones who melt away when the chill arrives.”

Expect Shawal — a rugged no-man’s-land nestled between South and North Waziristan, with narrow alpine valleys and jagged peaks that rise up to 18,000 feet, as the next obvious target. Already being softened by both Pakistani air strikes as well as the CIA’s drones (which are back with a vengeance, though both sides have insisted in background conversations that Langley’s drone targeting is independent of Pakistani coordination), it’s where many militants have fled to since the fighting began, in earnest, last spring. The plan, simply, is to pound the locality hard and then take it by next spring. Thus, there is a long-term, almost relaxed, pace to the army’s operations, resonant in conversations on the ground in Waziristan and in the GHQ.

“The key difference in fighting COIN [counterinsurgency] in a foreign land versus your own land is time and legitimacy,” explained an infantry officer stationed in Waziristan for months. “Foreign forces are expeditionary forces, always running behind schedule. They are subjected to a time window and legitimacy problem. We are not.”

Yet, despite of the military’s can-do swagger, serious questions remain about Zarb-e-Azb, the foremost being: why now, and not earlier?

“Strategic restraint”, explained one officer, referring to the criticism generated around the beginning of the operation by the remarks of the former army spokesperson, the retired Major General Athar Abbas, about former Chief of Army Staff Ashfaq Kayani’s recalcitrance to launch an operation in the north soon after a 2010 campaign secured South Waziristan. Early summer saw those remarks create shockwaves against ‘Canny Kayani’, demarcating his style and intentions as clearly different from the incumbent Army Chief Raheel Sharif.

But, the officer continued, the pre-operational waiting game had more nuance to it: “Fata is not in a vacuum. The time Kayani took was for decisions that were linked to the Americans, to the Afghans, to 2014 and even to our own fatigue...Yes, we chose to remain under siege in North Waziristan, barely able to move. Yes, it was embarrassing. But those same bases where we were holed up for years are now providing the perfect jump-off points to launch full-scale offensives, are they not? So there is a dividend of patience we are enjoying operationally in North Waziristan.”

Other questions also arise. Have all the militants groups been unequivocally targeted, as the suave spokesperson of the Army, Major General Asim S. Bajwa, claims with his now famous “all colours and hues of terrorism will be eliminated” statements?

Moreover, that leads to another, even more serious question: Is this operation the real deal, the much awaited ‘clean sweep’, or a temporary push by the military to meet pending deadlines, like that of US/NATO/ISAF’s 2014 drawdown? Or worse, yet another ticked box to land defence deals while keeping the pot that is South Asian security simmering for attention and aid?

Like anyone else, soldiers don’t like being asked tough questions. But many officers on the ground admit that the “Haqqani Question” remains as unanswered for them as it does for the rest of the world: Where did the region’s deadliest militant faction, once cited as the “veritable arm” of Pakistan’s intelligence apparatus by an American military commander, and widely assumed to be based in North Waziristan, disappear to? Kurram? Quetta? Rawalpindi? Safe passage across the border?

Irrelevant, they say. What’s relevant is that a primary objective of counterinsurgency has been achieved: space, long ceded, has now been denied. The capacity of all and sundry groups to operate from the tribal agency has been reduced, as the rug of establishment — the ability to base — has been pulled from under them.

Yet, this was not always the case. In the initial stages of the campaign, when The News interviewed officers operating in North Waziristan, there was a lack of clarity about who to hit and who to spare. The situation earlier this summer, for example, with Hafiz Gul Bahadur — long considered a ‘Good Taliban’ tied up in a peace agreement since 2007/8 with the army was, as one officer put it, “dicey”. There were “mixed variables” that would not let the military unleash upon the southwest into Dattakhel and other areas dominated by Bahadur’s forces. Thus, those areas became safe havens, even as the operation continued elsewhere in the tribal agency.

Anxious to keep the momentum going — which had been built after they took Miranshah and Mir Ali — junior officers were getting impatient, too. As were the Americans, who restarted the drone programme mid-summer in zones like Dattakhel, where the Pakistani military was not yet fully engaging. Meanwhile, the locals had their own gripes: if the Dawars of Miranshah and Mir Ali were being targeted, why not the troublesome Wazirs of the southwest, too? If the Uzbeks were being hit, what about the Arabs? And the Afghan-centric groups, as well as suddenly “friendly” sub-commanders, who were retaining positions of safety in areas as south as Razmak?

Not any more. “GB [Gul Bahadur] is on the run, and it’s because we’ve decided to go for him... This whole ‘agreements’ and ‘proxy’ business makes life difficult in a full-fledged op,” said an infantry officer involved in the campaign.

“It isn’t like the old days,” confirmed a senior staffer in GHQ. “If I play double games with my juniors today, lives are affected tomorrow. We can’t be lying to ourselves when we are under a rocket-propelled grenade RPG attack that’s coming from the village of a so-called friendly fighter...Grays are becoming black and white for us when it comes to terrorism. Ten years of war can do that. Zarb-e-Azb is helping clean the slate for the Army.”

War is so fluid, this line of argument continues, that you can’t really pick one target or forego another when it comes to the heat of a contemporary joint-forces COIN operation and/or CT battle out in the badlands. As for the theories about the militants’ movements or migrations? Officers admit that it has happened before, and may well have happened again, though with some irreverence:

“With the Haqqanis, it’s a damned if we do and damned if we don’t narrative,” explained an officer involved in clearance operations. “Plus, some things are simply above our pay grade...But I’ll tell you something: We haven’t seen the Haqqanis being bussed out of here. We haven’t gotten orders saying ‘Don’t shoot at Haqqani, but do shoot at X, Y and Z’. That’s just not on. Not in a war like this one.”

A senior officer in GHQ had an even more candid take on the Haqqani question: “Of course, there are favourites. Every intelligence agency in the world works with bad guys. The CIA doesn’t work with Santa Claus, does it? Nor do our agencies...But forget the agencies for a minute, and look at the big picture. Look at how the state is committing itself. Look at the resources we’ve spent and lives we’ve lost for this area, and tell me if we can be blamed for a simple policy that works for us: that we won’t take everyone on at the same time...No, sir, we won’t. Now, even the Americans are understanding this policy.”

As for assessing gains and losses, amidst criticism from what one officer termed the “non-elimination mantra of the media”, that is the reproachful contemporary analysis that blames the Army for either having given enough warning signs to militants based out of North Waziristan to move out of the area before ground operations began in earnest — or worse, a safe passage — operational officers The News interviewed came up with broad, but similar, themes.

In a counterinsurgency, they surmised, a standing opposition in a pitched battle is a fantasy; so don’t expect big gains to be propped up on a regular basis. In the build-up and initial stages of the operation, officers admit, a lot of armed groups fled because they had better local intelligence — and, unlike Swat, more local help — than the Army. Officers also stressed the “success” of the massive aerial bombing campaign — which started in early spring and killed in the twenties and thirties whenever negotiations broke down or retaliation was in order.

Officers also emphasise that gains have to be measured in terms of ‘non-events’, too: The impressive capacity of the militants — improvised explosive device (IED)-manufacturing facilities, ordnance caches and distribution networks, for example — which was uncovered had to be understood before it was dismantled.

“Accumulated over three decades of a terror-driven economy, with wholesale markets of weapons and IEDs and sophisticated smuggling and storage links, cutting off Tango supply lines that run into the mainland was a major achievement,” claimed an officer involved in clearance operations, referring to the codename given to Taliban and other combatants by the Fata-based officers.

The fact that there has been little or no terror blowback in the mainland, Dharnas and all, with the Pakistan Muslim League - Nawaz’s “Fortress Punjab” not yet breached, despite promises of revenge attacks by militants — always an area of concern for the Lahore-centric government — is evidence of attainment too, claims this Army-driven perspective. The recent Quetta Airport/PAF Base attack, even the attempted mutiny to capture a Pakistan Navy frigate in Karachi, are seen as successfully quelled outliers in this line of argument.

“Zarb-e-Azb cannot be judged on a scoreboard, but a pendulum,” explained an officer who has conducted several ground operations in the larger campaign. “It’s about time versus space. We may have the momentum, but the enemy has the time. The key, for us, is to have both.”

[End of Part 2 of a series of special reports on Operation Zarb-e-Azb by the newspaper’s National Security Editor. Tweet to him at @wajskhan]

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fatman17

*Militancy*

On October 21, militants based in the Bara sub-district of Khyber Agency warned local tribesmen against leaving the area in a bid to use the local population as human shields against a fresh Pakistani military operation. Militants reportedly threatened to blow up the houses of people who leave the area or support the government in the new offensive, titled Operation Khyber I.[1]
According to an Express Tribune report on October 21, the Pakistani military launched Operation Khyber I after Manghal Bagh, the chief of Lashkar-e-Islam (LI), refused to vacate three strategic positions in the Tirah Valley of Khyber Agency. Security forces claim that LI militants were displaced from one of the positions in the first 48 hours of the offensive while operations continue in the other two positions. Government officials claim around 100 militants have surrendered since the offensive began on October 17.[2]
On October 21, Pakistani military airstrikes killed 30 suspected militants and destroyed four militant hideouts in the Datta Khel area of North Waziristan. The airstrikes reportedly killed a key Taliban commander called Daud Matta.[3]
On October 21, mortar shelling from across the border in Afghanistan killed one civilian and injured two in the Charmang sub-district of Bajaur Agency. Pakistan’s Bajaur Agency borders Afghanistan’s Kunar province and has a history of cross-border militant attacks.[4] 
On October 20, cross-border firing by militants on a Frontier Corps (FC) check post in the Ghakhi area of Bajaur Agency injured three FC officials. Tehrik-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) spokesperson Shahidullah Shahid claimed responsibility for the attack via telephone.[5]
On October 21, militants in Bajaur Agency distributed pamphlets warning polio workers against participating in polio vaccination drives and threatening attacks on all participating workers in the Khar area of Bajaur. Militants allege that polio vaccination is “anti-Islamic” and that the drives are a cover for espionage.[6]
On October 21, the U.S. Department of the Treasury added Pakistani national Sajna Mehsud, alias Khan Said, the head of the Mehsud branch of militants formerly part of the TTP, to the department’s Specially Designated Nationals (SDN) list. Meanwhile, late-TTP chief Hakeemullah Mehsud was deleted from the SDN list.[7]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

*Militancy*

As initially reported on October 21, militant commander Daud Wazir of Hafiz Gul Bahadur’s Group was one of those killed in an airstrike by the Pakistan Air Force (PAF). The airstrike also killed 30 militants and injured over 12 in Madda Khel, Datta Khel, and the Shawal Valley in North Waziristan.[2]
On October 22, militants fired rockets on a fort, killing two security personnel and injuring three others in the Datta Khel area of North Waziristan.[3]
On October 22, military gunship helicopters targeted militant hideouts in Shalobar and Sipah areas of Bara sub-district, Khyber Agency.[4]
In the wake of Operation Khyber I, tribesmen from Bara and Tirah are fleeing their homes in increasing numbers and relocating to locations such as Peshawar, despite warnings of retaliation by militant group Lashkar-e-Islam (LeI). Officials claim that 1,500 families have relocated from Bara while Jamaat-e-Islami (JI) officials claims between 20,000 and 30,000 tribesmen have relocated to Peshawar and the surrounding area.[5]
On October 22, a roadside improvised explosive device (IED) injured two Levies Force personnel and one other person in an attack on a polio vaccination team in the Dabara area of Mamund sub-district, Bajaur Agency. The blast comes at the end of a three-day campaign to immunize children against polio in Bajaur Agency.[6]
On October 22, a bomb disposal squad police defused a bomb found hidden in a computer monitor in a plaza near University Road in Peshawar.[7]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Kurram Agency

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

*Militancy*

On October 22, eighteen people including two soldiers and five civilians were killed and 23 injured in clashes and airstrikes by Pakistani security forces in the Tirah Valley, as a part of the ongoing Operation Khyber I in Khyber Agency. According to security forces, airstrikes in Sepah, Akakhel and Tarkhus areas of the Tirah Valley killed eight militants and destroyed three militant hideouts. Further, clashes between security forces and militants killed three militants, two soldiers and injured three others at Sepah in the Spin Qabar area. Five civilians were also killed and 23 injured in shelling by gunship helicopters in Bara sub-district of Khyber Agency.[5] 
On October 23, Pakistani security forces killed six suspected militants and injured seven in the Sipah area of Bara sub-district, Khyber Agency as a part of the ongoing military offensive, Operation Kyber I.[6]
On October 23, a militant attack on a check post of the Frontier Corps (FC) killed two FC soldiers and injured two in the Sipah area of Bara sub-district in Khyber Agency. The militants reportedly used heavy weapons in the attack. Security forces then launched a retaliatory operation against militant hideouts in Shalobar, Aka Khel, Yousaf Talab and Sipah areas, killing one and injuring two militants.[7] 
On October 22, Lashkar-e-Islam (LI) spokesperson Saifullah Saif claimed that an attack by the militants on a convoy of security forces killed nine soldiers in the Sepah area of Spin Qabar in Khyber Agency. Security forces confirmed the attack on the convoy.[8]
On October 22, a rocket attack by militants on a military camp killed one civilian truck driver and injured another in the Datta Khel area of North Waziristan.[9]
On October 23, unidentified gunmen killed eight and injured six members of the ethnic Hazara Shia community when the gunmen opened fire on a bus in the Hazar Ganji area of Quetta. The members were returning from a vegetable market when they were intercepted by gunmen.[10] 
On October 23, a roadside improvised explosive device (IED) killed two people and injured 14, including two Frontier Corps (FC) personnel, on Qambrani Road in Quetta. The IED detonated while an FC convoy was passing by, suggesting that the attack was targeting FC personnel. Gunmen also opened fire in the area after the explosion. No group claimed responsibility for the attack.[11]
In an update to a previous report from October 21, the U.S. Department of the Treasury added Pakistani national Sajna Mehsud, the head of the Mehsud branch of militants formerly part of the Tehrik-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP), to the department’s list of Specially Designated Global Terrorists. According to a U.S. State Department notification, Sajna was sanctioned mainly for his involvement in the May 2011 attack on Mehran Naval base Karachi and for masterminding the April 2012 Bannu jail break which freed 400 militants.[12]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

*Militancy*

On October 23, over the course of the day in separate clashes between security forces and militants, a militant commander, two civilians, and three soldiers were killed while at least 11 civilians were injured in clashes in Bara sub-district, Khyber Agency. In the Sepah and Aka Khel areas of Bara sub-district, tribesmen evacuating from Bara sub-district reported that bombers and heavy artillery injured at least 10 civilians and killed a militant commander while targeting militant hideouts. Additionally, Pakistani soldiers reportedly fired upon civilians they mistook for militants, killing two and injuring one, in Seyal Khan Killay, Aka Khel, Bara sub-district. Unidentified attackers killed a soldier in Aziz Market, Aka Khel, Bara sub-district. An improvised explosive device (IED) injured two soldiers in Seyal Khan Killay, Aka Khel, Bara sub-district. The Zakha Khel anti-Taliban militia set fire to the houses of 10 militants in Aka Khel, Bara sub-district.[2]
On October 24, police thwarted a militant plot when officers seized a vehicle containing 250 kilograms of explosives in Landi Kotal, Khyber Agency. Security officials believe that the vehicle was intended to be detonated in the Landi Kotal Bazaar and that it was intended to be retaliation for Operation Khyber I.[3]
On October 23, a suicide bomber killed one person and injured 22 in a blast targeting the vehicle of Jamiat Ulema-e-Islam-Fazl (JUI-F) leader Maulana Fazlur Rehman in Quetta. Rehman escaped unhurt from the attack. On October 24, police forces reportedly carried out raids in different areas of Quetta and arrested several suspects in connection to the attack.[4]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AMDR

Pak SSG in South Waziristan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Country Risk
*Continuing military operation in North Waziristan likely to cause split between Afghan Taliban and Pakistan military*
IHS Jane's Intelligence Weekly
17 July 2014

Pakistan Army soldiers at a militant compound in Miran Shah, North Waziristan, following a successful operation against extremists. Source: PA

*Key Points*

Pakistani media reported on 16 July that key jihadist figure Adnan Rasheed had been captured during the ongoing operation in Pakistan's Federally Administered Tribal Areas, and two US unmanned aerial vehicle strikes in North Waziristan this week killed at least 35 militants. The success of the operation to date is putting increasing pressure on the Tehrik-e-Taliban Pakistan's operational infrastructure.
 

The Pakistan Army's operation is driving militants from North Waziristan into neighbouring Khost, Kunar, and Paktika on the Afghan side of the border, where the Afghan Taliban has reportedly given refuge to these fighters.
 

The Afghan Taliban's support of the Pakistani Taliban is likely to drive a wedge in the former's traditional strategic relationship with the Pakistan military.
The most contentious issue will be over the Afghan Taliban's treatment of the Tehrik-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP). After six months of inconclusive negotiations following the attack on Karachi airport in June, the Pakistani government launched a full military operation in North Waziristan, codenamed Zarb-e-Azb. In addition to an extensive air and ground offensive, the operation has also coincided with a resumption of US unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) strikes in North Waziristan, indicating that despite the Pakistan government's official position of opposition to UAV strikes, there appears to be a great deal of collusion between the US and Pakistan military on such strikes.

Before the capture of Adnan Rasheed, the Pakistan Army had been unable to kill or capture any high value targets, and front-line commanders had admitted that most of the TTP leadership had crossed the border into Afghanistan to escape capture. Maulana Qazi Fazlullah, the head of the TTP, who assumed the leadership after the death of Hakimullah Mehsud in 2013, has continued to mount operations against Pakistani targets from Kunar, an area that is under the control of the Afghan Taliban and the Haqqani Network, another group that Indian and Afghan security forces have long alleged had close affiliations to Pakistan. Although the Afghan Taliban has always condemned attacks against the Pakistani military, it has not taken any measures to restrain Fazlullah. However, following the launching of the operation in North Waziristan, IHS' monitoring of jihadist social media has revealed that the Afghan Taliban has established refuges for TTP fighters escaping across the border from Pakistan. Seemingly in response to this, Pakistani media reported last week that Abdul Qayoom Noorzai, a senior Afghan Taliban commander, had been murdered in Kuchlaq, Balochistan. Kuchlaq, and other areas surrounding Quetta, had until then been considered safe for Afghan Taliban commanders.
IHS sources allege that the relationship between the Haqqani Network and Pakistan's Inter-Services Intelligence (ISI) had also soured over the past year owing to the Haqqanis' continuous support for the TTP.

As a result, a number of increasingly accurate UAV strikes have reportedly virtually wiped out the Haqqani leadership, while one of Jalaluddin Haqqani's sons was assassinated by unknown gunmen on the outskirts of Islamabad in November 2013. The implication, according to IHS sources within the intelligence community in Pakistan, is that the ISI facilitated these actions against the Haqqanis in retaliation for their support for the TTP.
Rapprochement with Afghanistan?

Another key indicator of the Pakistan military's growing problems with the Afghan Taliban has been the Pakistan military's attempt to improve co-ordination with the Afghan government. Two weeks before the launching of Operation Zarb-e-Azb, both governments had been protesting cross-border firing incidents.

However, almost as soon as the operation was launched, Afghan National Security Adviser Dr. Rangin Dadfar Spanta arrived in Islamabad for his first ever visit, quickly followed by several high-ranking Afghan National Army commanders, who met the Pakistani military leadership. The Pakistani military also remained neutral during the Afghan presidential election, another indicator that Pakistan is likely to look for greater co-ordination with the Afghan government, now that Pakistan is faced with problems with the Afghan Taliban.

Afghanistan's president Hamid Karzai has so far remained resistant to Pakistani demands, insisting that as a price for greater co-operation, Pakistan should disavow all contacts with Afghan insurgent groups, and that future co-operation should also include Indian and Chinese concerns in the region. However, it is likely that Karzai's successor, whether it is Abdullah Abdullah or Ashraf Ghani, will not take such a hard line with Pakistan.

Outlook and implications
As the Pakistan military continues to intensify its efforts against the TTP in the Federally Administered Tribal Areas (the army is likely to expand its operations to the Bajaur Agency in the next few weeks), the existing friction between them and the Afghan Taliban will increase. If Fazlullah executes major retaliatory strikes in Pakistani cities, there will be greater pressure on the Afghan Taliban to hand over TTP militants sheltering in the eastern provinces of Khost, Kunar, and Paktika. A refusal to do this will increase the likelihood of a split in the traditional alliance, increasing death and injury risks for Afghan commanders sheltering in Pakistan.

However, without the Taliban's support, Pakistan will not have a reliable proxy in Afghanistan, thus increasing political instability across the region. This is also likely to have a crucial impact on Chinese commercial interests in Afghanistan. China has made long-term investments in major projects such as the Aynak copper mine, content in the understanding that the Pakistan military could be used to intercede with the Taliban on its behalf after the withdrawal of international forces from Afghanistan in December 2014. If Pakistan's alliance with the Afghan Taliban continues to deteriorate, these projects will face increasing risks of attack.

*FORECAST*
As the Pakistan military continues to intensify its efforts against the TTP in the FATA (the army is likely to expand its operations to the Bajaur Agency in the next few weeks), the existing friction between them and the Afghan Taliban will increase. If Fazlullah executes major retaliatory strikes in Pakistani cities, there will be greater pressure on the Afghan Taliban to hand over TTP militants sheltering in the eastern provinces of Khost, Kunar and Paktika. A refusal to do this will increase the likelihood of a split in the traditional alliance, increasing death and injury risks for Afghan commanders sheltering in Pakistan.

However, without the Taliban's support, Pakistan will not have a reliable proxy in Afghanistan, thus increasing political instability across the region. This is also likely to have a crucial impact on Chinese commercial interests in Afghanistan. China has made long-term investments in major projects such as the Aynak copper mine, content in the understanding that the Pakistan military could be used to intercede with the Taliban on its behalf after the withdrawal of international forces from Afghanistan in December 2014. If Pakistan's alliance with the Afghan Taliban continues to deteriorate, these projects will face increasing risks of attack.

JDW

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Men in Green

Click to play.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=291159864427711

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

*Key commander among 20 militants killed in Khyber Agency *

October 26, 2014 - Updated 1030 PKT 





*KHYBER AGENCY: Security forces killed twenty militants, including key commander of banned Lashkar-e-Islam, in Khyber Agency last night, Geo News reported.*
Security sources said military jets pounded hideouts of militants in various areas of tehsil Bara of the tribal agency last night, killing 20 terrorists and injuring several others.
Sources maintained that a key militant commander was among those killed in the air strikes, while five hideouts of the terrorists werre destroyed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

*Al Qaeda in the Indian Subcontinent claims attacks on Pakistani ships were more audacious than reported*

By THOMAS JOSCELYNSeptember 29, 2014





*The banner above advertises the latest statement by AQIS explaining its attacks on two Pakistani frigates on Sept. 6. The man pictured on the right is purportedly Zeeshan Rafique, whom AQIS says was a second lieutenant in the Pakistan Navy. He is pictured giving a "briefing" to the "leadership of the mujahideen on the plan of the operation."*

Al Qaeda in the Indian Subcontinent (AQIS), the newest official branch of al Qaeda's international organization, has released a nine-page "press release" explaining its "targeting of [the] American and Indian Navies" on Sept. 6. The group says the operations were part of "a plan to strike America's military strength on the seas" that was prepared "on the orders of the respected [Emir], Shaykh Ayman al Zawahiri."

AQIS spokesman Usama Mahmood claims that the Pakistani government has covered up the extent of its planned operations and, he says, the media coverage thus far does not accurately reflect what transpired. Therefore, Mahmood has published al Qaeda's response on his official Twitter feed.

What follows is a summary of al Qaeda's version of events and is not an independent account. None of the purported details have been publicly verified by US intelligence officials.

All citations are from the statement released by Mahmood. AQIS is eager to claim that the operations caused more damage than the Pakistani government is letting on.

"The operation was portrayed as an attack on the naval dockyard by 'outsiders' who had infiltrated the facility," the AQIS document reads. But al Qaeda claims the "operation took place under the leadership of two brothers from Al Qa'eda in the [Indian] Subcontinent, namely Oweis Jakhrani (former Second Lieutenant in the Pakistan Navy) and Zeeshan Rafeeq (Second Lieutenant)."





The AQIS document includes photos of both Jakhrani and Rafeeq. Only Jakhrani was not an active duty officer at the time of the attacks, according to AQIS, as he "had only recently resigned from the Pakistan Navy due to his faith and zeal." All of the other al Qaeda operatives "who attained martyrdom during this operation were serving officers of the Pakistan Navy." (Emphasis in original.)

The goal of the operation was to take "control of two important warships of the Pakistan Navy," the PNS Zulfiqar and PNS Aslat. There "were several Mujahid brothers" aboard both ships and they were "provided with the necessary weapons and explosives required for this operation," AQIS says.

The first al Qaeda team was on board the PNS Zulfiqar, which departed Karachi on Sept. 3 and was allegedly scheduled "to be refueled by USS Supply," which "is one of the most important American naval ships after aircraft carriers."

While the PNS Zulfiqar was being refueled, "some of the Mujahid brothers present on board...were to target and destroy the American oil tanker [USS Supply] with the 72 mm anti-aircraft guns on their frigate."

In addition, other al Qaeda operatives on board the PNS Zulfiqar "would target the American frigate protecting USS Supply using four anti-ship guided missiles." If they were successful, the al Qaeda team would then use whatever weapons were left over to attack or "destroy any American or coalition warship present in the vicinity, and fight on until attaining martyrdom."

A second AQIS team was present on board the PNS Aslat "with weapons and explosives." According to the plan, the second cadre of AQIS jihadists was going to "take over" the PNS Aslat, which was "near the shores of Karachi," and "steer it towards Indian waters in order to attack Indian warships with anti-ship missiles." If any ships got in their way, including American warships, then the AQIS crew on board would use the PNS Aslat to attack them instead.

AQIS goes on to give a version of events that is substantially different from that told by official Pakistani sources.

The group claims that the PNS Zulfiqar departed Karachi on Sept. 3 and implies that the firefight between al Qaeda's men and others in the Pakistani Navy took place deep in the Indian Ocean. Pakistani sources have said that the attack occurred in the Naval Dockyard in Karachi.

AQIS questions the timing of the Pakistani Navy's announcement that the attack had occurred, saying it waited several days to publicly acknowledge it. The press release reads: "Is it [the supposedly delayed announcement] because it took three days to erase the evidence of the firefight aboard PNS Zulfiqar and the consequent damage to the warship? Or is it because it took three days for this frigate to return to Karachi after the battle had occurred on board?"

Similarly, AQIS claims that the attack on the PNS Aslat was an inside operation and it "was not attacked form the outside," as Pakistani officials have claimed. AQIS says that Pakistan "cover[ed] up the success of the Mujahideen and the moral and material losses and damage suffered by the enemies." Pakistan supposedly does not want the public to know that "the call to perform Jihad...has now started to appeal to even officers of the Armed Forces."

AQIS says that the Pakistani government is also hiding the identities of the other attackers from the public because it hopes to avoid any further embarrassment over "the fact that the rest of the martyrs were serving officers of the Pakistan Navy."

The preface to the AQIS press release explains its motivation behind its planned attacks on the two Pakistani frigates. The al Qaeda branch says that Pakistan takes part in the Coalition Maritime Campaign Plan (CMCP), making it part of the supposed global "crusade" against Islam.

In addition to securing "maritime trade routes for commercial shipping of America and other major powers of the believers," the CMCP participates "in the so-called war on terror (i.e. the American-led Crusade against the Muslim world" and prevents "possible attacks by the Mujahideen on the seas." The CMCP also provides "logistical support to the occupying American and allied forces in Afghanistan" and consolidates "their grip on Islamic waters" while "besieging the Muslim world from the seas."

The AQIS statement ends with several messages. The first is addressed to Muslims in Gaza, and repeats al Qaeda's standard call for "revenge" for the blood shed in the Palestinian-controlled territories. Other messages are addressed to the Muslim Ummah [worldwide community of Muslims] and the mujahideen. The latter should not forget "to make Jihad on the seas one of their priorities," AQIS says.

AQIS threatens America, "the Jews," and India.

And the final message speaks to the "Officers and Soldiers in the Armed Forces of Muslim Countries." AQIS holds up the Pakistani Navy officers responsible for the twin claimed attacks on Sept. 6 as examples for all Muslims serving in the armed forces. AQIS blasts the Pakistani Army, saying its generals demonstrate a "slave's loyalty to his master" and "have devoted the entire Armed Forces to the defense of American interests."

AQIS concludes by saying that all Muslims serving in the armed forces should join the jihad if they want to enter paradise and avoid hell. Thus, AQIS is attempting to recruit more officers and soldiers serving in the Pakistani military.

*Additional photos included in the AQIS press release.*

AQIS claims that one of its members monitored the movements of General Ashfaq Pervez Kiyani, the former Pakistani Army Chief, as he visited an American warship. AQIS says that its operative tracked Kiyani "on the computer screen of the missile control system installed on the Pakistani warship." This is intended to show that AQIS has operatives inside the Pakistani Navy.





The photo below purportedly shows the USS Supply as it refuels a frigate at sea. AQIS allegedly planned to attack the USS Supply as it refueled a Pakistani frigate.





AQIS included the photo below of the PNS Aslat.






http://www.longwarjournal.org/archives/2014/09/al_qaeda_in_the_indi_1.php

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

figmant of someone's imagination...

if what they say is true, why didnt they do things they were claiming...

pure BS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Immanuel

I wouldn't be surprised if most of it or part of it is true,they probably failed with heavy counter fire while trying to take over, the truth is probably somewhere in between. Pak Mil establishment is very good at covering things up, even other major attacks such as in Karma/ Mehran etc. were heavily covered up and most likely had internal security breaches, they had key intel only someone from the inside can provide. I am not surpised and I am sure most of Pak's Army, Navy and AF bases and key command nodes are breached to some extent.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

*Militancy*

On October 27, Pakistani gunship helicopters killed 33 militants in separate strikes in the Datta Khel and Gharlamai areas of North Waziristan. Local security officials claim the strike in Datta Khel killed both Uzbek militants and other militants belonging to the Haqqani Network.[1]
On October 26, unidentified Pakistan officials stated that there is evidence that the TTP has set up sanctuaries across the border in Afghanistan to accommodate militants fleeing from North Waziristan.[2]
On October 25, leading elders from the Mehsud tribe of South Waziristan decided to mediate between the Mehsud faction, formerly of the Tehrik-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP), headed by Khan Said Sajna, and the government. The decision was taken at a meeting in the city of Tank, Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa with the consent of the Mehsud faction and the government. According to a Mehsud elder, an 11-member tribal jirga will attempt to evolve a formula for reconciliation after holding talks with both sides. The Mehsud faction reportedly split from the TTP just before the launch of the military offensive in North Waziristan, Operation Zarb-e-Azb.[3]
On October 25, the Mehsud Taliban faction’s spokesman, Azam Tariq, declared that the U.S. State Department’s recent decision to designate Khan Said Sajna as a global terrorist signifies the recognition of the group’s jihad against Jews and Christians. He was also reportedly proud of bounties being offered for the group’s leaders.[4]
On October 25, Azam Tariq condemned the failed October 23 suicide attack on Jamiat Ulema-e-Islam-Fazl (JUI-F) leader Maulana Fazlur Rehman and denied his faction’s links to the attack. He added that his group did not support the targeting of innocent people, mosques and religious clerics. He also declared that his faction was a separate group that did not have any links with the Fazlullah-led TTP.[5]
According to a report in _The News_ on October 25, militant group Jundallah claimed responsibility for the Quetta suicide attack on Maulana Fazlur Rehman. According to Jundallah spokesman Ahmed Marwat, Rehman was targeted because of his pro-democracy views and for speaking and acting against the group. According to a confidential letter by the Sindh Home Department, Pakistan Peoples Party (PPP) chief Bilawal Bhutto also faces threats to his life from Jundallah.[6] 
On October 25, Pakistan Air Force (PAF) fighter jets killed at least 18 militants and destroyed a cache of arms and munitions in an airstrike in the Shalobar and Nala areas of Bara sub-district, Khyber Agency. Those killed included an important commander of Lashkar-e-Islam. Airstrikes in the Shalobar area targeted Tehrik-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) militants and the airstrike in Nala targeted Laskhar-e-Islam (LI) militants. Artillery and mortar fire supported the air strikes.[7]
On October 25, unidentified gunmen kidnapped a Levies soldier in the Shalobar area of Bara sub-district in Khyber Agency.[8] 
On October 26, militants blew up a girl’s primary school in Kakim Khan Keley village, Aka Khel area, Bara sub-district, Khyber Agency.[9]
On October 26, security forces arrested four Afghan Taliban members along the Zhob to Dera Ismail Khan Road near Zhob district, Balochistan. The Afghan Taliban members were reportedly injured and heading to Peshawar for medical treatment.[10]
On October 26, police killed nine militants, including members of the Punjabi Taliban, in a firefight after surrounding a militant compound in Mian Jokhio Goth near Razzaqabad oil terminal, Steel Town, Karachi. Over half a dozen militants, including the TTP’s Sindh Chapter leader, Irshadullah Waziri, escaped the encounter. Police stated that the militants had been involved in several terrorist attacks in Karachi, including the failed Karachi Central Prison jailbreak attempt. The Karachi police chief, Abdul Qadir Thebo stated that one of the militants killed is believed to have been the TTP’s leader in the Sohrab Goth area of Karachi. The Police additionally stated that the militants had been plotting to conduct terrorist attacks during the Shia holy month of Muharramul Haram.[11]
On October 25, intelligence personnel arrested a suspect and seized a cache of arms and explosives, thwarting a militant plot in the Kanak area of Mastung district, Balochistan. An unidentified security official told _Dawn _that the arms and explosives had been intended for use in attacks to be carried out in Quetta during the holy month of Muharram.[12]
On October 24, security forces conducted raids in Pashtunabad, Klli Kamalo, Killi Qambrani, Killi Geo and Sariab areas of Quetta and detained 24 suspects in connection with attacks on the JUI-F chief, Hazara Shia community members and Frontier Corps (FC) vehicle in Quetta.[13] 
On October 27, an improvised explosive device (IED) injured seven Frontier Corps personnel and two Levies force personnel in Charmang sub-district, Bajaur Agency.[14]



Immanuel said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if most of it or part of it is true,they probably failed with heavy counter fire while trying to take over, the truth is probably somewhere in between. Pak Mil establishment is very good at covering things up, even other major attacks such as in Karma/ Mehran etc. were heavily covered up and most likely had internal security breaches, they had key intel only someone from the inside can provide. I am not surpised and I am sure most of Pak's Army, Navy and AF bases and key command nodes are breached to some extent.


 
right.....u seem to have the pulse of the situation in your hand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Opinion
*‘Splitist’ policies *
Owen Bennett-Jones
Tuesday, October 28, 2014 







Earlier this year, when the government was talking to the Taliban, the argument used to justify the dialogue went like this: ‘If we can split the Taliban, then it will mean it is much easier for the army to deal with the remaining irreconcilables.’

And, for once, everything seems to have gone according to plan. Khalid Mehsud, formerly the TTP South Waziristan chief, took the money. With copious quantities of ‘compensation’ funds, he marched out of the TTP describing it as a criminal cartel killing innocent people. Makes you wonder why he joined up in the first place. 

His decision to break away left the army in a much stronger position to win back control of North Waziristan. Fazlullah, exposed to be incapable of keeping the Taliban united, was distracted by the need to tackle internal divisions. And as he did so Pakistan enjoyed a period of relative quiet in the big cities.

And yet some Pakistanis have watched these developments with a raised eyebrow. As they are all too well aware, there is a history of the Pakistani state failing to crush its enemies but instead trying to weaken them by a policy of creating splits.

How much easier, the official thinking goes, to get our opponents to fight each other rather than doing the job ourselves. How much better to use guile and cunning to achieve our objectives rather than brute force.

The most of obvious example comes from the 1990s in Karachi. Faced with the growing power of the MQM, the state sponsored a breakaway rival faction, MQM Haqiqi. As intended, the Haqiqis went about their given task of confronting their former comrades with force.

But there was, in fact, a price to be paid for the policy. All those weapons supplied to the Haqiqis only made the situation for Karachiites even worse as the violence in the city became ever more intense. And of course the state didn’t go as far as to allow the Haqiqis to entirely destroy the MQM. After all, the calculation went, Altaf Hussain might come in handy one day.

Take another example: Kashmir. At first the ISI backed the JKLF seeing it as a way of putting pressure on India. But when Pakistan’s securicrats realised that the JKLF was in fact struggling not for union with Pakistan but for Kashmiri independence, the ISI went in for a bit of splitism. Within a few years there was an alphabet soup of Kashmiri militant outfits, some under direct state sponsorship and others being supported through various proxies.

As in Karachi, there was a price – and not just for the Kashmiris who had to put up with violence all around them. True, the insurgency became more focused on union with Pakistan. But at the same time many militant leaders took their eye off the Indian security forces and started fighting each other. In theory the various groups’ shared opposition to Indian rule in Kashmir should have united them. In practice their need – or at least their desire – to secure official Pakistani support undermined their cause.

It is a pattern that has been repeated in other spheres of Pakistani life. Sectarian groups have found their efforts to kill those they object to confused by their desire to secure official backing and the funds that come with it. It’s happened in mainstream politics too: remember the PML-N and PML-Q.

Breakaway factions can disappear into relative obscurity – as MQM Haqiqi and the JKLF have done. But some – such as Harakat al Ansar – can end up having a life of their own.

Divide and rule is a time-honoured method of governance, once much loved by the British. And it does have its advantages. It is perhaps too easy to overlook the times when the policy works. After all in recent months the Pakistani Army has managed to win back control of North Waziristan. This time last year many Pakistanis believed that would never happen. Creating the split in the Waziri Taliban, it turns out, was an effective piece of statecraft.

But that is not the whole story. The reliance on splits also exposes an underlying state weakness. By effectively paying part of the Taliban not to fight, the state not only rewarded one of its enemies but also allowed would be militants to conclude that if they want to make serious money the best way to do it is to become such a problem that the government will pay you to go away.

The splitist policy in the tribal areas sent a signal that, by force alone, the state is incapable of enforcing its writ. Indeed with Khalid Mehsud likely to be given a very free hand in the parts of South Waziristan he controls, the army might end up giving up some of its recent hard-won gains there. So, the short-term gains may lead to some some longer-term losses.

And looking further ahead, history suggests that splits lead to factions which will at some point use the state patronage they enjoy to pursue their own objectives and not those of Pakistan as a whole. And then, no doubt, they will be helped by the state’s tendency to take a distinctly indulgent approach towards errant allies. And all the while the state will have failed to do the one thing that it needs to do above all else: establish rule of law.

The writer is a freelance British journalist, one of the hosts of BBC’s Newshour and the author of the new political thriller, Target Britain. 

Twitter: @OwenBennettJone 

Email: bennettjones@hotmail.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Secur

fatman17 said:


> if what they say is true, why didnt they do things they were claiming...



Ah you know. Angels didn't come against the materialistic might of the infidel Pakistan Army. Still they got "martyred" as if trying to harm your country, gets you that title.


----------



## fatman17

*Militancy*

On October 28, Criminal Investigation Department (CID) officials arrested four suspects from the Malir and Tariq road areas of Karachi for alleged involvement in the Karachi airport attack on June 8 that killed 37 people. According to officials, the suspects belong to the Tehrik-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) and al Qaeda.[1]
On October 28, Pakistani gunship helicopters destroyed several militant hideouts in the Tirah Valley in Khyber Agency.[2]
On October 28, unidentified gunmen killed a former anti-Taliban militia member in the village of Sher Palam in Swat, Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa.[3]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rajput_Pakistani

As per news coming in.
During ongoing OP ZeA, In Khyber agency more then 15 militants have been killed. During encounter three Soldiers martyred while 4 others sustained injuries. Unconfirmed reports says that one son of militant commander Mangal Bagh might also been killed. Terrorists killed in encounter may cross 35 mark.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

*Drone Strike*

On October 30, a U.S. drone strike killed seven militants in Nargas village of the Birmal area in Azam Warsak sub-district of South Waziristan Agency. According to military sources, a top Haqqani commander named Abdullah Haqqani and four foreign fighters were among those killed. A Reuters report claims that a senior Arab commander was one of the foreign fighters. The drone strike also destroyed a vehicle loaded with arms and ammunition. Meanwhile, Foreign Office spokesperson Tasneem Aslam condemned the drone strike for violating Pakistan’s sovereignty and territorial integrity.[1] 
*Militancy*

On October 29, security forces killed 21 suspected militants and injured several others in a clearance operation in the Spin Qamar area of Bara sub-district in Khyber Agency. This operation was reportedly part of the second phase of a new offensive in Khyber named Operation Khyber II. Further, eight soldiers were reportedly killed and four soldiers injured in clashes with militants. Local sources claim that a son of Mangal Bagh, the chief of Lashkar-e-Islam militant group, was also killed in the clashes. According to National disaster officials, the fighting in Khyber has forced more than 18,000 people to flee from the area.[2] 
On October 30, Frontier Corps (FC) personnel seized about 4,000 kilograms of explosive materials and other weapons during a search operation in Gulistan sub-district, Qila Abdullah district, Balochistan, reportedly foiling a major terror attempt. An Afghan national named Mohammed Aslam was also arrested. According to FC officials, Muharram processions in Quetta were possibly the intended targets of militants. Meanwhile, Balochistan’s Home Minister Sarfaraz Bugti accused India’s Research and Analysis Wing (RAW) and Afghanistan’s National Directorate of Security (NDS) of creating unrest in the province.[3]
On October 30, unknown men fired at a Rangers’ vehicle, killing one personnel and injuring another, in Nawa Lane of Lyari, Karachi.[4] 
On October 30, an improvised explosive device (IED) detonated in the Shalkot area of Quetta while a security forces’ vehicle was crossing through the area. No casualties were reported.[5]


----------



## Irfan Baloch

fatman17 said:


> *Militancy*
> 
> On October 28, Criminal Investigation Department (CID) officials arrested four suspects from the Malir and Tariq road areas of Karachi for alleged involvement in the Karachi airport attack on June 8 that killed 37 people. According to officials, the suspects belong to the Tehrik-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) and al Qaeda.[1]
> On October 28, Pakistani gunship helicopters destroyed several militant hideouts in the Tirah Valley in Khyber Agency.[2]
> On October 28, unidentified gunmen killed a former anti-Taliban militia member in the village of Sher Palam in Swat, Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa.[3]


we need to take out the Taliban informants in the areas of operation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMC

What's the situation in bajaur? Are we starting an operation there? Can't recall where I heard this but what I heard is TTP have escaped to Bajaur among other places.


----------



## fatman17

*Drone Strikes*

In an update on the U.S. drone strike reported on October 30, a _New York Times_ report claims that four of the militants killed were foreign fighters including two from Saudi Arabia, one from Yemen and one from Sudan. However, a local Taliban commander also reportedly claimed that those killed and injured in the attack were Arabs and fighters belonging to the Ahmadzai Wazir Taliban.[1] 
*Militancy*

On October 30, Pakistani Air Force fighter jets killed 20 militants and destroyed five militant hideouts in the Akakhel and Tirah areas of Khyber Agency as a part of the ongoing military offensive, Operation Khyber. [2]
On October 31, police forces reportedly killed three Tehrik-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) militants in an encounter in the Sohrab Goth area of Karachi. According to a police official, a suicide bomber and the leader of TTP Karachi chapter named Sultan were among those killed.[3]
On October 30, a Frontier Corps convoy narrowly missed a blast from an improvised explosive device (IED) on Link Road in the Hazarganji area, Quetta. No one was injured in the blast.[4]
On October 30, Canadian police arrested a Pakistani resident of Ontario who, they alleged, has ties to militants in Pakistan and possesses an arsenal of firearms. According to Canadian officials, the suspect had expressed extremist views on Twitter.[5]
*Pakistan-Afghanistan Relations*

On October 31, Pakistani security forces handed over to Afghan authorities 29 Afghan nationals who had been arrested by Pakistan security forces during military offensive Operation Zarb-e-Azb in North Waziristan.[6]



SMC said:


> What's the situation in bajaur? Are we starting an operation there? Can't recall where I heard this but what I heard is TTP have escaped to Bajaur among other places.


 
its possible but unlikely as there is a battalion HQ in bajaur.


----------



## Bratva

*Top spy agencies told the Supreme Court on Tuesday that Pakistan has lost 49,000 lives since the apocalyptic attacks on World Trade Center and Pentagon in the United States on September 11, 2001. Interestingly, government agencies had put the fatality figure at 40,000 in earlier reports.*

More than 24,000 people – both civilians and troops – were killed in terrorist attacks during the period between 2001 and 2008. The last five years have proved costlier, in human terms. Another 25,000-plus people died during military offensives against Taliban insurgents in the restive tribal regions since 2008, the attorney for the intelligence agencies told the court in a report.






The apex court was hearing a petition challenging the constitutional status of the Action in Aid of Civil Powers Regulations (AACPR) 2011 which relates to deployment of armed forces to help the civil administration restore law and order.

The petition was filed by former Jamaat-i-Islami senator Professor Ibrahim through his counsel Ghulam Nabi. The petitioner has accused the army of violating human rights in the provincially administered tribal areas (PATA).






According to the report, the armed forces have suffered 15,681 casualties while fighting Taliban militants in the tribal areas since 2008 – with 2009 being the deadliest year for them.

The court was informed that the armed forces were called in aid of the civil administration as the law enforcers, including the police, were unable to tackle the challenge in most of Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa province.

As many as 5,152 civilians have been killed and 5,678 injured in bomb blasts and suicide attacks since 2008, says the report. Similarly, 3,051 insurgents were killed and 1,228 wounded in security operations during the same period.

According to the report, there have been 235 suicide hits, 9,257 rocket attacks and 4,256 bomb explosions in the last five years. More than 200 members of tribal peace committees, or Lashkars, including volunteers and chieftains, were also killed and 275 wounded in targeted attacks in the last three years.

The report also revealed that 1,030 schools and colleges were destroyed by Taliban insurgents in Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa from 2009 to 2013.

The spy agencies also claimed that the Tehreek-e-Taliban Pakistan, the outlawed conglomerate of militant groups blamed for most violence in the country, has weakened due to infighting and fragmentation. Some of its splinter groups have morphed into sectarian extremist groups – which are mounting attacks on the Shia community in Quetta and Karachi.

Now, the TTP is not as effective as it was before 2008 when it challenged the writ of the state, the report said adding that people’s support for militants is waning.

According to the report, the Afghan government was colluding with the Swat chapter of TTP. And this collusion could lead to a surge in cross-border attacks by Taliban militants in the bordering districts of Chitral, Dir, Swat and tribal regions of Bajaur and Momand. This is the first time Pakistani security forces openly blamed the Afghan government for colluding with the TTP.

_Published in The Express Tribune, March 27th, 2013._

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pakistani shaheens

*Tariq Saeed*
Thursday, October 30, 2014 - Peshawar—The Director General, Inter Services Public Relations (ISPR), Major General Asim Saleem Bajwa says Pak Army led security forces are making substantial advancements in the ongoing operation Zarb-e-Azb in North Waziristan agency and Operation Khyber 1 in the Khyber agency and that the forces have cleared most of the areas in NWA from the militants. However he declined to give any time frame for the conclusion of the Operations saying the gains made by the security forces in the operations against the miscreants have gone long way in curbing terrorism. 

“The Operations Zarb-e-Azb in NWA and Khyber-I in parts of Khyber agency are going on successfully and the major triumph Achieved by the security forces in these surgeries has greatly helped reduce incidents of terrorism and kidnapping for ransom cases”. The DG ISPR was briefing media in Peshawar.

He announced that responding to the KP government request to deploy Pakistan Army troops in 134 sensitive localities in Khyber Pukhtunkhwa, the Pak Army would facilitate beefing up security during the holy month of Moharram. “We will send military personnel wherever needed as per the government’s request,” Bajwa said. 

Giving statistics the head of the publicity wing of the Army said over 1100 terrorists have been killed in Operation Zarb-e-Azb while 44 terrorists were eliminated and 10 surrendered to security forces in Operation Khyber-I in Khyber Agency respectively adding the main tributaries and population centers in Razmak, Mir Ali, Miranshah have already been cleared while peripheries around Mir Ali, Ghulam Khan and Shewa have also been cleared by the forces. He said, areas onward Datakhel in North Waziristan Agency were being cleared presently.

Gen Bajwa said 132.5tons explosive have been seized while over million ammunition rounds have been confiscated in North Waziristan Agency. A total of 12359 weapons of all categories have also been seized during the operation 

Zarb-e-Azb, he said, adding the seized unsafe explosives have been exploded as it could not be dumped or defused. He maintained. He informed that what necessitated the operation Khyber-I was to contain the activities of the fleeing terrorists in NWA and to stop their spell over to the neighbouring Khyber Agency where their regrouping was possible. The DG ISPR said hideouts of terrorists would be targeted where found and intelligence based operations would continue without any discrimination.

He said Pakistan would not allow anyone to use its soil for terrorist’s activities. To a question, he said, Taliban leadership including Maulana Fazlullah was operating from Kunar province of Afghanistan and we have conveyed our concerns to Afghan Govt to this effect.

The DG ISPR said the Pakistan Govt sought the cooperation of Afghan Government in countering terrorism from the region, however, he said, “we are not receiving as much support as we required from the Afghan Govt,”. He lamented. To a query about roaming Afghan SIMs on border area, he said, the same has been communicated to the Afghan Govt to check this matter, adding unless this matter was solved by the Afghan Govt itself, the problem would continue to pose threats of terrorism. He declared that frequent unprovoked violations by Indian Forces on LoC and Working Boundary could not divide our attention from the western border, adding the Indians will be getting befitting reply if India continued to resort to unprovoked firing at the LoC and Working Boundary.

“We have taken notice of the reports of incidents of target killing in Swat very seriously and action would be taken against the responsible”. He replied to a query. To a question about firing incidents on airplanes around Peshawar Airport, the DG ISPR said certain gangs have been nabbed to this effect and are being investigated. Gen Bajwa said 2500 intelligence based operations were continuing against the suspects all over the country. He said a comprehensive resettlement plan of temporarily displaced people of North Waziristan Agency was prepared and we want that after their return they live in a better, safe and peaceful environment in their respective villages and towns. He said an Engineering Division of the army headed by a Major General has been engaged for the reconstruction and resettlement activities in the operation hit areas in NWA and the process of rebuilding has started. FWO has also been mobilized with focus on reconstruction of the damaged structures. The DG ISPR also appealed to people to identify suspects and expressed the resolve that Pakistan’s soil will not be allowed to be used for terrorism.

No time frame to end Zarb-e-Azb: ISPR


----------



## A.M.

"Meanwhile, Foreign Office spokesperson Tasneem Aslam condemned the drone strike for violating Pakistan’s sovereignty and territorial integrity."

Am i the only one who chuckles at this now?


----------



## RabzonKhan

A.M. said:


> "Meanwhile, Foreign Office spokesperson Tasneem Aslam condemned the drone strike for violating Pakistan’s sovereignty and territorial integrity."
> 
> Am i the only one who chuckles at this now?


I really feel sorry for the poor woman.


----------



## iPhone

Bratva said:


> *Al Qaeda in the Indian Subcontinent claims attacks on Pakistani ships were more audacious than reported*
> 
> By THOMAS JOSCELYNSeptember 29, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The banner above advertises the latest statement by AQIS explaining its attacks on two Pakistani frigates on Sept. 6. The man pictured on the right is purportedly Zeeshan Rafique, whom AQIS says was a second lieutenant in the Pakistan Navy. He is pictured giving a "briefing" to the "leadership of the mujahideen on the plan of the operation."*
> 
> Al Qaeda in the Indian Subcontinent (AQIS), the newest official branch of al Qaeda's international organization, has released a nine-page "press release" explaining its "targeting of [the] American and Indian Navies" on Sept. 6. The group says the operations were part of "a plan to strike America's military strength on the seas" that was prepared "on the orders of the respected [Emir], Shaykh Ayman al Zawahiri."
> 
> AQIS spokesman Usama Mahmood claims that the Pakistani government has covered up the extent of its planned operations and, he says, the media coverage thus far does not accurately reflect what transpired. Therefore, Mahmood has published al Qaeda's response on his official Twitter feed.
> 
> What follows is a summary of al Qaeda's version of events and is not an independent account. None of the purported details have been publicly verified by US intelligence officials.
> 
> All citations are from the statement released by Mahmood. AQIS is eager to claim that the operations caused more damage than the Pakistani government is letting on.
> 
> "The operation was portrayed as an attack on the naval dockyard by 'outsiders' who had infiltrated the facility," the AQIS document reads. But al Qaeda claims the "operation took place under the leadership of two brothers from Al Qa'eda in the [Indian] Subcontinent, namely Oweis Jakhrani (former Second Lieutenant in the Pakistan Navy) and Zeeshan Rafeeq (Second Lieutenant)."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The AQIS document includes photos of both Jakhrani and Rafeeq. Only Jakhrani was not an active duty officer at the time of the attacks, according to AQIS, as he "had only recently resigned from the Pakistan Navy due to his faith and zeal." All of the other al Qaeda operatives "who attained martyrdom during this operation were serving officers of the Pakistan Navy." (Emphasis in original.)
> 
> The goal of the operation was to take "control of two important warships of the Pakistan Navy," the PNS Zulfiqar and PNS Aslat. There "were several Mujahid brothers" aboard both ships and they were "provided with the necessary weapons and explosives required for this operation," AQIS says.
> 
> The first al Qaeda team was on board the PNS Zulfiqar, which departed Karachi on Sept. 3 and was allegedly scheduled "to be refueled by USS Supply," which "is one of the most important American naval ships after aircraft carriers."
> 
> While the PNS Zulfiqar was being refueled, "some of the Mujahid brothers present on board...were to target and destroy the American oil tanker [USS Supply] with the 72 mm anti-aircraft guns on their frigate."
> 
> In addition, other al Qaeda operatives on board the PNS Zulfiqar "would target the American frigate protecting USS Supply using four anti-ship guided missiles." If they were successful, the al Qaeda team would then use whatever weapons were left over to attack or "destroy any American or coalition warship present in the vicinity, and fight on until attaining martyrdom."
> 
> A second AQIS team was present on board the PNS Aslat "with weapons and explosives." According to the plan, the second cadre of AQIS jihadists was going to "take over" the PNS Aslat, which was "near the shores of Karachi," and "steer it towards Indian waters in order to attack Indian warships with anti-ship missiles." If any ships got in their way, including American warships, then the AQIS crew on board would use the PNS Aslat to attack them instead.
> 
> AQIS goes on to give a version of events that is substantially different from that told by official Pakistani sources.
> 
> The group claims that the PNS Zulfiqar departed Karachi on Sept. 3 and implies that the firefight between al Qaeda's men and others in the Pakistani Navy took place deep in the Indian Ocean. Pakistani sources have said that the attack occurred in the Naval Dockyard in Karachi.
> 
> AQIS questions the timing of the Pakistani Navy's announcement that the attack had occurred, saying it waited several days to publicly acknowledge it. The press release reads: "Is it [the supposedly delayed announcement] because it took three days to erase the evidence of the firefight aboard PNS Zulfiqar and the consequent damage to the warship? Or is it because it took three days for this frigate to return to Karachi after the battle had occurred on board?"
> 
> Similarly, AQIS claims that the attack on the PNS Aslat was an inside operation and it "was not attacked form the outside," as Pakistani officials have claimed. AQIS says that Pakistan "cover[ed] up the success of the Mujahideen and the moral and material losses and damage suffered by the enemies." Pakistan supposedly does not want the public to know that "the call to perform Jihad...has now started to appeal to even officers of the Armed Forces."
> 
> AQIS says that the Pakistani government is also hiding the identities of the other attackers from the public because it hopes to avoid any further embarrassment over "the fact that the rest of the martyrs were serving officers of the Pakistan Navy."
> 
> The preface to the AQIS press release explains its motivation behind its planned attacks on the two Pakistani frigates. The al Qaeda branch says that Pakistan takes part in the Coalition Maritime Campaign Plan (CMCP), making it part of the supposed global "crusade" against Islam.
> 
> In addition to securing "maritime trade routes for commercial shipping of America and other major powers of the believers," the CMCP participates "in the so-called war on terror (i.e. the American-led Crusade against the Muslim world" and prevents "possible attacks by the Mujahideen on the seas." The CMCP also provides "logistical support to the occupying American and allied forces in Afghanistan" and consolidates "their grip on Islamic waters" while "besieging the Muslim world from the seas."
> 
> The AQIS statement ends with several messages. The first is addressed to Muslims in Gaza, and repeats al Qaeda's standard call for "revenge" for the blood shed in the Palestinian-controlled territories. Other messages are addressed to the Muslim Ummah [worldwide community of Muslims] and the mujahideen. The latter should not forget "to make Jihad on the seas one of their priorities," AQIS says.
> 
> AQIS threatens America, "the Jews," and India.
> 
> And the final message speaks to the "Officers and Soldiers in the Armed Forces of Muslim Countries." AQIS holds up the Pakistani Navy officers responsible for the twin claimed attacks on Sept. 6 as examples for all Muslims serving in the armed forces. AQIS blasts the Pakistani Army, saying its generals demonstrate a "slave's loyalty to his master" and "have devoted the entire Armed Forces to the defense of American interests."
> 
> AQIS concludes by saying that all Muslims serving in the armed forces should join the jihad if they want to enter paradise and avoid hell. Thus, AQIS is attempting to recruit more officers and soldiers serving in the Pakistani military.
> 
> *Additional photos included in the AQIS press release.*
> 
> AQIS claims that one of its members monitored the movements of General Ashfaq Pervez Kiyani, the former Pakistani Army Chief, as he visited an American warship. AQIS says that its operative tracked Kiyani "on the computer screen of the missile control system installed on the Pakistani warship." This is intended to show that AQIS has operatives inside the Pakistani Navy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The photo below purportedly shows the USS Supply as it refuels a frigate at sea. AQIS allegedly planned to attack the USS Supply as it refueled a Pakistani frigate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AQIS included the photo below of the PNS Aslat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.longwarjournal.org/archives/2014/09/al_qaeda_in_the_indi_1.php


I don't doubt their audacious plan. But anyone can make huge plans. The real thing is trying to achieve those plans, those goals. Their plan included taking over Pak naval ships and targeting American and indian ships with it. Did they achieve that? No where near. So what good was that plan when you didn't even come close to achieving it. The plan failed miserable stop trying to salvage it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

*Indo-Pak Border Suicide Attack*

On November 2, a bomber detonated a suicide vest, killing 60 people and injuring over 110, near the Wagah border crossing between India and Pakistan on the outskirts of Lahore. Three Rangers personnel were also killed and five injured in the attack. The explosion reportedly occurred as the Rangers concluded a flag-lowering ceremony at Wagah. Tehrik-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) splinter Jamaatul Ahrar, Jundullah and a previously unknown group calling itself TTP Mahar Mehsud faction all claimed responsibility for the attack. TTP Jamaatul Ahrar spokesman Ehsanullah Ehsan, Jundullah spokesman Ahmed Marwat and TTP Mahar Mehsud commander Geelamand Mehsud independently claimed that the attack was a reaction to the ongoing military offensive in North Waziristan, Operation Zarb-e-Azb. Ehsan further declared that a suicide bomber named Hafiz Hanifullah carried out the attack and that the group would soon release video footage of the attack. Indian and Pakistani intelligence agencies had both reportedly received reports of an imminent strike at Wagah, following which security had been heightened. Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif and Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi strongly condemned the suicide attack and expressed grief over the loss of life.[1]
On November 3, security forces conducted a search operation in adjoining areas of the Wagah border crossing near Lahore and recovered additional explosives and a suicide vest. The suicide vest was reportedly stuffed with eight kilograms of explosives and ball bearings. Security forces also arrested 21 suspects from the areas of Wagah, Gujranwala, Gujrat, Wazirabad, and Kasur.[2] 
*Militancy*

On November 3, a tribal jirga of Mehsud tribesmen reportedly met head of the Mehsud faction of militants formerly of the TTP, Khan Sajna Said, and other commanders to negotiate for a peace agreement between the government and Mehsud militant faction. The tribal Jirga was headed by Ikramuddin, father-in-law of the dead TTP founder Baitullah Mehsud.[3]
In multiple attacks on November 1, 18 militants were killed and 14 injured, and three security personnel were killed one injured, in airstrikes, shelling, and ground clashes in Bara sub-district, Khyber Agency. Three civilians were also killed and four injured in the fighting. The Pakistani military killed 13 militants and injured eight in airstrikes while two soldiers died in retaliatory gun attacks in the Malikdin Khel, Aka Khel, and Sipah areas of Bara sub-district, Khyber Agency. Army gunships were targeting Lashkar-e-Islam (LI) hideouts. Security forces killed five militants and injured six while one security personnel was killed in the Aka Khel area of Bara sub-district, Khyber Agency. Three civilians were killed and four civilians injured by a mortar shell in the Aka Khel area of Bara sub-district, Khyber Agency. [4]
In multiple attacks on November 2, 10 militants were killed and seven injured, and one security official and one civilian were killed in Bara sub-district, Khyber Agency. Pakistan Air Force (PAF) jets killed five militants and injured seven in airstrikes in the Aka Khel and Sipah areas of Khyber Agency. The PAF was targeting LI hideouts in the Aka Khel area. Security forces killed five militants while one security official was injured in clashes in the Jhansi Qila area of Bara, Khyber Agency. A civilian was killed by a mortar shell in the Daroadda area of Aka Khel, Bara sub-district, Khyber Agency.[5]
In separate clashes on November 1 and 2, militants attacked the Zawan security post in Shirin Dara area of Orakzai Agency. On November 1, Lashkar-e-Islam (LI) militants from Khyber attacked the Zawan security post and killed eight security personnel and injured three others while security forces killed 20 militants during the attack in the Shirin Dara area of Orakzai Agency. About 50 militants from the Aka Khel area of Bara sub-district, Khyber Agency participated in the attack on the security post. The next day on November 2, militants fired rockets from mountain peaks near the Zawan security post, killing a civilian and injuring four Levies Force personnel near the Shireen Dara and Khwa Dara areas of Orakzai Agency. Levies Forces retaliated by shelling militant mountain hideouts and killed five militants as a result. [6]
On November 2, unidentified attackers fired rockets at the office of a political administrator, killing two officials and injuring two others in Orakzai Agency.[7]
On November 2, the Sindh Police Crime Investigation Department’s Anti-Extremist Cell (AEC) arrested a would-be suicide bomber along with four of his accomplices in a raid, thwarting a terrorist plot in Kunwari Colony, Manghopir, Karachi. AEC official Ali Raza stated that the suspects belong to Lashkar-e-Jhangvi (LJ) and were planning to attack the main Ashura procession in Karachi on the ninth and tenth days of Muharram. Police also seized a large cache of weapons and IEDs. Police discovered in their investigation that the suspects had been trained in making IEDs in Waziristan.[8]
On October 31, police in Karachi arrested two TTP members who were involved in the October 18, 2007 attack on a Benazir Bhutto rally in Karachi and a targeted killer responsible for the deaths of at least 20 people.[9]
On October 31, unidentified attackers threw a grenade into a police vehicle, injuring two policemen who were providing security to an Imambargah in Gulshan-e-Iqbal, Karachi.[10]
On October 31, unidentified gunmen fired at a police vehicle, injuring two policemen in Nagan Chowrangi, Karachi.[11]
On November 3, a blast injured six people in Sector 5-E in Orangi Town, Karachi.[12]
On November 1, police arrested nine militants in a search operation near Badaber and Matani, Peshawar district, Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa.[13]
On November 1, a mortar shell killed a civilian in the Sheikhan village near Badaber, Peshawar district, Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa.[14]
On November 1, a police armored personnel carrier was hit by an IED on the Frontier Road near Aziz Market, Peshawar. No one was injured in the attack.[15]
On November 1, an improvised explosive device (IED) killed a member of the Levies Force and injured another member in the Qamar Sar area of Mamund sub-district, Bajaur Agency. Security forces detained at least 20 people in search operations in response to the attacks.[16]
On November 1, unidentified gunmen shot dead a policeman in Madina Colony of Matta sub-district, Swat, Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa. On November 1 and 2, security forces conducted search operations in connection to the attack and arrested 80 suspects in Matta sub-district.[17] 
On November 1, an Anti-Terrorism Court (ATC) sentenced five members of the militant group Jundullah to prison for possessing illegal weapons and extorting money.[18]
According to a report in The News on November 2, the Conflict Monitoring Center has revealed in its monthly report that average militant attacks declined in all parts of the country during the first four months of Operation Zarb-e-Azb in North Wazirisatan. However, attacks in the Federally Administered Tribal Areas (FATA) have increased due to efforts by militants to regain territory, the report claims. The monthly average number of militant attacks in the country has reportedly dropped from 29 to 23 since the start of Operation Zarb-e-Azb.[19] 



iPhone said:


> I don't doubt their audacious plan. But anyone can make huge plans. The real thing is trying to achieve those plans, those goals. Their plan included taking over Pak naval ships and targeting American and indian ships with it. Did they achieve that? No where near. So what good was that plan when you didn't even come close to achieving it. The plan failed miserable stop trying to salvage it.


 

exactly my point but these articles have a different purpose which is to portray that pk armed forces have been completely infiltrated by AQ/jihadists, which is no where near to the truth....sympathisers are / have been rooted out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shaheenmissile

Liers liers.....pants on fires...


----------



## Bratva

*Novemebr 5, 10:30am*

At least five suspect militants were killed and eight others injured when security forces, with help of artillery, shelled hideouts in Tirah, Khyber Agency in the early hours of Wednesday.

*The attack comes a day after militants targetted security forces and peace lashkar in Bazar Zakhakhel, killing five people including four security personnel.*

@TaimiKhan Why casualties shoot up whenever Op is conducted in Tirah or khyber agency ? Since the start of Tirah Op, Casualties has reached 50 !


----------



## fatman17

*Indo-Pak Border Suicide Attack*

In an update to the Wagah border post suicide bombing first reported on November 3, Tehrik-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) Jamatul Ahrar spokesman Ehsanullah Ehsan spoke to _Reuters_ over telephone on November 5 regarding the suicide bombing. Ehsan accused the Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi of killing innocent Muslims and vowed to avenge their deaths. Ehsan claimed however that the November 2 attack was specifically aimed at the Pakistani Army. TTP Jamaatul Ahrar had earlier claimed responsibility for the attack on November 2 along with two other militant groups.[1]
On November 5, army chief Gen. Raheel Sharif met with Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif in Islamabad to discuss the November 2 Wagah border post suicide bombing. During the meeting, Gen. Sharif claimed that the attack was in reaction to the military offensive in North Waziristan.[2]
*Militancy*

On November 5, security forces targeted militant hideouts with heavy machine guns and artillery killing five militants and injuring eight others in Drewand, Aarinam Wanra, and Zor Kaley in the Tirah Valley, Khyber Agency.[3]
On November 5, unidentified attackers assassinated a deputy chief inspector of the Department of Industries in Multan, Punjab.[4]
*Military*

On November 5, the Director General Inter Services Public Relations (ISPR) posted a tweet stating that army chief Gen. Raheel Sharif will visit Kabul on November 6. Gen. Sharif will meet with newly elected Afghan President Ashraf Ghani, Chief Executive Abdullah Abdullah, and other senior civilian and military officials.[5]
 On November 5, 2014, the outgoing Director-General of Inter-Services Intelligence (ISI), Lt. Gen. Zahirul Islam met with Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif at the prime minister’s house in Islamabad. Sharif praised Islam for his service with the ISI.[6]



Bratva said:


> *Novemebr 5, 10:30am*
> 
> At least five suspect militants were killed and eight others injured when security forces, with help of artillery, shelled hideouts in Tirah, Khyber Agency in the early hours of Wednesday.
> 
> *The attack comes a day after militants targetted security forces and peace lashkar in Bazar Zakhakhel, killing five people including four security personnel.*
> 
> @TaimiKhan Why casualties shoot up whenever Op is conducted in Tirah or khyber agency ? Since the start of Tirah Op, Casualties has reached 50 !


 

Tirah valley is a very difficult place to operate.....


----------



## fatman17

*Militancy*

According to a November 6 _Frontier News_ report, Lashkar-e-Islam chief Mangal Bagh continues to broadcast sermons through the group’s radio channel despite widespread operations by the Pakistan military against militants in Khyber Agency. Bagh reportedly issues daily speeches urging people to fight against security forces and issues threats to opponents through his FM radio channel.[4]
On November 5, Pakistan Air Force fighter jets killed ten militants in two airstrikes in the Tirah Valley of Khyber Agency. In the first strike, five militants were killed and four militant hideouts destroyed. The second airstrike, conducted in the Aka Khel area of the Tirah Valley, killed five militants and destroyed five militant hideouts. According to security sources, those killed belonged to the militant group Lashkar-e-Islam.[5] 
On November 5, security forces repulsed a militant attack and killed 20 militants in Paindi Cheena in Landi Kotal sub-district of the Tirah Valley, Khyber Agency. One Tauheedul Islam member was killed and two others injured in the attack. The security forces also fired mortar and artillery shells from Jarobi camp, targeting militant hideouts in the Aka Khel area of the Tirah Valley in Bara sub-district.[6]
On November 4, two consecutive bomb blasts killed two Frontier Corps (FC) personnel and two members of the anti-Taliban militant group, Tauheedul Islam in the Paindi Cheena area of Zakha Khel in Landi Kotal sub-district of Khyber Agency.[7]
On November 5, 30 militants including commanders affiliated with Lashkar-e-Islam (LI), reportedly surrendered to authorities in Bara sub-district of Khyber Agency. Commander Kandahar, chief of his own militant group of the Zakhakhel tribe, was among those who surrendered.[8]
According to a report in The News on November 6, militants fired rockets at an Ashura procession, killing two mourners and injuring 28, in the Merazai area in lower Orakzai Agency.[9] 
On November 6, an improvised explosive device (IED) detonated near a police mobile, injuring two security personnel in the city of Turbat in Balochistan.[10]
On November 6, police gunned down a suspected militant in response to a grenade attack on a police check-post on Afridi road in the Badhber area of Peshawar district. One policeman was also killed in the clashes.[11]
*U.S.-Pakistan Relations*

On November 5, the Foreign Office summoned U.S. Ambassador Richard Olson to protest against “unwarranted comments” against Pakistan contained in a U.S. Department of Defense report to Congress titled “Progress Toward Security and Stability in Afghanistan.” Foreign Office spokesperson Tasneem Aslam declared that the report makes “unsubstantiated allegations” about the existence of militant sanctuaries in Pakistan and the use of proxy forces by Pakistan against Afghanistan and India.[12] 
*In a video briefing on November 6, a senior commander for U.S. and NATO forces in Afghanistan, Lt. Gen. Joseph Anderson, *declared* that the Haqqani Network was now fractured like the Quetta Shura Taliban as a result of the ongoing Pakistani military offensive, Operation Zarb-e-Azb, in North Waziristan. He also declared that the operation had disrupted the Haqqani Network’s ability to conduct attacks in Kabul.*[13] 

looks like the good general will be called back for 'consultations'.....


----------



## osama zafar

Pick em out one by one!


----------



## fatman17

Militancy

On November 7, a statement issued by the Tehrik-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) leadership council formally sacked former spokesperson Shahidullah Shahid and announced that Muhammad Khurasani would be replacing him as spokesperson for the TTP.[1]
On November 7, new TTP spokesman Muhammad Khurasani stated that the TTP will work together with Khyber Agency-based militant group Lashkar-e-Islam (LI) against Pakistani security forces conducting operations in the area. In the statement, the TTP committed to sending fighters to fight alongside LI militants in the Khyber Agency.[2]
On November 7, Security forces targeted militant hideouts with artillery and mortar fire killing five militants and injuring 10 in the Aka Khel and Sipah areas of Bara sub-district, Khyber Agency.[3] 
On November 6, Orakzai Agency Political Agent Zubair Khan stated that 90 percent of Orakzai Agency has been cleared of militants. Khan stated that the rest of Orakzai Agency cannot be cleared yet due to the ongoing military offensive in Khyber Agency.[4]
On November 6, a police official with the Special Police Force and a militant were killed in a shootout in the Mashogagar area of Peshawar.[5]


----------



## Devil Soul

*Two soldiers, four militants killed in North Waziristan clash*
By AFP
Published: November 10, 2014

*PESHAWAR: At least two soldiers and four militants were killed in an exchange of fire in North Waziristan, the military said on Monday.*

The clash took place during a clearance operation late Sunday in the tribal district, where the military has been waging a major offensive against insurgents since June.

“Four terrorists were killed during clearance operation in Gharlamai area of North Waziristan. Two soldiers also embraced shahadat (martyrdom) in the exchange of fire,” a military statement said.

No other details of the clash were given but two intelligence officials said both soldiers and militants used heavy weapons.

North Waziristan has become a major base for the Tehreek-e-Taliban Pakistan, which rose up against the state in 2007.

The army says it has killed more than 1,100 militants and lost more than 100 soldiers since the start of the operation.

But the number and identity of those killed is difficult to verify as there is little regular media access to the conflict zones.


----------



## Stealth




----------



## fatman17

*Militancy*

On November 10, two separate Improvised Explosive Devices (IEDs) killed two people and injured two others in the Narai Baba area of the Tirah Valley in Khyber Agency. The first blast killed one member of anti-Taliban militia Tauheedul Islam (TI) and injured two others. The second explosion killed another TI member.[2] 
On November 9, Pakistan Air Force (PAF) fighter jets killed 13 militants in airstrikes in the Aka Khel and Tirah Valley areas of Khyber Agency. Tehrik-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) Jamatul Ahrar confirmed that one of the militants killed in the airstrikes was a key TTP Jamatul Ahrar commander, Abu Jandal, known for training suicide bombers. Abu Jandal was leading a group of 50 TTP Jamatul Ahrar fighters that had been sent into the Khyber Agency to engage security forces. Security forces also destroyed ten hideouts and an ammunition depot in the airstrikes.[3]
On November 9, security forces killed five militants including a top LI commander in the Aka Khel area, Khyber Agency.[4]
As reported by The News on November 9, an anti-Taliban militia took control of the Shalobar area of Bara sub-district, Khyber Agency.[5]
On November 7, security forces killed 17 Tehrik-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) and Lashkar-e-Islam (LI) militants while repulsing an attack on a security checkpost in the Spin Qamar area of the Tirah Valley, Khyber Agency. At least 60 militants participated in the unsuccessful attack on the checkpost. Two of the militants who were killed were identified as residents of Swabi district, Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa.[6]
On November 7, Pakistan Air Force (PAF) fighter jets killed six TTP and LI militants and injured ten others in airstrikes in the Aka Khel and Sipah areas of Khyber Agency. The PAF additionally destroyed two militant hideouts in the airstrikes.[7]
As reported by The Express Tribune on November 9, TTP leader Mullah Fazalullah appointed Commander Mansoor Mohmand as new head of the TTP in Mohmand Agency. The former head of the TTP in Mohmand Agency, Omar Khalid Khurasani, broke away from TTP to form the militant group TTP Jamatul Ahrar.[8]
On November 7, TTP leader Mullah Fazalullah formally announced that Khalid Balti, alias Muhammad Khurasani, will be the new TTP central spokesman. Balti a TTP commander from Gilgit Baltistan, used to teach at the Jamiat-ul-Rasheed seminary in Karachi and was formerly part of the TTP’s Umer Media organization.[9]
On November 7, two roadside IEDs killed seven and injured three people in the Chinari area of Safi sub-district, Mohmand Agency. The second IED detonated as the bodies from the first explosion were being attended to. The blasts killed two anti-Taliban militia members; the militia was apparently the target of the attack. TTP Jamatul Ahrar claimed responsibility for the attack.[10]
On November 7, a roadside IED killed five people and wounded two others when it struck a passenger van in Ghallanai, Mohmand Agency.[11]
On November 8, security forces thwarted a militant plot when they raided a militant hideout in Dheri, Chakdara, Lower Dir district, Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa. Four security personnel were injured in the raid that also killed militant commander Rashid Ahmad. The News reported that the security personnel were injured when an unidentified suicide bomber detonated his suicide vest. Two other militants were arrested in the encounter. Security forces additionally seized three suicide vests, 13 grenades, and other explosives in the encounter.[12]
On November 8, security forces killed one militant and arrested four others in a search operation in the Gohati area of Mamund sub-district in Bajaur Agency. Security forces also recovered arms and ammunition from the militants.[13]
On November 9, security forces killed five militants in an intelligence-led counterterrorism operation in in the Hassan Khel and Jina Kor areas of Frontier Region Peshawar. Those killed included a commander identified as Hazrat Ali and his deputy, commander Malang. Hazrat was reportedly affiliated with the TTP’s Darra Adam Khel chapter.[14]
On November 9, security forces killed four militants during a clearance operation in the Gharlamai area of North Waziristan. Two soldiers also died in the exchange of fire.[15]
On November 6, armed militants fired at a railway station, killing two railway officials in the Bakhtiarabad area of Balochistan.[16]
On November 7, an IED detonated on a road, partially destroying a Frontier Works Organization vehicle near the Rakshan river in Panjgur district of Balochistan. The driver of the vehicle was injured in the blast.[17]
On November 10, an IED detonated at a bus stand, injuring one pedestrian, in the Jacobabad area of Sindh province.[18]


----------



## fatman17

Stealth said:


>


 
upload the file.


----------



## Stealth

fatman17 said:


> upload the file.


Already uploaded take a look URL of the image.


----------



## Bas_kya_bhai

why was ik against this opetation?
i bet mazakhrat would have not shown such a good result.


----------



## fatman17

*



US drone kills six in North Waziristan *

November 11, 2014 - Updated 187 PKT 
From Web Edition

*PESHAWAR: A US drone fired missiles in Pakistan’s northwestern tribal region on Tuesday, killing six people, official sources said.*
The sources said that the latest attack took place in Data Khel area of North Waziristan Agency.
They said that the unmanned aircraft targeted a moving vehicle in the tribal area.
The sources said that some foreign militants were also among the dead and the injured.
However, it was yet to be known as to how many people got injured in the attack.


----------



## fatman17

*The last battleground*
Hasan Khan November 2, 2014.

Stretching the offensive to Shawal means the military is seriously ready to take on all the militants

Pakistan Air Force is the better option.
Clearing the major population centres of North Waziristan after five months of active engagement, Pakistan military is now planning to further stretch the offensive and chase the militants in the treacherous mountains of Shawal where most of the militants are said to have gathered fleeing the towns along River Tochi.

Featuring snow capped mountains, deep valleys and impenetrable forests and spread out in the North and South Waziristan agencies and even Afghanistan, Shawal valley has been the last resort for militants whether fleeing the _Rah-i-Nijat_ operation launched in 2009 in South Waziristan or _Zarb-e-Azb_ in North Waziristan launched on June 15, 2014.

Majority of Pakistanis perceive _Zarb-e-Azb_ operation as “national resistance” or “battle of national survival” against terrorism fought in the mountains of North Waziristan — thought of the epicentre of international terrorism. It is said to be the headquarter for almost all militants networks of Tehreek-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP), al-Qaeda, Haqqanis, Uzbeks, Chechens and Uighur terrorists.

According to the military accounts — the only available source of information — during the five months air and grounds offensives, security forces have cleared more than 80 per cent of North Waziristan; resulting in the killing of some 1000 hardcore terrorists, destroying scores of IED factories, tons of explosives and weapons’ depots, dismantling well-established ‘command and control’ systems and jihadi infrastructure built over decades here. The offensives dislocated over one million tribesmen, women and children to district Bannu and other adjoining areas.

However, what the military sources claim, of reclaiming 80 per cent territory from militants’ occupation without killing or arresting a high profile terrorist leader, is not without reservations. “Clearing 80 per cent [North Waziristan] means the remaining 20 per cent is Shawal region that needs to be washed down,” says defence analyst Brig (Retd) Said Nazeer Mohmand.

*The region is very inhospitable for troops to move and operate in, with thick forests and foliaged valleys covered with snow in most parts of the year especially in winter.*

“I see the game is not finished yet…..and elimination of militants is not an option but dislocation might be,” says the former military officer alluding to the recently signed Bilateral Security Agreement between Afghanistan and US, allowing international forces to stay in Afghanistan beyond December 2014.

Pushing and holding up militants in the lush green lofty foliaged mountains of Shawal is a better strategy instead of Kurram and Tirah where some reports say militants affiliated to Haqqani network have escaped.
North Waziristan operation, according to military accounts, is the “biggest and most well-coordinated operation” ever conducted against terrorists. ISPR chief Gen Asim Bajwa has been quoted in media as saying: “We have surrounded the entire agency and sealed the 180km border with Afghanistan, as well as boundary with South Waziristan, making it impossible for terrorists to escape.”

So it is possible a few of militants have taken refuge on the Afghan side of the border, but most of them and their leadership are still in the targeted area. Now after clearing the major population towns of Mirali, Miramshah, Boya, Deegan, Hasokhel, Mosakay and areas of Dathakhel, forces are now planning to chase militants affiliated with TTP, al-Qaeda, Uzbeks, Tajiks, Chinese and Arabs in the mountains of Shawal where most of them have taken refuge.

Local militant groups including the influential Sadiq Noor group, Aryana group, Malavi Said Khan and Gud Abdur Rehman groups are said to have gathered in the thickly foliaged valleys. Going to the Shawal valley is not difficult for the forces. “For military going to Shawal valley is not a problem but eliminating militants and staying will definitely be,” says Brig Nazeer.

“If military goes to Shawal, militants will go further up into the mountains or disperse in the dense forests putting no resistance or just imposing certain caution by spraying IEDs as they did in parts of North Waziristan,” says Nazeer.

The region is very inhospitable for troops to move and operate in, with thick forests and foliaged valleys covered with snow in most parts of the year especially in winter.

“The local and foreign militants who are living in this region are acclimatised to the terrain and will make it very tough for the military to catch or kill them,” says Safdar Dawar, a senior journalist from Miramshah.

Stretching the offensive to Shawal means the military is seriously ready to take on all the militants including TTP, al-Qaeda, Haqqanis, Uzbeks, Uighurs and dozens of small local groups, as all are holed up in Shawal mountains…. “A task that seems highly difficult and dangerous, if not impossible,” says Dawar.

The region is sparsely populated by Wazir tribes across the border and till 2004 it was completely out of the administrative zone and ungoverned. After military operations in Wana, Azam Warsak, Shakai and Makeen areas of South Waziristan in 2004, some check posts were established in the low lying areas. But these check posts were vacated when Operation Zarb-e-Azb was launched due to fear of guerilla attacks. In winter the valley is completely emptied and people shift to other warm areas.

There are also reports the valley has a well established jihadi infrastructure inherited from the days of Afghan-Soviet war. “Yes there are long tunnels, underground facilities dug during the Afghan war for securing mujahideen from air attacks,” says Dilawar Wazir, another local journalist.

Besides the terrain and harsh weather conditions, the role of Afghan government is another very important factor in case of any engagement against the militants in Shawal: large parts of the region are located in Afghanistan and the region contains no marked signs separating Pakistani region from the Afghan one.

Even if the Afghan government wants to extend support to Pakistan forces or play as an anvil to the fleeing militants, it can’t in the prevailing situation, when international forces are packing up handing over all security affairs to the Afghan forces by December 14.

So in the wake of no active support from Afghanistan, it will be easier for militants who have crossed to Afghanistan to re-launch guerilla attacks on Pakistani forces with the support of Afghan backers.

Some experts are more skeptical saying that even if Afghan government extends military support to Pakistan, the elimination of militants is a hard task in Shawal. “Shawal is as inaccessible from the Afghan side as it is from Pakistan and short of helicopters services, transport and supply is almost not possible,” says Safdar Dawar.

The better option is to use the Pakistan Air Force that has the capability of targeting with precision the hideouts of militants anywhere in the mountains and valleys. “We have the capability to monitor the militants’ activities from 30,000 feet up in the sky and hit any target with laser-guided missiles, with precision and less collateral damage,” says Brig Nazeer.

Zarb-e-Azb 2014-11-02

*Hasan Khan *
Hasan Khan hosts political talk shows on radio and Pashto television channel. He may be reached at hasan.khyber@gmail.com.


----------



## fatman17

*Militancy*

As reported by _Radio Free Europe/Radio Liberty_ on November 12, Imam Bukhori Jamat, an Uzbek militant group based in Aleppo Province, Syria, pledged allegiance to Taliban leader Mullah Omar. Imam Bukhori Jamat’s leader Sheikh Salahuddin pledged allegiance to Omar in a video, and claimed to have met Haqqani Network leader Sirajuddin Haqqani in Afghanistan before coming to Syria.[6]
According to a November 10 Express Tribune report, three key Lashkar-e-Islam (LI) militants laid down arms and surrendered to the authorities. The three commanders included LI spokesman Saifullah Saif, Commander Ilyas and Commander Wajid. They belong to the Qambar Khel, Sipah and Malik Din Khel tribes respectively. On November 12, four more LI commanders also reportedly surrendered.[7] 
On November 11, the Pakistan Air Force (PAF) killed 13 militants, including foreigners, in airstrikes in the Daras area of Khyber Agency. The Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) stated that militants involved in the Wagah suicide bombing may be among the dead.[8]
On November 12, Pakistani military forces killed at least 19 militants in airstrikes in the Sandapal and Aka Khel areas of Khyber Agency. The ISPR reported that an important militant commander was among the militants killed.[9]
On November 11, in repelling an LI and Tehrik-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) militant attack on the Khusab Darra security post, security forces killed 13 militants and injured 12 others in the Aka Khel area, Khyber Agency.LI and TTP militants have reportedly begun launching joint attacks on security posts and government infrastructure in the Khajuri area of Bara and the Tirah Valley.[10]
On November 12, security forces killed two militants and injured three others in the Shingar area of Jamrud sub-district, Khyber Agency. Security forces additionally recovered three people who were kidnapped from a village in Jamrud. Security forces have imposed a curfew, ordering residents to remain indoors, while they conduct operations in Jamrud sub-district.[11]
On November 11, officials told the inhabitants of the Sipah and Malik Din Khel areas of Khajuri that they need to evacuate the area by the evening of November 12 in preparation for security forces’ activities in those areas of Khyber Agency.[12]
As reported on November 11 by The Frontier Post, the military’s offensive in Khyber Agency has killed at least 135 militants and arrested 250 militants since the offensive began on October 17. The Frontier Post additionally stated that the military’s operations in North Waziristan Agency have successfully cleared the Datta Khel, Boya, and Degan areas of North Waziristan Agency.[13]
On November 11, security forces killed 15 militants while repulsing an attack on a security check-post in the Shirin Dara area of Orakzai Agency. Two Frontier Corps (FC) personnel were also killed and six injured in the attack. More than 50 militants reportedly attacked the check-post.[14]
On November 10, in an exchange of fire, two soldiers and four militants were killed near the Afghan border in North Waziristan Agency.[15]
On November 11, an IED targeting an anti-terrorist court judge’s vehicle killed one person and injured 32 others in the Double road area of Quetta. Judge Nazeer Ahmed Langrove remained unhurt. Four security personnel were also injured in the attack.[16]
On November 11, an IED detonated near a security forces vehicle killing three Levies personnel and injuring three others in Salarzai sub-district of Bajaur Agency. The Levies personnel were reportedly providing security to a polio vaccination team at the time of the explosion. The TTP claimed responsibility for the attack.[17]
On November 11, an IED killed two security personnel and injured two others in the Nala Tochi area of Bannu district in Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa.[18]
On November 11, in a village near Wagah, Punjab, Pakistan intelligence officials arrested four individuals suspected of providing logistical support for the suicide bomber who attacked the Wagah border post.[19]
On November 10, three unidentified gunmen killed two police officials and injured two others when they opened fire on officers stationed at a police barricade outside an imambargah in the Sadiqabad area of Rawalpindi. Police believe the target of the attack was intended to be the mourners inside the imambargah. Police also stated that they believe that the attack was a reprisal for the military offensives in the tribal agencies as well as an act of sectarian violence.[20]
On November 10, a grenade attack on a police vehicle killed two police officials and injured one other in the Gul Plaza Market on M.A. Jinnah Road in Karachi.[21]
On November 12, a vehicle borne improvised explosive device (VBIED) injured five people in a targeted attack on a Rangers’ vehicle in the Baldia Town area of Karachi.[22]
As reported by GeoTV on November 11, unidentified gunmen fired upon and killed a policeman and injured another in Karachi.[23]


----------



## Rana123

Zarb e Azab is so far most successful operation of army


----------



## Rana123

Due to this on going operation suicidal blast are too much


----------



## Rana123

Khyber 1 is an other operation going in Khyber valley parallel with zarb e azab


----------



## Rana123

Pakistan Army is only army in the world which has highest rate of Officer martayr in this war on terror


----------



## fatman17

*Militancy*

On November 12, the spokesman of Tehrik-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) Jamatul Ahrar, Ehsanullah Ehsan, posted a Twitter statement, demanding human rights organizations investigate the imprisonment of the group’s former spokesman, Ikramullah Mohmand. Mohmand was arrested by ISAF and Afghan forces in December 2013 and transferred to Pakistani authorities in September 2014. Ehsan accused human rights organizations of having double standards and an anti-Muslim bias. Ehsan further threatened revenge against Pakistani authorities and human rights organizations if Mohmand was executed by Pakistani authorities.[2] 
According to a _Long War Journal_ report on November 12, fighters from the al Qaeda-affiliated Turkistan Islamic Party (TIP) were photographed in northern Syria. The TIP reportedly operates in China, Central and South Asia and is believed to have fighters in Pakistan’s tribal areas. Several of the group’s fighters also have been targeted in drone strikes in Afghanistan and Pakistan.[3]
On November 13, militants attacked anti-Taliban militia Tauheedul Islam (TI) in the Narai Baba area of the Tirah Valley in Khyber Agency. Five militants, including a key commander, Spinbat, were killed in the resulting clashes which also injured seven TI members.[4]
On November 12, unknown gunmen fired at multiple shops, killing five people and injuring three others, on Usman Road in Quetta. According to police officials, the attack targeted non-Baloch ethnic groups.[5]


----------



## Rana123

Pakistan Army is doing right with these terrorist


----------



## Rana123

there should be no human rights for these animals

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

*Indo-Pak Border Suicide Bombing*

As reported on November 13, Tehrik-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) Jamatul Ahrar released a photo of the suicide bomber it claims carried out the November 2 suicide bombing in Wagah, Punjab that killed over 60 people. TTP Jamatul Ahrar spokesperson Ehsanullah Ehsan referred to the suicide bomber as Brother Hanifullah and restated that the bombing was carried out in retaliation to the military offensive in North Waziristan Agency.[2]
*Militancy *

On November 14, the Pakistani military killed at least 30 militants in airstrikes in the Datta Khel area of North Waziristan Agency. Some of the militants killed were reportedly foreigners.[3]
On November 13, TTP Jamatul Ahrar spokesperson Ehsanullah Ehsan announced that the group’s intelligence commander Omar Khalid Khorasani had been sent to Khyber Agency along with a contingent of fighters to engage security forces.[4]
On November 13, security forces destroyed four militant hideouts in the Chappari and Lashora areas of Jamrud sub-district, Khyber Agency.[5]
Over the past six months, the Pakistan military has suffered almost 100 casualties in North Waziristan Agency while 12 soldiers have died in Khyber Agency since Operation Khyber I began October 17. Most of these deaths were caused by improvised explosive devices (IED). The BBC reports that the military’s goal in Khyber is to eliminate the haven in which local militant group Lashkar-e-Islam (LI) has been hosting TTP militants fleeing North Waziristan. The military hopes to clear militants from Khyber Agency before winter sets in in order to neutralize the threat they pose to Peshawar.[6]
On November 12, militants shot dead Fazal Hayat, a local Pakistan Peoples’ Party (PPP) leader, in the Qambar area of Mingora city in Swat district. TTP spokesman Muhammad Khurasani claimed responsibility for the attack in an email message and said that the PPP leader was targeted for supporting democracy which was an “infidel” system.[7]
On November 14, the Frontier Corps (FC) launched an operation against Baloch Liberation Army (BLA) and United Baloch Army (UBA) militants in the Sunni Shoran area of Bolan in Kachhi district, Balochistan. The FC killed several militants on November 14 as part of this operation.[8]
On November 14, unidentified gunmen attacked a police checkpost killing a policeman in the Hasarabad area of Hana, Quetta.[9]
On November 14, five militants were killed and two policemen injured in a shootout in the Swati area of Quaidabad, Karachi.[10]
On November 14, unidentified attackers killed four people including a police assistant sub-inspector and injured another policeman in the Lines area of Karachi.[11]


----------



## Rana123

according to my knowledge and Understanding mainly India is doing this all

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rana123

You can read this article which shows evidence that India is behind these all terrorist in tribal areas
INDIA is Backing Terrorist in PAKISTAN'S Tribal Areas - News Realities

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

*Militancy*

On November 16, according to Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR), security forces killed at least 27 militants, including foreign fighters and commanders, in airstrikes on militant compounds in the Datta Khel area of North Waziristan Agency.[5]
On November 16, five soldiers, including a major, and eight militants were killed in an attack on a security post in the Spera Ghar area of Datta Khel area of North Waziristan. According to Reuters, eight militants are missing following the attack. The attack was publically claimed by Hafiz Gul Bahadur’s militant group which also threatened more attacks on security forces.[6]
On November 14, 39 Lashkar-e-Islam (LI) militants surrendered to security forces in Khyber Agency. Since the military’s offensive in Khyber Agency began on October 16, about 350 militants, including 20 militant commanders, have surrendered to security forces.[7]
On November 17, 10 militants surrendered themselves, their weapons, and their ammunition to the Pakistan Army in the Bara sub-district of Khyber Agency.[8]
On November 17, the Pakistan Army killed 10 militants in Bara sub-district of Khyber Agency.[9]
On November 15, members of an anti-Taliban militia killed three Lashkar-e-Islam (LI) militants and injured two militants in an attack on militant bunkers in the Sandapal area of the Tirah Valley, Khyber Agency.[10]
On November 14, militants publically beheaded a local tribesman after accusing him of spying for security forces in the Mehraban Kalay area of Tirah Valley, Khyber Agency.[11]
As reported by Dawn on November 14, the Pakistan government is ready to launch FM radio stations countering militant propaganda throughout all seven agencies of the Federally Administered Tribal Areas (FATA). LI Commander Mangal Bagh and other militants have been using radio stations to broadcast their messages and agendas.[12]
On November 16, militants attacked Afghan security forces at a border post near Arandu, Chitral district, Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa. Five militants and two Afghan security officials were killed while two Pakistani civilians and two security force personnel were also injured in the encounter.[13]
On November 14, a blast killed a refugee from Swat district along with an Afghan tribal elder in the Karmol area of Wattapur, Kunar province, Afghanistan.[14]
On November 16, security forces arrested over 100 suspects in a search and strike operation in the Yakatoot, Nasir Bagh, and Chamkani areas of Peshawar. Of those arrested, 10 are reported to have been unregistered Afghan nationals.[15]
On November 14, police killed five TTP militants in a shootout in the Gulshan-e-Buner neighborhood of Karachi.[16]
As previously reported, on November 14, police killed five suspected terrorists and injured two in the Swati Mohalla area of Quaidabad, Karachi. Among those injured was Misbah Mehsud, a commander with the TTP Swat faction that was affiliated with the “Shahmim Ladah group.” A deputy commander of the same group was also killed.[17]
As reported by The News on November 15, police arrested known militant Sansar Ali, and seized explosives and weapons during a targeted operation in Gulshan-e-Jamal, Karachi.[18]
On November 14, security forces killed six militants, arrested eight, and seized rocket launchers and other weapons in Bolan district, Balochistan.[19]
On November 16, unidentified attackers threw two hand grenades at two parked vehicles in Khuzdar, Balochistan. The blast killed a child and injured 13 people.[20]
On November 15, unidentified gunmen killed an anti-Taliban militia member in the Tahirabad area of Mingora, Swat district, Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa. Security forces arrested 40 suspects in a search operation following the attack.[21]
On November 15, police seized explosives found near a football field in Wanda Shahabkhel village, Kurrum Par area, Swat district, Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa.[22]
On November 15, a blast injured one person and damaged three shops in Charsadda, Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa.[23]
On November 15, an Improvised Explosive Device (IED) injured two people in Reesan village, Hangu district, Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa.[24]


----------



## fatman17

*Militancy*

On November 15, Tehrik-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) Jamatul Ahrar’s Ihya-e-Khilafat Media Foundation distributed an Urdu-language video on its social media accounts which shows dead soldiers of the Pakistani Army killed in attacks by militants in Khyber Agency. The footage was reportedly recorded by Lashkar-e-Islam. The video shows a beheaded soldier and threatens to behead all soldiers involved in the military campaign in the area.[2]
On November 18, Pakistan Air Force airstrikes killed six militants, including a key commander, in the Malikdin Khel area of the Tirah Valley in Khyber Agency. Several militants were also wounded. [3]
On November 18, an Improvised Explosive Device (IED) killed two people and injured five children when it exploded near a school van in the Nasti Kot area of Parachinar city in Kurram Agency. [4]
On November 18, unknown gunmen killed two government officials in a targeted attack in the Labach area of Awaran district in Balochistan.[5]
On November 18, a grenade attack injured 15 people near the Mithadar police station in Karachi.[6]


----------



## PunjabLion

guys i have seen a gruesome video released by Taliban of Khyber operation
i cant post it as posting graphic images is not permissible in this forum 

but it was a stunning and scary video
i was shocked to see.. Taliban n mangal bagh goons are freely moving in bara Khyber and they shown at least ten burned Pak army vehicle apparently it shows that the whole convey is destroyed and the beheaded bodies shows the whole crew is killed

i am shocked we were made to believe that we are wining this war and militants are surrendering on daily basis
when will this bloody war end. these bastards are the biggest enemies of Pakistan no one hurted Pakistan so much the way these SOBs did in last 6 7 years

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistani E

PunjabLion said:


> guys i have seen a gruesome video released by Taliban of Khyber operation
> i cant post it as posting graphic images is not permissible in this forum
> 
> but it was a stunning and scary video
> i was shocked to see.. Taliban n mangal bagh goons are freely moving in bara Khyber and they shown at least ten burned Pak army vehicle apparently it shows that the whole convey is destroyed and the beheaded bodies shows the whole crew is killed
> 
> i am shocked we were made to believe that we are wining this war and militants are surrendering on daily basis
> when will this bloody war end. these bastards are the biggest enemies of Pakistan no one hurted Pakistan so much the way these SOBs did in last 6 7 years



It's because some of our generals are sending our brave soldiers with inadequate equipment. These fat goons are sitting on the top eating through billions of dollars while Pak army still does not have a capable APC to protect our troops from IEDs, which are arguably the biggest killers.


----------



## macnurv

PunjabLion said:


> guys i have seen a gruesome video released by Taliban of Khyber operation
> i cant post it as posting graphic images is not permissible in this forum
> 
> but it was a stunning and scary video
> i was shocked to see.. Taliban n mangal bagh goons are freely moving in bara Khyber and they shown at least ten burned Pak army vehicle apparently it shows that the whole convey is destroyed and the beheaded bodies shows the whole crew is killed
> 
> i am shocked we were made to believe that we are wining this war and militants are surrendering on daily basis
> when will this bloody war end. these bastards are the biggest enemies of Pakistan no one hurted Pakistan so much the way these SOBs did in last 6 7 years



It is a gruesome war, one that must be won, there is no choice. These barbaric goons should be hunted like dogs and Pakistani soldiers should hang them at every bridge, every sign post and every tree. These barbarians deserves no quarter, no forgiveness, since they are so keen to blow themselves up, shove some HE up their asses and blow them to shit.

IDE are the biggest killers and causing casualties on a massive scale, last I heard US was about to give Pakistan Army much needed IDE resistant vehicles, lets hope this issue is the top priority for COAS visit to the US.
But none the less, these dogs of hell should be hunted and eliminated.


----------



## PunjabLion

seriously i salute my soldiers 
we sitting in our home doesn't even have a clue how difficult this war is
which these boys are fighting for our future 
they deserve our respect
i just having goosebumps in my back bone watching that video
imagine yourself for a couple of minutes at that place...patrolling a hostile area in which you could be targeted any time through an ambush , sniper or IED an enemy who is better equipped better funded got the backing of every hostile intelligence agencies and known for his ruthlessness will kill you n cold blood and if got you will behead you n slaughter you
i am sure majority of us will refuse to even enter in that area even if someone offer us millions 
I SALUTE MY BRAVE JAWANS FOR DEFENDING OUR NATION IN THAT VALLEY OF DEATH

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bratva

PunjabLion said:


> guys i have seen a gruesome video released by Taliban of Khyber operation
> i cant post it as posting graphic images is not permissible in this forum
> 
> but it was a stunning and scary video
> i was shocked to see.. Taliban n mangal bagh goons are freely moving in bara Khyber and they shown at least ten burned Pak army vehicle apparently it shows that the whole convey is destroyed and the beheaded bodies shows the whole crew is killed
> 
> i am shocked we were made to believe that we are wining this war and militants are surrendering on daily basis
> when will this bloody war end. these bastards are the biggest enemies of Pakistan no one hurted Pakistan so much the way these SOBs did in last 6 7 years



It's 3 to 4 years old video.


----------



## PunjabLion

Bratva said:


> It's 3 to 4 years old video[/quote
> 
> ]no its the Latest one
> 
> On November 15, Tehrik-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) Jamatul Ahrar’s Ihya-e-Khilafat Media Foundation distributed an Urdu-language video on its social media accounts which shows dead soldiers of the Pakistani Army killed in attacks by militants in Khyber Agency. The footage was reportedly recorded by Lashkar-e-Islam. The video shows a beheaded soldier and threatens to behead all soldiers involved in the military campaign in the area
> 
> i can show you the link if u want

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

*Battleground North Waziristan*
Zahid Hussain
Updated Nov 19, 2014 09:09am





The writer is an author and journalist.

*Once described as the “epicentre of terrorism”, Miramshah is now reduced to mere rubble. The long row of hotels that had sprung up over the last few years and had been used by foreign militants as rest and relaxation centres have been blown up by air strikes and heavy artillery fire.*

Sitting in the midst of the destruction is a sprawling mosque, which was more than a place of worship. A labyrinth of rooms in the basement served as the joint headquarters of the various terrorist groups operating from the area. Soldiers stood guard on top of the half-destroyed structures. Although the town and the surrounding villages are now under full control of the army, small bands of militants are still lurking around in the hills.

It is not a very different scene in Mirali, another hub of foreign fighters. Weeks of fierce fighting have left the town completely ravaged. Nothing is left of the shops that supplied IEDs and suicide jackets to the militants, but the town is still not completely cleared of land mines. From the helicopter, the entire region looks deserted with no sign of human life except for soldiers taking position on the hills.

This is what it looks like after five months of the army operation Zarb-i-Azb in North Waziristan. The fighting is far from over as winter sets in. Some of the high peaks are already covered with snow. The militants are scattered in small bands engaging the troops in hit-and-run ambushes. Air force jets frequently bomb suspected militant hideouts.

*Five months after the launch of Zarb-i-Azb the fighting is far from over.*
Five soldiers including a young major were killed in a search operation in Dattakhel area the day we visited the agency. The troops are facing some resistance from the fighters belonging to the Hafiz Gul Bahadur group. Having been pampered for long by our security establishment, the most enigmatic of all the militant commanders has proven to be treacherous and the deadliest of enemies.

A week before the start of the operation, Gul Bahadur declared a war on the state, breaking an eight-year peace deal. He had used the truce to strengthen his network and made alliances with other militant groups. Though he himself is believed to have crossed over into Afghanistan, his fighters are still active in the Dattakhel area.

The role of the Haqqani Network in turning North Waziristan into a centre of international militancy was no less. Having been protected for long by the security agencies the network has effectively been the main patron of almost all militant groups including the Tehreek-i-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) operating from the agency. The footprints of the Haqqanis are visible all over Miramshah and Danda Derpakhel.

*It was in the basement of the mosque in the main Miramshah bazaar that the group held the American soldiers captured in Afghanistan.* An American Humvee vehicle and a pick-up used by Afghan police were among the weapons and other stuff seized by the troops during the operation. Though most of its fighters are said to have left the area, the troops have clear orders not to spare anyone coming in the way.

North Waziristan has aptly been described as a “witches’ brew” with all kinds of local and foreign militant groups making the agency their training ground. One of the largest groups operating from the agency consisted of the militants belonging to the East Turkestan Islamic Movement which has been blamed for carrying out terrorist attacks in China’s Xinjiang province.

According to one intelligence official, at least 200 members of the group were based in the agency before the operation. Needless to say, the group could not have operated without strong support from the TTP, as well as other international jihadi groups. Months before the operation 15 to 20 Chinese girls had arrived there to marry their compatriots. For sure, they felt at home in these jihadi surroundings.

What happened to those thousands of local and foreign jihadi fighters? Many of them have been killed, while others are still holding on in the mountains. Some of them are believed to have moved to Shawal valley that boasts one of most treacherous terrains. The thick forests and natural hideouts in the several caves that dot the mountains make tracking down the insurgents near impossible.

I had visited the densely forested remote corner of the valley in February 2007. The snow-covered ridge at almost 300 metres was the home of the last Pakistani border post on the Durand Line. There was no habitation for miles with few metres’ visibility, making the terrain an ideal haven for the insurgents.

The advent of winter could slow down the operation, but the harsh weather would be more disadvantageous for the insurgents. They would have no option but to come down to the plains or flee to other areas. The US drone strikes, which have increased in the last few months in Shawal, have also contained the mobility of the insurgents.

The North Waziristan operation is unique in many ways. The role of intelligence has contributed hugely to the targeting with precision of militant sanctuaries. The intelligence-based crackdown on the terrorist network across the country before the start of the army operation in the agency has also helped contain the blowback in other parts of the country.

Indeed, it is the most difficult battle the Pakistani forces are fighting in the forbidding terrain. The valour of the soldiers is critical to winning this war. The high ratio of officers killed in the operation gives some idea about the way this battle is being fought; officers leading from the front have established a new legacy.

But unfortunately, it is a forgotten war for our political leadership. As one officer lamented: “It is painful to pick up every day the bodies of our fellow soldiers and young officers often blown into pieces by IEDs, but it is more agonising to hear some politicians sympathising with the killers.”

_The writer is an author and journalist._

zhussain100@yahoo.com

Twitter: @hidhussain

_Published in Dawn, November 19th , 2014_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

@Irfan Baloch @Icarus @Xeric @Oscar @Horus @balixd

Video posted 10 days ago. Terrorist ambushed a large convoy in Khaybar. I counted 6 trucks and 4 jeeps destroyed along with a T-59 tank, not to mention basta.rds beheaded our soldiers and was showing there bodies. the tank turret blew off. Does it mean TTP or more specific Mangal bagh group have ATGM in their arsenal ?


----------



## Kompromat

Isn't Khayber a hilly area?


----------



## Bratva

Horus said:


> Isn't Khayber a hilly area?



Not all, Tirah and it's surrounding areas to be specific are hilly.


----------



## Kompromat

Have you authenticated and dated the clip?


----------



## Bratva

Horus said:


> Have you authenticated and dated the clip?



Yes, unfortunately, Check your inbox, the link of video which Punjab lion shared with me.


----------



## Donatello

Bratva said:


> @Irfan Baloch @Icarus @Xeric @Oscar @Horus @balixd
> 
> Video posted 10 days ago. Terrorist ambushed a large convoy in Khaybar. I counted 6 trucks and 4 jeeps destroyed along with a T-59 tank, not to mention basta.rds beheaded our soldiers and was showing there bodies. the tank turret blew off. Does it mean TTP or more specific Mangal bagh group have ATGM in their arsenal ?
> 
> View attachment 154336
> View attachment 154337
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 154344


Wasn't this the recent ambush that was reported in the media?


----------



## Bratva

Donatello said:


> Wasn't this the recent ambush that was reported in the media?



May be, maybe not, perhaps the checkpoint story was created to compensate the deaths of this ambush or this ambush was entirely different from that one Can't say for sure because of complete media blackout on casualty count.

And ambushed occurred on some narrow road, not at checkpoint


----------



## Amaa'n

Horus said:


> Isn't Khayber a hilly area?


it is khyber lalay and happend last week, its confirmed --- we took some hit in that attack ---


----------



## Assault Rifle

The checkpost attack took place in Datta Khel in NWA. 
This one it took place in Bara tehsil in Khyber. 
Anyways SITE intel group which translated video says this attack took place sometime after November 5.

So the tank looks like an Al Zarrar or Type 59.


----------



## PunjabLion

THE VERY FIRST THING IS
WE were told that every thing is normal in khyber
we have established complete writ of state as a result of last operation
tirah is also clear
now what happen??
why we have to do operations in places we cleared in past? y cant we secure them?

the most shocking thing is these talibans strength
to destroy a convey u need atleast hundreds of well trained and well equiped men
its scary to watch their strength
they r down but not out of business

mangal bagh group lashker e islam group and taliban use to be at each others throat
but govt failed to take advantage of their differences and now they both made alliance against pakistan both are united under similar cause


----------



## SarthakGanguly

PunjabLion said:


> why we have to do operations in places we cleared in past? y cant we secure them?


This is counter-insurgency. The Taliban does not wear uniforms. Nor is there a front line. Stay behind groups of militants is common. This is not unusual. To permanently deter re-infiltration and re-activation of other sleeper cells, there needs to be local permanent bases to respond to local threats from time to time. Along with that development must proceed to erode their ideological base.

That's what India did in the 'Red Corridoor'. Now it is mostly history.


----------



## Counterpunch

PunjabLion said:


> THE VERY FIRST THING IS
> WE were told that every thing is normal in khyber
> we have established complete writ of state as a result of last operation
> tirah is also clear
> now what happen??
> why we have to do operations in places we cleared in past? y cant we secure them?
> 
> the most shocking thing is these talibans strength
> to destroy a convey u need atleast hundreds of well trained and well equiped men
> its scary to watch their strength
> they r down but not out of business
> 
> mangal bagh group lashker e islam group and taliban use to be at each others throat
> but govt failed to take advantage of their differences and now they both made alliance against pakistan both are united under similar cause



In my opinion;

1) This is intelligence failure. And a big one at that! How could 100s of Terrorists (even 50) march with full gear, plan, execute and even had the time to film the aftermath
2) Some responsibility has to be shared by the Ops commander. Where was the Air cover? Or, they assumed the Tanks will be enough to thwart any ambush?

However, this is very tragic


----------



## farhan_9909

Civilian Fatalities due to blasts has reduced to 657 from more than 1600 last year

SATP REPORT

2013

Bomb blasts in Pakistan 2013

2014

Bomb blasts in Pakistan 2014

---------------------------------------------
I believe in the next terrorism index report,our position will signifcantly improve

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WaLeEdK2

farhan_9909 said:


> Civilian Fatalities due to blasts has reduced to 657 from more than 1600 last year
> 
> SATP REPORT
> 
> 2013
> 
> Bomb blasts in Pakistan 2013
> 
> 2014
> 
> Bomb blasts in Pakistan 2014
> 
> ---------------------------------------------
> I believe in the next terrorism index report,our position will signifcantly improve



Let's hope in 2 more years we can eliminate bombings in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Max Pain

Bratva said:


> Yes, unfortunately, Check your inbox, the link of video which Punjab lion shared with me.


can you give me the link as well.


----------



## Samandri

PunjabLion said:


> guys i have seen a gruesome video released by Taliban of Khyber operation
> i cant post it as posting graphic images is not permissible in this forum
> 
> but it was a stunning and scary video
> i was shocked to see.. Taliban n mangal bagh goons are freely moving in bara Khyber and they shown at least ten burned Pak army vehicle apparently it shows that the whole convey is destroyed and the beheaded bodies shows the whole crew is killed
> 
> i am shocked we were made to believe that we are wining this war and militants are surrendering on daily basis
> when will this bloody war end. these bastards are the biggest enemies of Pakistan no one hurted Pakistan so much the way these SOBs did in last 6 7 years





PunjabLion said:


> seriously i salute my soldiers
> we sitting in our home doesn't even have a clue how difficult this war is
> which these boys are fighting for our future
> they deserve our respect
> i just having goosebumps in my back bone watching that video
> imagine yourself for a couple of minutes at that place...patrolling a hostile area in which you could be targeted any time through an ambush , sniper or IED an enemy who is better equipped better funded got the backing of every hostile intelligence agencies and known for his ruthlessness will kill you n cold blood and if got you will behead you n slaughter you
> i am sure majority of us will refuse to even enter in that area even if someone offer us millions
> I SALUTE MY BRAVE JAWANS FOR DEFENDING OUR NATION IN THAT VALLEY OF DEATH


Oh bhai how can you say that taliban are better equiped than pak army?. Just by watching a graphic video , you have reached to that conclusion?. Sandal wearing taliban with AK-47 are no match for 6 lakh pak army with air power and artillary, with state's immense resources at their disposal. As for as casaulties of pak army are concerned, you should naturally expect it in such a difficult terrain, with enemy being in guerrella warfare mode.


----------



## Samandri

Horus said:


> Isn't Khayber a hilly area?


Bara is plain


----------



## fatman17

Opinion
*The militant landscape *
Dr Farrukh Saleem
Sunday, November 23, 2014 
Capital suggestion



On April 4, 1996, Mullah Mohammed Omar Mujahid declared himself Amir-ul-Momineen or Commander of the Faithful. Osama bin Mohammed bin Awad bin Laden, the founder of Al-Qaeda, had personally sworn oath of allegiance, bay’ah, to Mullah Omar. The entire Afghan Taliban leadership had sworn bay’ah to Mullah Omar. The entire TTP leadership had also sworn bay’ah to Mullah Omar. In 2011, Dr Ayman Zawahiri, the current emir of Al-Qaeda, renewed his bay’ah to Mullah Omar.

On June 29, 2014, the Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant (Isil) announced the establishment of a caliphate, the Islamic State (IS), with Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi al-Qurashi al Husseini as Amir-ul-Momineen or Commander of the Faithful (Mullah Omar remained the undisputed Commander of the Faithful for eighteen long years).

Since the establishment of the Islamic State two very important events have taken place. First, on September 3, Ayman al-Zawahiri announced the establishment of Qaedat al-Jihad in the Indian Subcontinent or Al-Qaeda in the Indian Subcontinent (AQIS) with the aim of taking on the “governments of Pakistan, India, Myanmar and Bangladesh”. 

Second, on October 10, half a dozen TTP commanders swore “allegiance to Amir-ul-Momineen and Caliph of the Muslims, Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi, to listen and obey, in enthusiasm and reluctance, and in ease and hardship.” 

The commanders who swore allegiance are: Omar Khalid Khorasani Commander TTP Jamaat-ul-Ahrar (Mohmand), Hafiz Saeed Commander TTP Orakzai, Daulat Khan Commander TTP Kurram, Fateh Zaman Commander TTP Kyber, Mufti Hasan Swati Commander TTP Peshawar and Khalid Mansoor Commander TTP Hangu.

The three most important issues here are: One, there can only be one Amir-ul-Momineen at any given point in time. Two, the breaking of bay’ah is an extremely serious act and can be considered akin to treason. Three, the Wagah border suicide attack that killed 60 was claimed by the Jamaat-ul-Ahrar.

The militant landscape in the Subcontinent is changing-changing fast. The TTP, as a consequence of Operation Zarb-e-Azb, is fractured. Militants in our immediate region are internally divided and splinter groups are breaking previous bay’ah and forming new alliances. The structure as well as the hierarchy of individual militant groups is undergoing change.

There is evidence that Al-Qaeda is losing traction in South Asia and the IS is gaining ground. From an intelligence standpoint, keeping a lid on a fractured TTP will be more challenging than before. Ideologically, the IS is even further right of Al-Qaeda. As far as military strategy is concerned, Al-Qaeda has been more into terrorist undertakings while the IS is more into capturing and holding physical terrain.

The probability is that Al-Qaeda and its remaining Subcontinental allies will try to prove that they are still relevant by sponsoring more spectacular terrorist attacks. The TTP has long been considered as a militant group with regional ambitions. No more.

Will there be a confrontation between Al-Qaeda and the IS? Only time will tell. Overall, the South Asian militant landscape is becoming more complicated and ever more alarming.

For the record, Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi is becoming more and more relevant not just in Pakistan’s vicinity but around the world. For the record, Obama’s Democratic Party lost mid-term elections partly because Obama failed to put forward an effective strategy to bring down Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi.

The writer is a columnist based in Islamabad. Email: farrukh15@hotmail.com 

Twitter: @saleemfarrukh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

you guys actually believe what is posted by these militants. they edit their videos just like the claim that they shot down a F-16.....i'll take such videos with a pinch of salt. there is a lot of such video available from afghan / iraq etc to be used for their propoganda.


----------



## Samandri

fatman17 said:


> you guys actually believe what is posted by these militants. they edit their videos just like the claim that they shot down a F-16.....i'll take such videos with a pinch of salt. there is a lot of such video available from afghan / iraq etc to be used for their propoganda.


But What about Beheaded soldiers? they edited it too?


----------



## fatman17

Samandri said:


> But What about Beheaded soldiers? they edited it too?


 
there have been reports of previous beheadings mainly the FC during early part of WOT. the attack on check-post did take place and beheadings were reported, after which army vowed to take full revenge from these animals.


----------



## Samandri

fatman17 said:


> there have been reports of previous beheadings mainly the FC during early part of WOT. the attack on check-post did take place and beheadings were reported, after which army vowed to take full revenge from these animals.


Sir ji, i was talking about the recently released video that members here are talking about


----------



## PunjabLion

Samandri said:


> Oh bhai how can you say that taliban are better equiped than pak army?. Just by watching a graphic video , you have reached to that conclusion?. Sandal wearing taliban with AK-47 are no match for 6 lakh pak army with air power and artillary, with state's immense resources at their disposal. As for as casaulties of pak army are concerned, you should naturally expect it in such a difficult terrain, with enemy being in guerrella warfare mode.


i have talked to dozens of pak army officers
all of them confirmed that TTP used extremely modern and advance weapons
some of their weapons are even better than pak army in terms of accuracy and range
at times army recovered weapons from ttp which was used by NATO 
now whether they got it directly from NATO or from some black market or in a raid is debatable but they are certainly very well equipped
i guess you haven't seen their propaganda footage where they clearly shows they just dont rely on AK 47 They always use heavy shelling while conducting a raid or gurella attack on army post


----------



## Armstrong

Bratva said:


> @Irfan Baloch @Icarus @Xeric @Oscar @Horus @balixd
> 
> Video posted 10 days ago. Terrorist ambushed a large convoy in Khaybar. I counted 6 trucks and 4 jeeps destroyed along with a T-59 tank, not to mention basta.rds beheaded our soldiers and was showing there bodies. the tank turret blew off. Does it mean TTP or more specific Mangal bagh group have ATGM in their arsenal ?
> 
> View attachment 154336
> View attachment 154337
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 154344



@Dazzler - What do you make of this ?


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Bratva said:


> @Irfan Baloch @Icarus @Xeric @Oscar @Horus @balixd
> 
> Video posted 10 days ago. Terrorist ambushed a large convoy in Khaybar. I counted 6 trucks and 4 jeeps destroyed along with a T-59 tank, not to mention basta.rds beheaded our soldiers and was showing there bodies. the tank turret blew off. Does it mean TTP or more specific Mangal bagh group have ATGM in their arsenal ?
> 
> View attachment 154336
> View attachment 154337
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 154344


it is possible but do remember that there was a destroyed T-59 back in 2008/9 during the initial operations it was shown in a program by Ragi Omar (on the front lines) as the army vehicle drives by it. the tank in this picture has its turret blown up though
which can mean that the TTP planted some bombs inside the discarded tank or really destroyed a new tank with some powerful ATGM. earlier this year Saudis bought some advanced anti tank weapons for FSA so its always a chance that they made their way back since TTP is also in Iraq and Syria to fight the sectarian war.

as for the burnt out vehicles, there are many videos in the past which showed the destroyed army convey's . so again it can be old or new.
TTP excels at propaganda, they can be using old footage or real one we dont know and cant comment. only notable incident was the recent beheading of someone at the hands of TTP and that checkpost attack.

like it or not there is a war going on and who ever gets the chance , he inflicts some serious damage to the other side. war is ugly and our soldiers are giving their lives. only thing is that we cant show the footage of what we are doing to the TTP otherwise there will be a new Lawyers' intifada against our army.

watch this video at the 6th second. the tank seems similar with the turret still intact.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

That is an ominous assessment from Dr Farrukh


----------



## fatman17

*Militancy*

On November 21, the Pakistan Air Force (PAF) killed 22 militants in airstrikes in multiple locations of Tirah Valley, Khyber Agency. The Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) stated that Lashkar-e-Islam (LI) and Tehrik-e-Taliban (TTP) hideouts were destroyed in the Sandapal area of the Tirah Valley.[2]
On November 22, a clash between anti-Taliban militia Tauheedul Islam (TI) and LI killed three TI members and injured four LI members in Nari Baba, Tirah Valley, Khyber Agency. TI claimed to have captured a bunker in the clash.[3]
On November 21, militants killed a TI militia member in the Nari Baba area of Tirah Valley, Khyber Agency.[4]
On November 24, Afghanistan’s intelligence agency stated that the Haqqani Network was responsible for a suicide bombing that killed 57 people and injured 60 people at a volleyball game in Paktika Province, Afghanistan.[5]
On November 22, Tehrik-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) Jamatul Ahrar militants threw grenades and fired into a crowd during a Muttahida Qaumi Movement (MQM) membership campaign, killing one man and injuring 20 others in Orangi Town, Karachi. Militants injured three provincial legislators in the attack. TTP Jamatul Ahrar spokesperson Ehsanullah Ehsan stated that the attack was retaliation for the arrest and death of TTP Jamatul Ahrar members in Karachi. He promised to continue targeting the MQM, Awami National Party (ANP), and Pakistan Peoples Party (PPP) in Karachi.[6]
On November 21, a roadside bomb exploded as an Army Air Defense vehicle was passing by, killing two security personnel and injuring five others in Mathra village, Peshawar. TTP Jamatul Ahrar claimed responsibility for the attack, stating that it was in retaliation for the killing of one of their members in an army operation.[7]
On November 24, TTP Jamatul Ahrar militants injured a polio vaccination worker in Shabqadar sub-district, Charsadda district, Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa.[8]
On November 23, militants with the “TTP Hakeemullah Mehsud” faction shot dead the Awami National Party (ANP) leader for the West district of Karachi in Orangi Town, Karachi.[9]
On November 23, a bomb exploded, killing one person and injuring three others near the exit point of a Pakistan-Iran border crossing in Mand town, Turbat district, Balochistan.[10]
On November 22, an anti-terrorism court in Peshawar acquitted Maulana Sufi Mohammad, the former leader of the Tehrik Nifaz-i-Shariah Mohammadi (TNSM), and 30 people associated with him, in two terrorism cases. Sufi Mohammad will remain detained, however, until he is tried on two additional cases.[11]
On November 20, Dutch officials arrested Pakistani al Qaeda suspect “Sabir K.” for extradition to the United States. Sabir K. will stand trial in the U.S. for acts of terrorism including planning a suicide attack in 2010 on a U.S. military base in Kunar Province, Afghanistan.[12]
On November 21, an improvised explosive device (IED) exploded, injuring two people including one security personnel, on Sariab road in Quetta.[13]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

PunjabLion said:


> i have talked to dozens of pak army officers
> all of them confirmed that TTP used extremely modern and advance weapons
> some of their weapons are even better than pak army in terms of accuracy and range
> at times army recovered weapons from ttp which was used by NATO
> now whether they got it directly from NATO or from some black market or in a raid is debatable but they are certainly very well equipped
> i guess you haven't seen their propaganda footage where they clearly shows they just dont rely on AK 47 They always use heavy shelling while conducting a raid or gurella attack on army post


 
sorry mate you r really talking 'trash' now...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

point to be noted is that the army in NWA is not on excercise, we are at war with a decietful enemy. losses of men and material will take place....this happens with every army in battle....so let us not 'overblow' the incident and not look at it in 'isolation'....we are winning and will Triumph over these animals.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PunjabLion

sorry mate you r really talking 'trash' now...


* is it really trash ???
haven't we recovered modern sophisticated weapon during zarb e azb
modern arms used by nato even indians were recovered and shown on media??
even a kid knows how deadly ttp is equiped*


----------



## Samandri

PunjabLion said:


> sorry mate you r really talking 'trash' now...
> 
> 
> * is it really trash ???
> haven't we recovered modern sophisticated weapon during zarb e azb
> modern arms used by nato even indians were recovered and shown on media??
> even a kid knows how deadly ttp is equiped*


Dude konsi duniya may reh rahe ho?.....they do not have anti-aircraft guns, thats the basic thing you need against a professional army with air support. AK-47 is an out-dated weapon, RPG is their best weapon....IED stands for "*improvised *explosive devices"

They do not have tanks, armored vehicles, jets, artillery and what not, most of them fight with you in simple shalwar kameez with no bullet proof jackets, big portion of them are teenagers.........they do not have medical facilities like pak army, their injured ones simply die...

Lame Excuses banany ki zarorat nahi, lets be factual, it is an asymmetric warfare warfare, ragtag TTP aur Pak army may zameen aur asmaan ka farq hey.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.M.

20 more miscreants killed today.


----------



## TheFlyingPretzel

PunjabLion said:


> sorry mate you r really talking 'trash' now...
> 
> 
> * is it really trash ???
> haven't we recovered modern sophisticated weapon during zarb e azb
> modern arms used by nato even indians were recovered and shown on media??
> even a kid knows how deadly ttp is equiped*









Look at all that modern, sophisticated trash.

Here's their sophisticated anti-armour and light artillery unit.






"Modern arms used by NATO"

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Winchester

Any news on the soldiers who went missing in the North Waziristan attack??? 
What are the chances of us getting them back in a military op or should we negotiate for their release??? 
@Irfan Baloch @Horus


----------



## Counterpunch

TheFlyingPretzel said:


> View attachment 156632
> 
> 
> Look at all that modern, sophisticated trash.
> 
> Here's their sophisticated anti-armour and light artillery unit.
> 
> View attachment 156634
> 
> 
> "Modern arms used by NATO"



That's far from reality. Not every seized cache looks like this.
They are very well equipped mostly. Particularly when they are planning an ambush.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

[


Winchester said:


> Any news on the soldiers who went missing in the North Waziristan attack???
> What are the chances of us getting them back in a military op or should we negotiate for their release???
> @Irfan Baloch @Horus


ISPR is the only outlet for such updates and army doesnt do a running commentary on every event
the fighting is still ongoing I doubt if any negotiation will be possible with them when we are conducting operations against them

I wish we can free them or recover their bodies sooner rather than later. terrorists will keep up with the past practices of beheading and desecrating the bodies so the bombs will drop on them no matter how much the taliban apologists complain

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheFlyingPretzel

Counterpunch said:


> That's far from reality. Not every seized cache looks like this.
> They are very well equipped mostly. Particularly when they are planning an ambush.



You wish.


----------



## Icewolf

Counterpunch said:


> That's far from reality. Not every seized cache looks like this.
> They are very well equipped mostly. Particularly when they are planning an ambush.



They are not well equipped, but we are ill prepared.


----------



## fatman17

*Militancy*

On November 25, Pakistani military airstrikes killed 19 militants and injured eight others in the Datta Khel area of North Waziristan. The airstrikes are part of the ongoing military offensive, Operation Zarb-e-Azb.[2]
On November 24, police arrested a suspected militant affiliated with Tehrik-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) in Islamabad. The police also recovered hand grenades, detonators, batteries, suicide jackets and explosives from the suspect.[3]
On November 24, unidentified armed men beheaded a Lashkar-e-Islam commander in Bara sub-district, Khyber Agency. Meanwhile, security forces launched a search operation against militants in Khyber’s Akakhel area and arrested 100 suspected militants.[4]
According to a November 25 report in _The News_, the Punjab Home Department has issued a warning about a possible second attack by militants at the Wagah border and on Sikh pilgrims visiting holy places in various parts of Punjab. The letter also added that militants are planning to target Inter-Services Intelligence (ISI) installations in Bhara Kahu near Islamabad.[5]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafael

*Live From Islamabad* ‏@WajSKhan  40m40 minutes ago
You didn’t hear it from ISPR, but the SSG lost a commando last night to a sniper attack in Bara. No TV funeral, no ceremony: A Silent Fall!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Men in Green

Rafael said:


> *Live From Islamabad* ‏@WajSKhan  40m40 minutes ago
> You didn’t hear it from ISPR, but the SSG lost a commando last night to a sniper attack in Bara. No TV funeral, no ceremony: A Silent Fall!


Shaheed ki jo Mout hai wo Qaum ki Hayat hy.

RIP commando

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Secur

TheFlyingPretzel said:


> "Modern arms used by NATO"



Let paranoia and blameshifting be my best friend. Anything to try to save our former Jihadi friends from Madarsas or as some would say the angry brothers on the mountain. Hence it should be everyone from Americans, Indians to Martians, but not the hyper religious segment looking to reinstate true Islam here, no sir, that is out of bounds. You know the worst part? Most of the people doing it aren't even consciously aware of it, its just a defense mechanism at play seeing the stain on the religion and countrymen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheFlyingPretzel

Secur said:


> Let paranoia and blameshifting be my best friend. Anything to try to save our former Jihadi friends from Madarsas or as some would say the angry brothers on the mountain. Hence it should be everyone from Americans, Indians to Martians, but not the hyper religious segment looking to reinstate true Islam here, no sir, that is out of bounds. You know the worst part? Most of the people doing it aren't even consciously aware of it, its just a defense mechanism at play seeing the stain on the religion and countrymen.



It's aggravated by the personal affront these people feel when you put to them the possibility that the jihadis may have it wrong and that maybe, just maybe the Americans, the Indians and the Martians may have a point worth considering.

It's almost as if you've questioned their faith or robbed them of their honour. There's no having a healthy discussion with them. They're either right or they're insulted and therein lies our dilemma.

Imperceptive, sentimental dullards. The lot of them. The only way I see them contributing intellectually is by ceasing to exist, so that we have one less airhead to counter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

*Drone Strike*

On November 26, a U.S. drone strike killed at least six suspected militants and injured three others in the Kund Sar area of Shawal sub-district, North Waziristan Agency. The strike occurred in an area where militants affiliated with the Haqqani Network, the Hafiz Gul Bahadur group, and Uzbek militants are known to operate.[1]
*Militancy*

On November 25, Pakistan military airstrikes killed 20 militants and injured eight others in the Doga Mada Khel area of North Waziristan near the Afghan border. According to an intelligence official, seven of those killed belonged to the Haqqani Network while the rest were affiliated with the Hafiz Gul Bahadur group. A local Haqqani commander was reportedly among those killed. According to a November 26 report in _The News_, TTP militants were also among those killed in the airstrikes. [2]
In an update to the November 24 drone strike in Afghanistan’s Nangarhar province that narrowly missed TTP chief Mullah Fazlullah, a report in the _The News_ on November 26 claims that five senior members of Pakistani Taliban close to Fazlullah were killed in the drone strike. The militants reportedly belonged to the Swat Valley. The report further claims that there was confusion on whether Fazlullah had actually survived the attack. According to a TTP Jamatul Ahrar militant commander, Mullah Fazlullah and his spokesman Mohammad Khurasani were present in the area for a few days before the strike and that unsuccessful attempts were made by TTP Jamatul Ahrar to contact Fazlullah and his spokesman after the drone strike.[3] 
On November 25, militants opened fire at security forces during a search operation, killing one soldier and injuring another, in the Shahkas area of Jamrud sub-district in Khyber Agency.[4]
On November 26, unidentified gunmen killed four polio vaccination workers and injured three others near the Easter Bypass area in Quetta. Following the attack the Lady Health Workers association announced that they were boycotting the polio campaign in Balochistan.[5]
On November 25, unknown militants detonated an improvised explosive device (IED) and fired on a vehicle carrying police commandos with the Special Protection Group near Korangi Crossing, Karachi. The blast killed one person and injured five others. No security personnel were injured.[6] 
According to a November 26 report in _The News_, the October 13 Karachi jailbreak attempt was planned by al Qaeda and Ansarul Aseer, the specialty jailbreak branch of the Tehrik-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP). The report further claims that some jail officials were involved in the plan and that financial assistance of approximately $ 880,000 was transferred to the militants from Afghanistan to execute the plan.[7]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

*Drone Strikes*

In an update to a story reported on November 25, two of the five Terhik-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP commanders killed in a November 24 drone strike in Nazyan area of Nangarhar province have been identified as Zarqavi and Assad Mehsud. All five commanders were reportedly close to TTP chief Maulana Fazlullah. Fazlullah is believed to have been the target of the November 24 strike but was not killed in the attack, despite rumors to the contrary.[1]
In an update to a story reported November 26, The News reported that a U.S. drone strike killed at least eight suspected militants and injured two others in Kund Sar village, 40 miles south of Miram Shah, North Waziristan Agency. The strike occurred in an area where militants affiliated with the Haqqani Network, the Hafiz Gul Bahadur group, and Uzbek militants are known to operate.[2]

kill them all by any means.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

*Militancy*

On November 28, Pakistan security forces killed 11 militants and destroyed five hideouts in airstrikes in the Tor Darra, Sur Kas, Sra Vela, and Wacho Wany areas of Kuki Khel in the Tirah Valley, Khyber Agency. According to official sources, eight of the militants killed belonged to the Tariq Afridi militant group.[8]
On November 29, security forces killed two TTP commanders in a clash in the Lashora area of Jamrud sub-district, Khyber Agency. TTP sources denied claims that one of its commanders, Wajid Abu Bakr, had been killed.[9]
On November 28, Jundullah claimed responsibility for a November 26 attack near the Eastern Bypass of Quetta that killed four polio vaccination workers and injured three others.[10]
*On December 1, security forces *seized* a truck carrying around 5,000 kilograms of explosives attempting to enter Quetta, Balochistan. Separately, security forces also conducted raids in the Quetta,* Panjgur and Zhob areas of Balochistan and recovered weapons including landmines, improvised explosive devices (IEDs), rocket launchers, mortars and rifles.[11]
On November 30, militants ambushed Frontier Corps (FC) personnel, killing one and injuring two others, in Kech district, Balochistan. Militants used an RPG in the attack.[12]
On November 28, a roadside IED killed two FC personnel and injured three others in Phase-3, Hayatabad, Peshawar.[13]
On November 28, a remote controlled IED was detonated, targeting an anti-Taliban militia chief from Tank, Gul Islam, at the Tank-Wana road intersection near Gara Mhito, Tank district, Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa. Gul Islam’s bodyguard was injured in the attack but Gul was himself unhurt.[14]
On November 29, unknown attackers injured three Pakistan Rangers in a grenade attack at a Rangers check post in Kamaila Stop, Lyari, Karachi. Security personnel believe the attackers were gang members from Lyari.[15]
On November 29, unidentified attackers killed a child and injured five others in a grenade attack on a police vehicle in Hyderabad, Sindh.[16]

*Drone Strike*

On December 2, a U.S. drone strike killed six militants in the Renay-Parchao area of Afghanistan which borders Pakistan’s Khyber Agency. According to sources, some key militants belonging to the Swat chapter of Tehrik-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) were among those killed.[1]
*Militancy*

On December 2, Pakistan military airstrikes killed at least 17 militants in the Datta Khel area of North Waziristan. According to intelligence sources, some foreign militants including five Uzbeks, and two Haqqani Network militants were among those killed.[2]
On December 2, militants attacked a security checkpost in the Aka Khel area of the Tirah Valley in Khyber Agency. Security forces killed four militants and injured six others in a retaliatory attack. The militants reportedly belonged to the Lashkar-e-Islam group.[3]
On December 2, security forces repulsed an attack by militants on a checkpost in the Shirin Dara area of Orakzai Agency. Twelve militants were killed in the attack and several injured.[4]
On December 2, an improvised explosive device (IED) detonated as an elected legislator’s vehicle passed by on Joint road in Quetta. The legislator was unhurt but two bystanders were wounded.[5]
On December 2, police forces conducted a raid and recovered 100 kilograms of explosives in Orangi town, Karachi. The police also recovered mobile phones, police uniforms, batteries, suicide jackets, hand grenades, pistols, government number plates and remote detonators.[6]


----------



## CENTCOM

The terrorists have caused enough chaos and damage throughout the Af/Pak region in the last decade. The terrorists take full advantage of any miscommunication between our nations (Pakistan, Afghanistan, and U.S.) and continue to press ahead with their radical agenda. The recent meetings between our officials focused on the importance of shared cooperation and coordination between our nations. We firmly believe on the importance of working together to negate the common threat of terrorism. We have been able to capture and kill some of the top terrorist leaders through each other's assistance. It is no secret that the terrorists' chain of command runs across the borders, and they feel the impact of counter terrorism simultaneously. On that note, we restate what Commander of the ISAF Force Joint Command (IJC), Lieutenant General Joseph Anderson, said recently: "That has [referring to the effectiveness of Operation Zarb-e-Azb] very much disrupted their efforts here [in Afghanistan] and has caused them to be less effective in terms of their ability to pull off an attack in Kabul."


Ali Khan
Digital Engagement Team, USCENTCOM

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

*Militancy*

*According to a December 3 Express Tribune report, U.S. authorities have reportedly *agreed* to increase airstrikes and drone attacks on Tehrik-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) militants sheltering in Afghanistan. Pakistani officials claim that TTP militants use the Afghan provinces of Kunar and Nuristan as launching pads for attacks on Pakistani security forces along the Pak-Afghan border. Pakistan Army chief Gen. Raheel Sharif reportedly discussed the issue with senior American military and administration officials during his visit to the U.S.*[1]
On December 3, the Pakistan military killed 15 militants in airstrikes the Datta Khel area of North Waziristan. Two TTP commanders were killed in the airstrikes.[2]
On December 2, security forces killed 11 militants in clashes in the Aka Khel area of Khyber Agency and Kalaya area of Orakzai Agency.[3]
In an update to a story reported on December 2, _The News_ reported that security forces killed 13 militants during a militant attack on a security checkpost in the Dars Jumaat area of Aka Khel, Khyber Agency.[4]
On December 2, Levies Forces recovered eight bullet-ridden bodies of suspected Lashkar-e-Islam militants from the Tirah Valley in Khyber Agency.[5]
On December 3, militant gunmen killed two policemen in the Shalkot area of Quetta.[6]
On December 3, an improvised explosive device (IED) detonated at Kahi Bazaar in Hangu, Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa. No casualties were reported. [7]

*Militancy*

According to a December 4_ Reuters_ report, Pakistani Taliban militants hiding in Afghanistan are being weakened by an increase in targeted U.S. drone strikes and a nascent rebellion by tribesmen against the Pakistani Taliban in Afghanistan’s Kunar province. The report further claims that drone strikes and tensions with tribesmen have forced Pakistani Taliban militants to move from small Afghan towns to seek refuge in mountainous border areas. [1]
On December 2, Tehrik-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) spokesman Muhammad Khurasani posted a message on Facebook in Urdu, addressing the people of Gilgit-Baltistan in Azad Kashmir. Khurasani claimed that the recent statement by Pakistani Information Minister Parvez Rashid stating that Gilgit-Baltistan is legally not a part of Pakistan, reflects the mentality of the Pakistani elite. Khurasani further declared that the people of the region would never be able to enjoy the same rights as the people of Punjab and Sindh and encouraged them to reject the government. [2]
On December 4, Pakistani Air Force airstrikes killed 18 militants in the Mada Khel area of Datta Khel sub-district in North Waziristan.[3]
According to a December 4 report in _The News_, six Lashkar-e-Islam (LI) militants were killed and ten Tauheed-ul-Islam (TI) anti-Taliban militiamen were injured in clashes in the Nari Baba area of the Tirah Valley in Khyber Agency. According to the report, LI and TTP militants jointly attacked members of Tauheed-ul-Islam. [4]
On December 4, an improvised explosive device (IED) killed at least one person and injured 13 others near a market in the Satellite Town area of Quetta.[5]
On December 3, gunmen on motorcycles killed one policeman and injured another in the Hazarganji area of Quetta.[6]
On December 4, an IED detonated near a Frontier Corps (FC) convoy in the Sangani Sarmin area of Turbat district in Balochistan. No casualties were reported.[7]
On December 4, gunmen shot dead a school headmaster in Gwadar district, Balochistan.[8]
On December 4, FC personnel foiled major terror bids during two different raids in the Mastung and Chaman areas of Balochistan. Security forces conducted a raid in the Rehman Kahol area of Chaman and recovered over 1000 kilograms of explosive materials during the raid. The forces also conducted a raid in the Kanak area of Mastung and recovered thousands ammunition rounds, a motorcycle and a laptop.[9]
On December 4, a remote controlled IED killed one and injured two others in the Karkanri area of Nawagai sub-district in Bajaur Agency.[10]
*Foreign Affairs*

According to a December 4 _Associated Press_ report, Pakistani authorities are digging a trench along the Pak-Afghan border in Pakistan’s Balochistan province. FC personnel claim that the 10-foot wide, 8-foot deep trench will control the smuggling of drugs, arms and ammunition across the border, in addition to stopping the infiltration of militants and illegal immigrants. Afghanistan has never accepted the 2,640-kilometer-long border with Pakistan and neither have the tribal communities that inhabit the region.[11]

*Drone Strikes*

According to a December 5 report in The News, the U.S. has reportedly intensified drone strikes against Tehrik-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) chief Mullah Fazlullah after the TTP chief was recently tagged as a “common enemy” of the U.S. and Pakistan. Fazlullah had escaped to Afghanistan in 2009 and has been carrying out operations against Pakistani forces from Afghanistan’s Nuristan province since then. A December 5 report in AP further claims that an increase in drone strikes targeting militant groups like the TTP is an indication of improving relations between the two countries which had suffered following the 2011 U.S. raid that killed al Qaeda chief Osama Bin Laden.[5]
On December 4, Pakistani foreign office spokesperson Tasneem Aslam condemned the U.S. drone that took place on December 3 in the Madda Khel area of North Waziristan. Aslam also reiterated Pakistan’s position that drone strikes are counterproductive and a violation of the sovereignty and territorial integrity of Pakistan.[6] 
*Militancy*

In an update on a story reported on December 4 by The News, a remote controlled IED killed three people in the Karkanri area of Nawagai sub-district in Bajaur Agency.[7] As reported by The News on December 5, security forces arrested 155 suspects along the Afghan border in the Ash Khel area of Bajaur Agency.[8]
On December 4, an IED exploded killing two members of Tauheed-ul-Islam (TI), an anti-Taliban militia, in the Narai Baba area of the Tirah Valley, Khyber Agency.[9]
On December 5, a militant rocket attack killed one soldier and injured six others in the Orakzai Agency headquarters of Kalaya.[10]


----------



## junaid hamza

Adnan el Shukrijuma was a member of the core Al Qaeda leadership killed on Saturday.. (ISPR)
6/12/2014


----------



## furqanusafzai

i just watched that taliban video ambushing Pak Army,many soldiers are lying red and dead in blood.Why on the face of earth would our soldiers be moving in those naked pick ups in such dangerous areas to be slaughtered.This need to be addressed,atleast they should be provided some Humvees type alternative.Of Billions wasted in fat generals vellas and allowances,some sum could be allocated to save the lives of ground soldiers.If this is how we take care of our soldiers,they will loose all their morale.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Becasue we don't have proper APC vehicles for Soldiers that is why


----------



## Green Arrow

*Top Al Qaeda leader killed in South Waziristan: ISPR*

Dawn.com | Zahir Shah Sherazi
Updated about an hour ago




Al Qaeda leader Adnan el Shukrijuma. - Photo courtesy: Wikipedia
ISLAMABAD: The Pakistan army on Saturday said a top Al Qaeda leader Adnan el Shukrijuma was killed early morning in the Shinwarsak region of South Waziristan Agency.

A statement issued by the Inter Services Public Relations (ISPR) said Shukrijuma had moved in this area to hide in a compound from North Waziristan Agency due to the ongoing Zarb-i-Azb operation.

"His accomplice and local facilitator were also killed in the raid," the statement added. Shukrijuma is the most senior al-Qaeda member ever killed by the Pakistani military.

The statement says Adnan el Shukrijuma was a member of the core Al Qaeda leadership and was in charge of all external operations of Al Qaeda. During the raid, a soldier was also killed and another injured.

The Pakistan Army had launched Operation Zarb-i-Azb in June against foreign and local terrorists who were hiding in sanctuaries in North Waziristan.

The comprehensive operation was launched a week after militants made a brazen insurgent attack on the country's busiest airport in Karachi.





*Adnan el Shukrijuma*


According to a Reuters report from 2010, 39-year-old Shukrijuma was among the five men charged with plotting to bomb New York City's subway system and attack an unidentified target in Britain under orders from Al Qaeda leaders in Pakistan.

Adnan El Shukrijumah, Adis Medunjanin, Abid Naseer, Tariq Ur Rehman, and a fifth man known as "Ahmad," were charged in July 2010 with 10 counts, including conspiracy to use weapons of mass destruction and to commit murder in a foreign country.

The indictment said Shukrijumah, who is accused of being an Al Qaeda operations leader, and Ahmad "recruited and directed ... Adis Medunjanin, Najibullah Zazi and Zarein Ahmedzay to conduct a terrorist attack in the United States."

The New York plot was linked to the British plot by Ahmad, prosecutors said. Ahmad, an accused Al Qaeda facilitator in Peshawar, communicated with Zazi about the New York plot and with Naseer about a British plot, they said.

The FBI has long said that Saudi Arabian native Shukrijumah, who has a Guyanese passport, was a threat to the United States and there is a $5 million reward for his capture.

Shukrijumah has also been linked by US authorities to other terrorism suspects, including a group of men accused of planning to bomb fuel pipelines at New York's John F. Kennedy International Airport.

A report in the Washington Post from 2003 quotes a senior law enforcement official describing him as a possible terrorism organiser in the style of Mohamed Atta, the suspected ringleader of the Sept 11, 2001, attacks. But authorities said they have no details on what kind of plot he might be involved in.

The report also said El Shukrijumah may have traveled on passports from Guyana, Trinidad, Canada or Saudi Arabia, the FBI said. He last entered the United States before the terrorist attacks in New York and on the Pentagon and left later that year, a law enforcement official said.

The El Shukrijumah family moved to Miramar, a suburb north of Miami, in 1995, according to Neville and Una Khan, who live in the same neighborhood and have known the family since the 1960s.

The Khans said that El Shukrijumah's father is a prominent Muslim leader in this suburb north of Miami and is the head of a prayer center, Masjid al Hijrah, next door to the family home.

Una Khan described Adnan El Shukrijumah as a devout student of the Holy Quran who worked with children at the prayer center. He tended to be modern in his thinking, she said. "He never indicated in any way that he was extremist. This is such a shock; this is something I don't understand. I can't believe it."

The Khans in 2003 said they have not seen El Shukrijumah for several years. They believe he is doing Islamic missionary work, though they don't know where. He was also earning money by selling Islamic books, they said.

*Security man killed, 7 injured in gunbattle in Wana*


A security man was killed and seven others were injured Saturday in a clash with militants near the town of Wana in South Waziristan.

Official sources said that after receiving reports about the presence of militants in Amaz Warsak and Sheen Warsak areas, forces launched an operation.

During the operation, security forces came under fire. Subsequently, one security man was killed and seven others were injured in the gunbattle.

There were also reports of militant casualties but the exact number could not be ascertained.

The information, however, could not be independently verified as journalists have limited access to the tribal agency.

South Waziristan is among Pakistan’s seven tribal districts near the Afghan border which are rife with insurgents and are alleged to be strongholds of Taliban and Al Qaeda operatives, among others.

The tribal region was once the main stronghold for the Pakistani Taliban. The military launched a large offensive against militants there in 2009 but insurgents still operate in the area and periodically stage attacks


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Rafael said:


> *Live From Islamabad* ‏@WajSKhan  40m40 minutes ago
> You didn’t hear it from ISPR, but the SSG lost a commando last night to a sniper attack in Bara. No TV funeral, no ceremony: A Silent Fall!


--
RIP... Soldier
another life for flag to keep flying high

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Devil Soul

*Al-Qaeda chief Adnan el Shukrijuma 'killed in Pakistan'*



The FBI called Shukrijumah a 'most-wanted' terrorist
A senior al-Qaeda militant, accused of planning to bomb trains in New York and London, has been killed in Pakistan, the country's military says.

Adnan el Shukrijumah was killed in a raid in north-western Pakistan, near the Afghan border, the military said.

The FBI describes him as al-Qaeda's global operations chief, a post once held by the alleged mastermind of the 9/11 attacks, Khalid Sheikh Mohammed.

Shukrijumah was born in Saudi Arabia and lived for several years in the US.

He was named in a US federal indictment as a conspirator in the case against three men accused of plotting suicide bomb attacks on New York's subway system in 2009.

He is also suspected of having played a role in plotting al-Qaeda attacks in Panama, Norway and the UK.





Analysis: M Ilyas Khan, BBC News, Islamabad
The killing of Adnan el Shukrijuma is the first major militant casualty since June when the Pakistani military launched a major operation to clean up the largest militant sanctuary on the country's soil.

It comes days after Pakistani army Chief Gen Raheel Sharif returned from a week-long visit of the US, the first by an army chief in four years. On Thursday, the US Congress extended a $1b operational support to Pakistani army despite recent tensions and mistrust.

The killing also puts the spotlight back on the Western half of South Waziristan, the first militant sanctuary in Pakistan where al-Qaeda and Taliban groups fleeing American bombing in October 2001 took shelter. Shukrijuma's killing in an army raid in this region shows that it is now being used as a hideout by militants fleeing the military offensive in North Waziristan.

Local militant groups still control territory here, and are still considered largely friendly to the army, but now there may be more persistent questions over this relationship.









Pakistan's military said two other militants were killed in the raid on Saturday. One soldier was also reportedly killed, and another was hurt.

A military statement said the "intelligence-borne operation" took place in the Shinwarsak region of South Waziristan, which borders Afghanistan.

The region is a base for the Pakistani Taliban and its allies.

Pakistan's military launched an offensive in June against militants in neighbouring North Waziristan.

Shukrijumah is alleged to have been in charge of planning al-Qaeda attacks outside Pakistan and Afghanistan.

A Saudi national, he spent more than 15 years in the US, moving there when his father took up a post at a Brooklyn mosque. The family later moved to Florida.

In the late 1990s, he is thought to have left for militant training camps in Afghanistan.

*Pakistan's army kills al Qaeda commander who grew up in U.S.*
By *Sophia Saifi, Ben Brumfield *and* Susan Candiotti,* CNN
December 6, 2014 -- Updated 1007 GMT (1807 HKT)





*Islamabad, Pakistan (CNN)* -- Pakistan's army said it killed an al Qaeda operative, *who grew up in the United States *and was on the FBI's list of most wanted terrorists.

Adnan G. El Shukrijumah, 39, was once indicted for his alleged role in a terror plot to attack targets there and in the UK.

He was killed in a raid in South Waziristan on Saturday, Pakistani army spokesman Asim Bajwal said on Twitter.

Shukrijumah, a senior commander, is thought to have served as one of the leaders of al Qaeda's external operations program,according to the FBI, hatching plots to attack the West.

He was indicted by New York authorities in 2010 over an alleged plot to have two men blow themselves up in the city's subway system.

The FBI had placed a $5 million reward for information leading to his capture.

*Lived in NYC, Florida*

Shukrijumah was born in Saudi Arabia, the eldest son of a Saudi Imam, and came to America as a young child.

His family settled in Brooklyn, New York, where his father preached at a mosque. They lived at a nearby house before moving to Florida in the mid-'90s.
His father, who is now dead, opened a small mosque near Fort Lauderdale.

Shukrijumah worked at odd jobs, including selling used cars and took classes information technology and chemistry, at a small college in South Florida. He also took classes to improve his English.

Then he disappeared.

The FBI says that after he left America, Shukrijumah started off as an al Qaeda dishwasher, doing menial tasks at training camps. But he rose in the ranks to a key leadership position.

An FBI counter-terrorism agent linked Shukrijumah to the thwarted New York subway suicide mission in fall of 2009 in the biggest post-9/11 terror investigation.

Two men admitted they planned to blow themselves up using homemade bombs.

Prosecutors say it was Shukrijumah who called the shots at the time -- probably from somewhere along the Afghan-Pakistan border.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## thrilainmanila

furqanusafzai said:


> i just watched that taliban video ambushing Pak Army,many soldiers are lying red and dead in blood.Why on the face of earth would our soldiers be moving in those naked pick ups in such dangerous areas to be slaughtered.This need to be addressed,atleast they should be provided some Humvees type alternative.Of Billions wasted in fat generals vellas and allowances,some sum could be allocated to save the lives of ground soldiers.If this is how we take care of our soldiers,they will loose all their morale.


where is the video is it on ********


----------



## Assault Rifle

At least 4 Pakistani soldiers killed in Khyber Agency clash. 
4 soldiers, 10 militants die in Khyber clash

At least one soldier killed in North Waziristan blast reports DAWN.COM

Pazir Gul adds from Peshawar: A security official was killed and another injured when an improvised explosive device went off in Dattakhel area of North Waziristan.

Security personnel were carrying out a search operation in the area when the explosion occurred. The area was cordoned off after the incident.

_Published in Dawn December 8th , 2014_

Two Policemen killed in Buner while protecting anti polio team

Two policemen on polio team security shot dead


----------



## fatman17

*Al Qaeda Leadership Deaths*

On December 6, the Pakistan Army reportedly killed three al Qaeda militants, including al Qaeda global operations chief Adnan el Shukrijuma, his accomplice and local facilitator, in a raid in the Shin Warsak region of South Waziristan Agency. According to a statement issued by the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR), Shukrijuma had fled from North Waziristan due to the ongoing military offensive, Operation Zarb-e-Azb. A soldier was also reportedly killed and another injured in the raid. Shukrijuma, a naturalized American citizen born in Saudi Arabia, was among the five men charged with plotting an attack on the New York subway system in 2010.[1]
On December 7, a U.S. drone strike killed a senior al Qaeda leader identified as Umer Farooq alias Umer Ustad and Ustad Farooq, in addition to five other militants reportedly belonging to the Hafiz Gul Bahadur group, in the Khar Tangi area of Datta Khel sub-district in North Waziristan. Three other militants were also wounded in the drone strike. Farooq was reportedly the operational in-charge of al Qaeda in Pakistan and Afghanistan since 2012 as well as the chief financial officer of al Qaeda in the region. Meanwhile, military sources denied that there was a drone strike inside Pakistani territory and declared that the media reports were not true.[2]
*Drone Strikes*

On December 7, a U.S. drone strike killed nine alleged Pakistani Taliban militants in the village of Shiltan in Shigal district of Afghanistan’s Kunar province. According to Kunar police chief Abdul Habib Syedkhel, a senior Pakistani Taliban commander was among those killed. The militants reportedly belonged to the Swat region of Pakistan.[4] 
*Militancy*

On December 7, Pakistan military airstrikes reportedly killed at least 30 militants belonging to the Hafiz Gul Bahadur group in the Mra Panga and Masdaq villages of the Datta Khel sub-district in North Waziristan. The airstrikes reportedly targeted Hafiz Gul Bahadur and his deputy Maulvi Sadiq Noor. The dead are reported to include Gul Bahadur, Sadiq Noor and Akhtar Muhammad, along with several other key commanders of the group. Military officials have not yet officially ascertained the identities of the dead militants.[5] 
According to a December 7 _BBC _report, the U.S. military confirmed that it “transferred custody” of three Tehrik-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) militants to Pakistan from its Bagram airbase in Afghanistan. According to Pakistani officials, senior TTP commander Latif Mehsud, his two guards and a broker were handed over by U.S. officials to Pakistani authorities. The other two militants have been identified only as Jafar and Aziz. Mehsud was the second-in-command to the the late TTP chief Hakimullah Mehsud. Latif Mehsud was captured by U.S. forces in eastern Afghanistan in October 2013. Meanwhile, Afghan presidential spokesperson, Nazeefullah Salarzai claimed that Mehsud was in the custody of the Afghan government and that the government was unaware of this handover. [6]
On December 7, an improvised explosive device (IED) killed one soldier and injured another in the Datta Khel area of North Waziristan. [7]
According to a December 8 report in _The News_, Lashkar-e-Islam and TTP militants attacked a security forces’ bunker in the Aka Khel area of the Tirah Valley in Khyber Agency. Twelve militants and four soldiers were killed in the encounter, while four other soldiers were injured.[8]
On December 6, Director-General ISPR, Maj. Gen. Asim Bajwa declared that more than 400 militants have surrendered so far as a result of the military operation in Khyber Agency.[9] 
On December 6, police forces reportedly arrested seven suspected criminals, including one militant, during a search operation in the Bargai, Takhtikhel and Walai areas of Lakki Marwat in Khyber- Pakhtunkhwa. Police forces also seized a hand grenade, a wireless set and ammunition from the suspected militant. [10]
On December 5, Jamaat-ud-Dawa (JuD) chief Hafiz Saeed asserted that Pakistani Mujahideen had a right to enter Indian-administered Kashmir to help liberate “oppressed” Kashmiris from Indian rule. Saeed also urged Islamic State militants to target Israel instead of targeting Muslim brothers in Syria and Iraq. Saeed made these remarks at the concluding session of a two-day JuD convention at the Minar-e-Pakistan monument in Lahore. JuD is banned by the U.S., the European Union, India and Russia as a terrorist organization affiliated with the militant Lashkar-e-Taiba (LeT). On December 8, Twitter suspended the account of Hafiz Saeed. No official explanation was given by Twitter for the account suspension.[11]
On December 6, police arrested a suspected TTP militant in Islamabad and recovered large quantities of explosives, detonators and wires from his bag. The militant, Mukamal Khan, was a resident of Waziristan and had also spent time in Afghanistan.[12] 
*Military*

On December 6, army chief Gen. Raheel Sharif visited the corps headquarters in Peshawar and reviewed the progress made in Operations Zarb-e-Azb and Khyber I. Gen. Sharif was also briefed about the next phase of these operations and the strategy being prepared for repatriating people displaced from North Waziristan. Gen. Sharif reportedly expressed satisfaction regarding the military operations and applauded the army’s sacrifices.[13]
On December 7, China’s State Councilor and Minister for Public Security Guo Shengekun met army chief Gen. Raheel Sharif and discussed issues of mutual interest, regional security and measures to enhance bilateral security and defense cooperation. The Chinese officials reportedly appreciated Pakistan’s fight against terrorism and successes achieved during the ongoing military operation in North Waziristan.[14]
On December 8, Pakistani and U.S. officials are expected to hold the 23rd meeting of the U.S.-Pakistan Defense Consultative Group in Washington D.C. The Pakistani delegation is headed by Secretary of Defense, Retd. Lt. Gen. Alam Khattak. The talks will reportedly focus on the post-2014 U.S. military strategy for the Afghan-Pak region and Pakistan’s fight against terrorism.[15]

*Militancy*

*On December 8, Tehrik-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) spokesman Muhammad Khurasani released a statement *confirming* the death of al Qaeda’s operations chief for North America, Adnan Shukrijumah, in a Pakistani military raid in the Shin Warsak area of South Waziristan on December 6*.[1] 
According to a December 9 Dawn report, U.S. officials believe that there is logical evidence for the TTP’s involvement in drug trafficking along the Pak-Afghan border. The TTP allegedly earns revenue through the movement of illicit drugs produced in Afghanistan which transit through areas of TTP control in Pakistan.[2] 
On December 8, police forces killed Firdos Khan, a commander of the TTP’s Mehsud faction, in a raid in the Manghopir area of Karachi. Police sources claim that Khan masterminded the 2007 Karachi bomb attacks on late Prime Minister Benazir Bhutto’s homecoming convoy that killed 150 people.[3] 
On December 9, a roadside improvised explosive device (IED) targeting a security forces’ vehicle injured at least two people in the cantonment area of Bannu district in Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa. No group claimed responsibility for the attack. [4]
On December 9, unknown gunmen opened fire on the vehicle of Frontier Corps (FC) spokesman, Balochistan Khan Wasey, in the Double Road area of Quetta. Wasey was critically injured in the firing.[5]
On December 9, militants shot dead a polio vaccination team member in Faisalabad, Punjab province. Jundullah spokesman Ahmed Marwat claimed responsibility for the attack and declared that the group would continue to attack polio workers throughout Pakistan.[6] 
On December 8, TTP militants killed two policemen assigned to protect a polio vaccination team in the town of Buner near the Swat Valley. TTP spokesman Mohammad Khurasani claimed responsibility for the attack through a phone call on December 9.[7]
On December 9, security forces successfully recovered Rana Jamil Hasan, a Pakistan Muslim League-Nawaz (PML-N) provincial lawmaker, from an area in Khyber Agency bordering Afghanistan. Hasan was abducted on May 31, 2014 on the motorway near Sheikhupura in Punjab province.[8] 

*Militancy*

On December 9, two separate Pakistani military airstrikes killed eleven militants and injured ten others in different parts of the Tirah Valley in Khyber Agency. The first airstrike reportedly killed six militants including an Uzbek commander, and injured ten others in Sherkhel Darra in Aka Khel. Twelve militant hideouts were also destroyed. Five militants were killed in the second airstrike in Sarey Kandao in the Kaka Khel area of the Tirah Valley.[3] 
On December 10, Punjabi Taliban chief Asmatullah Mauwiya reportedly attended his father’s funeral in a village near Katcha Khu in Khanewal, Punjab province without being apprehended by the police. District police officials, however, deny Mauwiya’s presence at his father’s funeral and claim that the police failed to find him at the burial ceremony despite the presence of an active informers’ network. Mauwiya is one of the most-wanted militants in Pakistan but renounced armed struggle against Pakistan in a statement released in September 2014.[4]
On December 10, a roadside improvised explosive device (IED), reportedly targeting security forces, injured four people in the Sariab road area of Quetta.[5]
On December 10, armed clashes with security forces resulted in the death of one militant in the Ghot Azmat Bugti village in Jaffarabad district of Balochistan. Other militants reportedly managed to escape from the scene.[6]
*Foreign Affairs*

According to a December 10 _Reuters _report, Pakistan has reportedly promised the U.S. that if the U.S. helps defeat the TTP in Pakistan and Afghanistan, Pakistan will help reconcile the Afghan Taliban and bring them to the negotiating table. Furthermore, according to a Pakistani official, the recent spike in attacks against al Qaeda signifies closer tactical ties between the U.S. and Pakistan but does not signify a deeper strategic shift in interests. The official added that the Americans don’t believe that Pakistan can target the Afghan Taliban and the Haqqani Network and that overall trust level between the two countries remains low.[7]

*Militancy *

On December 11, Tehrik-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) spokesperson Muhammad Khurasani released a statement accusing the Nobel Peace Prize winner, Malala Yousafzai, of being an “enemy of Islam” and maligning Islam in exchange of money and fame. Khurasani further claimed that Malala is a weapon in the cultural war which the West has lost in the Middle East and the rest of the world. Meanwhile, TTP Jamatul Ahrar spokesperson Ehsanullah Ehsan tweeted a statement condemning Gordon Brown and UN Secretary General Ban Ki-moon for using Malala as a child soldier. Ehsan further declared that the group would continue to fight against all kinds of soldiers.[2]
On December 10, two Lashkar-e-Islam (LI) militants were killed in clashes with anti-Taliban militiamen belonging to the group Tauheed-ul-Islam (TI) in the Narai Baba area of the Tirah Valley in Khyber Agency. TI members reportedly attacked LI and TTP hideouts with heavy weapons and captured militants’ bunkers.[3]
On December 9, security forces attacked LI and TTP hideouts, killing ten militants and destroying five hideouts in various areas of the Tirah Valley in Khyber Agency.[4] 
On December 11, a roadside improvised explosive device (IED) injured at least eight people in Sibi, Balochistan.[5]
*Foreign Affairs*

*In a joint statement after the 23rd meeting of the U.S.-Pakistan Defense Consultative Group (DCG) in Washington D.C. on December 10, the U.S. delegation *affirmed* Pakistan’s claim that the ongoing military operation in North Waziristan has successfully disrupted militants operating in the area.* The delegations of the two countries also discussed the need for a strategy to reimburse Pakistan for operational expenses after the expiry of the Coalition Support Fund at the end of fiscal year 2015. The Pakistani delegation of the DCG was headed by Defense Secretary Retd. Lt. Gen. Alam Khattak, while the U.S. delegation was headed by Christine Wormuth, Under Secretary of Defense for Policy.[6] 
On December 11, Commander of the International Security Assistance Force (ISAF), General John Campbell met with army chief Gen. Raheel Sharif at General Headquarters in Rawalpindi. The two Generals reportedly discussed matters related to the progress of Operation Zarb-e-Azb, the regional security situation and co-ordination along the Pak-Afghan border during the meeting.[7]





NWA. Machine Gun Post.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

*Militancy*

On December 13, police forces killed four militants in a shootout in the city of Muzaffargarh, Punjab province. The militants reportedly belonged to Punjabi Taliban’s Abu Ubaida group. The police also recovered heavy weapons and explosives including four suicide jackets, 12 rockets, 40 hand grenades, and 328 kilograms of gun-powder from the militants. According to intelligence sources, the militants were planning a terror attack during a Shia religious ceremony in the cities of Multan and Muzaffargarh. Three police officials were also injured in the encounter.[4]
On December 13, Tehrik-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) and Lashkar-e-Islam (LI) militants attacked a security forces’ bunker in the Tirah Valley in Khyber Agency. Security forces repulsed the attack, killing five militants and injuring ten others. [5] 
On December 14, security forces targeted militant hideouts, killing one militant and injuring four others, in the Tirah Valley of Khyber Agency.[6]
On December 13, militants opened fire at a police check point, killing one policeman and injuring two others in Khuzdar district of Balochistan.[7]
On December 13, a roadside improvised explosive device (IED) killed a tribal elder and injured another person in the Shakai are of Wana in South Waziristan. [8]


----------



## fatman17

*



*
*School Massacre a Sign of Taliban's Desperation but also Violent Capability*
By Reza Jan
December 16, 2014

Pakistani security forces drive on a road leading to the Army Public School, which was attacked by Taliban gunmen, in Peshawar, December 16, 2014. (Reuters).

At least 141 people have been killed in a Pakistani Taliban attack on a school in Pakistan’s northwestern city of Peshawar. More than 114 people are injured and the death toll could continue to rise. Most of the dead are children, including the sons and daughters of army personnel. The attack clearly demonstrates that the al Qaeda-allied Pakistani Taliban remains a deadly and potent threat, despite having been weakened by ongoing military operations and recent infighting.

The attack’s death toll now exceeds that of the 2007 Karachi bombings targeting former Prime Minister Benazir Bhutto that killed at least 139 people, until now Pakistan’s deadliest terrorist attack.

*School Siege*
Around six militants armed with assault rifles and explosives, including suicide vests, infiltrated the school by scaling a back wall abutting a graveyard while children were taking exams and attending ceremonies.

Conflicting reports claim the attackers were disguised in Pakistani military uniforms. Upon entering, the militants indiscriminately fired on the more than 500 students and teachers. The attackers took hostages and began a protracted, hours-long siege of the school. Pakistani military forces arrived on scene and began clearing the school campus building by building. At least one of the attackers set off a suicide vest at some point during the attack. The military reports that six militants have been killed and that the nearly seven-hour-long siege of the school is now over, but that explosives planted by the militants have slowed efforts to fully clear the facility.

*Revenge for Pakistan’s Military Operations*
The Tehrik-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP), the main Pakistani Taliban umbrella group, has claimed responsibility for the attack on the school. Its spokesman, Muhammad Khurasani, said the attack was revenge for Operation Zarb-e-Azb, a major ongoing military offensive against the TTP in North Waziristan Agency and the deaths of innocent tribesmen at the hands of the army.

There are several reasons why TTP may have chosen to attack the school. The school is an Army Public School and many soldiers’ children, likely including some of those involved in anti-Taliban operations, attend the school. The attack on the school also comes days after Malala Yousufzai, the child education activist who was targeted and shot by the Taliban in the Swat Valley in 2012, received the Nobel Peace Prize. The TTP has previously issued statements condemning Malala and the values and education system for which she advocates.

Beyond the symbolism of the target, the TTP was most likely looking for a soft target affiliated with the Pakistani military—most military facilities are secured locations and difficult to penetrate—in order to conduct a spectacular, mass-casualty attack that would refocus attention on the group.

*Pressures Encouraging TTP Attacks*
The TTP has been the premier Taliban umbrella movement in Pakistan and the main enemy of the state since 2007. Pakistani military operations targeted the group’s main haven in North Waziristan starting in June 2014. Extensive military operatives in North Waziristan and, subsequently, in Khyber and Orakzai Agencies of Pakistan’s tribal areas have disrupted the TTP’s operations and forced its fighters to flee. The TTP’s leadership has faced criticism from its own factions and allied groups for not striking back more effectively against the Pakistani military in the months since the operation commenced.

Many Pakistani militants are disaffected with the TTP’s current leader, Mullah Fazlullah, whom they see as ineffectual, cowardly for hiding in faraway Kunar, Afghanistan, an outsider who is not from the movement’s traditional tribal core, and incapable of quelling internal disputes among the many tribes and factions that make up the TTP. In recent months several prominent factions of the TTP have splintered to form their own groups.

Some of those new groups, such as the faction loyal to militant commander Omar Khalid Khurasani of Mohmand Agency, have begun stealing the limelight from the TTP by conducting their own spectacular, high-casualty attacks across the country, such as a bomb attack on the India-Pakistan border that killed 60 people.

The al Qaeda franchise, al Qaeda in the Indian Subcontinent (AQIS), received most of the attention and credit for an audacious attack it conducted along with the TTP on a Naval Dockyard in Karachi in September 2014. Fazlullah and the TTP were further embarrassed when Fazlullah’s own spokesman declared in October that he and several other high-level TTP commanders were defecting and pledging their allegiance to Islamic State leader Abu Bakr al Baghdadi.

*Expect More Spectacular Attacks*
For groups like the TTP, headline-grabbing attacks are the primary way of remaining relevant and focusing the national dialogue on its crusade to dismantle what it sees as a heretical democracy and replace it with strict Sharia rule. Such attacks, particularly against targets affiliated with the military or government, serve as advertising for the group, helping it to boost recruitment and fundraising. Demonstrating a high level of activity would also help the TTP stem further disaffection in the ranks among members who believe it has not been active enough. An attack such as the one conducted today is exactly what the TTP has been looking for to try and burnish its star and stem the hemorrhaging of fighters and momentum.

*The attack serves as a stark reminder that the TTP is far from defeated and remains capable of carrying out horrific violence. Indeed, the more pressure the TTP faces, internally and or externally, the more likely it is that it will conduct spectacular attacks of the sort witnessed today*.

*Peshawar School Attack*

On December 17, Tehrik-e-Taliban (TTP) spokesperson Muhammad Khurasani posted a statement on the group’s website claiming responsibility and explaining the TTP’s motivations for the Peshawar school attack. Khurasani stated that the attack was carried out by six fighters in its “Mujahideen Special Group” under the supervision of TTP Commander for Peshawar and Darra Adam Khel, Khalifa Umar Mansoor. Mansoor was reportedly in contact with the militants and issuing instructions during the attack. Khurasani further stated that the TTP attacked the army-run school in order to avenge the injustice meted out by the government of Pakistan and the security agencies toward TTP members. The statement declared that the attack was targeted only at students who were “sane, mature, and belonged to the security personnel families.” Khurasani further stated that the attack was a warning to the security forces to cease “further genocide” of tribal Muslims, to stop killing relatives of fighters in secret prisons, and to release allegedly incarcerated family members of militants. Khurasani threatened attacks on all organizations associated with security forces if his warning was not heeded. Khurasani also advised all Muslims to isolate themselves from security forces or face consequences.[1]
On December 17, Pakistan Army chief Gen. Raheel Sharif made a surprise visit to Kabul to seek the extradition of TTP chief Mullah Fazlullah from Afghan officials. Gen. Sharif reportedly shared classified intelligence with Afghan officials and claimed that the mastermind of the December 16 Peshawar school attack was issuing directives to the militants from Afghanistan. The Taliban commander had been earlier identified as Umar Naray. The army chief also met International Security Assistance Force (ISAF) commander Gen. Joseph Dunford to present evidence of the Peshawar attack’s link with TTP sanctuaries in Kunar and Nuristan province of Afghanistan. Gen. Sharif was also expected to meet Afghan President Ashraf Ghani and was accompanied by the Director General of Inter-Services Intelligence (ISI) on his visit.[2] 
On December 17, Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif convened an All Party Conference (APC) in Peshawar in the aftermath of the Peshawar terrorist attack. Addressing lawmakers at the Governor House in Peshawar, Prime Minister Sharif declared that the conference had decided to draft an action plan against terrorists and act upon it immediately. Prime Minister Sharif also announced that there will be no discrimination between “good” and “bad” Taliban and that terrorism will be tackled in the entire country until the last terrorist is eliminated. [3]
On December 17, Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif approved the removal of a moratorium on the death penalty in terrorism-related cases, following the December 16 Peshawar school attack that killed 141 people. The moratorium had reportedly been imposed under international pressure because of concerns that the courts and police were not capable of ensuring a fair trial for those accused.[4] 
On December 16, Army spokesperson Maj. Gen. Asim Bajwa addressed a press conference in Peshawar to give details of the Peshawar school attack and the resulting rescue operation. Maj. Gen. Bajwa declared that the terrorists aimed to inflict maximum damage and did not try to take any hostages. The army also reportedly recovered ammunition and rations from militants which could have lasted them for several days.[5]
On December 17, Indian lawmakers and schools observed a two-minute silence as a mark of respect for the victims of the Peshawar terrorist attack, following an appeal by Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi. Special prayers were also held in schools and the Indian Parliament. Prime Minister Modi also spoke to Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif over the telephone on December 16 and pledged Indian support in the fight against terrorism. On December 17, U.S. President Barack Obama also telephoned Prime Minister Sharif and expressed his condolences and sympathies for the victims of the terrorist attack.[6]
On December 16, international carrier Emirates announced that it was suspending flights to Peshawar for operational reasons with immediate effect until further notice. The announcement came shortly after the Peshawar terrorist attack that killed 141 people.[7]
*Drone Attack*

On December 16, a U.S. drone strike killed four Tehrik-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) members and seven other insurgents in Afghanistan’s Nangarhar province. According to the spokesman for police forces in Nangarhar, at least one of those killed in the attack was an important commander.[8]
*Militancy*

In an update to a story reported on December 16, Pakistan Air Forces airstrikes killed 22 militants in the Tirah Valley of Khyber Agency. The airstrikes reportedly targeted the hideouts of TTP and Lashkar-e-Islam (LI) militants.[9] 
According to a December 16 _Reuters _report, Taliban fighters killed at least five Afghan soldiers in a three-day offensive in the Dangam district of Afghanistan’s Kunar province. The attack which began on December 14 was reportedly mounted by fighters from both Pakistan and Afghanistan and was aimed at taking control of Dangam district. 18 Taliban fighters have also reportedly been killed in the offensive. Dangam is about 70 miles from the Pakistani city of Peshawar.[10]

*



*
*Pakistan Army Chief, Afghan President Vow To Fight Militants*
*
Dec. 17, 2014 - 05:28PM | By AGENCE FRANCE-PRESSE*

*Pakistani Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif, center, chats with an injured student a day after militants attacked an army-run school, as army chief Gen. Raheel Sharif looks on. (AFP)*

*KABUL, AFGHANISTAN* — Pakistan army chief Gen. Raheel Sharif and Afghanistan president Ashraf Ghani vowed Wednesday to fight “terrorism and extremism” together, a day after Taliban militants killed 148 people at a Pakistani school.

President Ghani held talks with Sharif in Kabul as Pakistan mourned the victims — mostly children — killed in the massacre that put new pressure on the Islamabad government to combat militancy.

Pakistan accuses Afghanistan of protecting members of the Pakistani Taliban, while Afghanistan routinely accuses neighboring Pakistan of providing shelter within its borders to the Afghan Taliban.

“The time has come for Afghanistan and Pakistan to work together in sincerity and jointly take effective actions against terrorism and extremism,” Ghani said in a statement.

“To restore peace and stability in Afghanistan and Pakistan, Afghanistan is prepared to independently or together with Pakistan, take serious measures against terrorism and extremism.”

The palace statement gave no details on whether the two discussed the handing over of Pakistani Taliban chief Mullah Fazlullah, who is believed to be hiding in Afghanistan.

Sharif said Pakistan was hunting those behind the Peshawar attack, according to the statement from the Afghan presidency.

“(Sharif) said that Afghanistan and Pakistan should jointly work together and take serious steps in the fight against terrorism so to prevent the repeat of such acts,” it added.

Retired Afghan general Atiqullah Amarkhail dismissed Sharif’s trip as an attempt to distract attention from the failure to prevent the attack in the northwestern city of Peshawar.

“The trip is no more than a maneuver by the Pakistanis to pressure the Afghan government and pretend those responsible for the deadly Peshawar attack are based in Afghan soil,” said Amarkhail.

Some of the militants who attacked the army-run school in Peshawar Tuesday spoke in Arabic, a senior Pakistani security official told AFP, which he said suggested that they had links over the border in Afghanistan.
Ghani, who came to power in September, and Pakistani Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif have overseen an improvement in ties in recent months.

Pakistan’s army and intelligence services that are widely seen as the driving force behind the country’s defense and foreign policies.

Afghanistan is facing its own surge in violence as US-led NATO troops pull out by the end of the year and are replaced by a 12,500-strong support mission tasked with advising and assisting the Afghan security forces.
Recent deadly attacks have targeted army buses, mine clearance teams and foreign compounds in Kabul.


----------



## fatman17

Terrorism & Insurgency
*OSINT Summary: TTP militants kill 132 children during attack on army school in Pakistan*
*Evan Jendruck* - IHS Jane's Terrorism & Insurgency Monitor
16 December 2014

Pakistani army troops arrive outside the army-run school that was under attack by Tehrik-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) militants in Peshawar, Pakistan, on 16 December. Source: PA

At least 132 children, 10 teachers, and 3 soldiers were killed when Tehrik-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) militants attacked an army-run school located along the Warsak Road in the city of Peshawar, Khyber Pukhtoonkhwa province, on 16 December. At least seven assailants - armed with suicide vests, improvised explosive devices (IEDs), and automatic rifles - laid siege to the school for nearly nine hours, wounding a total of 120 students, before eventually either detonating their explosive vests or being killed by security forces.

Speaking to Reuters shortly after the start of the attack, TTP spokesperson Muhammad Umar Khorasani stated, "We selected the army's school for the attack because the government is targeting our families and females. We want them to feel the pain." Khorasani's statement was a clear reference to the Pakistan army offensive - entitled Operation Zarb-e-Azb - which has targeted TTP and affiliated militants in North Waziristan in the Federally Administered Tribal Areas (FATA) since 15 June 2014.

According to data collected by IHS Jane's Terrorism and Insurgency Centre (JTIC), the attack was the deadliest to take place in Pakistan since an October 2009 vehicle-borne improvised explosive device (VBIED) attack in Peshawar that killed 117 people. Although high-casualty attacks on hard targets are a regular feature of the TTP's campaign, the explicit slaughtering of school children on such an extreme scale is rare for the group.

Given that the school is located only 2 kilometres (km) away from the Bacha Khan International Airport and 1 km from the US consulate in Peshawar, the clear choice of attacking a relatively unsecure target could be a sign of desperation by the TTP. Since the death of its leader Hakimullah Meshud in November 2013, the group has suffered from severe internal divisions that have resulted in at least two significant factions of the group splintering off and forming their own entities.

These splits, when combined with the army's offensive in North Waziristan since June, have seemingly had an impact on the TTP's operations, with JTIC recording a 29% decrease in attacks attributed to the TTP between 1 June and 30 November, compared with the previous six month period. Although splinter factions of the group seem to have retained the ability to conduct major attacks - such as the 2 November attack at the Wagah border crossing in Punjab province near the border with India, which killed 61 people and was claimed by both Jamaat-ul-Ahrar and the Meshud faction of the TTP - the group's main faction led by Maulana Fazlullah has seemingly struggled to maintain its attack tempo.

However, the claim of responsibility for the Peshawar school attack by Fazlullah's TTP may indicate the start of a shifting of focus by the group towards softer targets, especially as it seems unwilling or unable to attack high-value government or military assets.

Such a change in strategy may prove problematic for the group, and Fazlullah in particular, as it risks straining relations with the Afghan Taliban, which condemned the Peshawar school attack hours after it finished, saying, "The intentional killing of innocent people, children, and women are against the basics of Islam and this criteria has to be considered by every Islamic party and government."

The attack began at approximately 1030 local time, when the assailants entered the school from the lesser guarded rear entrance using a ladder. According to army spokesperson Major-General Asim Bajwa, the militants started to fire their weapons indiscriminately as soon as they entered the school auditorium, killing children in groups. "They did not want to take any hostages," he said.

According to eyewitness accounts cited in local media, the attackers were wearing army uniforms, and may have detonated a nearby explosive device at the start of the attack in order to distract the school's security guards. Several reports, citing students who escaped the attack, claimed some of the militants were speaking a foreign language.

There were approximately 1,100 students and teachers present at the school when the attack started, and according to one unnamed army official speaking to CNN, the militants went into the school with enough ammunition and other supplies to last for several days, and were not expecting to come out alive. Speaking to Al-Jazeera as the attack was still ongoing, Khorasani stated that the suicide bombers had been given orders to allow the youngest students to leave but to kill the rest.

Within one hour of the attack taking place, a heavy contingent of security forces had arrived and began evacuating different parts of the school while trying to limit the movements of the militants. The last attacker was killed by security forces during a stand-off at the school at around 1830 local time.

An attack of this magnitude will almost certainly provoke a stern counter-terrorism response against the TTP and its affiliate organisations, in addition to a likely escalation of Operation Zarb-e-Azb over the coming weeks.

Indeed, moments after the end of the siege, Pakistani army general Raheel Sharif stated, "Our resolve has taken new height. We will continue go after inhuman beasts [and] their facilitators until their final elimination." Not even 30 minutes later, Bajwa stated that Pakistan's military - acting on actionable intelligence - had carried out 10 airstrikes in Khyber Agency in response to the attack.


----------



## fatman17

*Militancy*

On December 17, the Pakistan military conducted 20 airstrikes, killing 57 militants, in the Tirah Valley of Khyber Agency. [6]
On December 17, Pakistani Rangers raided a TTP militant hideout, killing five militants, in the Manghopir area of Karachi. The Rangers also recovered automatic weapons and explosives from the hideout.[7]
On December 18, a roadside improvised explosive device (IED) killed three Frontier Corps (FC) personnel when they walked over the IED in the Damadola area of Bajaur Agency.[8]
According to a December 18 _Dawn_ report, the Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa Inspector General of Prisons has alerted the provincial government of potential jailbreaks by militants and requested law enforcement agencies to ensure fool-proof security arrangements at all jails in the province. The alert was issued following Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif’s decision to reinstate the death penalty in terrorism cases.[9]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Icewolf

32 terrorists killed in ground raids, 3 Jawad injured

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Counterpunch

Icewolf said:


> 32 terrorists killed in ground raids, 3 Jawad injured


What's the source please?
And which areas were raided?


----------



## fatman17

*Peshawar School Attack*

According to a December 19 report in _The News_, Tehrike-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) Jamaatul Ahrar spokesman Ehsanullah Ehsan condemned the Peshawar school attack carried out by the TTP and declared that killing of non-combatants, women, children, the old and the sick was forbidden in Islam and that TTP Jamaatul Ahrar had nothing to do with the attack. Separately, a December 18 Reuters report claims that Ghulam Rasool Shah, a deputy for Lashkar-e-Jhangvi’s founder Malik Ishaq, also condemned the attack and said there was no religious, ethnic or social explanation for the cruel attack.[1]
On December 18, Umar Mansoor, the mastermind of the Peshawar school attack, appeared in a video released by the TTP on a jihadist website. In the video, Mansoor reportedly vowed to attack more schools and civilian targets in revenge for Pakistani military operations in North Waziristan. Mansoor is reportedly the leader of the Darra Adam Khel and Peshawar chapters of TTP.[2]
On December 19, Advisor to the Prime Minister on National Security and Foreign Affairs Sartaj Aziz declared that the December 16 Peshawar school attack was a “game-changer” in Pakistan’s strategy for countering terrorism. Aziz added that the distinction between the “good” and “bad” terrorists has virtually disappeared following the Peshawar attack and that 16/12 Peshawar attack was like a mini 9/11 attack.[3]
According to a December 19 _Express Tribune_ report, army chief Gen. Raheel Sharif and Director General of Inter-Services Intelligence (ISI) made a surprise visit to Kabul on December 17 and provided audio proof of TTP chief Fazlullah’s involvement in the Peshawar school attack to Afghan authorities. The army chief also reportedly made clear that the Pakistan Army was restraining itself from chasing targets across the international border despite mounting evidence. Fazlullah was reportedly in contact with the Peshawar school militants during the attack and is believed to be hiding in the Nangarhar, Nuristan and Kunar areas of Afghanistan. *According to sources, the army will provide the Afghan government and ISAF a “reasonable” amount of time to take action against Fazlullah following which the Army will consider other options.*[4] 
*Drone Strike*

On December 19, a U.S. drone strike killed eight militants in Cort village of Nazyan district in Afghanistan’s Nangarhar province. Several militants were also reportedly injured. According to security officials, militants based in Nazyan district were involved in planning the December 16 Peshawar school attack.[6] 
*Militancy*

On December 18, Pakistan military airstrikes killed 20 militants in the Akakhel, Sepah and Kukikhel areas of the Tirah Valley in Khyber Agency. The airstrikes reportedly targeted hideouts of Lashkar-e-Islam and the TTP. An Uzbek commander identified as Islamud Din was among those killed in the airstrikes.[7]
On December 19, the Pakistan Army ambushed a group of militants moving towards the Pak-Afghan border, killing at least 32 militants, in the Wurmagai and Spurkot areas of the Tirah Valley in Khyber Agency. Three security personnel were also injured in the clashes.[8]
On December 18, security forces raided militant hideouts, killing 12 militants, in Khyber Agency. Bodies of the dead militants are reportedly being identified by the security forces. In a separate incident, security forces repulsed a militant attack, killing 18 militants, in Khyber Agency.[9]
On December 18, ten militants were killed in a ground offensive by security forces at Malak Shaga Nullah near Warwandu Mella in Bajaur Agency. Two militants were also reportedly injured while at least six militants managed to escape.[10] 
On December 19, security forces conducted a search operation in the Chotair area of Balochistan’s Ziarat district, killing eight militants, including a local TTP commander. The security forces also recovered arms and ammunition from the militants. [11]
On December 19, Rangers personnel conducted a raid, killing four TTP militants, in the Musharraf Colony area of Karachi. A key TTP commander identified as Abid Muchhar was among those killed in the raid. One Rangers soldier was injured in the resulting encounter.[12]
On December 18, security forces arrested four militants, including an Uzbek national, in the Eastern Bypass area of Quetta. Weapons and explosives were also recovered from the militants.[13]
On December 19, an unknown gunman opened fire at two policemen, injuring them, before fleeing from the scene in Peshawar.[14] 
On December 19, two TTP militants were killed in a police operation in Gujrat, Punjab province.[15]


----------



## fatman17

*Tehrik Taliban-i Pakistan (TTiP)
Tehreek-e-Taliban Pakistan 
Baitullah Mahsud*
*On 16 December 2014, the Pakistani Taliban claimed responsibility for an attack on a military-run school in Peshawar which killed over 140 people, mostly children, claiming it was revenge for a Pakistani army operation in North Waziristan. A Tehrik-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) spokesman claimed that they'd sent in six gunmen wearing military uniforms and suicide vests to attack the military-run facility. Over 500 students and teachers were believed to be inside when the attack began. 


Negotiators for the Pakistani government and the Taliban met in Islamabad February 06, 2014 for a first round of talks aimed at ending the militants' bloody insurgency. The first meeting was aimed at charting a plan for future peace talks. The Taliban demands include imposition of strict Islamic law, the release of its fighters from jail and the withdrawal of government troops from northwestern tribal areas of Pakistan. The region is known for harboring local and foreign militants.Several earlier efforts at striking peace deals with the militants failed to end the violence for long, only allowing them to regroup, recruit new fighters and strike back with renewed vengeance. The Taliban insurgency has taken thousands of lives, as Taliban members battled for establishment of an independent, Islamic-controlled state.

The government of Pakistan agreed to participate in the talks because it wanted to bring an end to bloodshed in Pakistan as soon as possible. Preliminary peace talks between the Pakistani government and and the Pakistani Taliban were delayed after the government team failed to show up for a meeting in Islamabad February 04, 2014. Both sides were scheduled to meet at the office of Jamaat-e-Islami, a major Islamic party. The Taliban had originally appointed a five-member negotiating team, but two of them backed out. The Taliban team consisted of leaders from Pakistani religious parties with representation in the national parliament, but there was no active leader or fighter of the insurgent group in the peace committee. The group of Islamist leaders representing the Taliban appeared, but the government team decided at the last minute against attending the talks.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif had "come under pressure” for his peace initiative. Critics have accused Sharif's government of taking a weak stand against the Taliban in the past.

Tehrik-e Taliban Pakistan (TTP) is a Pakistan-based terrorist organization formed in 2007 in opposition to Pakistani military efforts in the Federally Administered Tribal Areas. Previously disparate militant tribes agreed to cooperate and eventually coalesced into TTP under the leadership of Baitullah Mehsud. Tehrik-e-Taliban Pakistan is a network of at least a dozen groups that claimed responsibility for suicide bombings across Pakistan.

Tehrik Taliban-i Pakistan (TTiP / TTP - Movement of Studens in Pakistan) was an umbrella organization for indigenous Pakistani Taliban commanders, based in Pakistan, in the FATA. The name "Tehrik-i-Taliban" had been used prior to the latest December 14 announcement. An organization with a similar name emerged in FATA's Orakzai Agency in 1998. Some reports also mention a similar organization by the name of Tehrik-i- Tulaba (Movement of Students) also operating in Orakzai Agency that even established an active Shari`a court. The name and idea, therefore, is not original.

The Waziris, who by 1910 numbered some 40,000 fighting men altogether, were at that time divided into two main sections, the Darwesh Khel (30,000) and the Mahsuds (8,000), with two smaller sections. The Mahsuds, who then inhabited the tract of country lying between the Tochi Valley on the north and the Gomal river on the south, had earned for themselves an evil name as the most confirmed raiders on the border; but they were a plucky race, as active over the hills as the Afridis [in the Khyber Agency], and next to them the best-armed large tribe on the frontier. From Wana to Tank, from Tank to Bannu, and from Bannu to Datta Khel, for a distance of over 200 miles, British territory in India before the Great War was open to Mahsud depredations.

The Government of Pakistan sought stability along the border with Afghanistan by continuing their traditional policy, which followed in the footsteps of the British Raj. Pakistan achieved a series "truces" with local leaders in 2004, 2005, and 2006. In February 2005 the Pakistani military reached a peace deal with Baitullah Mahsud, and withdrew its forces from check points in the region. A Pakistan Army spokesman confirmed that a November 2004 deal included giving Baitullah Mehsud and three other tribal leaders about $540,000 to repay loans they had taken from Al Qaeda.

Abdullah Mehsud vowed to continue his "jihad" despite the pact between the Pakistan government and several of his former allies. In mid-2006, Islamabad struck a peace deal with insurgents in North Waziristan. Pakistan agreed to end military operations and remove local checkpoints, in return for an halt in insurgent attacks on government officials.

Abdullah Mehsud [Mehsud being the tribal name, not a family name], a graduate of the Gomal University, spent 25 months in the US-run Camp X-ray until his release in March 2004 [it remains unclear why he was released]. He lost a leg in a landmine explosion as the Taleban fought to take over the Afghan capital Kabul in 1996. The one-legged commander had been captured when fighting with the Taliban in 2001 in Afghanistan. Soon after his release Abdullah Mehsud ordered the kidnapping of two Chinese engineers to pressurize the government into halting counter-terrorism operations in the tribal region bordering Afghanistan.

By December 2004 Abdullah Mehsud was "the self-proclaimed local leader" and Baitullah Mehsud was "the commander of militant forces in Mehsud territory". In January 2005 Abdullah Mehsud and Baitullah Mehsud were on the wanted list of the authorities for their alleged involvement in attacks on troops in the Mehsud-dominated areas of the South Waziristan which borders Afghanistan.

Abdullah Mehsud, carrying a reward of Rs5 million on his head, was accused of being involved in the kidnapping of the two Chinese engineers. In January 2007 Baitullah Mehsud was said to be a lieutenant to the tribal leader, Abdullah Mehsud, who had been leading local militants in the region. By March 2007 Baitullah Mehsud was said to be "the most powerful Taliban leader in South Waziristan." In July 2007 Abdullah Mehsud died in south-western Balochistan province, reportedly at the age of 32 years old. Pakistan interior ministry spokesman Javed Cheema told the AFP news agency that Mehsud blew himself up with a hand grenade after soldiers raided a hideout in the Zhob district of Balochistan. Abdullah Mehsud had been in Afghanistan for more than a year and that there was no evidence that he organized the recent violence in Pakistan.

Baitullah Mahsud, chieftain of the Mahsud tribe in South Waziristan as of 2008, was reportedly 34 years old in 1987, suggesting he was born around 1983. Baitullah Mehsud did not attend schooling or religious madrasa. He shunned media and refused to be photographed, indicating that he stood by the Taliban version of Islam.

By 2008 Baitullah Mehsud reportedly commanded 5,000 fighters, while other reports said he commanded about 20,000 pro-Taleban militants, and a report in 2006 had estimated Baitullah Mehsud commanded an army of 30,000 fighters. All these estimates, and surely the larger one, must refer to combat-inclined men under arms rather than the number in the field fighting, given the generally modest operational tempo exhibited by Baitullah Mehsud's followers. Baitullah Mehsud was said to operate with relative impunity in Federally Administered Tribal Areas [FATA], though this claim was contradicted by his disputes with local commanders outside his Mehsud tribal area in South Waziristan. Baitullah Mahsud had reportedly built up strongholds in North and South Waziristan by recruiting and training young men, and "killing uncooperative tribal leaders."

Some accounts said that he operated under the legendary Afghan Taleban commander, Jalaluddin Haqqani. Other accounts claim that Mehsud was independent of the Afghan Taliban and Al Qaeda in Pakistan - but he was giving them sanctuary and they were training his forces.

Baitullah Mehsud may have been among the most irreconcilable of elements in western Pakistan. Baitullah Mehsud was once quoted as saying, "Only Jihad can bring peace to the world." Mehsud refused to recognize the Durand Line as a legitimate frontier and has explicitly ruled out any end to the "jihad in Afghanistan." The NWFP governor claimed that Mehsud oversaw an annual money flow of up to three billion Pakistani rupees (about $45 million) to sustain his regional militancy. Most of this money was said to be raised through trafficking in drugs. Mehsud and his organization were reportedly used by the Government of Pakistan as conduits for the payment of compensation to local residents affected by the fighting in South Waziristan.

Baitullah Mehsud issued vows to avenge Pakistani military and paramilitary attacks in the region in early 2007; he reportedly has been linked to at least four anti-government suicide bombings in Pakistan and in 2007 emerged as a major challenge to Islamabad's writ in the tribal areas.

On 30 August 2007 some 250 Pakistani soldiers, including a colonel and 8 other officers, were taken prisoner when pro-Taliban militants ambushed their convoy in South Waziristan. The troops apparently offered no resistance before surrendering to Islamist extremists reportedly loyal to fugitive commander Baitullah Mahsud. President Musharraf later criticized the troops for taking insufficient precautionary measures. Only hours after Musharraf's November 3 emergency decree, the militants released 211 of the troops. Reports indicate that government authorities had released 25 detained militants in exchange, including several men said to be convicted aspiring suicide bombers.

On 23 October 2007, a credible newspaper in Pakistan disclosed that five militant groups joined hands to set up an organization named Tehrik-i-Taliban in Mohmand Agency with a goal "to flush out gangs carrying out criminal activities in the name of Taliban." Other reports stated that the Tehriki-Taliban Pakistan umbrella organization of the Pakistani Taliban groups was formed in December 2007.

The 27 December 2007 assassination of former Prime Minister Benazir Bhutto, in a suicide bombing after a political rally in Rawalpindi, was the most prominent suicide attack of the year. Pakistani government officials quickly blamed pro-Taliban and Al Qaeda-linked militant Baitullah Mehsud for Bhutto's killing. Through a spokesman, Mehsud has denied any involvement in the killing. The Government of Pakistan immediately stated that Baitullah Mahsud, a leading Pakistani Taliban commander with close ties to AQ, was responsible for the assassination of Benazir Bhutto. In Pakistan there was a massive outburst of rage against Musharraf and everything associated with his government, including the government's claim that it had evidence that the Pakistani Taliban, led by Baitullah Mahsud, carried out the assassination, claiming they had intercepted a telephone conversation in which Mehsud took credit for the act.

Supporters of Benazir Bhutto remained skeptical of the country's initial investigation that concluded al-Qaida or Taliban assassins most likely killed her in December 2007. The initial investigation by Pakistani authorities into the gun and suicide bomb attack that killed her after a political rally in Rawalpindi blamed Baitullah Mehsud, a Pakistani Taliban commander. US intelligence officials also named him as the most likely suspect. Her supporters have rejected those findings, suggesting that Ms. Bhutto's political opponents may have been involved and tampered with the investigation.

British investigators later largely confirmed the initial findings, although admitted their access to evidence was limited.

In South Waziristan, Baitullah Mehsud's forces conducted successful assaults on key forts in Ladha, Sararogha and Seplatoi between 10 and 17 January 2008. Although the Pakistani security forces had generally been successful in rolling back such gains, even the temporary loss of control over towns or military facilities represents a significant blow to the legitimacy and credibility of the government.
On 19 January 2008, 14 men were arrested by Spanish authorities in Barcelona, 12 of whom were Pakistani. Police found what they said was bomb-related material in a number of raids. One of the plotters reportedly told an informant, "Only the leadership of the organization knows what requests the emir [Mehsud] will make after the first attack, but if they are not carried out, there will be a second attack in Spain, and a third. And then in Germany, France, Portugal and the United Kingdom. There are many people prepared there."

On Feb. 10, 2008 Defense Secretary Robert M. Gates said the war on terror in Afghanistan is Europe's war. "Many who have been arrested have had direct connections to al Qaeda," he said. "Some have met with top leaders or attended training camps abroad. Some are connected to al Qaeda in Iraq. In the most recent case, the Barcelona cell appears to have ties to a terrorist training network run by Baitullah Mehsud, a Pakistan-based extremist commander affiliated with the Taliban and al Qaeda - who we believe was responsible for the assassination of (former Pakistani Prime Minister) Benazir Bhutto."

In early- and mid-2008, Pakistani forces pulled back from TTiP's stronghold in Waziristan. These deals did not lead to greater stability. In a video interview recorded in August 2008, Maulvi Omar, the official spokesman of TTP, claimed that the organization was responsible for the foiled suicide bombing plot. When asked whether the TTP could ever carry out an attack against the West, Omar replied: "The one in Barcelona was conducted by twelve of our men. They were under pledge to Baitullah Mehsud and TTP has already claimed responsibility, because Spain's military presence in Afghanistan."

The Islamabad government formally banned the TTP in August 2008 due to its alleged involvement in a series of domestic suicide attacks. TTP is said to have a presence in all seven agencies of FATA and many districts in NWFP. By early 2009 TTP was characterized as "a conglomerate of between 30-40 militant groups operating in agencies of Pakistan's Federally Administered Tribal Areas (FATA)." A shura of 40 senior Taliban leaders established the TTP as an umbrella organization. Militant commander Baitullah Mehsud was appointed as its amir, Maulana Hafiz Gul Bahadur of North Waziristan as senior naib amir (deputy) and Maulana Faqir Muhammad of Bajaur Agency as the third in command.

As Steve Emerson noted : "These tribal and Taliban militias, however, are vulnerable in one sense: there is a certain amount of tension and discord stemming from disagreements and inter-tribal distrust. One example of this is an apparent schism between Mehsud and Hafiz Gul Bahadur, another Taliban leader in Waziristan and deputy commander of TTP, Mehsud's umbrella organization. While Bahadur and Mehsud are leaders of the same organization, they are of different tribes. Bahadur was among the signatories of the peace deal between the Pakistani government and North Waziristan in September 2006, mentioned above. Bahadur has resisted Mehsud's efforts too coordinate attacks in North Waziristan, which is Bahadur's turf. Bahadur has even negotiated independent ceasefires and truces with the Pakistani Army and told Mehsud to steer clear of North Waziristan."

On 01 October 2008 Military officials in the field confirmed to CNN that Mehsud had died. Geo Television of Pakistan and other local stations also reported his death. Mehsud is said to have succumbed to kidney failure. The reports of his death were greatly exagerated.

When Baitullah Mehsud's TTP became a serious threat to the government, the government tried to unite other militant groups against Baitullah Mehsud, thus, bringing together Hafiz Gul Bahadur and Maulvi Nazeer. By 21 February 2009 a 14-member Shura of Pakistani and Afghan Taliban commanders played a role in resolving differences among the three militant commanders. Leaders of Tehrik-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) chief Baitullah Mehsud, Hafiz Gul Bahadur, Taliban commander in North Waziristan and Maulvi Nazeer, militant commander in South Waziristan pardoned each other for the previous killings of their people and material losses.

After a suspected US drone strike killed Baitullah Mehsud, Hakimullah Mehsud took charge of the Taliban in Pakistan in 2009. Hakimullah had been close to Baitullah, being appointed his chief spokesman in 2007. Hakimullah became known as a rising star within the Taliban and masterminded a series of attacks on NATO supply vehicles headed for Afghanistan. Thought to be responsible for thousands of deaths, Hakimullah Mehsud had a $5 million bounty placed on his head by the US Federal Bureau of Investigation. The Pakistani Taliban leader earned a reputation for being "fiery," "aggressive" and "reckless."

TTP claimed to have supported the failed attempt by Faisal Shahzad to detonate an explosive device in New York City’s Times Square on May 1, 2010. TTP’s claim was validated by investigations that revealed that TTP directed and facilitated the plot. Throughout 2011, TTP carried out attacks against the Government of Pakistan and civilian targets, as well as against U.S. targets in Pakistan. Attacks in 2011 included: a March bombing at a gas station in Faisalabad that killed 31 people; an April double suicide bombing at a Sufi shrine in Dera Ghazi Khan that left more than 50 dead; a May bombing of an American consulate convoy in Peshawar that killed one person and injured 12; a May siege of a naval base in Karachi; and a September attack against a school bus that killed four children and the bus driver.

TTP continued to utilize the same tactics against similar targets in 2012. In March, a suicide bomber struck at a mosque in Khyber Agency, and killed over a dozen people while injuring approximately 10 others. In May, an attack in the Bajaur tribal region killed 24 people when a suicide bomber detonated his explosives at a police checkpoint near a crowded market. In August, TTP stormed a Pakistani Air Force base in Kamra; five Pakistani soldiers were killed in the ensuing firefight. Also in August, TTP militants pulled 22 Shia Muslims off busses in the remote Pakistani district of Manshera before shooting them dead.

The Pakistani army said it was investigating reports that Pakistani Taliban leader Hakimullah Mehsud died from injuries sustained in a US drone missile strike in mid-January 2010. The army's announcement followed a report on Pakistani state television that Mehsud had died and has been buried. The Taliban has denied again Sunday that their leader was killed. Conflicting reports about the militant leader's death first surfaced after the January bombing in northwest Pakistan that killed at least a dozen militants. The Taliban released two audio tapes after the bombing as proof Mehsud survived the attack. Some reports say Mehsud may have been killed in another drone attack a few days later. Taliban spokesman Azam Tariq told the French News Agency that Mehsud is "alive and safe." He said media stories about Mehsud's death are meant "to create differences among Taliban ranks." Tariq said the Taliban had provided proof that Mehsud is alive, and that people who say he is dead "should provide proof." US officials had said they were more than 90 percent certain the militant leader had been killed. And in February, Pakistan's interior minister said there was "credible information" Mehsud was dead.

Pakistan's interior minister said he was unable to confirm reports in January 2012 that the leader of the Pakistani Taliban, Hakimullah Mehsud, was killed in a U.S. drone strike in the North Waziristan tribal region. Rehman Malik told reporters in Islamabad Monday that unless he has "DNA evidence" or confirmation from his own "independent sources," he will not say Mehsud is dead. Unnamed Pakistani intelligence officials said they had intercepted wireless radio conversations of the Taliban fighters discussing whether their chief was killed in the attack. Some of the overheard militants confirmed Mehsud was dead, while at least one criticized them for talking about it on the radio. There was no official confirmation from Pakistan, and the Taliban issued a denial.

The young leader was killed in a suspected US drone strike 01 November 2013. Hakimullah Mehsud was believed to be in his late 20s at the time. He had been reported dead before in attacks. Pakistan's government protested the drone strike that killed Mehsud, saying the United States was sabotaging Pakistani peace talks with the domestic Taliban by killing the group's leader. The drone strike that killed Mehsud in the North Wazirstan tribal area came a day before the government was to send a three-member delegation of clerics to the region with a formal invitation to start peace talks.

"It is clear that the U.S. is against peace and does not want terrorism to subside. Now, we only have one agenda: to stop NATO supplies going through (the northern province of) Khyber Pakhtunkhwa,"

Asad Qaiser, the speaker of the provincial assembly, told Reuters. Chairman of Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf Imran Khan, whose party is ruling in northwestern province of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, threatened to stop the NATO supply line in the province.

Initially it was reported that Khan Syed [aka Khalid Sajna] had been appointed as new chief of Pakistan Taliban one day after the death of former leader Hakeemullah Mehsud. The consultative body of Tehrik-i-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) reportedly appointed Sajna the new chief of the outfit in a meeting held at a undisclosed place in the northwestern tribal region of North Waziristan. Sajna, a close aide of former chief Hakeemullah, was said to have gotten 43 out of 60 votes of the consultative body. Sajna has been leading the Taliban chapter of South Waziristan since May 2013 after a US drone strike killed an important leader named Wali-ur-Rehman. Sajna, 36, was reportedly involved in some of the big terrorist attacks in Pakistan, including the attack on a naval base in Karachi and last year's jailbreak in which the Taliban freed around 400 inmates in the country's northwestern district of Bannu. According to reports, Sajna had no formal education, conventional or religious, but he is considered as a battle- hardened and experienced guerrilla battle commander.
But other factions of the Pakistani Taliban alliance were unhappy with the choice and were supporting other candidates. These included Mullah Fazlullah, the ruthless commander from Swat Valley, northwest of Islamabad, whose men shot and wounded schoolgirl Malala Yousafzai in 2012.

After the funeral of Mehsud, the Consultative Body of Pakistan Taliban held two separate meetings at undisclosed locations in two different regions, but could not succeed in reaching consensus over one name. At a meeting held in north western tribal region of North Waziristan, Khalid Sajna was named for the post of new chief. But, a group of Consultative Body that reportedly met at unknown place in Nuristan province of Afghanistan opposed the result and suggested another person.

So a Taliban spokesman told local reporters 03 November 2013 that central shura leader Asmatullah Shaheen Bhittani had been named interim chief. Earlier reports from the area had suggested that another Taliban militant, Said Khan, was also a likely successor to Hakimullah Mehsud. Both men were considered possible permanent replacements for Hakimullah Mehsud. Asmatullah Shaheen, also known as Asmatullah Bhittani, is a leader of TTP in Pakistan's northwestern tribal region of South Waziristan, and he would be in charge of running the daily affairs of TTP, said the report.

By November 07, 2013 Maulana Fazlullah, the fugitive leader of the Taliban in northwestern Pakistan's Swat Valley, replaced Hakimullah Mehsud, who was killed in a suspected U.S. drone strike on November 1. Fazlullah earned the nickname 'Radio Mullah' for his rousing radio speeches in the Swat Valley when the TTP controlled the mountainous region of northwestern Pakistan from 2007 to 2009. He is considered a fiery orator and the most hard-line figure among the top commanders of the Pakistani Taliban movement.

GS.Org*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## foxbat

waleed3601 said:


> aaaahhhhh
> God, is this what an orgasm feels like?


Your first ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

foxbat said:


> Your first ?



share your experience..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## foxbat

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> share your experience..


My first was so long back that the memory is a little faded. On a different kind of forum, I could have shared more recent ones though


----------



## asad71

*Pakistan's most hated man - volleyball player, child killer*

(Reuters) - The most hated man in Pakistan is a 36-year-old father of three and volleyball enthusiast nicknamed "Slim".



His real name is Umar Mansoor and the Pakistani Taliban say he masterminded this week's massacre of 132 children and nine staff at a school in Peshawar - the deadliest militant attack in Pakistan's history.



A video posted on Thursday on a website used by the Taliban shows a man with a luxuriant chest-length beard, holding an admonishing finger aloft as he seeks to justify the Dec. 16 attack. The caption identified him as Umar Mansoor.



*"If our women and children die as martyrs, your children will not escape," he said. "We will fight against you in such a style that you attack us and we will take revenge on innocents."*



The Taliban say the attack, in which gunmen wearing suicide-bomb vests executed children, was retaliation for a military offensive carried out by the Pakistani army. They accuse the military of carrying out extrajudicial killings.



The accusation is not new. Many courts have heard cases where men disappeared from the custody of security services. Some bodies have been found later, hands bound behind the back and shot in the head, or dismembered and stuffed into sacks.



Some security officials say privately the courts are so corrupt and afraid, it is almost impossible to convict militants.



"You risk your life to catch terrorists and the courts always release them," said one official. "If you kill them then they don't come back."



The country is so inured to violence that the discovery of such bodies barely rates a paragraph in a local newspaper. Despite this, the school attack shocked a nation where traditionally, women and children are protected, even in war.



Six Pakistani Taliban interviewed by Reuters confirmed the mastermind was Mansoor. Four of them said he is close to Mullah Fazlullah, the embattled leader of the fractious group who ordered assassins to kill schoolgirl activist Malala Yousafzai.



"He strictly follows the principles of jihad," one said. "He is strict in principles, but very kind to his juniors. He is popular among the juniors because of his bravery and boldness."



Mansoor got a high school education in the capital, Islamabad, two Taliban members said, and later studied in a madrassa, a religious school.



"Umar Mansoor had a tough mind from a very young age, he was always in fights with other boys," said one Taliban member.



Mansoor has two brothers and spent some time working in the city of Karachi as a labourer before joining the Taliban soon after it was formed, in late 2007, said one commander.



His nickname is "nary," a word in the Pashto language meaning "slim", and he is the father of two daughters and a son, said another commanders.



"(Mansoor) likes to play volleyball," said one of the Taliban members. "He is a good volleyball player. Wherever he shifts his office, he puts a volleyball net up."



The Taliban video describes him as the "amir", or leader, of Peshawar and nearby Darra Adam Khel. Mansoor deeply opposes talks with the government, the commanders said.



"He was very strict from the start when he joined," a commander said. "He left many commanders behind if they had a soft corner (of their heart) for the government."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

PA Cobra delivering death to talibitches!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


10 dec 2014- Karachi - TTP commander killed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paksanity

After years of delays, Pakistan cracks down on violent Islamists - The Washington Post

A good read


----------



## fatman17

*Militancy*
On December 23, security forces arrested five TTP militants in the Qila Saifullah district of Balochistan. Weapons and explosives were also recovered from the militants.[1]
On December 24, police conducted a raid, killing two militant commanders, in Surjani town of Karachi.[2]
On December 24, an improvised explosive device (IED) detonated outside a shop, injuring at least 36 people, on Prince Road in Quetta.[3] 
On December 23, a terror plot was foiled when an unattended bag with a bomb was found on a wagon in Taxila, Rawalpindi disrict. The bomb was successfully defused by the Bomb Disposal Squad.[4]
On December 23, security forces conducted a search operation, killing six militants, in lower Mohmand Agency.[5] 
On December 23, unidentified men blew up an eight inch gas pipeline with an IED in the Pirkoh gas field area of Dera Bugti district, Balochistan.[6]
According to a December 24 report in _The News_, security of jails, courts, Bacha Khan International Airport and other important buildings in Peshawar has been increased following fresh threats from militants to carry out an attack similar to the December 16 Peshawar school attack.[7]
On December 24, government prosecutor Mohammad Azhar Chaudhry announced that he will challenge the bail order of Lashkar-e-Jhangvi chief Zakiur Rehman Lakhvi in court next week. Lakhvi was granted bail by an anti-terrorism court last week and is set to be released from detention on December 25. Chaudhry could not file the appeal on December 23 as originally intended because of the unavailability of a copy of the bail order.[8] 
*Peshawar School Attack*
On December 23, Director-General Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) Asim Bajwa denied reports that 11 militants were involved in the Peshawar school attack. Bajwa said the rumors were baseless and that seven militants were involved.[9]
*Counter-Terrorism Efforts*
On December 23, Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif declared that the state will protect each and every citizen of Pakistan, irrespective of their religion, caste or sect and that he would himself lead the war against terrorism. Prime Minister Sharif reiterated that no distinction will be made between those who commit acts of terror and those who harbor, facilitate and finance them.[10] 
On December 24, army chief Gen. Raheel Sharif declared that the country’s leadership owed it to the next generation to eliminate the scourge of militancy once and for all. Gen. Sharif added that it was the right time to take “bold decisions.”[11]
On December 23, the National Action Plan Committee (NAPC) adopted a majority of the recommendations provided by a working group of anti-terror experts who had proposed an action plan based on 17 recommendations. According to sources, the committee has left it to the leadership of political parties to decide on the establishment of military courts for speedy trial of terrorism-related cases and how madrassas should be reformed. Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif is expected to discuss the NAPC’s recommendations at an all parties’ conference on December 24.[12]
On December 24, Interior Minister Chaudhry Nisar Ali Khan declared that army troops will be withdrawn from the three provinces of Sindh, Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa and Balochistan, if requisitions were not made by those province’s provincial governments for an extension of the deployment of armed forces under Article 245 of the Constitution. Khan clarified that without the enforcement of the article, army personnel can be summoned in court on the request of terrorists’ representatives and held accountable for their actions. Khan made these remarks at the National Action Plan Committee meeting held at Prime Minister Sharif’s house in Islamabad. Khan added that the army will support the police in provincial governments since the police are not trained for counter-terrorism efforts and that an estimated 10,000 army personnel will be deployed in all four provinces. [13]
According to a December 24 report in _The News_, a Lahore High Court Rawalpindi bench has dismissed a stay order on the execution of five terrorists convicted by a military court. The terrorists had filed appeals to have their cases heard by a civilian court.[14]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

*Militancy*

On December 29, an al Qaeda leader based in Syria known as Sanafi al Nasr, praised al Qaeda’s “martyrs” in a twitter post after an absence of a month and a half from Twitter. The twitter post eulogized Adnan al Shukrijuma, a senior al Qaeda operative who was killed in Pakistan in early December, and another operative who was also killed in a drone strike, Umar Farooq. There are conflicting reports as to whether Umar Farooq is the same man as another militant named Ustad Ahmed Farooq, the alleged head of al Qaeda’s Dawa and communications arm in Pakistan.[3]
On December 31, Pakistan Air Force (PAF) airstrikes killed 23 militants in the Shawal area of North Waziristan. Four militant hideouts were also destroyed in the airstrikes.[4]
On December 31, police sources claimed that militants shot dead three out of four policemen who went missing during a search operation the previous night in Malakand district, Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa. Following the kidnapping of the policemen, law enforcement agencies launched an operation against militants in the Elam Mountains between Swat and Buner districts of Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa.[5]
On December 30, police personnel conducted a raid and arrested five TTP militants in the Lyari area of Karachi. The police also recovered arms and ammunition from the militants.[6]
On December 30, an improvised explosive device (IED) killed one soldier and injured two others in the Qandaro area of Mohmand Agency. Tehrik-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) Jamatul Ahrar claimed responsibility for the attack.[7]
On December 30, an IED blew up a 24-inch gas pipeline in the Doli area of Dera Bugti district of Balochistan. The blast interrupted the gas supply to some areas in Punjab.[8] 
On December 30, police personnel found three bullet-riddled bodies in the Mand area of Turbat district, Balochistan. According to a home department report, at least 164 such bullet-riddled bodies have been found in Balochistan within the last 12 months. The report further claims that targeted killings in the province dropped by 30 percent in 2014 with 275 people being killed. The report also states that 250 bombings have been reported across Balochistan which killed at least 49 people and injured 436.[9]


----------



## Bratva

Ghazi Force HQ seized in N.Waziristan.


----------



## Bratva

*Pakistan’s Secretary Defence on Monday revealed that as many as 2600 terrorists were killed in Operation Zarb-e-Azab against terrorists in North Waziristan, ARY News reported.
*

*Khattak further informed the committee that three Pakistan army officers and 199 soldiers sacrificed their lives during the operation.

2600 terrorists killed in Zarb-e-Azb: Khattak | ARY NEWS
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakArmyFTW

Does anybody have a map showing how much area the Pakistani Army has secured?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakArmyFTW

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> PA Cobra delivering death to talibitches!


Just listen to those 20mm cannon bursts! Just wish I could more clearly see what's happening and where they're firing. Seems like the pilot is holding a camera in his hands..... they could strap a Go-Pro to the underside or a pylon; it would be easier for them to film their engagement with that.


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Devil Soul

Airstrikes in North Waziristan kills at least 12 militants: ISPR - thenews.com.pk
*DATTA KHEL: Gunship helicopters on Wednesday killed at least 12 militants in Datta Khel area of North Waziristan, according to ISPR.*

Four hideouts and seven cars being used by the militants were destroyed in the strikes, said the ISPR statement.


----------



## Menace2Society

30,000 troops are involved in this operation. Whats stopping PA sending in another 100,000 and go for full ground invasion? Wouldn't that be quicker?


----------



## Sugarcane

Menace2Society said:


> 30,000 troops are involved in this operation. Whats stopping PA sending in another 100,000 and go for full ground invasion?



Money.............


----------



## PakArmyFTW

Menace2Society said:


> 30,000 troops are involved in this operation. Whats stopping PA sending in another 100,000 and go for full ground invasion? Wouldn't that be quicker?


I bet it would be but troops have to man the border--defend it, you can't divert you're whole army to one location. Plus more troops means more supplies will be needed, more trucks, more everything; bigger logistics operation.


----------



## Menace2Society

LoveIcon said:


> Money.............



So you're telling me that if Pakistan was invaded by another country, it would not have the money to fight a full scale war??



PakArmyFTW said:


> I bet it would be but troops have to man the border--defend it, you can't divert you're whole army to one location. Plus more troops means more supplies will be needed, more trucks, more everything; bigger logistics operation.



There are 550,000 active troops in the force. Committing 150,00 of these to fight a war to claim back lost territory is just a small percentage. 

And what about the more supplies? Of course they will be required, and more tanks too and more gunships if they are there. How can there not be enough funding during war time to be able to fight a war? You don't win wars by skirmishes.


----------



## Sugarcane

Menace2Society said:


> So you're telling me that if Pakistan was invaded by another country, it would not have the money to fight a full scale war??



Any doubt in it? Even without war we have oil crisis because of circular debts.


----------



## Menace2Society

LoveIcon said:


> Any doubt in it? Even without war we have oil crisis because of circular debts.



So there is no war chest or oil reserves just for military use?


----------



## Sugarcane

Menace2Society said:


> So there is no war chest or oil reserves just for military use?



Again you need money to replenish the stocks of oil, spares and ammunition.


----------



## PakArmyFTW

Menace2Society said:


> There are 550,000 active troops in the force. Committing 150,00 of these to fight a war to claim back lost territory is just a small percentage.
> 
> And what about the more supplies? Of course they will be required, and more tanks too and more gunships if they are there. How can there not be enough funding during war time to be able to fight a war? You don't win wars by skirmishes.



Meh... the army knows what it's doing. There are limitations when your launching operations and they're are a ton of factors in play.


----------



## Hurter

Menace2Society said:


> 30,000 troops are involved in this operation. Whats stopping PA sending in another 100,000 and go for full ground invasion? Wouldn't that be quicker?



Who will take care of eastern border then? PAF have done more than 60% of their job by Airstrikes. NW is almost clear. Now they are planning to send back to the IDPs.


----------



## Winchester

Menace2Society said:


> There are 550,000 active troops in the force. Committing 150,00 of these to fight a war to claim back lost territory is just a small percentage.


There are operations going on in Khyber agency 
Plus troops are stationed in other tribal areas to consolidate gains there 
You just can't pull troops out from South Waziristan,Bajaur,Orakzai or even Malakand agency 
They all share a border with Afghanistan and given the chance militants will spill into those areas 
Plus their is a small matter of the Indian border

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OTTOMAN

Menace2Society said:


> So you're telling me that if Pakistan was invaded by another country, it would not have the money to fight a full scale war??


we'll most likely prefer to nuke that state.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Samandri

Menace2Society said:


> 30,000 troops are involved in this operation. Whats stopping PA sending in another 100,000 and go for full ground invasion? Wouldn't that be quicker?


30,000 were stationed in NW before zarb-e-azab, my guess is that more than 60 thousands soldiers are participating in zarb-e-azab


----------



## PakCan

92 suspected militants killed in strikes - Pakistan - DAWN.COM - 92 suspected militants killed in strikes - Pakistan - DAWN.COM 

When will the journalist be allowed to access the area where operation is being conducted? Isn't it better for Pak army to release videos and pictures of the operation or they afraid it can have a negative impact?


----------



## Kompromat

PakCan said:


> 92 suspected militants killed in strikes - Pakistan - DAWN.COM - 92 suspected militants killed in strikes - Pakistan - DAWN.COM
> 
> When will the journalist be allowed to access the area where operation is being conducted? Isn't it better for Pak army to release *videos and pictures* of the operation or they afraid it can have a negative impact?



So they can be used for propaganda purposes by TTP?
Media has been allowed to access the theater a number of times, even a UN delegation visited recently.


----------



## PakCan

I didn't think about the propaganda aspect but it would be nice to see Pak military in action. I remember there was a video released during the previous operation of army helo blowing terrorist hideouts. I haven't come across anything similar for the current operation. Thanks for the reply..


----------



## VelocuR

*Pakistanis fleeing military offensive against Taliban land in volatile Afghan region*

Tens of thousands of Pakistanis have sought shelter at a sprawling refugee camp in a volatile region of Afghanistan after crossing the mountainous border to escape a military onslaught against insurgents.

*For decades Afghans have fled into Pakistan to escape war and upheaval, but in recent months the tide has reversed, with some 60,000 Pakistanis — more than half of them children — taking refuge in the Gulan camp, some 20km from the border in the restive Khost province. *

“We knew the military operations would last a long time once they started,” said Malik Omardin, a tribal elder who came from Dattakhel area in North Waziristan. “It’s a mountainous area and the insurgents are very strong on their own territory, so the government will have a hard time finding and destroying the Taliban.”

*More than 210,000 Pakistanis have crossed into Afghanistan from the neighbouring North Waziristan since the Pakistani military launched a long-awaited offensive in June against Taliban and other militants, who have long used the lawless tribal region as a launch-pad for attacks in both countries. *Eastern Afghanistan is an unlikely refuge. Khost and neighbouring Paktika, where most of the refugees have sought shelter, are among the most dangerous provinces in the country. Local security forces have struggled to combat the Taliban following the withdrawal of US and Nato forces, and the insurgents are expected to launch a fresh offensive in the spring. On the edge of the camp, mine removers in pale blue body armour scan the dusty ground for ordnance left over from decades of war.

But inside, local traders have set up stalls selling fresh produce, giving the camp an air of permanence. And the Pakistanis say they have been welcomed by local Afghans, many of whom had found shelter on the other side of the border in past conflicts.

The Pakistan Army launched Operation Zarb-i-Azb in North Waziristan last June after a militant attack on Karachi’s international airport.

*The government warned residents to flee, and some 93,000 families have been displaced inside Pakistan. *

The Pakistani military says it has killed hundreds of militants, but journalists are barred from the region so it is not possible to verify the claim.

A parallel offensive is taking place in the neighbouring Khyber tribal region to pursue militants fleeing North Waziristan. The conflict goes back more than a decade, with the Pakistani government carrying out sporadic assaults on insurgents and US drones targeting them from the air.

The militants respond by attacking security forces and residents accused of spying on them, leaving communities gripped by fear.

*“The Taliban come at night to place bombs on the roads, which explode and kill soldiers as well as local people, so then the government comes in to hit them back,” said Shir Azia, a tribal elder from Miramshah, the administrative headquarters of North Waziristan. “We don’t care whether it is the government or the Taliban in control, we just want to live in peace,” he said. “We have lost everything because of the fighting.” *

UN agencies are working closely with provincial authorities to provide shelter, food, water, health facilities and schooling for the refugees. Recent arrivals include a high number of households headed by women as men seek work elsewhere — a normal development in refugee communities as resources run low.

Bo Schack, the UN refugee agency’s director in Afghanistan, said he did not expect the flow of refugees to stop any time soon. More than 40,000 families, averaging 7.5 people, have crossed into Afghanistan, he said.

Children account for 58 per cent of the Gulan camp’s population. Initial concerns that militants could use the flow of displaced people as cover to sneak across the border have eased. “Our firm impression is that those we are supporting are civilians,” Mr Schack said.

However, diplomats and others familiar with the situation on the border have said they believe there has been a spillover of insurgents fleeing the Pakistani offensive into Afghanistan. “It is inevitable and unavoidable that militants are coming in this direction, and there will be problems for the Afghan authorities as a result,” said one Western diplomat, speaking on condition of anonymity because he was not authorised to discuss the matter publicly.

The camp bristles with weapons and armoured vehicles, as Afghan police try to keep the peace, ensuring orderly queues at water trucks and registration desks.

In classrooms erected on the edge of land recently cleared of mines, children learn English by rote chanting. Outside, new arrivals aged between three and 10 years old squat patiently as they wait for their classes to begin.

A plainclothes policeman paces nearby with an automatic rifle slung over his shoulder. Ten-year-old Hayatullah Khan said he arrived at Gulan two months ago with his parents and four brothers. He misses his toy car, which he had to leave behind.

*“We are not happy here,” he said after class. “We want our homes. We have left behind our madressahs and schools. We have come here with nothing.*

_Published in Dawn January 31st, 2015_

Pakistanis fleeing military offensive against Taliban land in volatile Afghan region - Newspaper - DAWN.COM


----------



## PunjabLion

guys i have seen a latest video and my bloood is boiling with anger
in the video afghan national army has arrested few pakistani non regular para military personal and they have beaten them like animals and filming it with mobile n laughing it

this is height of cowardice
that first you capture few non regular soldiers
than more than hundred of you beat four five of them and film it with camera and laugh like a wild animal
in which culture this is allowed??? deliberately hundred beating few and filming it only to humiliate Pakistan
this just shows how much they hate pakistan

ANA is our biggest enemy along with india n raw
Pakistan army n foreign ministry must raised the issue with ghani govt at diplomatic level and demand prompt investigation
or deliver the favour back

i cant post video here because it is against the rules
its not graphic but surely a very disturbing video indeed


----------



## Menace2Society

PunjabLion said:


> guys i have seen a latest video and my bloood is boiling with anger
> in the video afghan national army has arrested few pakistani non regular para military personal and they have beaten them like animals and filming it with mobile n laughing it
> 
> this is height of cowardice
> that first you capture few non regular soldiers
> than more than hundred of you beat four five of them and film it with camera and laugh like a wild animal
> in which culture this is allowed??? deliberately hundred beating few and filming it only to humiliate Pakistan
> this just shows how much they hate pakistan
> 
> ANA is our biggest enemy along with india n raw
> Pakistan army n foreign ministry must raised the issue with ghani govt at diplomatic level and demand prompt investigation
> or deliver the favour back
> 
> i cant post video here because it is against the rules
> its not graphic but surely a very disturbing video indeed



Post the link. How did they get arrested?


----------



## PunjabLion

Menace2Society said:


> Post the link. How did they get arrested?


i will post the link
only if admin allow me
its non graphic video but contain disturbing content because it contain torture of soldiers though no blood could be seen

i wont post without getting permision i dont want to get ban


----------



## Saifullah Sani

*Four soldiers killed in Kurram blast*

At least four security men were killed in an explosion targeting a convoy of security forces in Warmagai area of Kurram tribal region on Tuesday.

Security and rescue teams reached the blast site and shifted the victims to a nearby hospital. The security forces' vehicle was destroyed in the blast.

The blast site was cordoned off by security forces as a probe into the incident went underway.

Kurram is one of the most sensitive tribal areas as it borders three Afghan provinces and at one point was one of the key routes for militant movement across the border.

The region was claimed by the military to have been cleared of insurgents during an operation a couple of years ago, however, militants still carry out sectarian attacks and also target security forces occasionally.

Kurram tribal agency is adjacent to North Waziristan region where the operation Zarb-i-Azb is in progress against Taliban and other insurgent groups.

Pakistan Army's announced the grand operation named 'Zarb-i-Azb' against Taliban militants in the stronghold following a Tehreek-i-Taliban Pakisitan-claimed attack on Karachi airport and failure of peace talks between government and Taliban negotiators.

The development also comes amid Operation Khyber I which was launched in Khyber tribal agency on credible information about the presence of militants in parts of Sipah and Akkakhel areas, according to Shahab Ali Shah.

Four soldiers killed in Kurram blast - Pakistan - DAWN.COM

*Six suspected TTP militants arrested in Islamabad raids*

Six suspected terrorists, belonging to the banned Tehreek-i-Taliban Pakistan (TTP), were arrested from different areas of Islamabad during a security forces raid, intelligence sources said.

The operation was carried in Turnol, Bara Kahu and Shahzad Town areas of Islamabad. The suspects were moved to an undisclosed location following the arrests.

The raids are part of the government’s National Action Plan, which was formulated in the wake of the Peshawar school attack to chalk out a comprehensive strategy to combat terrorism.

The suspects belong to the Mohmand Agency chapter of the outlawed TTP, security officials said, adding that more suspects would be apprehended after identification by the arrested men.

Islamabad is the federal capital of Pakistan and a number of search operations have been carried out in the city in the recent past.

It houses the Presidency, the Prime Minister House, the Parliament and the Supreme Court and authorities in the past have also claimed to have foiled attacks on the Parliament which lies adjacent to Aiwan-i-Sadr.

The city is no stranger to terrorist activity. Last year in March, at least 11 people, including additional sessions judge Rafaqat Awan, were killed and 29 others were wounded during a gun and bomb attack in a court in the capital’s F-8 sector. However, of all the attacks it has witnessed, the bombing targeting the Marriott Hotel remains the most well-known.

Six suspected TTP militants arrested in Islamabad raids - Pakistan - DAWN.COM


----------



## Zibago

shaheenmissile said:


> Tribals are in love with terrorists. Army clears the area and as soon as army leaves,the locals let their boyfriends back in.
> Then army has to come back. Launch operation and the same locals become burden on the country as IDPs.
> Same old repetitive pattern.


Taliban use threat and intimidation of local tribals,they have no choice they have to protect their families.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chauvunist

shaheenmissile said:


> So the great Phaashtoon is a coward.
> Seriously why TTP has no bomb making factories in other pats of Pakistan? Why only in FATA?



Just tell me why are target killer's mostly in Karachi why don't People from Karachi fight against these elements ..Do you even know how many Pushtoon's have given sacrifices during this WoT...are you even aware of what's happening around or sitting in the warm blanket and spewing non-sense from your pie-hole...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chauvunist

shaheenmissile said:


> 20,000 in how much time?
> Many years or just one year? In a city of 1.5 Caror,how much percentage is that?
> Compare this to FATA where hardly 4 million live and the around of bloodshed over there is far higher than the rest of the country multiplied by 10.
> Plus Karachi target killers stay in Karachi and whatever they do is limited to Karachi. FATA terrorists dont stay there,they threaten the lives of all Pakistan and beyond,so there is the difference.
> If tribes want to keep taliban or fight among each other , then they should keep their brutality limited to their areas,which is not the case. It spills aover the whole of Pakistan.
> Even in Karachi the largest and most active extortionist gangs originate from FATA and comprises of Tribal patahns. Because they are the only people in the country who have the luxury of murdering today and then running away to an area where they know police and Pakistani law has no jurisdiction and they will not even need to hide there . Just be in FATA and they are safe.
> Now stop calling me an idiot. I can also write many Gaaliyaan.
> Now i am sure you are a Pathan yourself,as you are now showing trademark behaviour. When out of arguments , your kind resorts to bad mouthing  and later violence.
> No wonder almost all terrorists are from your race.




*Death toll rises: Over 3,200 killings in Karachi make 2013 deadliest year so far*
The year 2013 was the deadliest one for Karachi so far. As many as 3,251 people were killed or they died from the several incidents of violence in the city, according to a report by the Human Rights Commission of Pakistan (HRCP).

The city has seen a sharp increase in killings in the past few years with 1,981 people killed in 2010, 2,382 killed in 2011 and 3,105 killed in 2012.

Of the killings and deaths in 2013, nearly 1,000 people who had no affiliation with any political party also lost their lives in targeted attacks. The number of political workers targeted and killed was 268, and 108 people were killed due to their sectarian beliefs.

Death toll rises: Over 3,200 killings in Karachi make 2013 deadliest year so far – The Express Tribune

Talk facts not out of your Butt..

P:S..despite your moaning and hatred Pashtun's are leading factors in Armed forces and country politics and i know it's hurting your sorry @ss pretty much...Don't tell me you have a khan in your name's end like many people around who just want to be associated with pashtuns..


----------



## Kompromat

TTP's 2nd in Command in Kurram agency, Commander Gul Mohammed has been dispatched to hell.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Menace2Society said:


> 30,000 troops are involved in this operation. Whats stopping PA sending in another 100,000 and go for full ground invasion? Wouldn't that be quicker?


after reading your innocent question I looked at your avatar and that reminded me of a dialogue between Qudrat Ullah Shahab and President Ayub Khan,.

he says that he told the president that China had launched an attack on the Indians and it was a good time to open a Kashmir front and liberate it from the Indians.

disgusted and annoyed by the sheer ignorance and stupidity of Khawaja Sahib, President just commented that he had no clue what he was talking about as if mobilizing thousands of troops was like picking up a stick and a hat from the hanger and go to war.

planning a large scale troops movement, deployment and engagement of an enemy demands, time and resources and also the planning and deciding who will cover their current positions. such 100K troops you are advocating to join the operation are not spending their time in R& but are currently deployed elsewhere.. dong exactly which any other force of the world does, training and protecting borders.
not so long ago Indians started a border war and threatened to tech us a lesson with possible mobilization of their troops. do you have any clue how long will it take our troops to disengage from the operation and rush back to defensive positions to the east? when minutes and hours matter and decide the fate of our country?



PunjabLion said:


> i will post the link
> only if admin allow me
> its non graphic video but contain disturbing content because it contain torture of soldiers though no blood could be seen
> 
> i wont post without getting permision i dont want to get ban


no need to post. the perpetrators must be members of Rashid Dostum or other warlords. some others Afghans will suffer the consequences now.

by the way, such videos and acts are aimed to create rifts between Pakistan and Afghanistan after the recent cooperation and support since General Raheel took over and Ghani became president.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstar08

Horus said:


> TTP's 2nd in Command in Kurram agency, Commander Gul Mohammed has been dispatched to hell.



that is Big Achievement 

Desperately waiting for the Confirmed death , of Mullah Radio on news Channels


----------



## RabzonKhan

*US official praises military operations*

Says operations in North Waziristan Agency and other tribal areas have dismantled ‘terror infrastructure’ in Pakistan

By Our Correspondent
Published: February 17, 2015

*ISLAMABAD: The United States has acknowledged that the ongoing military operations in North Waziristan Agency and other tribal areas have dismantled ‘terror infrastructure’ in Pakistan.*
The acknowledgement came from US Undersecretary of Defence for Intelligence Micheal Vickers, who met army chief General Raheel Sharif at the GHQ in Rawalpindi on Monday.

Vickers is the principal civilian adviser and deputy to the US secretary of defence on issues concerning military intelligence.

A defence source said the army chief briefed Vickers about Pakistan’s efforts to eliminate terrorists. At the same time, Gen Raheel also stressed that other countries also needed to play their part in fighting the menace of terrorism.

*According to the source, Gen Raheel informed the visiting American official that relations between Pakistan and Afghanistan had improved and the two countries had now better coordination to deal with militancy.*



TTP commander and financier killed in Buner operation

*Bakht Raaj was behind targetted attacks on policemen, political party activists and local peace committees *

*By *Mohib Ul Haq
*Published: February 17, 2015*

*BUNER: A militant commander and financier of the outlawed Tehreek-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) was killed in a security operation on the outskirts of Bajkata Town of Buner district early Tuesday morning.*

Bakht Raaj, alias Asadullah, was a financier and militant commander of TTP and was involved in terror activities in Karachi and Buner, official sources confirmed. Raaj, together with his sons and aides, were behind targeted attacks on policemen, political party activists and local peace committees.

Acting on a tip-off, security officials cordoned off the commander’s house in the outskirts of Bajkata town of Buner district early Tuesday morning. After encircling Raaj’s residence, security personnel asked the occupants to surrender but were met with resistance. Armed clashes between militants and security officials continued for a few minutes, killing Bakht Raaj.

The dead body of the slain militant was later shifted to the armed forces camp, situated in Daggar headquarter of Buner District. There is no further information on the number of injuries resulting from the armed clash.

Belonging to the Shamnal village of Chagharzai area, Bakht Raaj had escaped a previous military operation a few months ago. In that military action, a son of Bakht Raaj along with two other children were killed.


----------



## Bratva

*LEAs want ‘N’ lawmaker on fourth schedule of ATA
*
GUJRAT: The law enforcement agencies (LEAs) and the district intelligence committee have sought inclusion of a ruling party’s lawmaker from Gujrat in list of the fourth schedule of the Anti-Terrorism Act (ATA) due to his alleged links with some banned outfits.

The fourth schedule restricts the movement of a person placed on the list from the place of his permanent residence without seeking prior permission from police. Besides, he is bound to keep police informed of the place of visit and the people he meets during his stay.
_Also read: Anti-militant push: out of steam?_

An official confirmed that the representatives of almost all the LEAs like the Inter-Services Intelligence (ISI), Intelligence Bureau, special branch, Counter-Terrorism Department and security branch of the Gujrat district had presented their reports on the proposed names to be placed on the fourth schedule as well as the list of those who were to be detained for three months under the Maintenance of the Public Order (MPO).

These reports were presented in the meeting of the district intelligence committee chaired by District Coordination Officer Liaqat Ali Chatha in which District Police Officer Rai Ijaz Ahmed also participated.

The source further said at least four new names, including that of the PML-N’s lawmaker from Gujrat as well as a senior central leader of an outfit of the Barelvi sect, were recommended by the authorities for the fourth schedule list whereas 19 others, mostly belonging to sectarian organisations and banned outfits from Kharian and Sara-i-Alamgir tehsils, had already been proposed in the previous meeting of the district intelligence committee about 10 days ago.

DCO Chatha confirmed that the LEAs had sought the addition to the fourth schedule list and the PML-N lawmaker’s name was also recommended by them but the notification of the inclusion of any name in the list would be issued by the provincial home department. He said another meeting of the divisional intelligence committee was scheduled in the Gujranwala commissioner office on Monday (today) where the recommendations of all the district intelligence committees of the region would be reviewed and the lists would formally be forwarded to the home department.

Another source said three different lists had been prepared by the LEAs, first of the new entries in the fourth schedule, second of those who were to be detained and the third list would comprise of those who would face trial under counter-terrorism law for acting as facilitator and financer for terrorists or the militant organisations.

Meanwhile, reports say that a group of the ruling party lawmakers from Gujrat have started pursuing the officials of the district government and a law enforcement agency in Gujrat to exclude the name of their colleague from their list.

The lawmaker in question is said to have a very close association with a young member of the Sharif family who was behind getting the party ticket for him in general elections despite the stiff resistance by the local party cadres from Gujrat.

At least 15 men, belonging to different sectarian and banned outfits, have already been notified in the list of fourth schedule and so far 23 new names had been recommended for the list whereas at least five local leaders of the banned outfits have already been detained under 16-MPO in the district jail with 13 more such persons under scrutiny.

However, a senior official in a law enforcement agency said no further detention would be made in the district.
_Published in Dawn, February 2nd, 2015_


----------



## Bratva



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PunjabLion

Bratva said:


>




SALUTE TO THIS GREAT MARTYR 
HAZAOR (SAW) said afzal tareeen shuhda hungay jo khawarij k hathon shaheed hunge..........brave son of this soil,,,,,Love u Sir..........respect for u

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kharral

I always wondered what would become of the said lawmaker from Gujrat since the begging of this operation. 
The guy is a known sympathiser of extremist groups & has been the subject of house arrests & other measures by law enforcement agencies going back to Musharraf Hamla case although his extremism isn't purely religious, since he comes from a family that's involved in local politics, ruthless vendettas & family feuds. 
I actually visited his place with my cousin a couple of years back & boy he had a good presence of weaponry & what I suspected Young Taliban. 
Saw him on tele the other day during the voting for Nacta & he seemed a bit shaded. 
I wonder how the chaudhary & Qaira brothers would play this.


----------



## Kabira

Kharral said:


> I always wondered what would become of the said lawmaker from Gujrat since the begging of this operation.
> The guy is a known sympathiser of extremist groups & has been the subject of house arrests & other measures by law enforcement agencies going back to Musharraf Hamla case although his extremism isn't purely religious, since he comes from a family that's involved in local politics, ruthless vendettas & family feuds.
> I actually visited his place with my cousin a couple of years back & boy he had a good presence of weaponry & what I suspected Young Taliban.
> Saw him on tele the other day during the voting for Nacta & he seemed a bit shaded.
> I wonder how the chaudhary & Qaira brothers would play this.



Latest conspiracy theory i heard is that chaudhrys contacts/relatives hold high position in Pak army who are making sure said lawmaker from N is put behind bars once again.


----------



## Kharral

I would,nt be surprised if the chaudharys tried that. They hold massive amount of goodwill in pakistan's national institutions. Where as the said lawmaker is deeply entangled in local vendettas & blood feuds. He has built his image on his fathers legacy & I doubt he ll be able to change that. 
The same happened with ch Sarwar, Manzoor Shah & to an extent Nawab family. The chaudharys were very successful in building their image as politicians of national level even though Wajahat had the title of commander but some how they managed to avert the media attention.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Kharral said:


> I would,nt be surprised if the chaudharys tried that. They hold massive amount of goodwill in pakistan's national institutions. Where as the said lawmaker is deeply entangled in local vendettas & blood feuds. He has built his image on his fathers legacy & I doubt he ll be able to change that.
> The same happened with ch Sarwar, Manzoor Shah & to an extent Nawab family. The chaudharys were very successful in building their image as politicians of national level even though Wajahat had the title of commander but some how they managed to avert the media attention.


a family friend was murdered last year near Gujrat along with his 7 year old son by LeJ who confused him for being a shia since he had attended a shia funeral. his attackers were allegedly locals who have repeatedly killed some army men in the past.
the attack had sectarian connotation to it due to the method of execution. the son was killed first in front of the father and then the father was executed and his corpse fell on his son. again some very influential Nawaz league leader with connections to Lashker jhangvi was blamed but nothing came out of it.

the sectarian terrorists then setup ambush to kill random people who went to the funeral (same like repeated attacks on ANP funerals in KPK) but they ran away when the relatives came with show of force.

still i dont know which one of Nawaz league member is that. I know Rana sanah Ullah is Sipah Sahabah supporter and user but he is from Faisal Abad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kharral

It's this Guy
Ch Abid Raza 
He is a staunch opponent of Chaudhary brothers especially Ch Wajahat.
His constituency borders Azad Kashmir & is notorious for family feuds with a strong undertone of sectarian divide since recent years. U know what's really interesting is that the imam of our village mosque is 1 of those imported molvis & is a known member of sipah e sahaba, the last time we went to see him & told him about ourselves & the issue he was on the phone with him & enquired about us. That was more than an insult but it confirmed to us that the Imam needed taken care of. 
Personally I blame the family of Manzoor Hussain Shah more than any 1 else for the secterian divide & the emergence of lashkar jhangvi & sipah e sahaba.

Molana Fazl ur Rehman tried to woo him since he shared the same school of faith & ideology but he showed the true politician within him & chose PML N. 
He is close to Hamza Shahbaz.

The other pro lashkar e jhangvi PML N ticket holder is Ch Raza Ali Warraich. He contested for provincial assembly against Moonis Elahi & comes from the same sort of background with a huge family feud. Although equally extremist but not as powerful as the other dude. His body guards killed a Shia mourner in a procession but thanks to Ch brothers being in power took a proper beating from police. 
Luckily for him the then DPO wasn't prepared to chew an encounter in the wake of the Sialkot incident other wise a young officer was pretty persistant on doing the ultimate job.
It's amazing how time changes people & circumstances. He was a staunch supporter of ch Brothers until a few years ago, who sided with his family when Mian Brothers of the then PML & Ch Mukhtar of PPP backed their fellow Kashmiri brethren to the hilt in his & my Family's shared blood feud. Ch brothers as usual tried to clip him by getting his opponents death penalty commuted & that back fired for them.


----------



## Zohaib Irfan

May ALLAH protect our soldiers . they face real danger since last few months. we lost alre

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kharral

@Irfan Baloch 
are U by any chance alluding to the murder of Phul Shah in Ur above post ???
If it is that as I strongly suspect U are then I might have some news for You.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## Zohaib Irfan

Zarb-e-Azb Mai Pakistan fauji b bhut shahhed huwe jo k media ni show krta  ALLAH in sab ko jannat naseeb kre Ameen


----------



## senses

Saw 3 mraps today in pindi, damn they are huge


----------



## Zohaib Irfan

Zarb-e-Azb mai ek bhi dushman ni bachna chahye verna in janwaro ka reaction bhut hi bura hota hai Remember "Peshawar Attack"


----------



## fatman17

US acknowledges efficacy of Zarb-e-Azb operation

APPMarch 04, 2015,

WASHINGTON – The United States has vowed continued cooperative relationship with Pakistan, with a top military general acknowledging the effectiveness of the ongoing Zarb-e-Azb operation in clearing militant strongholds in North Waziristan.


“The Pakistani military's recent operations to clear militant strongholds in North Waziristan and other FATA regions and to prevent the militants' return have achieved near-term successes,” General Lloyd J Austin, Commander of the Central Command said. In a testimony before the House Armed Services Committee, the Centcom chief also expressed support for stronger bilateral cooperation between Pakistan and Afghanistan, and noted that Pakistan-India tensions threatened regional security.


Appearing in the same hearing, Under Secretary of Defence Christine Wormuth said the United States would continue to work with Pakistan and the Central Asian states to address existing and emerging threats in the region. “Pakistan is an important partner in our fight against al Qaeda, and plays a role in Afghanistan's security. Sustained US support that recognizes positive developments in these initiatives will help to promote long-term regional stability,” Wormuth emphasized.


In his statement, Gen Austin said amidst the challenges posed by the current situation in Afghanistan is the opportunity to foster a strong relationship between the United States and Afghanistan and with other partner nations in the Central and South Asia (CASA) sub-region. “In particular, this would contribute to improved Afghanistan-Pakistan relations, which would allow for increased counter-terrorism cooperation in the region, along with possibilities for reconciliation,” the military commander, responsible for the larger Middle East operations said.


In the regional perspective, Austin noted that tension between Pakistan and India also continue to threaten regional stability and largely drives Pakistan's regional strategy, especially as it relates to Afghanistan. “Our drawdown from Afghanistan has created an opportunity to normalize our relationships with Pakistan and Afghanistan, and this may, in turn, encourage the two countries to find common ground in countering the VEOs (violent extremist organizations) operating in their border region. We are working to identify and facilitate implementation of confidence-and trust-building measures between Pakistan and Afghanistan to further reduce border tensions and increase military cooperation.”


“We have made substantial progress in our efforts to strengthen cooperation with Pakistan over the past year. We are encouraged by the leaderships' commitment to counter-insurgency operations in the FATA and openness to improve relations with Afghanistan,” he said, citing improvement in US-Pakistan relations. At the same time, he referred to challenges facing Pakistan, saying violent extremists operating in the country exploit conditions for their own purposes and hinder the security forces' ability to protect the population from terrorist attacks. The US-Pakistan military-to-military relationship continues to improve, he said. Key contributing factors are the FMF, international military education and training, and the Coalition Support Fund.


“In December 2014, we addressed respective expectations for the scope and scale of our future military-to-military engagements. We also prioritized our security cooperation at the Defence Consultative Group Conference with the goal to help Pakistan to build additional capacity in support of their counter-insurgency and CT operations and other common objectives.”


Pakistan, he said, will likely continue to face the threat of VEOs for the foreseeable future.


“Nevertheless, more positive rhetoric on Afghan-Pakistan relations from Pakistan's Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif and Chief of Army Staff General Raheel Sharif, combined with Afghan President Ghani's expressed desire for better relations, may foretell an effort by both sides to develop a more common view of the threat of VEOs operating in the border region.” “Of note, in response to the tragedy at the Army Public School and College in Peshawar in December of 2014, the leaders of both countries have demonstrated a desire to improve their cooperation going forward. This is encouraging and represents progress; and, US CENTCOM will continue to do our part to help strengthen and ultimately solidify this important relationship.”


Regarding US relations with Afghanistan, Austin recognized that President Ghani, CEO Abdullah, and their new government have indicated their strong desire to work with us and to continue to strengthen our partnership in the coming days. “Looking ahead, our intent is to maintain a close relationship with the Afghan government and military as we work together to preserve improved security and stability in the region. At the same time, while the size of our footprint will decrease in the coming years, our continued presence in Afghanistan will allow us to maintain much-needed pressure on al Qaeda and other extremist groups.”


----------



## Zohaib Irfan

Pak Army Zindabad !!! .. they done a good job.. but Yesterday blast at church should be condemn by everyone


----------



## Bratva

@Jango What do you think about this


----------



## khaliq12

love pak army


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Op. Zarb-e-Azab: Armoured lined up w/ SSG

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Winchester

Seems like they had trouble clearing Datakhel ! 
If we are making deals again wouldn't that defeat the whole purpose of the operation?? 
What makes us think that this Maulvi Qaleem guy wouldn't back off once the heat dies down !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Max Pain

Winchester said:


> Seems like they had trouble clearing Datakhel !
> If we are making deals again wouldn't that defeat the whole purpose of the operation??
> What makes us think that this Maulvi Qaleem guy wouldn't back off once the heat dies down !



my thoughts precisely,
I dont really welcome that news,
they need to suffer for what they did in Peshawar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## roxen

Winchester said:


> Seems like they had trouble clearing Datakhel !
> If we are making deals again wouldn't that defeat the whole purpose of the operation??
> What makes us think that this Maulvi Qaleem guy wouldn't back off once the heat dies down !


dear its called divide and win... don't worry army will not spare this chap aswell... you will see


----------



## Windjammer

*********************************** @@@@@
*Massive joint Ops in Torah Valley in #khyber 2 of what is a sub Ops of #Zarb-e-azab. Heavy casualties reported. Several HVT taken out*. ***** {Edited)

@Horus @DESERT FIGHTER @Irfan Baloch @Rashid Mahmood @Xeric

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## proud.pakistani

Windjammer said:


> *********************************** @@@@@
> *Massive joint Ops in Torah Valley in #khyber 2 of what is a sub Ops of #Zarb-e-azab. Heavy casualties reported. Several HVT taken out*. ***** {Edited)
> 
> @Horus @DESERT FIGHTER @Irfan Baloch @Rashid Mahmood @Xeric



Their are unconfirmed reports about presence of Mullah Fazlullah in Tirah?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/579306546833707008

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/579306855626752000

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/579307223228162048

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/579296595419607041

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

Khyber-One operation: 80 militants killed near Pakistan-Afghanistan border - The Express Tribune

Reportedly 20 soldiers died. Point to ponder is why heavily defended ridge was not pacified through cobras and F-16's before commencing ground attack

Rumors of either Fazlullah taken out or Mangal Bagh

Tirah has been repeatedly been cleared. We incurred heavy casualties in 2013 Ops. It's time Army disclose what tactical gains were made in previous ops and in this one as well. Which areas were captured and in which ones Ops is going on. Soldiers life doesn't come cheap that we have to repeatedly throw it away in tirah valley.

*Chasing a ‘high value target’?*

Prior to the announcement by the military, there were rumours of a massive clash in Tirah, with some speculating that Tehreek-e-Taliban Pakistan chief Mullah Fazlullah had been caught in the midst of the fighting.











However, the army did not confirm that any ‘high value target’ had been hit.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Maj Mamoon injured in Tirah,*







*Lt usman berki got injured today in IED blast in operation khyber 2*






*Major Gulfam 35 Punjab Regt has embraced shahaadt while valiantly fighting the enemy in Tirrah Valley.*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Metanoia

Probably would've been discussed before...but what if we acquire and employ an AC-130 spectre* like platform? What will be the potential impact?


*Hypothetical scenario etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## senses

RIP to the fallen soldiers, is there any confirmed reports about the casualty rate?


----------



## Kharral

Rest in Peace Shaheeds & get well soon Ghazis 
May ALLAH reward You for Your sacrifices & give strength to Your families.
The Nation owes an immense Gratitude to these brave hearts & their families.


----------



## Pak_Track

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/579307223228162048


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Windjammer said:


> *********************************** @@@@@
> *Massive joint Ops in Torah Valley in #khyber 2 of what is a sub Ops of #Zarb-e-azab. Heavy casualties reported. Several HVT taken out*. ***** {Edited)
> 
> @Horus @DESERT FIGHTER @Irfan Baloch @Rashid Mahmood @Xeric


sensitivity and secrecy would dictate that no information is shared until the conclusion of the operation

we might find out later in a much watered down version
but all I can say is god speed my brothers
and right time to deploy that little bad boy we announced 13th of March

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat

I have reports of intense fighting. Army has sealed exit points, mincing machine is on!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F86 Saber

Errr isnt it too early to declassify this information? Safe to say that we should expect some massive good news very shortly.


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Assault Rifle

Lashkar-e-Islam spokesperson S.Ayubi has published photographs of dead bodies of 11 Pakistan Army soldiers in their custody along with photos of captured weapons and ammunition.


----------



## Osamakhattak

Assault Rifle said:


> Lashkar-e-Islam spokesperson S.Ayubi has published photographs of dead bodies of 11 Pakistan Army soldiers in their custody along with photos of captured weapons and ammunition.


Can you please share it? Or provide a link?


----------



## senses

Operation Khyber-2: Reports of some heavy casualties on Pakistani side have came in this morning. According to various sources, 35 Punjab Regiment has lost 'dozens' of men in multiple Taliban attacks since last 36 hours in Tirah valley.

Bodies of martyred officers and soldiers were found attached with IEDs, the Army suffered a few casualties in recovering the bodies as well. Many bodies are yet to be recovered.

57 Baluch was sent in for reinforcement and both the units are onoffensive, aided by PAF. This must be noted that Intelligence intercepts indicated Mullah Fazlullah's presence in the area where the fighting is taking place.

Source

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shaheenmissile

Terminal X is a "Very" Reliable source of news.
Plus the source they are Quoting are Omer media and such TTP propaganda websites.


----------



## Devil Soul

*Will take Operation Zarb-e-Azb to its logical conclusion: Gen Raheel*
By Web Desk
Published: March 22, 2015





Army chief says army will continue to fight against terrorists from urban and remote areas at all costs to bring peace. PHOTO: AFP

*LAHORE: Chief of Army Staff General Raheel Sharif reaffirmed on Sunday the determination of the army to take Operation Zarb-e-Azb to its logical conclusion.*

During a meeting held at the Core Headquarters in Peshawar, the army chief said the terrorists who are squeezed in isolated pockets would be targeted with precision, according to Director General Inter Services Public Relations Major General Asim Bajwa.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Casualties are reportedly higher than what is being shown in the media...let's just wait and let it all pan out. Then we'll have a clearer picture of the situation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rain

Salute to shuhadaa n ghszis...ttp will be eliminated . Damn sure.


----------



## daring dude

*Pakistani security forces kill 80 militants near Afghan border*




Pro-Taliban militants in Pakistan (file photo)

*Pakistani security forces have killed at least 80 suspected pro-Taliban terrorists and injured nearly 100 others in the northwest of the country near the Afghan border.*

A Pakistani military source, speaking on condition of anonymity, said on Saturday that seven soldiers have been also killed in the Tirah Valley of Khyber tribal district.

Military jets have dropped bombs over the region, known to be a home to the Pakistani pro-Taliban militants.

Pakistan has intensified its anti-terror campaign following a December 16, 2014, attack on an army-run school in the city of Peshawar, which claimed the lives of about 150 people, mostly children.

The militant group, Tehrik-i-Taliban Pakistan (TTP), claimed responsibility for the attack, saying it was carried out in retaliation for an ongoing Pakistani military offensive against the militants in the country’s tribal belt.

The militant groups in Pakistan have carried out numerous attacks against Pakistani security forces and civilians.

Many Pakistanis have lost their lives in bombings and other militant attacks in the country since 2001, when the Pakistani government entered an alliance with the US in its so-called war on terror.

Source: PressTV-Pakistan army kills 80 militants

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt

MAJ mamoon critically injured yesterday at teerah but still smiling..its the motivation..army zindabad.. exclusive photo taken by Usman Agha

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Winchester

Wajahat S. Khan is claiming there were heavy casualties because of the Taliban attack on a recently captured ridge 
But the regiment there held on and after being reinforced is now going on the offensive 
God speed to our brave soldiers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

There seem to be a large number of takfeeris trapped in Tirah. Talis are getting aid from Afganistan's border areas.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## notorious_eagle

Horus said:


> There seem to be a large number of takfeeris trapped in Tirah. Talis are getting aid from Afganistan's border areas.



Last what i heard, they are trying to encircle them fully and trap them, cordon of their escape routes. Takfeeris are loosing numbers by the dozens, there have been pictures posted online of PA filling trucks with their corpses and taking them away. 

Initial casualties were unexpected as the horde of them attacked a lightly defended ridge, despite the odds PA managed to hold that ridge but took many casualties in the process. Reinforcements have arrived, and counter attack has already been launched backed by Cobras and PAF Assets in the Air.

Inshallah we will prevail

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat

notorious_eagle said:


> Last what i heard, they are trying to encircle them fully and trap them, cordon of their escape routes. Takfeeris are loosing numbers by the dozens, there have been pictures posted online of PA filling trucks with their corpses and taking them away.
> 
> Initial casualties were unexpected as the horde of them attacked a lightly defended ridge, despite the odds PA managed to hold that ridge but took many casualties in the process. Reinforcements have arrived, and counter attack has already been launched backed by Cobras and PAF Assets in the Air.
> 
> Inshallah we will prevail



8000 Talis are reported to be trapped in a 20^2 km zone with HVTs inside, can you confirm?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nwmalik

May Allah be with Pak Army.
Our prayers with our soldiers.


----------



## Plotinium

Horus said:


> 8000 Talis are reported to be trapped in a 20^2 km zone with HVTs inside, can you confirm?


Hope its true. Kill those tali's.


----------



## notorious_eagle

Horus said:


> 8000 Talis are reported to be trapped in a 20^2 km zone with HVTs inside, can you confirm?



Lets not discuss the specifics of the operation here.

But i have been told by a source in the MOD that the reason why Khyber II was launched because there were reports(ISI) that TTP fighters and their commanders were crossing from Afghanistan and massing up for an assault. This is why the Operation was launched in a haste to counter and eliminate them.

But to answer your question without going into the specifics, yes there are many TTP fighters trapped and fighting for their lives trying to break the encirclement and escape back into Afghanistan. There were lorries filled with TTP fighters, that's proof enough they are loosing men, lots of them and fast. The question still stands, whether PA can block their escape routes and effectively encircle and eliminate them?

No quarter, no mercy. Kill the foot soldiers and capture the HVT for information.

On a side note, the same source told me these Takfeeris fighting are absolutely filthy. Its as if they haven't showered for weeks, their teeth are disgusting and grooming is something that looks alien to them.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

,,


graphic pic below:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DV RULES

Irfan Baloch said:


> after reading your innocent question I looked at your avatar and that *reminded me of a dialogue between Qudrat Ullah Shahab and President Ayub Khan,.
> 
> he says that he told the president that China had launched an attack on the Indians and it was a good time to open a Kashmir front and liberate it from the Indians.
> 
> disgusted and annoyed by the sheer ignorance and stupidity of Khawaja Sahib, President just commented that he had no clue what he was talking about as if mobilizing thousands of troops was like picking up a stick and a hat from the hanger and go to war.*
> 
> planning a large scale troops movement, deployment and engagement of an enemy demands, time and resources and also the planning and deciding who will cover their current positions. such 100K troops you are advocating to join the operation are not spending their time in R& but are currently deployed elsewhere.. dong exactly which any other force of the world does, training and protecting borders.
> not so long ago Indians started a border war and threatened to tech us a lesson with possible mobilization of their troops. do you have any clue how long will it take our troops to disengage from the operation and rush back to defensive positions to the east? when minutes and hours matter and decide the fate of our country?
> 
> 
> no need to post. the perpetrators must be members of Rashid Dostum or other warlords. some others Afghans will suffer the consequences now.
> 
> by the way, such videos and acts are aimed to create rifts between Pakistan and Afghanistan after the recent cooperation and support since General Raheel took over and Ghani became president.



Quite debatable, how long time an army general takes to come out of his yacht!


----------



## Metanoia

It's time like these when a fuel-air explosive bomb would work wonders...


----------



## Bratva

notorious_eagle said:


> Last what i heard, they are trying to encircle them fully and trap them, cordon of their escape routes. Takfeeris are loosing numbers by the dozens, there have been pictures posted online of PA filling trucks with their corpses and taking them away.
> 
> Initial casualties were unexpected as the horde of them attacked a lightly defended ridge, despite the odds PA managed to hold that ridge but took many casualties in the process. Reinforcements have arrived, and counter attack has already been launched backed by Cobras and PAF Assets in the Air.
> 
> Inshallah we will prevail


 
As per Waj S Khan, Casualties are around 200. If it's true it is regrettable to loose such an amount of soldiers on a ridge which could be taken later on if they had retreated. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/579513358384177152

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/579513964989562880

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/579515003100770304

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/579515398606827520

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/579556297873354752

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Metanoia

I believe the casualties could've been avoided if we had an early warning of some sort...

This here indicates poor surveillance and failure of intelligence. Only a surprise attack as such can cause such massive casualties.


----------



## notorious_eagle

Bratva said:


> As per Waj S Khan, Casualties are around 200. If it's true it is regrettable to loose such an amount of soldiers on a ridge which could be taken later on if they had retreated.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/579513358384177152
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/579513964989562880
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/579515003100770304
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/579515398606827520
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/579556297873354752



I have my sincere doubts about this number. Although Waj S Khan is a very reliable source, i have my doubts about this number.

That's a company size number, that means the entire company was wiped out? Usually a Company is backed up by other Assets 24/7 which can be called upon within minutes for backup. If we lost a number of this magnitude, it would be a Day of Mourning for the entire Nation. 

Only a surprise attack can cause casualties of this number, but even with surprise PA's positions are well fortified and defended. Ridges are usually not protected by a Company Size Force. The mere fact that PA defended and held that ridge, means casualties of those magnitude simply could not have occurred. 

With respect to Waj S Khan, i would need something more concrete.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A.M.

It's dejavu all over again. What makes Tirah valley such a pain in the back side?


----------



## Bratva

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/579508606845894656


----------



## A.M.

Bratva said:


> As per Waj S Khan, Casualties are around 200. If it's true it is regrettable to loose such an amount of soldiers on a ridge which could be taken later on if they had retreated.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/579513358384177152
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/579513964989562880
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/579515003100770304
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/579515398606827520
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/579556297873354752


The 200 seems very inflated. Are we to assume that such a large force was tasked with defending one ridge and couldn't get the job done?

Were they attacked by a 1000 ttp? There is no way we missed a gathering of such a large force with our intelligence capabilities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

A.M. said:


> It's dejavu all over again. What makes Tirah valley such a pain in the back side?




















































EyelessInGaza said:


> @Rajput_Pakistani, I have not quoted your entire post for space reasons, but have simply retained the parts I thought most relevant.
> 
> But it is a very interesting, helpful and detailed analysis. Thanks for your effort.
> 
> *Why Tirah valley is important:*
> 
> Tirah Valley a very strategic area remains an important objective for at least 3 large militant groups. TTP, Lashker-e-Islam, Ansar-ul-Islam are the main contenders. Lashker-e-Islam is a Deobandi group, while Ansar-ul-Islam is a Brelvi group. Recent years witnessed bloody skirmishes between these two as both tried to take control of this strategic valley. LI naturally was supported by TTP, as AI remain in a truce with Pakistani state.........
> 
> .......... If Tirah Valley is taken over by PA, then if i am not wrong, TTP will lose its 80% strength straight away. As they will be isolated in North Waziristan with supplies cut off from across the border. And if they take over control of this valley, then their strength will multiply and all gains made in past few years could be in danger.
> 
> *Recent history of Tirah valley:*
> 
> As I said before during winters, there remains a lull in fight. In March this year, TTP and LI with the onset of summer, started offensive against AI in Tirah valley. PAF and PA supported AI through aerial support. ...... Fall of Tirah valley to TTP obviously ring alarms in PA leadership.
> 
> *Pakistani Army tactics at Tirah valley:*
> 
> Coming to this latest battle in Tirah now, I have read many posts on why PA is acting now? I think I have tried to answer that above. Also people have been asking why SSG are being used. The answer to this could be found in reading details of Operation Raah-e-Nijat.
> 
> Remember Swat operations and capture of Peochar Valley?
> Peochar Valley closely resembles Tirah valley. Mountains and thick forests make it impossible to use gunships and artillery to root out well dug militants. Only way is to put boots on grounds. Now, if you start operation from downhill towards up, you will be a sitting duck. PA used SSG drop on mountain, then clear some area to allow more infantry dropped there, and then start clearing the hill. This method is also very dangerous, but still plausible as compared to uphill attack......
> 
> 
> 
> On your description of PA tactics, it seems the SSG is being used as the 'tip of the spear' with the intention of first entering enemy territory near or on the mountain tops, clearing and holding the area until the infantry can get in.
> 
> Starting at or near the top seems to be key as opposed to starting from the foothill. That would suggest that the SSG and succeeding infantry waves are being 'heli-dropped', which suggest the extensive use of helicopters? Not sure how they'd land near the mountain tops otherwise.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rain

200 figure is definitely an exegeration. Still loss is high. A thorough in estigation is needed. Survalliance should be improved.


----------



## senses

Someone told me, the 35 punjab was given a intel about the presence of 20 talibs on a ridge, turned out there were more than 20 and poor 35 punjab got pinned heavily.


----------



## F86 Saber

My question is... is this an offensive operation or a counter strike. My information is that it is an offensive operation where ANA is helping by blocking the exits on Afghan side.... I hope this is the final show down which breaks the back of TTP...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kharral

How come such large numbers of Kharjis went unnoticed ? 
Weren't we using surveillance assets in Tirah along with human Intel ?
Or was it a deliberate policy of PA to lure them on our side of the border & then try to encircle & eliminate them ?


----------



## EyelessInGaza

Sounds like a business as usual operation which uncovered a major terrorist hive and then escalated into a full blown engagement.


----------



## Plotinium

Near 23 march, I think taliban wanted to launch a spring offensive but they didn't thought with so much taliban the couldn't be able to take a single ridge. Now they are trapped and IA they will be flushed out.


----------



## A.M.

Pakistan's media is going haywire with this latest engagement

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="en"><p>Almost 2500 attacked a check post in Tirah, they lost over 700 and many wounded. Great fight back by the best Army in the world &amp; 35 Punjab</p>&mdash; Mubasher Lucman (@mubasherlucman) <a href="

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/579663441448710144">March 22, 2015</a></blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


2500...? 

Any more inside info from PDF sources?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pak_Track

92HD just quoted "anonymous military sources" saying that Mullah Radio got killed in an airstrike.
I do hope it's true


----------



## A.M.

We know something big happened in Tirah during the last 24 hours. What we don't know is if we were on the offense or the defense because that will determine whether mullah radio was killed or not

I would any of these reports with a grain of salt until there is official confirmation. Remember a couple of months ago, everyone was celebrating that we had killed HVT in afghanistan but it all turned out to be nothing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

A.M. said:


> Pakistan's media is going haywire with this latest engagement
> 
> <blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="en"><p>Almost 2500 attacked a check post in Tirah, they lost over 700 and many wounded. Great fight back by the best Army in the world &amp; 35 Punjab</p>&mdash; Mubasher Lucman (@mubasherlucman) <a href="
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/579663441448710144">March 22, 2015</a></blockquote>
> <script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>
> 
> 
> 2500...?
> 
> Any more inside info from PDF sources?




i dunno about 2500.. but yes.. ive heard about hundreds of these cunts launching attacks on check posts (which are mostly setup on hill tops or higher/strategic points).



Kharral said:


> How come such large numbers of Kharjis went unnoticed ?
> Weren't we using surveillance assets in Tirah along with human Intel ?
> Or was it a deliberate policy of PA to lure them on our side of the border & then try to encircle & eliminate them ?



human intel isnt always reliable.. in some case those "sources" were latter caught fukin up themselves... 

i.e: you have a source that tells you about talib movements... later you catch the same SOB planting I.E.Ds..


----------



## Bratva

@rockstar08 read last 5-6 pages to get the gist of what's going on in tirah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kharral

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> i dunno about 2500.. but yes.. ive heard about hundreds of these cunts launching attacks on check posts (which are mostly setup on hill tops or higher/strategic points).
> 
> 
> 
> human intel isnt always reliable.. in some case those "sources" were latter caught fukin up themselves...
> 
> i.e: you have a source that tells you about talib movements... later you catch the same SOB planting I.E.Ds..



I can understand that human intelligence is prone to infiltration & double play but I wouldn't believe that all of it is unreliable since its a hot border.
I don't know but I have hunch that it was a deliberate policy on our behalf to lure them on our side of the border since we couldn't have launched a full fledged operation on the other side of the border. 
I don't believe that we were caught unaware of their movements in such large numbers with the current focus on operations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Plotinium

Same type of attack happened 2 years ago. Cant put up the link due to less post. But can be found on google outflow from tirah: fresh threats emerge as taliban gain more ground tribune by ifttihar firdous


----------



## rockstar08

notorious_eagle said:


> Lets not discuss the specifics of the operation here.
> 
> But i have been told by a source in the MOD that the reason why Khyber II was launched because there were reports(ISI) that TTP fighters and their commanders were crossing from Afghanistan and massing up for an assault. This is why the Operation was launched in a haste to counter and eliminate them.
> 
> But to answer your question without going into the specifics, yes there are many TTP fighters trapped and fighting for their lives trying to break the encirclement and escape back into Afghanistan. There were lorries filled with TTP fighters, that's proof enough they are loosing men, lots of them and fast. The question still stands, whether PA can block their escape routes and effectively encircle and eliminate them?
> 
> No quarter, no mercy. Kill the foot soldiers and capture the HVT for information.
> 
> On a side note, the same source told me these Takfeeris fighting are absolutely filthy. Its as if they haven't showered for weeks, their teeth are disgusting and grooming is something that looks alien to them.



Jin pe Allah ki Laanat ho , woh ese hi ganday hote hai .... is duniya main bhi zalil aur akhrat mai bhi zalil ho gay salay ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thorough Pro

Graphic? I found that very satisfying, need to see many many more like that



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 205770
> 
> 
> View attachment 205772
> 
> 
> 
> ,,
> 
> 
> graphic pic below:


----------



## PunjabLion

why tirah always proved to be the toughest to get cleared????


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Thorough Pro said:


> Graphic? I found that very satisfying, need to see many many more like that



congrats mullah radio has been fucked... 1 Soldier has also been martyred (RIP brother).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PunjabLion

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> congrats mullah radio has been fucked... 1 Soldier has also been martyred (RIP brother).


is that confirm??


----------



## Arsalan

While it is not nice to celebrate killing of a human being, be it our enemy but then there are some people who do not deserved to be called HUMANS.

IN a major break through, Mullah Fazlullah have been killed!!

CONGRATULATION to all Pakistanis

Mullah Fazlullah Killed by Pak Armed Force

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

PunjabLion said:


> is that confirm??



very much.. congrats..


----------



## Osamakhattak

Not confirmed yet.


----------



## Kharral

TTP has denied the reports of his death
While Jamaat ul Ahrar says they have no news of his death so far


----------



## notorious_eagle

Horus said:


> 8000 Talis are reported to be trapped in a 20^2 km zone with HVTs inside, can you confirm?



Update

TTP fighters are crying and grieving over radio of the heavy numbers of fighters they have lost today. Our boys from SIGINT picked it up

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Kompromat

notorious_eagle said:


> Update
> 
> TTP fighters are crying and grieving over radio of the heavy numbers of fighters they have lost today. Our boys from SIGINT picked it up



Your guesstimate of dead Talis is ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## notorious_eagle

Horus said:


> Your guesstimate of dead Talis is ?



Easily, high triple digits

But this is rather surprising, their modus operandi is usually hit and run tactics. This time not only did they mass in numbers, built their supply lines, called in reinforcements; but they actually offered a pitched battle. This hasn't happened in a very very long time.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Metanoia

notorious_eagle said:


> Easily, high triple digits
> 
> But this is rather surprising, their modus operandi is usually hit and run tactics. This time not only did they mass in numbers, built their supply lines, called in reinforcements; but they actually offered a pitched battle. This hasn't happened in a very very long time.



What could be the possible reason?

I assume that they're desperate and trying to go "the Last Samurai" way....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt

Sadar sab ... ak Selfie ho jaye ...


----------



## Korrupter

Governor KPK talking to media saying "confirmation shaam tak aa jaye gi if he's [Fazlullah] been killed or not"

p.s and said pretty much everything that has been talked about in this thread in the last 2-3 days


----------



## Devil Soul

*AsimBajwaISPR* @AsimBajwaISPR · 6m6 minutes ago
Ops ZarbeAzb:Khyber update;Significant effects achieved by air strikes last night targeting terrorists in area Close to Afgn border- 1/3

*AsimBajwaISPR* @AsimBajwaISPR · 6m6 minutes ago
Ops ZarbeAzb:Khyber update;Significant effects achieved by air strikes last night targeting terrorists in area Close to Afgn border- 1/3

*AsimBajwaISPR* @AsimBajwaISPR · 3m3 minutes ago
Ops #Z-e-A:Terrorist dislodged frm Sokh,Central area of Ops. Serious setback to terrorists with large casualties.Own forces consolidating.3

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

11 more Talis dead - 11 killed as troops claim gains in Tirah - Pakistan - DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zohaib Irfan

Pak Army Zindabd

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sohailbarki

Any further updates of the fighting?

Torah valley proved vicious then wazir stand and swat together, I wonder may be its bcaz of the terrain and remoteness.

I was there before talibitihes menace. it's breathtaking beautiful valley


----------



## Devil Soul

*Lashkar-i-Islam spokesperson killed in Khyber blitz*
ALI AKBAR — UPDATED 12 minutes ago
PESHAWAR: At least 30 suspected militants were killed in airstrikes conducted by Pakistan military jets on Wednesday in Tirah Valley of Khyber tribal region, according to a statement issued by the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR).

The statement added that two ammunition depots were also destroyed in the strikes.

Local sources say that a spokesman of the banned Lashkar-i-Islam (LI) militant organisation, Salahuddin Ayubi, was among those killed in today's air blitz.

At least eight suspected militants were killed in a separate military operation in Orakzai tribal region, according to security sources.

Security forces targeted the militants after an Improvised Explosive Device (IED) blast in Sabak area of Orakzai tribal. One security person also lost his life during the operation.

The details could not be independently verified as the access of media personnel is severely restricted in the region.

The latest development comes a day after Shakir Sipah, a driver of the LI chief Mangal Bagh, was killed in the drone attack on Tuesday along with eight others in Nazyan district of Afghanistan's Nangarhar province, near the Pak-Afghan border in Khyber Agency.

Khyber and Orakzai are two of Pakistan’s seven semi-autonomous regions governed by tribal laws and lie near the porous Afghan border.

Militant hideouts have been frequently pounded by Pakistan's security forces in Tirah Valley area of Khyber region.

The strikes are part of Operation 'Khyber One' and 'Khyber Two', launched by security forces and aimed at targeting militants in Khyber Agency, particularly the Tirah Valley of Bara which borders Nazyan province of Afghanistan.

The operations in Khyber tribal region were launched amid operation Zarb-i-Azb being conducted by the Pakistan Army in North Waziristan tribal region.


----------



## Kompromat

Death toll of Talis rose to 46


----------



## Bratva

Devil Soul said:


> *Lashkar-i-Islam spokesperson killed in Khyber blitz*
> ALI AKBAR — UPDATED 12 minutes ago
> PESHAWAR: At least 30 suspected militants were killed in airstrikes conducted by Pakistan military jets on Wednesday in Tirah Valley of Khyber tribal region, according to a statement issued by the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR).
> 
> The statement added that two ammunition depots were also destroyed in the strikes.
> 
> Local sources say that a spokesman of the banned Lashkar-i-Islam (LI) militant organisation, Salahuddin Ayubi, was among those killed in today's air blitz.
> 
> At least eight suspected militants were killed in a separate military operation in Orakzai tribal region, according to security sources.
> 
> Security forces targeted the militants after an Improvised Explosive Device (IED) blast in Sabak area of Orakzai tribal. One security person also lost his life during the operation.
> 
> The details could not be independently verified as the access of media personnel is severely restricted in the region.
> 
> The latest development comes a day after Shakir Sipah, a driver of the LI chief Mangal Bagh, was killed in the drone attack on Tuesday along with eight others in Nazyan district of Afghanistan's Nangarhar province, near the Pak-Afghan border in Khyber Agency.
> 
> Khyber and Orakzai are two of Pakistan’s seven semi-autonomous regions governed by tribal laws and lie near the porous Afghan border.
> 
> Militant hideouts have been frequently pounded by Pakistan's security forces in Tirah Valley area of Khyber region.
> 
> The strikes are part of Operation 'Khyber One' and 'Khyber Two', launched by security forces and aimed at targeting militants in Khyber Agency, particularly the Tirah Valley of Bara which borders Nazyan province of Afghanistan.
> 
> The operations in Khyber tribal region were launched amid operation Zarb-i-Azb being conducted by the Pakistan Army in North Waziristan tribal region.




He is still alive


----------



## Korrupter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/581899236226285568


----------



## PunjabLion

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=615661988535713





look at this video

who is beating whom???


the soldiers beating are giving instruction in urdu
are these soldiers Pakistanis????

if yes who they re beating?? afghans don't wear this uniform

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samandri

Winchester said:


> Seems like they had trouble clearing Datakhel !
> If we are making deals again wouldn't that defeat the whole purpose of the operation??
> What makes us think that this Maulvi Qaleem guy wouldn't back off once the heat dies down !


Its due to heavy casualties in Tirah valley and intense battles there. The deal with Malvi Halim would be temporary i guess ,to concentrate more on Tirah where Taliban are offering pitched battles. NW was piece of cake, real and decisive battle is fought in the Tirah.

NW's terrain is relatively flat and barren except shawal valley. Tirah's has forested hills, thats why battles there are tough ones.


----------



## Dil Pakistan

Bratva said:


> As per Waj S Khan, Casualties are around 200. If it's true it is regrettable to loose such an amount of soldiers on a ridge which could be taken later on if they had retreated.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/579513358384177152
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/579513964989562880
> 
> *These soldiers will remain alive in our hearts for as long as Pakistan lives *


----------



## Windjammer

*Alan Warnes*‏@warnesyworld
Seen several PAF F-16s with live laser guided bombs last couple of days. Playing a big part in trying to eliminate terrorism in western Pak


----------



## Windjammer

Guys, note that Alan Warnes tweeted above while visiting Shahbaz Air Base.
I have also learned today from a very reliable source that the Block-52s are being used extensively in this operation and their performance and success has been beyond expectations. In the person's own words, ''PAF is astonished by the mission accomplishments of this aircraft''.
@Oscar @Horus @Irfan Baloch @Stealth

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pakdefender

Five terrorists killed in Tirah valley - thenews.com.pk


----------



## Devil Soul

Captain Ajmal.....RIP

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dil Pakistan

Devil Soul said:


> Captain Ajmal.....RIP



Inna-lillahey-wa-inna-ilaihey rajeoon.

We will always be in debt to you ... ALL

May ALLAH grants you (and ALL others) the best place.

Thank you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

No PR121/2015-ISPR Dated: May 2, 2015
Rawalpindi - May 2, 2015: 
Namaze Janaza of Captain Qasim Zia shaheed who embraced shahdat yesterday, was offered with full military honour today at Army Grave Yard near Racecourse ground Rawalpindi. Captain Qasim was severely injured on 29 April during a major clearance Operation in Tirah, Khyber agency and was evacuated to CMH Peshawar. COAS General Raheel Sharif, Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral Muhammad Zaka Ullah, other military officials and relatives of shaheed attended the Namaza Janaza . COAS paid rich tributes to brave Captain Qasim for supreme sacrifice.COAS and Captain Qasim's father reiterated resolve to continue fight till elimination of last terrorist from our soil at any cost.

-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-





















Photo of Captain Qasim Zia Shaheed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

Casualties must have crossed 100 in Khyber II phase. Offical death toll in Phase 1 stands at 80-90


----------



## Kurlang

*Air strikes leave 44 dead*





Troops now in effective control of the Sipah, Akkakhel and Kamarkhel areas which were under the control of LI for almost a decade. — AFP/file

PESHAWAR: Military aircraft pounded hideouts in North Waziristan and Khyber agencies on Saturday, killing 44 suspected militants, a*mong them many foreigners*, said the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR).

In a statement it said that precision strikes were carried out in the Dattakhel area of North Waziristan and Tirah valley of the Khyber Agency.

Sixteen militants were killed in strikes on hideouts in the Dattakhel area, it said. Many foreigners were among the dead.

In air strikes carried out in Tirah valley by fighter jets and helicopter gunships, 28 suspected militants were killed and many others injured, the ISPR said.

A number of militant sanctuaries in Rajgul and Kando Gharebi areas of Kukikhel territory, under the control of Taliban since 2009, were destroyed in the strikes.

Security officials said that soldiers had taken control of Mehraban Kalay, Mailay Kalay, Thore Darra, Brekh Mamath, Zarmanza, Tangu, Khaisth and Dwa Thoe after forcing militants of the banned Tehreek-i-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) to flee the areas.

*They said that security personnel were now engaged in ground fighting with men of the TTP, Lashkar-i-Islam (LI) and Jamaatul Ahrar in Shah Nao area, close to the Afghan border. *

*They added that troops were now in effective control of the Sipah, Akkakhel and Kamarkhel areas which were under the control of LI for almost a decade.*

The officials’ claims about the death of a large number of militants could not be verified from independent sources, however.

The security forces launched Zarb-i-Azb and Khyber-II military operations in the troubled tribal agencies last year.

Security officials said a noose had been tightened around terrorists and large swathes of territory in North Waziristan Agency and Bara sub-division of Khyber Agency had been cleared of the militants.

_Published in Dawn, May 3rd, 2015_


----------



## FalconsForPeace

*Pakistan Military Says Strikes Kill 44 Suspected Militants*

Pakistan's military says airstrikes have killed 44 suspected militants in the tribal region near the Afghan border.

A statement Saturday said 28 suspected militants were killed when jets struck hideouts in the Tirah Valley of the Khyber tribal region. It said separate strikes in the Datta Khel area of NorthWaziristan killed 16 suspected militants, most of them foreigners.

The statement gave no other details. The information could not be corroborated as journalists are barred from working in tribal areas. Activists and locals have said previous strikes killed civilians.

Pakistan's military is in the middle of an operation to clear the tribal regions of militants. The offensive took on a new urgency in December, when Taliban militants attacked an army-run school in Peshawar, killing 150 people, mostly children.

Pakistan Military Says Strikes Kill 44 Suspected Militants - ABC News


----------



## Stealth

@Horus
@graphican @WebMaster @Irfan Baloch @Abu Zolfiqar @Windjammer
@Icewolf

*Zarb - e - Azb *
*Operation Theatre Information Timeline with interactive map on BattlespaceX*

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
8


----------



## graphican

Waiting for it to go live sooner


----------



## Windjammer

@Stealth, you be surprised who is keen and waiting to join your set up.
Us admi key pass PAF material ka khazana hey.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth

Windjammer said:


> @Stealth, you be surprised who is keen and waiting to join your set up.
> Us admi key pass PAF material ka khazana hey.


Sir g trust me I will engage all of you guyz every single person on PDF which include Webby.. the reason is...

My motivation is Pakistan Defence Forum (PDF) so I will very first engage all of you guys...

On the other side I am already in talk with very very High --- in fact naam zahir kardiye tu kafi loog pareshan hojayengay  people from HQz  and from many other dept are waiting and I am btw in dialogue with them... from ISPR to HQ inshallah...

This platform is one of its kind, there will be no such platform exists in this entire region from Europe to Asia Pacific. After launch and strengthening the platform, I will be back off and handover to those who are keen to run this platform till the unlimited time.... But I will control each and single graphics in to my hand...

Ye website eek khaas mulk may sab sa pehlay ban ki jaeyge  hahhahahahha saamaj tu gaye hoongay...

The purpose of this platform is to

Defend Pakistan's perspective in front of International Audience.
Glorify Pakistan Military like US military to do with their forces with extremely strong militarish graphical presentations (and I am expert in Military Graphics).
Promote and engage Pakistan Experts, Military think tanks.
Target Audience is International 

Provide strong militrish platform to experts for forecast geopolitical, military and defence related news/information's.
@ Last... help Pakistan Positive Image and make this platform like Stratfor or Janes IHS.

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## mymeaningislion

Stealth said:


> Sir g trust me I will engage all of you guyz every single person on PDF which include Webby.. the reason is...
> 
> My motivation is Pakistan Defence Forum (PDF) so I will very first engage all of you guys...
> 
> On the other side I am already in talk with very very High --- in fact naam zahir kardiye tu kafi loog pareshan hojayengay  people from HQz  and from many other dept are waiting and I am btw in dialogue with them... from ISPR to HQ inshallah...
> 
> This platform is one of its kind, there will be no such platform exists in this entire region from Europe to Asia Pacific. After launch and strengthening the platform, I will be back off and handover to those who are keen to run this platform till the unlimited time.... But I will control each and single graphics in to my hand...
> 
> Ye website eek khaas mulk may sab sa pehlay ban ki jaeyge  hahhahahahha saamaj tu gaye hoongay...
> 
> The purpose of this platform is to
> 
> Defend Pakistan's perspective in front of International Audience.
> Glorify Pakistan Military like US military to do with their forces with extremely strong militarish graphical presentations (and I am expert in Military Graphics).
> Promote and engage Pakistan Experts, Military think tanks.
> Target Audience is International
> 
> Provide strong militrish platform to experts for forecast geopolitical, military and defence related news/information's.
> @ Last... help Pakistan Positive Image and make this platform like Stratfor or Janes IHS.


Allah ap ko sehat aur kamyabi de. agar koi madad chaheye hue tu hamain yad kr legeye ga....


----------



## fatman17

Terrorism & Insurgency

Airstrikes kill 20 suspected militants in Pakistan's Khyber

IHS Jane's Terrorism Watch Report - Daily Update

29 April 2015

TWENTY suspected militants, including three suspected would-be suicide bombers, were killed in airstrikes by military forces targeting suspected militant hideouts across Tirah Valley in Khyber Agency in Pakistan's Federally Administered Tribal Areas (FATA) on 23 April, The News reported.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

*Dattakhel fighting between tribes worsens as toll climbs to 47*
By Our Correspondent
Published: May 10, 2015
17SHARES
SHARE TWEET EMAIL





“Counter-narratives are needed to fight the war of ideas with the aim being to win hearts and minds of the population”, he said STOCK IMAGE

*BANNU: Rivalry between two tribes in Dattakhel tehsil of North Waziristan Agency worsened on Saturday as they continued to exchange fire for a second day. The fighting has so far left at least 47 tribesmen dead and 25 other were injured.*

Locals say that the tribes Madakhel and Paipalee Kabalkhel have disputed a part of a mountain between two in Lowara Mandai area of tehsil Dattakhel, North Waziristan for the last three years.

Several jirgas have intervened over the years to settle the issue, but have failed.

On Friday both the tribes started fighting each other deploying both light and heavy weapons.

A security source told AFP that the Mada Khel and Paipali Kabul Khel tribes of North Waziristan had been engaged in intense frighting since Friday to try to capture a mountain, which both groups claim.
“The fight in Laoaara Mandi village in Data Khel area has so far left 47 people dead and 25 others injured,” the official said.
He added that the fight for occupation of the mountain is still ongoing.

Most of the elders of the area, who could have helped brokered a ceasefire or settlement between the two groups, have moved to settled areas of Pakistan or Afghanistan to escape the fighting.

Locals tried to shift the injured to Peshawar. However, according to a local source, the administration did not allow them to, prompting tribesmen to take their injured to Afghanistan.

Despite repeated attempts, no contact could be made with the political administration.

The area where the shootout took place is located near to Pakistan-Afghan border. It was also learnt that some families have recently left the area for Afghanistan owing to the fighting.


----------



## Metanoia

Fighting over a mountain...for Fcuk's sake these people.....

The mountain belongs to Pakistan...they should all go and screw themselves with their Aks.


----------



## Max Pain

Bratva said:


> *Dattakhel fighting between tribes worsens as toll climbs to 47*
> By Our Correspondent
> Published: May 10, 2015
> 17SHARES
> SHARE TWEET EMAIL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Counter-narratives are needed to fight the war of ideas with the aim being to win hearts and minds of the population”, he said STOCK IMAGE
> 
> *BANNU: Rivalry between two tribes in Dattakhel tehsil of North Waziristan Agency worsened on Saturday as they continued to exchange fire for a second day. The fighting has so far left at least 47 tribesmen dead and 25 other were injured.*
> 
> Locals say that the tribes Madakhel and Paipalee Kabalkhel have disputed a part of a mountain between two in Lowara Mandai area of tehsil Dattakhel, North Waziristan for the last three years.
> 
> Several jirgas have intervened over the years to settle the issue, but have failed.
> 
> On Friday both the tribes started fighting each other deploying both light and heavy weapons.
> 
> A security source told AFP that the Mada Khel and Paipali Kabul Khel tribes of North Waziristan had been engaged in intense frighting since Friday to try to capture a mountain, which both groups claim.
> “The fight in Laoaara Mandi village in Data Khel area has so far left 47 people dead and 25 others injured,” the official said.
> He added that the fight for occupation of the mountain is still ongoing.
> 
> Most of the elders of the area, who could have helped brokered a ceasefire or settlement between the two groups, have moved to settled areas of Pakistan or Afghanistan to escape the fighting.
> 
> Locals tried to shift the injured to Peshawar. However, according to a local source, the administration did not allow them to, prompting tribesmen to take their injured to Afghanistan.
> 
> Despite repeated attempts, no contact could be made with the political administration.
> 
> The area where the shootout took place is located near to Pakistan-Afghan border. It was also learnt that some families have recently left the area for Afghanistan owing to the fighting.


Why didnt our administration help the wounded?


----------



## Psychic

Max Pain said:


> Why didnt our administration help the wounded?


Why should they? Were they peaceful civilians ?


----------



## Pandora

Bratva said:


> *Dattakhel fighting between tribes worsens as toll climbs to 47*
> By Our Correspondent
> Published: May 10, 2015
> 17SHARES
> SHARE TWEET EMAIL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Counter-narratives are needed to fight the war of ideas with the aim being to win hearts and minds of the population”, he said STOCK IMAGE
> 
> *BANNU: Rivalry between two tribes in Dattakhel tehsil of North Waziristan Agency worsened on Saturday as they continued to exchange fire for a second day. The fighting has so far left at least 47 tribesmen dead and 25 other were injured.*
> 
> Locals say that the tribes Madakhel and Paipalee Kabalkhel have disputed a part of a mountain between two in Lowara Mandai area of tehsil Dattakhel, North Waziristan for the last three years.
> 
> Several jirgas have intervened over the years to settle the issue, but have failed.
> 
> On Friday both the tribes started fighting each other deploying both light and heavy weapons.
> 
> A security source told AFP that the Mada Khel and Paipali Kabul Khel tribes of North Waziristan had been engaged in intense frighting since Friday to try to capture a mountain, which both groups claim.
> “The fight in Laoaara Mandi village in Data Khel area has so far left 47 people dead and 25 others injured,” the official said.
> He added that the fight for occupation of the mountain is still ongoing.
> 
> Most of the elders of the area, who could have helped brokered a ceasefire or settlement between the two groups, have moved to settled areas of Pakistan or Afghanistan to escape the fighting.
> 
> Locals tried to shift the injured to Peshawar. However, according to a local source, the administration did not allow them to, prompting tribesmen to take their injured to Afghanistan.
> 
> Despite repeated attempts, no contact could be made with the political administration.
> 
> The area where the shootout took place is located near to Pakistan-Afghan border. It was also learnt that some families have recently left the area for Afghanistan owing to the fighting.



Seriously 47 dead for sake of some shit hole of a mountain. Well if they are that stupid then they are better off dead. Hope they wipe each other out who knows next time the start a fight over some toilet seat.


----------



## Max Pain

They still are our civilians.
They shouldn't be looking for shelter in Afghanistan. Its only gonna spark negative sentiments for our country. 


Psychic said:


> Why should they? Were they peaceful civilians ?


----------



## Devil Soul

*No question of failure in Operation Zarb-e-Azb: PM - thenews.com.pk
ISLAMABAD: Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif on Thursday said there was no question of failure in ongoing Operation Zarb-e-Azb in the North Waziristan Agency.*



“We have had several successes in Operation Zarb-e-Azb. The attack in Karachi was cowardly.”



Prime Minister Sharif addressing a ceremony for loans to small farmers said people who were peaceful and loved Pakistan were targeted in Karachi. “All the criminals will be caught soon and punished.”



At least 46 people were killed on Wednesday when gunmen opened indiscriminate fire inside a bus of the Ismaili community.



Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif had arrived in Karachi following the attack and said tough decisions would now be required to eliminate terrorism from the country.


----------



## United

Pakistan launches 'massive' air and ground anti-Taliban offensive


----------



## Windjammer

*Some of the scum bags eliminated a few days earlier. *
*
Instagram*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheNoob

Is it me or the Operation has gotten slower?!


----------



## FalconsForPeace

*16 militants killed in NW airstrikes*

Security forces on Thursday killed at least 16 terrorists in precise aerial strikes in Dattakhel in North Wazirastan Agency.

According to Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR), PAF fighter jets pounded five hideouts of militants and killed at least 16 terrorists including four foreigners as well.

Pakistan army has been waging a major campaign against Taliban and other militant strongholds in the North Waziristan tribal area since last year and authorities have now vowed to intensify operations both at borders and across the country.

16 militants killed in NW airstrikes - Daily Pakistan Global

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Side-Winder

Fighting for Peace - The story of brave FC men leading to the elimination of high value target

It was business as usual in quetta. People were preparing to move out on routine works on a cold morning of february 15,2015. Streets were filled with people early at morning as part of local baloch culture.

In the same hustle and bustle somewhere in the Headquarter of Frontier Corps Baluchistan, Troops were gearing up to move
to sariab road. An intelligence based information had indicated presence of a high value target in sariab area. One of the most wanted member of banned organization Lashkar-e-jhangvi, Usman Saifullah kurd. Kurd was wanted for 36 high profile terrorism cases including suicide attacks and bombings on shia mosques.

The matter merited quick planning and preparation but such situation wasn't new for the brave men of FC. Parties were immendiately formed and the mission was explained by the respective commanders to the troops. Troops moved to the location from different directions, the action had begun.

In a local hotel on sariab road, people were consuming their routine meal, among them were also usman saifullah and his two associates. Troops surrounded the area and began a quick search operation. The elusive nature of the target and lack of time warranted a bold action leaving no space for error.

Troops were given orders to move into hotel to nab kurd, upon seeing the troops, he and his associates resorted to indiscriminate firing. As a result a bullet struck sepoy abdul wahid's leg while another bullet made way to sepoy kamran udin's left shoulder. Despite heavy fire from terrorists, the brave troops responded back and as a result all three militants were killed on the spot.

The timely action of FC baluchistan not led to the elimination of top lej terrorist but also sent a strong message about the commitment of security forces to the cause of uprooting terrorism. 

Written by: Col Muhammad Azam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dil Pakistan

*JANG news today: *





*Looks like they start fighting with each other and one blew the other; and himself *

*They are totally bonkers - aren't they ?*

*There was a headline in Independent - UK newspapers yesterday; an ISIS bastard gave his location while posting on the social media, USAF joined the dots and blew the whole compound *


----------



## Solomon2

It's now been a year since Zarb-e-Azb started, right? Any Pakistanis here care to write a review of it?


----------



## django

Solomon2 said:


> It's now been a year since Zarb-e-Azb started, right? Any Pakistanis here care to write a review of it?



Well let's just say it has gone on like clockwork.


----------



## VCheng

Solomon2 said:


> It's now been a year since Zarb-e-Azb started, right? Any Pakistanis here care to write a review of it?



It would be premature to review an ongoing military operation before it is completed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

*Poll*
*Do you feel Operation Zarb-i-Azb has been helpful in combating militancy during its first year of implementation?*

Thank you for voting!
Yes 71.98% (2,602 votes)

No 28.02% (1,013 votes)

Total Votes: 3,615
Source: DAWN


----------



## Solomon2

*Zarb-i-Azb: one year on*
MUHAMMAD AMIR RANA — UPDATED about 8 hours ago




The writer is a security analyst.

One year of Zarb-i-Azb has positively changed Pakistan’s security landscape. Statistically speaking, the frequency of terrorist attacks has gradually declined since the launch of the military operation in North Waziristan on June 15 last year.

The operation has considerably damaged the destructive edge of terrorist groups, mainly the banned Tehreek-i-Taliban Pakistan (TTP). Zarb-i-Azb has achieved its targets in North Waziristan to a significant extent. Yet, it is too early to claim that the terrorists have been defeated.

During this one year, Pakistan has reclaimed its territory from the militants. Many terrorist groups are on the run. The TTP’s infrastructure has been damaged and scattered. Central Asian militant groups are struggling to find appropriate hideouts. If these were the objectives of the military campaign, most have been achieved. Nonetheless, Shawal’s mountainous region on the Pak-Afghan border still needs to be cleared of militants.

However, terrorists are still capable of carrying out major attacks in urban areas of the country, although with lesser frequency. There has been no let up in sectarian-related terrorist attacks. Also, a sense of insecurity still prevails in the tribal areas and parts of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.

*Many new threats have emerged since the launch of the operation.*
Of course, the elimination of terrorist networks is not an easy task. Nor can it be done merely through launching military operations in certain areas. That is why the National Action Plan was evolved to deal with the threat holistically.

Many new threats have emerged since the launch of Zarb-i-Azb. The self-styled Islamic State was not in sight when the operation was launched. Al Qaeda was in transformational mode and was working on a change in strategy at the time. Just after the launch of Zarb-i-Azb, Al Qaeda announced the establishment of its chapter in the Indian subcontinent; it was later found involved in some major terrorist attacks in the country. The Islamic State is attracting small urban-based groups and self-radicalised youth. These IS-inspired groups are gradually coming into a position of launching terrorist attacks.

These emerging threats require a reassessment and change in approach. To supplement the gains of Zarb-i-Azb, there is a need to declare 2015-16 as the year of the complete implementation of NAP. The government acknowledges that the implementation of NAP is faltering and there has been widespread public dissatisfaction with the ineffective implementation of the plan.

NAP’s 20 points have a wide scope. The challenges standing in the way of implementing these points are mainly institutional, including lack of capacity of related institutions and departments and also the lack of coordination among civil and military intelligence agencies. Also, lack of political will is a factor. The political leadership has yet to take complete ownership of the country’s war on terrorism. The state’s failure to make the National Counter-Terrorism Authority fully functional is one example of how civilian institutions have remained ineffective in becoming part of a larger internal security policy, which is still strategically guided by the army.

At the same time, it is also vital that Pakistan’s security policy is based on real and factual assessment of threats. In this perspective, let us take a look at the current security situation in different parts of the country.

Although the Zarb-i-Azb, Khyber I and II military operations are in full swing, the militants continue to operate from their scattered pockets in the operation-hit areas of Fata. This implies that the terrorists’ infrastructure is still intact in some areas. The claim is supported by incidents of US drone strikes targeting militant positions in the same regions. The fact that the TTP and affiliated groups have been successful in hitting almost all major areas of Fata and KP during May 2015 (43 attacks killed 61 people in these two regions during the month) suggests that militants still have the capability to hit their targets anywhere in these two areas.

Balochistan’s security is gradually becoming more volatile where many militant, sectarian and insurgent groups are active. Most analysts are convinced that the recent targeted killing of Pakhtuns in Mastung is an effort by Baloch insurgents to send the message that Balochistan is not safe for projects like the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor. Many also see a foreign hand behind this attack, for which a spokesman of the United Baloch Army (UBA) claimed responsibility. Non-Baloch workers in Balochistan are frequently attacked by insurgents, but this attack on the Pakhtun community in Balochistan can create a new conflict in the province — between the Baloch and Pakhtun communities.

There were reports that a Karachi-like operation could be launched in Balochistan after the Mastung killings. It would be indeed a great challenge for the provincial government, the federal government, and the military to evolve and implement a consensus security policy for the province.

Karachi once again experienced a horrible sectarian-related attack last month, this time on members of the Ismaili community. A growing nexus among Sunni sectarian and other local and international terrorist organisations in Karachi is a huge challenge for security agencies. The militant group Jundullah, which initially claimed responsibility for the attack, has a history of alliances with local and foreign militant groups. It has remained very close to the TTP, Al Qaeda and also Lashkar-i-Jhangvi. At one point, it also declared its allegiance to IS. These groups are also making inroads inside other parts of Sindh.

The Rangers and Karachi police have been conducting intelligence-based surgical operations in the metropolis for almost two years. But militants continue to show their presence by carrying out either high-profile targeted killings or terrorist attacks such as the one targeting the Ismaili community. Karachi’s recently formed apex committee — comprising civilian and military representatives — should objectively analyse and respond to the growing insecurity and militancy in the city.

The irregular terrorist activities in Punjab and especially increasing sectarian targeted killings in north Punjab indicate that militants still have bases in the province.

The challenge of terrorism is indeed considerable; but it is possible to meet it through clear threat perception and a coordinated strategy.

_The writer is a security analyst._

_Published in Dawn, June 14th, 2015_


----------



## fatman17

The man of substance

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kiran Qasim

Best operation under the best general Raheel sharif


----------



## Menace2Society

So with Shawal Valley conquered, does this mean border with Afghanistan is now secured?


----------



## Alpha BeeTee

Menace2Society said:


> So with Shawal Valley conquered, does this mean border with Afghanistan is now secured?


Shawal valley has been cleared ?
Who confirmed that ?


----------



## Menace2Society

Alpha BeeTee said:


> Shawal valley has been cleared ?
> Who confirmed that ?



There was a video report by ARY who traveled to the area and also showed PA stationed along the border.


----------



## Alpha BeeTee

Menace2Society said:


> There was a video report by ARY who traveled to the area and also showed PA stationed along the border.


Okay.


----------



## dilpakistani

Menace2Society said:


> There was a video report by ARY who traveled to the area and also showed PA stationed along the border.


It was Tirah valley... Shawal valley is much much tougher terrain compared to Tirah


----------



## Sardar Anees Abbasi

Side-Winder said:


> Source please??




ISPR


----------



## fatman17

Effect of Zarb-e-Azb

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bratva

SSG 2 commando Battalion Mufti Khan lost both legs in Khyber-2 Ops

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## FalconsForPeace

*Air Strikes in Northwest Pakistan Kill 23 Militants: Officials*


BANNU: Air strikes killed at least 23 suspected militants in Pakistan's northwestern Shawal Valley today, intelligence officials said, more than a month after security forces moved in on Pakistani Taliban strongholds in the region.

The deeply forested ravines are a key smuggling route between Pakistan and neighbouring Afghanistan, and are dotted with Taliban bases used as launch pads for attacks on Pakistani forces.

Two intelligence officials, who declined to be identified, as they are not authorised to speak on the record, said the latest air strikes killed the militants in the Zoinari area of North Waziristan.




"We got information that local and foreign fighters were hiding in this area," said one of the officials. "Strikes were launched and 10 militants were killed. Three hideouts were also completely destroyed."

The hard-line Islamist Taliban's Pakistani wing used to control all of North Waziristan, a mountainous region that includes the Shawal Valley and runs along the Afghan border. But the Pakistani military has recaptured most of it, in an operation launched last June.

NATO forces had long urged Pakistan for such an offensive, saying Taliban safe havens in Pakistan were being used to attack NATO and Afghan forces in Afghanistan.

Since last month, the military has stepped up operations in Shawal Valley, where the Taliban still operates freely.

The area is a stronghold of Khan "Sajna" Said, a leader of a Taliban faction whose name was added to a sanctions list of "specially designated global terrorists" by US authorities last year.

Most phone lines to the area have been cut and military roadblocks curtail civilian movement.

The Pakistani Taliban mainly fight against the government in Islamabad and are separate from, but allied with, the Afghan Taliban that ruled Afghanistan in the late 1990s before being expelled in a US-led intervention.

Both groups send fighters against Afghanistan's Western-backed government. Afghan officials have said the Pakistani army offensive has driven large numbers of fighters over the border, complicating the war in Afghanistan's east and north.

Air Strikes in Northwest Pakistan Kill 23 Militants: Officials

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PDF

dilpakistani said:


> Shawal valley is much much tougher terrain compared to Tirah


Nope...Tirah Valley was the most difficult place to conquer and shawal valley is easier to conquer comparing to Tirah...


----------



## Devil Soul

*Operation Zarb-e-Azb: Army gearing up for final push in Shawal Valley*
By AFP
Published: June 29, 2015




PHOTO: APP

*ISLAMABAD: The army is preparing for a final push in the coming weeks in the country’s fight against militants.*

A year on from the launch of a major offensive to eradicate strongholds of Taliban and other militants in North Waziristan tribal area, the military says the job is 90 percent done.

It is now positioning troops around the Shawal Valley, a key location close to the Afghan border that is home to some of the last redoubts of the Tehreek-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP), according to locals and security sources.

The army says it has killed more than 2,700 militants since the launch of the offensive — dubbed Zarb-e-Azb — last June, and destroyed more than 800 of their hideouts.

A senior military official directly linked to the offensive said the army was gearing up for the final push and using air strikes before moving in ground troops.

“We are turning hard targets into soft through aerial bombing because forces expect a resistance in Shawal,” he told AFP.

The troop movements were confirmed by locals, though some tribal elders warned militants were slipping across the porous mountainous border into Afghanistan.

“Up to two dozen militants are leaving the area every day and around 200 militants recently moved into part of Afghan territory,” elder Ajab Khan told AFP.

He warned the remaining areas where TTP fighters are holed up will be difficult fighting terrain — mountainous and thickly forested.
But security analysts caution that military gains will serve little purpose unless and until the lawless, semi-autonomous tribal areas see administrative reform and economic development.

The Federally Administered Tribal Areas (Fata) are among the poorest in Pakistan, and are governed under a draconian legal system introduced by British colonial rulers more than a century ago.

“The longevity of the ‘final push’ would largely depend on the constitutional status of the region,” said Imtiaz Gul, executive director at Center for Research and Security Studies (CRSS).

“Until the Fata region is mainstreamed and brought under the law of the land, keeping it clear of militants and criminals would be difficult.”

Hundreds of thousands of civilians were forced to leave North Waziristan by the offensive. Retired Lieutenant General Talat Masood said reintegrating them was key to success.

“These military gains will only be a part of the exercise. Complete success depends on the rehabilitation of the displaced people and development in the tribal region,” he told AFP.

Zarb-e-Azb does seem to have had a positive impact on militant attacks, which have been down overall, with some shocking exceptions, such as the December massacre by Taliban gunmen of more than 130 children at a school in Peshawar.

But doubts have been raised about the transparency of the operation and the identities of those killed.

I A Rehman of the independent Human Rights Commission of Pakistan (HRCP) said there was no way to know for sure who the army had killed.

“We don’t know the truth about the casualties — what is the actual number of casualties, how many of them are terrorists and how many of them innocents?” he told AFP.

“They should make this action transparent. People should have access in the areas of operation.”

Concerns have also been raised about the resumption of executions and introduction of military courts, which have sat in secret, under a government National Action Plan (NAP) to defeat terror, launched in the wake of the Peshawar massacre.

The European Union, the United Nations and various international rights groups have been alarmed by the pace of executions — around 160 since they began again in December after a six-year hiatus.

Rehman said HRCP did not accept the legitimacy of the military courts, which handed out their first rulings in April, sentencing six militants to death and another to life in jail.

The news was announced in a Twitter post by the chief military spokesperson Major General Asim Bajwa, with no details given on the nature of the crimes, when or where the trials were held, the evidence presented or even the identity of those convicted.

The Supreme Court is currently hearing challenges to the constitutionality of the military tribunals.

Moreover there are doubts the NAP will do much to deal with the radicalisation of young people by hardline seminaries that underlies much of Pakistan’s terror problems.

“They have resumed hangings through the National Action Plan but the seminaries are still working and there is no check on them,” Rehman said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## senses

Will our forces move into shawal valley after ramzan ?


----------



## A.M.

senses said:


> Will our forces move into shawal valley after ramzan ?


They are around the edges now and softening up the targets via air strikes.


----------



## senses

A.M. said:


> They are around the edges now and softening up the targets via air strikes.


AFAIK, they've been sitting on the edges since 2-3 years or more. IMO, army will face some tough resistance in shawal if some hardcore talibs didn't run to afghanistan yet.


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan's anti-terror fight enters new phase despite rights fears

AFP

Khurram Shahzad Mon, Jun 29

Islamabad (AFP) - Pakistan's army is preparing for a final push in the coming weeks in its fight against militants, but there are concerns that rights are being rolled back in the name of defeating terror.

A year on from the launch of a major offensive to eradicate strongholds of Taliban and other militants in North Waziristan tribal area, the military says the job is 90 percent done.

It is now positioning troops around the Shawal Valley, a key location close to the Afghan border that is home to some of the last redoubts of the Tehreek-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP), according to locals and security sources.

The army says it has killed more than 2,700 militants since the launch of the offensive -- dubbed Zarb-e-Azb -- last June, and destroyed more than 800 of their hideouts.

A senior military official directly linked to the offensive said the army was gearing up for the final push and using air strikes before moving in ground troops.

"We are turning hard targets into soft through aerial bombing because forces expect a resistance in Shawal," he told AFP.

The troop movements were confirmed by locals, though some tribal elders warned militants were slipping across the porous mountainous border into Afghanistan.

"Up to two dozen militants are leaving the area every day and around 200 militants recently moved into part of Afghan territory," elder Ajab Khan told AFP.

He warned the remaining areas where TTP fighters are holed up will be difficult fighting terrain -- mountainous and thickly forested.


- Reform, development needed -


But security analysts caution that military gains will serve little purpose unless and until the lawless, semi-autonomous tribal areas see administrative reform and economic development.

The Federally-Administered Tribal Areas (FATA) are among the poorest in Pakistan, and are governed under a draconian legal system introduced by British colonial rulers more than a century ago.

"The longevity of the 'final push' would largely depend on the constitutional status of the region," said Imtiaz Gul, executive director at Center for Research and Security Studies (CRSS).

"Until the FATA region is mainstreamed and brought under the law of the land, keeping it clear of militants and criminals would be difficult."

Hundreds of thousands of civilians were forced to leave North Waziristan by the offensive. Retired Lieutenant General Talat Masood said reintegrating them was key to success.

"These military gains will only be a part of the exercise. Complete success depends on the rehabilitation of the displaced people and development in the tribal region," he told AFP.

Zarb-e-Azb does seem to have had a positive impact on militant attacks, which have been down overall, with some shocking exceptions, such as the December massacre by Taliban gunmen of more than 130 children at a school in Peshawar.


- Doubts, concerns -


But doubts have been raised about the transparency of the operation and the identities of those killed.

There have been repeated reports of civilian deaths, but the military tightly controls access to the conflict zone, preventing independent assessment.

I. A. Rehman of the independent Human Rights Commission of Pakistan (HRCP) said there was no way to know for sure who the army had killed.

"We don't know the truth about the casualties -- what is the actual number of casualties, how many of them are terrorists and how many of them innocents?" he told AFP.

"They should make this action transparent. People should have access in the areas of operation."

Concerns have also been raised about the resumption of executions and introduction of military courts, which have sat in secret, under a government National Action Plan (NAP) to defeat terror, launched in the wake of the Peshawar massacre.

The European Union, the United Nations and various international rights groups have been alarmed by the pace of executions -- around 160 since they began again in December after a six-year hiatus.

Rehman said HRCP did not accept the legitimacy of the military courts, which handed out their first rulings in April, sentencing six militants to death and another to life in jail.

The news was announced in a Twitter post by the chief military spokesman Major General Asim Bajwa, with no details given on the nature of the crimes, when or where the trials were held, the evidence presented or even the identity of those convicted.

The Supreme Court is currently hearing challenges to the constitutionality of the military tribunals.

Moreover there are doubts the NAP will do much to deal with the radicalisation of young people by hardline seminaries that underlies much of Pakistan's terror problems.

"They have resumed hangings through the National Action Plan but the seminaries are still working and there is no check on them," Rehman said.


----------



## fatman17

Victory in Khyber

BY EDITORIAL

And what needs to be done

The good news is that the army has cleansed the Khyber Agency of terrorists and announced the completion of the ongoing military operation in the Agency. The bad news is that the leadership of the terrorists including the notorious Mangalbagh has taken refuge across the border in Afghanistan’s Nangarhar province. The TTP and Jamaat-al-Ahrar have also reportedly shifted to the Afghan province across the border. There were reports last week of fighters loyal to IS having seized substantial territory in Nangarhar. Mangalbagh has supposedly joined the group.

The army has achieved the victory at a substantial cost in terms of the loss of officers and men, particularly in the strategic Tirah Valley. Elimination of the terrorists from Khyber was considered crucial for the security of Peshawar as terrorist attacks inside the capital city of KP were orchestrated by the networks operating from the adjacent Agency. After the terrorists defeat in Khyber Agency, the number of attacks on Peshawar has come down substantially.

Two things are needed to ensure that the terrorists do not succeed in staging a comeback. First is the establishment of civil administration and law enforcement apparatus in the area to take care of security once the military pulls back. The tribal leadership in Khyber Agency was taken out by the TTP to create an administrative vacuum, and enabling the terrorists to move in.

The second and equally important, if not more so, is to take urgent measures to improve ties with Afghanistan which have recently suffered a setback. Terrorism in Pakistan and Afghanistan cannot be eliminated without complete understanding between the neighbours. Unless this happens, terrorists under pressure in Pakistan will seek asylum in Afghanistan and vice versa. The failure to bring the Afghan Taliban to the negotiating table despite promises has regenerated old suspicions in Kabul. Unless these are removed relations would revert to what they were under Karzai. This would adversely impact regional security and imperil the various development projects in the area.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Adressing troops of the dangerous Shawal ops


----------



## fatman17

Terminated with extreme prejudice


----------



## Vortex

Well done!


----------



## fatman17

Drone strikes data


----------



## Roger Alpha

Salute you Sir!

Bravo!


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Kharral said:


> @Irfan Baloch
> are U by any chance alluding to the murder of Phul Shah in Ur above post ???
> If it is that as I strongly suspect U are then I might have some news for You.


sorry I missed your post for a long time ago please explain


----------



## Winchester

Any news about the push into Shawal Valley ???


----------



## Bratva

*In Pakistan, Detainees Are Vanishing in Covert Jails*
By TAHA SIDDIQUI and DECLAN WALSHJULY 25, 2015

Photo





Pakistani police officers escorting the wife of a missing person at a demonstration protesting secret detentions in Islamabad, Pakistan, last year. CreditB.K. Bangash/Associated Press

Continue reading the main storyShare This Page

Taliban fighter. For 18 anguishing months, she could find no word of his fate. Then she got a phone call. 

“Come to Kohat prison,” said the man on the other end. “Tell nobody.”

At the prison, in northwestern Pakistan, she was directed to a separate, military-run internment center where her son, Asghar Muhammad, was brought to her. They touched hands through a metal grill, and she wept as he reassured her that he would be home soon. 

But when the phone rang again, one month later, an official delivered crushing news. “Your son is dead,” he said. “Come collect his body.”

Mr. Muhammad was one of dozens of detainees who have died in military detention in Pakistan in the past year and a half, amid accounts of torture, starvation and extrajudicial execution from former detainees, relatives and human rights monitors. The accusations come at a time when the country’s generals, armed with extensive new legal and judicial powers, haveescalated their war against the Pakistani Taliban by sweeping into their strongholds and detaining hundreds of people.

Critics warn that those gains may be coming at the cost of human rights, potentially weakening Pakistan’s fragile democracy and, ultimately, undermining its counterterrorism effort.

“People live in abject fear of speaking out about what the military is doing,” said Mustafa Qadri of Amnesty International, which received reports of more than 100 deaths in military custody in 2014.

At issue is a network of 43 secretive internment centers dotting Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Province and the tribal belt. Little is known about the centers, formally established in 2011 and given greater powers by a tough antiterrorism law passed last year. Most are based in existing jails and military bases and operate far from public view. The total number of detainees has not been made public.

Relatives of missing people have filed 2,100 cases with the Peshawar High Court, seeking news of their fates.

In many instances, the first news comes when a body is sent home.

Last year, for instance, a man from the Kurram tribal district told the court that three of his six sons who were detained in Kohat had died in custody. The man’s lawyer said he had not brought a criminal complaint against the military out of fear that his remaining sons would meet a similar fate.

The chief military spokesman, Maj. Gen. Asim Bajwa, did not respond to a detailed list of questions about conditions at the internment centers.

Classified documents leaked last year by the former National Security Agency contractor Edward J. Snowden made clear that American officials were aware of widespread human rights violations by the Pakistani military, even as billions of dollars in American military aid kept flowing to Pakistan.

Pakistani military officials tortured and killed people suspected of being militants “with the knowledge, if not consent, of senior officers,” said one American assessment in 2011.

“The military took care to make the deaths seem to occur in the course of counterinsurgency operations, from natural causes, or as the result of personal vendettas,” said the document, first cited by The Washington Post.

The Obama administration, which has gradually improved its relationship with Pakistan this year, has been muted in its public criticism of the violations and has not invoked a provision of American law that limits assistance to foreign militaries guilty of human rights abuses.

Instead, the administration approved more weapons for the Pakistani military: In April, it approved almost $1 billion worth of helicopters and laser-guided Hellfire missiles for use in counterterrorism operations.

State Department officials say they have warned the Pakistani military that the accounts of rights violations could lead to future restrictions on military assistance.

Until recently, accusations of such abuses by Pakistani soldiers and intelligence officers have been sharpest in western Baluchistan Province, where the army has faced accusations of abducting, torturing and killing people suspected of being Baluch nationalists as part of a decade-old effort to quell a separatist rebellion there.

The deaths at internment centers have come in conjunction with the military’s battlefield gains — in the past year, it has seized control of much of North Waziristan — and a general hardening of public opinion against the Pakistani Taliban.

Tough new antiterrorism laws have given the army greater legal powers, and the number of deaths in military custody has declined in recent months since a military court system, authorized by Parliament in January, became active. Fayaz Zafar, a journalist in the Swat Valley, counted 48 bodies being returned to that area in 2014 and five so far this year, the latest on June 2.

Experts say the military-run courts fall far short of international standards, and their authority is being challenged in Pakistan’s Supreme Court. But public opposition to the courts has been muted, particularly since a Taliban massacre that killed 150 people, most of them children, in December. The authorities have taken harder action against militants on other fronts, too,lifting a moratorium on executions that has led to 178 convicts being hanged.

The executions have drawn repeated protest from the United Nations and the European Union but barely a whimper of public complaint.

By several accounts, conditions at the internment camps can be brutal. One former detainee from Swat said he had been thrashed with barbed wire, reduced to eating soap because he was fed so little and forced to give false testimony against other detainees in court.

“I felt guilty, but I knew I would be beaten if I refused,” said the man who, like others, spoke on the condition of anonymity to avoid further trouble.

Relatives of detainees who die in custody say they have been pressured into conducting hurried funerals, often at night, and sometimes coerced into declining an autopsy, even if the corpse bears signs of ill treatment. In other instances, they say, local mullahs are forbidden from offering prayers for the dead.

Asma Jahangir, a leading human rights lawyer, has brought a Supreme Court case challenging the detention of 33 men. When brought to court two years ago, two of the men said they had been tortured. They have since died in custody. “They supposedly had heart attacks,” Ms. Jahangir said.

In Swat, several women have formed a protest group to seek news of their missing relatives through street demonstrations and court actions. Their leader, Jan Saba, said in an interview that she had “knocked on every door” in search of news of her missing husband, but that she still had heard nothing.

Few dispute that many of the military detainees are linked to the Taliban. Mr. Muhammad, the detainee who died in Kohat last year, admitted to his family that he had spent eight months in the company of Taliban fighters before being arrested, relatives said.

One of his brothers, Abid, said that when the family asked Mr. Muhammad what he was doing during that time, he replied, “The less you know, the better.”

Such tales have led civilian officials to turn a blind eye to conditions at the internment centers. Jamaluddin Shah, the top civilian official in Kohat, said in an interview that he did not believe the military practiced torture or conducted executions at the center. But, he added, “even if such cases were true, why would that be an issue?”

“Have you seen them slaughtering people and distributing those videos?” Mr. Shah asked, referring to Taliban execution videos. “Do you think they deserve any human rights?”

But although the army has clearly weakened the Taliban in recent months, experts warn that reports of abuse could ultimately hurt its counterterrorism effort, in much the same way that harsh American tactics after 2001 led to global condemnation and bolstered militant recruitment.

Ms. Jahangir, the lawyer, calls the network of internment centers “Pakistan’s little Guantánamo Bay.”

“These laws risk turning Pakistan into a security state,” Ms. Jahangir said. “We cannot afford torture and killings on a mass scale, even in a time of war.”

Taha Siddiqui reported from Kohat, and Declan Walsh from London. Eric Schmitt contributed reporting from Washington, and an employee of The New York Times contributed from Pakistan.

A version of this article appears in print on July 26, 2015, on page A1 of the New York edition with the headline: Torture, Killings and Secrecy at Pakistan’s Jails for Taliban


----------



## Thorough Pro

Good news, we need to get rid of these scumbags ASAP.




FalconsForPeace said:


> *Air Strikes in Northwest Pakistan Kill 23 Militants: Officials*
> 
> 
> BANNU: Air strikes killed at least 23 suspected militants in Pakistan's northwestern Shawal Valley today, intelligence officials said, more than a month after security forces moved in on Pakistani Taliban strongholds in the region.
> 
> The deeply forested ravines are a key smuggling route between Pakistan and neighbouring Afghanistan, and are dotted with Taliban bases used as launch pads for attacks on Pakistani forces.
> 
> Two intelligence officials, who declined to be identified, as they are not authorised to speak on the record, said the latest air strikes killed the militants in the Zoinari area of North Waziristan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "We got information that local and foreign fighters were hiding in this area," said one of the officials. "Strikes were launched and 10 militants were killed. Three hideouts were also completely destroyed."
> 
> The hard-line Islamist Taliban's Pakistani wing used to control all of North Waziristan, a mountainous region that includes the Shawal Valley and runs along the Afghan border. But the Pakistani military has recaptured most of it, in an operation launched last June.
> 
> NATO forces had long urged Pakistan for such an offensive, saying Taliban safe havens in Pakistan were being used to attack NATO and Afghan forces in Afghanistan.
> 
> Since last month, the military has stepped up operations in Shawal Valley, where the Taliban still operates freely.
> 
> The area is a stronghold of Khan "Sajna" Said, a leader of a Taliban faction whose name was added to a sanctions list of "specially designated global terrorists" by US authorities last year.
> 
> Most phone lines to the area have been cut and military roadblocks curtail civilian movement.
> 
> The Pakistani Taliban mainly fight against the government in Islamabad and are separate from, but allied with, the Afghan Taliban that ruled Afghanistan in the late 1990s before being expelled in a US-led intervention.
> 
> Both groups send fighters against Afghanistan's Western-backed government. Afghan officials have said the Pakistani army offensive has driven large numbers of fighters over the border, complicating the war in Afghanistan's east and north.
> 
> Air Strikes in Northwest Pakistan Kill 23 Militants: Officials


----------



## Kharral

Irfan Baloch said:


> sorry I missed your post for a long time ago please explain



Well there have been a few sectarian killings in Gujrat but only a couple of them were between Shia/Sunni, at least the major ones. The killing of Phool Shah was one of them. The man was a Shia from the village of Jassoki/Saddoki but also had mureeds aswell which is a bit strange. He was assassinated a few years back at his Hujra along with a couple of mureeds, one of them a newly wed guy from wazirabad who had come over to say Salam & give mithai after his marraige. He was killed by LeJ & the people who facilitated his murder from his village are my distant relatives. My own uncle knew Phool shah pretty well & they had good alaik salaik. After his burial there was a further exchange of fire. The fact that he was well connected & him being from a group of villages where LeJ SS, Jaish e Mohammad & other extremists groups were openly active & preaching hate speech & vowing further acts of violence the agencies got involved & officers in plain clothes raided my relatives house around 6:30 in the evening, who was the main accused in His murder. Unfortunately the officers went in a moment too early & arrested the younger brother as the main accused was still on his way from there family Farm. A neighbour of his alerted him by a hand gesture & he slipped away. The guy has since slipped out via PAK/IRAN border. It's not the first time that my relations from that side have been involved in such activities. They are a pretty rotten lot to be fair. there activities go back to the days of Hizbul Mujahideen & LeT, back in early 1990s another relative from that side was killed in Kashmir pooch sector in an encounter with the Indian army, another one them facilitated & participated in a pretty infamous murder of 8 Ahmadis who happened to be his close relatives aswell, the guy was on death row untill his final year of imprisonment when his death penalty was squashed in Lahore high court. The interesting thing is that the next 2/3 villages on the same road towards Mandi Bahauddin are known hot beds for secterian groups with massive seminaries, open sermons from members of LeJ, SS, Jaish e Muhammad & what not, reports of boys & girls studying at Lal Masjid, boys going to Afghanistan & all that untill the start of Zarb e Azab. Since the start of ZeA men who were openly violent have gone back to academia & farming. I am pretty sure of some blow back from that nexus now that Malik Ishaq has been killed. I hope the agencies would swoop in & not leave it too late.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## A.M.

It's very interesting that the Kashmir angle is being trumpeted as soon as we have achieved relative peace in Pakistan. It's almost like the enemies need to continue to drum up the 'Pakistan is a terrorist state' whether it be in Afghanistan, FATA or Kashmir.


----------



## Crackzz

There should be no negotiations with any kind of terrorist group. They will never stop and are a cancer to this world. We must annihilate each and everyone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

35 Punjab took another hit on 13 august when 4 of their personnel got shaheed in ambush in tirah valley 

LANDI KOTAL: Three army men, among them a captain, were killed in an explosion in the Tirah valley of Khyber Agency on Wednesday.

Security officials said some personnel of the 35 Punjab Regiment were patrolling Sandana area in Sipah territory when an improvised explosive device planted on the roadside went off. Three men, including Capt Umar Farooq, were killed on the spot.

Sandana was previously a stronghold of the banned Lashkar-i-Islam militant group. However, LI militants fled the area in April after security forces entered the mountainous region. The area has since then been under the control of security forces. Most of the residents vacated their homes in October last year after the military operation started.

_Published in Dawn, August 13th, 2015_


----------



## Devil Soul

*Airstrikes in North Waziristan kill 24 militants: officials*
By Reuters
Published: August 17, 2015




A file photo of PAF F16. PHOTO: PPI

*Airstrikes killed at least 24 suspected militants in North Waziristan on Monday, intelligence officials said, a day after a bomb killed Punjab Home Minister Shuja Khanzada in the prime minister’s political heartland.*

The deeply forested ravines of Shawal Valley and Datta Khel are a smuggling route between Pakistan and neighbouring Afghanistan, and are dotted with militant bases used as launch pads for attacks on Pakistani forces.

Two intelligence officials, who declined to be identified as they were not authorised to speak on the record, said Monday’s airstrikes took place at 10am in the Zoi Nari, Lataka, Mizer Madakhel and Shawal areas of North Waziristan.

“Jet air shelling destroyed six militant hideouts and killed 24 militants hiding in this area,” said one of the officials, adding that the dead included some foreigners.

A second official confirmed the deaths but declined comment when asked if the strikes were in retaliation for Sunday’s attack in Punjab, which killed nine people, including the provincial security chief.

Tehreek-e-Taliban Pakistan used to control all of mountainous North Waziristan, which includes the Shawal Valley and Datta Khel, and runs along the Afghan border.


But Pakistan Army recaptured most of the region in a major armed operation launched last June. NATO forces had long urged Pakistan for such an offensive, saying Taliban safe havens in the country were being used to attack NATO and Afghan forces in Afghanistan.

Since May, the military has stepped up operations in Shawal Valley, where the Taliban still operates freely. The area is a stronghold of Khan “Sajna” Said, the leader of a Taliban faction whose name the United States last year put on a sanctions list of “specially designated global terrorists”.

Most phone lines to the area have been cut and military roadblocks limit civilian movement. It is not possible to independently verify security forces’ claims of attacks and deaths.
The TTP mainly fight against the government in Islamabad and are separate from, but allied with, the Afghan Taliban that ruled Afghanistan in the late 1990s before being expelled in a US-led military intervention.


----------



## PakCan

Final round begins, Army launches operation in Shawal valley.
Ground offensive initiated in Shawal, says ISPR - Pakistan - DAWN.COM

May Allah protect our soldiers and help us get rid of these animals from our land.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

*Army begins ground offensive to regain Shawal*

National
4 HOURS AGO BY STAFF REPORT




Hours after jets pounded targets in Shawal area of North Waziristan, killing 15 terrorists there, the army announced that it was commencing a ground operation in the region.

According to Director General Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) Asim Bajwa, the ground operation was being carried out on direction of the army chief.

Earlier on Thursday, air strikes killed 43 suspected militants near the Afghan border on Thursday, the military said. The attacks took place in Gharlamai and Shawal areas of North Waziristan tribal region, where the army has been waging a major offensive to clear militant hideouts since June last year.

“Twenty-eight terrorists were killed in Gharlamai area and another 15 were killed in Shawal in precise aerial strikes,” the military said in a statement.

The conflict zone is remote and off-limits to journalists, making it difficult to verify the army’s claims, including the number and identity of those killed.

A large number of militants fleeing the operation in other parts of North Waziristan are believed to have taken refuge in Shawal Valley, which is considered to be an al Qaeda sanctuary and a stronghold of Gul Bahadur, a warlord once considered pro-government.

Shawal has also been the focus of US drone attacks this year with multiple strikes hitting targets in the valley in which dozens of suspected militants were killed.

The recent strikes come two days after the military said it had eliminated at least 65 militants on Monday in air raids conducted in North Waziristan and Khyber Agency.

On Sunday, in a similar statement, the army had said it killed 40 terrorists in air strikes in the country’s tribal belt, shortly after an attack in Attock that killed Punjab home minister Shuja Khanzada.

Pakistan has been battling a homegrown Islamist insurgency for over a decade following the late 2001 US-led invasion of Afghanistan.

The Pakistan Army began a major campaign in North Waziristan in June last year and authorities have now vowed to intensify operations both in the border regions and across the country.
http://www.pakistantoday.com.pk/201...spected-terrorists-killed-in-nwa-air-strikes/

Ground operations in NWA’s Shawal Valley begin: ISPR - thenews.com.pk
*RAWALPINDI: Director General, Inter Services Public Relations, Asim Saleem Bajwa, announced the beginning of ground operations in Shawal Valley of North Waziristan on Thursday night.*



According to DG ISPR, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Raheel Sharif has directed for accomplishment of military objectives as soon as possible.



Bajwa also tweeted that the COAS also ordered ideal coordination between air and ground assaults for maximum outcome.


----------



## Bratva

@balixd @Jango For some odd and strange reason, PA has avoided Datta Khel completely. No wonder US is finding PA response on Haqqani network inadequate


----------



## Jango

Bratva said:


> @balixd @Jango For some odd and strange reason, PA has avoided Datta Khel completely. No wonder US is finding PA response on Haqqani network inadequate



I think this time the PA is serious about eliminating all of the terrorists, but at the moment, wants to keep up the momentum against the targets which are already being killed, i.e TTP and affiliated groups.

What I mean is, first clear up the TTP in one move from all areas, then go against purely Haqqani strongholds...i.e Datta Khel.

Aik bar aik group ko specifically target karo.

And Haqqani Network itself has taken a good beating, you can't deny that. They had a strong presence in Miranshah and Mir Ali among others.

The US will never be happy unless we tell them to come in themselves...they'll always find an excuse..so I'd suggest not to pay heed to their opinions a whole lot.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Blue Marlin

*Four militants killed in exchange of fire*

QUETTA: Four alleged militants were killed on Tuesday night in an exchange of fire with security forces in Quetta. 

The incident occurred in Quetta’s Mian Ghundai area.

“The militants were coming to Quetta from Mastung with the objective of carrying out a terror attack,” said a security official who declined to be named. 

“Personnel of a security agency and the Frontier Corps (FC) conducted a raid against the militants after receiving intelligence information,” added the security official. 

Four terrorists were killed and a security official was injured in the exchange of fire.

“The exchange of fire with the militants continued for a few hours,” stated the security official. 

Security forces also seized weapons and a motorcycle from the militant hideout.

Extra security personnel were rushed to the area and also initiated a search operation to apprehend any other militants that may still be present, according to the security official.

The security official added that the militants killed today belonged to a proscribed organisation and were involved in attacks in Quetta and other parts of Balochistan. 

Security forces have intensified their actions in Quetta and other parts of Balochistan after the announcement of National Action Plan to combat terrorism in the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Osamakakakhel

My realtive Major.Wasif hussain shaheed embarced Shahhadat! In Zarbe-eAzab!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue Marlin

*Eight militants including commander killed: Frontier Corp*







QUETTA: Eight militants, including a commander of a proscribed organisation were killed in Balochistan’s Dera Bugti district on Wednesday according to a statement issued by the Frontier Corps (FC).

Security forces had launched an operation against the suspected militants in Dera Bugti’s Sui area on Wednesday afternoon. 

“Eight militants belonging to a proscribed organisation were killed in a search operation launched by FC,” said Khan Wasey, spokesperson for the FC.

“Among the dead was a commander for the militant group, Chella Resh,” added the FC spokesperson.

The statement also added that 15 kgs of explosives, two improvised explosive devices (IEDs) and other arms and ammunition were seized from the militants. 

“The militant group was involved in terrorist activities in Sui and other areas of Dera Bugti district,” said Wasey.

In a separate raid, FC personnel arrested three suspected militants from Quetta’s Sariab road area and recovered weapons from their possession. 

Yesterday, four alleged militants were killed in an exchange of fire which lasted for hours with security forces in Quetta.

The incident occurred in Quetta’s Mian Ghundai area.

Armed militants have targeted security forces and pro-government politicians for over seven years in the province which borders Afghanistan and Iran.

Security forces have intensified their actions in Quetta and other parts of Balochistan after the announcement of National Action Plan to combat terrorism in the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## thrilainmanila

Osamakakakhel said:


> My realtive Major.Wasif hussain shaheed embarced Shahhadat! In Zarbe-eAzab!


inalilahi wainalilahi rojiun
sorry to hear your loss, may Allah make things easy for your family.
ameen

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Osamakakakhel

thrilainmanila said:


> inalilahi wainalilahi rojiun
> sorry to hear your loss, may Allah make things easy for your family.
> ameen


JazakaAllah! And Ameen


----------



## Shahbaz Afzaal

*Pakistan Army is near to to complete the operation. In-sha-ALLAH these guys will b finished soon.*


----------



## Blue Marlin

UPDATE:
*U.S. drone kills six suspected militants in Pakistan*

A unmanned U.S. drone aircraft killed at least six suspected militants and wounded four others on Tuesday in a remote area of northwestern Pakistan near the Afghan border, officials said.

Pakistani security officials and tribal sources said attackers hit an suspected militant compound in Dattakhel, a village in North Waziristan, near the Afghan border.

"The drone fired two missiles and struck a house which was believed to be in use of the foreign militants," a local tribal leader said. He asked not to be identified for security reasons.

American drone strikes have targeted al Qaeda and other Islamist militants in Pakistan's northwestern border region for years, but there have been fewer strikes in recent months.

In 2015 so far, there have been at least 12 drone strikes in addition to Tuesday's, according to the British-based Bureau of Investigative Journalism. There were 25 drone strikes in 2014, according to the organisation.

*Fifteen 'terrorists' killed in Tirah airstrikes *

PESHAWAR: At least fifteen suspected terrorists were killed and eight others injured in Khyber Agency airstrikes on Wednesday. 

Security sources say Pakistan Air Force (PAF) jets targeted the suspected hideouts of 'militants' in the Tirah Valley area of Khyber Tribal Agency. Two 'militant hideouts' were destroyed in the aerial operation. 

The details could not be independently verified as the access of media personnel is severely restricted in the region.

Earlier this week, an attempted suicide attack on the Political Agent office in Khyber Agency's Jamrud area left four people ─ including two Khasadar Levies men ─ dead and 56 others injured. 

Tirah Valley lies astride the Pak-Afghan border sandwiched between the famous Tora Bora mountains and the plains of Bara which connects with the provincial capital, thus giving it a unique strategic position. Militant strongholds in Tirah Valley were targeted by Operation Khyber-II which concluded earlier in June. 

However, officials have said questions remained whether the military gains in the plains of Bara and upper reaches of Tirah valley could be sustained over a long period in the absence of administrative and auxiliary support systems.


----------



## cmpk1

the real test will come once this op is completed. The big difference between Swat & Waziristan is the fact that the former was pretty much developed area as opposed to the latter, this is my main concern, easier to resettle people in an area which is developed. 

Govt needs to pitch in, needs to invest heavily in these parts in order to keep the terrorist at bay. Investment & development will nullify any chance of future insurgency & terrorist recruitments.

Then need to equip our police & paramilitary forces, Govt needs to be proactive or else op will useless just like it has been for decades in Baluchistan.


----------



## Bratva

Major Ismail of 36 FF embraced Shahadat in #NWA today #ZarbeAzab

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dagger Unit

Rest In Peace!


----------



## Tiger Genie

cmpk1 said:


> the real test will come once this op is completed. The big difference between Swat & Waziristan is the fact that the former was pretty much developed area as opposed to the latter, this is my main concern, easier to resettle people in an area which is developed.
> 
> Govt needs to pitch in, needs to invest heavily in these parts in order to keep the terrorist at bay. Investment & development will nullify any chance of future insurgency & terrorist recruitments.
> 
> Then need to equip our police & paramilitary forces, Govt needs to be proactive or else op will useless just like it has been for decades in Baluchistan.



an equally important challenge will be what to do with the terrorists that have managed to (or allowed to, depending upon which version you believe) cross the border and are biding time in Afghanistan. Pak military recently accused Afghans of not shutting down their border and the Afghans returned the blame to Pak military.

Regardless of who allowed it to happen, Pakistan cannot and should not think of any terrorists as good terrorists and must find a solution for the problem, even if it means exposing their own comrades who have been colluding.


----------



## VCheng




----------



## Windjammer

*It takes a lot of courage to smile when you are under rage of enemy bullets in Waziristan, but then you've Pak Army.!!*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


>


explain the blindly obvious for those who cant understand


----------



## VCheng

Irfan Baloch said:


> explain the blindly obvious for those who cant understand



Isn't the image self-explanatory or am I missing something, Sir?


----------



## Tiger Genie

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Isn't the image self-explanatory or am I missing something, Sir?



yes it is your fault for not making the limiting the message to only 2 dimension. Color and bubble size require a minimum kindergarten to 2nd grade level. You should try to add a blinking vs non-blinking visualization to it for certain others. Or may be you make a drill and a tube pop up, open the skull and pour in the information.

Yeah, it is that frustrating sometimes.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


>


explain the blindly obvious for those who cant understand


Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Isn't the image self-explanatory or am I missing something, Sir?


the angry brothers have conducted the strikes all across Pakistan because the Americans invaded Afghanistan and have been striking their enemies inside the tribal agencies.

if Americans had invaded Yemen instead of Muslim Saudi forces then the angry Muslims would have conducted more strikes all across Pakistan
because they are angry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Irfan Baloch said:


> explain the blindly obvious for those who cant understand
> 
> the angry brothers have conducted the strikes all across Pakistan because the Americans invaded Afghanistan and have been striking their enemies inside the tribal agencies.
> 
> if Americans had invaded Yemen instead of Muslim Saudi forces then the angry Muslims would have conducted more strikes all across Pakistan
> because they are angry.



Oh I see. You are referring to the _why _of the attacks as per your views, whereas my intent in sharing that graphic was only to highlight the _numbers _and the _distribution._


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Oh I see. You are referring to the _why _of the attacks as per your views, whereas my intent in sharing that graphic was only to highlight the _numbers _and the _distribution._


different perceptions dear.
our Allies strike in Tribal areas (with or without our consent) and our angry brothers ,, well wherever they want in Pakistan.


----------



## VCheng

Irfan Baloch said:


> different perceptions dear.
> our Allies strike in Tribal areas (with or without our consent) and our angry brothers ,, well wherever they want in Pakistan.



Or, attacks emanate from a small area to affect all of Pakistan, and the drone attacks strike at the root of the problem.


----------



## Slides

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Or, attacks emanate from a small area to affect all of Pakistan, and the drone attacks strike at the root of the problem.



The root of the problem is deeper then FATA


----------



## EagleEyes

Lets try to keep this thread updated on the summary level. Details can go in the separate individual threads in this section.


----------



## PakArmyFTW

Hello, I wanted to know is there any combat footage of Operation Zarb-e-Azb? I've looked around but I can't find any videos. Have any of you come across some? 

Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

PakArmyFTW said:


> Hello, I wanted to know is there any combat footage of Operation Zarb-e-Azb? I've looked around but I can't find any videos. Have any of you come across some?
> 
> Thanks.


Next time Dont create a thread with a half arsed question and a title without checking the existing threads.
if you have a question. go to an existing relevant thread or in the members forum.


----------



## PakArmyFTW

Irfan Baloch said:


> Next time Dont create a thread with a half arsed question and a title without checking the existing threads.
> if you have a question. go to an existing relevant thread or in the members forum.


Already did, didn't find anything. 

Nothing wrong with the question, this is the forums, right? If you can't answer the question move along.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SSG commandos



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Great work. Now, we need to increase operation in Punjab too against banned terrorist organizations.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

PakArmyFTW said:


> Already did, didn't find anything.
> 
> Nothing wrong with the question, this is the forums, right? If you can't answer the question move along.


just to clarify

I cant move along because I am responsible to maintain and clean-up the forum so I moved your question to this existing thread and removed your thread.

you are correct. yes it is a forum where you can ask questions but do so in an existing thread Don't just create a new thread with your question which will look like you got something to show or share and waste space and people's time.


----------



## SSG commandos




----------



## ghazi52

.Great job...........................................
.
.


----------



## Blue Marlin

*Pakistan Army Kills 23 Suspected Militants Near Afghanistan*


Pakistan's army says it has killed 23 suspected militants in northwestern tribal regions near the Afghan border.

In a statement on Friday, the military said its warplanes had carried out early morning strikes in Shawal valley in North Waziristan and in the Khyber tribal region. It says six "terrorists' hideouts" were destroyed and 10 militants were wounded.

The military provided no further details about Friday's strikes, and the information could not be independently confirmed as journalists are barred from entering tribal areas.

Pakistan has been waging a military offensive against al-Qaida and other militants in North Waziristan and other tribal regions bordering Afghanistan since June 2014.

The army has claimed "phenomenal successes" in the war against militants by killing around 3500 insurgents since it launched the major operation.


----------



## SSG commandos




----------



## mave



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

*Pakistan Army builds lives.
Miranshah Bazar, destroyed after operation against terrorists and now rebuilt and secured by PA.*
@Icarus @Irfan Baloch @DESERTFIGHTER @Khafee @OverLoad

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
10


----------



## Maarkhoor

Windjammer said:


> *Pakistan Army builds lives.
> Miranshah Bazar, destroyed after operation against terrorists and now rebuilt and secured by PA.*
> @Icarus @Irfan Baloch @DESERTFIGHTER @Khafee @OverLoad


yeh baat waoo great work by Pakistan Army.......

*Paksitan Army Zinda -Baad *

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PDF

When will the IDPs completely return back to their homes? We also need to facilitate those people who went to Afghanistan for safety. I hope no small pockets of insurgents will be left in FATA after this year's end.


----------



## nangyale

OverLoad said:


> yeh baat waoo great work by Pakistan Army.......
> 
> *Paksitan Army Zinda -Baad *



Why the over-sized gloves?
Can you even access the trigger properly and in time, wearing these?


----------



## Unrequited

Mad_Scientist said:


> When will the IDPs completely return back to their homes? We also need to facilitate those people who went to Afghanistan for safety. I hope no small pockets of insurgents will be left in FATA after this year's end.



Don't worry.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## niaz

Something happened to Pakistan society during the reign of the bigot Zia & the Afghan Jihad. Regret to admit that war against terrorism in Pakistan & Operation Zarbe Azb would not & cannot succeed in the complete eradication of extremism unless there is a change in the mind-set of the section of the society who actually approve what the Al-quaeda, Taliban & the Dae’sh are doing.

For example I had never heard of the name Osama in Pakistan before OBL came on the scene. Now I personally know of at least two young men (both from Central Punjab) who are called Osama. You also have political leaders of religious parties; who while saying that they disagreed with Taliban’s methods; openly admitted their admiration for the extremists. Imran Khan was nicknamed Taliban Khan for good reason. PML-N also has many leaders with extremist links.

Additionally there are senior columnists such as Ansar Abbasi who devotes his columns to praising things like Sargodha University banning sitting together of boys & girls on the Unversity lawns etc rather than condemning Taliban playing football with beheaded Pak Army soldiers. I am not totally against the segregation of young men & women but does this need column space of the Daily Jang?

By the way Sargodha happens to be my home town, but apparently it is now being turned into a district of Saudi Arabia. Who cares that men & women must work to-gather gathering Phutti (raw cotton) and during the wheat harvest?

The following passage by Qatrina Hussein of Express News describes the realities of Pakistan society.

Quote

The Pakistani print and television industry has singularly failed in crafting a professional approach to covering terrorist events. The sensationalist reportage is often exacerbated by a limited understanding of the nuanced discourse of extremism. News cannot and must not be censored. But the television reportage frequently degenerates into a litany of the state’s failures and the terrorists’ successes, implicit in the first question: was this a security lapse?

But the media needs to start giving equal attention to excellent successes in the field. How many are aware that the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Bomb Disposal squads, working under extremely hazardous conditions, have defused almost 6,000 bombs from 2009 to 2014?

Clearly, the state and some political and religious parties have clouded the issue, resulting in a confused and frequently self-contradictory narrative. But the media itself seems to be divided. Everyone offers lip service to rejecting terrorism, but right-wing commentators and columnists freely function as apologists, subtly justifying domestic terrorism by linking it to international events and Western policies. In some cases, the right-wing Urdu print and electronic media have even sympathised with terrorists.

Perhaps the area where we have critically failed is in recognising extremism in all its manifestations. Growing extremism in society is directly linked to extremist sympathisers who function as facilitators and financiers of domestic terrorism. Terrorist organisations recruit followers from people who are confused by conflicting narratives presented by the state and the media.

_By Quatrina Hosain
The writer is a veteran journalist of 28 years in print and electronic media._

Unquote.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## barbarosa

Pak Army should deep view on the registration offices who issue ID cards to Afghan refugees,


----------



## Side-Winder

Shawal Valley has been Cleansed of the terrorists.


----------



## TheNoob

nangyale said:


> Why the over-sized gloves?
> Can you even access the trigger properly and in time, wearing these?



Thats a lose glove and its on the left hand.
Right hand is different. lol


----------



## .

Pak army will get rid of every last one of em.IA
The days when children used to go cycling around the GHQ Rawalpindi will come back ;(


----------



## Bratva

An example of how TTP ambushes Army checkposts. PKK ambushing Turkish army posts


----------



## Arsalan

Bratva said:


> An example of how TTP ambushes Army checkposts. PKK ambushing Turkish army posts


What just happens at 2:30?
LOTS of people appear in that frame out of no where. I guess it is not part of the ambush, i mean that these men are from Turkish forces and not insurgents, the ambush coverage actually starts after the cobra gun ships are shown.


----------



## Bratva

Arsalan said:


> What just happens at 2:30?
> LOTS of people appear in that frame out of no where. I guess it is not part of the ambush, i mean that these men are from Turkish forces and not insurgents, the ambush coverage actually starts after the cobra gun ships are shown.



Yeah. Part of turkish forces. Seems like it was lunch time. Langar of sorts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cleverrider

*Deradicalization of Taliban in Pakistan | DW News*


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Bratva said:


> An example of how TTP ambushes Army checkposts. PKK ambushing Turkish army posts



Actually in our case hundreds of TTP cunts attack posts (which hardly have 10 troops or less manning them)... And mostly at night.. Never in daylight ..


----------



## Irfan Baloch

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Actually in our case hundreds of TTP cunts attack posts (which hardly have 10 troops or less manning them)... And mostly at night.. Never in daylight ..



yes that is true, they normally overwhelm the defenders 1 to 20.
they setup additional ambushes in the likely path of the relief party
they are always on the look out for any lack of discipline among the troops regarding protection or safety procedures
our soldiers are most vulnerable during prayers or iftar times.
their preferred attacks are in night time but they are opportunists and can strike when they have a chance.

they cant be defeated through conventional means. use of pesticides, poison, napalm, nerve gas must be implemented immediately. this is the only way to sap their morale and break their will. Pak Afghan border must be mined and chemical shells should be used for area denial and infiltration prevention.

Afghan thugs, contract killers, northern alliance drug lords & all Afghan taliban Taliban (Haqqiqi or non Haqqiqi) should be bought to find and kill the TTP leadership in Afghanistan for money.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Devil Soul

*DG ISPR addresses press conference as Zarb-e-Azb completes two years*
By News Desk
Published: June 15, 2016
1SHARES
SHARE TWEET EMAIL





Address comes after US State Department urges Afghanistan, Pakistan to resolve tensions. PHOTO: REUTERS

Director General Inter-Service Public Relations Lt-Gen Asim Saleem Bajwa addressed a press conference on Wednesday, marking the second anniversary of operation Zarb-e-Azb.

“June 15 is a historic day for us. Before Zarb-e-Azb, the country, including North Waziristan was plagued with terrorism.”

*Zarb-e-Azb has broken the back of terrorists, says Nawaz Sharif*

“Over a period of two years, an area of 3,600sq km in North Waziristan has been cleared of terrorists,” DG ISPR said.

“This includes 900 terrorists belonging to Lashkar-e-Islam.”

“As promised, these operations including the Kinetic operation have been condcuted without any biasness. Shawal has also been cleared of terrorism.”‘

“Pakistan Army has recovered modern weapons from these terrorists, which they had stolen from American troops,” he told the media.

A total of 992 hideouts have been destroyed, the DG ISPR stated.


Two years after the military launched an operation, code-named Zarb-e-Azb, in the tribal areas, Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif said that it has restored peace while the backs of terrorists have been broken.






“Due to this (Zarb-e-Azb), the nation regained peace that was snatched by terrorists and anti-state elements,” PM Nawaz said in his message to the nation on the two-year anniversary of the massive operation.

“The back of terrorists has been broken and they will soon become part of the trash of history,” he said.

Recalling the decision to go ahead with the operation, PM Nawaz said the whole nation including Pakistan Army and other security institutions played their role with full consistency and determination, which purged the country of the scourge of terrorism.






*Army won’t go back till job is done: COAS*

The premier went on to describe the past two years of Zarb-e-Azb as an “everlasting tale of human determination, courage, fortitude, bravery and sacrifice” which will continue to shine in the pages of our history and would be a source of guidance for the new generation.


----------



## graphican

DG ISPR's Briefing on Operation Zarb-e-Azab - *VIDEO*

http://www.zemtv.com/2016/06/15/asim-bajwa-media-briefing-15th-june-2016/


----------



## Bratva

DG ISPR understating PA casualties about 50 percent He should at-least speak truth or check what other military commanders are stating about the PA casualties in International symposiums. i.e CO SSG in recent symposium put casualties in 700-800 range

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Brave police constable

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## iLION12345_1

fatman17 said:


> Brave police constable


Another hero of Pakistan , that's the thing with the police their face is corrupted but the body on the inside still has good officers and soldiers , but people only look at the covers of books these days so no appreciation for that guy , still well done soldier .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PDF

http://gulfnews.com/news/asia/pakistan/pakistan-two-years-on-army-says-fight-not-yet-over-1.1852707

*Two years of Operation Zarb-e-Azb in Numbers: *
3,500 terrorists killed.
992 terrorists’ hideouts destroyed.
490 soldiers of Pakistan army killed.
253 tonnes of explosives seized — enough to make IEDs from at least 15 years.
7,500 bomb making factories closed down.
3,600 sq km in North Waziristan was cleared of has been cleared of terrorists.
19,347 Intelligence Based Opertions were conducted across Pakistan.
335,662 Temporary Displaced People (TDPs) became homeless.
567 development projects launched in affected areas.


----------



## Somali-Turk

M.Musa said:


> http://gulfnews.com/news/asia/pakistan/pakistan-two-years-on-army-says-fight-not-yet-over-1.1852707
> 
> *Two years of Operation Zarb-e-Azb in Numbers: *
> 3,500 terrorists killed.
> 992 terrorists’ hideouts destroyed.
> *490 soldiers of Pakistan army killed.*
> 253 tonnes of explosives seized — enough to make IEDs from at least 15 years.
> *7,500 bomb making factories closed down.*
> 3,600 sq km in North Waziristan was cleared of has been cleared of terrorists.
> 19,347 Intelligence Based Opertions were conducted across Pakistan.
> 335,662 Temporary Displaced People (TDPs) became homeless.
> 567 development projects launched in affected areas.



1.RIP The brave heroes,nothing i hate more than a jihadi claiming rat.
2.that is huge number,intended to disrupt the peace in this country.terrorism should not have a place in PK.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

An American delegation led by Senator John McCain visits pilots of PAA based in Miranshah. The visitors highly praised the pilots for their role and achievements in WOT.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RAMPAGE

@DESERT FIGHTER 

Any idea what PA's been using for IED detection De-Mining? We know about those metal detectors and non metallic mine detectors but anything else? GPRs etc?


----------



## Army research

They use special jammers then engineers move in and do the job


----------



## Irfan Baloch

RAMPAGE said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER
> 
> Any idea what PA's been using for IED detection De-Mining? We know about those metal detectors and non metallic mine detectors but anything else? GPRs etc?



intricate details are withheld
terrorist sympathisers always seek out information from loose lips here who want to show off the information they get from their serving family members. 

finding non metallic IEDs are hardest to get and there are some proven unconventional methods that are used too

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TMA

Windjammer said:


> An American delegation led by Senator John McCain visits pilots of PAA based in Miranshah. The visitors highly praised the pilots for their role and achievements in WOT.


And even if they did not, Pakistan should not care either way. They are not sincere.


----------



## fatman17

Shawal valley


----------



## iLION12345_1

This operation has pretty much ended on the armies part , but on the political and governmental side things are different


----------



## fatman17

Terrorism & Insurgency

Jihadists compete along Af-Pak border

Antonio Giustozzi - IHS Jane's Intelligence Review

27 September 2016

Key PointsThe Islamic State's Afghan province Wilayat Khorasan has little interest in fighting the Taliban and is likely to seek to negotiate ceasefires with local commanders where possible.For ideological, financial, and practical reasons, the Haqqani Network, the Taliban's 'Shura of the North', and the Tehrik-e-Taliban Pakistan are unlikely to seek conflict with Wilayat Khorasan.In contrast, the leadership of the Quetta Shura sees Wilayat Khorasan as an unacceptable challenge and - barring significant pressure from other Taliban factions - will remain hostile towards the group.

When the Islamic State made its first appearance in Afghanistan in mid-2014, it was mostly welcomed by the Taliban, according to Taliban sources consulted by IHS Jane's in late 2014 and early 2015.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## F86 Saber

do the figures of shaheed and injured include armed forced personnel only or also civilians? This goes on to show how strongly the operation is going on also in Punjab,


----------



## Signalian

fatman17 said:


> Brave police constable


Brave son of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

IED attack wounds six security forces personnel in Pakistan's Tank

25 Jan 2017 - TERRORISM & INSURGENCY

AT LEAST six security forces personnel were wounded in an improvised explosive device (IED) attack targeting their vehicle as they were patrolling in Molazai Mor area of Tank district in Pakistan's Khyber Pukhtoonkhwa on 23 January, Dawn reported. No immediate claim of responsibility was made.

Unidentified assailants kill two people in Pakistan's Balochistan

25 Jan 2017 - TERRORISM & INSURGENCY

TWO people were shot dead when two unidentified assailants opened fire in Satellite Town in Quetta in Pakistan's Balochistan province on 22 January, Dawn reported. No group immediately claimed responsibility for the attack.

Unidentified assailants open fire at a university in Pakistan's Khyber Pukhtoonkhwa

25 Jan 2017 - TERRORISM & INSURGENCY

THREE unidentified assailants opened fire at Bacha Khan University in Charsadda in Pakistan's Khyber Pukhtoonkhwa province on 20 January, Dawn reported. No group immediately claimed responsibility for the attack. Reports did not contain details of any casualties


----------



## LinuxNoob9

Many sources now say it's 99% complete. Whats the 1% thats having the problem?


----------



## WiderMan

We will eradicate terrorism Inshallah! but we need to keep one thing in mind, that there are always going to be conflicts of interest


----------



## devmay

Pakistan will be defeated all talibans and corrupt mafia in this operation.


----------

